# Aircraft Hydraulics



## Firefly

What ever happened to the Aircraft topic? Did it get removed because of all the bashing that went on in the last pages?

I was looking for the topic today but couldn't find it. I really wanted to look some stuff up, because I just bought 2 pesco 280's, some filters and a tank from HustlerSpank (thanks homie!) I already had some NOS Kohler check valves and NOS #6 zigzags laying around, so I'm going to build an aircraft setup into my '78 Ford LTD. The old topic was a great source for info, pictures and just to share.

So post up your stuff, share some stories and try to make this a great topic again!


----------



## blueouija

:0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 15 2008, 12:57 PM~11349977
> *:0
> *


:yessad:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 04:00 AM~11349940
> *What ever happened to the Aircraft topic? Did it get removed because of all the bashing that went on in the last pages?
> 
> I was looking for the topic today but couldn't find it. I really wanted to look some stuff up, because I just bought 2 pesco 280's, some filters and a tank from HustlerSpank (thanks homie!) I already had some NOS Kohler check valves and NOS #6 zigzags laying around, so I'm going to build an aircraft setup into my '78 Ford LTD. The old topic was a great source for info, pictures and just to share.
> 
> So post up your stuff, share some stories and try to make this a great topic again!
> *




if that was the case Rollinnarounds thread should be erased, but it wont happen and take a wild guess why.


----------



## Firefly

Well, let's make sure this doesn't get deleted. I'll post up some stuff when I get home, I'm at work now.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 03:00 AM~11349940
> *What ever happened to the Aircraft topic? Did it get removed because of all the bashing that went on in the last pages?
> 
> I was looking for the topic today but couldn't find it. I really wanted to look some stuff up, because I just bought 2 pesco 280's, some filters and a tank from HustlerSpank (thanks homie!) I already had some NOS Kohler check valves and NOS #6 zigzags laying around, so I'm going to build an aircraft setup into my '78 Ford LTD. The old topic was a great source for info, pictures and just to share.
> 
> So post up your stuff, share some stories and try to make this a great topic again!
> *


Actually there are two great sources for Old School/Aircraft parts and information that are still here on Layitlow... they are...

_****Vintage Aircraft Hydraulics***
For Sale Trade or Curiosity*_
Started by: HustlerSpank
*Link: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402009

and

_*Envious Touch Auto Hydraulics
From Old to New... We got you covered!*_
Started by: Envious Touch
*Link: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397586

Both Topics will have parts for sale and are filled with collectors and installers that are willing to assist you with all your aircraft questions... The main thing is, we are here to help anyone regardless if they buy anything from us (hint, hint)  just because we are passionate about this fascinating part of Lowrider Hydraulic History... besides we also learn through helping others :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

here is my junk that is going into a car this winter.
















here is some random pics I have saved.....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Firefly

Nice stuff Jaime!

These pumps, filters and this tank are going into my car when it's ready for hydraulics.










And I already had some zigzags and kohler check valves that I don't have a picture of right now.


----------



## Sixty34me

I was really dissaponted when all the bashing started in the other topic. That was one of the few topics that didn't have it till the very end. It also had a shit load of great info on aircraft hydraulics


----------



## Firefly

TTT!


----------



## HustlerSpank

I like this one............









[/quote]


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 12:34 PM~11352086
> *Nice stuff Jaime!
> 
> These pumps, filters and this tank are going into my car when it's ready for hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I already had some zigzags and kohler check valves that I don't have a picture of right now.
> *



WHAT ARE THEY ????


----------



## tlc64impala

> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I like this right here very clean


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 17 2008, 03:37 AM~11361344
> *WHAT ARE THEY ????
> *


They are Pesco 280's


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 03:00 AM~11349940
> *What ever happened to the Aircraft topic? Did it get removed because of all the bashing that went on in the last pages?
> 
> I was looking for the topic today but couldn't find it. I really wanted to look some stuff up, because I just bought 2 pesco 280's, some filters and a tank from HustlerSpank (thanks homie!) I already had some NOS Kohler check valves and NOS #6 zigzags laying around, so I'm going to build an aircraft setup into my '78 Ford LTD. The old topic was a great source for info, pictures and just to share.
> 
> So post up your stuff, share some stories and try to make this a great topic again!
> *


It sure as shit did.And i brought up the other super old topic that some one eles made and it went the same way.

I would not be surprised if that happened in this topic aswell.

To many cheifs and not enough indians and everyone gets into a pissing match and it goes to hell.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 02:00 AM~11349940
> *What ever happened to the Aircraft topic? Did it get removed because of all the bashing that went on in the last pages?
> 
> I was looking for the topic today but couldn't find it. I really wanted to look some stuff up, because I just bought 2 pesco 280's, some filters and a tank from HustlerSpank (thanks homie!) I already had some NOS Kohler check valves and NOS #6 zigzags laying around, so I'm going to build an aircraft setup into my '78 Ford LTD. The old topic was a great source for info, pictures and just to share.
> 
> So post up your stuff, share some stories and try to make this a great topic again!
> *


Hopefully 3X will be a charm for this topic. The first two got deleted and they had a wealth of valuable information and pics.


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, THUGGNASTY


:wave: HOW IS YOUR SET UP GOIN FOR YOU


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 15 2008, 09:15 AM~11351561
> *Actually there are two great sources for Old School/Aircraft parts and information that are still here on Layitlow... they are...
> 
> ***Vintage Aircraft Hydraulics***
> For Sale Trade or Curiosity
> Started by: HustlerSpank
> Link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402009
> 
> and
> 
> Envious Touch Auto Hydraulics
> From Old to New... We got you covered!
> Started by: Envious Touch
> Link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397586
> 
> Both Topics will have parts for sale and are filled with collectors and installers that are willing to assist you with all your aircraft questions... The main thing is, we are here to help anyone regardless if they buy anything from us (hint, hint)  just because we are passionate about this fascinating part of Lowrider Hydraulic History... besides we also learn through helping others  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I dont give a crap if it gets closed down or not,I dont need the internet to "learn" about 1st generation hydraulics,I know OG's that have taught me a thing or two over the years and its not since it has gotten "popular".The OG's ARE NOT the "big" names that lots of people "jock"........................ :biggrin: 




















j/k but I really do not need it but it is a great resource for people that are FAR away from the lowriding capitol of the world......LOS ANGELES!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround

I'm working on my one pump install as we speak-(break time)- I'll contribute some pics to this thread.


----------



## Rollinaround

This is going in my 67 Riviera.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 17 2008, 07:17 AM~11363755
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, THUGGNASTY
> :wave: HOW IS YOUR SET UP GOIN FOR YOU
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: 


Good, Just need to reassemble :0 
Just its been to hot :uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 18 2008, 12:17 AM~11368577
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Good, Just need to reassemble  :0
> Just its been to hot  :uh:
> *



SWEET... CAN YOU SEND ME SOME PICS OF THAT STROLLER  AND THE SET UP LOL


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 02:23 PM~11373313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I want a trunk like that.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 01:02 PM~11365043
> *The OG's ARE NOT the "big" names that lots of people "jock"........................ :biggrin:
> j/k but I really do not need it but it is a great resource for people that are FAR away from the lowriding capitol of the world......LOS ANGELES!
> *



I agree with that first part on most subject,but were u joking about that last part? LA aint the lowrider capitol.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 18 2008, 06:02 PM~11375450
> *I agree with that first part on most subject,but were u joking about that last part? LA aint the lowrider capitol.
> *


*SAN JOSE IS.*


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 18 2008, 03:00 PM~11374312
> *SWEET... CAN YOU SEND ME SOME PICS OF THAT STROLLER    AND THE SET UP LOL
> *


PM sent


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 11:02 AM~11365043
> *I dont give a crap if it gets closed down or not,I dont need the internet to "learn" about 1st generation hydraulics,I know OG's that have taught me a thing or two over the years and its not since it has gotten "popular".The OG's ARE NOT the "big" names that lots of people "jock"........................ :biggrin:
> j/k but I really do not need it but it is a great resource for people that are FAR away from the lowriding capitol of the world......LOS ANGELES!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 18 2008, 05:02 PM~11375450
> *I agree with that first part on most subject,but were u joking about that last part? LA aint the lowrider capitol.
> *


how do you figure?Who is the capitol?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 05:06 PM~11375481
> *SAN JOSE IS.
> *


sorry guy,I give San Jo mad respect when it comes down to lowriding,they have been on the scene for a long minute and put it down BUT lowriding goes as far back as the early 40's in Los Angeles.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 12:23 PM~11373313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pix :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 18 2008, 04:55 PM~11375867
> *how do you figure?Who is the capitol?
> *


He must be thinking nothern arkansas. :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 18 2008, 04:57 PM~11375885
> *sorry guy,I give San Jo mad respect when it comes down to lowriding,they have been on the scene for a long minute and put it down BUT lowriding goes as far back as the early 40's in Los Angeles.
> *


X2 Very well said!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 02:23 PM~11373313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DID YOU DO THAT???

AND WHAT PUMPS ARE THOSE


----------



## HustlerSpank

NO NOT ME MICHAEL ISHIKI [AKA THE DUMP MAN] DID IT ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE...


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 18 2008, 05:57 PM~11375885
> *sorry guy,I give San Jo mad respect when it comes down to lowriding,they have been on the scene for a long minute and put it down BUT lowriding goes as far back as the early 40's in Los Angeles.
> *


YES SIR WAY BACK


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 07:29 PM~11376227
> *NO NOT ME MICHAEL ISHIKI [AKA THE DUMP MAN]  DID IT ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE...
> *



BUT WHAT KIND OF PUMPS ARE THOSE


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 01:02 PM~11365043
> *the lowriding capitol of the world......LOS ANGELES!
> *


_*L.A. all day!*_


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Aug 18 2008, 05:16 PM~11376084-->
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU DO THAT???
> 
> AND WHAT PUMPS ARE THOSE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 05:29 PM~11376227
> *NO NOT ME MICHAEL ISHIKI [AKA THE DUMP MAN]  DID IT ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE...
> *


I have the answer both of you fellas. Igarashi, Toshi, Mike and the squad.  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 18 2008, 06:00 PM~11376549
> *L.A. all day!
> *


X Infinity! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

*Weston valves*


----------



## MR.LAC

*Baby Adel's*


----------



## MR.LAC

*OG Adel Squares*


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 18 2008, 05:53 PM~11376480
> *BUT WHAT KIND OF PUMPS ARE THOSE
> *


Eemco


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 18 2008, 06:53 PM~11376480
> *BUT WHAT KIND OF PUMPS ARE THOSE
> *


EEMCOS WITH STRATOPOWER GEARS


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2008, 07:04 PM~11376606
> *I have the answer  both of you fellas. Igarashi, Toshi, Mike and the squad.   :biggrin:
> *


WELL MIKE DID MOST OF THE WORK ....

HI. MR JOSH...
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, Rollinaround


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Aug 18 2008, 06:57 PM~11375885-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guy,I give San Jo mad respect when it comes down to lowriding,they have been on the scene for a long minute and put it down BUT lowriding goes as far back as the early 40's in Los Angeles.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2008, 07:13 PM~11376052
> *He must be thinking nothern arkansas. :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

MONTER GREEN OG ADEL OG HYDRO AIRE OG H. A.SQ BOTTOM H.A.#8 H.A.#6


----------



## HustlerSpank

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, THUGGNASTY, 41bowtie
WASS UP PLAYAZ


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 09:26 PM~11378252
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HustlerSpank, THUGGNASTY, 41bowtie
> WASS UP  PLAYAZ
> *


Nothing much just finished putting the pescos together


----------



## Mr Impala

my nos eemcos


----------



## HustlerSpank

Getting deep up in here

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HustlerSpank, west coast ridaz, Jaime-ViejitosNM, 41bowtie


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 18 2008, 09:28 PM~11378285
> *Nothing much just finished putting the pescos together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking nice homie really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3-

I got a few Q's about these aircraft set ups, they may sound dumb but you dont learn if you dont ask.  
With these set ups the motors turn an encased pumphed?
Are the pumpheads and motors on one part or separate parts put together during assembly?
It looks like pumpheads are encased and plumbed directly instead of being submrsed in oil like new set ups?
The tanks must be higher than the motor? gravity feed?


----------



## 41bowtie

pinche pelote


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 18 2008, 10:28 PM~11378285
> *Nothing much just finished putting the pescos together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Still needs to be cleaned and detailed 
Special Thanks to *mark* my painter :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Still a long way to go :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

looks gooooood homie


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 09:33 PM~11378360
> *Getting deep up in here
> 
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HustlerSpank, west coast ridaz, Jaime-ViejitosNM, 41bowtie
> *


Whats up Spank?I sold those Tru's but I have another set lined up,I think you will be way happy with these ones....I was reading the other thread and laughing my ass off! :biggrin: Call me when you have a minute...


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 18 2008, 09:52 PM~11378651
> *Whats up Spank?I sold those Tru's but I have another set lined up,I think you will be way happy with these ones....I was reading the other thread and laughing my ass off! :biggrin: Call me when you have a minute...
> *



ok ill call you tomorrow....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 07:56 PM~11377840
> *WELL MIKE DID MOST OF THE WORK ....
> 
> HI. MR JOSH...
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, Rollinaround
> *


On the pumps it self But, it took a TEAM to come up with set up concept.  I was there!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 16 2008, 09:30 PM~11362291
> *I've had requests for these pictures so here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Aug 18 2008, 08:37 PM~11378416
> *I got a few Q's about these  aircraft set ups, they may sound dumb but you dont learn if you dont ask.
> With these set ups the motors turn an encased pumphed?
> Are the pumpheads and motors on one part or separate parts put together during assembly?
> It looks like pumpheads are encased and plumbed directly instead of being submrsed in oil like new set ups?
> The tanks must be higher than the motor? gravity feed?
> *


Q#1. Yes
Q#2. Separate parts put together during assembly
Q#3.Yes
Q#4.No


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 18 2008, 08:49 PM~11378598
> *Still needs to be cleaned and detailed
> Special Thanks to mark my painter  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Still a long way to go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11378598
> *Still needs to be cleaned and detailed
> Special Thanks to mark my painter  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Still a long way to go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick man!! hey are those motor mounts not using the strap style or just not on yet???


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 18 2008, 10:07 PM~11378869
> *looks sick man!! hey are those motor mounts not using the strap style or just not on yet???
> *


Yes, diffrent style motor mounts no straps :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rollinaround, Cadillac Heaven, THUGGNASTY, *41bowtie*



:wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Thuggnasty,that set up looks good.I seen another setup the same color recently that looked like it was rattle canned and looked like the guy knew nothing about details...


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 18 2008, 08:39 PM~11378438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinche pelote
> *


nice!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

Some old junk


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11379050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?
<img src=\'http://i31.tinypic.com/2uppoa0_th.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Rollinaround

DONT TRIP. 

MORE PICS PLEASE.


----------



## MR.LAC

*NOS 90 ∘CANNON PLUGS FOR ADEL, HYDRO AIRE AND ADEXS DUMPS!!!!!*


----------



## Firefly

Nice, some good shit getting posted!

Thanks for sending me that email Spank, I'll keep an eye on my inbox for that tracking number


----------



## 41bowtie

almost done, and hopefully on the install you will see no wires what so ever


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 19 2008, 03:55 PM~11380350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done, and hopefully on the install you will see no wires what so ever
> *


Goddamn that's clean


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

those look clean as fuck Albert.


----------



## HustlerSpank

x2 sick looks better put together bro


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 18 2008, 09:39 PM~11378438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinche pelote
> *



the P-1 and P-1A pesco gear pumps, have a splined output drive. 

Do any of you guys have a "spud" that fits that splined drive?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 19 2008, 07:55 AM~11380350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done, and hopefully on the install you will see no wires what so ever
> *


I love them cans :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 19 2008, 05:55 AM~11380350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done, and hopefully on the install you will see no wires what so ever
> *


There looking bad ass bro! love the custom end caps... :thumbsup: 

but, you need the old school touch on those candles. perhaps some OG cannon plugs?? :dunno: :biggrin:  

*NOS 90 ∘CANNON PLUGS FOR ADEL, HYDRO AIRE AND ADEXS DUMPS!!!!!*


----------



## Firefly

I was just thinking.

Would you need fatter cylinders for aircraft use? Because I know a lot of riders with aircraft setups have fatter cylinders in order to lift the car. Or does this only apply to specific pumps/pumphead combos?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 19 2008, 11:47 AM~11381916
> *I was just thinking.
> 
> Would you need fatter cylinders for aircraft use? Because I know a lot of riders with aircraft setups have fatter cylinders in order to lift the car. Or does this only apply to specific pumps/pumphead combos?
> *


With Pesco Gorilla Pumps or 777's fat cylinders are not necessary but with 280's you will definately need them


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11381962
> *With Pesco Gorilla Pumps or 777's fat cylinders are not necessary but with 280's you will definately need them
> *


Thanks man, already thought so but wasn't sure. I'm definately gonna need some fat cylinders then


----------



## Guest

why are there so many aircraft topics??


----------



## arnout..

great you started a new topic tom. 
i just love this old aircraft stuff.
you know it man, i am just an old aircraft dude.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 11:51 AM~11381962
> *With Pesco Gorilla Pumps or 777's fat cylinders are not necessary but with 280's you will definately need them
> *


Fat,as in the fat sticks BMH sells,will they work??Or is there another style cylinder that is used for aircraft set-ups?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 19 2008, 08:05 PM~11382086
> *we need multiple topics to clown on Rollinaround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No no no Jaime, we need 1 topic where no clowning goes on, just educating


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 19 2008, 11:10 AM~11382139
> *Fat,as in the fat sticks BMH sells,will they work??Or fatter yet?
> *


yes they will work...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 19 2008, 11:10 AM~11382145
> *No no no Jaime, we need 1 topic where no clowning goes on, just educating
> *


but he's like a retarded kid,kind of hard not to make fun of them even though you know its wrong...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 19 2008, 11:57 AM~11382020
> *why are there so many aircraft topics??
> *


Where were you last night... you missed all the fun :yes:


----------



## HustlerSpank

OG


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 11:39 AM~11381336
> *There looking bad ass bro! love the custom end caps... :thumbsup:
> 
> but, you need the old school touch on those candles. perhaps some OG cannon plugs?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> NOS 90 ∘CANNON PLUGS FOR ADEL, HYDRO AIRE AND ADEXS DUMPS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



would love to but money is acting funny im also working on some custom sleeves for the candles of the hydroaires but every time they spin them from a flat sheet it doesnt want to conture that small, and i dont have the money to get some machined.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Aug 19 2008, 08:58 AM~11380359-->
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn that's clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 09:53 AM~11380610
> *those look clean as fuck Albert.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 10:23 AM~11380766
> *x2 sick looks  better put together bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 11:37 AM~11381310
> *I love them cans  :thumbsup:
> *



gracias brothers and keep them good pics and info coming.


just wait till you see my custom switches.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 19 2008, 02:05 PM~11382086
> *we need multiple topics to clown on Rollinaround
> 
> *


First I wanted to commend Firefly on the good intent on his topic however as he can see now that his topic is becoming tainted with disprespect to others.

This is why people who started aircraft topics took them down, they didn't want to get involved in the mess. I never seen so much animosity over old parts in my life. When you really think about it; is it really worth all the time and effort to go back and forth on the internet? NO

We all have a passion for Lowriding..... we all share the common bond, and lowriding is slowly dying out... We are all part of a smaller segment of lowriding - Aircraft Hydraulics.... and it's sad to see all the drama it has caused between you guys. 

Who cares what someone is selling their parts for or if someone found parts that someone else knew about but didn't buy. We have a free market in the united states.... if someone thinks someones prices are too high then the customer goes to the cheaper source... If you have the cash to buy parts at a location and another guy dosen't.. well isn't that fair game? Then the talk about rusty non working parts.... I can't speak for other guys who have claimed to have bad experiences with rollinaround but I can speak on the stuff I have bought before I got to know the guy... I never had any issues.. in fact they were of great condition and working order.. This makes myself wonder along with a few other people; that this all could be motivated by the root of all evil? Money? The amount of aircraft sellers have quadrupled recently and the ratio of sellers to buyers is out of proportion to the accual demand right now....esp with a bad economy and all.

Again to much time is wasted on all this drama online...I do my lowriding in the real world. I'm just trying to be mature about all this guys... it needs to stop... Keep the information flowing and educate the future riders...if we don't like other people we don't all have to be buddies but let's be tolerant of others...


peace


----------



## 41bowtie

if only one person was complaining we would understand but gang of people with the same complaint cant be wrong. if only you could see my e-mails and pms with the same bullshit about the same person, you would understand. Times are tuff and when you get your money taken like that it makes a man go nuts , and how else can i slap a man with out being there physically.


----------



## lowdeville

As long as we're asking questions up in here,can these pumps handle 36 or 48 volts,or do you pretty much stay @ 24 v.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 19 2008, 04:25 PM~11384710
> *if only one person was complaining we would understand but gang of people with the same complaint cant be wrong. if only you could see my e-mails and pms with the same bullshit about the same person, you would understand. Times are tuff and when you get your money taken like that it makes a man go nuts , and how else can i slap a man with out being there physically.
> *


ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE COMPLAINTS AGAINST ME DEALT WITH THE SAME THIRD PARTY. THATS THE INTERESTING THING.  

AND THAT PERSON IS PROBABLY SITTING BEHIND HIS KEYBOARD RIGHT NOW LAUGHING AT HIS "PUPPETS"


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 19 2008, 04:12 PM~11384579
> *First I wanted to commend Firefly on the good intent on his topic however as he can see now that his topic is becoming tainted with disprespect to others.
> 
> This is why people who started aircraft topics took them down, they didn't want to get involved in the mess. I never seen so much animosity over old parts in my life. When you really think about it; is it really worth all the time and effort to go back and forth on the internet? NO
> 
> We all have a passion for Lowriding..... we all share the common bond, and lowriding is slowly dying out... We are all part of a smaller segment of lowriding - Aircraft Hydraulics.... and it's sad to see all the drama it has caused between you guys.
> 
> Who cares what someone is selling their parts for or if someone found parts that someone else knew about but didn't buy. We have a free market in the united states.... if someone thinks someones prices are too high then the customer goes to the cheaper source... If you have the cash to buy parts at a location and another guy dosen't.. well isn't that fair game? Then the talk about rusty non working parts.... I can't speak for other guys who have claimed to have bad experiences with rollinaround but I can speak on the stuff I have bought before I got to know the guy... I never had any issues.. in fact they were of great condition and working order.. This makes myself wonder along with a few other people; that this all could be motivated by the root of all evil? Money? The amount of aircraft sellers have quadrupled recently and the ratio of sellers to buyers is out of proportion to the accual demand right now....esp with a bad economy and all.
> 
> Again to much time is wasted on all this drama online...I do my lowriding in the real world. I'm just trying to be mature about all this guys... it needs to stop... Keep the information flowing and educate the future riders...if we don't like other people we don't all have to be buddies but let's be tolerant of others...
> peace
> *


Now I understand the point you are trying to make here but I don't think you see the underlying issue at hand, weather its a personal bias you have or weather you really don't see it, I don't know, but if you read through the posts you will see a common origin of everyone's un-happiness and anger. There is one member of Lay It Low that has ruined topics, talked crap about others, made threats using PM's, etc. This site is supposed to provide a place for people with a common interest to come and interact with one another, helping and providing support weather it's technical or monetary. I find it hard to believe that a long time member such as your self cannot see the actual origin of this aftermath...

As you said there are many Aircraft sellers on this forum but if you'll also look you will see that many of us are friends on LIL and off LIL... some of us don't even live in the same state but still talk to eachother on the phone, or when we see one another at events we'll make it a point to say "what's up" because we have a common interest that created a friendship!  So I don't think you are correct in implying that sellers have beef with one another; many of us are close because of the similar lifestyles we have... besides who would understand the feeling of searching for rare Aircraft parts as much Aircraft collectors or sellers... it's something that not everyone understands. :nosad: 

I just hope that you can truly see the root of most of this turmoil that has plagued Lay It Low and caused valuable topics to die. :nicoderm:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THIS MATTER ..................................




































I'M JUST TRYING TO PICK UP A LITTLE AND LEARN A LITTLE 
BEFOR I START MINE AND THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS HELPIN ME .....................................................................................





LETS GET BACK TO THE HYDROS THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11375717
> *PM sent
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

WOW 6 pages and it went to shit :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 19 2008, 03:12 PM~11384579
> *First I wanted to commend Firefly on the good intent on his topic however as he can see now that his topic is becoming tainted with disprespect to others.
> 
> This is why people who started aircraft topics took them down, they didn't want to get involved in the mess. I never seen so much animosity over old parts in my life. When you really think about it; is it really worth all the time and effort to go back and forth on the internet? NO
> 
> We all have a passion for Lowriding..... we all share the common bond, and lowriding is slowly dying out... We are all part of a smaller segment of lowriding - Aircraft Hydraulics.... and it's sad to see all the drama it has caused between you guys.
> 
> Who cares what someone is selling their parts for or if someone found parts that someone else knew about but didn't buy. We have a free market in the united states.... if someone thinks someones prices are too high then the customer goes to the cheaper source... If you have the cash to buy parts at a location and another guy dosen't.. well isn't that fair game? Then the talk about rusty non working parts.... I can't speak for other guys who have claimed to have bad experiences with rollinaround but I can speak on the stuff I have bought before I got to know the guy... I never had any issues.. in fact they were of great condition and working order.. This makes myself wonder along with a few other people; that this all could be motivated by the root of all evil? Money? The amount of aircraft sellers have quadrupled recently and the ratio of sellers to buyers is out of proportion to the accual demand right now....esp with a bad economy and all.
> 
> Again to much time is wasted on all this drama online...I do my lowriding in the real world. I'm just trying to be mature about all this guys... it needs to stop... Keep the information flowing and educate the future riders...if we don't like other people we don't all have to be buddies but let's be tolerant of others...
> peace
> *


Ask yourself this if ROLLIN wasn't always talken shit on someone would there be drama? When there is a problem (lets say Rollin) and you take out that problem (again lets say Rollin) then there is no drama. Because he is not talken shit to other people and causen shit. People begin to feel sorry for him or they get fed up I have been BOTH!! It is ficked up. He just posted he is the KING of aircraft? Come on he has NEVER built a beautful go down in history every body give you props SET UP!! He has parts YES and..... I have parts you have parts everybody has them. Some more some less alot have better cheaper closer more rare. And?? Homie he brings it on himself. Go back and read where all this negative shit starts HIM thinken hes funny talken shit about someones parts. it is a waste of time but he likes it I am guessin. He has people talken shit and people sticken up for him. We all know who the real kings are. Japanese Mike Ted Wells and Adex Andy they have all built, worked on, had, and have KNOWLEDGE about all this. They are not on here dealin with this bull shit they are out building LOWRIDER HISTORY!! Thats how they have gained their respect and thats what needs to be worked on when it comes to Rollin. We should be having eachothers back when it comes to all this GREED shouldn't be an issue. I can't tell you howmany parts I have let go because I am in it for the thrill of this lowriden not because I want to get rich off of it. I want LOWRIDEN to get bigger not keep it down. Thats what it is all about worken with eachother to get our history bigger and more positive.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 05:50 PM~11384974
> *ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE COMPLAINTS AGAINST ME DEALT WITH THE SAME THIRD PARTY. THATS THE INTERESTING THING.
> 
> AND THAT PERSON IS PROBABLY SITTING BEHIND HIS KEYBOARD RIGHT NOW LAUGHING AT HIS "PUPPETS"
> *



if your word ment something i would wager you on the comment and prove you otherwise,


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 08:13 PM~11387166
> *Ask yourself this if ROLLIN wasn't always talken shit on someone would there be drama? When there is a problem (lets say Rollin) and you take out that problem (again lets say Rollin) then there is no drama. Because he is not talken shit to other people and causen shit. People begin to feel sorry for him or they get fed up I have been BOTH!! It is ficked up. He just posted he is the KING of aircraft? Come on he has NEVER built a beautful go down in history every body give you props SET UP!! He has parts YES and..... I have parts you have parts everybody has them. Some more some less alot have better cheaper closer more rare. And?? Homie he brings it on himself. Go back and read where all this negative shit starts HIM thinken hes funny talken shit about someones parts. it is a waste of time but he likes it I am guessin. He has people talken shit and people sticken up for him. We all know who the real kings are. Japanese Mike Ted Wells and Adex Andy they have all built, worked on, had, and have KNOWLEDGE about all this. They are not on here dealin with this bull shit they are out building LOWRIDER HISTORY!! Thats how they have gained their respect and thats what needs to be worked on when it comes to Rollin. We should be having eachothers back when it comes to all this GREED shouldn't be an issue. I can't tell you howmany parts I have let go because I am in it for the thrill of this lowriden not because I want to get rich off of it. I want LOWRIDEN to get bigger not keep it down. Thats what it is all about worken with eachother to get our history bigger and more positive.
> *


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Aug 18 2008, 10:09 PM~11378891-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, diffrent style motor mounts no straps  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice, wonder if i can get a pair of those for mine??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 18 2008, 10:17 PM~11378984
> *Thuggnasty,that set up looks good.I seen another setup the same color recently that looked like it was rattle canned and looked like the guy knew nothing about details...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 19 2008, 06:55 AM~11380350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done, and hopefully on the install you will see no wires what so ever
> *


now thats detail!!! badass!! now get me a pair of those end caps already mang!!! PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 19 2008, 06:47 PM~11386291
> *WOW 6 pages and it went to shit :thumbsup:
> *


MUST BE THE ECONOMY


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 19 2008, 09:32 AM~11381262
> *the P-1 and P-1A pesco gear pumps, have a splined output drive.
> 
> Do any of you guys have a "spud" that fits that splined drive?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> *


I do not need to know where or who you got it from, what the part numbers are or any of that. Just need to know if some one can get one for me??????


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 09:39 AM~11381336
> *There looking bad ass bro! love the custom end caps... :thumbsup:
> 
> but, you need the old school touch on those candles. perhaps some OG cannon plugs?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> NOS 90 ∘CANNON PLUGS FOR ADEL, HYDRO AIRE AND ADEXS DUMPS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR 2??


----------



## Rollinaround

*hydro aire dumps for sale.

NOS*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 19 2008, 10:01 PM~11388701
> *I do not need to know where or who you got it from, what the part numbers are or any of that.  Just need to know if some one can get one for me??????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Rollinaround

THE BADDEST EEMCOS YOU CAN GET ARE THE 

D751 PUMPS.


----------



## Rollinaround

HERE IS ONE OF MY #10 MALE/MALE ZIGZAGS CUT TO A FEMALE/FEMALE- 3/8 NPT. THE GOOD THING ABOUT THESE OG #10s IS THAT YOU COULD CUT TO YOUR DESIRED SIZE. 



















*$200 EA.*


----------



## Rollinaround

*$85 EA.*


----------



## Rollinaround

*$140 EA.*

1/8 female-female 90s


----------



## MR.LAC

> (Rollinaround @ Aug 19 2008, 07:30 PM)
> I AM THE KING. JUST TO PISS ALL YOU OFF...AND I DID! AND IM LOVIN IT.
> AND IM NOT GREEDY, REMEMBER WHEN I SHOWED YOU LOVE ON OUR DEAL? THEN ALL THE SUDDEN YOUR "ONE OF THE BOYS" AGAINST ME. LOL. IT'S A GAME TO ME TO ZERO SOME OF YOU GUYS OUT. AND DONT SEND ME ANY BULLSHIT PMS- YOU THREATENED TO COME TO MY HOUSE HOMIE. SENDING DRAMA TO MY FAMILIA?
> 
> I GOT LOVE FOR LOWRIDING FOR MANY YEARS- THOSE WHO KNOW ME FROM SAN JO KNOW I AM FROM THE BLVD! I AINT GOING NO WHERE ANYTIME SOON. I'M BUILDING MY SETUP IN MY CAR AND WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPLY PEOPLE WITH AIRCRAFT PARTS IF NEEDED. YOU GUYS LIVE ON THE INTERNET! F$#@ WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT ME- HATERS AND CHEERLEADERS JOCK ME.
> 
> 
> 
> Self proclaim KING of AIRCRAFT, I don't give a SHIT! like most of the fellow collectors. I don't care If you are or NOT...........
> 
> I just find it ridicules to titled your self the KING of AIRCRAFT when you don't owen some of these in your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make a living off this aircraft JUNK! it's just love for it and it's just hobby that I LOVE.....
> 
> 
> Josh the bottom line is there is NOTHING to hate, Cheerlead and JOCK! Just move on and do what you do but, the bashing or shitting on other threads got to STOP!
> 
> --------------------
Click to expand...


----------



## Rollinaround

YOU ALL STOP THEN I DO........


WHAT ABOUT OUR NEW QUARTER BACK


----------



## Rollinaround

*HOLY SHIT....*


----------



## Rollinaround

GIMME THAT MONKEY FIST PART NUMBER LAC.  DO IT FOR THE STEELERS.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:18 PM~11388992
> *YOU ALL STOP THEN I DO........
> WHAT ABOUT OUR NEW QUARTER BACK
> *


Byron Leftwich :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, MR.LAC


:wave: 

C'MON LAC..FOR THE STEELERS BABY.

NICE SIDEWINDER....THE PIN I COULD LIVE WITHOUT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:26 PM~11389107
> *GIMME THAT MONKEY FIST PART NUMBER LAC.  DO IT FOR THE STEELERS.
> *


The day you start getting involved with sharing Aircraft part numbers on the forum with others, Is the day that I will bless you.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:27 PM~11389130
> *Byron Leftwich :thumbsup:
> *



NOW WE'RE TALKIN......MONKEY FIST BABY  
DO IT FOR NORCAL LAC!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:09 PM~11388830
> *THE BADDEST EEMCOS YOU CAN GET ARE THE
> 
> D751 PUMPS.
> *





.....AND I QUOTE. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11389187
> *NOW WE'RE TALKIN......MONKEY FIST BABY
> DO IT FOR NORCAL  LAC!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Woooow! Now you fucked up your chances; Your back at level 1 yard. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:29 PM~11389174
> *The day you start getting involved with sharing Aircraft part numbers on the forum is the day that I will bless you.
> *



YOU SLIDE ME THAT # GIVE ME 24HRS TO VERIFY....I "WILL" TRADE YOU NUMBERS, ETC. LMK. I EVEN HAVE AN AUTHENTIC TATTOO 76 G-STRING I'LL TRADE. :biggrin: 


NOS :yes: "MOVING TO CALI EDITION"





















































































HEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHHEBAAAABBBABABAAAAAAWWWWWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA :0


----------



## Rollinaround

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, *Envious Touch*, OneStopImpalaShop


hno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:35 PM~11389261
> *YOU SLIDE ME THAT # GIVE ME 24HRS TO VERIFY....I "WILL" TRADE YOU NUMBERS,  ETC. LMK. I EVEN HAVE AN AUTHENTIC TATTOO 76 G-STRING I'LL TRADE. :biggrin:
> NOS :yes: "MOVING TO CALI EDITION"
> HEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHHEBAAAABBBABABAAAAAAWWWWWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA :0
> *


 :nono: No shit talking on other members.

Im going to treat this like a 12 step program for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:05 PM~11388769
> *MY NOS ONES ARE $450
> *


 :0 

Good Price :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:32 PM~11389214
> *Woooow! Now you fucked up your chances; Your back at level 1 yard. :biggrin:
> *



ARE WE GONNA HOOK UP AT POMONA, IM RIDIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND STOPPIN IN SGV,SFV,NORWALK, AND NORTH HOLLYWOOD.

BUT I WONT BE BUSY FOR YOU TO MODEL NEXT TO MY BIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:38 PM~11389310
> *:nono: No shit talking on other members.
> 
> Im going to treat this like a 12 step program for you. :biggrin:
> *



I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

..HE WAS ASKING ME HOW TO REBUILD BALL PEEN HAMMERS...WTF?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11389341
> *BUT I WONT BE BUSY FOR YOU TO MODEL NEXT TO MY BIKE. :biggrin:
> *


Chale! you got me confused with Screwed up loco.... he is the poser you pinche Chapete. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:40 PM~11389341
> *ARE WE GONNA HOOK UP AT POMONA, IM RIDIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND STOPPIN IN SGV,SFV,NORWALK, AND NORTH HOLLYWOOD.
> 
> BUT I WONT BE BUSY FOR YOU TO MODEL NEXT TO MY BIKE. :biggrin:
> *


Thats sad... a grown ass man asking another man to model bye his bike :yessad:


----------



## Rollinaround

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rollinaround, *Mr Impala*, HustlerSpank, Envious Touch

SO, YOU GONNA NAME YOUR EEMCOS? :biggrin: WE GOT THE MONKEY FISTS....ROOSTERS, I LIKE CALLING MINE A "BELL BACK"

CALL YOURS.... :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 08:44 PM~11389389
> *Thats sad... a grown ass man asking another man to model bye his bike  :yessad:
> *


WOW Im telling you there is something WRONG with the water in the Gay area. :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Aug 19 2008, 10:43 PM~11389384-->
> 
> 
> 
> Chale! you got me confused with Screwed up loco.... he is the poser you pinche Chapete. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 10:44 PM~11389389
> *Thats sad... a grown ass man asking another man to model bye his bike  :yessad:
> *


 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 09:09 PM~11388830
> *THE BADDEST EEMCOS YOU CAN GET ARE THE
> 
> D751 PUMPS.
> *


got that right same ones i have but $500cheaper than yours fool


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:45 PM~11389414
> *WOW Im telling you there is something WRONG with the water in the Gay area. :0
> *


YA, IT GROWS THE WOMENS BREASTASISTS BIGGER


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 10:46 PM~11389431
> *got that right same ones  i have  but $500cheaper than yours fool
> *


MINE HAVE LESS CRUST :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:48 PM~11389452
> *YA, IT GROWS THE WOMENS BREASTASISTS BIGGER
> *


Nah man wee are taking about your chirujo ass. :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 10:46 PM~11389431
> *got that right same ones  i have  but $500cheaper than yours fool
> *


OH, YOU HAVE THE "CORE" ONES RIGHT? I HAVE REBUILT.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:49 PM~11389478
> *Nah man weewee are taking about smelling  your chirujo ass. :0
> *


pinche mamoso


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:48 PM~11389452
> *YA, IT GROWS THE WOMENS BREASTASISTS BIGGER
> *


How much water you drink to get them man boobs?  :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

hey I named it 1st ~The Baby Rooster~ and posted pics of it 1st. So....Thats what we are going to call it! Cabrones.
quote=HustlerSpank,Apr 2 2008, 10:41 PM~10322546]
This one is like the Mama Rooster but a smaller version with a fan so I am going to call it the Baby Rooster Not the mini the BABY smaller than the MAMA but LONGER than the MINI!


























[/quote]


----------



## Rollinaround

why you guys got to ruin this thread, i was taking it very serious too.....


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:49 PM~11389470
> *MINE HAVE LESS CRUST :biggrin:
> *


Less crust with extra rust FREE! :biggrin: 
_Aint that your motto?_


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:51 PM~11389505
> *Yo mamo pepinos!!!
> *


 :uh: You lil slut! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> hey I named it 1st ~The Baby Rooster~ and posted pics of it 1st. So....Thats what we are going to call it! Cabrones.
> quote=HustlerSpank,Apr 2 2008, 10:41 PM~10322546]
> This one is like the Mama Rooster but a smaller version with a fan so I am going to call it the Baby Rooster Not the mini the BABY smaller than the MAMA but LONGER than the MINI!


[/quote]

didnt ted name this?


----------



## Rollinaround

...I MEAN AFTER ALL...HE IS THE ONE THAT ACTUALLY RAN IT IN HIS 62 RIGHT?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 10:51 PM~11389513
> *How much water you drink to get them man boobs?    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IM ON YOUR MIND AGAIN HUH? :biggrin: BOY OH BOY, YOUR ONE HORNY VATO TONIGHT. EASY FLUFFY :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11389527
> *why you guys got to ruin this thread, i was taking it very serious too.....
> *


You guy WTF??? It includes you you giggly fruit!  :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:55 PM~11389572
> *You guy WTF??? It includes you you giggly fruit!   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK THIS THREAD.


----------



## Rollinaround

.....IM JUST JOKING. SORRY FIREFOX...THIS THREAD ROCKS. ITS LIKE NO OTHER!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11388179
> *I AM THE KING. JUST TO PISS ALL YOU OFF...AND I DID! AND IM LOVIN IT.
> AND IM NOT GREEDY, REMEMBER WHEN I SHOWED YOU LOVE ON OUR DEAL? THEN ALL THE SUDDEN YOUR "ONE OF THE BOYS" AGAINST ME. LOL. IT'S A GAME TO ME TO ZERO SOME OF YOU GUYS OUT. AND DONT SEND ME ANY BULLSHIT PMS- YOU THREATENED TO COME TO MY HOUSE HOMIE. SENDING DRAMA TO MY FAMILIA? :nosad:
> 
> I GOT LOVE FOR LOWRIDING FOR MANY YEARS- THOSE WHO KNOW ME FROM SAN JO KNOW I AM FROM THE BLVD! I AINT GOING NO WHERE ANYTIME SOON. I'M BUILDING MY SETUP IN MY CAR AND WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPLY PEOPLE WITH AIRCRAFT PARTS IF NEEDED. YOU GUYS LIVE ON THE INTERNET! F$#@ WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT ME- HATERS AND CHEERLEADERS JOCK ME.
> *


Have you ever heard "if you knew better you would do better?" Well thats what happend with our "deal!" didn't know better but now I do!  

Homie I am not going to comment except to says its wrong to be fucked up to the mentally challenged! So I am going to keep it at that!

DRAMA King you got that right! High School homie.


----------



## MR.LAC

didnt ted name this?
[/quote]
IT GOT RENAME BY THE HOMIE (MIKE) FUCKED IT!. "GORILLA FIST" IS CATCHIER ANYWAYS.


----------



## Rollinaround

*$120 EA*









#6 ZIGZAGS GALORE









#6 ZIGZAG

*NOS*


----------



## HustlerSpank

> didnt ted name this?


IT GOT RENAME BY THE HOMIE (MIKE) FUCKED IT!. "GORILLA FIST" IS CATCHIER ANYWAYS. 
[/quote]


Fuck no Teds web site didn't come out til after I already had named it.


----------



## Rollinaround

> didnt ted name this?


IT GOT RENAME BY THE HOMIE (MIKE) FUCKED IT!. "GORILLA FIST" IS CATCHIER ANYWAYS. 
[/quote]


OH. ASK MIKE ABOUT OUR CONVERSATION THE OTHER DAY ADRIAN.  IM CURIOUS WHOS SPREADING RUMORS.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 09:49 PM~11389470
> *MINE HAVE LESS CRUST :biggrin:
> *



Mine have the real 3000 PSI gears, dump truck!!!! minus the red tag.


----------



## Rollinaround

> IT GOT RENAME BY THE HOMIE (MIKE) FUCKED IT!. "GORILLA FIST" IS CATCHIER ANYWAYS.


Fuck no Teds web site didn't come out til after I already had named it.
[/quote]


OK.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 11:02 PM~11389676
> *Mine have the real 3000 PSI gears,  dump truck!!!! minus the red tag.
> *


PISTONS KNUMB NUTS...AND DID YOU THROW THE RED TAGS AWAY OR SEND THEM TO TATTOO? :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> Fuck no Teds web site didn't come out til after I already had named it.


OK.
[/quote]

The truth is I am the only one with the part numbers on this pump.  
Rollin you can get yours from Ted and it won't have it on there


----------



## MR.LAC

> IT GOT RENAME BY THE HOMIE (MIKE) FUCKED IT!. "GORILLA FIST" IS CATCHIER ANYWAYS.


OH. ASK MIKE ABOUT OUR CONVERSATION THE OTHER DAY ADRIAN.  IM CURIOUS WHOS SPREADING RUMORS.
[/quote]
I ALREADY BEEN KNOWING HOMIE....


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:04 PM~11389717
> *PISTONS KNUMB NUTS...AND DID YOU THROW THE RED TAGS AWAY OR SEND THEM TO TATTOO? :0
> *



Awww did I hurt your feelings???LOL! 

Research research research is the word of the night for you. :biggrin: 


And the stratopowers gears are pistons, poor you. See why I try to be nice to you Rollin. Its ok.


----------



## MR.LAC

> OK.


*The truth is I am the only one with the part numbers on this pump* .  
Rollin you can get yours from Ted and it won't have it on there
[/quote]
IF YOU SAY SO CES. YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:54 PM~11389548
> *...I MEAN AFTER ALL...HE IS THE ONE THAT ACTUALLY RAN IT IN HIS 62 RIGHT?
> *


Actuall Ted never ran the fan motor with the pump head in my topic... he only ran that motor with a 777 pumphead So the combination I have is the Pesco Gorilla Pump that was given to it by its OG creator...

_*SO ROLLINGAROUND YOUR HEARSAY HISTORY IS FUCKED UP... THATS WHY NO ONE RESPECTS YOU... YOU ONLY KNOW WHAT YOU'VE OVERHEARD YOU HAVE NO FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE!*_


----------



## HustlerSpank

> OH. ASK MIKE ABOUT OUR CONVERSATION THE OTHER DAY ADRIAN.  IM CURIOUS WHOS SPREADING RUMORS.


I ALREADY BEEN KNOWING HOMIE.... 
[/quote]


Look Rollin I talked to Mike as soon as you got off the phone with him. You hit him up like this "oh mike there is a rumor going around about I stole some eemcos from you" you know that isn't what I told you ! What I said retard is that you stepped on TOES with the spot in Texas. And you know you did! and you know what you did. It had nothing to do with the person with the hook up not having money it had to do with you and the way you are.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:59 PM~11389630
> *$120 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 ZIGZAGS GALORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 ZIGZAG
> 
> NOS
> *


$65.00/ea from Envious Touch... that is where Rollin' got em from :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> *The truth is I am the only one with the part numbers on this pump* .
> Rollin you can get yours from Ted and it won't have it on there


IF YOU SAY SO CES. YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE BUDDY! :biggrin: 
[/quote]




> I ALREADY BEEN KNOWING HOMIE....


Look Rollin I talked to Mike as soon as you got off the phone with him. You hit him up like this "oh mike there is a rumor going around about I stole some eemcos from you" you know that isn't what I told you ! What I said retard is that you stepped on TOES with the spot in Texas. And you know you did! and you know what you did. It had nothing to do with the person with the hook up not having money it had to do with you and the way you are.
[/quote]


HMMMM MAYBE THATS WHY YOU ERASED QUOTES.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 11:15 PM~11389907
> *$65.00/ea from Envious Touch... that is where Rollin' got em from  :thumbsup:
> *



LOL....THOSE CAME FROM TEXAS....THE SAME SPOT SPANK IS TALKING ABOUT....YOURS CAME FROM ME. LOL........


----------



## Rollinaround

I'M JUST NOT CHEAP. BUT SINCE YOU HAVE LIKE 4, ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT TO OFF EM THAT LOW? THEY MIGHT BE SOLD TONIGHT.LOL


----------



## MR.LAC

:0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 10:14 PM~11389882
> *Actuall Ted never ran the fan motor with the pump head in my topic... he only ran that motor with a 777 pumphead  So the combination I have is the Pesco Gorilla Pump that was given to it by its OG creator...
> 
> SO ROLLINGAROUND YOUR HEARSAY HISTORY IS FUCKED UP... THATS WHY NO ONE RESPECTS YOU... YOU ONLY KNOW WHAT YOU'VE OVERHEARD YOU HAVE NO FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE!
> *



you guys can ask mike bro we talk about the key with the big gear homie long time ago me and mike and george from up north talk about it before anybody got ther hand on them thats on the real ... ask mike im the only one with the key ....


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:55 PM~11389571
> *IM ON YOUR MIND AGAIN HUH? :biggrin: BOY OH BOY, YOUR ONE HORNY VATO TONIGHT. EASY FLUFFY :0
> *


A Homie... i have a question for you... 

_*Does your family know you get clowned on on the internet?*_ :dunno: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> *The truth is I am the only one with the part numbers on this pump* .
> Rollin you can get yours from Ted and it won't have it on there


IF YOU SAY SO CES. YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE BUDDY! :biggrin: 
[/quote]


:nono: TED IS MY HOMIE. HE HAS A GOOD GAME PLAN. I KNOW BETTER THAN THAT.  PLUS SPANK BOUGHT EM ALL.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:20 PM~11389986
> *:0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 11:21 PM~11389993
> *you guys can ask mike bro we talk about the key with the  big gear homie long time ago me and mike and george from up north talk about it before anybody got ther hand on them thats on the real ... ask mike im the only one with the key ....
> *


Re-read that spank... I never said anything about you... trust me I know who got them first  I just corrected Rollin' and said that Ted never ran them with these pumpheads...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 09:21 PM~11389993
> *you guys can ask mike bro we talk about the key with the  big gear homie long time ago me and mike and george from up north talk about it before anybody got ther hand on them thats on the real ... ask mike im the only one with the key ....
> *


YEAH ME AND MIKE KNEW ABOUT THESE PUMPS YEARS AGO AND HIS BUDDY CAME THRU.  

BUT I ALSO KNOW WHO HAS THE KEY TOO! CES....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 09:21 PM~11389999
> *A Homie... i have a question for you...
> 
> Does your family know you get clowned on on the internet?  :dunno:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 LOL!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> IF YOU SAY SO CES. YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE BUDDY! :biggrin:


 :nono: TED IS MY HOMIE. HE HAS A GOOD GAME PLAN. I KNOW BETTER THAN THAT.  PLUS SPANK BOUGHT EM ALL.
[/quote]

got tha wrong fool george trade with ted for some cocos tanks and zig zags got like 4 me i got mine out of 68rag bitch keep up with ur investigating...lol


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2008, 11:21 PM~11389999
> *A Homie... i have a question for you...
> 
> Does your family know you get clowned on on the internet?  :dunno:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


IM HAVING FUN....BECAUSE YOU GUYS ARE EITHER 1) WISHING YOU WERE ME, 2) KICKING YOUR DOGS, OR 3)THINKING YOUR BAD VATOS FOR ALL GANGING UP ON ONE PERSON :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> IF YOU SAY SO CES. YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE BUDDY! :biggrin:


 :nono: TED IS MY HOMIE. HE HAS A GOOD GAME PLAN. I KNOW BETTER THAN THAT.  PLUS SPANK BOUGHT EM ALL.
[/quote]
TED IS THE HOMIE TOOBUT, US LIL PEOPLE GOT A GAME PLAN TOO...


----------



## Rollinaround

> :nono: TED IS MY HOMIE. HE HAS A GOOD GAME PLAN. I KNOW BETTER THAN THAT.  PLUS SPANK BOUGHT EM ALL.


got tha wrong fool george trade with ted for some cocos tanks and zig zags got like 4 me i got mine out of 68rag bitch keep up with ur investigating...lol
[/quote]


OHHH...MY BAD.
WHEN MY SHIT GOES THROUGH 5 PEOPLE IT IS LIKE SOMEONE GOT STRAIGHT FROM ME, BUT WHEN TEDS DOESNT....THEN? LOL :biggrin: BUTTHURT SPANK? FIND THE MAINSOURCE. OR DO YOUR PARTS HAVE #S?


----------



## Rollinaround

> :nono: TED IS MY HOMIE. HE HAS A GOOD GAME PLAN. I KNOW BETTER THAN THAT.  PLUS SPANK BOUGHT EM ALL.


TED IS THE HOMIE TOOBUT, US LIL PEOPLE GOT A *GAME PLAN* TOO... 
[/quote]

_*CHEERLEADING
*_


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:24 PM~11390028
> *YEAH ME AND MIKE KNEW ABOUT THESE PUMPS YEARS AGO AND HIS BUDDY CAME THRU.
> 
> BUT I ALSO KNOW WHO HAS THE KEY TOO! CES....
> *


well i if we all get together and talk one day we can find out but i have my keys right here next to me and i have the firts pics too so dont matter to me thats not what i care about now this lame ass fool rolling better quit fucking off other topics thats all im going to say to him....l8rs


----------



## MR.LAC

DRAMA! DRAMA! DRAMA!


----------



## Envious Touch

> got tha wrong fool george trade with ted for some cocos tanks and zig zags got like 4 me i got mine out of 68rag bitch keep up with ur investigating...lol


OHHH...MY BAD.
WHEN MY SHIT GOES THROUGH 5 PEOPLE IT IS LIKE SOMEONE GOT STRAIGHT FROM ME, BUT WHEN TEDS DOESNT....THEN? LOL :biggrin: BUTTHURT SPANK? _*FIND THE MAINSOURCE*_. OR DO YOUR PARTS HAVE #S?
[/quote]
I know the main source :biggrin: actually I was standing right next to the man when I was getting these... luckily he don't know what I look like and I snuck right under the radar :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 11:24 PM~11390028
> *YEAH ME AND MIKE KNEW ABOUT THESE PUMPS YEARS AGO AND HIS BUDDY CAME THRU.
> 
> BUT I ALSO KNOW WHO HAS THE KEY TOO! CES....
> *



SHALL WE GO PUBLIC ABOUT THE KEY?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 09:30 PM~11390112
> *well i if we all get together and talk one day we can find out but i have my keys right here  next to me and i have the firts pics too so dont matter to me thats not what i care about now this lame ass fool rolling better quit fucking off other topics thats all im going to say to him....l8rs
> *


YOU KNOW ME WEE COULD GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THINGS HAPPEN WITH THESE OLD PUMPS. THAT COOL THE YOU HAVE A KEY ALREADY I KNOW SOME ONE THAT HAVES IT BUT THAT FOOLIO WON'T SHARE. :|


----------



## HustlerSpank

> got tha wrong fool george trade with ted for some cocos tanks and zig zags got like 4 me i got mine out of 68rag bitch keep up with ur investigating...lol


OHHH...MY BAD.
WHEN MY SHIT GOES THROUGH 5 PEOPLE IT IS LIKE SOMEONE GOT STRAIGHT FROM ME, BUT WHEN TEDS DOESNT....THEN? LOL :biggrin: BUTTHURT SPANK? FIND THE MAINSOURCE. OR DO YOUR PARTS HAVE #S?
[/quote]


you dont have any rolling dont lie fool you dont have to im the only one with numbers on mine and i only have two and dont need any more i have the big ones the mama rooster now that one sickkkk ooohh dont tell me i got it from you or ted fool hahahahaah lol


----------



## MR.LAC

> OHHH...MY BAD.
> WHEN MY SHIT GOES THROUGH 5 PEOPLE IT IS LIKE SOMEONE GOT STRAIGHT FROM ME, BUT WHEN TEDS DOESNT....THEN? LOL :biggrin: BUTTHURT SPANK? _*FIND THE MAINSOURCE*_. OR DO YOUR PARTS HAVE #S?


I know the main source :biggrin: actually I was standing right next to the man when I was getting these... luckily he don't know what I look like and I snuck right under the radar :0
[/quote]
YOU TOO! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 11:30 PM~11390112
> *well i if we all get together and talk one day we can find out but i have my keys right here  next to me and i have the firts pics too so dont matter to me thats not what i care about now this lame ass fool rolling better quit fucking off other topics thats all im going to say to him....l8rs
> *


....OR ....? COMING TO MY HOUSE RIGHT? :yes:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:37 PM~11390213
> *....OR ....? COMING TO MY HOUSE RIGHT? :yes:
> *



No no Not me


----------



## HustlerSpank

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HustlerSpank, Rollinaround, Envious Touch, DIPPINIT


this topic goneeeee...


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## HustlerSpank

> I know the main source :biggrin: actually I was standing right next to the man when I was getting these... luckily he don't know what I look like and I snuck right under the radar :0


YOU TOO! :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]


LOL Lac Nick Big B good night homies l8rs


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 11:41 PM~11390252
> *No no Not me
> *


YOU SAID IT....


----------



## MR.LAC

> YOU TOO! :0 :biggrin:


LOL Lac Nick Big B good night homies l8rs
[/quote]
BUENAS NOCHES PERRO! :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:44 PM~11390288
> *YOU SAID IT....
> *


GOOD nite to you too KING hahhahahahLOL


----------



## HustlerSpank

Hi brent 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HustlerSpank, Mr Impala, DIPPINIT, Rollinaround


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:47 PM~11390318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL go to bed perro  lol


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

280 GASKET


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:43 PM~11390280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ey, those are mine :0 :0


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## HustlerSpank

nice stuff mr lac


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 09:54 PM~11390376
> *nice stuff mr lac
> *


GRACIA! AYE GUEY, I THOUGHT YOU GOIN MIMI'S ALREADY? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

#10 M/M CUT OUT'S TO #8


----------



## Mr Impala

amazing how people fight over who did what first got what from where etc. i know ive had alot of stuff that i have sold to other people but it seems like it ALWAYS comes from someone else on here lol. At least my eemcos were all mine and not from anyone in the lowrding community!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:55 PM~11390386
> *GRACIA! AYE GUEY, I THOUGHT YOU GOIN MIMI'S ALREADY? :biggrin:
> *


Ur keeping me up fool with some nice stuff on here


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 09:56 PM~11390397
> *amazing how people fight over who did what first got what from where etc. i know ive had alot of stuff that i have sold to other people but it seems like it ALWAYS comes from someone else on here lol. At least my eemcos were all mine and not from anyone in the lowrding community!
> *


IT'S JUST CHILDISH HUH BRENT?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 10:56 PM~11390397
> *amazing how people fight over who did what first got what from where etc. i know ive had alot of stuff that i have sold to other people but it seems like it ALWAYS comes from someone else on here lol. At least my eemcos were all mine and not from anyone in the lowrding community!
> *


yes sir stop it if anybody sold any parts let the buyer give you duce on it ... no...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 09:56 PM~11390398
> *Ur keeping me up fool with some nice stuff on here
> *


THE LOVE FOR THIS STUFF RUNS IN YOU BLOOD LIKE THE REST OF THE COLLECTORS.  :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 11:00 PM~11390426
> *THE LOVE FOR THIS STUFF RUNS IN YOU BLOOD LIKE THE REST OF THE COLLECTORS.   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC

STEEL ZIGZAG (VERY HARD TO FIND)


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:59 PM~11390414
> *IT'S JUST CHILDISH HUH BRENT?
> *


Very..


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 10:59 PM~11390415
> *yes sir stop it if anybody sold any parts let the buyer give you duce on it ... no...
> *



sorry not understanding you lol you must be tired. my zig zags came from big tony and Spank, my tank came from spank, my dumps and checks came from andy my pumps came from ebay i mean who cares where the shit comes from lets just get along and put this shit in cars!


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## HustlerSpank

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HustlerSpank, lowlow24, Envious Touch, Mr Impala
go to sleep cabrones.....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 10:03 PM~11390447
> *who cares where the shit comes from lets just get along and put this shit in cars!
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>X INFINITY</span>


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11390447
> *sorry not understanding you lol you must be tired. my zig zags came from big tony and Spank, my tank came from spank, my dumps and checks came from andy my pumps came from ebay i mean who cares where the shit comes from lets just get along and put this shit in cars!
> *



but dont have to tell us who you got ur stuff from but if yi\ou do thats cool i just dont like the fools that sell you some and then they see it on here and they are like oh that zigzag looks like the one i sold you oo oo that tank looks like the one you got from me you know that shit...


----------



## MR.LAC

THERE IS A DIFFERENCE..........


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11390447
> *sorry not understanding you lol you must be tired. my zig zags came from big tony and Spank, my tank came from spank, my dumps and checks came from andy my pumps came from ebay i mean who cares where the shit comes from lets just get along and put this shit in cars!
> *


I am tired fuckr its late out here in utah


----------



## MR.LAC

ANY ONE GOT SOME HANDLES FOR MY #4 STEEL ZIG ZAG'S?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 11:09 PM~11390487
> *ANY ONE GOT SOME HANDLES FOR MY #4 STEEL ZIG ZAG'S?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill get you some perro but let me get some plugs from you


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 10:08 PM~11390484
> *I am tired fuckr its late out here in utah
> *


GO TO SLEEP CABRON. I GOT HIT THE SACK IN A MINUTE TOO NEED TO WAKE UP EARLY TOO. :happysad:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 11:07 PM~11390473
> *but dont have to tell us who you got ur stuff from but if yi\ou do thats cool i just dont like the fools that sell you some and then they see it on here and they are like oh that zigzag looks like the one i sold you oo oo that tank looks like the one you got from me you know that shit...
> *


yeah guess some people are sensitive I could care less if I sell someone something they should be proud that they got it from me IM THE KING OF AIRCRAFT LMAO :biggrin: 

I am the King (sorry this is a SOCAL thing)


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 19 2008, 10:10 PM~11390496
> *ill get you some perro but let me get some plugs from you
> *


YES SR! LETS TRADE! QUE NO? :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 11:11 PM~11390502
> *yeah guess some people are sensitive I could care less if I sell someone something they should be proud that they got it from me IM THE KING OF AIRCRAFT LMAO  :biggrin:
> 
> I am the King (sorry this is a SOCAL thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good night perros lol lol lol lol


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 10:11 PM~11390502
> *yeah guess some people are sensitive I could care less if I sell someone something they should be proud that they got it from me IM THE KING OF AIRCRAFT LMAO  :biggrin:
> 
> I am the King (sorry this is a SOCAL thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:39 AM~11381336
> *There looking bad ass bro! love the custom end caps... :thumbsup:
> 
> but, you need the old school touch on those candles. perhaps some OG cannon plugs?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> NOS 90 ∘CANNON PLUGS FOR ADEL, HYDRO AIRE AND ADEXS DUMPS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro I would have bought those over the other ones :uh:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 10:32 PM~11390142
> *SHALL WE GO PUBLIC ABOUT THE KEY?
> *


The key to what? Can the rest of us get in on it. The only thing that comes to mind is some secret, members only aircraft hydraulic clubhouse. :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 19 2008, 10:22 PM~11390579
> *The key to what? Can the rest of us get in on it. The only thing that comes to mind is some secret, members only aircraft hydraulic clubhouse.  :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@Aug 19 2008, 10:19 PM~11390556
> *Damn bro I would have bought those over the other ones  :uh:
> *


Low stock!; I really don't like to sell them any more.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 19 2008, 09:53 PM~11390368
> *Ey, those are mine :0  :0
> *


:uh:

But, I have some F/F #8 steel checks for you.....


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 41bowtie

2 types of the coco tanks i need 2 other diffrent ones and im done


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 12:07 AM~11390474
> *THERE IS A DIFFERENCE..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 20 2008, 01:44 AM~11391009
> *2 types of the coco tanks i need 2 other diffrent ones and im done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I have one of thoes tanks that are a little diffrent, and if it is the same as mine. The metal must be stainless of something like that. When I braze welded on it , the weld wouldht flow together like the first one I did. Yours might be the same, mybe thats why the paint is so clean and the others have some rusting on them.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Whats up Edmund?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Aug 19 2008, 11:57 PM~11390400-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 12:11 AM~11390502
> *yeah guess some people are sensitive I could care less if I sell someone something they should be proud that they got it from me IM THE KING OF AIRCRAFT LMAO  :biggrin:
> 
> I am the King (sorry this is a SOCAL thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE KING OF WHAT.... ?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 20 2008, 09:02 AM~11391481
> *I have one of thoes tanks that are a little diffrent, and if it is the same as mine.  The metal must be stainless of something like that.  When I braze welded on it , the weld wouldht flow together like the first one I did. Yours might be the same, mybe thats why the paint is so clean and the others have some rusting on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: yup just did the magnet test and your right, theres a guy in winsdor that supposedly has about 30 of them and im just waiting for a phone call.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 19 2008, 09:32 AM~11381262
> *the P-1 and P-1A pesco gear pumps, have a splined output drive.
> 
> Do any of you guys have a "spud" that fits that splined drive?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 01:09 AM~11390487
> *ANY ONE GOT SOME HANDLES FOR MY #4 STEEL ZIG ZAG'S?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much can it be if you get some done sandcasted by the guys who make sancasted plaques?


----------



## HustlerSpank

Sorry about ur topic homie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, Firefly


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 20 2008, 06:46 PM~11392472
> *Sorry about ur topic homie
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, Firefly
> *


Ah well, as long as it don't get out of hand it's cool  

Thanks for the tracking number homie, can't wait hno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 20 2008, 08:49 AM~11392511
> *Ah well, as long as it don't get out of hand it's cool
> 
> Thanks for the tracking number homie, can't wait hno:
> *


Yepp! Sorry homie but, Lets forget about the Past and move on to the Feature with MORE pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 06:53 PM~11392559
> *Yepp! Sorry homie but, Lets forget about the Past and move on to the Feature with MORE pictures. :biggrin:
> *



 

That's wassup!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 09:53 AM~11392559
> *Yepp! Sorry homie but, Lets forget about the Past and move on to the Feature with MORE pictures. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HustlerSpank

oh noooo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, Mr Impala


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 20 2008, 08:21 AM~11391918
> *NICE !!
> THE KING OF WHAT....  ?
> *



its a tv company out here his commercial says I AM THE KING inside joke man dont trip


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 12:53 PM~11392559
> *Yepp! Sorry homie but, Lets forget about the Past and move on to the Feature with MORE pictures. :biggrin:
> *





X2


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 19 2008, 06:55 AM~11380350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done, and hopefully on the install you will see no wires what so ever
> *


 Damn Im in fucken love.... with your set up holmes dont get excited :biggrin: j/k


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Put it on the other topic but hell I love my set up so Im gonna post it here too. Nothing big just simple to the point and most of all old muhfuggen school  .


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 20 2008, 06:54 PM~11395716
> *Put it on the other topic but hell I love my set up so Im gonna post it here too. Nothing big just simple to the point and most of all old muhfuggen school  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE AND CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11395716
> *Put it on the other topic but hell I love my set up so Im gonna post it here too. Nothing big just simple to the point and most of all old muhfuggen school  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

x2


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:57 PM~11390400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks really clean. What brand is it?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 20 2008, 06:02 PM~11397250
> *That looks really clean. What brand is it?
> *


I can't remember. I think Mcdonald douglas Co.


----------



## MR.LAC

*PARKER (STAINLESS STEEL) CHECK VAVLES M/M #8*


----------



## MR.LAC

3 REASEARCH GREEN DUMPS AND 1 HYDRO AIRE #16 (MONSTERGREEN)


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 09:27 PM~11398665
> *PARKER (STAINLESS STEEL) CHECK VAVLES M/M #8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any of these for sale or is it part of your collection?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 20 2008, 05:27 PM~11395518
> *Damn Im in fucken love.... with your set up holmes dont get excited  :biggrin:  j/k
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11399511
> *Any of these for sale or is it part of your collection?
> *


How many do you need? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

#8 Gar check vavles


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

Let's PLAY count the_ MONSTER GREEN'S!!!!_  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## THUGGNASTY

:0 :0


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:20 PM~11404286
> *How many do you need? :biggrin:
> *


I just need two for my collection, like yours NOS and in the wrapper.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 21 2008, 09:27 PM~11408751
> *I just need two for my collection, like yours NOS and in the wrapper.
> *


 I HAVE ALOT OF THEM! "NOS" & ALL WRAPED UP .....


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whoa


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 01:49 AM~11390336
> *280 GASKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


777



these are the 280 gaskets, like the ones i sent you.












280 gaskets are aluminum, 777's are paper. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 01:56 AM~11390397
> *amazing how people fight over who did what first got what from where etc. i know ive had alot of stuff that i have sold to other people but it seems like it ALWAYS comes from someone else on here lol. At least my eemcos were all mine and not from anyone in the lowrding community!
> *


i got my first Pesco's from Andy in 2000...the other 100 Pesco's came from an aircraft repair facility in "the middle of the country".

slowdowns........been buying them from Mike since 2001, except for a few lucky scores every now and then, (after all I did have over 300 zigzags at one time).  


i got NOS Stratopowers from an aircraft collector (he collects PLANES).

there is so much of this shit out there, WE WILL NEVER RUN OUT. and if for some reason parts do run out then Im glad I spent some time at an aircraft restoration business learning the ins and outs of pump overhauling and bought the correct tools.



i had my first aircraft setup before i joined layitlow, does that make me cool. :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 02:03 AM~11390447
> *sorry not understanding you lol you must be tired. my zig zags came from big tony and Spank, my tank came from spank, my dumps and checks came from andy my pumps came from ebay i mean who cares where the shit comes from lets just get along and put this shit in cars!
> *


you have had a lot of parts over the past few years.


----------



## 1229

by request i will post some of my pics.............



My first aircraft parts...(this is the "collection" i had back in 2001, lol)


----------



## 1229

and then I started buying more and more parts...



Slowdowns...



















THE REAL ZIGZAG. NO CUT BS, NO RECASTED BS, REAL AP ZIGZAG WITH THICK HEX.












NOS Checks...(i had 60 of these, but sold them all  , except 4  )












Tanks...





















Pesco electrical boxes...(mostly NOS, I got NOS lids too, just no pics of them)












Filters...(all NOS)












Accumulators...(I dont like them)












Dump plugs...





















Chrome Adex...(still coated in oil)












Pesco 280 & 203 Pump Gaskets...(.001" .015" .003") does anyone know how to gage which one they need? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......  












Pesco 777 Gaskets...(paper)












NOS Pesco 280 Motor Mounts...(for the LN motor)












Pesco 280 pumps (rebuilt)


----------



## 1229

gotta love having a good bead blasting cabinet...(when messing with 50, 60 and 70 year old parts)


----------



## Firefly

Real good shit Jason! Thanks for posting up!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2008, 08:50 AM~11409896
> *i had my first aircraft setup before i joined layitlow, does that make me cool.  :roflmao:
> *


Not until they are operational in your 76. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

i got more pics and a lot more parts, but after awhile stopping to take pics just gets to be very BORING. im not trying to advertise or sell parts anyway. once the initial thrill wears off its not as fun to take pics of EVERYTHING anymore.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 10:00 AM~11410201
> *Not until they are operational in your 76. :biggrin:
> *


dang.  


i'll never be cool then, im not putting aircraft in my 76.   :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2008, 10:04 AM~11410219
> *dang.
> i'll never be cool then, im not putting aircraft in my 76.      :cheesy:
> *




Don't tell me air ride!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 10:05 AM~11410224
> *
> 
> Don't tell me air ride!
> *


 :rant: :rant: :no: :loco: :nicoderm: 

no sir, not air ride but not aircraft.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 22 2008, 09:59 AM~11410193
> *Real good shit Jason! Thanks for posting up!
> *


just trying to add to your topic.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 20 2008, 08:08 AM~11391853
> *Whats up Edmund?
> *


Dam, sorry I missed your shout out. What happing , see you been doing buying and trading on here. Ive been sitting back reading the stones thrown back and forth and all aircraft theads. LOL

Hows pops ride comming along, did you get the settup in? Hollor back whrn you got time.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2008, 05:56 AM~11410179
> *and then I started buying more and more parts...
> Slowdowns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE REAL ZIGZAG. NO CUT BS, NO RECASTED BS, REAL AP ZIGZAG WITH THICK HEX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Checks...(i had 60 of these, but sold them all   , except 4   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco electrical boxes...(mostly NOS, I got NOS lids too, just no pics of them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filters...(all NOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accumulators...(I dont like them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dump plugs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome Adex...(still coated in oil)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco 280 & 203 Pump Gaskets...(.001" .015" .003") does anyone know how to gage which one they need? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco 777 Gaskets...(paper)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Pesco 280 Motor Mounts...(for the LN motor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco 280 pumps (rebuilt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMM YOU GOT A SHIT LOAD OF STUFF TATTOO


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

DAMN TAT!!! those fresh done 280s look killer. I sooooooo wish I had more stuff. Whos next post what you got.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2008, 04:40 AM~11409879
> *
> 777
> these are the 280 gaskets, like the ones i sent you.
> 280 gaskets are aluminum, 777's are paper.  :biggrin:
> *


I you could see jason mind wasn't there in that time in the morning...lol


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2008, 05:56 AM~11410179
> *Pesco 280 & 203 Pump Gaskets...(.001" .015" .003") does anyone know how to gage which one they need? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> *


Yes...but, I don't have the tool here at home....


----------



## HustlerSpank

Thanks for the pics tattoo im glad ur back in here....


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 22 2008, 11:57 AM~11410816
> *I you could see jason mind wasn't there in that time in the morning...lol
> *


lol, i can tell homie. :biggrin: 

:roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 22 2008, 09:48 AM~11411126
> *Thanks for the pics tattoo im glad ur back in here....
> *


X2 Was hopin we wouldn't loose out on that knowage because of him.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2008, 08:06 AM~11410233
> *:rant:  :rant:  :no:  :loco:  :nicoderm:
> 
> no sir, not air ride but not aircraft.
> *


Ooooh... i know, i know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## 41bowtie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, REYXTC, THUGGNASTY


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 22 2008, 06:23 PM~11415064
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 41bowtie, REYXTC, THUGGNASTY
> 
> *


come on man, still waiting on some help with them end caps homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

also does anyone have any pics of some custom tank plugs??? looking for ideas.


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Jason.... i need you to send me that "hole stretcher"! :0


----------



## Firefly

My pumps and other stuff are at customs hno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2008, 12:25 PM~11412842
> *lol, i can tell homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I just read what I typed on this thread. Man! I need a vacation.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2008, 09:46 PM~11416255
> *Hey Jason.... i need you to send me that "hole stretcher"!  :0
> *


:ugh: 

What are you up to???? :scrutinize:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 23 2008, 07:09 AM~11418135
> *My pumps and other stuff are at customs hno:
> *


  hno: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2008, 11:46 PM~11416255
> *Hey Jason.... i need you to send me that "hole stretcher"!  :0
> *


oki doki :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11422385
> *oki doki  :biggrin:
> *


wass up :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 24 2008, 06:19 AM~11421995
> *  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> *


I just filled out the customs form, it's good that you marked it as a gift :biggrin: Prolly won't have to pay too much import-taxes that way :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11434786
> *wass up  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

THIS A MYSTERY TO ME. I HAVE THIS CADDY WITH A 2 PUMP SET UP. BUT THE SET HAS A DUMP FOR THE FRONT I NEVER SEEN BEFORE AND I CAN'T IDENTIFY THIS STYLE OF THIS DUMP. DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS DUMP? WHAT MODEL IS AND ANY OTHER INFO. ABOUT IT? AND IS IT WORTH KEEPING? THE SYSTEM WORKS GREAT BUT THIS DUMP IS TRIPPIN ME OUT.


----------



## MR.LAC

The answer is in your topic...


----------



## MR.LAC

WESTON VAVLES


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 31 2008, 01:13 PM~11484013
> *WESTON VAVLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SELLIN EM BRO?


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11395716
> *Put it on the other topic but hell I love my set up so Im gonna post it here too. Nothing big just simple to the point and most of all old muhfuggen school  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CLEAN AND SIMPLE


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 31 2008, 10:04 PM~11486928
> *SELLIN EM BRO?
> *


  x2 i have two but one has a bad candle... wouldnt mind having a match


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57+Aug 31 2008, 09:04 PM~11486928-->
> 
> 
> 
> SELLIN EM BRO?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 31 2008, 09:24 PM~11487090
> * x2 i have two but one has a bad candle... wouldnt mind having a match
> *


Sorry fellas those got sold already.


----------



## Rollinaround

setup is in car and working... me and my brother did it this weekend. with some phone help from Mike Ishiki. :biggrin: .....that lead to the change of mind....and change of unit.

pics/credits will follow.


----------



## sydneystyle57

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 31 2008, 10:16 PM~11487034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what i would like to know is where are the wires for the dumps......


----------



## sydneystyle57

from Australia....


----------



## Rollinaround

nice homie..


----------



## Rollinaround

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ebd6hl&s=4
*MY RIVI BEING LIFTED BY ONE ROOSTER-2 SWITCHES-FRONT & BACK*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by sydneystyle57_@Sep 1 2008, 09:34 PM~11492608
> *what i would like to know is where are the wires for the dumps......
> *


the power wires for the dumps feed into the bottom of the candle sticks and the wire runs through hardlines.


----------



## Rollinaround

GONNA TRY ONE TODAY


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 2 2008, 05:46 AM~11495971
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ebd6hl&s=4
> MY RIVI BEING LIFTED BY ONE ROOSTER-2 SWITCHES-FRONT & BACK</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>No sounds? I always like hearing the pumps in action.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 3 2008, 03:49 PM~11509072
> *No sounds? I always like hearing the pumps in action.
> *


x2


----------



## Firefly

Picked up a package from the post office today. My Pesco 280's, tank and filters I got from Spank.

Here's a pic with all my shit together










I don't know about the Waterman dumps yet, since they're not aircraft dumps. But I really like the looks of them, so I might just use them :0


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 4 2008, 12:18 PM~11514703
> *Picked up a package from the post office today. My Pesco 280's, tank and filters I got from Spank.
> 
> Here's a pic with all my shit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Waterman dumps yet, since they're not aircraft dumps. But I really like the looks of them, so I might just use them :0
> *


wheres that masturbating smiley ?  cool homie cant wait to see it in the LTD


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by kraz13+Sep 3 2008, 03:49 PM~11509072-->
> 
> 
> 
> No sounds? I always like hearing the pumps in action.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my camera sucks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Sep 4 2008, 05:18 AM~11514703
> *Picked up a package from the post office today. My Pesco 280's, tank and filters I got from Spank.
> 
> Here's a pic with all my shit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Waterman dumps yet, since they're not aircraft dumps. But I really like the looks of them, so I might just use them :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

...kinda like watching porn with no sound...IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN..LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

i need 4 tanks!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 02:46 PM~11519240
> *i need 4 tanks!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 4 2008, 06:51 AM~11515372
> *...kinda like watching porn with no sound...IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN..LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

TTT


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 4 2008, 04:18 AM~11514703
> *Picked up a package from the post office today. My Pesco 280's, tank and filters I got from Spank.
> 
> Here's a pic with all my shit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Waterman dumps yet, since they're not aircraft dumps. But I really like the looks of them, so I might just use them :0
> *


Do you have any extra NOS #8 Kohler's?


----------



## Rollinaround

I GOT PARKER #8s
$40 ea.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 7 2008, 06:29 AM~11537842
> *Do you have any extra NOS #8 Kohler's?
> *


Nope, sorry homie.


----------



## Rollinaround

:420: TATTOO MIGHT HAVE THE KOHLERS


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

I have NOS parkers stainless check valves, From F/F to M/M too!


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 19 2008, 05:46 PM~11384910
> *As long as we're asking questions up in here,can these pumps handle 36 or 48 volts,or do you pretty much stay @ 24 v.
> *


im curious as to the answer to this as well. (i just read the whole thread and saw no answer)
id assume it is yes meerly for the thought that the liftgate type pumps are 12V but are always run at more... right?


----------



## JasonJ

12v tail gate motors are cheap to replace... might get a little expensive if you start burning up some of these motors.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 7 2008, 05:29 AM~11537842
> *Do you have any extra NOS #8 Kohler's?
> *



''wrong quote''


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 4 2008, 12:18 PM~11514703
> *Picked up a package from the post office today. My Pesco 280's, tank and filters I got from Spank.
> 
> Here's a pic with all my shit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Waterman dumps yet, since they're not aircraft dumps. But I really like the looks of them, so I might just use them :0
> *



great stuff you got there homie


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Sep 8 2008, 01:35 PM~11546009
> *great stuff you got there homie
> *


Thanks Roger, come check it out some time


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2008, 08:35 PM~11543294
> *12v tail gate motors are cheap to replace... might get a little expensive if you start burning up some of these motors.
> *


note that Im running only 2 batteries to my one pump.  ... for a reason


----------



## socapots

kinda figured as much. be a long time before i do an aircraft setup but nice to know what ima need one day


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Mr Impala

how about a eemco side winder? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2008, 08:24 AM~11555313
> *how about a eemco side winder?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES!


----------



## Rollinaround

Brent, looks good. and the offset will add for some better install


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

So what is the deal with aircraft setups and acumulators? Would there be any gain in having some installed? Where exactly is the most ideal location on an aircraft setup for the acums? I am trying to improve my ride quality and saftey for my kids, Driving on the freeway is really interesting  and I dont want them in my ride untill I get it worked out. Right now it kinda rides like a caddy with blown out shocks.

Any one have ready to install aircraft quality acumulators for sale?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2008, 08:36 AM~11557585
> *So what is the deal with aircraft setups and accumulators? Would there be any gain in having some installed? Where exactly is the most ideal location on an aircraft setup for the acums? I am trying to improve my ride quality and saftey for my kids, Driving on the freeway is really interesting   and I dont want them in my ride untill I get it worked out. Right now it kinda rides like a caddy with blown out shocks.
> 
> Any one have ready to install aircraft quality accumulators for sale?
> *


Aircraft accumulators are training wheels for lowriders IMO, Running accumulators on your set up will wear out your O ring seal on the cylinders a lot faster..  

I will only use them for show purposes only.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 9 2008, 09:43 AM~11557647
> *Aircraft accumulators are training wheels for lowriders *


I am going to run modern parker accum on the 50,not because I am "less of a Lowrider" but because my Jefito drives the car and he he has a really bad back,broken tail bone,broken both hips and damaged discs.I will hide them though........


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 9 2008, 12:05 PM~11557817
> *I am going to run modern parker accum on the 50,not because I am "less of a Lowrider" but because my Jefito drives the car and he he has a really bad back,broken tail bone,broken both hips and damaged discs.I will hide them though........
> *





Whats up bro?

Did you star on the install yet?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 9 2008, 10:05 AM~11557817
> *I am going to run modern parker accum on the 50,not because I am "less of a Lowrider" but because my Jefito drives the car and he he has a really bad back,broken tail bone,broken both hips and damaged discs.I will hide them though........
> *



It sucks that at 31 I can relate with your Jefito but I can understand and this is another part of why I want "training wheels". I was in a real bad accident and now have tons of damage on my lower left side largest damage being an artificial hip. Having to brace for a large bump and tenssing up is not a huge plus on my list. I would have gone air ride but it just would not have fit with my old school theme. If having acumulators makes me less of a lowrider to some one then thats tuff I aint lowriding for them any way. 

Where are you going to hide them at I need some opinions, Im leaning torward modern parkers too for reliability reasons.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 9 2008, 12:05 PM~11557817
> *I am going to run modern parker accum on the 50,not because I am "less of a Lowrider" but because my Jefito drives the car and he he has a really bad back,broken tail bone,broken both hips and damaged discs.I will hide them though........
> *



i can relate to that bro my old man has a rare form of arthrtis(SPELL CHECK) and his whole spinal cord is fused together and there are days where he cant do shit and he wants to drive my chevy when its done so im also going with hidden accs.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 9 2008, 10:23 AM~11557938
> *Whats up bro?
> 
> Did you star on the install yet?
> *


not till the winter,just enjoying the car now.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2008, 10:48 AM~11558121
> *It sucks that at 31 I can relate with your Jefito but I can understand and this is another part of why I want "training wheels".  I was in a real bad accident and now have tons of damage on my lower left side largest damage being an artificial hip. Having to brace for a large bump and tenssing up is not a huge plus on my list. I would have gone air ride but it just would not have fit with my old school theme. If having acumulators makes me less of a lowrider to some one then thats tuff I aint lowriding for them any way.
> 
> Where are you going to hide them at I need some opinions, Im leaning torward modern parkers too for reliability reasons.
> *


at 33 I have a fucked up hip also because a car accident,doesnt bother me too much now but it time it will.Im going to hide them in the frame somewhere,havent got that far yet.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2008, 10:36 AM~11557585
> *So what is the deal with aircraft setups and acumulators? Would there be any gain in having some installed? Where exactly is the most ideal location on an aircraft setup for the acums? I am trying to improve my ride quality and saftey for my kids, Driving on the freeway is really interesting   and I dont want them in my ride untill I get it worked out. Right now it kinda rides like a caddy with blown out shocks.
> 
> Any one have ready to install aircraft quality acumulators for sale?
> *



FOR BOMBS..NOT REALLY IMPALAS IMO


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 9 2008, 12:49 PM~11559100
> *FOR BOMBS..NOT REALLY IMPALAS IMO
> *


Please explain?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 9 2008, 09:05 AM~11557817
> *I am going to run modern parker accum on the 50,not because I am "less of a Lowrider" but because my Jefito drives the car and he he has a really bad back,broken tail bone,broken both hips and damaged discs.I will hide them though........
> *


Orale! But, Just because your running accumulators doesn't make you a "less of a lowrider" It is a hydraulic component too.

My point Is when using acumulators on set up.. they tend to wear OUT the O ring seals on the cylinders a lot faster  & It's cool for some that want a smother ride but, Also keep in mind to get ready to pull out those cylinders every so often to serviced them, when the O rings are worn out.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2008, 09:48 AM~11558121
> *It sucks that at 31 I can relate with your Jefito but I can understand and this is another part of why I want "training wheels".  I was in a real bad accident and now have tons of damage on my lower left side largest damage being an artificial hip. Having to brace for a large bump and tenssing up is not a huge plus on my list. I would have gone air ride but it just would not have fit with my old school theme. If having acumulators makes me less of a lowrider to some one then thats tuff I aint lowriding for them any way.
> 
> Where are you going to hide them at I need some opinions, Im leaning torward modern parkers too for reliability reasons.
> *


Old school lowriders didn't used them but, it's your car homie do what you wish to do and ride! That's all that matters.


----------



## 41bowtie

here is my idea of how i wanna set up in the trunk if you have any other ideas or suggestions let me know, i still got a long way to go.i might swap the A4 for an A6 dont know yet


----------



## MR.LAC

I get really uffin: :420: and then thats were ideas start to pop in my head..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

the smaller tank a4 i think it is will look better IMO


----------



## MR.LAC

I think so too!


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 9 2008, 06:54 PM~11562133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my idea of how i wanna set up in the trunk if you have any other ideas or suggestions let me know, i still got a long way to go.i might swap the A4 for an A6 dont know yet
> *


wut kind of pumps are these i like thes alot these are the style i want to run in my bomb


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 9 2008, 06:54 PM~11562133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my idea of how i wanna set up in the trunk if you have any other ideas or suggestions let me know, i still got a long way to go.i might swap the A4 for an A6 dont know yet
> *


Looking Good homie


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 9 2008, 05:28 PM~11561325
> *Old school lowriders didn't used them but, it's your car homie do what you wish to do and ride! That's all that matters.
> *


do you know of any cars that have them? i got some that i was going to put in my wifes car but now im not sure if i should... i want her car to still be reliable.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 9 2008, 09:18 PM~11564376
> *do you know of any cars that have them? i got some that i was going to put in my wifes car but now im not sure if i should... i want her car to still be reliable.
> *


Yes. Don't get me wrong.  

Accumulators do what they are so pose to do but, the only downfall is it wears out the O rings in the cylinders allot faster then usual.... Im sure Andy (ADEX) will agree me.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 9 2008, 04:50 PM~11561005
> *Orale! But, Just because your running accumulators doesn't make you a "less of a lowrider" It is a hydraulic component too.
> 
> My point Is when using acumulators on set up.. they tend to wear OUT the O ring seals on the cylinders a lot faster  & It's cool for some that want a smother ride  but, Also keep in mind to get ready to pull out those cylinders every so often to serviced them, when the O rings are worn out.
> *


I know that they wear faster,I have been installing hydraulics damn near 20 years.When I worked for Orlies(8 years)I replaced orings damn near everyday on customers cars so once or twice a year(if that) is no problem.Thanks for looking out though.........my jefitos comfort means way more to me then how many times I have to change orings.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 10 2008, 07:08 AM~11566048
> *I know that they wear faster,I have been installing hydraulics damn near 20 years.When I worked for Orlies(8 years)I replaced orings damn near everyday on customers cars so once or twice a year(if that) is no problem.Thanks for looking out though.........my jefitos comfort means way more to me then how many times I have to change orings.
> *


I hear you homie on your JEFE deal. You know what's up but, others don't...just putting them up on game.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 10 2008, 11:08 AM~11566048
> *I know that they wear faster,I have been installing hydraulics damn near 20 years.When I worked for Orlies(8 years)I replaced orings damn near everyday on customers cars so once or twice a year(if that) is no problem.Thanks for looking out though.........my jefitos comfort means way more to me then how many times I have to change orings.
> *


the good news is, the o-rings available to us now are much better than those from 10-20 years ago.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## Mr Impala

my setup


----------



## MR.LAC

Change of plans on the tanks again brent.. :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2008, 09:42 PM~11581872
> *my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## arnout..

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 4 2008, 12:18 PM~11514703
> *Picked up a package from the post office today. My Pesco 280's, tank and filters I got from Spank.
> 
> Here's a pic with all my shit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Waterman dumps yet, since they're not aircraft dumps. But I really like the looks of them, so I might just use them :0
> *



now thats nice tom!!
way to go homie..
might be europe's first aircraft setup????


----------



## Firefly

Thanks Arnout, I think it might be. But not the first one to own aircraft pumps, I know you got them 777's


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 10:30 PM~11590491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean...


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 9 2008, 06:54 PM~11562133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my idea of how i wanna set up in the trunk if you have any other ideas or suggestions let me know, i still got a long way to go.i might swap the A4 for an A6 dont know yet
> *


well i thinkyou should definately scrap those end caps, go ahead and send them off to me!! :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 6Deuced

mine


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 08:30 PM~11590491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah! :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 13 2008, 10:14 AM~11592827
> *Yeah! :cheesy:
> *


Mike Ishiki has that touch, he hooked you up. Came out nice.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 13 2008, 12:10 PM~11593689
> *Mike Ishiki has that touch, he hooked you up.  Came out nice.
> *


Yepp goerge....

Me and Mike are long time homies.


----------



## Mr Impala

350.00 each if anyone needs some


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 13 2008, 11:26 AM~11592640
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats nice man...

but how do you get the fluid in there??


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 9 2008, 07:49 PM~11562707
> *I get really uffin:  :420: and then thats were ideas start to pop in my head..... :biggrin:
> *



Mail To The 518 uffin: :wave: :dunno:


----------



## Firefly

Some Hydro-Aire #8's for sale on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRO-AIRE-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 13 2008, 08:55 PM~11595557
> *thats nice man...
> 
> but how do you get the fluid in there??
> *



THE MAN DON'T HAVE TO GIVE ALL HIS SECERETS OUT LOL


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 08:30 PM~11590491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












I will be dropping these off for your set up.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 13 2008, 08:45 PM~11595506-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350.00 each if anyone needs some
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Sep 14 2008, 07:59 AM~11597914
> *Some Hydro-Aire #8's for sale on eBay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRO-AIRE-...sspagenameZWDVW
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i have some dumps for sale in vehicle parts if anyone is interested.


----------



## MR.LAC

VICIOUS OG SET UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 17 2008, 09:18 PM~11632230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS OG SET UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........:nicoderm: *


----------



## Rollinaround

I got a cap for the tank on donation :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

seems like noone likes my tank plug!


----------



## Rollinaround

I'd just give you one of my style one if you want it. Up to you.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2008, 07:52 AM~11633597
> *seems like noone likes my tank plug!
> *


I LIKE IT


----------



## Rollinaround

I HAPPY SOMEONE IS RUNNING THEM GEAR HEADS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

..BRENT, SEE MY THREAD.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2008, 05:52 AM~11633597
> *seems like noone likes my tank plug!
> *


Billet Vs OG :dunno: 

I like billet parts............


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 09:30 PM~11590491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 13 2008, 07:55 PM~11595557
> *thats nice man...
> 
> but how do you get the fluid in there??
> *


LOL, its not done, still looking for that special tank plug


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Guest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431711


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 21 2008, 06:36 PM~11660394
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431711
> *


New member? What happened homie?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 22 2008, 06:31 AM~11663399
> *New member?  What happened homie?
> *



What up NONO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431919


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala

think im doing something else with my setup this is going to be for sale it will be 100% ready to bolt in and go all u need to do is hook up your power wires and 4 pressure hoses and your done. Please dont insult me with low offers these are NOS pumps, checks, new dumps etc etc. I have ALOT of money into this setup so PM me with offers. The tank and pump plate are now cream color too.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2008, 08:38 AM~11719607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think im doing something else with my setup this is going to be for sale it will be 100% ready to  bolt in and go all u need to do is hook up your power wires and 4 pressure hoses and your done. Please dont insult me with low offers these are NOS pumps, checks, new dumps etc etc. I have ALOT of money into this setup so PM me with offers. The tank and pump plate are now cream color too.
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2008, 10:38 AM~11719607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think im doing something else with my setup this is going to be for sale it will be 100% ready to  bolt in and go all u need to do is hook up your power wires and 4 pressure hoses and your done. Please dont insult me with low offers these are NOS pumps, checks, new dumps etc etc. I have ALOT of money into this setup so PM me with offers. The tank and pump plate are now cream color too.
> *


GO PLAY IN TRAFFIC.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2008, 10:38 AM~11719607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think im doing something else with my setup this is going to be for sale it will be 100% ready to  bolt in and go all u need to do is hook up your power wires and 4 pressure hoses and your done. Please dont insult me with low offers these are NOS pumps, checks, new dumps etc etc. I have ALOT of money into this setup so PM me with offers. The tank and pump plate are now cream color too.
> *


why Brent? was commin cool?? no?


----------



## Mr Impala

times are tough i got 10k invested in this setup so far shits worth more than alot of peoples whole lowrider, too rich for my blood need to sell and down size a little and let a big baller put this in a 58 rag or some high dollar car


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2008, 06:13 PM~11731734
> *times are tough i got 10k invested in this setup so far shits worth more than alot of peoples whole lowrider, too rich for my blood need to sell and down size a little and let a big baller put this in a 58 rag or some high dollar car
> *


 :werd:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2008, 08:13 PM~11731734
> *times are tough i got 10k invested in this setup so far shits worth more than alot of peoples whole lowrider, too rich for my blood need to sell and down size a little and let a big baller put this in a 58 rag or some high dollar car
> *



TO RICH FOR ME ALSO....


----------



## Firefly

I'm looking to buy repair manuals for the 280 and the 777. They don't have to be originals, let me know.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 1 2008, 06:31 AM~11747808
> *I'm looking to buy repair manuals for the 280 and the 777. They don't have to be originals, let me know.
> *



$20 each, unless you have material for squaredump.com or pesco.us


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Oct 1 2008, 08:51 PM~11750257
> *$20 each, unless you have material for squaredump.com or pesco.us
> *


Cool, I'll send you an email


----------



## Hydros

All three manuals for $55.00 These are copies, not originals. 

Pesco 777 overhaul manual,
Pesco 280 overhaul maunal,
Hydro-aire or Monster Green overhaul manual.



Priority mail shipping to the lower 48 states, add 3.95

my paypal user ID is:

[email protected]

(not [email protected])

I can not accept direct credit card payments, you must have cash in your account, or send me an eCheck.


----------



## Firefly

Thanks for your fast reply Tony!


----------



## MR.LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

setup is now sold!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2008, 01:14 PM~11751638
> *setup is now sold!
> *


 :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2008, 05:14 PM~11751638
> *setup is now sold!
> *



:0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2008, 04:14 PM~11751638
> *setup is now sold!
> *


*DOUBLE -- :0 :0 *

:tears: *-----WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2008, 02:14 PM~11751638
> *setup is now sold!
> *


wtf???????????


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2008, 03:14 PM~11751638
> *setup is now sold!
> *


Cant wait to see how it looks in the trunk homie... thx.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Oct 1 2008, 01:14 PM~11751638-->
> 
> 
> 
> setup is now sold!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Oct 1 2008, 05:36 PM~11754125
> *Cant wait to see how it looks in the trunk homie... thx.
> *



What Tha ???


----------



## Rollinaround

:roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2008, 05:36 PM~11754125
> *Cant wait to see how it looks in the trunk homie... thx.
> *


there is 8 NOS parts on that set up, that came from me... :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 1 2008, 09:01 PM~11756464
> *there is 8 NOS parts on that set up, that came from me... :0
> *



liar :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 1 2008, 09:47 PM~11756777
> *liar :0
> *


Check with Brent instigator.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 1 2008, 10:19 PM~11756937
> *Check with Brent instigator.... :0  :cheesy:
> *



I talk to him tonight. Just messing with you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 1 2008, 10:01 PM~11756464
> *there is 8 NOS parts on that set up, that came from me... :0
> *



yup sure was 4 check valves and 4 cannon plugs YOUR THE MAN once again THANKS


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2008, 06:00 AM~11757991
> *yup sure was 4 check valves and 4 cannon plugs YOUR THE MAN once again THANKS
> *


You were the MAN with the nice OG set up.


----------



## MR.LAC

Im sure is good hands now.. cough... cough... jason :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 2 2008, 12:58 AM~11757418
> *I talk to him tonight. Just messing with you :biggrin:
> *


Like always cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 2 2008, 08:00 AM~11758351
> *You were the MAN with the nice OG set up.
> *


yeah well times are tough what could I do? it was either sell the setup and finish the car or hang onto it and not finish the car so i did what needed to be done


----------



## Rollinaround

TIMES ARE GETTING REAL BAD...


----------



## Rollinaround

BRENT,,,TRY A ONE PUMP GORILLA FISTER!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 2 2008, 10:14 AM~11759377
> *BRENT,,,TRY A ONE PUMP GORILLA FISTER!
> *


2 fenner pumps will work for me


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2008, 08:43 AM~11759118
> *yeah well times are tough what could I do? it was either sell the setup and finish the car or hang onto it and not finish the car so i did what needed to be done
> *


True


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2008, 11:44 AM~11759626
> *2 fenner pumps will work for me
> *


 :yes: thats what I would do if I was just gonna sell the car...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 2 2008, 09:05 PM~11765160
> *:yes: thats what I would do if I was just gonna sell the car...
> *


yeah someone else can put aircraft in it if they want


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Wow.... homeboy is getting one hell of a setup. 

I soooo understand why you sold it though Mr Impala, sometimes I look in my trunk and just think "FUCK i coulda bought another ride" or "theres the money for my paint" .I mean damn I aint no baller just a muhgugga who spends his savings on hid ride instead of putting it in a bank. If I had it to look at out outside of the Impala I think I would have done it too. I hate buyers remores! Usually I feel alot better though when I tap the switch ...... 

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 3 2008, 08:01 AM~11768037
> *Wow.... homeboy is getting one hell of a setup.
> 
> I soooo understand why you sold it though Mr Impala, sometimes I look in my trunk and just think "FUCK i coulda bought another ride" or "theres the money for my paint" .I mean damn I aint no baller just a muhgugga who spends his savings on hid ride instead of putting it in a bank. If I had it to look at out outside of the Impala I think I would have done it too. I hate buyers remores! Usually I feel alot better though when I tap the switch ......
> 
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!
> *



yeah hes gonna chrome it all up and im guessing it will be pretty sick painted chromed polished etc. its in good hands now and i got an extra 10,000 to finish the car :|


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 17 2008, 10:18 PM~11632230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS OG SET UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 3 2008, 09:01 AM~11768037
> *Wow.... homeboy is getting one hell of a setup.
> 
> I soooo understand why you sold it though Mr Impala, sometimes I look in my trunk and just think "FUCK i coulda bought another ride" or "theres the money for my paint" .I mean damn I aint no baller just a muhgugga who spends his savings on hid ride instead of putting it in a bank. If I had it to look at out outside of the Impala I think I would have done it too. I hate buyers remores! Usually I feel alot better though when I tap the switch ......
> 
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!
> *



Have pride in that setup....it's real nice.


----------



## Mr Impala

everyone keeps asking the setups going into an orange 64 rag but im not gonna put any names out there


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2008, 04:13 PM~11772202
> *everyone keeps asking the setups going into an orange 64 rag but im not gonna put any names out there
> *


thats gonna be one bad car!! first the frame and now this :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2008, 04:13 PM~11772202
> *everyone keeps asking the setups going into an orange 64 rag but im not gonna put any names out there
> *


Maybe the new owner will give Mike Isiki credit well deserved for building it. After all he is the one that came up with the side winder look and laid it out. I'm having him build something for me with all aircraft fittings. I' going to have him work his magic on mine.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 4 2008, 03:11 AM~11775902
> *Maybe the new owner will give Mike Isiki credit well deserved for building it.  After all he is the one that came up with the side winder look and laid it out.  I'm having him build something for me with all aircraft fittings.  I' going to have him work his magic on mine.
> *


yup mike did a good job i told him the look i wanted and he made it happen came up with some real good ideas


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2008, 07:27 AM~11776234
> *yup mike did a good job i told him the look i wanted and he made it happen came up with some real good ideas
> *



I love it when that happens.... you tell homeboy what you want and its like he can see it himself and just poof makes it happen. Only problem is that this kinda talent costs you decent coin  

Mike is a cool cat.... he deserves credit for quality work.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave:


----------



## milkbone

BUMP


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Oct 4 2008, 02:11 AM~11775902-->
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the new owner will give Mike Isiki credit well deserved for building it.  After all he is the one that came up with the side winder look and laid it out.  I'm having him build something for me with all aircraft fittings.  I' going to have him work his magic on mine.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 4 2008, 06:27 AM~11776234
> *yup mike did a good job i told him the look i wanted and he made it happen came up with some real good ideas
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 4 2008, 01:35 PM~11778178
> *I love it when that happens.... you tell homeboy what you want and its like he can see it himself and just poof makes it happen. Only problem is that this kinda talent costs you decent coin
> 
> Mike is a cool cat.... he deserves credit for quality work.
> *


Yeah the homie Mike once again got down! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the set up is still at the shop...... :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11807628
> *Yeah the homie Mike once again got down!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  the set up is still at the shop...... :0
> *



yup. :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2008, 08:53 PM~11807628
> *Yeah the homie Mike once again got down!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  the set up is still at the shop...... :0
> *


Still at the shop :0 I thought it sold, someone did'nt get paid :uh:


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

LMAO, MrImpala gonna get some bad feedback, BAD SELLER BAD SELLER! lolol.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 8 2008, 01:00 AM~11809495
> *Still at the shop  :0   I thought it sold, someone did'nt get paid  :uh:
> *


gonna chrome it up no sense in sending it all the way to TN then back here to get chrome and paint!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 08:02 AM~11820371
> *gonna chrome it up no sense in sending it all the way to TN then back here to get chrome and paint!
> *


 :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:twak: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :werd:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

thats some nice shyt wish i had the money i would do that in my 67


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TTT


----------



## Firefly

TTT with a pic of the Golddigger setup!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

YO SPANKY GET AT ME!!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Candy Blue 64

im the owner of the blue 64 that has the all chromeaircraft set up...well if u seen it @ the vegas show or maybe online...well we r re doing it!!! new size lines and sum color....and a few more THANGS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 8 2008, 12:00 AM~11809495
> *Still at the shop  :0  I thought it sold, someone did'nt get paid  :uh:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

:0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

^ that does look nice! :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 21 2008, 09:12 PM~11936565
> *^ that does look nice! :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

*Any one interested in this #8 hydro aire square bottom?* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

*Or Hydro air #8 round bottom*


----------



## MR.LAC

*Or a MONSTER GREEN!!! #12???*















*JUST LMK!!! :biggrin:  




*


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11959343
> *Any one interested in this #8 hydro aire square bottom? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Condition of the dump, has it been tested, any leaks? Warrantied to work? LMK, this is one of the last valves I am looking for.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 24 2008, 12:22 AM~11959343
> *Any one interested in this #8 hydro aire square bottom? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Oct 24 2008, 12:40 AM~11959724-->
> 
> 
> 
> Condition of the dump, has it been tested, any leaks?  Warrantied to work? LMK, this is one of the last valves I am looking for.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, Yes strong click, No, It works
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Oct 24 2008, 11:41 AM~11963607
> *:0  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 

How ever. Who ever want's the Hydro aire square bottom... give me a stupid offer. Cause I really don't want to to get rid of it but, these is the only one of this type style I have.( i don't have a match)  So is up in the air (grabs) to how ever want's it more.

LMK fellas have a bright day!

~Chapo


----------



## MR.LAC

:0


----------



## Hellraizer

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 24 2008, 02:34 AM~11959384
> *Or a MONSTER GREEN!!! #12???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST LMK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## Hydros

Ahh, I just got over the excitement and started looking real close.

Sorry, I didn't see it was polished.

Still looking for an original Adel, unopened.


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 28 2008, 11:55 PM~12001857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is this man? i always see pics of him


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Ok guys, afriend of mine has some monstergreens. He had them polished and some parts gold plated. He got them Mondo at Hi Low when they were in Cal. Too he had got seal kit for it too. He has just around finnishing up this car and settup. When he put pressure to the dump , it leaked at the leaver. I never had a monster green so I dont know if he left something out or what. 

So I need some some info on this , Thanks Ed


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 28 2008, 08:55 PM~12001857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my old pal Ted wells.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 28 2008, 09:37 PM~12002250
> *Ok guys, afriend of mine has some monstergreens. He had them polished and some parts gold plated. He got them Mondo at Hi Low when they were in Cal.  Too he had got seal kit for it too.  He has just around finnishing up this car and settup. When he put pressure to the dump , it leaked at the leaver. I never had a monster green so I dont know if he left something out or what.
> 
> So I need some some info on this , Thanks Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mpndo @ Hi-low got most of those dumps from me and the homie Mike.  

The dump in that picture is a Research valve and it looks like it's missing a O ring at the leaver area.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 28 2008, 11:09 PM~12002487
> *Mpndo @ Hi-low got most of those dumps from me and the homie Mike.
> 
> The dump in that picture is a Research valve and it looks like it's missing a O ring at the leaver area.
> *



Kool, then I guess thats what all its needs. Is there one on each side or just at the leaver side?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 29 2008, 07:57 AM~12002401
> *That's my old pal Ted wells.
> *


That's a pretty recent pic right? Last time I was there he had that Lesabre there too :cheesy: 

When you visit him next time, tell him Tom from Europe manned up and got a dual colorbar and a Pesco 280 setup :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 24 2008, 02:22 AM~11959343
> *Any one interested in this #8 hydro aire square bottom? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interesting the body on it is different than mine


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 88.SPOKES.

question: can anyone fix the candle on a monster green, i used to run a 36 volt selonoid that could be installed any direction, anyways i wound up buyin' one from prohopper, i think and come to find out it couldn't so i burned out the candle. i had grounded them together. its been sittin' there for a while and i want to fix it. it does hold the pressure it's never leaked, but now its got no current to open up. any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
by the way a homeboy used to distribute for mando (hi lo) down here in the rio grande valley tx back in the day, we got it from them.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 30 2008, 11:11 PM~12022432
> *question: can anyone fix the candle on a monster green, i used to run a 36 volt selonoid that could be installed any direction, anyways i wound up buyin' one from prohopper, i think and come to find out it couldn't so i burned out the candle. i had grounded them together. its been sittin' there for a while and i want to fix it. it does hold the pressure it's never leaked, but now its got no current to open up. any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> by the way a homeboy used to distribute for mando (hi lo) down here in the rio grande valley tx back in the day, we got it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS GONNA BE TOUGH NOWADAYS ON JUST THE CANDLE, I KNOW I DONT HAVE ANY CANDLES TO SELL.  JUST COMPLETE DUMPS


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Hydros

You know some of the top dogs here on LIL produce their own dumps.

Maybe you can find out if it can be rebuilt, or maybe someone might be interested in manufacturing a few of these.

Maybe Andy (Adex) can provide a few leads?


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

I WANT TO KNOW DO AIR CRAFT HYDRAULICS LEAK JUST WANT TO KNOW MY HOMIE IS THINKING OF GOING AIR CRAFT HYDROS AND HE WANTED ME TO ASK YOU GUYS


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 2 2008, 09:12 AM~12037333
> *I WANT TO KNOW DO AIR CRAFT HYDRAULICS LEAK JUST WANT TO KNOW MY HOMIE IS THINKING OF GOING AIR CRAFT HYDROS AND HE WANTED ME TO ASK YOU GUYS
> *


It all depends on the skills of the installer. If it's built right, it won't leak. 

You can have oil come out of the weep-hole, but only if your pumphead is wearing out. That's what the glass jars are for, to see if the pumphead is starting to wear out so it can be overhauled.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 1 2008, 11:12 PM~12037333
> *I WANT TO KNOW DO AIR CRAFT HYDRAULICS LEAK JUST WANT TO KNOW MY HOMIE IS THINKING OF GOING AIR CRAFT HYDROS AND HE WANTED ME TO ASK YOU GUYS
> *


No they don't leak. they were used for aitrplanes. Can't have parts leaking on airplanes


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 2 2008, 11:10 AM~12039017
> *It all depends on the skills of the installer. If it's built right, it won't leak.
> 
> You can have oil come out of the weep-hole, but only if your pumphead is wearing out. That's what the glass jars are for, to see if the pumphead is starting to wear out so it can be overhauled.
> *


ok kool thanks homies


----------



## pauls 1967

how much for a air craft set up


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 2 2008, 10:41 AM~12039138
> *how much for a air craft set up
> *



like everything, it depends,


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 2 2008, 10:41 AM~12039138
> *how much for a air craft set up
> *



i got one for 12k


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 2 2008, 08:41 PM~12039138
> *how much for a air craft set up
> *


Have your homie do some research. There are all kinds of different pumps, dumps, check valves, slowdowns etc. etc.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Nov 2 2008, 12:10 PM~12039017-->
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on the skills of the installer. If it's built right, it won't leak.
> 
> You can have oil come out of the weep-hole, but only if your pumphead is wearing out. That's what the glass jars are for, to see if the pumphead is starting to wear out so it can be overhauled.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I run the glass jar for looks and add the oil in it for looks, got the idea from Ted Wells. I plumbed my setup in 10 mintutes and there is no leaks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2008, 12:22 PM~12039070
> *No they don't leak. they were used for aitrplanes. Can't have parts leaking on airplanes
> *


Not true...we got picks of these prop units leaking on actual flying aircraft.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 2 2008, 12:10 PM~12039569
> *I run the glass jar for looks and add the oil in it for looks, got the idea from Ted Wells. I plumbed my setup in 10 mintutes and there is no leaks.
> Not true...we got picks of these prop units leaking on actual flying aircraft.
> *


The pump leaks back to lubricate the shaft. the glass jars are not aircraft.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 2 2008, 10:10 PM~12039569
> *I run the glass jar for looks and add the oil in it for looks, got the idea from Ted Wells.
> *


Yeah I'm probably gonna run the glass jars too, I love the looks.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2008, 02:12 PM~12039586
> *The pump leaks back to lubricate the shaft. the glass jars are not aircraft.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

One pump does it all for me....
I'll take more pics soon I promise


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 2 2008, 12:23 PM~12039656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One pump does it all for me....
> I'll take more pics soon I promise
> *



My pumps don't leak, but then again I don't have oil in them yet :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2008, 02:44 PM~12039758
> *My pumps don't leak, but then again I don't have oil in them yet :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 10:47 PM~12054097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale  :biggrin:
> *


looks good,i like how you saftey wired the mounting bolts. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 11:47 PM~12054097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale  :biggrin:
> *



I THOUGHT JASONJ BOUGHT THIS.... :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 11:47 PM~12054097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale  :biggrin:
> *



nice wish i had some :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 10:47 PM~12054097
> *for sale  :biggrin:
> *


Again???? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 4 2008, 10:05 AM~12057148
> *looks good,i like how you saftey wired the mounting bolts. :biggrin:
> *


details details details


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2008, 07:56 PM~12063743
> *details details details
> *


 :yes:


----------



## U.S. RIDER

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 17 2008, 12:14 PM~11365116
> *I'm working on my one pump install as we speak-(break time)- I'll contribute some pics to this thread.
> *


Hey Rollinaround, have you ever seen a fitting with a glass tube and two fluid suppressers type fitting, its aircraft. I have one but Im looking for another.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Nov 5 2008, 02:44 PM~12071435
> *Hey Rollinaround, have you ever seen a fitting with a glass tube and two fluid suppressers type fitting, its aircraft. I have one but Im looking for another.
> *


post a pic


----------



## SUPREME69

anyone need a tank? i got this one, not gonna use it.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 6 2008, 12:15 PM~12080675
> *anyone need a tank? i got this one, not gonna use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 09:47 PM~12054097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale  :biggrin:
> *


how much? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

what happen to everyone?? topic kinda died


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 6 2008, 10:51 PM~12086212
> *what happen to everyone?? topic kinda died
> *


NOBODY HAS HEART...HOW MANY TRUNKS ACTUALLY HAVE AIRCRAFT LIFTS IN THERE  RATHER HATE THAN GET BUSY ON THEIR OWN PROJECTS :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 7 2008, 07:59 AM~12089140
> *NOBODY HAS HEART...HOW MANY TRUNKS ACTUALLY HAVE AIRCRAFT LIFTS IN THERE  RATHER HATE THAN GET BUSY ON THEIR OWN PROJECTS :0
> *



IM JUST TO LAZY :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 7 2008, 10:34 AM~12089442
> *IM JUST TO LAZY :biggrin:
> *


I know you have heart homie.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 7 2008, 08:59 AM~12089140
> *NOBODY HAS HEART...HOW MANY TRUNKS ACTUALLY HAVE AIRCRAFT LIFTS IN THERE  RATHER HATE THAN GET BUSY ON THEIR OWN PROJECTS :0
> *


It takes time to build a quality car/set up.If you want to just rattle can something you can just do it in a few days.I keep my Krylons/Rustos for when I go out piecing/bombing,maybe you should have too..................


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Oct 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11959343-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Any one interested in this #8 hydro aire square bottom?* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hamush?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGGNASTY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:55 PM~12001857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 A TRUE LOWRIDING LEGEND AT WORK....... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 7 2008, 11:27 AM~12090988
> *It takes time to build a quality car/set up.If you want to just rattle can something you can just do it in a few days.I keep my Krylons/Rustos for when I go out piecing/bombing,maybe you should have too..................
> *



pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Nov 7 2008, 07:59 AM~12089140-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY HAS HEART...HOW MANY TRUNKS ACTUALLY HAVE AIRCRAFT LIFTS IN THERE  RATHER HATE THAN GET BUSY ON THEIR OWN PROJECTS :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 7 2008, 11:27 AM~12090988
> *It takes time to build a quality car/set up.If you want to just rattle can something you can just do it in a few days.I keep my Krylons/Rustos for when I go out piecing/bombing,maybe you should have too..................
> *



these topics have been going for a couple years now, and I still havent seen much aircraft in cars? Maybe everyone gonna bust out at once :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 7 2008, 09:59 AM~12089140
> *NOBODY HAS HEART...HOW MANY TRUNKS ACTUALLY HAVE AIRCRAFT LIFTS IN THERE  RATHER HATE THAN GET BUSY ON THEIR OWN PROJECTS :0
> *


...like I said.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Nov 7 2008, 11:59 AM~12089140-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY HAS HEART...HOW MANY TRUNKS ACTUALLY HAVE AIRCRAFT LIFTS IN THERE  RATHER HATE THAN GET BUSY ON THEIR OWN PROJECTS :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MINE DOES :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 04:01 PM~12091251
> *these topics have been going for a couple years now, and I still havent seen much aircraft in cars? Maybe everyone gonna bust out at once :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 02:01 PM~12091251
> *these topics have been going for a couple years now, and I still havent seen much aircraft in cars? Maybe everyone gonna bust out at once :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 12:58 PM~12091230
> *pics?? :biggrin:
> *


dont want to incriminate myself,been writing the same name for over 21 years both in Los Angeles and Albuquerque.
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I wasn't trying to start shit up, just would be nice to see the stuff in action. I think that's why the topic died. We can only post the same pics and talk about the same stuff so many times. Let's take it to the next level. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 7 2008, 01:02 PM~12091269
> *...like I said.
> *


your the puto that came in here saying no one has heart,theres the hate right there leva!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 7 2008, 12:04 PM~12091285
> *dont want to incriminate myself,been writing the same name for over 21 years both in Los Angeles and Albuquerque.
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 

Damn a legend tagger :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 7 2008, 01:03 PM~12091279
> *MINE DOES :biggrin:
> X2
> *


you have a very nice setup and I thank you and Jason for not using DutchBoy brand candy on your pumps like Josh did. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 01:06 PM~12091306
> *:0  :0
> 
> Damn a legend tagger :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


would not say a legend tagger but my fellow crew members are such as Tempt,Prime,Defer,Heaven, and Chaka.


----------



## Guest

Here's mine. I used 2 different bases, so the color didn't match. i will repaint both pumps this weekend, then take to Danny D for a little touch, and start the rest of the setup. Just going simple and clean. Not too exotic


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 7 2008, 04:07 PM~12091318
> *you have a very nice setup and I thank you and Jason for not using DutchBoy brand candy on your pumps like Josh did. :biggrin:
> *



THANKS THAT MEANS A LOT TO HEAR THAT IT IS NICE :biggrin: 

I WANTED THAT OLD LOOK TO IT WITHOUT ALL THE CHROME 

BUT I HAVE TO BE HONEST I AM THINKING ABOUT DOING ANOTHER SET-UP WITH CHROME AND MORE DETAIL


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 7 2008, 12:09 PM~12091342
> *would not say a legent tagger but my fellow crew members are such as Tempt,Prime,Defer,Heaven, and Chaka.
> *



So you must be avout 34 - 35, K Imma put 2 & 2 together :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 01:12 PM~12091366
> *So you must be avout 34 - 35, K Imma put 2 & 2 together :0
> *


33,they are my older homeboys. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 01:10 PM~12091346
> *Here's mine. I used 2 different bases, so the color didn't match. i will repaint both pumps this weekend, then take to Danny D for a little touch, and start the rest of the setup. Just going simple and clean. Not too exotic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very,very nice!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 02:10 PM~12091346
> *Here's mine. I used 2 different bases, so the color didn't match. i will repaint both pumps this weekend, then take to Danny D for a little touch, and start the rest of the setup. Just going simple and clean. Not too exotic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean..COAST did a good job painting those


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 01:05 PM~12091296
> *I wasn't trying to start shit up, just would be nice to see the stuff in action. I think that's why the topic died. We can only post the same pics and talk about the same stuff so many times. Let's take it to the next level.  :biggrin:
> *


Good point. wish I could post pics of mine. I'll have to get with 41bowtie and have homie show me how 1 more time. Give me a box of tools and I'm right at home but this computor gets me lost. I'm doing a 2 pump rooster in my 41 4dr and Mike Ishiki Is going to work his magic on a 2 pump fan cooled Pesco set up for my 41 rag. I'll try to get pics soon.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 7 2008, 01:57 PM~12092388
> *Good point.  wish I could post pics of mine.  I'll have to get with 41bowtie and have homie show me how 1 more time.  Give me a box of tools and I'm right at home but this computor gets me lost.  I'm doing a 2 pump rooster in my 41 4dr and Mike Ishiki Is going to work his magic on a 2 pump fan cooled Pesco set up for my 41 rag.  I'll try to get pics soon.
> *



GEORGE, AND HOPEFULLY WE'LL BE ABLE TO POST MY RAG UP ALSO SOMETIME AROUND SPRING :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 7 2008, 01:57 PM~12092388
> *Good point.  wish I could post pics of mine.  I'll have to get with 41bowtie and have homie show me how 1 more time.  Give me a box of tools and I'm right at home but this computor gets me lost.  I'm doing a 2 pump rooster in my 41 4dr and Mike Ishiki Is going to work his magic on a 2 pump fan cooled Pesco set up for my 41 rag.  I'll try to get pics soon.
> *



Nice, Mike has endless ideas. I like those fan motors :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Nov 7 2008, 03:21 PM~12092568
> *GEORGE, AND HOPEFULLY WE'LL BE ABLE TO POST MY RAG UP ALSO SOMETIME AROUND SPRING  :biggrin:
> *


what up Gee???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 7 2008, 01:44 PM~12092264
> *clean..COAST did a good job painting those
> *



I was thinking to get him to mural them, but don't want to overdo it :0


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 05:36 PM~12092679
> *I was thinking to get him to mural them, but don't want to overdo it :0
> *



DO IT DO IT...... :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

Did anyone see this on Ebay? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-777-H...VehicleQ5fParts


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Nov 7 2008, 04:57 PM~12092388-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  wish I could post pics of mine.  I'll have to get with 41bowtie and have homie show me how 1 more time.  Give me a box of tools and I'm right at home but this computor gets me lost.  I'm doing a 2 pump rooster in my 41 4dr and Mike Ishiki Is going to work his magic on a 2 pump fan cooled Pesco set up for my 41 rag.  I'll try to get pics soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 05:34 PM~12092666
> *Nice, Mike has endless ideas. I like those fan motors :biggrin:
> *



cant wait to get my stuff from Mike

maybee i should not wait and get my stuff in the trunk ASAP and just rattle can it and bolt it to a car that already had hydros and say i did all the work even thou it was just bolt it on where the previous set-up was. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 03:10 PM~12091346
> *Here's mine. I used 2 different bases, so the color didn't match. i will repaint both pumps this weekend, then take to Danny D for a little touch, and start the rest of the setup. Just going simple and clean. Not too exotic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 7 2008, 02:35 PM~12092677
> *what up Gee???
> *



QUE PASA JAIME :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 7 2008, 09:49 PM~12094139
> *cant wait to get my stuff from Mike
> 
> maybee i should not wait and get my stuff in the trunk ASAP and just rattle can it and bolt it to a car that already had hydros and say i did all the work even thou it was just bolt it on where the previous set-up was. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 7 2008, 04:05 PM~12091300
> *your the puto that came in here saying no one has heart,theres the hate right there leva!
> *



I think hate is the posse jumping in to get a jab in at the guy. If you took what he said personally maybe you are doubting yourself???? 

This is why all the aircraft topics fail.... nobody wants to read all the Jr high school shit in here.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 8 2008, 11:17 AM~12098195
> *:cheesy:  :uh:
> *


Captain save a Rollin, the shoe must fit if your quoting me.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 7 2008, 07:49 PM~12094139
> *cant wait to get my stuff from Mike
> 
> maybee i should not wait and get my stuff in the trunk ASAP and just rattle can it and bolt it to a car that already had hydros and say i did all the work even thou it was just bolt it on where the previous set-up was. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


...YOU STILL COULDN'T FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_*COME ON GUYS LETS STOP THIS SHIT AND KEEP IT HYDRO*_




MILK BONE HOMIE POST PICS OF YOUR SETUP DON'T THINK 
I HAVE SEEN IT OR IF I DID DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS YOURS


----------



## Rollinaround

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ebd6hl&s=4


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 8 2008, 11:58 AM~12099388
> *COME ON GUYS LETS STOP THIS SHIT AND KEEP IT HYDRO
> MILK BONE HOMIE POST PICS OF YOUR SETUP DON'T THINK
> I HAVE SEEN IT OR IF I DID DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS YOURS
> *



Yeah, let the setups do the talking :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 8 2008, 03:31 PM~12099814
> *Yeah, let the setups do the talking  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 8 2008, 01:31 PM~12099814
> *Yeah, let the setups do the talking  :biggrin:
> *


well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?

















ill say this much josh at least put a setup in his car most people wont do it or cant afford it, I know he could have done better (or had someone else fo it for him) since he has he hookups on parts and gets em pretty cheap i know id want more than a one pump spray painted pump in my trunk but thats just me. I don't think he should question anyones heart until he has put a little more effort into his own setup. I put ALOT of thought into mine and knew how i wanted it to look and what I wanted and since im not ah hydraulic guy I had one of the best in the business execute it for me. I lost sleep over my setup many times trying to see how i wanted to do it and I think it shows from the way the setup is all symetrical th the matching fittings new nuts bolts screws etc in my eyes it was put together just right. I could have chromed mine all out and did it up but that wasn't the look I was goin for. In the end this community is to small to fight over little bullshit I say you all bury your differences and get along let by gones be by gones. Please no more spray painting pumps though and no more god awful welds and we will all be fine!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 1938_MASTER

MR IMPALA, THAT SET UP CAME OUT BAD AZZ!

THE IMP IS COMING OUT NICE ALSO. MUCH PROPS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 06:29 PM~12100572
> *well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill say this much josh at least put a setup in his car most people wont do it or cant afford it, I know he could have done better (or had someone else fo it for him) since he has he hookups on parts and gets em pretty cheap i know id want more than a one pump spray painted pump in my trunk but thats just me. I don't think he should question anyones heart until he has put a little more effort into his own setup. I put ALOT of thought into mine and knew how i wanted it to look and what I wanted and since im not ah hydraulic guy I had one of the best in the business execute it for me. I lost sleep over my setup many times trying to see how i wanted to do it and I think it shows from the way the setup is all symetrical th the matching fittings new nuts bolts screws etc in my eyes it was put together just right. I could have chromed mine all out and did it up but that wasn't the look I was goin for. In the end this community is to small to fight over little bullshit I say you all bury your differences and get along let by gones be by gones. Please no more spray painting pumps though and no more god awful welds and we will all be fine!
> *


  Looks nice Brent. MIKE DID A GREAT JOB Cant wait to see it move.
True I might have a one pump setup, but I'll bet the "know how" would have been alot easier with a 4 pump  
I can always clean my setup up later homie.

cheers.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Nov 8 2008, 04:50 PM~12100695
> *MR IMPALA, THAT SET UP CAME OUT BAD AZZ!
> 
> THE IMP IS COMING OUT NICE ALSO. MUCH PROPS!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 04:29 PM~12100572
> *well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?
> 
> ill say this much josh at least put a setup in his car most people wont do it or cant afford it, I know he could have done better (or had someone else fo it for him) since he has he hookups on parts and gets em pretty cheap i know id want more than a one pump spray painted pump in my trunk but thats just me. I don't think he should question anyones heart until he has put a little more effort into his own setup. I put ALOT of thought into mine and knew how i wanted it to look and what I wanted and since im not ah hydraulic guy I had one of the best in the business execute it for me. I lost sleep over my setup many times trying to see how i wanted to do it and I think it shows from the way the setup is all symetrical th the matching fittings new nuts bolts screws etc in my eyes it was put together just right. I could have chromed mine all out and did it up but that wasn't the look I was goin for. In the end this community is to small to fight over little bullshit I say you all bury your differences and get along let by gones be by gones. Please no more spray painting pumps though and no more god awful welds and we will all be fine!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 8 2008, 05:29 PM~12100941
> * Looks nice Brent. MIKE DID A GREAT JOB Cant wait to see it move.
> True I might have a one pump setup, but I'll bet the "know how" would have been alot easier with a 4 pump
> I can always clean my setup up later homie.
> 
> cheers.
> *


he did a wonderful job thats why I had him do it. the one pump setup isnt to hard u just call ted and ask him how it goes and your set he has that same setup sitting on his shelf in his garage  Im not hating i give you props for putting it in your car my whole point is before you say people dont have heart or question peoples passion for aircraft stuff you should sit back and look at some of the nice setups people have done over the years and take notes. Its easy to copy someone elses ideas but to come up with your own and get them done is a different story.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 08:33 PM~12101364
> *he did a wonderful job thats why I had him do it. the one pump setup isnt to hard u just call ted and ask him how it goes and your set he has that same setup sitting on his shelf in his garage   Im not hating i give you props for putting it in your car my whole point is before you say people dont have heart or question peoples passion for aircraft stuff you should sit back and look at some of the nice setups people have done over the years and take notes. Its easy to copy someone elses ideas but to come up with your own and get them done is a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I THINK HE WAS JUST A LITTLE PISSED ABOUTH THEM 
RAGIN ON HIS SETUP MORE THAN ANYTHING !!!


I'LL BE BUILDIN MY OWN SETUP WHEN MY CAR IS A LITTLE CLOSER 
TO BEING DONE NOT BRAGGIN BUT I'M PRETTY GOOD AT WHAT I DO 
SO I'M INTERESED TO SEE MY SELF HOW IT COMES OUT 
HAVE MOST OF EVERYTHING I NEED JUST SOME SMALL STUFF TO GET NOW


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 8 2008, 07:04 PM~12101649
> *I THINK HE WAS JUST A LITTLE PISSED ABOUTH THEM
> RAGIN ON HIS SETUP MORE THAN ANYTHING !!!
> I'LL BE BUILDIN MY OWN SETUP WHEN MY CAR IS A LITTLE CLOSER
> TO BEING DONE NOT BRAGGIN BUT I'M PRETTY GOOD AT WHAT I DO
> SO I'M INTERESED TO SEE MY SELF HOW IT COMES OUT
> HAVE MOST OF EVERYTHING I NEED JUST SOME SMALL STUFF TO GET NOW
> *


well when you say people dont have heart and try and take on the world things are bound to come full circle. I dont have any problem with Josh hes never done anything to me but i can see how people come at him the wrong way ( i dont think he cares i think he actually enjoys it) Im glad your gonna do your setup i know it will come out bad ass seems like you know what you want and can see it in your head like i did with my setup. I come on here and see things and get ideas and get inspired. I got an extra pump head put up too in case you or I ever need it :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 09:16 PM~12101732
> *well when you say people dont have heart and try and take on the world things are bound to come full circle. I dont have any problem with Josh hes never done anything to me but i can see how people come at him the wrong way ( i dont think he cares i think he actually enjoys it) Im glad your gonna do your setup i know it will come out bad ass seems like you know what you want and can see it in your head like i did with my setup. I come on here and see things and get ideas and get inspired. I got an extra pump head put up too in case you or I ever need it  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 06:29 PM~12100572
> *well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have chromed mine all out and did it up but that wasn't the look I was goin for. Please no more spray painting pumps though and no more god awful welds and we will all be fine!
> *


I love that set-up,chrome or not,can't deny,that is clean as fuck!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 8 2008, 09:19 AM~12098206
> *I think hate is the posse jumping in to get a jab in at the guy. If you took what he said personally maybe you are doubting yourself????
> 
> This is why all the aircraft topics fail.... nobody wants to read all the Jr high school shit in here.
> *


I think you and I are ok J but if you want to call me out I can put you on the leva tabien...........


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 8 2008, 09:23 PM~12102523
> *I think you and I are ok J but if you want to call me out I can put you on the leva tabien...........
> *







fast forward to 1:25 please :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 10:28 PM~12102556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fast forward to 1:25 please  :biggrin:
> *


Get down homie, well said


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Nov 7 2008, 03:21 PM~12092568
> *GEORGE, AND HOPEFULLY WE'LL BE ABLE TO POST MY RAG UP ALSO SOMETIME AROUND SPRING  :biggrin:
> *


Bring it on. You know I have a extra car lift for yours. Talked to Rena, I'm going to have him do me a Hampton Coatch kit on my 41


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 8 2008, 06:29 PM~12100941
> * Looks nice Brent. MIKE DID A GREAT JOB Cant wait to see it move.
> True I might have a one pump setup, but I'll bet the "know how" would have been alot easier with a 4 pump
> I can always clean my setup up later homie.
> 
> cheers.
> *


What???? 1 pump is harder to lay out than a 4 pump? Please, your not comparing your to his. Did you see how he flipped the pumps on the right to make them look like a mirror image. Did you see the way he ran the fluid out and 180 back threw the cookie tray. It's a work of art. Mr. Impala my hats off to you. You you got down. I seen it at Craps. I had to pull up a chair. I sat down and looked at it for a good half an hour like it was a TV. Back in the late seventies we did the one pump set up cause we couldn't afford 2 pumps. Spent the last of what money we had on hoses, nothing left for spay paint and even left dents in the can, like yours Josh. Not bad for your first set up but PLEASE don't compare Charlie Brown comics to the Mona Lisa. I think you should stick to selling parts and stop insulting potential customers.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2008, 11:08 PM~12103169
> *Bring it on.  You know I have a extra car lift for yours.  Talked to Rena,  I'm going to have him do me a Hampton Coatch kit on my 41
> *



ya he told me you called him, he would have been done with mine but now its going to get freshened up abit more.  
so, after that hopefully it can make it to your shop.

i'll pm u pics of the seats.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 08:33 PM~12101364
> *he did a wonderful job thats why I had him do it. the one pump setup isnt to hard u just call ted and ask him how it goes and your set he has that same setup sitting on his shelf in his garage   Im not hating i give you props for putting it in your car my whole point is before you say people dont have heart or question peoples passion for aircraft stuff you should sit back and look at some of the nice setups people have done over the years and take notes. Its easy to copy someone elses ideas but to come up with your own and get them done is a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ted was shocked when I asked him about this style of setup...before I knew he had one in his garage. My brother and I did this OURSELVES. Trial and error...trust me. A one pump is not that easy especially the wiring. On another note, Im glad I threw the word HEART out there...maybe it will get people moving on their setups. Look at all the buzz it caused now. It sure made you come to the table with photos. But honestly, You were not in my mind when I said that. I don't care much for car builders who just sell their cars for profit. True your set up is nice, but does your car already have a forsale sign on it like your setup did last week?
I'll stick to my one pump trusty Rooster sitting on a cookie tray like they did back in the days...I think it adds character.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 9 2008, 07:59 AM~12104316
> *Ted was shocked when I asked him about this style of setup...before I knew he had one in his garage. My brother and I did this OURSELVES. Trial and error...trust me. A one pump is not that easy especially the wiring. On another note, Im glad I threw the word HEART out there...maybe it will get people moving on their setups. Look at all the buzz it caused now. It sure made you come to the table with photos. But honestly, You were not in my mind when I said that. I don't care much for  car builders who just sell their cars for profit. True your set up is nice, but does your car already have a forsale sign on it like your setup did last week?
> I'll stick to my one pump trusty Rooster sitting on a cookie tray like they did back in the days...I think it adds character.
> *



well i have over 45k into my 62 and i will not make a profit on it, IF i would have left it all stock no rims no music no hydros i woulda made 10,000 now ill be LUCKY to break even. I like building cars chasing down the parts and turning stuff like this 









into this










I love lowriding thats why I continue to cut cars and watch the value and possible customers shrink up. If I didnt I would be building hot rods and 100% stock cars and actually make money doing it. And as for as your trial and error you made alot of phone calls when you were doing it to every OG in the game asking for help and how to do it which is how you learn but i think if someone walked me through it i am pretty sure i could do it to  Like I stated I have no problems with you or the way you did your car my whole point is walk small and be humble you have a nice collection of parts and probably lose ALOT of sales with your confrontational attitude.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 04:29 PM~12100572
> *well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See that's Sick, ALL OG with tar top batteries. The damn batteries are like $150 each :0 I was gonna do that if I left my 63 original. Yours, and I think it is Accesssory Freak, OG setups are baddass :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 9 2008, 12:57 PM~12105102
> *See that's Sick, ALL OG with tar top batteries. The damn batteries are like $150 each :0  I was gonna do that if I left my 63 original. Yours, and I think it is Accesssory Freak, OG setups are baddass :biggrin:
> *


I think they are "fake"tar tops,(I may be wrong),I love the look though.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:29 PM~12100572
> *well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill say this much josh at least put a setup in his car most people wont do it or cant afford it, I know he could have done better (or had someone else fo it for him) since he has he hookups on parts and gets em pretty cheap i know id want more than a one pump spray painted pump in my trunk but thats just me. I don't think he should question anyones heart until he has put a little more effort into his own setup. I put ALOT of thought into mine and knew how i wanted it to look and what I wanted and since im not ah hydraulic guy I had one of the best in the business execute it for me. I lost sleep over my setup many times trying to see how i wanted to do it and I think it shows from the way the setup is all symetrical th the matching fittings new nuts bolts screws etc in my eyes it was put together just right. I could have chromed mine all out and did it up but that wasn't the look I was goin for. In the end this community is to small to fight over little bullshit I say you all bury your differences and get along let by gones be by gones. Please no more spray painting pumps though and no more god awful welds and we will all be fine!
> *



Beautiful Set up Brent!

Only thing I can say....the set ups back in the day, never looked this clean...It really has evolved...I never would have thought that aircraft would come back...boy, was I wrong!

My first lowriders were buckets and we could never afford to do things like we are able to do now...LOWRIDING sure has come a long way!

I can still smell the tranny fluid!...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 9 2008, 11:09 AM~12105159
> *I think they are "fake"tar tops,(I may be wrong),I love the look though.
> *



yes they r optima batteries with tar top covers but the price is about right


----------



## Gizmo58

That setup is so clean good work man..


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:29 PM~12100572
> *well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill say this much josh at least put a setup in his car most people wont do it or cant afford it, I know he could have done better (or had someone else fo it for him) since he has he hookups on parts and gets em pretty cheap i know id want more than a one pump spray painted pump in my trunk but thats just me. I don't think he should question anyones heart until he has put a little more effort into his own setup. I put ALOT of thought into mine and knew how i wanted it to look and what I wanted and since im not ah hydraulic guy I had one of the best in the business execute it for me. I lost sleep over my setup many times trying to see how i wanted to do it and I think it shows from the way the setup is all symetrical th the matching fittings new nuts bolts screws etc in my eyes it was put together just right. I could have chromed mine all out and did it up but that wasn't the look I was goin for. In the end this community is to small to fight over little bullshit I say you all bury your differences and get along let by gones be by gones. Please no more spray painting pumps though and no more god awful welds and we will all be fine!
> *


that came out very nice Brent.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 8 2008, 03:58 PM~12099388
> *COME ON GUYS LETS STOP THIS SHIT AND KEEP IT HYDRO
> MILK BONE HOMIE POST PICS OF YOUR SETUP DON'T THINK
> I HAVE SEEN IT OR IF I DID DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS YOURS
> *




















THIS IS ALL I CAN FIND :angry: 
I WANTED THAT RAW OLD FEEL AND LOOK


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2008, 12:43 PM~12105595
> *yes they r optima batteries with tar top covers but the price is about right
> *



Thats even better, better technology with old look :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 9 2008, 02:47 PM~12106237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS ALL I CAN FIND :angry:
> I WANTED THAT RAW OLD FEEL AND LOOK
> *



NICE!!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 8 2008, 03:31 PM~12099814
> *Yeah, let the setups do the talking  :biggrin:
> *


LOL You allways stir the pot in these topic's :0 :rofl:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 9 2008, 03:25 PM~12106410
> *LOL You allways stir the pot in these topic's :0 :rofl:
> *


Had to do something to get people going again :biggrin: Competition motivates the sport :0 :0


----------



## Hydros

Looks like some real nice setups coming out. Raw, spray canned, 1-4 pumps, they all look good to me.

All nice and different, without the chrome.

Had a chance to buy a 64 with hydros and spokes for 2K. Wife gave the OK, but it needed some work, looked like it was a hopper at one time. Would have been nice to throw an aircraft setup in that to play.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 9 2008, 05:09 PM~12107041
> *Looks like some real nice setups coming out. Raw, spray canned, 1-4 pumps, they all look good to me.
> 
> All nice and different, without the chrome.
> *


Good point


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2008, 02:43 PM~12105595
> *yes they r optima batteries with tar top covers but the price is about right
> *


I wasn't knockin' them,I want those when the time comes.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 9 2008, 06:32 PM~12107835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



NICE Setup


----------



## BIGTONY

Whats this worth anybody interested i it i have not tested it yet to see if it works i will if someone tells my how im used to the newer style pumps never messed with a pesco i belive this is a 777 thats what it has stamped on it


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:34 AM~12110772
> *Whats this worth anybody interested i it i have not tested it yet to see if it works i will if someone tells my how im used to the newer style pumps never messed with a pesco i belive this is a 777 thats what it has stamped on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$50-$100 but if you do a Krylon rebuild its worth hundreds :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

seriously,I would say abot $100 tops because of unknown condition.


----------



## Hydros

I'd be interested in the cable, just as it is.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 10 2008, 08:56 AM~12112089
> *$50-$100 but if you do a Krylon rebuild its worth hundreds :biggrin:
> *










:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2008, 10:16 AM~12112832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


pretty much, besides it was Rustoleum :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rollinaround

Montana


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2008, 11:16 AM~12112832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


but its like retarded kids,its so easy to make fun of Josh..........Ok Im done,I wont clown him anymore.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 10 2008, 01:34 PM~12113450
> *but its like retarded kids,its so easy to make fun of Josh..........Ok Im done,I wont clown him anymore.
> *


You make fun of handicapp kids...says alot for you


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 10 2008, 12:37 PM~12113475
> *You make fun of handicapp kids...says alot for you
> *


just one,YOU!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

hey milk bine i like your's would be real nice in some ratrod type shit for sure 

i would like a 53 two door done old school as hell 
make it look like a bagger but with a pump just on the back 

but anyway looks good bro 

oh what's it in ???


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 10 2008, 06:21 PM~12115034
> *hey milk bine i like your's would be real nice in some ratrod type shit for sure
> 
> i would like a 53 two door done old school as hell
> make it look like a bagger but with a pump just on the back
> 
> but anyway looks good bro
> 
> oh what's it in ???
> *



63SS RAG :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

post the video homie.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 10 2008, 04:39 PM~12115230
> *63SS RAG  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



COOL WE GOTTA GET TOGETHER THIS YEAR WE MAKIN PLAN'S ON COMIN UP THAT WAY


----------



## 41bowtie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, HustlerSpank


wazz up Spanky any pics of new set-ups?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 10 2008, 07:22 PM~12117506
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 41bowtie, HustlerSpank
> wazz up Spanky any pics of new set-ups?
> *


nope no pics whats up with you homie


----------



## Hipstreet

just checking in


----------



## 73BOATTAIL

can anybody tell me anything about these ? i bought alot of random parts and they were in one of the boxes.







#1







#2







#3


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Nov 10 2008, 03:21 PM~12115034-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey milk bine i like your's would be real nice in some ratrod type shit for sure
> 
> i would like a 53 two door done old school as hell
> make it look like a bagger but with a pump just on the back
> 
> but anyway looks good bro
> 
> oh what's it in ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch... rat rod he said.... Some times we dont need all that chrome and flashy paint dawg but it dont mean we roll rat rods. If we just wanted flash we would get over the counter chrome pumps. Dont get me wrong, I love aircraft with flash but it isnt for me. My set up was built to my exact specs for me and only me.
> 
> My opion only I dont speak for milk bone or any one else.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Nov 10 2008, 03:39 PM~12115230
> *63SS RAG  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


killer dawg :biggrin: looks like you are going through the same thing I have been worried about. I was thinking about removing everything for fresh zolotone and a clear coat to prevent water from soaking in.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

post picks of your setup again AccessoryFreak!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 11 2008, 01:13 AM~12121889
> *post picks of your setup again AccessoryFreak!
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Perfect!thanks homie..................


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 02:20 AM~12121905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 12:20 AM~12121905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this, can't go wrong going back to basics :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 10 2008, 09:22 PM~12117506
> *
> wazz up Spanky any pics of new set-ups?
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 73BOATTAIL_@Nov 10 2008, 10:42 PM~12121489
> *can anybody tell me anything about these ? i bought alot of random parts and they were in one of the boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> *



THE 2ND AND 3RD DUMPS ARE WATERMANS, NOT AIRCRAFT. I WAS LEAD TO BELIEVE THEY WERE BUT WAS INFORMED ON ONE OF THE FEW THREADS ON HERE THAT THEY WERENT. NICE LOOKING DUMPS, BUT ONLY GOOD FOR SLOW PUMPS. KNOWN TO PRESSURE LOCK.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2008, 11:14 PM~12126397
> *THE 2ND AND 3RD DUMPS ARE WATERMANS, NOT AIRCRAFT. I WAS LEAD TO BELIEVE THEY WERE BUT WAS INFORMED ON ONE OF THE FEW THREADS ON HERE THAT THEY WERENT. NICE LOOKING DUMPS, BUT ONLY GOOD FOR SLOW PUMPS. KNOWN TO PRESSURE LOCK.
> *


Yes, the Watermans are gate dumps, used on tailgate setups for trucks. Good for a back pump, or just a slow setup. 

I really like the looks of them, so I'll be using them on my 280 setup, lift and lay


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 11 2008, 01:16 PM~12126420
> *Yes, the Watermans are gate dumps, used on tailgate setups for trucks. Good for a back pump, or just a slow setup.
> 
> I really like the looks of them, so I'll be using them on my 280 setup, lift and lay
> *



I KNOW SOMEONE WHO HAS ABOUT 14 OF THEM. I ONCE WANTED THEM BUT NOW THAT I KNOW THEY AINT AIRCRAFT. I DECIDED NOT TO USE THEM. SHIT FOR THE PRICE I WAS GETTING ONE FOR I COULD GET MYSELF ONE CLOSED PORT HYDRO AIRE DUMP.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2008, 11:18 PM~12126450
> *I KNOW SOMEONE WHO HAS ABOUT 14 OF THEM. I ONCE WANTED THEM BUT NOW THAT I KNOW THEY AINT AIRCRAFT. I DECIDED NOT TO USE THEM. SHIT FOR THE PRICE I WAS GETTING ONE FOR I COULD GET MYSELF ONE CLOSED PORT HYDRO AIRE DUMP.
> *


Yeah I see people asking crazy prices for the Watermans. I got mine from a guy on here for a good price though


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 02:11 AM~12121880
> *Ouch... rat rod he said.... Some times we dont need all that chrome and flashy paint dawg but it dont mean we roll rat rods. If we just wanted flash we would get over the counter chrome pumps. Dont get me wrong, I love aircraft with flash but it isnt for me. My set up was built to my exact specs for me and only me.
> 
> My opion only I dont speak for milk bone or any one else.
> killer dawg  :biggrin: looks like you are going through the same thing I have been worried about. I was thinking about removing everything for fresh zolotone and a clear coat to prevent water from soaking in.
> *




no that wasn't really my point my point was i would like an oldschool 
like a 53 done up like a bagger stock front and be able to drop the back and 
drag it if so be it was just thinkin it would look bad ass in something like that also 

not sayin it don't look bad ass in milkbone's impala 
i think you seein into it to much, but if not milkbone 
like i said looks real good ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 02:11 AM~12121880
> *Ouch... rat rod he said.... Some times we dont need all that chrome and flashy paint dawg but it dont mean we roll rat rods. If we just wanted flash we would get over the counter chrome pumps. Dont get me wrong, I love aircraft with flash but it isnt for me. My set up was built to my exact specs for me and only me.
> 
> My opion only I dont speak for milk bone or any one else.
> killer dawg  :biggrin: looks like you are going through the same thing I have been worried about. I was thinking about removing everything for fresh zolotone and a clear coat to prevent water from soaking in.
> *



oh and by the way i don't own any but i do like ratrods i think 
they have a lowrider look ...


and did you do your setup ???


----------



## 73BOATTAIL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2008, 02:14 PM~12126397
> *THE 2ND AND 3RD DUMPS ARE WATERMANS, NOT AIRCRAFT. I WAS LEAD TO BELIEVE THEY WERE BUT WAS INFORMED ON ONE OF THE FEW THREADS ON HERE THAT THEY WERENT. NICE LOOKING DUMPS, BUT ONLY GOOD FOR SLOW PUMPS. KNOWN TO PRESSURE LOCK.
> *


thanx i appreciate it .ill probly just sell em i dont really have a use for em i think i have a few more.


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 12:20 AM~12121905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



really nice clean setup!


----------



## Hydros

ACCESSORYFREAK, what's going on with the passenger side setup? Is that two dumps I see? Is that the rear setup? Not very often I see three dumps in a trunk with an aircraft setup.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 11 2008, 06:17 PM~12129412
> *ACCESSORYFREAK, what's going on with the passenger side setup?  Is that two dumps I see?  Is that the rear setup?  Not very often I see three dumps in a trunk with an aircraft setup.
> *



why not?? The shit is baddass, cleaner and more reliable than using an equilizer. I woulda done the same thing :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 11 2008, 02:37 PM~12126681
> *no that wasn't really my point my point was i would like an oldschool
> like a 53 done up like a bagger stock front and be able to drop the back and
> drag it if so be it was just thinkin it would look bad ass in something like that also
> 
> not sayin it don't look bad ass in milkbone's impala
> i think you seein into it to much, but if not milkbone
> like i said looks real good ...
> *


cool .... understood but you gots to be careful when you say peoples $5000.00 plus set ups "would be real nice in some ratrod type shit". Not all of us would like that, I would consider it an insult. Rat rods and lowriders are two totally different things. 



> _Originally posted by Hydros+Nov 11 2008, 07:17 PM~12129412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ACCESSORYFREAK, what's going on with the passenger side setup?  Is that two dumps I see?  Is that the rear setup?  Not very often I see three dumps in a trunk with an aircraft setup.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 08:19 PM~12130078
> *why not?? The shit is baddass, cleaner and more reliable than using an equilizer. I woulda done the same thing :0
> *



:yes: and I also have an eq under the hood but this serves as double duty for the rear and also keeps the car level looking on slopes.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 11 2008, 01:48 PM~12126068
> *:0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 01:20 AM~12121905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like i told you b4 freak you got A+ homie...


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 09:19 PM~12130078
> *why not?? The shit is baddass, cleaner and more reliable than using an equilizer. I woulda done the same thing :0
> *


Is an equlizer worth investing in?(Besides looks),are they actually functional in an automotive application?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 11 2008, 08:18 PM~12130698
> *Is an equlizer worth investing in?(Besides looks),are they actually functional in an automotive application?
> *


I guess they are functional, but they are expensive, and you could do the same with 2 dumps


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 11 2008, 09:19 PM~12130078-->
> 
> 
> 
> why not?? The shit is baddass, cleaner and more reliable than using an equilizer. I woulda done the same thing :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Nov 11 2008, 10:18 PM~12130698
> *Is an equlizer worth investing in?(Besides looks),are they actually functional in an automotive application?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 10:05 PM~12130506
> *cool ....  understood but you gots to be careful when you say peoples $5000.00 plus set ups "would be real nice in some ratrod type shit". Not all of us would like that, I would consider it an insult. Rat rods and lowriders are two totally different things.
> :yes: and I also have an eq under the hood but this serves as double duty for the rear and also keeps the car level looking on slopes.
> *


PIC?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 10:22 PM~12130750
> *I guess they are functional, but they are expensive, and you could do the same with 2 dumps
> *


...TO ME THEN YOUR GETTING AWAY FROM THE LOOK THOUGH, IMO.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 08:33 PM~12130926
> *...TO ME THEN YOUR GETTING AWAY FROM THE LOOK THOUGH, IMO.
> *


TRUE AND THEY LOOK GOOD, I would use dumps, just me though.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Clean! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 10:36 PM~12130969
> *TRUE AND THEY LOOK GOOD, I would use dumps, just me though.
> *


  
YOU RUNNING ALL ADEX ON YOURS HUH?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 11 2008, 10:37 PM~12130991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean!  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID, IM NOT A FAN OF 2 DUMPS TO ONE PUMP(IN A 2 PUMP SET UP :biggrin: ), BUT THIS SETUP LOOKS VERY CLEAN.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 11 2008, 06:17 PM~12129412
> *ACCESSORYFREAK, what's going on with the passenger side setup?  Is that two dumps I see?  Is that the rear setup?  Not very often I see three dumps in a trunk with an aircraft setup.
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

i cant wait to get mine on pressure! hopefully this weekend! I know im gonna have a problem or 2 but should be easy fixes!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 11 2008, 08:47 PM~12131141
> *i cant wait to get mine on pressure! hopefully this weekend! I know im gonna have a problem or 2 but should be easy fixes!
> *


Video please :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 11 2008, 10:45 PM~12131113
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I WONDER IF SETUPS ARE REQUESTED WITH MULTIPLE DUMPS OR IF THERE IS A LACK OF EQs?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 11 2008, 10:47 PM~12131141-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait to get mine on pressure! hopefully this weekend! I know im gonna have a problem or 2 but should be easy fixes!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGGNASTY_@Nov 11 2008, 10:52 PM~12131227
> *Video please  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 08:41 PM~12131042
> *
> YOU RUNNING ALL ADEX ON YOURS HUH?
> *



Werd. I was gonna go something out of the ordinary, but i want my setup to be reliable.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 08:57 PM~12131290
> *I WONDER IF SETUPS ARE REQUESTED WITH MULTIPLE DUMPS OR IF THERE IS A LACK OF EQs?
> *


there is no lack of EQ's, people just automatically put dumps. Prbably don't put much thought into it. I have only 2 pumps, and didn't even think of a EQ
:dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 11:05 PM~12131442
> *Werd. I was gonna go something out of the ordinary, but i want my setup to be reliable.
> *



RUN SOME HYDROAIRES. THESE SPREAD PORTS I GOT ARE REALLY RELIABLE. I KNOW THIS AINT THE SMARTEST THING, BUT I HAD TO LEAVE MY RIDE LOCKED UP ON ALL 4S FOR OVER 2 WEEKS AND NO PROBLEMS WHAT SO EVER.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 11:08 PM~12131482
> *there is no lack of EQ's, people just automatically put dumps. Prbably don't put much thought into it. I have only 2 pumps, and didn't even think of a EQ
> :dunno:
> *



2 EQS AND 2 DUMPS FOR YOUR SETUP... BUY SOME OF ANDYS EQS AND HIDE EM UNDER YOUR SEAT :biggrin: 

I THINK PEOPLE DONT HAVE ALL THAT MANY BENDIX EQS AND DONT REALLY TRUST THE PESCO ONES.


----------



## Rollinaround

THE PESCO ONE I HAD ON MY CADDY WORKED FINE.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 09:14 PM~12131579
> *2 EQS AND 2 DUMPS FOR YOUR SETUP... BUY SOME OF ANDYS EQS AND HIDE EM UNDER YOUR SEAT :biggrin:
> 
> I THINK PEOPLE DONT HAVE ALL THAT MANY BENDIX EQS AND DONT REALLY TRUST THE PESCO ONES.
> *



I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE MOST SOUGHT AFTER EQ?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2008, 11:25 PM~12131723
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE MOST SOUGHT AFTER EQ?
> *



I THINK IT IS BECAUSE OF THE SOUND IT MAKES, PLUS IT WAS FEATURED IN A FEW DIFFERENT HISTORICAL MEDIAS. BUT SOME CAR BUILDERS SWEAR THAT THE PESCO EQ SLOWS UP YOUR CAR AND THE BENDIX IS FASTER.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 09:14 PM~12131579
> *2 EQS AND 2 DUMPS FOR YOUR SETUP... BUY SOME OF ANDYS EQS AND HIDE EM UNDER YOUR SEAT :biggrin:
> 
> I THINK PEOPLE DONT HAVE ALL THAT MANY BENDIX EQS AND DONT REALLY TRUST THE PESCO ONES.
> *



EQ's are too expensive :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 11 2008, 10:37 PM~12130991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean!  :biggrin:
> *


thats nice how much does a set up like this go for?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 11:47 PM~12131971
> *EQ's are too expensive :0
> *


AWWWW COME ON :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 09:40 PM~12131895
> *I THINK IT IS BECAUSE OF THE SOUND IT MAKES, PLUS IT WAS FEATURED IN A FEW DIFFERENT HISTORICAL MEDIAS. BUT SOME CAR BUILDERS SWEAR THAT THE PESCO EQ SLOWS UP YOUR CAR AND THE BENDIX IS FASTER.
> *



GUESS ITS PERSONAL PREFERENCE. IF I WANTED MY SET UP FASTER ID JUST GET SOME OFF THE SHELF PUMPS. DONT YOU THINK? I HAD A GUY I KNOW SELLING A COUPLE PESCO EQ AND ABOUT 4-6 BENDIX EQS. SHOULD HAVE GOT THEM WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE. I WAS MORE INTERESTED IN THE SONY TV HE HAD FOR THE SONY RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS.


----------



## Rollinaround

I GOT AN EXTRA TV IF ANYONES INTERESTED IN THE CASE.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 12:01 AM~12132119
> *GUESS ITS PERSONAL PREFERENCE. IF I WANTED MY SET UP FASTER ID JUST GET SOME OFF THE SHELF PUMPS. DONT YOU THINK? I HAD A GUY I KNOW SELLING A COUPLE PESCO EQ AND ABOUT 4-6 BENDIX EQS. SHOULD HAVE GOT THEM WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE. I WAS MORE INTERESTED IN THE SONY TV HE HAD FOR THE SONY RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS.
> *


 :biggrin: 
...THERE ARE THE RIGHT AND WRONG BENDIX EQS TO GET...GOTTA BE DUAL FREE FLOW.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 10:05 PM~12132164
> *:biggrin:
> ...THERE ARE THE RIGHT AND WRONG BENDIX EQS TO GET...GOTTA BE DUAL FREE FLOW.
> *



THATS WHAT HE HAD.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 12:08 AM~12132188
> *THATS WHAT HE HAD.
> *


 :0  
I LET AN NOS ONE GO VERY CHEAP BACK IN THE DAY...NEVER AGAIN. KRAZ13 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 10:12 PM~12132230
> *:0
> I LET AN NOS ONE GO VERY CHEAP BACK IN THE DAY...NEVER AGAIN. KRAZ13 :biggrin:
> *



THAT GUY POPPED HIS TRUNK AND I WAS TRIPPIN' OUT ON ALL THE STUFF HE HAD BROUGHT. FUNNY THING IS HE DIDNT EVEN HAVE A SPOT TO SELL STUFF. HE WAS JUST WALKING AROUND....CRAZY.


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 11 2008, 08:52 PM~12131227
> *Video please  :biggrin:
> *


...And Sound Please! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 10:12 PM~12132230
> *:0
> I LET AN NOS ONE GO VERY CHEAP BACK IN THE DAY...NEVER AGAIN. KRAZ13 :biggrin:
> *


Awe come on now! LOL Still got it. My second Bendix i owned.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 12:14 AM~12132248
> *THAT GUY POPPED HIS TRUNK AND I WAS TRIPPIN' OUT ON ALL THE STUFF HE HAD BROUGHT. FUNNY THING IS HE DIDNT EVEN HAVE A SPOT TO SELL STUFF. HE WAS JUST WALKING AROUND....CRAZY.
> *


MAN ON A MISSION


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Nov 12 2008, 12:16 AM~12132273
> *Awe come on now! LOL Still got it. My second Bendix i owned.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Nov 12 2008, 12:15 AM~12132255
> *...And Sound Please! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DONT YOU HATE THOSE VIDEOS WITH NO SOUND? :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 10:18 PM~12132297
> *:biggrin:
> *


Gonna work on blasting my trunk area (this weekend) and prep for my pesco setup. I'll post pics as soon as i get the pics!


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 10:20 PM~12132315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DONT YOU HATE THOSE VIDEOS WITH NO SOUND? :biggrin:
> *


I was like DAMNIT homeboy needs to sell something and buy a camera with a build in hearing aid!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by kraz13+Nov 12 2008, 12:20 AM~12132318-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna work on blasting my trunk area (this weekend) and prep for my pesco setup. I'll post pics as soon as i get the pics!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kraz13_@Nov 12 2008, 12:22 AM~12132327
> *I was like DAMNIT homeboy needs to sell something and buy a camera with a build in hearing aid!
> *


 :yes: :werd: :420: :banghead: ...THE DAMN THING JUST TOOK A SHIT TOO.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 10:03 PM~12132144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT AN EXTRA TV IF ANYONES INTERESTED IN THE CASE.
> *


I should be in Tracy next month. If I have time, I want to check out your setup :biggrin:


----------



## locorider

Found this on another website, it says its an original Bill Hines setup :dunno:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 09:33 PM~12130926
> *...TO ME THEN YOUR GETTING AWAY FROM THE LOOK THOUGH, IMO.
> *


 muhfugga please if I was worried about what others thought about the look of my car it would be stock. Besides when your opinion was even considered and I asked you technical questions you ...... :| ... you know what never mind dawg. Let me just say dont open your mouth unless your willing to help and from my experience your not.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2008, 11:01 PM~12132119
> *GUESS ITS PERSONAL PREFERENCE. IF I WANTED MY SET UP FASTER ID JUST GET SOME OFF THE SHELF PUMPS. DONT YOU THINK? I HAD A GUY I KNOW SELLING A COUPLE PESCO EQ AND ABOUT 4-6 BENDIX EQS. SHOULD HAVE GOT THEM WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE. I WAS MORE INTERESTED IN THE SONY TV HE HAD FOR THE SONY RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 12 2008, 04:03 AM~12133220
> *muhfugga dont open your mouth unless your willing to help and from my experience your not.
> *




YOU SURE WORRIED ABOUT A LITTLE COMMENT I MADE ....


HE'S HELPED ME ALOT MORE THAN YOU HAVE 
ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS TALK SHIT....

OH AND BY THE WAY I'M NOT REALLY INTO BEST BUY 
BOX'S JUST THREW INTO YOUR TRUNK LIKE THAT 
SO I GUESS TO EACH THEIR OWN , BUT I'M SURE YOUR WAY 
IS THE BEST WAY RIGHT ??? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Hydros

It's amazing (almost) how the price of EQs have shot up. You could buy them for around 50. on ebay a few years back. 

I remember seeing a lot of cheap parts on there, then one night, someone here on LIL spilled the beans!!! That same night, I seen something I was looking at double when the auction ended. 

Now you need to be a little more innovated or pay the price for a desired piece.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 12 2008, 09:35 AM~12134842
> *It's amazing (almost) how the price of EQs have shot up. You could buy them for around 50. on ebay a few years back.
> 
> I remember seeing a lot of cheap parts on there, then one night, someone here on LIL spilled the beans!!!  That same night, I seen something I was looking at double when the auction ended.
> 
> Now you need to be a little more innovated or pay the price for a desired piece.
> *


x3


----------



## ss62vert

Hey HYDROS

Are you still selling copies of the service manuals for 777's and Hydroaires? Hit me up


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Nov 12 2008, 02:03 AM~12133220-->
> 
> 
> 
> muhfugga please if I was worried about what others thought about the look of my car it would be stock. Besides when your opinion was even considered and I asked you technical questions you ...... :| ... you know what never mind dawg. Let me just say dont open your mouth unless your willing to help and from my experience your not.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fullyclownin_@Nov 12 2008, 09:14 AM~12134659
> *YOU SURE WORRIED ABOUT A LITTLE COMMENT I MADE ....
> HE'S HELPED ME ALOT MORE THAN YOU HAVE
> ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS TALK SHIT....
> 
> OH AND BY THE WAY I'M NOT REALLY INTO BEST BUY
> BOX'S JUST THREW INTO YOUR TRUNK LIKE THAT
> SO I GUESS TO EACH THEIR OWN , BUT I'M SURE YOUR WAY
> IS THE BEST WAY RIGHT ??? :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *




come on this is the kinda shit thats gonna get these topics shut!!! you got something to say do it in pm, dont fuck it up for the rest of us. 

all these cheap shots getting tossed around is BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 02:26 PM~12135309
> *come on this is the kinda shit thats gonna get these topics shut!!! you got something to say do it in pm, dont fuck it up for the rest of us.
> 
> all these cheap shots getting tossed around is BULLSHIT!!!!
> *



AMEN....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 12:26 PM~12135309
> *come on this is the kinda shit thats gonna get these topics shut!!! you got something to say do it in pm, dont fuck it up for the rest of us.
> 
> all these cheap shots getting tossed around is BULLSHIT!!!!
> *



I AGREE


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Nov 12 2008, 11:26 AM~12135309-->
> 
> 
> 
> come on this is the kinda shit thats gonna get these topics shut!!! you got something to say do it in pm, dont fuck it up for the rest of us.
> 
> all these cheap shots getting tossed around is BULLSHIT!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry Supreme I was quiet until they started on me. When do I talk shit? ususally the most negative comment I make is post your tru spokes in that topic not the Rays and Classic topic :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fullyclownin_@Nov 12 2008, 10:14 AM~12134659
> *YOU SURE WORRIED ABOUT THE SHIT I WAS TALKING....
> HE'S HELPED ME ALOT MORE THAN YOU HAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS TALK SHIT....
> 
> OH AND BY THE WAY I'M NOT REALLY INTO BEST BUY
> BOX'S JUST THREW INTO YOUR TRUNK LIKE THAT
> SO I GUESS TO EACH THEIR OWN , BUT I'M SURE YOUR WAY
> IS THE BEST WAY RIGHT ??? :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Look back and you will see I just tried to stop others from talking shit including you. I didnt say a word about you personally and honestly dont care. I apologize to the real cats on this topic that help and do not want this topic shut but these two here have tried to pick apart both my setup and milkbones setup.

best buy, homie thats a swapmeet box  show me your working trunk or shut up. This muhfugga is STILL yalking shit and hasnt shown one pic :uh: . 

Im done here I dont want this topic shut.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 12 2008, 11:30 AM~12135994
> *sorry Supreme I was quiet until they started on me. When do I talk shit? ususally the most negative comment I make is post your tru spokes in that topic not the Rays and Classic topic  :biggrin:
> Look back and you will see I just tried to stop others from talking shit including you. I didnt say a word about you personally and honestly dont care. I apologize to the real cats on this topic that help and do not want this topic shut but these two here have tried to pick apart both my setup and milkbones setup.
> 
> best buy, homie thats a swapmeet box  show me your working trunk or shut up. This muhfugga is STILL yalking shit and hasnt shown one pic  :uh: .
> 
> Im done here I dont want this topic shut.
> *



its all good homie


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 12 2008, 12:27 PM~12135317
> *AMEN....
> *


x2


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

sept issue lrm HOMIES EDITION
BUILT IT FOR BUT MY HOMIE WANTED IT REAL BAD SO 
LET HIM GET IT .TOOK IT TO ONE SHOW THEN SOLD IT 

LIKE I SAID I HAVN'T DONE ANY AIRCRAFT YET TRYIN TO LEARN 


























A REGAL I DID FOR A HOMIE









ACOUPLE OF PICS OF MY FRAME THAT THE CAR I'M BUILDING THAT WILL HAVE 
AIRCRAFT 

















JUST A LITTLE SRTEET SETUP ON A CADDI









DID THIS BUT THE HARD LINES WERE NOT ALL THE WAY DONE IN THIS PIC
OH IT WAS FEATURED THIS YEAR ALSO

















OH MY HOPPER 









ANOTHER 64 DROP I DID OH YEA IT WAS FEATURED ALSO 

















JUST LIKE TO SAY SORRY TO EVERYONE IN HERE 
I DON'T POST ANY PICS OF MY WORK IN HERE
BECAUSE IT AIN'T AIRCRAFT. I'M ALSO SORRY THAT ACCESSORYFREAK
CAME AT ME WITH THIS WHEN IT HAD NOTHIN TO DO WITH HIM 
IN THE FIRST PLACE


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Nov 12 2008, 10:47 AM~12134949
> *Hey HYDROS
> 
> Are you still selling copies of the service manuals for 777's and Hydroaires? Hit me up
> *



Ahh, the crispy sound of a 100% satisfied customer!! Will do, check PM


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 12 2008, 02:54 PM~12137268
> *Ahh, the crispy sound of a 100% satisfied customer!!  Will do, check PM
> *


hey homie,I would be interested in those also.Do you still have that nos 280?Whats the ticket?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

Never hold your farts in. They travel up your spine and into your brain...that is where crappy ideas come from.





LOLOLOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Have these for trade. They are set up to run in a set up similar to mine. They were welded by Leon, Teds welder and are ready for chrome or paint. I will also sell them but would rather trade them for something cool.




























this one has a dent but can be fixed when you do the prep work for chrome or paint.


----------



## ss62vert

Hey Hydros

Your PM box is full


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 12 2008, 02:09 PM~12137385
> *They were welded by Leon, Teds welder
> *


Both good friends and old neighbors... I know for a fact that the welding on those oxygen tanks are nice! Leon (He is into Air Craft Hydros too!) takes care of all of my welding on my projects, He does a great job.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:thumbsup: 

also have these...










2 NOS 280 motor tags you can stamp them to say what ever you want. To see what they look like on a motor look at my set up. I haven stamped mine but I have seen it done. I have 3 but will keep might keep one for the heck of it.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 12 2008, 04:08 PM~12137807
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> also have these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 NOS 280 motor tags you can stamp them to say what ever you want. To see what they look like on a motor look at my set up. I haven stamped mine but I have seen it done. I have 3 but will keep might keep one for the heck of it.
> *


did you get those on ebay? if so i was bidding on them but lost...


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Nov 10 2008, 08:23 PM~12116184-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post the video homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HAVE TO FIND IT.... JASON POSTED IT IN THE OLD TOPIC AND I DIDN'T SAVE IT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 04:11 AM~12121880
> *Ouch... rat rod he said.... Some times we dont need all that chrome and flashy paint dawg but it dont mean we roll rat rods. If we just wanted flash we would get over the counter chrome pumps. Dont get me wrong, I love aircraft with flash but it isnt for me. My set up was built to my exact specs for me and only me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opion only I dont speak for milk bone or any one else.
> killer dawg  :biggrin: looks like you are going through the same thing I have been worried about. I was thinking about removing everything for fresh zolotone and a clear coat to prevent water from soaking in.
> *


I AM STILL UNSURE OF THE CHROME
I AM STILL IN FAVOR OF A CLEAN PAINTED SET UP

YEAH   IT GOT CAUGHT IN THE RAIN A FEW TIMES


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2008, 04:20 AM~12121905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I LOVE THIS SET UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 10:26 AM~12135309
> *come on this is the kinda shit thats gonna get these topics shut!!! you got something to say do it in pm, dont fuck it up for the rest of us.
> 
> all these cheap shots getting tossed around is BULLSHIT!!!!
> *



yeah, we need more cheap shots like rabbit ears and Tru spokes :uh: :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 12 2008, 05:27 PM~12139086
> *yeah, we need more cheap shots like rabbit ears and Tru spokes :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



thats enough go to the naughty chair :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 12 2008, 04:37 PM~12138018
> *did you get those on ebay? if so i was bidding on them but lost...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## milkbone

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: milkbone, ACCESSORYFREAK, jgaona05


WUZ UP ACCESSORY


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

wass uppp
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JustRite, HustlerSpank


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 12 2008, 08:35 PM~12140471
> *wass uppp
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: JustRite, HustlerSpank
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 12 2008, 03:01 PM~12137317
> *hey homie,I would be interested in those also.Do you still have that nos 280?Whats the ticket?
> *


yes, I just got a real nice high grade professional copier, so no more trips to Kinkos. HPs all in one really suck. 3 ink carts (at Costco, even) cost more than a new copier. 


On the PESCOs manuals, $20.00 each on the 280 and 777 manuals. $15.00 on the Big Green Hydro-aire 

Postage paid in the lower 48 states.



On the NOS 280, the one with the broken base, but I'll throw in an original base. (military green primer). ummm, I'll sell it for $100. less than Rollin, Envious Touch and Mr. LAC. Ha, hows that for making/losing friends... 

Really, I have no idea what they go for, just throw me an offer. I would consider some type of trade for an Adel.

"SS" maybe email me at [email protected] or better yet, [email protected] !!


----------



## Hydros

:yes:


----------



## Hydros

ACCESSORYFREAK

I'd be interested in one of those plates. If you want to sell just one, name your price and paypal ID. If it looks good, I'll shot that over ASAP.

aircraftstock refuses my bids, Mike is such a Puss.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

WHATS UP EDMUND?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

who's going to be the first with a 58/59 to bust out with an aicraft setup with one of these on the trunk?

nos $255 shipped in the lower 48


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 13 2008, 01:08 AM~12137807
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> also have these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 NOS 280 motor tags you can stamp them to say what ever you want. To see what they look like on a motor look at my set up. I haven stamped mine but I have seen it done. I have 3 but will keep might keep one for the heck of it.
> *


PM sent!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 13 2008, 01:30 AM~12143172
> *who's going to be the first with a 58/59 to bust out with an aicraft setup with one of these on the trunk?
> 
> nos $255 shipped in the lower 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 12 2008, 10:24 PM~12141808
> *ACCESSORYFREAK
> 
> I'd be interested in one of those plates. If you want to sell just one, name your price and paypal ID. If it looks good, I'll shot that over ASAP.
> 
> aircraftstock refuses my bids, Mike is such a Puss.
> *


personal messenger is full


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 13 2008, 07:34 PM~12145185
> *personal messenger is full
> *


Just send him an email 

[email protected] or [email protected]



Thanks for those overhaul manuals Tony!  :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 12 2008, 11:16 PM~12141692
> *yes, I just got a real nice high grade professional copier, so no more trips to Kinkos. HPs all in one really suck. 3 ink carts (at Costco, even) cost more than a new copier.
> On the PESCOs manuals, $20.00 each on the 280 and 777 manuals.  $15.00 on the Big Green Hydro-aire
> 
> Postage paid in the lower 48 states.
> On the NOS 280, the one with the broken base, but I'll throw in an original base. (military green primer).  ummm,  I'll sell it for $100. less than Rollin, Envious Touch and Mr. LAC.  Ha, hows that for making/losing friends...
> 
> Really, I have no idea what they go for, just throw me an offer. I would consider some type of trade for an Adel.
> 
> "SS"  maybe email me at [email protected] or better yet, [email protected] !!
> *


A sure steal...great price.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

anything I need to know when putting accumulators on an aircraft set up? Where is the best place to install them? I would like to buy some of those new parkers that are being sold and hide them. Is that possible or do they need to be installed in certain locations? Actually I really only want to do the front thats were I need it the most.

Either that or maybe I should just do shock relocaters.... Im trying to prep my car for driving distances.


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 13 2008, 12:30 AM~12143172
> *who's going to be the first with a 58/59 to bust out with an aicraft setup with one of these on the trunk?
> 
> nos $255 shipped in the lower 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 12 2008, 03:08 PM~12137807
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> also have these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 NOS 280 motor tags you can stamp them to say what ever you want. To see what they look like on a motor look at my set up. I haven stamped mine but I have seen it done. I have 3 but will keep might keep one for the heck of it.
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 13 2008, 03:57 PM~12148918
> *anything I need to know when putting accumulators on an aircraft set up? Where is the best place to install them? I would like to buy some of those new parkers that are being sold and hide them. Is that possible or do they need to be installed in certain locations? Actually I really only want to do the front thats were I need it the most.
> 
> Either that or maybe I should just do shock relocaters.... Im trying to prep my car for driving distances.
> *



X'S 2
I WOULD LIK ETO KNOW ALSO.
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 13 2008, 03:57 PM~12148918
> *anything I need to know when putting accumulators on an aircraft set up? Where is the best place to install them? I would like to buy some of those new parkers that are being sold and hide them. Is that possible or do they need to be installed in certain locations? Actually I really only want to do the front thats were I need it the most.
> 
> Either that or maybe I should just do shock relocaters.... Im trying to prep my car for driving distances.
> *


Use softer coils, its the same thing.


----------



## Guest

Ok, so I bought these Eemcos from Hustler Spank. He made me an offer I couldn't refuse and since they are both 3000 PSI, I couldn't say no. 

Here they are. Clean, complete, but few dents here and there. To be expected from 50 year old parts.


----------



## Guest

A little bit of transformation and here they are. My pics suck, but you get the idea. i get the pumps heads back tomorrow from polisher. The hardest part was the paint since it is HOK and I had to spray a white base first. I am thinking to go t Danny D to have him stripe a little bit.


----------



## Guest

All new polished stainless bolts, Motors blocked before paint. Came out nice. I might become a painter. :0 Only took me 6 times to get it right :uh:


----------



## Guest

I still miss my Pescos. They were actually harder to work on :0


----------



## Guest

Since I can never make up my mind, Imma put 1 Eemco, 1 Sidewinder, 1 Rooster, and 1 280, then call my setup, The Sampler :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 14 2008, 09:24 AM~12153594
> *Since I can never make up my mind, Imma put 1 Eemco, 1 Sidewinder, 1 Rooster, and 1 280, then call my setup, The Sampler :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 14 2008, 01:17 AM~12153564
> *A little bit of transformation and here they are. My pics suck, but you get the idea. i get the pumps heads back tomorrow from polisher. The hardest part was the paint since it is HOK and I had to spray a white base first. I am thinking to go t Danny D to have him stripe a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THose look purty!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 13 2008, 11:17 PM~12153564
> *A little bit of transformation and here they are. My pics suck, but you get the idea. i get the pumps heads back tomorrow from polisher. The hardest part was the paint since it is HOK and I had to spray a white base first. I am thinking to go t Danny D to have him stripe a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     MUST BE NICE TO WALK IN THE SHOES OF MR "DIPPINIT".

I'M JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

look nice brandon! now get the 409 done and out for new years!


----------



## Firefly

Who's got a Pesco 280 base for me? 1 of mine is damaged and I'd like to replace it.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 14 2008, 10:40 AM~12156602
> *Who's got a Pesco 280 base for me? 1 of mine is damaged and I'd like to replace it.
> *


i think tattoo76 has some


----------



## Firefly

Thanks man, I'll send Jason a PM.

Great job on your '62 man, it really looks like GM issued it from the factory like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 14 2008, 11:04 AM~12156847
> *Thanks man, I'll send Jason a PM.
> 
> Great job on your '62 man, it really looks like GM issued it from the factory like that :thumbsup:
> *



thanks its getting there! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

My new addition


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 14 2008, 10:38 AM~12156580
> *look nice brandon! now get the 409 done and out for new years!
> *



Its driveable already :0 

Gonna pick up pump heads here in the next hour. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 AM~12156460
> *       MUST BE NICE TO WALK IN THE SHOES OF MR "DIPPINIT".
> 
> I'M JEALOUS!!!
> *



I figured since I can't have a 58 rag, I had to make up for my short comings in other ways


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 14 2008, 12:11 PM~12157473
> *I figured since I can't have a 58 rag, I had to make up for my short comings in other ways
> *


THATS NOT TRUE!!! WITH YOUR PAPER, YOU CAN HAVE THEM ALL.......  :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

:0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 14 2008, 01:17 AM~12153564
> *A little bit of transformation and here they are. My pics suck, but you get the idea. i get the pumps heads back tomorrow from polisher. The hardest part was the paint since it is HOK and I had to spray a white base first. I am thinking to go t Danny D to have him stripe a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




are you gonna polish the pump heads also or just paint them ???

and did you take the whole thing apart to polish what you have already done???
i meane the gears and all


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 13 2008, 11:17 PM~12153564
> *A little bit of transformation and here they are. My pics suck, but you get the idea. i get the pumps heads back tomorrow from polisher. The hardest part was the paint since it is HOK and I had to spray a white base first. I am thinking to go t Danny D to have him stripe a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET ASS PUMPS BRANDON CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN YOUR RIDE,ANY PICS OF YOUR MOTOR I HEARD IT'S BAD ASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 14 2008, 12:17 AM~12153564
> *A little bit of transformation and here they are. My pics suck, but you get the idea. i get the pumps heads back tomorrow from polisher. The hardest part was the paint since it is HOK and I had to spray a white base first. I am thinking to go t Danny D to have him stripe a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie you own my favorite 63 of all time can't wait to see the makeover :worship:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 14 2008, 12:17 AM~12153564
> *A little bit of transformation and here they are. My pics suck, but you get the idea. i get the pumps heads back tomorrow from polisher. The hardest part was the paint since it is HOK and I had to spray a white base first. I am thinking to go t Danny D to have him stripe a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn big homie nice, it takes time to get it right 409 too like ur style nice nice and nice ....


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## JasonJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 14 2008, 02:40 PM~12156602
> *Who's got a Pesco 280 base for me? 1 of mine is damaged and I'd like to replace it.
> *


i got a case of NOS bases, let me know which motor you got.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 14 2008, 08:11 PM~12161445
> *i got a case of NOS bases, let me know which motor you got.
> *



wow! havent seen you on here in awhile.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 14 2008, 11:11 PM~12161445
> *i got a case of NOS bases, let me know which motor you got.
> *


hey homie i need a plate that goes over the power bolt and looks like it has wings you got some let me know.


----------



## ss62vert

Hey Tattoo-76

Shoot me a pm with your contact info I need some stuff too


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 14 2008, 12:05 AM~12153482
> *Use softer coils, its the same thing.
> *


I tried it but thanx for a great suggestion  it did make the ride a little better. Any one else have any info on accumulators used in an aircraft setups? Has any one done it? any pics?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 14 2008, 12:17 AM~12153564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This setup is going to look great if the rest has the same attention to detail! what a difference from the before pic. What else you got ready for your setup D?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

yup,that set up is gonna be sweet!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Homies. I took the motors apart, but did not take the pumps heads apart. Did take each bolt out 1 by 1 so the polisher could get around them. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I don't think i am going to put the motor tags back on. I am thinking to have Danny D stripe the EEmco logo :biggrin: 

For the tanks, I was thinking to run 3 A4's, since I have them. I for each pump, and 1 reservoir. I have the zig zags, and some baddass filters I got from Mike. the only thing I need is fittings, and Adex dumps :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 15 2008, 08:46 AM~12164378
> *This setup is going to look great if the rest has the same attention to detail! what a difference from the before pic. What else you got ready for your setup D?
> *


I just want to keep it clean, and simple. like your estilo :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2008, 08:33 PM~12164924
> *I don't think i am going to put the motor tags back on. I am thinking to have Danny D stripe the EEmco logo :biggrin:
> 
> For the tanks, I was thinking to run 3 A4's, since I have them. I for each pump, and 1 reservoir. I have the zig zags, and some baddass filters I got from Mike. the only thing I need is fittings, and Adex dumps :biggrin:
> *


Pumps came out great! I like the idea of having the logo striped on, in my opinion, do it!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2008, 12:31 PM~12164911
> *Thanks Homies. I took the motors apart, but did not take the pumps heads apart. Did take each bolt out 1 by 1 so the polisher could get around them.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks very nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 15 2008, 10:35 AM~12164942
> *Pumps came out great! I like the idea of having the logo striped on, in my opinion, do it!
> *


yeah, because my car is more custom, so it needs the custom touch :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 15 2008, 10:38 AM~12164956
> *Looks very nice
> *


thanks RA :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2008, 08:40 PM~12164963
> *yeah, because my car is more custom, so it needs the custom touch :biggrin:
> *


All about the details


----------



## JasonJ

Looks good B. uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bad Ass


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Those pumpheads came out really nice DIPPINIT.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 15 2008, 04:18 PM~12166718
> *Those pumpheads came out really nice DIPPINIT.
> *



Thanks Jaime :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 14 2008, 02:25 PM~12156460
> *       MUST BE NICE TO WALK IN THE SHOES OF MR "DIPPINIT".
> 
> I'M JEALOUS!!!
> *


You aint gonna cut shit. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2008, 02:31 PM~12164911
> *Thanks Homies. I took the motors apart, but did not take the pumps heads apart. Did take each bolt out 1 by 1 so the polisher could get around them.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Serious work right there. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 16 2008, 10:08 AM~12171297
> *You aint gonna cut shit.  :uh:
> *



X2 to you :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 16 2008, 02:11 PM~12171311
> *X2 to you :0
> *


 :cheesy: x3 hno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

So did you throw them into the washer with some HOK added and they came out like that?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 16 2008, 10:13 AM~12171324
> *So did you throw them into the washer with some HOK added and they came out like that?
> *



1 cup of Oxyclean, and a tablespoon of candy orange and that was it :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 16 2008, 02:16 PM~12171342
> *1 cup of Oxyclean, and a tablespoon of candy orange and that was it :biggrin:
> *


The dryer cured the finish and polished the aluminum


----------



## Guest

How bout that Lesnar fight?


----------



## Mr Impala

almost done wiring it up, see how u can barely see the power wire on the motors!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 09:09 PM~12174924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done wiring it up, see how u can barely see the power wire on the motors!!
> *



lookin good brent i like the look


----------



## matdogg

I have 4 hydro-aire 16's three of them the solenoids are not working one of them still works. I don't know much about them this is the way I got them they are what they are. just trying to see what i can get out them


----------



## matdogg




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Ill give you a $100 each


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 08:09 PM~12174924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done wiring it up, see how u can barely see the power wire on the motors!!
> *



damn you got some shit right there wheres the wings :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

my new score

t


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 17 2008, 05:48 PM~12183938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new score
> 
> t
> *


I want one Albert!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 17 2008, 05:48 PM~12183938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new score
> 
> t
> *



280s , Thats my choice, Im not into 777s. Good find , hope you got them at a good price. 


Now you just need the mini tanks.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Nov 17 2008, 08:12 PM~12184144-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want one Albert!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill let you know if i wanna get rid of the odd ball, one of the motors has the the 2 studs
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 17 2008, 09:14 PM~12184863
> *280s ,  Thats my choice,  Im not into 777s. Good find , hope you got them  at a good price.
> Now you just need the mini tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if i told you how much i got them for you wouldnt belive me :biggrin: 

would one of those small tanks be enough to do the front or the back? if it is i got a pair just waiting to get done up.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

would one of those small tanks be enough to do the front or the back? if it is i got a pair just waiting to get done up.
[/quote]






The pump in the pic is 100% OG . I have 3 of them that are OG and they told me the tank was enough. It holds 2 1/2 quarts. If it doesnt hold enough, just refill untill the oil reaches the front, then there should enough. The cylinders dont need that much to extend. 

I hate to see 2 pumps with 3 tanks, thats just too much oil. :angry:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 18 2008, 04:48 AM~12185323
> *ill let you know if i wanna get rid of the odd ball, one of the motors has the the 2 studs
> *


I need the base for that


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 14 2008, 07:17 PM~12160488
> *Damn big homie nice, it takes time to get it right  409 too like ur style nice nice and nice ....
> *


Spanky was that 2 dimonds in the ruff or what? Came out nice Brandon. Was in SLC for a few days. For got to take your phone #. I'll be back for Thanksgiving. Lets do some swaps. Let me know what your looking for. I'll give you a call.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 19 2008, 12:06 AM~12198655
> *Spanky was that 2 dimonds in the ruff or what?  Came out nice Brandon.  Was in SLC for a few days.  For got to take your phone #.  I'll be back for Thanksgiving.  Lets do some swaps.  Let me know what your looking for.  I'll give you a call.
> *



Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 19 2008, 12:06 AM~12198655
> *Spanky was that 2 dimonds in the ruff or what?  Came out nice Brandon.  Was in SLC for a few days.  For got to take your phone #.  I'll be back for Thanksgiving.  Lets do some swaps.  Let me know what your looking for.  I'll give you a call.
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

Once your done trading you gotta post up pics :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 19 2008, 05:00 AM~12198891
> *Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *



you got pics of the ride?


bad ass pumps you got there maybee i can be like you one day. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 19 2008, 01:06 AM~12198655
> *Spanky was that 2 dimonds in the ruff or what?  Came out nice Brandon.  Was in SLC for a few days.  For got to take your phone #.  I'll be back for Thanksgiving.  Lets do some swaps.  Let me know what your looking for.  I'll give you a call.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 19 2008, 07:08 AM~12199597
> *you got pics of the ride?
> bad ass pumps you got there maybee i can be like you one day. :biggrin:
> *



THE CAR WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR, Lifestyle ride :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Does any1 know where i could get a billet tank made?


----------



## Guest

I have 4 #8 Male Male new in box Koehler check valves, for sale $100 shipped. 

pics whne I get home


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 19 2008, 10:58 AM~12201489
> *Does any1 know where i could get a billet tank made?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 19 2008, 02:42 PM~12203272
> *:wave:
> *



I shoulda known :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 19 2008, 02:49 PM~12203321
> *I shoulda known :0
> *


Give me a call.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 19 2008, 03:03 PM~12203446
> *Give me a call.
> *



pm me ur number again ese, I always forget to lock it in


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 19 2008, 11:28 AM~12201706
> *I have 4 #8 Male Male new in box Koehler check valves, for sale $100 shipped.
> 
> pics whne I get home
> *


Pm sent 
I am also looking for a nice set of zig zags and filters


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 19 2008, 11:28 AM~12201706-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 #8 Male Male new in box Koehler check valves, for sale $100 shipped.
> 
> pics whne I get home
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ss62vert_@Nov 19 2008, 04:20 PM~12204177
> *Pm sent
> I am also looking for a nice set of zig zags and filters
> *



Sold, Thanks Rick :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

ANYONE HAVE 2 EXTRA 777 PUMP HEADS LAYING AROUND FOR SALE?

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## HustlerSpank

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, prewar_gm_access
green light on the tanks homie ....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 19 2008, 03:14 AM~12198904
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> Once your done trading you gotta post up pics :biggrin:
> *


I would like to post some pics but don't know how. 41bowtie showed me how but I cant remember. I need a refresher course. Help Mr Wizard. He's to busy trying to figure out how to put a bullet on your 280s :biggrin: Albert get at me when you get a chance. I got one smooth SS and one reg. Coco tanks Let me know what works for you. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 20 2008, 08:25 PM~12215545
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, prewar_gm_access
> green light on the tanks homie ....
> *


You got it Spanky :thumbsup: Its going to cost you a drumstick and 2 extra tamales on turkey day. Let me know if there is anything else you need. Maybe some zig zags for a slice of that killer pie mama makes, a scoop of ice cream. Cant wait. :biggrin: Later


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 20 2008, 07:39 PM~12215728
> *You got it Spanky :thumbsup: Its going to cost you a drumstick and 2 extra tamales on turkey day.  Let me know if there is anything else you need.  Maybe some zig zags for a slice of that killer pie mama makes, a scoop of ice cream.  Cant wait. :biggrin:  Later
> *



Spanky don't share his comida :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 20 2008, 08:39 PM~12215728
> *You got it Spanky :thumbsup: Its going to cost you a drumstick and 2 extra tamales on turkey day.  Let me know if there is anything else you need.  Maybe some zig zags for a slice of that killer pie mama makes, a scoop of ice cream.  Cant wait. :biggrin:  Later
> *


its all good homie i got them zig zagz og ones in the boxes ill call you on sunday cool


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 20 2008, 08:43 PM~12215795
> *Spanky don't share his comida :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL I will be in cali for next pomona homie ill bring some nice tanks with me just in case...


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 20 2008, 10:27 PM~12215568
> *I would like to post some pics but don't know how.  41bowtie showed me how but I cant remember.  I need a refresher course.  Help Mr Wizard.  He's to busy trying to figure out how to put a bullet on your 280s  :biggrin:  Albert get at me when you get a chance.  I got one smooth SS and one reg. Coco tanks  Let me know what works for you.  Later
> *



you read my mind, i tried calling twice but no answer.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 20 2008, 07:47 PM~12215846
> *LOL  I will be in cali for next pomona homie ill bring some nice tanks with me just in case...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

HERES A PIC OF THE SET UP GOING IN MY 63 THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE PEACE


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Nov 21 2008, 12:02 AM~12218022
> *HERES A PIC OF THE SET UP GOING IN MY 63 THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE PEACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie came up. Where did you find all those goodies? I know you can't wait. Looking good.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 20 2008, 08:43 PM~12215795
> *Spanky don't share his comida :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


He want's some real clean tanks??? I wont tell if he don't :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 20 2008, 11:31 PM~12218213
> *He want's some real clean tanks???  I wont tell if he don't  :biggrin:
> *



Spank had a tank I shoulda bought, but iwasn't sure what I needed. :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 21 2008, 12:31 AM~12218213
> *He want's some real clean tanks???  I wont tell if he don't  :biggrin:
> *


 NOS please


----------



## ss62vert

Still looking for some nos zig zags #8's fem/fem and nos filters. Post up or pm pics of what you got


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Nov 21 2008, 01:02 AM~12218022
> *HERES A PIC OF THE SET UP GOING IN MY 63 THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE PEACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice dumps! :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

i might as well ask 

what are pesco units going for these days

i like that old school look.

and what info do yall have on monster green dumps 

just got one and ready to put it on.

thank you


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 22 2008, 05:47 PM~12231229
> *i might as well ask
> 
> what are pesco units going for these days
> 
> i like that old school look.
> 
> and what info do yall have on monster green dumps
> 
> just got one and ready to put it on.
> 
> thank you
> *



PRICES VARY. DEPENDS WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR. I CAN HELP PM ME.
WHAT INFO YOU LOOKING FOR ABOUT MONSTER GREENS? I HAVE MANUALS.


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

_*16*_


----------



## cobrakarate

yeah that looks like the one i have.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 22 2008, 06:11 PM~12231324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is that how we get them if we buy them from you? with that ugly ass weld


----------



## Hydros

I like the supply line and return port all in one. Just "T" it for both functions. No need for three ports for a tank. (IMO)

BTW, is that a mock-up or will that really work?

(the outer dump appears to be installed in an interesting configuration).


----------



## Hydros

Matdogg, on those hydro-aires, it appears those were normally open valves. Just converted over to NC. 

Do they click when 24 volts is applied? Or do you see a faint spark when touching the pin/s?

I am wondering if it's the inside guts keeping the valves from working.


----------



## Hydros

Mind if I post this image of your valve on another site?


----------



## Hydros

Just wondering if a non military grade Amphenol connector is made for the dumps we use and would the prices be much lower?

I really can't see a valid reason for the prices, unless it's the military rating? $20. will buy you a lot of china made electric toys.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 06:39 PM~12231844
> *:0  is that how we get them if we buy them from you? with that ugly ass weld
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 20 2008, 11:26 PM~12218178
> *Homie came up.  Where did you find all those goodies?  I know you can't wait.  Looking good.
> *


got them from ted about 4 years ago, Im running two pesco equalizers also. hope it will be in and functioning by spring 09 now that i got most the shit. ill keep posting peace.


----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 22 2008, 04:47 PM~12231229
> *i might as well ask
> 
> what are pesco units going for these days
> 
> i like that old school look.
> 
> and what info do yall have on monster green dumps
> 
> just got one and ready to put it on.
> 
> thank you
> *


If you need a set up or Aircraft parts hit up "HustlerSpank" Killer prices and best of all can be trusted. I would like to say all the sellers here are straight up but do your home work.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 23 2008, 02:24 AM~12234246
> *If you need a set up or Aircraft parts hit up "HustlerSpank"  Killer prices and best of all can be trusted.  I would like to say all the sellers here are straight up but do your home work.
> *


Spank is straight up people,I like dealing with homeboy.

George,I need that "Fenton" push rod cover,talk to me.


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 23 2008, 04:24 AM~12234246
> *If you need a set up or Aircraft parts hit up "HustlerSpank"  Killer prices and best of all can be trusted.  I would like to say all the sellers here are straight up but do your home work.
> *





> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 23 2008, 10:28 AM~12234642
> *Spank is straight up people,I like dealing with homeboy.
> 
> George,I need that "Fenton" push rod cover,talk to me.
> *



x777280


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 07:39 PM~12231844
> *:0  is that how we get them if we buy them from you? with that ugly ass weld
> *



I can grind them down


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 22 2008, 07:46 PM~12231883
> *I like the supply line and return port all in one. Just "T" it for both functions. No need for three ports for a tank.  (IMO)
> 
> BTW, is that a mock-up or will that really work?
> 
> (the outer dump appears to be installed in an interesting configuration).
> *



oh thanks bro,,,,,reverse the adel...my bad, :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 22 2008, 11:25 PM~12233409
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Nov 22 2008, 10:53 PM~12233833
> *got them from ted about 4 years ago, Im running two pesco equalizers also. hope it will be in and  functioning by spring 09 now that i got most the shit. ill keep posting peace.
> *


Sounds good. Where you located? What are you trying to do with the car?? :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 22 2008, 07:14 PM~12231071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 23 2008, 08:40 AM~12234867
> *Sounds good. Where you located? What are you trying to do with the car?? :biggrin:
> *


Im up north near seattle wa in bremerton. Im gonna just build a clean ass driver.
six batts just lay n play. We have a upholstery and metal fab shop we just opened so its gonna show are work. Ive had the car since I was 16 so 8 years now just taking my time getting it just how I want it. cant put a half ass car out with an og set up in it you know what i mean. check out some stuff we have done so far 
www.myspace.com/certified_customs


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:45 AM~12235457
> *Im up north near seattle wa in bremerton. Im gonna just build a clean ass driver.
> six batts just lay n play. We have a upholstery and metal fab shop we just opened so its gonna show are work. Ive had the car since I was 16 so 8 years now just taking my time getting it just how I want it. cant put a half ass car out with an og set up in it you know what i mean. check out some stuff we have done so far
> www.myspace.com/certified_customs
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 23 2008, 08:28 AM~12234642
> *Spank is straight up people,I like dealing with homeboy.
> 
> George,I need that "Fenton" push rod cover,talk to me.
> *


You know me. I love swappin anything but my wife. I don't play chest but I think it's your move. Later


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 23 2008, 10:51 AM~12235491
> *You know me.  I love swappin anything but my wife.  I don't play chest but I think it's your move.  Later
> *



pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 23 2008, 02:24 AM~12234246
> *If you need a set up or Aircraft parts hit up "HustlerSpank"  Killer prices and best of all can be trusted.  I would like to say all the sellers here are straight up but do your home work.
> *








> Spank is straight up people,I like dealing with homeboy.
> 
> Thanks george & jaime whats new?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 23 2008, 11:28 AM~12234642
> *Spank is straight up people
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> Spank is straight up people,I like dealing with homeboy.
> 
> Thanks george & jaime whats new?
> 
> What up Spanky I'll packing soon for the trip to SLC. I'll get with you in a couple of days to see if you want me to bring any other parts. I always drive when I take the wife and kids but the want to ride the train. So it looks like Amtrack with a big carry on bag. Later
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2008, 04:13 PM~12236743
> *x2
> *


Hay Tattoo, Mike Isiki speaks highly of you. I asked him whats up with hommies arsenal of parts. He thinks rather than investing in the stock market or real estate you chose vintage aircraft parts. Wise choice. Do you buy sell or trade? Mike told me to tell you I love the Doors to get a bro deal :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 23 2008, 05:08 PM~12237407
> *Hay Tattoo,  Mike Isiki speaks highly of you.  I asked him whats up with hommies arsenal of parts.  He thinks rather than investing in the stock market or real estate you chose vintage aircraft parts.  Wise choice.  Do you buy sell or trade?  Mike told me to tell you I love the Doors to get a bro deal:biggrin:
> *


lol, The Doors are the SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2008, 07:13 PM~12236743
> *x2
> *



WUZ UP JASON... WHERE THE HELL YA BEEN :cheesy: 

STILL GOT THE VIDEO OF MY CAR AT YOUR HOUSE :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

Just checking fellas, been M.I.A for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

Hey! NEW AND IMPROVED you got a PM ESE. :nicoderm:


----------



## PHATRYDE

can anyone tell me if its posible to convert baby adels from normally open to normally closed.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by PHATRYDE_@Nov 23 2008, 08:45 PM~12239217
> *can anyone tell me if its posible to convert baby adels from normally open to normally closed.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 23 2008, 09:08 PM~12237407
> *Hay Tattoo,  Mike Isiki speaks highly of you.  I asked him whats up with hommies arsenal of parts.  He thinks rather than investing in the stock market or real estate you chose vintage aircraft parts.  Wise choice.  Do you buy sell or trade?  Mike told me to tell you I love the Doors to get a bro deal :biggrin:
> *


Mikes a good guy. I bought my first set of Zig Zag slowdowns from him like 8 years ago and we been friends ever since. Ive bought over 300 more slowdowns since then, lol. Hes a good guy for sure...and I definitely do LOVE the Doors!!! :biggrin: 


I still have the first 2 Zig Zags I got from him. (the real #8 female/female)













Its funny you mention it as an investment, back in 1999-2000 you couldnt GIVE AWAY Pesco's, and now everyone seems to want them, Im amazed at how things have changed, especially after meeting so many guys who were lowriding back in the 60's and hearing all the stories of how everyone basically threw out their Pesco's in the 70's and started using tailgate pumps instead, now its being reversed.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2008, 09:54 PM~12239862
> *Mikes a good guy. I bought my first set of Zig Zag slowdowns from him like 8 years ago and we been friends ever since. Ive bought over 300 more slowdowns since then, lol. Hes a good guy for sure...and I definitely do LOVE the Doors!!!  :biggrin:
> I still have the first 2 Zig Zags I got from him. (the real #8 female/female)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny you mention it as an investment, back in 1999-2000 you couldnt GIVE AWAY Pesco's, and now everyone seems to want them, Im amazed at how things have changed, especially after meeting so many guys who were lowriding back in the 60's and hearing all the stories of how everyone basically threw out their Pesco's in the 70's and started using tailgate pumps instead, now its being reversed.
> *


What up old friend. How are you doing? Mike is on the phone, He said what's up?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 23 2008, 09:39 PM~12237666
> *WUZ UP JASON... WHERE THE HELL YA BEEN  :cheesy:
> 
> STILL GOT THE VIDEO OF MY CAR AT YOUR HOUSE :cheesy:
> *


Ive been chillin, give me a call tomorrow.

heres the video. :biggrin: 


http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=50fp5g&s=4


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 24 2008, 01:58 AM~12239887
> *What up old friend. How are you doing? Mike is on the phone, He said what's up?
> *


tell him I said :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 24 2008, 01:58 AM~12239887
> *What up old friend. How are you doing?
> *


 :wave: 


Im doing good, how bout you?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2008, 10:02 PM~12239913
> *tell him I said  :wave:
> *


He said what are you doing up this late??; You must be drunk off sweat tea...LOL!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2008, 10:06 PM~12239926
> *:wave:
> Im doing good, how bout you?
> *


I've been MIA just like you :biggrin: for a while taking care of things, Other then that. I been good... Thanx!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 24 2008, 02:14 AM~12239977
> *He said what are you doing up this late??; You must be drunk off sweat tea...LOL!
> *


I slept all day, being lazy, lol.

Im drinking water, hope it makes me sleepy, haha.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Its funny you mention it as an investment, back in 1999-2000 you couldnt GIVE AWAY Pesco's, and now everyone seems to want them, Im amazed at how things have changed, especially after meeting so many guys who were lowriding back in the 60's and hearing all the stories of how everyone basically threw out their Pesco's in the 70's and started using tailgate pumps instead, now its being reversed.
[/quote]

Home foreclosures are at an all time high and the stock market is belly up but Low riding is still going strong. I love it. You have probably herd this from a lot of the old viejitos "when my Adel acted up, chucked it in the garbage can and put a new one on" If they only knew. You probably don't need anything but I'll try to find something cool to trade. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 23 2008, 11:53 AM~12235497
> *pics?? :biggrin:
> *


OK OK I hooked up with 41 bowtie and got some schoolin on down loading pics. When I get back from SLC I'll do some pics. I was suppose to get some Eemcos with Stratopowers The ones with the fan on the end but some one beat me to it. I wonder who :angry: JK You got down with the pumps. I can't wait to see the finished set up.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 24 2008, 01:37 AM~12240530
> *OK OK  I hooked up with 41 bowtie and got some schoolin on down loading pics.  When I get back from SLC I'll do some pics.  I was suppose to get some Eemcos with Stratopowers  The ones with the fan on the end but some one beat me to it.  I wonder who  :angry: JK  You got down with the pumps.  I can't wait to see the finished set up.
> *


ill call you today homie


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2008, 12:00 AM~12239902
> *Ive been chillin, give me a call tomorrow.
> 
> heres the video.  :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=50fp5g&s=4
> *


WISH I HAD SOUND ON MY CAMERA....


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2008, 12:00 AM~12239902
> *Ive been chillin, give me a call tomorrow.
> 
> heres the video.  :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=50fp5g&s=4
> *


LOve the sound of those pumps!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2008, 02:00 AM~12239902
> *Ive been chillin, give me a call tomorrow.
> 
> heres the video.  :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=50fp5g&s=4
> *



THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2008, 11:57 PM~11390400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2008, 01:00 AM~12239902
> *Ive been chillin, give me a call tomorrow.
> 
> heres the video.  :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=50fp5g&s=4
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

i just got 2 NOS stratopowers, the serial numbers are only 4 digits away from each other.










.........and i got a nice used one too.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2008, 07:28 PM~12246784
> *i just got 2 NOS stratopowers, the serial numbers are only 4 digits away from each other.
> .........and i got a nice used one too.
> *


NICE FIND. POST PICS! 

I GOT 2 HYDRO AIRES WITH BACK TO BACK SERIAL NUMBERS. NOS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 24 2008, 09:30 PM~12246802
> *NICE FIND. POST PICS!
> 
> I GOT 2 HYDRO AIRES WITH BACK TO BACK SERIAL NUMBERS. NOS
> *


im gonna wipe the preservative oil off of them (looks like cosmoline) and take pics of them tomorrow.


i love getting stuff with close or consecutive serial numbers, that way you know the parts are true matching parts.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2008, 05:34 PM~12246843
> *i love getting stuff with close or consecutive serial numbers, that way you know the parts are true matching parts.
> 
> *


*
I feel the same way.* :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 24 2008, 10:59 PM~12247837
> *I feel the same way.* :thumbsup:
> [/b]


makes you wonder if the same guy put them both together, before lunch, on a rainy monday, with a hangover (i hope not, dont want a lemon).


or if it was a midget standing on a foot stool, wearing a beanie and overalls.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2008, 06:28 PM~12246784
> *i just got 2 NOS stratopowers, the serial numbers are only 4 digits away from each other.
> .........and i got a nice used one too.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 26 2008, 09:18 PM~12270677
> *TTT
> *


I got a deal for you....


----------



## Rollinaround

_*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE AIRCRAFT GUYS*_


----------



## MR.LAC

_Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!_

















:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 27 2008, 02:19 PM~12276682
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 26 2008, 10:20 PM~12270693
> *I got a deal for you....
> *


Talk to me A D


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 09:09 PM~12174924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done wiring it up, see how u can barely see the power wire on the motors!!
> *


I have yet to see a better setup. This is exactly what I want to do on my next setup.


----------



## JustRite

George,I need that "Fenton" push rod cover,talk to me.
[/quote]


Yeah ,me too!!! :roflmao: been after it for awhile Bro,George has bad shit  ...i think cash is gonna have to talk on the Fenton.

I fucked up and sold my Ford straight 6 cover(super rare) but turned the cash into aircraft so its all good.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 27 2008, 06:13 PM~12277905
> *Talk to me A D
> *


After Death


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 27 2008, 06:13 PM~12277905
> *Talk to me A D
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

Perro you know where it hurts .... :0


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 27 2008, 07:02 PM~12278288
> *I have yet to see a better setup. This is exactly what I want to do on my next setup.
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 29 2008, 08:49 AM~12287553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

probably the baddest picture ever taken of tims 57 hydros


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2008, 09:31 PM~12297230
> *probably the baddest picture ever taken of tims 57 hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who took that pic. you are too tall to get a shot like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 30 2008, 07:39 PM~12297964
> *who took that pic. you are too tall to get a shot like that.  :biggrin:
> *


i have knees man i can bend down :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2008, 09:31 PM~12297230
> *probably the baddest picture ever taken of tims 57 hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant get enough of this set-up :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2008, 11:57 PM~12298862
> *i have knees man i can bend down  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> George,I need that "Fenton" push rod cover,talk to me.


Yeah ,me too!!! :roflmao: been after it for awhile Bro,George has bad shit  ...i think cash is gonna have to talk on the Fenton.

I fucked up and sold my Ford straight 6 cover(super rare) but turned the cash into aircraft so its all good.
[/quote]

Well looks like the ball is in your court. I owe you for the Monte Carlo buckets. Just got back from SLC. I'll give you a call tomorrow. Big thanks to Hustler Spank
Homie always hooks me up. One more favor I owe you Spank, but who's counting :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

SUP AIRCRAFT BUDDIES :biggrin: 

Mr Lac, you still want those parts we spoke about?? :0


----------



## Guest

Sup 41, Nice talking to you, get your tickets NOW :0


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 1 2008, 03:21 PM~12302842
> *Sup 41, Nice talking to you, get your tickets NOW :0
> *



nice talking to you too bro, ass soon as i get some things straighten out you know i am.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 1 2008, 10:39 AM~12302038
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> SUP AIRCRAFT BUDDIES :biggrin:
> 
> Mr Lac, you still want those parts we spoke about?? :0
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2008, 11:57 PM~12298862
> *i have knees man i can bend down  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 30 2008, 08:57 PM~12298862-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have knees man i can bend down  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Dec 1 2008, 05:44 PM~12305941
> *
> *



I knew that was coming :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

anybody got pics of any wagons with aircraft setups


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 1 2008, 06:48 PM~12306627
> *anybody got pics of any wagons with aircraft setups
> *



Ted Wells has a 63 wagon at his house lifted. It is a nine passenger, and the batteries are under the rear seat. I didn't see the pumps though


----------



## GREYTREY

im gonna have to give ol teddy a call its been a few months is that a custies car or personal, man i have this vision of an og setup in a wagon i dont know whats better a clean vert or a wagon thats got all the right shit that 62 ted did the gate setup n was tight now everyone want to put to much fancy shit on them


----------



## Guest

3 A4 tanks, the green ones each have a small dent. Would liek to sell as a set, $310 shipped


----------



## GREYTREY

U GOT ANY OTHER TANKS 4 SALE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 1 2008, 10:26 PM~12309373
> *U GOT ANY OTHER TANKS 4 SALE
> *


No but 41 Bowtie gets em :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY+Dec 1 2008, 11:26 PM~12309373-->
> 
> 
> 
> U GOT ANY OTHER TANKS 4 SALE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 12 2008, 03:09 PM~12137385
> *Have these for trade. They are set up to run in a set up similar to mine. They were welded by Leon, Teds welder and are ready for chrome or paint. I will also sell them but would rather trade them for something cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one has a dent but can be fixed when you do the prep work for chrome or paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me if your interested


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 2 2008, 07:35 AM~12308842
> *Ted Wells has a 63 wagon at his house lifted. It is a nine passenger, and the batteries are under the rear seat. I didn't see the pumps though
> *


Is that the optioned out white one you're talking about, with the moonroof?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 2 2008, 02:26 AM~12310210
> *Is that the optioned out white one you're talking about, with the moonroof?
> *



yep


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 2 2008, 12:26 AM~12309373
> *U GOT ANY OTHER TANKS 4 SALE
> *


I got tanks.  what you need.


----------



## 41bowtie

A-6 for sale 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NONSHATTERA...Q5fPartsQ5fGear



2 footer


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Oxygen-Cyli...%3A1|240%3A1318


popular filter this guy has tons of them as soon as this one sells he will post more , has been doing it for about a year now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1940S-BENDI...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


from now on if i find anything that has to do with stuff we can use and im not interested in it i will post it up in here.
you gotta remember that some people on ebay dont know how to spell or they dont
know what the hell they got so you have to get creative when searching for these things on ebay thats how i got 3 A-6 tanks for 40.00 bucks and some NOS republic 90% #6 slowdowns for 20ea.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, 41bowtie

up homie


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 1 2008, 07:48 PM~12306627
> *anybody got pics of any wagons with aircraft setups
> *


I am 61wagon but i got to finish a customer set up first then im going all out


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 2 2008, 08:24 PM~12318926
> *I am    61wagon but i got to finish a customer set up first then im going all out
> *


nice post some pics ,my buddy said hes seen some og setups in wagons on here but i never seen any i could kick myself for not gettin this solid ass 63 i had the chance to buy fuckin complete car for 3500 almost rust free


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 2 2008, 09:10 AM~12311792
> *
> from now on if i find anything that has to do with stuff we can use and im not interested in it i will post it up in here.
> you gotta remember that some people on ebay dont know how to spell or they dont
> know what the hell they got so you have to get creative when searching for these things on ebay thats how i got 3 A-6 tanks for 40.00 bucks and some NOS republic 90% #6 slowdowns for 20ea.
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 2 2008, 10:51 PM~12320106
> *nice post some pics ,my buddy said hes seen some og setups in wagons on here but i never seen any i could kick myself for not gettin this solid ass 63 i had the chance to buy fuckin complete car for 3500 almost rust free
> *


man $3500 not a bad price


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 2 2008, 12:10 PM~12311792
> *
> popular filter this guy has tons of them as soon as this one sells he will post more , has been doing it for about a year now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1940S-BENDI...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> 
> *


yeah, that guy has a shit load of filters, slowdowns and he has "some" pumps too. i've been to that place before and looked around, lots of interesting stuff there.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 3 2008, 07:54 AM~12322592
> *yeah, that guy has a shit load of filters, slowdowns and he has "some" pumps too. i've been to that place before and looked around, lots of interesting stuff there.
> *


x3


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 1 2008, 11:26 PM~12309373
> *U GOT ANY OTHER TANKS 4 SALE
> *


I have new/NOS A6(14" yellow)tanks that are perfect(no dents) and you can chrome them.$240 pair shipped


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 3 2008, 11:54 AM~12322592
> *yeah, that guy has a shit load of filters, slowdowns and he has "some" pumps too. i've been to that place before and looked around, lots of interesting stuff there.
> *


do you have to do anything to the filters for use on a setup?? or i can just install them and be fine? the bendix filters that old guy has??


----------



## DirtySanchez

I just finished my son's bike... powered by a Pesco gear that I retrofitted with a Saco motor.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 2 2008, 11:24 PM~12318926
> *I am    61wagon but i got to finish a customer set up first then im going all out
> *


 :0 What are you workin on???... or is it top secret? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2008, 05:06 PM~12327239
> *:0  What are you workin on???... or is it top secret?  :biggrin:
> *



Not sure if i can say, but rumor has it, it is a orange 64 conv with 4 Pescos :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Dec 3 2008, 04:55 PM~12327124
> *I just finished my son's bike... powered by a Pesco gear that I retrofitted with a Saco motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean!!! Any videos of it in action?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2008, 06:06 PM~12327239
> *:0  What are you workin on???... or is it top secret?  :biggrin:
> *


Super Top Secret


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Dec 3 2008, 06:55 PM~12327124
> *I just finished my son's bike... powered by a Pesco gear that I retrofitted with a Saco motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 interesting mix


----------



## DirtySanchez

no videos yet... I wired it up & 1 of the cylinders was leaking through the top hymejoint ball thats all welded together, I called ProHopper & they are sending me a new cylinder, so when I get that I'll do a video.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Dec 3 2008, 05:55 PM~12327124
> *I just finished my son's bike... powered by a Pesco gear that I retrofitted with a Saco motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UNIQUE!! i'm not usre i personally would put that style in my car, however i think its cool, especially on a bike for your son, and its definately better tham BMH oldskool garbage, i dunno, i think maybe i could get used to it actually, its like "new old school"


----------



## arnout..

so. this is all american WW2 aircraft parts. And apperently there is heaps of that stuff.

but has anybody ever seen *English or German aircraft hydraulic parts *from that war period.
The germans built a shitload of messerschmids and stuka's. i know many got shot down off course. but still there must be some of that stuff around also. 
Or maybe the Japanese Zero's. 

i tried to look for it a little on the web, but no luck. very hard to trace back the brands they used for hydraulics.
anybody has any info about this????


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Dec 4 2008, 02:00 PM~12332220
> *so.  this is all american WW2 aircraft parts. And apperently there is heaps of that stuff.
> 
> but has anybody ever seen English or German aircraft hydraulic parts from that war period.
> The germans built a shitload of messerschmids and stuka's.  i know many got shot down off course. but still there must be some of that stuff around also.
> Or maybe the Japanese Zero's.
> 
> i tried to look for it a little on the web, but no luck.  very hard to trace back the brands they used for hydraulics.
> anybody has any info about this????
> *


Wassup homie, I see you still wanna find those European aircraft parts. We should go to a salvaging yard in Germany some time. Maybe Mike can find one for us.

And when are we gonna rebuild those 777's you have? :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Dec 4 2008, 04:00 AM~12332220
> *so.  this is all american WW2 aircraft parts. And apperently there is heaps of that stuff.
> 
> but has anybody ever seen English or German aircraft hydraulic parts from that war period.
> The germans built a shitload of messerschmids and stuka's.  i know many got shot down off course. but still there must be some of that stuff around also.
> Or maybe the Japanese Zero's.
> 
> i tried to look for it a little on the web, but no luck.  very hard to trace back the brands they used for hydraulics.
> anybody has any info about this????
> *



I think most people like to use what was used back in the day, which was Pescos. It makes the cars period correct. Also availability of course. I think it would be baddass to use some German pumps, but wouldn't know where to start. I did find some german tanks on ebay, but ended up not getting them due to damage. You might have to be the first to do something like this :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 4 2008, 12:33 PM~12333983
> *I think most people like to use what was used back in the day, which was Pescos. It makes the cars period correct. Also availability of course. I think it would be baddass to use some German pumps, but wouldn't know where to start. I did find some german tanks on ebay, but ended up not getting them due to damage. You might have to be the first to do something like this :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy: 

its just a coincidence that the parts come from aircraft. when the first guys who lifted cars were experimenting, they didnt LOOK for aircraft parts, thats just what they had available for cheap. at that time period, southern California was a mecca for used and surplus aircraft parts.


like brandon said, *"It makes the cars period correct"*. if those guys had used something different, then we wouldnt be talking about or buying/selling/using aircraft hydraulics.


----------



## Rollinaround

:werd:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 4 2008, 12:43 PM~12335660
> *x2 :cheesy:
> 
> its just a coincidence that the parts come from aircraft. when the first guys who lifted cars were experimenting, they didnt LOOK for aircraft parts, thats just what they had available for cheap. at that time period, southern California was a mecca for used and surplus aircraft parts.
> like brandon said, "It makes the cars period correct". if those guys had used something different, then we wouldnt be talking about or buying/selling/using aircraft hydraulics.*



I am glad they did use it though, cuzz it looks baddass :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 4 2008, 04:08 PM~12335913
> *I am glad they did use it though, cuzz it looks baddass :biggrin:
> *


yea. in the late 50's/early 60's there wasnt many options for hydraulics anyway.


----------



## GREYTREY

going to look at a 67 wagon tomarrow if its clean it just might get the og treatment it is supposed to have a roof rack and be pretty solid


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 4 2008, 11:31 PM~12341262
> *going to look at a 67 wagon tomarrow if its clean it just might get the og treatment it is supposed to have a roof rack and be pretty solid
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:31 PM~12341262
> *going to look at a 67 wagon tomarrow if its clean it just might get the og treatment it is supposed to have a roof rack and be pretty solid
> *


wagon's will be the next thing 4reals....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 5 2008, 09:30 AM~12343310
> *wagon's will be the next thing 4reals....
> *


I've had a couple nice 64s- In norcal we have always had some nice wagons, but aircraft setups would really set them off. 

heres one of my old ones...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 5 2008, 07:59 AM~12343508
> *I've had a couple nice 64s- In norcal we have always had some nice wagons, but aircraft setups would really set them off.
> *


yeah just sux though cuz to have a nice setup u cant have the 3rd row


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2008, 08:00 AM~12343514
> *yeah just sux though cuz to have a nice setup u cant have the 3rd row
> *


yeah that seat is the shit


----------



## ss62vert

Does anyone have any clean 777 endcaps? Nice enough to plate


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 5 2008, 07:30 AM~12343310
> *wagon's will be the next thing 4reals....
> *


i miss my old wagon, hopefully i can get another one day...

hey spank ive always wondered, are you the guy that used to have the utah taxi?


----------



## GREYTREY

WENT TO LOOK AT THE WAGON THE DUDE SAID IT WAS A 67 IT WAS A 68 I LIKE BOTH YEARS CLEAN COMPLETE SOLID CAR 327, AC , NICE ROOF RACK IM TRYIN TO WORK SOMETHING OUT ITS OG GREEN W MATCHIN INTERIOR LITTLE WATER ON THE FLOORS BUT ALL IN ALL READY FOR SOME AIRCRAFT SHIT HOPE THE DEAL GOES THROUGH


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 5 2008, 07:32 PM~12348877
> *i miss my old wagon, hopefully i can get another one day...
> 
> hey spank ive always wondered, are you the guy that used to have the utah taxi?
> *


Thats me, homie. The utah cab 1962 wagon. Yellow with a white top it had the american flag on top of it. lol. 172 inches standing straigt up in the air like a rocket. its retired now. People are still trying to stand up these cars its funny to me let it go lets ride low and slow and ofcourse clean


----------



## GREYTREY

THIS RIDES AT THE SHOP GETTING SOME UPHOLSTERY SHIT DONE I WOULD LIFT THIS MOTHER FUCKER WITH NO REGRET A FEW OF MY BOYS SAY THEY WOULD ROLL IT STOCK FUCK RESALE VALUE I WOULD DIE IN THIS RIDE PUT A FEW PESCOS IN IT AND ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2008, 09:00 AM~12343514
> *yeah just sux though cuz to have a nice setup u cant have the 3rd row
> *


Maybe???????


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 5 2008, 08:49 PM~12350244
> *Thats me, homie. The utah cab 1962 wagon. Yellow with a white top it had the american flag on top of it. lol. 172 inches standing straigt up in the air like a rocket. its retired now. People are still trying to stand up these cars its funny to me let it go lets ride low and slow and ofcourse clean
> *


cant forget that car.... i used to be into hopping back then too


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> I've had a couple nice 64s- In norcal we have always had some nice wagons, but aircraft setups would really set them off.
> 
> did you see the 9 pass. 64 for $2300 on craigslist? good project for someone.


----------



## Rollinaround

> Does anyone have any clean 777 endcaps? Nice enough to plate


 I do NOS.  



> I've had a couple nice 64s- In norcal we have always had some nice wagons, but aircraft setups would really set them off.
> 
> did you see the 9 pass. 64 for $2300 on craigslist? good project for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 5 2008, 10:51 PM~12350262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS RIDES AT THE SHOP GETTING SOME UPHOLSTERY SHIT DONE I WOULD LIFT THIS MOTHER FUCKER WITH NO REGRET  A FEW OF MY BOYS SAY THEY WOULD ROLL IT STOCK FUCK RESALE VALUE I WOULD DIE IN THIS RIDE PUT A FEW PESCOS IN IT AND ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## jgcustomz

anyone have (2) 777 motors 4 sale pm me prices if available.


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 06:25 PM~12354866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  that sounds loud, loVE IT.


----------



## Mr Impala

one more


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Dec 6 2008, 05:33 PM~12354950
> * that sounds loud, loVE IT.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 04:25 PM~12354866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


It's alive!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Damn Brent, That is Fuckin Bad, Congratulations Dogg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Damn Brent, That is Fuckin Bad, Congratulations Dogg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*you had to say it twice..???????????*


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 04:42 PM~12355016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> one more
> *


Damn sounds clean!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12357180
> *you had to say it twice..???????????
> *


YES


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12357180
> *you had to say it twice..???????????
> *


YES


----------



## Rollinaround

*NEW VIDEO TAKEN BY BY SON OF MY SETUP...*

View My Video

View My Video

KINDA CHOPPY...BUT IT HAS SOUND THIS TIME

...ONE PUMP DOING IT ALL... :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 7 2008, 10:24 AM~12359699
> *NEW VIDEO TAKEN BY BY SON OF MY SETUP...
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video
> 
> KINDA CHOPPY...BUT IT HAS SOUND THIS TIME
> 
> ...ONE PUMP DOING IT ALL... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Very nice sir! :thumbsup: Now you gotta teach me how to wire it so i can wire mine. :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 07:42 PM~12355016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> one more
> *


nice buddy!!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 7 2008, 01:01 PM~12359884
> *:0  Very nice sir!  :thumbsup: Now you gotta teach me how to wire it so i can wire mine.  :nicoderm:
> *



COOL!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2008, 01:12 PM~12359920
> *nice buddy!!!!!!
> *


X2 CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 7 2008, 02:31 PM~12360007
> *X2 CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT.
> *


i wont be in LA again until April...it will be sold by then.


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## Mr Impala

lol noones gonna give me what i want for my car so I might be stuck with it!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2008, 01:02 PM~12360416
> *lol noones gonna give me what i want for my car so I might be stuck with it!
> *



I wouldn't mind to be stuck with a car like that?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Dec 6 2008, 07:25 PM~12354866-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 07:42 PM~12355016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> one more
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

4 #8 Zig Zags for sale $400 shipped, add $12 if you use Paypal.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2008, 01:38 PM~12360601
> *4 #8 Zig Zags for sale $400 shipped, add $12 if you use Paypal.
> *


Good price :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 7 2008, 10:24 AM~12359699
> *NEW VIDEO TAKEN BY BY SON OF MY SETUP...
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video
> 
> KINDA CHOPPY...BUT IT HAS SOUND THIS TIME
> 
> ...ONE PUMP DOING IT ALL... :biggrin:
> *


Bout time...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 7 2008, 06:48 PM~12361722
> *Bout time...Thanks for sharing!
> *


 :biggrin: 

I'll make a better one...the camera phone sucks


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2008, 02:38 PM~12360601
> *4 #8 Zig Zags for sale $400 shipped, add $12 if you use Paypal.
> *


GOOD ASS PRICE


----------



## Guest

Sold to Mr Minnesota :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2008, 08:20 PM~12363457
> *Sold to Mr Minnesota :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GREYTREY

BROKE DOWN MY DUMPS TODAY BEAD BLASTED THE BODIES CLEAR COATED THEM AND BRUSHED FINISHED THE CANDLE STICKS AND SCREWS. STARTED TO POLISH THEM OUT BUT THE MACHINE FINISH GIVES THEM THAT AIRCRAFT LOOK PROBLY WILL HAVE A MIX OF MACHINE AND PLISHED THROUGH OUT FOR THAT NEW OLD LOOK


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 8 2008, 09:59 PM~12373234
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 8 2008, 06:48 PM~12373089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROKE DOWN MY DUMPS TODAY BEAD BLASTED THE BODIES CLEAR COATED THEM AND BRUSHED FINISHED THE CANDLE STICKS AND SCREWS. STARTED TO POLISH THEM OUT BUT THE MACHINE FINISH GIVES THEM THAT AIRCRAFT LOOK PROBLY WILL HAVE A MIX OF MACHINE AND PLISHED THROUGH OUT FOR THAT NEW OLD LOOK
> *



Hell Yeah, looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Little touch by Danny D always brightens things up :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 PM~12374008
> *Little touch by Danny D always brightens things up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 11:05 PM~12374008
> *Little touch by Danny D always brightens things up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that Danny D sure has some skills. he made otherwise worthless hydraulic pumps look worth using. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


for real, the setup looks BADASS. even better since Danny touched them. :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 10:05 PM~12374008
> *Little touch by Danny D always brightens things up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY CLASSY


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:48 PM~12373089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROKE DOWN MY DUMPS TODAY BEAD BLASTED THE BODIES CLEAR COATED THEM AND BRUSHED FINISHED THE CANDLE STICKS AND SCREWS. STARTED TO POLISH THEM OUT BUT THE MACHINE FINISH GIVES THEM THAT AIRCRAFT LOOK PROBLY WILL HAVE A MIX OF MACHINE AND PLISHED THROUGH OUT FOR THAT NEW OLD LOOK
> *



VERY CLEAN!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2008, 08:14 PM~12374124
> *that Danny D sure has some skills. he made otherwise worthless hydraulic pumps look worth using. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> for real, the setup looks BADASS. even better since Danny touched them. :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 09:05 PM~12374008
> *Little touch by Danny D always brightens things up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice B Looking Gooooood


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 8 2008, 08:09 PM~12374066
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


When we gonna meet up?? I can maybe Friday?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 8 2008, 08:34 PM~12374407
> *Nice B Looking Gooooood
> *



They look better than sitting in your lap, lol. Wheres that pic??


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 09:36 PM~12374430
> *They look better than sitting in your lap, lol. Wheres that pic??
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 11:34 PM~12374405
> *:0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 NOS strats, the serial numbers are only 5 digits apart. i need to take some pics and post them on here. :cheesy: 



been lazy, cause its f'ing cold. :angry:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2008, 08:40 PM~12374503
> *i got 2 NOS strats, the serial numbers are only 5 digits apart. i need to take some pics and post them on here.  :cheesy:
> been lazy, cause its f'ing cold. :angry:
> *


what are strats going for? are those for sale


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 8 2008, 08:30 PM~12374355
> *VERY CLASSY
> *



Thanks RA. Might get Danny to Flake the bells to match the patterns, but don't want to overdo it :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 9 2008, 12:05 AM~12374867
> *what are strats going for? are those for sale
> *


everything is for sale (for the most part)


not sure on a price. someone is interested already, but if that deal doesnt work out, i will probably just put them up for sale.


----------



## GREYTREY

my ol lady wants me to put my pescos in the 63 guess i got to get some more pumps if i get the wagon whats out there for sale none pesco might need to get ahold of some slowdowns too probly be ready to re-up in jan whats for sale my fellow aircrafts nuts


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 08:35 PM~12374418
> *When we gonna meet up?? I can maybe Friday?
> *


Sunday is the only day.. I have free.


----------



## MR.LAC

:0 



































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## arnout..

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 06:05 AM~12374008
> *Little touch by Danny D always brightens things up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very very nice man. eemco's are the shit.
top job :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, Firefly
whats up early bird


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 9 2008, 05:20 PM~12377496
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, Firefly
> whats up early bird
> *


4:20 PM over here  

Getting ready to polish the 280's :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 9 2008, 08:22 AM~12377509
> *4:20 PM over here
> 
> Getting ready to polish the 280's  :0
> *



cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 8 2008, 10:55 PM~12376214
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Aye Buey :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 11:06 PM~12374871
> *Thanks RA. Might get Danny to Flake the bells to match the patterns, but don't want to overdo it :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



have him do it....he does a good job!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 PM~12374008
> *Little touch by Danny D always brightens things up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm...  I cant wait to see this Dippinit.. your gonna bust out hard.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 9 2008, 09:59 AM~12378909
> *dammm...   I cant wait to see this Dippinit.. your gonna bust out hard.....
> *



Hopefully it should be done by Cultural Show in 2009! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 01:34 PM~12379885
> *Hopefully it should be done by Cultural Show in 2009! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 11:34 AM~12379885
> *Hopefully it should be done by Cultural Show in 2009! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: LIke the SOS band said.. take your time do it right


----------



## JasonJ

Shit looks sick as fuck DIPPIN.... i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 9 2008, 01:32 PM~12380781
> *:thumbsup: LIke the SOS band said.. take your time do it right
> *



I done took too much time, gotta geter done :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 05:07 PM~12382870
> *I done took too much time, gotta geter done :biggrin:
> *


It's going to be an amazing 408 sixtrey rag


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 9 2008, 07:19 PM~12384340
> *It's going to be an amazing 408 sixtrey rag
> *



:0 :0 408 is San Jo, this is 409 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

*He's down with us...*
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 9 2008, 07:36 PM~12384530
> *He's down with us...
> :biggrin:
> *



That's right :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 09:31 PM~12384462
> *:0  :0  408 is San Jo, this is 409 :biggrin:
> *



Your originally from SJ, aren't you?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 9 2008, 07:38 PM~12384563
> *Your originally from SJ, aren't you?
> *


Lived there when I was young, off 85 and Almaden Expressway. I am white, so lived in the good part of town :biggrin: my bro still lives there


----------



## Guest

Always gotta checc in with the OG's for approval :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Pics of the old setup... Don't laugh, this was 2000 era Wonder if the Eemcos will perform???


----------



## Guest

This is very inspiring


----------



## Guest

chrome motor. He went through some trouble to do this


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 07:48 PM~12384687
> *Always gotta checc in with the OG's for approval :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TEDS A TRUE OG IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN GOOD INFO HE DOESNT MIND TEACHIN THATS WHAT BEIN A OGS ALL ABOUT


----------



## Guest




----------



## GREYTREY

nicest ride ever to come out of wa state clean set up im sure you guys have seen it but here it is anyway


----------



## GREYTREY

showtime cc out of seatle has a clean 57 pescoed up the northwest is getting our aircraft on 4 sho :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:28 PM~12385931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicest ride ever to come out of wa state clean set up im sure you guys have seen it but here it is anyway
> *



this is nice


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 07:51 PM~12384727
> *Pics of the old setup... Don't laugh, this was 2000 era Wonder if the Eemcos will perform???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mine do just fine and so do igarashis


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 07:31 PM~12384462
> *:0  :0  408 is San Jo, this is 409 :biggrin:
> *


Typo sorry... :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 09:46 PM~12386135
> *this is nice
> *


really nice in person too you can eat of every part on the car looks like you are on the same path with your build by the way your set up before was the shit too most people are scared to hop there verts yours is clean and functions nice my kind of ride


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12384609
> *Lived there when I was young, off 85 and Almaden Expressway. I am white, so lived in the good part of town :biggrin:  my bro still lives there
> *



Thats a great part of SJ...I wish my poor white ass could afford to live over there. Hey, can I borrow some $$$ so I can spruce my setup up a little? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 09:48 PM~12384687
> *Always gotta checc in with the OG's for approval :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pic is worth a million bucks for many reasons... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 10 2008, 09:14 AM~12388806
> *Thats a great part of SJ...I wish my poor white ass could afford to live over there. Hey, can I borrow some $$$ so I can spruce my setup up a little?  :biggrin:
> *



nah you gotta stick to old skool :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

the best pic of dippin 63 ever and tony parkers the one on the switch :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 02:14 PM~12390366
> *nah you gotta stick to old skool :biggrin:
> *



hmmmm or do I?  :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

...still got these for a rainy day.

plus more!!!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 10 2008, 12:48 PM~12390640
> *...still got these for a rainy day.
> 
> plus more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Don't tempt me,


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 11:12 PM~12385026
> *chrome motor. He went through some trouble to do this
> *


How would you know??? lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 10 2008, 04:54 PM~12393051
> *How would you know??? lol  :0  :biggrin:
> *


because the Eemco motor can't be taken apart really. the field is permantly "glued" in? You have to make some end plates to seal to chrome it. The motor has a rough casting, so IMO it looks better painted. the Pesco can be taken apart, but the pins are all pressed in and the screws are locktighted. They look good chrome


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 09:09 PM~12393760
> *because the Eemco motor can't be taken apart really. the field is permantly "glued" in? You have to make some end plates to seal to chrome it. The motor has a rough casting, so IMO it looks better painted. the Pesco can be taken apart, but the pins are all pressed in and the screws are locktighted. They look good chrome
> *


Nah man, youre full of it. :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 08:09 PM~12393760
> *because the Eemco motor can't be taken apart really. the field is permantly "glued" in? You have to make some end plates to seal to chrome it. The motor has a rough casting, so IMO it looks better painted. the Pesco can be taken apart, but the pins are all pressed in and the screws are locktighted. They look good chrome
> *



We have taken them apart over here. :biggrin: They are a bitch! Looks better painted anyways IMO.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 06:21 PM~12392731
> *Don't tempt me,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:21 PM~12393897
> *Nah man, youre full of it.  :cheesy:
> *



Can my Brother be un-banned now? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 11:12 PM~12385026
> *chrome motor. He went through some trouble to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that chrome or polished steel?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2008, 07:25 PM~12394701
> *is that chrome or polished steel?
> *


Particle board and silicone, got to keep it water proof and made metal caps that were chrome plated.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2008, 07:25 PM~12394701
> *is that chrome or polished steel?
> *



looks like polished steel, but Mike said he made end caps to get it chromed :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 10:35 PM~12394841
> *looks like polished steel, but Mike said he made end caps to get it chromed :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


this one is polished steel too.














i polished an Adex candle stick one time, and it looked EXACTLY like a chrome Adex candle when I sat them side by side. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2008, 07:38 PM~12394878
> *this one is polished steel too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i polished an Adex candle stick one time, and it looked EXACTLY like a chrome Adex candle when I sat them side by side. :cheesy:
> *



I thought it just didn't chrome well due to rough finish. 

What you want for those pump heads? Josh gonna sell me the D751's for cheap :yes:


----------



## Guest

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: medici78

Why everyone gotta sign in invisible :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 10:46 PM~12394980
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: medici78
> 
> Why everyone gotta sign in invisible :uh:
> *


lurkin ass mofo's :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2008, 07:47 PM~12394988
> *lurkin ass mofo's :cheesy:
> *


yeah, me and you , but whos the 3rd
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 07:35 PM~12394841
> *looks like polished steel, but Mike said he made end caps to get it chromed :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Chrome....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 10 2008, 07:51 PM~12395051
> *Chrome....
> *


theres the 3rd :biggrin: 

i figured Igarashi weent the extra 10 miles :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 10:50 PM~12395038
> *yeah, me and you , but whos the 3rd
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


probably someone from a government agency sent here to infiltrate us for owning/using decommissioned aircraft parts.


kinda like those cunts from the ATF.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 07:52 PM~12395067
> *theres the 3rd :biggrin:
> 
> i figured Igarashi weent the extra 10 miles :biggrin:
> *


On the phone with the homie Ig :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2008, 07:55 PM~12395095
> *probably someone from a government agency sent here to infiltrate us for owning/using decommissioned aircraft parts.
> kinda like those cunts from the ATF.
> *



probably the guy who assembled your NOS Sratopwers :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 10 2008, 11:02 PM~12395172-->
> 
> 
> 
> probably the guy who assembled your NOS Sratopwers  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this guy???
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2008, 11:02 PM~12248586
> *makes you wonder if the same guy put them both together, before lunch, on a rainy monday, with a hangover (i hope not, dont want a lemon).
> or if it was a midget standing on a foot stool, wearing a beanie and overalls.
> *



could be him??????? :0


----------



## Guest




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 11:25 PM~12395462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thats sick, but funny at the same time.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2008, 08:35 PM~12395596
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats sick, but funny at the same time.
> *



what part is funny?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 09:36 PM~12395610
> *what part is funny?
> *


his facial expression


----------



## kraz13

Useful history here!


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> i polished an Adex candle stick one time, and it looked EXACTLY like a chrome Adex candle when I sat them side by side. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> same thing with the candles on the hydroaires


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 10 2008, 10:38 PM~12394878-->
> 
> 
> 
> i polished an Adex candle stick one time, and it looked EXACTLY like a chrome Adex candle when I sat them side by side. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 11 2008, 08:05 AM~12399100
> *
> same thing with the candles on the hydroaires
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :yes:


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## Hipstreet

Taking it to the top :biggrin: 


Whats up Tattoo?


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 11 2008, 06:55 PM~12405061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it to the top :biggrin:
> Whats up Tattoo?
> *


damn thats nice


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 11 2008, 06:55 PM~12405061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it to the top :biggrin:
> Whats up Tattoo?
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 11 2008, 07:55 PM~12405061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it to the top :biggrin:
> Whats up Tattoo?
> *


Nice & clean


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 11 2008, 06:55 PM~12405061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it to the top :biggrin:
> Whats up Tattoo?
> *


Is that a Spartan radio in the back?? I collect antique radios.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 10 2008, 11:54 PM~12397081
> *Useful history here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the guy at the end with the cigar is OG as they get phil hines right?


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12405346
> *Is that a Spartan radio in the back?? I collect antique radios.
> *



:yes: , a mint original 1936  

Your setup is looooking gooood


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 11 2008, 06:55 PM~12405061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it to the top :biggrin:
> Whats up Tattoo?
> *



looks NOS to me :0 very very nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 11 2008, 08:38 PM~12406286
> *:yes: , a mint original 1936
> 
> Your setup is looooking gooood
> *


Well you already know that radio is BIGG bucks :0 

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet+Dec 11 2008, 09:55 PM~12405061-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it to the top :biggrin:
> Whats up Tattoo?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man, thats super nice!!!!!!!!
> 
> whats up? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 10:37 PM~12405533
> *the guy at the end with the cigar is OG as they get phil hines right?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats Bill Hines, the lead master!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2008, 10:22 PM~12405346
> *Is that a Spartan radio in the back?? I collect antique radios.
> *



dont you collect antique TV's too??


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 12 2008, 12:41 AM~12408947-->
> 
> 
> 
> man, thats super nice!!!!!!!!
> 
> whats up?  :biggrin:
> thats Bill Hines, the lead master!!!!
> dont you collect antique TV's too??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2008, 07:13 AM~12410081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes I do, Thats the radio. Seen em go for $3000, because it is glass, art deco, and extremely rare.


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 12 2008, 09:17 AM~12410108
> * Thats the radio. Seen em go for $3000, because it is glass, art deco, and extremely rare.
> *


  



What kind of radios do you collect?


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 12 2008, 04:44 PM~12415312
> *
> What kind of radios do you collect?
> *


Same, Mostly 30's 40's. have a few consoles, And the philco Predicta TV's. Kind of got a way from it for a little bit. They start to take up too much room, so i just keep / look for the nice rare pieces :biggrin: 

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## Hipstreet

> Same, Mostly 30's 40's. have a few consoles, And the philco Predicta TV's. Kind of got a way from it for a little bit. They start to take up too much room, so i just keep / look for the nice rare pieces :biggrin:
> 
> Another cool hobby :thumbsup:
> I'v always been into things from the 30s 40s 50s not just cars and radios


----------



## Guest

ttt FOR SNEAK PICS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2008, 08:11 PM~12422797
> *ttt FOR SNEAK PICS
> *


no sneaks, im bored. figured i would add some of my shit to the topic


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2008, 08:11 PM~12422797
> *ttt FOR SNEAK PICS
> *





















stainless steel













































the real female/female #8 no fake cut down bs


----------



## 1229

my first little collection when i started out in 2000. (you couldnt give this stuff away back then, now everyone wants it, lol)


----------



## 1229

*NOS in the BAG!!!*

http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TAT...=DSCF0015_8.jpg


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:0 :0 lids :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Chivo6four




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2008, 06:39 PM~12423394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the real female/female #8 no fake cut down bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a small collection, mine is 3 times that :cheesy: JK


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 15 2008, 11:42 AM~12433801
> *That's a small collection, mine is 3 times that :cheesy: JK
> *


lol, i keep promising myself that one day i am going to go through all my boxes and take pics of everything, but its cold right now, not going to happen.



by the way, call me.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2008, 08:48 AM~12433845
> *lol, i keep promising myself that one day i am going to go through all my boxes and take pics of everything, but its cold right now, not going to happen.
> by the way, call me.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 15 2008, 04:32 PM~12437778
> *ttt
> *



What up Theo :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2008, 08:38 PM~12423388
> *no sneaks, im bored. figured i would add some of my shit to the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice collection tattoo


----------



## low4ever




----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 16 2008, 07:38 PM~12450450
> *TTT
> *


What up Bigg $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 16 2008, 07:38 PM~12450450
> *TTT
> *



Call Ted, he keeps asking about you


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2008, 08:42 PM~12450486
> *Call Ted, he keeps asking about you
> *


LOL i will im trying to get out there for newyears maybe ill go see him whats up with you ur set up ready ????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 16 2008, 08:07 PM~12450769
> *LOL i will im trying to get out there for newyears maybe ill go see him whats up with you ur set up ready ????
> *



couple months :biggrin: and yours? :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2008, 07:39 PM~12423394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the real female/female #8 no fake cut down bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I was told these (or the York Ind. version) are filled/charged with air and there is an inexpensive attachment I can buy to fill/charge them. Does any one have any idea where I can find this attachment?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 17 2008, 07:32 PM~12460347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told these (or the York Ind. version) are filled/charged with air and there is an inexpensive attachment I can buy to fill/charge them. Does any one have any  idea where I can find this attachment?
> *


I have a few of those valves for those accumulators ... $35 each


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 17 2008, 10:32 PM~12460347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told these (or the York Ind. version) are filled/charged with air and there is an inexpensive attachment I can buy to fill/charge them. Does any one have any  idea where I can find this attachment?
> *


i sold some to a guy on here, he installed them on his car, charged them with regular air and swears the car rides better than it did with the round nitrogen charged parker industial accumulators.


by the way, the ones in that pics are Parker (Aircraft).


----------



## GREYTREY

nice weather to ride in


----------



## Mr Impala

ok fellow aircraft guys i have a question, my back 2 pumps started acting weird the other day, and making weird noises but still worked, sounded like they were starving a little but there was oil. It still worked fine so I didn't bother messing with it. Last night I charged all the batteries real good and I go to raise the back this morning and it just spins and didnt want to go up. It was weird so i start tapping it up in short bursts and as soon as the RPM's on the motor were slowing down it started building pressure and raising slowly. My guess is maybe at 36v the back is spinning to fast and maybe these pumps have a bypass (or pressure relief) and maybe with the higher RPMs at 36v its getting oil bypassing but as soon as it slows down it lets it go up? I am going to try them on 24v as soon as i get it back from the body shop but what does everyone else think? Im running FAT cylinders in the rear (8") and the front has 6's but the front only moves about 2 inches cuz theres a lot of coil right now.


----------



## Rollinaround

gawwdd damnnn its cold outside!!!...what oil you using?


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 10:09 AM~12465548
> *ok fellow aircraft guys i have a question, my back 2 pumps started acting weird the other day, and making weird noises but still worked, sounded like they were starving a little but there was oil. It still worked fine so I didn't bother messing with it. Last night I charged all the batteries real good and I go to raise the back this morning and it just spins and didnt want to go up. It was weird so i start tapping it up in short bursts and as soon as the RPM's on the motor were slowing down it started building pressure and raising slowly. My guess is maybe at 36v the back is spinning to fast and maybe these pumps have a bypass (or pressure relief) and maybe with the higher RPMs at 36v its getting oil bypassing but as soon as it slows down it lets it go up? I am going to try them on 24v as soon as i get it back from the body shop but what does everyone else think? Im running FAT cylinders in the rear (8") and the front has 6's but the front only moves about 2 inches cuz theres a lot of coil right now.
> *


that sounds like a good theory but emmcos are higher rpm than pescos and alot of people are running 3 batts per pump


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 10:15 AM~12465585
> *gawwdd damnnn its cold outside!!!...what oil you using?
> *



i thought it might be the oil too but its only 45 degrees its not like its -18 or anything, but im running straight 30W in it


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 18 2008, 10:33 AM~12465745
> *that sounds like a good theory but emmcos are higher rpm than pescos and alot of people are running 3 batts per pump
> *



i cant remember the RPMs on mine but the psi is 1500 and the GPM was 3 i cant remember if it said the rpm on the tag


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 10:15 AM~12465585
> *gawwdd damnnn its cold outside!!!...what oil you using?
> *


that ride was gonna be lifted this spring but i have to sell it cause we got 4 more pescos on the way im kinda getting anti gate haha jk im probly getting a wagon soon and as much as i love the 87 euro baldie it wont be right w pescos and i cant have everything id rather have aircrafts in old schools than gates in new schools if you know what i mean


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 10:15 AM~12465585
> *gawwdd damnnn its cold outside!!!...what oil you using?
> *


we are getting dumped on we got 2 or so more inches since i took that pics his morning probly get 8 inches today


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2008, 09:38 PM~12423388
> *no sneaks, im bored. figured i would add some of my shit to the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLLECTION........... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 12:38 PM~12465784
> *i thought it might be the oil too but its only 45 degrees its not like its -18 or anything, but im running straight 30W in it
> *


Mines been slow - when its colder I notice it, I run 30w too. I'm charging my setup up today for another movie :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

Did you or mike mess with those valves on those pumps?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 12:31 PM~12466712
> *Did you or mike mess with those valves on those pumps?
> *


nope it was working fine ill make a new video of how its acting when i get it back, im gonna have mike take a look at it when i get it back and see if we can figure it out


----------



## Mr Impala

55 year old pumps been on a shelf all this time wrapped up who knows what it could be. I do have an extra pump head just in case but if its both of the back ones then im in trouble!


----------



## Rollinaround

I JUST TOOK ONE OF MINE APART WILL POST UP PICKS IN MY THREAD...I WONDER IF YOUR O-RINGS ARE STILL GOOD.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 12:56 PM~12466893
> *I JUST TOOK ONE OF MINE APART WILL POST UP PICKS IN MY THREAD...I WONDER IF YOUR O-RINGS ARE STILL GOOD.
> *


 i dunno it worke dfine last week now its struggling


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 12:56 PM~12466893
> *I JUST TOOK ONE OF MINE APART WILL POST UP PICKS IN MY THREAD...I WONDER IF YOUR O-RINGS ARE STILL GOOD.
> *



and BOTH of them at the same time? i can see one messing up but both? they share oil and i charged both banks of batteries atthe same time so im guessing pressure relief or the oils to cold!


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 12:43 PM~12466796
> *55 year old pumps been on a shelf all this time wrapped up who knows what it could be. I do have an extra pump head just in case but if its both of the back ones then im in trouble!
> *


it may be a bearing 
i hope its something simple we all know how hard it is to get all this shit workin in the trunk then have it act up


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 18 2008, 02:04 PM~12467472
> *it may be a bearing
> i hope its something simple  we all know how hard it is to get all this shit workin in the trunk then have it act up
> *



yeah it sux but doubt its a bearing cuz they both did it at the same time


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 05:08 PM~12467508
> *yeah it sux but doubt its a bearing cuz they both did it at the same time
> *


i think its a failsafe.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 10:09 AM~12465548
> *ok fellow aircraft guys i have a question, my back 2 pumps started acting weird the other day, and making weird noises but still worked, sounded like they were starving a little but there was oil. It still worked fine so I didn't bother messing with it. Last night I charged all the batteries real good and I go to raise the back this morning and it just spins and didnt want to go up. It was weird so i start tapping it up in short bursts and as soon as the RPM's on the motor were slowing down it started building pressure and raising slowly. My guess is maybe at 36v the back is spinning to fast and maybe these pumps have a bypass (or pressure relief) and maybe with the higher RPMs at 36v its getting oil bypassing but as soon as it slows down it lets it go up? I am going to try them on 24v as soon as i get it back from the body shop but what does everyone else think? Im running FAT cylinders in the rear (8") and the front has 6's but the front only moves about 2 inches cuz theres a lot of coil right now.
> *



Since it is only the back 2 pumps, and they are connected to their own powerpacks separate from the front, I would start checking each battery. Maybe one failed, or is a bad connection somewhere? The probablility of both pumps failing simultaneously is not possible. All 4 share the same oil, so that eliminates oil being a factor. It has to be something simple


----------



## Mr Impala

each pump uses seperate banks of 36v


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 05:39 PM~12467802
> *each pump uses seperate banks of 36v
> *


did you try 12 or 24 volts yet???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 02:39 PM~12467802
> *each pump uses seperate banks of 36v
> *



If you have 6 batteries, the 2 pumps use 3 and the other 2 use the other 3

Unless you have some hidden weight :0 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2008, 05:42 PM~12467817
> *If you have 6 batteries, the 2 pumps use 3 and the other 2 use the other 3
> 
> Unless you have some hidden weight :0  :0
> *


leaded
































































gasoline :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2008, 02:47 PM~12467863
> *leaded
> gasoline :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2008, 05:49 PM~12467878
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 11:09 AM~12465548
> *ok fellow aircraft guys i have a question, my back 2 pumps started acting weird the other day, and making weird noises but still worked, sounded like they were starving a little but there was oil. It still worked fine so I didn't bother messing with it. Last night I charged all the batteries real good and I go to raise the back this morning and it just spins and didnt want to go up. It was weird so i start tapping it up in short bursts and as soon as the RPM's on the motor were slowing down it started building pressure and raising slowly. My guess is maybe at 36v the back is spinning to fast and maybe these pumps have a bypass (or pressure relief) and maybe with the higher RPMs at 36v its getting oil bypassing but as soon as it slows down it lets it go up? I am going to try them on 24v as soon as i get it back from the body shop but what does everyone else think? Im running FAT cylinders in the rear (8") and the front has 6's but the front only moves about 2 inches cuz theres a lot of coil right now.
> *


I had the same shit happen to me before I change the checkvalve then it work fine........


----------



## Mr Impala

not the check valves its gotta be a releif or the oil cuz they both did it atthe same time


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 03:19 PM~12468139
> *not the check valves its gotta be a releif or the oil cuz they both did it atthe same time
> *


sell em, get a whammy setup
:dunno: :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2008, 02:42 PM~12467817
> *If you have 6 batteries, the 2 pumps use 3 and the other 2 use the other 3
> 
> Unless you have some hidden weight :0  :0
> *



left rear uses the left 36v right rear uses the right 36v


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 03:30 PM~12468226
> *left rear uses the left 36v right rear uses the right 36v
> *


yeah your right,


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

i would put my $$$ on the oil ...what do you have in it nd 30 you said ????

but it really sounds like it has air in the line???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12468248
> *yeah your right,
> *



I don't know


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

do you have a switch for each rear pump????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 18 2008, 03:36 PM~12468284
> *do you have a switch for each rear pump????
> *



yes both pumps are acting up even when i hit em up individual its messed up. oil could be the problem its straight 30


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 18 2008, 03:33 PM~12468263
> *i would put my $$$ on the oil ...what do you have in it nd 30 you said ????
> 
> but it really sounds like it has air in the line???
> *


cracked the lines already didnt hear any air escaping but im guessing it could be any number of things just wondering why it worked so good at first and now its acting up, it is ALOT colder than it was 2 weeks ago but can 25 degrees really make that much of a difference?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 06:45 PM~12468376
> *yes both pumps are acting up even when i hit em up individual its messed up. oil could be the problem its straight 30
> *


hook them up to 12 or 24 first and see if that helps.



those pumps are a lot more advanced than Pesco pumps.


could be a failsafe or if its creating too much pressure (more than the factory preset 3000psi) it could be the pressure relief.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2008, 03:48 PM~12468408
> *hook them up to 12 or 24 first and see if that helps.
> those pumps are a lot more advanced than Pesco pumps.
> could be a failsafe or if its creating too much pressure (more than the factory preset 3000psi) it could be the pressure relief.
> *


my gears are only 1500 psi's


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 06:49 PM~12468421
> *my gears are only 1500 psi's
> *


well, same deal.


some pumps will auto bypass if they are forced to create more than the preset pressure.



while some others just bypass the extra psi, some pumps are made to bypass all the psi if they end up creating more psi than they are preset at.


you can always tighten the pressure relief all the way in.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2008, 03:52 PM~12468444
> *well, same deal.
> some pumps will auto bypass if they are forced to create more than the preset pressure.
> while some others just bypass the extra psi, some pumps are made to bypass all the psi if they end up creating more psi than they are preset at.
> you can always tighten the pressure relief all the way in.
> *



i gotta see where that things screwed in at :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 05:48 PM~12468407
> *cracked the lines already didnt hear any air escaping but im guessing it could be any number of things just wondering why it worked so good at first and now its acting up, it is ALOT colder than it was 2 weeks ago but can 25 degrees really make that much of a difference?
> *


It does...and yes...do the 24volts test....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 12:43 PM~12466796
> * I do have an extra pump head just in case but if its both of the back ones then im in trouble!
> *


:no: already track a few of those motor down


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT 61 page


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 18 2008, 07:30 PM~12470457
> *:no: already track a few of those motor down
> *


luckily my motors are good and im guessing its something simple and shouldnt be to hard to fix, who knows there might just be something stuck in both check valves :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 07:46 PM~12470611
> *luckily my motors are good and im guessing its something simple and shouldnt be to hard to fix, who knows there might just be something stuck in both check valves  :biggrin:
> *


Did you bleed the lines? might be air in the lines??


----------



## jgcustomz

just a thought when you made the tank, did you run the pumps with hoses on b4 connecting them to the cylanders , maybe a couple of taps just to make sure all the shafing from drilling, welding, and taping in the bungs. on the tank, like I said just a thought , werking on a set up myself and any info is good. I know that the filters help to keep the oil clean, maybe check the filters make sure they are not clogged up.


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 07:46 PM~12470611
> *luckily my motors are good and im guessing its something simple and shouldnt be to hard to fix, who knows there might just be something stuck in both check valves  :biggrin:
> *


Your small lil' problem should be situated as soonest the six deuce is out of the auto body shop and back at OG gates....  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

Did you inspected your stratopower gear pump's?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 18 2008, 10:10 PM~12470887
> *Your small lil' problem should be situated as soonest the six deuce is out of the auto body shop and back at OG gates....   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
LET THE MASTER DIAGNOSE IT THE RIGHT WAY.. FORGET THIS WAY, IT WILL JUST GET YOU MORE FRUSTRATED.


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 08:20 PM~12470985
> *:thumbsup:
> LET THE MASTER DIAGNOSE IT THE RIGHT WAY.. FORGET THIS WAY, IT WILL JUST GET YOU MORE FRUSTRATED.
> *



all input is welome, i had an email from johnny out in SC said he had the same problem on his cloud9 and all it turned out to be was air in the lines!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 11:12 PM~12471661
> *all input is welome, i had an email from johnny out in SC said he had the same problem on his cloud9 and all it turned out to be was air in the lines!
> *


Pull out the tools :biggrin: Did you see in my thread how those pumps have o-rings?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 09:12 PM~12471661
> *all input is welome, i had an email from johnny out in SC said he had the same problem on his cloud9 and all it turned out to be was air in the lines!
> *


That's what I'm assume too! after reading what you been posting up... try re bleeding your oil system!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 18 2008, 08:10 PM~12470887
> *Your small lil' problem should be situated as soonest the six deuce is out of the auto body shop and back at OG gates....   :biggrin:
> *



I REMEMBER THOSE ADS...WAS IT LOCOMPANY OR BLVD MAGAZINE??


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

weird thing is it worked fine when i first did it!


----------



## Rollinaround

Can we see video of the front lifting?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 10:15 PM~12472505
> *Can we see video of the front lifting?
> *



front only has like 2 inches of travel but when i get it back from the shop ill make a new video. its weird ogcaddy had the same sort of noise like me on the 63 he did listen to the back pump and front pump difference. look how when it gets about 1/2 ways up it sounda alot better in that back. 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=50fp5g&s=4


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 18 2008, 09:40 PM~12472053
> *I REMEMBER THOSE ADS...WAS IT LOCOMPANY
> *


 The homie Mike ad back in the days.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 18 2008, 10:49 PM~12472773
> *The homie Mike ad back in the days.
> *



I known Mike since he worked at Hi Low in Gardena early 90's :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 19 2008, 01:36 AM~12473051
> *I known Mike since he worked at Hi Low in Gardena early 90's :0
> *


I JUST TALKED TO HIM TODAY. SO YOU STILL NEED CAPS...LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

:happysad: 
.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 11:38 PM~12473067
> *I JUST TALKED TO HIM TODAY. SO YOU STILL NEED CAPS...LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what do you mean caps??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 11:38 PM~12473067
> *I JUST TALKED TO HIM TODAY. SO YOU STILL NEED CAPS...LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



O your talking about the Eemco caps? Nah, I already got em. I got resources also :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 11:38 PM~12473067
> *I JUST TALKED TO HIM TODAY. SO YOU STILL NEED CAPS...LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I am trying to figure out what is funny about that, Not sure if your trying to clown??


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2008, 11:36 PM~12473051
> *I known Mike since he worked at Hi Low in Gardena early 90's :0
> *


   

When he work with Impaladaddy in the late 80's... know thats a throw back... :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 19 2008, 12:59 AM~12473469
> *
> 
> When he work with Impaladaddy in the late 80's... know thats a throw back... :0
> *



didn't know them then,


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 18 2008, 08:43 PM~12470575
> *TTT 61 page
> *


TTT 62 page :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

62too :thumbsup:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, JasonJ
UP


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 01:45 AM~12472739
> *front only has like 2 inches of travel but when i get it back from the shop ill make a new video. its weird ogcaddy had the same sort of noise like me on the 63 he did listen to the back pump and front pump difference. look how when it gets about 1/2 ways up it sounda alot better in that back.
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=50fp5g&s=4
> *


Im at work so i cant hear it on the video, but if it has a low rumbling sound kinda like its grinding, its either air in the lines or one of the gears has a hairline crack... i would bet its air in the lines. Had it happen several times, very distinct sound.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 19 2008, 09:48 AM~12474270
> *Im at work so i cant hear it on the video, but if it has a low rumbling sound kinda like its grinding, its either air in the lines or one of the gears has a hairline crack... i would bet its air in the lines. Had it happen several times, very distinct sound.
> *


Raise it up and down a few times and take the tank cap off, look in there with a flashlight.... are there LOTS O' BUBBLES??? :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 19 2008, 01:55 AM~12473441
> *I am trying to figure out what is funny about that, Not sure if your trying to clown??
> *


Don't Trip homie you just New& Improved


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 19 2008, 02:55 AM~12473441
> *I am trying to figure out what is funny about that, Not sure if your trying to clown??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

I just found this link, might be useful!

http://www.esscoaircraft.com/Stratopower_H..._Pump_s/274.htm


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Dec 19 2008, 06:48 AM~12474270-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im at work so i cant hear it on the video, but if it has a low rumbling sound kinda like its grinding, its either air in the lines or one of the gears has a hairline crack... i would bet its air in the lines. Had it happen several times, very distinct sound.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Dec 19 2008, 06:51 AM~12474283
> *Raise it up and down a few times and take the tank cap off, look in there with a flashlight.... are there LOTS O' BUBBLES???  :0
> *


x3


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 19 2008, 07:47 AM~12474267
> *62too :thumbsup:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, JasonJ
> UP
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2008, 06:15 AM~12463951
> *i sold some to a guy on here, he installed them on his car, charged them with regular air and swears the car rides better than it did with the round nitrogen charged parker industial accumulators.
> by the way, the ones in that pics are Parker (Aircraft).
> *


York Industries aint Aircraft too??? Whats the ticket on those parkers shoot me a PM?!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 11:12 PM~12471661
> *all input is welome, i had an email from johnny out in SC said he had the same problem on his cloud9 and all it turned out to be was air in the lines!
> *



like i said i believe that's what it is ...does the tank plug screw on air tight might not be able to get fuild moving????/

i understand what jason is sayin but if that was the case it would do it with the front faster than the back because of the weight

you got my ## if i can help


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 19 2008, 01:00 PM~12476903
> *like i said i believe that's what it is ...does the tank plug screw on air tight might not be able to get fuild moving????/
> 
> i understand what jason is sayin but if that was the case it would do it with the front faster than the back because of the weight
> 
> you got my ## if i can help
> *


u know the plug might not be air tight come to think of it!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 03:07 PM~12476984
> *u know the plug might not be air tight come to think of it!
> *



Thats why I like mine...mine are air tight, you know when you open the tank


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 04:07 PM~12476984
> *u know the plug might not be air tight come to think of it!
> *


That doesnt have anything to do with it, alot of tank plugs are vented.


----------



## Rollinaround

Hands on experience is golden.


----------



## Mr Impala

welp as soon as i get it back ill see whats up probably wont be til tuesday


----------



## 41bowtie

http://cgi.ebay.com/WW-2-Boeing-B-17-Walk-...93%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 19 2008, 06:10 PM~12478811
> *That doesnt have anything to do with it, alot of tank plugs are vented.
> *


X's 63


----------



## 41bowtie

wazz up spanky?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 19 2008, 08:10 PM~12478811
> *That doesnt have anything to do with it, alot of tank plugs are vented.
> *


x 1,000,000



crack the fuckin lines and let the air out.



.com




be sure to catch the bubbly ass oil with a rag though.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 19 2008, 10:42 PM~12480984
> *wazz up spanky?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2008, 09:47 PM~12481029
> *x 1,000,000
> crack the fuckin lines and let the air out.
> .com
> be sure to catch the bubbly ass oil with a rag though.
> *



back seats gotta come out again i guess lol or maybe i can pull the corner 6x9's out :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

Nothin special... but here is some of the stuff I picked up over the last few weeks


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 20 2008, 02:36 AM~12481856
> *Nothin special... but here is some of the stuff I picked up over the last few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 20 2008, 12:36 AM~12481856
> *Nothin special... but here is some of the stuff I picked up over the last few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like your going to have something real nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good Stuff


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 20 2008, 12:36 AM~12481856
> *Nothin special... but here is some of the stuff I picked up over the last few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 20 2008, 01:36 AM~12481856
> *Nothin special... but here is some of the stuff I picked up over the last few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 20 2008, 01:36 AM~12481856
> *Nothin special... but here is some of the stuff I picked up over the last few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

I don't know what it is, but if it was me and I had no one to ask, I'd start moving parts around. One at a time.

First thing I would look at is how the front and rear are different:

1) you have 2" travel in the front and a lot more in the rear. 
2) you have wider cylinders in the rear than the front. 

I am not clear if any of your batteries operate any one front AND one rear pump.

My wild guess is that at 1500 PSI there was a pressure spike and something in the pump head/s got stuck, or busted. I really can't see the pic all that well, but maybe, one pump is pumping fluid into the other pump (if they are t'd together) and that other pump is then by-passing all that fluid back into the tank.

Maybe remove each of the rear pumps, one at a time, from the circuit (power and all fluid connections) to verify.

Good luck.

PS, Mr. Impala,
Is there a prize for who guesses this right?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 19 2008, 07:10 PM~12478811
> *That doesnt have anything to do with it, alot of tank plugs are vented.
> *



naw that's not what i was sayin exacty the opp.
i was thinkin if the oil was a little cold and the plug was to tight it might be 
vapor lockin ?????? but i doubt it i think it just has air in the lines


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 21 2008, 10:52 AM~12488954
> *it might be vapor lockin ??????
> *


no


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 21 2008, 05:52 PM~12488954
> *naw that's not what i was sayin exacty the opp.
> i was thinkin if the oil was a little cold and the plug was to tight it might be
> vapor lockin ?????? but i doubt it i think it just has air in the lines
> *


Vapor locking is something totally different, has nothing to do with a setup


----------



## Guest




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 21 2008, 01:44 PM~12490052-->
> 
> 
> 
> no
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Dec 21 2008, 01:45 PM~12490058
> *Vapor locking is something totally different, has nothing to do with a setup
> *



i understand .....just tryin to make people understand what i'm sayin
so i used that as a term 
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

and yes it does happen.....i have had it happen on a hopper befor 
but, none of you guys would understand that or probably no anything 
about hoppers i'm sure .......we'll just keep it aircraft :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 20 2008, 11:00 PM~12487537
> *I don't know what it is, but if it was me and I had no one to ask, I'd start moving parts around. One at a time.
> 
> First thing I would look at is how the front and rear are different:
> 
> 1) you have 2" travel in the front and a lot more in the rear.
> 2) you have wider cylinders in the rear than the front.
> 
> I am not clear if any of your batteries operate any one front AND one rear pump.
> 
> My wild guess is that at 1500 PSI there was a pressure spike and something in the pump head/s got stuck, or busted.  I really can't see the pic all that well, but maybe, one pump is pumping fluid into the other pump (if they are t'd together) and that other pump is then by-passing all that fluid back into the tank.
> 
> Maybe remove each of the rear pumps, one at a time, from the circuit (power and all fluid connections) to verify.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> PS, Mr. Impala,
> Is there a prize for who guesses this right?
> *


rear pumps go to each cylinder not t'd off at all, the 6 batteries r split into two banks of 36v each rear pump is on its on bank of 36 as is the front. the front only has 2 inches of travel due to the coils not being broken in yet and setteling. front and rear cylinders are the same diameter. my guess was they were building too much pressure at 36v and creating a pressure relief. But like I said I wont have it back until next week.


----------



## JasonJ

You cant substitute with Mrs. Butterworth in the tanks Brent!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

shit some sawdust and some oil i should be real good


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 08:29 PM~12492431
> *shit some sawdust and some oil i should be real good
> *


and spit


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 21 2008, 05:50 PM~12491128
> *i understand .....just tryin to make people understand what i'm sayin
> so i used that as a term
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> and yes it does happen.....i have had it happen on a hopper befor
> but, none of you guys would understand that or probably no anything
> about hoppers i'm sure .......we'll just keep it aircraft  :biggrin:
> *


you would have to get the fluid hot as hell to make it vapor lock.


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## GREYTREY

to bad we just got 16 inches of snow im waitin in some tanks in the mail want to plum my setup fuckin snow


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 23 2008, 12:28 AM~12504969
> *to bad we just got 16 inches of snow im waitin in some tanks in the mail want to plum my setup fuckin snow
> *



SEND IT OVER HERE I WOULD LOVE TO GET THAT MUCH SNOW HERE


----------



## JasonJ

Did you get it figured out or what B? New Years is fast approaching..... hno:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 24 2008, 05:38 AM~12515283
> *Did you get it figured out or what B? New Years is fast approaching.....  hno:
> *


cars still in paint prison and the weather here sux right now raining bad!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2008, 07:55 AM~12515573
> *cars still in paint prison and the weather here sux right now raining bad!!!
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## JasonJ

Excuses, excuses....


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Dec 23 2008, 12:55 PM~12507427-->
> 
> 
> 
> SEND IT OVER HERE I WOULD LOVE TO GET THAT MUCH SNOW HERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously??? you like snow???
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Dec 24 2008, 11:43 AM~12516292
> *Excuses, excuses....
> *


i got an NOS excuse machine from 1943, still in box, original paper work.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Feliz Navidad aircraft fanatics.......


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 24 2008, 01:30 PM~12517573
> *seriously??? you like snow???
> 
> *



HELL YEA BUT I'M FROM MICHIGAN SO IT'S LIKE BEING AT HOME .....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 24 2008, 04:51 PM~12518535
> *HELL YEA BUT I'M FROM MICHIGAN SO IT'S LIKE BEING AT HOME .....
> *


i hate cold weather.


THAT SHIT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 19 2008, 12:41 PM~12476694
> *York Industries aint Aircraft too??? Whats the ticket on those parkers shoot me a PM?!
> *












This one is not made by Parker but It is made by Bendix and their in the picture you see the air valve to charge them up...  

By the way do any of you guys have and matching family members for this lonely member? It measures 6 1/4 x 2 3/8


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 24 2008, 12:02 PM~12517805
> *Feliz Navidad aircraft fanatics.......
> *


x3 :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12526300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is not made by Parker but It is made by Bendix and their in the picture you see the air valve to charge them up...
> 
> By the way do any of you guys have and matching family members for this lonely member? It measures 6 1/4 x 2 3/8
> *



I THINK I DO...HAVENT YOU SEEN ME POST EM UP LAC?


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Dec 24 2008, 12:02 PM~12517805-->
> 
> 
> 
> Feliz Navidad aircraft fanatics.......[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Dec 25 2008, 06:15 PM~12526808
> *x3  :wave:*


x 777's 

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 24 2008, 08:43 AM~12516292
> *Excuses, excuses....
> *


got it back today after being gone for a week (and locked up) found a few leaks one of the slow downs was loose and a coulpe return lines were loose so i tightened em up. when i dropped the ass and raised it up it worked just like the day i installed it!!! I dunno what the deal is only thing I can think of is that day iwas reallly cold and today it was in the mid 50's. Who knows its one of lifes mysteries!


----------



## JasonJ

Im sure the fluid got cold when that plane was up in the air too.... weird??? Glad it worked itself out though.... busy day tomorrow, wrap up all of those loose ends so you can roll out on New Years!!! uffin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 26 2008, 06:36 PM~12533134
> *Im sure the fluid got cold when that plane was up in the air too.... weird??? Glad it worked itself out though.... busy day tomorrow, wrap up all of those loose ends so you can roll out on New Years!!!  uffin:
> *


yeah they probaly ran transmission fluid


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2008, 09:16 PM~12532979
> *got it back today after being gone for a week (and locked up) found a few leaks one of the slow downs was loose and a coulpe return lines were loose so i tightened em up. when i dropped the ass and raised it up it worked just like the day i installed it!!! I dunno what the deal is only thing I can think of is that day iwas reallly cold and today it was in the mid 50's. Who knows its one of lifes mysteries!
> *


i fuckin fixed it telepathically, merry christmas, your welcome.



:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2008, 11:51 PM~12534178
> *yeah they probaly ran transmission fluid
> *


MIL-H-5606 :uh: 




but you can always try Skydrol. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 26 2008, 09:31 PM~12534483
> *MIL-H-5606  :uh:
> but you can always try Skydrol. :biggrin:
> *



wtf is that the military equilevant of tranny fluid? fuck sorry man THEY RAN THIN OIL!!!!! MR KNOW IT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 12:47 AM~12534615
> *wtf is that the military equilevant of tranny fluid? fuck sorry man THEY RAN THIN OIL!!!!! MR KNOW IT ALL  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, its thin shit and has red dye in it just like trans fluid. 


but feels different.


:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 26 2008, 11:31 PM~12534483
> *MIL-H-5606   :uh:
> but you can always try Skydrol. :biggrin:
> *


Is that what it's called?My buddy works for a helicopter maintenance company,and has access to hydraulic fluid that doesn't change viscosity when it gets cold,(very pricey though),I want to try it.It gets cold up here late in the season before we get snow,regular hydraulic oil gets thick and slows down any system.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 27 2008, 11:09 AM~12536161
> *Is that what it's called?My buddy works for a helicopter maintenance company,and has access to hydraulic fluid that doesn't change viscosity when it gets cold,(very pricey though),I want to try it.It gets cold up here late in the season before we get snow,regular hydraulic oil gets thick and slows down any system.
> *


Skydrol is widely used now, 5606 isnt used anymore.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2008, 06:16 PM~12532979
> *got it back today after being gone for a week (and locked up) found a few leaks one of the slow downs was loose and a coulpe return lines were loose so i tightened em up. when i dropped the ass and raised it up it worked just like the day i installed it!!! I dunno what the deal is only thing I can think of is that day iwas reallly cold and today it was in the mid 50's. Who knows its one of lifes mysteries!
> *


now you can get some rest jk glad everything work out :uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Repost, here you go Jaime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

thanks Edmund,make sure you insure them when you send them to me. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

damn, i forgot about the Pesco buttons.


i sold all of mine 3-4 years ago. those things are pretty nice.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 28 2008, 10:59 AM~12543255
> *Repost, here you go Jaime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Adel pin is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 28 2008, 05:12 PM~12544935
> *The Adel pin is bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


Adel had some bad ass logo's.





this is one of my favs...(right click/save) i got this from an old aircraft magazine.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## Guest

Everybody be safe New Years night. Make sure your solenoids are good, batteries charged, clean oil. I don't want to hear any aircraft motors got burned out or pumps blown


----------



## Coca Pearl

I NEED TO CANNON PLUGS LIKE THE ONE ON THE LEFT THAT'S POLISHED. I'LL GET PIX OF THE DUMPS I HAVE TO VERIFY IF THEY ARE THE CORRECT ONES....


----------



## Coca Pearl

I FOUND OUT THAT THE DUMPS THAT I HAVE IS ARE THE FOUR PORT WHITTAKER DUMPS.....PM'S PRICE FOR TWO CANNON PLUGS.........


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 30 2008, 03:44 PM~12561401
> *I FOUND OUT THAT THE DUMPS THAT I HAVE IS ARE THE FOUR PORT WHITTAKER DUMPS.....PM'S PRICE FOR TWO CANNON PLUGS.........
> *












*BORROWED PIC*............


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 30 2008, 03:44 PM~12561401
> *I FOUND OUT THAT THE DUMPS THAT I HAVE IS ARE THE FOUR PORT WHITTAKER DUMPS.....PM'S PRICE FOR TWO CANNON PLUGS.........
> *


those are the plugs i got from Andy (Adex).



i only have my personal 4 left. PM Mr Impala or MR LAC, that will be your fastest source.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 30 2008, 02:44 PM~12561401
> *I FOUND OUT THAT THE DUMPS THAT I HAVE IS ARE THE FOUR PORT WHITTAKER DUMPS.....PM'S PRICE FOR TWO CANNON PLUGS.........
> *


*My club member Jay might know those size off hand, because he has some of those. check eternalrollerz.com under our tech page. It will give you the part numbers where you can buy brand new ones for all dumps-(pretty much) @ alliedelec.com...oh and thanks for your PM.*


----------



## Mr Impala

well found out today from Mike one of my pumps is leaking oil into the motor so now i gotta pull it out and chenge the oring! what a nightmare


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 30 2008, 11:08 PM~12567021
> *well found out today from Mike one of my pumps is leaking oil into the motor so now i gotta pull it out and chenge the oring! what a nightmare
> *


 he predicted the same thing weeks ago. :0


----------



## Rollinaround

...he did mention he would hate to have to tear the whole thing down.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 30 2008, 11:29 PM~12567159
> *...he did mention he would hate to have to tear the whole thing down.
> *



lol not gonna be fun but i have to fix it cuz it will drive me crazy,


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 31 2008, 02:02 AM~12566973
> *My club member Jay might know those size off hand, because he has some of those. check eternalrollerz.com under our tech page. It will give you the part numbers where you can buy brand new ones for all dumps-(pretty much) @ alliedelec.com...oh and thanks for your PM.
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THANX FOR THE INFO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 31 2008, 12:08 AM~12567021
> *well found out today from Mike one of my pumps is leaking oil into the motor so now i gotta pull it out and chenge the oring! what a nightmare
> *



I hope it's not too much of a headache or $$ to replace all seals on all four pumps now, Murphys Law you know.


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Mr Impala

im o nly doing the one thats bad


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

those gold body hydroaires are beautiful.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 1 2009, 09:34 PM~12581453
> *im o nly doing the one thats bad
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 2 2009, 11:41 AM~12584928
> *those gold body hydroaires are beautiful.
> *


Yeah. Now there back in circulation.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

they belong to you?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 3 2009, 09:36 AM~12592834
> *they belong to you?
> *


Not no more. I will have some more soon.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

right on,let me know.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 4 2009, 11:11 AM~12600807
> *right on,let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a sweet set-up!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 4 2009, 12:11 PM~12600807
> *right on,let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, i havent seen that pic in about 8 years, lol


i think that guy ripped Mike off for that stuff too. :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2009, 09:33 PM~12606378
> *damn, i havent seen that pic in about 8 years, lol
> i think that guy ripped Mike off for that stuff too. :0
> *


 :0 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 2 2009, 09:17 PM~12589077
> *Yeah. Now there back in circulation.
> *


is that good?? or bad??


----------



## Mr Impala

well heres a little run down on my situation, my pump heads are new to all of us no one has used them in our applications. Well i have leaks in my shit and its going into the motors on 3 of the 4 pumps. Me and Mike were trying to go through some ideas (as well as Andy) and I think I need to change the pump head seals on all 4 pumps. Also Andy was telling me these pumps might need to be plumbed back into the tank for the pressure relief, Pescos relieve internally but these have a port on the marked RES. and we were thinking maybe this is the relief that blows back into the tank instead of making too much pressure and blowing the seals. I feel like a guinea pig but these leaks bother me and even though the setup still works I know it can work better If I figure out the way it was intended to work. Any ideas would be cool.


----------



## Mr Impala

I was talking to Andy he thinks I need to plumb the RES. port back to a return line ASAP so i dont blow anything up. I am going to call mike and see if we can do a make shift line from that port into a bottle and see if it spits and how it works! Nothing like a little trial and error huh


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 5 2009, 11:15 PM~12618049-->
> 
> 
> 
> well heres a little run down on my situation, my pump heads are new to all of us no one has used them in our applications. Well i have leaks in my shit and its going into the motors on 3 of the 4 pumps. Me and Mike were trying to go through some ideas (as well as Andy) and I think I need to change the pump head seals on all 4 pumps. Also Andy was telling me these pumps might need to be plumbed back into the tank for the pressure relief, Pescos relieve internally but these have a port on the marked RES. and we were thinking maybe this is the relief that blows back into the tank instead of making too much pressure and blowing the seals. I feel like a guinea pig but these leaks bother me and even though the setup still works I know it can work better If I figure out the way it was intended to work. Any ideas would be cool.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2009, 11:40 PM~12618315
> *I was talking to Andy he thinks I need to plumb the RES. port back to a return line ASAP so i dont blow anything up. I am going to call mike and see if we can do a make shift line from that port into a bottle and see if it spits and how it works! Nothing like a little trial and error huh
> *




:0 Sounds like your in good hands though. Remember, money motivates..take care of ol'Mike. :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 6 2009, 02:14 AM~12619625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



look close.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 6 2009, 12:14 AM~12619625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!!


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 6 2009, 12:14 AM~12619625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen it on ebay!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 6 2009, 01:29 PM~12622351
> *NICE!!!!
> *


 :uh: 
Thought you don't like those :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 6 2009, 01:25 PM~12623258
> *Seen it on ebay!
> *


As soon as i said that..it sold! Someone was quick to hit buy it now!


----------



## kraz13

Anyone wanna buy this one for only $800????

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bendix-Dual-Acting-Flo...p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ss62vert+Jan 6 2009, 01:14 AM~12619625-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Jan 6 2009, 09:37 AM~12621044
> *look close.
> *


Its a splitting flow?


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 6 2009, 04:37 PM~12625225
> *As soon as i said that..it sold! Someone was quick to hit buy it now!
> *


I may have hit that buy it now button a little too fast, I was told that it's not the right eq. The correct one is a dual flow. I guess this is not. I couldn't tell the differnce they look the same to me.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 6 2009, 05:16 PM~12625601
> *Its a splitting flow?
> *



The data tag say its a splitting flow, but I guess still not right. Maybe some of the OG's can drop some knowledge on me lol


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 6 2009, 06:01 PM~12626033
> *The data tag say its a splitting flow, but I guess still not right. Maybe some of the OG's can drop some knowledge on me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I'm sure tattoo 76 will know!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Yeah you need a Dual flow EQ the one you posted will drop the car in sections(meaning right side will lower first and then the left).


----------



## ss62vert

I guess I got a little too happy when I seen a $100 buy it now, oh well lesson learned. Hopefully someone reads this and avoids this mistake.  :


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 6 2009, 07:34 PM~12627129
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THUGGNASTY, milkbone
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up????


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 6 2009, 06:52 PM~12626556
> *I guess I got a little too happy when I seen a $100 buy it now, oh well lesson learned. Hopefully someone reads this and avoids this mistake.    :
> *


Sucks man, hopefully you can make your money back!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 6 2009, 02:05 PM~12623682
> *:uh:
> Thought you don't like those :biggrin:
> *


Not that I don't like them, I just think it is easier to run 4 dumps. If you want to sponsor me, I will take one :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 6 2009, 10:15 PM~12627718
> *Not that I don't like them, I just think it is easier to run 4 dumps. If you want to sponsor me, I will take one :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 6 2009, 08:59 PM~12628374
> *:no:
> *



lol


----------



## HustlerSpank

way differnce take a look


----------



## HustlerSpank

splitting flow, (left) & dual flow (blue) right


----------



## jgcustomz

anyone in here have or know where i can find a brush kit for a pesco 777, also I dissasembled my pumps to send the cassings to get them chromed and 2 of the brushes where seized, what kind of grease can be used when reassembled.


----------



## GREYTREY

anyone got a good price on some adex grey body with the chrome candle stick got some more slow downs that need a mate


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 6 2009, 06:52 PM~12626556
> *I guess I got a little too happy when I seen a $100 buy it now, oh well lesson learned. Hopefully someone reads this and avoids this mistake.    :
> *



i think everyone has done that once or twice. think of it this way now your a collector :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## jgcustomz

TTT feening for a fix of aircraft pix LOL


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Comb down , don't show anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgcustomz

those ufo's are nice


----------



## Rollinaround

I got 2 more of those UFOs. AS IS condition. missing some of those bolts. You can find bolts to match them no problem, hell they might even work. I don't know. :dunno: 
I'll sell em for a good price ... pm me if interested.


----------



## GREYTREY

GOT MY TANKS TODAY LET THE BUILDING BEGIN GOT TO COP SOME MO FUCKIN BUNGS AND DO A LITTLE WELDIN AND ILL POST SOME PICS WHO KNOWS A GOOD ENGRAVER WITH GOOD TURN AROUND?


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 13 2009, 10:49 PM~12697496
> *I got 2 more of those UFOs. AS IS condition. missing some of those bolts. You can find bolts to match them no problem, hell they might even work. I don't know. :dunno:
> I'll sell em for a good price ... pm me if interested.
> *


how about some brushes for some triple 7's . 4 sets please.


----------



## Firefly

A #8 round bottom Hydro-Aire for sale on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...63520&viewitem=


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 14 2009, 03:57 AM~12699788
> *A #8 round bottom Hydro-Aire for sale on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...63520&viewitem=
> *


Note how it states no warranty. It's not that hard to see if it clicks at 24 volts. Ask if there is any outside damage, like cracks, make sure the seller answers your questions with a "yes" or "no"

Answers like, I don't see any will not protect you if you have a problem. What are you bidding on? a part that will never work, or needs to be rebuilt, or will work the first time you hook it up. 

Also ask why the safety wire is off. 

I have found that the least info on an ad, the better for the seller if something is wrong with it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 13 2009, 11:49 PM~12697496
> *I got 2 more of those UFOs. AS IS condition. missing some of those bolts. You can find bolts to match them no problem, hell they might even work. I don't know. :dunno:
> I'll sell em for a good price ... pm me if interested.
> *


What are they?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 14 2009, 07:33 PM~12701533
> *Note how it states no warranty. It's not that hard to see if it clicks at 24 volts.  Ask if there is any outside damage, like cracks, make sure the seller answers your questions with a "yes"  or "no"
> 
> Answers like, I don't see any will not protect you if you have a problem.  What are you bidding on? a part that will never work, or needs to be rebuilt, or will work the first time you hook it up.
> 
> Also ask why the safety wire is off.
> 
> I have found that the least info on an ad, the better for the seller if something is wrong with it.
> *


True!

I'm not bidding on it though, just thought i'd point it out to the guys :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 14 2009, 09:34 PM~12702558
> *What are they?
> *


They are accumulators


----------



## GREYTREY

WE GOT SOME MORE SHIT TO ADD TO THE PILE 2 NEW PUMPS 4 OG SLOWDOWNS SOME NEWER SQUARE SLOWDOWNS SOME TANKS GOT 2 MORE PESCOS COMING AND 4 MORE SLOW DOWNS SOON GOT TO HORD THIS SHIT YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN WORLD WAR THREE GONNA START AIRCRAFT TILL MY CASKET DROPS


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 14 2009, 04:43 PM~12705336
> *WE GOT SOME MORE SHIT TO ADD TO THE PILE 2 NEW PUMPS 4 OG SLOWDOWNS SOME NEWER SQUARE SLOWDOWNS SOME TANKS GOT 2 MORE PESCOS COMING AND 4 MORE SLOW DOWNS SOON GOT TO HORD THIS SHIT YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN WORLD WAR THREE GONNA START AIRCRAFT TILL MY CASKET DROPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 14 2009, 05:43 PM~12705336
> *WE GOT SOME MORE SHIT TO ADD TO THE PILE 2 NEW PUMPS 4 OG SLOWDOWNS SOME NEWER SQUARE SLOWDOWNS SOME TANKS GOT 2 MORE PESCOS COMING AND 4 MORE SLOW DOWNS SOON GOT TO HORD THIS SHIT YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN WORLD WAR THREE GONNA START AIRCRAFT TILL MY CASKET DROPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jgcustomz

put my triple 7 thru the the 3 step program.


----------



## jgcustomz

painting all the steel parts the color of the car.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 14 2009, 08:06 PM~12707824
> *put my triple 7 thru the the 3 step program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE WAGON? IS IT GETTIN THE OG TREATMENT. IM FEELIN THE LOUIE WITH THE PESCO A LITTLE OLD AND SOMETHIN NEW FOR THAT CLEAN LOOK :biggrin: JK


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 15 2009, 12:18 AM~12709720
> *WHATS UP WITH THE WAGON? IS IT GETTIN THE OG TREATMENT. IM FEELIN THE LOUIE WITH THE PESCO A LITTLE OLD AND SOMETHIN NEW FOR THAT CLEAN LOOK :biggrin: JK
> *


sold the 63 wagon project to a friend :biggrin: louie is the seat of my quad.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 14 2009, 06:43 PM~12705336
> *WE GOT SOME MORE SHIT TO ADD TO THE PILE 2 NEW PUMPS 4 OG SLOWDOWNS SOME NEWER SQUARE SLOWDOWNS SOME TANKS GOT 2 MORE PESCOS COMING AND 4 MORE SLOW DOWNS SOON GOT TO HORD THIS SHIT YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN WORLD WAR THREE GONNA START AIRCRAFT TILL MY CASKET DROPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good collection of stuff you have there.  that lime green tank maches the color of my 68 drop LOL


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 14 2009, 10:29 PM~12709845
> *good collection of stuff you have there.  that lime green tank maches the color of my 68 drop LOL
> *


Those tank are heavy...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 14 2009, 09:33 AM~12701533
> *Note how it states no warranty. It's not that hard to see if it clicks at 24 volts.  Ask if there is any outside damage, like cracks, make sure the seller answers your questions with a "yes"  or "no"
> 
> Answers like, I don't see any will not protect you if you have a problem.  What are you bidding on? a part that will never work, or needs to be rebuilt, or will work the first time you hook it up.
> 
> Also ask why the safety wire is off.
> 
> I have found that the least info on an ad, the better for the seller if something is wrong with it.
> *


The Dump is mine and there is definetly nothing wrong with it. The reason the safety wire is cut is because Ted Wells went thru the dump for me before i posted it up for sale.  The reason i am selling it is I am looking for a match for the other three i have. That look like this VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV








The guy who sold it to me said it was a exact match. Well he was half right. Im looking for a exact match to my other Gold looking ones.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 14 2009, 02:46 PM~12702656
> *They are accumulators
> *


Do they have a bladder in them?


----------



## Hydros

Thanks for the update, put that info in your auction, GOOD history. Now I'm watching it real close.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 15 2009, 01:00 AM~12710744
> *Those tank are heavy...
> *


YEAH I KNOW AND I HAD TO UNWIND THEM I WAS GONNA RUN ONE TANK TO BOTH PUMPS BUT THESE ARE COOL SIZE IM HOPING THE 90 WILL BE STRUONG ENOUGH BUT IF NOT ILL BUILD A LOWKEY SUPPORT


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 15 2009, 06:00 PM~12716001
> *YEAH I KNOW AND I HAD TO UNWIND THEM I WAS GONNA RUN ONE TANK TO BOTH PUMPS BUT THESE ARE COOL SIZE IM HOPING THE 90 WILL BE STRUONG ENOUGH BUT IF NOT ILL BUILD A LOWKEY SUPPORT
> *


 :biggrin: 

exit bullet proof vest


----------



## MR.LAC

*For Sale!!! #8 Hydro Aire Square dump and 2 NOS Hydro Aire candles with the spool inside the candle* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Hydros

I have no email address and PMs not working, also, my phone is dead and I'm not home. So if you want, can you post up the price? 

Come on, don't be shy.


----------



## SIK_9D1




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 15 2009, 10:55 PM~12720425
> *I have no email address and PMs not working, also, my phone is dead and I'm not home. So if you want, can you post up the price?
> 
> Come on, don't be shy.
> *


Tony, You and some of the aircraft fanatics already know that these #8 Hydro aire squares are RARE dumps and they are not easy to come by so if you or anyone that wants it just, make me an reasonable offer I can refuse.  

~Chapo


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 15 2009, 04:00 AM~12710744
> *Those tank are heavy...
> *


until you unwind the mile of reinforcement, lol


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

What's the ticket on those candle's?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 15 2009, 11:55 PM~12720425
> *I have no email address and PMs not working, also, my phone is dead and I'm not home. So if you want, can you post up the price?
> 
> Come on, don't be shy.
> *


what's up homie?Still waiting on the pic's of the NOS 280......


----------



## lil joe

Any one have end caps for pesco 280 motors for sale?like this one.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Jan 15 2009, 10:43 PM~12720366-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hydro Aire Square SALE PENDING to INDIVIDUALSMS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 16 2009, 09:03 AM~12722595
> *What's the ticket on those candle's?
> *


Sorry homie they got sold right after, I posted them up!


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 16 2009, 10:04 AM~12722607
> *what's up homie?Still waiting on the pic's of the NOS 280......
> *


Man, I must lose lots of sales being so forgetful. I think the only new 280 I will sell is still wrapped up. I know it makes no sense to sell it like that if someone wants to open it up and use it. Thing is, I won't open it up, and I can't even tell if it's 12 or 28 volts.

There is a small ripe about 3" long and I can get see part of it. 

Looks like my best bet will be to see if another hard core collector is looking for a sealed NOS pump. As before, someguys claim to have NOS pumps, but, are they sealed?

Let me take another look, I know I took pics of another 280 and I am now wondering why I don't sell that one. That too looks NOS, I bet thats the 12v.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 15 2009, 11:21 PM~12720565
> *Tony, You and some of the aircraft fanatics already know that these #8 Hydro aire squares are RARE dumps and they are not easy to come by so if you or anyone that wants it just, make me an reasonable offer I can refuse.
> 
> ~Chapo
> *


I have one ill dig it out and take some pics!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 17 2009, 10:44 AM~12732366
> *Man, I must lose lots of sales being so forgetful.  I think the only new 280 I will sell is still wrapped up. I know it makes no sense to sell it like that if someone wants to open it up and use it. Thing is, I won't open it up, and I can't even tell if it's 12 or 28 volts.
> 
> There is a small ripe about 3" long and I can get see part of it.
> 
> Looks like my best bet will be to see if another hard core collector is looking for a sealed NOS pump. As before, someguys claim to have NOS pumps, but, are they sealed?
> 
> Let me take another look, I know I took pics of another 280 and I am now wondering why I don't sell that one.  That too looks NOS, I bet thats the 12v.
> *


well,whats the ticket anyway's???


----------



## 1229

taking offers

These are the REAL female/female #8 zigzags. Rare thick hex ends (most went to Japan in the 90's). 

These are not the fakes that are made from cutting male/male slowdowns and rethreading them. The came from AP already #8AN female.


for those who arent familiar these are the type that the handle does not travel up and down when its turned, no matter where they are set at, the handle stays at the same height.


Im cleaning out some boxes, I have a lot of stuff for sale, I got some NOS stratopower pumps, more slowdowns, aircraft check valves, etc etc. NOS Pesco parts, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 11:46 AM~12747668
> *taking offers
> 
> These are the REAL female/female #8 zigzags. Rare thick hex ends (most went to Japan in the 90's).
> 
> These are not the fakes that are made from cutting male/male slowdowns and rethreading them. The came from AP already #8AN female.
> for those who arent familiar these are the type that the handle does not travel up and down when its turned, no matter where they are set at, the handle stays at the same height.
> Im cleaning out some boxes, I have a lot of stuff for sale, I got some NOS stratopower pumps, more slowdowns, aircraft check valves, etc etc. NOS Pesco parts, yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 09:46 AM~12747668
> *taking offers
> 
> These are the REAL female/female #8 zigzags. Rare thick hex ends (most went to Japan in the 90's).
> 
> These are not the fakes that are made from cutting male/male slowdowns and rethreading them.[/B] The came from AP already #8AN female.
> for those who arent familiar these are the type that the handle does not travel up and down when its turned, no matter where they are set at, the handle stays at the same height.
> Im cleaning out some boxes, I have a lot of stuff for sale, I got some NOS stratopower pumps, more slowdowns, aircraft check valves, etc etc. NOS Pesco parts, yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Was there #8 male/males people would cut? Why would that be fake? I heard they re-popped a shit load of #8 zigzag female/female (with og tops on them). Do you have any of those?
:biggrin:*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 19 2009, 07:04 PM~12751493
> *Was there #8 male/males people would cut? Why would that be fake? I heard they re-popped a shit load of #8 zigzag female/female (with og tops on them). Do you have any of those?
> :biggrin:
> *


if they didnt come off the Appliance Parker assembly line like that, they aint real, call them modified or whatever, but their not real, so not real makes them fake.


but these valves are rare, real and not repopped.


I had about 16 repops, sold em, you cant chrome them cause they are cast and not forged and pit really badly.




these valves pictured I bought almost 10 years ago, and they were rare then cause they all went to japan.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 10:46 AM~12747668
> *
> Im cleaning out some boxes, I have a lot of stuff for sale, I got some NOS stratopower pumps, more slowdowns, aircraft check valves, etc etc. NOS Pesco parts, yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> *


Are the yadda's NOS? Will you separate... i only need two.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 19 2009, 07:55 PM~12751966
> *Are the yadda's NOS? Will you separate... i only need two.
> *


yes


and the blah blah blahs are slightly used, but near mint.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 19 2009, 08:55 PM~12751966-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are the yadda's NOS? Will you separate... i only need two.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 09:06 PM~12752080
> *yes
> and the blah blah blahs are slightly used, but near mint.
> *



I NEED 1 YADDA AND 2 BLAHS :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 06:16 PM~12751607
> *if they didnt come off the Appliance Parker assembly line like that, they aint real, call them modified or whatever, but their not real, so not real makes them fake.
> but these valves are rare, real and not repopped.
> I had about 16 repops, sold em, you cant chrome them cause they are cast and not forged and pit really badly.
> these valves pictured I bought almost 10 years ago, and they were rare then cause they all went to japan.
> *


 :| :no: modifying aircraft parts is part of the game dumbass. selling repops isn't.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 19 2009, 09:00 PM~12752681
> *:|  :no: modifying aircraft parts is part of the game dumbass. selling repops isn't.
> *


you been into it for 2 years and im the dumbass. :uh: :uh: 



you should buy the slowdowns i got, then you will have a collection.




why you crying about it anyway, havent you ruined enough aircraft topics already?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 19 2009, 08:20 PM~12752239
> *I NEED 1 YADDA AND 2 BLAHS  :cheesy:
> *


well, we could work a trade.




*cough*AR15*cough*


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 09:32 PM~12753884
> *you been into it for 2 years and im the dumbass. :uh:  :uh:
> you should buy the slowdowns i got, then you will have a collection.
> why you crying about it anyway, havent you ruined enough aircraft topics already?
> *



LMAO.... I DON'T WANT YOUR REPOPS.


----------



## Rollinaround

2 YEARS AND COUNTING...

Need Aircraft Hydraulics? Check out the #1 website for supplies on the web!!!
http://rollinaround.com/
check out our work
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2wfimfb&s=5


----------



## racerboy

why so much anger in the aircraft hydro world?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2009, 11:19 PM~12754857
> *why so much anger in the aircraft hydro world?
> *


beats me, pissing contest i guess.


im just trying to sell something rare, but someone else gets mad. no one else in the aircraft threads is like that.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 19 2009, 11:15 PM~12754786
> *LMAO.... I DON'T WANT YOUR REPOPS.
> *


i dont have any, repops were gone before you ever heard of aircraft hydraulics.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2009, 10:19 PM~12754857
> *why so much anger in the aircraft hydro world?
> *


I found the guys "who know"are easily aproachable and willing to share info via PM,phone,I don't blame them for that either.  
I'm still looking for a 2 pump set up for my ride,there's been a few posted in the classified section but they never get back.
So far my collection consists of a small adel pump,and a pesco pin(not the one in my avatar either),it's on its' way,still hunting!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE

got a question about this?? can anyone tell me what kind of dumps these are??


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453617


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 19 2009, 07:00 PM~12752681
> *:|  :no: modifying aircraft parts is part of the game dumbass. selling repops isn't.
> *


Come on Josh, Haven't you started enough shit. Take your name calling negative attitude back to your thred and leave this one alone. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firefly

Boys, please stop whoring up my topic :biggrin:

But seriously, don't start man, don't want this to go to shit too.

Oh and Jason I have a question for you, you were putting out the 280 and 777 gaskets right? Do you still have any? Let me know!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 20 2009, 04:22 AM~12757703
> *Boys, please stop whoring up my topic :biggrin:
> 
> But seriously, don't start man, don't want this to go to shit too.
> 
> Oh and Jason I have a question for you, you were putting out the 280 and 777 gaskets right? Do you still have any? Let me know!
> *


i gotta look homie and see what i have left.


give me about 2 days i will let you know.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 19 2009, 10:00 PM~12755553
> *I found the guys "who know"are easily aproachable and willing to share info via PM,phone,I don't blame them for that either.
> I'm still looking for a 2 pump set up for my ride,there's been a few posted in the classified section but they never get back.
> So far my collection consists of a small adel pump,and a pesco pin(not the one in my avatar either),it's on its' way,still hunting!! :biggrin:
> *


Hay Give me a call. I've been collecting to build set ups for some of the locals up north and can get you into a setup for a good deal. If you on a budget and need to piece one together we can do that to. I'm not out to compete with the name caller but I'm sure he wont approve of this message. Or better yet hook up with TATTOO-76 He has hella shit good prices and best of all he can ansewr any questions on the install or problems. George 209 466-1418


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 08:33 PM~12753908
> *well, we could work a trade.
> *cough*AR15*cough*
> *


Tattoo I didn't know your into trades. I have one of those Appliance Research 15s Maybe we could work a trade. It mite be a little long to ship but, ahhh wait a minute you don't want this for the name caller do you. Let it go Tatto let it go. JK :biggrin: If his moderator friend doesn't see this he must have his blinders on


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 20 2009, 05:01 AM~12757773
> *Tattoo I didn't know your into trades.  I have one of those Appliance Research 15s  Maybe we could work a trade.  It mite be a little long to ship but,  ahhh    wait a minute you don't want this for the name caller do you.  Let it go Tatto let it go.  JK  :biggrin:  If his moderator friend doesn't see this he must have his blinders on
> *


USUALLY i would trade in a heartbeat, but man, ive got waaaaaaaaaaay too much stuff and i want to get rid of it ALL.



Milkbone has an AR15 i wouldnt mind having, so I was just messing with him. :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2009, 03:21 AM~12757783
> *USUALLY i would trade in a heartbeat, but man, ive got waaaaaaaaaaay too much stuff and i want to get rid of it ALL.
> Milkbone has an AR15 i wouldnt mind having, so I was just messing with him. :biggrin:
> *


All in one shot or piece it out?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 20 2009, 05:29 AM~12757786
> *All in one shot or piece it out?
> *


either


i'll have a list and pics of it all in a week.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 20 2009, 01:40 AM~12757748
> *Hay Give me a call.  I've been collecting to build set ups for some of the locals up north and can get you into a setup for a good deal.  If you on a budget and need to piece one together we can do that to.  I'm not out to compete with the name caller but I'm sure he wont approve of this message.  Or better yet hook up with TATTOO-76  He has hella shit good prices and best of all he can ansewr any questions on the install or problems.  George 209 466-1418
> *



were you in turlock selling over by the car section? i think i talked to you and robert (justrite) walked up.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 20 2009, 02:40 AM~12757748
> *Hay Give me a call.  I've been collecting to build set ups for some of the locals up north and can get you into a setup for a good deal.  If you on a budget and need to piece one together we can do that to.  I'm not out to compete with the name caller but I'm sure he wont approve of this message.  Or better yet hook up with TATTOO-76  He has hella shit good prices and best of all he can ansewr any questions on the install or problems.  George 209 466-1418
> *


George call me homie


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 20 2009, 03:40 AM~12757748
> *Hay Give me a call.  I've been collecting to build set ups for some of the locals up north and can get you into a setup for a good deal.  If you on a budget and need to piece one together we can do that to.  I'm not out to compete with the name caller but I'm sure he wont approve of this message.  Or better yet hook up with TATTOO-76  He has hella shit good prices and best of all he can ansewr any questions on the install or problems.  George 209 466-1418
> *


Will do man!thanx


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 11:33 PM~12753908
> *well, we could work a trade.
> *cough*AR15*cough*
> *




*COUGH*5.20'S*COUGH




:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 20 2009, 02:41 PM~12762140
> **COUGH*5.20'S*COUGH
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> Boys, please stop whoring up my topic :biggrin:
> 
> But seriously, don't start man, don't want this to go to shit too.
> 
> :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 20 2009, 03:40 AM~12757748
> *Hay Give me a call.  I've been collecting to build set ups for some of the locals up north and can get you into a setup for a good deal.  If you on a budget and need to piece one together we can do that to.  I'm not out to compete with the name caller but I'm sure he wont approve of this message.  Or better yet hook up with TATTOO-76  He has hella shit good prices and best of all he can ansewr any questions on the install or problems.  George 209 466-1418
> *


Theres enough fish in this sea george. good luck with your venture :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 20 2009, 04:01 AM~12757773
> *Tattoo I didn't know your into trades.  I have one of those Appliance Research 15s  Maybe we could work a trade.  It mite be a little long to ship but,  ahhh    wait a minute you don't want this for the name caller do you.  Let it go Tatto let it go.  JK  :biggrin:  If his moderator friend doesn't see this he must have his blinders on
> *


 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Jan 19 2009, 09:10 PM~12755698
> *got a question about this?? can anyone tell me what kind of dumps these are??
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453617
> *


that should be an adel, i had one just like it... it should be stamped on the big round portion of the coil


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 20 2009, 04:41 PM~12762140
> **COUGH*5.20'S*COUGH
> :biggrin:
> *


thats like stealing a mans soul, i'll call u later.




ps, Crook really misses Scooter... :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

Whats up J-Bone... still have those fish hooks?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 21 2009, 09:15 PM~12771476
> *Whats up J-Bone... still have those fish hooks?
> *


I'll pm you the pics if you want to hno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 21 2009, 02:16 PM~12771495
> *I'll pm you the pics if you want to  hno:
> *


Haha, hell no, i seen em.... :barf:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 21 2009, 09:17 PM~12771506
> *Haha, hell no, i seen em....  :barf:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 20 2009, 09:21 AM~12759033
> *George call me homie
> *


What up Spank? I'll get at u. How was your trip? Find any goodies at Pomona? To bad you couldn't hang out until Turlock. All of the Pomona sellers will be up here looking to score on accessories to take back. Buy cheep and sell high. I'm thinking about leaving my shit boxed up and going down there to sell at there next meet. I'm going to put some dumps on Ebay just to see what they will bring. If you see a BIG GREEN don't trip. I have a few set aside with your name on them.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2009, 03:40 AM~12757790
> *either
> i'll have a list and pics of it all in a week.
> *


I better run down and cash in my coke cans and get ready :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 20 2009, 08:03 AM~12758379
> *were you in turlock selling over by the car section? i think i talked to you and robert (justrite) walked up.
> *


That was me. I'm in the same spot, DD-4 and DD-5 I have some Roosters mocked up for my 41 Chevy I'm going to bring a couple of setups mocked up and alittle bit of every thing. Let me know if you want me to bring anything. We be BBQin on Saturday. Stop buy and have a burrito on me. I better get going running out of time. Latter


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2009, 08:50 PM~12763952
> *thats like stealing a mans soul, i'll call u later.
> ps, Crook really misses Scooter... :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 21 2009, 02:15 PM~12771476-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up J-Bone... still have those fish hooks?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 02:17 PM~12771506
> *Haha, hell no, i seen em....  :barf:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 more weeks.
> 
> 
> i got over 50 stitches removed tuesday though :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Jan 21 2009, 04:44 PM~12772991
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 21 2009, 12:29 PM~12771638
> *What up Spank?  I'll get at u.  How was your trip?  Find any goodies at Pomona?  To bad you couldn't hang out until Turlock.  All of the Pomona sellers will be up here looking to score on accessories to take back.  Buy cheep and sell high.  I'm thinking about leaving my shit boxed up and going down there to sell at there next meet.  I'm going to put some dumps on Ebay just to see what they will bring.  If you see a BIG GREEN don't trip.  I have a few set aside with your name on them.
> *


  ok ran in to ur brother out here today at the burger spot ...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 21 2009, 11:47 AM~12771777
> *That was me.  I'm in the same spot, DD-4 and DD-5  I have some Roosters mocked up for my 41 Chevy  I'm going to bring a couple of setups mocked up and alittle bit of every thing.  Let me know if you want me to bring anything.  We be BBQin on Saturday.  Stop buy and have a burrito on me.  I better get going running out of time.  Latter
> *



ILL STOP BY  I DONT NEED ANYTHING AT THE MOMENT. BUT ILL CHAT WITH YOU OUT THERE


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2009, 11:07 PM~12778958
> *ILL STOP BY  I DONT NEED ANYTHING AT THE MOMENT. BUT ILL CHAT WITH YOU OUT THERE
> *


Right on. We always have a good time. Se you there. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 21 2009, 09:37 PM~12777800
> * ok  ran in to ur brother out here today at the burger spot ...
> *


Did you get at his sons True Classics. :biggrin: I shipped them back to SLC abought 10 to 15 years ago. Can't remember how good the 520's are. Tried calling but got your recorder. I'll try again tomorrow or I should say today. Going back out to the shop to pull a double shift. I know you've been doing that with your Top secret mission. Later


----------



## MR.LAC

*Some one requested some pictures of the #8 Republic and Hydro aire check vales in the collection, can't remember who but here they are. :biggrin: 

*


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

FOR SALE!!! HYDRO AIRE #16 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

Nice info.

Good pictures, nice and clear on the check valves Mr Lac, mind if I borrow them? You never know when a topic on LIL gets deleted. (I'll use them anyways, always polite to ask).

If you can post your experience with these parts or other indepth educational info on www.squaredump.com, you just might get the that first prize of $50.00

is that 27-08398-1 on the last check valve?




9 days left.
http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?board=29.0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 22 2009, 12:11 PM~12782858
> *Nice info.
> 
> Good pictures, nice and clear on the check valves Mr Lac, mind if I borrow them?  You never know when a topic on LIL gets deleted. (I'll use them anyways, always polite to ask).
> 
> If you can post your experience with these parts or other indepth educational info on www.squaredump.com, you just might get the that first prize of $50.00
> 
> is that 27-08398-1 on the last check valve?
> 9 days left.
> http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?board=29.0
> *


Feel free to post them up on your site Tony.


----------



## Biz-MN

How do you know what # hydro air you got. I posted some pics of the numbers on it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hydros

If I could get info from the data tag, I might be able to help.
What size fittings are you using?

I sell copies of repair manuals for this type of valve at $15.00 each postage paid in the lower 48 states.


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 22 2009, 11:14 PM~12788582
> *If I could get info from the data tag, I might be able to help.
> What size fittings are you using?
> 
> I sell copies of repair manuals for this type of valve at $15.00 each postage paid in the lower 48 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I bought it 4 years ago and haven't put it to use yet. I want to use it on a setup for one of my cars but want to try to find another one like it. 

I'll see if I can get anymore info on it. Thanks.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 23 2009, 12:00 AM~12788396
> *How do you know what # hydro air you got.  I posted some pics of the numbers on it.  Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size are the fitting?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 22 2009, 09:00 PM~12788396
> *How do you know what # hydro air you got.  I posted some pics of the numbers on it.  Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No. 16


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 23 2009, 01:00 AM~12789191
> *No. 16
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 22 2009, 11:00 PM~12789191
> *No. 16
> *


Show off!

Thanks for the pics, they have been added and credit given to Mr. Lac on LIL.

BTW you had an Eemco repair manual, you know, what with the sweet deal I gave on those check valves, you might want to send me over a nice good clean copy, right? :biggrin: Or at least name a price that makes our toes tingle...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2009, 10:21 PM~12789444
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 22 2009, 10:22 PM~12789460
> *Show off!
> 
> Thanks for the pics, they have been added and credit given to Mr. Lac on LIL.
> 
> BTW you had an Eemco repair manual, you know, what with the sweet deal I gave on those check valves, you might want to send me over a nice good clean copy, right? :biggrin: Or at least name a price that makes our toes tingle...
> *


Empty your Pm box!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 23 2009, 03:14 AM~12790019
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2009, 10:59 AM~12791759
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a pair of those bigger 90 degree slow downs? :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, prewar_gm_access


WUZ UP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 23 2009, 12:56 PM~12792364
> *How much for a pair of those bigger 90 degree slow downs?  :biggrin:
> *


already sold


i got that huge 90 degee slowdown left (the one down close to the left bottom corner)


i think its a #12


----------



## Hydros




----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2009, 02:34 PM~12793840
> *already sold
> i got that huge 90 degee slowdown left (the one down close to the left bottom corner)
> i think its a #12
> *


PM me the price shipped to 55113.


----------



## SUPREME69

GEORGE HAD SOME DEALS AT A SWAPMEET TODAY....HAD I TOOK ENOUGH MONEY I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT A FEW...OR FOUR ITEMS.  


ILL BE CALLING YOU GEORGE, JUST HOPE NO ONE SCOOPED THEM UP.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2009, 08:59 AM~12791759
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 24 2009, 09:05 PM~12805670
> *GEORGE HAD SOME DEALS AT A SWAPMEET TODAY....HAD I TOOK ENOUGH MONEY I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT A FEW...OR FOUR ITEMS.
> ILL BE CALLING YOU GEORGE, JUST HOPE NO ONE SCOOPED THEM UP.
> *


Ya I had a good time. Seen some old friends and met new ones. I have more at the shop. If I sold anything you needed and I don't have it I'll get it for you. I got your back Homie. I got a few set ups I'm putting together, your going to have to come check em out. Just trying to pass a good deal on to others. I would lover to see some more in trunks up here. Later


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 26 2009, 12:57 AM~12816026
> *Ya I had a good time.  Seen some old friends and met new ones.  I have more at the shop.  If I sold anything you needed and I don't have it I'll get it for you.  I got your back Homie.  I got a few set ups I'm putting together, your going to have to come check em out.  Just trying to pass a good deal on to others.  I would lover to see some more in trunks up here.  Later
> *



NOT SURE IF YOU SOLD THE ADELS, BUT I WOULDNT MIND GETTING A FEW OF THOSE. AT THAT PRICE YOU COULDNT BEAT IT. YEAH I THINK ILL HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP YOUR WAY AND SEE WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 23 2009, 01:16 AM~12790023
> *Empty your Pm box!!
> *


Sometimes I don't come on LIL for weeks/months, In fact, the more I stay off of LIL and the Interent, the better, I get more things done.

Best to send emails as I check them many times a week.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 26 2009, 03:15 PM~12819037
> *Sometimes I don't come on LIL for weeks/months,  In fact, the more I stay off of LIL and the Interent, the better, I get more things done.
> 
> Best to send emails as I check them many times a week.
> *


cant say i blame you.


sometimes i get on ebay "for a minute", next thing i know 8 hours have passed.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2009, 11:54 PM~12825878
> *cant say i blame you.
> sometimes i get on ebay "for a minute", next thing i know 8 hours have passed.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jusblaze

i got a hydro-aire dump 495322 serial no. does anyone know what its worth


----------



## Rollinaround

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=446771&st=180

price depends on condition and usage history


----------



## Rollinaround

Aircraft Hydraulic dumps that have been used in cars lower in value IMO. NOS ones, you can't beat.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jan 27 2009, 02:14 PM~12830765
> *i got a hydro-aire dump 495322 serial no. does anyone know what its worth
> *


Post up the part# The serial# doesn"t help.


----------



## Rollinaround

The # is in there.


----------



## Rollinaround

4953


----------



## prewar_gm_access

This is for you 41bowtie. Thanks for your help.
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm200/p.../Picture028.jpg

It's in the paint shop now. BLACK I'm lifting it with 2 roosters
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm200/p...os/DSCN0858.jpg


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 28 2009, 12:37 AM~12834193
> *This is for you 41bowtie.  Thanks for your help.
> http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm200/p.../Picture028.jpg
> 
> It's in the paint shop now.  BLACK  I'm lifting it with 2 roosters
> http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm200/p...os/DSCN0858.jpg
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 28 2009, 12:48 AM~12834238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Help Mr Wizard I'm falling. Let me try again to morrow. I'm messing up on the pics. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## 1229

a few items im selling. all NOS, never used parts. all reasonable offers appreciated.

#4 stainless steel Parker aircraft check valves (perfect set of 4, matching date stamps)
*SOLD*



filters and billet slowdown handles are still left, taking offers, for sell cheap.






selling more stuff soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

MORE FOR SALE

NOS Stratopower pumpheads. Serial numbers are only 5 digits apart. Perfect matching pair. 

(and a 3rd pumphead for a spare)


they got some shelf wear, but the lock wire is all original, never used. 




































serial # A2-659










serial # A2-664












this is the "spare". it has been overhauled and has some remnants of an overhaul sticker on the side.






























heres a pic of all 3.


----------



## JustRite

pair of Pesco 777's  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455986


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 28 2009, 10:37 PM~12844762
> *pair of Pesco 777's
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455986
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

JUST TO KEEP THIS TOPIC ROLLING. WHAT IS EVERYONES IDEAL SETUP? PUMPS, DUMPS, TANKS, CHECKS, SLOW DOWNS. WHAT WOULD YOU USE? HOW WOULD YOU PUT IT TOGETHER? CHROME? STRAIGHT OFF THE PLANE? RESTORE TO NEW? AS IN COSMETIC.

SEE WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO SAY


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2009, 09:44 AM~12847749
> *JUST TO KEEP THIS TOPIC ROLLING. WHAT IS EVERYONES IDEAL SETUP? PUMPS, DUMPS, TANKS, CHECKS, SLOW DOWNS. WHAT WOULD YOU USE? HOW WOULD YOU PUT IT TOGETHER? CHROME? STRAIGHT OFF THE PLANE? RESTORE TO NEW? AS IN COSMETIC.
> 
> SEE WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO SAY
> *


I like straight off the plane but there are some things that should be restored to new or should be in unused condition for reliability/saftey reasons.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 29 2009, 12:43 PM~12849031
> *I like straight off the plane  but there are some things that should be restored to new or should be in unused condition for reliability/saftey reasons.
> *


  
for instance..one thing that comes to mind for me is those o-rings in the bendix eqs. since both my eqs were fresh off the plane. not the shelf.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2009, 01:32 AM~12834392
> *a few items im selling. all NOS, never used parts. all reasonable offers appreciated.
> 
> #4 stainless steel Parker aircraft check valves (perfect set of 4, matching date stamps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 zigzags (matching set of 4)
> SOLD
> *


Tattoo, Let em know if you have 4 more female stainless steel # 8s for sale. I'll match the price you sold the last ones for. I would like them for a set up me and Mike are working on. Going into my 41 rag. Thanks


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2009, 09:44 AM~12847749
> *JUST TO KEEP THIS TOPIC ROLLING. WHAT IS EVERYONES IDEAL SETUP? PUMPS, DUMPS, TANKS, CHECKS, SLOW DOWNS. WHAT WOULD YOU USE? HOW WOULD YOU PUT IT TOGETHER? CHROME? STRAIGHT OFF THE PLANE? RESTORE TO NEW? AS IN COSMETIC.
> 
> SEE WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO SAY
> *


I love them all. From Auqua Boodie to Accessoryfreaks. I'm putting together 2 right now. One is all natural 2 roosters, yellow tanks, #8 zig zags, 2 Wittickers to the rear and a Monster Green to the front. The other is a polished and chromed freak.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 29 2009, 10:43 AM~12849031
> *I like straight off the plane  but there are some things that should be restored to new or should be in unused condition for reliability/saftey reasons.*



I agree i think everything should be gone through for reliability. I was just talking cosmetic wise. I myself like that rugged weathered look, I really like what Tattoo did with milkbones fittings. its something different and not seen too often. chrome is nice but it seems its in every trunk these days. a little chrome here and there to break things up is cool.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2009, 11:41 PM~12854910
> *I agree i think everything should be gone through for reliability. I was just talking cosmetic wise. I myself like that rugged weathered look, I really like what Tattoo did with milkbones fittings. its something different and not seen too often. chrome is nice but it seems its in every trunk these days. a little chrome here and there to break things up is cool.
> *


that shit took FOREVER to do.



i feel asleep one time waiting on the chemicals to dry.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 30 2009, 06:52 AM~12857274
> *that shit took FOREVER to do.
> i feel asleep one time waiting on the chemicals to dry.
> *



CAN YOU SHARE WITH US AGAIN? YOU TOLD ME ONCE BEFORE BUT I DON'T REMEMBER


----------



## HustlerSpank

Post some pics


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2009, 12:33 PM~12858222
> *CAN YOU SHARE WITH US AGAIN? YOU TOLD ME ONCE BEFORE BUT I DON'T REMEMBER
> *


its chemicals used on firearms.




but i had to bead blast the original zinc chromate off first and slightly smooth out the fittings. soak the chemical and hand rub them (my favorite part :cheesy: ) with a sealer/oil.


----------



## Mr Impala

fun times i tell you 

























changing a few o rings to see if that helps with the blow by they were really flattened out from sitting for 50 years, and im installing catch jars to catch the overflow hopefully that will help


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 29 2009, 10:45 PM~12854166
> *Tattoo,  Let em know if you have 4 more female stainless steel # 8s for sale.  I'll match the price you sold the last ones for.  I would like them for a set up me and Mike are working on.  Going into my 41 rag.  Thanks
> *


i dont.


hit up Mr Lac, he might.


----------



## Mr Impala

got it all back in woo hoo ill post pics with the catch jars installed later on


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 04:54 PM~12875561
> *got it all back in woo hoo ill post pics with the catch jars installed later on
> *


  
LOOKS GOOD B


----------



## Mr Impala

well get em in some of the oils making it to the jar but still getting some past it i give up i just spent alot of money in parts and labor i guess its just meant to leak!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 08:29 PM~12878083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well get em in some of the oils making it to the jar but still getting some past it i give up i just spent alot of money in parts and labor i guess its just meant to leak!
> *



pretty much, thats why you are running 4 eemcos and no one else is :biggrin: you gotta pay to be the king :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2009, 08:58 PM~12878378
> *pretty much, thats why you are running 4 eemcos and no one else is :biggrin: you gotta pay to be the king :0
> *



the new name of the car is LET IT RAIN LOL raining oil :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

i finally figured out a way to express how i feel.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2009, 11:40 AM~12882416
> *i finally figured out a way to express how i feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah, but you have to be able to raise one leg to piss :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 10:08 PM~12879061
> *the new name of the car is LET IT RAIN LOL raining oil  :biggrin:
> *


probable soemthing simple too, because you have all good stuff


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2009, 12:20 PM~12882743
> *probable soemthing simple too, because you have all good stuff
> *


its a trip man changed o rings shimmed pressure so it wont get blow by with pressure spikes and ran catch jars, only other way i can see it getting fixed is if i installed shut off valves that supply the pump heads!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 04:39 PM~12884251
> *its a trip man changed o rings shimmed pressure so it wont get blow by with pressure spikes and ran catch jars, only other way i can see it getting fixed is if i installed shut off valves that supply the pump heads!
> *


Have mike try restrictor valves.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 10:29 PM~12878083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well get em in some of the oils making it to the jar but still getting some past it i give up i just spent alot of money in parts and labor i guess its just meant to leak!
> *


They look good!!!!!! The only other guy that had the other 2 is out of AZ with a 2 pump eemco setup.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2009, 02:41 PM~12884273
> *Have mike try restrictor valves.
> *


im done man i can live with it hell the new owner can live with it :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 05:55 PM~12884971
> *im done man i can live with it hell the new owner can live with it  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya. But, I wonder if a restrictor valve would help...I wish I could see first hand the problem.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 03:39 PM~12884251
> *its a trip man changed o rings shimmed pressure so it wont get blow by with pressure spikes and ran catch jars, only other way i can see it getting fixed is if i installed shut off valves that supply the pump heads!
> *


I'm not real clear on what's happening, and I never know if I help anyone as I am the last with an answer and then the topic just dies out. But are you saying that there is too much oil by-passing the spline shaft seal and you want to correct the problem and not cover it?

I am guessing the shaft might have an issue, either by wear or a rotation problem. The problem appears very close to an output shaft seal on a transmission. The bearings are bad or there is shaft wear causing the seal to become damaged and then leak.

Did you get a chance to notice if there was any side to side play on the shaft?

This might happen if the grease on the bearings became too dry (if there are bearings). I am only guessing there may have been a lubrication issue and something was damaged. How does the car lift now compared to when you first installed the pumps?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2009, 03:19 PM~12882731
> *yeah, but you have to be able to raise one leg to piss :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


not a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 2 2009, 05:53 PM~12886083
> *I'm not real clear on what's happening, and I never know if I help anyone as I am the last with an answer and then the topic just dies out. But are you saying that there is too much oil by-passing the spline shaft seal and you want to correct the problem and not cover it?
> 
> I am guessing the shaft might have an issue, either by wear or a rotation problem. The problem appears very close to an output shaft seal on a transmission. The bearings are bad or there is shaft wear causing the seal to become damaged and then leak.
> 
> Did you get a chance to notice if there was any side to side play on the shaft?
> 
> This might happen if the grease on the bearings became too dry (if there are bearings). I am only guessing there may have been a lubrication issue and something was damaged. How does the car lift now compared to when you first installed the pumps?
> *


car lifts fine could be the shaft seal if there is one i dunno i reallly dont want to break it down again to mess with it. but it leaks all the time imagine a closed faucet just dripping this one leaks even when theres no pressure in the system


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2009, 01:40 PM~12882416
> *i finally figured out a way to express how i feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I second that :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 2 2009, 10:08 PM~12887112
> *I second that :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie?



:wave: :wave:


----------



## JustRite

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457005










Hydro-Aire #8's $350 ea plus shipping


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 07:56 PM~12886934
> *car lifts fine could be the shaft seal if there is one i dunno i reallly dont want to break it down again to mess with it. but it leaks all the time imagine a closed faucet just dripping this one leaks even when theres no pressure in the system
> *


Sounds like a low pressure check valve could be used in the direction of flow to the gears. Just enough pressure on the spring to keep the fluid from flowing because of gravity. Be sure to have the tanks vented. If the tanks are not vented and you have pressure in them, that could cause fluid to leak too. (like regular liftgate tanks when the car is laid, there's always pressure unless the tank is vented).


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 3 2009, 01:52 PM~12894946
> *Sounds like a low pressure check valve could be used in the direction of flow to the gears.  Just enough pressure on the spring to keep the fluid from flowing because of gravity. Be sure to have the tanks vented.  If the tanks are not vented and you have pressure in them, that could cause fluid to leak too. (like regular liftgate tanks when the car is laid, there's always pressure unless the tank is vented).
> *


yesh i dunno i could put a slow down on the intakes and close it when not in use, or if the new owner wants to pay mike to take all 4 gears out and replace the seals we can do that but i dont want to mess with it anymore!


----------



## Rollinaround

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, *undr8ed*, BIG George!

:wave:


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 PM~12887208
> *whats up homie?
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Just checking in


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 4 2009, 12:52 AM~12900471
> *Just checking in
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 03:55 PM~12884971
> *im done man i can live with it hell the new owner can live with it  :biggrin:
> *



THAT CAR IS SOLD ALREADY? HAVE YOU EVER FINISHED A CAR AND KEPT IT LONG ENOUGH TO ENJOY? FIRST THE GREEN '63, COPPER NINE, NOW THIS ONE? BUT HEY IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT, GUESS EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE HUH.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 4 2009, 06:15 PM~12906099
> *THAT CAR IS SOLD ALREADY? HAVE YOU EVER FINISHED A CAR AND KEPT IT LONG ENOUGH TO ENJOY? FIRST THE GREEN '63, COPPER NINE, NOW THIS ONE? BUT HEY IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT, GUESS EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE HUH.
> *



THAT IS THE TRUTH


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 4 2009, 03:15 PM~12906099
> *THAT CAR IS SOLD ALREADY? HAVE YOU EVER FINISHED A CAR AND KEPT IT LONG ENOUGH TO ENJOY? FIRST THE GREEN '63, COPPER NINE, NOW THIS ONE? BUT HEY IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT, GUESS EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE HUH.
> *


not always :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 4 2009, 03:15 PM~12906099
> *THAT CAR IS SOLD ALREADY? HAVE YOU EVER FINISHED A CAR AND KEPT IT LONG ENOUGH TO ENJOY? FIRST THE GREEN '63, COPPER NINE, NOW THIS ONE? BUT HEY IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT, GUESS EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE HUH.
> *


With this fool its all about the feria :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 4 2009, 08:04 PM~12909939
> *With this fool its all about the  feria  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


Q~vo homie how are you ese? :wave:


----------



## 1229

filters...


$50 for the pair (shipped). the location of the ports are a good aesthetic match to the 777 and 280 pesco.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 4 2009, 09:04 PM~12909939
> *With this fool its all about the  feria  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


what's up ese Spank?How's life homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 4 2009, 02:15 PM~12906099
> *THAT CAR IS SOLD ALREADY? HAVE YOU EVER FINISHED A CAR AND KEPT IT LONG ENOUGH TO ENJOY? FIRST THE GREEN '63, COPPER NINE, NOW THIS ONE? BUT HEY IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT, GUESS EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE HUH.
> *


Well I didn't make much money on the car to be honest. But to me I enjoy chasing the parts down and taking something from this 









to this 










more than anything. Theres racecar drivers and theres the mechanics that fix them out here you cant drive a car like this as much as you want for a number of reasons and me personally. I don't have time for club drama so I am not into that deal anymore, so I just do my own thing and it is what it is


----------



## SUPREME69

I WOULD FIGURE AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK AND DEDICATION THAT YOU PUT INTO YOUR BUILDS YOU WOULD WANT TO ENJOY THEM FOR A WHILE. IS THERE ANYTHING YOU GOT THAT YOUR GONNA BUILD THATS A KEEPER?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2009, 09:33 AM~12914303
> * I WOULD FIGURE AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK AND DEDICATION THAT YOU PUT INTO YOUR BUILDS YOU WOULD WANT TO ENJOY THEM FOR A WHILE. IS THERE ANYTHING YOU GOT THAT YOUR GONNA BUILD THATS A KEEPER?
> *


i dunno maybe i think if i had alot of money id keep them all!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Feb 4 2009, 10:47 PM~12911385-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up ese Spank?How's life homie? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Feb 4 2009, 09:39 PM~12910451
> *Q~vo homie how are you ese? :wave:
> *


I am Good homie's what's new ?????


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2009, 11:55 PM~12911986
> *Well I didn't make much money on the car to be honest. But to me I enjoy chasing the parts down and taking something from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more than anything. Theres racecar drivers and theres the mechanics that fix them out here you cant drive a car like this as much as you want for a number of reasons and me personally. I don't have time for club drama so I am not into that deal anymore, so I just do my own thing and it is what it is
> *


 :thumbsup: GET THAT PAPER HOMIE! IM SURE YOU GOT SOMETHING ELSE UP YOUR SLEEVE  HOPEFULLY SHE REMAINS CLOSE AND WE STILL GET TO SEE HER CUS ONCE WASN'T ENOUGH


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 09:45 AM~12914384
> *i dunno maybe i think if i had alot of money id keep them all!!!
> *



 if i had alot of money i think id finish my first car :biggrin: cant wait to see what you got next


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 5 2009, 05:54 PM~12918352
> *I am  Good homie's what's new ?????
> *


Whats up Spank. I've been trying to get ahold of you. After the Turlock meet I havent been able to get threw on your # Give me a call. Later


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 5 2009, 05:54 PM~12918352
> *I am  Good homie's what's new ?????
> *


aqui nomas ese.....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

I have a Hydro-Aire #12 Monster Green on Ebay. Check it out no reserve. Goes to highest bidder. Also some Whittaker #8s Ebay # 150325176439


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 6 2009, 01:43 PM~12927218
> *I have a Hydro-Aire #12 Monster Green on Ebay.  Check it out no reserve.  Goes to highest bidder.  Also some Whittaker #8s  Ebay # 150325176439
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Mr Impala

my boy and my setup :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

Nice looking little guy. Take as many pics and videos as you can of him and you together. Memory is not all that great as you get older. You will find these so important as you both grow older.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 7 2009, 09:08 PM~12938564
> *Nice looking little guy. Take as many pics and videos as you can of him and you together.  Memory is not all that great as you get older.  You will find these so important as you both grow older.
> *


clean out your pm box :biggrin:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2009, 09:50 PM~12938396
> *my boy and my setup  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2009, 06:50 AM~12938396
> *my boy and my setup  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 7 2009, 10:08 PM~12938564
> *Nice looking little guy. Take as many pics and videos as you can of him and you together.  Memory is not all that great as you get older.  You will find these so important as you both grow older.
> *



i have been trying to pm you about those tact-air dumps. If you still got them pm me, thanks


----------



## sj_sharx4

Anyone selling some tact-air 3 way solenoid valves? Let me know . THANKS


----------



## Hydros

Oh man sorry about the PM box. Just send an email to [email protected] I am sure to check that everyday.

Does anyone know how to write the code to have my email address in my signature?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4+Feb 8 2009, 02:24 PM~12941946-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have been trying to pm you about those tact-air dumps. If you still got them pm me,  thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sj_sharx4_@Feb 8 2009, 02:30 PM~12941977
> *Anyone selling some tact-air 3 way solenoid valves?  Let me know .    THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ben don't got anymore? :dunno: I guess you already probably hit him up.


----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 8 2009, 03:28 PM~12942724
> *Ben don't got anymore? :dunno: I guess you already probably hit him up.
> *


nope. im gonna come see u this week about some other stuff if the offers still good :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2009, 10:20 PM~12938662
> *clean out your pm box  :biggrin:
> *


very true...... thats a cool pic... :thumbsup: much respect....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Feb 8 2009, 05:27 PM~12943154
> *nope.  im gonna come see u this week about some other stuff if the offers still good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2009, 08:50 PM~12938396
> *my boy and my setup  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Jr Impala :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Feb 4 2009, 10:55 PM~12911986-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like your ranfla wil be hitting the pages of LRM soon. :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2009, 08:50 PM~12938396
> *my boy and my setup  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2009, 09:50 PM~12938396
> *my boy and my setup  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big USC +++++


----------



## Hydros

OK fellow riders, here's how it is. I have a few parts that I'm will to part with, but only if I am presented with an offer I can't refuse. Yes I buy my stuff cheap if not real cheap and I usually just keep my parts on a shelf or file cabinet. But, if an offer comes along, I am willing to sell, cause I know I will just buy them again cheaper than what I sold them for.

All this said and done, here are a few pics of those Tacair valves. I heard Josh and Micky have them NOS for $125 each. If so, hit them up. If they don't have them and you really need them now, I have them, but for the best offer.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 10 2009, 01:25 AM~12959418
> *OK fellow riders, here's how it is. I have a few parts that I'm will to part with, but only if I am presented with an offer I can't refuse.  Yes I buy my stuff cheap if not real cheap and I usually just keep my parts on a shelf or file cabinet.  But, if an offer comes along, I am willing to sell, cause I know I will just buy them again cheaper than what I sold them for.
> 
> All this said and done, here are a few pics of those Tacair valves. I heard Josh and Micky have them NOS for $125 each. If so, hit them up. If they don't have  them and you really need them now, I have them, but for the best offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around:


----------



## FoxCustom

Hey everyone. I have a '59 Impala 4 door that I am running 1 pesco 280 to each rear corner with one dump per pump(like a normal 3 pump setup). I want to do a standing three wheel but I am not sure if the old pumps have enough RPM to get that rear corner up enough for the weight to make the opposite corner fall. The car will have 4 batteries in each corner(mostly just for weight). Does any of you aircraft guys think it's possible????


----------



## Rollinaround

:around: :0


----------



## SUPREME69

JUST A SHORT STORY I HEARD TODAY ON THE PHONE WITH SOME GUY FROM LA.

THIS GUY USE TO WORK FOR VARIOUS MAGAZINES BACK IN THE DAY AND PRESENT. WELL WE GOT TO TALKING ABOUT BILL HINES AND AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS. HE TOLD ME WHILE WE WAS DOING SOME INTERVIEWS FOR A STORY (NOT SURE WHEN) THAT A FRIEND OF HIS PULLED OUT A OLD HOME VIDEO. ON THAT TAPE WAS OF A CAR SHOW, I CANT REMEMBER THE YEAR HE SAID IT WAS. BUT I DO REMEMBER HIM SAYING IT WAS A FEW YEARS PRIOR TO THE X-SONIC BEING LIFTED. HE SAID THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE CAR IN THAT VIDEO AND THEY WERE ALL LIFTED.

I ASKED TO WHY THE VIDEO HAS NEVER BEEN MENTIONED OR NOT KNOWN ABOUT. HE SAID THE GUY WHO OWNS IT GOT IT FROM A FRIEND OF HIS. HE PROMISED THE FRIEND THAT HE WOULD NEVER LET THE TAPE GO PUBLIC. KINDA STRANGE IF YOU ASK ME. 

WELL SOMETHING TO PONDER ABOUT.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Feb 10 2009, 07:54 PM~12966886
> *Hey everyone. I have a '59 Impala 4 door that I am running 1 pesco 280 to each rear corner with one dump per pump(like a normal 3 pump setup). I want to do a standing three wheel but I am not sure if the old pumps have enough RPM to get that rear corner up enough for the weight to make the opposite corner fall. The car will have 4 batteries in each corner(mostly just for weight). Does any of you aircraft guys think it's possible????
> *



If you have one pump for the front, then one pump will work for one side of the rear. If I'm wrong, I'll buy you some Tiger Blowfish sushi.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2009, 12:27 AM~12969060
> *JUST A SHORT STORY I HEARD TODAY ON THE PHONE WITH SOME GUY FROM LA.
> 
> THIS GUY USE TO WORK FOR VARIOUS MAGAZINES BACK IN THE DAY AND PRESENT. WELL WE GOT TO TALKING ABOUT BILL HINES AND AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS. HE TOLD ME WHILE WE WAS DOING SOME INTERVIEWS FOR A STORY (NOT SURE WHEN) THAT A FRIEND OF HIS PULLED OUT A OLD HOME VIDEO. ON THAT TAPE WAS OF A CAR SHOW, I CANT REMEMBER THE YEAR HE SAID IT WAS. BUT I DO REMEMBER HIM SAYING IT WAS A FEW YEARS PRIOR TO THE X-SONIC BEING LIFTED. HE SAID THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE CAR IN THAT VIDEO AND THEY WERE ALL LIFTED.
> 
> I ASKED TO WHY THE VIDEO HAS NEVER BEEN MENTIONED OR NOT KNOWN ABOUT. HE SAID THE GUY WHO OWNS IT GOT IT FROM A FRIEND OF HIS. HE PROMISED THE FRIEND THAT HE WOULD NEVER LET THE TAPE GO PUBLIC. KINDA STRANGE IF YOU ASK ME.
> 
> WELL SOMETHING TO PONDER ABOUT.
> *



there was also a magazine published a month before X-Sonic was lifted that featured a lifted car in it...


its not so much a secret, its just back then, news didnt travel, there was no such thing as "multi media".


X-Sonic wasnt the first lifted car, its just credited as the first lifted car.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 11 2009, 01:41 AM~12970048
> *If you have one pump for the front, then one pump will work for one side of the rear. If I'm wrong, I'll buy you some Tiger Blowfish sushi.
> *


Perfect. Thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 10 2009, 11:27 PM~12969060
> *JUST A SHORT STORY I HEARD TODAY ON THE PHONE WITH SOME GUY FROM LA.
> 
> THIS GUY USE TO WORK FOR VARIOUS MAGAZINES BACK IN THE DAY AND PRESENT. WELL WE GOT TO TALKING ABOUT BILL HINES AND AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS. HE TOLD ME WHILE WE WAS DOING SOME INTERVIEWS FOR A STORY (NOT SURE WHEN) THAT A FRIEND OF HIS PULLED OUT A OLD HOME VIDEO. ON THAT TAPE WAS OF A CAR SHOW, I CANT REMEMBER THE YEAR HE SAID IT WAS. BUT I DO REMEMBER HIM SAYING IT WAS A FEW YEARS PRIOR TO THE X-SONIC BEING LIFTED. HE SAID THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE CAR IN THAT VIDEO AND THEY WERE ALL LIFTED.
> 
> I ASKED TO WHY THE VIDEO HAS NEVER BEEN MENTIONED OR NOT KNOWN ABOUT. HE SAID THE GUY WHO OWNS IT GOT IT FROM A FRIEND OF HIS. HE PROMISED THE FRIEND THAT HE WOULD NEVER LET THE TAPE GO PUBLIC. KINDA STRANGE IF YOU ASK ME.
> 
> WELL SOMETHING TO PONDER ABOUT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2009, 10:49 PM~12970128
> *there was also a magazine published a month before X-Sonic was lifted that featured a lifted car in it...
> its not so much a secret, its just back then, news didnt travel, there was no such thing as "multi media".
> X-Sonic wasnt the first lifted car, its just credited as the first lifted car.
> *


yeah this guy was saying when they were doing the LRM "history book" he mentioned that video and other people who were customizing cars at the time. who ever was in charge of that project straight out told him NO!! that it had to mainly be about mexicans.

not to go off topic but, why is it that x-sonic is the noted the first car to be lifted? i know others were doing it.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 11 2009, 11:18 AM~12972015
> *
> 
> not to go off topic but, why is it that x-sonic is the noted the first car to be lifted? i know others were doing it.
> *


who knows, but X-Sonic wasnt the first lifted car. 



but the car in the magazine that was published BEFORE X-Sonic was lifted had Pesco pumps in it.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 11 2009, 10:11 PM~12977769
> *who knows, but X-Sonic wasnt the first lifted car.
> but the car in the magazine that was published BEFORE X-Sonic was lifted had Pesco pumps in it.
> *


and someone showed Ron Aguirre that magazine.  




but, either way, X-Sonic was way ahead of its time, but by most definitions, not a lowrider. But then again, ask 10 people what a lowrider is, and you will get 10 answers.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 11 2009, 07:13 PM~12977797
> *and someone showed Ron Aguirre that magazine.
> but, either way, X-Sonic was way ahead of its time, but by most definitions, not a lowrider. But then again, ask 10 people what a lowrider is, and you will get 10 answers.
> *


A Lowrider is the person, not the car. Any car lowered on custom rims is a lowrider


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 11 2009, 10:32 PM~12978047
> *A Lowrider is the person, not the car. Any car lowered on custom rims is a lowrider
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 



:biggrin: 

if a biker owns the bike, does the lowrider own the lowride?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 11 2009, 07:13 PM~12977797
> *and someone showed Ron Aguirre that magazine.
> but, either way, X-Sonic was way ahead of its time, but by most definitions, not a lowrider. But then again, ask 10 people what a lowrider is, and you will get 10 answers.
> *



GUESS IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER ANYMORE. LIKE THE SAYING GOES "THE REST IS HISTORY" GUESS ITS JUST THE CURIOSITY IN SOME OF US.


----------



## Mr Impala

wtf kind of motors are these? i know its the guy on heres setup but im tripping on them motors they look like bendix or some shit 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Aircraft-Hy...VehicleQ5fParts


----------



## Rollinaround

they are pesco


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 10 2009, 10:27 PM~12969060
> *JUST A SHORT STORY I HEARD TODAY ON THE PHONE WITH SOME GUY FROM LA.
> 
> THIS GUY USE TO WORK FOR VARIOUS MAGAZINES BACK IN THE DAY AND PRESENT. WELL WE GOT TO TALKING ABOUT BILL HINES AND AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS. HE TOLD ME WHILE WE WAS DOING SOME INTERVIEWS FOR A STORY (NOT SURE WHEN) THAT A FRIEND OF HIS PULLED OUT A OLD HOME VIDEO. ON THAT TAPE WAS OF A CAR SHOW, I CANT REMEMBER THE YEAR HE SAID IT WAS. BUT I DO REMEMBER HIM SAYING IT WAS A FEW YEARS PRIOR TO THE X-SONIC BEING LIFTED. HE SAID THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE CAR IN THAT VIDEO AND THEY WERE ALL LIFTED.
> 
> I ASKED TO WHY THE VIDEO HAS NEVER BEEN MENTIONED OR NOT KNOWN ABOUT. HE SAID THE GUY WHO OWNS IT GOT IT FROM A FRIEND OF HIS. HE PROMISED THE FRIEND THAT HE WOULD NEVER LET THE TAPE GO PUBLIC. KINDA STRANGE IF YOU ASK ME.
> 
> WELL SOMETHING TO PONDER ABOUT.
> *



the year of that film footage was 1958, the location was a car show held at the compton drive in.. 

about 5 years ago I talked to Ron Aguirre and showed him pictures and an article of a car that was lifted front and back about 4 to 5 years before his corvette..


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 12 2009, 05:54 PM~12987116
> *they are pesco
> *



which pescos are they? look nice ive never seen those before i dont think


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Feb 12 2009, 08:15 PM~12987886
> *the year of that film footage was 1958, the location was a car show held at the compton drive in..
> 
> about 5 years ago I talked to Ron Aguirre and showed him pictures and an article of a car that was lifted front and back about 4 to 5 years before his corvette..
> *


Wass up homie good to see you up in Here...


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2009, 12:58 AM~12980879
> *wtf kind of motors are these? i know its the guy on heres setup but im tripping on them motors they look like bendix or some shit
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Aircraft-Hy...VehicleQ5fParts
> *


Looks like we have a winner, pics coming soon!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Feb 12 2009, 07:15 PM~12987886
> *the year of that film footage was 1958, the location was a car show held at the compton drive in..
> 
> about 5 years ago I talked to Ron Aguirre and showed him pictures and an article of a car that was lifted front and back about 4 to 5 years before his corvette..
> *



:0 that is the same thing that guy told me.


----------



## Escandaloso

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Feb 12 2009, 08:15 PM~12987886
> *the year of that film footage was 1958, the location was a car show held at the compton drive in..
> 
> about 5 years ago I talked to Ron Aguirre and showed him pictures and an article of a car that was lifted front and back about 4 to 5 years before his corvette..
> *



If you got them post them.
Let's see the pic.s and the article you showed Ron Aguirre


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 12 2009, 09:55 PM~12989098
> *Wass up homie good to see you up in Here...
> *


Hey what's up spanky, how are things going??


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Feb 13 2009, 10:22 AM~12993000
> *Hey what's up spanky, how are things going??
> *


It's getting better out here, what's up with you? can we see some off ur stuff new old any????


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Andy(Adex) posted this in his topic,damn these are beautiful.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 14 2009, 10:04 PM~13006394
> *Andy(Adex) posted this in his topic,damn these are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that Gold color :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

yup,those gold body's are dope.


----------



## Hydros

which topic?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 15 2009, 12:11 AM~13006762
> *which topic?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=398219&st=980


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: 










anyone got a motor cap for this???


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 15 2009, 10:31 PM~13009815
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got a motor cap for this???
> *


Anyone got a base for these? :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## westsidehydros




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2009, 09:21 PM~12987968
> *which pescos are they? look nice ive never seen those before i dont think
> *


I POSTED THEM UP BEFORE. THEY ARE SURE RARE. I'VE ONLY CAME ACROSS 2.


----------



## Hipstreet

QUOTE(ragtopking @ Feb 12 2009, 08:15 PM) 
the year of that film footage was 1958, the location was a car show held at the compton drive in.. 

about 5 years ago I talked to Ron Aguirre and showed him pictures and an article of a car that was lifted front and back about 4 to 5 years before his corvette..




> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@Feb 12 2009, 11:25 PM~12989531
> *If you got them post them.
> Let's see the pic.s and the article you showed Ron Aguirre
> *



I'd like to see those pictures and article also
or is it just some jive talk? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SUPREME69

i doubt its bullshit, the guy i was talking to said the same story.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90

a lil demented side of lowriding


----------



## THE SOURCE

YO....SUP....BUILT A SET UP FOR MY 57...IM FROM SYDNEY AUSTRALIA....HOPE I DID WELL......

PEACE.....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Feb 16 2009, 09:35 PM~13022837
> *YO....SUP....BUILT A SET UP FOR MY 57...IM FROM SYDNEY AUSTRALIA....HOPE I DID WELL......
> 
> PEACE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 16 2009, 07:13 PM~13020814
> *a lil demented side of lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:35 PM~13022837
> *YO....SUP....BUILT A SET UP FOR MY 57...IM FROM SYDNEY AUSTRALIA....HOPE I DID WELL......
> 
> PEACE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 16 2009, 06:13 PM~13020814
> *a lil demented side of lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very sick I like it


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 16 2009, 08:38 AM~13015948
> *i doubt its bullshit, the guy i was talking to said the same story.
> *


 moonshiners had weighted loads............the cops would see them weighted and know they were smuggling. This led to adjustable suspension (on a switch)


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:35 PM~13022837
> *YO....SUP....BUILT A SET UP FOR MY 57...IM FROM SYDNEY AUSTRALIA....HOPE I DID WELL......
> 
> PEACE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice.......


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13023871
> *Very nice.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 16 2009, 08:39 PM~13023871
> *Very nice.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13023871
> *Very nice.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X3
:0 :0


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13022837
> *YO....SUP....BUILT A SET UP FOR MY 57...IM FROM SYDNEY AUSTRALIA....HOPE I DID WELL......
> 
> PEACE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 16 2009, 08:13 PM~13023458
> *moonshiners had weighted loads............the cops would see them weighted and know they were smuggling. This led to adjustable suspension (on a switch)
> *


maybe true..but that has nothing to do aircraft hydraulics or the conversation at hand.


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Feb 16 2009, 09:35 PM~13022837
> *YO....SUP....BUILT A SET UP FOR MY 57...IM FROM SYDNEY AUSTRALIA....HOPE I DID WELL......
> 
> PEACE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 16 2009, 10:23 PM~13024609
> *maybe true..but that has nothing to do aircraft hydraulics or the conversation at hand.
> *


 oh yes it does :biggrin: I still give props to x-sonic though cuz it has had so much documentation 

heres an interesting fact four centuries ago there was a math matician that came up with the theory of cylinders I give that guy alot of credit


----------



## 41bowtie

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWII-WW2-Bomber-Bail-o...93%3A2|294%3A50


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/B52-Breathi...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


http://cgi.ebay.com/7-CIRCLE-SEAL-CHECK-VA...93%3A2|294%3A50


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 15 2009, 12:31 PM~13009815
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got a motor cap for this???
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE SOURCE

HEY HERE IS ANOTHER......
GOTS TO THANK YALL FOR THE SUPPORT PEACE........


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:21 AM~13025833
> *HEY HERE IS ANOTHER......
> GOTS TO THANK YALL FOR THE SUPPORT PEACE........
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 17 2009, 12:39 AM~13023871
> *Very nice.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SEEING THIS MAKES ME WANT TO CHROME


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2009, 01:13 PM~13030106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn nice laker ticket :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> *2 Members: TATTOO-76, vinylfreek*


 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 17 2009, 12:23 AM~13024609
> *maybe true..but that has nothing to do aircraft hydraulics or the conversation at hand.
> *


a m e n


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 16 2009, 11:23 PM~13024609
> *maybe true..but that has nothing to do aircraft hydraulics or the conversation at hand.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

Good to see everyone step it up, and some people that never had dumps decide to run them :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 16 2009, 08:13 PM~13023458
> *moonshiners had weighted loads............the cops would see them weighted and know they were smuggling. This led to adjustable suspension (on a switch)
> *



I call BS


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2009, 05:18 PM~13032324
> *Good to see everyone step it up, and some people that never had dumps decide to run them :biggrin:
> *



I THINK YOU SHOULD STEP IT UP AND CHANGE YOUR AVI PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 17 2009, 06:01 PM~13032722
> *I THINK YOU SHOULD STEP IT UP AND CHANGE YOUR AVI PIC :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2009, 06:21 PM~13032345
> *I call BS
> *


 Do some homework on it 

dont just look up "first lifted lowrider" broaden your studies.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 17 2009, 07:31 PM~13033791
> *Do some homework on it
> 
> dont just look up "first lifted lowrider" broaden your studies.
> *


i was just kidding, I don't really care. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2009, 09:47 PM~13034648
> *i was just kidding, I don't really care.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes you do


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2009, 07:12 PM~13033561
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

I HAVE A FEW OF THESE... NOS


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2009, 04:30 PM~13042354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A FEW OF THESE... NOS
> *


never seen that one before who makes it?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 12:55 AM~12911986
> *Well I didn't make much money on the car to be honest. But to me I enjoy chasing the parts down and taking something from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more than anything. Theres racecar drivers and theres the mechanics that fix them out here you cant drive a car like this as much as you want for a number of reasons and me personally. I don't have time for club drama so I am not into that deal anymore, so I just do my own thing and it is what it is
> *


:0 :guns:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 18 2009, 06:12 PM~13042752
> *never seen that one before who makes it?
> *



Allen Engineering Burbank Ca.


here is some WESTONS I have..


----------



## TOPFAN

ever seen one of these?

i was going through a bunch of my old stuff I thought I had lost, and found this stash


----------



## lowpoke

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:21 AM~13025833
> *HEY HERE IS ANOTHER......
> GOTS TO THANK YALL FOR THE SUPPORT PEACE........
> 
> 
> *


Jesus, nice set up!!! I know how freakin' hard it is to build a set up like that in Australia.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2009, 05:30 PM~13042354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A FEW OF THESE... NOS
> *


what u got? :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2009, 06:30 PM~13042354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A FEW OF THESE... NOS
> *



COOL...

SORRY I DIDNT CALL YOU BACK HOMIE.


----------



## Mr Impala

Premier CC putting it down


----------



## MR.LAC

Premier CC putting it down 









BEFORE








AFTER


















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 20 2009, 12:08 AM~13057594
> *Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice to see these pumps put to use. Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 20 2009, 10:08 AM~13057594
> *Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Very nice setup, Premier CC holdin' it down


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2009, 09:57 PM~13043216
> *Allen Engineering Burbank Ca.
> here is some WESTONS I have..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have a set of 4?


----------



## 1229

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 DIPPINIT and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TATTOO-76, THUGGNASTY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1229

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TATTOO-76, SOXONEFORLIFE, THUGGNASTY*



hno: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 20 2009, 08:13 AM~13058434
> *Do you have a set of 4?
> *



I have3.... Ill have to check my stash.....you like?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Feb 20 2009, 02:04 AM~13057586-->
> 
> 
> 
> Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Feb 20 2009, 02:08 AM~13057594
> *Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 02:04 AM~13057586
> *Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 20 2009, 02:08 AM~13057594
> *Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SOURCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 01:04 AM~13057586
> *Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real nice set ....crazy detail.....but can someone skool me on the type of pump....looks like a 777 with added electrical components.....


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 2 2008, 10:41 PM~10322546
> *This one is like the Mama Rooster but a smaller version with a fan so I am going to call it the Baby Rooster Not the mini the BABY smaller than the MAMA but LONGER than the MINI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 01:04 AM~13057586
> *Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 41bowtie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, HustlerSpank


whats up big dawg


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 20 2009, 09:47 PM~13065065
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 41bowtie, HustlerSpank
> whats up big dawg
> *


Hey wass up homie hows life out there in Chitown??


----------



## black sunday

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS , JUST KEEPING THE THREAD GOING :thumbsup: WHATS UP ABEL ILL TAKE WHATEVER YOU DONT NEED  FROM YOUR STASH


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Feb 20 2009, 10:53 PM~13065604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS , JUST KEEPING THE THREAD GOING  :thumbsup: WHATS UP ABEL ILL TAKE WHATEVER YOU DONT NEED   FROM YOUR STASH
> *



Man...I thought I had lost this shit 20 years ago! You can imagine how happy I was when I found this stash! Im still sorting through this shit!


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 20 2009, 11:21 PM~13065919
> *Man...I thought I had lost this shit 20 years ago! You can imagine how happy I was when I found this stash! Im still sorting through this shit!
> *


I GOT FIRST DIBBS


----------



## Hydros

TopFan, can I snag those pics?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 20 2009, 11:40 PM~13066134
> *TopFan, can I snag those pics?
> *




Sure bro....


----------



## TOPFAN

trip on the PSI on this baby!









:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Feb 20 2009, 10:53 PM~13065604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS , JUST KEEPING THE THREAD GOING  :thumbsup: WHATS UP ABEL ILL TAKE WHATEVER YOU DONT NEED   FROM YOUR STASH
> *


That's sweet  I like the 2 tanks feeding 3 pumps. I know you'll have a crowd around your trunk were ever you go :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 21 2009, 12:41 AM~13066972
> *That's sweet   I like the 2 tanks feeding 3 pumps.  I know you'll have a crowd around your trunk were ever you go :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## BIGTONY

Any idea what dumps these are???NOT FOR SALE 
















i also have nos #8 slow down if your interested
































AND YOU INTERESTED IN ANY OF THESE
I HAVE 2 3/8 AND 5 1/2 CIRCLE SEALS MADE OUT OF CALI


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2009, 12:46 AM~13073773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2009, 12:47 AM~13073778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up Jaime? Is this you? That don't look like a Bomb bumper to me :biggrin: I still have your Fenton side cover. Find me some thing cool to trade. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 21 2009, 06:15 PM~13070970
> *x3
> *


What up Mr. Lac? I better get with Mike and get busy on my fan motors by this summer, could be a hot one. You still have some Cannon plugs?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 22 2009, 01:11 AM~13073903
> *Whats up Jaime?  Is this you?  That don't look like a Bomb bumper to me :biggrin: I still have your Fenton side cover.  Find me some thing cool to trade.  Later
> *


nah homie,stole the pics from the Premier CC thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 22 2009, 01:11 AM~13073903
> *Whats up Jaime?  Is this you?  That don't look like a Bomb bumper to me :biggrin: I still have your Fenton side cover.  Find me some thing cool to trade.  Later
> *


thats the fucked up thing,you have it all already George...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 21 2009, 05:50 PM~13071242
> *Any idea what dumps these are???NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have nos #8 slow down if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOU INTERESTED IN ANY OF THESE
> I HAVE 2 3/8 AND 5 1/2 CIRCLE SEALS MADE OUT OF CALI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ZIG ZAG SOLD ANYBODY KNOW WHAT THOSE DUMPS ARE OR INTERESTED IN THE CHECKS I ALSO HAVE A BUNCH OF NOS #6 FEMALE-FEMALE CHECKS
$40 ea
























and i have 2 or 3 these gauges make offer


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2009, 01:23 AM~13073967
> *nah homie,stole the pics  from the Premier CC thread. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Feb 20 2009, 10:53 PM~13065604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS , JUST KEEPING THE THREAD GOING  :thumbsup: WHATS UP ABEL ILL TAKE WHATEVER YOU DONT NEED   FROM YOUR STASH
> *


Thats Badass :0


----------



## JustRite

:cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 22 2009, 10:42 AM~13075606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


whats the ticket?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2009, 10:43 AM~13075614
> *whats the ticket?
> *


fat and green please


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 22 2009, 09:53 AM~13075689
> *fat and green please
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13076437
> *:0  :0
> *


well, thick at least :biggrin: ........... and color still gotta be green

$500 EACH plus ship and Ill seperate,, no fittings or check

almost NOS.. almost


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 22 2009, 04:53 PM~13078263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaamn


----------



## BIGTONY

INTERESTED IN THE CHECKS I ALSO HAVE A* BUNCH* OF NOS #6 FEMALE-FEMALE CHECKS
$40 ea
























and i have 2 or 3 these gauges make offer


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Feb 22 2009, 12:19 AM~13073947-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Mr. Lac? I better get with Mike and get busy on my fan motors by this summer, could be a hot one.  You still have some Cannon plugs?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! What's up George. What's good homie? Yeah it would be nice to see your fan motor (gorilla fist) pump's coming alive. And yes! I still have a bunch of NOS 90 degree cannon plugs. How many you need? maybe we could trade LMK.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Feb 22 2009, 09:42 AM~13075606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Nice!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2009, 05:19 PM~13078948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I see the homie Mike in the background.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2009, 05:06 PM~13078816
> *INTERESTED IN THE CHECKS I ALSO HAVE A BUNCH OF NOS #6 FEMALE-FEMALE CHECKS
> $40 ea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have 2 or 3 these gauges make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NO BODY NEEDS CHECKS???


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2009, 08:19 PM~13078948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shasta.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 22 2009, 05:42 PM~13079190
> *Shasta.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 22 2009, 06:19 PM~13078944
> *Hey! What's up George. What's good homie? Yeah it would be nice to see your fan motor (gorilla fist) pump's coming alive. And yes! I still have a bunch of NOS 90 degree cannon plugs.  How many you need? maybe we could trade LMK.
> Nice!
> *


Shoot me a PM of stuff your looking for. I'm sure we can work it out. I'm going to try to make it down in a week or so. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 20 2009, 07:17 PM~13063792
> *
> *


Spank Check your PM 1959 Brookwood 9 passenger Wagon $2400


----------



## MR.LAC

HustlerSpank, prewar_gm_access


:wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 22 2009, 09:44 PM~13082293
> *Shoot me a PM of stuff your looking for.  I'm sure we can work it out.  I'm going to try to make it down in a week or so.  Later
> *


Sure will.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2009, 05:06 PM~13078816
> *INTERESTED IN THE CHECKS I ALSO HAVE A BUNCH OF NOS #6 FEMALE-FEMALE CHECKS
> $40 ea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have 2 or 3 these gauges make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No body needs these??? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 22 2009, 10:57 PM~13082428
> *HustlerSpank, prewar_gm_access
> :wave:
> *



prewar you have a pm ....thanks..


----------



## Guest

If anyone needs the small glass catch jars, I have 4 new ones with the mufflers. for $100. Will take pics later, but same as on Lemonlaid. Sell to end users only.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 22 2009, 11:49 PM~13082890
> * Sell to end users only.
> *


???


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2009, 12:47 AM~13073778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was going to say that the layout looks familiar then I saw that Ted and Leon built it. I cant wait to see the end results, it will tell me how mine would look chromed.

Very nice!


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 22 2009, 10:49 PM~13082890
> *If anyone needs the small glass catch jars, I have 4 new ones with the mufflers. for $100. Will take pics later, but same as on Lemonlaid. Sell to end users only.
> *


SOLD!!! Thank you!


----------



## Rollinaround

hell of a deal. damn.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 12:04 AM~13057586
> *Premier CC putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont think anyone can deny they are on top of the aircraft game more finished og setups than any other club not ridin nuts there putin out some clean set ups cant wait to see that 63


----------



## GREYTREY

i mean 62


----------



## GREYTREY

is it just me or are the "new style aircraft pumps" fuckin gay as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Feb 23 2009, 10:22 PM~13093192
> *is it just me or are the "new style aircraft pumps" fuckin gay as fuck :biggrin:
> *


ghey as fuck


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2009, 07:26 AM~13093226
> *ghey as fuck
> *


co-sign


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Feb 23 2009, 09:22 PM~13093192
> *is it just me or are the "new style aircraft pumps" fuckin gay as fuck :biggrin:
> *


The ones in Southside 56 look cool


----------



## 909vert63




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

that polish job on those #8 HA's is awesome!Look's like they saved the tag.


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13096325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAMN!! PAPARAZI EVERYWHERE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2009, 10:24 PM~13082693
> *No body needs these??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#6 checks must be usseless huh???


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 24 2009, 10:57 AM~13097177
> *#6 checks must be usseless huh???
> *


not that Tony,there's a ton of them out there.Im sitting on a few.I sent that mo out first thing yesterday.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 24 2009, 09:57 AM~13097177
> *#6 checks must be usseless huh???
> *



I think because they are 1500 PSI.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 24 2009, 08:28 AM~13096325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that you??


----------



## 41bowtie

alot of nice set-ups coming up lately .


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 24 2009, 11:29 AM~13097511
> *alot of nice set-ups coming up lately .
> *


whats up Albert?


----------



## 41bowtie

Nada compa just chillin homie wazz up with you?


----------



## TOPFAN

After being led on a wild goose chase for a couple hours.... 


Ill post a couple pics later....  .


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 10:20 AM~13097416
> *I think because they are 1500 PSI.
> *


Checks are 3000psi gauges are 1500psi


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 24 2009, 11:28 AM~13096325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADfuckinASS!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 24 2009, 05:26 PM~13101240
> *BADfuckinASS!!!!
> *


Can't wait to see your setup :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 08:45 PM~13101422
> *Can't wait to see your setup :biggrin:
> *


Have you heard anything? :happysad:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 24 2009, 06:04 PM~13101611
> *Have you heard anything?  :happysad:
> *


seen pics already, looks
:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2009, 05:56 PM~13099781
> *:biggrin:
> *


dont forget my little care package..


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13096325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I TOOK THIS PICTURE AT TED'S HOUSE THE DAY THEY FILMED LIVING THE LOWLIFE, OH YHA I GOT A BIG HUG FROM VIDA :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 08:42 PM~13102912
> *Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking sickkkkkk mr B you got A+


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13102912
> *Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no wonder your broke!! making power moves on the 409 ss rag!


----------



## HustlerSpank

fuck yeah


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

damn!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 08:42 PM~13102912
> *Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you gonna run as far as dumps?


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 24 2009, 08:34 PM~13102805
> *I TOOK THIS PICTURE AT TED'S HOUSE THE DAY THEY FILMED LIVING THE LOWLIFE, OH YHA I GOT A BIG HUG FROM VIDA :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAMN!!! :banghead: WAS WORKING THAT DAY :angry:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 08:21 AM~13096241
> *The ones in Southside 56 look cool
> *


true


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Feb 24 2009, 09:44 PM~13103602
> *DAAAAMN!!!  :banghead: WAS WORKING THAT DAY  :angry:
> *


AT LEAST MY SET UP GOT ITS SHINE ON :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13102912
> *Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did those get the weld machined because those ends look like a billet chunk thats some clean work


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2009, 08:07 PM~13103159
> *what are you gonna run as far as dumps?
> *


I have Hydri-Aires, but working on a deal with Hustler Spank right now :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13102376
> *seen pics already, looks
> :thumbsup:
> *


B... you LIE!!! 

... but those "Eemco" tanks are rediculous! :0


----------



## JasonJ

Mmmmmm... pancakes & waffles!

Check out Aunt Jamima chillin on the shelf, lol. :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 24 2009, 09:03 PM~13103816
> *B... you LIE!!!
> 
> ... but those "Eemco" tanks are rediculous!  :0
> *



Nah, I tried to bribe Spank, but he didn't fall for it :angry: :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 25 2009, 12:07 AM~13103873
> *Nah, I tried to bribe Spank, but he didn't fall for it :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Guest

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *909vert63*, black sunday, showtimeduecerag, GREYTREY

Damn you don't waste no time., :0 Thanks for the parts :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hydros




----------



## Hydros

What's a selenoid?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 24 2009, 10:41 PM~13104219
> *What's a selenoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They did not know how to spell "Solenoid" in 1954.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2009, 11:56 PM~13104377
> *They did not know how to spell "Solenoid" in 1954.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2009, 10:56 PM~13104377
> *They did not know how to spell "Solenoid" in 1954.
> *


shit,guy's dont know how to spell it now.That why they say "noids".....


----------



## Hydros

I admit it too. I still use a spell checker. This must be the number one misspelled word in Lowriding.

Then comes "batterys"


----------



## jgcustomz

anyone have broken hydro aire # 8 or 1/2 inch in broken condition 4 sale pm me pics and prices.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13103788
> *I have Hydri-Aires, but working on a deal with Hustler Spank right now :biggrin:
> *


cool.I saw them on the floor.You live in Carson right?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2009, 10:38 PM~13104833
> *cool.I saw them on the floor.You live in Carson right?
> *



those are #6 I got from Mike. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 11:39 PM~13104844
> *those are #6 I got from Mike. :biggrin:
> *


cool,I wasnt asking like I was gonna mob them :biggrin: 

My godmother lives lives off Lomita and Avalon in the Carolsel(sp?)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2009, 10:45 PM~13104898
> *cool,I wasnt asking like I was gonna mob them :biggrin:
> 
> My godmother lives lives off Lomita and Avalon in the Carolsel(sp?)
> *



thats the nice area :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 11:47 PM~13104921
> *thats the nice area :biggrin:
> *


yeah,they bought that house new in 1962,probably be mine someday :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13102912
> *Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 B you on the DBT stilo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Feb 24 2009, 10:22 PM~13104680
> *anyone have broken hydro aire # 8 or 1/2 inch  in broken condition 4 sale pm me pics and prices.
> *


I have extra parts. What do you need?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THANKS GEORGE (PREWAR GM ACCESS) FOR PESCO SET UP....CANT SLEEP NOW :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 25 2009, 12:33 AM~13105210
> *THANKS GEORGE (PREWAR GM ACCESS) FOR PESCO SET UP....CANT SLEEP NOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: ................................... :0


----------



## Guest

Bad piece right hur


----------



## Guest




----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 25 2009, 01:09 AM~13105056
> *I have extra parts. What do you need?
> *


a couple of decent bodys and misc screws.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 11:42 PM~13102912
> *Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 25 2009, 12:59 AM~13105572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They put all four pumps back in the trunk. :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 25 2009, 12:00 PM~13109091
> *They put all four pumps back in the trunk. :0
> *


i only see 2 still


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2009, 01:16 PM~13109750
> *i only see 2 still
> *



I think he means after after this pic was taken. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 25 2009, 01:21 PM~13109789-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think he means after after this pic was taken.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2009, 01:16 PM~13109750
> *i only see 2 still
> *


Your right. must be all the damn medicine Im taking fucking with my vision.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 10:07 PM~13103873
> *Nah, I tried to bribe Spank, but he didn't fall for it :angry:  :angry:
> *


 Good one lol but NO


----------



## 909vert63

2 Members: 909vert63, ACCESSORYFREAK

:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 25 2009, 08:41 PM~13114150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, brand new :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 25 2009, 11:41 PM~13114150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, DIPPINIT, SPANKINIT


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 25 2009, 09:23 PM~13114703
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HustlerSpank, DIPPINIT, SPANKINIT
> *



lol still no pics huh?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THANKS TO GEORGE(PREWAR GM ACCESS) AND ROBERT(JUST RITE)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 26 2009, 12:02 AM~13115908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO GEORGE(PREWAR GM ACCESS) AND ROBERT(JUST RITE)
> *



they did you right. All those parts are new :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 26 2009, 02:02 AM~13115908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO GEORGE(PREWAR GM ACCESS) AND ROBERT(JUST RITE)
> *


doing a 1 pumper?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 10:42 PM~13102912
> *Haven't worked on my setup much, but did manage to have these custom "eemco" tanks made. Exact copy of bell. Will have sight glass on tanks where the screen is on motor. Should chrome nice, or paint and have Cartoon mural, haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*with all the countless aircraft setups being built/installed......


those tanks take the cake, period.*


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 26 2009, 01:02 AM~13115908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO GEORGE(PREWAR GM ACCESS) AND ROBERT(JUST RITE)
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 26 2009, 01:02 AM~13115908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO GEORGE(PREWAR GM ACCESS) AND ROBERT(JUST RITE)
> *


front and back one pump? :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 26 2009, 08:30 AM~13117144
> *
> *


whats up homie,MO went out yesterday.........


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 26 2009, 08:58 AM~13117340
> *whats up homie,MO went out yesterday.........
> *


  thanks Jaime


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 26 2009, 01:02 AM~13115908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO GEORGE(PREWAR GM ACCESS) AND ROBERT(JUST RITE)
> *



damn that tank is fucken hawt.... George is where I got mine from too. Great guy and no issues. got to love the raw look :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

oh shit with a cookie sheet too huh! Im still looking for some tiny ones but I will probably need a tiny easy bake sheet or another kind of childrens toy one lmao


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 26 2009, 11:27 AM~13117496
> *damn that tank is fucken hawt.... George is where I got mine from too. Great guy and no issues. got to love the raw look :biggrin:
> *



George is the man


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 26 2009, 09:07 AM~13117817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF??? Those are purty, what size, how much. I might need those :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> WTF??? Those are purty, what size, how much. I might need those :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do look familiar
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 26 2009, 11:00 AM~13118796
> *they do look familiar
> *


O damn, good eye :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 26 2009, 02:11 PM~13118895
> *O damn, good eye :biggrin:
> *


give me a call i lost your number.














1/4 inch republic goes really nice with these tanks.


----------



## TOPFAN

TO ALL YOU AIRCRAFT FANS ....COME BY CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2009, 03:39 PM~13099610
> *After being led on a wild goose chase for a couple hours....
> Ill post a couple pics later....  .
> *



NEW OLD STOCK...BRAND NEW!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 26 2009, 05:03 PM~13121839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it those part numbers I gave you?


----------



## TOPFAN

No, I wish they were!

When these grow up, They want to be Roosters!


----------



## TOPFAN

SHOTGUN......SHOOT 'EM BABBY....BUY YOURSELF A SHOT GUN NOW...... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 26 2009, 08:22 AM~13117070
> *doing a 1 pumper?
> *


YEA


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 26 2009, 08:18 AM~13117047
> *they did you right. All those parts are new :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA ONLY THING LEFT IS A COUPLE FITTINGS.........EVEN THE COOKIE SHEET IS NEW :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 26 2009, 08:57 AM~13117336
> *front and back one pump? :biggrin:
> *


YEA JUST SIMPLE LAY AND PLAY


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 26 2009, 08:57 PM~13122890
> *YEA
> *


right on...
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2wfimfb&s=5


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 25 2009, 12:33 AM~13105210
> *THANKS GEORGE (PREWAR GM ACCESS) FOR PESCO SET UP....CANT SLEEP NOW :biggrin:
> *


Anytime I can hook up a Homie. Thanks for the clean ass True Spokes.  Can't wait to see it in action. Let me know if you need anythig else. I'll check, I think I have a little oil catcher. The kind your looking for. Oh ya bring back the dump you put in your pocket :angry: JK Thanks for letting me know about it. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 26 2009, 01:02 AM~13115908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO GEORGE(PREWAR GM ACCESS) AND ROBERT(JUST RITE)
> *


Mike, Your not playing around. Looks like you got it all now.  JUST RIGHT, that's JUST WRONG if you sold my dumps. :angry:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 08:27 PM~12937755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone Got Sum Filters Like The Ones In This Setup? PM Me


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13117558
> *George is the man
> *


What's up 41 bowtie. Got my 41 being painted right now. :biggrin: BLACK  Started the Hampton Couch interior. I'll post some pics soon. You finding any goodies or is everything still buried under in the snow? JK


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up George?How's that 41 coming along?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 26 2009, 06:26 PM~13122045
> *Im gonna use this one for a paper weight at my office.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOTGUN......SHOOT 'EM BABBY....BUY YOURSELF A SHOT GUN NOW...... :biggrin:
> *


Shotgun, double barrel, Throw your hands in the air!!!! :biggrin: Go to love a sawed off double barrel side by side.  Out of all of mine, it's my favoret. Not talking Pesco.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 27 2009, 01:55 AM~13126242
> *whats up George?How's that 41 coming along?
> *


I'm like a little kid 1 week before Xmas. I can't sleep right. I got my mind on my bomb and my bomb on my mind. I know no one on this thred can relate to what I'm felling. I know you can, you true blue bomb lover you. What you working on?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 27 2009, 02:06 AM~13126273
> *I'm like a little kid 1 week before Xmas.  I can't sleep right.  I got my mind on my bomb and my bomb on my mind.  I know no one on this thred can relate to what I'm felling.  I know you can, you true blue bomb lover you.  What you working on?
> *


lifting the 50 right now :biggrin: 
and working on my 53......


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 27 2009, 02:00 AM~13126257
> *Shotgun, double barrel,  Throw your hands in the air!!!! :biggrin:  Go to love a sawed off double barrel side by side.   Out of all of mine, it's my favoret. Not talking Pesco.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 27 2009, 01:27 AM~13126148
> *Mike,  Your not playing around.  Looks like you got it all now.  JUST RIGHT, that's JUST WRONG if you sold my dumps. :angry:
> *


:0 JUST RITE STILL HAS PLENTY GEORGE I ALMOST GOT HIS NOS ONES.........THEM TRUS WER NICE TO BAD THEY DIDNT FIT MY RIVI NOW THER AT A GOOD HOME WITH THE REST OF THE BAZILLIONS OF ACCESSORIES YOU HAVE  ...... THANKS AGAIN GEORGE ...... I BRING THAT DUMP BACK TONITE ..... BEEN HAPPIER THAN A HOMOSEXUAL AT A GAY BAR THAT MY CAR COMING TOGETHER AS PLANNED TOO I CANT SLEEP MYSELF


----------



## 41bowtie

Can you guys please post pics of the cars that the set-ups are going in?


 


Here is mine


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 12:29 AM~13126164
> *Anyone Got Sum Filters Like The Ones In This Setup? PM Me
> *


I have some :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 27 2009, 09:26 AM~13127822
> *Can you guys please post pics of the cars that the set-ups are going in?
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

Bombas :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 27 2009, 10:19 AM~13128266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this car! nice car Jaime :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

AAyyyy way








[/quote]


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 27 2009, 01:27 AM~13126148
> *Mike,  Your not playing around.  Looks like you got it all now.  JUST RIGHT, that's JUST WRONG if you sold my dumps. :angry:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: Ive got plenty  you know that


----------



## Guest

Just scored 4 new Adex dumps today. :biggrin: Should be getting them next week from Low Life Hydraulics :0 

Then off to Mike for assembly :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 27 2009, 06:07 PM~13132697
> *Just scored 4 new Adex dumps today.  :biggrin:  Should be getting them next week from Low Life Hydraulics :0
> 
> Then off to Mike for assembly :biggrin:
> *


So now I don't need these

For Sale $150 Each. #6 Hydro-Aire both work. Shipped


----------



## HustlerSpank

sold call me.


----------



## Hydros

That was a good price, made me hesitate for a minute too long...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 27 2009, 06:29 PM~13132865
> *That was a good price, made me hesitate for a minute too long...
> *


man good prices go quick! :around: 

hydro's pm me... i still have those slowdowns you sent me by mistake


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 27 2009, 06:29 PM~13132865
> *That was a good price, made me hesitate for a minute too long...
> *



yep, big $$ spank don't sleep :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HustlerSpank, tlc64impala, bigal602, Hydros, Cadillac Heaven


Its good to see so many set ups coming out.... and everybody getting along.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 27 2009, 06:36 PM~13132955
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HustlerSpank, tlc64impala, bigal602, Hydros, Cadillac Heaven
> Its good to see so many set ups coming out.... and everybody getting along.
> *


im still trying to learn but hopefully one day... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13132955
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HustlerSpank, tlc64impala, bigal602, Hydros, Cadillac Heaven
> Its good to see so many set ups coming out.... and everybody getting along.
> *




Whatever Spanky J/K hell yeah good vibes.


----------



## Guest

Bought these from mike about 5 years ago. they are Deltadyne made in New York. They have a stainless element, and have a red pin that pops up when they need cleaning. They are rare. #8 Look good with Hydro-Aires. I paid $400, sell for same shipped.


----------



## Guest

They are polished ready to go,


----------



## TOPFAN

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 27 2009, 07:03 PM~13133221
> *Bought these from mike about 5 years ago. they are Deltadyne made in New York. They have a stainless element, and have a red pin that pops up when they need cleaning. They are rare. #8 Look good with Hydro-Aires. I paid $400, sell for same shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rare!


----------



## Guest

for Sale $40 Each shipped.


----------



## Guest

Sold Mr Impala :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 27 2009, 11:58 PM~13134476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Sale $40 Each shipped.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 27 2009, 08:58 PM~13134476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Sale $40 Each shipped.
> *



look familiar 41 Bowtie?? :biggrin: these came from you


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 28 2009, 12:03 AM~13134536
> *look familiar 41 Bowtie?? :biggrin: these came from you
> *



i member :biggrin: 

those things have been all over the usa.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 27 2009, 09:07 PM~13134572
> *i member :biggrin:
> 
> those things have been all over the usa.
> *



LOL


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0 great deal!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 27 2009, 07:50 PM~13133091
> *Whatever Spanky  J/K  hell yeah good vibes.
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 27 2009, 07:03 PM~13133221
> *Bought these from mike about 5 years ago. they are Deltadyne made in New York. They have a stainless element, and have a red pin that pops up when they need cleaning. They are rare. #8 Look good with Hydro-Aires. I paid $400, sell for same shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOLD!


----------



## Mr Impala

damn B you made like 800 in 20 minutes your on fire!


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone got a couple pesco 280's with GE motors? I have two but im wanting to run another 4 pump setup or maybe a 3 pump setup.


----------



## 41bowtie

[/quote]



stolen pic from adex thread


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 27 2009, 05:11 PM~13131736
> *I love this car!  nice car Jaime :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 27 2009, 07:20 PM~13132801
> *So now I don't need these
> 
> For Sale $150 Each. #6 Hydro-Aire both work. Shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, :biggrin: why the fuck did I have to go to work today?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 27 2009, 11:49 PM~13135917
> *damn, :biggrin: why the fuck did I have to go to work today?
> *


anyone got 2 more like these?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2009, 08:44 AM~13135547
> *anyone got a couple pesco 280's with GE motors? I have two but im wanting to run another 4 pump setup or maybe a 3 pump setup.
> *


Brent, do you happen to have an extra motor base laying around for those? I need it for one of my pumps. The one I have on there is a little damaged.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 27 2009, 09:26 AM~13127822
> *Can you guys please post pics of the cars that the set-ups are going in?
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You slingin dope on the side? I thought you were unemployed. You Dog your passing me up. :angry: Your 41 is looking real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 thumbs up. aint nothing like a black bomb. Gangster


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 27 2009, 10:19 AM~13128266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats tight Jaime. I know your accessorized to the brim. Love the wings on your hood ortiment. I have a green one NOS in the box. I had a red one on my 1951 Fleetline. I should have pulled it befor I sold it. :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2009, 11:33 PM~13135429
> *damn B you made like 800 in 20 minutes your on fire!
> *


Ya, I wish I had half the stuff he went through building this set up. I know it's going to be one bad set up when he is finished. Like yours one of a kind.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 04:08 AM~13136386
> *Brent, do you happen to have an extra motor base laying around for those? I need it for one of my pumps. The one I have on there is a little damaged.
> *


Will some one sale this man a base. I thought Tattoo was going to hook you up. I would but I'm into 777s and fan motors, never owned a 280. If you cant find one soon send me your base and I will fix it for free if it's not to messed up.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 28 2009, 06:49 AM~13136414
> *Will some one sale this man a base.  I thought Tattoo was going to hook you up.  I would but I'm into 777s and fan motors, never owned a 280.  If you cant find one soon send me your base and I will fix it for free if it's not to messed up.
> *


he has GE motors, all my bases are for LN motors.



(i dont like GE motors, so i never bought any parts for them, never needed an oil transfer pump, lol)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13132955
> *and everybody getting along.
> *


thats the way it should be.


----------



## BOBO

>


stolen pic from adex thread
[/quote]NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 28 2009, 12:03 AM~13134536
> *look familiar 41 Bowtie?? :biggrin: these came from you
> *


i remember have 200 of them and only have 1 left.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOBO

> AAyyyy way


[/quote]LOOK LIKE WET PAINT TO ME. DAME NICE BRO. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 28 2009, 04:29 AM~13136405
> *Thats tight Jaime.  I know your accessorized to the brim.  Love the wings on your hood ortiment. I have a green one NOS in the box.  I had a red one on my 1951 Fleetline.  I should have pulled it befor I sold it. :uh:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks George,that one was NOS,still have the box.It still sleeps in the box from time to time........ :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 28 2009, 09:36 AM~13136681
> *thanks George,that one was NOS,still have the box.It still sleeps in the box from time to time........ :biggrin:
> *


whats up Jaime

:wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 28 2009, 07:39 AM~13136691
> *whats up Jaime
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats up Jason,how goes it?


----------



## TOPFAN

I have two others like this one, still in the canvas bag. I am thinking of running these...I have not made up my mind.  

Cleaned up the GOOP, that was on the pump after I took it out of the NOS BAG! I am really feeling guilty to take these apart and chroming them....

But.. PREMIER has to do what PREMIER has to do! :biggrin: 

Thanks... Jason for the numbers, I am still looking!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 28 2009, 01:49 PM~13136414
> *Will some one sale this man a base.  I thought Tattoo was going to hook you up.  I would but I'm into 777s and fan motors, never owned a 280.  If you cant find one soon send me your base and I will fix it for free if it's not to messed up.
> *


Yeah man it's a bitch to find some GE motor bases :cheesy: The thing with my base is, I can use it, but it has a little piece of the corner broken off. And I don't have the piece that broke off, otherwise I could fix it myself.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 01:13 PM~13137810
> *Yeah man it's a bitch to find some GE motor bases  :cheesy: The thing with my base is, I can use it, but it has a little piece of the corner broken off. And I don't have the piece that broke off, otherwise I could fix it myself.
> *


you can probably have someone build the corner up with a TIG welder and the correct filler rod then reshape it to match.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 28 2009, 11:14 AM~13137823
> *you can probably have someone build the corner up with a TIG welder and the correct filler rod then reshape it to match.
> *



:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 10:13 AM~13137810
> *Yeah man it's a bitch to find some GE motor bases  :cheesy: The thing with my base is, I can use it, but it has a little piece of the corner broken off. And I don't have the piece that broke off, otherwise I could fix it myself.
> *


hmm maybe ill talk to my homie and give him one of mine and have him make it


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2009, 08:31 PM~13137933
> *hmm maybe ill talk to my homie and give him one of mine and have him make it
> *


 :0 

Let me know, Mike can bring it for me when he comes pick up his you know what in March 

If that doesn't work out I'm gonna try to build it up with a filler rod and knock it down to the correct shape. Good idea Jason!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 10:43 AM~13137991
> *:0
> 
> Let me know, Mike can bring it for me when he comes pick up his you know what in March
> 
> If that doesn't work out I'm gonna try to build it up with a filler rod and knock it down to the correct shape. Good idea Jason!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Firefly

:0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 10:49 AM~13138027
> *:0
> *


i dont know anyone named mike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2009, 08:51 PM~13138034
> *i dont know anyone named mike  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 10:52 AM~13138039
> *
> *












??????


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2009, 08:55 PM~13138054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> *


Yes

Mike Jones, from Germany :uh: 












:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

/ImportedPhotos00013-1.jpg[/img]










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461737




ADEL POWERPACK :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround

noise filter on adel powerpack. I got that pmed from a guy on here too...very nice.


----------



## Rollinaround

I like it...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 28 2009, 05:34 PM~13139929
> */ImportedPhotos00013-1.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461737
> ADEL POWERPACK  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



There is only one, huh?


----------



## Mr Impala

wonder what the PSI rating is though?


----------



## Mr Impala

some pics i have saved over the years of odd ball stuff


----------



## Mr Impala

this was my first setup i was gonna put in my 63 but sold it and went with a reg setup. I had heard so many nightmares about leaks and not working etc etc so i opted against it. Now that I have a AC setup I wish I would have used it. I mean even though my eemcos leak the sound and look is all worth it.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2009, 10:11 PM~13141864
> *this was my first setup i was gonna put in my 63 but sold it and went with a reg setup. I had heard so many nightmares about leaks and not working etc etc so i opted against it. Now that I have a AC setup I wish I would have used it. I mean even though my eemcos leak the sound and look is all worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey i have some more 6's for you


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2009, 12:04 AM~13141802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is this one?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 1 2009, 12:27 AM~13141980
> *Hey i have some more  6's for you
> *


Do you have anything for me?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 28 2009, 10:22 PM~13142343
> *What is this one?
> *


that is an adel straight i used to have. Spanky has a pair of them they r tight


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 28 2009, 11:23 PM~13142350
> *Do you have anything for me?
> *


yes Hello mr


----------



## HustlerSpank

ADEL"S


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 28 2009, 11:36 AM~13137494
> *I have two others like this one, still in the canvas bag. I am thinking of running these...I have not made up my mind.
> 
> Cleaned up the GOOP, that was on the pump after I took it out of the NOS BAG! I am really feeling guilty to take these apart and chroming them....
> 
> But.. PREMIER has to do what PREMIER has to do! :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks... Jason for the numbers, I am still looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I could not bring myself to do that.I would do something like Mr.Impala.

And since the paint markings are still there shit could not do it myself.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:dunno:


----------



## chacho44

Anyone interested in this stuff I got here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461737


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 1 2009, 08:20 PM~13148856
> *
> *


LOL wtf? mini license plates?


----------



## Mr Impala

caught you b4 the edit LOL


----------



## Dylante63

can some one please tell me how to wire up a monster green dump, The one I have has four pins on top, all the pics I have been looking at they only have two? also does the dump need to be grounded or does it ground itself? thanks :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2009, 08:21 PM~13148868
> *LOL wtf? mini license plates?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
For the stroller topic :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13148883
> *can some one please tell me how to wire up a monster green dump, The one I have has four pins on top, all the pics I have been looking at they only have two?  also does the dump need to be grounded or does it ground itself?  thanks :0
> *


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

up jaime


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 1 2009, 11:08 PM~13149986
> *up jaime
> *


not much,just got back from AZ.....


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 1 2009, 11:54 PM~13150384
> *not much,just got back from AZ.....
> *


cool cool


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 08:43 PM~13137991
> *:0
> 
> Let me know, ...................................................
> 
> If that doesn't work out I'm gonna try to build it up with a filler rod and knock it down to the correct shape. Good idea Jason!
> *



stoned dutchies :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13148881
> *caught you b4 the edit LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Brent,

You are on it! :biggrin: 

PM me your digits....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 2 2009, 12:53 PM~13154739
> *Brent,
> 
> You are on it!  :biggrin:
> 
> PM me your digits....
> *


good talking to you


----------



## HustlerSpank

:scrutinize:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 2 2009, 05:42 PM~13156721
> *good talking to you
> *



Pleasure was mine! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2009, 05:06 PM~13078816
> *INTERESTED IN THE CHECKS I ALSO HAVE A BUNCH OF NOS #6 FEMALE-FEMALE CHECKS
> $40 ea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have 2 or 3 these gauges make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



???????????????????
INTERESTED IN THE CHECKS I ALSO HAVE A* BUNCH* OF NOS #6 FEMALE-FEMALE CHECKS
$40 ea
























and i have 2 or 3 these gauges make offer


----------



## TOPFAN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170307335933


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 2 2009, 09:37 PM~13160658
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170307335933
> *



you have find alot of nice stuff!!!!


----------



## Guest

TTT for some setups that will be put to use


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 2 2009, 09:49 PM~13154255
> *stoned dutchies :uh:
> *


Stoned Germans are worse! :uh: 

I downloaded those albums for you and re-upped by the way, so play nice


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 3 2009, 08:55 PM~13166106
> *Stoned Germans are worse!  :uh:
> 
> I downloaded those albums for you and re-upped by the way, so play nice
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 3 2009, 12:53 PM~13166076
> *TTT for some setups that will be put to use
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

for all you parts hunters, anyone know what the PSI ratings about? says 825, but 1400 PSI with outlet port blocked.


----------



## Rollinaround

that looks like one of those...."you never know till you try it" pumps...nice though, and i'd like to have some


----------



## HustlerSpank

:dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 08:35 PM~13170246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all you parts hunters, anyone know what the PSI ratings about? says 825, but 1400 PSI with outlet port blocked.
> *


low pressure and a very shitty duty cycle.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13170246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all you parts hunters, anyone know what the PSI ratings about? says 825, but 1400 PSI with outlet port blocked.
> *



IMO,

Rated pressure is the average working pressure. The relief pressure is when the safety kicks in. Kinda like a circuit breaker.


----------



## Hydros

SO, if there was ever a problem and the pump kept pumping, it would not destroy itself, but would relieve it self. I guess like when you've had too many beers, instead of bursting, you let it out.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 08:35 PM~13170246
> *
> 
> for all you parts hunters, anyone know what the PSI ratings about? says 825, but 1400 PSI with outlet port blocked.
> *


that means if something in the system gets blocked, the pump will start recirculating the fluid within the pump so it doesnt keep trying to force pressure out, once it reaches 1400psi.




10 seconds on and 10 minutes off, BAD IDEA.


----------



## Mr Impala

hmm these are adel straight gears! maybe theres a reason we dont see straights in cars too often


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 3 2009, 10:46 PM~13171779
> *SO, if there was ever a problem and the pump kept pumping, it would not destroy itself, but would relieve it self. I guess like when you've had too many beers, instead of bursting, you let it out.
> *


GREAT ANALOGY.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 3 2009, 07:47 PM~13171793
> *that means if something in the system gets blocked, the pump will start recirculating the fluid within the pump so it doesnt keep trying to force pressure out, once it reaches 1400psi.
> 10 seconds on and 10 minutes off, BAD IDEA.
> *



shit i dunno about you but once im at ride height im not hitting the switch i mean 3 seconds and i have the at ride height and im ready to drive.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 10:47 PM~13171802
> *hmm these are adel straight gears! maybe theres a reason we dont see straights in cars too often
> *


theres a reason you dont see 99.9% of the aircraft shit used in cars.


some of it wont work, some of its ugly.


----------



## Mr Impala

so im assuming these have a psi of 825-1400 assuming the relief is all the way cranked down.


----------



## Hydros

Yeah, it will put out more pressure if you tweak it.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 10:50 PM~13171832
> *so im assuming these have a psi of 825-1400 assuming the relief is all the way cranked down.
> *


no



the produce 825.


if their is a block somewhere in the system, the pressure relief will kick in when 1400 psi has built up in the pumphead, to prevent the seals from blowing out.


i dont think they have an adjustable pressure relief. you could shim it, like i do the 280 pumps, but being that its only 825psi, it might end up blowing seals if you aint careful.


----------



## Mr Impala

would be bad ass to put 4 of these in a 63 rag :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

Looks like this was used in a car!


----------



## Mr Impala

looks like this made it into a car!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

if u look at the last pic u can see the nut to crank down for pressure right?


----------



## specialk11232

might be getting my hands on some stuff soon,if i do it will all be for sale


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Mar 3 2009, 08:04 PM~13172059
> *might be getting my hands on some stuff soon,if i do it will all be for sale
> *



make sure its not canadian stuff :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

I'm lookin for a pair of female to female 1/2 checks round body pm me pics and price.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 10:56 PM~13171939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this was used in a car!
> *



that pump came from Bill Hines...


could be a different pressure rating.



all those pumps could look exactly the same, but put out different pressure. Adel, Pesco, Stratopower, etc all made 100's of different pumps.



the 777 Pesco alone had about 65 different versions. different voltage ratings on the motors, different duty cycles, different psi and gpm outputs, etc.




but in all reality, 850-1000 psi, WILL raise a car up, but obviously super fat cylinders are a must have. the cylinders Bill Hines used back when he installed the pump in that picture were enormous.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 3 2009, 08:32 PM~13172553
> *but in all reality, 850-1000 psi, WILL raise a car up, but obviously super fat cylinders are a must have. the cylinders Bill Hines used back when he installed the pump in that picture were enormous.
> *


i know this is a basic question but why the need for fat cylinders? low pressure high volume? wouldnt you want to run fat hoses and fittings also then? ive always wondered... :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 3 2009, 11:42 PM~13172745
> *i know this is a basic question but why the need for fat cylinders? low pressure high volume? wouldnt you want to run fat hoses and fittings also then? ive always wondered... :dunno:
> *


low pressure/high volume


3/8 or 1/2 hoses will work fine.


----------



## 1229

you gotta really think about what PSI truly means.


----------



## Hydros

Not to poke into anyone eye/s...


It all comes down to vehicle weight. 

A one pound per square inch pump will raise a car depending on cylinder size.

There is a chance that all devices in that hydtraulic circiut for that plane only needed just so much pressure to work.


A manufacture would never make a 1000 PSI pump to control a 1000 PSI system. Everything has a safety feature built in. It may only take x amount of pressure to activate a cylinder at x amount of GPM to get the job done. Every part (IMO) has a safety factor of approx 3.0 times the normal use needed. 

Let's read into what really happens to a part, say the pump head. It's made of metal that has so much strength. Say it needs to use 1000 PSI to get the job done. The factory will manufacture a pump that will produce a pump pressure thats needed, but, will also manufacture the pump head to withstand more than the needed pressure.

SO what really happens when you push the pump head to produce more than what it's made for? First, consider the safety factor and amount of running time. We need to account for the motor heat if its DC operated. (Throw out all these specs if you run more than the rated voltage). The pump head may crack, the shaft may break (some are design to do this). The bolts may break the pump head may distort. or any other number of things can happen.

When you run more than the specified voltage to the motor, you are already compromising the safety factor. The gears and shaft may have an offset problem caused by torque. 

What we do, (guys that use aircraft parts), is that we push the parts to their limits hopeing to skate by with limited problems. Setting the internal relief to max outlet pressure is permissible, if, we look at pressure spikes, weight and cylinder diameter. We don't want the gears/head to distort or crack, nor to let the motor to overheat. It might be possible that this power pack can put out 1,600 PSI or more. Enough to raise a car with large diameter cylinders. But there will be a cost, depending on time and heat. 

To sum it up, this pump will work, depending on your need for speed. This pump will last, depending on your need for speed.

One last important note: Old gears are just that, old and worn. You may think you need to add more batteries to get better action or to get even some action, but, what you really need, may, be, a new set of gears. Good luck in finding these.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 08:47 PM~13171802
> *hmm these are adel straight gears! maybe theres a reason we dont see straights in cars too often
> *


hahahah LOL you will see mine :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 3 2009, 11:56 PM~13172978
> *hahahah LOL you will see mine :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Deep in here
6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HustlerSpank, lowpoke, THUGGNASTY, Hydros, TATTOO-76


----------



## Hydros

You might want to see if this pump head actually puts out the numbers you need. It might have some seriously worn gears/pump head.

We use a tool to check power steering pump pressures. It measures the pumps max PSI. You can always check flow my dumping the spent fluid into a container. 

Basically it's a pressure gauge and a slow down.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 4 2009, 12:11 AM~13173176
> *You might want to see if this pump head actually puts out the numbers you need. It might have some seriously worn gears/pump head.
> 
> We use a tool to check power steering pump pressures. It measures the pumps max PSI. You can always check flow my dumping the spent fluid into a container.
> 
> Basically it's a pressure gauge and a slow down.
> *


thats how i test my aircraft pumps.


i got a small tank with a slowdown and a pressure gauge. i can close the needle valve and watch the pressure go up (basically to simulate resistance).



i got a little over 2000psi from a 280 using only 12 volts (and a shim), which is rated at 1200psi at 24-28 volts.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 3 2009, 09:56 PM~13171939-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this was used in a car!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 09:58 PM~13171978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like this made it into a car!!!
> *



...good point...but like TATTOO wonder if it's the same.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 4 2009, 06:29 AM~13175430
> *...good point...but like TATTOO wonder if it's the same.
> *


i know for a fact the bottom one has the same pressure rating here was the tag off of it


----------



## JasonJ

Who doesnt like to get their propeller feathered? :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:rofl:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2009, 10:21 AM~13176629
> *Who doesnt like to get their propeller feathered?  :cheesy:
> *


who doesnt like PORN? :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2009, 10:12 PM~13172201
> *make sure its not canadian stuff  :biggrin:
> *


haha


----------



## HustlerSpank

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, JasonJ

:wave:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 3 2009, 11:46 PM~13171779
> *SO, if there was ever a problem and the pump kept pumping, it would not destroy itself, but would relieve it self. I guess like when you've had too many beers, instead of bursting, you let it out.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2009, 11:21 AM~13176629
> *Who doesnt like to get their propeller feathered?  :cheesy:
> *


amen


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2009, 05:38 PM~13180810
> *amen
> *




whats going on big dogg?


----------



## HustlerSpank

99WAY'S 99pages


----------



## SUPREME69

the first post on the 100th page should be a pic of a BAD ASS SETUP OR A VID OF A SET UP :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yessad:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

'''''''








[/quote]


----------



## GREYTREY

new tat dedicated to all the O.Gs that made lowridein possible


----------



## MR. RAG9




----------



## MR.LAC

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 12:22 AM~13187496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIIIZZZZZAAAMMMMM THAT IS BAD AS FFFFUUUCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 12:22 AM~13187496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's the shit Mr LAC. Any one need ing the tank set up hit me up. I have all 5 pieces. Later


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 4 2009, 11:36 PM~13187575
> *Now that's the shit Mr LAC.  Any one need ing the tank set up hit me up.  I have all 5 pieces.  Later
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 12:00 AM~13187720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My pumps look bad in this pic. they look better in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Mar 5 2009, 12:04 AM~13187735-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT SETUP IS KILLER
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 AM~13189093
> *My pumps look bad in this pic. they look better in the sun :biggrin:
> *



IM SURE THEY'LL LOOK EVEN BETTER IN YOUR TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 AM~13189093
> *My pumps look bad in this pic. they look better in the sun :biggrin:
> *


Yupp! 
I bet.... Candy pegan gold??


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 10:07 AM~13187745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now thats whats up! real nice!! what ride is that going into? your own?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 01:39 PM~13192553
> *Yupp!
> I bet.... Candy pegan gold??
> *



yep over a white base :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 5 2009, 03:11 PM~13193424
> *now thats whats up! real nice!! what ride is that going into? your own?
> :thumbsup:
> *


No, not mine. It belongs to a LIL homie he is putting it in a 57 bel air.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 5 2009, 05:16 PM~13194723
> *yep over a white base :biggrin:
> *


That's the business!!!


----------



## Big Dense

I was going to use these slow downs with my aircraft setup but decided to go a different route. Not really sure where these came out of, but I have 3 of these needle valve slow downs for sale if anyone is interested. 2 are made from the same company and the other one from a different company, but they look almost identical.


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

Fuck it im bored


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 5 2009, 10:33 PM~13197322
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS ALL I NEED NOW :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 6 2009, 10:43 PM~13205928
> *THATS ALL I NEED NOW :0
> *


  
I got em


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 6 2009, 10:28 PM~13206292
> *
> I got em
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 6 2009, 09:43 PM~13205928
> *THATS ALL I NEED NOW :0
> *


I got em 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 7 2009, 02:01 AM~13206994
> *I got em 2 :biggrin:
> *




great people to deal with


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 6 2009, 11:52 PM~13206500
> *HOW MUCH
> *


$350 ea.


----------



## undr8ed

mostly complete setup for sale pumps, dumps, checks, tanks, rebuild manual, eq's, choice of slowdowns, cylinders, and fittings for however you want to do it up


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 7 2009, 10:17 AM~13208652
> *$350 ea.
> *


4 a bendix?Chingaooooo


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by under 8ed_@Mar 7 2009, 10:38 AM~13208841
> *mostly complete setup for sale pumps, dumps, checks, tanks, rebuild manual, eq, choice of slowdowns, cylinders, and fittings for however you want to do it up
> 
> 
> *


Why are you offing your thing, tough times or just gave up?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 7 2009, 10:07 PM~13213527
> *4 a bendix?Chingaooooo
> *


I sold one to JUSTRIGHT for $75.00


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 8 2009, 11:03 AM~13214996
> *I sold one to JUSTRIGHT for $75.00
> *


Dual acting? If so, this fool needs one too!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 7 2009, 10:07 PM~13213527
> *4 a bendix?Chingaooooo
> *



thats what I was thinking.......NEW? :dunno: Maybe thats what thier going for?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 7 2009, 12:17 PM~13208652
> *$350 ea.
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Whats up jamie, I see you creeping agian. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 7 2009, 10:17 AM~13208652
> *$350 ea.
> *


goooood looooowd that alotta money :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 8 2009, 02:03 AM~13214996
> *I sold one to JUSTRIGHT for $75.00
> *


that price is just right :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 5 2009, 08:16 PM~13194723
> *yep over a white base :biggrin:
> *


damn skippy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 4 2009, 07:32 PM~13182136
> *whats going on big dogg?
> *


chillin, you?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 8 2009, 01:28 PM~13217022
> *Whats up jamie, I see you creeping agian. :biggrin:
> *


what up Edmund???


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 5 2009, 08:16 PM~13194723
> *yep over a white base :biggrin:
> *


Thats racist.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 05:47 PM~13218644
> *Thats racist.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Mar 7 2009, 11:07 PM~13213527-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 a bendix?Chingaooooo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Mar 8 2009, 03:03 AM~13214996
> *I sold one to JUSTRIGHT for $75.00
> *



Lets get some price checks :biggrin: $75 all day is a fantasy...if it isn't post pics up.  I sold one to kraz13 for $75 back in the day...but my cost now is waayyyy much higher !!!! I don't want to get into a cockfight about price, MY PRICE IS WHAT IT IS. I ain't giving away anything to pay rent. I got other things for that... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 9 2009, 12:29 AM~13221507
> *I ain't giving away anything to pay rent. I got other things for that... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Blowjobs? :dunno: 























Sorry man i had to.... you left the door wide open for that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 8 2009, 10:29 PM~13221507
> *Lets get some price checks :biggrin: $75 all day is a fantasy...if it isn't post pics up.  I sold one to kraz13 for $75 back in the day...but my cost now is waayyyy much higher !!!! I don't want to get into a cockfight about price, MY PRICE IS WHAT IT IS. I ain't giving away anything to pay rent. I got other things for that... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you are a fucking jack ass,new they should be about $150 top's.You say you sell this and sell that,maybe you do but the people buying are jack asses also,and no I dont give a fuck about hurting anyboys feelings.A friend on here sent me a link to your "custom" painted pump,you make and ass out of yourself.

What is "custom painted" here dumb fuck???









looks like it was painted with a testor???

And before anybody chimes in say "we should all get along",fuck you too.


----------



## Guest

lol


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

ps josh,dont go crying to members of my club about me esa,this is my opinion and not my clubs............fucking piruja.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 8 2009, 11:22 PM~13221948
> *ps  josh,dont go crying to members of my club about me esa,this is my opinion and not my clubs............fucking piruja.
> *


Jaime, How's the weather in New Mexico? It's been up and down here. One day it's nice out and the and then rain for a week. I know the farmers need the rain but I'm sick of it. Tried to make the Pomona swap meet but things fell threw. I really wanted to stop by and See Mike and do a little swappin with Ted. What I'm really trying to get to is CHILL before the send you to your room on time out. :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

whats up George, see your up late too.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

To all of the Aircraft lovers on this thred. Sorry I didn't mean to start shit. Justright is is good people and I gave him a home boy deal. If I can make alittle change on a deal cool.  Alot of the time I brake even and even loose money. Most of the people here on this thred are the same way, I could name off alot of people but if I forgot a couple of names it would make me feel bad. Thats why I like to swap. Me and Mr Lac and 41BOWTIE are working out a swap. Edmund, Jaime, Hustler Spank, RUSTRIGHT, NEWSTYLE 66, Ted wells, Mike Isiki and others have did some good swaps. It's hard for me to set a price. Swappin is cool if both parties are happy what more could you ask for.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 9 2009, 12:38 AM~13222172
> *To all of the Aircraft lovers on this thred.  Sorry I didn't mean to start shit.  Justright is is good people and I gave him a home boy deal.  If I can make alittle change on a deal cool.  Alot of the time I brake even and even loose money.  Most of the people here on this thred are the same way, I could name off alot of people but if I forgot a couple of names it would make me feel bad.  Thats why I like to swap.  Me and Mr Lac and 41BOWTIE are working out a swap.  Edmund, Jaime, Hustler Spank, RUSTRIGHT, NEWSTYLE 66, Ted wells, Mike Isiki and others have did some good swaps.  It's hard for me to set a price.  Swappin is cool if both parties are happy what more could you ask for.
> *


X10 ABOUT THE BARTER SYSTEM IT'S GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 9 2009, 12:12 AM~13222115
> *whats up George, see your up  late too.
> *


What up? Just came in from the shop. It's cold out there. Thought I would see what's up be for I turn in. I like working late in the shop. Less interruptions. You know what I'm talking about. Laying on your back trying to hold a part up with one hand getting a bolt started with the other and the phone rings. Drop your part slide out from under the car run across the shop pick up the phone and they hung up. :angry: Or you spend a good hour looking for a missed placed part some one comes by to shoot the shit, you set the part down and tell your friend 5 times I got to go. They leave and you forgot were you set that part. :angry: Late at night it's nice and quite. Put on some old school tunes and no interruptions.  I love it. I saw your post on lifting a Bomb. Mini truck springs :thumbsup: Out of what trucks? Later


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Me too, just in from the shop. good whether tonight. I tell everyone im a night owl, less interruptions. 

The cups and springs are some that more bounce sells.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 01:57 AM~13187701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 9 2009, 12:38 AM~13222172
> *To all of the Aircraft lovers on this thred.  Sorry I didn't mean to start shit.  Justright is is good people and I gave him a home boy deal.  If I can make alittle change on a deal cool.  Alot of the time I brake even and even loose money.  Most of the people here on this thred are the same way, I could name off alot of people but if I forgot a couple of names it would make me feel bad.  Thats why I like to swap.  Me and Mr Lac and 41BOWTIE are working out a swap.  Edmund, Jaime, Hustler Spank, RUSTRIGHT, NEWSTYLE 66, Ted wells, Mike Isiki and others have did some good swaps.  It's hard for me to set a price.  Swappin is cool if both parties are happy what more could you ask for.
> *




WELL SAID!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 9 2009, 12:06 AM~13222103
> *Jaime,  How's the weather in New Mexico?  It's been up and down here.  One day it's nice out and the and then rain for a week.  I know the farmers need the rain but I'm sick of it.  Tried to make the Pomona swap meet but things fell threw.  I really wanted to stop by and See Mike and do a little swappin with Ted.  What I'm really trying to get to is CHILL before the send you to your room on time out. :biggrin:
> *


its all good George....having a bad day then I come in here and see this pendejo Josh.I really dont care if I get sent tomy room,I dont need the internet to lowride,tu saves? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 9 2009, 12:14 AM~13221903
> *And before anybody chimes in say "we should all get along",fuck you too.
> *


Made my day :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 9 2009, 06:07 PM~13226542
> *Made my day :rofl: :rofl:
> *



X2


----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Damn LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 01:07 AM~13187745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that's a really nice set up. i'm working on one right now , but need some help. have the sucker torn down just trying to find out where can i get another tag made got the original one, but it wont look good if i put it on after all the parts are painted and chromed need help  need help ANYBODY thanxs


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Mar 9 2009, 06:44 PM~13228602
> *that's a really nice set up. i'm working on one right now , but need some help. have the sucker torn down just trying to find out where can i get another tag made got the original one, but it wont look good if i put it on after all the parts are  painted and chromed need help    need help ANYBODY thanxs
> *


take it toa trophy shop they might be able to make u one


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 9 2009, 12:38 AM~13222172
> *To all of the Aircraft lovers on this thred.  Sorry I didn't mean to start shit.  Justright is is good people and I gave him a home boy deal.  If I can make alittle change on a deal cool.  Alot of the time I brake even and even loose money.  Most of the people here on this thred are the same way, I could name off alot of people but if I forgot a couple of names it would make me feel bad.  Thats why I like to swap.  Me and Mr Lac and 41BOWTIE are working out a swap.  Edmund, Jaime, Hustler Spank, RUSTRIGHT, NEWSTYLE 66, Ted wells, Mike Isiki and others have did some good swaps.  It's hard for me to set a price.  Swappin is cool if both parties are happy what more could you ask for.
> *



I feel left out! What do you got to swap? 

I need some stuff and I love to swap as well! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:28 PM~13230066
> *I feel left out! What do you got to swap?
> 
> I need some stuff and I love to swap as well! :biggrin:
> *



swap me your three new pescos for cash :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Mar 9 2009, 06:44 PM~13228602
> *that's a really nice set up. i'm working on one right now , but need some help. have the sucker torn down just trying to find out where can i get another tag made got the original one, but it wont look good if i put it on after all the parts are  painted and chromed need help    need help ANYBODY thanxs
> *


just trade them for a fenner stone set up :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 9 2009, 12:38 AM~13222172
> *To all of the Aircraft lovers on this thred.  Sorry I didn't mean to start shit.  Justright is is good people and I gave him a home boy deal.  If I can make alittle change on a deal cool.  Alot of the time I brake even and even loose money.  Most of the people here on this thred are the same way, I could name off alot of people but if I forgot a couple of names it would make me feel bad.  Thats why I like to swap.  Me and Mr Lac and 41BOWTIE are working out a swap.  Edmund, Jaime, Hustler Spank, RUSTRIGHT, NEWSTYLE 66, Ted wells, Mike Isiki and others have did some good swaps.  It's hard for me to set a price.  Swappin is cool if both parties are happy what more could you ask for.
> *


hey george you musta been tired ...who the hell is RUSTRIGHT :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 9 2009, 09:27 PM~13231184
> *hey george you musta been tired  ...who the hell is RUSTRIGHT :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


Now hommie is going to think I'm talking about his cars or parts :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:28 PM~13230066
> *I feel left out! What do you got to swap?
> 
> I need some stuff and I love to swap as well! :biggrin:
> *


You got any Pesco's with a fan :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 9 2009, 09:27 PM~13231184
> *hey george you musta been tired  ...who the hell is RUSTRIGHT :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


I seen George sport a Scooby Doo tshirt before :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

2 gold body close port HA's #8's can be had for $500 each  

have other close ports $350 each


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 9 2009, 07:45 PM~13229491
> *take it toa trophy shop they might be able to make u one
> *


went to one yesterday and he said he does,nt do that kind of stuff,he told me to look up granger.com. probably not even going to put them back on


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 9 2009, 09:24 PM~13231130
> *just trade them for a fenner stone set up :cheesy:
> *


i think i know this guy personally


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Mar 9 2009, 06:44 PM~13228602
> *that's a really nice set up. i'm working on one right now , but need some help. have the sucker torn down just trying to find out where can i get another tag made got the original one, but it wont look good if i put it on after all the parts are  painted and chromed need help    need help ANYBODY thanxs
> *



maybe a place that prints stickers, they could copy the look .


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 10 2009, 07:08 PM~13241503
> *maybe a place that prints stickers, they could copy the look .
> *


i'll try that but where


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Mar 10 2009, 06:28 PM~13241836
> *i'll try that but where
> *



custom engravers, like that memory place in the mall :dunno: :dunno: 
Actually I do know :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Mar 10 2009, 07:28 PM~13241836
> *i'll try that but where
> *


Maybe a stationary place , they make label stickers.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Mar 10 2009, 05:14 PM~13240619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 gold body close port HA's #8's  can be had for $500 each
> 
> have other close ports $350 each
> *



shoud raffle them off, 10 squares at $100 each


----------



## HustlerSpank

yup :yes:


----------



## GREYTREY

:biggrin: hahaha lil is turning into fuckin bingo i love it when alot with a little fuck pretty soon nobody will have to worry about selling anything you will just have to start a raffle :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

ANYONE INTERESTED IN THESE?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2009, 08:50 PM~13243372
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN THESE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2009, 07:55 PM~13243448
> *price?
> *



shoot me an offer. i got them from steve "the lumberjack man" this weekend.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2009, 08:59 PM~13243523
> *shoot me an offer. i got them from steve "the lumberjack man" this weekend.
> *


nothing like buying parts from a lumberjack LOL


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 10 2009, 08:01 PM~13242403
> *shoud raffle them off, 10 squares at $100 each
> *


 :0 no video camera for the drawing


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13243641
> *nothing like buying parts from a lumberjack LOL
> *



na, we did some trading for something i had that he wanted.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 9 2009, 12:14 AM~13221903
> *you are a fucking jack ass,new they should be about $150 top's.You say you sell this and sell that,maybe you do but the people buying are jack asses also,and no I dont give a fuck about hurting anyboys feelings.A friend on here sent me a link to your "custom" painted pump,you make and ass out of yourself.
> 
> What is "custom painted" here dumb fuck???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it was painted with a testor???
> 
> And before anybody chimes in say "we should all get along",fuck you too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 8 2009, 10:14 PM~13221903
> *you are a fucking jack ass,new they should be about $150 top's.You say you sell this and sell that,maybe you do but the people buying are jack asses also,and no I dont give a fuck about hurting anyboys feelings.A friend on here sent me a link to your "custom" painted pump,you make and ass out of yourself.
> 
> What is "custom painted" here dumb fuck???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it was painted with a testor???
> 
> And before anybody chimes in say "we should all get along",fuck you too.
> *



LOL! PINCHE JAIME! LOL


----------



## 1938_MASTER

HEY GEORGE YOU WOULDN'T HAPPEN TO HAVE A PESCO EQ FOR SALE?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Mar 10 2009, 06:03 PM~13240451
> *I seen George sport a Scooby Doo tshirt before  :cheesy:
> *


At lest I don't sport Hello Kitty shoes :biggrin: I don't play chest but I think it's your move


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 10 2009, 10:24 PM~13243883
> *LOL! PINCHE JAIME! LOL
> *


His blood pressure must be high
:biggrin: 

how are the dumps you got off me?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 10 2009, 10:34 PM~13244030
> *HEY GEORGE YOU WOULDN'T HAPPEN TO HAVE A PESCO EQ FOR SALE?
> *


 :wave: 

I got em homie.


----------



## MR.LAC

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 11:43 PM~13221656
> *Blowjobs?  :dunno:
> Sorry man i had to.... you left the door wide open for that one.  :biggrin:
> *


SNITCH


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Mar 7 2009, 11:17 AM~13208652-->
> 
> 
> 
> $350 ea.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Mar 8 2009, 11:29 PM~13221507
> *Lets get some price checks :biggrin: $75 all day is a fantasy...if it isn't post pics up.  I sold one to kraz13 for $75 back in the day...but my cost now is waayyyy much higher !!!! I don't want to get into a cockfight about price, MY PRICE IS WHAT IT IS. I ain't giving away anything to pay rent. I got other things for that... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Like I said... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, low4ever, *prewar_gm_access*
:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 10 2009, 09:34 PM~13244030
> *HEY GEORGE YOU WOULDN'T HAPPEN TO HAVE A PESCO EQ FOR SALE?
> *


Yes  Do you still have that GM red head flashlight? I know I'll have to get a wheelbarrow full :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 10 2009, 11:44 PM~13245340
> *:wave:
> 
> I got em homie.
> *


He wasnt asking you chavala......


----------



## Rollinaround

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, *Jaime-ViejitosNM*, prewar_gm_access

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You must have posters of me in your room.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Q VO George,whats new???


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 10 2009, 11:53 PM~13245398
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rollinaround, low4ever, prewar_gm_access
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 11 2009, 12:01 AM~13245441
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rollinaround, Jaime-ViejitosNM, prewar_gm_access
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You must have posters of me in your room.
> *


sorry,no queer posters around here.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 11 2009, 01:02 AM~13245448
> *sorry,no queer posters around here.
> *


 :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 11 2009, 12:01 AM~13245441
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rollinaround, Jaime-ViejitosNM, prewar_gm_access
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You must have posters of me in your room.
> *


Jaime stop throwing darts at that poster or this :guns:


----------



## Rollinaround

Then why you ride my nuts so much???


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Custom Paint








$6 rattle can job









can you see the difference Josh???


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 11 2009, 01:05 AM~13245458
> *Jaime stop throwing darts at that poster or this :guns:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 11 2009, 12:05 AM~13245460
> *Then why you ride my nuts so much???
> *


how do I ride your nuts?Because Im see through your bull shit pull your card esa?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

so Rollininmiedra pm'd me crying so I agreed not to clown him anymore,hell,he does a good job clowning himself.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 11 2009, 02:37 AM~13245587
> *so Rollininmiedra pm'd me crying so I agreed not to clown him anymore,hell,he does a good job clowning himself.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: 

I need some dumps, about to run some Watermans :0 :uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2009, 07:31 AM~13246537
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I need some dumps, about to run some Watermans :0  :uh:
> *



Are you clowning the Watermans? :angry: Im running them.


----------



## Firefly

Nothing wrong with Watermans, I think I'm going to run them too.

I like the looks of them :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2009, 09:31 AM~13246537
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I need some dumps, about to run some Watermans :0  :uh:
> *


how bout i eat some beans and send you a dump. :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229

by the way


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...A1123&viewitem=


$99.00?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hydros

I just got the repair manual for Pesco equalizers from him. That's the guy that used to own Norton Sales. 

I'm trying to get him to unleash some of his background for an article I plan to post.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 11 2009, 01:41 PM~13248748
> *I just got the repair manual for Pesco equalizers from him. That's the guy that used to own Norton Sales.
> 
> I'm trying to get him to unleash some of his background for an article I plan to post.
> *


you can get Palleys catalogs on ebay all day long for 3.99-9.99



99.00 for 2 is insane, doesnt matter who owns/owned them.







i got a Pesco EQ repair manual/exploded view, wish i knew you wanted one, lol.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Mar 10 2009, 11:49 PM~13243337
> *:biggrin: hahaha lil is turning into fuckin bingo i love it when alot with a little fuck pretty soon nobody will have to worry about selling anything you will just have to start a raffle :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'LL JUST KEEP BUYING MY SHIT... MY LUCK WONT LET ME WIN :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 11 2009, 11:34 AM~13249190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'LL JUST KEEP BUYING MY SHIT... MY LUCK WONT LET ME WIN  :angry:
> *



YOU MUST HAVE THAT HARD LUCK :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 10 2009, 10:44 PM~13245340
> *:wave:
> 
> I got em homie.
> *



WAT YOU ASKING FOR THEM AND DUAL FLOW?


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 10 2009, 10:58 PM~13245427
> *Yes   Do you still have that GM red head flashlight?  I know I'll have to get a wheelbarrow full :uh:
> *



YA, ITS STILL WAITIN FOR YOU, ITS WAITIN ON WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT BEFORE. :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 11 2009, 08:48 AM~13247694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM ALBERT! WE NEED TO TALK, I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Escandaloso

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 11 2009, 12:06 AM~13245462
> *Custom Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6 rattle can job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you see the difference Josh???
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2009, 10:45 AM~13248769
> *you can get Palleys catalogs on ebay all day long for 3.99-9.99
> 99.00 for 2 is insane, doesnt matter who owns/owned them.
> i got a Pesco EQ repair manual/exploded view, wish i knew you wanted one, lol.
> *


are pescos pretty hard to repair i got 2 hope they both work. what would be the best way to test them.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 11 2009, 06:47 AM~13246715
> *Are you clowning the Watermans?    :angry:  Im running them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nope, I used to run them, I like them because they are uncommon, but everyone says not to run them anymore. 

Don't get so defensive. aircraft hydraulics are no biggie to me, only a small part of my car


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2009, 05:00 PM~13251618
> * I like them because they are uncommon,
> 
> *


They are nice dumps and got that button release. There not aircraft but still OG,


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 11 2009, 03:39 PM~13249760
> *DAM ALBERT! WE NEED TO TALK, I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS FOR YOU  :biggrin:
> *




we havent talked in a while homie, thats not my setup but everything on there i have.
thats one of Teds creations


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 11 2009, 06:13 PM~13252894
> *we havent talked in a while homie,  thats not my setup but everything on there i have.
> thats one of Teds creations
> *


OH OK ITS NICE! BUT STILL HAVE SOME QUESTIONS FOR U.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 11 2009, 05:38 PM~13252485
> *They are nice dumps and got that button release.  There not aircraft but still OG,
> *


I don't care if something is aircraft or period correct. If I like it im gonna run it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2009, 08:27 PM~13253890
> *I don't care if something is aircraft or period correct. If I like it im gonna run it :biggrin:
> *


like your bumper kit lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2009, 07:29 PM~13253925
> *like your bumper kit lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *



what a dick :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2009, 08:30 PM~13253941
> *what a dick :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: dont be hating!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 11 2009, 11:41 AM~13248748
> *I just got the repair manual for Pesco equalizers from him. That's the guy that used to own Norton Sales.
> 
> I'm trying to get him to unleash some of his background for an article I plan to post.
> *


If thats Chris, his Dad was the OG owner of NORTONS. I used to live right down the street from that place. I been going there for 29 years! Place is picked clean.


The old man was something else!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 11 2009, 10:41 AM~13248748
> *I just got the repair manual for Pesco equalizers from him. That's the guy that used to own Norton Sales.
> 
> I'm trying to get him to unleash some of his background for an article I plan to post.
> *


So it was you who out bid it me. :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC

Share the wealth. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 11 2009, 05:38 PM~13252485
> *They are nice dumps and got that button release.  There not aircraft but still OG,
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=458701&st=0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Whats up homies :wave:


----------



## GREYTREY

thanks to my buddy jay i picked up this 68 wagon 327 ac car for free.99 just waitin on the tittle then i will start a build page my wife wouldnt let me buy the 63 wagon dam her but this free wagon will roll just fine on some mini roosters


----------



## kraz13

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kraz13, TATTOO-76
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Mar 12 2009, 07:42 AM~13256043
> *thanks to my buddy jay i picked up this 68 wagon 327 ac car for free.99  just waitin on the tittle then i will start a build page my wife wouldnt let me buy the 63 wagon dam her but this free wagon will roll just fine on some mini roosters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice man! Always liked '68 wagons. Does it have camel hump heads? I know alot of '68 327's came with mickey mouse heads


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 11 2009, 09:58 PM~13255409
> *So it was you who out bid it me. :angry:
> *


So it was you that offered the guy double after I won.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 11 2009, 09:59 PM~13255428
> *Share the wealth. :biggrin:
> *


I share everything, except direct family members. Soon to be posted on squaredump.com


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

Whoa Fan Man, what's on those? I could use one in my collection...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 12 2009, 08:16 AM~13258781
> *So it was you that offered the guy double after I won.
> *


He told me you didn't pay since the auction closed and he was going to shoot it to me for double. If wining bidder didn't pay. I said let do this! I don't wast time. 

Now that you have it shoot me some copy's? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 12 2009, 04:06 PM~13262501
> *He told me you didn't pay since the auction closed and he was going to shoot it to me for double. If wining bidder didn't pay. I said let do this! I don't wast time.
> 
> Now that you have it shoot me some copy's? :biggrin:
> *


NAUGHTY boy. :nono: You know how much I love to trade. 

Jason, Edmund, Josh, Jay and all others with manuals. email me on what copies of manuals you have to trade. 

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 12 2009, 03:06 PM~13262501
> *He told me you didn't pay since the auction closed and he was going to shoot it to me for double. If wining bidder didn't pay. I said let do this! I don't wast time.
> 
> Now that you have it shoot me some copy's? :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT, MONEY IS ALWAYS A MOTIVATOR :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DIPPINIT, west coast ridaz, *OneStopImpalaShop,* Firefly


speaking of money :uh:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 12 2009, 03:34 AM~13257252
> *Nice man! Always liked '68 wagons. Does it have camel hump heads? I know alot of '68 327's came with mickey mouse heads
> *


i will have to look the engine is unmolested everything is there we rolled down the rear window to check out the trunk motor works great all the paneling in the rear that covers the dip where im putting the set up is solid olny rust is around the rear window and driver side quater


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Mar 12 2009, 03:19 PM~13262601-->
> 
> 
> 
> NAUGHTY boy.  :nono:  You know how much I love to trade.
> 
> Jason, Edmund, Josh, Jay and all others with manuals. email me on what copies of manuals you have to trade.
> 
> [email protected]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a COLD get down. :0
> 
> 
> I think you already have every manual I own. :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Mar 12 2009, 03:22 PM~13262625
> *THATS RIGHT, MONEY IS ALWAYS A MOTIVATOR :biggrin:
> *


You know it! :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 12 2009, 01:07 PM~13261474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



SELLIN ANY?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Mar 12 2009, 05:00 PM~13262915
> *i will have to look the engine is unmolested everything is there  we rolled down the rear window to check out the trunk motor works great all the paneling in the rear that covers the dip where im putting the set up is solid olny rust is around the rear window and driver side quater
> *


My son got some hide away lights of of a 68 wagon did yours come with them? Wagons are bad layed on the ground and even sweeter with Pesco's right Spanky?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

George , just got in agian from the shop? I just did . LOL


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 12 2009, 11:55 PM~13267354
> *SELLIN ANY?
> *



:yes:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 13 2009, 01:45 PM~13267962
> *:yes:
> *


How much you want for them Abel? :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 13 2009, 08:05 AM~13268872
> *How much you want for them Abel?  :cheesy:
> *


PM'ED :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 13 2009, 06:55 PM~13270124
> *PM'ED :biggrin:
> *


Empty your PM box please


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 13 2009, 10:59 AM~13270740
> *Empty your PM box please
> *


 DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 12 2009, 05:19 PM~13262601
> *NAUGHTY boy.  :nono:  You know how much I love to trade.
> 
> Jason, Edmund, Josh, Jay and all others with manuals. email me on what copies of manuals you have to trade.
> 
> [email protected]
> *



I got the d-751 eemco manual, I told you before tony :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER+Mar 11 2009, 02:33 PM~13249696-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAT YOU ASKING FOR THEM AND DUAL FLOW?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'LL HOOK YOU UP...COME DOWN TO SJ
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Mar 12 2009, 03:07 PM~13261474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 SWEET....THEY BE THE RIGHT ONES I TAKE IT :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

DUAL FLOW HOMIE....LIKE I HAVE RUNNING IN MY CAR. C'MON BRO !!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 13 2009, 11:57 AM~13271285
> *I'LL HOOK YOU UP...COME DOWN TO SJ
> :0 SWEET....THEY BE THE RIGHT ONES I TAKE IT :cheesy:
> *



They are not splitting flow!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

ALTHOUGH YOU CAN CONVERT THOSE ONES........I HEARD


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 13 2009, 12:07 PM~13271388
> *ALTHOUGH YOU CAN CONVERT THOSE ONES........I HEARD
> *


Mine are the real deal!


----------



## Hydros

Rollin, are we trading?

TopFan, please email me a price, [email protected]


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 13 2009, 01:14 PM~13271466
> *Mine are the real deal!
> *


I'd trust those. TED WELLS told me about converting the others. He has a way to do it.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 13 2009, 01:34 PM~13271664
> *Rollin, are we trading?
> 
> TopFan, please email me a price, [email protected]
> *



looking for pesco eq manual...if not
$25 for the copy


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Mr Impala

eemcos getting pulled again for more new o rings these things are serious inside!!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

[/quote]
OH SHIT YARD SALE IM ON MY WAY :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 14 2009, 03:37 PM~13281422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN ID LIKE TO SEE WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU PUT THAT IN FRONT OF A COURTHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 14 2009, 11:37 AM~13279774
> *looking for pesco eq manual...if not
> $25 for the copy
> *


How much for a copy of your eemco manual?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 14 2009, 03:37 PM~13281422
> *eemcos getting pulled again for more new o rings these things are serious inside!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 14 2009, 04:49 PM~13281819
> *How much for a copy of your eemco manual?
> *


Need copys of the Pesco eq manual. cuanto? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 14 2009, 08:28 PM~13282666
> *Need copys of the Pesco eq manual. cuanto? :biggrin:
> *



TRADES, info for info.

I need pics of Big Greens being converted. Blue prints of original Adex valves, 
any pesco manuals I don't have, also Hoover, Eemco, Adel, Westinghouse. Pics of Palleys back in the 70's Original business cards from Gary Mays, Original old school Waterman dump. Pics form the San Bernardino hop with Mays and Reds Hydraulics back in the 70s. Pics from the LA Colosseum after a car show in the 70s Any videos and I will pay top $$$.

Pics or Videos of cars hops by Korner Kar Klub in San Diego back in in the 70's 80's

I'll use a professional high grade copier and make all copies clean, fresh and aligned correctly. I will also pay cash for what you have. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## 41bowtie

was bored


----------



## MR.LAC

Nice!!

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 14 2009, 06:49 PM~13281819
> *How much for a copy of your eemco manual?
> *


$25


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## prewar_gm_access

>


OH SHIT YARD SALE IM ON MY WAY :biggrin:
[/quote]

That makes my back sore just looking at it. How much does it weigh?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 15 2009, 11:25 AM~13286220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was bored
> *


Looking real good  I was gone for the weekend. I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 15 2009, 10:38 PM~13291463
> *$25
> *



On sale now. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465072


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

anyone have copys of the pesco triple sietes rebuild manuals 4 sale. pm me price please motos and gears.


----------



## Guest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-hZArTyXAY


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 16 2009, 09:25 PM~13300838
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-hZArTyXAY
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2009, 09:08 PM~13301297
> *
> *


x3


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2009, 09:33 PM~13301543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 

Jack pot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2009, 12:33 AM~13301543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 

ahehijodelachingada


----------



## 41bowtie

40 90% republics to bad there all gone :tears:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 16 2009, 09:15 PM~13300717
> *anyone have copys of the pesco triple sietes rebuild manuals 4 sale. pm me price please motos and gears.
> *



$20.00 shipped in the 48 states. 

caught my error just in time



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12141692


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 16 2009, 10:33 PM~13301956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 90% republics to bad there all gone  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MR.LAC, 41bowtie


:0 :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 16 2009, 11:33 PM~13301956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 90% republics to bad there all gone  :tears:
> *


I better get those tanks in the mail. :ugh: don't want to miss the boat :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 17 2009, 12:52 AM~13302434
> *I better get those tanks in the mail. :ugh: don't want to miss the boat :biggrin:
> *



would you happen to have any accessories for a 49 chevy truck? if you do can you pm me a list


----------



## Guest

TTT for sneak peek of Jason J setup :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 17 2009, 02:59 PM~13305932
> *TTT for sneak peek of Jason J setup :biggrin:
> *


i double that.... :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 17 2009, 03:26 AM~13302374
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MR.LAC, 41bowtie
> 
> 
> :0  :wave:
> *



whats good homie?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2009, 11:33 PM~13301543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

TTT for ragtopking to post all part numbers and where to buy cheap :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:0   

Adel Side winder Part number 28359-10 & 28395-11

Pesco 777 Part number 1E-777-JC-1 aka (mini roosters)

Pesco 280 (L/N) motor Part number 1E-R280 aka (screemie mimi)

Pesco 280 (Air Assoc Motor) part number 1E-R280

Pesco 280 (General Electric Motor) part number 1E-R280

Pesco 251 (B/D) part number 1E-251-DC aka (roosters)

Emmco pump, motors part number D-751, pump strato part number 67v0300
i will be listing p/n's to dumps next



Here are the Hydro-Aire dumps

Hydraulic soleniod control valve (electric control valve) aka DUMPS

#12 aka "Monster Green" part number 45564

#8 aka "8 Round" part number 4952

#8 aka "8 Round" part number 4954A

#6 aka "6 Round" part 38-013


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Mar 17 2009, 02:59 PM~13305932-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for sneak peek of Jason J setup :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 17 2009, 04:03 PM~13306542
> *i double that.... :biggrin:
> *


Haha, hell yea! I need a sneak peek my damn self!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 17 2009, 07:34 PM~13309716
> *:0
> 
> Adel Side winder Part number 28359-10 & 28395-11
> 
> Pesco 777 Part number 1E-777-JC-1 aka (mini roosters)
> 
> Pesco 280 (L/N) motor Part number 1E-R280 aka (screemie mimi)
> 
> Pesco 280 (Air Assoc Motor) part number 1E-R280
> 
> Pesco 280 (General Electric Motor) part number 1E-R280
> 
> Pesco 251 (B/D) part number 1E-251-DC aka (roosters)
> 
> Emmco pump, motors part number D-751, pump strato part number 67v0300
> i will be listing p/n's to dumps next
> Here are the Hydro-Aire dumps
> 
> Hydraulic soleniod control valve (electric control valve) aka DUMPS
> 
> #12 aka "Monster Green" part number 45564
> 
> #8 aka "8 Round" part number 4952
> 
> #8 aka "8 Round" part number 4954A
> 
> #6 aka "6 Round" part 38-013
> *




HA, years ago I would have paid for those numbers, in fact I did make a post that I was offering $$$ to for numbers. Not one reply.

The monster green has many other part numbers.


----------



## Hydros

Keep them coming. 

Damn ThugNasty, you could have picked up $50.00 for those number when I was having the MEMBER of the MONTH Contest. 

I'll run another contest in a few more weeks. Same goes for anyone else, that posts here, you could have posted there for $$$.


----------



## MR.LAC

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rollinaround

:roflmao: 
numbers are useless when parts ain't out there though....or those numbers are filed under something else.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Mar 17 2009, 09:32 PM~13310384-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Mar 18 2009, 11:37 AM~13315360
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 18 2009, 10:38 AM~13315867
> *:roflmao:
> numbers are useless when parts ain't out there though....or those numbers are filed under something else.
> *


WRONG!

Parts are out their and in some cases the part number are file under some thing else. It's better to save these part then to scrap them. 

Good luck with the hunt fellas.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 18 2009, 10:38 AM~13315867
> *:roflmao:
> numbers are useless when parts ain't out there though....or those numbers are filed under something else.
> *


----------



## Hydros

When I called, the people I spoke with, actually helped me find the right NSN part number. It does help if you know the correct name for the part you are looking for.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 18 2009, 12:25 PM~13316719
> *When I called, the people I spoke with, actually helped me find the right NSN part number.  It does help if you know the correct name for the part you are looking for.
> *


x3


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 18 2009, 03:39 PM~13316823
> *x3
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 18 2009, 01:38 PM~13315867
> *:roflmao:
> numbers are useless when parts ain't out there though....or those numbers are filed under something else.
> *



Were'nt you crying about people not giving you the numbers to the motors with the fans in the back.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 18 2009, 12:40 PM~13316832
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 18 2009, 03:03 PM~13318041
> *Were'nt you crying about people not giving you the numbers to the motors with the fans in the back.
> *


I have them.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 18 2009, 12:14 PM~13316157
> *WRONG!
> 
> Parts are out their and in some cases the part number are file under some thing else.  It's better to save these part then to scrap them.
> 
> Good luck with the hunt fellas.
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Mar 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13320951
> *:thumbsup:  THATS RIGHT!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet

:nicoderm:


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 18 2009, 09:01 PM~13321096
> *:biggrin:
> *


MY BAD GORDO MY PHONE DIED :angry:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 18 2009, 09:18 PM~13319852
> *I have them.... :0  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Mar 18 2009, 09:06 PM~13321147
> *MY BAD GORDO MY PHONE DIED :angry:
> *


Charge it....


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 18 2009, 09:17 PM~13319844
> *:wave:
> *


call me ese!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 17 2009, 02:59 PM~13305932
> *TTT for sneak peek of Jason J setup :biggrin:
> *


TTT for DIPPSHITS 63



its a bad mofo. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 06:02 AM~13324039
> *TTT for DIPPSHITS 63
> its a bad mofo. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: 

ready for battery rack, gotta find someone to make a nice one


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 19 2009, 11:54 PM~13333052
> *:cheesy:
> 
> ready for battery rack, gotta find someone to make a nice one
> *


i got some billet.


call me TOMORROW.


----------



## JasonJ

TTT


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 21 2009, 10:08 AM~13345467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


What up 41 how come mine don't look that shiny


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 21 2009, 09:55 PM~13349178
> *:biggrin:
> *


Gonna have to change your name to "EDITINIT".


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:16 PM~13356387
> *Gonna have to change your name to "EDITINIT".
> *



It was pics of your setup, then I thought it was't my place to post them, so I just pmed to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 22 2009, 09:31 PM~13356544
> *It was pics of your setup, then I thought it was't my place to post them, so I just pmed to everyone :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 09:16 PM~13356387
> *Gonna have to change your name to "EDITINIT".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i always like DIPPSHIT.



then last week he was SICKasSHIT.



so i guess we should cut him some slack.




































but he is one post editing mofo. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: JK


----------



## Ese Caqui

I'm looking to juice my shit. I'm thinking a 2 pump 4 battery (With accumulators) set up. I'm not trying to hop and shit. Im just wanting to drop when I park and lift to a normal ride height when I drive. I LOVE the way the aircraft looks. What would fuckers recommend and whats the price I'm I gonna be looking at? 

I'm not too sure what I want yet. I'm really doing homework so I can do shit once but do it right.


----------



## Mr Impala

got the 62 setup back in and so far no leaks. I highly recommend Mike @OG Gate Service for all your rebuilds installs etc etc. These pumpheads of mine are serious and he broke it all down put all new seals and did it for a fair price


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 23 2009, 12:14 AM~13358552
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 23 2009, 12:42 PM~13361958
> *got the 62 setup back in and so far no leaks. I highly recommend Mike @OG Gate Service for all your rebuilds installs etc etc. These pumpheads of mine are serious and he broke it all down put all new seals and did it for a fair price
> *




X2

He is one bad muda hes doing some thing for me at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

Hopping with HA #8s is bad for the raza


----------



## El Porky

:cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 23 2009, 01:29 PM~13363580
> *X2
> 
> He is one bad muda hes doing some thing for me at the shop  :biggrin:
> *


what up Albert?Give me a call.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 23 2009, 01:34 PM~13363615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopping with HA #8s is bad for the raza
> *


I have seen that happen without hopping the car.....


----------



## Hipstreet

Hey Chopped Buick what do you think? :biggrin: 
Check your in box


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13374052
> *Hey Chopped Buick what do think? :biggrin:
> Check your in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn,thats alot of Pescos,any for sale?


----------



## Hipstreet

Chopped Buick, I'll be at Baja Fresh at 12:30
I know you're reading this :biggrin: 
P.M. me A.S.A.P :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet+Mar 24 2009, 10:23 AM~13374052-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chopped Buick what do you think? :biggrin:
> Check your in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 24 2009, 10:28 AM~13374112
> *damn,thats alot of Pescos,any for sale?
> *


X2.... I need two


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Mar 24 2009, 12:31 PM~13374806
> *X2.... I need two
> *


me too


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 24 2009, 11:46 AM~13374297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped Buick, I'll be at Baja Fresh at 12:30
> I know you're reading this :biggrin:
> P.M. me A.S.A.P  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the place up north that refurbishes them huh?? the all look the same i remember when i had my 777s looked the same! Nice come up though you should sell a few and keep the rest!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 24 2009, 01:23 PM~13374052
> *Hey Chopped Buick what do you think? :biggrin:
> Check your in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 24 2009, 03:35 PM~13377105
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


X2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 24 2009, 12:46 PM~13374297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped Buick, I'll be at Baja Fresh at 12:30
> I know you're reading this :biggrin:
> P.M. me A.S.A.P  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 24 2009, 11:46 PM~13381046
> *TTT
> *


I dig the sig. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 24 2009, 10:09 PM~13382188
> *I dig the sig.  :biggrin:
> *


I do too. I shoulda known it was you :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 25 2009, 01:29 AM~13382319
> *I do too. I shoulda known it was you :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

:wave:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 24 2009, 12:46 PM~13374297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped Buick, I'll be at Baja Fresh at 12:30
> I know you're reading this :biggrin:
> P.M. me A.S.A.P  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TTT!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 24 2009, 02:46 PM~13374297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped Buick, I'll be at Baja Fresh at 12:30
> I know you're reading this :biggrin:
> P.M. me A.S.A.P  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need 2 also


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 25 2009, 07:13 PM~13388157
> *i need 2 also
> *



on the phone working on something for ya


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13388397
> *on the phone working on something for ya
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:

Hurry up :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 25 2009, 03:38 PM~13388397
> *on the phone working on something for ya
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 25 2009, 08:15 PM~13388793
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 25 2009, 04:39 PM~13389005
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet

I'll be at the next Pomona Swap Meet


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 25 2009, 05:46 PM~13389738
> *I'll be at the next Pomona Swap Meet
> *


 :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 25 2009, 06:46 PM~13389738
> *I'll be at the next Pomona Swap Meet
> *



you'll probably have better luck there, then on here!

I will be there too. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2009, 05:57 PM~13389886
> *you'll probably have better luck there, then on here!
> 
> I will be there too. :biggrin:
> *


You will be surprise here and there....  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 25 2009, 07:56 PM~13390724
> *You will be surprise here and there....   :biggrin:
> *



YUP :yes: TRUE!


----------



## MR.LAC

*OG AP 5/8 #8 F/F, OG REPUBLIC 5/8 #8 F/F, OG REPUBLIC 3/4 #10 M/M... MODIFY CUTT DOWN TO F/F 5/8 #8 A.K.A THE FAKES *


----------



## MR.LAC

STAINLESS STEEL ZIG ZAG'S SLOW DOWN. THESE FUCKER ARE HEAVY.


----------



## MR.LAC

A-6 the tank of choice since the 70's.
*Posted by Andy on his ADEX topic.*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 25 2009, 02:56 AM~13382628
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 26 2009, 08:09 AM~13394930
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 26 2009, 10:14 AM~13394967
> *:cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 26 2009, 08:27 AM~13395038
> *:wave:
> *


HOW'S IT GOING MY FRIEND?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 26 2009, 10:36 AM~13395093
> *HOW'S IT GOING  MY FRIEND?
> *


same shit, different day


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 26 2009, 01:04 AM~13392987
> *STAINLESS STEEL ZIG ZAG'S SLOW DOWN. THESE FUCKER ARE HEAVY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the -4 stainless zigzags i got are heavy as hell, i can imagine those -8's weigh as much as a square dump.



speaking of slowdowns, call me. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 26 2009, 08:37 AM~13395096
> *same shit, different day
> *


 :werd:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*due to misguidence in OTHER threads the kind people at Empire Customs In association with the wonderful folks at DUMMIES.COM, proudly intriduce to you...








*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 12:10 PM~13395928
> *due to misguidence in OTHER threads the kind people at Empire Customs In association with the wonderful folks at DUMMIES.COM, proudly intriduce to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 12:10 PM~13395928
> *due to misguidence in OTHER threads the kind people at Empire Customs In association with the wonderful folks at DUMMIES.COM, proudly intriduce to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*how much ????
and can i get it at barnes and nobles....????*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 26 2009, 12:20 PM~13396022
> *how much ????
> and can i get it at barnes and nobles....????
> *


$50 a copy.



:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 12:10 PM~13395928
> *due to misguidence in OTHER threads the kind people at Empire Customs In association with the wonderful folks at DUMMIES.COM, proudly intriduce to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: An instant classic.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2009, 01:44 PM~13396871
> *:roflmao:  An instant classic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 10:10 AM~13395928
> *due to misguidence in OTHER threads the kind people at Empire Customs In association with the wonderful folks at DUMMIES.COM, proudly intriduce to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GODAWM! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

trip out all 3 were nos and one was blank!


----------



## HustlerSpank

I have one like that crazy... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 26 2009, 04:40 PM~13398445
> *GODAWM!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

Who needs PESCO EQ hand book copies? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 27 2009, 12:43 PM~13407849
> *Who needs PESCO EQ hand book copies? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 27 2009, 12:43 PM~13407849
> *Who needs PESCO EQ hand book copies? :biggrin:
> *



pm a price


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 27 2009, 06:27 PM~13410075
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 04:37 PM~13423621
> *TTT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Here is the set up in the 50,waiting on some special battery cable I ordered and need to get some hoses made.The set up is completley bolt in using the body mount bolts.No holes were cut for hoses either,I used bulkheads were the upper shocks mount to the trunk floor.There are also no cut outs for cylinders,in the process of finishing that this week.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 29 2009, 01:38 PM~13423624
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha,caught me huh :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 04:40 PM~13423638
> *Here is the set up in the 50,waiting on some special battery cable I ordered and need to get some hoses made.The set up is completley bolt in using the body mount bolts.No holes were cut for hoses either,I used bulkheads were the upper shocks mount to the trunk floor.There are also no cut outs for cylinders,in the process of finishing that this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 04:41 PM~13423649
> *hahaha,caught me huh  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH BUT YOU EDITED BEFORE I COULD GETCHA


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 01:40 PM~13423638
> *Here is the set up in the 50,waiting on some special battery cable I ordered and need to get some hoses made.The set up is completley bolt in using the body mount bolts.No holes were cut for hoses either,I used bulkheads were the upper shocks mount to the trunk floor.There are also no cut outs for cylinders,in the process of finishing that this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PESCOS!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 01:40 PM~13423638
> *Here is the set up in the 50,waiting on some special battery cable I ordered and need to get some hoses made.The set up is completley bolt in using the body mount bolts.No holes were cut for hoses either,I used bulkheads were the upper shocks mount to the trunk floor.There are also no cut outs for cylinders,in the process of finishing that this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice looks like my set up :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 29 2009, 05:17 PM~13424866
> *thats nice    looks like my set up :biggrin:
> *


thanks,post a pic........


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 12:40 PM~13423638
> *Here is the set up in the 50,waiting on some special battery cable I ordered and need to get some hoses made.The set up is completley bolt in using the body mount bolts.No holes were cut for hoses either,I used bulkheads were the upper shocks mount to the trunk floor.There are also no cut outs for cylinders,in the process of finishing that this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks bad ass Jaime... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Mar 29 2009, 07:08 PM~13425818
> *Looks bad ass Jaime... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 10:31 PM~13426804
> *thanks homie
> *


setup looks good Jaime, thank god you didnt use undercoating to paint it. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2009, 08:59 PM~13427240
> *setup looks good Jaime, thank god you didnt use undercoating to paint it. :biggrin:
> *


jajajaja,thanks Jason.Get my PM?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 11:22 PM~13427565
> *jajajaja,thanks Jason.Get my PM?
> *


yes sir.


i will get back to you tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2009, 09:24 PM~13427593
> *yes sir.
> i will get back to you tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


OK....... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Mar 26 2009, 07:38 AM~13395103-->
> 
> 
> 
> the -4 stainless zigzags i got are heavy as hell, i can imagine those *-8's weigh as much as a square dump.
> speaking of slowdowns, call me. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do.[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 12:40 PM~13423638
> *Here is the set up in the 50,waiting on some special battery cable I ordered and need to get some hoses made.The set up is completley bolt in using the body mount bolts.No holes were cut for hoses either,I used bulkheads were the upper shocks mount to the trunk floor.There are also no cut outs for cylinders,in the process of finishing that this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nice I like the OG look.. :thumbsup:*
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Mar 27 2009, 10:43 AM~13407849
> *Who needs PESCO EQ hand book copies?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 01:37 PM~13423621
> *TTT
> *


OK Jaime, What's up with the siren in the trunk? Hit it when someone is to close?
Lookin real nice. I have to see the cylindes with out cut outs.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 27 2009, 11:43 AM~13407849
> *Who needs PESCO EQ hand book copies? :biggrin:
> *


Chapo The tanks are at Mikes. We couldn't get ahold of you. Just drop off the cannon plugs with him when you pick up the tanks. He has to send me some parts and it will save you on shipping. Thanks.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=nodlj7&s=5


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 29 2009, 11:13 PM~13428833
> *Yes they do.*
> *Nice I like the OG look..  :thumbsup:*
> 
> [/b]


Thanks homie,got a few more little touches that are gonna make it look "OG".My 53 set up will be chrome and painted though when I get to it.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 29 2009, 11:30 PM~13428899
> *OK Jaime,  What's up with the siren in the trunk?  Hit it when someone is to close?
> Lookin real nice.  I have to see the cylindes with out cut outs.
> *


Thats under the front splash pan George,had to hide the accum's since they are not vintage


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 29 2009, 10:51 PM~13428961
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=nodlj7&s=5
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 11:10 PM~13429004
> *Thanks homie,got a few more little touches that are gonna make it look "OG".My 53 set up will be chrome and painted though when I get to it.
> *


 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 29 2009, 10:35 PM~13428914
> *Chapo  The tanks are at Mikes.  We couldn't get ahold of you.  Just drop off the cannon plugs with him when you pick up the tanks.  He has to send me some parts and it will save you on shipping.  Thanks.
> *


Orale. I Should be back in L.A. on Wednesday.


----------



## ILLVILLE

how much do something like these go for NOS?

seen a dump like this on here before but don't no if it's the right one

waterman Model# 1620TLE824 Serial 526175 NSN 4810010497440, 3000 PSI 24 DC Volts 12 Npt









Stratopower Part# 67B2003 Serial Number P79853, 2000 PSI GPM AT 1500RPM 2 NSN 4320007694539


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 03:40 PM~13423638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 30 2009, 12:36 AM~13429060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MFucking Sexy


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 30 2009, 11:20 AM~13432765
> *how much do something like these go for NOS?
> 
> seen a dump like this on here before but don't no if it's the right one
> 
> waterman Model# 1620TLE824 Serial 526175 NSN 4810010497440, 3000 PSI 24 DC Volts 12 Npt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratopower Part# 67B2003 Serial Number P79853, 2000 PSI GPM AT 1500RPM 2 NSN 4320007694539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :wave: anyone


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 05:27 PM~13424944
> *thanks,post a pic........
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 30 2009, 10:54 PM~13440017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 30 2009, 12:36 AM~13429060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Chapo, One of these days I'll get the posting pictures down.  I had a couple of people asking for pics of the Monster Greens. I'm building a couple of set ups. One is a 2 pump Rooster set up for my 1941 and I have a 1948 Sedan Delivery that I'm going to run that Big Mama fan motor "as Spanky calls it" One pump 4 dump.  I'll post pics once I get it down.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 30 2009, 11:22 PM~13440413
> *looks good.....
> *


The picture would look better if you would pay your PG&E bill :biggrin: What up Homie?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 30 2009, 07:48 PM~13437208
> *MFucking Sexy
> *


Up 4 sale or trade???  What up Spank?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 31 2009, 01:21 AM~13441142
> *The picture would look better if you would pay your PG&E bill :biggrin:  What up Homie?
> *


jajaja,whats up George.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 03:40 PM~13423638
> *Here is the set up in the 50,waiting on some special battery cable I ordered and need to get some hoses made.The set up is completley bolt in using the body mount bolts.No holes were cut for hoses either,I used bulkheads were the upper shocks mount to the trunk floor.There are also no cut outs for cylinders,in the process of finishing that this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TITS!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 31 2009, 01:23 AM~13441152
> *Up 4 sale or trade???  What up Spank?
> *


call me homieee


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 29 2009, 04:40 PM~13423638
> *Here is the set up in the 50,waiting on some special battery cable I ordered and need to get some hoses made.The set up is completley bolt in using the body mount bolts.No holes were cut for hoses either,I used bulkheads were the upper shocks mount to the trunk floor.There are also no cut outs for cylinders,in the process of finishing that this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass Clean and Simple

I love it


----------



## HustlerSpank

Just got these ones they are for sale a pair of 777's Brand new. PM ME FOR PRICE! very good price hard to get in this clean of condition. Back caps perfect no dents


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 31 2009, 10:10 PM~13448459
> *Just got these ones  they are for sale a pair of 777's Brand new. PM ME FOR PRICE! very good price hard to get in this clean of condition. Back caps perfect no dents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: 

Nice score homie


----------



## HustlerSpank

Last pair i sold was clean like this ones i dont paint my shit i get them clean like this...i dont want to cut the wires on this ones but i know whoever gets them will be happy or ur money back  



> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 25 2009, 09:41 PM~13114150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me for price


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 31 2009, 07:32 PM~13448753
> *Last pair i sold was clean like this ones i dont paint my shit i get them clean like this...i dont want to cut the wires on this ones but i know whoever gets them will be happy or ur money back
> pm me for price
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 31 2009, 08:10 PM~13448459
> *Just got these ones  they are for sale a pair of 777's Brand new. PM ME FOR PRICE! very good price hard to get in this clean of condition. Back caps perfect no dents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sold in 5 minutes goood job! these are sold sold sold


----------



## HustlerSpank

what's up

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HustlerSpank, 41bowtie, TOPFAN, Jaime-ViejitosNM


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 31 2009, 09:35 PM~13449779
> *what's up
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HustlerSpank, 41bowtie, TOPFAN, Jaime-ViejitosNM
> *


chillen ese.......


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 31 2009, 11:35 PM~13449779
> *what's up
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HustlerSpank, 41bowtie, TOPFAN, Jaime-ViejitosNM
> *




trying to scrape some funds to buy some of the stuff you got, i might stake out the ATM tonight. I/K


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nicoderm: Orale


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 31 2009, 09:46 PM~13449915
> *trying to scrape some funds to buy some of the stuff you got, i might stake out the ATM tonight. I/K
> *


what up Albert?Getting ready to wire up the 50


----------



## TOPFAN

NOS #8 Aluminum... :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2009, 09:50 PM~13449961
> *NOS #8 Aluminum... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice......


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2009, 09:50 PM~13449961
> *NOS #8 Aluminum... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they go fast man i dont have anymore like this ones


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 31 2009, 09:55 PM~13450042
> *they go fast man i dont have anymore like this ones
> *



These are mine...But I can get them...


----------



## MR.LAC

Good evening homie. :wave:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 11:25 PM~13449608
> *sold in 5 minutes goood job! these are sold sold sold
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 31 2009, 10:15 PM~13450271
> *Good evening homie.  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2009, 09:59 PM~13450079
> *These are mine...But I can get them...
> *


Do you have #10 female female steal?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 1 2009, 12:36 AM~13451171
> *Do you have #10 female female steal?
> *



I have # 10 male / male - Aluminum...


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 31 2009, 11:49 PM~13449945
> *what up Albert?Getting ready to wire up the 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Doing good homie.
Dont forget to post up a video of it in action


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 31 2009, 10:49 PM~13449945
> *what up Albert?Getting ready to wire up the 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right ,click ,save,thanx for posting


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 1 2009, 11:28 AM~13453842
> *Right ,click ,save,thanx for posting
> *


eternalrollerz.com has had that on there for years. check out what else we got on there.

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 1 2009, 06:52 AM~13451799
> *Doing good homie.
> Dont forget to post up a video of it in action
> *



:yes:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 1 2009, 11:43 AM~13453993
> *eternalrollerz.com has had that on there for years. check out what else we got on there.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


So when I asked you via PM,why didn't you just say that then? :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 1 2009, 05:52 AM~13451799
> *Doing good homie.
> Dont forget to post up a video of it in action
> *


but you will see it from me 2nd  but on a clean,well executed car............ :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 1 2009, 12:48 PM~13454038
> *So when I asked you via PM,why didn't you just say that then? :0
> *


you want to buy a copy of that magazine.


i got a couple.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 1 2009, 01:04 PM~13455684
> *you want to buy a copy of that magazine.
> i got a couple.
> *


X3 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13454038
> *So when I asked you via PM,why didn't you just say that then? :0
> *


 :0 

I thought you were asking me for MY wiring secrets....that magazine is public knowledge thought you had that already :biggrin: . It's all trial and error homie...trust me.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 1 2009, 02:04 PM~13455684
> *you want to buy a copy of that magazine.
> i got a couple.
> *


I want one.......


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 2 2009, 01:42 PM~13466827
> *:biggrin:
> *















:0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:06 PM~13472321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


whats the dimensions and what size ports?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Apr 2 2009, 01:08 PM~13466540-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Apr 2 2009, 10:06 PM~13472321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Jamie, what the fuck isthat ugly thing hanging off your rack?



















Just messing.


Check out some of what came from the chromer.


----------



## MR.LAC

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 3 2009, 12:19 AM~13472767
> *Jamie, what the fuck isthat  ugly thing hanging off your rack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just messing.
> Check out some of what came from the chromer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Edmund you got any more of those noids? I need 2 more. Got some cool tradeables :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 3 2009, 12:15 AM~13472745
> *
> *











Got me!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Edmund,that chrome stuff looks good......is it for your bomb?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 3 2009, 02:23 AM~13473051
> *Edmund you got any more of those noids?  I need 2 more.  Got some cool tradeables :biggrin:
> *


Its real tight on those, I have to dig around hard. Too I had another member hit me up. I sometimes put things away and for get where I put them, you know how us old guys are. :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 3 2009, 07:22 AM~13473669
> *Edmund,that chrome stuff looks good......is it for your bomb?
> *



Naa, I doing a 4 pump settup for a homie . I did all the foot work with the parts , and yea he snaped up some noids from me.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Very rare EEMCO and PESCO slowdowns......  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOWRIDER-HY...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## TOPFAN

Interesting pieces?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 3 2009, 07:07 PM~13474962
> *Very rare EEMCO and PESCO slowdowns......
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOWRIDER-HY...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 3 2009, 10:07 AM~13474962
> *Very rare EEMCO and PESCO slowdowns......
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOWRIDER-HY...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *



yeah right!....500 bucks! REMCO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 3 2009, 10:38 AM~13475228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting pieces?
> *


check valve with a window?What size ports?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 3 2009, 10:41 AM~13475242
> *yeah right!....500 bucks! REMCO! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :around:
> *


Thats what I am saying :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone got an extra 280 gear laying around?


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2009, 02:09 PM~13476803
> *anyone got an extra 280 gear laying around?
> *



Just buy the rest of my setup :rofl:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 3 2009, 10:38 AM~13475228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting pieces?
> *


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 3 2009, 04:22 PM~13476891
> *Just buy the rest of my setup  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 3 2009, 10:53 AM~13475305
> *check valve with a window?What size ports?
> *



They are not check valves, there just a inline window...probably good for return.

# 6 a/n.


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2009, 02:09 PM~13476803
> *anyone got an extra 280 gear laying around?
> *


 I think i got one! I'l check!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:06 PM~13472321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *




















How about these?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 3 2009, 07:30 PM~13478984
> *I think i got one!  I'l check!
> *


lemme know man!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 3 2009, 10:44 PM~13479491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about these?
> *



I like these  thats what im gonna run


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 3 2009, 09:08 PM~13479673
> *I like these    thats what im gonna run
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2009, 04:09 PM~13476803
> *anyone got an extra 280 gear laying around?
> *


Brent has one, looks very used though.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 3 2009, 07:10 PM~13478874
> *They are not check valves, there just a inline window...probably good for return.
> 
> # 6 a/n.
> *


whats the ticket?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2009, 10:32 PM~13480299
> *Brent has one, looks very used though.
> *


ill have to call him :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 3 2009, 12:19 AM~13472767
> *Jamie, what the fuck isthat  ugly thing hanging off your rack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just messing.
> Check out some of what came from the chromer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow... thats dedication to keeping it all OG guys, Im very impressed.... I didnt do an original solenoid hell I didnt even think about it hahahaha. Both set ups are gonna be tooooo nice!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 4 2009, 11:22 AM~13482290
> *wow... thats dedication to keeping it all OG guys, Im very impressed....  I didnt do an original solenoid hell I didnt even think about it hahahaha. Both set ups are gonna be tooooo nice!
> *



was that your ride on Living The Lowlife?


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2009, 08:49 PM~13479511
> *lemme know man!
> *


 This what i got,Its ugly and dont know the condition! I can take it apart and take pics


----------



## Mr Impala

wtf it looks like that thing saw some action in the war lol was that plane shot down and recovered 40 years later!!!! pm me a price looks pretty rough but better than nothing or maybe good for parts!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2009, 02:27 PM~13483581
> *wtf it looks like that thing saw some action in the war lol was that plane shot down and recovered 40 years later!!!! pm me a price looks pretty rough but better than nothing or maybe good for parts!
> *


Look's good to me


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 3 2009, 12:41 PM~13475242
> *yeah right!....500 bucks! REMCO! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :around:
> *


the blue ones are AP (appliance parker)


where the hell did that guy get PESCO from?????????? they have the "AP" logo on them.



i wonder if AP means PESCO in Australia??????



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 5 2009, 09:55 PM~13489087
> *the blue ones are AP (appliance parker)
> where the hell did that guy get PESCO from?????????? they have the "AP" logo on them.
> i wonder if AP means PESCO in Australia??????
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 4 2009, 12:32 AM~13480299
> *Brent has one, looks very used though.
> *


he sent me pics of that pump about 5 or 6 years ago.


is this it???


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 4 2009, 09:36 AM~13482331
> *was that your ride on Living The Lowlife?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 5 2009, 02:57 PM~13489102
> *he sent me pics of that pump about 5 or 6 years ago.
> is this it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea dood!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 6 2009, 11:12 PM~13502421
> *:yes:
> *




congrats homie :thumbsup: 


did you sniff the bumper after Vida sat on it? dont lie. :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

maybe lol


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2009, 01:09 PM~13476803
> *anyone got an extra 280 gear laying around?
> *



i got a pumphead if u need that


----------



## Mr Impala

one of my 4 pumps for my 63 rag restored by mike at og gate service. still gotta work on the end cap b4 i pain it though


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Apr 7 2009, 08:11 AM~13505233
> *i got a pumphead if u need that
> *


pm me a price i have all 4 but u never know wont hurt to have extra


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13513311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my 4 pumps for my 63 rag restored by mike at og gate service. still gotta work on the end cap b4 i pain it though
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 5 2009, 12:57 PM~13489102
> *he sent me pics of that pump about 5 or 6 years ago.
> is this it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i bought it, it should be here tomorrow


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Apr 7 2009, 08:11 AM~13505233
> *i got a pumphead if u need that
> *


I need on Gee, Get at me.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 8 2009, 02:24 AM~13515118
> *I need on Gee,  Get at me.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13503178
> *maybe lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn perro lucky you


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13513311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my 4 pumps for my 63 rag restored by mike at og gate service. still gotta work on the end cap b4 i pain it though
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 7 2009, 11:44 PM~13513311
> *
> one of my 4 pumps for my 63 rag restored by mike at og gate service. still gotta work on the end cap b4 i pain it though
> *


I found my extra one, that one looks better than the one i have.... mine has about 7 or 8 small dents around the lip. Things always look better in pics dont they...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 5 2009, 12:55 PM~13489087
> *the blue ones are AP (appliance parker)
> where the hell did that guy get PESCO from?????????? they have the "AP" logo on them.
> i wonder if AP means PESCO in Australia??????
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



YUP! :yes: 

AP ="ALMOST PESCO"

REMCO = "EEMCO" .......ITS A AUSSIE THANG


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 5 2009, 02:55 PM~13489087
> *the blue ones are AP (appliance parker)
> where the hell did that guy get PESCO from?????????? they have the "AP" logo on them.
> i wonder if AP means PESCO in Australia??????
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




i wonder if its that the guy in here "The Source"? :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 8 2009, 04:06 PM~13521255
> *YUP!  :yes:
> 
> AP ="ALMOST PESCO"
> 
> REMCO = "EEMCO"    .......ITS A AUSSIE THANG
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 06:47 AM~13526564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Snicey fresh.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 8 2009, 07:06 PM~13521255
> *YUP!  :yes:
> 
> AP ="ALMOST PESCO"
> 
> REMCO = "EEMCO"    .......ITS A AUSSIE THANG
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 8 2009, 10:25 PM~13524543
> *:roflmao:
> *


MR.LAC Are we still on for the trade? Let me know whats up.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 09:47 AM~13526564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:47 AM~13526564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ur the man homie


----------



## HustlerSpank

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, prewar_gm_access :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 9 2009, 10:29 PM~13535156
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, prewar_gm_access :wave:
> *


What up Spank? Got a special on the Pesco's with the fans :biggrin: BIG MOMA'S or the baby rosters with the fan. Let me know if you can move any. Give ma a call. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:47 AM~13526564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was one tight set up:thumbsup: I was talking to Mike and he said you have an other one in the mix. I know betwene the 2 of you something crazy is going to come out. Keep us posted


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 9 2009, 11:55 PM~13535752
> *That was one tight set up:thumbsup:  I was talking to Mike and he said you have an other one in the mix.  I know betwene the 2 of you something crazy is going to come out.  Keep us posted
> *


yeah we are getting some ideas together nothing crazy 4 pesco 280's with ge motors  wouldnt mind some of them fan pescos u got :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2009, 12:01 AM~13535777
> *yeah we are getting some ideas together nothing crazy 4 pesco 280's with ge motors   wouldnt mind some of them fan pescos u got  :biggrin:
> *


Funny that you asked. You got a tap on Mikes phone? :biggrin: I was just talking to Mike about a set up with 2 big fan motors in the middle for the front and 2 small fan motors on the out sides for the rears. I better stop there and take my foot out of my mouth. Get with Mike and I'll take the 280's in on a trade. You won't be sorry. He has some crazy ideas. Later.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 10 2009, 12:22 AM~13535838
> *Funny that you asked.  You got a tap on Mikes phone? :biggrin: I was just talking to Mike about a set up with 2 big fan motors in the middle for the front and 2 small fan motors on the out sides for the rears.  I better stop there and take my foot out of my mouth.  Get with Mike and I'll take the 280's in on a trade.  You won't be sorry.  He has some crazy ideas.  Later.
> *


shit all my 280s are like NOS now and detailed, i got the cans being straightened and the dings taken out b4 i paint them. i think ill just run with thse mike already put in alot of work on them


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 08:47 AM~13526564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Brent  ya still wanna hop?? Ill bring El Amo :roflmao: Congrats Well Deserved!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 10 2009, 09:41 PM~13543704
> *Lookin good Brent  ya still wanna hop?? Ill bring El Amo :roflmao: Congrats Well Deserved!!!!
> *



lol the 62 ht is sold but when i finish my 63 rag we can hop :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

ttt


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2009, 10:07 AM~13538561
> *shit all my 280s are like NOS now and detailed, i got the cans being straightened and the dings taken out b4 i paint them. i think ill just run with thse mike already put in alot of work on them
> *


4 280's will look bad ass  I can't wait to see it together. I know between the 2 of you it will catch attention. Maybe the fan motors on the next one, what in about months? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:47 AM~13526564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2009, 01:01 AM~13535777
> *yeah we are getting some ideas together nothing crazy 4 pesco 280's with ge motors   wouldnt mind some of them fan pescos u got  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah me either just gotta take it slow moneys getting tight!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 9 2009, 06:11 PM~13532586
> *MR.LAC  Are we still on for the trade?  Let me know whats up.
> *


Yes. Got back from Las Vegas after a long week out their. Man its been a crazy week for me. Talk to Mike yesterday. Its on....  :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2009, 12:44 AM~13513311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my 4 pumps for my 63 rag restored by mike at og gate service. still gotta work on the end cap b4 i pain it though
> *


----------



## cuate64

I GOT THESE 4 SALE!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

damn


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 41bowtie

Almost time for the set-up :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 13 2009, 08:10 PM~13567506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time for the set-up  :biggrin:
> *


Nice Bomba homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Pm sent


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 13 2009, 09:29 PM~13567729
> *Nice Bomba homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Pm sent
> *


x's 2


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 3 2009, 07:44 PM~13479491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about these?
> *


:nosad: 


















:h5:








































:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

*Any one need this Eemco motor w/ Stratopower pump head?* :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 12 2009, 11:34 AM~13553840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT THESE 4 SALE!!!
> *


Do you respond to your PM's


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 13 2009, 09:10 PM~13567506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time for the set-up  :biggrin:
> *


Albert Thats clean. You painted it your self? I better get busy on my 41. I got that front bumper wrap. Let me know if you need anything else. Later


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 14 2009, 04:57 PM~13575171
> *Albert Thats clean.  You painted it your self?  I better get busy on my 41. I got that front bumper wrap.  Let me know if you need anything else.  Later
> *




Thanx George yeah i painted that thing im thinking of doing the top patterned out along with a matching set of wheels, who knows :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 14 2009, 12:16 AM~13569701
> *Any one need this Eemco motor w/ Stratopower pump head? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the one mike has


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 13 2009, 10:45 PM~13568726
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



NICE... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin: Coincidence....?


----------



## TOPFAN

These are also for sale... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 14 2009, 07:04 PM~13578701
> *looks like the one mike has
> *


And looks like the ones Ted, Josh, Brandon and other folks have...lol! :biggrin: 

* This NOS Eemco is for sale too!* :0


----------



## MR.LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 14 2009, 08:22 PM~13579678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Coincidence....?
> *


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 12 2009, 11:34 AM~13553840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT THESE 4 SALE!!!
> *


If that's an original Adel with green paint, I'd be interested. The safety wires are still intact right?

email me with a price through paypal: [email protected]

As long as the price is not insane, it's sold.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by cuate64+Apr 12 2009, 10:34 AM~13553840-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT THESE 4 SALE!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Apr 14 2009, 01:51 PM~13575099
> *Do you respond to your PM's
> *


X3 :werd:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 14 2009, 04:51 PM~13575099
> *Do you respond to your PM's
> *




All Sold to me :biggrin: 



j/k


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 15 2009, 07:46 AM~13582082
> *All Sold to me  :biggrin:
> j/k
> *


Nope i got them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 15 2009, 10:08 AM~13582233
> *Nope i got them!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

FOR SALE.


NOS Stratopower pumpheads (serial numbers are 5 digits apart). Perfect matching pair, all tags, markings and stampings are identical.

Also have a 3rd pumphead, in great condition, not sure if its NOS, but its still nice.


----------



## Mr Impala

damn i might be able to use them 280 parts


----------



## cuate64

FOR SALE!!! and sorry if i didnt reply to your pm's i'll try to respond to them asap


----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## cuate64




----------



## prewar_gm_access

See anything you like PM me. I will respond


----------



## HustlerSpank

Damn george that's some nice stuff


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 15 2009, 08:08 AM~13582233
> *Nope i got them!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn Spank I'm going to call you quick draw :biggrin: Will have to do some swappin


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13590678
> *Damn Spank I'm going to call you quick draw :biggrin: Will have to do some swappin
> *


all DAY


----------



## HustlerSpank

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, BlackMagicHydraulics, prewar_gm_access

wow BMH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13590697
> *all DAY
> *


Wad up Spanks, hows it be :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Its crackin in here tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13590716
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HustlerSpank, BlackMagicHydraulics, prewar_gm_access
> 
> wow BMH
> *


LOL Fucker, you know I like to see whats crackin...I've got my own little stashtoo...I'm just afraid to post pics ,cuase i might get robbed


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 15 2009, 09:37 PM~13590644
> *Damn george that's some nice stuff
> *


I'm finally learnin how to post pics :biggrin: Homie 41bowtie has been schoolin me  I found a stash and need to sell some to get funds. Call me everything is on special. Later :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 15 2009, 09:44 PM~13590738
> *Wad up Spanks, hows it be :biggrin:
> *


Good GOOD


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 15 2009, 09:46 PM~13590754
> *LOL Fucker, you know I like to see whats crackin...I've got my own little stashtoo...I'm just afraid to post pics ,cuase i might get robbed
> *


I know you do :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

NICE COLLECTION GEORGE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 15 2009, 08:46 PM~13590758
> *I'm finally learnin how to post pics :biggrin: Homie 41bowtie has been schoolin me  I found a stash and need to sell some to get funds.  Call me everything is on special.  Later :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 15 2009, 09:46 PM~13590754
> *LOL Fucker, you know I like to see whats crackin...I've got my own little stashtoo...I'm just afraid to post pics ,cuase i might get robbed
> *


If I had your stash I would burn mine :biggrin: Don't you know I've been plannin But I keep seeing my Semi Truck burning up in the desert hno: Wish I had a small airplane. What up Ron


----------



## Mr Impala

I know its not aircraft but this is a pretty rare piece right here. thought about using this in a future project or maybe selling it and the tray. Made by OG BOX :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 09:01 PM~13590943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not aircraft but this is a pretty rare piece right here. thought about using this in a future project or maybe selling it and the tray. Made by OG BOX  :0
> *


NICE!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 16 2009, 12:01 AM~13590943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not aircraft but this is a pretty rare piece right here. thought about using this in a future project or maybe selling it and the tray. Made by OG BOX  :0
> *


I have one of those, doesnt have the mojo though..... any idea how much they sold for???


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13590989
> *I have one of those, doesnt have the mojo though..... any idea how much they sold for???
> *


i was told my homie paid 800 for it about 10+ years ago and never used it


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 10:01 PM~13590943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not aircraft but this is a pretty rare piece right here. thought about using this in a future project or maybe selling it and the tray. Made by OG BOX  :0
> *


I like that fucker


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 09:12 PM~13591065
> *i was told my homie paid 800 for it about 10+ years ago and never used it
> *


That's what those long blocks sold for back then.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 11:01 PM~13590943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not aircraft but this is a pretty rare piece right here. thought about using this in a future project or maybe selling it and the tray. Made by OG BOX  :0
> *


You better find some old fenners too.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 15 2009, 09:28 PM~13591197
> *You better find some old fenners too....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 15 2009, 10:28 PM~13591197
> *You better find some old fenners too....  :biggrin:
> *



i cant drill em?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 10:03 PM~13591459
> *i cant drill em?
> *


I have a few if you need them.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 15 2009, 11:08 PM~13591484
> *I have a few if you need them.
> *


i thought the marzocchis would still bolt up with just 2 bolts? dont plan on hopping or anything!


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 09:01 PM~13590943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not aircraft but this is a pretty rare piece right here. thought about using this in a future project or maybe selling it and the tray. Made by OG BOX  :0
> *


I remember that from that green duce rag. really ahead of its time.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 15 2009, 11:17 PM~13591539
> *I remember that from that green duce rag. really ahead of its time.
> *


"National Treasure"


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 10:13 PM~13591511
> *i thought the marzocchis would still bolt up with just 2 bolts? dont plan on hopping or anything!
> *


2 bolts will still bolt up.. It will be fine. it would be nice to see one of those Mojo long block in come back from the dead in some ones ride.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 15 2009, 10:25 PM~13591583
> *2 bolts will still bolt up.. It will be fine. it would be nice to see one of those Mojo long block in come back from the dead in some ones ride.
> *


I would rather see those blocks than those **** sexual things they call " new style aircraft pumps" I liked that duce set up because the sqaures were painted to match. They really did that car with alot of style. Those blocks are hella cool with me.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 12:25 AM~13591583
> *2 bolts will still bolt up.. It will be fine. it would be nice to see one of those Mojo long block in come back from the dead in some ones ride.
> *


I agree just sucks when you need to work on them... I would just do a blank insert and redrill to the marzocchi I had them pull off a rear pump with only 3 batteries.


----------



## Grimmis

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 11:01 PM~13590943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not aircraft but this is a pretty rare piece right here. thought about using this in a future project or maybe selling it and the tray. Made by OG BOX  :0
> *



A company called CNC Hydraulics made those back in the late 80's early 90's. I think i still have there catalog, if i can find it I will post some pics and prices from it.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 15 2009, 11:57 PM~13591708
> *I agree just sucks when you need to work on them... I would just do a blank insert and redrill to the marzocchi I had them pull off a rear pump with only 3 batteries.
> *


is this something bernie can do at AH?


----------



## 41bowtie

> How popular are the little straight slowdowns on the upper right side?
> I can get a hold of 20 if they are used.


----------



## TOPFAN

LATEST ADDITION TO MY COLLECTION!


BRAND NEW ADELS! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> How popular are the little straight slowdowns on the upper right side?
> I can get a hold of 20 if they are used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1/4 inch straights are nice....I have some..
> 
> I am interested in those stainless steel zig zags, are they 1/4 inch?
> 
> I have stuff you may want.... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 16 2009, 12:35 PM~13595965
> *LATEST ADDITION TO MY COLLECTION!
> BRAND NEW ADELS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive always liked those babys there cool looking


----------



## HustlerSpank

Nice baby adel's


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 16 2009, 07:31 PM~13599802
> *Nice baby adel's
> *


x2 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 16 2009, 07:31 PM~13599802
> *Nice baby adel's
> *



The tops are similiar to the 3 way SQUARE... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 16 2009, 06:53 PM~13600079
> *The tops are similiar to the 3 way SQUARE... :biggrin:
> *


Rare piece you got there Abel.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 16 2009, 08:12 PM~13600326
> *Rare piece you got there Abel.
> *



Thanks Bro..They look like they were made last night!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13599962
> *x2  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hi MIKE!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 15 2009, 10:15 PM~13591087
> *That's what those long blocks sold for back then.
> *



its for sale lol if someone gets close to that number they can own it :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> How popular are the little straight slowdowns on the upper right side?
> I can get a hold of 20 if they are used.
> 
> 
> 
> What up Albert. I wouldn't spend much on them. I bought these for the handles.
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

The Mike Isiki mirror image









Sorry I couldn't help myself. My 1942 WW2 Knucklehead next to WW2 Pesco's


----------



## prewar_gm_access

oops


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 17 2009, 02:10 AM~13603400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mike Isiki mirror image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself. My 1942 WW2 Knucklehead next to WW2 Pesco's
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wow:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Apr 17 2009, 12:27 AM~13603308-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Albert.  I wouldn't spend much on them.  I bought these for the handles.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I need 4 just for the handles too!*
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Apr 17 2009, 01:10 AM~13603400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mike Isiki mirror image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself. My 1942 WW2 Knucklehead next to WW2 Pesco's
> *


Bad ass! WWII era Harley you got there George


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I would be interested in those straight #4's faucets if the price is right,need them for a gate setup a friend is building.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 17 2009, 08:39 AM~13604824
> *I need 4 just for the handles too!
> 
> Bad ass! WWII era  Harley you got there George
> *


Thanks Homie. Those 4 streights with the water facet handles will be at Mikes next to your tanks :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 17 2009, 09:55 AM~13605499
> *I would be interested in those straight #4's faucets if the price is right,need them for a gate setup a friend is building.
> *


41bowtie, Your first customer. Looks like they mite be worth grabbing Albert.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 17 2009, 08:11 AM~13604618
> *      :wow:
> *


Still waiting for a phone call Spank :nicoderm: Lets do some swappin. I need one of those Adels. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 17 2009, 05:10 AM~13603400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself. My 1942 WW2 Knucklehead next to WW2 Pesco's
> *


nice Knuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 17 2009, 12:07 PM~13606729
> *nice Knuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks TATOO Do you think they would mind if I posted up a 1937 ULH 80 cubic inch Flathead. Building a little bar hopper. Ridged frame with a chrome springer.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 17 2009, 04:04 PM~13608800
> *Thanks TATOO  Do you think they would mind if I posted up a 1937 ULH 80 cubic inch Flathead.  Building a little bar hopper.  Ridged frame with a chrome springer.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 17 2009, 07:04 PM~13608800
> *Thanks TATOO  Do you think they would mind if I posted up a 1937 ULH 80 cubic inch Flathead.  Building a little bar hopper.  Ridged frame with a chrome springer.
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 17 2009, 03:24 PM~13609042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X3


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Motor and trany are built. Thinking on running the Z bars.








Still not sure on the tank. Maybe strappin 2 A-6 oxy tanks together :biggrin: JK
I know 4 shure a 1/2 of a booty kit ring for the rear fender  








This is my old knuck








This is my wife on her knuck in 1995 I'm having fun with the flathead but knucks are my passion :yes: After the flathead I need to build her an other knuck :thumbsup: Now back to my new addiction WW2 pumps and dumps


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

bad ass George!I have a 42 Knuck,dont know much about it but I got it CHEAP..........


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I have a friend that has a ring cut in half already,let me know how long you need for the rear fender and maybe we can do some horse trading.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 18 2009, 02:19 AM~13612964
> *bad ass George!I have a 42 Knuck,dont know much about it but I got it CHEAP..........
> *


Is it for sale or trade?


----------



## Mr Minnesota

#8 zig zags for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471551


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 18 2009, 10:35 AM~13614814
> *#8 zig zags for sale.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471551
> *


SOLD!!! Thanks bro. PM me yor info for payment


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 18 2009, 09:53 AM~13614929
> *SOLD!!!  Thanks bro.  PM me yor info for payment
> *



trip how everythng changes hands. those were mine. I got them from Ted Wells, lol.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 18 2009, 12:47 AM~13612934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor and trany are built.  Thinking on running the Z bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure on the tank.  Maybe strappin 2 A-6 oxy tanks together :biggrin: JK
> I know 4 shure a 1/2 of a booty kit ring for the rear fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my old knuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my wife on her knuck in 1995 I'm having fun with the flathead but knucks are my passion :yes: After the flathead I need to build her an other knuck  :thumbsup: Now back to my new addiction WW2 pumps and dumps
> *


nice vl springer


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 18 2009, 10:18 PM~13619106
> *nice vl springer
> *


Homie knows his shit. I have an other one but it still has the 1 1/8" neck. I changed the Chrome one to a 1". I also have a VL single down tube but it was hit hard. I would love to do a single down tube Panhead with the VL spinder. Love the rear leg I beam look. Sounds like you have been around Scooters if you reconized that spinger.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 18 2009, 10:35 AM~13614814
> *#8 zig zags for sale.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471551
> *


Thanks for the hookup Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 18 2009, 02:16 PM~13616062
> *trip how everythng changes hands. those were mine. I got them from Ted Wells, lol.
> *


Yes only if these parts could talk :rant: like them 4 real clean Hydro-Aire 8s you sold :rant: These Pesco pumps seen some shit in the 40s :rant: :h5:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13619280
> *Yes only if these parts could talk :rant: like them 4 real clean Hydro-Aire 8s you sold :rant: These Pesco pumps seen some shit in the 40s :rant:    :h5:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

gonna be for sale real soon. All 4 returns are on the sides.. I can chrome the shelf and block if someone wants to pay for it as well.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 18 2009, 09:25 PM~13619138
> *Homie knows his shit.  I have an other one but it still has the 1 1/8" neck.  I changed the Chrome one to a 1".  I also have a VL single down tube but it was hit hard.  I would love to do a single down tube Panhead with the VL spinder.  Love the rear leg I beam look.  Sounds like you have been around Scooters if you reconized that spinger.
> *


They build re- pop vls but they are hard to get ahold of. I got a triumph single im gonna put a 45 springer with a rigid frame racked out like a short old drag bike. with fat 16s. Had to quit spendin money on bikes cause my wife want my car to get done haha. bikes are like cancer once you get into them you forget about cars for a while. atleast i did haha.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 17 2009, 07:04 PM~13608800
> *Thanks TATOO  Do you think they would mind if I posted up a 1937 ULH 80 cubic inch Flathead.  Building a little bar hopper.  Ridged frame with a chrome springer.
> *


post it.


split that spare tire cover with me...i only need 1/4th of it. :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 18 2009, 09:25 PM~13619138
> *Homie knows his shit.  I have an other one but it still has the 1 1/8" neck.  I changed the Chrome one to a 1".  I also have a VL single down tube but it was hit hard.  I would love to do a single down tube Panhead with the VL spinder.  Love the rear leg I beam look.  Sounds like you have been around Scooters if you reconized that spinger.
> *


I paid my dues in the bike biz but decided to get out because its a love thing theres no money in it. Alot of people think theres tons of money in it they want to be like there favorite builder on tv Till they get to know there favorite builder and find out hes strugglin. Alot of cats in the game do it for image. or just to say they build bikes you know.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 19 2009, 10:10 PM~13624919
> *They build  re- pop vls but they are hard to get ahold of. I got a triumph single im gonna put a 45 springer with a rigid frame racked out like a short old drag bike. with fat 16s. Had to quit spendin money on bikes cause my wife want my car to get done haha. bikes are like cancer once you get into them you forget about cars for a while. atleast i did haha.
> *


dont they make those repops in Great Britain or something like that??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 19 2009, 10:15 PM~13624974
> *I paid my dues in the bike biz but decided to get out because its a love thing theres no money in it. Alot of people think theres tons of money in it they want to be like there favorite builder on tv Till they get to know there favorite builder and find out hes strugglin. Alot of cats in the game do it for image. or just to say they build bikes you know.
> *


id rather build bikes to ride, not to get famous.


seems like it would take the fun out of it. (on another note, id rather see a builder like Trevelen on TV than the assholes who arent even bikers).


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13625003
> *id rather build bikes to ride, not to get famous.
> seems like it would take the fun out of it. (on another note, id rather see a builder like Trevelen on TV than the assholes who arent even bikers).
> *


yeah I like his stuff too. hes a real dude. most these guys are cookie cutter. I was lucky to work with some real cats that love bikes. I have a hard time being around your local hog guys. fuckin think that being a biker is a certain look. Its a life style.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 19 2009, 10:25 PM~13625068
> *yeah I like his stuff too. hes a real dude. most these guys are cookie cutter. I was lucky to work with some real cats that love bikes. I have a hard time being around your local hog guys. fuckin think that being a biker is a certain look. Its a life style.
> *


amen


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 19 2009, 06:17 PM~13624984
> *dont they make those repops in Great Britain or something like that??
> *


Yea they are made in europe. But they olny produce a few. So they are hard to get ahold of. teds cycle says they can get them but never known anyone thats got one if you know what i mean. I like the stock 45 re pops cause their hella short and built good. excuse my grammer today haha.I like the og british girders too


----------



## GREYTREY

Its funny cause one of my best friends sells at harley, but he rides a busa to work. I ride a 07 cbr 600 rr for my daily. but I build v twin and british for my hobby. Those guys dont know some of the shit the guy on the cbr has welded on was just in the magazine they were lookin at haha thats there attitude. A biker loves all on 2 wheels.


----------



## TOPFAN

Man... I thought this was an AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS TOPIC?









:biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

haha its turned into the " ALL THINGS OLD AND COOL TOPIC" JK :biggrin: I will sell some of my bike parts so I can buy more aircraft shit to post :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 19 2009, 07:56 PM~13625442
> *haha its turned into the " ALL THINGS OLD AND COOL TOPIC" JK :biggrin: I will sell some of my bike parts so I can buy more aircraft shit to post :biggrin:
> *



  Im just jealous..... I havent got to build one, yet!


----------



## GREYTREY

Found an old pics of a bedroom mach up. This bike would of been cool times got tuff and had to sell some shit haha short drag style was gonna put a 45 springer







miss those rims and tires


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 19 2009, 06:57 PM~13625455
> *I havent got to build one, yet!
> *


me too! :yessad:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 19 2009, 09:17 PM~13626385
> *me too! :yessad:
> *


One day my friend, one day! :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wave: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HustlerSpank, FIREMAN63, TOPFAN, oldiescc52, EMPIRE CUSTOMS


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 19 2009, 09:37 PM~13626663
> *:wave:
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HustlerSpank, FIREMAN63, TOPFAN, oldiescc52, EMPIRE CUSTOMS
> *



:wave:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2009, 09:50 PM~13449961
> *NOS #8 Aluminum... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How Much For 4?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 19 2009, 07:56 PM~13625442
> *haha its turned into the " ALL THINGS OLD AND COOL TOPIC" JK :biggrin: I will sell some of my bike parts so I can buy more aircraft shit to post :biggrin:
> *


What you got? Looking for a 45 magneto???


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 19 2009, 07:18 PM~13625003
> *id rather build bikes to ride, not to get famous.
> seems like it would take the fun out of it. (on another note, id rather see a builder like Trevelen on TV than the assholes who arent even bikers).
> *


Amen to that. PM me your address and I'll give you the left over spair tire ring. I have an other trick that I'll throw in when I send it. Back to Vintage Aircraft


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13627279
> *What you got?  Looking for a 45 magneto???
> *


I WILL KEEP MY EYES OUT FOR ONE. I JUST HAVE SHIT IM KEEPIN AT THE MOMENT BUT IF I COME ACROSS ANYTHING FOR YOUR FLAT HEAD OR KNUCK ILL BE SURE TO LET YOU KNOW. MORRIS OR JOE HUNT NICE TO BUY NEW SO YOU KNOW ITS FUNCTIONING RITE BUT I WILL LOOK AROUND. YOU OT ANY FRONT OR REAR DRUM BRAKES? I HATE DISC


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 19 2009, 09:35 PM~13626631
> *One day my friend, one day! :cheesy:
> *


Be carefull you mite not come back. A hole lot less. Look at the upholstery, wire harness, weather stripping, glass, paint and 2 wheels. I'm getting burnt out on the cars. It's nice to be able to jump back and forth.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 19 2009, 10:51 PM~13625400
> *Man... I thought this was an AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS TOPIC?
> :biggrin:
> *


the only thing that sucks is, i cant figure out a good way to add an Adex to my bike. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 20 2009, 08:10 AM~13629089
> *the only thing that sucks is, i cant figure out a good way to add an Adex to my bike. :biggrin:
> *


BAWAHAHAHA


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 20 2009, 07:10 AM~13629089
> *the only thing that sucks is, i cant figure out a good way to add an Adex to my bike. :biggrin:
> *


ANDY WOULD BE MAD BUT THEY WOULD MAKE GREAT FOWARD CONTROL PEGS OR PASSENGER FOOT PEGS


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 18 2009, 02:28 AM~13612971
> *Is it for sale or trade?
> *


nah homie


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 20 2009, 08:10 AM~13629089
> *the only thing that sucks is, i cant figure out a good way to add an Adex to my bike. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 20 2009, 06:17 PM~13635078
> *:biggrin:
> *


Must of scored something :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 20 2009, 06:52 PM~13635469
> *Must of scored something  :0
> *


 :biggrin: Hi Mike!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 20 2009, 07:24 PM~13635893
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 20 2009, 07:40 PM~13636157
> *:biggrin:
> *


:h5: LOL :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 20 2009, 07:42 PM~13636194
> *:h5: LOL  :angry:
> *


check your PM


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:wow: :wow: Very Nice,Should come out bad ass!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 19 2009, 10:00 PM~13626889
> *How Much For 4?
> *



Those are long gone...you got jump on this when its out there...this stuff goes QUIK!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 20 2009, 08:10 AM~13629089
> *the only thing that sucks is, i cant figure out a good way to add an Adex to my bike. :biggrin:
> *


Pull up, lay frame, who needs a kickstand


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 20 2009, 12:34 PM~13631500
> *nah homie
> *


Post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 20 2009, 10:30 PM~13638724
> *Post a pic :biggrin:
> *


its over at homies house,next time im out there I will catch some.


----------



## dirty_duece

am lookin for some zigzags 3 of them if anyone has some for sale let me know ....pm me a price .........thanks


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 21 2009, 06:45 AM~13640455
> *am lookin for some zigzags 3 of them if anyone has some for sale let me know ....pm me a price .........thanks
> *


what size?


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 21 2009, 02:07 PM~13645191
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

who has pesco 280 gear seals? Need a few of all 3 sizes!


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:20 PM~13654927
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 22 2009, 09:22 AM~13654938
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 22 2009, 10:22 AM~13654938
> *:biggrin:
> *




:wave: WASSUP JASON? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:wow: :wow: :wow: Nice sword :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 22 2009, 09:11 PM~13662071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## black sunday

OOOPS FORGOT TO LOG OUT :banghead:


----------



## groucho

I GOT THESE NOT TO SURE WHAT THEY ARE, ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## GREYTREY

those are kinda sick im sure there just standard 3 way dumps but i like the bodies you could plumb up somethin sick with those


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 23 2009, 09:32 PM~13673261
> *I GOT THESE NOT TO SURE WHAT THEY ARE, ANYONE KNOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks like a football field upright lol


----------



## Hipstreet

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I have two of dumps just like that i whant to now what they are


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 24 2009, 12:32 AM~13673261
> *I GOT THESE NOT TO SURE WHAT THEY ARE, ANYONE KNOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CENTER SUPPORT BEARING FOR AN "X" FRAME

I HAD THE SAME ONE IN MY 64 BACK IN 96


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, 41bowtie



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 24 2009, 09:21 AM~13675772
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, 41bowtie
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats going on BIG DAWG ?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## GREYTREY

This is kinda off topic but you cats down south will probly have the answer. Does any one know of a shop in pomona called classic chevy a dude name chino owns it.
He built jesse james 62 drop. Just thinkin about 10 years ago I was down there and that shop had some of the cleanest rides i have ever seen. That dude big frank worked there on most of the hydro shit. Just wondering if there still around.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 25 2009, 10:32 PM~13690689
> *This is kinda off topic but you cats down south will probly have the answer. Does any one know of a shop in pomona called classic chevy a dude name chino owns it.
> He built jesse james 62 drop. Just thinkin about 10 years ago I was down there and that shop had some of the cleanest rides i have ever seen. That dude big frank worked there on most of the hydro shit. Just wondering if there still around.
> *


chinos in paramount, big frank works at reds


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2009, 10:12 PM~13691053
> *chinos in paramount, big frank works at reds
> *


YEA PARAMOUNT YEA BIG FRANK USED TO BE AT HOMIES HES A NICE DUDE. MAN CHINOS SHOP IS LIKE LOWRIDER HEAVEN WHEN I WAS DOWN THERE HE HAD SO MANY BAD ASS FLAWLESS CARS. BIG FRANK WAS AT THE SHOP AND SHOWED ME HOW TO EXTEND AND MOLD A-ARMS THE NICE WAY. I WAS 17 AND DIDNT KNOW SHIT. SO IT WAS KINDA COOL CHINO AND FRANK TOOK THE TIME TO SHOW ME SOME SHIT. THANKS RE- CAPPIN SOME CHILD HOOD LOWRIDER MEMORIES :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 26 2009, 06:36 PM~13695566
> *TTT
> *


They make rag to wagons :uh: 




















Sup Spanky my homie. Hows them dump things working


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2009, 06:19 PM~13695905
> *They make rag to wagons :uh:
> Sup Spanky my homie. Hows them dump things working
> *


Really good homie thank's ill call you in the morning :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473127


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Q Vo Spank.........check your PM


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 41bowtie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, milkbone, TATTOO-76


:wave:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, TATTOO-76



WUZ UP JASON


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Apr 27 2009, 08:09 PM~13707041-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 41bowtie, milkbone, TATTOO-76
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Apr 27 2009, 08:11 PM~13707058
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, TATTOO-76
> WUZ UP JASON
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

ever seen one of these? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

nice.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 27 2009, 08:13 PM~13710619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever seen one of these? :biggrin:
> *



WERE YOU SELLING IN POMONA? I WAS BROWSING YOUR STUFF WHILE YOU WERE TALKING TO BRENT.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 10:52 PM~13711983
> *WERE YOU SELLING IN POMONA? I WAS BROWSING YOUR STUFF WHILE YOU WERE TALKING TO BRENT.
> *


 :0 

:biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2009, 10:52 PM~13711983
> *WERE YOU SELLING IN POMONA? I WAS BROWSING YOUR STUFF WHILE YOU WERE TALKING TO BRENT.
> *


That was me...you should have introduced yourself!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2009, 05:13 AM~13713056
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> *



damn near NOS? :rofl:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 28 2009, 03:59 PM~13717085
> *:biggrin:
> *



This post has been edited by DIPPINIT: Today, 03:59 PM


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 28 2009, 06:06 AM~13713526
> *That was me...you should have introduced yourself!
> *


i got that from a handfull of guys, just seems weird to walk up to someone you dont know and introduce yourself then have to mention your layitlow name.  next time  sounds kinda corny.....maybe i should change my name to supreme :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 27 2009, 07:16 PM~13707133
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :buttkick: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:13 PM~13710619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever seen one of these? :biggrin:
> *


Blue Tic Hound, You got to have some hound dog in you. Your trackin down all kind of good shit. Find me a pair of Adel Side Winders. Lookin good Homie I mean Dog  Real good :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 29 2009, 01:59 AM~13726105
> *Blue Tic Hound,  You got to have some hound dog in you.  Your trackin down all kind of good shit.  Find me a pair of Adel Side Winders.  Lookin good Homie I mean Dog   Real good :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 28 2009, 05:23 PM~13719886
> *i got that from a handfull of guys, just seems weird to walk up to someone you dont know and introduce yourself then have to mention your layitlow name.   next time    sounds kinda corny.....maybe i should change my name to supreme :biggrin:
> *



Isn't the internet wonderful? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 29 2009, 05:33 AM~13726628
> *Isn't the internet wonderful? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 28 2009, 12:20 PM~13717293
> *This post has been edited by DIPPINIT: Today, 03:59 PM
> 
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2009, 11:28 AM~13729877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see you brought your lunch
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 29 2009, 12:38 PM~13731260
> *I see you brought your lunch
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Blue NOS ZigZags


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2009, 01:46 PM~13731370
> *Blue NOS ZigZags
> *


You got me there. I tought lunch or sex toys :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

whats up guys how many Hydraires #8s can i get for a set of 520-14 skinny w/w never mounted? can provide pics if interested or what else can i get for them. Throw me some offers for trade.

dont wanna put pics of tires on this thread.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Guest

Imma use the Eemco starter motor for my engine :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 30 2009, 08:54 PM~13750375
> *Imma use the Eemco starter motor for my engine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Your going to be killing them. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Imma find some small ones for my power windows :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 1 2009, 07:13 AM~13753310
> *Imma find some small ones for my power windows :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 1 2009, 12:54 AM~13750375
> *Imma use the Eemco starter motor for my engine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get an altimeter so you will know how high the hydraulics lift your car.


----------



## TOPFAN

:wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 29 2009, 06:28 PM~13734354
> *whats up guys how many Hydraires #8s can i get for a set of 520-14 skinny w/w never mounted? can provide pics if interested  or what else can i get for them. Throw me some offers for trade.
> 
> dont wanna put pics of tires on this thread.
> *


Got a bunch of oxygen tanks coming in. I'll get at you for fitting sizes. Wish I have some extra Hydro-Aires  Love them OG 520s


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 1 2009, 03:47 PM~13758071
> *get an altimeter so you will know how high the hydraulics lift your car.
> *












TATTOO Hope this will work. PM me your address and I'll get it in the mail.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 2 2009, 05:45 PM~13766539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATTOO Hope this will work.  PM me your address and I'll get it in the mail.
> *



*damn,.. figured Jason woulda hit me up,.. I have tons of those*


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 2 2009, 07:05 PM~13766958
> *damn,.. figured Jason woulda hit me up,.. I have tons of those
> *


Maybe I better hit you up :biggrin: What you got for me. I got alot of trading stock. You like the Pescos with the fan? You to can be a part of the "PESCO FAN CLUB" :h5: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 2 2009, 07:47 PM~13767222
> *Maybe I better hit you up :biggrin: What you got for me.  I got alot of trading stock.  You like the Pescos with the fan?  You to can be a part of the "PESCO FAN CLUB"  :h5:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :uh:
> *



*pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up George?Call me ese.......


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 2 2009, 08:33 PM~13767563
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *












It happened










3 broken bases during shipping.










The 48 fleetline and 59 Elco are up 4 sale


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 2 2009, 11:00 PM~13768803
> *whats up George?Call me ese.......
> *


What do you want me to call you "no good low down XXXX" :biggrin: JK I'll give you a call now that I know your at home in front of that screen. Not TV


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 2 2009, 07:47 PM~13767222
> *Maybe I better hit you up :biggrin: What you got for me.  I got alot of trading stock.  You like the Pescos with the fan?  You to can be a part of the "PESCO FAN CLUB"  :h5:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 3 2009, 12:01 AM~13768808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 broken bases during shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 48 fleetline and 59 Elco are up 4 sale
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 2 2009, 11:01 PM~13768808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 broken bases during shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 48 fleetline and 59 Elco are up 4 sale
> *


WTF Damn george that's alot pump's ese


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13374052
> *Hey Chopped Buick what do you think? :biggrin:
> Check your in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DID ANY OF THESE EVER SURFACE? :uh:


----------



## Guest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw&feature=related


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 4 2009, 02:24 PM~13782077
> *DID ANY OF THESE EVER SURFACE? :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 4 2009, 03:24 PM~13782077
> *DID ANY OF THESE EVER SURFACE? :uh:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Nice avatar


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 4 2009, 09:55 AM~13778801
> *WTF Damn george  that's alot pump's ese
> *


wut does george dont got is the question.... :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

COULD NOT HELP MYSELF! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 4 2009, 09:25 PM~13786460
> *:wave:  :wave:  Nice avatar
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 4 2009, 09:31 PM~13786541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks like you got a little gold mine yourself :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2009, 03:36 PM~13782879
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw&feature=related
> *



your so damn random arent you?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 4 2009, 09:31 PM~13786541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COULD NOT HELP MYSELF! :biggrin:
> *


You can't read the red print :angry: Forget it now I don't want it. Just like a little kid "don't touch the paint" and what do you do? I'm going to have to slip a tracking device into you car and find out where your getting all of this NOS stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 5 2009, 12:04 AM~13788183
> *You can't read the red print :angry: Forget it now I don't want it.  Just like a little kid "don't touch the paint"  and what do you do?  I'm going to have to slip a tracking device into you car and find out where your getting all of this NOS stuff. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 5 2009, 04:02 PM~13792830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 4 2009, 09:55 AM~13778801
> *WTF Damn george  that's alot pump's ese
> *


Give me a call Spank. I got sonething for you. Later


----------



## dunk420

I AM LOOKING FOR A TURN KEY SET UP! I HAVE A 64 IMPALA VERT THAT I WANT TO PUT IT IN! I DO WANT TO 3 WHEEL !I HAVE A FULL WRAP FRAME WITH WISH BONE BUT DONT NO MUCH BOUT AIRCRAFT SET UPS! SO LAY AND PLAY SET UP THAT WILL BUILD ENOUGH PRESSURE 2 3 WHEEL! I GOT REG. CYLS AND HOSES SPRINGS ECT AND WILL MAKE MY OWN RACK IF NEED BE BUT WANT EVERY THING PUMP WISE TURN KEY AND ASSEMBLED IF POSS!!!! I DO WANT TO CHROME EVERYTHING AS WELL SO MAY BE IF A CHROME ONE AROUND COO! BUT I GOT A GOOD CHROMER SO NOT WANTN TO PAY DOUBLE FOR JUST CHROME! ALSO ANY ADVISE ON CHROMING THIS STUFF! DO'S AND DONT'S!
WANT TO BUY SO POST WAT U GOT! 
817 709 4391 CHRIS IN DALLAS TEXAS!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 7 2009, 09:49 AM~13814820
> *I AM LOOKING FOR A TURN KEY SET UP! I HAVE A 64 IMPALA VERT THAT I WANT TO PUT IT IN! I DO WANT TO 3 WHEEL !I HAVE A FULL WRAP FRAME WITH WISH BONE BUT DONT NO MUCH BOUT AIRCRAFT SET UPS! SO LAY AND PLAY SET UP THAT WILL BUILD ENOUGH PRESSURE 2 3 WHEEL! I GOT REG. CYLS AND HOSES SPRINGS ECT AND WILL MAKE MY OWN RACK IF NEED BE BUT WANT EVERY THING PUMP WISE TURN KEY AND ASSEMBLED IF POSS!!!! I DO WANT TO CHROME EVERYTHING AS WELL SO MAY BE IF A CHROME ONE AROUND COO! BUT I GOT A GOOD CHROMER SO NOT WANTN TO PAY DOUBLE FOR JUST CHROME! ALSO ANY ADVISE ON CHROMING THIS STUFF! DO'S AND DONT'S!
> WANT TO BUY SO POST WAT U GOT!
> 817 709 4391 CHRIS IN DALLAS TEXAS!
> *



* bro,.. aircraft setups are a labor of love,.. not something u just buy ready to install and hope for the best. Im definately not trying to piss in your weeties here,.. but maybe you should do another setup for now, and spend some time learning a bit more about aircraft stuff, before u dive into it  :thumbsup: *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 7 2009, 09:49 AM~13814820
> *I AM LOOKING FOR A TURN KEY SET UP! I HAVE A 64 IMPALA VERT THAT I WANT TO PUT IT IN! I DO WANT TO 3 WHEEL !I HAVE A FULL WRAP FRAME WITH WISH BONE BUT DONT NO MUCH BOUT AIRCRAFT SET UPS! SO LAY AND PLAY SET UP THAT WILL BUILD ENOUGH PRESSURE 2 3 WHEEL! I GOT REG. CYLS AND HOSES SPRINGS ECT AND WILL MAKE MY OWN RACK IF NEED BE BUT WANT EVERY THING PUMP WISE TURN KEY AND ASSEMBLED IF POSS!!!! I DO WANT TO CHROME EVERYTHING AS WELL SO MAY BE IF A CHROME ONE AROUND COO! BUT I GOT A GOOD CHROMER SO NOT WANTN TO PAY DOUBLE FOR JUST CHROME! ALSO ANY ADVISE ON CHROMING THIS STUFF! DO'S AND DONT'S!
> WANT TO BUY SO POST WAT U GOT!
> 817 709 4391 CHRIS IN DALLAS TEXAS!
> *


NO


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 7 2009, 01:48 PM~13815297
> * bro,.. aircraft setups are a labor of love,.. not something u just buy ready to install and hope for the best. Im definately not trying to piss in your weeties here,.. but maybe you should do another setup for now, and spend some time learning a bit more about aircraft stuff, before u dive into it   :thumbsup:
> *


Please, there are plenty of people who are NOT snobs about this. If it weren't about money then why are people charging thousands of dollars for equipment worth hundreds? A labor of love is something you love to do and help other people with. All I see here are stuck up know it alls who pretend everything they sell is made of gold.

Help the guy out, that is what this sport used to be about.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2009, 12:37 PM~13815829
> *Please, there are plenty of people who are NOT snobs about this. If it weren't about money then why are people charging thousands of dollars for equipment worth hundreds? A labor of love is something you love to do and help other people with. All I see here are stuck up know it alls who pretend everything they sell is made of gold.
> 
> Help the guy out, that is what this sport used to be about.
> *



all ready!!! :thumbsup: 
i allways down to help n e body out wit shit i no bout! it dont cost a thing ya no!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 7 2009, 11:49 AM~13815932
> *all ready!!! :thumbsup:
> i allways down to help n e body out wit shit i no bout! it dont cost a thing ya no!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2009, 11:37 AM~13815829
> *Please, there are plenty of people who are NOT snobs about this. If it weren't about money then why are people charging thousands of dollars for equipment worth hundreds? A labor of love is something you love to do and help other people with. All I see here are stuck up know it alls who pretend everything they sell is made of gold.
> 
> Help the guy out, that is what this sport used to be about.
> *


Please lets not get into name calling. I would love to help out here but there has been a few good points, maybe not worded the way one mite want to here. I love vintage aircraft hydraulics "it's the roots of lowriding" I have seen a few good threads shut down over name calling. I think what Homie was trying to say is check it out for a bit before spending money on something that is not going to do what he thought it would do. Most of us know that you need weight to make a car 3 wheel. A lot of batteries as far back in the trunk as you can get them or use a chain bridge. You don't need all of those batteries for Aircraft. Most of us using Aircraft are lay and play. The only thing I want lifts for is to pick my car up to get over speed bumps. As far as being over priced. Someone selling parts try to get what it's going to cost to replace that part. I can't speak for everyone and I have seen over inflated prices. These parts are getting hard to find. Not like gate pumps that you can get by the dozens. I have done good by swapping parts for stuff that I got on a deal. I want to see more of this stuff in trunks so I try to keep my prices down. A basic set up 2 pumps I try to get from $1200 to $1500 and up depending on dumps, tanks and things like that. If you patients you can piece one together for less but take a gamble on what comes in the mail. Here is my phone # If I can help or guide you in the right direction I will. George 209 466-1418 I have a lot of respect for this thread and topic. I hope I didn't step on toes and I'm sorry if I did.


----------



## TOPFAN

prewar_gm_access[/i]@May 7 2009 said:


> ONCE THEY ARE GONE THEY ARE GONE.
> 
> I used to work on this stuff years ago and got into high pressure gates and never looked back. I got back into AIRCRAFT and I am hooked. This thread helped me out and there are some good people on this site. There are those who are overpriced, but don't let them ruin it for the honest guys. :biggrin:
> 
> George is stand up guy and honest as well.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 7 2009, 12:49 PM~13815932
> *all ready!!! :thumbsup:
> i allways down to help n e body out wit shit i no bout! it dont cost a thing ya no!
> *



you won't get no love in here bro most these fools in here think they 
way better then everyone else and half of them don't even have cars


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 7 2009, 06:33 PM~13818313
> *Please lets not get into name calling.  I would love to help out here but there has been a few good points, maybe not worded the way one mite want to here.  I love vintage aircraft hydraulics "it's the roots of lowriding"  I have seen a few good threads shut down over name calling.  I think what Homie was trying to say is check it out for a bit before spending money on something that is not going to do what he thought it would do.  Most of us know that you need weight to make a car 3 wheel.  A lot of batteries as far back in the trunk as you can get them or use a chain bridge.  You don't need all of those batteries for Aircraft.  Most of us using Aircraft are lay and play.  The only thing I want lifts for is to pick my car up to get over speed bumps.  As far as being over priced.  Someone selling parts try to get what it's going to cost to replace that part.  I can't speak for everyone and I have seen over inflated prices.  These parts are getting hard to find.  Not like gate pumps that you can get by the dozens.  I have done good by swapping parts for stuff that I got on a deal.  I want to see more of this stuff in trunks so I try to keep my prices down.  A basic set up 2 pumps I try to get from $1200 to $1500 and up depending on dumps, tanks and things like that.  If you patients you can piece one together for less but take a gamble on what comes in the mail.  Here is my phone # If I can help or guide you in the right direction I will.  George 209 466-1418  I have a lot of respect for this thread and topic.  I hope I didn't step on toes and I'm sorry if I did.
> *


I don't want the thread ditched, but there are people ripping of riders who just want the feel of the old school our (at least mine) fathers had to endure. These are not stellar setups. They break, move slow as fuck and are hard to replace if you have some doofus telling you how your pump head is going to cost a thousand dollars to replace. Before a certain older fella died in TN I had the run of the shop. I deployed and he died before I got home. I would have been able to score shit tonnes of this stuff for nothing. Some people are lucky that happened. I would have cut their inflated prices to about a quarter. The bitch is, his whole estate is in dispute. If it ever clears up you can expect a big influx of NOS parts for what they are really worth.


I hate to see someone interested in Aircraft treated like some mook because you think you are better. I swear, if it were always this way there would have been exactly TWO lowriders and everyone else would have been told to fuck off and figure it out them selves.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2009, 01:37 PM~13815829
> *Please, there are plenty of people who are NOT snobs about this. If it weren't about money then why are people charging thousands of dollars for equipment worth hundreds? A labor of love is something you love to do and help other people with. All I see here are stuck up know it alls who pretend everything they sell is made of gold.
> Help the guy out, that is what this sport used to be about.
> *


WASTING YOUR BREATHE. I HAVE SAID THIS SO MANY TIMES. I FEEL PURITY, BUT IT HAS GONE PASS PURITY TO PEOPLE JUST RAISING THE PRICE TO LEVELS THAT JUST ARE GREEDY. I MEAN HONESTLY, *AIRCRAFT HYDRUALICS IS THE WORST CASE OF PRICE GOUGING AROUND.*


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 7 2009, 09:32 PM~13819897
> *you won't get no love in here bro most these fools in here think they
> way better then everyone else and half of them don't even have cars
> *


One of the truest statement on the site.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 7 2009, 09:38 PM~13819938
> *WASTING YOUR BREATHE.  I HAVE SAID THIS SO MANY TIMES.  I FEEL PURITY, BUT IT HAS GONE PASS PURITY TO PEOPLE JUST RAISING THE PRICE TO LEVELS THAT JUST ARE GREEDY.  I MEAN HONESTLY, AIRCRAFT HYDRUALICS IS THE WORST CASE OF PRICE GOUGING AROUND.
> *


Truth again. Look for C-47 and DC9 parts. They are the Military/civilian equivalent. There are still truck loads of parts for these things and you could clean up using the retarded prices they get now on forums like this.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2009, 11:37 AM~13815829
> *Please, there are plenty of people who are NOT snobs about this. If it weren't about money then why are people charging thousands of dollars for equipment worth hundreds? A labor of love is something you love to do and help other people with. All I see here are stuck up know it alls who pretend everything they sell is made of gold.
> 
> Help the guy out, that is what this sport used to be about.
> *



*do not lecture me,.. i wasnt being a snob, I did no name calling, just offered friendly advice before someone started jumpin his shit. more like friendly advice.
I know and own alot about aircraft parts, but I do not go on here and brag about it, nor to I try to lecture about it either. I come in look at some pics, and rarely post in this thread.
I stand behind my statement that he should look into another setup for now and learn a bit more about aircraft stuff. its not being an asshole,... its true responsible advice.

you dont take you 8 yr old kid out of his first race at the go kart track and put him in a 4 second drag car and say " have fun son! remember close ur eyes when the chute comes out so ur eyes dont pop outta yer head"
nor would u take ur kid after riding a lil mini dirtbike and put him on a 600 yamaha and send him off a jump...
everything and everyone learns in stages. i was giving respectful simple advice  *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 7 2009, 09:46 PM~13820008
> *do not lecture me,.. i wasnt being a snob, I did no name calling, just offered friendly advice before someone started jumpin his shit. more like friendly advice.
> I know and own alot about aircraft parts, but I do not go on here and brag about it, nor to I try to lecture about it either. I come in look at some pics, and rarely post in this thread.
> I stand behind my statement that he should look into another setup for now and learn a bit more about aircraft stuff. its not being an asshole,... its true responsible advice.
> 
> you dont take you 8 yr old kid out of his first race at the go kart track and put him in a 4 second drag car and say " have fun son! remember close ur eyes when the chute comes out so ur eyes dont pop outta yer head"
> nor would u take ur kid after riding a lil mini dirtbike and put him on a 600 yamaha and send him off a jump...
> everything and everyone learns in stages. i was giving respectful simple advice
> *


These are slow and not so hard to put together setups.People like my dad and uncles made their own setups out of scrap parts. Now these parts are "sacred" and not for the faint of heart. 

I would rather every rider out there get in on the aircraft craze then break their jaw taking apart a piston pump. Which would you consider more dangerous?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*its not about danger,... its about experience. all im saying is he should start with basics first, then move into the aircraft stuff. blah blah we all have family that did this shit before, Im a 2nd gen lowrider too. do I think aircraft parts are "sacred" NO, do i think it justifies the price gouging that goes on for the parts...lol HELL NO, but it is a true statement, that when its gone its gone...kinda :biggrin: 

I need for no parts, I have more than I will personally prolly ever use, much more. but i keep my stuff to myself for myself, not because of any other reason, other than I have accumulated alot of parts, and I enjoy them for my own gratification. not for any of this other crap that goes on. *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2009, 11:37 AM~13815829
> *Please, there are plenty of people who are NOT snobs about this. If it weren't about money then why are people charging thousands of dollars for equipment worth hundreds? A labor of love is something you love to do and help other people with. All I see here are stuck up know it alls who pretend everything they sell is made of gold.
> 
> Help the guy out, that is what this sport used to be about.
> *



:uh: labor, thats the thing with you type of ppl dont understand you have to pay ppl for their time esspecially if its done right.

say you want a tattoo and you wanted your shit done PERFECT so you went to miami ink or cartoon wtf you think their just gonna charge you for the ink?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 7 2009, 10:20 PM~13820365
> *:uh:  labor, thats the thing with you type of ppl dont understand you have to pay ppl for their time esspecially if its done right.
> 
> say you want a tattoo and you wanted your shit done PERFECT so you went to miami ink or cartoon wtf you think their just gonna charge you for the ink?
> *


Come on now, I have run this shit to the ground and it took like two fucking days. Tatoo artists spend years working on the craft. All you need for the "sacred" art of Aircraft hydraulics is a couple of parts numbers and (as was in my case) a case of beer.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2009, 07:28 PM~13820455
> *Come on now, I have run this shit to the ground and it took like two fucking days. Tatoo artists spend years working on the craft. All you need for the "sacred" art of Aircraft hydraulics is a couple of parts numbers and (as was in my case) a case of beer.
> *



I guess if that were really the case the installers and fabricators be out of buisness.i learned the hard way that in this lowrider game from parts to hoses to batteries to fittings to pumps all the way down to the damn tie downs.YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR..PERIOD.rest assured if your paying more than that other guy for your shit theirs a reason.i payed out my eye balls for my hopper to be all top knotch materials, equipment and fabricators and as far as the chrome undercariige dont get me started on that price differential market. i know all about why shit is more money on this side of the fense v.s the other.

sometimes the grass only looks greener on the other side


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 7 2009, 07:38 PM~13820533
> *I guess if that were really the case the installers and fabricators be out of buisness.i learned the hard way that in this lowrider game from parts to hoses to batteries to fittings to pumps all the way down to the damn tie downs.YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR..PERIOD.rest assured if your paying more than that other guy for your shit theirs a reason.i payed out my eye balls for my hopper to be all top knotch materials, equipment and fabricators and as far as the chrome undercariige dont get me started on that price differential market. i know all about why shit is more money on this side of the fense v.s the other.
> 
> sometimes the grass only looks greener on the other side
> *



X'2


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2009, 06:56 PM~13820106
> *These are slow and not so hard to put together setups.People like my dad and uncles made their own setups out of scrap parts. Now these parts are "sacred" and not for the faint of heart.
> 
> I would rather every rider out there get in on the aircraft craze then break their jaw taking apart a piston pump. Which would you consider more dangerous?
> *


Just curious,where was your uncles and dad lowriding at?Here in NM?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 8 2009, 02:55 AM~13823379
> *Just curious,where was your uncles and dad lowriding at?Here in NM?
> *


Yep, why?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Less chat, more pics


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 8 2009, 06:11 AM~13824387
> *Less chat, more pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 8 2009, 06:11 AM~13824387
> *Less chisme, more pics
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 1229

I love aircraft hydraulics.



And the topics made about them. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2009, 03:07 AM~13823975
> *Yep, why?
> *


and they ran Pescos/aircraft lifts?I call bullshit because hydraulics didnt even come to the NM area until the mid 70's,that is fact.


----------



## 1229

the best part of all of this arguing and bickering is that i see where both sides have a good "argument".

but at the same time, 9 years ago when Andy first got me interested in aircraft hydraulics, you couldnt give this shit away. now a lot of it is over priced. but not just by "lowriders", even the aircraft restoration market has been made very aware of how much of this stuff has been in demand the past couple of years. when parts started being sold that otherwise had been sitting around in barrels for 30 years, EYES STARTED TO OPEN. and the prices went up.

there are people out there paying $100 for a #4 slowdown because the "aircraft suppliers" have jacked up their prices. i guess the days of buying 300 slowdowns at $10-15ea are long gone. and like the saying goes "shit always runs down hill".


this aint 1956, the days of the $100 aircraft setup is long gone.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 8 2009, 01:01 PM~13826244
> *I love aircraft hydraulics.
> And the topics made about them. :biggrin:
> *


the only thing i do hate is the assholes who have been into it for a year or two and act like they know it all. and even call themselves the "king" of aircraft hydraulics.



maybe they mean the "king of aircrap" not aircraft.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*in the end,.. who gives a fuck about whatever the fuck. this is an aircraft topic, for pics and discussion,... lets keep it at that..

the bigger dick contest is over,... I win,... :biggrin: 



*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 8 2009, 10:17 AM~13826400
> *the only thing i do hate is the assholes who have been into it for a year or two and act like they know it all. and even call themselves the "king" of aircraft hydraulics.
> maybe they mean the "king of aircrap" not aircraft.
> *



*cmon Jason,... leave Rollinaround outta this... hahaha*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 8 2009, 10:18 AM~13826411
> *cmon Jason,... leave Rollinaround outta this... hahaha
> *


jajajajaja :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 7 2009, 06:32 PM~13819897
> *you won't get no love in here bro most these fools in here think they
> way better then everyone else and half of them don't even have cars
> *


post a pic of yours........


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what up Jason Tattoo and Jason Empire?


----------



## blueouija

I see I havn't missed much :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 8 2009, 01:20 PM~13826432
> *jajajajaja :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


my new book should be hitting the shelves this summer. pre-orders are $50 and autographed copies are available.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 8 2009, 01:22 PM~13826460
> *what up Jason Tattoo and Jason Empire?
> *


what up Jaime? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 8 2009, 01:17 PM~13826403
> *
> the bigger dick contest is over,... : Today, 01:25 PM*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 8 2009, 12:10 PM~13825770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 8 2009, 01:10 PM~13826327
> *and they ran Pescos/aircraft lifts?I call bullshit because hydraulics didnt even come to the NM area until the mid 70's,that is fact.
> *


What the fuck is your problem? My dad had Roosters in his Galaxie for 15 years. My uncle Michale had a 64 Buick with a single aircraft pump to the front. Shit, I think my cousin still has the pump. I was born in 1976 so everything I saw was in the early 80's and there were pesco's in cars untill the early 90's. People were selling them for next to nothing when Orlie's and started building setups in Burque. Red's had a shop for a while too back then and everyone wanted to three wheel so they stepped up to gates. I remember fuckers trading their squares for Delta's because they were the cool new dumps. Bajitos (off of Isleta in Burque) would do aircraft if you wanted but you had to find the parts. Where did you live back then? 

Most of us in NM did our own work and we didn't have shops ( I lived an hour from the closest shop) to buy new shit from so we picked up all the used shit and ran it. There was a pink Nissan truck with an old school setup in it for a while, i can't remember where the guy was from but it was called the Pink Panther or some shit.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*whats up Jaime, and mr Browning.


you know, you guys are just too good for the rest of us! and think your aircraft pump pro's.... Im taking my toys and leaving the sand box, wahhhh






:twak: :roflmao: 




*


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2009, 12:38 PM~13826639
> *What the fuck is your problem? My dad had Roosters in his Galaxie for 15 years. My uncle Michale had a 64 Buick with a single aircraft pump to the front. Shit, I think my cousin still has the pump. I was born in 1976 so everything I saw was in the early 80's and there were pesco's in cars untill the early 90's. People were selling them for next to nothing when Orlie's and started building setups in Burque. Red's had a shop for a while too back then and everyone wanted to three wheel so they stepped up to gates. I remember fuckers trading their squares for Delta's because they were the cool new dumps. Bajitos (off of Isleta in Burque) would do aircraft if you wanted but you had to find the parts. Where did you live back then?
> 
> Most of us in NM did our own work and we didn't have shops ( I lived an hour from the closest shop) to buy new shit from so we picked up all the used shit and ran it. There was a pink Nissan truck with an old school setup in it for a while, i can't remember where the guy was from but it was called the Pink Panther or some shit.
> *


 :0 
OH SHIT I REMEMBER A TRUCK CALLED THE PINK PANTHER, SEEN IT IN LOW RIDER I THINK


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 8 2009, 12:48 PM~13826733
> *whats up Jaime, and mr Browning.
> you know, you guys are just too good for the rest of us! and think your aircraft pump pro's.... Im taking my toys and leaving the sand box, wahhhh
> :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


ME TOO, TAKE MY NEW AIRCRAFT SET UP AND LEAVE THE SANDBOX


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2009, 10:38 AM~13826639
> *What the fuck is your problem? My dad had Roosters in his Galaxie for 15 years. My uncle Michale had a 64 Buick with a single aircraft pump to the front. Shit, I think my cousin still has the pump. I was born in 1976 so everything I saw was in the early 80's and there were pesco's in cars untill the early 90's. People were selling them for next to nothing when Orlie's and started building setups in Burque. Red's had a shop for a while too back then and everyone wanted to three wheel so they stepped up to gates. I remember fuckers trading their squares for Delta's because they were the cool new dumps. Bajitos (off of Isleta in Burque) would do aircraft if you wanted but you had to find the parts. Where did you live back then?
> 
> Most of us in NM did our own work and we didn't have shops ( I lived an hour from the closest shop) to buy new shit from so we picked up all the used shit and ran it. There was a pink Nissan truck with an old school setup in it for a while, i can't remember where the guy was from but it was called the Pink Panther or some shit.
> *


worked for Orlie for 7 years and Clovis(Bajito)is a good friend.I grew up in East LA but spent summers here in NM,my family is from here.My dad started lowriding in 1956,two years after he moved to LOS.We know the connection and there were never AC lifts here,I know all the "vets" that are still lowriding even after the "fad" passed through here back in the 70's.Hahaha,square dumps in NM,there very few that were actually installed in cars.YAY,I won the pissing match........


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 8 2009, 02:13 PM~13826975
> *worked for Orlie for 7 years and Clovis(Bajito)is a good friend.I grew up in East LA but spent summers here in NM,my family is from here.My dad started lowriding in 1956,two years after he moved to LOS.We know the connection and there were never AC lifts here,I know all the "vets" that are still lowriding even after the "fad" passed through here back in the 70's.Hahaha,square dumps in NM,there very few that were actually installed in cars.YAY,I won the pissing match........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are wrong son. I saw them my self. Small towns all over the north were running that shit years ago. You may not have, but they were there.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2009, 11:18 AM~13827020
> *You are wrong son. I saw them my self. Small towns all over the north were running that shit years ago. You may not have, but they were there.
> *


jajaja,son.Im older then you.My homie Chuck just informed me that there was only one car that had a Pesco,the car was bought from LA and was a 52 Chevy owned by Rick Martinez in San Jo here in Abq.He also said that hydros first came into play(in NM) around 75/76.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 8 2009, 02:11 PM~13826960
> *ME TOO, TAKE MY NEW AIRCRAFT SET UP AND LEAVE THE SANDBOX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 41bowtie

i little something to calm the situation































Now right click and save


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what up Albert?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 8 2009, 02:24 PM~13827665
> *what up Albert?
> *



nothing just enjoying the 68 degree weather. we got 2 more weeks of summer then it will snow again :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+May 7 2009, 09:32 PM~13819897-->
> 
> 
> 
> you won't get no love in here bro most these fools in here think they
> way better then everyone else and half of them don't even have cars
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'VE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH ANYONE IN THIS TOPIC :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@May 7 2009, 09:38 PM~13819934
> *I don't want the thread ditched, but there are people ripping of riders who just want the feel of the old school our (at least mine) fathers had to endure. These are not stellar setups. They break, move slow as fuck and are hard to replace if you have some doofus telling you how your pump head is going to cost a thousand dollars to replace. Before a certain older fella died in TN I had the run of the shop. I deployed and he died before I got home. I would have been able to score shit tonnes of this stuff for nothing. Some people are lucky that happened. I would have cut their inflated prices to about a quarter. The bitch is, his whole estate is in dispute. If it ever clears up you can expect a big influx of NOS parts for what they are really worth.
> I hate to see someone interested in Aircraft treated like some mook because you think you are better. I swear, if it were always this way there would have been exactly TWO lowriders and everyone else would have been told to fuck off and figure it out them selves.
> *



NOT STELLLAR BUT DIFFERENT THAN JUST ANY PICK UP THE PHONE AND ORDER SET UP

ALL SET UPS CAN BREAK (I'VE HAD MINE OVER 2 YEARS WITH NO PROBLEMS)

AND NOT EVERY ONE WANTS TO HAVE THERE CAR JUST POP UP 

I PREFER TO RIDE LOW AND RAISE UP ONLY WHEN NEEDED


----------



## JustRite

$750.00  I wanna sell this Mil Spec Aircraft Rooster before it breaks on me,, im scared now.











Im sure I would have a hard time replacing it for $750.00


----------



## JustRite

A sweet little complete $500 Whammy Set Up would be alot easier to live with then these Ive often thought to myself.... honestly :no:


----------



## JustRite




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 8 2009, 01:44 PM~13828454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet little complete $500 Whammy Set Up would be alot easier to live with then these Ive often thought to myself.... honestly  :no:
> *



*ur right,.. you should just dump those "paperweights" its garbage anyways....




guess I'll help ya out, since u got so screwed over.... weigh em, and I'll pay todays going rates for steel and aluminum.... sheeesh :biggrin: *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 8 2009, 04:44 PM~13828454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet little complete $500 Whammy Set Up would be alot easier to live with then these Ive often thought to myself.... honestly  :no:
> *


how much for the mexican blanket??? :biggrin: 



ps, pumps are beautiful, but i already told you that. :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 8 2009, 02:44 PM~13828454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet little complete $500 Whammy Set Up would be alot easier to live with then these Ive often thought to myself.... honestly  :no:
> *


how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 8 2009, 02:45 PM~13829084
> *how much for the mexican blanket??? :biggrin:
> ps, pumps are beautiful, but i already told you that. :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: sup Jason


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 8 2009, 02:00 PM~13828574
> *ur right,.. you should just dump those "paperweights" its garbage anyways....
> guess I'll help ya out, since u got so screwed over.... weigh em, and I'll pay todays going rates for steel and aluminum.... sheeesh :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  

working for a Govt. Research facility for awhile, you should have seen the HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS of $$$$$ worth of equipment/parts they would sell at scrap prices after the experiments were finished or on wrongly ordered custom made parts.Blew my mind.I mean most of it was useless to the real world(unless you were going to build high powered lazers) but the dollar flush was insane.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 8 2009, 01:30 PM~13827145
> *:uh:
> *


HATER.......... :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 8 2009, 01:44 PM~13828454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet little complete $500 Whammy Set Up would be alot easier to live with then these Ive often thought to myself.... honestly  :no:
> *


X2 :yes: :yes: but at the end of the day you will have a one of a kind setup


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 8 2009, 11:30 AM~13827145
> *:uh:
> *


What up TATTOO? That fender is in the mail. I just wish these finger pointers would just leave us haters alone. :uh: Has anyone seen Mr. King "why can't we all get along" :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 8 2009, 05:32 PM~13830645
> *X2  :yes:  :yes: but at the end of the day you will have a one of a kind setup
> *




:wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: THUGGNASTY, *TOPFAN, JustRite*
:wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 8 2009, 05:51 PM~13830783
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Check you PM


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 8 2009, 11:22 AM~13826450
> *post a pic of yours........
> *



I'M NOT TURNUN THIS IN TO A PISSIN CONTEST BRO BUT THANKS 

I'VE BUILT 6 CARS THAT HAVE BEEN FEATURED BY LRM 
FOR MYSELF AND OTHERS 

AND THAT'S JUST THE ONES THAT GOT SOME LOVE 
WE BROUGHT 2 OF THEM TO AZ LRM THIS YEAR 
32 HOURS 

I GOT MY OPINION AND KNOW FOR A FACT SOME FOOLS THAT COME ON HERE 
THAT DON'T DO SHIT AND WANT TO ACT LIKE THEY DO


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 8 2009, 08:47 PM~13831234
> *I'M NOT TURNUN THIS IN TO A PISSIN CONTEST BRO BUT THANKS
> I'VE BUILT 6 CARS THAT HAVE BEEN FEATURED BY LRM
> FOR MYSELF AND OTHERS
> AND THAT'S JUST THE ONES THAT GOT SOME LOVE
> WE BROUGHT 2 OF THEM TO AZ LRM THIS YEAR
> 32 HOURS
> I GOT MY OPINION  AND KNOW FOR A FACT SOME FOOLS THAT COME ON HERE
> THAT DON'T DO SHIT AND WANT TO ACT LIKE THEY DO
> *


MAN YOU AINT BUILT SHIT........    

YOU KNOW NO ONE ELSE BUILD CARS.


----------



## JustRite

ANYONE HAVE 1 OF THESE???????? its #4 Purolator and about 4 in long


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 8 2009, 05:51 PM~13830792
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN, JustRite
> :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 8 2009, 03:44 PM~13828454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet little complete $500 Whammy Set Up would be alot easier to live with then these Ive often thought to myself.... honestly  :no:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite




----------



## JustRite




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

nice


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 8 2009, 07:55 PM~13831840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice setup homie.....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 8 2009, 06:47 PM~13831234
> *I'M NOT TURNUN THIS IN TO A PISSIN CONTEST BRO BUT THANKS
> 
> I'VE BUILT 6 CARS THAT HAVE BEEN FEATURED BY LRM
> FOR MYSELF AND OTHERS
> 
> AND THAT'S JUST THE ONES THAT GOT SOME LOVE
> WE BROUGHT 2 OF THEM TO AZ LRM THIS YEAR
> 32 HOURS
> 
> I GOT MY OPINION  AND KNOW FOR A FACT SOME FOOLS THAT COME ON HERE
> THAT DON'T DO SHIT AND WANT TO ACT LIKE THEY DO
> *


You are the one that came in here talking shit,in my eyes it was a pop shot at the ones that are most active in this thread.I dont really care how many car's you have built or have been in LRM,matter of fact it looks like you ride there nuts.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:16 AM~13836277
> *You are the one that came in here talking shit,in my eyes it was a pop shot at the ones that are most active in this thread.I dont really care how many car's you have built or have been in LRM,matter of fact it looks like you ride there nuts.
> *



YEA YOU RIGHT MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

anybody have a pic of a UFO style accumulator please? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 12:16 PM~13836277
> *You are the one that came in here talking shit,in my eyes it was a pop shot at the ones that are most active in this thread.I dont really care how many car's you have built or have been in LRM,matter of fact it looks like you ride there nuts.
> *


WOW THAT WAS PRETTY UNCALLED FOR. FULLY IS A COOL ASS DUDE THAT WILL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO HELP A FELLOW RIDER. I HAD ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU.... :uh:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 02:00 AM~11349940
> *What ever happened to the Aircraft topic? Did it get removed because of all the bashing that went on in the last pages?
> 
> I was looking for the topic today but couldn't find it. I really wanted to look some stuff up, because I just bought 2 pesco 280's, some filters and a tank from HustlerSpank (thanks homie!) I already had some NOS Kohler check valves and NOS #6 zigzags laying around, so I'm going to build an aircraft setup into my '78 Ford LTD. The old topic was a great source for info, pictures and just to share.
> 
> So post up your stuff, share some stories and try to make this a great topic again!
> *


----------



## JustRite

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JustRite, Jaime-ViejitosNM, prewar_gm_access


:nicoderm:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 9 2009, 11:08 AM~13836613
> *WOW THAT WAS PRETTY UNCALLED FOR.  FULLY IS A COOL ASS DUDE THAT WILL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO HELP A FELLOW RIDER.  I HAD ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU.... :uh:
> *


he came in here bumping gum's talking about people that I consider friends and I am the bad guy because I tell it how it is?Im sorry you lost respect for me,what am I going to do? :tears:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

OK,I will man up and stop making fun of the slow children on this thread............




































for now.But damn,some of you make it sooooo easy!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:22 AM~13836705
> *he came in here bumping gum's talking about people that I consider friends and I am the bad guy because I tell it how it is?Im sorry you lost respect for me,what am I going to do?  :tears:
> *


'bumping gums' I see alot of that in Old Folks Homes :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

ALOT OF CLASS


----------



## JustRite

If I dont sell my 58 Ive been itching to put those chromed out 280's in it.. here's the question for maybe someone who has lifted a uni-body.I know its a slow lift and lower and not hopping BUT?? the body work and panel fit is flawless on the car and everything lines up nice and tight.

anyone lift a unibody before and actually seen how much damage can happen??


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 9 2009, 11:33 AM~13836801
> *ALOT OF CLASS
> *


yes I do,its just the internet....dont take shit so seriously.......im going back outside to work on the cars.......


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 9 2009, 12:30 PM~13837132
> *SEE I WAS GONNA LEAVE IT ALONG BITCH BUT NAW YOU GOTTA KEEP ON
> AND THAT IS THE SHIT I WAS REFERRING TO TO BEGIN WITH *****
> OH SORRY THIS THE INTERNET DON'T TAKE IT SO SERIOUS ....
> 
> IF MOST EVERYONE IN HERE IS YOUR FRIENDS THEN YOU PROBABLY AIN'T ABOUT SHIT EITHER THEN BECAUSE THE ONE'S I WAS REFERRING TO I KNOW FOR A FACK AIN'T AND IT WASN'T ABOUT YOU TO BEGINING BUT NOW YOU ON THE TOP OF ME LIST BITCH
> 
> FUCKIN NM WHAT THE FUCK AIN'T SEEN SHIT THERE BUT COWS
> 
> OH JUST IN CASE YOU A LITTLE SLOW WHAT I'M TRYIN TO SAY IS SUCK A DICK BITCH
> *


jajajaja,lil heated huh? :biggrin: 

Along=Alone?
*****=******?
Fack=Fact?



"fuck NM",thats all good because im from the City with NO Pity.......East Los Angeles Califas!

next time you come through NM to go to your almighty LRM show in PHX go ahead and stop and beat me up :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 12:51 PM~13837243
> *jajajaja,lil heated huh? :biggrin:
> 
> Along=Alone?
> *****=******?
> Fack=Fact?
> "fuck NM",thats all good because im from the City with NO Pity.......East Los Angeles Califas!
> 
> next time you come through NM to go to your almighty LRM show in PHX go ahead and stop and beat me up :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

SORRY DAWG, BUT THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 01:12 PM~13837390
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SORRY DAWG, BUT THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS HELL
> *


jajaja....im on top of "me list" ,is that like "me lucky charms"? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 7 2009, 09:48 AM~13815297
> * bro,.. aircraft setups are a labor of love,.. not something u just buy ready to install and hope for the best. Im definately not trying to piss in your weeties here,.. but maybe you should do another setup for now, and spend some time learning a bit more about aircraft stuff, before u dive into it   :thumbsup:
> *


Great advice. Trying to save someone time and money. I just got back from some aircraft wrecking yards in Tucson by S Rita Road, and they tell me the shit is dried up, and the government doesn't release anymore planes for salvage. they are all crushed now. A Lot of people restore planes, so the parts went for this. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 9 2009, 01:34 PM~13837532
> *Great advice. Trying to save someone time and money. I just got back from some aircraft wrecking yards in Tucson by S Rita Road, and they tell me the shit is dried up, and the government doesn't release anymore planes for salvage. they are all crushed now. A Lot of people restore planes, so the parts went for this. I am glad the shit is expensive and rare, means not everyone can have it,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that place is dope,I use to go there with Orlie back in the 90's.You cant even get in there now with out "proper certification". :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 01:30 PM~13837504
> *jajaja....im on top of "me list" ,is that like "me lucky charms"? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firme64impala

I have read many times in this topic and other Aircraft topics that have been deleted that Aircraft hydraulics are not for newbies. I have never owned a lifted car and I went with Aircraft for my first setup. In the 70's Aircraft was the only option until gate setups caught on. It doesn't make alot of sense to me. Why was it good enough for the newbies in the 70's but not good enough for us newbies today?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 9 2009, 02:20 PM~13837764
> *I have read many times in this topic and other Aircraft topics that have been deleted that Aircraft hydraulics are not for newbies. I have never owned a lifted car and I went with Aircraft for my first setup. In the 70's Aircraft was the only option until gate setups caught on. It doesn't make alot of sense to me. Why was it good enough for the newbies in the 70's but not good enough for us newbies today?
> *


No one said for newbies,its just not for someone that want to "jump" into something.You have obiously done your homework and connected with the right people.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 04:56 PM~13837957
> *No one said for newbies,its just not for someone that want to "jump" into something.You have obiously done your homework and connected with the right people.
> *


I agree.... ive been lowriding for half of my life now (im 34) and im just now getting my first aircraft set up going.... and these guys are right... you can waste alot of time and money if you are new to it.... i think it was friendly advice to save someone a little headache thats all.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 9 2009, 05:20 PM~13837764
> *It doesn't make alot of sense to me. Why was it good enough for the newbies in the 70's but not good enough for us newbies today?
> *



Thats a pretty good question right there.

The only thing I can think of is the expectations of a newbee now, will be diff. than the expectations of a neewbee back than.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 9 2009, 01:20 PM~13837764
> *I have read many times in this topic and other Aircraft topics that have been deleted that Aircraft hydraulics are not for newbies. I have never owned a lifted car and I went with Aircraft for my first setup. In the 70's Aircraft was the only option until gate setups caught on. It doesn't make alot of sense to me. Why was it good enough for the newbies in the 70's but not good enough for us newbies today?
> *



Not about being, new. If you have some mechanical common sense, it is no problem. But when someone says I want to run aircraft, and I want to 3 wheel and should I put a chain bridge with 16 switches. or should I run a wishbone, then they are headed for trouble  Unless you pay to have someone do it.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 9 2009, 10:34 AM~13836414
> *anybody have a pic of a UFO style accumulator please? :biggrin:
> *














just doing a drive by in the topic.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2009, 04:43 PM~13838442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just doing a drive by in the topic.
> *


What up Edmond? Can I come hang out on your thred will this one cools down :biggrin: I really don't want to see this go down like the others. Maybe its the weather :dunno: It's been getting a little worm over here


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 9 2009, 11:41 AM~13836861
> *If I dont sell my 58 Ive been itching to put those chromed out 280's in it.. here's the question for maybe someone who has lifted a uni-body.I know its a slow lift and lower and not hopping BUT?? the body work and panel fit is flawless on the car and everything lines up nice and tight.
> 
> anyone lift a unibody before and actually seen how much damage can happen??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight ride you got there  I thought you were going to do the wagon??? Oh I forgot we don't build cars here :uh: SPANK, TATTOO, TOPFAN, EDMOND, DIPPINIT 41BOWTIE anyone ever build a car here? I didn't think so. I won mine in a raffle.:biggrin: Why can't they just leave us no car building over priced haters alone. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2009, 11:37 AM~13815829
> *Please, there are plenty of people who are NOT snobs about this. If it weren't about money then why are people charging thousands of dollars for equipment worth hundreds? A labor of love is something you love to do and help other people with. All I see here are stuck up know it alls who pretend everything they sell is made of gold.
> 
> Help the guy out, that is what this sport used to be about.
> *


----------



## Hydros

Like I said many times before, if you build it right, it will last.

Keep the pressures and voltages at or near what they were built for. Keep the fluid clean and the on/off time in mind. It's flow from there on with aircraft.

I can't see a Pesco pump breaking, I can't see any aircraft part breaking unless something was not right with the install.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@May 9 2009, 09:14 PM~13838949
> *Like I said many times before, if you build it right, it will last.
> 
> Keep the pressures and voltages at or near what they were built for.  Keep the fluid clean and the on/off time in mind.  It's flow from there on with aircraft.
> 
> I can't see a Pesco pump breaking, I can't see any aircraft part breaking unless something was not right with the install.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 9 2009, 06:02 PM~13838882
> *Tight ride you got there  I thought you were going to do the wagon??? Oh I forgot we don't build cars here  :uh:  SPANK, TATTOO, TOPFAN, EDMOND, DIPPINIT 41BOWTIE anyone ever build a car here?  I didn't think so. I won mine in a raffle.:biggrin: Why can't they just leave us no car building over priced haters alone. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I feel left out George..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 05:27 PM~13839019
> *I feel left out George..... :angry: :biggrin:
> *


x3 :h5:


WOW their is A LOT of heat up in here. Wont be surprised when the MOD's decide to delete or lock this topic. :angry:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13838684
> *What up Edmond?  Can I come hang out on your thread will this one cools down :biggrin: I really don't want to see this go down like the others.  Maybe its the weather :dunno: It's been getting a little worm over here
> *



Shit if I knew that you board , I would have rolled up and got you. I was bumping bumping the old school and oldies with the color bar doing its thing. Just rolling the streets.


Hey , I got this from Ebay about a month ago, and cant figure out the wiring, I posted it up in the color bar topic , but didn't get response.


Its a reverb with a built in color bar.


































Hollor back if you can come up wit something


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what up Edmund,give me a call......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 9 2009, 07:36 PM~13839422
> *x3 :h5:
> WOW their is A LOT of heat up in here. Wont be surprised when the MOD's decide to delete or lock this topic.  :angry:
> *


dont sweat it though homeboy,you know as well as I do that we dont the internet to lowride like some people do :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

whats up jamie, see you up in here . looks like off topic in here LOL.


----------



## Meeba

ok, I am new to all this, but i would like a simple set up. raise and lower the front and back, nothing else really and would like it to lay nice and low. i like the way the aircraft setups look and was curious if that might be the way to go. i do not want to hop or anything else. oh yeah I am thinking about putting this in a full size van too. any opinions would be great at least get me in the right direction. thanks


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Meebo_@May 9 2009, 08:36 PM~13839849
> *ok, I am new to all this, but i would like a simple set up. raise and lower the front and back, nothing else really and would like it to lay nice and low. i like the way the aircraft setups look and was curious if that might be the way to go. i do not want to hop or anything else.  oh yeah I am thinking about putting this in a full size van too.  any opinions would be great at least get me in the right direction.  thanks
> *



Ok, without stirring up the menudo pot, the aircraft setup is more for older vehicles. 

They were the first hydros used in cars. You can use them with almost any car, but speaking for my self, they should be in the cars of that period of time.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 9 2009, 09:36 PM~13839422
> *x3 :h5:
> WOW their is A LOT of heat up in here. Wont be surprised when the MOD's decide to delete or lock this topic.  :angry:
> *



You mean a "MOD" the stuff that happens here aint shit to what other topics go thru and their still up. Just don't mention anything negative about the "MODs" BFF and we will be ok.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13839766
> *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i like that :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+May 9 2009, 07:28 PM~13839787-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont sweat it though homeboy,you know as well as I do that we dont the internet to lowride like some people do :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@May 9 2009, 08:03 PM~13840061
> *You mean a "MOD" the stuff that happens here aint shit to what other topics go thru and their still up. Just don't mention anything negative about the "MODs" BFF and we will be ok.
> *


true


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 9 2009, 06:02 PM~13838882
> *Tight ride you got there  I thought you were going to do the wagon??? Oh I forgot we don't build cars here  :uh:  SPANK, TATTOO, TOPFAN, EDMOND, DIPPINIT 41BOWTIE anyone ever build a car here?  I didn't think so. I won mine in a raffle.:biggrin: Why can't they just leave us no car building over priced haters alone. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


The 777's layout a little more 'comfortable visually' AND physicaly in the wagons 'secret compartment'  to me. Im still debating. No frame on the TBird Im not so sure its gonna like up and down.I dont even know of one thats ever been bagged.

Bust that 41 out for Fresno :cheesy: its showtime


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2009, 07:24 PM~13839766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 9 2009, 09:03 PM~13840061
> *You mean a "MOD" the stuff that happens here aint shit to what other topics go thru and their still up. Just don't mention anything negative about the "MODs" BFF and we will be ok.
> *


what up Albert,I called you yesterday.....


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:13 PM~13840137
> *what up Albert,I called  you yesterday.....
> *



Acabron? What time homie ? ill shoot you up my cell phone


----------



## MR.LAC

What's up homies... :wave: 

41bowtie, Jaime-ViejitosNM, JustRite


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 9 2009, 11:15 PM~13840147
> *What's up homies... :wave:
> 
> 41bowtie, Jaime-ViejitosNM, JustRite
> *



Your a tuff guy to get a hold of.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

BUT GUYS , I NEED TO KNOW THE WIRING IN IT. 


IM CALLING OUT YOU GUYS FOR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


I NEED INFO , SOME ONE GOT TO KNOW SOME ONE.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13840147
> *What's up homies... :wave:
> 
> 
> *



:wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2009, 08:24 PM~13840222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT GUYS , I NEED TO KNOW THE WIRING IN IT.
> IM CALLING OUT YOU GUYS FOR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL
> I NEED INFO , SOME ONE GOT TO KNOW SOME ONE.
> *


Have you try calling Ted?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 9 2009, 08:19 PM~13840180
> *Your a tuff guy to get a hold of.
> *


Sorry homie I've been very busy.. I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## MR.LAC

SUPREME69,

I have some of the older LRM your looking for.


----------



## MR.LAC

prewar_gm_access,

I need to drop off those parts for you with Mike or you want me to drop them off at the post office?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd+May 9 2009, 08:24 PM~13840222-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT GUYS , I NEED TO KNOW THE WIRING IN IT.
> IM CALLING OUT YOU GUYS FOR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL
> I NEED INFO , SOME ONE GOT TO KNOW SOME ONE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIT UP SAUL OR HOPPIN62 THEY KNOW
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@May 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13840416
> *SUPREME69,
> 
> I have some of the older LRM your looking for.
> *


  LET ME KNOW WHICH ONES


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13840147
> *What's up homies... :wave:
> 
> 41bowtie, Jaime-ViejitosNM, JustRite
> *


what up Lac?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 9 2009, 06:02 PM~13838882
> *Tight ride you got there  I thought you were going to do the wagon??? Oh I forgot we don't build cars here  :uh:  SPANK, TATTOO, TOPFAN, EDMOND, DIPPINIT 41BOWTIE anyone ever build a car here?  I didn't think so. I won mine in a raffle.:biggrin: Why can't they just leave us no car building over priced haters alone. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:biggrin:  

I LOVE MY OVER PRICED, JUNK! :biggrin:

How about these?.....I got them at HOME DEPOT!


----------



## 41bowtie

Anybody thinking of using the inline oil filters that look like chek valves?


----------



## black sunday

IMMA PUT THEM IN THE CAR I DONT HAVE SOMEDAY


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13840569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMA PUT THEM IN THE CAR I DONT HAVE SOMEDAY
> *


THANKS ABEL


----------



## SUPREME69

THATS SOME NICE OVER PRICED JUNK YOU GOT THERE. NICELY DETAILED  










IMMA PUT THEM IN THE CAR I DONT HAVE SOMEDAY
[/quote]


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 10:08 PM~13840578
> *THANKS ABEL
> *


looking good.


----------



## black sunday

> THATS SOME NICE OVER PRICED JUNK YOU GOT THERE. NICELY DETAILED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMA PUT THEM IN THE CAR I DONT HAVE SOMEDAY


[/quote]
THANK YOU :biggrin: IT HAS BEEN A LEARNING EXPERIENCE FOR SURE  BUT WERE ALMOST DONE SHOULD BE ON FLUID NEXT WEEK


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 9 2009, 08:55 PM~13840462
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I LOVE MY OVER PRICED, JUNK! :biggrin:
> 
> How about these?.....I got them at HOME DEPOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need those to add to the rest of the junk I have. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 9 2009, 09:20 PM~13840651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13840569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMA PUT THEM IN THE CAR I DONT HAVE SOMEDAY
> *


Very nice TOPFAN


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 10:49 PM~13840818
> *Very nice TOPFAN
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 10:49 PM~13840818
> *Very nice TOPFAN
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 10:51 PM~13840845
> *:dunno:
> *


sorry,I fucked up :biggrin: been drinking all day......I ment to quote his post.That setup is top notch also......


----------



## black sunday

HELL YEA uffin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I have dropped the price on my NOS A6 tanks to $10 since they were over priced.....










sike!


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:21 PM~13841028
> *I have dropped the price on my NOS A6 tanks to $10 since they were over priced.....
> sike!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what up no car having mofos :roflmao: :

BIG COUNTRY, black sunday, prewar_gm_access


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:24 PM~13841047
> *what up no car having mofos :roflmao:  :
> 
> BIG COUNTRY, black sunday, prewar_gm_access
> *


I'm working on my revell model right now!! Anybody got some 1/18 scale pesco setups?? :biggrin:


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:24 PM~13841047
> *what up no car having mofos :roflmao:  :
> 
> BIG COUNTRY, black sunday, prewar_gm_access
> *


WUUUDUP SNOB :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@May 9 2009, 11:28 PM~13841075
> *I'm working on my revell model right now!! Anybody got some 1/18 scale pesco setups?? :biggrin:
> *


its funny because they actually make them,this kid here in ABQ was showing them to me.There under priced at $10 I think he said.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 9 2009, 09:33 PM~13840285
> *Have you try calling Ted?
> *



You got his # ? Is he on here too?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 11:29 PM~13841081
> *WUUUDUP SNOB  :biggrin:
> *


jajajajaja


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:30 PM~13841085
> *its funny because they actually make them,this kid here in ABQ was showing them to me.There under priced at $10 I think he said.
> *


I LIKEE THE 1/18 PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13840438
> *HIT UP SAUL OR HOPPIN62 THEY KNOW
> LET ME KNOW WHICH ONES
> *



I hit saul up, he had posted a pic of his . I replyed if he know the wiring , and didnt get any responce. So alright , its cool then.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 11:31 PM~13841094
> *I LIKEE THE 1/18 PRICE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:24 PM~13841047
> *what up no car having mofos :roflmao:  :
> 
> BIG COUNTRY, black sunday, prewar_gm_access
> *


 :0 GEORGE HAS A CAR....ABOUT 35 OF THEM :uh: LUCKY MOFO


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 9 2009, 11:36 PM~13841128
> *:0 GEORGE HAS A CAR....ABOUT 35 OF THEM :uh: LUCKY MOFO
> *


I know homie,me and George are cool,he has firme bikes also.....


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13841144
> *I know homie,me and George are cool,he has firme bikes also.....
> *


POST PICS


----------



## black sunday

I DESIGNED MY WHOLE SET UP AROUND THAT BOX :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2009, 10:30 PM~13841087
> *You got his #  ?  Is he on here too?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13841144
> *I know homie,me and George are cool,he has firme bikes also.....
> *


YEA HES A GOOD GUY....HIS OLD BIKE IS SICK...


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2009, 11:56 PM~13840007
> *Ok, without stirring up the menudo pot, the aircraft setup is more for older vehicles.
> 
> They were the first hydros used in cars.  You can use them with almost any car, but speaking for my self, they should be in the cars of that period of time.
> *


Thank you. I respect your opinion and i also do believe they look better on the older cars too. mine is an 83 van and i am trying to go with an oldschool look and feel to it. it is basicaly all i got and i am trying to do the best with what i have, hence wanting this type of setup because to me, it sorta just feels right. I still have a lot of work to do to the van before I am even ready for juice, but i am just doing my research early before i make any decisions i will not be happy with in the end.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@May 10 2009, 06:34 AM~13841976
> *Thank you. I respect your opinion and i also do believe they look better on the older cars too. mine is an 83 van and i am trying to go with an oldschool look and feel to it. it is basicaly all i got and i am trying to do the best with what i have, hence wanting this type of setup because to me, it sorta just feels right. I still have a lot of work to do to the van before I am even ready for juice, but i am just doing my research early before i make any decisions i will not be happy with in the end.
> *


That year in a van can be cool, just keep it oldschool. I have a 83 Blazer and wanted to throw some of my stash in it , but I was thinking it would look out of place in it. So I went with oldschool fenner instead.
























Just go back and read up on the stuff on here and let the people on here what you are looking for, there is guys on here always selling and trading .
( dont say you want 3wheel with a monstre lockup and want to hit back bumper) cause this stuff is for people who love there cars and dont entend to tear them up.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 10:08 PM~13840578
> *THANKS ABEL
> *



YOU ARE WELCOME !!!

WHAT WOULD AN OVERPRICED CLUB BROTHER DO FOR ANOTHER OVER PRICED CLUB BROTHER!? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 9 2009, 10:28 PM~13840698
> *I need those to add to the rest of the junk I have. :biggrin:
> *


CHAPO..

I have not forgot..I am still looking! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

3 of my 4 280's for my 63


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 10 2009, 07:18 AM~13842119
> *That year in a van can be cool,  just keep it oldschool. I have a 83 Blazer and wanted to throw some of my stash in it , but I was thinking it would look out of place in it. So I went with oldschool fenner instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go back and read up on the stuff on here and let the people on here what you are looking for, there is guys on here always selling and trading .
> ( dont say you want 3wheel with a monstre lockup and want to hit back bumper)  cause this stuff is for people who love there cars and dont entend to tear them up.
> *



NICE!


----------



## Mr Impala

putting 4 of these in my 63 with my 280s Thanks again TopFan for sponsering me nothing like freebies :biggrin: 




































































J/K :biggrin: But thanks for the great price mike and i tested one out friday they sound bad ass.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2009, 08:26 AM~13842401
> *putting 4 of these in my 63 with my 280s Thanks again TopFan for sponsering me nothing like freebies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:  But thanks for the great price mike and i tested one out friday they sound bad ass.
> *



I told you they were the kind! :biggrin: They sound cool, huh?

I lot went on last night while I was working on my imaginary car!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 11:47 PM~13841193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DESIGNED MY WHOLE SET UP AROUND THAT BOX :biggrin:
> *



I hope your not smoking those cigarrillos... my son, you will stunt your growth! :biggrin:


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 08:47 AM~13842534
> *I hope your not smoking those cigarrillos... my son, you will stunt your growth! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TOO LATE  POST PICS OF THE SET UP , OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 10 2009, 08:54 AM~13842591
> *:biggrin: TOO LATE  POST PICS OF THE SET UP , OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0  :biggrin:
> *















I cant post pics of my set up, does the breakdown count?


----------



## Guest

Lotta Nice Setups coming out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 07:15 AM~13842339
> *CHAPO..
> 
> I have not forgot..I am still looking! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 10:36 AM~13843325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant post pics of my set up, does the breakdown count?
> *


SINCE U ARENT GOING TO USE THE NOS SHOTGUNS    HOW BOUT IT :biggrin: :biggrin: LIKE TO PUT IN A ACE


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 09:36 AM~13843325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant post pics of my set up, does the breakdown count?
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 10 2009, 10:05 AM~13843530
> *Lotta Nice Setups coming out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 10 2009, 10:09 AM~13843555
> *SINCE U ARENT GOING TO USE THE NOS SHOTGUNS
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 10:36 AM~13843325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant post pics of my set up, does the breakdown count?
> *


POST UPDATED PICS OF YOUR IMAGINARY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 10 2009, 11:22 AM~13843620
> *POST UPDATED PICS OF YOUR IMAGINARY CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 10:36 AM~13843325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant post pics of my set up, does the breakdown count?
> *


Lookin good,Cant wait to see it


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 12:25 PM~13844053
> *:nono:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 10 2009, 12:50 PM~13844240
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 10 2009, 10:18 AM~13842119
> *That year in a van can be cool,  just keep it oldschool. I have a 83 Blazer and wanted to throw some of my stash in it , but I was thinking it would look out of place in it. So I went with oldschool fenner instead.
> 
> Just go back and read up on the stuff on here and let the people on here what you are looking for, there is guys on here always selling and trading .
> ( dont say you want 3wheel with a monstre lockup and want to hit back bumper)  cause this stuff is for people who love there cars and dont entend to tear them up.
> *


Thank you. Nice blazer and setup too. I intend on keeping my van for a long time. I had it sitting in the garage for 7 years untill I took it out this weekend. It's gonna be a project with my kids and me to work on then enjoy it. Mostly my son, but my two girls might want to help out too if they are not busy with thier bikes. as long as i can raise it and lower it that is good enough for me. I don't want 20 batteries to launch a midget into the next county, just whatever it takes to get the job done. once i get it so that it does not look like an abandoned vehicle i will post up a pic. once again thanks for your time and wisdom.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2009, 08:17 AM~13842348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of my 4 280's for my 63
> *


Sweet   Can't wait to see this one


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 10:36 AM~13843325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant post pics of my set up, does the breakdown count?
> *


TOPFAN Those are some bad ass fan motors :thumbsup: So is this going to be the new signature pump for Premier CC Cant wait to see what you got in the mix. I know he is your Homie but you got to cut up on BLACK SUNDAY :0  JK


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 10 2009, 11:05 AM~13843530
> *Lotta Nice Setups coming out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2  We better get busy :yes:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 10 2009, 11:10 AM~13843565
> *:yes:    :biggrin:
> *


Chapo, I should be coming down next weekend. Let me know if you still need those tanks? No big deal eather way. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 11:24 PM~13841047
> *what up no car having mofos :roflmao:  :
> 
> BIG COUNTRY, black sunday, prewar_gm_access
> *


What up Jaime. Must be these Pescos. Ever sense they where made they have had bombs dropped on them. Mo fos still droppin bombs  wish they would just leave us alone. I got called a liar for selling a Bendix EQ to JUSTRIGHT for $75 that's what I paid for it 4 years ago and he is a Homie We all know that 4 years later if we can even find them they are going to be a grip. That's why I like to trade, keeps me from having to ask for an outrages price that had to pay for. Damned if I do, damned if I don't :uh:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, prewar_gm_access



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 10 2009, 04:53 PM~13845588
> *What up Jaime.  Must be these Pescos.  Ever sense they where made they have had bombs dropped on them. Mo fos still droppin bombs  wish they would just leave us alone. I got called a liar for selling a Bendix EQ to JUSTRIGHT for $75 that's what I paid for it 4 years ago and he is a Homie  We all know that 4 years later if we can even find them they are going to be a grip.  That's why I like to trade, keeps me from having to ask for an outrages price that had to pay for.  Damned if I do, damned if I don't :uh:
> *


I hear you George............


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 10 2009, 03:13 PM~13845385
> *X2  We better get busy   :yes:
> *



O I am, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2009, 10:33 PM~13841110
> *I hit saul up, he had posted a pic of his .  I replyed if he know the wiring , and didnt get any responce.  So alright , its cool then.
> *



be patient bro, he and his wife just had a baby yesterday or the day before. he or hoppin62 will help you out


----------



## TOPFAN

Oh by the way, I am just my imagining all this...I found some new brushes..... :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Very nice TOPFAN,just came in on from installing the imaginary cyl's on the imaginary 50,damn it is hot today.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 10 2009, 04:09 PM~13845364
> *TOPFAN Those are some bad ass fan motors  :thumbsup: So is this going to be the new signature pump for Premier CC Cant wait to see what you got in the mix.  I know he is your Homie but you got to cut up on BLACK SUNDAY :0   JK
> *



NAH...mine will be a lot simpler.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wave: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, prewar_gm_access


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2009, 05:52 PM~13846001
> *be patient bro, he and his wife just had a baby yesterday or the day before. he or hoppin62 will help you out
> *


X2 HOPPIN62 is good peeps. Hooked me up on alot of dumps  Maybe I getter give him a call


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 10 2009, 09:52 PM~13848282
> *:wave:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, prewar_gm_access
> *


What up Spank? You must be busy? I'm going to have to call you.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 10 2009, 04:56 PM~13845601
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, prewar_gm_access
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up MILKBONE? Maybe you know where I can get a home study course on how to build a car? :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2009, 04:59 PM~13846060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I am just my imagining all this...I found some new brushes..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 10 2009, 03:18 PM~13845412
> *Chapo, I should be coming down next weekend.  Let me know if you still need those tanks?  No big deal eather way.  Later
> *


Still need them homie.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+May 10 2009, 03:53 PM~13845588-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Jaime.  Must be these Pescos.  Ever sense they where made they have had bombs dropped on them. Mo fos still droppin bombs  wish they would just leave us alone. I got called a liar for selling a Bendix EQ to JUSTRIGHT for $75 that's what I paid for it 4 years ago and he is a Homie  We all know that 4 years later if we can even find them they are going to be a grip.  That's why I like to trade, keeps me from having to ask for an outrages price that had to pay for.  Damned if I do, damned if I don't :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 10 2009, 04:01 PM~13845629
> *I hear you George............
> *


X3


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Hydros

Edmund, If I remember, the fuse is hot, the black is ground, the twisted are white to speaker + and the black is speaker -.

How many wires total?


----------



## odogg's orange 64

hey brothas,got a quick question, i'm reassembling my aircraft set up just wondering where do you get those paper thin aluminum gaskets. anybody know.


----------



## Mr Impala

i have em for the 280s


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2009, 03:31 PM~13854575
> *i have em for the 280s
> *


how much need 2 sets


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@May 11 2009, 04:38 PM~13855318
> *how much need 2 sets
> *



what sizes do u need? theres 3 different ones.


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2009, 07:38 PM~13856985
> *what sizes do u need? theres 3 different ones.
> *


 How do you guys determine the size you need?or better yet, where do you check?

I hope this is not a Top Secret question


----------



## HustlerSpank

:tongue:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2009, 07:38 PM~13856985
> *what sizes do u need? theres 3 different ones.
> *


good question  do you somebody who can reassemble them


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 11 2009, 10:29 PM~13857647
> *:tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@May 11 2009, 09:18 PM~13858388
> *good question  do you somebody who can reassemble them
> *


I don't even know anyone that can take it apart.... :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 12 2009, 12:18 AM~13859057
> *This post has been edited by TOPFAN: Today, 12:20 AM
> *


DIPPINIT is the king of edited posts... NOT YOU!!! :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 11 2009, 10:28 PM~13859169
> *DIPPINIT is the king of edited posts... NOT YOU!!!  :uh:
> *


no shit, huh?











My duece back in 1994...to me, it doesnt seem that long ago...but to some of you youngsters, it was the "GOOD OLD DAYS"...fuck, I am getting old!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 11 2009, 09:28 PM~13859169
> *DIPPINIT is the king of edited posts... NOT YOU!!!  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@May 11 2009, 08:18 PM~13858388
> *good question  do you somebody who can reassemble them
> *


Ted Wells knows someone,


----------



## TOPFAN

Who is Ted Wells? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 11 2009, 09:54 PM~13859373
> *Who is Ted Wells? :dunno:
> *


----------



## Guest




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2009, 10:15 PM~13859533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click save


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2009, 10:06 PM~13859452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

OLD SKOOL


----------



## Guest




----------



## MR.LAC

:uh: Pics of your custom Adex's??.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@May 12 2009, 06:18 AM~13858388
> *good question  do you somebody who can reassemble them
> *


Just get a service manual and go do it. If you're mechanically inclined you'll be able to do it yourself. It's just mechanical parts, if you follow the manual and use common sense you will be alright.

I have to do it all myself since I live in Europe and can't just go to someone a few miles away and have them do it for me. But it really isn't that hard to do if you just take your time and follow the manuals. And if you really get stuck, there are lots of people on here who are willing to help


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 12 2009, 03:25 AM~13860356
> *Just get a service manual and go do it. If you're mechanically inclined you'll be able to do it yourself. It's just mechanical parts, if you follow the manual and use common sense you will be alright.
> 
> I have to do it all myself since I live in Europe and can't just go to someone a few miles away and have them do it for me. But it really isn't that hard to do if you just take your time and follow the manuals. And if you really get stuck, there are lots of people on here who are willing to help
> *



Americans don't use service manuals...

We take shit apart and then figure it out...I always end up w/ extra parts .....but, its okay.

Lowriders always have done things that way! Ask anyone in here..

*I will prove it!*

I want all you guys to go out to your cars right now....
I bet you are missing at least one lug nut from each wheel! 


* I TOLD YOU!*


See...its okay if you are missing parts! The factory put extra parts on purpose!












*We don't need no stinking service manuals! we do shit the macho way!
*


















J/K.... :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 12 2009, 02:29 PM~13860546
> *Americans  don't use service manuals...we take shit apart and then figure it out...I always end up w/ extra parts .....but its okay.
> Us lowriders always have done things that way! Ask anyone in here..
> 
> I want all you guys to go out to your cars right now....I bet you are missing at least one lug nut from each wheel! See...its okay if you have extra parts!
> we dont need no stinking service manuals! we do shit the macho way!
> J/K.... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 12 2009, 05:31 AM~13860555
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 12 2009, 03:19 AM~13859969
> *:uh: Pics of your custom Adex's??....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hydro Aire #4's


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 11 2009, 11:19 PM~13859969
> *:uh: Pics of your custom Adex's??....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


NO :angry: 

 :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 8 2009, 08:45 PM~13830739
> *What up TATTOO?  That fender is in the mail.  I just wish these finger pointers would just leave us haters alone. :uh:  Has anyone seen Mr. King "why can't we all get along" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 



fuck the finger pointers. 




i still think its funny when some guy who just heard about aircraft hydraulics 2 years ago is all of the sudden "calling others out", but still doesnt have a clue how to measure a pumphead for the correct shim.




so again i say, FUCK THE FINGER POINTERS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: (in a nice way)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 12 2009, 10:53 AM~13861250
> *NO :angry:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


WHORE :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 12 2009, 08:29 AM~13860546
> *Americans  don't use service manuals...
> 
> We take shit apart and then figure it out...I always end up w/ extra parts .....but, its okay.
> 
> Lowriders always have done things that way! Ask anyone in here..
> 
> I will prove it!
> 
> I want all you guys to go out to your cars right now....
> I bet you are missing at least one lug nut from each wheel!
> I TOLD YOU!
> See...its okay if you are  missing parts! The factory put extra parts on purpose!
> 
> We don't need no stinking service manuals! we do shit the macho way!
> 
> J/K.... :biggrin:
> *


ebay was invented to get rid of all those extra parts.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 9 2009, 03:07 PM~13837005
> *yes I do,its just the internet....dont take shit so seriously.......im going back outside to work on the cars.......
> *


lets make some way cool suits using color bar lens material. that should keep the "finger pointers" quite.


----------



## 1229

fuck using electric pumps. 



(P-51D Mustang handpump)


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2009, 11:29 AM~13863390
> *:biggrin:
> fuck the finger pointers.
> i still think its funny when some guy who just heard about aircraft hydraulics 2 years ago is all of the sudden "calling others out", but still doesnt have a clue how to measure a pumphead for the correct shim.
> so again i say, FUCK THE FINGER POINTERS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  (in a nice way)
> *


FUCK THAT! You know where being nice gets you!


NICE GUYS FINISH LAST! 


:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 12 2009, 01:34 AM~13859731
> *OLD SKOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get that shit outta here. :uh:


----------



## Grimmis

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 12 2009, 02:18 PM~13864419
> *Get that shit outta here.  :uh:
> *




SHIT????

Those(203's) are 280's without the pressure relief valves!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 12 2009, 04:29 AM~13860546
> *Americans  don't use service manuals...
> 
> We take shit apart and then figure it out...I always end up w/ extra parts .....but, its okay.
> 
> Lowriders always have done things that way! Ask anyone in here..
> 
> I will prove it!
> 
> I want all you guys to go out to your cars right now....
> I bet you are missing at least one lug nut from each wheel!
> I TOLD YOU!
> See...its okay if you are  missing parts! The factory put extra parts on purpose!
> 
> We don't need no stinking service manuals! we do shit the macho way!
> 
> J/K.... :biggrin:
> *


I heard some people using the slow down as a rear dump :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2009, 11:29 AM~13863390
> *:biggrin:
> fuck the finger pointers.
> i still think its funny when some guy who just heard about aircraft hydraulics 2 years ago is all of the sudden "calling others out", but still doesnt have a clue how to measure a pumphead for the correct shim.
> so again i say, FUCK THE FINGER POINTERS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  (in a nice way)
> *


X 3


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2009, 11:47 AM~13863611
> *lets make some way cool suits using color bar lens material. that should keep the "finger pointers" quite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jajajaja :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@May 12 2009, 01:37 PM~13864606
> *SHIT????
> 
> Those(203's) are 280's without the pressure relief valves!
> *


JasonJ is joking homie,he own's those 203's if I remember right....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 13 2009, 05:56 AM~13871937
> *JasonJ is joking homie,he own's those 203's if I remember right....
> *


x3


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@May 12 2009, 03:37 PM~13864606
> *SHIT????
> 
> Those(203's) are 280's without the pressure relief valves!
> *


You want them?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Got Tanks? :biggrin: 


























I have had a few people ask for tanks. Real clean with no dents or very minor ones. The little Green ones go fast. PM me if you need some. Later


----------



## SUPREME69

what are those green ones going for?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 13 2009, 04:36 PM~13875120
> *Got Tanks?  :biggrin:
> 
> *


got a fender today. :biggrin: thanks


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 13 2009, 03:36 PM~13875120
> *Got Tanks?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a few people ask for tanks.  Real clean with no dents or very minor ones.  The little Green ones go fast.  PM me if you need some. Later
> *



Oh my!!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 13 2009, 03:21 PM~13876179
> *Oh my!!
> *


2 have your name scribbled on them :biggrin: I'll get with you on the fittings and cap. :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 13 2009, 02:15 PM~13875470
> *got a fender today.  :biggrin:  thanks
> *


If you run it I get a picture. I love building Hogs, sort of like this stuff you can get creative


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 13 2009, 05:43 PM~13876426
> *If you run it I get a picture.  I love building Hogs, sort of like this stuff you can get creative
> *



Hey George if you interested i can get you a number to this place that has nothing but Old harleys been open since i can remember.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2009, 12:53 PM~13863679
> *fuck using electric pumps.
> (P-51D Mustang handpump)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Would be good when you pump goes out :cheesy:


----------



## 41bowtie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, green reaper


:wave:


----------



## green reaper

:biggrin: hey Albert


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 12 2009, 03:25 AM~13860356
> *Just get a service manual and go do it. If you're mechanically inclined you'll be able to do it yourself. It's just mechanical parts, if you follow the manual and use common sense you will be alright.
> 
> I have to do it all myself since I live in Europe and can't just go to someone a few miles away and have them do it for me. But it really isn't that hard to do if you just take your time and follow the manuals. And if you really get stuck, there are lots of people on here who are willing to help
> *


THANXS BROTHA MOTORS YES AIRPLANE SHIT :uh: BUT HERE WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT JUST DONT WANT THE SHIT 2 LEAK ALL OVER MY SHIT


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2009, 11:06 PM~13859452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE MASTER HIM SELF :cheesy: HEY TED HIT ME BACK IF YOU FOLLOW LOL


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 13 2009, 12:36 PM~13875120
> *Got Tanks?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a few people ask for tanks.  Real clean with no dents or very minor ones.  The little Green ones go fast.  PM me if you need some. Later
> *


 W  W!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 13 2009, 01:36 PM~13875120
> *Got Tanks?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a few people ask for tanks.  Real clean with no dents or very minor ones.  The little Green ones go fast.  PM me if you need some. Later
> *


damn george, well ill call you in 2020 you still going to have some tank's Right?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 14 2009, 07:39 AM~13883439
> *damn george, well ill call you in 2020 you still going to have some tank's Right?
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


well all be dead by then Spank...


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 14 2009, 09:35 AM~13884405
> *well all be dead by then Spank...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 14 2009, 07:40 PM~13889826
> *:biggrin:
> *


You get your pieces parts????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+May 11 2009, 11:54 PM~13859373-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ted Wells? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got jokes????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 12:06 AM~13859452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@May 12 2009, 12:47 PM~13863611
> *lets make some way cool suits using color bar lens material. that should keep the "finger pointers" quite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


J you can get some custom insert for seats done with that much....










J/P people might actually take that serious....


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 07:13 PM~13890120
> *You get your pieces parts????
> *


 :yes: :rant:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2009, 12:29 PM~13863390
> *:biggrin:
> fuck the finger pointers.
> i still think its funny when some guy who just heard about aircraft hydraulics 2 years ago is all of the sudden "calling others out", but still doesnt have a clue how to measure a pumphead for the correct shim.
> so again i say, FUCK THE FINGER POINTERS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  (in a nice way)
> *



:h5:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 13 2009, 12:36 PM~13875120
> *Got Tanks?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a few people ask for tanks.  Real clean with no dents or very minor ones.  The little Green ones go fast.  PM me if you need some. Later
> *



I like the 4 green ones in the lower right :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2009, 10:36 PM~13859747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to go see Ted to get my setup plumbed :biggrin: I been busy putting windows, and trim :uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 15 2009, 12:36 AM~13893531
> *I need to go see Ted to get my setup plumbed :biggrin: I been busy putting windows, and trim :uh:
> *


  get it done


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 15 2009, 10:12 AM~13895010
> * get it done
> *


Yea you too! :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

anyone have any interest in these? just pm me for details


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+May 15 2009, 07:12 AM~13895010-->
> 
> 
> 
> get it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@May 15 2009, 08:42 AM~13895765
> *Yea you too!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 15 2009, 05:19 PM~13898292
> *: Today, 07:43 PM
> *


----------



## Guest

This post has been edited by DIPPINIT: Today, 04:16 PM 

This post has been edited AGAIN by DIPPINIT: Today, 04:20 PM 

:uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 15 2009, 12:34 AM~13893526
> *I like the 4 green ones in the lower right :biggrin:
> *


You'll see them at Teds after Monday :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 15 2009, 07:15 PM~13899685
> * 04:20 PM
> 
> :uh:
> *


Hmmm, possibly a clue as to why so many edited posts.....

:uh: :uh:


----------



## green reaper




----------



## HustlerSpank

:0 California Edition 2 "The Rag Version"

























did a little bit to the frame but not to much and this is an idea of how the setup will be positioned :0
[/quote]


----------



## Mr Impala

I have these 2 tanks ready for use i just went a different direction so these wont work. 300 obo shipped for the pair.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 15 2009, 09:10 PM~13902316
> * this is an idea of how the setup will be positioned  :0
> *


Another way to make those 280 stand out more....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> :0 California Edition 2 "The Rag Version"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a little bit to the frame but not to much and this is an idea of how the setup will be positioned :0


[/quote]

I like that Spank :thumbsup: Check your PM


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 17 2009, 10:58 AM~13911916
> *uffin:
> *


I'll be at mikes tonight and tomorrow. If you have a min. stop by and kick it with us. Later


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 17 2009, 11:47 AM~13912167
> *I'll be at mikes tonight and tomorrow.  If you have a min. stop by and kick it with us.  Later
> *


See if Mikes got that 280 tag rivet for me George :cheesy: 
 

missing LA myself  

Peace


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 17 2009, 03:42 PM~13912481
> *See if Mikes got that 280 tag rivet for me George  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> missing LA myself
> 
> Peace
> *


i got some tag rivets.


lets me know if Mike dont have one.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 17 2009, 12:49 PM~13912516
> *i got some tag rivets.
> lets me know if Mike dont have one.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 17 2009, 12:42 PM~13912481
> *See if Mikes got that 280 tag rivet for me George  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> missing LA myself
> 
> Peace
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

The brake down


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 17 2009, 12:49 PM~13912516
> *i got some tag rivets.
> lets me know if Mike dont have one.
> *


----------



## shonuff

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 11 2009, 10:54 PM~13859373
> *Who is Ted Wells? :dunno:
> *


That's the dude that is still schoolin' you guy's on this aircraft shit!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## shonuff

> _Originally posted by shonuff_@May 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13916829
> *That's the dude that is still schoolin' you guy's on this aircraft shit!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


u know the og thats been doin' it !!! TRUST ME!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## green reaper

anybody need these? $25 each plus paypal & shpp

SOLD


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by shonuff_@May 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13916829
> *That's the dude that is still schoolin' you guy's on this aircraft shit!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Who is this newbie? :dunno: 


It was a joke!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 18 2009, 10:45 AM~13918774
> *:uh: Who is this newbie? :dunno:
> It was a joke!
> *


FINGER POINTERS CC


----------



## 1229

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TATTOO-76, low4ever
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2009, 07:30 AM~13919159
> *FINGER POINTERS CC
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 18 2009, 08:45 AM~13918774
> *:uh: Who is this newbie? :dunno:
> It was a joke!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 18 2009, 07:13 AM~13918492
> *anybody need these?    $25 each plus  paypal & shpp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill take them but no pay pal.


----------



## green reaper

I understand most of us are bit in the oldschool ways. Take the time to open a paypal account. This does come in handy and saves alot of headaches.

https://www.paypal.com


----------



## Hipstreet

Cracked blocks, what a waste
Damn


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 18 2009, 07:13 AM~13918492
> *anybody need these?    $25 each plus  paypal & shpp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold if they are normally closed and click.


----------



## Hydros

email me a total, (not PM) and your paypal ID

[email protected]


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 18 2009, 10:50 AM~13920424
> *I understand most of us are bit in the oldschool ways. Take the time to open a paypal account. This does come in handy and saves alot of headaches.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com
> *


Ill pass then,postal mo's are the only way I do buisness.


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 18 2009, 03:07 PM~13922456
> *Ill pass then,postal mo's are the only way I do buisness.
> *


This potects you from getting scammed... thats cool... I will post for more new dumps soon


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@May 18 2009, 01:29 PM~13920897
> *Cracked blocks, what a waste
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what you gonna do with them? let me know.


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@May 18 2009, 01:29 PM~13921471
> *Sold if they are normally closed and click.
> *



sold


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 18 2009, 03:43 PM~13923654
> *This potects you from getting scammed...  thats cool... I will post for more new dumps soon
> *


exactly......


----------



## Escandaloso

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

TTT


----------



## Hipstreet

They're still out there


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:0 
my uncle retired as a navy aircraft mechanic at the alameda naval air station. i bet he could have got me a lot of good stuff back then.... :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

anyone have a adex plug? My homey needs it lmk on one shipped to 55806. For a regular not super duty


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@May 18 2009, 06:58 PM~13925814
> *They're still out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup...tHEY arE


----------



## TOPFAN

I HAVE SOME OF THESE ... :biggrin: 

PM FOR PRICE


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 18 2009, 09:13 PM~13926855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE SOME OF THESE ... :biggrin:
> 
> PM FOR PRICE
> *


is that one mine? and where are his other 2 brothers???


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13927452
> *is that one mine? and where are his other 2 brothers???
> *



YOUR COVERED! :biggrin:
THIS IS LIKE YOURS.....


----------



## MR.LAC

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 18 2009, 07:13 PM~13926855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE SOME OF THESE ... :biggrin:
> 
> PM FOR PRICE
> *



THAT LOOKS PRETTY JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 19 2009, 03:57 AM~13930463
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


just stopping in to say hello.




and to make my post looked edited.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 19 2009, 12:33 PM~13935139
> *THAT LOOKS PRETTY JUST LIKE THAT
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 19 2009, 06:27 PM~13937966
> *just stopping in to say hello.
> and to make my post looked edited.
> *


OK TATTOOINIT!!! :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13927452
> *is that one mine? and where are his other 2 brothers???
> *




Here is the stuff you wanted, now come get this shit!










:biggrin: 


and edited and edited and edited...69 times...


----------



## Guest

Damn everyone going aircraft. I might have to go tailgate so I can have the fastest lockup :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 19 2009, 09:33 PM~13941747
> *Damn everyone going aircraft. I might have to go tailgate so I can have the fastest lockup :biggrin:
> *


NO NO , that is , to be diffrent.


----------



## MR.LAC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MR.LAC, prewar_gm_access


What's up George :wave: 

Guess what? homie... We had another earthquake out here today homie. lol!


----------



## 41bowtie

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, FIREMAN63, prewar_gm_access


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 19 2009, 09:53 PM~13942008
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MR.LAC, prewar_gm_access
> What's up George :wave:
> 
> Guess what?  homie... We had another earthquake out here today homie. lol!
> *


One was enough for me. Thought the roof was coming down hno: Thanks for the hook up and I'll dig those slow down faucet handles out. Did you need 2 or 4?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 19 2009, 09:05 PM~13942160
> *One was enough for me.  Thought the roof was coming down hno: Thanks for the hook up and I'll dig those slow down faucet handles out.  Did you need 2 or 4?
> *


Man! It got us by surprised on Sunday night hahahaha.... No problem homie, Thanks for the trade... :thumbsup: 

I need 4, I'm missing them on these needle valves...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 19 2009, 03:27 PM~13937966
> *just stopping in to say hello.
> and to make my post looked edited.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Some stuff I picked up in LA 



























Does anyone have a 280 motor with an ID tag like the one on the right?










Some of this stuff will be for sale or trade


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 20 2009, 12:38 AM~13942530
> *Some stuff I picked up in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a 280 motor with an ID tag like the one on the right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this stuff will be for sale or trade
> *


:0


did you et the pics i sent you?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13942530
> *Some stuff I picked up in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a 280 motor with an ID tag like the one on the right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this stuff will be for sale or trade
> *


 :biggrin: 

I need that green pesco pump head.  :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

that's the GALLO Gear :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 20 2009, 07:14 AM~13945165
> *that's the GALLO Gear  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 19 2009, 10:38 PM~13942530
> *Some stuff I picked up in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a 280 motor with an ID tag like the one on the right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this stuff will be for sale or trade
> *


George,I have a friend in need of those faucet 90s


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 19 2009, 09:24 PM~13939250
> *OK TATTOOINIT!!!  :uh:
> *


OK JASONJINIT!!! :uh:


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## HustlerSpank

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

:wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 22 2009, 12:02 AM~13966236
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

qvo homeboys......


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 21 2009, 11:07 PM~13966268
> *:wave:
> *


Up late homie... just browsing... :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 21 2009, 11:09 PM~13966284
> *qvo homeboys......
> *


Q~vo Jaime, What new homie? :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 22 2009, 12:12 AM~13966297
> *Q~vo Jaime, What new homie? :wave:
> *


trying to get motivated to finish the setup on the 50.

Got a question to all the fuckers in the know......You guys know what look I am going for on the set up,the OG finish on the parts....should I use black rubber hoses or braided stainless in the trunk?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 21 2009, 11:31 PM~13966376
> *trying to get motivated to finish the setup on the 50.
> 
> Got a question to all the fuckers in the know......You guys know what look I am going for on the set up,the OG finish on the parts....should I use black rubber hoses or braided stainless in the trunk?
> *


Black rubber hoses... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 22 2009, 09:45 AM~13966420
> *Black rubber hoses... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 but I would keep it clean, hide them for the most part.

OR you could do hardlines, but not polish them, just raw stainless. Something to think about.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 21 2009, 11:59 PM~13966485
> *x2 but I would keep it clean, hide them for the most part.
> 
> OR you could do hardlines, but not polish them, just raw stainless. Something to think about.
> *


Hardline is new school..  Would look a lot better with rubber hoses....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 22 2009, 12:31 AM~13966376
> *trying to get motivated to finish the setup on the 50.
> 
> Got a question to all the fuckers in the know......You guys know what look I am going for on the set up,the OG finish on the parts....should I use black rubber hoses or braided stainless in the trunk?
> *


I think you know the answer to the question. And I know what your felling your ride is OG with just a little bling "accessories" That set up would look good with a little bling but that picture painted in you head is Natural finish OG all the way. Flip a coin and you can't go wrong. I have seen braided lines in the seventies. Eather way It's going to be the shit  :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+May 21 2009, 11:45 PM~13966420-->
> 
> 
> 
> Black rubber hoses... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@May 22 2009, 01:30 AM~13966697
> *I think you know the answer to the question.  And I know what your felling your ride is OG with just a little bling "accessories"  That set up would look good with a little bling but that picture painted in you head is Natural finish OG all the way.  Flip a coin and you can't go wrong.  I have seen braided lines in the seventies.  Eather way It's going to be the shit   :thumbsup:
> *



OR HOW ABOUT HARDLINE WITH GUN METAL FINISH LIKE ON MILKBONES SETUP?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

thanks for the suggestions everybody.I will not be doing hardline,like Lac said its new school.When I say braided,Im thinking the low shine stuff.I will think it over the weekend and grab some hoses tuesday.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Im leaning towards the rubber hoses but have to find the right "pattern " also if you know what I mean.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 22 2009, 03:31 AM~13966376
> *trying to get motivated to finish the setup on the 50.
> 
> Got a question to all the fuckers in the know......You guys know what look I am going for on the set up,the OG finish on the parts....should I use black rubber hoses or braided stainless in the trunk?
> *



I LIKE THE LOOK OF THE BRAIDED BUT I WOULD GUESS IT WOULD DEPEND ON WHAT TIME FRAME OF THE SET UP YOU ARE LOOKING AT DOING :dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN

old school would be mis-matched hoses, batteries, dumps, pumps etc... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 22 2009, 03:40 PM~13971044
> *old school would be mis-matched hoses, batteries, dumps, pumps etc... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 22 2009, 12:41 PM~13971056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, TOPFAN, milkbone


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 22 2009, 11:40 AM~13971044
> *old school would be mis-matched hoses, batteries, dumps, pumps etc... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13971198
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 41bowtie, TOPFAN, milkbone
> 
> *


wass up homie ??????


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 22 2009, 12:40 PM~13971044
> *old school would be mis-matched hoses, batteries, dumps, pumps etc... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And ugly pipe fittings :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 23 2009, 01:00 AM~13976210
> *And ugly pipe fittings :biggrin:
> *


just ask the KING, he is still using them........ :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

uffin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2009, 09:23 AM~13977532
> *just ask the KING, he is still using them........ :biggrin:
> *


jajaja


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 23 2009, 12:00 AM~13976210
> *And ugly pipe fittings :biggrin:
> *


That home depot shit! :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2009, 09:23 AM~13977532
> *just ask the KING, he is still using them........ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you aint right, but that was funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2009, 09:23 AM~13977532
> *just ask the KING, he is still using them........ :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DirtySanchez

my son's retrofitted Pesco pumped lowrider bike on youtube

I cant seen to be able to embed it... but here it is


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2009, 11:23 AM~13977532
> *just ask the KING, he is still using them........ :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you gots to get the OG ones from Handy Andy or True Value.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 22 2009, 10:40 PM~13974656
> *wass up homie ??????
> *



im gonna hit you up on Monday.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13981682
> *im gonna hit you up on Monday.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13981331
> *my son's retrofitted Pesco pumped lowrider bike on youtube
> 
> I cant seen to be able to embed it... but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Bad. I love seeing the youngsters getting there hands dirty. I got my oldest into it at an early age. About 8 months ago he moved from Cali to Idaho to work on vintage air plane engines. He can do a complete set up on his own and is clownin me with my Miller welder


----------



## shonuff

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 19 2009, 09:33 PM~13941747
> *Damn everyone going aircraft. I might have to go tailgate so I can have the fastest lockup :biggrin:
> *


That probably is the way to go . Most of these fools want to claim they're G's in this pesco shit and they never even had a actual working oldschool setup!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 24 2009, 12:51 AM~13981676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you gots to get the OG ones from Handy Andy or True Value.
> *


dont forget the spray paint. :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 23 2009, 08:45 PM~13981198
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Stop it you guys are killing me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by shonuff_@May 24 2009, 11:45 AM~13984130
> *That probably is the way to go . Most of these fools want to claim they're G's in this pesco shit and they never even had a actual working oldschool setup!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



3 posts???...you're opinion is really taken to heart! :uh:


----------



## shonuff

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 24 2009, 10:55 PM~13988075
> *3 posts???...you're opinion is really taken to heart! :uh:
> *


 :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey, I didnt mean to hurt anybodys feelings "OG" . It's just funny that a lot of guys on here think they're gurus all of this sudden when we all know there'sonly a few that can really brake 'em down , rebuild 'em , tell u what works with what ect.. Take some meds for your heart condition. :roflmao: respect the ones who paved this pesco path for u . :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by shonuff_@May 25 2009, 08:49 AM~13988385
> *:tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey, I didnt mean to hurt anybodys feelings "OG" . It's just funny that a lot of guys on here think they're gurus all of this sudden when we all know there'sonly a few that can really brake 'em down , rebuild 'em , tell u what works with what ect.. Take some meds for your heart condition. :roflmao: respect the ones who paved this pesco path for u .  :thumbsup:
> *


He said to the one that helped pave the path :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

goddamnit.



happy Memorial Day.














and fuck all the finger pointing cry baby ass bitches and 2 year "og's". have a nice day. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2009, 08:30 AM~13989865
> *goddamnit.
> happy Memorial Day.
> and fuck all the finger pointing cry baby ass bitches and 2 year "og's". have a nice day.  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by shonuff_@May 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13988385
> *:tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey, I didnt mean to hurt anybodys feelings "OG" . It's just funny that a lot of guys on here think they're gurus all of this sudden when we all know there'sonly a few that can really brake 'em down , rebuild 'em , tell u what works with what ect.. Take some meds for your heart condition. :roflmao: respect the ones who paved this pesco path for u .  :thumbsup:
> *



Oh..you didn't hurt my feelings...I have seen many newbies come and go. Or you are you are hiding under a new screen name? Do you even have a car? Ever built one? Ever go cruising? 

Pesco path for me? You got to be kidding, I have never dissed any of the guys that do it for a living.Who you referring to, that I respect? It is not rocket science.

I don't claim to know everything, but do your homework "VATO" before you come on here woofing lame comments. You don't have a clue of who I am.....

By the way, I dont claim to be an"OG" ...self proclaimed "OG"s are a joke.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2009, 09:30 AM~13989865
> *goddamnit.
> happy Memorial Day.
> and fuck all the finger pointing cry baby ass bitches and 2 year "og's". have a nice day.  :biggrin:
> *



Happy Memorial Day Jason....You got to give them credit, they make LIL more entertaining! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2009, 09:30 AM~13989865
> *goddamnit.
> happy Memorial Day.
> and fuck all the finger pointing cry baby ass bitches and 2 year "og's". have a nice day.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I AGREE...VERY WELL SAID TATTOO


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 25 2009, 08:47 AM~13989984
> *Happy Memorial Day Jason....You got to give them credit, they make LIL more entertaining! :biggrin:
> *


TRUE!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by shonuff_@May 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13988385
> *:tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey, I didnt mean to hurt anybodys feelings "OG" . It's just funny that a lot of guys on here think they're gurus all of this sudden when we all know there'sonly a few that can really brake 'em down , rebuild 'em , tell u what works with what ect.. Take some meds for your heart condition. :roflmao: respect the ones who paved this pesco path for u .  :thumbsup:
> *


I don't know who you are or how old you are but you really need to do your home work before you start popping off and pointing fingers. The home boy your disrespecting has been around and this is NOT his first hay ride. His little brother NOT big brother had a major roll in paving that path. That's all he ran was Pescos. Ask Ted Wells about Home boy or his little brother. He is about as OG as they come. As far as rebuilding and knowing what fits what Homie knows his shit. I SHONUFF would send my stuff to him to build if I didn't know how to do it my self.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 25 2009, 09:53 AM~13990025
> *:biggrin: I AGREE...VERY WELL SAID TATTOO
> *


Mike give me a call. I want to here the latest gosip in Stockton :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

I think this sums up this thread as it allways seems to train wreak at some point.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+May 25 2009, 11:58 AM~13990981-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who you are or how old you are but you really need to do your home work before you start popping off and pointing fingers.  The home boy your disrespecting has been around and this is NOT his first hay ride.  His little brother NOT big brother had a major roll in paving that path.  That's all he ran was Pescos. Ask Ted Wells about Home boy or his little brother.  He is about as OG as they come.  As far as rebuilding and knowing what fits what Homie knows his shit.  I* SHONUFF* would send my stuff to him to build if I didn't know how to do it my self.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks George....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shonuff_@May 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13988385
> *:tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey, I didnt mean to hurt anybodys feelings "OG" . It's just funny that a lot of guys on here think they're gurus all of this sudden when we all know there'sonly a few that can really brake 'em down , rebuild 'em , tell u what works with what ect.. Take some meds for your heart condition. :roflmao: respect the ones who paved this pesco path for u .  :thumbsup:
> *


SHONUFF..you are right, I am sure going to have problems putting this stuff back together! 
Pm me your # ....so I can ask you for step by step instructions!  










..and this little brother of mine influenced a lot of the new generation and some of of us older guys!

I was done with aircraft until this homie got me going again. 











By the way, I respect Ted Wells! Do your homework, ESE!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 25 2009, 03:23 PM~13992541
> *:biggrin: Thanks George....
> You are right, I am sure going to have problems putting this stuff back together!
> Pm me your # ....so I can ask you for step by step instructions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this little brother of mine influenced a lot of the new generation and some of of us older guys!
> 
> I was done with aircraft until this homie got me going again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I respect Ted Wells! Do your homework, ESE!
> *


----------



## drasticbean

I forgot to do my homework. Can I copy from someone. ??


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by car_nut_@May 24 2009, 11:40 AM~13984108
> *I was watching TV tonight and heard someone give tribute to “Mario Gomez RIP“. I asked myself could this be THE Mario Gomez? The Mario I knew in 1970 was a great guy. Sweet Inspiration was Babe’s (Emilio Perez) 1960 Pontiac that he purchased from his Dad. Mario painted it for Babe around 1971. It was a Lavender/purple with bubbles sprayed down the top and decks. He was proud of  his first bubble job and this Pontiac was Mario’s first entry into a car show. It didn’t win anything, but everyone was proud of it. Painted in Rudy’s garage with a service truck, borrowed from Frank Vela that was parked in the dirt driveway with an air compressor on it. These were the worst conditions for auto painting. Mario had to fight with water spots and later that evening the temperature dropped too fast and the clear coat wrinkled while drying. After letting it dry we wet sanded some more and Mario cleared it again. If Mario painted your car back then, you helped with the sanding and prep work. Mario was always patient, explaining how to tear the sand paper a certain way  and showing how the grit worked etc. He was the same way masking, and even though it was your car he made sure it was done right.
> 
> We shopped for hydraulics at the aircraft surplus stores located along San Fernando Rd. The fanciest thing back then was a Pancake switch (if you were lucky enough to have both front and rear lifts), a Cookie sheet was purchased at the market and Ford starter solenoids were screwed down to it for operating the Pesco pump. One of the front cylinders on that Pontiac had a bad O-ring and would tear at the worst time and all fluid would be lost. I remember Mario and Babe trying to find O-rings. It was very difficult back then, nothing like today. I believe that the cylinder was eventually replaced because there was a scratch inside that couldn’t be sanded out. I also remember laying sparks down Oxnard street in North Hollywood, and a piece of carpet padding was sticking out though the floorboard. We couldn’t figure out where that burning smell was coming from. It wasn’t long before we realized that the sparks under the car had lit the rear carpet  on fire.
> 
> The Neutral Safety switch was bad in the Pontiac, and you could start it while in gear if you weren’t careful. Babe started it one night and at the same time rapped the pipes (glass pacs and pencil tips) while the car was in gear. It slammed into the car parked in front of it. Babe was so mad he was nearly in tears. I believe this is when Mario bought the car because Babe couldn’t afford to repair it.
> 
> Rudy was showing a beautiful 65..“Choosey Beggar”.  Getting a ride in it had it’s bragging privileges when you got home. As most of you know Mario and Rudy were very close. Mario never wanted to disappoint Rudy or Linda. Looking over this blog I can see Mario was no disappointment to anyone. He did good for himself, and rightfully so. All Mario ever talked about was having his own shop where he could paint cars. He painted a pearl yellow 66 SS for me in 1973. A year later he painted my 69 short bed in Black lacquer. He was proud of the 66 because like Topfan said, Mario’s favorite color was Butterscotch and the 66 came close to being  Butterscotch in color when it was finished. Mario was always as excited as you were about getting your car painted.
> 
> Babe told me years later that Mario was doing good, I just wish I had taken the time to go see him before he passed. I will always remember him as an honest, and fun loving guy, great to be around and always laughing. Babe, Frank, Steven (Payasao), have all passed and now Mario too. Rest in Peace my friends, and someday we will all be together again.
> *



I could not resist putting this on here..... 

You see this guy, car_nut, posted this on Mario Gomez's topic. For those of you who do not know who Mario Gomez was, he was the Painter from the Candy Factory. 

Anyway, I thought it was relevant, because of the reference to the early days of Aircraft hydraulics. Also, my brother was Babe, the guy mentioned in this story. 

car_nut really shocked me when I read this yesterday, it was blowing my mind trying to figure out who he was! 

I am sure there many others who have stories such as these. Please share them with us!

_P.S. George.. the same guy on SF road.  :biggrin: _


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo

GET EM ABLE :buttkick:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 25 2009, 06:35 PM~13994280
> *GET EM ABLE  :buttkick:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!
YOU GUYS ARE DOIN' WAY TO MUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double Ease

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13981331
> *I cant seen to be able to embed it...
> *


----------



## Guest




----------



## shonuff

:biggrin: :biggrin: oh shit i'm going to get jumped by the aircraft posse !!! I just wanted some help on the setup on my big wheel ..


----------



## black sunday

NOW THIS GUY KNOWS HIS SHIT   KEEP HELPING ALL US 3YR OLDS BIG DANNY


----------



## THUGGNASTY

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: THUGGNASTY, kevink623, shonuff, pauls 1967, prewar_gm_access
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 25 2009, 01:55 PM~13991438
> *I think this sums up this thread as it allways seems to train wreak at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: and the fokkers can't keep me out their minds...lol :wave: THATS SOME SHIT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2009, 10:30 AM~13989865
> *goddamnit.
> happy Memorial Day.
> and fuck all the finger pointing cry baby ass bitches and 2 year "og's". have a nice day.  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: WHATEVER MAKES YOU FUCK YOUR CHICKENS HARDER BRO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST REMEMBER...I HAVE AN ACTUAL CAR WITH A WORKING SWITCH AND YOUR WELCOME TO PLAY WITH IT IF YOUR EVER OUT THIS WAY.

:nono: I THOUGHT YOU WOULD HAVE LEARNED SOMETHING FROM THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THIS MONTH. BUT I GUESS WHEN YOU LIVE IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE WITH A BUNCH OF LAMBS IN HEAT YOU GOT TO AMUSE YOURSELF SOME WAY.

GO FISHING BRO, RELAX.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by shonuff_@May 25 2009, 09:00 PM~13996003
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: oh shit i'm going to get jumped by the aircraft posse !!! I just wanted some help on the setup on my big wheel ..
> *


Nah, you came on here woofing non-sense.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 25 2009, 10:23 PM~13997191
> *:h5: WHATEVER MAKES YOU FUCK YOUR CHICKENS HARDER BRO. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST REMEMBER...I HAVE AN ACTUAL CAR WITH A WORKING SWITCH AND YOUR WELCOME TO PLAY WITH IT IF YOUR EVER OUT THIS WAY.
> 
> :nono: I THOUGHT YOU WOULD HAVE LEARNED SOMETHING FROM THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THIS MONTH. BUT I GUESS WHEN YOU LIVE IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE WITH A BUNCH OF LAMBS IN HEAT YOU GOT TO AMUSE  YOURSELF SOME WAY.
> 
> GO FISHING BRO, RELAX.
> *


what was in the new lrm did i miss something :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 25 2009, 08:45 AM~13989968
> *Oh..you didn't hurt my feelings...I have seen many newbies come and go. Or you are you are hiding under a new screen name? Do you even have a car? Ever built one? Ever go cruising?
> 
> Pesco path for me? You got to be kidding, I have never dissed any of the guys that do it for a living.Who you referring to, that I respect? It is not rocket science.
> 
> I don't claim to know everything, but do your homework "VATO" before you come on here woofing lame comments. You don't have a clue of who I am.....
> 
> By the way, I dont claim to be an"OG" ...self proclaimed "OG"s are a joke.
> *



I USE TO HAVE THAT IN MY SIG.....SO TRUE


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 26 2009, 01:23 AM~13997191
> *:h5: WHATEVER MAKES YOU FUCK YOUR CHICKENS HARDER BRO. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST REMEMBER...I HAVE AN ACTUAL CAR WITH A WORKING SWITCH AND YOUR WELCOME TO PLAY WITH IT IF YOUR EVER OUT THIS WAY.
> 
> :nono: I THOUGHT YOU WOULD HAVE LEARNED SOMETHING FROM THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THIS MONTH. BUT I GUESS WHEN YOU LIVE IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE WITH A BUNCH OF LAMBS IN HEAT YOU GOT TO AMUSE  YOURSELF SOME WAY.
> 
> GO FISHING BRO, RELAX.
> *


wow, wasnt even talking about you or to you, but since you got butthurt from my comment.



FUCK YOU AND YOUR SPRAY PAINTED SETUP.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 26 2009, 01:23 AM~13997191
> *
> JUST REMEMBER...I HAVE AN ACTUAL CAR WITH A WORKING SWITCH AND YOUR WELCOME TO PLAY WITH IT IF YOUR EVER OUT THIS WAY.
> 
> 
> *


i'd rather have no car.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 25 2009, 12:47 PM~13989984
> *Happy Memorial Day Jason....You got to give them credit, they make LIL more entertaining! :biggrin:
> *


im only here for the entertainment. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 26 2009, 03:57 AM~13998358
> *wow, wasnt even talking about you or to you, but since you got butthurt from my comment.
> FUCK YOU AND YOUR SPRAY PAINTED SETUP.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :
:dunno: :buttkick: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13992541
> *:biggrin: Thanks George....
> SHONUFF..you are right, I am sure going to have problems putting this stuff back together!
> Pm me your # ....so I can ask you for step by step instructions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this little brother of mine influenced a lot of the new generation and some of of us older guys!
> 
> I was done with aircraft until this homie got me going again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I respect Ted Wells! Do your homework, ESE!
> *


Did that motor come out of that dryer :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 26 2009, 07:58 AM~13999927
> *Did that motor come out of that dryer :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 26 2009, 10:03 AM~13999981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

What up Jaime, Just dropin in to see if the pot simmered down. Don't know why they can't just stay out of the topic if they can't add something positive to say. I guess some people just like madness every where they go. :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 26 2009, 08:31 AM~13999647
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :
> :dunno:  :buttkick:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


Well said Spank


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@May 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13995210
> *DAAAAAAAAAMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU GUYS ARE DOIN' WAY TO MUCH!!!!!!!!
> *


sup foo!! you.. dot your i , and cross your tees. sup with getto Hiezman??? ready for the reveal at san berdoo :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 26 2009, 03:27 PM~14002197
> *What up Jaime,  Just dropin in to see if the pot simmered down.  Don't know why they can't just stay out of the topic if they can't add something positive to say.  I guess some people just like madness every where they go. :uh:
> *


it was nice around here for awhile huh? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 26 2009, 08:58 AM~13999927
> *Did that motor come out of that dryer :biggrin:
> *


ya bro...left it in my back pocket...DAMN! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 26 2009, 03:51 PM~14002446
> *ya bro...left it in my back pocket...DAMN! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 25 2009, 02:38 AM~13988796
> *He said to the one that helped pave the path :roflmao:
> *


Did you get your 280 base fixed? I picked up a couple of 280 G E bases when I was in LA. Let me know whats up?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 26 2009, 05:57 AM~13998358
> *wow, wasnt even talking about you or to you, but since you got butthurt from my comment.
> FUCK YOU AND YOUR SPRAY PAINTED SETUP.
> *




maybe he can fill this out and forward it to the mod.













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13996038
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: THUGGNASTY, kevink623, shonuff, pauls 1967, prewar_gm_access
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:wave: whats up lil homie?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 26 2009, 07:54 PM~14004967
> *maybe he can fill this out and forward it to the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 26 2009, 11:51 AM~14002446
> *ya bro...left it in my back pocket...DAMN! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 26 2009, 05:07 PM~14005093
> *:wave: whats up lil homie?
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: Ill hit you up sometime this week :wave: :wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 26 2009, 05:54 PM~14004967
> *maybe he can fill this out and forward it to the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14008046
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 26 2009, 04:54 PM~14004967
> *maybe he can fill this out and forward it to the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS A GOOD ONE


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 26 2009, 12:27 PM~14002197
> *What up Jaime,  Just dropin in to see if the pot simmered down.  Don't know why they can't just stay out of the topic if they can't add something positive to say.  I guess some people just like madness every where they go. :uh:
> *


what up George......just eating pop corn :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 26 2009, 10:59 PM~14008046
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WOW!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14008046
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres 2700.00 worth of parts there lol people dont understand what it takes to build a bad ass setup!!! Looking good


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 27 2009, 08:12 AM~14012314
> *theres 2700.00 worth of parts there lol people dont understand what it takes to build a bad ass setup!!! Looking good
> *




I totally believe it :happysad: 

This setup is coming out real nice.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 27 2009, 12:18 AM~14003956
> *Did you get your 280 base fixed?  I picked up a couple of 280 G E bases when I was in LA.  Let me know whats up?
> *


Nah man, didn't touch it yet, working on my engine/suspension right now.

Sell me one! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

waddup





> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, TATTOO-76
> *


----------



## 1229

$500 for all 3...the 2 on the right are NOS. serial numbers are only 5 digits apart.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 27 2009, 03:03 PM~14016599
> *$500 for all 3...the 2 on the right are NOS. serial numbers are only 5 digits apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.... GOOD PRICE!
:thumbsup:





































:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 27 2009, 10:49 AM~14014007
> *Nah man, didn't touch it yet, working on my engine/suspension right now.
> 
> Sell me one!  :biggrin:
> *


$20 plus shipping, Is that good???


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 28 2009, 09:22 AM~14022598
> *$20 plus shipping,  Is that good???
> *


That's perfect, do you take paypal?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 28 2009, 02:06 AM~14022815
> *That's perfect, do you take paypal?
> *


I don't know how much the shipping will be. I'm sure it will be less than $20. You should know if you have been buying on E bay. Send what you think is fair. I will PM you a paypal address. If you don't need the broken one you can send it and I will pay the shipping on the exchange. Later


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 28 2009, 11:16 AM~14022827
> *I don't know how much the shipping will be.  I'm sure it will be less than $20.  You should know if you have been buying on E bay.  Send what you think is fair.  I will PM you a paypal address.  If you don't need the broken one you can send it and I will pay the shipping on the exchange.  Later
> *


Oh, I just PM'd you back on shipping :cheesy: 

I'll send you plenty, so you don't come up short at the post office :biggrin: Just PM me your address and I'll send you the broken one.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 28 2009, 03:35 PM~14023326
> *
> *


What up pimp?! :h5:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 28 2009, 09:35 AM~14023326
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 27 2009, 08:11 PM~14018074
> *
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2009, 12:16 PM~14026608
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JASON...your too much! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2009, 12:16 PM~14026608
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## MR.LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

If you guys have a min. check out Firefly's post  Tom and Esger's trip to L.A  Lot of cool pics of a good time he had in Cali. Looks like you had a GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 28 2009, 02:22 PM~14027976
> *If you guys have a min. check out Firefly's post  Tom and Esger's trip to L.A    Lot of cool pics of a good time he had in Cali.  Looks like you had a GOOD TIME :thumbsup:
> *


link???


----------



## milkbone

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: milkbone, THUGGNASTY,TOPFAN, FIREMAN63


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 28 2009, 05:39 PM~14029821
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: milkbone, THUGGNASTY,TOPFAN, FIREMAN63
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
Whats up fellas????


----------



## el amo

sup Johny :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 28 2009, 05:47 PM~14029873
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Whats up fellas????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 29 2009, 12:57 AM~14028814
> *link???
> *


It's in my signature


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 29 2009, 12:45 AM~14032699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


those are nice slowdowns, ,heavy as fuck.




you ever think about putting one in a tube sock and beating someone down with it? i bet it would work, really good. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 29 2009, 06:17 AM~14034501
> *those are nice slowdowns, ,heavy as fuck.
> you ever think about putting one in a tube sock and beating someone down with it? i bet it would work, really good. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 29 2009, 05:17 AM~14034501
> *those are nice slowdowns, ,heavy as fuck.
> you ever think about putting one in a tube sock and beating someone down with it? i bet it would work, really good. :biggrin:
> *




ouch!


----------



## JustRite

$350 each + ship #8 close ports  :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 29 2009, 09:18 AM~14036018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350 each + ship  #8 close ports    :cheesy:
> *


Good price homie


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 30 2009, 05:10 PM~14048239
> *Good price homie
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Wizzard

Cant believe i never seen this thread before!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:dunno:


----------



## Big Dense

I sold my project so I no longer need these. $700


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by spokedfleetwood_@Jun 1 2009, 12:54 AM~14058977
> *I sold my project so I no longer need these. $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, Thats a good price. If you need tanks let me know. Tanks and Dumps and your set. Good luck on the sale :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 28 2009, 02:22 PM~14027976
> *If you guys have a min. check out Firefly's post  Tom and Esger's trip to L.A    Lot of cool pics of a good time he had in Cali.  Looks like you had a GOOD TIME :thumbsup:
> *



Here is that link Jaime. I don't know how to show the link that takes you right to it. If you right click and past it you should be able to get it. Help MR.LAC or 41BOWTIE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=406639&hl=


----------



## Big Dense

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 1 2009, 10:56 AM~14062284
> *Man, Thats a good price.  If you need tanks let me know.  Tanks and Dumps and your set.  Good luck on the sale  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah thanks bro, i spent way more when I bought them off Ted. If it doesn't sell I might have to hit you up!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 29 2009, 04:17 AM~14034501
> *those are nice slowdowns, ,heavy as fuck.
> you ever think about putting one in a tube sock and beating someone down with it? i bet it would work, really good. :biggrin:
> *


That's some Full metal jacket movie type shit! :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by spokedfleetwood_@Jun 1 2009, 12:54 AM~14058977
> *I sold my project so I no longer need these. $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are those Parker slow downs worth?
Just curious. Thanks


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 1 2009, 08:50 PM~14065686
> *That's some Full metal jacket movie type shit! :biggrin:
> *


damn, and i just got finished cleaning my M4 too :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by spokedfleetwood_@Jun 1 2009, 03:54 AM~14058977
> *I sold my project so I no longer need these. $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank

> NOS Pesco Set Up. Very Clean Set Up. 2 clean 777 pumps 2 type A-6 oxygen tanks 2 #6 zig zags 2 #10 check valves 2 #8 male check valves (can use for returns) 2 filters. All of this is NOS and very clean NO DENTS on tanks or on back caps AT ALL
> >>>>>1500.00 shipped<<<<<<<


----------



## SUPREME69

NICE STUFF SPANK AND GREAT PRICE TOO


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> NOS Pesco Set Up. Very Clean Set Up. 2 clean 777 pumps 2 type A-6 oxygen tanks 2 #6 zig zags 2 #10 check valves 2 #8 male check valves (can use for returns) 2 filters. All of this is NOS and very clean NO DENTS on tanks or on back caps AT ALL
> >>>>>1500.00 shipped<<<<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Spank, Giving out some killer deals :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good luck on the sale. Someone is going to come up uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## Wizzard

What kind of cylinders did the early lowriders use for their aircraft-setups? 
Where they also taken from aircrafts? Anyone got pics of any?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jun 6 2009, 06:18 PM~14113763
> *What kind of cylinders did the early lowriders use for their aircraft-setups?
> Where they also taken from aircrafts? Anyone got pics of any?
> *



http://tedwellscustomhydraulics.com

Check out Teds web page. He has pics of some old school cylinders. Today they use a fatter cylinder with Aircraft pumps.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Got some more Coconut tanks in. If you are trying to build that OG vintage look these are a must. $100 each. Sold 6 and I have 6 left. Get them will you can. I also have 4 with alittle surface rust that I'll let go for $80 each.










I know my guard dog makes the tanks look bigger than they really are. I also have the yellow A-6 tanks.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jun 6 2009, 06:18 PM~14113763
> *What kind of cylinders did the early lowriders use for their aircraft-setups?
> Where they also taken from aircrafts? Anyone got pics of any?
> *












Product discription is from left to right:


Air Craft Two Way Cylinder 

Ted Wells Kustom Chromes
Air Craft (Long Johns)
Air Craft (Dumb Dumbs)


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 7 2009, 01:47 AM~14116582
> *Got some more Coconut tanks in.  If you are trying to build that OG vintage look these are a must.  $100 each.  Sold 6 and I have 6 left.  Get them will you can.  I also have 4 with alittle surface rust that I'll let go for $80 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my guard dog makes the tanks look bigger than they really are.  I also have the yellow A-6 tanks.
> *


you know I need 4 minty ones


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 7 2009, 04:47 AM~14116582
> *Got some more Coconut tanks in.  If you are trying to build that OG vintage look these are a must.  $100 each.  Sold 6 and I have 6 left.  Get them will you can.  I also have 4 with alittle surface rust that I'll let go for $80 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my guard dog makes the tanks look bigger than they really are.  I also have the yellow A-6 tanks.
> *




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 










































:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Jun 7 2009, 05:09 AM~14114980-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://tedwellscustomhydraulics.com
> 
> Check out Teds web page.  He has pics of some old school cylinders.  Today they use a fatter cylinder with Aircraft pumps.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Jun 7 2009, 10:30 AM~14116710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product discription is from left to right:
> Air Craft Two Way Cylinder
> 
> Ted Wells Kustom Chromes
> Air Craft (Long Johns)
> Air Craft (Dumb Dumbs)
> *


Thanks for the pic and the descriptions!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 3 2009, 04:19 PM~14085903
> *Man Spank, Giving out some killer deals :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Good luck on the sale.  Someone is going to come up  uffin:
> *


thank's man it sold the same day homie from san diego got it


----------



## SUPREME69

A LIL AIRCRAFT IN THERE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13840569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMA PUT THEM IN THE CAR I DONT HAVE SOMEDAY
> *


that is clean really nice :0 :0


----------



## lopez's 62

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 7 2009, 02:47 AM~14116582
> *Got some more Coconut tanks in.  If you are trying to build that OG vintage look these are a must.  $100 each.  Sold 6 and I have 6 left.  Get them will you can.  I also have 4 with alittle surface rust that I'll let go for $80 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my guard dog makes the tanks look bigger than they really are.  I also have the yellow A-6 tanks.
> *




Dam, good stuff there. Good deal


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 24 2009, 05:03 AM~13981331
> *my son's retrofitted Pesco pumped lowrider bike on youtube
> 
> I cant seen to be able to embed it... but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 09:37 PM~14133912
> *A LIL AIRCRAFT IN THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got a handfull of Monster Green dumps like the ones used here for sale. Hit me up if you need any.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

QUOTE(prewar_gm_access @ Jun 7 2009, 01:47 AM) 
Got some more Coconut tanks in. If you are trying to build that OG vintage look these are a must. $100 each. Sold 6 and I have 6 left. Get them will you can. I also have 4 with alittle surface rust that I'll let go for $80 each.


you know I need 4 minty ones 

Thanks for the bizzness JustRite


----------



## JustRite

> *
> Thanks for the bizzness JustRite
> *


 nice tanks  but your dog bit me and left drool on my ankle


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin: NEW


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2009, 06:35 PM~14143537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: NEW
> *


NICE


----------



## TOPFAN

:0


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2009, 07:09 PM~14143937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


STILL GOT A COUPLE MORE DETAILS TO BUTTON UP ON IT  ALMOST.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2009, 06:35 PM~14143537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: NEW
> *


how much :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

Whats up Spanky Loco? :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

Whats up Spanky Loco? :wave:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 10 2009, 04:09 AM~14143937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


That's amazing, right click > save :yes:


----------



## 1229

ttgdt


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2009, 09:09 PM~14143937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



thats nice


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 9 2009, 09:53 PM~14145934
> *how much :uh:
> *


SOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez

cool there you go....



> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13995386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## showtimeduecerag

how much do 2 777pesco, 2 filters, 4 slowdowns, 3 check valve go for these days? anybody know?????/thanks


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Jun 10 2009, 05:37 PM~14153855
> *how much do 2 777pesco, 2 filters, 4 slowdowns, 3 check valve go for these days? anybody know?????/thanks
> *


1500


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2009, 09:09 PM~14143937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


This is nice.... in the 62?


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nicoderm:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 11 2009, 10:08 AM~14160335
> *:nicoderm:
> *


congrats Spank......give me a call when you have a minute.


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 11 2009, 12:20 AM~14157614
> *This is nice.... in the 62?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 11 2009, 05:51 PM~14164768
> *:yes:
> *


looks real good,what are the plans for the cable to the solenoids?


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, *abelblack65*



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 12 2009, 09:58 PM~14175922
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TOPFAN, abelblack65
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



met this homie couple of times, good people for shure.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 11 2009, 11:10 AM~14160885
> *congrats Spank......give me a call when you have a minute.
> *


Thank's homie



> Whats up Spanky Loco? :wave:
> :loco: :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2009, 07:09 PM~14143937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



anyone know what brand the subs are?


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 13 2009, 12:14 PM~14179549
> *anyone know what brand the subs are?
> *


sure quiznos :rofl: jus kiddin


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Still recovering from my aircraft hydraulic galore trip   :420: :420:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 13 2009, 09:50 PM~14183377
> *Still recovering from my aircraft hydraulic galore trip     :420:  :420:
> *


???? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 13 2009, 09:50 PM~14183377
> *Still recovering from my aircraft hydraulic galore trip     :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 13 2009, 09:57 PM~14183428
> *????  :0  :cheesy:
> *


^^^^^^^^^  
Hell of a guy to deal with, just ask he might have what your lookin for. Nothing but quality parts there


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 13 2009, 10:07 PM~14183515
> *^^^^^^^^^
> Hell of a guy to deal, just ask he might have what your lookin for. Nothing but quality parts there
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 13 2009, 10:07 PM~14183515
> *^^^^^^^^^
> Hell of a guy to deal with, just ask he might have what your lookin for. Nothing but quality parts there
> *


X 2


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 13 2009, 10:07 PM~14183515
> *^^^^^^^^^
> Hell of a guy to deal with, just ask he might have what your lookin for. Nothing but quality parts there
> *


the lil bit of dealings we have had have been ace......


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 13 2009, 01:14 PM~14179549
> *anyone know what brand the subs are?
> *


RF


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 14 2009, 07:21 AM~14185046
> *RF
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr Impala

wow


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2009, 11:16 AM~14195285
> *wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW X 2


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2009, 11:16 AM~14195285
> *wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x's 3


----------



## TOPFAN

Date of Manufacture: 6/2/43


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2009, 01:16 PM~14195285
> *wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Plenty more where that came from.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 15 2009, 07:41 PM~14201417
> *Plenty more where that came from.
> *


I figure. :biggrin:


----------



## kevink623

Heres part of my setup


----------



## Mr Impala

should have some more good pics by friday, these will be mounted vertically


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Jun 13 2009, 04:35 AM~14178146-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 9 2009, 11:09 PM~14146795
> *
> Whats up Spanky Loco? :wave:
> :loco:  :wave:*
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Congrats on your new born, perro. :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jun 15 2009, 08:11 PM~14201915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres part of my setup
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Jun 15 2009, 09:11 PM~14201915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres part of my setup
> *




:biggrin: Beautiful! I really like those little 777's dressed up!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2009, 08:12 PM~14201927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have some more good pics by friday, these will be mounted vertically
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:16 PM~14201998
> *:biggrin: Beautiful!
> *


Any more fluid meters valves? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 15 2009, 09:18 PM~14202017
> *Any more fluid meters valves? :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: I havent found any....I am still looking!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:30 PM~14202860
> *:nosad: I havent found any....I am still looking!
> *


Lmk


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:01 AM~14200092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of Manufacture: 6/2/43
> *


What kind of motor is that Abel? It looks cool


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 16 2009, 03:21 AM~14203988
> *What kind of motor is that Abel? It looks cool
> *


See the the round nuts near the end of the motor ? They hold the brushes with a spring.

It may be an early Direct Current or Delco motor? Anybody?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 16 2009, 02:02 PM~14204158
> *See the the round nuts near the end of the motor ? They hold the brushes with a spring.
> 
> It may be an early Direct Current or Delco motor? Anybody?
> *


I checked my Service manual/Parts catalog.

It's a 280-2CA motor (Air Associates) and it was used on a lot of pump models according to the manual.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 15 2009, 10:01 PM~14200092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of Manufacture: 6/2/43
> *


those are badass motors.



by far the best motor for the 280/203


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2009, 09:12 PM~14201927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have some more good pics by friday, these will be mounted vertically
> *


 :around:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 16 2009, 08:50 AM~14205250
> *those are badass motors.
> by far the best motor for the 280/203
> *


 :biggrin: wazz up?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Check out the good deal on Ebay item # 360163074995 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 17 2009, 09:53 PM~14224952
> *Check out the good deal on Ebay item # 360163074995  :uh: :biggrin:
> *


Carlos at norton sales.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 17 2009, 10:53 PM~14224952
> *Check out the good deal on Ebay item # 360163074995  :uh: :biggrin:
> *












http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

Godamn....If it was a rooster .......

Carlos is good people, great guy to deal with :biggrin: ....


----------



## 1229

i listed a few items on ebay.


http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/ogcad...armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


lots of good stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2009, 07:39 PM~14228099
> *i listed a few items on ebay.
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay...me=STRK:ME:LNLK
> lots of good stuff. :biggrin:
> *


Linky no worky, you can't link to your 'my eBay' page, cuz that takes me to my 'my eBay' page.

Just post an item number and I'll hook it up with the correct link


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2009, 10:39 AM~14228099
> *i listed a few items on ebay.
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay...me=STRK:ME:LNLK
> lots of good stuff. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2009, 11:39 AM~14228099
> *i listed a few items on ebay.
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay...me=STRK:ME:LNLK
> lots of good stuff. :biggrin:
> *


http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/ogcad...armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 18 2009, 01:51 PM~14228224
> *Linky no worky, you can't link to your 'my eBay' page, cuz that takes me to my 'my eBay' page.
> 
> Just post an item number and I'll hook it up with the correct link
> *


sorry


http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/ogcad...armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


i posted the wrong page.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 18 2009, 01:51 PM~14228224
> *Linky no worky, you can't link to your 'my eBay' page, cuz that takes me to my 'my eBay' page.
> 
> Just post an item number and I'll hook it up with the correct link
> *


fixed


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2009, 11:13 PM~14230338
> *fixed
> *


  

Good shit


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 18 2009, 04:12 PM~14229676
> *:thumbsup: TTT for the homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 18 2009, 06:48 PM~14231233
> *
> 
> Good shit
> *


i got a lot more to list.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## tito5050




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2009, 04:11 PM~14230317
> *sorry
> http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/ogcad...armrsZ1QQ_fromZ
> i posted the wrong page.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2009, 03:11 PM~14230317
> *sorry
> http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/ogcad...armrsZ1QQ_fromZ
> i posted the wrong page.
> *


----------



## odogg's orange 64

looking for two resovoir tanks let me know thanks


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 15 2009, 10:30 PM~14202860
> *:nosad: I havent found any....I am still looking!
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO THE DADS


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 21 2009, 12:47 AM~14251597
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO THE DADS
> *


Thanks and back at you if your one


----------



## kevink623




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Jun 20 2009, 11:47 PM~14251597-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO THE DADS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Jun 21 2009, 12:31 AM~14251776
> *Thanks and back at you if your one
> *


X3


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Jun 21 2009, 12:47 AM~14251597-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO THE DADS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 01:31 AM~14251776
> *Thanks and back at you if your one
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Jun 21 2009, 09:37 AM~14252992
> *X3
> *



...lets hear for it the Fathers! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

happy fathers day to my fellow aircrafters :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

These are new. $85 shipped, to the US.


----------



## black sunday

HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 21 2009, 07:10 PM~14256970
> *These are new. $85 shipped, to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These should buff out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 21 2009, 11:01 PM~14259684
> *These should buff out nice :thumbsup:
> *



SOLD!!!! Thanks


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Jun 20 2009, 04:16 PM~14248954
> *looking for two resovoir tanks let me know thanks
> *


I have NOS A6 tanks $225 pair shipped in the lower 48


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 22 2009, 02:26 PM~14263740
> *I have NOS A6 tanks $225 pair shipped in the lower 48
> *


got any pics brotha you can pm me at [email protected] thanxs brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

*www.rollinaround.com*

gots all the parts...email for prices or get a hold of me.


----------



## R0L0

trade for an aircraft set up 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14268465


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 22 2009, 10:20 PM~14268789
> *trade for an aircraft set up
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14268465
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 23 2009, 07:06 AM~14271343
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tito5050

I need one aviators breathing oxygen tank!! let me know!!


----------



## SUPREME69

GOT THIS TANK FOR SALE OR TRADE, MAKE ANY REASONABLE OFFER.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 23 2009, 07:03 PM~14276262
> *GOT THIS TANK FOR SALE OR TRADE, MAKE ANY REASONABLE OFFER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH, GOT MONEY SEND PAYPAL.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2009, 11:34 PM~13859731
> *OLD SKOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 8 2009, 07:55 PM~13831840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 5 2009, 01:02 PM~13792830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

The set up is done,need to clean the trunk though.....works great.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Newstyle66 That dark blue # 8 looks lonely Jaime the 3 large 90's are up for sale










Mike tell me what you think


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 24 2009, 11:04 PM~14291034
> *The set up is done,need to clean the trunk though.....works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin: I like, love that noid


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 21 2009, 10:11 AM~14253193
> *happy fathers day to my fellow aircrafters :cheesy:
> *


Are you going 2 pump? Give me a call


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 24 2009, 10:04 PM~14291034
> *The set up is done,need to clean the trunk though.....works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I like the all the way OG touch! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite

5 Members: JustRite, prewar_gm_access, 6ix5iveIMP, westside, Jaime-ViejitosNM

:wave:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 24 2009, 11:04 PM~14291034
> *The set up is done,need to clean the trunk though.....works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cloth covered wire


----------



## prewar_gm_access

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: prewar_gm_access, westside, 6ix5iveIMP, JustRite, Jaime-ViejitosNM

What up :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 24 2009, 10:15 PM~14291136
> *cloth covered wire
> *


Old school


----------



## MR.LAC

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MR.LAC, 6ix5iveIMP, Jaime-ViejitosNM, westside

*Q~vo homies *:wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Thanks everybody,notice NO cutouts,front or back.Still have the majority of my trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 24 2009, 11:15 PM~14291136
> *cloth covered wire
> *


yup,that battery cable was used on Packards and Duesenbergs etc.....$5.50 a foot! :0


----------



## Firefly

Nice setup Jaime, good how you kept it so small uffin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 25 2009, 02:24 AM~14291236
> *yup,that battery cable was used on Packards and Duesenbergs etc.....$5.50 a foot! :0
> *


you can find smaller gauge wire that is cloth covered from some motorcycle resto shops.


they have lots of colors/patterns to choose from too. :biggrin: 




Jaime, PM me your email address so I can send that logo you wanted.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 25 2009, 07:17 AM~14292792
> *you can find smaller gauge wire that is cloth covered from some motorcycle resto shops.
> they have lots of colors/patterns to choose from too. :biggrin:
> Jaime, PM me your email address so I can send that logo you wanted.
> *


Thanks Jason,I didnt realize how big this shit was when I ordered it.I will check out some MC shops......


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 25 2009, 12:04 AM~14291034
> *The set up is done,need to clean the trunk though.....works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Jun 25 2009, 01:04 AM~14291034-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set up is done,need to clean the trunk though.....works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is bad ass!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Jun 25 2009, 01:07 AM~14291049
> *Newstyle66 That dark blue # 8 looks lonely  Jaime the 3 large 90's are up for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like them top ones


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 24 2009, 11:04 PM~14291034
> *The set up is done,need to clean the trunk though.....works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEAT-O!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2009, 08:26 AM~13842401
> *putting 4 of these in my 63 with my 280s Thanks again TopFan for sponsering me nothing like freebies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:  But thanks for the great price mike and i tested one out friday they sound bad ass.
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@May 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13840569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMA PUT THEM IN THE CAR I DONT HAVE SOMEDAY
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 4 2009, 09:31 PM~13786541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COULD NOT HELP MYSELF! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 25 2009, 07:28 PM~14300035
> *:0  :0
> *



getting put to use


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 25 2009, 08:35 PM~14300801
> *getting put to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!! :0


----------



## MR.LAC

The homie Mike is getting down!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 25 2009, 10:17 PM~14302210
> *
> The homie Mike is getting down!
> *


thought about Mike yesterday, I ran into a guy sitting on '4' Kawi Triples ( 7 fiddys)  

doesnt ride them but he didnt want to sell either


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 25 2009, 10:17 PM~14302210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homie Mike is getting down!
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 25 2009, 11:35 PM~14300801
> *getting put to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

i know someone on here has made the og stencils and has the og yellow paint who was it?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2009, 11:05 AM~14306467
> *i know someone on here has made the og stencils and has the og yellow paint who was it?
> *


there has been talk but dont think anybody has done it.Car/setup is looking good Brent


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2009, 01:05 PM~14306467
> *i know someone on here has made the og stencils and has the og yellow paint who was it?
> *



nice set-up  


you guys dont have a custom sticker guy at the flea market? let me know if you want me to ask around here.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 26 2009, 12:57 PM~14307569
> *nice set-up
> you guys dont have a custom sticker guy at the flea market? let me know if you want me to ask around here.
> *


i got a guy that does stickers just thought the stencil would look nicer :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2009, 02:59 PM~14307588
> *i got a guy that does stickers just thought the stencil would look nicer  :biggrin:
> *



got it :thumbsup: 


i was thinking a full sticker then remove the letters one by one with the exacto then paint, but i know what you mean


----------



## Mr Impala

150 shipped if anyone needs it


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 24 2009, 10:04 PM~14291034
> *The set up is done,need to clean the trunk though.....works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful setup!


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2009, 10:05 AM~14306467
> *i know someone on here has made the og stencils and has the og yellow paint who was it?
> *


I'll give you a call when is done..... I have the OG color for the oxygen tanks too!....  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14311314
> *I'll give you a call when is done..... I have the OG color for the oxygen  tanks too!....   :biggrin:
> *


 i need to get it done like last week  i can color match the tanks thats not a problem


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:55 PM~12001857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:29 PM~12100572
> *well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill say this much josh at least put a setup in his car most people wont do it or cant afford it, I know he could have done better (or had someone else fo it for him) since he has he hookups on parts and gets em pretty cheap i know id want more than a one pump spray painted pump in my trunk but thats just me. I don't think he should question anyones heart until he has put a little more effort into his own setup. I put ALOT of thought into mine and knew how i wanted it to look and what I wanted and since im not ah hydraulic guy I had one of the best in the business execute it for me. I lost sleep over my setup many times trying to see how i wanted to do it and I think it shows from the way the setup is all symetrical th the matching fittings new nuts bolts screws etc in my eyes it was put together just right. I could have chromed mine all out and did it up but that wasn't the look I was goin for. In the end this community is to small to fight over little bullshit I say you all bury your differences and get along let by gones be by gones. Please no more spray painting pumps though and no more god awful welds and we will all be fine!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 11 2008, 09:45 PM~12131113
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

6ix5iveIMP jeff quit looking and buy something break bread :cheesy: aint nothing too it but to do it


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2008, 11:31 AM~12164911
> *Thanks Homies. I took the motors apart, but did not take the pumps heads apart. Did take each bolt out 1 by 1 so the polisher could get around them.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 26 2009, 11:03 PM~14312566
> *6ix5iveIMP        jeff quit looking and buy something  break bread :cheesy:    aint nothing too it but to do it
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 26 2009, 11:03 PM~14312566
> *6ix5iveIMP        jeff quit looking and buy something  break bread :cheesy:    aint nothing too it but to do it
> *


X2 Brake Bread!!! J/K Buy the way you still need that #8 Zig Zag??? I broke up the pair and it's feeling lonely :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 26 2009, 11:11 PM~14312645
> *X2 Brake Bread!!!  J/K  Buy the way you still need that #8 Zig Zag???  I broke up the pair and it's feeling lonely :biggrin:
> *


yea ill call you tomorow...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: prewar_gm_access, NEWSTYLE 66, 6ix5iveIMP

Stockton is in the house  :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Jeff check out page 100. MRLAC posted up some bad ass set ups. Check it out. Get pumped and brake bread :biggrin: J/K


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 08:26 PM~12937747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 26 2009, 11:13 PM~14312668
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: prewar_gm_access, NEWSTYLE 66, 6ix5iveIMP
> 
> Stockton is in the house   :wave:
> *


  ??? Im not close enough?? hey, I worked the old Disco flea market in the 70's and use to chow at the Viking Hus Smorgy off of Thorton


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 26 2009, 11:03 PM~14312566
> *6ix5iveIMP        jeff quit looking and buy something  break bread :cheesy:    aint nothing too it but to do it
> *


im breaking bread i just wish i had your job make n like 36.00 hr so i could break more bread like u :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 12:25 AM~13187517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2009, 12:42 AM~13187619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1229

ttt


for the good aircraft topic. :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 26 2009, 11:18 PM~14312709
> * ??? Im not close enough?? hey, I worked the old Disco flea market in the 70's and use to chow at the Viking Hus Smorgy off of Thorton
> *


hummm OK your a Homie to. Just don't tell everyone in Tracy. We have a image to uphold :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 26 2009, 11:24 PM~14312757
> *im breaking bread i just wish i had your job make n like 36.00 hr so i could break more bread like u :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Ya Thats what I like to here. You can Brake Bread with me any time  I thought you would be hooked after looking at page 100 and seeing all of those bad ass set ups Mr Lac posted up :biggrin: I like that Mike Brake Bread :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 26 2009, 11:24 PM~14312757
> *im breaking bread i just wish i had your job make n like 36.00 hr so i could break more bread like u :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


all you have to do is apply :biggrin: :biggrin:i make just as much as you...after ur uncle takes his cut and child support takes the other :biggrin: ..NOT MUCH :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 26 2009, 11:13 PM~14312668
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: prewar_gm_access, NEWSTYLE 66, 6ix5iveIMP
> 
> Stockton is in the house   :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 28 2009, 08:53 AM~14320172
> *all you have to do is apply :biggrin:  :biggrin:i make just as much as you...after ur uncle takes his cut and child support takes the other :biggrin: ..NOT MUCH :cheesy:
> *


yeh i know child supprt is killing u the sad part is u always have the kids she should be paying u and uncle sam takes his off the top


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 28 2009, 03:30 PM~14322190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that set up no longer look like that...


----------



## THUGGNASTY

The Homie *Milkbone* 1963, badass working setup   
Pescos in action


----------



## THUGGNASTY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, *TOPFAN*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 28 2009, 08:00 PM~14322350
> *The Homie Milkbone 1963, badass working setup
> Pescos in action
> *


:biggrin:



whos the skinny cracker. :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 28 2009, 04:31 PM~14322199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :0 That's sweet. If it gets any hotter over here your going to need fans on your pumps.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 28 2009, 07:23 PM~14323420
> *WOW :0 That's sweet.  If it gets any hotter over here your going to need fans on your pumps.
> *


Not mine :angry:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 28 2009, 07:02 PM~14323229
> *:biggrin:
> whos the skinny cracker. :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
Thanks for the motivation


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 28 2009, 06:00 PM~14322350
> *The Homie Milkbone 1963, badass working setup
> Pescos in action
> *


The sound of those pumps give me goosebumps.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

quick lil video Knightstalker threw together,have more later
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIlA7hYBlEU


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 28 2009, 08:35 PM~14324666
> *quick lil video Knightstalker threw together,have more later
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIlA7hYBlEU
> *


Firme! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 29 2009, 02:46 AM~14325926
> *Firme! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://s715.photobucket.com/albums/ww156/R...moriesCC130.flv


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Jun 28 2009, 09:35 PM~14324666-->
> 
> 
> 
> quick lil video Knightstalker threw together,have more later
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIlA7hYBlEU
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 29 2009, 10:23 AM~14328523
> *http://s715.photobucket.com/albums/ww156/R...moriesCC130.flv
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 29 2009, 09:29 AM~14328027
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: 

whos the fat mexican :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

NEW OLD STOCK! Brand new...

found a few....










:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 29 2009, 04:26 PM~14330246
> *:biggrin:
> 
> whos the fat mexican :cheesy:
> *


did that email work?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 28 2009, 07:31 PM~14322199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its too bad the owner will never put these to use.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 29 2009, 03:53 PM~14331743
> *did that email work?
> *


yeah homie,thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 18 2008, 01:23 PM~11373313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 29 2009, 09:43 PM~14333492
> *yeah homie,thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 08:49 PM~14332974
> *Its too bad the owner will never put these to use.
> *


buy em puto, put em in the 61.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 28 2009, 10:27 PM~14323462
> *:wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> Thanks for the motivation
> *


i motivated you to be skinny and pale???????  :dunno: 


:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 29 2009, 07:21 PM~14333947
> *i motivated you to be skinny and pale???????   :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: Finish the car to install the setup :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 05:49 PM~14332974
> *Its too bad the owner will never put these to use.
> *



You don't think?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jun 29 2009, 10:18 PM~14333899-->
> 
> 
> 
> buy em puto, put em in the 61.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too rich for my blood... You have the Pescos for my trunk anyways.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Jun 29 2009, 11:00 PM~14334407
> *You don't think?
> *


Doubtful...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lpSmnW-lTQ&feature=channel


----------



## lowdeville




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2009, 10:53 AM~14339405
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lpSmnW-lTQ&feature=channel
> *




that sounds and looks sweet. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 29 2009, 08:00 PM~14334407
> *You don't think?
> *


nope hes on here too but i think he would rather preserve them on the shelf than put em in the trunk. But im sure he has plenty of other pumps laying around


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2009, 08:53 AM~14339405
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lpSmnW-lTQ&feature=channel
> *


I like the sound and performance of the 777! :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 30 2009, 09:53 AM~14339405
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lpSmnW-lTQ&feature=channel
> *


 :thumbsup: maybe a dumb question, why does it make noise when he dumps the front.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jun 30 2009, 08:54 PM~14346603
> *:thumbsup: maybe a dumb question, why does it make noise when he dumps the front.
> *




sound effects... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jun 30 2009, 09:54 PM~14346603
> *:thumbsup: maybe a dumb question, why does it make noise when he dumps the front.
> *


pesco eq


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jun 30 2009, 08:54 PM~14346603
> *:thumbsup: maybe a dumb question, why does it make noise when he dumps the front.
> *


Pesco EQ can't get that sound from a Bendix EQ. Got ot love that sound going up and coming down.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 30 2009, 08:16 PM~14346155
> *I like the sound and performance of the 777! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah,me too!! Anyone know Edward Cortez from LA?? paid for a 777 off ebay 16 days ago and he just picked up a negative from another buyer for not sending paid for item :angry: 

Shits not cool


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 30 2009, 11:10 PM~14346093
> *nope hes on here too but i think he would rather preserve them on the shelf than put em in the trunk. But im sure he has plenty of other pumps laying around
> *


Yup not to mention the abundant amount of ragtops to choose from for those winders. :0


----------



## JustRite

Edward Cortez 213-200- 4747 from LA

anyone know him?? he owes me a already paid for 777


----------



## kustombuilder

Can somebody let me know what this is?is it good?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2009, 12:52 PM~14350876
> *Can somebody let me know what this is?is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didn't realize Edelbrock was in the aircraft game? Well, that's cool.  :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2009, 11:35 AM~14351366
> *I didn't realize Edelbrock was in the aircraft game? Well, that's cool.    :uh:
> *


its just a sticker. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2009, 11:01 AM~14351620
> *its just a sticker. :biggrin:
> *


its a number 8 Hydro Aire,yup,it is good.PM me if its for sale.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 1 2009, 01:19 PM~14352486
> *its a number 8 Hydro Aire,yup,it is good.PM me if its for sale.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jul 1 2009, 09:17 AM~14350598
> *Yeah,me too!! Anyone know Edward Cortez from LA?? paid for a 777 off ebay 16 days ago and he just picked up a negative from another buyer for not sending paid for item  :angry:
> 
> Shits not cool
> *



sorry to hear that..........I have some for sale...


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jul 1 2009, 06:31 PM~14350725
> *Edward Cortez 213-200- 4747  from LA
> 
> anyone know him?? he owes me a already paid for 777
> *


Is that the guy that has had a 777 on eBay forever and when he sells it he reposts the auction with the same picture? Always thought that was kinda dodgy.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 1 2009, 02:28 PM~14353753
> *Is that the guy that has had a 777 on eBay forever and when he sells it he reposts the auction with the same picture? Always thought that was kinda dodgy.
> *


No, thats the guy who makes and sells wheel spacers along with aircraft.He just uses a stock photo and changes it once inawhile but that guy is legit.He's just old and busy I think and doesnt take the time to shoot every Pesco he sells but he'll talk to you on the phone if you have questions.

his pumps are untested stock and not so clean looking but they are solid and complete

depending on what the auctions end at you could possibly score some clean ones from TopFan . His auctions end at various prices.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 29 2009, 10:21 PM~14333947
> *i motivated you to be skinny and pale???????   :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jul 1 2009, 03:36 PM~14354451
> *No, thats the guy who makes and sells wheel spacers along with aircraft.He just uses a stock photo and changes it once inawhile but that guy is legit.He's just old and busy I think and doesnt take the time to shoot every Pesco he sells but he'll talk to you on the phone if you have questions.
> 
> his pumps are untested stock and not so clean looking but they are solid and complete
> 
> depending on what the auctions end at you could possibly score some clean ones from TopFan . His auctions end at various prices.
> *


I have had guys call me and buy from me, because the ones they got from the guy w/ wheel spacers are beat and the covers are beyond repair and so on.... 


By the way.....If you need a 777, I have them for a reasonable price. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 1 2009, 07:20 PM~14354922
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2009, 07:46 PM~14355741
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up fish hooks?

Im still aircraft set-upless.... if thats a word. :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2009, 07:13 PM~14356722
> *Whats up fish hooks?
> 
> Im still aircraft set-upless.... if thats a word.  :uh:
> *


WOW


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2009, 10:13 PM~14356722
> *Whats up fish hooks?
> 
> Im still aircraft set-upless.... if thats a word.  :uh:
> *


that sucks.


i can always send you some toe pins to play with. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2009, 08:52 AM~14350876
> *Can somebody let me know what this is?is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its junk... send it to me David, I could use it for a paper weight :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> Hey Chopped Buick what do you think? :biggrin:
> Check your in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 2 2009, 12:56 AM~14359515
> *Its junk... send it to me David, I could use it for a paper weight  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2009, 01:40 PM~14362352
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


there good , find another 1 and it would be good for the rear set up


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 2 2009, 04:02 PM~14365015
> *there good , find another 1 and it would be good for the rear set up
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2009, 10:13 PM~14356722
> *Whats up fish hooks?
> 
> Im still aircraft set-upless.... if thats a word.  :uh:
> *


i got x-rays with them still in my toes. :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 2 2009, 05:59 PM~14366426
> *i got x-rays with them still in my toes.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 2 2009, 09:21 PM~14366585
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


i'll scan the x-rays tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2009, 08:00 AM~14369323
> *i'll scan the x-rays  tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


X-rays are cool, as long as you don't post the other pictures hno:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 3 2009, 02:13 AM~14370408
> *X-rays are cool, as long as you don't post the other pictures hno:
> *


god damn how many people did he send them nasty ass pictures too? from LA to Europe WTF


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 3 2009, 01:33 PM~14370604
> *god damn how many people did he send them nasty ass pictures too? from LA to Europe WTF
> *


I think he gets off on it :yessad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 3 2009, 07:33 AM~14370604
> *god damn how many people did he send them nasty ass pictures too? from LA to Europe WTF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 1 2009, 10:13 PM~14356722-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fish hooks?
> 
> Im still aircraft set-upless.... if thats a word.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :barf: :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Jul 3 2009, 07:33 AM~14370604
> *god damn how many people did he send them nasty ass pictures too? from LA to Europe WTF
> *


X2


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 3 2009, 01:50 PM~14372255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im glad that shit is OVER. :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*here I thought i was the only one who got the fish hook pics. and was told months and months ago " dont show anybody".... fucker... u cheatin on me??? :biggrin: *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 02:46 PM~14372705
> *here I thought i was the only one who got the fish hook pics. and was told months and months ago " dont show anybody".... fucker... u cheatin on me??? :biggrin:
> *



:angry: 
X2

Fucker has all of us on the DL


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 11:46 AM~14372705
> *here I thought i was the only one who got the fish hook pics. and was told months and months ago " dont show anybody".... fucker... u cheatin on me??? :biggrin:
> *


he told u that cuz he sent them to everyone he knew already and didnt want you to waste your time forwarding them what a swell guy!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 2 2009, 05:59 PM~14366426
> *i got x-rays with them still in my toes.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They would have fun with you tring to get in to a court house here in Cali. :0 But then I don't think you could get by security to fly here :nono:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 4 2009, 01:23 AM~14378201
> *They would have fun with you tring to get in to a court house here in Cali. :0   But then I don't think you could get by security to fly here :nono:
> *


I thought this a Aircraft Hydraulics topic? :uh: 

You guys can go on about Jason's toes/feet in the off topic! 

You even got a monitor in on this BS!!

More Pics of Hydro's PLEEEEZ!



















































:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 4 2009, 11:43 AM~14379326
> *
> More Pics of Hydro's PLEEEEZ!
> *


 X2


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 30 2009, 08:08 PM~14346075
> *that sounds and looks sweet.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


a 777 Screaming Mini?


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-FAN-MOTOR-3-91-H...%3A1%7C294%3A50

:0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jul 6 2009, 04:17 PM~14395371
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-FAN-MOTOR-3-91-H...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## 1229

:biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jul 6 2009, 04:17 PM~14395371
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-FAN-MOTOR-3-91-H...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jul 6 2009, 04:17 PM~14395371
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-FAN-MOTOR-3-91-H...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> :0
> *



carlos at norton sales. never know he might find the right buyer lol


----------



## TOPFAN

I have this 280 Pesco Pump for sale. ...$250.00


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2009, 07:13 PM~14356722
> *Whats up fish hooks?
> 
> Im still aircraft set-upless.... if thats a word.  :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 7 2009, 06:03 AM~14398039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this 280 Pesco Pump for sale. ...$250.00
> *


That's a good deal :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> Hey Chopped Buick what do you think? :biggrin:
> Check your in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> What a picture :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 6 2009, 09:03 PM~14398039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this 280 Pesco Pump for sale. ...$250.00
> *



SOLD!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 7 2009, 10:24 PM~14408753
> *SOLD!
> *


Hope you don't mind, I gave your phone # to someone looking for 2 triple 7's. sounds real serious.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 8 2009, 01:19 AM~14409647
> *Hope you don't mind,  I gave your phone # to someone looking for 2 triple 7's.  sounds real serious.
> *



No problem...thanks George! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MR.LAC

http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-FAN-MOTOR-3-91-H...p3286.m20.l1116 :0


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## JasonJ

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2009, 01:01 PM~14412790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is this dump worth?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2009, 06:23 PM~14416972
> *what is this dump worth?
> *



$1000


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 8 2009, 07:53 PM~14417286
> *$1000
> *


not nice man tell him the truth, that dump is actually one of the rare experimental ones that is made from solid gold, if you scratch that rough exterior you will sind the solid gold, at 300+ an oz your sitting on a small fortune good job!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2009, 09:19 PM~14418468
> *not  nice man tell him the truth, that dump is actually one of the rare experimental ones that is made from solid gold, if you scratch that rough exterior you will sind the solid gold, at 300+ an oz your sitting on a small fortune good job!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487035


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 8 2009, 06:35 PM~14416495
> *:0
> *


 :no:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 8 2009, 05:45 PM~14416067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HMMMMMMMMMMM THOSE LOOK FAMILIAR


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Jul 8 2009, 11:09 PM~14419126-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487035
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 8 2009, 10:19 PM~14418468
> *not  nice man tell him the truth, that dump is actually one of the rare experimental ones that is made from solid gold, if you scratch that rough exterior you will sind the solid gold, at 300+ an oz your sitting on a small fortune good job!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Jul 8 2009, 08:53 PM~14417286
> *$1000
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

#8 hydroaires are the shit.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2009, 06:23 PM~14416972
> *what is this dump worth?
> *


Any were from $200-$300 max cause its used


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2009, 12:23 AM~14420069
> *Any were from $200-$300 max cause its used
> *


 :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Helping out a good friend. These are hard to find #8 female female check valves for $45 each. These are GAR aluminum 3000 PSI and are great for polishing or anodizing for that show set up or run them with the natural finish. I can find male male #8 checks any day of the week but its hard to get a matching set of female female #8's Get them while they last. One box left. The others are gone.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 9 2009, 12:10 AM~14419138
> *:no:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 9 2009, 02:46 AM~14420275
> *Helping out a good friend.
> *


speaking of...



thanks for the air cleaner.


----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2009, 02:48 PM~14423861
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 9 2009, 03:58 PM~14424782
> *
> *


i tried to get you a cool ass pic yesterday.





but shit just didnt work out. 





who knew that tendons sounded like rubber bands when they get cut.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2009, 06:49 PM~14426671
> *i tried to get you a cool ass pic yesterday.
> but shit just didnt work out.
> who knew that tendons sounded like rubber bands when they get cut.
> *


What happened?


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

:420:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 05:50 PM~14427816
> *What happened?
> *



please dont ask :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

what about the pump he had with the blood.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

I have here a NOS EQ and 2 # 6 hydro aires for sale 

1000.00 plus shipping.









[/quote]


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2009, 11:46 AM~14423838
> *speaking of...
> thanks for the air cleaner.
> *


No problem.  Thanks for the freebees. :thumbsup: Are you going foot shift or suicide shift by hand? :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 10 2009, 04:00 PM~14435556
> *No problem.   Thanks for the freebees. :thumbsup: Are you going foot shift or suicide shift by hand?    :nicoderm:
> *


probably hand shift.



but, im not running front brakes either, so i might make it easy on myself and just foot shift.




i'll have the wheels on it soon and the front end and bars on, my foot control will work as a shifter or clutch, so i can always change it pretty easy.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 10 2009, 02:25 AM~14431160
> *please dont ask  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 10 2009, 02:25 AM~14431160
> *please dont ask  :biggrin:
> *


my toe is nice and straight now. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I am looking for:
2 Baby Adels
2 manual aircraft dumps

pm me with pic and price.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 10 2009, 01:04 PM~14435619
> *probably hand shift.
> but, im not running front brakes either, so i might make it easy on myself and just foot shift.
> i'll have the wheels on it soon and the front end and bars on, my foot control will work as a shifter or clutch, so i can always change it pretty easy.
> *


I love the hand shift no front brake, Widow Maker :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 10 2009, 01:16 PM~14435753
> *my toe is nice and straight now. :biggrin:
> *


"toe up" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 10 2009, 03:59 PM~14436256
> *I am looking for:
> 2 Baby Adels
> 2 manual aircraft dumps
> 
> pm me with pic and price.
> *



wazz up Dogg? How you been?

Mike told me to tell you thanks for the Shirt :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 10 2009, 06:57 PM~14438711
> *wazz up Dogg? How you been?
> 
> Mike told me to tell you thanks for the Shirt  :biggrin:
> *


Wass up with you loco how's life in chitown???


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz+Jun 30 2009, 08:54 PM~14346603-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: maybe a dumb question, why does it make noise when he dumps the front.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Jun 30 2009, 09:17 PM~14346876
> *sound effects... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487458


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 10 2009, 06:57 PM~14438711
> *wazz up Dogg? How you been?
> 
> Mike told me to tell you thanks for the Shirt  :biggrin:
> *


havent even sent it yet...... :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 10 2009, 01:59 PM~14436256
> *I am looking for:
> 2 Baby Adels
> 2 manual aircraft dumps
> 
> pm me with pic and price.
> *


I can help you out with the Baby Adels I still have the big 90 slow downs that you wanted. Let me see Manual Dumps I'm sure we can come up with something. Give me a call Jaime


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 11 2009, 03:10 AM~14441517
> *I can help you out with the Baby Adels  I still have the big 90 slow downs that you wanted.  Let me see Manual Dumps I'm sure we can come up with something.  Give me a call Jaime
> *


DAMN GEORGE YOU CANT SLEEP EITHER? :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 11 2009, 03:10 AM~14441517
> *I can help you out with the Baby Adels  I still have the big 90 slow downs that you wanted.  Let me see Manual Dumps I'm sure we can come up with something.  Give me a call Jaime
> *


nice cutting it up with you tonight George......


----------



## Hipstreet

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, *F-U Manchu!*

:wave:


----------



## baghdady

I need to get into the aircraft setup crew :biggrin: There some beautiful set ups up in here  












Someone needs to guide me in the right direction  :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 11 2009, 10:02 PM~14446798
> *I need to get into the aircraft setup crew  :biggrin:  There some beautiful set ups up in here
> Someone needs to guide me in the right direction    :biggrin:
> *


first thing you need is tanks :biggrin: I have NOS A6 tanks for $225 a pair shipped in the lower 48


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 12 2009, 12:39 AM~14446965
> *first thing you need is tanks :biggrin: I have NOS A6 tanks for $225 a pair shipped in the lower 48
> *


you have a pm :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 11 2009, 10:02 PM~14446798
> *I need to get into the aircraft setup crew  :biggrin:  There some beautiful set ups up in here
> Someone needs to guide me in the right direction    :biggrin:
> *


I can help you out getting in the right direction. Just go to your nearest Wells Fargo Bank. Once you get in line give me a call on your cell phone and I'll give you an account # :biggrin: You don't have to thank me now. :nicoderm:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 11 2009, 08:22 PM~14446157
> *nice cutting it up with you tonight George......
> *


I'll get those pictures tomorrow. Batteries are dead. I'll get a jumps start in the morning


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 12 2009, 05:02 AM~14447723
> *you have a pm :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: 

FOR THE 63?


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 12 2009, 09:46 AM~14448801
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> FOR THE 63?
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 12 2009, 12:48 PM~14448808
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 12 2009, 09:49 AM~14448822
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 12 2009, 03:29 AM~14447844
> *I can help you out getting in the right direction.  Just go to your nearest Wells Fargo Bank.  Once you get in line give me a call on your cell phone and I'll give you an account # :biggrin: You don't have to thank me now. :nicoderm:
> *


Wells Fargo?

Just go to any bank! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2009, 10:21 AM~14449397
> *Wells Fargo?
> 
> Just go to any bank! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## F-U Manchu!

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 11 2009, 09:56 PM~14446746
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TOPFAN, F-U Manchu!
> 
> :wave:
> *


Thanks for the Pesco, TOPFAN! I'll be hittin you up down the road for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by F-U Manchu!_@Jul 12 2009, 04:20 PM~14450983
> *Thanks for the Pesco, TOPFAN! I'll be hittin you up down the road for sure! :biggrin:
> *


Glad you are happy, let me know when you are ready! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Jul 12 2009, 05:29 AM~14447844-->
> 
> 
> 
> I can help you out getting in the right direction.  Just go to your nearest Wells Fargo Bank.  Once you get in line give me a call on your cell phone and I'll give you an account # :biggrin: You don't have to thank me now. :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Damn!! is like that. Can a homie get a little love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 11:46 AM~14448801
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> FOR THE 63?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> Yes Sir! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2009, 01:21 PM~14449397
> *Wells Fargo?
> 
> Just go to any bank! :biggrin:
> *



 Ohh nooo ..... I know you guys will gide me in the right direction :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 12 2009, 06:03 PM~14451874
> *:biggrin:  Damn!! is like that. Can a homie get a little love
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Yes Sir!  :biggrin:
> Ohh nooo ..... I know you guys will gide me in the right direction  :biggrin:
> *



I'll PM you the contact in Texas, you can go direct.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2009, 09:06 PM~14453590
> *I'll PM you the contact in Texas, you can go direct.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2009, 12:06 AM~14453590
> *I'll PM you the contact in Texas, you can go direct.
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2009, 01:06 AM~14453590
> *I'll PM you the contact in Texas, you can go direct.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2009, 04:13 AM~14455281
> *:biggrin:
> *



Trying to help a brother out. He is over in Iraq, and still building a baddass rag


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2009, 08:45 AM~14456706
> *Trying to help a brother out. He is over in Iraq, and still building a baddass rag
> *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2009, 12:45 PM~14456706
> *Trying to help a brother out. He is over in Iraq, and still building a baddass rag
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2009, 11:45 AM~14456706
> *Trying to help a brother out. He is over in Iraq, and still building a baddass rag
> *



Thanks brother I appreciate it more than you will ever know  All you guys in here are awesome. It’s hard for me to put it into words, but for me you guys are an example of the best side of this sport. I have not spoken to all of you and I hope to someday do. I am very grateful for all the help.

vr,
Danny


----------



## 1938_MASTER

3 Members: 1938_MASTER, *prewar_gm_access*, Rollinaround

SUP GEORGE! :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 13 2009, 06:42 PM~14462461
> *Thanks brother I appreciate it more than you will ever know    All you guys in here are awesome. It’s hard for me to put it into words, but for me you guys are an example of the best side of this sport. I have not spoken to all of you and I hope to someday do. I am very grateful for all the help.
> 
> vr,
> Danny
> *


Hay the brother tells me he would like to see pictures of parts and setups. No not titty pictures MRLAC :biggrin: Lets show the boys over there in Iraq some aircraft pictures even the ones that have been seen already. SPANKY, TATOO, JAIME, TOPFAN, MILKBONE, JUSTRIGHT, MRLAC, DIPPINIT and all of you others that I forgot to mention. Lets give them a show. That's the lest we can do. Brothers layin down lives to make this World a safer place. :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 13 2009, 06:52 PM~14462586
> *3 Members: 1938_MASTER, prewar_gm_access, Rollinaround
> 
> SUP GEORGE!  :wave:
> *


Welcome to the PESCO FAN CLUB. Another Proud member :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 07:04 PM~14462725
> *Hay the brother tells me he would like to see pictures of parts and setups.  No not titty pictures MRLAC :biggrin:  Lets show the boys over there in Iraq some aircraft pictures even the ones that have been seen already.  SPANKY, TATOO, JAIME, TOPFAN, MILKBONE, JUSTRIGHT, MRLAC, DIPPINIT and all of you others that I forgot to mention.  Lets give them a show.  That's the lest we can do.  Brothers layin down lives to make this World a safer place. :thumbsup:
> *


big fan motors








tanks








slow downs








little fan motors








dumps








more dumps
I'll be back soon








rooster mock up


----------



## baghdady

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 06:04 PM~14462725
> *Hay the brother tells me he would like to see pictures of parts and setups.  No not titty pictures MRLAC :biggrin:  Lets show the boys over there in Iraq some aircraft pictures even the ones that have been seen already.  SPANKY, TATOO, JAIME, TOPFAN, MILKBONE, JUSTRIGHT, MRLAC, DIPPINIT and all of you others that I forgot to mention.  Lets give them a show.  That's the lest we can do.  Brothers layin down lives to make this World a safer place. :thumbsup:
> *


  And I was just about to post up pictures of tittys _oh!_ i mean tanks... :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 06:08 PM~14462777
> *Welcome to the PESCO FAN CLUB.  Another Proud member :biggrin:
> *


LOL, THANKS TO YOU GEORGE, YOUR THE ONE THAT MADE IT POSSIBLE!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 06:09 PM~14462791
> *big fan motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow downs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little fan motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more dumps
> I'll be back soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, Disnetland for Lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 07:09 PM~14462791
> *big fan motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow downs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little fan motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more dumps
> I'll be back soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmm jack pot


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 09:09 PM~14462791
> *big fan motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow downs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little fan motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more dumps
> I'll be back soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Good lord! :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

my stuff homie new new new shitttt


----------



## kevink623

Nice collection George  :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 13 2009, 10:14 PM~14463694
> *my stuff homie  new new new shitttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 13 2009, 10:14 PM~14463694
> *my stuff homie  new new new shitttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet! :cheesy:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

HEY GEORGE DON'T LET THE WRONG PEPOLE KNOW WHAT YOU GOT ,THEY WILL TRY TO MAKE MONEY OFF YOU AND THEN 86 YOU OUT :machinegun:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 13 2009, 07:14 PM~14463694
> *my stuff homie  new new new shitttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you always have the good shit :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


Brand new! NOS!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 13 2009, 08:14 PM~14463694
> *my stuff homie  new new new shitttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homeboy.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 13 2009, 09:11 PM~14464508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> Brand new! NOS!
> *


Is there a date on that TopFan?things beautiful......


----------



## kevink623

Stil waiting on the rest of the chrome


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 13 2009, 08:14 PM~14463694
> *my stuff homie  new new new shitttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang Spank That's the shit!!! I wish I had some of that new new new but I'm broke broke broke Nice work Spank :thumbsup: 

I know the home boyz in Iraq are lovin it. Keep the pictures rollin


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 11:32 PM~14464757
> *Dang Spank That's the shit!!!  I wish I had some of that new new new  but I'm broke broke broke  Nice work Spank :thumbsup:
> 
> I know the home boyz in Iraq are lovin it.  Keep the pictures rollin
> *



Yes Sir :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Monster Greens









# 16 Greens









# 12 Greens









Killer Greens









Coconut tanks


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 11:50 PM~14464980
> *Monster Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # 16 Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # 12 Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn brother you have all the goodies :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looking good George.....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 13 2009, 09:16 PM~14464580
> *Is there a date on that TopFan?things beautiful......
> *


Jaime here is the picture we talked about. Get back at me.










I seen the add for the Mini blocks your looking for


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 09:50 PM~14464980
> *Monster Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # 16 Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # 12 Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U R DOING 2 MUCH :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 13 2009, 09:11 PM~14464508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> Brand new! NOS!
> *


Stop it Your killin me. You just don't find them like that any more. How much?$$$ I got some good trading stock.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 10:00 PM~14465099
> *Jaime here is the picture we talked about.  Get back at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen the add for the Mini blocks your looking for
> *


A MAN THAT LOVES HIS TOYS :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

as you guys might have seen my tanks for my setup were in my painters car and it was stolen, been almost a week and i really doubt im going to get them back so i need 2 more a-6 tanks ASAP so Mike can do em all over again  Who has some nice ones?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 10:00 PM~14465099
> *Jaime here is the picture we talked about.  Get back at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen the add for the Mini blocks your looking for
> *


orale George,give me a few days.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14465477
> *as you guys might have seen my tanks for my setup were in my painters car and it was stolen, been almost a week and i really doubt im going to get them back so i need 2 more a-6 tanks ASAP so Mike can do em all over again    Who has some nice ones?
> *


$225 shipped.......


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 13 2009, 09:11 PM~14464508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> Brand new! NOS!
> *


trade you for a hydro aire??haha :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

whats goin down havent been on in a while.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 13 2009, 10:34 PM~14465500
> *$225 shipped.......
> *


yikes! But probably NOS id assume, thing is i bought 80.00 worth of fucking paint to paint the damn things paid the painter now if i go buy NOS ones im gonna end up powdercoating them since there wont be any dings. So if anyone has used ones for sale lemme know. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Jul 13 2009, 09:16 PM~14464580-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a date on that TopFan?things beautiful......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 1950... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Jul 13 2009, 10:04 PM~14465132
> *Stop it Your killin me.  You just don't find them like that any more.  How much?$$$ I got some good trading stock.
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14465477
> *as you guys might have seen my tanks for my setup were in my painters car and it was stolen, been almost a week and i really doubt im going to get them back so i need 2 more a-6 tanks ASAP so Mike can do em all over again    Who has some nice ones?
> *


thats fucked up its always something when u are trying 2 get things done :angry: :angry:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:45 PM~14465611
> *yikes! But probably NOS id assume, thing is i bought 80.00 worth of fucking paint to paint the damn things paid the painter now if i go buy NOS ones im gonna end up powdercoating them since there wont be any dings. So if anyone has used ones for sale lemme know.  :biggrin:
> *


yup,perfect nos........ :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 13 2009, 10:48 PM~14465648
> *April 1950... :biggrin:
> 
> *


would have been nice for the 50.....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 13 2009, 08:14 PM~14463694
> *my stuff homie  new new new shitttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice! Im jealous...... :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 13 2009, 11:11 PM~14464508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> Brand new! NOS!
> *


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 14 2009, 12:34 AM~14466303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Homie Mike said you have 4 NOS Female Check valves coming for free. To get your collection started. Come home safely and send us some pictures. He wants to know where you want the parts sent to.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 14 2009, 03:02 AM~14466380
> *My Homie Mike said you have 4 NOS Female Check valves coming for free.  To get your collection started.  Come home safely and send us some pictures.  He wants to know where you want the parts sent to.
> *


serious brother!. You guys are awesome man. Any of you want anything from iraq you let me know


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 14 2009, 03:02 AM~14466380
> *My Homie Mike said you have 4 NOS Female Check valves coming for free.  To get your collection started.  Come home safely and send us some pictures.  He wants to know where you want the parts sent to.
> *



Brother you let Mike know That I said THANK YOU! That is a great gesture from him and I appreciated to the fullest. I will post some pictures here in the next few days for you guys


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 14 2009, 12:36 AM~14466309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come on MR.LAC, 4 tours back to back. I know you have a arsenal of pics for him. Send some pictures and make his day. You never know he mite find a big stash of vintage aircraft parts on some military base. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 14 2009, 01:06 AM~14466393
> *serious brother!. You guys are awesome man. Any of you want anything from iraq you let me know
> *


how about a "finger"........ :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 14 2009, 01:11 AM~14466410
> *Brother you let Mike know That I said THANK YOU! That is a great gesture from him and I appreciated to the fullest. I will post some pictures here in the next few days for you guys
> *


You asked in a PM Mikes last name. It's Ishiki. He is helping MR.IMPALA with his 4 pump Pesco set up. He also helped MR.IMPALA with his 4 pump Stratopower Eemco set up in his 62 Impala featured in LRM last month. The 2 of them are building some tight setups and I'm sure you be seeing more to come.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

MR.IMPALA Check your PM


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 14 2009, 05:05 AM~14466599
> *You asked in a PM Mikes last name.  It's Ishiki.  He is helping MR.IMPALA with his 4 pump Pesco set up.  He also helped MR.IMPALA with his 4 pump Stratopower Eemco set up in his 62 Impala featured in LRM last month.  The 2 of them are building some tight setups and I'm sure you be seeing more to come.
> *



Mr. Ishiki Thank you very much. Someone I respect very much was just talking to me about him yesterday. He was actually going to get a hold of him even before this came about, What a coincidence! Its a small world after all. I hope to someday soon be able to thank him in person  

I know that set up in Mr Impalas deuce was outstanding. I actually have the magazine here with me in Iraq :biggrin: I know the set up in the trey will be just as nice. I hope to speak to Mr. Ishiki soon. Thanks for everything

Danny


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 13 2009, 10:14 PM~14463694
> *my stuff homie  new new new shitttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wheres the new new? And the new? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 14 2009, 12:02 AM~14466380
> *My Homie Mike said you have 4 NOS Female Check valves coming for free.  To get your collection started.  Come home safely and send us some pictures.  He wants to know where you want the parts sent to.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: For Mike


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Mikes good people,chatted with him last night for a few minutes.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 14 2009, 12:12 AM~14466416
> *Come on MR.LAC,  4 tours back to back.  I know you have a arsenal of pics for him.  Send some pictures and make his day.  You never know he mite find a big stash  of vintage aircraft parts on some military base. :biggrin:
> *


Man George, I've been burn't out lately... I have to many things going on at times. I will do.. Once I get home from work


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 14 2009, 07:38 AM~14467851
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: For Mike
> *


X3


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 14 2009, 03:59 AM~14466515
> *how about a "finger"........ :biggrin:
> *



Those are hard to come by now and days lol :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, baghdady




































THAT IS ALL I HAVE OF MINE, I HAVE OTHERS I CAN POST LATER


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 14 2009, 02:50 PM~14470702
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, baghdady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS ALL I HAVE OF MINE, I HAVE OTHERS I CAN POST LATER
> *



:biggrin: I love it brother. I keep telling you one of these days we need to get our drop tops together for some cruising  

love this pic :cheesy:


----------



## SydneyStyle

Hi all, after some help in plumbing in some gauges i have had for some time. Planning on a 777 set up. Plan to use 2 and eventually find a match for the third for another car.
Any help will be great. Cheers.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Jul 14 2009, 08:12 PM~14474356
> *Hi all, after some help in plumbing in some gauges i have had for some time. Planning on a 777 set up. Plan to use 2 and eventually find a match for the third for another car.
> Any help will be great. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Those look good homie


----------



## SydneyStyle

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 14 2009, 06:18 PM~14474425
> *:thumbsup:  Those look good homie
> *


Thanks man.  
Got a couple 280 heads i need to put to good use aswell.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 14 2009, 03:50 PM~14470702
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, baghdady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS ALL I HAVE OF MINE, I HAVE OTHERS I CAN POST LATER
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: I can't wait to hears Pesco's in my trunk, I'm jealous :happysad:


----------



## Rollinaround

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=446771&st=300

PRICE UPDATES ON BOTTOM OF THREAD.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2009, 06:13 AM~14466966
> *Wheres the new new? And the new?  :biggrin:
> *


none of that stuff Quit it...


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 13 2009, 10:58 PM~14465763
> *Very nice! Im jealous...... :biggrin:
> *


I dont know im sure you got some some new new....


----------



## RULOW




----------



## jgcustomz

i'm interested in purchasing a rebuild manual for the 777 pump, if anyone can help me pm me price and info. thanks in advance.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: prewar_gm_access, G'dupGbody, baghdady, lowriderricky

:wave: What up my aircraft homies? Love to see all of the picturs posted up. Keep em comin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 14 2009, 04:42 AM~14466736
> *Mr. Ishiki Thank you very much. Someone I respect very much was just talking to me about him yesterday. He was actually going to get a hold of him even before this came about, What a coincidence! Its a small world after all. I hope to someday soon be able to thank him in person
> 
> I know that set up in Mr Impalas deuce was outstanding. I actually have the magazine here with me in Iraq  :biggrin: I know the set up in the trey will be just as nice. I hope to speak to Mr. Ishiki soon. Thanks for everything
> 
> Danny
> *


 :biggrin: MIke is top notch and a good guy to deal with! Your in good hands Danny  I am kinda glad Mikes work was seen in my 62 and soon in my 63 alot of people didn't know how talented he is but now the cats out of the bag for sure and hopefully we will be seeing his work from CA to VA and beyond  Stay safe over there man!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 14 2009, 12:50 PM~14470702
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, baghdady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS ALL I HAVE OF MINE, I HAVE OTHERS I CAN POST LATER
> *


I have always liked this set up. Very clean and all original dow to the finish. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 12:39 AM~14478194
> *:biggrin: MIke is top notch and a good guy to deal with! Your in good hands Danny   I am kinda glad Mikes work was seen in my 62 and soon in my 63 alot of people didn't know how talented he is but now the cats out of the bag for sure and hopefully we will be seeing his work from CA to VA and beyond   Stay safe over there man!
> *



Wildo brother. Thanks for everything man. You have always been there for me when ever I have had questions of any kind. I truly love the way you build cars brother


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 15 2009, 12:26 AM~14478037
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: prewar_gm_access, G'dupGbody, baghdady, lowriderricky
> 
> :wave: What up my aircraft homies?  Love to see all of the picturs posted up.  Keep em comin :biggrin:
> *



:wave: How is it going :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: baghdady, prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature


:wave: :h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

I need to run a few less fittings ...I was bored and thought I would mock something up for my New Homie-- BAGHDADY! :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 01:09 AM~14479129
> *:wave: How is it going  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: TOP FAN Give me a call.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 01:13 AM~14479138
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: baghdady, prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN
> 
> > Fast Reply
> 
> Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
> Enable email notification of replies |  Enable Smilies |  Enable Signature
> 
> 
> :wave:  :h5:
> *



I ll send you pics of your stuff tommorow! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 15 2009, 03:14 AM~14479143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to run a few less fittings ...I was bored and thought I would mock something up for my New Homie-- BAGHDADY! :biggrin:
> *



Ohh damn!! That looks bad ass man :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 15 2009, 03:15 AM~14479148
> *I ll send you pics of your stuff tommorow! :biggrin:
> *



Cats out of the bag :cheesy:



TOPFAN your PM inbox is full :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## baghdady

This is a thing of beauty :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## baghdady

Mr. LAC

Whos set up is this? This is perfect in my book.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jul 15 2009, 07:16 AM~14477918
> *i'm interested in purchasing a rebuild manual for the 777 pump, if anyone can help me pm me price and info. thanks in advance.
> *


Hit up Tony (Hydros on here) via email: [email protected] 

He doesn't read his PMs, so just email him. He has them all day for a good price


----------



## baghdady

Nevermind these look like the same ones, and that looks like Ted Wells


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 12:48 AM~14479227
> *Nevermind these look like the same ones, and that looks like Ted Wells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol... That's Mike on the left and that's Ted on the right.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 15 2009, 03:51 AM~14479232
> *lol... That's Mike on the left and that's Ted on the right.
> *



Cool  


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, TOPFAN



:wave: Your PM Box is Full brother :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 15 2009, 04:03 AM~14479251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



What is that black box to the left of the pumps? :0


----------



## baghdady

On this one, small little black box with the yellow cable? What is that called? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 02:12 AM~14479267
> *On this one, small little black box with the yellow cable? What is that called?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was told that this motor was originally used to power a fuel pump and it is a noise reductor / reducer, and it also has a fan on the back of it. I think Ted Wells was one of the first to use these style motors on hydraulic pumps.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 15 2009, 04:20 AM~14479285
> *This motor was originally used to power a fuel pump and it is a noise reducter / reducer, and it also has a fan on the back of it. I think Ted Wells was one of the first to use these style motors on hydraulic pumps.
> *



Thats awesome. It looks good as well.  Sweet Sweet Set up for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 01:38 AM~14479208
> *Mr. LAC
> 
> Whos set up is this? This is perfect in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT HAS A NEW OWNER NOW


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 04:12 AM~14479267
> *On this one, small little black box with the yellow cable? What is that called?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 15 2009, 12:37 AM~14479205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man don't show that picture anymore the lighting was weird. I will have some new ones soon :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Can we get Brandons pumps into the studio for a photoshoot please?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 14 2009, 09:15 PM~14476063
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=446771&st=300
> 
> PRICE UPDATES ON BOTTOM OF THREAD.
> *


----------



## Guest

If anyone needs #8 Gar Female Female check valves they just got a bunch in at G&J Aircraft. $28.00 each NOS.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 07:53 AM~14480768
> *Can we get Brandons pumps into the studio for a photoshoot please?
> *



Image is everything, remember your poster car :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2009, 11:40 AM~14482296
> *If anyone needs #8 Gar Female Female check valves they just got a bunch in at G&J Aircraft. $28.00 each NOS.
> *


damn havent been out there in a long ass time!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 12:33 AM~14479194
> *Cats out of the bag  :cheesy:
> TOPFAN your PM inbox is full  :biggrin:
> *



I talk to Mike just now, he said he'll give you the active combat duty discount to build your setup. I told him your were just a chef :cheesy: JK

call him tonight to work details. :biggrin: 

I'll get Danny D to paint and stripe them :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2009, 01:51 PM~14482426
> *I talk to Mike just now, he said he'll give you the active combat duty discount to build your setup. I told him your were just a chef :cheesy:  JK
> 
> call him tonight to work details.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll get Danny D to paint and stripe them :0
> *



:wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2009, 11:51 AM~14482426
> *I talk to Mike just now, he said he'll give you the active combat duty discount to build your setup. I told him your were just a chef :cheesy:  JK
> 
> call him tonight to work details.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll get Danny D to paint and stripe them :0
> *


lol dannys the boss hes not active :biggrin: if things dont look up soon i might sell you my 4 pump setup out of my 63 moneys running out over here!! hard decision sell 62 rag to finish 63 or sell setup keep 62 and 63 and put a 2 pump homies setup in it


----------



## Mr Impala

i just realized i spent like 250.00 just to make the endcaps perfect on my pumps lol working all the dings out and even welding one of them that had a little hole in it and then smoothing it out and copper plating it to build it up. Alot of people don't take things like that into sonsideration when doing an aircraft setup. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

whats the price tag on a 4 pump setup like this??


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 15 2009, 03:37 AM~14479205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price tag on a 4 pump set up like the one in the bottom pic??


----------



## Rollinaround

> whats the price tag on a 4 pump setup like this??
> [http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r261/BigMenace213/sneakers123rw2.jpg[/img]


[/quote]
love your avitar :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 15 2009, 12:17 PM~14482740
> *whats the price tag on a 4 pump set up like the on in the bottom pic??
> *



id guess 12-14k


----------



## Mr Impala

Break it down, 
4 chrome adex dumps are going to run you about 2400 alone 
pumps will be about 2400 
show chrome will be at least 2,000 for everything 
Plan on at least 500.00 in fittings 
160 for checks 
500 i slow downs 
160 in filters 
probably close to 600-700 for 4 tanks drilled and welded
100-200 for the pump shelf 
labor to take the pumps apart rebuild em with new seals plumb it all up and hardline it probably 1500 

thats already over 10k and theres always misc little things cannon plugs tank plugs and custom little things. this shits not cheap by any means


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2009, 01:46 PM~14482359
> *Image is everything, remember your poster car :biggrin:
> *


Haha, i almost forgot i had that car until i saw these pics the other day.... WTF ole unoriginal ass muggs out there! This fool must have had one of those posters hanging in his paint booth! Looks like a retarded persons attempt to copy my shit. :twak:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 02:26 PM~14482844
> *Break it down,
> 4 chrome adex dumps are going to run you about 2400 alone
> pumps will be about 2400
> show chrome will be at least 2,000 for everything
> Plan on at least 500.00 in fittings
> 160 for checks
> 500 i slow downs
> 160 in filters
> probably close to 600-700 for 4 tanks drilled and welded
> 100-200 for the pump shelf
> labor to take the pumps apart rebuild em with new seals plumb it all up and hardline it probably 1500
> 
> thats already over 10k and theres always misc little things cannon plugs tank plugs and custom little things. this shits not cheap by any means
> *


thanks for the info holmes, thats a hot setup there.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 02:26 PM~14482844
> *Break it down,
> 4 chrome adex dumps are going to run you about 2400 alone
> pumps will be about 2400
> show chrome will be at least 2,000 for everything
> Plan on at least 500.00 in fittings
> 160 for checks
> 500 i slow downs
> 160 in filters
> probably close to 600-700 for 4 tanks drilled and welded
> 100-200 for the pump shelf
> labor to take the pumps apart rebuild em with new seals plumb it all up and hardline it probably 1500
> 
> thats already over 10k and theres always misc little things cannon plugs tank plugs and custom little things. this shits not cheap by any means
> *


Shit adds upppppppppppppppp! Save your money and rattle can it.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 12:26 PM~14482844
> *Break it down,
> 4 chrome adex dumps are going to run you about 2400 alone
> pumps will be about 2400
> show chrome will be at least 2,000 for everything
> Plan on at least 500.00 in fittings
> 160 for checks
> 500 i slow downs
> 160 in filters
> probably close to 600-700 for 4 tanks drilled and welded
> 100-200 for the pump shelf
> labor to take the pumps apart rebuild em with new seals plumb it all up and hardline it probably 1500
> 
> thats already over 10k and theres always misc little things cannon plugs tank plugs and custom little things. this shits not cheap by any means
> *



Great break down Mr Imp!.... Wish I had this info a long time ago but Im real glad its being told to new comers now. Shit can get outa hand real quick. Im greatful Justrite took me under his wing and taught me some of the Important shit... Rob you rock big homie :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 15 2009, 02:03 AM~14479251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 09:27 PM~14482858
> *Haha, i almost forgot i had that car until i saw these pics the other day.... WTF ole unoriginal ass muggs out there! This fool must have had one of those posters hanging in his paint booth! Looks like a retarded persons attempt to copy my shit.  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My homie Joost painted that as a Sal Manzano tribute.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 15 2009, 02:59 PM~14483182
> *My homie Joost painted that as a Sal Manzano tribute.
> *


Is that what you call it over there??? Seems like he would have at least asked me if it was cool to just pretty much copy my shit. :uh: 





























Anyways.... dont want to get off topic.... back to the bad ass set ups.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 12:27 PM~14482858
> *Haha, i almost forgot i had that car until i saw these pics the other day.... WTF ole unoriginal ass muggs out there! This fool must have had one of those posters hanging in his paint booth! Looks like a retarded persons attempt to copy my shit.  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OWNEDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 only homos copy :twak: 

what up J


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 01:09 PM~14483271
> *Is that what you call it over there??? Seems like he would have at least asked me if it was cool to just pretty much copy my shit.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways.... dont want to get off topic.... back to the bad ass set ups.
> *



shouldnt have posted the pics of your paint ESE :biggrin: at least its just a honda 100000 miles away!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 03:16 PM~14483344
> *shouldnt have posted the pics of your paint ESE  :biggrin: at least its just a honda 100000 miles away!
> *


Thats exactly why there arent any pictures of my aircraft set up!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 01:18 PM~14483373
> *Thats exactly why there arent any pictures of my aircraft set up!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what setup? :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 02:18 PM~14483373
> *Thats exactly why there arent any pictures of my aircraft set up!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



pics or it didn't happen fool :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 12:18 PM~14483373
> *Thats exactly why there arent any pictures of my aircraft set up!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hold on, I have some spy pics :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2009, 06:36 PM~14485567
> *Hold on, I have some spy pics :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 12:09 PM~14483271
> *Is that what you call it over there??? Seems like he would have at least asked me if it was cool to just pretty much copy my shit.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways.... dont want to get off topic.... back to the bad ass set ups.
> *



My patterns look exactly like this also


----------



## Bear Grylls

so whats the pros and cons of aircraft hydraulics?


----------



## Mr Impala

really might sell my setup PM me for details, tanks are not included since they were stolen.


----------



## Mr Impala

setup is all hardlined now has filters nos adels complete rebuilt 280 pumps 90 degree slow downs all top notch shit. Just needs tanks and its ready to go


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 06:53 PM~14485725
> * might sell my setup
> *


Hey send my cap back then putito!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2009, 06:39 PM~14485588
> *My patterns look exactly like this also
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 05:53 PM~14485725
> *really might sell my setup PM me for details, tanks are not included since they were stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No problems running the pumps vertically???


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 04:57 PM~14485756
> *Hey send my cap back then putito!
> *


i sent it to the netherlands to be with that honda! No problems running them vertically it will work just fine


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 06:53 PM~14485725
> *really might sell my setup PM me for details, tanks are not included since they were stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love the way that set up was done.  Good luck with the sale Mr. Impala somebody is going to get a bomb ass set up :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 04:57 PM~14485756
> *Hey send my cap back then putito!
> *



:0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 04:21 PM~14485987
> * No problems running them vertically it will work just fine
> *


I could co signed that....  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TOPFAN, *abelblack65,* odogg's orange 64

:wave: :wave:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 15 2009, 12:26 PM~14482844
> *Break it down,
> 4 chrome adex dumps are going to run you about 2400 alone
> pumps will be about 2400
> show chrome will be at least 2,000 for everything
> Plan on at least 500.00 in fittings
> 160 for checks
> 500 i slow downs
> 160 in filters
> probably close to 600-700 for 4 tanks drilled and welded
> 100-200 for the pump shelf
> labor to take the pumps apart rebuild em with new seals plumb it all up and hardline it probably 1500
> 
> thats already over 10k and theres always misc little things cannon plugs tank plugs and custom little things. this shits not cheap by any means
> *


OH ARE YOU SO VERY RIGHT,AND WELL SAID  NOT FOR PEPOLE WHO DON'T LIKE TO SPEND MONEY.


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 15 2009, 07:51 PM~14486814
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TOPFAN, abelblack65, odogg's orange 64
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Jul 15 2009, 09:25 PM~14487199
> *
> *



oh shit this guy finally posted something.

give me a call when you have a chance.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2009, 04:36 PM~14485567
> *Hold on, I have some spy pics :biggrin:
> *


Damn he call me too
thank's B :scrutinize:


----------



## HustlerSpank

W T F U C K


















[/quote]


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## TOPFAN

New Westons!


New Whittakers! :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 15 2009, 09:46 PM~14488046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> W T F U C K


[/quote]


Looks like the Civic gonna bust out first. I heard it has 4 Pescos :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: baghdady

Damn ur hooked. Isn't it like 4 in the morning in Iraq??


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 10:53 AM~14480768
> *Can we get Brandons pumps into the studio for a photoshoot please?
> *



:biggrin: He would love that :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 16 2009, 01:24 AM~14489643
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: baghdady
> 
> Damn ur hooked. Isn't it like 4 in the morning in Iraq??
> *



I cant get away :biggrin: I haven't been this excited since......Well I cant remember, Aside from seeing my family again, This ranks number 2 on my excited scale :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 16 2009, 02:21 AM~14485987
> *i sent it to the netherlands to be with that honda! No problems running them vertically it will work just fine
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 11:49 PM~14489774
> *I cant get away  :biggrin:  I haven't been this excited since......Well I cant remember, Aside from seeing my family again, This ranks number 2 on my excited scale  :cheesy:
> *


Aircaft hydraulics will do that to you...I never thought I would get back into hydros again, especially aircraft. I thought was through with all this... to me, it just as fun as building a car! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

nice cutting it up with you earlier Abel........


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 15 2009, 04:37 AM~14479205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS THE BADDEST SHIT COMING OUT.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 14 2009, 04:11 AM~14466410
> *Brother you let Mike know That I said THANK YOU! That is a great gesture from him and I appreciated to the fullest. I will post some pictures here in the next few days for you guys
> *


Mike is a good dude.


been dealing with him at least 10 years and cant say nothing but good stuff.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 05:12 AM~14479267
> *On this one, small little black box with the yellow cable? What is that called?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it keeps the motor from interfering with the gauges and shit. kinda like the noise reducers used on car stereos in the 80's.




you can remove them for a cleaner look, or just leave them, it wont affect performance.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 16 2009, 02:33 PM~14493778
> *it keeps the motor from interfering with the gauges and shit. kinda like the noise reducers used on car stereos in the 80's.
> you can remove them for a cleaner look, or just leave them, it wont affect performance.
> *


Thanks, I think they actually make the motor look good :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 16 2009, 01:57 PM~14494591
> *Thanks, I think they actually make the motor look good  :biggrin:
> *


RF box


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 16 2009, 12:28 PM~14493718
> *THIS IS THE BADDEST SHIT COMING OUT.
> *



debuting in 2013 aong with my 6 3 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 16 2009, 11:51 AM~14493375
> *nice cutting it up with you earlier Abel........
> *



Thanks Jaime ...I will send those out to you right away! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 16 2009, 01:07 PM~14494705
> *debuting in 2013 aong with my 6 3  :biggrin:
> *



Mike just left my house. Its getting done. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 16 2009, 07:27 PM~14496652
> *Mike just left my house. Its getting done. :biggrin:
> *



:0 Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: 









:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 16 2009, 05:27 PM~14496652
> *Mike just left my house. Its getting done. :biggrin:
> *


shit i can barely get mike to com eto my house and you live 30 minutes further!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin: :wass up homie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, abelblack65


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 16 2009, 07:57 PM~14497433
> *:biggrin: :wass up homie
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, abelblack65
> *


Everything good homie! Got Dem HA 8's put'n in work.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 16 2009, 05:46 PM~14497312
> *shit i can barely get mike to com eto my house and you live 30 minutes further!
> *


Cuz I have known Mike about 15 years, ever since he worked at HI LOW in Gardena, yep thats right. Working at the counter, :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 16 2009, 05:15 PM~14497026
> *:0   Pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *



I'll get pics as soon as I feel it is up to par :biggrin:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> W T F U C K


[/quote]
THIS GUY SHOULD BUY MR IMPALAS SET UP !! :cheesy: LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

lol funny thing is t hat guys actually gonna touch up my 62 ht out there for the new owner! Im not gonna sell my setup ill get it done one of these days just takes time!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 16 2009, 01:07 PM~14494705
> *debuting in 2013 aong with my 6 3  :biggrin:
> *


gonna be a year too late...2012 year of the fifth sun :cheesy: 


I remember when LoCompany Magazine came out Mike had a ad in every issue. O.G. Gate Service.


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 16 2009, 09:33 PM~14499098
> *:biggrin:
> *


i saw that  people in AUS have needs too asshole!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 16 2009, 08:36 PM~14499133
> *i saw that   people in AUS have needs too asshole!
> *



it was good huh?? :biggrin: BTW, thanks for the hookup, they are on their way now. I will have pics in a few hours. Money talks, some people want to retire on 1 sale, let some other sucker pay it


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 16 2009, 11:33 AM~14493778
> *it keeps the motor from interfering with the gauges and shit. kinda like the noise reducers used on car stereos in the 80's.
> you can remove them for a cleaner look, or just leave them, it wont affect performance.
> *


co signed for the truth... :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 16 2009, 05:15 PM~14497026
> *:0  Pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


Mike can't wait to see that flag homie, neither can I... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 17 2009, 02:24 AM~14500423
> *Mike can't wait to see that flag homie, neither can I... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



You spoke to him :biggrin: his flag will be flown on the roof of this palace. its called Al Faw Palace in Camp Victory Baghdad  













I spoke to him for like half an hour, hes a really cool guy.


----------



## TOPFAN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170359627885


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 16 2009, 05:07 PM~14494705
> *debuting in 2013 aong with my 6 3  :biggrin:
> *


see you in 2020 with my car is done.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 15 2009, 08:04 PM~14485825
> *No problems running the pumps vertically???
> *


thats how they run them in most airplanes.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 17 2009, 01:16 AM~14500895
> *You spoke to him  :biggrin:  his flag will be flown on the roof of this palace. its called Al Faw Palace in Camp Victory Baghdad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to him for like half an hour, hes a really cool guy.
> *


Yeah we were hanging out the on Wednesday, He said the same about you....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 17 2009, 07:42 AM~14502236
> *thats how they run them in most airplanes.
> *


Also in some cases with the oil reserves under the pump...  :wave:


----------



## Guest

Look what the cat drug in.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2009, 08:02 AM~14502412
> *Look what the cat drug in. Thanks Mr Impala Brent, always looking out for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 17 2009, 11:51 AM~14502326
> *Also in some cases with the oil reserves under the pump...   :wave:
> *


aircraft pumps suck.


literally. they dont need gravity to feed them.





those 2 stud GE motors on the 280's are used to transfer fluid from on place to another. they suck and pump out of both ports. (too bad women aint like that). :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 17 2009, 08:03 AM~14502425
> *aircraft pumps suck.
> literally. they dont need gravity to feed them.
> those 2 stud GE motors on the 280's are used to transfer fluid from on place to another. they suck and pump out of both ports. (too bad women aint like that). :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


X3


:roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 17 2009, 08:03 AM~14502425
> *aircraft pumps suck.
> literally. they dont need gravity to feed them.
> those 2 stud GE motors on the 280's are used to transfer fluid from on place to another. they suck and pump out of both ports. (too bad women aint like that). :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



I was talking to Mike about that last night. Good thing he read the Pesco manual for me. I hate reading :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2009, 09:02 AM~14502412
> *Look what the cat drug in. Thanks Mr Impala Brent, always looking out for me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Noooooo,please tell me your NOT adding two more pumps.  j/k looks good.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 16 2009, 04:34 PM~14496210
> *Thanks Jaime ...I will send those out to you right away! :biggrin:
> *


thanks ese.....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2009, 09:02 AM~14502412
> *Look what the cat drug in. Thanks Mr Impala Brent, always looking out for me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice  Now for 2 more of those $50.00 tanks to feed them :biggrin: X2 more 
X2 more X2 more. You shooting for set up of the year? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 17 2009, 09:02 AM~14502948
> *Nice  Now for 2 more of those $50.00 tanks to feed them :biggrin: X2 more
> X2 more X2 more.  You shooting for set up of the year? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



No, I just have the same sickness you guys have. Kinda crazy we get all excited over some 50 year old hydraulic motors :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, 64_EC_STYLE


WUZ UP "D"
:wave: :wave:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Jul 16 2009, 07:07 PM~14497536
> *Everything good homie!  Got Dem HA 8's put'n in work.
> *


that's alway's Good .... :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Damnnnn 

Look what the cat drug in.









[/quote]


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2009, 10:06 AM~14502982
> *No, I just have the same sickness you guys have. Kinda crazy we get all excited over some 50 year old hydraulic motors  :biggrin:
> *



wow dude didnt BS huh amazing guess it was a straight up transaction lol, i got that pumo head here for you when your ready


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2009, 10:06 AM~14502982
> *No, I just have the same sickness you guys have. Kinda crazy we get all excited over some 50 year old hydraulic motors  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 17 2009, 10:03 AM~14502425
> *aircraft pumps suck.
> literally. they dont need gravity to feed them.
> those 2 stud GE motors on the 280's are used to transfer fluid from on place to another. they suck and pump out of both ports. (too bad women aint like that). :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


I would guess tail gate pumps do aswell?

Sorry not aircraft but since the subject came up :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: baghdady, OneStopImpalaShop, TOPFAN


:wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2009, 01:06 PM~14502982
> *Kinda crazy we get all excited over some 50 year old hydraulic motors  :biggrin:
> *


WELL, its better than getting excited over 50 year old booty.




besides, Pesco's are 60-70 years old, Strats are 50. :biggrin: 










damnit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what up Spank?Hows the baby doing?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 17 2009, 07:57 PM~14508014
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: baghdady, OneStopImpalaShop, TOPFAN
> :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

Hopefully, I don't run out! :0


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 18 2009, 12:29 AM~14509565
> *Hopefully, I don't run out! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2009, 12:02 PM~14502412
> *Look what the cat drug in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's too bad my four sidewinders are going to leave you sidelined in civilian clothes on crutches. :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 17 2009, 10:29 PM~14509565
> *Hopefully, I don't run out! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that is NOS :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 18 2009, 10:04 AM~14511094
> *It's too bad my four sidewinders are going to leave you sidelined in civilian clothes on crutches.  :uh:
> *



UMM NO if you have 4 side winders i have 8 eemcos in my trunk


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 16 2009, 09:14 PM~14498917
> *lol funny thing is t hat guys actually gonna touch up my 62 ht out there for the new owner! Im not gonna sell my setup ill get it done one of these days just takes time!
> *


WHERE'S THE DUECE AT ??


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Jul 18 2009, 04:43 PM~14513221
> *WHERE'S THE DUECE AT ??
> *



Germany sold it i knew yours was coming so I got rid of it before we had to hop for pink slips :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, milkbone

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2009, 07:54 PM~14513587
> *Germany sold it i knew yours was coming so I got rid of it before we had to hop for pink slips  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: When I go to germany I am going to make sure I look it up. I might go out there before chrismas :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2009, 05:09 PM~14512714
> *UMM NO if you have 4 side winders i have 8 eemcos in my trunk
> *


 hno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

my sidewinders may be coming home this coming week,cant freakin wait!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 18 2009, 06:37 PM~14514207
> *my sidewinders may be coming home this coming week,cant freakin wait!
> *


Bigg $$$$


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 18 2009, 09:06 PM~14514775
> *Bigg $$$$
> *


not really,$600 for the pair :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 18 2009, 08:34 PM~14514922
> *not really,$600 for the pair  :biggrin:
> *



damn damn.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 18 2009, 09:34 PM~14514922
> *not really,$600 for the pair  :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice come up.  when i had my 6 nos eemcos i came up it was a GREAT feeling and I know getting your side winders will be as well!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 18 2009, 06:37 PM~14513834
> *:biggrin:  When I go to germany I am going to make sure I look it up.  I might go out there before chrismas  :cheesy:
> *


im sure he would be happy to let you see it and even show you around he is a LIL member


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 18 2009, 10:04 AM~14511094
> *It's too bad my four sidewinders are going to leave you sidelined in civilian clothes on crutches.  :uh:
> *




















:biggrin: 

Better watch out!


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 18 2009, 08:34 PM~14514922
> *not really,$600 for the pair  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2009, 02:11 AM~14515636
> *im sure he would be happy  to let you see it and even show you around he is a LIL member
> *



sometimes i fly thru germany on my way home for mid tour. if i do i will hit you up so you can point me in his direction


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2009, 12:10 AM~14515633
> *thats a nice come up.   when i had my 6 nos eemcos i came up it was a GREAT feeling and I know getting your side winders will be as well!
> *


I have owned them for a while now,probably like two years.Just havent had the chance to pick them up yet.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 19 2009, 12:19 AM~14515657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 18 2009, 11:14 PM~14515643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Better watch out!
> *



he had chrome tanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 19 2009, 01:02 AM~14515783
> *I have owned them for a while now,probably like two years.Just havent had the chance to pick them up yet.
> *


very nice. i sold my last one on ebay for 900.00 the 2 i had before that i think i sold for 2500.00 economy sux so bad now though shits getting hard to move. I got so much tied up in my setup now its like DAMN I wish I had the cash right about now. Im sure Dippinit feels that way too im guessing hes gonna be about 15k deep by the time its all done!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2009, 10:54 AM~14517483
> *very nice. i sold my last one on ebay for 900.00 the 2 i had before that i think i sold for 2500.00 economy sux so bad now though shits getting hard to move. I got so much tied up in my setup now its like DAMN I wish I had the cash right about now. Im sure Dippinit feels that way too im guessing hes gonna be about 15k deep by the time its all done!
> *



I'm going Pro Hopper :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hay, anyone out there have any Rooster Pump heads they want to get off of. I'm looking to buy or trade to get some. Thanks for any leads.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 19 2009, 09:48 AM~14515742
> *sometimes i fly thru germany on my way home for mid tour. if i do i will hit you up so you can point me in his direction
> *


If you ever do decide to go visit Mike (the new owner of the deuce) hit me up too, he's a good friend of mine and I'll make my way out there too. Mike's screenname is Hooked2Glass on here.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2009, 05:54 PM~14513587
> *Germany sold it i knew yours was coming so I got rid of it before we had to hop for pink slips  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Yeah, but now it looks like I better step up my rag top game . I see you with the duece and tre rag.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Jul 19 2009, 01:32 PM~14517958
> *:roflmao: Yeah, but now it looks like I better step up my rag top game . I see you with the duece and tre rag.
> *


shit 63 is for sale if i can find the right buyer :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 19 2009, 03:03 PM~14517811
> *If you ever do decide to go visit Mike (the new owner of the deuce) hit me up too, he's a good friend of mine and I'll make my way out there too. Mike's screenname is Hooked2Glass on here.
> *



Will do homie. I have to check and see if my flight is going to go thru germany, if it is. I will try to get like a whole day layover so I can step out and meet you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 19 2009, 02:09 PM~14517546
> *I'm going Pro Hopper :biggrin:
> *


Can I hit the switch :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2009, 12:38 PM~14518005
> *shit 63 is for sale if i can find  the right buyer  :biggrin:
> *



I thought the 63 would have been thrown together for how fast you built it, but it is detailed like crazy, shit people will never even see. VERY NICE


----------



## BIG RED

Page 187 hno: hno:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 19 2009, 01:00 PM~14517790
> *Hay, anyone out there have any Rooster Pump heads they want to get off of.  I'm looking to buy or trade to get some.  Thanks for any leads.
> *


Anyone :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 19 2009, 06:43 PM~14520023
> *Anyone :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 19 2009, 12:00 PM~14517790
> *Hay, anyone out there have any Rooster Pump heads they want to get off of.  I'm looking to buy or trade to get some.  Thanks for any leads.
> *


Man! I've been looking for them too! George, Found some but, some places wont sell to Lowriders.  :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 19 2009, 06:46 PM~14520618
> *Man! I've been looking for them too! George, Found some but, some places wont sell to Lowriders.   :angry:
> *



NICE MEETING YOU


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 19 2009, 02:41 PM~14518340
> *I thought the 63 would have been thrown together for how fast you built it, but it is detailed like crazy, shit people will never even see. VERY NICE
> *



yeah but when the money runs out you know how that goes you been at it for 10 years and I probably have about the same amount in my whole car as you do your paint! It will get done sooner or later for some reason i j ust lost interest in it


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 19 2009, 08:47 PM~14521894
> *NICE MEETING YOU
> *


Wow your home already... That was pretty fast.. Nice meeting you to homie.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 19 2009, 07:46 PM~14520618
> *Man! I've been looking for them too! George, Found some but, some places wont sell to Lowriders.   :angry:
> *


Thanks for checking. Some will surface.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 19 2009, 09:04 PM~14522047
> *Wow your home already... That was pretty fast.. Nice meeting you to homie.
> *



YEAH WE SPLIT RIGHT AFTER WE DID THE TRADE. WENT TO EAT AT A CHINESE OWNED MEXICAN PLACE...GUESS AROUND THE CORNER WHERE HOMIES USE TO BE. LEFT AROUND 5 AND FLEW HOME :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 8 2009, 11:46 PM~14420275
> *Helping out a good friend.  These are hard to find #8 female female check valves  for $45 each.  These are GAR aluminum 3000 PSI and are great for polishing or anodizing for that show set up or run them with the natural finish.  I can find male male #8 checks any day of the week but its hard to get a matching set of female female #8's  Get them while they last.  One box left.  The others are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie said to drop the price to $30 each or $100 for 4 :uh: I think he is on that dope again :0 JK Thats a deal. I got mine.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 19 2009, 08:00 PM~14519180
> *Page 187 hno: hno:
> *


KILLER


----------



## Rollinaround

*MORE DEALS FOR LAYITLOW MEMBERS...*

*WON'T LAST LONG!!!!*










*ONLY 4 AT THIS PRICE !!!! $400 FOR ALL MATCHING NOS !!!!!!*









*START YOUR COLLECTION WITH THIS 777
BUILT FOR ONLY $350 !!!!!!!*









*2 MATCHING 3000PSI TACTAIR DUMPS FOR ONLY $250 !!!!!---ONLY 2 LEFT!!!*









*2 MATCHING NOS BABY ADELS FOR ONLY $275 shipped*


----------



## oldiescc52

ANYONE INTERESTED IN ANY EEMCO HYRDROLIC MOTORS. I HAVE 8 FOR SALE. THEY ALL WORK AND ARE IN GREAT SHAPE. ALSO HAVE #8 MALE/MALE NOS PARKER CHECK VALVES THE CHECK VALVES ARE ALL NEW STILL IN PACKAGING AND BOX. ALSO HAVE RADIO NOISE FILTER BOXESPM ME IF INTERESTED. :biggrin:  

















































MORE PIS COMIN


----------



## oldiescc52

HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE CHECK VALVES


----------



## Rollinaround

nice !!!! some cool eemcos!!! You have pumps?


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 20 2009, 08:30 PM~14532155
> *nice !!!! some cool eemcos!!! You have pumps?
> *


NOT YET..DO YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 20 2009, 09:33 PM~14532203
> *NOT YET..DO YOU?  :biggrin:
> *


send me a sample ,motor...I'll find something. but, might be tricky


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 20 2009, 08:39 PM~14532273
> *send me a sample ,motor...I'll find something. but, might be tricky
> *


HAHAHA! HOPPIN IN THE CAR RIGHT NOW...BE THERE IN 10!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 20 2009, 09:47 PM~14532310
> *HAHAHA! HOPPIN IN THE CAR RIGHT NOW...BE THERE IN 10!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, Jaime-ViejitosNM


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 20 2009, 08:25 PM~14532083
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN ANY EEMCO HYRDROLIC MOTORS. I HAVE 8 FOR SALE. THEY ALL WORK AND ARE IN GREAT SHAPE.  ALSO HAVE #8 MALE/MALE NOS PARKER CHECK VALVES THE CHECK VALVES ARE ALL NEW STILL IN PACKAGING AND BOX. ALSO HAVE RADIO NOISE FILTER BOXESPM ME IF INTERESTED.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PIS COMIN
> *



Its gonna be tricky finding pump heads for those motors :biggrin: ....


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 20 2009, 09:05 PM~14532575
> *Its gonna be tricky finding pump heads for those motors :biggrin:  ....
> *


ALREADY LOOKIN INTO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

those eemcos look liek they use the adel straight pump head!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 20 2009, 08:13 PM~14532726
> *those eemcos look liek they use the adel straight pump head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Might work


----------



## MR.LAC

All #8 check valves

M/M Parker stainless steel
F/F Gar
F/F Adex












All in stock!


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 21 2009, 04:11 AM~14534940
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 20 2009, 09:13 PM~14532726
> *those eemcos look liek they use the adel straight pump head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you find the ADEL pump heads?

Brent, those look like the ones I was gonna get you, remember? I even borrowed one to try to figure some thing out.

I did not buy them 'cause I could not find anything to work with it. A 280 will bolt up, but you have to figure out or mate it with the right coupling. 

Im sure he can figure something out... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 21 2009, 08:36 AM~14536506
> *Can you find the ADEL pump heads?
> 
> Brent, those look like the ones I was gonna get you, remember? I even borrowed one to try to figure some thing out.
> 
> I did not buy them 'cause I could not ant thing to work with it. A 280 will bolt up, but you have to figure out or mate it with the right coupling.
> 
> Im sure he can figure something out... :biggrin:
> *


i got one of those pump heads laying around :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

Used Baby Adels 110.00 ea shipped!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14539178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Baby Adels 110.00 ea shipped!
> *


Abel,did you get my message?Call me if you have a minute......


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14539178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Baby Adels 110.00 ea shipped!
> *


Thats a deal :thumbsup: Let me go trade in my coke cans and get back to you. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 21 2009, 01:27 PM~14539807
> *Thats a deal  :thumbsup: Let me go trade in my coke cans and get back to you.  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 21 2009, 08:39 AM~14536540
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i got one of those pump heads laying around  :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14539178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Baby Adels 110.00 ea shipped!
> *


I will throw in a _* NEW*_ solenoid top w/ dump! :0


----------



## Rollinaround

*one pump custom painted pesco rooster pump with 2 OG spread port hydroaires-PERFECT FOR A ONE PUMP SETUP IN YOUR RIDE*

ONE AT THIS PRICE---> $1650


----------



## locorider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489406


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 21 2009, 10:59 PM~14545425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one pump custom painted pesco rooster pump with 2 OG spread port hydroaires-PERFECT FOR A ONE PUMP SETUP IN YOUR RIDE
> 
> ONE AT THIS PRICE---> $1650
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

ALTHOUGH THIS IS NICE, ITS USELESS IN A CAR IF IT AINT FUNCTIONAL.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 21 2009, 10:59 PM~14545425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one pump custom painted pesco rooster pump with 2 OG spread port hydroaires-PERFECT FOR A ONE PUMP SETUP IN YOUR RIDE
> 
> ONE AT THIS PRICE---> $1650
> *



*thats everything you see here for $1650, and If you don't want red, I can sell you an og black one as I got them.*


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2009, 10:52 PM~14545900
> *ALTHOUGH THIS IS NICE, ITS USELESS IN A CAR IF IT AINT FUNCTIONAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whos was this? I have seen it before... I think?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:34 AM~14547586
> *Whos was this? I have seen it before... I think?
> *



Tino's...he is gonna hook it up and when he does, it's will look real nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

It already looks real nice, hooking it up will just be a bonus :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:30 AM~14548011
> *It already looks real nice, hooking it up will just be a bonus :roflmao:
> *



THATS WHAT I WAS TRYING TO SAY :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 22 2009, 08:40 AM~14548109
> *THATS WHAT I WAS TRYING TO SAY :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin

I'm looking for 2 monster green dumps. Anyone got any for sale?


----------



## milkbone

Bump for my fellow aircraft homies


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 22 2009, 09:08 AM~14548376
> *I'm looking for 2 monster green dumps.  Anyone got any for sale?
> *


I got them. Send me a PM


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2009, 10:52 PM~14545900
> *ALTHOUGH THIS IS NICE, ITS USELESS IN A CAR IF IT AINT FUNCTIONAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










not the same but looks similar


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

YOU SEE!!!! I knew I saw that setup before! It was either on Teds site or at his house when I was there. Thanx Jaime I knew I wasnt crazy.... at least not completely crazy :happysad:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 22 2009, 11:35 AM~14549825
> *I got them.  Send me a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



George, your the man! save me a couple! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 22 2009, 11:13 AM~14550191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the same but looks similar
> *


x3


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2009, 10:52 PM~14545900
> *ALTHOUGH THIS IS NICE, ITS USELESS IN A CAR IF IT AINT FUNCTIONAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT THE PUMP FROM TED WELLS.. AND TOPFAN GOT ME THE EQUALIZERS AND A AVIATOR TANK!!


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 22 2009, 12:13 PM~14550191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the same but looks similar
> *


THATS IT, GOOD EYES!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Jul 22 2009, 06:22 PM~14554645
> *GOT THE PUMP FROM TED WELLS..  AND TOPFAN GOT ME THE EQUALIZERS AND A AVIATOR TANK!!
> *



hope to see it at at show soon going up and down. i seen it at the NITE LIFE show but didnt snap a pic of it...nice car too


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2009, 10:52 PM~14545900
> *ALTHOUGH THIS IS NICE, ITS USELESS IN A CAR IF IT AINT FUNCTIONAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe hes too excited :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 22 2009, 10:07 PM~14555744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 22 2009, 09:07 PM~14555744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me a price on a pair of top's Abel......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Jul 22 2009, 07:24 PM~14554668
> *THATS IT,  GOOD EYES!!
> *


what happend to the square bodied Hydro Aires


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 22 2009, 09:50 PM~14556956
> *what happend to the square bodied Hydro Aires
> *


 Ted most likely kept them.....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 23 2009, 12:00 AM~14557060
> *Ted most likely kept them.....
> *



I think he said he sold them :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 23 2009, 05:59 AM~14558332
> *I think he said he sold them :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## baghdady

TTT :0


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14556956
> *what happend to the square bodied Hydro Aires
> *


I don't know, give Ted a call... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:39 PM~14566895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0
> *


Dang your getting good with that rattle can :biggrin: You been getting a few pointers from the King? :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 22 2009, 09:07 PM~14555744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How Much? :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:39 PM~14566895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0
> *


looking very nice........


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 24 2009, 12:25 AM~14567613
> *Dang your getting good with that rattle can :biggrin: You been getting a few pointers from the King? :cheesy:
> *


pinche Geroge.Abel need's to upgarde to a stucco gun. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 24 2009, 12:25 AM~14567613
> *Dang your getting good with that rattle can :biggrin: You been getting a few pointers from the King? :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


......I bought the chrome paint too...not bad, huh?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 24 2009, 02:25 AM~14567613
> *Dang your getting good with that rattle can :biggrin: You been getting a few pointers from the King? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wazz up George? How you been?


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:39 PM~14566895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0
> *


DAM THATS BAD ASS, YOUR THE MAN!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: Looks sweet....


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 23 2009, 11:39 PM~14566895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0
> *


That's look's good!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 24 2009, 12:25 AM~14567613
> *Dang your getting good with that rattle can :biggrin: You been getting a few pointers from the King? :cheesy:
> *


George,what do you think about this come up :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion...hp/t487700.html


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 24 2009, 12:51 PM~14571542
> *George,what do you think about this come up :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion...hp/t487700.html
> *



That's cool You don't see those at every swapmeet you go to. What do you think about this one I just got. Hard to see the 2 spickets.










Trivia question??? What is it???


----------



## TOPFAN

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:* TOPFAN, baghdady, prewar_gm_access*


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:39 AM~14566895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0
> *



This looks great brother :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 23 2009, 09:39 PM~14566895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0
> *



That looks good :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Jul 24 2009, 08:25 PM~14575581-->
> 
> 
> 
> This looks great brother  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Jul 24 2009, 08:55 PM~14575789
> *That looks good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks !

simple...


----------



## TOPFAN

I am working on its twin.... and these will be for sale! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 25 2009, 12:33 AM~14576465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on its twin.... and these will be for sale! :biggrin:
> *



damn brother you keeping busy :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 24 2009, 07:48 PM~14575260
> *That's cool You don't see those at every swapmeet you go to.  What do you think about this one I just got.  Hard to see the 2 spickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trivia question???  What is it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats corvette exhaust,the intake im not sure,is it CV also?That aircleaner set up is dope.....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 24 2009, 10:33 PM~14576465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on its twin.... and these will be for sale! :biggrin:
> *


very nice Abel.......


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 25 2009, 12:33 AM~14576465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on its twin.... and these will be for sale! :biggrin:
> *



thats bad ass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14576465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on its twin.... and these will be for sale! :biggrin:
> *



Did you Tee off before the check valve?


----------



## scarfacepacino

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 25 2009, 07:32 AM~14577853
> *Did you Tee off before the check valve?
> *


yeah hes gonna need to fix that i think, not gonna dump that way I dont think


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2009, 06:45 AM~14577893
> *yeah hes gonna need to fix that i think, not gonna dump that way I dont think
> *



So i guess your awake already. Imma come by and get that pump right now :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 25 2009, 07:48 AM~14577904
> *So i guess your awake already. Imma come by and get that pump right now :0
> *


stop by the ATM  :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2009, 06:45 AM~14577893
> *yeah hes gonna need to fix that i think, not gonna dump that way I dont think
> *



But knowing Abel, he prolly has some ol skool trick up his sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2009, 06:49 AM~14577911
> *stop by the ATM    :0
> *



I did yesterday, it kept my card since there was no money in the bank, lol


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jul 25 2009, 07:45 AM~14577893-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah hes gonna need to fix that i think, not gonna dump that way I dont think
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, it wont......there is no pressure behind the check valve because it is restricted.
> 
> should have known better to post a mock up with you guys! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Jul 25 2009, 07:32 AM~14577853
> *Did you Tee off before the check valve?
> *


Ya ...
You guys are good!

I am missing a fitting, need to go see Carlos !
:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 25 2009, 12:07 PM~14578594
> *Nah, it wont......there is no pressure behind the check valve because it is restricted.
> 
> should have known better to post a mock up with you guys! :biggrin:
> 
> Ya ...
> You guys are good!
> 
> I am missing a fitting, need to go see Carlos !
> :biggrin:
> *



tell them it still looks good :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2009, 07:45 AM~14577893
> *yeah hes gonna need to fix that i think, not gonna dump that way I dont think
> *


Good Eye  I can see this is not your first BBQ  

Whats wrong with this picture? It will work but??? 










This is for sale 2, I have it's mate


----------



## kevink623

Looks good George  :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2009, 02:08 AM~14583108
> *Good Eye  I can see this is not your first BBQ
> 
> Whats wrong with this picture?  It will work but???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for sale 2,  I have it's mate
> *



I have no idea :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2009, 12:08 AM~14583108
> *Good Eye  I can see this is not your first BBQ
> 
> Whats wrong with this picture?  It will work but???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for sale 2,  I have it's mate
> *


both sides will dump at same time when only activating one dump,needs two seperate check valves.


----------



## TOPFAN

....My rattling arm is bothering me. I keep fucking up the other tank :biggrin: 











I can change the dumps and/or the slow downs...I just wanted to use some thing different. I am going to test them on my car ...  Then, I will put them up for sale!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2009, 12:08 AM~14583108
> *Good Eye  I can see this is not your first BBQ
> 
> Whats wrong with this picture?  It will work but???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for sale 2,  I have it's mate
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 26 2009, 09:36 AM~14584373
> *....My rattling arm is bothering me. I keep fucking up the other tank :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can change the dumps and/or the slow downs...I just wanted to use some thing different. I am going to test them on my car ...  Then, I will put them up for sale!
> *


Looking good man!  
BTW your PM box is full


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 26 2009, 10:36 AM~14584373
> *....My rattling arm is bothering me. I keep fucking up the other tank :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can change the dumps and/or the slow downs...I just wanted to use some thing different. I am going to test them on my car ...  Then, I will put them up for sale!
> *



i love them slowdowns i got 12 of them republic 1/4 straight ones coming.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 26 2009, 11:40 AM~14585486
> *i love them slowdowns i got 12 of them republic 1/4 straight ones coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those slow downs work real good!

I just tested those pumps and they work great!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 26 2009, 05:13 PM~14586963
> *I just tested those pumps and they work great!
> *


If you're talking to me... :biggrin:   
I'm so excited I could crap myself. :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 26 2009, 03:38 AM~14583629
> *both sides will dump at same time when only activating one dump,needs two seperate check valves.
> *


Good Eye Jaime. The other problem when turning a corner the fluid can and will transfer from one side to the other. TOPFAN picked up on that to. You both win a happy meal at Burger King :biggrin: Where you can have it your way. :uh: Stay tuned for the next trivia question. You to can be a winner here on LAYITLOW


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2009, 05:23 PM~14587530
> *Good Eye Jaime.  The other problem when turning a corner the fluid can and will transfer from one side to the other.  TOPFAN picked up on that to.  You both win a happy meal at Burger King :biggrin: Where you can have it your way. :uh: Stay tuned for the next trivia question. You to can be a winner here on LAYITLOW
> *



LOL!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 26 2009, 12:40 PM~14585486
> *i love them slowdowns i got 12 of them republic 1/4 straight ones coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice handles


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2009, 07:23 PM~14587530
> *Good Eye Jaime.  The other problem when turning a corner the fluid can and will transfer from one side to the other.  TOPFAN picked up on that to.  You both win a happy meal at Burger King :biggrin: Where you can have it your way. :uh: Stay tuned for the next trivia question. You to can be a winner here on LAYITLOW
> *


what about a cardboard crown :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2009, 04:23 PM~14587530
> *Good Eye Jaime.  The other problem when turning a corner the fluid can and will transfer from one side to the other.  TOPFAN picked up on that to.  You both win a happy meal at Burger King :biggrin: Where you can have it your way. :uh: Stay tuned for the next trivia question. You to can be a winner here on LAYITLOW
> *



think your pulling their leg cause burger kings dont sell happy meals. they sell kids meals :biggrin: :biggrin: my daughter reminds me everytime.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2009, 05:23 PM~14587530
> *Good Eye Jaime.  The other problem when turning a corner the fluid can and will transfer from one side to the other.  TOPFAN picked up on that to.  You both win a happy meal at Burger King :biggrin: Where you can have it your way. :uh: Stay tuned for the next trivia question. You to can be a winner here on LAYITLOW
> *


did I win a Fenton push rod cover? :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 26 2009, 08:43 PM~14589110
> *what about a cardboard crown :biggrin:
> *


There is only one of those floting around here, I mean rollin around here :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 26 2009, 09:28 PM~14589517
> *think your pulling their leg cause burger kings dont sell happy meals. they sell kids meals :biggrin:  :biggrin: my daughter reminds me everytime.
> *


Busted


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 26 2009, 11:01 PM~14590343
> *There is only one of those floting around here, I mean rollin around here :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

George, your killing me, man!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 27 2009, 01:01 AM~14590343
> *There is only one of those floting around here, I mean rollin around here :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

Damn, lol.


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 27 2009, 12:01 AM~14590343
> *There is only one of those floting around here, I mean rollin around here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## 41bowtie

cant believe non of it got modded.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jul 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14600117
> *cant believe non of it got modded.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not yet


----------



## jgcustomz

are all the 1/4 ports on a 777 pump head suppossed to be blocked or is one for a breather thanks .


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14600576
> *not yet
> *


what up Spank?Sent some TR decals to your homie today.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 22 2009, 11:00 PM~14557060
> *Ted most likely kept them.....
> *


those Ray decals are headed your way Chapo.......let me know when you shoot me that other stuff.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up Top Fan?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:39 PM~14566895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0
> *


Abel,whats crack'n?Are those acorns polished stainless or chromed?


----------



## Rollinaround

2- #6 slowdowns for 
$80
sale good until Friday July 31st


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 27 2009, 10:25 PM~14600864
> *Abel,whats crack'n?Are those acorns polished stainless or chromed?
> *



Chrome


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:13 PM~14600731
> *are all the 1/4 ports on a 777  pump head suppossed to be blocked or is one for a breather thanks .
> *



You need some type of breather or a catch jar...thats why they used cookie trays under the pumps back in the day. Pescos are like an old Harley, they are going to leak from somewhere ...you just have to find out how to prevent / control it.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:39 PM~14601081
> *You need some  type of breather or a catch jar...thats why they used cookie trays under the pumps back in the day. Pescos are like an old Harley, they are going to leak from somewhere ...you just have to find out how to prevent / control it.
> *


thanks for the info TOPFAN :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:46 PM~14601162
> *thanks for the info TOPFAN  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what up homies???Jaime-ViejitosNM, prewar_gm_access, SUPREME69


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 27 2009, 11:14 PM~14599916
> *:0
> *


Whats up Spank? Any new new?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 28 2009, 02:16 AM~14601954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 26 2009, 09:36 AM~14584373
> *....My rattling arm is bothering me. I keep fucking up the other tank :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can change the dumps and/or the slow downs...I just wanted to use some thing different. I am going to test them on my car ...  Then, I will put them up for sale!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 24 2009, 01:39 AM~14566895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......sneak pic of a set up I am doing!.... :0
> *


Looks good OG.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy+Jul 28 2009, 06:53 AM~14602703-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2009, 06:57 AM~14602728
> *Looks good OG.
> *


 :biggrin: 


Thanks....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2009, 05:57 AM~14602728
> *Looks good OG.
> *



He aint OG. It's all been done before---- TRUST ME. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Dayton Wire Wheels number 7

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 28 2009, 10:22 AM~14604780
> *Dayton Wire Wheels number 7
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



In LA, Dayton has always been numbe 1 :biggrin: 

Dayton and Pescos are made in Ohio, :uh:


----------



## Guest

I found a spot in the Northwest that has 18 NOS 3000 PSI Strat pumps heads. Let me know if anyone needs 1 or 2 or 4 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 12:54 PM~14605727
> *I found a spot in the Northwest that has 18 NOS 3000 PSI Strat pumps heads. Let me know if anyone needs 1 or 2 or 4 :biggrin:
> *



Those suck....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 28 2009, 12:01 PM~14605796
> *Those suck....
> *


cut it out


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 28 2009, 01:01 PM~14605796
> *Those suck....
> *




oil. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 12:21 PM~14605405
> *In LA, Dayton has always been numbe 1 :biggrin:
> 
> Dayton and Pescos are made in Ohio,  :uh:
> *


just joking,but they are #7 in my book. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 09:13 AM~14603203
> *He aint OG. It's all been done before---- TRUST ME.  :biggrin:
> *


lol....that was funny.

He looks like an oldschool mofo :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 01:21 PM~14605405
> *In LA, Dayton has always been numbe 1 :biggrin:
> 
> Dayton and Pescos are made in Ohio,  :uh:
> *



whats #1 from burbank??? :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 28 2009, 06:24 PM~14608991
> *whats #1 from burbank??? :0
> *



ADEL and Hydro- Aire... :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 15 2009, 12:40 PM~14482990
> *Great break down Mr Imp!.... Wish I had this info a long time ago but Im real glad its being told to new comers now. Shit can get outa hand real quick. Im greatful Justrite took me under his wing and taught me some of the Important shit... Rob you rock big homie :biggrin:
> *


Sup Rick?? Hope all is good


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 27 2009, 10:21 PM~14600807
> *whats up Top Fan?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:39 PM~14601081
> *You need some  type of breather or a catch jar...thats why they used cookie trays under the pumps back in the day. Pescos are like an old Harley, they are going to leak from somewhere ...you just have to find out how to prevent / control it.
> *


Are those catch jars hard to get?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14611147
> *Are those catch jars hard to get?
> *



Nothing is ever gard to get, just phone calls and $$$


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14611262
> *Nothing is ever gard to get, just phone calls and $$$
> *



i got 1 out of the 2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 28 2009, 08:37 PM~14611319
> *i got 1 out of the 2
> *



me 2, the phone calls, lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 28 2009, 02:41 PM~14607413
> *just joking,but they are #7 in my book. :biggrin:
> *


1. Artillery
2. Tru Spokes
3. Tru Classic
4. Keystone / Appliance
5. Star Wire
6. McLeans
7. Dayton
8 Cragar


Is that right??


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 29 2009, 12:27 AM~14612041
> *1. Artillery
> 2. Tru Spokes
> 3. Tru Classic
> 4. Keystone / Appliance
> 5. Star Wire
> 6. McLeans
> 7. Dayton
> 8 Cragar
> Is that right??
> *



:thumbsdown: :nosad: Dont want to see no artillery :angry:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 28 2009, 10:16 AM~14601954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice looking!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 10:27 PM~14612041
> *1. OG wheels with cross bars  but the rare ones
> 2. Tru Spokes
> 3. Tru Classic
> 4. Tru Rays
> 5. 409/police special wheels w/ 5.20's and SS caps
> 6. Cragars
> 7. Rockets
> 
> Is that right??
> *


daytons dont even make the list


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14612041
> *1. Artillery
> 2. Tru Spokes
> 3. Tru Classic
> 4. Keystone / Appliance
> 5. Star Wire
> 6. McLeans
> 7. Dayton
> 8 Cragar
> Is that right??
> *


No love for tru rays?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14611262
> *Nothing is ever hard to get, just phone calls and $$$
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 27 2009, 09:17 PM~14600774
> *those Ray decals are headed your way Chapo.......let me know when you shoot me that other stuff.
> *


I have some nicer ones then the ones you seen in the pics.  those will be in the mail by friday..


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 07:13 AM~14603203
> *He ain't OG. It's all been done before---- TRUST ME.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14611147
> *Are those catch jars hard to get?
> *


How many do you need? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2009, 11:48 PM~14612674
> *How many do you need? :biggrin:
> *


2..... :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 08:13 AM~14603203
> *He aint OG. It's all been done before---- TRUST ME.  :biggrin:
> *



You are right Ese, I was just paying attention and taking notes when the OG's were schooling me.....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

ps...I HATE ARTILLERYS!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 29 2009, 05:18 AM~14613635
> *You are right Ese, I was just paying attention and taking notes when the OG's were schooling me.....
> *



Summer Madness 1984


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jul 28 2009, 08:45 PM~14611430-->
> 
> 
> 
> me 2, the phone calls, lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14612041
> *1. Artillery-TRU SPOKES
> 2. Tru Spokes-TRU CLASSICS
> 3. Tru Classic-TRU RAY
> 4. Keystone / Appliance-SUPREMES
> 5. Star Wire
> 6. McLeans-ROCKETS
> 7. Dayton-CAMPBELL ZENITHS
> 8 Cragar
> Is that right??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA DAYTON, ARTILERY, MCLEAN, AND APPLIANCE DONT EVEN MAKE MY LIST :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14612635
> *No love for tru rays?
> *


WHEN YOU MENTION ANY TRU WHEEL ITS AUTOMATIC YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE FAMOUS 3. EXPECT FOR THOSE EARLY 90S CRUISER WIRE CRAP :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 29 2009, 10:25 AM~14614478
> *Summer Madness 1984
> *


 :0  :h5:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:18 AM~14613635
> *You are right Ese, I was just paying attention and taking notes when the OG's were schooling me.....
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Jul 28 2009, 08:50 PM~14609983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL and Hydro- Aire... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Jul 28 2009, 10:25 PM~14611147
> *Are those catch jars hard to get?
> *


I got some for sale, but it is not a must for all pescos. But the breather that I seen TED do first isnt a bad idea. You can find those at parker stores


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 29 2009, 07:37 AM~14614607
> *WHEN YOU MENTION ANY TRU WHEEL ITS AUTOMATIC YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE FAMOUS 3.
> *


TRU=FAMILY


----------



## Rollinaround

2- #6 slowdowns for 
$80
sale good until Friday July 31st


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 29 2009, 10:40 AM~14615096
> *:biggrin:
> I got some for sale, but it is not a must for all pescos. But the breather that I seen TED do first isnt a bad idea. You can find those at parker stores
> *


(777's)I just don't want oil drips in the trunk set-up I'm doing.  
Another option I guess is a drain line out the floor pan of the trunk,which I have seen somewhere before,didn't look that bad to me. :dunno:
I like the look of the jar better though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2009, 11:13 AM~14603203
> *He aint OG. It's all been done before---- TRUST ME.  :biggrin:
> *


OG= Old Geezer? :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 29 2009, 11:32 AM~14615518
> *(777's)I just don't want oil drips in the trunk set-up I'm doing.
> Another option I guess is a drain line out the floor pan of the trunk,which I have seen somewhere before,didn't look that bad to me. :dunno:
> I like the look of the jar better though.
> *



Ted ran a line out the bottom...

I would seriously build the setup first and try it out before assuming the pump will piss....because they dont really leak alot when the do and most people who use catch jars end up filling them with oil SO IT COULD LOOK LIKE YOU GOT A WASTED UNIT..LOL

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 29 2009, 12:40 PM~14616826
> *
> most people who use catch jars end up filling them with oil SO IT COULD LOOK LIKE YOU GOT A WASTED UNIT..LOL
> 
> *


your breath must stink because there is always straight up miedra comming out of it.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 29 2009, 01:55 PM~14617009
> *your breath must stink because there is always straight up miedra comming out of it.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Jul 29 2009, 01:41 PM~14616835-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Jul 29 2009, 01:56 PM~14617032
> *
> *



Here you go Jaime, watch the muppets and relax---->give you something else to think about instead of me..lol


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 29 2009, 12:55 PM~14617009
> *your breath must stink because there is always straight up miedra comming out of it.
> *


What up Jaime? Some people are slow but I thought he would have got the picture by now. He needs to take his toys and Muppet show and go find an other sand box to play in. No body here wants him or his advice. Even though he is the self proclaimed KING of AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 29 2009, 05:55 PM~14618282
> *What up Jaime?  Some people are slow but I thought he would have got the picture by now.  He needs to take his toys and Muppet show and go find an other sand box to play in.  No body here wants him or his advice.  Even though he is the self proclaimed KING of AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

for sale. tanks are going to be remade for it so all you will need to do is add power oil and some hoses. I have cylinders with the cups and donuts already made for them. PM me if anyone wants a turnkey 4 pump setup and these arent surplus pumps that r spray painted they have been taken apart and rebuilt.


----------



## Mr Impala

remember it mounts like this in the trunk


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 29 2009, 03:55 PM~14618282
> *What up Jaime?  Some people are slow but I thought he would have got the picture by now.  He needs to take his toys and Muppet show and go find an other sand box to play in.  No body here wants him or his advice.  Even though he is the self proclaimed KING of AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DAMN THAT'S KINDA HARD


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 29 2009, 01:55 PM~14618282
> *What up Jaime?  Some people are slow but I thought he would have got the picture by now.  He needs to take his toys and Muppet show and go find an other sand box to play in.  No body here wants him or his advice.  Even though he is the self proclaimed KING of AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Really good talking to you George


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 29 2009, 11:55 AM~14617009
> *your breath must stink because there is always straight up miedra comming out of it.
> *



HEY YOU STILL GOT SOME OF THOSE FULTON SHIRTS? I GOT YOUR INFO JUST NEED TO KNOW IF YOU GOT THEM


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 05:22 PM~14619978
> *remember it mounts like this in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a bad set up :thumbsup: You and Mike come up with some wild ideas uffin: Can't wait to see what's next.  The continuing saga


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 29 2009, 08:25 AM~14614478
> *Summer Madness 1984
> *































14x8 Tru Spokes and OG 520's
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 04:22 PM~14619978
> *remember it mounts like this in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I didn't think i would like them stood, up but that looks sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

:0


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:15 PM~14622735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 29 2009, 08:09 PM~14622670
> *I didn't think i would like them stood, up but that looks sick :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Vertical pumps look sicKer!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14620320
> *DAMN THAT'S KINDA HARD
> *



Some people are out to destroy other people for personal gain. I talk about the pumps from self experience now. Just trying to help a LIL member.

I actually enjoy the obsessed attention. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## baghdady

I hate photobucket. I have to wait to get back to my room to be able to see the pictures  


:wave: :h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by tito5050+Jul 29 2009, 09:23 PM~14622843-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14623113
> *I hate photobucket. I have to wait to get back to my room to be able to see the pictures
> :wave:  :h5:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

if i dont sell the setup right away maybe ill take it apart and chrome it


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin: I wish I could see the pics you posted brother, I will see them in 2 hours lol :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14623147
> *if i dont sell the setup right away maybe ill take it apart and chrome it
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14623152
> *:biggrin:  I wish I could see the pics you posted brother, I will see them in 2 hours lol  :cheesy:
> *


ill give you a good deal on it.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 11:52 PM~14623183
> *ill give you a good deal on it.
> *



I would of took it in a heart beat. But I have something in the works :biggrin: 

That set up is badd ass, someone is going to get a bomb set up :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14623195
> *I would of took it in a heart beat. But I have something in the works  :biggrin:
> 
> That set up is badd ass, someone is going to get a bomb set up  :thumbsup:
> *


2000 for you complete ready to go but oh well guess you dont want it LOL J/K I gave mike that much alone to put it together :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 11:56 PM~14623227
> *2000 for you complete ready to go but oh well guess you dont want it LOL J/K I gave mike that much alone to put it together  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: If you would not have put J/K on that you would have had 20 PM's in a minute LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490832


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 29 2009, 07:55 PM~14621826
> *HEY YOU STILL GOT SOME OF THOSE FULTON SHIRTS? I GOT YOUR INFO JUST NEED TO KNOW IF YOU GOT THEM
> *


what size?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 29 2009, 10:15 PM~14623426
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490832
> *


Spanky, your not selling the legendry BIG MAMA'S are you? Let me know if the sidewinders mite be an option


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14623147
> *if i dont sell the setup right away maybe ill take it apart and chrome it
> *


HERE WE GO . THAT'S WHAT U SAID ABOUT THE DUECE. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:15 PM~14622735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 29 2009, 10:51 PM~14624131
> *what size?
> *


2x


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:41 PM~14623072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks real good Able.........Like the Baby Adels


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 08:52 PM~14623183
> *ill give you a good deal on it.
> *



PM ME A PRICE BRO. THANKS


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Jul 28 2009, 11:43 PM~14612635-->
> 
> 
> 
> No love for tru rays?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was gonna to say something.... glad I read the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 08:37 AM~14614607
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WHEN YOU MENTION ANY TRU WHEEL ITS AUTOMATIC YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE FAMOUS 3. EXPECT FOR THOSE EARLY 90S CRUISER WIRE CRAP :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Jul 29 2009, 09:41 AM~14615106
> *TRU=FAMILY
> *



The homies are on point! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

No More Mock Ups...




















These are done! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, *prewar_gm_access*


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 30 2009, 10:56 PM~14633494
> *No More Mock Ups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are done! :biggrin:
> *



I cant see the pics  Email them to me please :biggrin: I pm'd you my email :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

2- #6 slowdowns for 
$80
sale good until Friday July 31st


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, prewar_gm_access 


:biggrin: What up homies :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 30 2009, 09:07 PM~14633634
> *I cant see the pics    Email them to me please  :biggrin:  I pm'd you my email  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *



done!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 30 2009, 11:17 PM~14633767
> *done!
> *



Looking great :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 30 2009, 07:56 PM~14633494
> *No More Mock Ups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are done! :biggrin:
> *


old school.


----------



## SUPREME69

loving them adels TOPFAN :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14633885
> *loving them adels TOPFAN :biggrin:
> *



I really like the Baby Adels! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 30 2009, 09:23 PM~14633846
> *old school.
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14633922
> *I really like the Baby Adels! :biggrin:
> *



out of all the dumps, i like those the best. something about them.


----------



## baghdady

DIPPINIT 

Unregistered


:tears:


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, *prewar_gm_access*


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 30 2009, 09:08 PM~14633660
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TOPFAN, prewar_gm_access
> :biggrin:  What up homies  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 30 2009, 11:38 PM~14635228
> *DIPPINIT
> 
> Unregistered
> :tears:
> *


damn again????


----------



## prewar_gm_access

For sale, PM me with your highest offer. I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 31 2009, 01:58 AM~14635382
> *For sale,  PM me with your highest offer.  I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 31 2009, 01:58 AM~14635382
> *For sale,  PM me with your highest offer.  I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 30 2009, 10:58 PM~14635382
> *For sale,  PM me with your highest offer.  I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You selling your set up??? you been putting together for while now.. :0


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 30 2009, 11:58 PM~14635382
> *For sale,  PM me with your highest offer.  I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIIIIIIG MONEY :0 GOOD LUCK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 30 2009, 11:58 PM~14635382
> *For sale,  PM me with your highest offer.  I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont do it dont sale your set up check yourself in2 rehab


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 31 2009, 09:18 AM~14636724
> *dont do it dont sale your set up check yourself in2 rehab
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

2- #6 slowdowns for 
$80
sale good until Friday July 31st


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 30 2009, 11:58 PM~14635382
> *For sale,  PM me with your highest offer.  I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 31 2009, 08:16 PM~14638176
> *Sold :biggrin:
> *


Quick, call your dopeman :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 31 2009, 01:16 PM~14638176
> *Sold :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

now sold thanks seth ill get em boxed up


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2009, 03:28 PM~14639455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now sold thanks seth ill get em boxed up
> *



:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 30 2009, 10:58 PM~14635382
> *For sale,  PM me with your highest offer.  I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 31 2009, 08:18 AM~14636724
> *dont do it dont sale your set up check yourself in2 rehab
> *


I will after this one  Just one more fix :uh:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## baghdady




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

damn everyone keeps popping out killer setups and selling them off. There must be some really beautiful cars being built right now.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 30 2009, 10:58 PM~14635382
> *For sale,  PM me with your highest offer.  I"m back on Dope and need a fix real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 1 2009, 08:20 PM~14648612
> *damn everyone keeps popping out killer setups and selling them off. There must be some really beautiful cars being built right now.
> *



hno: :h5:


----------



## JasonJ

Page 200 yet???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

DON'T GET MAD JAY THINGS GO GOOD FOR ME ABOUT THE 200 TIME LOL


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT
200 pgs


----------



## BIG RED

:0 Page 200 and only about 50 pages of bullshit.....Doing better then the last topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

*eemco setup for sale*




























*nos eemcos,pumps,slowdowns,checkvalves,hydroaire dumps. And aircraft used matching tanks*

_$3500 priced to sell fast_


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## R0L0

I got the first piece for my aircraft set up now I just need to find the rest :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 3 2009, 07:30 AM~14658143
> *I got the first piece for my aircraft set up now I just need to find the rest :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 3 2009, 08:35 AM~14659027
> *very nice
> *


Thanks bro.... I might be getting another one :biggrin: :biggrin: I looking for some OG canon plugs for them if anyone has some for sale....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 3 2009, 08:40 AM~14659062
> *Thanks bro.... I might be getting another one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I looking for some OG canon plugs for them if anyone has some for sale....
> *



think MR.LAC has some of those


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 3 2009, 08:58 AM~14659228
> *think MR.LAC has some of those
> *


ya I hit him up we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 29 2009, 12:25 AM~14611147
> *Are those catch jars hard to get?
> *


you dont need them unless your pumps are junk.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 3 2009, 04:42 PM~14663270
> *you dont need them unless your pumps are junk.
> *



they look nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 3 2009, 05:42 PM~14663270
> *you dont need them unless your pumps are junk.
> *


Just bought 2 777's from Abel,I have no doubt they are good,I like the look of those jars.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 3 2009, 05:09 PM~14663565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice Abel,I like the handles.Whats the ticket on them?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

whats the biggest slow downs i can get ???

the rest of my setup is big i think i need to stay in that direction i think


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 3 2009, 05:42 PM~14663270-->
> 
> 
> 
> you dont need them unless your pumps are junk.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 07:01 PM~14664143
> *Just bought 2 777's from Abel,I have no doubt they are good,I like the look of those jars.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 3 2009, 07:27 PM~14664389
> *whats the biggest slow downs i can get ???
> 
> the rest of my setup is big i think i need to stay in that direction i think
> *



I got those #10s like Ted Wells gets from me for some setups he uses like That Blue rooster setup from Elite.
I got one in my setup. They are a healthy size...you can see them in my EEMCO setup for sale in this thread


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 3 2009, 06:27 PM~14664389
> *whats the biggest slow downs i can get ???
> 
> the rest of my setup is big i think i need to stay in that direction i think
> *


the bigger the slown down the harder it is to control the speed when it dumps


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 3 2009, 07:53 PM~14664635
> *the bigger the slown down the harder it is to control the speed when it dumps
> *



yea i thought about that but i'm only running two so i hope i will be ok


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 3 2009, 07:39 PM~14664510
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> I got those #10s like Ted Wells gets from me for some setups he uses like That Blue rooster setup from Elite.
> I got one in my setup. They are a healthy size...you can see them in my EEMCO setup for sale in this thread
> *


yea but i would like to get females


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 3 2009, 08:01 PM~14664143
> *Just bought 2 777's from Abel,I have no doubt they are good,I like the look of those jars.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 3 2009, 07:58 PM~14664667
> *yea but i would like to get females
> *


I understand, but these are easy to cut and tap.
 
or, I can have it done before they are sent to you


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 19 2008, 11:05 AM~11382086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jajajaja


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 3 2009, 10:51 PM~14667115
> *jajajaja
> *


why 3 batteries..
jajajajaja


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14667502
> *why 3 batteries..
> jajajajaja
> *


So I could run that aircraft solenoid pendejo.........
Is it wrong to run 3 batteries? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 3 2009, 11:25 PM~14667580
> *So I could run that aircraft solenoid pendejo.........
> Is it wrong to run 3 batteries? :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

its funny because thats the best you can do....a comment about the batteries


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 3 2009, 11:32 PM~14667662
> *its funny because thats the best you can do....a comment about the batteries
> *



well at least its original bro my bad


----------



## jgcustomz

just finished my 2 pump pesco set up in my 68 and repainted the car as well, set up consist of 2 hydro airs, 2 pesco 777 , 2 bendix oil filters, 2 round oxygen tanks that where used in the ring by Gorge Forman the boxer, and and a larg oxygen tank, and two chrome water faucet valves. still have a few things to add to it but i am very happy with its performance, i also went with a push button switch panel.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 3 2009, 11:58 PM~14667956
> *just finished my 2 pump pesco set up in my 68 and repainted the car as well, set up consist of 2 hydro airs, 2 pesco 777 , 2 bendix oil filters, 2 round oxygen tanks that where used in the ring by Gorge Forman the boxer, and and a larg oxygen tank, still have a few things to add to it but i am very happy with its performance, i also went with a push button switch panel.
> *



nice ...post pics!!!


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 3 2009, 11:58 PM~14667956
> *just finished my 2 pump pesco set up in my 68 and repainted the car as well, set up consist of 2 hydro airs, 2 pesco 777 , 2 bendix oil filters, 2 round oxygen tanks that where used in the ring by Gorge Forman the boxer, and and a larg oxygen tank, and two chrome water faucet valves. still have a few things to add to it but i am very happy with its performance, i also went with a push button switch panel.
> *


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 4 2009, 12:00 AM~14667991
> *
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

nice and unique...what you doing with back caps?


----------



## jgcustomz

thanks to Hydros for the repair manuals will post a video of it operating as soon as i make one. also would like to thank all LIL members that sold me the parts , i'm not sure from whom i bought what. but thanks. all the info in this forum wuz very helpful as well.


----------



## Rollinaround

hecho in mexico?


que?


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 4 2009, 12:06 AM~14668044
> *nice and unique...what you doing with back caps?
> *


thanks, wuz trying to have some custom ones made, but i just wuz dying to take my car to a big local car show on sunday so i just left it like that for now. also polishing the elcrical boxes, and have a few ods and ends to take car of. but it werks beautiful.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 4 2009, 12:15 AM~14668148
> *thanks, wuz trying to have some custom ones made, but i just wuz dying to take my car to a big local car show on sunday so i just left it like that for now. also polishing the elcrical boxes, and have a few ods and ends to take car of. but it werks beautiful.
> *



eqs?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1292530743.html


----------



## baghdady

21 members are celebrating their birthday today
capone530(29), 72 kutty(34), LILHOBBZ805(18), baghdady(35), shrekinacutty(25), HOP SKOTCH(26), oldlefty64(33), HIGHTONE(47), HEV_e_Chevy89(26), youngdude(16), ALTERED ONES(29), spike90fleetwood(29), YounG LuX(21), Six-o-two(33), Fifty 1 Fifty CC(33), Douk(35), SHAVD(28), PRESIDENT_OBAMA!(48), Siim123(17), EL HATER(25), RF LINCOLN(23)




:happysad: Another Birthday in the desert :happysad: 

This thread keeps a smile on my face. Lets keep the pics coming, stories..what ever :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Happy Birthday


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 3 2009, 11:49 PM~14668715
> *21 members are celebrating their birthday today
> capone530(29), 72 kutty(34), LILHOBBZ805(18), baghdady(35), shrekinacutty(25), HOP SKOTCH(26), oldlefty64(33), HIGHTONE(47), HEV_e_Chevy89(26), youngdude(16), ALTERED ONES(29), spike90fleetwood(29), YounG LuX(21), Six-o-two(33), Fifty 1 Fifty CC(33), Douk(35), SHAVD(28), PRESIDENT_OBAMA!(48), Siim123(17), EL HATER(25), RF LINCOLN(23)
> :happysad:  Another Birthday in the desert  :happysad:
> 
> This thread keeps a smile on my face. Lets keep the pics coming, stories..what ever  :biggrin:
> *


Happy birthaday homie


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 3 2009, 11:49 PM~14668715
> *21 members are celebrating their birthday today
> capone530(29), 72 kutty(34), LILHOBBZ805(18), baghdady(35), shrekinacutty(25), HOP SKOTCH(26), oldlefty64(33), HIGHTONE(47), HEV_e_Chevy89(26), youngdude(16), ALTERED ONES(29), spike90fleetwood(29), YounG LuX(21), Six-o-two(33), Fifty 1 Fifty CC(33), Douk(35), SHAVD(28), PRESIDENT_OBAMA!(48), Siim123(17), EL HATER(25), RF LINCOLN(23)
> :happysad:  Another Birthday in the desert  :happysad:
> 
> This thread keeps a smile on my face. Lets keep the pics coming, stories..what ever  :biggrin:
> *


happy b-day bro!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14664389
> *whats the biggest slow downs i can get ???
> 
> the rest of my setup is big i think i need to stay in that direction i think
> *


i had some #16's about 5-6 years ago.


mofo's were huge...they were as tall as a standard tailgate pump block.



from left to right is: #4, #8 and #16











#16 beside a #8










#16 zigzag, #8 zigzag, #8 check, #16 check










#8 check & #16 check












forgot i had these pics...


----------



## Firefly

Those fuckers are huge! :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

lol those might be to big lol


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Aug 4 2009, 10:08 AM~14669966-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 10:29 AM~14670104
> *Happy birthaday homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Aug 4 2009, 10:49 AM~14670263
> *happy b-day bro!!!!!!
> *



:wave: Thanks guys. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Where is George? I was waiting on my birthday announcement :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 4 2009, 04:43 PM~14674722
> *Where is George? I was waiting on my birthday announcement  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: baghdady


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 4 2009, 03:35 PM~14672847
> *lol  those might be to big lol
> *


GINORMOUS! :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 31 2009, 07:10 PM~13448459
> *Just got these ones  they are for sale a pair of 777's Brand new. PM ME FOR PRICE! very good price hard to get in this clean of condition. Back caps perfect no dents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME PRICED SHIPPED IF STILL AVALIABLE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 4 2009, 03:43 PM~14674722
> *Where is George? I was waiting on my birthday announcement  :cheesy:
> *



MINES TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

IN CASE ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN ANY OG ZENITH STUFF. :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=491132&st=0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 4 2009, 11:02 PM~14677544
> *MINES TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Cool!


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

anybody have a filter for sale?something on the small side


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

I got 2 OG Adel's now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Im looking for 1 or 2 more :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

lookin good bro!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 4 2009, 04:43 PM~14674722
> *Where is George? I was waiting on my birthday announcement  :cheesy:
> *


Just got back from LA and missed your birthday party  

But I did deliver you present :biggrin: 











Happy birthday Danny and welcome to the "PESCO FAN CLUB"


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 5 2009, 04:15 PM~14686555-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 OG Adel's now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Im looking for 1 or 2 more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOUR MOVING FAST
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Aug 5 2009, 05:13 PM~14687136
> *Just got back from LA and missed your birthday party
> 
> But I did deliver you present :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Danny and welcome to the "PESCO FAN CLUB"
> *



THATS NICE


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14687136
> *Just got back from LA and missed your birthday party
> 
> But I did deliver you present :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Danny and welcome to the "PESCO FAN CLUB"
> *




Thanks brother. What a birthday present it is :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 5 2009, 06:06 PM~14687707
> *YOUR MOVING FAST
> THATS NICE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14687136
> *Just got back from LA and missed your birthday party
> 
> But I did deliver you present :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Danny and welcome to the "PESCO FAN CLUB"
> *




one day ill be like you and join the fan club


----------



## kevink623

Did a little more on my setup


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Aug 5 2009, 07:07 PM~14688430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little more on my setup
> *


 :0


----------



## baghdady

^^^^^ Nice kevink623


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14687136
> *Just got back from LA and missed your birthday party
> 
> But I did deliver you present :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Danny and welcome to the "PESCO FAN CLUB"
> *




I want to let everybody know. George has gone above and beyond to help me out in my quest for a unique set up. His willingness to help a homie out who he has never met just goes to show the type of person that he is and his great character towards people as a whole. I am very greatfull for everything that you have done for me brother and I will someday soon take a special trip to go visit you and thank you in person. This is real talk brother, you have a friend for life! 

I would also like to thank Mike Isiki for reaching out and helping me as well. I got a few opportunities to speak to him directly, he is an awesome guy and one that even thou you have never met him you could spend hours on the phone talking to him like you have known him all your life. I know I did it the first time I spoke to him.

Last but not least is the homie TOPFAN. he reached out to me and helped me as well. Great guy to deal with and I would "And I already have" recommended him to anybody that is looking for help in this field.


All of you guys are making my dream a reality. And I trully thank you for everything you have done for me.

Danny


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Aug 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14688430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little more on my setup
> *


that is looking very nice.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 08:27 PM~14688639
> *I want to let everybody know. George has gone above and beyond to help me out in my quest for a unique set up. His willingness to help a homie out who he has never met just goes to show the type of person that he is and his great character towards people as a whole. I am very greatfull for everything that you have done for me brother and I will someday soon take a special trip to go visit you and thank you in person. This is real talk brother, you have a friend for life!
> 
> I would also like to thank Mike Isiki for reaching out and helping me as well. I got a few opportunities to speak to him directly, he is an awesome guy and one that even thou you have never met him you could spend hours on the phone talking to him like you have known him all your life. I know I did it the first time I spoke to him.
> 
> Last but not least is the homie TOPFAN. he reached out to me and helped me as well. Great guy to deal with and I would "And I already have" recommended him to anybody that is looking for help in this field.
> All of you guys are making my dream a reality. And I trully thank you for everything you have done for me.
> 
> Danny
> *


cant wait to see what you are building! :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 5 2009, 08:54 PM~14689566
> *cant wait to see what you are building! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Aug 5 2009, 11:54 PM~14689566-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see what you are building! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 12:00 AM~14689606
> *x2
> *



The car is getting re-done. Set up will be going in here


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 10:09 PM~14689685
> *The car is getting re-done. Set up will be going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wow! that car is already bad!!! its gonna be a show stopper :yes:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 6 2009, 12:11 AM~14689697
> *:0 wow! that car is already bad!!! its gonna be a show stopper :yes:
> *


I have great guys helping me. without them it would not be possible. but we are trying our best


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 09:09 PM~14689685
> *The car is getting re-done. Set up will be going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow bro very nice... all the best to you on your re-build. im redoing my 62 as well...


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 6 2009, 12:23 AM~14689785
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 08:27 PM~14688639
> *I want to let everybody know. George has gone above and beyond to help me out in my quest for a unique set up. His willingness to help a homie out who he has never met just goes to show the type of person that he is and his great character towards people as a whole. I am very greatfull for everything that you have done for me brother and I will someday soon take a special trip to go visit you and thank you in person. This is real talk brother, you have a friend for life!
> 
> I would also like to thank Mike Isiki for reaching out and helping me as well. I got a few opportunities to speak to him directly, he is an awesome guy and one that even thou you have never met him you could spend hours on the phone talking to him like you have known him all your life. I know I did it the first time I spoke to him.
> 
> Last but not least is the homie TOPFAN. he reached out to me and helped me as well. Great guy to deal with and I would "And I already have" recommended him to anybody that is looking for help in this field.
> All of you guys are making my dream a reality. And I trully thank you for everything you have done for me.
> 
> Danny
> *


well said george is a real good guy very helpful his word is good hes not doing this 4 the money hes doing it 4 the love of cars and mike has skills the man knows what he is doing true talent real easy guy 2 get along with


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 6 2009, 01:24 AM~14690247
> *well said george is a real good guy very helpful his word is good hes not doing this 4 the money hes doing it 4 the love of cars and  mike has skills the man knows what he is doing true talent real easy guy 2 get along with
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 10:09 PM~14689685
> *The car is getting re-done. Set up will be going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14688430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little more on my setup
> *


Looks Great Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 6 2009, 01:09 AM~14689685
> *The car is getting re-done. Set up will be going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 One Sweet Ride.....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 08:27 PM~14688639
> *I want to let everybody know. George has gone above and beyond to help me out in my quest for a unique set up. His willingness to help a homie out who he has never met just goes to show the type of person that he is and his great character towards people as a whole. I am very greatfull for everything that you have done for me brother and I will someday soon take a special trip to go visit you and thank you in person. This is real talk brother, you have a friend for life!
> 
> I would also like to thank Mike Isiki for reaching out and helping me as well. I got a few opportunities to speak to him directly, he is an awesome guy and one that even thou you have never met him you could spend hours on the phone talking to him like you have known him all your life. I know I did it the first time I spoke to him.
> 
> Last but not least is the homie TOPFAN. he reached out to me and helped me as well. Great guy to deal with and I would "And I already have" recommended him to anybody that is looking for help in this field.
> All of you guys are making my dream a reality. And I trully thank you for everything you have done for me.
> 
> Danny
> *



Thanks Danny, I am in good company!

George is a great guy and Mike's work speaks for itself! He has built some of the nicest set ups out there.I am sure you are gonna have a unique set up and your car is already awesome!

I am happy that you are gonna get the set up of your dreams.  

Your friend, Abel.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 10:09 PM~14689685
> *The car is getting re-done. Set up will be going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 6 2009, 08:49 AM~14691566
> *Thanks Danny, I am in good company!
> 
> George is a great guy and Mike's work speaks for itself! He has built some of the nicest set ups out there.I am sure you are gonna have a unique set up and your car is already awesome!
> 
> I am happy that you are gonna get the set up of your dreams.
> 
> Your friend, Abel.
> *



Thanks for everything brother. I hope to meet you in person soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14687136
> *Just got back from LA and missed your birthday party
> 
> But I did deliver you present :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Danny and welcome to the "PESCO FAN CLUB"
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 6 2009, 09:16 AM~14691712
> *
> *


just drop me an email lol :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

I finally got around to taking a pic of my set up with the new additions... 2 polished Adex's :biggrin: I have my cylinders on the way, all I need are some nice fittings. I was thinking of going stainless so all I have to do is have them polished then I can start putting shit together instead of just sitting on my desk.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 6 2009, 12:28 PM~14694317
> *I finally got around to taking a pic of my set up with the new additions... 2 polished Adex's :biggrin: I have my cylinders on the way, all I need are some nice fittings. I was thinking of going stainless so all I have to do is have them polished then I can start putting shit together instead of just sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice stuff!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 6 2009, 12:01 PM~14694638
> *nice stuff!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

this is a great topic.





most of the time. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 11:27 PM~14688639
> *I want to let everybody know. George has gone above and beyond to help me out in my quest for a unique set up. His willingness to help a homie out who he has never met just goes to show the type of person that he is and his great character towards people as a whole. I am very greatfull for everything that you have done for me brother and I will someday soon take a special trip to go visit you and thank you in person. This is real talk brother, you have a friend for life!
> 
> I would also like to thank Mike Isiki for reaching out and helping me as well. I got a few opportunities to speak to him directly, he is an awesome guy and one that even thou you have never met him you could spend hours on the phone talking to him like you have known him all your life. I know I did it the first time I spoke to him.
> 
> Last but not least is the homie TOPFAN. he reached out to me and helped me as well. Great guy to deal with and I would "And I already have" recommended him to anybody that is looking for help in this field.
> All of you guys are making my dream a reality. And I trully thank you for everything you have done for me.
> 
> Danny
> *




AIRCRAFT CREATES A SPECIAL BOND BETWEEN FELLOW RIDERS 
:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 08:27 PM~14688639
> *I want to let everybody know. George has gone above and beyond to help me out in my quest for a unique set up. His willingness to help a homie out who he has never met just goes to show the type of person that he is and his great character towards people as a whole. I am very greatfull for everything that you have done for me brother and I will someday soon take a special trip to go visit you and thank you in person. This is real talk brother, you have a friend for life!
> 
> I would also like to thank Mike Isiki for reaching out and helping me as well. I got a few opportunities to speak to him directly, he is an awesome guy and one that even thou you have never met him you could spend hours on the phone talking to him like you have known him all your life. I know I did it the first time I spoke to him.
> 
> Last but not least is the homie TOPFAN. he reached out to me and helped me as well. Great guy to deal with and I would "And I already have" recommended him to anybody that is looking for help in this field.
> All of you guys are making my dream a reality. And I trully thank you for everything you have done for me.
> 
> Danny
> *


Thanks for the good words Danny. It's the least I could do for you bro. Four tours in Baghdad Shows me what kind of a man you are. Straight up Loco or in love with your country. Or maybe both. My hats off to you and your brothers over there. I know its not easy being away from home on your birthday and you would rather be with the wife and kids. Me and Mike wanted to do something special for you to show our appreciation for our brothers in arms. I hope everything comes together and you ride but most of all I pray you get home on one piece.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 6 2009, 01:28 PM~14694317
> *I finally got around to taking a pic of my set up with the new additions... 2 polished Adex's :biggrin: I have my cylinders on the way, all I need are some nice fittings. I was thinking of going stainless so all I have to do is have them polished then I can start putting shit together instead of just sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a nice collection u got there


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 5 2009, 11:09 PM~14689685
> *The car is getting re-done. Set up will be going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see this one finished


----------



## kevink623

Thats a nice trey baghdady cant wait to see the setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 6 2009, 06:12 PM~14696427
> *Thanks for the good words Danny.  It's the least I could do for you bro.  Four tours in Baghdad Shows me what kind of a man you are.  Straight up Loco or in love with your country.  Or maybe both.  My hats off to you and your brothers over there.  I know its not easy being away from home on your birthday and you would rather be with the wife and kids.  Me and Mike wanted to do something special for you to show our appreciation for our brothers in arms.  I hope everything comes together and you ride but most of all I pray you get home on one piece.
> *



You are the man brother!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Aug 6 2009, 05:43 PM~14696188-->
> 
> 
> 
> AIRCRAFT CREATES A SPECIAL BOND BETWEEN FELLOW RIDERS
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure brother  :h5: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 06:22 PM~14696500
> *Can't wait to see this one finished
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kevink623_@Aug 6 2009, 07:48 PM~14697193
> *Thats a nice trey baghdady cant wait to see the setup. :thumbsup:
> *


It will get posted on here when we finish with it. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

I HAD THE PLEASURE OF SPEAKING WITH MIKE ISHIKI A FEW MINUTES AGO. HE IS A REALLY GREAT GUY AND VERY HELPFUL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK YOU VERY MUCH MIKE. I KNOW YOU DON'T GET ON HERE THAT OFTEN BUT IM SURE YOU WILL RUN BY IT SOONER OR LATER :biggrin: :biggrin: GREAT TALKING WITH YOU HOMIE :biggrin: 

ROLO


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 6 2009, 02:43 PM~14696188
> *AIRCRAFT CREATES A SPECIAL BOND BETWEEN FELLOW RIDERS
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



WELL SAID BRO. I HAVE TALK WITH A FEW OF THE GUYS ON THIS THREAD AND ALL OF THEM HAVE BEEN REALLY COOL AND HELPFUL. THANKS EVERYONE  

ROLO


----------



## Rollinaround

UPDATE

*BUY THIS BEFORE AUGUST 31ST AND GET 2 EQUALIZERS WITH THE DEAL !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jgcustomz

had a chance for a nice photo, this is my 68 i just finished a 777 set up this weekend.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 6 2009, 07:22 PM~14698485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a chance for a nice photo, this is my 68 i just finished a 777 set up this weekend.
> *


NICE PIC HOMIE.


----------



## jgcustomz

thanks rolo :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 6 2009, 08:45 PM~14699417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks rolo  :thumbsup:
> *


where did u take that pic at?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 6 2009, 08:22 PM~14698485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a chance for a nice photo, this is my 68 i just finished a 777 set up this weekend.
> *


lets see the setup :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: baghdady, 6ix5iveIMP, *prewar_gm_access*


:wave:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 4 2009, 12:10 AM~14668097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to Hydros for the repair manuals will post a video of it operating as soon as i make one. also would like to thank all LIL members that sold me the parts , i'm not sure from whom i bought what. but thanks. all the info in this forum wuz very helpful as well.
> *


had posted some pics on page 201


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 6 2009, 11:17 PM~14699789
> *lets see the setup :biggrin:
> *


pics on page 201


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 6 2009, 11:53 PM~14700161
> *pics on page 201
> *


will try to get a video of it in action tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

anyone have any rebuild kits for the pesco 777 gears. pm me price if available.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 11:12 PM~14699738
> *where did u take that pic at?
> *


i live in the - massachussetts - rhode island - border and there is a army navy store 15 min. from my house.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 6 2009, 10:45 PM~14700087
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: baghdady, 6ix5iveIMP, prewar_gm_access
> :wave:
> *


 :h5: :wave: :h5:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 6 2009, 12:28 PM~14694317
> *I finally got around to taking a pic of my set up with the new additions... 2 polished Adex's :biggrin: I have my cylinders on the way, all I need are some nice fittings. I was thinking of going stainless so all I have to do is have them polished then I can start putting shit together instead of just sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Someone has been busy. Your stuff is clean, makes it nice to work with NOS and super clean parts. I'm rebuilding stuff for my 41. Can't wait to get it going.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by ss62vert+Aug 6 2009, 02:28 PM~14694317-->
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to taking a pic of my set up with the new additions... 2 polished Adex's :biggrin: I have my cylinders on the way, all I need are some nice fittings. I was thinking of going stainless so all I have to do is have them polished then I can start putting shit together instead of just sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 03:01 PM~14694638
> *nice stuff!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 03:48 PM~14695060
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *



:0 X3 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 07:59 PM~14697268
> *I HAD THE PLEASURE OF SPEAKING WITH MIKE ISHIKI A FEW MINUTES AGO. HE IS A REALLY GREAT GUY AND VERY HELPFUL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THANK YOU VERY MUCH MIKE. I KNOW YOU DON'T GET ON HERE THAT OFTEN BUT IM SURE YOU WILL RUN BY IT SOONER OR LATER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GREAT TALKING WITH YOU HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> ROLO
> *



Mike is awesome brother he will take care of you  :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14698485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a chance for a nice photo, this is my 68 i just finished a 777 set up this weekend.
> *



Damn I love this picture. If I was you I would make this poster size and put that bad boy on my wall


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 6 2009, 11:22 PM~14698485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a chance for a nice photo, this is my 68 i just finished a 777 set up this weekend.
> *


at a quick glance it looked like the missles where on the car. lol.


----------



## jgcustomz

last pic I promise


----------



## baghdady

The Process Has Begun :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 7 2009, 06:09 AM~14701099
> *The Process Has Begun  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Brushes look good!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 6 2009, 06:12 PM~14696427
> *Thanks for the good words Danny.  It's the least I could do for you bro.  Four tours in Baghdad Shows me what kind of a man you are.  Straight up Loco or in love with your country.  Or maybe both.  My hats off to you and your brothers over there.  I know its not easy being away from home on your birthday and you would rather be with the wife and kids.  Me and Mike wanted to do something special for you to show our appreciation for our brothers in arms.  I hope everything comes together and you ride but most of all I pray you get home on one piece.
> *




Damn 4 tours? hats off to you and thanks for the service.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 6 2009, 09:59 PM~14700204
> *i live in the -  massachussetts - rhode island - border and there is a army navy store 15 min. from my house.
> *


 :0 :0 wow very cool bro :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 7 2009, 05:09 AM~14701099
> *The Process Has Begun  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you move fast homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Aug 7 2009, 05:09 AM~14701099-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Process Has Begun   :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the plans for the Pesco fans Danny, OG or custom?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 05:44 AM~14701253
> *Brushes look good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X3
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Aug 7 2009, 05:48 AM~14701268
> *Damn 4 tours? hats off to you and thanks for the service.
> *


x3 :h5:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 7 2009, 04:18 AM~14700988
> *last pic  I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 6 2009, 11:28 AM~14694317
> *I finally got around to taking a pic of my set up with the new additions... 2 polished Adex's :biggrin: I have my cylinders on the way, all I need are some nice fittings. I was thinking of going stainless so all I have to do is have them polished then I can start putting shit together instead of just sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up rick :wave: _Clean parts!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 6 2009, 04:59 PM~14697268-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD THE PLEASURE OF SPEAKING WITH MIKE ISHIKI A FEW MINUTES AGO. HE IS A REALLY GREAT GUY AND VERY HELPFUL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THANK YOU VERY MUCH MIKE. I KNOW YOU DON'T GET ON HERE THAT OFTEN BUT IM SURE YOU WILL RUN BY IT SOONER OR LATER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GREAT TALKING WITH YOU HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> ROLO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTT for the homie mike to see  Good talking to you too homie.:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 07:07 PM~14688430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little more on my setup
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Aug 6 2009, 02:43 PM~14696188
> *AIRCRAFT CREATES A SPECIAL BOND BETWEEN FELLOW RIDERS
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 7 2009, 07:29 AM~14701816
> *TTT for the homie mike to see  Good talking to you too homie.:wave:
> 
> looking good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :h5:
> *



It was good talking to you too bro.. Im sure we will talk again very soon :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

AFTER READING SOME OF THE DRAMA ON THESE AIRCRAFT PAGES I CAN SEE HOW IT CAN SCARE SOME PEOPLE AWAY FROM AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS. BUT AFTER TALKING TO ALOT OF THE HOMIES WITHIN THESE PAGES, EVERYONE HAS BEEN SO COOL AND WILLING TO HELP OUT A NEWBIE ( TO AIRCRAFT ). I CANT WAIT TO PUT AN AIRCRAFT SET UP TOGETHER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT HAS ALSO BEEN A GREAT WAY TO MEET AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

im selling all my AC parts.........on to the next fad.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 7 2009, 08:57 AM~14702556
> *im selling all my AC parts.........on to the next fad.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 6 2009, 06:43 PM~14696188
> *AIRCRAFT CREATES A SPECIAL BOND BETWEEN FELLOW RIDERS
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


:h5:


and also allows pitbulls to meet special people. :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 7 2009, 09:23 AM~14701772
> *NICE! :biggrin:
> *


  thanks homie its all of you with all the helpful info on this topic that made this aircraft set up come together.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 7 2009, 09:09 AM~14701099
> *The Process Has Begun  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Aug 7 2009, 08:44 AM~14701253-->
> 
> 
> 
> Brushes look good!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 08:48 AM~14701268
> *Damn 4 tours? hats off to you and thanks for the service.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother, I know myself and all of the soldiers out here really appreciate the support. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by E.C. [email protected] 7 2009, 10:12 AM~14701685
> *you move fast homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am all the way in Iraq :biggrin: My friends out there in Cali move fast. Without them my set up would be on a shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 10:23 AM~14701763
> *Whats the plans for the Pesco fans Danny, OG or custom?
> X3
> 
> x3 :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going CUSTOM brother :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by E.C. [email protected] 7 2009, 11:53 AM~14702525
> *AFTER READING SOME OF THE DRAMA ON THESE AIRCRAFT PAGES I CAN SEE HOW IT CAN SCARE SOME PEOPLE AWAY FROM AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS. BUT AFTER TALKING TO ALOT OF THE HOMIES WITHIN THESE PAGES, EVERYONE HAS BEEN SO COOL AND WILLING TO HELP OUT A NEWBIE ( TO AIRCRAFT ). I CANT WAIT TO PUT AN AIRCRAFT SET UP TOGETHER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IT HAS ALSO BEEN A GREAT WAY TO MEET AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah bro, I read all the threads as well. They dont paint a real picture of what you find in this thread. But people like you and me coming in here and giving credit to those that go out of their way to be helpful gives everyone a better understanding of the real help and support guys like you and me receive from the guys that are experienced in this field.
> 
> That I believe will turn this thread from something of curiosity into a great thread about not only great aircraft systems but also dig into the past and show off and display what i believe are the greatest set ups to ever be installed on lowriders past and present!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 7 2009, 11:57 AM~14702556
> *im selling all my AC parts.........on to the next fad.
> *


Whats the fad going on now Jaime 50 - 60 years :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 7 2009, 03:37 PM~14706264
> *:biggrin:
> Thanks brother, I know myself and all of the soldiers out here really appreciate the support. :thumbsup:
> I am all the way in Iraq  :biggrin:  My friends out there in Cali move fast. Without them my set up would be on a shelf
> We are going CUSTOM brother  :0
> Yeah bro, I read all the threads as well. They dont paint a real picture of what you find in this thread. But people like you and me coming in here and giving credit to those that go out of their way to be helpful gives everyone a better understanding of the real help and support guys like you and me receive from the guys that are experienced in this field.
> 
> That I believe will turn this thread from something of curiosity into a great thread about not only great aircraft systems but also dig into the past and show off and display what i believe are the greatest set ups to ever be installed on lowriders past and present!
> Whats the fad going on now Jaime 50 - 60 years  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 7 2009, 09:53 AM~14702525
> *AFTER READING SOME OF THE DRAMA ON THESE AIRCRAFT PAGES I CAN SEE HOW IT CAN SCARE SOME PEOPLE AWAY FROM AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS. BUT AFTER TALKING TO ALOT OF THE HOMIES WITHIN THESE PAGES, EVERYONE HAS BEEN SO COOL AND WILLING TO HELP OUT A NEWBIE ( TO AIRCRAFT ). I CANT WAIT TO PUT AN AIRCRAFT SET UP TOGETHER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IT HAS ALSO BEEN A GREAT WAY TO MEET AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *


This is for all of the new comers. There are some GOOD and BAD people on this thread just like all of the other threads. I won't mention any names to keep the attitudes down but there are a few names I will mention that make this place special. TATTOO 76, Hustler Spank, MR LAC, 41 BOWTIE, JUSTRIGHT, and a new face here but an old face to the game TOP FAN. These are some stand up cool homies that have pride in selling parts. I know I forgot to mention a few names. I know if I were to have a problem with something they sold me they would stand behind it. I know a couple of years ago the Aircraft thread and parts got a bad wrap and new people were afraid to spend there hard earned dollars on parts that were over priced and hard to replace. I got into this "selling parts" to help others. I want to see more of this in trunks in my area. You see a lot in LA but not up North. BUT that's changing :biggrin: can't wait for the super show. Got a few homies up here working on some tight set ups. It's all good. If your thinking of getting into aircraft Hit me up I'll do my best to send you in the right direction, to the bank stand in line and give me a call :roflmao: JK :biggrin: that's an inside joke right Danny. Get off the phone with mike  I'm getting jealous :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2009, 10:35 AM~14702868
> *:h5:
> and also allows pitbulls to meet special people. :biggrin:
> *


Got blue pups on the ground. Free papered pup with every set up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What a deal. Thanks TATTOO  :


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 7 2009, 07:31 PM~14707887
> *This is for all of the new comers.  There are some GOOD and BAD people on this thread just like all of the other threads.  I won't mention any names to keep the attitudes down but there are a few names I will mention that make this place special.  TATTOO 76, Hustler Spank, MR LAC, 41 BOWTIE, JUSTRIGHT, and a new face here but an old face to the game TOP FAN.  These are some stand up cool homies that have pride in selling parts.  I know I forgot to mention a few names.  I know if I were to have a problem with something they sold me they would stand behind it.  I know a couple of years ago the Aircraft thread and parts got a bad wrap and new people were afraid to spend there hard earned dollars on parts that were over priced and hard to replace.  I got into this "selling parts" to help others.  I want to see more of this in trunks in my area.  You see a lot in LA but not up North.  BUT that's changing :biggrin: can't wait for the super show.  Got a few homies up here working on some tight set ups.  It's all good.  If your thinking of getting into aircraft Hit me up  I'll do my best to send you in the right direction, to the bank stand in line and give me a call  :roflmao: JK  :biggrin: that's an inside joke right Danny.  Get off the phone with mike  I'm getting jealous :uh:
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 7 2009, 06:09 AM~14701099
> *The Process Has Begun   :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here we go :biggrin: we on a roll :cheesy: just cain't wait  I better get started on the tanks. I'll check with Mike. 
41 BOWTIE Looks like it's going to be tank week. I'll get with you. Hope I can find your tanks under all that dust :uh: 
I'ts been about 6 months but who is counting. Never tell a welder "don't worrie about it no rush" :nono:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 7 2009, 08:31 PM~14707887
> *This is for all of the new comers.  There are some GOOD and BAD people on this thread just like all of the other threads.  I won't mention any names to keep the attitudes down but there are a few names I will mention that make this place special.  TATTOO 76, Hustler Spank, MR LAC, 41 BOWTIE, JUSTRIGHT, and a new face here but an old face to the game TOP FAN.  These are some stand up cool homies that have pride in selling parts.  I know I forgot to mention a few names.  I know if I were to have a problem with something they sold me they would stand behind it.  I know a couple of years ago the Aircraft thread and parts got a bad wrap and new people were afraid to spend there hard earned dollars on parts that were over priced and hard to replace.  I got into this "selling parts" to help others.  I want to see more of this in trunks in my area.  You see a lot in LA but not up North.  BUT that's changing :biggrin: can't wait for the super show.  Got a few homies up here working on some tight set ups.  It's all good.  If your thinking of getting into aircraft Hit me up  I'll do my best to send you in the right direction, to the bank stand in line and give me a call  :roflmao: JK  :biggrin: that's an inside joke right Danny.  Get off the phone with mike  I'm getting jealous :uh:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 7 2009, 09:16 PM~14708644
> *
> *



I SHOWED MY LADY THE PESCO/ADEL COMBO YOU HAVE. I THINK I CONVINCED HER. MIGHT HAVE TO SWEETEN HER UP A LIL MORE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 7 2009, 10:31 PM~14707887
> *This is for all of the new comers.  There are some GOOD and BAD people on this thread just like all of the other threads.  I won't mention any names to keep the attitudes down but there are a few names I will mention that make this place special.  TATTOO 76, Hustler Spank, MR LAC, 41 BOWTIE, JUSTRIGHT, and a new face here but an old face to the game TOP FAN.  These are some stand up cool homies that have pride in selling parts.  I know I forgot to mention a few names.  I know if I were to have a problem with something they sold me they would stand behind it.  I know a couple of years ago the Aircraft thread and parts got a bad wrap and new people were afraid to spend there hard earned dollars on parts that were over priced and hard to replace.  I got into this "selling parts" to help others.  I want to see more of this in trunks in my area.  You see a lot in LA but not up North.  BUT that's changing :biggrin: can't wait for the super show.  Got a few homies up here working on some tight set ups.  It's all good.  If your thinking of getting into aircraft Hit me up  I'll do my best to send you in the right direction, to the bank stand in line and give me a call  :roflmao: JK  :biggrin: that's an inside joke right Danny.  I'm getting jealous :uh:
> *


Im still on the phone :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 7 2009, 10:45 PM~14708005
> *Here we go :biggrin: we on a roll :cheesy: just cain't wait  I better get started on the tanks.  I'll check with Mike.
> 41 BOWTIE  Looks like it's going to be tank week.  I'll get with you.  Hope I can find your tanks under all that dust :uh:
> I'ts been about 6 months but who is counting.  Never tell a welder "don't worrie about it no rush" :nono:
> *



Mike said to get busy :biggrin: Set up will be at his place in two weeks :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 7 2009, 11:50 PM~14709373
> *Mike said to get busy  :biggrin:  Set up will be at his place in two weeks  :0
> *


3 hours on the phone. I was just talking to your wife, we are both getting a little jealous :angry: She told me you have never talked to her that long. We know were your true love is. In the garage :uh: JK :biggrin: 

I'll get started first thing Monday morning Boss. It's going to be tank week 12 tanks to do Half of them are kustom tanks. Can't wait to see yours :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I was just joking and a lil drunk..........


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 8 2009, 03:29 AM~14709731
> *She told me you have never talked to her that long.  We know were your true love is. In the garage :uh: JK :biggrin:
> 
> I'll get started first thing Monday morning Boss.  It's going to be tank week 12 tanks to do Half of them are kustom tanks.  Can't wait to see yours :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: She would say that too :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, *prewar_gm_access*


Its 2:30am your time. You dont like to sleep :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

Here you go George :0


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 7 2009, 11:53 AM~14702525
> *AFTER READING SOME OF THE DRAMA ON THESE AIRCRAFT PAGES I CAN SEE HOW IT CAN SCARE SOME PEOPLE AWAY FROM AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS. BUT AFTER TALKING TO ALOT OF THE HOMIES WITHIN THESE PAGES, EVERYONE HAS BEEN SO COOL AND WILLING TO HELP OUT A NEWBIE ( TO AIRCRAFT ). I CANT WAIT TO PUT AN AIRCRAFT SET UP TOGETHER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IT HAS ALSO BEEN A GREAT WAY TO MEET AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *



wish you were there for the ones that got deleted, and these people had nothing to worry about they would have never deleted them.


----------



## Rollinaround

UPDATE

*BUY THIS BEFORE AUGUST 31ST AND GET 2 EQUALIZERS WITH THE DEAL !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 8 2009, 02:17 AM~14709910
> *Here you go George  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 those look really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 8 2009, 07:00 AM~14710478
> *wish you were there for the ones that got deleted, and these people had nothing to worry about they would have never deleted them.
> *


I caught alot of it before it got deleted I have come into this and other aircraft topics before they were deleted or cleaned up. Thats why I never really posted I just kind of read to tried to do some homework before I decided if aircraft was for me.. After talking to alot of the guys and hearing their passion for aircraft setups and lowriding I knew aircraft is the way to go. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 8 2009, 07:40 AM~14710624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2009, 09:43 AM~14710639
> *I caught alot of it before it got deleted I have come into this and other aircraft topics before they were deleted or cleaned up. Thats why I never really posted I just kind of read to tried to do some homework before I decided if aircraft was for me.. After talking to alot of the guys and hearing their passion for aircraft setups and lowriding I knew aircraft is the way to go.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



KEEP IT REAL,AND DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU HEAR.  MOST ARE OUT TO MAKE A DOLLAR FOR THEMSELVES-SO PUTTING DOWN OTHERS  IS THE WAY THEY ROLL.

MOSTLY, PEOPLE WHO JUST TALK DONT KNOW WHAT THEY WANT IN THIER TRUNKS ANYWAYS.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 8 2009, 07:47 AM~14710657
> *KEEP IT REAL,AND DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU HEAR.  MOST ARE OUT TO MAKE A DOLLAR FOR THEMSELVES-SO PUTTING DOWN OTHERS   IS THE WAY THEY ROLL.
> 
> MOSTLY, PEOPLE WHO JUST TALK DONT KNOW WHAT THEY WANT IN THIER TRUNKS ANYWAYS.
> *


I hear what your saying bro. Thats why I stay away from the drama and keep it cool with everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 7 2009, 09:31 PM~14707887
> *This is for all of the new comers.  There are some GOOD and BAD people on this thread just like all of the other threads.  I won't mention any names to keep the attitudes down but there are a few names I will mention that make this place special.  TATTOO 76, Hustler Spank, MR LAC, 41 BOWTIE, JUSTRIGHT, and a new face here but an old face to the game TOP FAN.  These are some stand up cool homies that have pride in selling parts.  I know I forgot to mention a few names.  I know if I were to have a problem with something they sold me they would stand behind it.  I know a couple of years ago the Aircraft thread and parts got a bad wrap and new people were afraid to spend there hard earned dollars on parts that were over priced and hard to replace.  I got into this "selling parts" to help others.  I want to see more of this in trunks in my area.  You see a lot in LA but not up North.  BUT that's changing :biggrin: can't wait for the super show.  Got a few homies up here working on some tight set ups.  It's all good.  If your thinking of getting into aircraft Hit me up  I'll do my best to send you in the right direction, to the bank stand in line and give me a call  :roflmao: JK  :biggrin: that's an inside joke right Danny.  Get off the phone with mike  I'm getting jealous :uh:
> *



I MISS THE DAYS WHEN YOU USED TO COME BY AND WANT TO TRADE PARTS. REMEMBER? YOU LEFT MAD BECAUSE I WOULDNT TRADE YOU. C'MON "BROTHER"... LETS TELL THE TRUTH.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 8 2009, 09:53 AM~14710680
> *I MISS THE DAYS WHEN YOU USED TO COME BY AND WANT TO TRADE PARTS. REMEMBER? YOU LEFT MAD BECAUSE I WOULDNT TRADE YOU. C'MON "BROTHER"... LETS TELL THE TRUTH.
> *



BY THE WAY,,, YOU EVER GET THOSE MONSTER GREENS WORKING


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 8 2009, 04:17 AM~14709910
> *Here you go George  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Aug 7 2009, 06:18 AM~14700988
> *last pic  I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pic


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 8 2009, 08:53 AM~14710680
> *I MISS THE DAYS WHEN YOU USED TO COME BY AND WANT TO TRADE PARTS. REMEMBER? YOU LEFT MAD BECAUSE I WOULDNT TRADE YOU. C'MON "BROTHER"... LETS TELL THE TRUTH.
> *


Yes true one time but lets set the record steight. My #8 zig zags had no value and your tripple 7s were over priced. I could see we were not going to do a trade unless I was going to take it in the shorts. As far as me leaving mad not even. You fallowed me to my car trying to make a sell. Then you called me in the morring told me you couldn't sleep and was worried that I would come back. Trippin. Let it go. How many years ago was it. Let it go.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 8 2009, 11:23 AM~14711068
> *Yes true one time but lets set the record steight.  My #8 zig zags had no value and your tripple 7s were over priced.  I could see we were not going to do a trade unless I was going to take it in the shorts.  As far as me leaving mad not even.  You fallowed me to my car trying to make a sell.  Then you called me in the morring told me you couldn't sleep and was worried that I would come back.  Trippin.  Let it go.  How many years ago was it.  Let it go.
> *



GEORGE...
I DIDNT NEED YOUR #8S .
YOU WERE TRYING TO TRADE OUT 777S THAT WERE SPOKEN FOR-REMEMBER ABOUT OUR EBAY DEAL- AND WANTED TO TRADE MONSTER GREENS THAT DIDNT WORK.

ABOUT ME FOLLOWING YOU OUT...YOU GOT MAD. TRUST ME I WASNT BEGGIN NOTHING BRO.  

YOUR WELCOMED ANYTIME  
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TRADES-SALES-ETC.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 8 2009, 11:13 AM~14711027
> *cool pic
> *



X2


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 8 2009, 04:31 AM~14707887
> *This is for all of the new comers.  There are some GOOD and BAD people on this thread just like all of the other threads.  I won't mention any names to keep the attitudes down but there are a few names I will mention that make this place special.  TATTOO 76, Hustler Spank, MR LAC, 41 BOWTIE, JUSTRIGHT, and a new face here but an old face to the game TOP FAN.  These are some stand up cool homies that have pride in selling parts.  I know I forgot to mention a few names.  I know if I were to have a problem with something they sold me they would stand behind it.  I know a couple of years ago the Aircraft thread and parts got a bad wrap and new people were afraid to spend there hard earned dollars on parts that were over priced and hard to replace.  I got into this "selling parts" to help others.  I want to see more of this in trunks in my area.  You see a lot in LA but not up North.  BUT that's changing :biggrin: can't wait for the super show.  Got a few homies up here working on some tight set ups.  It's all good.  If your thinking of getting into aircraft Hit me up  I'll do my best to send you in the right direction, to the bank stand in line and give me a call  :roflmao: JK  :biggrin: that's an inside joke right Danny.  Get off the phone with mike  I'm getting jealous :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: E.C. ROLO, 6ix5iveIMP
 :wave:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2009, 11:35 AM~14702868
> *:h5:
> and also allows pitbulls to meet special people. :biggrin:
> *


  
My new pup :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 8 2009, 04:49 PM~14713272
> *
> My new pup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good looking pup


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2009, 07:55 PM~14713565
> *good looking pup
> *


thanx


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 8 2009, 04:49 PM~14713272
> *
> My new pup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



here is a male pup I had just alittle while ago but had to find him a new home because my female did not like him at all....


----------



## R0L0

you can kind of see my female in the back of this pic...


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2009, 07:58 PM~14713575
> *here is a male pup I had just alittle while ago but had to find him a new home because my female did not like him at all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Damn!That's a fine looking dog(female looks good too),I like the ******'s. :cheesy: 
My male pit-x didn't like my new pup at first,but they sleep together now. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 8 2009, 06:03 PM~14713593
> *:0 Damn!That's a fine looking dog(female looks good too),I like the ******'s. :cheesy:
> My male pit-x didn't like my new pup at first,but they sleep together now. :biggrin:
> *



WE TRIED TO MAKE HER LIKE HIM BUT AFTER 3 MONTHS OF HER ATTACKING HIM WAS ENOUGH.... SO WE FOUND HIM A REALLY GOOD HOME... SHE HAS BEEN WITH US ABOUT A YEAR LONGER SO WE WEREN'T GOING TO LET HER GO...


----------



## R0L0

I JUST SNAPPED A FEW PICS OF MY FEMALE....





































SHE IS A PRE-MADONNA MY WIFE SPOILED THE SHIT OUT OF HER...... THATS PROBABLY WHY SHE COULDN'T DEAL WITH ANOTHER DOG. SHE HAS TO BE THE ONE AND ONLY. BUT SHE IS GREAT WITH MY KIDS AND OTHER PEOPLE. SHE JUST DONT LIKE OTHER ANIMALS.


----------



## TOPFAN

This topic is going to the dogs.... :uh:


----------



## firme64impala

Here is a pic of mine mocked up. It should be getting finished next week.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 8 2009, 06:26 PM~14713706
> *This topic is going to the dogs.... :uh:
> *


SORRY!!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 8 2009, 08:37 PM~14713773
> *Here is a pic of mine mocked up. It should be getting finished next week.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 8 2009, 06:37 PM~14713773
> *Here is a pic of mine mocked up. It should be getting finished next week.
> 
> 
> *


Ted did a great job your set up homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 8 2009, 09:37 PM~14713773
> *Here is a pic of mine mocked up. It should be getting finished next week.
> 
> 
> *



Sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 8 2009, 08:37 PM~14713773
> *Here is a pic of mine mocked up. It should be getting finished next week.
> 
> 
> *



looks stunning!!!


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 8 2009, 11:13 AM~14711027
> *cool pic
> *


thanks homie


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 8 2009, 08:37 PM~14713773
> *Here is a pic of mine mocked up. It should be getting finished next week.
> 
> 
> *


looks awsome good work, lots of detail.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 7 2009, 10:31 PM~14707887
> *This is for all of the new comers.  There are some GOOD and BAD people on this thread just like all of the other threads.  I won't mention any names to keep the attitudes down but there are a few names I will mention that make this place special.  TOP FAN.  These are some stand up cool homies that have pride in selling parts.  I know I forgot to mention a few names.  I know if I were to have a problem with something they sold me they would stand behind it.  I know a couple of years ago the Aircraft thread and parts got a bad wrap and new people were afraid to spend there hard earned dollars on parts that were over priced and hard to replace.  I got into this "selling parts" to help others.  I want to see more of this in trunks in my area.  You see a lot in LA but not up North.  BUT that's changing :biggrin: can't wait for the super show.  Got a few homies up here working on some tight set ups.  It's all good.  If your thinking of getting into aircraft Hit me up  I'll do my best to send you in the right direction, to the bank stand in line and give me a call  :roflmao: JK  :biggrin: that's an inside joke right Danny.  Get off the phone with mike  I'm getting jealous :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 8 2009, 05:49 PM~14713272
> *
> My new pup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice looking pup. I have a litter on the ground right now. 2 females are all white with blue patches. I'll try to post up some pics


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 8 2009, 07:37 PM~14713773
> *Here is a pic of mine mocked up. It should be getting finished next week.
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## baghdady

Commercial?


----------



## baghdady

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: baghdady, lowbird, *RULOW*


:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 8 2009, 11:03 PM~14715255
> *Nice looking pup.  I have a litter on the ground right now.  2 females are all white with blue patches.  I'll try to post up some pics
> *


 :0


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 9 2009, 09:29 AM~14715981
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: baghdady, lowbird, RULOW
> :wave:
> *


SUP BIG DOG


----------



## 41bowtie

here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up 



























its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 9 2009, 01:03 AM~14715255
> *Nice looking pup.  I have a litter on the ground right now.  2 females are all white with blue patches.  I'll try to post up some pics
> *


  thanx,and do post pix,I think there's one or 2 dog lovers in here. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 08:53 AM~14716084
> *here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 9 2009, 09:40 AM~14716240
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks lowdeville!

41bowtie thanks 4 post'n pix & stopping bye!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 9 2009, 07:39 AM~14716233
> * thanx,and do post pix,I think there's one or 2 dog lovers in here. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 06:53 AM~14716084
> *here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks really good bro


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 09:53 AM~14716084
> *here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> *



Sweet!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

Man Im excited Im getting ready to meet up with George in about an hour.. Im sure I will be drooling over everything.. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Aug 9 2009, 03:17 AM~14715585-->
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 08:53 AM~14716084
> *here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> *


fresh


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 07:53 AM~14716084
> *here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> *


Get down Chi town. Homies getting down back east  I love it. Keep on bringing it  Albert just called and you were out. Give me a call when you get a min. I forget were you want the filler plug


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 07:53 AM~14716084
> *here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> *


that look's dope,I guess thats the one Rude Dog was working on,he called me for pointers and what not.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 07:53 AM~14716084
> *here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> *



Nice set up!........Abel is hella good people!

Nice guy to deal with!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 01:17 PM~14716919
> *Nice set up!........Abel is hella good people!
> 
> Nice guy to deal with!
> *



x100 :yes:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 08:53 AM~14716084
> *here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> *


good stuff i luv the diffrent looks of an aircsaft set up. when built. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 8 2009, 10:26 PM~14713706
> *This topic is going to the dogs.... :uh:
> *


lol, i was making a reference to MILKBONE about one of his homies.


my pitbull ended up really liking the guy, lol, its just one of those inside jokes, but a funny one.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 9 2009, 11:39 AM~14716233
> * thanx,and do post pix,I think there's one or 2 dog lovers in here. :biggrin:
> *


im definitely a dog lover.




i want a Boston Terrier, but got a baby on the way, so were gonna stick to just one dog right now.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 9 2009, 02:53 AM~14715210
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 


whats up my brother from another mother?


----------



## firme64impala

Thanks guys for all the comments. MR.LAC do you still have any NOS Parker #8's available? If so can you PM me your phone number. I tried to phone you when I was in LA last month but the number is old. Thanks


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 9 2009, 12:10 PM~14716890
> *that look's dope,I guess thats the one Rude Dog was working on,he called me for pointers and what not.
> *


Dis da one Jaime...ur pointers played a big role in putn it 2gether, cant thank u enougth..

Thx to all for the + comments. 

Topfan & 41bowtie have been great to deal wit as well!!!


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 9 2009, 12:10 PM~14716890
> *that look's dope,I guess thats the one Rude Dog was working on,he called me for pointers and what not.
> *


Dis da one Jaime...ur pointers played a big role in putn it 2gether, cant thank u enougth..

Thx to all for the + comments. 

Topfan & 41bowtie have been great to deal wit as well!!!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 11:17 AM~14716919
> *Nice set up!........Abel is hella good people!
> 
> Nice guy to deal with!
> *


What Abel you talking about him or you. Or maybe both :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 8 2009, 09:00 AM~14710478
> *wish you were there for the ones that got deleted, and these people had nothing to worry about they would have never deleted them.
> *


True that.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 9 2009, 01:04 PM~14717747
> *What Abel you talking about him or you.  Or maybe both :dunno:
> *


Hey George I really would like to thank you for allowing me to come up and hang out with you today. You have a lot of great stuff I was drooling everywhere I looked. It was great to finally meet you and put a face to the screen name. Thanks alot homie. I hope to see you next weekend..


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Aug 9 2009, 01:39 PM~14717625
> *Dis da one Jaime...ur pointers played a big role in putn it 2gether, cant thank u enougth..
> 
> Thx to all for the + comments.
> 
> Topfan & 41bowtie have been great to deal wit as well!!!
> *


Im glad I could help.So I take it the diagram I sent worked out. :biggrin: When Rudy was out here he asked alot of questions(which is a very good thing),I am no expert buy any means though.......I always look foward to Rudys call's,he's good people.Can you have him give me a call when you talk to him?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14718808
> *Im glad I could help.So I take it the diagram I sent worked out. :biggrin: When Rudy was out here he asked alot of questions(which is a very good thing),I am no expert buy any means though.......I always look foward to Rudys call's,he's good people.Can you have him give me a call when you talk to him?
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 9 2009, 04:06 PM~14718468
> *Hey George I really would like to thank you for allowing me to come up and hang out with you today. You have a lot of great stuff I was drooling everywhere I looked. It was great to finally meet you and put a face to the screen name. Thanks alot homie. I hope to see you next weekend..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Aug 9 2009, 03:37 PM~14717606
> *Dis da one Jaime...ur pointers played a big role in putn it 2gether, cant thank u enougth..
> 
> Thx to all for the + comments.
> 
> Topfan & 41bowtie have been great to deal wit as well!!!
> *



Anytime homie, hopefully ill be able to do business with Topfan in the near future. Heard good things about him all around.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: THUGGNASTY,* TOPFAN, 41bowtie*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 07:58 PM~14720313
> *Anytime homie, hopefully ill be able to do business with Topfan in the near future. Heard good things about him all around.
> *



Ya ..I been eyeing them slowdowns you got.... :scrutinize:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 10:01 PM~14720344
> *Ya ..I been eyeing them slowdowns you got.... :scrutinize:
> 
> *




which ones?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 9 2009, 10:01 PM~14720343
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN, 41bowtie
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



how been bro?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 9 2009, 08:16 PM~14720485
> *how been bro?
> *


Cool, just waiting on the weather to cool down :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 8 2009, 11:53 PM~14715210
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Who loves ya , BABY?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14708826
> *I SHOWED MY LADY THE PESCO/ADEL COMBO YOU HAVE. I THINK I CONVINCED HER. MIGHT HAVE TO SWEETEN HER UP A LIL MORE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Let me know, I will build you one! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14633885
> *loving them adels TOPFAN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 11:16 PM~14721086
> *Let me know, I will build you one! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: baghdady, *prewar_gm_access*, Black86Cutty


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 09:23 PM~14721186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Homie  I'm going to have to get my buffer out. :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 9 2009, 09:43 PM~14721436
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: baghdady, prewar_gm_access, Black86Cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up homie? PM me an addess. I got a clean box ready to ship.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 9 2009, 04:06 PM~14718468
> *Hey George I really would like to thank you for allowing me to come up and hang out with you today. You have a lot of great stuff I was drooling everywhere I looked. It was great to finally meet you and put a face to the screen name. Thanks alot homie. I hope to see you next weekend..
> *


Like wise. Your a youngster, I kinda pictured a old gray viejito that's been around the block a few times. You got alot of knowage for a yougster  I'm looking forward to hooking up again. How do they say it "I don't play chest but I think it's my move. :biggrin: Later


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Q VO George..........


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 08:23 PM~14721186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 9 2009, 08:49 PM~14721513
> *Like wise.  Your a youngster, I kinda pictured a old gray viejito that's been around the block a few times. You got alot of knowage for a yougster   I'm looking forward to hooking up again.  How do they say it "I don't play chest but I think it's my move. :biggrin:  Later
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 9 2009, 09:43 PM~14721438
> *Looking good Homie   I'm going to have to get my buffer out. :0
> *



its a lot of work w/ my HARBOR FRIEGHT BUFFER.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 9 2009, 09:55 PM~14721574
> *Q VO George..........
> *


I'm lovin it Bro. A lot of good pictures, good stories and good people meeting good people. Like the good old days with Aircraft Hydraulics. I'm just hoping no clowns come in messing it up. You know what I'm talking about. So how's your dad been? I know he is lovin Misty Green. Nice ride. You probably never had any bugs to work out of her.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 9 2009, 11:45 PM~14721465
> *What up homie? PM me an addess.  I got a clean box ready to ship.
> *


Ship it to Mike :0 Hes going to get the set up in less than 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 10:12 PM~14721773
> *its a lot of work w/ my HARBOR FRIEGHT BUFFER.
> *


Believe me I know. If I started buffin mine I would never get my 41 back together  So how is your 65 going :0 :cheesy: Believe me I know, time flies when your having fun


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 9 2009, 08:24 PM~14720563
> *Cool, just waiting on the weather to cool down  :uh:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 9 2009, 10:40 PM~14722014
> *Believe me I know.  If I started buffin mine I would never get my 41 back together  So how is your 65 going :0  :cheesy: Believe me I know, time flies when your having fun
> *



I worked on the CADDY all weekend, the radiator was shot and I replaced all the hoses, thermostat and tuned it up. Makayla and I went cruising!










Should I put the shotguns in it, or fans? Decisions, decisions....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 10:45 PM~14722049
> *I worked on the CADDY all weekend, the radiator was shot and I replaced all the hoses, thermostat and tuned it up. Makayla and I went cruising!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I put the shotguns in it, or fans? Decisions, decisions....
> *


that cad is clean


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 10:45 PM~14722049
> *I worked on the CADDY all weekend, the radiator was shot and I replaced all the hoses, thermostat and tuned it up. Makayla and I went cruising!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I put the shotguns in it, or fans? Decisions, decisions....
> *


Now that's a car  They just don't make them the same any more. Looks like that one has been hidden in some little old lady's garage  Nice score


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Aug 9 2009, 11:14 PM~14722250-->
> 
> 
> 
> that cad is clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Aug 10 2009, 12:19 AM~14722544
> *Now that's a car  They just don't make them the same any more.  Looks like that one has been hidden in some little old lady's garage  Nice score
> *


Thanks,! 
Ya, a lttle old viejito from Illinois!  
28,000 OG miles!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 09:45 PM~14722049
> *I worked on the CADDY all weekend, the radiator was shot and I replaced all the hoses, thermostat and tuned it up. Makayla and I went cruising!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I put the shotguns in it, or fans? Decisions, decisions....
> *


 :0 :0 VERY NICE CADI HOMIE! I MISS MY CADI'S IM GOING TO GET ANOTHER ONE WHEN I FINISH MY DEUCE.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 9 2009, 10:14 PM~14722250
> *that cad is clean
> *


WHATS GOING ON MIKE? WHATS GOOD WITH YOU BRO?


----------



## R0L0

HERE IS A PIC OF MY CADI I GOT RID OF AT THE BEGINNING OR THIS YEAR.. I WISH I KEPT IT


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2009, 11:45 PM~14722049
> *I worked on the CADDY all weekend, the radiator was shot and I replaced all the hoses, thermostat and tuned it up. Makayla and I went cruising!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I put the shotguns in it, or fans? Decisions, decisions....
> *


 :0 That is a clean ride!I sold my 79 a couple years ago,wish I still had it.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 10 2009, 09:56 AM~14725089
> *:0 That is a clean ride!I sold my 79 a couple years ago,wish I still had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2009, 11:46 PM~14612657
> *I have some nicer ones then the ones you seen in the pics.    those will be in the mail by friday..
> *


got the slow downs in,they are beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

Hey Abel here are the pics of my Cadi on 14"s that we were talking about...






















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

here is my Deuce that Im working on right now.....










I got it all stripped right now getting ready to re-paint it...


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 10 2009, 03:52 PM~14727261
> *Hey Abel here are the pics of my Cadi on 14"s that we were talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Cadillac Heaven
:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 10 2009, 02:52 PM~14727261
> *Hey Abel here are the pics of my Cadi on 14"s that we were talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I like it! I like that style of continental kit!

I still have not made up my mind on the size wheel...I thinking!


----------



## TOPFAN

Heres some more pics of my CADDY!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2009, 03:49 PM~14728466
> *I like it! I like that style of continental kit!
> 
> I still have not made up my mind on the size wheel...I thinking!
> *



COOL JUST LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2009, 03:52 PM~14728491
> *Heres some more pics of my CADDY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :0 :0 :0 :0 THAT IS SUPER CLEAN!!!!! YOU SCORED ON THAT ABLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 10 2009, 07:20 AM~14723429
> *WHATS GOING ON MIKE? WHATS GOOD WITH YOU BRO?
> *


same ol bullshit....wishin i hit the lotto to finish my riv :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14731097
> *same ol bullshit....wishin i hit the lotto to finish my riv :biggrin:
> *


dont we all wish we hit the lotto :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looking good Abel


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

page 213......the birthplace of lowrider hydraulics!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 10 2009, 11:37 PM~14732459
> *page 213......the birthplace of lowrider hydraulics!
> *


nah, LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS was born in the 408...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 10 2009, 11:02 PM~14732638
> *nah, LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS was born in the 408...
> *


Steve Miller's store Lowrider hydraulics yes


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

now go back to your cave


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 10 2009, 08:57 PM~14731169
> *dont we all wish we hit the lotto :biggrin:
> *


gotta play to win :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 10 2009, 11:05 PM~14732661
> *now go back to your cave
> *


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 10 2009, 10:49 AM~14724015-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A PIC OF MY CADI I GOT RID OF AT THE BEGINNING OR THIS YEAR.. I WISH I KEPT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0 you sold it! Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 12:56 PM~14725089
> *:0 That is a clean ride!I sold my 79 a couple years ago,wish I still had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice one as well!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Aug 10 2009, 04:52 PM~14727261
> *Hey Abel here are the pics of my Cadi on 14"s that we were talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: Damn! How much did you sell if for homie, if you dont mind me asking. PM if you want  I love that car!!







> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2009, 06:52 PM~14728491
> *Heres some more pics of my CADDY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: Sweet!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2009, 08:00 PM~14731212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: Abel that looks great..........


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 11 2009, 02:58 AM~14733420
> *:0  you sold it! Why
> nice one as well!
> :wow:  Damn! How much did you sell if for homie, if you dont mind me asking. PM if you want    I love that car!!
> :cheesy:  Sweet!!
> *


PM Sent


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 8 2009, 06:37 PM~14713773
> *Here is a pic of mine mocked up. It should be getting finished next week.
> 
> 
> *


Hey Chris it was really good talking to you yesterday bro.. I will send you the pics of the OG Zenith stuff as soon as I get a chance to round it up.. I will tell Charlie you said Hi.. I am glad to know there are still a few people like you out there that feel the way you do about the Campbell wheels  :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14731212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I like


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 11 2009, 12:05 AM~14732661
> *now go back to your cave
> *


muahahahahah....jajajajajaa :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 2 2009, 05:31 PM~14653718
> *NOS #8 MALE/MALE CHECKVALVES
> $20
> 
> WSL
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 11 2009, 01:36 AM~14733244
> *:buttkick:  :twak:
> *


why you kicking and hitting me George? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 06:03 AM~14733705
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup: Abel that looks great..........
> *













...its yours! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 11 2009, 08:25 AM~14734929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...its yours! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks brother!!!! Im glad we hit it off so well. I can now say I have another good friend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I will call you later


----------



## R0L0

Its funny what started off as just wanting to put an aircraft set up in my Deuce, has turned into a addiction lol.. I have made a few good friends with in the past 2 weeks :biggrin: :biggrin: AIRCRAFT IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 11 2009, 09:30 AM~14734971-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny what started off as just wanting to put an aircraft set up in my Deuce, has turned into a addiction lol.. I have made a few good friends with in the past 2 weeks :biggrin:  :biggrin: AIRCRAFT IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 09:27 AM~14734947
> *Thanks brother!!!! Im glad we hit it off so well. I can now say I have another good friend :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I will call you later
> *


----------



## 1229

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TATTOO-76, milkbone*




sup ******?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 11 2009, 09:15 AM~14734867
> *why you kicking and hitting me George? :biggrin:
> *


No homie, I'm adding to your comment. It was directed for the King to go back to his cave. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: prewar_gm_access


Hi George!!! How you doin today bro? :biggrin:


aircraft has become a drug addiction ever since I stopped by your house,,, I have all my stuff for sale now lol....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 10 2009, 10:41 PM~14732895
> *gotta play to win :cheesy:
> *


you got a point there :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 01:30 PM~14737099
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: prewar_gm_access
> 
> 
> Hi George!!! How you doin today bro? :biggrin:
> aircraft has become a drug addiction ever since I stopped by your house,,, I have all my stuff for sale now lol....
> *



George has created another hopeless case of: 

*AIRCRAFT-HYDROADDICTILISM*.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 11 2009, 03:36 PM~14738932
> *George has created another hopeless case of:
> 
> AIRCRAFT-HYDROADDICTILISM.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you helped with that as well :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 05:40 PM~14738978
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you helped with that as well  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 11 2009, 04:27 PM~14739463
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


hey bro do you have a bigger pic of your avi???????


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 06:35 PM~14739539
> *hey bro do you have a bigger pic of your avi???????
> *


I downsized it,ask Mr lac 
I found this one,was gonna buy it,but the guy never got back


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 11 2009, 04:47 PM~14739668
> *I downsized it,ask Mr lac
> I found this one,was gonna buy it,but  he never got back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice... your selling it?


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 06:54 PM~14739773
> *nice... your selling it?
> *


naw,some guy pm'd me on here seeing if I wanted it,he said $60 or something,and I said i'd take it,but he never got back at me.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 11 2009, 04:55 PM~14739789
> *naw,some guy pm'd me on here seeing if I wanted it,he said $60 or something,and I said i'd take it,but he never got back at me.
> *


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 06:18 AM~14733772
> *Hey Chris it was really good talking to you yesterday bro.. I will send you the pics of the OG Zenith stuff as soon as I get a chance to round it up.. I will tell Charlie you said Hi.. I am glad to know there are still a few people like you out there that feel the way you do about the Campbell wheels   :biggrin:
> *


It was really good talking to you too. Thanks...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Aug 10 2009, 11:00 PM~14731212-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by E.C. [email protected] 11 2009, 08:03 AM~14733705
> *:0  :thumbsup: Abel that looks great..........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 11:25 AM~14734929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...its yours! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by E.C. [email protected] 11 2009, 11:27 AM~14734947
> *Thanks brother!!!! Im glad we hit it off so well. I can now say I have another good friend :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I will call you later
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Abel is great peeps. I cant wait to meet him in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by E.C. [email protected] 11 2009, 11:30 AM~14734971
> *Its funny what started off as just wanting to put an aircraft set up in my Deuce, has turned into a addiction lol.. I have made a few good friends with in the past 2 weeks :biggrin:  :biggrin: AIRCRAFT IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: hahaha it hapened to me too
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 03:30 PM~14737099
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: prewar_gm_access
> 
> 
> Hi George!!! How you doin today bro? :biggrin:
> aircraft has become a drug addiction ever since I stopped by your house,,, I have all my stuff for sale now lol....
> *



Shit at least you met him in person, I havent yet and he got me addicted as well.... Way to go George! :wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

wazz up peeps?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Aug 11 2009, 05:30 PM~14740132-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  Abel is great peeps. I cant wait to meet him in person
> :biggrin:  hahaha it hapened to me too
> Shit at least you met him in person, I havent yet and he got me addicted as well.... Way to go George! :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Aug 11 2009, 05:31 PM~14740145
> *wazz up peeps?
> *


wuz up bro!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 01:30 PM~14737099
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: prewar_gm_access
> 
> 
> Hi George!!! How you doin today bro? :biggrin:
> aircraft has become a drug addiction ever since I stopped by your house,,, I have all my stuff for sale now lol....
> *


AND IF THIS FIX DONT WORK....MIGHT WANNA TRY SOME OF THE BOMB HE GOT :cheesy:
CANT LEAVE GEORGES WITHOUT SEEING SOMETHING YOU MIGHT LIKE :biggrin: EVEN THE DOGS WORTH TRADING FOR :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 11 2009, 08:42 PM~14742581
> *AND IF THIS FIX DONT WORK....MIGHT WANNA TRY SOME OF THE BOMB HE GOT :cheesy:
> CANT LEAVE GEORGES WITHOUT SEEING SOMETHING YOU MIGHT LIKE :biggrin: EVEN THE DOGS WORTH TRADING FOR :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

:uh:


> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 09:30 AM~14734971
> *Its funny what started off as just wanting to put an aircraft set up in my Deuce, has turned into a addiction lol.. I have made a few good friends with in the past 2 weeks :biggrin:  :biggrin: AIRCRAFT IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Believe me I know. Wish the had a 12 step meeting for people like us. I would be the first one threw the doors. "Hello my name is George and I suffer from a seemingly hopeless disease called Aircraft Ides :tears: Can anyone help PLEASE :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 11 2009, 10:49 PM~14743745
> *:uh:
> 
> Believe me I know.  Wish the had a 12 step meeting for people like us.  I would be the first one threw the doors.  "Hello my name is George and I suffer from a seemingly hopeless disease called Aircraft Ides :tears: Can anyone help PLEASE  :uh:
> *


Welcome to the program homie :h5: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 11 2009, 04:36 PM~14738932
> *George has created another hopeless case of:
> 
> AIRCRAFT-HYDROADDICTILISM.
> *


Me you been turning them out daily :0 Mac Daddy Pimp, you should be ashamed of your self.  I wonder how many marriages you've wrecked. Can't make the house note but they can't wait to get off of work to bring you there pay check. :0 I was told that one of your members even broke open there kids piggy bank to get you the money :0 I wont mention any names to protect the innocent. JK :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 11 2009, 04:40 PM~14738978
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you helped with that as well  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What now your messing with my clients :angry: Stay on your side of the tracks. JK :biggrin: Me and you till the wheels fall off


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Aug 9 2009, 10:53 AM~14717098-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all the comments. *MR.LAC do you still have any NOS Parker #8's available?* If so can you PM me your phone number. I tried to phone you when I was in LA last month but the number is old. Thanks
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 11:15 AM~14725837
> *Got the slow downs in,they are  beautiful :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOS for NOS....
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 11 2009, 12:16 PM~14736967
> *sup ******?
> *


 :uh: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 11 2009, 06:31 PM~14740145
> *wazz up peeps?
> *


You homie. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 11 2009, 09:42 PM~14742581
> *AND IF THIS FIX DONT WORK....MIGHT WANNA TRY SOME OF THE BOMB HE GOT :cheesy:
> CANT LEAVE GEORGES WITHOUT SEEING SOMETHING YOU MIGHT LIKE :biggrin: EVEN THE DOGS WORTH TRADING FOR :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


What up homie? :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: prewar_gm_access, Jaime-ViejitosNM

:wave: Your not getting out of the aircraft game are you Jaime? Your hooked to, youll be back :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 11 2009, 11:16 PM~14743897
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: prewar_gm_access, Jaime-ViejitosNM
> 
> :wave: Your not getting out of the aircraft game are you Jaime? Your hooked to, youll be back  :thumbsup:
> *


They all come back.  were the feens at? :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

jajajaja,was just joking homie


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 11 2009, 10:49 PM~14743745
> *:uh:
> 
> Believe me I know.  Wish the had a 12 step meeting for people like us.  I would be the first one threw the doors.  "Hello my name is George and I suffer from a seemingly hopeless disease called Aircraft Ides :tears: Can anyone help PLEASE  :uh:
> *


Hello my name is Rolando and I have recently become an AIRCFRAT-OHOLIC!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Aug 11 2009, 11:03 PM~14743839-->
> 
> 
> 
> Me you been turning them out daily :0 Mac Daddy Pimp, you should be ashamed of your self.   I wonder how many marriages you've wrecked. Can't make the house note but they can't wait to get off of work to bring you there pay check. :0 I was told that one of your members even broke open there kids piggy bank to get you the money :0 I wont mention any names to protect the innocent. JK :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 11:06 PM~14743853
> *What now your messing with my clients :angry: Stay on your side of the tracks. JK  :biggrin: Me and you till the wheels fall off
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Aug 11 2009, 11:19 PM~14743917
> *They all come back.  were the feens at? :biggrin:
> *


Bone Thugs


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 12 2009, 12:03 AM~14743839
> *Me you been turning them out daily :0 Mac Daddy Pimp, you should be ashamed of your self.   I wonder how many marriages you've wrecked. Can't make the house note but they can't wait to get off of work to bring you there pay check. :0 I was told that one of your members even broke open there kids piggy bank to get you the money :0 I wont mention any names to protect the innocent. JK :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I got to get others hooked, so I can support my addiction. You know us old Veteranos, we cant quit, so we get others hooked! :biggrin: 

Give ma a call later, Bro!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 11 2009, 11:19 PM~14743917
> *They all come back.   were the feens at? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 12 2009, 05:51 AM~14744746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I got to get others hooked, so I can support my addiction. You know us old Veteranos, we cant quit, so we get others hooked! :biggrin:
> 
> Give ma a call later, Bro!
> *


Hey Able give me a call when you get a chance I got a question for you


----------



## R0L0

Does anyone have pics of their first aircraft setup???? I bought a car alittle over 3 years ago with an aircraft setup in it. here are some pics.. I still dont know to much about aircraft but back then I didnt even know people were using aircraft in their cars lol ( I know I know Im a youngster) :biggrin: thanks to everyone here Im learning


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 07:41 AM~14745485
> *Does anyone have pics of their first aircraft setup????  ( I know I know Im a youngster) :biggrin: thanks to everyone here Im learning  I bought a car alittle over 3 years ago with an aircraft setup in it. here are some pics.. I still dont know to much about aircraft but back then I didnt even know people were using aircraft in their cars lol
> *


Black magic hyd pumps


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 12 2009, 08:22 AM~14745794
> *Black magic hyd pumps
> *


I found that out after I bought the car.. everything else was aircraft though :biggrin:  the pumps worked good but it just wasnt my style so I swapped it out with new style pumps...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 08:25 AM~14745819
> *I found that out after I bought the car.. everything else was aircraft though :biggrin:
> *


:yes: except for the solenoids  , Josh old big body Cadi.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 12 2009, 08:29 AM~14745853
> *:yes:  except for the solenoids  , Josh old big body Cadi.
> *



ya I bought it off Josh :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

I just put something simple in it....


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 08:39 AM~14745961
> *I just put something simple in it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



for some reason the fittings I used always leaked... Has anyone ever had that problem with the swivel fittings also?????


----------



## SUPREME69

rolo are those the pumps we traded for the daytons?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 12 2009, 09:56 AM~14746786
> *rolo are those the pumps we traded for the daytons?
> *


no they weren't... I never even used them lol....  I sold them before I got the chance to....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 10:17 AM~14746956
> *no they weren't... I never even used them lol....  I sold them before I got the chance to....
> *



same here daytons went to arizona.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 12 2009, 10:21 AM~14746995
> *same here daytons went to arizona.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2009, 03:52 PM~14728491
> *Heres some more pics of my CADDY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn the more I see the pics of your Cadi it makes me miss my Cadi's :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 12:29 PM~14747077
> *Damn the more I see the pics of your Cadi it makes me miss my Cadi's :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice line-up righ there


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 12 2009, 02:50 PM~14749359
> *Nice line-up righ there
> *



THANKS!!!! 


I WISH I STILL HAD IT


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 11 2009, 01:16 PM~14736967
> *sup ******?
> *


TATTOO what have they done to our thred??? Looks like post your ride :uh: gone to the dogs :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14752116
> *TATTOO what have they done to our thred???  Looks like post your ride :uh: gone to the dogs :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro I didnt mean to mess the thread up as I know that comment was directed to me being as I am the one postin up pics non related to aircraft. I will keep my posts on the aircraft subject. again sorry if I have upset anyone..


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 08:50 PM~14752293
> *sorry bro I didnt mean to mess the thread up as I know that comment was directed to me being as I am the one postin up pics non related to aircraft. I will keep my posts on the aircraft subject. again sorry if I have upset anyone..
> *



you didnt mess up the thread..its all good! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 12 2009, 12:12 AM~14743885
> *What up homie?  :wave:
> *


SUP GEORGE.....I GOTTA GET SOME SLOW DOWNS FROM U...GOTTA WAIT TIL I FREE FROM LAWYER FEES :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 08:50 PM~14752293
> *sorry bro I didnt mean to mess the thread up as I know that comment was directed to me being as I am the one postin up pics non related to aircraft. I will keep my posts on the aircraft subject. again sorry if I have upset anyone..
> *


Its all good. just playing. Didn't mean to come off that way. I've posted Harleys on here. TOPFAN Knows I clown around to much.


----------



## baghdady

Whats up guys :biggrin: 


*Anybody have 4 monster greens for sale* Hit me UP!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

2 pieces of the puzzle


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 12 2009, 11:33 PM~14754127
> *Its all good. just playing. Didn't mean to come off that way. I've posted Harleys on here. TOPFAN Knows I clown around to much.
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

Wheres Rolondo? :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 13 2009, 02:47 AM~14754571
> *Whats up guys  :biggrin:
> Anybody have 4 monster greens for sale  Hit me UP!!!
> *


Walt.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 13 2009, 05:54 AM~14755214
> *2 pieces of the puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Aug 12 2009, 08:08 PM~14752506-->
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt mess up the thread..its all good! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 10:33 PM~14754127
> *Its all good. just playing. Didn't mean to come off that way. I've posted Harleys on here. TOPFAN Knows I clown around to much.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what I figured but I just wanted to make sure I didnt upset anyone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 11:47 PM~14754571
> *Whats up guys  :biggrin:
> Anybody have 4 monster greens for sale  Hit me UP!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up brother!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 13 2009, 04:54 AM~14755214
> *2 pieces of the puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Aug 13 2009, 05:40 AM~14755401
> *Wheres Rolondo? :dunno:
> *


Im here bro I wasn't feeling to good yesterday so I just kept under the radar. I have a doctors appt in about an hour......


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 13 2009, 12:33 AM~14754127
> * I've posted Harleys on here. TOPFAN Knows I clown around to much.
> *


You could post them again,just to refresh our memories.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 13 2009, 09:41 AM~14757483
> *You could post them again,just to refresh our memories.
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: post up that clean ass el co too


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 12 2009, 11:47 PM~14754571
> *Whats up guys  :biggrin:
> Anybody have 4 monster greens for sale  Hit me UP!!!
> *



And I was just about to ask you what kind of dumps you were going to run :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 13 2009, 01:47 AM~14754571
> *Whats up guys  :biggrin:
> Anybody have 4 monster greens for sale  Hit me UP!!!
> *


I got 2 for sale
$600 for both


----------



## Rollinaround

*$400 for all four !!!!!!*

paypal fees and shipping apply for this deal!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

only $300
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=493205


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 13 2009, 11:44 AM~14758696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $400 for all four !!!!!!
> 
> paypal fees and shipping apply for this deal!!!!!
> *


are these #8's??????


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 01:51 PM~14758776
> *are these #8's??????
> *


no #10.
but I cut and tap them like almost everyone who gets them to a #8.

they look perfect in setups!


----------



## R0L0

Where everybody at??? no one really in here today!!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 01:57 PM~14759567
> *Where everybody at??? no one really in here today!!!!!
> *


working on cars hopefully?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 13 2009, 01:20 PM~14759906
> *working on cars hopefully?
> *


ya true that!!!!! something I should be doing lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

whats good with you today Jamie???


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 13 2009, 01:28 PM~14758528
> *I got 2 for sale
> $600 for both
> *



SOLD!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 13 2009, 03:19 PM~14761261
> *SOLD!!!
> *


----------



## R0L0

My Roosters with fan motors..... :biggrin: Thanks George


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 02:22 PM~14759933
> *whats good with you today Jamie???
> *


vacation day,no work so I just drank beer and worked on the cars a bit.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14762793
> *My Roosters with fan motors..... :biggrin:  Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good ese......


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 05:56 PM~14762793
> *My Roosters with fan motors..... :biggrin:  Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some really nice pumps


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 13 2009, 12:47 AM~14754571
> *Whats up guys  :biggrin:
> Anybody have 4 monster greens for sale  Hit me UP!!!
> *


I do :biggrin: Hit me back


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:52 AM~14757580
> *x2 :biggrin:  :biggrin: post up that clean ass el co too
> *


Mike Tovar came up from LA and took it yesterday :h5: That ride was "jinksed" if that's how you spell it. Looked good but I had to do everything 2 times. It got to were I was afraid to work on it. Thought it would catch on fire or something. I was glade to see it pull away on that trailer :biggrin: Back to my Bombs  They were short on funds so I have the cruiser skirts for sale. NOS still have the box they came in. The scuff pads also NOS, Exhaust ports and stars repop. I would post a picture but ROLO mite jump me and tell me to take my shit to PARTS FOR SALE JK :biggrin: just clownen


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14762793
> *My Roosters with fan motors..... :biggrin:  Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME TO THE PESCO FAN CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: 

Hope your still coming over this weekend. Give me a call


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14762793
> *My Roosters with fan motors..... :biggrin:  Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmm must be nice doing it real big there rolo and there fans 2 u came up quick im save n my lunch money and doing a little pan handle n on the side i wil have money 4 the fans soon i will worrie about the motors later :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 13 2009, 08:36 PM~14764953
> *WELCOME TO THE PESCO FAN CLUB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> 
> Hope your still coming over this weekend.  Give me a call
> *



NOT GOING TO MAKE IT THIS WEEKEND BUT SOON 4 SURE. I FORGOT MY DAUGHTER HAS PRACTICE THIS WEEKEND SHE IS A JR RAIDERTTE  I WAS IN STOCKTON TODAY WITH RAY. I CALLED YOU BUT NO ANSWER


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Aug 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14763448-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good ese......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 07:18 PM~14763761
> *Those are some really nice pumps
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 13 2009, 09:29 PM~14765540
> *dammmmm must be nice doing it real big there rolo and there fans 2 u came up quick im save n my lunch money and doing a little pan handle n on the side i wil have money 4 the fans soon i will worrie about the motors later  :0
> *


thanks fellas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 05:56 PM~14762793
> *My Roosters with fan motors..... :biggrin:   Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE SET UP ROLO!
I SEE GEORGE HELPED YOU OUT ALSO HUH!
HE ALSO HOOKED ME UP WITH SOME PESCOS W/ FANS.

WHAT YOU PUTTIN IT IN ROLO?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:40 PM~14765623
> *NOT GOING TO MAKE IT THIS WEEKEND BUT SOON 4 SURE. I FORGOT MY DAUGHTER HAS PRACTICE THIS WEEKEND SHE IS A JR RAIDERTTE   I WAS IN STOCKTON TODAY WITH RAY. I CALLED YOU BUT NO ANSWER
> *



thanks again


----------



## R0L0

does anyone have a box for a small pesco fan motor like these?????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER+Aug 13 2009, 10:40 PM~14766060-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SET UP ROLO!
> I SEE GEORGE HELPED YOU OUT ALSO HUH!
> HE ALSO HOOKED ME UP WITH SOME PESCOS W/ FANS.
> 
> WHAT YOU PUTTIN IT IN ROLO?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its going in my 62 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2009, 10:40 PM~14766062
> *thanks again
> *


anytime bro  I wish I could be there to meet you but I got to do and Daddy thing on Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 13 2009, 10:40 PM~14766060
> *NICE SET UP ROLO!
> I SEE GEORGE HELPED YOU OUT ALSO HUH!
> HE ALSO HOOKED ME UP WITH SOME PESCOS W/ FANS.
> 
> WHAT YOU PUTTIN IT IN ROLO?
> *


Hey Gee, 

you got pics of your pumps?????? :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 13 2009, 01:06 PM~14757720-->
> 
> 
> 
> And I was just about to ask you what kind of dumps you were going to run :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for me brother :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:56 PM~14762793
> *My Roosters with fan motors..... :biggrin:  Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: George is out of control :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 13 2009, 10:59 PM~14766156
> *Not for me brother  :biggrin:
> :wow:  George is out of control  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 so what you runnin????? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

Has anyone seen or used this kind of tank??? its about 12 inches long


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

you sure 12 inches?The yellow A6's are 14" long.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 14 2009, 02:00 AM~14766159
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 so what you runnin????? :biggrin:
> *



Its a secret :biggrin: Even the builder is telling me i am overdoing it :0 That should give you a clue lol :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:41 PM~14766069
> *does anyone have a box for a small pesco fan motor like these?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 14 2009, 06:26 AM~14767335
> *I do! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: how much???

do you have the straps, screws, bolts and the wire also??? Need a complete side box..


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 14 2009, 03:25 AM~14766603
> *Its a secret  :biggrin:  Even the builder is telling me i am overdoing it  :0  That should give you a clue lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I think I have an idea but I could be wrong....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 07:56 PM~14762793
> *My Roosters with fan motors..... :biggrin:  Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can somebody either post or let me know where to get two more tanks in the condition these are in?


----------



## Rollinaround

I got brand new tanks for $150 ea.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 13 2009, 11:33 PM~14766275
> *you sure 12 inches?The yellow A6's are 14" long.
> *


damn I must of been hella tired last night when I measured it lol... Its 18 inches long by 3 inches wide


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2009, 06:51 AM~14767504
> *Can somebody either post or let me know where to get two more tanks in the condition these are in?
> *



Hit up George (prewar_gm_access) or Able (TOPFAN) or Jamie (Jaime-ViejitosNM) anyone of them should be able to help you  They are all great guys to deal with :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14763438
> *vacation day,no work so I just drank beer and worked on the cars a bit.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2009, 08:31 AM~14768397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 is this Brandon????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2009, 06:31 PM~14768397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2009, 06:51 AM~14767504
> *Can somebody either post or let me know where to get two more tanks in the condition these are in?
> *


I have an extra nos one... hit me up on a pm and I am in Fresno... so I am not too far from you


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 14 2009, 08:52 AM~14768594
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 is this Brandon????????? :biggrin:
> *



That was Tony Parker, He thought, hit could get more inches than me.... wasn't happenin as you can see :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 09:28 AM~14768910
> *That was Tony Parker, He thought, hit could get more inches than me.... wasn't happenin as you can see :biggrin:
> *


oh hahahaha


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 14 2009, 09:29 AM~14768920
> *oh hahahaha
> *



Out with the old, in with the new. Or should I say out with the new in with the old? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 10:35 AM~14769593
> *Out with the old, in with the new. Or should I say out with the new in with the old? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 12:35 PM~14769593
> *Out with the old, in with the new. Or should I say out with the new in with the old? :biggrin:
> *


Do you still have those shoes though?


----------



## Pescos Inc.

does anyone have 4 monster greens or hydro aire squares for sale ?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 01:25 PM~14770007
> *does anyone have 4 monster greens or hydro aire squares for sale ?
> *


that would be me...I got the hydroaires.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 13 2009, 01:44 PM~14758696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $400 for all four !!!!!!
> 
> paypal fees and shipping apply for this deal!!!!!
> *



*If bought by saturday....$350.00 for the set of 4.*


----------



## Rollinaround

*NOS #8 MALE/MALE CHECKVALVES
$20

WSL*


----------



## Rollinaround

UPDATE

*BUY THIS BEFORE AUGUST 31ST AND GET 2 free EQUALIZERS WITH THE DEAL !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin: 
I got tons of stuff for sale right now....check *vehicle parts* for more


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 12:28 PM~14768910
> *That was Tony Parker, He thought, hit could get more inches than me.... wasn't happenin as you can see :biggrin:
> *



:0 My homie is back


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 14 2009, 05:16 PM~14773040
> *:0  My homie is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Brandon is really good peeps.........


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 14 2009, 08:16 PM~14773049
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Brandon is really good peeps.........
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah, we down like 4 flat tires :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 14 2009, 05:29 PM~14773122
> *:biggrin:  Yeah, we down like 4 flat tires  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14771236
> *that would be me...I got the hydroaires.
> *



Could I see pictures and get some pricing please. Thank You.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:41 PM~14766069
> *does anyone have a box for a small pesco fan motor like these?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These are rare!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 05:54 PM~14773252
> *These are rare!!
> *


yes they are.....


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 08:54 PM~14773252
> *These are rare!!
> *


Yes Sir


----------



## 41bowtie

was bored


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 14 2009, 06:09 PM~14773347
> *was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 10:28 AM~14768910
> *That was Tony Parker, He thought, hit could get more inches than me.... wasn't happenin as you can see :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BRANDON ....COULDNT STAY AWAY HUH? :biggrin: KNEW U WOULD BE BACK


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 14 2009, 07:55 PM~14774142
> *DAMN BRANDON ....COULDNT STAY AWAY HUH? :biggrin:  KNEW U WOULD BE BACK
> *



Yeah, trying to stay off LIL, but can't :biggrin: 
All good, got TOPFAN puttin EEMCOS together as we speak :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 08:12 PM~14774311
> *Yeah, trying to stay off LIL, but can't :biggrin:
> All good, got TOPFAN puttin EEMCOS together as we speak :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Able is going to hook them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

Hey Fellas I might be putting one of my Adels up for trade... hit me up if interested...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 14 2009, 08:22 PM~14774429
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Able is going to hook them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



possibilities unlimited. It was a trip down memory lane, all the NOS parts in stock.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 08:29 PM~14774516
> *possibilities unlimited. It was a trip down memory lane, all the NOS parts in stock.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 14 2009, 08:29 PM~14774518
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Damn Rolo you are one OCD MF :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 08:30 PM~14774533
> *Damn Rolo you are one OCD MF :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

Saturday bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 15 2009, 12:34 PM~14777717
> *Saturday bump!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

I got some big sales ending today


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 14 2009, 08:09 PM~14773347
> *was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


arent those different threads? :0


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, E.C. ROLO
you comin down


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 15 2009, 11:02 AM~14777862
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rollinaround, E.C. ROLO
> you comin down
> *


Im in Oakland rite now just not sure if I will be able to make it to San Jo.. I got a lot of things going on today. Its not that often I make it out to the Bay anymore so when I do I have a lot on my plate.. But I am interested in the color bar I will try to make it.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2009, 09:29 PM~14774516
> *possibilities unlimited. It was a trip down memory lane, all the NOS parts in stock.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 15 2009, 01:50 PM~14777811
> *arent those different threads? :0
> *



:nono: 

tank is 1/4 fem slowdown is 1/4 male male


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 14 2009, 07:09 PM~14773347
> *was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's sweet  I like the way it goes streight into the tank. 1/4" pipe to 1/4" pipe  Did you read what Rollinaround has at the bottom of this page "LIVING BY KARMA" Aint that the truth :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 15 2009, 01:34 PM~14778302
> *:nono:
> 
> tank is 1/4 fem  slowdown is 1/4 male male
> *


Rollinaround deleted it Albert :biggrin: Foot in the mouth syndrome :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 15 2009, 11:48 AM~14777803
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I got some big sales ending today
> *


WHATS UP I TOLD U I WILL TAKE 8 OF THOSE ZIG ZAGS OF YOUR HANDS HOOK IT UP :uh:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 15 2009, 06:28 PM~14779189
> *That's sweet  I like the way it goes streight into the tank.  1/4" pipe to 1/4" pipe   Did you read what Rollinaround has at the bottom of this page "LIVING BY KARMA" Aint that the truth :biggrin:
> *



what goes around comes around x10
and i still dont get why this guy slashes his prices by a huge margin if he wasnt making any money to start.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 15 2009, 12:09 PM~14777898
> *Im in Oakland rite now just not sure if I will be able to make it to San Jo.. I got a lot of things going on today. Its not that often I make it out to the Bay anymore so when I do I have a lot on my plate.. But I am interested in the color bar I will try to make it.
> *


gonna tell you right now ese, buyer beware but you already been down that path with that mamon....................


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 14 2009, 06:09 PM~14773347
> *was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those lil A4s are the shit. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 15 2009, 11:28 PM~14781168
> *Those lil A4s are the shit. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 15 2009, 05:28 PM~14779189
> *That's sweet  I like the way it goes streight into the tank.  1/4" pipe to 1/4" pipe   Did you read what Rollinaround has at the bottom of this page "LIVING BY KARMA" Aint that the truth :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Aug 15 2009, 05:33 PM~14779218-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rollinaround deleted it Albert :biggrin: Foot in the mouth syndrome :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 09:49 PM~14780903
> *what goes around comes around x10
> and i still dont get why this guy slashes his prices by a huge margin if he wasnt making any money to start.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 15 2009, 09:59 PM~14780979
> *gonna tell you right now ese, buyer beware but you already been down that path with that mamon....................
> *





*LOL*


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 15 2009, 01:09 PM~14777898-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im in Oakland rite now just not sure if I will be able to make it to San Jo.. I got a lot of things going on today. Its not that often I make it out to the Bay anymore so when I do I have a lot on my plate.. But I am interested in the color bar I will try to make it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SALES PENDING. I'LL LET YOU KNOW
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 15 2009, 06:30 PM~14779587
> *WHATS UP I TOLD U I WILL TAKE 8 OF THOSE ZIG ZAGS OF YOUR HANDS HOOK IT UP  :uh:
> *



BREAK BREAD...YOU SEE MY PRICE.


----------



## Rollinaround

*10,000 POSTS ON LIL*


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 15 2009, 02:34 PM~14778302
> *:nono:
> 
> tank is 1/4 fem  slowdown is 1/4 male male
> *



OH, THATS AN INDUSTRIAL SLOWDOWN. MY BAD... :biggrin: 
NICE HANDLE THOUGH


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 15 2009, 09:59 PM~14780979
> *gonna tell you right now ese, buyer beware but you already been down that path with that mamon....................
> *



HERE YOU GO CARNAL
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pet/1325131082.html
MIGHT BE INTERESTED


----------



## scrape'n-by

got any monster greens,pm price


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 15 2009, 12:09 PM~14777898
> *Im in Oakland rite now just not sure if I will be able to make it to San Jo.. I got a lot of things going on today. Its not that often I make it out to the Bay anymore so when I do I have a lot on my plate.. But I am interested in the color bar I will try to make it.
> *


post up your latest acquisitions rolo...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 16 2009, 12:23 AM~14782313
> *post up your latest acquisitions rolo...
> *


x2


----------



## Firefly

Rollinaround is good people from my experience. I bought from him before without any trouble at all.
I haven't had bad experiences with any of the aircraft people on here for that matter.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 15 2009, 11:23 PM~14782313
> *post up your latest acquisitions rolo...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 15 2009, 10:40 PM~14781756
> *SALES PENDING. I'LL LET YOU KNOW
> BREAK BREAD...YOU SEE MY PRICE.
> *


YES I SEE YOUR PRICE BUT THEY CHANGE ALL THE TIME ITS A BUYERS MARKET AND U ARE THE 1 THAT HAS STUFF ALL OVER LAYITLOW 4 SALE TELL ME HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE KNOCKING AT YOUR DOOR TRYING 2 BUY 8, ZIGZAGS FROM U IF THINGS WERE THAT GOOD U WOULDNT BE HAVEN NO SALES I HAVE CASH IN HAND F--- ALL THE BULLSHIT GIVE ME A BETTER DEAL AND I WILL BRAKE BREAD AND I WILL EVEN PICK THEM UP FROM U CASH IS GOOD RIGHT NOW IF IT DONT GO IN YOUR POCKET NOW THEN I WILL WAIT 4 ANOTHER 1 OF YOUR BIG SALES


----------



## DIPPINIT

I found these NOS at a surplus for less than half of what I was quoted here, and these are 3000 PSI, lol. If anyone needs them, the guy has 16 left for that price. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 16 2009, 09:23 AM~14783241
> *YES I SEE YOUR PRICE BUT THEY CHANGE ALL THE TIME ITS A BUYERS MARKET AND U ARE THE 1 THAT HAS STUFF ALL OVER LAYITLOW 4 SALE TELL ME HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE KNOCKING AT YOUR DOOR TRYING 2 BUY 8, ZIGZAGS FROM U IF THINGS WERE THAT GOOD U WOULDNT BE HAVEN NO SALES I HAVE CASH IN HAND F--- ALL THE BULLSHIT GIVE ME A BETTER DEAL AND I WILL BRAKE BREAD AND I WILL EVEN PICK THEM UP FROM U CASH IS GOOD RIGHT NOW IF IT DONT GO IN YOUR POCKET NOW THEN I WILL WAIT 4 ANOTHER 1 OF YOUR BIG SALES
> *


Go elsewhere.  I dont owe you shit  
my price is stated


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 16 2009, 03:21 AM~14782595
> *Rollinaround is good people from my experience. I bought from him before without any trouble at all.
> I haven't had bad experiences with any of the aircraft people on here for that matter.
> *


  
Thanks bro.
I've sold to 100s on LIL.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 16 2009, 07:46 AM~14783352
> *I found these NOS at a surplus for less than half of what I was quoted here, and these are 3000 PSI, lol. If anyone needs them, the guy has 16 left for that price.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If interested in these, hit up TOPFAN, he has the contact info


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 16 2009, 09:44 AM~14783590
> *Go elsewhere.  I dont owe you shit
> my price is stated
> *


dammmm it homie nobody said u owe me shit it sounds 2 me like u like starting shhhhhhhhhit and running your mouth i have read alot of bad shhhhhhhhit on here about u and i still try 2 fuck with u thats my bad but now i know first hand how u are and im my own man and speak 4 myself so it is what it is i do know 1 thing u are better off on e-bay because u have noooooooo sales skills at all and from what i read u have nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo love on here but good luck on your big sale


----------



## DIPPINIT

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DIPPINIT, 41bowtie, *6ix5iveIMP*

What up Jeff, people here don't know your user name. They don't know you are a baddass interior guy who did Cherry 64 interior  

hang around a minute and you'll see who's who


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 AM~14784069
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DIPPINIT, 41bowtie, 6ix5iveIMP
> 
> What up Jeff, people here don't know your user name. They don't know you are a baddass interior guy who did Cherry 64 interior
> 
> hang around a minute and you'll see who's who
> *


me and my homie mike richard 209 kustoms in stockton ca, we got alot of love 4 the car life we like 2 help who ever we can spread the love were all here 4 the same reason all we have is each other


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 16 2009, 10:25 AM~14784098
> *me and my homie mike richard 209 kustoms in stockton ca, we got alot of love 4 the car life we like 2 help who ever we can spread the love were all here 4 the same reason all we have is each other
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I might have to make a trip up there :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 16 2009, 11:28 AM~14784107
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I might have to make a trip up there :0
> *


any time brandon u and your homie are welcomed load your stuff up and make the trip and me and the homies mike and richard will make it happen 4 u guys


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

prewar gm access, dippinit, topfan, mr. lac, mr. impala, bagdady, 41. bowtie, jamie-viejitos nm, e.c. rolo all seem 2 real good stand up people and im sure theres more on here sorry 4 the names i dont know so thanks 2 every 1 that has helped me :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

2 Straopwer pumps heads, 2575 PSI rating. Got these from Ted Wells, he can vouchfor them. $300 shipped.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 16 2009, 12:12 PM~14784044
> *dammmm it homie nobody said u owe me shit it sounds 2 me like u like starting shhhhhhhhhit and running your mouth i have read alot of bad shhhhhhhhit on here about u and i still try 2 fuck with u thats my bad but now i know first hand how u are and im my own man and speak 4 myself so it is what it is i do know 1 thing u are better off on e-bay because u have noooooooo sales skills at all and from what i read u have nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo love on here but good luck on your big sale
> *



:thumbsup: 
stop lowballing me then.
I give what I get.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 16 2009, 12:01 PM~14784236
> *2 Straopwer pumps heads, 2575 PSI rating. Got these from Ted Wells, he can vouchfor them. $300 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 16 2009, 11:52 AM~14784195
> *prewar gm access, dippinit, topfan, mr. lac, mr. impala, bagdady, 41. bowtie, jamie-viejitos nm, e.c. rolo all seem 2 real good stand up people and im sure theres more on here sorry 4 the names i dont know so thanks 2 every 1 that has helped me  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *



WHATS UP, JEFF?

I see George PRE-WAR GM is hooking you up!? Glad you guys are doing the DAMN thing! 

George is an honest and stand up dude! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Aug 16 2009, 01:52 PM~14784195-->
> 
> 
> 
> prewar gm access, dippinit, topfan, mr. lac, mr. impala, bagdady, 41. bowtie, jamie-viejitos nm, e.c. rolo all seem 2 real good stand up people and im sure theres more on here sorry 4 the names i dont know so thanks 2 every 1 that has helped me  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad to see you in here brother.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Aug 16 2009, 04:33 PM~14784914
> *WHATS UP, JEFF?
> 
> I see George PRE-WAR GM is hooking you up!? Glad you guys are doing the DAMN thing!
> 
> George is an honest and stand up dude! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 16 2009, 04:01 PM~14785310
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Glad to see you in here brother.
> :thumbsup:    :wave:
> *



Hey Danny! :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 16 2009, 02:33 PM~14784914
> *WHATS UP, JEFF?
> 
> I see George PRE-WAR GM is hooking you up!? Glad you guys are doing the DAMN thing!
> 
> George is an honest and stand up dude! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS TOPFAN U WERE A BIG HELP 2 ALL U GUYS WERE A BIG HELP AND SHOWED LOVE AND ALSO ANDY ADEX HAS BEEN A REAL KOOL GUY


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 16 2009, 04:56 PM~14785659
> *THANKS TOPFAN U WERE A BIG HELP 2 ALL U GUYS WERE A BIG HELP AND SHOWED LOVE AND ALSO ANDY ADEX HAS BEEN A REAL KOOL GUY
> *



No Problem! Cant wait to see your car done..... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 16 2009, 05:35 PM~14785935
> *No Problem! Cant wait to see your car done..... :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 IM GLAD THERES MORE 65 OUT THERE NOW :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

Sup fellas.... Looks like there is a lot I missed on here today. Hey Jeff I was out in your hood today bro at the show at Oak Park... Call me when you can tomorrow about some of the e-mails you sent me bro...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 16 2009, 04:35 PM~14785935
> *No Problem! Cant wait to see your car done..... :biggrin:
> *


Sup Able, did you get any of my pm's bro. Give me a holla when you can


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 16 2009, 10:14 PM~14788979
> *Sup fellas.... Looks like there is a lot I missed on here today. Hey Jeff I was out in your hood today bro at the show at Oak Park... Call me when you can tomorrow about some of the e-mails you sent me bro...
> *


u were at the oak grove park show i will call u it was hot out there u cutt your hair off no camera pics whose gonna do the int. 2 your 62 :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=493759


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 16 2009, 06:19 PM~14785409
> *Hey Danny!  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: Hows it going brother, I heard you getting busy :cheesy:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

CAN ANY ONE HELP ME OUT, IM LOOKING FOR 1 FEMALE FEMALE 3/8" 90 DEGREE PARKER, IF YOU GOT ONE PM ME WITH PRICE, THANKS.


----------



## 1229

wow, this CAN be a good topic.


most of the time.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 16 2009, 09:32 PM~14789209
> *u were at the oak grove park show i will call u it was hot out there u cutt your hair off no camera pics whose  gonna do the int. 2 your 62  :cheesy:
> *


Ya I was there I didnt see you I tried to text you but Im not sure if the number I have is the right one... I was at the Wire Wheel King booth for the most part of the day. Ya I cut my hair bro it gets to fuckin hot in Mo-Town I know its only a degree or two hotter than Tracy but I can't handle the heat I'm a Bay boy :biggrin: :biggrin: I took a bunch of pics I will put them up in my car club topic... I ordered a kit for my 62 from Bowtie Connection but I need to have someone do the install :biggrin: :biggrin: lmk how much brother..


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Aug 15 2009, 11:23 PM~14782313-->
> 
> 
> 
> post up your latest acquisitions rolo...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Aug 16 2009, 12:22 AM~14782485
> *x2
> *












Thanks Wayne (Cadillac Heaven) and thanks Ray (LTD KING) for hooking me up on Saturday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 06:13 AM~14790641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wayne (Cadillac Heaven) and thanks Ray (LTD KING) for hooking me up on Saturday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Are those square hydro aires??

post pics of the dumps :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 17 2009, 06:58 AM~14790971
> *Are those square hydro aires??
> 
> post pics of the dumps :biggrin:
> *


You talking about the 3 Adels????

I will post pics later :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## Rollinaround

hey rolo, is that my old eq and filters...


----------



## Rollinaround

... MG alied elec connecter


----------



## Rollinaround

... and monster green...

I thought you traded the setup?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 17 2009, 11:34 AM~14793494
> *... and monster green...
> 
> I thought you traded the setup?
> *


I did trade it but my boy has decided to let go of his aircraft stuff so I bought it back. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 01:50 PM~14793661
> *I did trade it but my boy has decided to let go of his aircraft stuff so I bought it back.  :biggrin:
> *


  
right on.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 17 2009, 03:39 PM~14795954
> *
> right on.
> *


ya at least I know they work :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 07:13 AM~14790641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wayne (Cadillac Heaven) and thanks Ray (LTD KING) for hooking me up on Saturday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 17 2009, 04:41 PM~14796583
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


What up Mike it was good kickin back with you a little yesterday bro :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: TOPFAN


Whats going on Able :wave:


----------



## R0L0

I just picked up a 777 with the small fan motor. Does anyone have the box for it for sale? PM with if you do with price shipped thanks.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

FOR SALE OR TRADE, JUST PM ME...


----------



## HustlerSpank

For sale


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 17 2009, 07:27 PM~14798705
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 06:34 PM~14797160
> *What up Mike it was good kickin back with you a little yesterday bro :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST DIDNT RECOGNIZE YOU WITHOUT UR HAIR :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 06:00 PM~14796183
> *ya at least I know they work :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 17 2009, 08:42 PM~14799910
> *ALMOST DIDNT RECOGNIZE YOU WITHOUT UR HAIR :cheesy:
> *



ya bro its to fuckin hot out here lol


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN,* tito5050*


----------



## Rollinaround

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492317

*$3000*
:0


----------



## Rollinaround

*Rare EEMCO motor w' 3000psi stratopower head

$350 ea*


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Aug 17 2009, 02:47 AM~14790146
> *CAN ANY ONE HELP ME OUT, IM LOOKING FOR 1 FEMALE FEMALE 3/8" 90 DEGREE PARKER, IF YOU GOT ONE PM ME WITH PRICE, THANKS.
> *


How many do you need mr.paintballdogblue ? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Aug 17 2009, 06:58 AM~14790971-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are those square hydro aires??
> 
> post pics of the dumps :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 07:29 AM~14791219
> *You talking about the 3 Adels????
> 
> I will post pics later :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Rolo he is talking about these rare baby's! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 09:54 PM~14800128
> *ya bro its to fuckin hot out here lol
> *


ITS HOTTER WITH UR HAIR :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 16 2009, 11:01 AM~14784236
> *2 Straopwer pumps heads, 2575 PSI rating. Got these from Ted Wells, he can vouchfor them. $300 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:03 PM~14800961
> *Rolo he is talking about these rare baby's! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh.... no dont got those not yet anyway now I got to find me 1 or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 05:54 PM~14773252
> *These are rare!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 17 2009, 10:04 PM~14800972
> *ITS HOTTER WITH UR HAIR :cheesy:
> *


it was thats why I shaved my shit off.... long hair and this heat dont mix.......


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 11:25 AM~14770007
> *does anyone have 4 monster greens or hydro aire squares for sale ?
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:11 PM~14801021
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 11:12 PM~14801043
> *it was thats why I shaved my shit off.... long hair and this heat dont mix.......
> *


CANT BE COOL AND HAVE GOOD LOOKS HERE BRO ONE OR THE OTHER :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 17 2009, 10:19 PM~14801111
> *CANT BE COOL AND HAVE GOOD LOOKS HERE BRO      ONE OR THE OTHER :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 11 2009, 04:35 PM~14739539-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro do you have a bigger pic of your avi???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Aug 11 2009, 04:47 PM~14739668
> *I downsized it,ask Mr lac
> I found this one,was gonna buy it,but  the guy never got back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I missed that one by seconds. :|


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:24 PM~14801155
> *Nice I missed that one by seconds.  :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 08:58 AM~14792016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice collection rolo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 11:03 PM~14800961
> *Rolo he is talking about these rare baby's! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice Chapo!I need two more,pm me a price


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:27 PM~14801186
> *Nice collection rolo.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro Im working on the collection :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users) <-----Rolo? *:0 
3 Members: MR.LAC, *Jaime-ViejitosNM, ss62vert
*

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:32 PM~14801226
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) <-----Rolo? :0
> 3 Members: MR.LAC, Jaime-ViejitosNM, ss62vert
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :0 
damn I got caught lol.......


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 10:33 PM~14801240
> *:0
> damn I got caught lol.......
> *


under the radar


----------



## R0L0

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*) There is 2 now
1 Members: Jaime-ViejitosNM


I know one of them is me and the other????? hummmmmmmmmm does the name start with a C and end with an O :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

what up everyone  Shit Rolo your picking up all kinds of good stuff


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 17 2009, 10:38 PM~14801290
> *what up everyone   Shit Rolo your picking up all kinds of good stuff
> *



Whats up bro....

Ya George and Able got me hooked, It started as just a set up for my Deuce and now Im collecting :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

I will be back in the AM everyone have a great night uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2009, 10:29 PM~14801200
> *very nice Chapo!I need two more,pm me a price
> *


Gracias!, Jaime I will let you know.  post up some flicks of those OG goldish top 90˚ slowdowns beauty's I shoot ya. oh I forgot to tell you I also have OG goldish #8 M/M parker stainless steel check vales.  perfect combo to go with the goldish #8 HA round bottom...


----------



## MR.LAC

What up Nick? were you been homie? :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 11:43 PM~14801330
> *Gracias!, Jaime I will let you know.  post up some flicks of those OG goldish top 90˚ slowdowns beauty's I shoot ya. oh I forgot to tell you I also have OG goldish #8 M/M parker stainless steel check vales.  perfect combo to go with the goldish #8 HA round bottom...
> *


damn you Chapo,now my heads thinking.Do you have any m/m #6 checks?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Aug 9 2009, 06:53 AM~14716084-->
> 
> 
> 
> here are some pics of the homies abelsblack65 car and set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its was dark as hell so the pics arent that good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old school, Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> What's up brother?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Aug 8 2009, 10:53 PM~14715210
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up brother from another mother? :wave:


----------



## ss62vert

Here's a pic of my side ports. I still need to get them plated.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 17 2009, 10:58 PM~14801432
> *Here's a pic of my side ports. I still need to get them plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice, Rick.. :thumbsup: did you get those cylinders from Ted?


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:59 PM~14801439
> *Very nice, Rick..  :thumbsup: did you get them from Ted?
> *


No Andy hooked me up with them.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 17 2009, 11:02 PM~14801467
> *No Andy hooked me up with them.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 16 2009, 10:52 AM~14784195
> *prewar gm access, dippinit, topfan, mr. lac, mr. impala, bagdady, 41. bowtie, jamie-viejitos nm, e.c. rolo all seem 2 real good stand up people and im sure theres more on here sorry 4 the names i dont know so thanks 2 every 1 that has helped me  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie just seen post. If your looking for anything or need some help hit me up! after all we are here to help each other out.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:53 PM~14800892
> *How many do you need mr.paintballdogblue ? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ONLY NEED 1 MIKE :biggrin: WE'LL TALK.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Aug 17 2009, 11:51 PM~14801712
> *I ONLY NEED 1 MIKE :biggrin: WE'LL TALK.
> *


 :uh: Its Chapo


----------



## westcoaststyle

Got a #12 Greeny for sale $225 shipped!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 18 2009, 12:11 AM~14801762
> *Got a #12 Greeny for sale $225 shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The candle and the square body?_ Ouch!_


----------



## R0L0

Good morning fellas!!!! Where is Groege I havent seen him post on here in a few days... Im sure he is busy creating more addicts to go aircraft crazy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 17 2009, 10:58 PM~14801432
> *Here's a pic of my side ports. I still need to get them plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice knock offs :0 :0 Brandon got those from me :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 09:18 AM~14802582
> *Good morning fellas!!!! Where is Groege I havent seen him post on here in a few days... Im sure he is busy creating more addicts to go aircraft crazy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hes cooking up some more aircraft rocks !


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 07:18 AM~14802582
> *Good morning fellas!!!! Where is Groege I havent seen him post on here in a few days... Im sure he is busy creating more addicts to go aircraft crazy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hes been busy maken a dollar and spending 5 dollars and trying 2 clean his shop hes 2 busy 2 have any fun just spend and clean


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 17 2009, 11:58 PM~14801432
> *Here's a pic of my side ports. I still need to get them plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

whats up top fan day off i would like 2 see the 65 hows it comming :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 18 2009, 07:56 AM~14802797
> *whats up top fan day off i would like 2 see the 65 hows it comming :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 18 2009, 06:34 AM~14802678
> *Hes cooking up some more aircraft rocks !
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 AM~14802778
> *hes been busy maken a dollar and spending 5 dollars and trying 2 clean his shop hes 2 busy 2 have any fun just spend and clean
> *



Hey Jeff the last few e-mails you sent me the files are corrupted I cant open the pics to put them up..........


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 17 2009, 11:15 PM~14800436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare EEMCO motor w' 3000psi stratopower head
> 
> $350 ea
> *


----------



## R0L0

A real close friend of mine will be selling his 58 if anyone is interested pm me for the details


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 11:00 AM~14803988
> *A real close friend of mine will be selling his 58 if anyone is interested pm me for the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

I need some advise.... Do you guys think it would look good if I run my #12 Monster green to the front and 2 of my OG Adels squares to the rear? or should I just run all 3 OG Adels???


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 02:22 PM~14806101
> *I need some advise.... Do you guys think it would look good if I run my #12 Monster green to the front and 2 of my OG Adels squares to the rear? or should I just run all 3 OG Adels???
> *


3 adels..imo


----------



## Rollinaround

but why 3 dumps?


2 dumps and eqs.....the right way......imo


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Aug 18 2009, 12:24 PM~14806115-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 adels..imo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2009, 12:25 PM~14806126
> *but why 3 dumps?
> 2 dumps and eqs.....the right way......imo
> *


  I like the way 3 dumps look.. And I dont want my car to tip when I turn corners.. The Big Body still tipped in the rear with the EQ.. That wasnt fun....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 02:30 PM~14806180
> * I like the way 3 dumps look.. And I dont want my car to tip when I turn corners.. The Big Body still tipped in the rear with the EQ.. That wasnt fun....
> *



I only ran 1 eq. and drove with the rear slammed :biggrin: 

2 eqs= no tippin


----------



## Rollinaround

...or do the checkvalve trick


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Aug 18 2009, 12:33 PM~14806225-->
> 
> 
> 
> I only ran 1 eq. and drove with the rear slammed :biggrin:
> 
> 2 eqs= no tippin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Aug 18 2009, 12:34 PM~14806233
> *...or do the checkvalve trick
> *


True True.... hummmmm I got some thinking to do


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Aug 18 2009, 01:59 AM~14801439-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, Rick..  :thumbsup: did you get those cylinders from Ted?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ss62vert_@Aug 18 2009, 02:02 AM~14801467
> *No Andy hooked me up with them.
> *



I need some  ... Who can I get them from :biggrin:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 18 2009, 08:16 PM~14810981
> *I need some    ... Who can I get them from  :biggrin:
> *


me 2 crunch time 4 me :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Aug 18 2009, 08:32 PM~14811179
> *me 2 crunch time 4 me :0
> *


 :0 OOOO REALLY


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 18 2009, 07:16 PM~14810981
> *I need some    ... Who can I get them from  :biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 01:22 PM~14806101
> *I need some advise.... Do you guys think it would look good if I run my #12 Monster green to the front and 2 of my OG Adels squares to the rear? or should I just run all 3 OG Adels???
> *


3 adels...

monster greens only look good on a hopper set-up imo


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 18 2009, 09:03 PM~14812437
> *3 adels...
> 
> monster greens only look good on a hopper set-up imo
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2009, 08:44 PM~14812165
> *  :wave:
> *



what up with them pics???????? :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2009, 11:44 PM~14812165
> *  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: You got a PM :cheesy:


----------



## brn2hop

i got this monster green f.s.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 09:03 PM~14797557
> *I just picked up a 777 with the small fan motor. Does anyone have the box for it for sale? PM with if you do with price shipped thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Looks like me and you are going to end up with the same set up :wow:





















You got good taste :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 19 2009, 05:50 AM~14814269
> *:wow:  Looks like me and you are going to end up with the same set up  :wow:
> You got good taste  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: na I just picked it up from a homie that wasnt doing anything with it... Im only going to run the to pumps in my car... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 19 2009, 07:27 AM~14814898
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: na I just picked it up from a homie that wasnt doing anything with it... Im only going to run the to pumps in my car...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think I might run that small fan motor on my sons Trike Im building him... It took the pump apart today to see if I can clean it up myself.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 04:22 PM~14806101
> *I need some advise.... Do you guys think it would look good if I run my #12 Monster green to the front and 2 of my OG Adels squares to the rear? or should I just run all 3 OG Adels???
> *


why dont you sell those dumps and buy Adex.



that way you know they work AND look good.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 01:35 PM~14816241
> *why dont you sell those dumps and buy Adex.
> that way you know they work AND look good.
> *


X2....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 19 2009, 09:35 AM~14816241-->
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you sell those dumps and buy Adex.
> that way you know they work AND look good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastside1989_@Aug 19 2009, 09:37 AM~14816265
> *X2....
> *



I thought about that but I have spent a lot on these dumps I cant see myself loosing money and Im sure I wont get what I paid for them... They dont look to hot but I know they work..... For now anyway lol......


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 19 2009, 11:46 AM~14816340
> *I thought about that but I have spent a lot on these dumps I cant see myself loosing money and Im sure I wont get what I paid for them... They dont look to hot but I know they work..... For now anyway lol......
> *


I think the adels will work fine.

adex is a damn good dump, but go with the OG on your setup since you have em


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2009, 10:07 AM~14816555
> *I think the adels will work fine.
> 
> adex is a damn good dump, but go with the OG on your setup since you have em
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 19 2009, 01:46 PM~14816340
> *I thought about that but I have spent a lot on these dumps I cant see myself loosing money and Im sure I wont get what I paid for them... They dont look to hot but I know they work..... For now anyway lol......
> *


im sure they will work.





but...even NOS Adels look like shit, most of them were assembled in a vise and had scratches and nicks on them before they were even put in boxes.




unless you got ripped off when you bought them and paid too much, im sure you could sell them and get something that looks much better and is ALWAYS guaranteed to work (Adex).


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 02:26 PM~14818122
> *im sure they will work.
> but...even NOS Adels look like shit, most of them were assembled in a vise and had scratches and nicks on them before they were even put in boxes.
> unless you got ripped off when you bought them and paid too much, im sure you could sell them and get something that looks much better and is ALWAYS guaranteed to work (Adex).
> *



lol.
spoken like a true sponsored robot. :biggrin: 

Andy has a great product, but lets get down to earth "brother".

Original Adels are the shit, or Andy wouldn't have remade them. He is building an OG aircraft setup for christs sake.. Use all OG


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2009, 04:53 PM~14818421
> *lol.
> spoken like a true sponsored robot. :biggrin:
> 
> Andy has a great product, but lets get down to earth "brother".
> 
> Original Adels are the shit, or Andy wouldn't have remade them. He is building an OG aircraft setup for christs sake.. Use all OG
> *


first off, im not sponsored by ANYONE.


second, we are NOT brothers.



and third, NO FUCKIN COMMENT can really explain anything to you.



and besides all that dont you have your own topic to fuck up? 







i dont really care if someone wants to use a beat up shitty looking dump, its their choice. you can bead blast and sand down a pesco, paint it and make it look good, but 99.999% of the time an old dump is going to look bad, regardless of the work put into it, most polishers will round off the edges, the candle will either have to be painted or polished and still wont look good and if its chromed its going to fuck up...everyone talks about "OG" this and "OG" that, but half of the aircraft pumps people are using wasnt even used on lowriders until recent times, so how is that "OG".


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2009, 02:24 AM~14801155
> *Nice I missed that one by seconds.  :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like one of the ones i used to have.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2009, 02:03 AM~14800961
> *Rolo he is talking about these rare baby's! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


someone reproduced those at one time, i dont know how many they made, but im pretty sure it was that style.


----------



## Classic Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Classic Customs, TATTOO-76, 41bowtie



:wave: whats up my NC brother? how have you been?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 15 2009, 07:28 PM~14779189
> *That's sweet  I like the way it goes streight into the tank.  1/4" pipe to 1/4" pipe   Did you read what Rollinaround has at the bottom of this page "LIVING BY KARMA" Aint that the truth :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 05:30 PM~14818786
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Classic Customs, TATTOO-76, 41bowtie
> :wave:  whats up my NC brother? how have you been?
> *


good...how you been brother?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 02:32 PM~14818808
> *good...how you been brother?
> *


good to hear. and i am doing better by the day.


----------



## 1229

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TATTOO-76, Classic Customs, SIXONEFORLIFE, 41bowtie
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 05:35 PM~14818829
> *good to hear. and i am doing better by the day.
> *


how many pieces of metal did you end up with? screws, bolts, rods, plates etc?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 AM~14790497
> *wow, this CAN be a good topic.
> most of the time.
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 02:36 PM~14818841
> *how many pieces of metal did you end up with? screws, bolts, rods, plates etc?
> *


23 pieces all together. some are going to be able to come back out though. 

its amazing what the body can go through. i told my wife if i die dont bury me, just take my to the scrap yard. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

*TOPFAN,* Classic Customs, *TATTOO-76, prewar_gm_access, SIXONEFORLIFE, 41bowtie*

full fucking house......


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2009, 05:39 PM~14818866
> *TOPFAN, Classic Customs, TATTOO-76, prewar_gm_access, SIXONEFORLIFE, 41bowtie
> 
> full fucking house......
> *


wheres DIPPINIT??????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 05:38 PM~14818864
> *23 pieces all together. some are going to be able to come back out though.
> 
> its amazing what the body can go through. i told my wife if i die dont bury me, just take my to the scrap yard.  :biggrin:
> *


damn, 23 is a lot.


i only got 5 screws and a small metal plate in my foot. 



i tried to get them to use old rusty original screws so i could be up to the "OG" standard, but they used new shit instead.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 02:43 PM~14818904
> *damn, 23 is a lot.
> i only got 5 screws and a small metal plate in my foot.
> i tried to get them to use old rusty original screws so i could be up to the "OG" standard, but they used new shit instead.
> *


I have seen guys post shit on here saying its "NOS"
NOS "New Old Shit"? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2009, 01:39 PM~14818866
> *TOPFAN, Classic Customs, TATTOO-76, prewar_gm_access, SIXONEFORLIFE, 41bowtie
> 
> full fucking house......
> *



6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members:* E.C. ROLO, TOPFAN,** Classic Customs, Cadillac Heaven, ss62vert, prewar_gm_access
* :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2009, 05:44 PM~14818916
> *NOS "New Old Shit"? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2009, 01:44 PM~14818916
> *I have seen guys post shit on here saying its "NOS"
> NOS "New Old Shit"? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 19 2009, 02:44 PM~14818917
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: E.C. ROLO, TOPFAN, Classic Customs, Cadillac Heaven, ss62vert, prewar_gm_access
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


there he is....


----------



## R0L0

Able I saw you called last night I tried to call you this morning I left a message on your voice mail!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 02:43 PM~14818904
> *damn, 23 is a lot.
> i only got 5 screws and a small metal plate in my foot.
> i tried to get them to use old rusty original screws so i could be up to the "OG" standard, but they used new shit instead.
> *


lol, good stuff.


----------



## R0L0

Able will that small pump I got work for my sons trike?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 19 2009, 02:48 PM~14818948
> *Able I saw you called last night I tried to call you this morning I left a message on your voice mail!
> *



I cant find my #@%%@^ phone! :angry:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2009, 01:53 PM~14818997
> *I cant find my #@%%@^ phone! :angry:
> *



I mis-place mines all the time. I swear if my head wasnt attached to my neck I would mis-place that too.... lol


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2009, 01:44 PM~14818916
> *I have seen guys post shit on here saying its "NOS"
> NOS "New Old Shit"? :biggrin:
> *


HAHA :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 19 2009, 01:56 PM~14819021
> *I mis-place mines all the time. I swear if my head wasnt attached to my neck I would mis-place that too.... lol
> *


HOMIE MAYBE YOU SHOULD GET ONE OF THOSE LATE 80S CELL PHONES THAT LOOK LIKE CORDLESS PHONES :biggrin: CANT LOSE THAT SHIT :biggrin: 


HEY TATTOO DID YOU READ ABOUT THE MONGOLS GETTING TO WEAR THEIR PATCHES? MY HOMIE FROM THE VAGOS POSTED IT UP.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 04:43 PM~14818904
> *damn, 23 is a lot.
> i only got 5 screws and a small metal plate in my foot.
> i tried to get them to use old rusty original screws so i could be up to the "OG" standard, but they used new shit instead.
> *


Did they at least put a safety wire through them?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 19 2009, 07:19 PM~14819878
> *
> HEY TATTOO DID YOU READ ABOUT THE MONGOLS GETTING TO WEAR THEIR PATCHES? MY HOMIE FROM THE VAGOS POSTED IT UP.
> *


yeah a homie told me.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 19 2009, 07:35 PM~14820010
> *Did they at least put a safety wire through them?
> *


thread locker


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 03:21 PM~14818699
> *first off, im not sponsored by ANYONE.
> second, we are NOT brothers.
> and third, NO FUCKIN COMMENT can really explain anything to you.
> and besides all that dont you have your own topic to fuck up?
> i dont really care if someone wants to use a beat up shitty looking dump, its their choice. you can bead blast and sand down a pesco, paint it and make it look good, but 99.999% of the time an old dump is going to look bad, regardless of the work put into it, most polishers will round off the edges, the candle will either have to be painted or polished and still wont look good and if its chromed its going to fuck up...everyone talks about "OG" this and "OG" that, but half of the aircraft pumps people are using wasnt even used on lowriders until recent times, so how is that "OG".
> *


 :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 19 2009, 05:19 PM~14819878
> *HAHA :biggrin:
> HOMIE MAYBE YOU SHOULD GET ONE OF THOSE LATE 80S CELL PHONES THAT LOOK LIKE CORDLESS PHONES :biggrin: CANT LOSE THAT SHIT :biggrin:
> HEY TATTOO DID YOU READ ABOUT THE MONGOLS GETTING TO WEAR THEIR PATCHES? MY HOMIE FROM THE VAGOS POSTED IT UP.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2009, 08:46 PM~14820762
> *:roflmao:
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 06:46 PM~14820767
> *:uh:
> *


how about build a car, then talk. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2009, 09:07 PM~14820981
> *how about build a car, then talk. :biggrin:
> *


if "building" a car is what you consider the crap you have, id rather have a bus pass.




how about you build a setup that ISNT painted with worn out paint brush.







oh and since you are on the "its gotta be OG rant" stop calling EQ's and cookie pans OG. :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 09:07 PM~14822258
> *if "building" a car is what you consider the crap you have, id rather have a bus pass.
> how about you build a setup that ISNT painted with worn out paint brush.
> oh and since you are on the "its gotta be OG rant" stop calling EQ's and cookie pans OG.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2009, 11:10 PM~14822296
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *





> *LIVING BY KARMA*




you must be considering suicide, if YOU are living by karma.

:roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

I took the pump head apart on the small pump and started polishing it.. I need to figure out how to get into the hard to reach areas.....




































Does anyone have any tips????


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 19 2009, 08:46 PM~14822757
> *I took the pump head apart on the small pump and started polishing it.. I need to figure out how to get into the hard to reach areas.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any tips????
> *


USE A DREMMEL


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 19 2009, 08:32 PM~14823309
> *USE A DREMMEL
> *



thats what I was thinking... I have to go buy the little polishing kit for my dremmel....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 19 2009, 08:32 PM~14823309
> *USE A DREMMEL
> *


X2 but, be careful cause you could also fuck up your part with it. :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 18 2009, 09:32 PM~14812712
> *what up with them pics???????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Aug 18 2009, 09:00 AM~14803988-->
> 
> 
> 
> A real close friend of mine will be selling his 58 if anyone is interested pm me for the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 01:29 PM~14818766
> *that looks like one of the ones i used to have.
> *


  
:wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2009, 06:07 PM~14820981
> *how about build a car, then talk. :biggrin:
> *


Hay Josh why don't you take your followers and go back to your thread. You have done enough damage to the aircraft movement. Anyone that's been around for a few years knows your style. I know you see new meat and want to get some action but PLEASE do us all a favor and LEAVE :buttkick: Please


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 19 2009, 10:09 PM~14823726
> *X2 but, be careful cause you could also fuck up your part with it. :0
> *


Or your fingers :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## Mr Impala

passed by your exit today abel i shoulda called i gotta go back up to little rock in a couple days maybe ill stop by and check out your new stuff!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2009, 02:44 PM~14818916
> *I have seen guys post shit on here saying its "NOS"
> NOS "New Old Shit"? :biggrin:
> *


or MOS more old shit


----------



## baghdady

Damn I was gone for a minute and damn!! :0 

<--------"Pulls up a chair and chills for a minute to read all the *POST*"


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 20 2009, 05:46 AM~14822757
> *I took the pump head apart on the small pump and started polishing it.. I need to figure out how to get into the hard to reach areas.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any tips????
> *


Yeah, Dremel that motha. Should polish right up


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2009, 10:50 PM~14824167
> *passed by your exit today abel i shoulda called i gotta go back up to little rock in a couple days maybe ill stop by and check out your new stuff!
> *



You know your always welcome at my house, little brother! :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 19 2009, 04:39 PM~14818866
> *TOPFAN, Classic Customs, TATTOO-76, prewar_gm_access, SIXONEFORLIFE, 41bowtie
> 
> full fucking house......
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2009, 08:07 PM~14822258
> *if "building" a car is what you consider the crap you have, id rather have a bus pass.how about you build a setup that ISNT painted with worn out paint brush.
> oh and since you are on the "its gotta be OG rant" stop calling EQ's and cookie pans OG.  :cheesy:
> *



ouch :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 05:12 AM~14825184
> *You know your always welcome at my house, little brother! :biggrin:
> *


little rock was far as fuck!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 19 2009, 09:13 PM~14822327-->
> 
> 
> 
> you must be considering suicide, if YOU are living by karma.
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Aug 19 2009, 11:36 PM~14824051
> *Hay Josh why don't you take your followers and go back to your thread.  You have done enough damage to the aircraft movement.  Anyone that's been around for a few years knows your style.  I know you see new meat and want to get some action but PLEASE do us all a favor and LEAVE  :buttkick:  Please
> *


Your just a hater out for a buck.You don't care about no movement,or you wouldn't be throwing yourself out there like this. The difference between me and you is this is not my only income. I will always have more parts for sale. So by you sitting there bad mouthing me isn't effecting my sales.

Karma is a good way to live. But others think being an internet troll is tits. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 20 2009, 08:47 AM~14826363
> *
> Your just a hater out for a buck.You don't care about no movement,or you wouldn't be throwing yourself out there like this. The difference between me and you is this is not my only income. I will always have more parts for sale. So by you sitting there bad mouthing me isn't effecting my sales.
> 
> Karma is a good way to live. But others think being an internet troll is tits. :biggrin:
> *


You know, I was gonna keep my mouth shut, but I cant no more.


Stop coming on here if you are gonna fuck up the thread. I maybe a newbie here, not to the game. So , take it any way you want, we are happy with the way things are...

I said what I had to say and that is the extent of it...

I dont want to see this thread get fucked up.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 20 2009, 08:47 AM~14826363
> *
> Your just a hater out for a buck.You don't care about no movement,or you wouldn't be throwing yourself out there like this. The difference between me and you is this is not my only income. I will always have more parts for sale. So by you sitting there bad mouthing me isn't effecting my sales.
> 
> Karma is a good way to live. But others think being an internet troll is tits. :biggrin:
> *



Funny sad ass thing is, you really believe yourself Josh, everyone is a hater or a cheerleader or knows so much less then you.You seem to enjoy yourself at the expense of fucking shit up for everyone else.

You dont have a clue about George.While you've been trying to off your scraps,extras,culls, your hoopty rooster set up..... George has been hooking people up with 'A stock' quality hard to find goods at about 1/2 the cost of what you've been asking for stuff. And were not talking about your recent scraps you're trying to dump.

You toss that word 'hater' alot. Look in the mirror.


----------



## MR.LAC

here we go again!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 19 2009, 09:42 PM~14824100
> *Or your fingers :0
> *


That too!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14827427
> *here we go again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope not.  I wonder what would happin if we took a vote with a thumbs up :thumbsup: or thumbs down :thumbsdown: if Josh should be able to stay??? Just going off the past and what I'm seeing. Shit has NOT changed :uh: Things were going just fine. untill now


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 20 2009, 09:47 AM~14826363
> *Your just a hater out for a buck.You don't care about no movement,or you wouldn't be throwing yourself out there like this. The difference between me and you is this is not my only income. I will always have more parts for sale. So by you sitting there bad mouthing me isn't effecting my sales.
> 
> Karma is a good way to live. But others think being an internet troll is tits. :biggrin:
> *


I have to say,when I first started researching aircraft parts for my 61,I contacted you with a few questions,I was ignored and brushed off,rather rudely.
George,Abel,Mr.lac,Tattoo,etc have helped me out more with what direction I want to go than anyone on here.Hell george sent me in Abels' direction when I was buying pumps(he could have taken the sale but didn't).FRom what I've gathered,and observed so far,it's obvious these guys(and a few I missed)are in it for the love of the lifestyle.
(I know they don't need me or anyone else backing them up on here,I'm just stating my experiences so far)
Quit messing these threads up,valuble info gets deleted if this shit goes on.


----------



## DIPPINIT

I am thinking to run aircraft. Do i need to install a chain bridge for this?? Thanks.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 09:09 AM~14826552
> *You know, I was gonna keep my mouth shut, but I cant no more.
> Stop coming on here if you are gonna fuck up the thread. I maybe a newbie here, not to the game. So , take it any way you want,  we are happy with the way things are...
> 
> I said what I had to say and that is the extent of it...
> 
> I dont want to see this thread get fucked up.
> *



X 2 well said


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 20 2009, 02:22 PM~14827884
> *I am thinking to run aircraft. Do i need to install a chain bridge for this?? Thanks.
> *


you need one in the front and one in the rear.


make sure you wrap duct tape around the chains or you wont be able to hear your 8-track player.


----------



## Mr Impala

at least josh has come down on his prices recently lol i 1/2 considered buying that eemco setup he had for sale seemed like a fair deal.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 12:09 PM~14826552
> *You know, I was gonna keep my mouth shut, but I cant no more.
> Stop coming on here if you are gonna fuck up the thread. I maybe a newbie here, not to the game. So , take it any way you want,  we are happy with the way things are...
> 
> I said what I had to say and that is the extent of it...
> 
> I dont want to see this thread get fucked up.
> *


Teach the kids OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 01:47 PM~14828723
> *Teach the kids OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He rolls a 65, recognize


----------



## milkbone

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: milkbone, TOPFAN, 68 GROCERY GETTER


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 12:47 PM~14828723
> *Teach the kids OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 20 2009, 11:19 AM~14827857
> *I have to say,when I first started researching aircraft parts for my 61,I contacted you with a few questions,I was ignored and brushed off,rather rudely.
> George,Abel,Mr.lac,Tattoo,etc have helped me out more with what direction I want to go than anyone on here.Hell george sent me in Abels' direction when I was buying pumps(he could have taken the sale but didn't).FRom what I've gathered,and observed so far,it's obvious these guys(and a few I missed)are in it for the love of the lifestyle.
> (I know they don't need me or anyone else backing them up on here,I'm just stating my experiences so far)
> Quit messing these threads up,valuble info gets deleted if this shit goes on.
> *


Whats up, Dave? You are also a good guy to deal with! Too bad you gotta go through all you do, to get your stuff. You dont get discouraged, even though you know getting the stuff over the Canadian border is gonna be a bitch. The last thing you need, is to be sold parts that are no good. Just know that we got your back, to guide you through your install!

I hope you like your latest package. :biggrin: 

I sent you a PM message on here, let me know if you need me to send it to your personal email. PM me that info.....Thanks!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2009, 10:56 PM~14801423
> *damn you Chapo, now my heads thinking. Do you have any m/m #6 checks?
> *


Nothing to think about homie its upon you to make the happen. 

#6 m/m only aluminum.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 20 2009, 11:19 AM~14827857
> *I have to say,when I first started researching aircraft parts for my 61,I contacted you with a few questions,I was ignored and brushed off,rather rudely.
> George,Abel,Mr.lac,Tattoo,etc have helped me out more with what direction I want to go than anyone on here.Hell george sent me in Abels' direction when I was buying pumps(he could have taken the sale but didn't).FRom what I've gathered,and observed so far,it's obvious these guys(and a few I missed)are in it for the love of the lifestyle.
> (I know they don't need me or anyone else backing them up on here,I'm just stating my experiences so far)
> Quit messing these threads up,valuble info gets deleted if this shit goes on.
> *


Thanks Bro, Your words mean a lot to me. Money is nice to have but friends are way more important to me. It's not about getting rich its about helping one another


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2009, 12:41 PM~14828629
> *at least josh has come down on his prices recently lol i 1/2 considered buying that eemco setup he had for sale seemed like a fair deal.
> *


You got that right. Prices are getting back to were they should be. I would ask for a clean tank if you do it.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 04:28 PM~14829271
> *Whats up, Dave? You are also a good guy to deal with! Too bad you gotta go through all you do, to get your stuff. You dont get discouraged, even though you know getting the stuff over the Canadian border is gonna be a bitch. The last thing you need, is to be sold parts that are no good. Just know that we got your back, to guide you through your install!
> 
> I hope you like your latest package. :biggrin:
> 
> I sent you a PM message on here, let me know if you need me to send it to your personal email. PM me that info.....Thanks!
> *


i feel sorry for those guys up in canada. ive done a lot of business with a lot of good dudes up there, ive sent everything from pescos to a body rotisserie up there, sometimes they get lucky, but most of the time they get fucked over with taxes at the border.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 04:58 PM~14829529
> *Thanks Bro, Your words mean a lot to me.  Money is nice to have but friends are way more important to me.  It's not about getting rich its about helping one another
> *


George your a stand up guy, we all know it. 




anyone who GIVES away cool parts is NOT out for money!!!!



thanks again.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 20 2009, 02:17 PM~14829772
> *George your a stand up guy, we all know it.
> anyone who GIVES away cool parts is NOT out for money!!!!
> thanks again.
> *




Ill co-sign you for you, Jason!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 02:01 PM~14829569
> *You got that right.  Prices are getting back to were they should be.  I would ask for a clean tank if you do it.
> *


No I think he had decent tanks with that set up... it's his hoopty rooster set up and the 777 set up that have the hacked up 'custom welded' :roflmao: tanks.

BUT... isnt that one of the Eemcos he had in his Rivi that he couldnt get to lift or even work right??? so he gave up, yanked it out and tossed in the rooster.Not to mention that he never mentioned they were mismatched 1500/3000 until someone asked him straight out.
Thats the kind of sneaky shit that sends buyers to other dealers.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 20 2009, 05:23 PM~14829848
> *No I think he had decent tanks with that set up... it's his hoopty rooster set up and the 777 set up that have the hacked up 'custom welded'  :roflmao: tanks.
> 
> BUT... isnt that one of the Eemcos he had in his Rivi that he couldnt get to lift or even work right???  so he gave up, yanked it out and tossed in the rooster.Not to mention that he never mentioned they were mismatched 1500/3000 until someone asked him straight out.
> Thats the kind of sneaky shit that sends buyers to other dealers.
> *


if they are the large Stratopower pumpheads, they arent worth using anyway.  


the ones like DIPPINIT, Igarashi and SouthSide Player had are the good ones.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14827427
> *here we go again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yessad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2009, 01:42 PM~14827427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PASS ME SOME POPCORN :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 20 2009, 02:36 PM~14829975
> *PASS ME SOME POPCORN :biggrin:
> *


.....save me some....PLEASE!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 20 2009, 04:36 PM~14829975-->
> 
> 
> 
> PASS ME SOME POPCORN :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 04:37 PM~14829990
> *.....save me some....PLEASE!
> *



I got some POPCORN for you guys :biggrin: 











Now I am one of the new kids on the block on this thread. I have received help from a lot of guys on here. Just by reading the thread anybody that comes in here can tell who to go to and who to ask for help and guidance.

Geroge, TOPFAN, MR LAC, TATTOO-76, MR IMPALA and my brother from another mother DIPPINIT :biggrin: I have a lot of respect for these guys. So these small outburst in here should not deter others from coming in here and learning and connecting with good people that are willing to help them. 

Keep it on topic and keep it TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

........thanks for the popcorn!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 08:01 PM~14832149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........thanks for the popcorn!
> *



No problem brother now you dont feel left out 








:h5:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 02:28 PM~14829271
> *Whats up, Dave? You are also a good guy to deal with! Too bad you gotta go through all you do, to get your stuff. You dont get discouraged, even though you know getting the stuff over the Canadian border is gonna be a bitch. The last thing you need, is to be sold parts that are no good. Just know that we got your back, to guide you through your install!
> 
> I hope you like your latest package. :biggrin:
> 
> I sent you a PM message on here, let me know if you need me to send it to your personal email. PM me that info.....Thanks!
> *


Thanx Abel,I printed that off,that will work just fine  
I'm kinda used to dealing with the border issues,after awhile it's just part of building cars for us.I always feel bad for making guys who sell me stuff "jump through the hoops"so these border clowns can get thier share of the pie.
It's good to know I got guys to turn to when the time comes to plumb and mount these parts(i've only done over the counter set-ups).I'll keep in touch,gonna need some more pieces soon.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 02:58 PM~14829529
> *Thanks Bro, Your words mean a lot to me.  Money is nice to have but friends are way more important to me.  It's not about getting rich its about helping one another
> *


Thanx for all the advice man,I appreciate it,will be in touch soon.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## R0L0

Damn I been away for a few hours!!!!!!! :0 Someone hook me up with some Popcorn :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Aug 20 2009, 03:23 PM~14829848-->
> 
> 
> 
> No I think he had decent tanks with that set up... it's his hoopty rooster set up and the 777 set up that have the hacked up 'custom welded'  :roflmao: tanks.
> 
> BUT... isnt that one of the Eemcos he had in his Rivi that he couldnt get to lift or even work right???  so he gave up, yanked it out and tossed in the rooster.Not to mention that he never mentioned they were mismatched 1500/3000 until someone asked him straight out.
> Thats the kind of sneaky shit that sends buyers to other dealers.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both matching pumps. I said I have a 3000psi if someone wanted it. Instead of 1500psi one.
> Dont talk about something if you dont know shit about it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Aug 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14832101
> *I got some POPCORN for you guys  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am one of the new kids on the block on this thread. I have received help from a lot of guys on here. Just by reading the thread anybody that comes in here can tell who to go to and who to ask for help and guidance.
> 
> Geroge, TOPFAN, MR LAC, TATTOO-76, MR IMPALA and my brother from another mother DIPPINIT  :biggrin:  I have a lot of respect for these guys. So these small outburst in here should not deter others from coming in here and learning and connecting with good people that are willing to help them.
> 
> Keep it on topic and keep it TTT
> *


 Their little outbursts show their class.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Aug 20 2009, 10:09 AM~14826552-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I was gonna keep my mouth shut, but I cant no more.
> Stop coming on here if you are gonna fuck up the thread. I maybe a newbie here, not to the game. So , take it any way you want,  we are happy with the way things are...
> 
> I said what I had to say and that is the extent of it...
> 
> I dont want to see this thread get fucked up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 10:57 AM~14826970
> *Funny sad ass thing is, you really believe yourself Josh, everyone is a hater or a cheerleader or knows so much less then you.You seem to enjoy yourself at the expense of fucking shit up for everyone else.
> 
> You dont have a clue about George.While you've been trying to off your scraps,extras,culls, your hoopty rooster set up..... George has been hooking people up with 'A stock' quality hard to find goods at about 1/2 the cost of what you've been asking for stuff. And were not talking about your recent scraps you're trying to dump.
> 
> You toss that word 'hater' alot. Look in the mirror.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Aug 20 2009, 12:19 PM~14827857
> *I have to say,when I first started researching aircraft parts for my 61,I contacted you with a few questions,I was ignored and brushed off,rather rudely.
> George,Abel,Mr.lac,Tattoo,etc have helped me out more with what direction I want to go than anyone on here.Hell george sent me in Abels' direction when I was buying pumps(he could have taken the sale but didn't).FRom what I've gathered,and observed so far,it's obvious these guys(and a few I missed)are in it for the love of the lifestyle.
> (I know they don't need me or anyone else backing them up on here,I'm just stating my experiences so far)
> Quit messing these threads up,valuble info gets deleted if this shit goes on.
> *


Aren't you the one who was calling me about parts? I'm trying to remember... Some dump you wanted to know if it could be save...adel round? I dont claim to know more than anybody...but I put in plenty of work in this aircraft game so far. You got years on me...just like george, I respect that...always, but slandering me when you never f***** dealt with me is a joke. I used to get 100s of calls and have sold to 100s of people. A few bad apples on here unjustly have tried to drag my name in dirt. Like an idiot who bought two dumps from me and checkvalves, and is mad because he said he payed too much. Damn, is that my fault? He was fast to buy them....and even sent me the rest in the mail. I never knew the guy and let him send the rest of the money.

I think most can see that all you guys against one person.....is some real "bad ass" shit. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 20 2009, 01:41 PM~14828629-->
> 
> 
> 
> at least josh has come down on his prices recently lol i 1/2 considered buying that eemco setup he had for sale seemed like a fair deal.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 03:01 PM~14829569
> *You got that right.  Prices are getting back to were they should be.  I would ask for a clean tank if you do it.
> *



I would never ever sell you anything anymore after all this badmouthing me.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 20 2009, 12:19 PM~14827857
> *I have to say,when I first started researching aircraft parts for my 61,I contacted you with a few questions,I was ignored and brushed off,rather rudely.
> George,Abel,Mr.lac,Tattoo,etc have helped me out more with what direction I want to go than anyone on here.Hell george sent me in Abels' direction when I was buying pumps(he could have taken the sale but didn't).FRom what I've gathered,and observed so far,it's obvious these guys(and a few I missed)are in it for the love of the lifestyle.
> (I know they don't need me or anyone else backing them up on here,I'm just stating my experiences so far)
> Quit messing these threads up,valuble info gets deleted if this shit goes on.
> *



You wanted "my" wiring diagram. :banghead: 
tell the truth


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 20 2009, 07:21 PM~14832902
> *Aren't you the one who was calling me about parts? I'm trying to remember... Some dump you wanted to know if it could be save...adel round? I dont claim to know more than anybody...but I put in plenty of work in this aircraft game so far. You got years on me...just like george, I respect that...always, but slandering me when you never f***** dealt with me is a joke. I used to get 100s of calls and have sold to 100s of people. A few bad apples on here unjustly have tried to drag my name in dirt. Like an idiot who bought two dumps from me and checkvalves, and is mad because he said he payed too much. Damn, is that my fault? He was fast to buy them....and even sent me the rest in the mail. I never knew the guy and let him send the rest of the money.
> 
> I think most can see that all you guys against one person.....is some real "bad ass" shit. :biggrin:
> 
> I would never ever sell you anything anymore after all this badmouthing me.
> *



Yup, I did call you. You never got back to me. I was not asking you for advice, I wanted to know if you had an ADEL round 'cause they were on your website. I needed one. Thats all. You even admit on this post, you overcharged someone on here. It is the things you say on here that made me respond.


1 dump is hardly seeking you out for parts.I am not slandering you. Stating fact. Never dealt with you man, but I can see you messing up this thread again...thats all. 

*There is nothing wrong with you, it is the rest of us... that are fucked up.*


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Aug 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14832101-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got some POPCORN for you guys  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am one of the new kids on the block on this thread. I have received help from a lot of guys on here. Just by reading the thread anybody that comes in here can tell who to go to and who to ask for help and guidance.
> 
> Geroge, TOPFAN, MR LAC, TATTOO-76, MR IMPALA and my brother from another mother DIPPINIT  :biggrin:  I have a lot of respect for these guys. So these small outburst in here should not deter others from coming in here and learning and connecting with good people that are willing to help them.
> 
> Keep it on topic and keep it TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Aug 20 2009, 09:06 PM~14832729
> *
> Their little outbursts show their class.
> 
> *


I don’t know you homie, so I will never judge you on something I don’t know nothing about. Now as a consumer I can only make decisions on what I can see. Now the way you treated this consumer in my eyes shows "Your Class" I know it is not something you like, I know he was trying to get you to lower your price. But that is what consumers do, It is up to the seller to treat their customers with respect, regardless of how their customer tries to bargain for their product.  




> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Aug 15 2009, 07:30 PM~14779587-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP I TOLD U I WILL TAKE 8 OF THOSE ZIG ZAGS OF YOUR HANDS HOOK IT UP  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 12:40 AM~14781756
> *SALES PENDING. I'LL LET YOU KNOW
> BREAK BREAD...YOU SEE MY PRICE.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 10:23 AM~14783241
> *YES I SEE YOUR PRICE BUT THEY CHANGE ALL THE TIME ITS A BUYERS MARKET AND U ARE THE 1 THAT HAS STUFF ALL OVER LAYITLOW 4 SALE TELL ME HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE KNOCKING AT YOUR DOOR TRYING 2 BUY 8, ZIGZAGS FROM U IF THINGS WERE THAT GOOD U WOULDNT BE HAVEN NO SALES I HAVE CASH IN HAND F--- ALL THE BULLSHIT GIVE ME A BETTER DEAL AND I WILL BRAKE BREAD AND I WILL EVEN PICK THEM UP FROM U CASH IS GOOD RIGHT NOW IF IT DONT GO IN YOUR POCKET NOW THEN I WILL WAIT 4 ANOTHER 1 OF YOUR BIG SALES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 11:44 AM~14783590
> *Go elsewhere.  I dont owe you shit
> my price is stated
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 01:12 PM~14784044
> *dammmm it homie nobody said u owe me shit it sounds 2 me like u like starting shhhhhhhhhit and running your mouth i have read alot of bad shhhhhhhhit on here about u and i still try 2 fuck with u thats my bad but now i know first hand how u are and im my own man and speak 4 myself so it is what it is i do know 1 thing u are better off on e-bay because u have noooooooo sales skills at all and from what i read u have nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo love on here but good luck on your big sale
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Aug 16 2009, 03:15 PM~14784554
> *:thumbsup:
> stop lowballing me then.
> I give what I get.
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2009, 01:57 PM~14829515
> *Nothing to think about homie its upon you to make the happen.
> 
> #6 m/m only  aluminum.
> *


quanto?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 07:50 PM~14833265
> *
> 
> There is nothing wrong with you, it is the rest of us... that are fucked up.
> *


jajajajaja


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats funny is that this clown buys into his own bullshit........


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

NOW BACK TO THE AIRCRAFT TOPIC  ............TAKE IT AWAY ABEL....LATEST PICS? :biggrin:


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: NEWSTYLE 66, prewar_gm_access, E.C. ROLO, ss62vert, TOPFAN


:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 20 2009, 09:23 PM~14834405
> *NOW BACK TO THE AIRCRAFT TOPIC  ............TAKE IT AWAY ABEL....LATEST PICS? :biggrin:
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: NEWSTYLE 66, prewar_gm_access, E.C. ROLO, ss62vert, TOPFAN
> :wave:
> *



Your right, I need to focus, I am sorry, I could not resist. No more. Let me dig up some pics!


----------



## TOPFAN

somebody's tanks... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

:thumbsup: LIKE CHONG SAID OOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 20 2009, 02:17 PM~14829772
> *George your a stand up guy, we all know it.
> anyone who GIVES away cool parts is NOT out for money!!!!
> thanks again.
> *


Back at you Homie. How's that scooter going? I like your style, anyone can buy a bagger and think he is a biker. To me there like track homes "every other one looks the same". Now build one and it has your personality all over it. Post a pick when you start mocking it up


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 20 2009, 09:31 PM~14834493
> *  :thumbsup:  LIKE CHONG SAID  OOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW
> *



LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 02:20 PM~14829800
> *Ill co-sign you for you, Jason!
> *


You have my co-sign 2


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> somebody's tanks... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quoteNOW THATS WUT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: YOU CAN TAKE YOUR PICK .... PRIMER READY FOR PAINT OR KUSTOM PAINTED :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 20 2009, 02:23 PM~14829848
> *No I think he had decent tanks with that set up... it's his hoopty rooster set up and the 777 set up that have the hacked up 'custom welded'  :roflmao: tanks.
> 
> BUT... isnt that one of the Eemcos he had in his Rivi that he couldnt get to lift or even work right???  so he gave up, yanked it out and tossed in the rooster.Not to mention that he never mentioned they were mismatched 1500/3000 until someone asked him straight out.
> Thats the kind of sneaky shit that sends buyers to other dealers.
> *


I forgot about the Emco that wouldn't lift his car :uh: He went from a Emco lover to a Rooster lover :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 09:33 PM~14834521
> *You have my co-sign 2
> *


HOW ABOUT ME GEORGE???? I SEEN A NICE CHEVY IN NEED A CO SIGNER FOR :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 09:35 PM~14834550
> *I forgot about the Emco that wouldn't lift his car :uh: He went from a Emco lover to a Rooster lover :0
> *


CHICKEN CHOKER :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TOPFAN, prewar_gm_access NEWSTYLE 66, 6ix5iveIMP

:wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 09:30 PM~14834478
> *somebody's tanks... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN YOU PAINT THEM WITH FACTORY NOS OG ORANGE PEEL?? :cheesy: SORRY NOW BACK TO AIRCRAFT TOPIC :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 20 2009, 09:38 PM~14834584
> *CAN YOU PAINT THEM WITH FACTORY NOS OG ORANGE PEEL??  :cheesy:    SORRY            NOW BACK TO AIRCRAFT TOPIC :cheesy:
> *



just get me the paint in a rattle can! :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 20 2009, 05:55 PM~14832101
> *I got some POPCORN for you guys  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am one of the new kids on the block on this thread. I have received help from a lot of guys on here. Just by reading the thread anybody that comes in here can tell who to go to and who to ask for help and guidance.
> 
> Geroge, TOPFAN, MR LAC, TATTOO-76, MR IMPALA and my brother from another mother DIPPINIT  :biggrin:  I have a lot of respect for these guys. So these small outburst in here should not deter others from coming in here and learning and connecting with good people that are willing to help them.
> 
> Keep it on topic and keep it TTT
> *


Well if you read the first page of this thrad it starts off with "what ever happened to the aircraft thread" Stick around and you will know why


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 09:40 PM~14834603
> *Well if you read the first page of this thrad it starts off with "what ever happened to the aircraft thread" Stick around and you will know why
> *


start saving the pictures....this is going down in flames....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 09:39 PM~14834598
> *just get me the paint in a rattle can! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 20 2009, 06:05 PM~14832175
> *No problem brother now you dont feel left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up with this Able you pass me the hard kernels on the bottom of the bag  Next time leave me a little popcorn


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 09:41 PM~14834620
> *start saving the pictures....this is going down in flames....
> *


RIGHT CLICK SAVIN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 09:40 PM~14834603
> *Well if you read the first page of this thrad it starts off with "what ever happened to the aircraft thread" Stick around and you will know why
> *


whats up george top fan dam george i just left your house u should be tired from all that work make room 4 your 58 impala out with old and in with the new


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 09:42 PM~14834630
> *Whats up with this Able you pass me the hard kernels on the bottom of the bag   Next time leave me a little popcorn
> *


HE FIGURED YOU WOULD CHOKE ON THE BUTTER...SO HE FINISHED IT :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 09:42 PM~14834630
> *Whats up with this Able you pass me the hard kernels on the bottom of the bag   Next time leave me a little popcorn
> *



Thats what you get for coming in near the end of the movie!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 20 2009, 09:44 PM~14834662
> *whats up george top fan dam george i just left your house u should be tired from all that work make room 4 your 58 impala out with old and in with the new
> *


58 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 09:45 PM~14834675
> *Thats what you get for coming in near the end of the movie!
> *


BLAME IT ON JEFF.... JEFF WHEELIN AN DEALIN AGAIN???? :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 09:45 PM~14834675
> *Thats what you get for coming in near the end of the movie!
> *


they give out free refills he would of been there top fan when the movie started but he was busy play n with his toys moven his cv 38 cv 41 4 door 41 way 2 many toys :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 20 2009, 07:21 PM~14832902
> *Aren't you the one who was calling me about parts? I'm trying to remember... Some dump you wanted to know if it could be save...adel round? I dont claim to know more than anybody...but I put in plenty of work in this aircraft game so far. You got years on me...just like george, I respect that...always, but slandering me when you never f***** dealt with me is a joke. I used to get 100s of calls and have sold to 100s of people. A few bad apples on here unjustly have tried to drag my name in dirt. Like an idiot who bought two dumps from me and checkvalves, and is mad because he said he payed too much. Damn, is that my fault? He was fast to buy them....and even sent me the rest in the mail. I never knew the guy and let him send the rest of the money.
> 
> I think most can see that all you guys against one person.....is some real "bad ass" shit. :biggrin:
> 
> I would never ever sell you anything anymore after all this badmouthing me.
> *


If we are all bad people just go back to your tread and leave us alone. We will all live happily ever after :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 20 2009, 09:36 PM~14834561
> *HOW ABOUT ME GEORGE????  I SEEN A NICE CHEVY IN NEED A CO SIGNER FOR :cheesy:
> *


You got it bro :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 20 2009, 09:49 PM~14834712
> *they give out free refills he would of been there top fan when the movie started but he was busy play n with his toys moven his cv 38 cv 41 4 door 41 way 2 many toys  :cheesy:
> *


ALL WHILE YOU WATCHED :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: DAMN GEORGE YOU GONNA BE BUFFED THE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 20 2009, 09:44 PM~14834662
> *whats up george top fan dam george i just left your house u should be tired from all that work make room 4 your 58 impala out with old and in with the new
> *


Inter mission is over  Back out to the shop. Got to pull an all nighter :angry:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 09:53 PM~14834775
> *Inter mission is over  Back out to the shop.  Got to pull an all nighter :angry:
> *


yeh go find that wing window before u foreget and clear out that area so we can take your other cv 41 off the lift so you can take it 2 the shop :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 09:53 PM~14834775
> *Inter mission is over  Back out to the shop.  Got to pull an all nighter :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 TAKE IT EASY GEORGE...LAST TIME YOU DID THAT YOU MISPLACED A CAR :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 20 2009, 09:56 PM~14834820
> *yeh go find that wing window before u foreget and clear out that area so we can take your other cv 41 off the lift so you can take it 2 the shop :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 20 2009, 09:56 PM~14834820
> *yeh go find that wing window before u foreget and clear out that area so we can take your other cv 41 off the lift so you can take it 2 the shop :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



hes been lookin for that vent window for 3 days, if he'd stop playin on this computer and cleaned that shop he just might find it.....


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 20 2009, 01:17 PM~14829772
> *George your a stand up guy, we all know it.
> anyone who GIVES away cool parts is NOT out for money!!!!
> thanks again.
> *



When I needed 2 strat pump heads, Mike had told me George had the hook up, and to call him. I called a couple times and pmed. NEVER got a response back. Its cool if he didn't have connect or didn't want to sell, but Mike had me waiting like this guy was going to come through. All good though, cuz I got my own hookups. Just felt like a dumbass waiting for nothing. :uh: Maybe I'll post all the info so everyones search can be over. :biggrin: 

NOS, :biggrin: 3000 psi all day


----------



## DIPPINIT

Dodgers won tonight against the Cubs, 7-2, Good ass game, :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 21 2009, 12:00 AM~14835792
> *When I needed 2 strat pump heads, Mike had told me George had the hook up, and to call him. I called a couple times and pmed. NEVER got a response back. Its cool if he didn't have connect or didn't want to sell, but Mike had me waiting like this guy was going to come through. All good though, cuz I got my own hookups. Just felt like a dumbass waiting for nothing.  :uh:  Maybe I'll post all the info so everyones search can be over.  :biggrin:
> 
> NOS, :biggrin: 3000 psi all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm sorry, Was trying to find a pair for you but looks like everything happens for a reason. Dang 3000 psi and NOS to boot. You don't have to thank me now but looks like you came up :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 20 2009, 11:40 PM~14834603
> *Well if you read the first page of this thrad it starts off with "what ever happened to the aircraft thread" Stick around and you will know why
> *


I read all of it brother :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 11:41 PM~14834620
> *start saving the pictures....this is going down in flames....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 21 2009, 07:41 AM~14836540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: 

Damn we need to get this back on track :biggrin: 











*This is going to come out bad ass* :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 21 2009, 12:00 AM~14835792
> *When I needed 2 strat pump heads, Mike had told me George had the hook up, and to call him. I called a couple times and pmed. NEVER got a response back. Its cool if he didn't have connect or didn't want to sell, but Mike had me waiting like this guy was going to come through. All good though, cuz I got my own hookups. Just felt like a dumbass waiting for nothing.  :uh:  Maybe I'll post all the info so everyones search can be over.  :biggrin:
> 
> NOS, :biggrin: 3000 psi all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Bramdon, we still need part numbers! With out them its no good...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 21 2009, 12:40 AM~14836184
> *I'm sorry,  Was trying to find a pair for you but looks like everything happens for a reason.  Dang 3000 psi and NOS to boot.  You don't have to thank me now but looks like you came up :biggrin:
> *



Its all good, I am just an impatient ass, Ask Abel :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 21 2009, 05:05 AM~14836611
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Damn we need to get this back on track  :biggrin:
> 
> *



You need to get your ass out of Iraq and come back to Lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 08:30 PM~14834478
> *somebody's tanks... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tito5050

i need one more 280 like this one.. Let me know


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 21 2009, 08:31 AM~14837495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need one more 280 like this one..  Let me know
> *


280 with Leese Neville motor


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 21 2009, 06:05 AM~14836611
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Damn we need to get this back on track  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to come out bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


ive seen these before we need more pics keep posting them pics looking good :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 21 2009, 05:41 AM~14836540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Aug 20 2009, 03:58 PM~14829529-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro, Your words mean a lot to me.  Money is nice to have but friends are way more important to me.  It's not about getting rich its about helping one another
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hit it on the nose
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 20 2009, 04:17 PM~14829772
> *George your a stand up guy, we all know it.
> anyone who GIVES away cool parts is NOT out for money!!!!
> thanks again.
> *



:thumbsup: 


cant believe you fuckers didnt leave me any Popcorn :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2009, 08:30 PM~14834478
> *somebody's tanks... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those tanks look familiar... undr8ed old tanks :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 21 2009, 10:54 AM~14838994
> *Those tanks look familiar... undr8ed old tanks :0
> *



:nono:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 21 2009, 09:54 AM~14838994
> *Those tanks look familiar... undr8ed old tanks :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 21 2009, 09:18 AM~14836985
> *You need to get your ass out of Iraq and come back to Lowriding :biggrin:
> *


X 4 Yrs  













:biggrin: Cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 21 2009, 09:17 AM~14836977
> *Its all good, I am just an impatient ass, Ask Abel :biggrin:
> *


Youre up to 20 posts, isnt it about time you closed your account post whore? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 21 2009, 07:56 PM~14844175
> *Youre up to 20 posts, isnt it about time you closed your account post whore?  :biggrin:
> *



ONCE I GET TO 1000, or finish my car, whatever comes first. Probably the 1000 posts


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 21 2009, 05:07 AM~14836618
> *Damn Bramdon, we still need part numbers! With out them its no good...
> *



you don't need me, I'm just a student :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Aug 20 2009, 10:35 PM~14835232
> *hes been lookin for that vent window for 3 days, if he'd stop playin on this computer and cleaned that shop he just might find it.....
> *


Cozzi is that you :0 Don't go tellen everyone your metal finishing skills untell you do my rag. Then they can form a line :biggrin: where is your side kick? He said he has my back on the road trip to get that 58. Found my part :h5: now I need to find Jeff :uh:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 21 2009, 08:31 AM~14837495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need one more 280 like this one..  Let me know
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 21 2009, 11:11 PM~14845564
> *Cozzi is that you :0 Don't go tellen everyone your metal finishing skills untell you do my rag.  Then they can form a line :biggrin: where is your side kick?  He said he has my back on the road trip to get that 58. Found my part :h5: now I need to find Jeff :uh:
> *


were are u o.g. i tryed 2 call u back tonight :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up fellas,I need one #8 m/m Parker 3000 psi checkvalve.Who has one?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 21 2009, 09:49 PM~14844793
> *ONCE I GET TO 1000, or finish my car, whatever comes first. Probably the 1000 posts
> *


THATS WUT YOU SAID 3 REGISTRATIONS AGO :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 22 2009, 09:42 AM~14847351
> *whats up fellas,I need one #8 m/m Parker 3000 psi checkvalve.Who has one?
> *



you need a# 8 now? I got one, is steel okay?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 21 2009, 12:16 AM~14835877
> *Dodgers won tonight against the Cubs, 7-2, Good ass game,  :biggrin:
> *


YOU AINT GONNA GET THE CAR FINISHED WATCHING BASEBALL  AND YOU BLAME IT ON LAYITLOW...HOW CUD YOU :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 21 2009, 10:45 PM~14843562
> *X 4 Yrs
> :biggrin:  Cant wait  :cheesy:
> *


we all owe YOU a :worship: and :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 21 2009, 11:56 PM~14844175
> *Youre up to 20 posts, isnt it about time you closed your account post whore?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 22 2009, 09:54 AM~14847418
> *you need a# 8 now? I got one, is steel okay?
> *


yeah,found the #6's now need one #8 and yes,steel is ok.I just got the dumps Abel,gracias!


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 22 2009, 12:24 PM~14848169
> *yeah,found the #6's now need one #8 and yes,steel is ok.I just got the dumps Abel,gracias!
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 22 2009, 03:18 PM~14848938
> *
> *


Sup Abel how's it going uso . it George UCE cc still bumpin that CD thanks


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Aug 22 2009, 03:45 PM~14849093
> *Sup Abel how's it going uso . it George UCE cc still bumpin that CD thanks
> *




:wave:


----------



## lowdeville

What size cylinders should I be running in this car(61 caddy)???8's rear,6's front be fine?Or 6's front and back?
I'm gonna order chrome sideport cylinders from BMH so I can pick them up in October supershow weekend.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2009, 02:12 PM~14848111
> *we all owe YOU a  :worship: and  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Much Appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 21 2009, 08:39 AM~14837574
> *280 with Leese Neville motor
> *


yes with motor!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 22 2009, 06:16 PM~14849920
> *yes with motor!
> *



Its a 280 with Leece Neville motor. Pesco used difernt motors ecpecially w/ the 280.


Does anyone have one for sale? Homeboy needs one so he can run a 2 pump set up. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 22 2009, 08:14 PM~14850786
> *Its a 280 with Leece Neville motor. Pesco used difernt motors ecpecially w/ the 280.
> Does anyone have one for sale? Homeboy needs one so he can run a 2 pump set up. :biggrin:
> *


thats what I was saying,so he knew what to look for


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 22 2009, 08:42 AM~14847351
> *whats up fellas,I need one #8 m/m Parker 3000 psi checkvalve.Who has one?
> *


  :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 21 2009, 10:08 AM~14839167
> *:nono:
> *


 :0 looks good, Abel :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 22 2009, 07:14 PM~14850786
> *Its a 280 with Leece Neville motor. Pesco used difernt motors ecpecially w/ the 280.
> Does anyone have one for sale? Homeboy needs one so he can run a 2 pump set up. :biggrin:
> *











Leese Neville made two types of caps for the motor. He need the one with the cap at the end like the ones in the top picture  









I have one with this type of cap at the end of the motor.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14851551
> *  :wave:
> *


I got hooked up Chapo,gracias though homeboy........


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:48 PM~14852056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one with this type of cap at the end of the motor.
> *



With the double post like Ricks??? or single post? shoot me a price


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Aug 22 2009, 10:31 PM~14852271-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got hooked up Chapo,gracias though homeboy........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NP homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Aug 22 2009, 11:22 PM~14852454
> *With the double post like Ricks??? or single post?  shoot me a price
> *


The double post are General Electric motors not Leese Neville.


----------



## MR.LAC

LN


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 23 2009, 02:41 AM~14849721
> *What size cylinders should I be running in this car(61 caddy)???8's rear,6's front be fine?Or 6's front and back?
> I'm gonna order chrome sideport cylinders from BMH so I can pick them up in October supershow weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What pumps and how many pumps? You probably need fat cylinders.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 23 2009, 03:26 AM~14852676
> *What pumps and how many pumps? You probably need fat cylinders.
> *


yeah I'm getting the fat cylinders,it's a 2 pump 777 set up.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 22 2009, 08:17 PM~14850818
> *thats what I was saying,so he knew what to look for
> *



Thanks, Bro...he needs one...I am going to be building his set up...I can get one, but the guy is kinda pricey.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 23 2009, 12:22 AM~14852454
> *With the double post like Ricks??? or single post?  shoot me a price
> *



can get you 280's with a double post ( general electric ) :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 23 2009, 12:36 AM~14852491
> *NP homie
> The double post are General Electric motors not Leese Neville.
> *


Ted has some odd LN 280's with a post on top and 1 on the side ... the ones he used in Ricks set up. The second side post on that pump you pictured is on the opposite side facing the rear quarter.

I think


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 23 2009, 12:57 AM~14852547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LN
> *


can anybody tell me who re paints the 280 black tags  going 2 run the same set up as this one THANXS


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 23 2009, 07:03 AM~14853015
> *can get you 280's with a double post ( general electric ) :biggrin:
> *


I need a mate to go with the LN 280 I have... strap style end cap,single post.

But arent the strap style/tin cup style end caps interchangable on the LN's?? 

good looking out tho ,thanx


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 23 2009, 03:55 PM~14852988
> *yeah I'm getting the fat cylinders,it's a 2 pump 777 set up.
> *


With 8's on all corners (or 6's in front) it should be fine. It'll go up nice with the fat cylinders too. 24 volts?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 23 2009, 08:38 AM~14853764
> *Ted has some odd LN 280's with a post on top and 1 on the side ... the ones he used in Ricks set up. The second side post on that pump you pictured is on the opposite side facing the rear quarter.
> 
> I think
> *


You know what your right I forgot all about those. I don't have any right now homie.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 23 2009, 12:57 AM~14852547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LN
> *


nice pic mr. lac i know u have plenty more :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 23 2009, 09:45 AM~14853807
> *I need a mate to go with the LN 280 I have... strap style end cap,single post.
> 
> But arent the strap style/tin cup style end caps interchangable on the LN's??
> 
> good looking out tho ,thanx
> *



I know where some of those are.... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 22 2009, 09:58 PM~14851645
> *:0 looks good, Abel :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks, Chapo, Undr8ted had the oil filler fitting offset, not in the center like mine... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 22 2009, 05:41 PM~14849721
> *What size cylinders should I be running in this car(61 caddy)???8's rear,6's front be fine?Or 6's front and back?
> I'm gonna order chrome sideport cylinders from BMH so I can pick them up in October supershow weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the CADDY! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 23 2009, 11:50 AM~14854629
> *Thanks, Chapo, Undr8ted had the oil filler fitting offset, not in the center like mine... :biggrin:
> *


and i sold those tanks to a guy in AZ anyways


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 23 2009, 11:46 AM~14854616
> *I know where some of those are.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 23 2009, 11:46 AM~14854245
> *With 8's on all corners (or 6's in front) it should be fine. It'll go up nice with the fat cylinders too. 24 volts?
> *


Yeah 2 batts for each pump is the plan,after I posted,I was thinking 8's all around,just wanted an idea what everyone else normally runs.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 23 2009, 12:52 PM~14854640
> *I like the CADDY! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx  
Got bell flower exhaust tips coming for it(I want to get the exhaust out of the way before I paint it).


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Aug 23 2009, 09:40 AM~14853780
> *can anybody tell me who re paints the 280 black tags  going 2 run the same set up as this one THANXS
> *


George has nos 280 tags


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Aug 23 2009, 09:40 AM~14853780
> *can anybody tell me who re paints the 280 black tags  going 2 run the same set up as this one THANXS
> *


You mean these???


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 12:29 PM~14854849
> *You mean these???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 12:29 PM~14854849
> *You mean these???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are clean real nice o.g. shit they dont get no better then that


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 12:29 PM~14854849
> *You mean these???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Take your old tag to a trophy shop with one of these and have them transfer the numbers. These are NOS original and not repoped. The real deal


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 12:45 PM~14854935
> *Take your old tag to a trophy shop with one of these and have them transfer the numbers.  These are NOS original and not repoped.  The real deal
> *


the real deal i wish i could use those not everybody has those


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 12:29 PM~14854849
> *You mean these???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup, i'll take 2 homie :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 12:29 PM~14854849
> *You mean these???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 23 2009, 01:48 AM~14852056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one with this type of cap at the end of the motor.
> *


i like those better, because they dont get all beat up and dented, plus you can get creative with the brush band.


ive had a bunch of them in the past, pretty clean looking...





you ever see the one they used on Myth Busters like that????? it was the LN280 motor with the brush band.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 02:29 PM~14854849
> *You mean these???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 23 2009, 04:43 PM~14856775
> *i like those better, because they dont get all beat up and dented, plus you can get creative with the brush band.
> ive had a bunch of them in the past, pretty clean looking...
> you ever see the one they used on Myth Busters like that????? it was the LN280 motor with the brush band.
> *


WHAT EPISODE WAS THAT? WHAT WERE THEY EXPERIMENTING ON?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 23 2009, 09:45 AM~14853807
> *I need a mate to go with the LN 280 I have... strap style end cap,single post.
> 
> But arent the strap style/tin cup style end caps interchangable on the LN's??
> 
> good looking out tho ,thanx
> *


Got Mike on the phone now. He said you have to machine the lip off the end of the motor that keeps the strap on in order to run the tuna can end cap. He has the strap style for sale. I'm going to LA this Wed. to pick up my 58 :biggrin: and Hydro parts :biggrin: Anyoneone need any 280 pump heads, Cannon plugs, Check valves, filters, ect, ect, ect? Let me know, last train leavers @ 2:00 AM :uh: BIG SALE going on :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 23 2009, 06:51 PM~14857497
> *:cheesy:
> *


Whats up Homie? Mike said your next. He's going to take the apart the motors and start clocking them. So hows the weather been?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 10:56 PM~14860593
> *Got Mike on the phone now.  He said you have to machine the lip off the end of the motor that keeps the strap on in order to run the tuna can end cap.  He has the strap style for sale.  I'm going to LA this Wed. to pick up my 58 :biggrin:  and Hydro parts :biggrin:  Anyoneone need any 280 pump heads, Cannon plugs, Check valves, filters, ect, ect, ect?  Let me know, last train leavers @ 2:00 AM :uh: BIG SALE going on :biggrin:
> *


cannon plugs for Weston dumps


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

need a pair of leese neville motors also,either style


----------



## Firefly

I need 280 tags too George!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 23 2009, 11:15 PM~14860709
> *cannon plugs for Weston dumps
> *



I have cannon plugs for the westons... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 24 2009, 07:35 AM~14861893
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 24 2009, 07:02 AM~14861718
> *I have cannon plugs for the westons... :biggrin:
> *


let me Know how much Abel.........


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 23 2009, 10:56 PM~14860593
> *Got Mike on the phone now.  He said you have to machine the lip off the end of the motor that keeps the strap on in order to run the tuna can end cap.  He has the strap style for sale.  I'm going to LA this Wed. to pick up my 58 :biggrin:  and Hydro parts :biggrin:  Anyoneone need any 280 pump heads, Cannon plugs, Check valves, filters, ect, ect, ect?  Let me know, last train leavers @ 2:00 AM :uh: BIG SALE going on :biggrin:
> *


hey the train might leave at 12:00am and make sure u have everything packed and ready 2 go tell mike tovar 2 have your 58 washed and waxed and that u should be there by 7:00am :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 24 2009, 04:32 AM~14861337
> *I need 280 tags too George!
> *


dammm george u already have 3,orders 4 the 280 tags u better check how many u have ill phil is looking for 4, firefly? and o dogg 2,


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 24 2009, 07:40 AM~14862518
> *dammm george u already have 3,orders 4 the 280 tags u better check how many u have ill phil is looking for 4, firefly? and o dogg 2,
> *



:wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 24 2009, 12:42 AM~14859813
> *WHAT EPISODE WAS THAT? WHAT WERE THEY EXPERIMENTING ON?
> *


something to do with regenerative power.



like taking a power source and using it for energy but recharging it at the same time with no loss of energy or power...FREE POWER. (it dont work, lol)


----------



## TOPFAN

I found this today, on my latest scavenger hunt!...Only found one


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 24 2009, 07:52 PM~14870306
> *I found this today, on my latest scavenger hunt!...Only found one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Find me 4


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 24 2009, 08:52 PM~14870306
> *I found this today, on my latest scavenger hunt!...Only found one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 24 2009, 09:58 PM~14871132
> *bad ass Abel
> *


I hope I can find more!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 24 2009, 12:19 PM~14864768
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 24 2009, 04:32 AM~14861337
> *I need 280 tags too George!
> *


$25 each shipped

$50 each out side the USA plus shipping :biggrin: JK bro $25 each shipped any where they are Low Riding  That means U2


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 25 2009, 11:08 AM~14872562
> *$25 each shipped
> 
> $50 each out side the USA plus shipping :biggrin: JK bro $25 each shipped any where they are Low Riding  That means U2
> *


Cool man, I only need 2. If shipping costs you more, just holla and i'll transfer you some extra dough  

PM me where I need to Paypal the money and i'll get it to you a.s.a.p


----------



## FoxCustom

Hey guys. I am putting together my '59 Impala and going for a really old school look...OG hubcaps, lay super low, and aircraft setup. I have 2 pesco 280s, just front and back. 

I really want to go with the super old school switch setup...push button switches and pressure guages. If any of you come across or have any of the guages or push button switches also, could you let me know? 
Thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> $25 each shipped
> 
> $50 each out side the USA plus shipping :biggrin: JK bro $25 each shipped any where they are Low Riding  That means U2
> [/quote thats a deal are u almost ready 2 go 2 l.a. tonight hey thanks 4 the dinner george u are a good cook


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 24 2009, 07:52 PM~14870306
> *I found this today, on my latest scavenger hunt!...Only found one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 24 2009, 09:52 PM~14870306
> *I found this today, on my latest scavenger hunt!...Only found one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What makes this rare?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GEORGE U BETTER GET SOME SLEEP THE BUS LEAVES AT 12:30AM 2 L.A.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 25 2009, 12:06 PM~14874085
> *Hey guys. I am putting together my '59 Impala and going for a really old school look...OG hubcaps, lay super low, and aircraft setup.  I have 2 pesco 280s, just front and back.
> 
> I really want to go with the super old school switch setup...push button switches and pressure guages. If any of you come across or have any of the guages or push button switches also, could you let me know?
> Thanks
> *


push buttons and gauges werent "old school".



toggle switches is what people REALLY used back in the day...


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 21 2009, 11:11 PM~14845564
> *Cozzi is that you :0 Don't go tellen everyone your metal finishing skills untell you do my rag.  Then they can form a line :biggrin: where is your side kick?  He said he has my back on the road trip to get that 58. Found my part :h5: now I need to find Jeff :uh:
> *





damn george u need to hush up on the metal workin stuff. :buttkick: lol i saw these guys bustin balls about 20 posts, this is only my second, and for good reason. im gonna creep up on this site like jeff would do to a guy in the shower lol hno: ..... all of a sudden theres gonna be a thread poppin up on a sick ass 65 rag, and its gonna be reeeaaal smooooooooth.

then a few weeks later, some "pre war gm's"......

and if u stay in my good graces, maybe a 58 will be in the works,

ill school you on welding if u guide me thru ur pesco set-up, im used to white boy air ride.....


hey have a good trip with jeff...... dont let him "creep up" on you hno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Aug 25 2009, 09:22 PM~14882087
> *. im gonna creep up on this site like jeff would do to a guy in the shower lol hno:  .....
> 
> have a good trip with jeff...... dont let him "creep up" on u hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i knew something wus FISHY :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 25 2009, 01:05 PM~14876398
> *nice
> *


Rolo you got the boyz lacen up some 13s for the 58 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Aug 25 2009, 09:22 PM~14882087
> *damn george u need to hush up on the metal workin stuff. :buttkick:  lol i saw these guys bustin balls about 20 posts, this is only my second, and for good reason. im gonna creep up on this site like jeff would do to a guy in the shower lol hno:  ..... all of a sudden theres gonna be a thread poppin up on a sick ass 65 rag, and its gonna be reeeaaal smooooooooth.
> 
> then a few weeks later, some "pre war gm's"......
> 
> and if u stay in my good graces, maybe a 58 will be in the works,
> 
> ill school you on welding if u guide me thru ur pesco set-up, im used to white boy air ride.....
> hey have a good trip with jeff...... dont let him "creep up" on you hno:
> *


I sleep with one eye open  Jeffs here got to run, later


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 25 2009, 10:32 PM~14881340
> *push buttons and gauges werent "old school".
> toggle switches is what people REALLY used back in the day...
> 
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 26 2009, 08:23 AM~14884628
> *Thanks man.
> *


By the way, while I'm thinking about it. What kind of springs do most of you guys run with aircraft setups??? Do you run shocks too? 
I'm frame is like a 70% wrap....I plan on running 2 ton precuts up front and only a couple turns out back since I'm coil-under. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 25 2009, 11:46 PM~14883980
> *Rolo you got the boyz lacen up some 13s for the 58 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

For sale or trade... lmk uffin: 

#8 Hydro-air spread port


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 26 2009, 06:41 AM~14884694
> *By the way, while I'm thinking about it. What kind of springs do most of you guys run with aircraft setups??? Do you run shocks too?
> I'm frame is like a 70% wrap....I plan on running 2 ton precuts up front and only a couple turns out back since I'm coil-under. Thanks in advance for any help.
> *


Run Fats Cylinders


----------



## TOPFAN

my newest set up to debut in a "RAGHOUSE"... 

few "tweeks" and it should be ready this weekend!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:39 PM~14892805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a taste of what is coming out !
> *


I cant see it :angry: Email me brother PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

hey MIKE ISHIKI YOU DA MANNNN. THANK YOU :thumbsup: ANYTIME YOU DOWN HERE HIT ME UP . MI CASA, ES TU CASA. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Aug 27 2009, 12:29 AM~14893310
> *hey MIKE ISHIKI  YOU DA MANNNN. THANK YOU  :thumbsup: ANYTIME YOU DOWN HERE HIT ME UP .  MI CASA, ES TU CASA. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Mike is good peeps!!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14892805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest set up to debut in a "RAGHOUSE"...
> 
> few "tweeks" and it should be ready this weekend!
> *



tank bracket is gangster :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 26 2009, 08:40 AM~14885517
> *For sale or trade... lmk uffin:
> 
> #8 Hydro-air spread port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2009, 08:39 PM~14892805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest set up to debut in a "RAGHOUSE"...
> 
> few "tweeks" and it should be ready this weekend!
> *


very nice Abel


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14893963
> *very nice Abel
> *


x777


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:21 PM~14893952
> *:biggrin:
> *


looks tits Abel,Damn....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats happening Spanky???


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14893963
> *very nice Abel
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14892805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest set up to debut in a "RAGHOUSE"...
> 
> few "tweeks" and it should be ready this weekend!
> *


:0 :0 :0    :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

Damn photobucket :rant:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2009, 08:39 PM~14892805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest set up to debut in a "RAGHOUSE"...
> 
> few "tweeks" and it should be ready this weekend!
> *


NICE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 26 2009, 12:46 AM~14883980
> *Rolo you got the boyz lacen up some 13s for the 58 :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :nono: :nono: PUT THEM TRUS AND 520S ON...NO USE SITTIN UP THER ON THE WALL......U WENT TO LA FOR A 58 I KNO WERE THERS ONE HERE FOR SALE :uh:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14892805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest set up to debut in a "RAGHOUSE"...
> 
> few "tweeks" and it should be ready this weekend!
> *


damn thats nice


----------



## Mr Impala

ebay item number 160358623600 cleaned out my cabinet!


----------



## Mr Impala

100.00 no reserve


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2009, 10:21 AM~14898221
> *100.00 no reserve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRENT YOU ALL KINDS OF GOOD STUFF ON EBAY RITE NOW!!!!! :0


----------



## Mr Impala

I just bought this the other day but decided id rather build my 61 frame instead of lifting my cadi. Real adex, quality stuff you would expect from Homies Hydraulics. 1000.00 FIRM No trade unless you have bushings ball joints brake lines and whatever else I might need to build my 61 frame :biggrin: 









got this too


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 24 2009, 10:52 PM~14870306
> *I found this today, on my latest scavenger hunt!...Only found one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that got a viewing glass? Im not very familiar with anything air craft. been around here before but left for some time. starting to get interested again.


----------



## odogg's orange 64

what up george :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 26 2009, 09:48 PM~14893555
> *Mike is good peeps!!!!
> *


Mike aid what's up? Want's you to give him a call when you get a min. He has always got good things to say about you. Said you where his #1 buyer back in the day :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64+Aug 26 2009, 11:29 PM~14893310-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey MIKE ISHIKI  YOU DA MANNNN. THANK YOU  :thumbsup: ANYTIME YOU DOWN HERE HIT ME UP .  MI CASA, ES TU CASA. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mike is the man :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 26 2009, 11:48 PM~14893555
> *Mike is good peeps!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

george u should still be asleep that was a long trip but everything worked out :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 27 2009, 08:24 PM~14903987
> *Mike aid what's up?  Want's you to give him a call when you get a min.  He has always got good things to say about you.  Said you where his #1 buyer back in the day :0
> *


YOU GUYS BACK ALREADY????


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 27 2009, 08:56 PM~14904336
> *Mike is the man  :biggrin:
> X2
> *


mike is really kool guy 2 kick it with its even better when u get him and george together


----------



## ss62vert

I have a single NOS A-6 tank for sale or trade... I am asking $75 plus shipping...which I don't think should be more than $10-15 to the lower 48, other countries will be more. Includes the green canvas bag it came in. This tank has the seem in the middle please see the pic. 










SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 27 2009, 11:04 PM~14904450
> *mike is really kool guy 2 kick it with its even better when u get him and george together
> *


I plan on doing just that when i get back from iraq, Both those guys have been great to me and I def want to kick it with them  


someone told me you deal with interiors is that correct. If it is I have some questions for you, let me know on PM :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 26 2009, 08:39 PM~14892805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest set up to debut in a "RAGHOUSE"...
> 
> few "tweeks" and it should be ready this weekend!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
KILLIN EM SOFTLY.....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 27 2009, 07:24 PM~14903987
> *Mike aid what's up?  Want's you to give him a call when you get a min.  He has always got good things to say about you.  Said you where his #1 buyer back in the day :0
> *


pics of the 58 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14908805
> *pics of the 58 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 27 2009, 11:24 PM~14903987
> *Mike aid what's up?  Want's you to give him a call when you get a min.  He has always got good things to say about you.  Said you where his #1 buyer back in the day :0
> *


lol, i bought 350 slowdowns from him at ONE TIME in the past, around 30 Pesco EQ's and boxes and boxes of other parts. I got my first 2 ZigZags from him about 10 years ago, Andy Lodi introduced me to Mike.



too bad the slowdowns are gone now.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2009, 10:23 PM~14911423
> *lol, i bought 350 slowdowns from him at ONE TIME in the past, around 30 Pesco EQ's and boxes and boxes of other parts. I got my first 2 ZigZags from him about 10 years ago, Andy Lodi introduced me to Mike.
> too bad the slowdowns are gone now.
> *


Gone but not forgotten, I believe I have 2 of them  :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 28 2009, 05:22 PM~14912157
> *Gone but not forgotten, I believe I have 2 of them    :biggrin:
> *


i wonder where all that stuff went.

ive sold at least 100 pesco's, around 40 pesco eq's, 100+ filters, 350+ slowdowns, 200+ check valves, tanks, accumulators, etc etc.




wonder if any of it will ever get used???????


----------



## Firefly

The stuff you sold to me is getting put to use :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

Alright guys, I know I should have just gone thru this whole topic but I don't have a lot of time to decide. I have a homie going with a pesco pump setup and got me motivated to go with that too for my 48. I looked in on it and found a guy on craigslist selling me a pump for 450. Is that average? Also he gave me a number, but it wasn't 777. What's the main one everyone gets? Is it the 777? Also since I just want it for front and back, do I need more than one? Sorry, not too familiar with these pumps. Thanks guys


----------



## R0L0

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Jaime-ViejitosNM, OLDTIME47, modiol, 48RON54, 37master


full house!!!!! :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 28 2009, 02:53 PM~14912559
> *Alright guys, I know I should have just gone thru this whole topic but I don't have a lot of time to decide. I have a homie going with a pesco pump setup and got me motivated to go with that too for my 48. I looked in on it and found a guy on craigslist selling me a pump for 450. Is that average? Also he gave me a number, but it wasn't 777. What's the main one everyone gets? Is it the 777? Also since I just want it for front and back, do I need more than one? Sorry, not too familiar with these pumps. Thanks guys
> *


go through the whole topic and most of your questions will be answered


----------



## odogg's orange 64

thanxs george, for picking up my hydros :thumbsup: i owe you one homie uffin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 02:02 PM~11365043
> *I dont give a crap if it gets closed down or not,I dont need the internet to "learn" about 1st generation hydraulics,I know OG's that have taught me a thing or two over the years and its not since it has gotten "popular".The OG's ARE NOT the "big" names that lots of people "jock"........................ :biggrin:
> j/k but I really do not need it but it is a great resource for people that are FAR away from the lowriding capitol of the world......LOS ANGELES!
> *


that shit aint no joke. if it wasnt for this site on a whole (and lowrider online before this one) id still be learning the basics..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 27 2009, 11:56 PM~14904336
> *Mike is the man  :biggrin:
> X2
> *


thats the truth. Mike is a damn good dude. 






by the way, be safe bro, we are looking forward to having you back over here!!!!!!


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2009, 07:25 PM~14915304
> *thats the truth. Mike is a damn good dude.
> by the way, be safe bro, we are looking forward to having you back over here!!!!!!
> *


met mike for the first time ,all i have 2 say he knows his shit :yes: and price is very reasonable. if anybody hits me about where to take and repair aircraft hydros i'll send them his way. I sent my hydros on friday all torn apart and he had both of them up and running on tuesday the man dont play :worship: stay  mike


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2009, 09:25 PM~14915304
> *thats the truth. Mike is a damn good dude.
> by the way, be safe bro, we are looking forward to having you back over here!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks man, Hopefully we can meet next year, your not that far from me :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 28 2009, 11:06 PM~14915636
> *:thumbsup:  Thanks man, Hopefully we can meet next year, your not that far from me  :biggrin:
> *


you are just a state way homie.


take care and be safe, cause lunch is on me!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up Jason?


----------



## 1229

> *
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: TATTOO-76, el cusco, Jaime-ViejitosNM, 64_EC_STYLE, odogg's orange 64, baghdady
> *



its a good crowd in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 28 2009, 11:12 PM~14915688
> *whats up Jason?
> *


whats up brother?


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14915693
> *its a good crowd in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


the more the merrier,right


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2009, 11:13 PM~14915693
> *its a good crowd in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



yes, doing my homework


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14915695
> *whats up brother?
> *


chillen ese,just here kicking it.


----------



## TOPFAN

ALMOST READY!


----------



## flaked85

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

One more spy pic...still got some finishing up to do!


----------



## TOPFAN

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TOPFAN, Jaime-ViejitosNM, BIG COUNTRY

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

damn Abel,very nice!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14916697
> *damn Abel,very nice!
> *


x2


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 28 2009, 10:27 PM~14916697
> *damn Abel,very nice!
> *



Thanks..The owner helped me out and built and sprayed the trunk. I just turned some wrenches....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 28 2009, 02:53 PM~14912559
> *Alright guys, I know I should have just gone thru this whole topic but I don't have a lot of time to decide. I have a homie going with a pesco pump setup and got me motivated to go with that too for my 48. I looked in on it and found a guy on craigslist selling me a pump for 450. Is that average? Also he gave me a number, but it wasn't 777. What's the main one everyone gets? Is it the 777? Also since I just want it for front and back, do I need more than one? Sorry, not too familiar with these pumps. Thanks guys
> *


If It doesn't have a fan on the back or if it's not a Rooster pump $450 mite be to much to pay. The common pump that is used today is the 777 and the 280. Is the $450 going to cover more stuff like the check valve and slowdown? If it has a good dump with it $450 is a real good deal. You have a loaded question. It's like asking if $2500 is a good deal for a 1958 Chevy? Dose it have a floor? Does it have a running motor. I know I'm not being to helpful but Jaime is right if you have the time read the topic. To answer one of your questions Yes you can lift front and rear with one pump. Jaime did, check his out. He has it linked to U tube with sound. Good luck.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

thanks George!How have you been?


----------



## 41bowtie

ttt

good to see alot of nice set-ups coming up, maybee i should be diffrent and go with some OG sand bags and go for the real old school feel, anybody got some OG sand bags for sale?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 28 2009, 10:12 PM~14915684-->
> 
> 
> 
> you are just a state way homie.
> take care and be safe, cause lunch is on me!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go hungry :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Aug 29 2009, 12:23 AM~14916662
> *One more spy pic...still got some finishing up to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn it Abel http://www.imageshack.us I can see those .. :biggrin:


----------



## 909lowride64

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 28 2009, 09:23 PM~14916662
> *One more spy pic...still got some finishing up to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

Goddamn Abel, that setup is awesome in that trunk!

Is that the Glasshouse I think it is?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 29 2009, 12:45 AM~14917613
> *I will go hungry   :biggrin:
> Damn it Abel http://www.imageshack.us I can see those ..  :biggrin:
> *



Just for Danny!

http://img30.imageshack.us/i/1011951s.jpg/


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6

This is one of my favorite threads on LIL. I've been lurking in this topic for a while trying to learn more about aircraft stuff. I just wanted to say hi and thanks to all you guys for posting your set-ups and giving some really helpful information. I was going in another direction, but now I'm putting an aircraft set-up in my deuce. I'll post some pics when it's complete. Thanks again. M


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Aug 29 2009, 02:12 PM~14920620
> *This is one of my favorite threads on LIL. I've been lurking in this topic for a while trying to learn more about aircraft stuff. I just wanted to say hi and thanks to all you guys for posting your set-ups and giving some really helpful information. I was going in another direction, but now I'm putting an aircraft set-up in my deuce. I'll post some pics when it's complete. Thanks again. M
> *


orale,welcome :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 29 2009, 08:21 PM~14921664
> *orale,welcome :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: 

WHEN IS A GOOD TIME TO CALL


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 29 2009, 10:58 AM~14918702
> *Just for Danny!
> 
> http://img30.imageshack.us/i/1011951s.jpg/
> *



:0 Damn That looks good brother :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 29 2009, 12:19 AM~14917507
> *ttt
> 
> good to see alot of nice set-ups coming up, maybee i should be diffrent and go with some OG sand bags and go for the real old school feel, anybody got some OG sand bags for sale?
> *


I do but you better get them while you can before the flood season starts :biggrin: 
The prices will double :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Aug 29 2009, 02:12 PM~14920620
> *This is one of my favorite threads on LIL. I've been lurking in this topic for a while trying to learn more about aircraft stuff. I just wanted to say hi and thanks to all you guys for posting your set-ups and giving some really helpful information. I was going in another direction, but now I'm putting an aircraft set-up in my deuce. I'll post some pics when it's complete. Thanks again. M
> *


Welcome to the familia  It's a disfunctional family but we try to get along. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

whats up george i know your in the shop ive been on the phone with mike just talking about how it is out there


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:23 PM~14916662
> *One more spy pic...still got some finishing up to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job Abel   
Very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 28 2009, 11:17 PM~14917095
> *thanks George!How have you been?
> *


Just chillin in this 100 plus temperature :uh: Homies asking for pics of the 58 I just got. Everyone wants me to stop the 41 rag and do the 58. It's just not a Bomb. You and Albert are probably the only ones that know the felling. Don't get me wrong 58s are bad ass but just not a bomb :biggrin:   










You mite know someone with the driver side cruiser skirt. I got a clean passenger side. I think it's harder to find than the drivers side


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 29 2009, 07:49 PM~14922751
> *Just chillin in this 100 plus temperature :uh: Homies asking for pics of the 58 I just got.  Everyone wants me to stop the 41 rag and do the 58. It's just not a Bomb.  You and Albert are probably the only ones that know the felling.  Don't get me wrong 58s are bad ass but just not a bomb :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mite know someone with the driver side cruiser skirt.  I got a clean passenger side.  I think it's harder to find than the drivers side
> *


that was a trip brining that 58 back from l.a 2 stockton lets take it off the frame george i know u like that 58 if not give it 2 mike the car is solid :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 29 2009, 08:49 PM~14922751
> *Just chillin in this 100 plus temperature :uh: Homies asking for pics of the 58 I just got.  Everyone wants me to stop the 41 rag and do the 58. It's just not a Bomb.  You and Albert are probably the only ones that know the felling.  Don't get me wrong 58s are bad ass but just not a bomb :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mite know someone with the driver side cruiser skirt.  I got a clean passenger side.  I think it's harder to find than the drivers side
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 29 2009, 06:08 PM~14921968
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> WHEN IS A GOOD TIME TO CALL
> *


I dont sleep,call whenever


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 29 2009, 07:49 PM~14922751
> *Just chillin in this 100 plus temperature :uh: Homies asking for pics of the 58 I just got.  Everyone wants me to stop the 41 rag and do the 58. It's just not a Bomb.  You and Albert are probably the only ones that know the felling.  Don't get me wrong 58s are bad ass but just not a bomb :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mite know someone with the driver side cruiser skirt.  I got a clean passenger side.  I think it's harder to find than the drivers side
> *


EXACTLY but they are right there ese..........nice rides pero dont give up on the 41.........


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Aug 29 2009, 05:43 AM~14917991-->
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn Abel, that setup is awesome in that trunk!
> 
> Is that the Glasshouse I think it is?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Aug 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14922700
> *Nice job Abel
> Very clean :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys...the owner did a lot of work to make the set up stand out!
:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 29 2009, 08:29 PM~14923038
> *EXACTLY but they are right there ese..........nice rides pero dont give up on the 41.........
> *


hes got enough 41s like 3,c.v.s a 4 door a real clean 38 he wont give up on the 41 but keep the 58 its a clean solid start  :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14923463
> *hes got enough 41s like 3,c.v.s a 4 door a real clean 38 he wont give up on the 41 but keep the 58 its a clean solid start    :cheesy:
> *


I know ese,me and George rapp from time to time.......


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

finish the bomb george....58 aint gonna cost no money sittin


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Aug 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14922751-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just chillin in this 100 plus temperature :uh: Homies asking for pics of the 58 I just got.  Everyone wants me to stop the 41 rag and do the 58. It's just not a Bomb.  You and Albert are probably the only ones that know the felling.  Don't get me wrong 58s are bad ass but just not a bomb :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mite know someone with the driver side cruiser skirt.  I got a clean passenger side.  I think it's harder to find than the drivers side
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 41 are the new 58
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 29 2009, 10:29 PM~14923038
> *EXACTLY but they are right there ese..........nice rides pero dont give up on the 41.........
> *



:werd: 

41s with all the outside GM trim options are one of the most beautiful cars out there. IMO


----------



## Firefly

If you don't wanna build the '58, send it along with the Pesco tags George :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 29 2009, 06:49 PM~14922751
> *Just chillin in this 100 plus temperature :uh: Homies asking for pics of the 58 I just got.  Everyone wants me to stop the 41 rag and do the 58. It's just not a Bomb.  You and Albert are probably the only ones that know the felling.  Don't get me wrong 58s are bad ass but just not a bomb :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mite know someone with the driver side cruiser skirt.  I got a clean passenger side.  I think it's harder to find than the drivers side
> *


Looks good George!!!!! I was at Turlock waiting for your call but it got to hot out there. Hit me up so we can hook up


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 30 2009, 03:57 PM~14928083
> *Looks good George!!!!! I was at Turlock waiting for your call but it got to hot out there. Hit me up so we can hook up
> *


its 107 at my house today WTF


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 30 2009, 02:58 PM~14928091
> *its 107 at my house today WTF
> *


it aint that hot out here.. but its not to far off... Its fucking hot and the news said it was supposed to be a cool day low to mid 90's


----------



## oldiescc52

does anyone have a #4 m/m zig zag to match this one?? if not 2 matching ones?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Aug 30 2009, 04:29 PM~14928270
> *does anyone have a #4 m/m zig zag to match this one?? if not 2 matching ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hit george up he has them


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 30 2009, 04:01 PM~14928104
> *it aint that hot out here.. but its not to far off... Its fucking hot and the news said it was supposed to be a cool day low to mid 90's
> *


IT SURE IS FUCKIN HOT...40YRD LINE 19 ROW AT RAIDER GAME YESTERDAY WAS HOTTER THAN A SONBITCH :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

CHAPO WERE YOU IN COSTA MESA? IT LOOKED LIKE YOU FROM FAR AWAY???


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 29 2009, 06:49 PM~14922751
> *Just chillin in this 100 plus temperature :uh: Homies asking for pics of the 58 I just got.  Everyone wants me to stop the 41 rag and do the 58. It's just not a Bomb.  You and Albert are probably the only ones that know the felling.  Don't get me wrong 58s are bad ass but just not a bomb :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mite know someone with the driver side cruiser skirt.  I got a clean passenger side.  I think it's harder to find than the drivers side
> *


Man this is badass 58 , my dream car... You have pics of your 41?


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 29 2009, 10:16 PM~14923930
> *finish the bomb george....58 aint gonna cost no money sittin
> *


Words of wisdom


----------



## lowdeville

Got to bump this somehow,(technically it is the aircraft topic :biggrin: ),just a couple pix of the water bombers filling up this past week near the docks at our cottage.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Aug 30 2009, 08:02 PM~14930849-->
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPO WERE YOU IN COSTA MESA? IT LOOKED LIKE YOU FROM FAR AWAY???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i was out their drinking cold chelas in that hot ass weather. should of gave me a call. I have some catching up to do on this topic.
> <!--QuoteBegin-ldiescc52_@Aug 30 2009, 03:29 PM~14928270
> *does anyone have a #4 m/m zig zag to match this one?? if not 2 matching ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a few sets left.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

:tears: MY PESCO GO BYE BYE.............


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 31 2009, 06:43 PM~14941679
> *:tears: MY PESCO GO BYE BYE.............
> *


Are they on their way to Lowrider cApital for assemble? :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 31 2009, 04:51 PM~14940095
> *Yeah i was out their drinking cold chelas in that hot ass weather. should of gave me a call. I have some catching up to do on this topic.
> 
> I have a few sets left.
> *



IT WAS YOU THEN, I WAS HEADING OUT ALREADY. NEXT TIME WE'LL DRINK A FEW AND TALK AIRCRAFT BIZNESS


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14941967
> *Are they on their way to Lowrider cApital for assemble? :cheesy:
> *


no they were already assembled  i sold em with option to buy back if i change mind :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 31 2009, 08:55 PM~14943520
> *no they were already assembled    i sold em with option to buy back if i change mind :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 31 2009, 09:55 PM~14943520
> *no they were already assembled    i sold em with option to buy back if i change mind :cheesy:
> *


its nothing 2 a boss like u sale 1 and go bye 4 more 4 both of your show cars


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 31 2009, 09:01 PM~14943614
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I haven't forgot about the pictures Rolo, will send them out when i get my Imac back from the homies tech shop.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 31 2009, 10:38 PM~14944050
> *its nothing 2 a boss like u sale 1 and go bye 4 more 4 both of your show cars
> *


naw i cant keep up with you jeff........plus george got plenty more and hes just up the street :cheesy:...imma run big wheels on the riv...........


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 31 2009, 10:01 PM~14943614
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 31 2009, 04:37 PM~14939946
> *Got to bump this somehow,(technically it is the aircraft topic :biggrin: ),just a couple pix of the water bombers filling up this past week near the docks at our cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting, the fire fighters are using water bomers for the station fires out here in southern califas.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 31 2009, 10:42 PM~14944100
> *naw i cant keep up with you jeff........plus george got plenty more and hes just up the street :cheesy:...imma run big wheels on the riv...........
> *


what big wheels 22s 20s taken a whole differnt route on the riv thats kool your more of a driver then a show guy the elco is going 2 parked and covered :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 31 2009, 11:07 PM~14944378
> *what big wheels 22s 20s taken a whole differnt route on the riv thats kool your more of a driver then a show guy the elco is going 2 parked and covered :0
> *


no im running 14s :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 31 2009, 11:13 PM~14944425
> *no      im running 14s :cheesy:
> *


those arent big wheels  keep the 13s then


----------



## Mr Impala

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Used-Vintag...id=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 1 2009, 12:00 AM~14944316
> *Interesting, the fire fighters are using water bomers for the station fires out here in southern califas.
> *


I talked to one of the guys,he said there's a few firefighters from up here fighting fires down there,and further north on the west coast in British Columbia.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 31 2009, 09:38 PM~14944063
> *I haven't forgot about the pictures Rolo, will send them out when i get my Imac back from the homies tech shop.
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 31 2009, 07:43 PM~14941679
> *:tears: MY PESCO GO BYE BYE.............
> *


You gonna roll the Rivi stock????


----------



## DIPPINIT

I need 4 #6 Zig Zags, or 90's, lemme know.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 31 2009, 08:37 PM~14939946
> *Got to bump this somehow,(technically it is the aircraft topic :biggrin: ),just a couple pix of the water bombers filling up this past week near the docks at our cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well, first of all those are cool pics.




second of all, lets see pics of the cottage. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2009, 04:37 PM~14950284
> *well, first of all those are cool pics.
> second of all, lets see pics of the cottage. :biggrin:
> *


nothing fancy,I'm po-folk :biggrin: ,but it's a gorgeous area,I'll see if I can find some pix


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 1 2009, 12:37 PM~14948554
> *You gonna roll the Rivi stock????
> *


yep hubcaps and a sunroof :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 31 2009, 11:17 PM~14944452
> *those arent big wheels   keep the 13s then
> *


14s are big to me.....if i cud get 13s to fit a riv i think i wud...but i gots to be different :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2009, 02:37 PM~14950284
> *well, first of all those are cool pics.
> second of all, lets see pics of the cottage. :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 09:26 AM~14957409
> *:uh:
> *


What you :uh: about! :twak: 














I want to see pics of the cottage too :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 2 2009, 10:28 AM~14957935
> *
> I want to see pics of the cottage too  :biggrin:
> *


It looks like the beginning of a Friday the 13th movie. hno:


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT

wazz up aircraft buddys ?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 2 2009, 10:33 AM~14959098
> *TTT
> 
> wazz up aircraft buddys ?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 2 2009, 07:28 AM~14957935
> *What you  :uh:  about!  :twak:
> I want to see pics of the cottage too  :biggrin:
> *



Because some people take the aircraft shit too far, wanting to know who were the pilots, and what the planes looked like :biggrin:


----------



## lowbird

Ive been lurking here for awhile and finally joined a few months ago, I just wanted to say Thanks to everyone who kept this thread going, it has given me a lot of ideas and answers to questions I never had to ask…


----------



## DIPPINIT

Heres what the Stratopower pump heads came in. F-86 Sabre Fighter from the Korean War :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Cartoon was thinking to put 4 Sidewinders in this??


----------



## DIPPINIT

Repost but still cool, wonder what happen to all these cars??


----------



## DIPPINIT

this setup is pretty :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2009, 12:31 PM~14768397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i swear when this 63 was in street customs it had waterman dumps???


----------



## jgcustomz




----------



## jgcustomz

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k158/jgc...nt=100_5614.flv


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Sep 2 2009, 05:56 PM~14962770
> *http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k158/jgc...nt=100_5614.flv
> *


pesco 777 in action on my 68 vert


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Sep 2 2009, 05:56 PM~14962770
> *http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k158/jgc...nt=100_5614.flv
> *


love this pic of my 68 vert


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 2 2009, 11:57 AM~14960554
> *i swear when this 63 was in street customs it had waterman dumps???
> *



DAMN, GOOD EYE, If you look close you shall see. This came out in Dec 99, almost 10 years ago. I was a youngster back then :biggrin:


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 2 2009, 11:33 AM~14959098
> *TTT
> 
> wazz up aircraft buddys ?
> *


Tx for posting them pics!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 01:27 PM~14960269
> *Heres what the Stratopower pump heads came in. F-86 Sabre Fighter from the Korean War :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WHAT ABOUT THE ONES LIKE BRENT PUT IN HIS CAR ???


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 02:27 PM~14960269
> *Heres what the Stratopower pump heads came in. F-86 Sabre Fighter from the Korean War :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Havent seen you on lil in a while, anymore info on these pumps?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14965329
> *WHAT ABOUT THE ONES LIKE BRENT PUT IN HIS CAR ???
> *



They were also Strstopwer, but 1500 PSI. I don't know what they were from.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 2 2009, 08:26 PM~14965740
> *Havent seen you on lil in a while, anymore info on these pumps?
> *



They came off the F-86 Sabre, 3000 PSI Piston pump :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 11:32 PM~14965832
> *They came off the F-86 Sabre, 3000 PSI Piston pump :biggrin:
> *


  thanks


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Sep 2 2009, 12:10 PM~14958896-->
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the beginning of a Friday the 13th movie.  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0 Somebody comes at me with an AX your not going to see me trip and fall and wait for his ass to catch up :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 02:17 PM~14960140
> *Because some people take the aircraft shit too far, wanting to know I was a youngster back then :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No you werent :0 I heard you were pushing 50 :cheesy: 
:roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 10:31 PM~14965810
> *They were also Strstopwer, but 1500 PSI. I don't know what they were from.
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 02:45 PM~14960436
> *this setup is pretty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That set up is very pretty.  So is the paint job on that car


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Sep 2 2009, 12:42 PM~14959177-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you been up too lately?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abelblack65_@Sep 2 2009, 10:07 PM~14964723
> *Tx for posting them pics!
> *



I got your back homeboy  

Did you get that candle yet?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 2 2009, 10:34 PM~14966986
> *:0  Somebody comes at me with an AX your not going to see me trip and fall and wait for his ass to catch up :roflmao:
> I want to know if mine were ever flown during real missions  :0
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Welcome!  :biggrin:  Dont forget to post some pics
> No you werent  :0  I heard you were pushing 50  :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *



YOUR A DICK!!! I am 32 :biggrin: 

Mike has your pumps ready for paint, you better call him :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

NOS Westons, 3000 PSI Zig Zag design, :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 3 2009, 10:20 AM~14970337
> *NOS Westons, 3000 PSI Zig Zag design,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



#8 ports :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 12:45 PM~14960436
> *this setup is pretty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some of mikes art work looks real good levi got down on the paint besides the dash


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 3 2009, 10:20 AM~14970337
> *NOS Westons, 3000 PSI Zig Zag design,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

not sure if it's repost or not ???


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 3 2009, 05:55 PM~14974319
> *not sure if it's repost or not ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the best vids  
anybody Know the name of the 1st song :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 1 2009, 08:39 PM~14952392
> *nothing fancy,I'm po-folk :biggrin: ,but it's a gorgeous area,I'll see if I can find some pix
> *


lol. cool pics. and i hate to burst your bubble.. but aahhh... po-folk dont have cottages. :biggrin: lol.. 

they live under bridges like them folks on date line.. no really they do.. lol


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Sep 3 2009, 08:30 PM~14975810
> *one of the best vids
> anybody Know the name of the 1st song :biggrin:
> *


Ordinary Guy


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 3 2009, 10:09 AM~14968446
> *YOUR A DICK!!! I am 32 :biggrin:
> 
> Mike has your pumps ready for paint, you better call him :0
> *



:0 Talked to him today. He is ready, but we have to wait for a minute. We are missing something. You have a PM :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 3 2009, 09:57 PM~14976123
> *lol. po-folk live under bridges like them folks on date line.. no really they do.. lol
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

I have one Rooster pump head for sale if anyone needs one :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 4 2009, 12:49 PM~14982285
> *I have one Rooster pump head for sale if anyone needs one :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


price and pic


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 4 2009, 03:49 PM~14982285
> *I have one Rooster pump head for sale if anyone needs one :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:angry: I would kill you !! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 4 2009, 03:19 PM~14983521
> *:angry:  I would kill you !!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I need to take it to Mike,


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 4 2009, 06:55 PM~14983833
> *:biggrin:  I need to take it to Mike,
> *



:biggrin: Thats would be a good place for it. Before someone makes you a good offer :0


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 3 2009, 09:07 AM~14968431
> *
> I got your back homeboy
> 
> Did you get that candle yet?
> *



It should arrive any day now.


----------



## R0L0

need these gone make offers no reasonable offer refused :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14984570


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> DICK!!! I am 32 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> about 10 yrs ago :biggrin:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14976352
> *Ordinary Guy
> *


Thank You :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> DICK!!! I am 32 :biggrin:
> about 10 yrs ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: :angry:
Click to expand...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

I AM LOOKING FOR THIS VALVE, A PARKER 3/8" FEMALE FEMALE 90 PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE OR KNOW WHERE TO GET ONE. THANKS.


----------



## Rod Stewart

saw these on ebay..... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MCO-PESCO-A...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 5 2009, 08:45 AM~14988163
> *saw these on ebay.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MCO-PESCO-A...sQ5fAccessories
> *



your club members  he should put those on the 62 rag then it would be like the rag version of my old ht :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2009, 08:50 AM~14988191
> *your club members    he should put those on the 62 rag then it would be like the rag version of my old ht  :biggrin:
> *


yea man, i'd keep 'em too, but you know how those old timers like to sell everything. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

wtf? item removed? :angry:

maybe this link.... fu**in' ebay. :uh: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MCO-PESCO-A...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Sep 5 2009, 04:14 AM~14987351
> *I AM LOOKING FOR THIS VALVE, A PARKER 3/8" FEMALE FEMALE 90 PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE OR KNOW WHERE TO GET ONE. THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have it its polish


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Sep 5 2009, 06:14 AM~14987351
> *I AM LOOKING FOR THIS VALVE, A PARKER 3/8" FEMALE FEMALE 90 PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE OR KNOW WHERE TO GET ONE. THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like these alote


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 5 2009, 08:53 AM~14988516
> *i like these alote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 5 2009, 11:55 AM~14988534
> *nice!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks i just need the right pumps for this tank set up the 777 look like shit next to it, maybe 3 side winders will look very good with it. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 5 2009, 08:58 AM~14988551
> *thanks i just need the right pumps for this tank set up the 777 look like shit next to it, maybe 3 side winders will look very good with it.    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Sep 5 2009, 04:14 AM~14987351
> *I AM LOOKING FOR THIS VALVE, A PARKER 3/8" FEMALE FEMALE 90 PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE OR KNOW WHERE TO GET ONE. THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 5 2009, 10:19 AM~14988992
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JustRite

:cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 5 2009, 11:27 PM~14990012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


That indicator strip is badass :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 5 2009, 11:42 AM~14989128
> *:wave:
> *



How are you,  Patna?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 5 2009, 11:19 AM~14988992
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO, :wave: HOW YOU BEEN.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 09:29 AM~14988383
> *i have it its polish
> *


CAN YOU PM SOME PICS AND A PRICE??? THANKS


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 5 2009, 08:53 AM~14988516
> *i like these alote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You wanna sell that tank??


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 5 2009, 05:51 PM~14991264
> *You wanna sell that tank??
> *


damm no welds :0 thats sick i'll take 2 please


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 5 2009, 08:02 PM~14992589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looks good Abel


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 4 2009, 06:46 PM~14984581
> *need these gone make offers no reasonable offer refused :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14984570
> *


I told you I wanted them. Lets finish our deal. Call me


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 12:21 AM~14994155
> *I told you I wanted them.  Lets finish our deal.  Call me
> *


  THESE ARE YOURS!!!!!!!! I WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW......


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Having a special on Big Green Cannon plugs for a limited time. They also fit Whittaker and Weston dumps to name a few. I have one on a General Control dump. $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. :0 Shipping paid on quanities


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 12:48 AM~14994215
> *Having a special on Big Green Cannon plugs for a limited time.  They also fit Whittaker and Weston dumps to name a few.  I have one on a General Control dump. $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. :0 Shipping paid on quanities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 6 2009, 01:25 AM~14993784
> *looks good Abel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 5 2009, 07:51 PM~14991264
> *You wanna sell that tank??
> *



thats the last option id rather trade homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 2 2009, 10:49 PM~14964511
> *DAMN, GOOD EYE, If you look close you shall see. This came out in Dec 99, almost 10 years ago. I was a youngster back then :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNEW IT I LOVED LOOKIN AT THE TRUNK


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 5 2009, 02:29 PM~14990025
> *That indicator strip is badass  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I had a bunch of crisp ones to hang off the dumps :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 5 2009, 11:02 PM~14992589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



man i love the way that looks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 04:48 AM~14994215
> *Having a special on Big Green Cannon plugs for a limited time.  They also fit Whittaker and Weston dumps to name a few.  I have one on a General Control dump. $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. :0 Shipping paid on quanities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 03:48 AM~14994215
> *Having a special on Big Green Cannon plugs for a limited time.  They also fit Whittaker and Weston dumps to name a few.  I have one on a General Control dump. $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. :0 Shipping paid on quanities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



first thought it was a can of spilled jalapeños


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 5 2009, 08:02 PM~14992589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn Topfan you've been putting together some really nice 777's setups


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Sep 6 2009, 08:47 AM~14995133-->
> 
> 
> 
> man i love the way that looks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ss62vert_@Sep 6 2009, 09:34 AM~14995398
> *Damn Topfan you've been putting together some really nice 777's setups
> *




Thanks! Im saving the best for last! :biggrin: {MINE!}


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 6 2009, 06:01 AM~14994684
> *thats the last option id rather trade homie  :biggrin:
> *



Damn, I aint got shit to trade


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 6 2009, 07:49 AM~14995149
> *first thought it was a can of spilled jalapeños
> *



Thats what I thought :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 01:48 AM~14994215
> *Having a special on Big Green Cannon plugs for a limited time.  They also fit Whittaker and Weston dumps to name a few.  I have one on a General Control dump. $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. :0 Shipping paid on quanities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats up, ESE? :biggrin: 

Give me a call!


----------



## JustRite

I still need one of these, small #4 Purolator with shorter canister


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=492317&st=0



whoa....it won't get no cheaper.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14942713
> *IT WAS YOU THEN, I WAS HEADING OUT ALREADY. NEXT TIME WE'LL DRINK A FEW AND TALK AIRCRAFT BIZNESS
> *


  lmk


----------



## oldiescc52




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 01:48 AM~14994215
> *Having a special on Big Green Cannon plugs for a limited time.  They also fit Whittaker and Weston dumps to name a few.  I have one on a General Control dump. $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. :0 Shipping paid on quanities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: u doing 2 much o.g. :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 6 2009, 06:28 PM~14998441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Sep 6 2009, 09:01 AM~14994684-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats the last option id rather trade homie  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you want in trade? maybe we can work something out
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Sep 6 2009, 11:38 AM~14995416
> *Damn, I aint got shit to trade
> *


Maybe I do then me and you can trade :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 6 2009, 07:34 PM~14999566
> *What do you want in trade? maybe we can work something out
> Maybe I do then me and you can trade  :0
> *



41 Bowtie always comes up with nice parts


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 6 2009, 06:28 PM~14998441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 6 2009, 01:36 AM~14994191
> * THESE ARE YOURS!!!!!!!! I WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW......
> *


Was Home all day waiting by the phone  Told the kids and wife don't touch the phone, waiting on an important phone call :uh: Silly me


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 6 2009, 10:10 AM~14995582
> *Whats up, ESE? :biggrin:
> 
> Give me a call!
> *


It's a little late. I'll call you in the morning


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 6 2009, 08:49 AM~14995149
> *first thought it was a can of spilled jalapeños
> *


Ya throw a couple on Jaime's taco :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

I just got those 280 tags in the mail George, thanks for hooking me up uffin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 11:50 PM~15001458
> *Was Home all day waiting by the phone   Told the kids and wife don't touch the phone, waiting on an important phone call :uh: Silly me
> *


FORGOT I HAD A CLUB MEETING YESTERDAY I WASNT HOME TILL LATE LAST NIGHT.. IM HOME ALL DAY TODAY JUST GIVE ME A CALL... IT GETS HARD TO MAKE CALLS SOMETIMES WHEN I AM HOME WITH MY BABIES!!!!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 11:50 PM~15001458
> *Was Home all day waiting by the phone   Told the kids and wife don't touch the phone, waiting on an important phone call :uh: Silly me
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, prewar_gm_access

wazz up George? give me a call when you can


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 7 2009, 08:47 AM~15002569
> *FORGOT I HAD A CLUB MEETING YESTERDAY I WASNT HOME TILL LATE LAST NIGHT.. IM HOME ALL DAY TODAY JUST GIVE ME A CALL... IT GETS HARD TO MAKE CALLS SOMETIMES WHEN I AM HOME WITH MY BABIES!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for the phone call :biggrin: I was just clownin around


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 7 2009, 11:51 AM~15003984
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 41bowtie, prewar_gm_access
> 
> wazz up George? give me a call when you can
> *


Calling right now :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

whats going on everyone... I'm not use to having a day off lol someone post some pics or somthing I'm bored as hell :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 6 2009, 06:22 PM~14998033
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=492317&st=0
> whoa....it won't get no cheaper.
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Sep 5 2009, 04:14 AM~14987351
> *I AM LOOKING FOR THIS VALVE, A PARKER 3/8" FEMALE FEMALE 90 PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE OR KNOW WHERE TO GET ONE. THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have 3 of these 90s with 3/8 pipe. They are little different. I'll sell 1 or a pair and mite take yours as a trade in. Let me know. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 7 2009, 08:07 AM~15002406
> *I just got those 280 tags in the mail George, thanks for hooking me up uffin:
> *


Did they get there OK? How do they look?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 7 2009, 10:51 AM~15003986
> *Thanks for the phone call :biggrin: I was just clownin around
> *


see you Wednesday


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## oldiescc52

polished one out today


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15006939
> *polished one out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 7 2009, 07:32 PM~15006939
> *polished one out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look freakin sweet.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 7 2009, 04:32 PM~15006939
> *polished one out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Could you use those on the presure side or only on the return? It looks bad ass all polished out.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15006939
> *polished one out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lets do a trade Home Boy :biggrin: Let me know what your looking for


----------



## odogg's orange 64

hey george still waiting on my tags homie


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Sep 7 2009, 06:06 PM~15007318
> *Could you use those on the presure side or only on the return? It looks bad ass all polished out.
> *


 they can only be used on the return


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 01:48 AM~14994215
> *Having a special on Big Green Cannon plugs for a limited time.  They also fit Whittaker and Weston dumps to name a few.  I have one on a General Control dump. $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. :0 Shipping paid on quanities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill take four,pm me total and address George


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 7 2009, 08:45 PM~15009629
> *Ill take four,pm me total and address George
> *


PM sent. Thanks


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 5 2009, 11:25 PM~14993784
> *looks good Abel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a good idea. I'm getting tired of stir fried kitty :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2009, 09:14 AM~15002702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Like these   











Let me know


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 7 2009, 08:45 PM~15010391
> *Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 7 2009, 08:45 PM~15010391
> *Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm on my way to your house now. I will be there in 5 hours, lol.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15010391
> *Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice u better hurry brandon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 7 2009, 09:37 PM~15010947
> *those are nice u better hurry brandon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm tryin, I'm tryin :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2009, 10:41 PM~15010976
> *I'm tryin, I'm tryin :biggrin:
> *


are u gonna buy all 4 there nice i saw them in person :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 7 2009, 09:44 PM~15011003
> *are u gonna buy all 4 there nice i saw them in person :cheesy:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 7 2009, 06:32 PM~15006939
> *polished one out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are sik!!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15006939
> *polished one out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 7 2009, 11:33 PM~15005235
> *Did they get there OK?  How do they look?
> *


Yeah they got here OK, you packaged them to survive nucleair winter :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

STILL NEED NUMBER 6 ZIGZAGS. ASAP


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Sep 7 2009, 06:58 PM~15007991
> *hey george still waiting on my tags homie
> *


This has to be a joke. You tell me you need tanks and you'll be right over, No show. You tell me you need cylinders and you'll get back to me, No show. Then you come by and pick up your motor and tell me you'll get the tags and cylinders, No show. How does your homie Mike say it "BRAKE BREAD" or No show


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Has anyone seen TATTOO? Jasson check your PMs


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 8 2009, 11:57 AM~15014907
> *This has to be a joke.  You tell me you need tanks and you'll be right over, No show.  You tell me you need cylinders and you'll get back to me, No show.  Then you come by and pick up your motor and tell me you'll get the tags and cylinders, No show.  How does your homie Mike say it "BRAKE BREAD" or No show
> *


HEY WAIT A MINUTE DID'NT YOU SAY YOU WOULD CALL ME WHEN YOU FOUND THEM  DON'T PUT ME ON BLAST LIKE THAT :angry:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15010391
> *Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 8 2009, 02:57 PM~15014907
> *This has to be a joke.  You tell me you need tanks and you'll be right over, No show.  You tell me you need cylinders and you'll get back to me, No show.  Then you come by and pick up your motor and tell me you'll get the tags and cylinders, No show.  How does your homie Mike say it "BRAKE BREAD" or No show
> *






:0


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Jaime-ViejitosNM and prewar gm access, thanks for the welcome! Here are a few pieces going into my set-up. Hopefully it will be in and running this month. More pics later.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15014198
> *STILL NEED NUMBER 6 ZIGZAGS. ASAP
> *


u know who has them george he has your dumps 2  :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15014198
> *STILL NEED NUMBER 6 ZIGZAGS. ASAP
> *


How many do you need?? I can do a count and see how many extras I have.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 8 2009, 08:09 PM~15021505
> *How many do you need?? I can do a count and see how many extras I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



4 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 8 2009, 07:34 PM~15021002
> *u know who has them george he has your dumps 2   :cheesy:
> *


He hasn't answered me


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2009, 09:11 PM~15021545
> *He hasn't answered me
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Ill do a count and if George doesnt have any available Ill hit you back.George is a neighbor,he's been busy cause I havent heard from him in a few days myself.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2009, 10:11 PM~15021545
> *He hasn't answered me
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



I got you


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Sep 8 2009, 12:24 AM~15010104-->
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea.  I'm getting tired of stir fried kitty :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Sep 8 2009, 03:00 PM~15014948
> *Has anyone seen TATTOO?  Jasson check your PMs
> *


labor day...no labor.



I've been LAZY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 8 2009, 09:09 PM~15021505
> *How many do you need?? I can do a count and see how many extras I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ive got 4 at $60 each if you need plus shipping.NOS #6 zig zags.No trying to make $$ its what I have into them.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 9 2009, 12:36 AM~15021954
> *Ive got 4 at $60 each if you need plus shipping.NOS #6 zig zags.No trying to make $$ its what I have into them.
> *


going once!!!!!!!!!!












































































going twice!!!!!!!??????????































































sold...........to the cracka with the 63 ragtop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: 

(im bored...goodnight)


----------



## DIPPINIT

Thanks Just Rite :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MCO-PESCO-A...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2009, 10:33 PM~15022830
> *Thanks Just Rite :biggrin:
> *


  ill ship first thing in morning


----------



## DIPPINIT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2009, 09:11 PM~15021545
> *He hasn't answered me
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Day late and a dollar short. PM sent. PS thanks for boycott :biggrin: not me


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 8 2009, 09:16 PM~15021614
> *I got you
> *


Not :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Sep 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15020958
> *Jaime-ViejitosNM and prewar gm access, thanks for the welcome! Here are a few pieces going into my set-up. Hopefully it will be in and running this month. More pics later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like  Now tell me, where are you finding these goodies :biggrin: Your off to a real good start. Someone has been doing ther homework :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Sep 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15020958
> *Jaime-ViejitosNM and prewar gm access, thanks for the welcome! Here are a few pieces going into my set-up. Hopefully it will be in and running this month. More pics later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see some other goodies in the back ground and looks like some female checks. Chuck Taylors I like your style


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 9 2009, 12:03 AM~15023669
> *Day late and a dollar short.  PM sent.  PS thanks for boycott :biggrin: not me
> *


  I didn't boycott


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 9 2009, 04:04 AM~15023674
> *Not :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 9 2009, 06:04 AM~15024596
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks for coming through on the zig zags. :uh: I 'll be sure to let the Fireman know :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 07:15 AM~15024665
> *thanks for coming through on the zig zags. :uh:  I 'll be sure to let the Fireman know :0
> *


do you still have y our car? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2009, 06:15 AM~15024674
> *do you still have y our car?  :biggrin:
> *



Lemme go check. Why you ready to buy it :0 It could be yours this weekend, for a low low price :biggrin: Trades and offers welcome :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 10:15 AM~15024665
> *thanks for coming through on the zig zags. :uh:  I 'll be sure to let the Fireman know :0
> *


i offered to sell you slowdowns several times.





you were making your mind up which ones you wanted, while i sold 300 slowdowns. :angry: :angry: 








SLACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 10:17 AM~15024684
> *Lemme go check. Why you ready to buy it :0  It could be yours this weekend, for a low low price :biggrin: Trades and offers welcome :0
> *


OKOK.


I'll trade you 4 NOS zigzags for it. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 DIPPINIT Users)
> 1 Members: TATTOO-76
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 7 2009, 10:51 AM~15003986
> *Thanks for the phone call :biggrin: I was just clownin around
> *


you still planing on swinging trough today?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 9 2009, 11:17 AM~15025752
> *i offered to sell you slowdowns several times.
> you were making your mind up which ones you wanted, while i sold 300 slowdowns.  :angry:  :angry:
> SLACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 9 2009, 08:17 AM~15025752
> *i offered to sell you slowdowns several times.
> you were making your mind up which ones you wanted, while i sold 300 slowdowns. :angry:  :angry:
> SLACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X3

At least he is not slacking on his set up anymore.


----------



## baghdady

Hes not slacking on it at all. :0


----------



## R0L0

Thanks for swing by Geroge!!!! lmk on the cruiser skirt


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 7 2009, 06:32 PM~15006939
> *polished one out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So what are these?

Help a white guy out. :cheesy:


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15029799
> *So what are these?
> 
> Help a white guy out. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 
they are sight glasses that go on the return side after the slow down


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 9 2009, 02:16 PM~15029422
> *Hes not slacking on it at all.  :0
> *


Getting it ready for turkey bowl


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 9 2009, 03:56 PM~15030285
> *Getting it ready for turkey bowl
> *



You got it, battery rack goes in next week. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 08:29 PM~15030611
> *You got it, battery rack goes in next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

Big change


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15030611
> *You got it, battery rack goes in next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 05:29 PM~15030611
> *You got it, battery rack goes in next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice check valves...where did you get them?


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 07:29 PM~15030611
> *You got it, battery rack goes in next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lookin setup


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 05:29 PM~15030611
> *You got it, battery rack goes in next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice set up brandon whos gonna finish itpost a pic of the car :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 9 2009, 09:17 AM~15025752
> *i offered to sell you slowdowns several times.
> you were making your mind up which ones you wanted, while i sold 300 slowdowns. :angry:  :angry:
> SLACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks For the Zig Zags Tattoo  Bottom of the barrel is always good :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15029799
> *So what are these?
> 
> Help a white guy out. :cheesy:
> *


When you hit that switch and it don't come up. You don't have to take off the filler plug to see if you have oil :biggrin: Not for white guys only


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 9 2009, 03:27 PM~15029528
> *Thanks for swing by Geroge!!!! lmk on the cruiser skirt
> *


Thanks for hook up on the dumps :biggrin: and the extra Zenith Chips


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 07:29 PM~15030611
> *You got it, battery rack goes in next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



your sick in the head  

what for an oil reservoir ?


----------



## kevink623

Anyone every run filters on the the pressure side.Got #12 bendix filters trying to decide if i should use them are not.Thanks in advance


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 9 2009, 07:42 PM~15033300
> *your sick in the head
> 
> what for an oil reservoir ?
> *



Still need 1. 36" long


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15014198
> *STILL NEED NUMBER 6 ZIGZAGS. ASAP
> *


shipped today, you should see them friday/saturday 
:thumbsup: 

tight set up you're putting together


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 09:27 PM~15034081
> *Still need 1. 36" long
> *


I can get some about that size. I'll check it out and get back to you.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 11:27 PM~15034081
> *Still need 1. 36" long
> *












I havent forgoten about it im still waiting for an e-mail from where i got mine at


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 10 2009, 06:20 AM~15036714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent forgoten about it im still waiting for an e-mail from where i got mine at
> *



I think that long tank is what I need :0 What are dimensions?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 9 2009, 11:48 PM~15035762
> *I can get some about that size.  I'll check it out and get back to you.
> *



thanks George


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 9 2009, 09:26 PM~15034902
> *shipped today, you should see them friday/saturday
> :thumbsup:
> 
> tight set up you're putting together
> *



Thanks Dogg.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15032485
> *Thanks for hook up on the dumps :biggrin: and the extra Zenith Chips
> *


thank you for the hook up bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 9 2009, 08:47 PM~15032320
> *When you hit that switch and it don't come up.  You don't have to take off the filler plug to see if you have oil :biggrin: Not for white guys only
> *


So it is more or less a sight glass for the line?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Sep 9 2009, 05:33 PM~15030109
> *:roflmao:
> they are sight glasses that go on the return side after the slow down
> *


Thanks.Disregard last post.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Sep 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15033722
> *Anyone every run filters on the the pressure side.Got #12 bendix filters trying to decide if i should use them are not.Thanks in advance
> *


dont do it...it will slow your roll :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 10 2009, 07:26 AM~15036746
> *thanks George
> *


The ones I can get ar 44" To long. They have 2 welded seams one at each end. You could cut one and shorten it to the right size


----------



## kevink623

Thanks for the heads up topfan.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Sep 10 2009, 08:09 PM~15044736
> *Thanks for the heads up topfan.
> *



You dont really need them any way....


----------



## 41bowtie

I heard some people are gonna run some of these in their set-ups inline oil filters. anybody got an input on them?












DIPPINIT ill get the dimensions tomm


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2009, 05:29 PM~15030611
> *You got it, battery rack goes in next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the shit right ther


----------



## milkbone

Who is going to Vegas?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 10 2009, 09:24 AM~15036729
> *I think that long tank is what I need :0  What are dimensions?
> *



the same as Georges tanks they are roughly 44 inches long.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 10 2009, 07:05 PM~15044693
> *The ones I can get ar 44"  To long.  They have 2 welded seams one at each end.  You could cut one and shorten it to the right size
> *





> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 11 2009, 05:20 AM~15048431
> *the same as Georges tanks they are roughly 44 inches long.
> *



Jason J had one, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

He said if I buy the tank, he will include the car with it. :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Actually i said if you buy the car you could have the tank, lol...... i was gonna chop it down but got suckered into some other shit that i have yet to see the results of.

Anyways, the dims are 43 1/4" long without the fittings on each end, and approx 5 1/2" wide. Shipped out this morning, you should see it next Thursday. Thx.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i got a #12 thats needs to be rebuilt who can help me???


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 11 2009, 12:18 PM~15051625
> *i got a #12 thats needs to be rebuilt who can help me???
> *


Mike Isiki  He can be trusted and is the best also fast. PM me if you need his phone #


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 9 2009, 10:44 PM~15032269
> *Thanks For the Zig Zags Tattoo  Bottom of the barrel is always good :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i already miss them.


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 11 2009, 02:06 PM~15052871
> *
> *


You still peeling wire?? :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 11 2009, 03:31 AM~15047959
> *Who is going to Vegas?
> *


Super show???
I booked rooms,flight in July.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 10 2009, 11:11 PM~15046637
> *I heard some people are gonna run some of these in their set-ups inline oil filters. anybody got an input on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIPPINIT ill get the dimensions tomm
> *



crap


----------



## 1229

FOR SALE. 

$75 shipped or best offer for all 4 parts.


2 NOS 280 LN bases.



























2 NOS 280 Electrical Box/Power Stud Bases.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Sep 11 2009, 10:43 AM~15049372-->
> 
> 
> 
> He said if I buy the tank, he will include the car with it.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Sep 11 2009, 01:02 PM~15050917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i said if you buy the car you could have the tank, lol...... i was gonna chop it down but got suckered into some other shit that i have yet to see the results of.
> 
> Anyways, the dims are 43 1/4" long without the fittings on each end, and approx 5 1/2" wide. Shipped out this morning, you should see it next Thursday. Thx.
> *


holy crap.. that thing is freakin hudge.. lol..
looks pretty cool.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 12 2009, 07:14 AM~15059077
> *FOR SALE. MAKE OFFER!
> 2 NOS 280 LN bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 NOS 280 Electrical Box/Power Stud Bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 USED 280 Electrical Box/Power Stud Bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOLD THANKS


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 12 2009, 07:55 AM~15059273
> *holy crap.. that thing is freakin hudge.. lol..
> looks pretty cool.
> *



Imma fill it with lead to get more inches


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 12 2009, 05:14 PM~15061441
> *Imma fill it with lead to get more inches
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 12 2009, 04:14 PM~15061441
> *Imma fill it with lead to get more inches
> *


haha!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 12 2009, 05:14 PM~15061441
> *Imma fill it with lead to get more inches
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

For sale, 2 pump set up. Everything in the picture for $1000. The 90 slow downs and check valves are NOS. The tank is super clean with no dents. The motors have been tested and spin free with alot of power. The whittaker dumps click strong and have never been used on a car. I'll stand behind all of my parts. 










If you want to up grade and get 2 tanks " A-6 yellow or A-4 green coconut" or 2 Baby Adels or female female check valves let me know. You can also add more dumps if you want. All at an extra fee. I also have the fan motors.


----------



## kevink623

Hi Geoge thanks for them777s and zig zags my set ups coming together nice


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Sep 12 2009, 11:22 PM~15064327
> *Hi Geoge thanks for them777s and zig zags my set ups coming together nice
> *


Sounds like a first class set up. Don't forget to post some pics when your done :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 13 2009, 01:13 AM~15064293
> *For sale, 2 pump set up.  Everything in the picture for $1000.  The 90 slow downs and check valves are NOS.  The tank is super clean with no dents.  The motors have been tested and spin free with alot of power.  The whittaker dumps click strong and have never been used on a car.  I'll stand behind all of my parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to up grade and get 2 tanks " A-6 yellow or A-4 green coconut"  or 2 Baby Adels or female female check valves let me know.  You can also add more dumps if you want.  All at an extra fee.  I also have the fan motors.
> *



I can confirm that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 12 2009, 11:14 AM~15059077
> *FOR SALE.
> 
> $75 shipped or best offer for all 4 parts.
> 2 NOS 280 LN bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 NOS 280 Electrical Box/Power Stud Bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$75 shipped or best offer for all 4 parts.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 12 2009, 11:13 PM~15064293
> *For sale, 2 pump set up.  Everything in the picture for $1000.  The 90 slow downs and check valves are NOS.  The tank is super clean with no dents.  The motors have been tested and spin free with alot of power.  The whittaker dumps click strong and have never been used on a car.  I'll stand behind all of my parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to up grade and get 2 tanks " A-6 yellow or A-4 green coconut"  or 2 Baby Adels or female female check valves let me know.  You can also add more dumps if you want.  All at an extra fee.  I also have the fan motors.
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 11 2009, 08:08 PM~15054768
> *You still peeling wire??  :cheesy:
> *




Nope, Fresh Out The Chrome Shop... :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

these are going to go cheap

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## 1229

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DIPPINIT, DIPPINIT, DIPPINIT, DIPPINIT, DIPPINIT*


----------



## 1229

Pesco pins on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-10K-gold-5-year-...id=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-10K-gold-10-year...id=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-10K-gold-10-year...id=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-10K-gold-15-year...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## DIPPINIT

Wheres erryone at??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2009, 09:10 PM~15069177
> *Wheres erryone at??
> *





> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: erryone
> *



he's watching this topic. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15068937
> *Pesco pins on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-10K-gold-5-year-...id=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-10K-gold-10-year...id=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-10K-gold-10-year...id=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-10K-gold-15-year...id=p3286.c0.m14
> *



Who is 6***u he is bidding on two of them :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 13 2009, 10:39 PM~15069965
> *Who is 6***u he is bidding on two of them  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 

ebay hides identities now.....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 13 2009, 07:39 PM~15069965
> *Who is 6***u he is bidding on two of them  :0
> *



*1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 6***u*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 13 2009, 11:33 PM~15070700
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 6***u
> *


thats him


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 12 2009, 05:14 PM~15061441
> *Imma fill it with lead to get more inches
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hipstreet

September is here and I only seen a couple of new aircraft setups the whole summer  
With all the interest in them I thought I would see a lot more of them 
Go figure :dunno:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 13 2009, 01:13 AM~15064293
> *For sale, 2 pump set up.  Everything in the picture for $1000.  The 90 slow downs and check valves are NOS.  The tank is super clean with no dents.  The motors have been tested and spin free with alot of power.  The whittaker dumps click strong and have never been used on a car.  I'll stand behind all of my parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to up grade and get 2 tanks " A-6 yellow or A-4 green coconut"  or 2 Baby Adels or female female check valves let me know.  You can also add more dumps if you want.  All at an extra fee.  I also have the fan motors.
> *


makes me wish i had a G and money for shipping. 
one day i'll get into it.. probably for the glasshouse. i think a nice 2 pump 2 dump setup with a couple little tanks would be just right for that car...

ahhh the dream continues. lol.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 13 2009, 07:58 PM~15071073
> *makes me wish i had a G and money for shipping.
> one day i'll get into it.. probably for the glasshouse. i think a nice 2 pump 2 dump setup with a couple little tanks would be just right for that car...
> 
> ahhh the dream continues. lol.
> *



Just send GM- access $200 every 2 weeks out of your paycheck, and in no time, it will be on your doorstep :biggrin: Don't think about it, just go for it :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Sep 13 2009, 07:54 PM~15071001
> *September is here and I only seen a couple of new aircraft setups the whole summer
> With all the interest in them I thought I would see a lot more of them
> Go figure  :dunno:
> *



Maybe you won't see them until Super Show time :0


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 13 2009, 09:58 PM~15071073
> *makes me wish i had a G and money for shipping.
> one day i'll get into it.. probably for the glasshouse. i think a nice 2 pump 2 dump setup with a couple little tanks would be just right for that car...
> 
> ahhh the dream continues. lol.
> *


I thought of u when I seen that man,that'd be sweet in the trunk of your glasshouse. 
Then I thought fuck it,I won't tell him,i wanna be the only one around here with an aircraft set-up. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Sep 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15070830-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats him
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha Who is HIM :scrutinize: I hate the fact that ebay started hiding the bidders name :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2009, 11:16 PM~15071351
> *Maybe you won't see them until Super Show time :0
> *



:0


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2009, 10:16 PM~15071351
> *Maybe you won't see them until Super Show time :0
> *


See ya in Vegas Brotha :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Sep 13 2009, 10:33 PM~15070700-->
> 
> 
> 
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 6***u*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Sep 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15070830
> *thats him
> *



:0 Now I get it.

TOPFAN is that "U" ? You got outbid :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Sep 13 2009, 11:54 PM~15071001
> *September is here and I only seen a couple of new aircraft setups the whole summer
> With all the interest in them I thought I would see a lot more of them
> Go figure  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

whats up Hipstreet


----------



## baghdady

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: baghdady, TOPFAN, TATTOO-76, lowbird


:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 1229

:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TOPFAN, baghdady, flaked85, lowbird


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

Nice to see the homies in here :biggrin: Lets get it cracking


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 13 2009, 10:26 PM~15071504
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> whats up Hipstreet
> *


Hey!
Nothing new , just checking in
:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 12:30 AM~15071575
> *Nice to see the homies in here  :biggrin:  Lets get it cracking
> *


damn, i was just getting ready for bed.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15071668
> *damn, i was just getting ready for bed.
> 
> *



My bad its 7:37 AM here in Iraq :biggrin: I guess we can get it cracking some other time :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 12:38 AM~15071700
> *My bad its 7:37 AM here in Iraq  :biggrin:  I guess we can get it cracking some other time  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


my homie called me from Iraq, its definitely a huge time difference.






your tomorrow, is our yesterday. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

yeah it is lol. Today here is tomorrow for you. its monday morning right now. its Sunday night there. Kind of sucks sometimes because its hard to get a hold of folks but what can you do  








:0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 13 2009, 10:36 PM~15071668
> *damn, i was just getting ready for bed.
> 
> *



you gonna make it out to obsession fest on the 27th ???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Sep 13 2009, 08:16 PM~15071351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you won't see them until Super Show time :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Sep 10 2009, 09:11 PM~15046637
> *I heard some people are gonna run some of these in their set-ups inline oil filters. anybody got an input on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You heard right! their will be a few of those on a couple setup's at the Super Show


----------



## 1229

got these for sale, if any of you are interested...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15074278


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 14 2009, 03:00 AM~15073526
> *
> You heard right! their will be a few of those on a couple setup's at the Super Show
> *



How is that when the KING said they are no good?

:dunno: :dunno: 

:roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 14 2009, 04:00 AM~15073526
> *
> You heard right! their will be a few of those on a couple setup's at the Super Show
> *



I WILL HAVE MY CAMERA READY FOR THE SET UPS :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 14 2009, 01:17 PM~15078077
> *How is that when the KING said they are no good?
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: But what I do know is that they being used in Low pressure & Hi pressure set ups, working with out a problem.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 14 2009, 02:17 PM~15078077
> *How is that when the KING said they are no good?
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Crap= I dont have any to sell you


----------



## TOPFAN

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TOPFAN, *JustRite*, milkbone

Got the slow downs! Thanks!

Nice...I really like them :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15078630
> *:dunno: But what I do know is that they being used in Low pressure & Hi pressure set ups, working with out a problem.
> *


Whats the media inside?? like screen/mesh?? or something replaceable


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 14 2009, 04:43 PM~15079484
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TOPFAN, JustRite, milkbone
> 
> Got the slow downs! Thanks!
> 
> Nice...I really like them :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: milkbone, JustRite, TOPFAN



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 64_EC_STYLE, baghdady

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 14 2009, 04:48 PM~15079555
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: milkbone, JustRite, TOPFAN
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## baghdady

TOPFAN IF this is you "6***U" I am going to let you have the Heart :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15081090
> *TOPFAN IF this is you "6***U" I am going to let you have the Heart  :biggrin:
> *



so your the guy that wants all the pins?

I really wanted one of the blue ones!


----------



## baghdady

I didnt know it was you at first lol. Yeah its too late the blue ones, Unless you bid pretty high :biggrin: But the Heart is all you :0


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 14 2009, 04:48 PM~15079555
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: milkbone, JustRite, TOPFAN
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15081238
> *I didnt know it was you at first lol. Yeah its too late the blue ones, Unless you bid pretty high  :biggrin:  But the Heart is all you  :0
> *



gee thanks! :angry:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 14 2009, 09:07 PM~15081303
> *gee thanks! :angry:
> *


\


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You got the other one cheap :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 07:09 PM~15081319
> *\
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You got the other one cheap  :biggrin:
> *



The secretary one...you got the executive pin!


----------



## baghdady

I lost one of them lol :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

OMG!! I LOST THEM BOTH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 07:15 PM~15081369
> *I lost one of them lol  :biggrin:
> *



both! $205!


----------



## baghdady

Somebody wanted them more than me lol  he paid 202.50 for the last one. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Now I am really curious to find out who E***Y is :biggrin: He was not going be a loser on that one


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15081422
> *Somebody wanted them more than me lol    he paid 202.50 for the last one.  :biggrin:
> *


Bet that guy is wishing ALL of his pins said Pesco on them :roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 07:21 PM~15081437
> *Now I am really curious to find out who E***Y is  :biggrin:  He was not going be a loser on that one
> *


Not me BUT my feedback is at 777 right now


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Sep 13 2009, 11:15 PM~15071321-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just send GM- access $200 every 2 weeks out of your paycheck, and in no time, it will be on your doorstep :biggrin:  Don't think about it, just go for it  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it was a couple months ago i would have givin it serious though.. But wife and i just got a house. and right now cash needs to be monitored until we know exactly where we will be standing... Plus i really gotta concentrate on the 63 first... then again i do need something for next summer.. hmm. lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Sep 13 2009, 11:21 PM~15071427
> *I thought of u when I seen that man,that'd be sweet in the trunk of your glasshouse.
> Then I thought fuck it,I won't tell him,i wanna be the only one around here with an  aircraft set-up. :biggrin:
> *


lol.. man you like half hour away from here.. you are the only one around there with aircraft. lol..
I still gotta drop by one day... i keep sayin that shit and never do it. i gotta get all the stuff back from brandon though. so i will be by. even if its just for a beer.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15081639
> *Bet that guy is wishing ALL of his pins said Pesco on them  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: When he wakes up in the morning and sees how much they went for he is probably going to have a heart attack :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 14 2009, 09:17 PM~15081389
> *both! $205!
> *



I just noticed you lost the other one too :0 Damn man :angry:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 07:21 PM~15081437
> *Now I am really curious to find out who E***Y is  :biggrin:  He was not going be a loser on that one
> *


That was me. But that's the only pin I bid on. Didn't want to be greedy. He posted up two more that I'm not going to bid on. LOL


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 14 2009, 07:05 PM~15082030
> *:biggrin:  When he wakes up in the morning and sees how much they went for he is probably going to have a heart attack  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you have too much time on your hands :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JustRite, prewar_gm_access

:nicoderm: Sup George


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

SUP GEORGE


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Sep 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15084637
> *SUP GEORGE
> *


Just checkin it out


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 14 2009, 03:45 PM~15079517
> *Whats the media inside??  like screen/mesh?? or something replaceable
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 14 2009, 10:44 PM~15082726
> *That was me. But that's the only pin I bid on. Didn't want to be greedy. He posted up two more that I'm not going to bid on. LOL
> *



Dude how much did you bid on that PIN :0 


You almost gave me a HEART ATTACK! Just for shits and giggles I bid 200 bucks thinking "There is NO WAY" someone is going to bid more than 100 bucks and here you come and BLAST :machinegun: My bid out of the water like it was nothing :roflmao: 

Ohh when you get it in the mail you know the deal "PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN" :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 14 2009, 10:51 PM~15082840
> *you have too much time on your hands :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I have to figure out a way to put it to good use lol. I almost bought a LS yesterday for no reason :uh: 


Maybe I should start knitting or something hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

PM Who ever gets them let me know im just curious to see who it will be. ill get more hook ups from some misspelled and unproperly described items, maybee .

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...IT#ht_500wt_749


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 15 2009, 01:09 AM~15085119
> *Dude how much did you bid on that PIN  :0
> You almost gave me a HEART ATTACK! Just for shits and giggles I bid 200 bucks thinking "There is NO WAY" someone is going to bid more than 100 bucks and here you come and BLAST  :machinegun:  My bid out of the water like it was nothing  :roflmao:
> 
> Ohh when you get it in the mail you know the deal "PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN"  :biggrin:
> *


I really wanted at least one of them to go with my Rooster setup. So I bid twice as much as the other one sold for. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 15 2009, 01:23 PM~15088923
> *I really wanted at least one of them to go with my Rooster setup. So I bid twice as much as the other one sold for. I'll post pics when I get it.
> *


Did you get your car back from Teds yet, I saw it while I was at his pad, just wondered if you have any finished pics, it looked amazing and it was only half done last time I saw it....


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 15 2009, 12:23 PM~15088923
> *I really wanted at least one of them to go with my Rooster setup. So I bid twice as much as the other one sold for. I'll post pics when I get it.
> *



your car is sick bro. I remember seeing it when you first took it to DeAlbas, and it was all black sitting outside. i like everything you did to it. Props on that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 15 2009, 03:23 PM~15088923
> *I really wanted at least one of them to go with my Rooster setup. So I bid twice as much as the other one sold for. I'll post pics when I get it.
> *



good move.:thumbsup: if you would have bid less you would have lost it. :yes: 


Now I really want to see pics of the ride :cheesy:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Sep 15 2009, 01:33 PM~15088992
> *Did you get your car back from Teds yet, I saw it while I was at his pad, just wondered if you have any finished pics, it looked amazing and it was only half done last time I saw it....
> *


Yes, the car is back at the De Alba's but the setup is still not finished.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2009, 01:52 PM~15089161
> *your car is sick bro. I remember seeing it when you first took it to DeAlbas, and it was all black sitting outside. i like everything you did to it. Props on that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Brandon. I don't know if you saw it recently but it's a bucket now. 18 months of neglect that resulted in chips, scratches, dings and a filthy interior. Albert called me today and they have already stripped the body for a complete makeover. I'm glad those guy's can work miracles.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

who and where can i get my #12s hydro airs rebuilt at??? any help pm me please


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 15 2009, 05:52 PM~15091989
> *who and where can i get my #12s hydro airs rebuilt at??? any help pm me please
> *


They're not rebuildeable, so you have to trash them. You can send it to me for a paperweight :biggrin: 

I think GM Prewar can do this??


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 15 2009, 05:25 PM~15091685
> *Thanks Brandon. I don't know if you saw it recently but it's a bucket now. 18 months of neglect that resulted in chips, scratches, dings and a filthy interior. Albert called me today and they have already stripped the body for a complete makeover. I'm glad those guy's can work miracles.
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Sep 15 2009, 08:25 PM~15091685-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brandon. I don't know if you saw it recently but it's a bucket now. 18 months of neglect that resulted in chips, scratches, dings and a filthy interior. Albert called me today and they have already stripped the body for a complete makeover. I'm glad those guy's can work miracles.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2009, 09:35 PM~15092529
> *
> *



X2


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 15 2009, 06:52 PM~15091989
> *who and where can i get my #12s hydro airs rebuilt at??? any help pm me please
> *


I think I have aswered this before. Mike Ishiki is the best when it comes to dumps. Best prices in town and can be trusted. You'll be happy. PM me if you need his #. I have new Cannon plugs for those dumps if you need them.


----------



## R0L0

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 13 2009, 02:13 AM~15064293
> *For sale, 2 pump set up.  Everything in the picture for $1000.  The 90 slow downs and check valves are NOS.  The tank is super clean with no dents.  The motors have been tested and spin free with alot of power.  The whittaker dumps click strong and have never been used on a car.  I'll stand behind all of my parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to up grade and get 2 tanks " A-6 yellow or A-4 green coconut"  or 2 Baby Adels or female female check valves let me know.  You can also add more dumps if you want.  All at an extra fee.  I also have the fan motors.
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 16 2009, 03:41 AM~15095708
> *I think I have aswered this before.  Mike Ishiki is the best when it comes to dumps.  Best prices in town and can be trusted.  You'll be happy.  PM me if you need his #.  I have new Cannon plugs for those dumps if you need them.
> *


cosigned.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 15 2009, 09:52 PM~15091989
> *who and where can i get my #12s hydro airs rebuilt at??? any help pm me please
> *


how many times you gonna ask?





Mike Ishiki is the best, hands down....



> *
> Yo, Im happy for you, and Imma let you finish, but Mike Ishiki is the best dump rebuilder of ALL TIME, OF ALL TIME!!!*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## lowbird

The yellow one looks killer, any pics of the complete setup?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Sep 17 2009, 07:00 PM~15110801
> *The yellow one looks killer, any pics of the complete setup?
> *


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 17 2009, 04:06 PM~15110866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW! That is amazing! Thanks for the picts. right click and save.....


----------



## DIPPINIT

Got the tank today, thanks Jason J. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Sep 17 2009, 08:17 PM~15111454
> *WOW! That is amazing! Thanks for the picts. right click and save.....
> *


The setup is A+, but the TV's and the panels are an eyesore.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DIPPINIT

Just Rite thanks for the zig zags, they are baddass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 18 2009, 04:44 PM~15120618
> *Just Rite thanks for the zig zags, they are baddass.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Damn sounds like your trying to build a set up or something :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 18 2009, 03:51 PM~15121797
> *Damn sounds like your trying to build a set up or something  :nicoderm:
> *



don't believe the rumors :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 18 2009, 08:36 PM~15122170
> *don't believe the rumors :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 18 2009, 03:12 AM~15116063
> *Got the tank today, thanks Jason J.  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 18 2009, 02:44 PM~15120618
> *Just Rite thanks for the zig zags, they are baddass.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 18 2009, 10:46 AM~15118761
> *
> *



those tanks chrome out nice???? if its not top secret.. watcha using for filler plugs?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Sep 18 2009, 06:51 PM~15121797-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn sounds like your trying to build a set up or something  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 07:36 PM~15122170
> *don't believe the rumors :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Sep 18 2009, 07:59 PM~15122355
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Forgiven 63

<span style='color:blue'>*4 - whitterker Aircraft Dumps. they look just like chrome but there just polished very good.. The Oring were changed out at LM customs in Dallas.*


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

That looks bad Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 19 2009, 12:15 PM~15126924
> *That looks bad Abel
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## black sunday

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: IS IT GOING IN A BEL AIR :nicoderm: I HOPE SO


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 19 2009, 04:52 PM~15128344
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IS IT GOING IN A BEL AIR :nicoderm: I HOPE SO
> *


That set up was sold and is going in a BEL AIR!...this is another one....


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2009, 01:14 PM~15126915
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice work Abel


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2009, 05:13 PM~15128445
> *That set up was sold and is going in a BEL AIR!...this is another one....
> *


AAWWWW SHIT :0 STILL LOOKS GOOD KEEP EM' COMING ABLE NICE TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFERENT ON HERE


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 19 2009, 05:22 PM~15128487
> * nice work Abel
> *


----------



## lowbird

:wave:


----------



## MR. RAG9

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 6 2009, 01:48 AM~14994215
> *Having a special on Big Green Cannon plugs for a limited time.  They also fit Whittaker and Weston dumps to name a few.  I have one on a General Control dump. $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. :0 Shipping paid on quanities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have any left?


----------



## firme64impala

Here you go baghdady. Got it in the mail yesterday. It's real clean but small as hell. Look at it compared to a poker chip!


----------



## firme64impala

Went and saw the car yesterday. Here's some updated pic's. Hardlines are done and it should be complete in a couple weeks.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 03:49 PM~15134252
> *Went and saw the car yesterday. Here's some updated pic's. Hardlines are done and it should be complete in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TWO WORDS.

BADD ASS!


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, Jaime-ViejitosNM


:wave:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2009, 04:49 PM~15134635
> *TWO WORDS.
> 
> BADD ASS!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 20 2009, 05:13 PM~15134808
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, Jaime-ViejitosNM
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


sup homie.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 03:49 PM~15134252
> *Went and saw the car yesterday. Here's some updated pic's. Hardlines are done and it should be complete in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats happening Abel?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 20 2009, 06:41 PM~15135549
> *whats happening Abel?
> *



:wave: 

hook up those Westons?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Sep 20 2009, 05:42 PM~15134224-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go baghdady. Got it in the mail yesterday. It's real clean but small as hell. Look at it compared to a poker chip!
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Man I didnt think it was that small, but I still think it is BAD ASS :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 05:49 PM~15134252
> *Went and saw the car yesterday. Here's some updated pic's. Hardlines are done and it should be complete in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have to agree with my homie TOPFAN "BAD ASS INDEED"


----------



## baghdady

I ended up getting this one :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 20 2009, 06:40 PM~15135541
> *looking real good
> *


Thanks


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 20 2009, 08:02 PM~15136282
> *I ended up getting this one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool, post it up when you get it.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 05:49 PM~15134252
> *Went and saw the car yesterday. Here's some updated pic's. Hardlines are done and it should be complete in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Sep 20 2009, 12:24 PM~15133236
> *Do you have any left?
> *



Yes. Still on special $15 each, $12.50 each for 4 or more, $10 each 10 or more. Shipping paid on quanities


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 20 2009, 08:02 PM~15136282
> *I ended up getting this one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. I wanted to bid on those but was at Oldies picnic all day.


----------



## 41bowtie

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, Jaime-ViejitosNM, prewar_gm_access


:wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2009, 07:34 PM~15136044
> *:wave:
> 
> hook up those Westons?
> *


Two are mounted,I was a week away from installing the setup in the car and the car got side swiped on the road.It will be a lil while until they see use


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, *prewar_gm_access*


Whats Up ESE? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 02:42 PM~15134224
> *Here you go baghdady. Got it in the mail yesterday. It's real clean but small as hell. Look at it compared to a poker chip!
> 
> 
> *


Nice, all the pins I own are very small too


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 02:49 PM~15134252
> *Went and saw the car yesterday. Here's some updated pic's. Hardlines are done and it should be complete in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chingon!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 20 2009, 11:40 PM~15138554
> *Nice, all the pins I own are very small too
> *


If you get a chance post them up I'd love to see them.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 20 2009, 07:02 PM~15136282
> *I ended up getting this one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have one of those :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 10:51 PM~15138612
> *If you get a chance post them up I'd love to see them.
> *


Yeah sure as soonest I figure how to use this damn PC laptop, I only know how to use Imac computers. :banghead:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2009, 08:52 PM~15136955
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TOPFAN, prewar_gm_access
> Whats Up ESE? :biggrin:
> *


I cant sell shit :uh: so lets do some more trading


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Sep 20 2009, 10:23 PM~15136554-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, post it up when you get it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That might take a lil while  I am all the way in Iraq and the pin is going to my house in the states :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 AM~15138614
> *I have one of those :biggrin:
> *



Is it nice :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 21 2009, 01:36 AM~15138901
> *I cant sell shit :uh:  so lets do some more trading
> *



You know it, Lets do this!


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 20 2009, 08:39 PM~15136768
> *Nice.  I wanted to bid on those but was at Oldies picnic all day.
> *


Did you see that 53,54 Ford Sunliner Convertable that parked at the end of the day?? it wasnt finished,but bad ass car!! I had plans for that one at first glance LOL LOL


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 19 2009, 12:44 AM~15124022
> *those tanks chrome out nice????  if its not top secret.. watcha using for filler plugs?
> *




Dont Know Yet... :biggrin:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 21 2009, 01:36 AM~15138901
> *I cant sell shit :uh:  so lets do some more trading
> *


THAT'S BECAUSE YOU NEVER CALL WHEN YOU SAY YOU'RE GONNA :angry: I GUESS IT'S TRUE THE OLDER YOU GET THE MORE YOU FORGET :0 GET @ ME HOMIE


----------



## DIPPINIT

George check your paypal. Thanks.


----------



## MR.LAC

I have 81 NOS #6 zigzag slowdown $50 each. but cant post up pictures cause I am clueless when it comes to PC :banghead:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:16 PM~15148089
> *I have 81 NOS #6 zigzag slowdown $50 each. but cant post up pictures cause I am clueless when it comes to PC  :banghead:
> *


 :0 as in 81 quanity :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Sep 21 2009, 06:15 PM~15145469
> *THAT'S BECAUSE YOU NEVER CALL WHEN YOU SAY YOU'RE GONNA :angry: I GUESS IT'S TRUE THE OLDER YOU GET THE MORE YOU FORGET :0 GET @ ME HOMIE
> *


 :0 old man George :cheesy:


----------



## tito5050

Hay Topfan what do you think, will these work??? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 21 2009, 08:38 PM~15148450
> *:0  as in 81 quanity  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, I also have 15 NOS BIG hex #8 zigzag slow downs but those aren't for sale. :biggrin: I have 1NOS odd OG f/f #8 zigzag republic slowdown, I will like to trade for an #8 BIG hex AP if anyone has one.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 21 2009, 07:22 PM~15146354
> *George check your paypal. Thanks.
> *


Yes :biggrin: Things are picking up :h5: Thanks


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 21 2009, 11:44 PM~15150088
> *Yes :biggrin: Things are picking up :h5: Thanks
> *



small order, but more to come :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15149594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Topfan what do you think, will these work??? :biggrin:
> *


Topfan Looks like you got some competition :0 Did you see those dumps? Homie's not playin


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Sep 21 2009, 09:22 PM~15146354-->
> 
> 
> 
> George check your paypal. Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 02:44 AM~15150088
> *Yes :biggrin: Things are picking up :h5: Thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2009, 02:47 AM~15150094
> *small order, but more to come :0
> *



:cheesy: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15149594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Topfan what do you think, will these work??? :biggrin:
> *


Is that for the bomb in your avatar??? :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15149594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Topfan what do you think, will these work??? :biggrin:
> *



TED WELLS special? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 22 2009, 01:28 AM~15150168
> *:cheesy:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


Going to the post office now. Thanks Brandon Your the man  I don't care what that dude from Bagdad said about you. I won't mention any names :uh: 





JK Danny, Be cool.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Sep 19 2009, 11:14 AM~15126915-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2009, 03:35 PM~15128265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn Able looks really good!!!!! your wheels are coming along good! should be ready for you with in the next couple weeks!!!


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 22 2009, 08:17 AM~15151353
> *Is that for the bomb in your avatar???  :cheesy:
> *


No.. For a glass house :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 22 2009, 12:17 PM~15153946
> *Going to the post office now.  Thanks Brandon Your the man  I don't care what that dude from Bagdad said about you.  I won't mention any names :uh:
> JK Danny, Be cool.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 22 2009, 03:17 PM~15153946
> *Going to the post office now.  Thanks Brandon Your the man  I don't care what that dude from Bagdad said about you.  I won't mention any names :uh:
> JK Danny, Be cool.
> *



:0 You were supposed to keep that between us "No ****" :twak:


:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2009, 10:12 PM~15158380
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 22 2009, 08:33 PM~15158699
> *:0  You were supposed to keep that between us "No ****" :twak:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY

Anybody have a pair of #8 hydro air close port dumps they want to part with?? if so pm me


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 23 2009, 04:26 AM~15157743
> *No.. For a glass house :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 22 2009, 04:17 PM~15153946
> *Thanks Brandon Your the man  I don't care what that dude from Bagdad said about you.  I won't mention any names :uh:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 7 2009, 04:31 PM~15005226
> *I have 3 of these 90s with 3/8 pipe.  They are little different.  I'll sell 1 or a pair and mite take yours as a trade in.  Let me know.  Later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do you still have this pair, or does anyone have another pair?????


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 19 2009, 09:00 AM~15125643
> *<span style='color:blue'>4 - whitterker Aircraft Dumps.  they look just like chrome but there just polished very good..    The Oring were changed out at LM customs in Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 06:49 PM~15134252
> *Went and saw the car yesterday. Here's some updated pic's. Hardlines are done and it should be complete in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 23 2009, 11:18 AM~15164619
> *
> *



How much you want?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2009, 12:06 AM~15161113
> *Anybody have a pair of #8 hydro air close port dumps they want to part with?? if so pm me
> *


???


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2009, 06:15 PM~15168548
> *???
> *


INDIVIDUALSMS, BUT NOT SURE IF HE WANTS TO SELL THEM.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 15 2008, 10:14 AM~11351978
> *here is my junk that is going into a car this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is some random pics I have saved.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



baddass


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 23 2009, 07:10 AM~15161430
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



See what happens when folks dont know how to keep secrets  







:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2009, 01:06 AM~15161113
> *Anybody have a pair of #8 hydro air close port dumps they want to part with?? if so pm me
> *


$350 each plus ship


----------



## JustRite

Removed from aircraft, not hopped  $350 each


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 23 2009, 07:24 PM~15169248
> *$350 each plus ship
> *



Those HA's you had were fuckin nice. I thought you sold them, is why i didn't mention you :0


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 23 2009, 09:28 PM~15169983
> *Those HA's you had were fuckin nice. I thought you sold them, is why i didn't mention you :0
> *


Ive sold a few and have some left :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

*$50 each.*  :biggrin: 










*Thanks to the good homie TATTOO-76, now I know how to work PC's* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 23 2009, 08:27 PM~15169978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed from aircraft, not hopped   $350 each
> *


Nice!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 23 2009, 06:18 PM~15168560
> *INDIVIDUALSMS, BUT NOT SURE IF HE WANTS TO SELL THEM.
> *


I doubt it but who knows, every thing has a price :0


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15170549
> *$50 each.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the good homie TATTOO-76, now I know how to work PC's :biggrin:
> *


#6? and plus shipping or shipped :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15170621
> *#6? and plus shipping or shipped :biggrin:
> *


Yes + shipping they are NOS #6 zigzag slowdowns, how many you need? I have more besides the ones in the picture. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15170549
> *$50 each.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the good homie TATTOO-76, now I know how to work PC's :biggrin:
> *



How much for 35 shipped to 90745?? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

*Originally #8 M/M Zigzag Slowdowns cut and tap to 1/2 Pipe (machined straight and correct) $150 each + shipping*


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 23 2009, 09:56 PM~15170929
> *How much for 35 shipped to 90745?? :biggrin:
> *


Two eemcos... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 23 2009, 10:07 PM~15171041
> *Two eemcos... :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 23 2009, 11:17 AM~15164604
> *do you still have this pair, or does anyone have another pair?????
> *


*I have all of these in stock. LMK witch ones you need.*


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 24 2009, 02:50 AM~15171486
> *I have all of these in stock. LMK witch ones you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the ones all the way to the right (smaller ones)


----------



## MR.LAC

*Originally #8 M/M Zigzag Slowdowns cut and tap to 1/2 Pipe (machined straight and correct) $150 each + shipping*


----------



## MR.LAC

*$50 each.*  :biggrin: 










*Thanks to the good homie TATTOO-76, now I know how to work PC's* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 24 2009, 01:28 AM~15171583
> *the ones all the way to the right (smaller ones)
> *


Those are 3/8 pipe


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 19 2009, 09:00 AM~15125643
> *4 - whitterker Aircraft Dumps.  they look just like chrome but there just polished very good..    The Oring were changed out at LM customs in Dallas.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k97/technqieus/parts/100_0252.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k97/technqieus/parts/100_0251.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>*$250 for 2 Dump's ........ *


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TTT


----------



## socapots

bump :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 23 2009, 11:25 PM~15171393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Were is the Rooster pumps? :0 It need to get done!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 25 2009, 10:16 PM~15190635
> *Were is the Rooster pumps? :0  It need to get done!!!
> *


The Roosters are at the old pad in Rancho. I moved back to the HArbor Area


----------



## Rod Stewart

mr. lac,

sent you a pm - get to me if you can.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

WHAT UP TITO, LOOKIN GOOD:0 YOU STILL GOTTA SCHOOL YOUR HOMIE ON THIS AIRCRAFT SHIT THO !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15149594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Topfan what do you think, will these work??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2009, 04:31 AM~15116351
> *The setup is A+, but the TV's and the panels are an eyesore.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 26 2009, 08:07 AM~15192218
> *mr. lac,
> 
> sent you a pm - get to me if you can.
> *


All PM's replied


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 26 2009, 01:22 AM~15191312
> *The Roosters are at the old pad in Rancho. I moved back to the HArbor Area
> *


Need to get that pump polish ASAP! with the other pumps.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2009, 09:41 PM~15196776
> *Need to get that pump polish ASAP! with the other pumps.
> *



I'll take it to Mike tomorrow


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15149594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Topfan what do you think, will these work??? :biggrin:
> *


"Let me tell ya sumthin about them pumps..."


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 25 2009, 10:32 PM~15188539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 22 2009, 01:15 AM~15149594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Topfan what do you think, will these work??? :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice lookin setup right therwe.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 20 2009, 04:49 PM~15134252
> *Went and saw the car yesterday. Here's some updated pic's. Hardlines are done and it should be complete in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 24 2009, 09:59 AM~15174358
> *Originally #8 M/M Zigzag Slowdowns cut and tap to 1/2 Pipe (machined straight and correct) $150 each + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still up for grabs


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 24 2009, 10:00 AM~15174377
> *$50 each.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 28 2009, 12:01 AM~15204172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  nice


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 27 2009, 11:01 PM~15204172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 28 2009, 12:56 AM~15204512
> *SOLD OUT  :biggrin:
> *



I still got about 80 NOS ones if anybody needs them :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 28 2009, 08:03 PM~15213963
> *I still got about 80 NOS ones if anybody needs them :biggrin:
> *


I got some more in today! :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 PM~15215573
> *I got some more in today! :biggrin:
> *



 MR.LAC an honest aircraft seller to be trusted :thumbsup: 

great prices also :yes:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 27 2009, 11:01 PM~15204172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: for sale?? or just lookin' good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 27 2009, 11:01 PM~15204172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











AFTER


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 29 2009, 11:31 AM~15218051
> *  MR.LAC an honest aircraft seller to be trusted  :thumbsup:
> 
> great prices also  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 28 2009, 10:03 PM~15213963
> *I still got about 80 NOS ones if anybody needs them :biggrin:
> *


$30 ea


----------



## Rollinaround

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqPT1Vm7sTU


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 29 2009, 07:51 PM~15222138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> *



:biggrin: Sweeeeeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 29 2009, 06:01 PM~15222268
> *$30 ea
> *


WOW!!! fat price drop from $120 each to $30!! :0 

good times good times :yes:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 19 2008, 09:59 PM~11389630
> *$120 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 ZIGZAGS GALORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 ZIGZAG
> 
> NOS
> *


 :0 :0 NOS #6's for only $30 now??? and you have 80 in stock?? thats a FAT price drop


----------



## tito5050

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 29 2009, 05:51 PM~15222138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> *


DAM!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 29 2009, 11:15 PM~15224469
> *:0  :0  NOS #6's for only $30 now??? and you have 80 in stock?? thats a FAT price drop
> *


4 for the price of what he was charging for 1 :wow: Good lord! I cant imagine how I would feel right now if I had purchased one of them for 120 :loco:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Sep 28 2009, 11:03 PM~15213963-->
> 
> 
> 
> I still got about 80 NOS ones if anybody needs them :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Sep 29 2009, 08:01 PM~15222268
> *$30 ea
> *



how much for #8 ?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 29 2009, 10:13 PM~15224451
> *WOW!!!  fat price drop from $120 each to $30!!  :0
> 
> good times good times  :yes:
> *


Its a buyers market right now,not the seller. I AM reserving the right to sell to certain people


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 30 2009, 07:31 AM~15226879
> *Its a buyers market right now,not the seller. I AM reserving the right to sell to certain people
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

right


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 30 2009, 07:31 AM~15226879
> *Its a buyers market right now,not the seller. I AM reserving the right to sell to certain people
> *


I would not buy from this mamon if the were $5


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 29 2009, 07:51 PM~15222138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> *


 :wow:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 29 2009, 08:51 PM~15222138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 17 2009, 04:06 PM~15110866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2009, 09:31 AM~15227867
> *I would not buy from this mamon if the were $5
> *


X2


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2009, 09:31 AM~15227867
> *I would not buy from this mamon if the were $5
> *



Your stuff went out yesterday. Thanks for the business


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2009, 12:31 PM~15227867
> *I would not buy from this mamon if the were $5
> *


X3


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 30 2009, 10:31 AM~15226879
> *Its a buyers market right now,not the seller. I AM reserving the right to sell to certain people
> *



:roflmao: it's true hard times = good deals for buyers...


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2009, 10:31 AM~15227867
> *I would not buy from this mamon if the were $5
> *


I don't know what a mamon is,but x4! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 30 2009, 07:34 PM~15233081
> *:roflmao:  it's true hard times = good deals for buyers...
> *



Funny how I have a bunch of FIRST TIME-NEW LAYITLOW MEMBERS TRYING TO BUY THESE..LOL. I WONDER WHERE THEY ALL CAME FROM??? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2009, 10:31 AM~15227867
> *I would not buy from this mamon if the were $5
> *



...AND IF THEY WERE $5, YOU'D STILL HAVE A PROBLEM MAKING ENDS.

OH YEAH, WHY 3 BATTERYS?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 30 2009, 07:39 PM~15233817
> *...AND IF THEY WERE $5, YOU'D STILL HAVE A PROBLEM MAKING ENDS.
> 
> OH YEAH, WHY 3 BATTERYS?
> *


*dont worry about my funds esa,look at your poorly put together car........could not even pull the glass out or take your pump apart for paint,pinche rattle can job........ :biggrin: 

Why three battery's???Because I was really set on using that 24 volt solenoid that Edmund gave me and you need three batterys to accomplish that.My original intention was 2.

Ok,now let here why you think I went with three?*


----------



## GREYTREY

does anyone know who owns the rights to the pesco logo


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2009, 09:02 PM~15234968
> *dont worry about my funds esa,look at your poorly put together car........could not even pull the glass out or take your pump apart for paint,pinche rattle can job........ :biggrin:
> 
> Why three battery's???Because I was really set on using that 24 volt solenoid that Edmund gave me and you need three batterys to accomplish that.My original intention was 2.
> 
> Ok,now let here why you think I went with three?
> *



3 cuz 3 is mo betta then 2??? :biggrin: Sup Jaime


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

CHILLEN,THIS CLOWN THINKS HE CAN CLOWN ON ME


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, *drasticbean*

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 1 2009, 02:19 AM~15236833
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: baghdady, drasticbean
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
*right back at you *


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 AM~15236465
> *does anyone know who owns the rights to the pesco logo
> *


Probably the Pump Engineering Service Corporation Ohio  

If they still exist that is :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 1 2009, 12:02 AM~15234968
> *dont worry about my funds esa,look at your poorly put together car........could not even pull the glass out or take your pump apart for paint,pinche rattle can job........ :biggrin:
> 
> Why three battery's???Because I was really set on using that 24 volt solenoid that Edmund gave me and you need three batterys to accomplish that.My original intention was 2.
> 
> Ok,now let here why you think I went with three?
> *


How does that work?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2009, 09:02 PM~15234968
> * I was really set on using that 24 volt solenoid that Edmund gave me and you need three batterys to accomplish that.
> *


That is , 24Volt aircraft solenoid.













Glad it worked out.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 1 2009, 07:42 AM~15238007
> *How does that work?
> *


*the solenoid will open on 24 volts but once you have lifted and layed a few times the it will drop below 24 volts and the solenoid will not open anymore.

thats why on coventional hydros you go off 24 volts but the solenoid is 12 volts.

On my 53 I use to have the one pump setup hooked to the battery powering my car and I ran solenoid at 12 volts but I had a constant 12 volt source.*


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 1 2009, 12:02 PM~15238636
> *the solenoid will open on 24 volts but once you have lifted and layed a few times the it will drop below 24 volts and the solenoid will not open anymore.
> 
> thats why on coventional hydros you go off 24 volts but the solenoid is 12 volts.
> 
> On my 53 I use to have the one pump setup hooked to the battery powering my car and I ran solenoid at 12 volts but I had a constant 12 volt source.
> *


Ah, OK.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 1 2009, 08:43 AM~15238451
> *That is , 24Volt aircraft solenoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out.
> *


thanks homie.....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 1 2009, 08:43 AM~15238451
> *That is , 24Volt aircraft solenoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out.
> *


What up Edmund? Thanks for hookin me up on the noids  Got mine  Let me know if you find more.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 1 2009, 09:02 AM~15238636
> *the solenoid will open on 24 volts but once you have lifted and layed a few times the it will drop below 24 volts and the solenoid will not open anymore.
> 
> thats why on coventional hydros you go off 24 volts but the solenoid is 12 volts.
> 
> On my 53 I use to have the one pump setup hooked to the battery powering my car and I ran solenoid at 12 volts but I had a constant 12 volt source.
> *


 I bet you can run it 36v, the guy I had got them from told me he use to run them off of 6 batteries with no problem. 

But I dont know if he was BSing me . Too alot of the Pesco's pumps voltage are higher than 24V.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Oct 1 2009, 02:18 AM~15236465
> *does anyone know who owns the rights to the pesco logo
> *


probably no one. 

unless Hydro-Aire owns it...they own the Adel name now too (or at least they did 10 years ago).


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Sep 29 2009, 01:31 PM~15218051-->
> 
> 
> 
> MR.LAC an honest aircraft seller to be trusted  :thumbsup:
> 
> great prices also  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 12:31 PM~15227867
> *I would not buy from this mamon if the were $5
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Sep 30 2009, 09:37 PM~15233113
> *I don't know what a mamon is,but x4! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 1 2009, 12:50 PM~15240531
> *What up Edmund?  Thanks for hookin me up on the noids   Got mine  Let me know if you find more.
> *



MAN, you know I had what I had. Good to hear from you , I kinda lay low in here, you guys are out balling me, or there some mud throwing LOL.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 30 2009, 09:02 PM~15234968
> *dont worry about my funds esa,look at your poorly put together car........could not even pull the glass out or take your pump apart for paint,pinche rattle can job........ :biggrin:
> 
> Why three battery's???Because I was really set on using that 24 volt solenoid that Edmund gave me and you need three batterys to accomplish that.My original intention was 2.
> 
> Ok,now let here why you think I went with three?
> *



:wave:


----------



## 1229

i got an NOS sinus infection. :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 30 2009, 06:31 AM~15226879
> *Its a buyers market right now,not the seller. I AM reserving the right to sell to certain people
> *


Can i get 2 of them #6 zig zags in blue of you have them PLEASE


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 1 2009, 09:43 AM~15238451
> *That is , 24Volt aircraft solenoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out.
> *


That looks cool


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 29 2009, 07:51 PM~15222138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> *


that base looks awsome..


----------



## TOPFAN

MADE IN USA.... :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 1 2009, 10:09 PM~15245904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE IN USA.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bigsmooth

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigsmooth, Dat Dirty Rat

:wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 1 2009, 10:09 PM~15245904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE IN USA.... :biggrin:
> *


I'll call you tomorrow. I think I have a deal for you.  Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 1 2009, 02:00 PM~15241132
> *Can i get 2 of them #6 zig zags in blue of you have them PLEASE
> *


Not, I think he is joshin :uh: remember pics or it didn't happin


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 1 2009, 11:09 PM~15245904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE IN USA.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 2 2009, 12:23 PM~15249772
> *TTT
> *



wazz up? This chess game is getting boring, waiting on you ESE........


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, prewar_gm_access


:wave:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 1 2009, 10:53 PM~15246639
> *Not, I think he is joshin :uh: remember pics or it didn't happin
> *


:tears: i only need 2 and MR.LAC only wants to sell them in 4's


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

george I need some 50chevy coupe seats , I had a guy start mine , then he moved . Dont know happened to the seats. let me know if you got somethig or connection. (at a decent price)


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Is this you Perry? I'm not sure how to get a hold of you. I lost your PM's Here are the pics you wanted about a 6 months to a year ago.

# one










# two


















# three


















# ???










I'm working on # 3 right now. we decided it would be easier to change the windshield frame and weld in the package tray into a coupe rather than fixing the floors. We are shaving the frame so I can lay the rockers on the ground. #2 has some clean floors, can't see cutting it up to do want I want. It needs to go back together Stock maybe lower the suspension.
You probably thought I wouldn't send the pics, sorry it took so long. Later


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 2 2009, 08:33 PM~15254015
> *Is this you Perry?  I'm not sure how to get a hold of you.  I lost your PM's Here are the pics you wanted about a 6 months to a year ago.
> 
> # one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on # 3 right now.  we decided it would be easier to change the windshield frame and weld in the package tray into a coupe rather than fixing the floors.  We are shaving the frame so I can lay the rockers on the ground.  #2 has some clean floors, can't see cutting it up to do want I want.  It needs to go back together Stock maybe lower the suspension.
> You probably thought I wouldn't send the pics, sorry it took so long.  Later
> *



AND THIS IS JUST A QUARTER OF HIS GARAGE :cheesy:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 30 2009, 09:31 AM~15226879
> *Its a buyers market right now,not the seller. I AM reserving the right to sell to certain people
> *



Oh no!! Oh where will i get them from !!!! :tears:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 2 2009, 10:33 PM~15254015
> *Is this you Perry?  I'm not sure how to get a hold of you.  I lost your PM's Here are the pics you wanted about a 6 months to a year ago.
> 
> # one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wawa we wa


----------



## implala66

I will need to buy some aircraft filters pretty soon, can you post some pics of what you got for sale................................


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 1 2009, 01:57 PM~15241110
> *i got an NOS sinus infection.  :angry:
> *


i may be hitting you up in a week or so... you probably have what i'm looking for.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15254015
> *Is this you Perry?  I'm not sure how to get a hold of you.  I lost your PM's Here are the pics you wanted about a 6 months to a year ago.
> 
> # one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on # 3 right now.  we decided it would be easier to change the windshield frame and weld in the package tray into a coupe rather than fixing the floors.  We are shaving the frame so I can lay the rockers on the ground.  #2 has some clean floors, can't see cutting it up to do want I want.  It needs to go back together Stock maybe lower the suspension.
> You probably thought I wouldn't send the pics, sorry it took so long.  Later
> *




















there was a lot of 40's parts last month in n.c. at the swapmeet 
them verts are hard to come by over here though


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Oct 3 2009, 09:16 PM~15260754
> *there was a lot of 40's parts last month in n.c. at the swapmeet
> them verts are hard to come by over here though
> *



at the race track?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 4 2009, 11:12 AM~15263568
> *at the race track?
> *



yea they had a newly chromed grill for a 41 $500 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Oct 4 2009, 01:52 PM~15264776
> *yea they had a newly chromed grill for a 41 $500 :biggrin:
> *


we always get four spots to set up. end up with a bunch of extra tickets. 


remember that next year.


----------



## brett

Ive got some aircraft checks for sale ... not sure the sizes , 
first one is female same size as the ports on an adex[3/4"]? ,is that #8?
second one is male and threads direct into adex. 
ill get pics tomorrow ,can someone tell me the sizes?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 2 2009, 08:33 PM~15254015
> *Is this you Perry?  I'm not sure how to get a hold of you.  I lost your PM's Here are the pics you wanted about a 6 months to a year ago.
> 
> # one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on # 3 right now.  we decided it would be easier to change the windshield frame and weld in the package tray into a coupe rather than fixing the floors.  We are shaving the frame so I can lay the rockers on the ground.  #2 has some clean floors, can't see cutting it up to do want I want.  It needs to go back together Stock maybe lower the suspension.
> You probably thought I wouldn't send the pics, sorry it took so long.  Later
> *


SHOW OFF :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 1229

coming to a book store near you!!!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 04:09 PM~15273946
> *coming to a book store near you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id buy one... cept the written by an asshole part.. that kinda worries me.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 5 2009, 07:06 PM~15276651
> *id buy one... cept the written by an asshole part.. that kinda worries me.
> *


What???? R U saying I don't no how to right a book????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 5 2009, 10:06 PM~15276651
> *id buy one... cept the written by an asshole part.. that kinda worries me.
> *


im a nice asshole though. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 5 2009, 10:14 PM~15276727
> *What????  R U saying I don't no how to right a book????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 5 2009, 10:00 AM~15271372
> *SHOW OFF  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Get a job :twak:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 5 2009, 08:06 PM~15276651
> *id buy one... cept the written by an asshole part.. that kinda worries me.
> *



THAT WOULD BE THE ONLY TRUE SHIT IN IT LOLOLOL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 5 2009, 09:55 PM~15278761
> *Get a job :twak:
> *


haha


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 5 2009, 09:55 PM~15278761
> *Get a job :twak:
> *


i do have a job taken care of the haters its a tuff job


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Oct 5 2009, 10:50 PM~15279202
> *THAT WOULD BE THE ONLY TRUE SHIT IN IT LOLOLOL
> *


lol yep its no secret. :cheesy:


----------



## Hipstreet

I'm looking for more of these


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Oct 6 2009, 01:50 AM~15279202
> *THAT WOULD BE THE ONLY TRUE SHIT IN IT LOLOLOL
> *


if you knew how much info is in that book.


you'd pay a lot for it.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 6 2009, 03:15 PM~15284064
> *if you knew how much info is in that book.
> you'd pay a lot for it.
> *



sooooooooo i take it you got two :biggrin: j/k homie just f/a


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Oct 6 2009, 12:27 PM~15283163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for more of these
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Oct 6 2009, 02:27 PM~15283163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for more of these
> *


 :wow: Nice!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Oct 5 2009, 09:14 PM~15276727-->
> 
> 
> 
> What????  R U saying I don't no how to right a book????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 09:43 PM~15277079
> *im a nice asshole though. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha... who writing this book anyways.. lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Oct 6 2009, 04:15 PM~15284064
> *if you knew how much info is in that book.
> you'd pay a lot for it.
> *



if i had i probably would pay.. been interested in the aircraft setups for some time. just never had the oppertunity to experiment.. or the cash either. plus being up where i am lowriders on a whole are few and far between.. but we commin along.. lowdeville can atest to that.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Oct 6 2009, 12:27 PM~15283163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for more of these
> *


Beautiful! Were they restored to original?


----------



## Escandaloso




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Oct 6 2009, 11:27 AM~15283163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for more of these
> *


Get in line :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 4 2009, 08:45 PM~15268489
> *Ive got some aircraft checks for sale ...  not sure the sizes ,
> first one is female same size as the ports on an adex[3/4"]? ,is that #8?
> second one is male and threads direct into adex.
> ill get pics tomorrow ,can someone tell me the sizes?
> *


The M/M and F/F checks you have are both #8's


----------



## MR.LAC

*Will like to trade this zigzag slowdown on the Right for like the one on the Left. Any one???*


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 3 2009, 05:34 AM~15256330
> *I will need to buy some aircraft filters pretty soon, can you post some pics of what you got for sale................................
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 2 2009, 05:29 PM~15252956-->
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: i only need 2 and MR.LAC only wants to sell them in 4's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Oct 3 2009, 04:26 AM~15256216
> *Oh no!! Oh where will i get them from !!!!  :tears:
> *


I sold out and now just have my personal batch but, Don't trip fellas I'm going to be getting some more really soon..


----------



## SUPREME69

ORALE MR.LAC WHATS UP LOCO? STILL GOT THOSE MAGS? I NEED A FEW MORE. ILL PM YOU THE LIST


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 6 2009, 12:20 AM~15279729
> *i do have a job taken care of the haters its a tuff job
> *


Stockton Division got you working hella over time :yessad:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 6 2009, 10:50 PM~15289499
> *Stockton Division got you working hella over time :yessad:
> *


that and then some


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2009, 12:15 AM~15289172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anyone has more filters for sale????


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 1 2009, 09:09 PM~15245904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE IN USA.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 7 2009, 04:54 AM~15290708
> *anyone has more filters for sale????
> *


I have those in stock, Do you know what type and size of filters style your looking for?


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2009, 01:25 PM~15293269
> *I have those in stock, Do you know what type and size of filters style your looking for?
> *


looking for small/medium size preferably, not looking for a type or style in particular, want to see first what are my options before I buy a pair.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 7 2009, 11:09 AM~15293599
> *looking for small/medium size preferably, not looking for a type or style in particular, want to see first what are my options before I buy a pair.
> *


The pictures of the last filters I posted are small/medium, I have others filter I need to dig out from my garage


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Oct 6 2009, 05:24 PM~15284137-->
> 
> 
> 
> sooooooooo i take it you got two  :biggrin:  j/k homie just f/a
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i made 1 of them, but its already been given away to a homie.
> 
> 
> i can make more, but i doubt i will.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socapots_@Oct 6 2009, 08:57 PM~15286215
> *haha...  who writing this book anyways.. lol.
> if i had i probably would pay.. been interested in the aircraft setups for some time.
> *


i made the book for a good friend of mine. he has access to alot of surplus but dealing with surplus dealers can be a bitch sometimes. i was always lucky with the place i buy from because the guy was cool as hell and had been working on aircraft hydraulics since he was 16 and he is over 60 now (he has worth as a civilian and in the military). 

but ive heard bad stories from others who tried to deal with some businesses and they get treated badly or ignored all together. 



i made the cover as a last minute joke to add character before i mailed it to him.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2009, 03:39 PM~15294335
> *The pictures of the last filters I posted are small/medium, I have others filter I need to dig out from my garage
> *


post the pics after you dig then out :thumbsup: , who nows the right ones might be there..........


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 05:13 PM~15294703
> *i made 1 of them, but its already been given away to a homie.
> i can make more, but i doubt i will.
> i made the book for a good friend of mine. he has access to alot of surplus but dealing with surplus dealers can be a bitch sometimes. i was always lucky with the place i buy from because the guy was cool as hell and had been working on aircraft hydraulics since he was 16 and he is over 60 now (he has worth as a civilian and in the military).
> 
> but ive heard bad stories from others who tried to deal with some businesses and they get treated badly or ignored all together.
> i made the cover as a last minute joke to add character before i mailed it to him.
> *


If I had more money when I found a hook up (before the owner died and the crazy family decided to keep everything the guy had.

Now I need to scrape up a simple setup for my bomb.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 04:13 PM~15294703
> *i made 1 of them, but its already been given away to a homie.
> i can make more, but i doubt i will.
> i made the book for a good friend of mine. he has access to alot of surplus but dealing with surplus dealers can be a bitch sometimes. i was always lucky with the place i buy from because the guy was cool as hell and had been working on aircraft hydraulics since he was 16 and he is over 60 now (he has worth as a civilian and in the military).
> 
> but ive heard bad stories from others who tried to deal with some businesses and they get treated badly or ignored all together.
> i made the cover as a last minute joke to add character before i mailed it to him.
> *


lol.. aahhh. i get it now...

thats cool. probably a good read as well... 
as for dealing with surplus dealers.. i doubt i'd ever get the chance. lol. ive looked around my area in the past (this is a few years ago now) and found nothing..
but thats ok. maybe one day i'll come up lucky and start learning and asking more questions.. lol.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2009, 07:32 PM~15295855
> *(before the owner died and the crazy family decided to keep everything the guy had).
> 
> *


you talking about the old guy that had ALL the small slowdowns?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 7 2009, 08:16 PM~15296206
> *lol.. aahhh. i get it now...
> 
> thats cool. probably a good read as well...
> as for dealing with surplus dealers.. i doubt i'd ever get the chance. lol. ive looked around my area in the past (this is a few years ago now) and found nothing..
> but thats ok. maybe one day i'll come up lucky and start learning and asking more questions.. lol.
> *


i used to travel to a few different states to buy parts. i probably spent more money than it would have cost to build a really nice car, lol, (actually i know i did  )



the book i made for my homie was full of info i had put together over a 10 year period.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 09:22 PM~15296806
> *you talking about the old guy that had ALL the small slowdowns?
> *


No, this guy was in TN. I met him through a guy from Easy Company (Band of Brothers) when I was in KY. He restored C47/DC9's and was going to really hook me up! I could have power pacs for like $50.00 each. I deployed and while I was gone he died. His kids were dicks about everything and will never get rid of any of it.

Now I want a basic two pump front and back set up. I should have snagged some shit before I left but shit happens. I got something for you if you have anything to trade.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2009, 09:56 PM~15297155
> *No, this guy was in TN. I met him through a guy from Easy Company (Band of Brothers) when I was in KY. He restored C47/DC9's and was going to really hook me up! I could have power pacs for like $50.00 each. I deployed and while I was gone he died. His kids were dicks about everything and will never get rid of any of it.
> 
> Now I want a basic two pump front and back set up. I should have snagged some shit before I left but shit happens. I got something for you if you have anything to trade.
> *


ohh ok.


there was this one older dude that had A LOT of slowdowns.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 10:08 PM~15297299
> *ohh ok.
> there was this one older dude that had A LOT of slowdowns.
> *


I heard and some fools would be out of business if I would have jumped on it. I swear, I should have held on to a few pumps. I just had no idea dude would die and the kids would be retarded about things. I even told the what kind of money they could make on the equipment and they started to cry and shit.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2009, 07:47 PM~15297693
> *I heard and some fools would be out of business if I would have jumped on it. I swear, I should have held on to a few pumps. I just had no idea dude would die and the kids would be retarded about things. I even told the what kind of money they could make on the equipment and they started to cry and shit.
> *


I call bull shit just like when you said that there were Pescos here in NM back in the day.......maybe there were.......but in planes and not lowriders like you claim.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 06:08 PM~15297299
> *ohh ok.
> there was this one older dude that had A LOT of slowdowns.
> *


Jason,

Are you referring an about older fella by the nick name Sixto?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2009, 10:55 PM~15297793
> *Jason,
> 
> Are you referring an about older fella by the nick name Sixto?
> *


i dont recall the name, but Mike knows.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Oct 6 2009, 01:27 PM~15283163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for more of these
> *



I got em


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 6 2009, 09:49 PM~15288158
> *Get in line :biggrin:
> *


Where's the end? :biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15298398
> *I got em
> *


I was afraid of that


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 07:46 PM~15298348
> *i dont recall the name, but Mike knows.
> *


Yeah that him. He passed away in early 2003.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Oct 7 2009, 08:06 PM~15298550
> *Where's the end? :biggrin:
> *


behind a few folks j/k good luck on the on search. Lately i have found a few eemco motors at the yard but they are not popular bell end power pack.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2009, 01:25 AM~15299363
> *Yeah that him. He passed away in early 2003.
> *


thats the guy.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 7 2009, 08:53 PM~15297774
> *I call bull shit just like when you said that there were Pescos here in NM back in the day.......maybe there were.......but in planes and not lowriders like you claim.
> *



if you do smell shit plz check your upper lip first thanks


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 7 2009, 10:53 PM~15297774
> *I call bull shit just like when you said that there were Pescos here in NM back in the day.......maybe there were.......but in planes and not lowriders like you claim.
> *


Here we go again. Why don't you find a different topic to pretend to be the smartest guy in. I swear you are falling in love with me.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Oct 7 2009, 10:09 PM~15298580
> *I was afraid of that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowbird




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 8 2009, 07:33 AM~15300563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





> ***Countdown to liquor day!***



whens liquor day?


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 18 2009, 01:58 AM~14801432
> *Here's a pic of my side ports. I still need to get them plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is there any company that makes cylinders that look like this ones???


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 8 2009, 07:30 PM~15305480
> *is there any company that makes cylinders that look like this ones???
> *


there is.


but i wouldnt buy them, lol.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 8 2009, 08:03 PM~15306320
> *there is.
> but i wouldnt buy them, lol.
> *


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 08:25 PM~15296834
> *i used to travel to a few different states to buy parts. i probably spent more money than it would have cost to build a really nice car, lol, (actually i know i did  )
> the book i made for my homie was full of info i had put together over a 10 year period.
> *



yeah i think i remember a few topics on lowrideronline when that was around.. i think thats where i first got interested in aircraft stuff.. could be wrong though. that shit was a long ass time ago.. haha..
one day im sure i'll be bugging guys in here for info, and parts. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 8 2009, 03:55 PM~15304734
> *whens liquor day?
> *


Next 4 days in vegas!  :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 8 2009, 11:13 PM~15307596
> *Next 4 days in vegas!   :biggrin:
> *


gotcha.

everyday used to be liquor day for me, but i dont do that anymore.


now its just for fun. a lot cheaper too. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 8 2009, 09:18 PM~15307645
> *gotcha.
> 
> everyday used to be liquor day for me, but i dont do that anymore.
> now its just for fun. a lot cheaper too. :biggrin:
> *


I'm the same now  

The real countdown to liquor day(Canadian thing,sorry)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 8 2009, 11:22 PM~15307678
> *I'm the same now
> 
> The real countdown to liquor day(Canadian thing,sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao @ "stupid tax"


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 8 2009, 04:30 PM~15305480
> *is there any company that makes cylinders that look like this ones???
> *


I have a pair of 6s and a pair of 8s chrome plated. With the donuts cut out for the fat cylinders


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15307596
> *Next 4 days in vegas!   :biggrin:
> *


Hoppin on the strip after the show is going to be better than the show


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 9 2009, 02:11 PM~15313466
> *Hoppin on the strip after the show is going to be better than the show
> *


u should go 2 the show george


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 8 2009, 10:22 PM~15307678
> *I'm the same now
> 
> The real countdown to liquor day(Canadian thing,sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TTT


----------



## tito5050

:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

SEEN A AIRCRAFT SETUP THINK IT WAS IN A 62 IMPALA AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW. WILL POST PICS WHEN I GET BACK ON MONDAY I FORGOT MY CORD.


----------



## SUPREME69

UPDATE THE SETUP IM TALKING ABOUT IS AN IMPERIALS L.A. CAR. VERY NICE SETUP. ANYONE HAVE PICS? IF NOT ILL DO IT WHEN I GET BACK FROM VEGAS.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 10 2009, 07:42 PM~15322023
> *UPDATE THE SETUP IM TALKING ABOUT IS AN IMPERIALS L.A. CAR. VERY NICE SETUP. ANYONE HAVE PICS? IF NOT ILL DO IT WHEN I GET BACK FROM VEGAS.
> *


Joe from Imperials El Paso


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## baghdady

Somebody post the aircraft setups from the super show. Please :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 11 2009, 01:03 AM~15323079
> *Joe from Imperials El Paso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homies did it


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 10:09 PM~15328024
> *homies did it
> *


You have PICS :cheesy: 













Iraq sucks


----------



## MR.LAC

*Look good Adam* :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 11 2009, 11:17 PM~15328109
> *You have PICS  :cheesy:
> Iraq sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It does


----------



## TOPFAN

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *TOPFAN, THUGGNASTY, Firefly, 41bowtie
*




:wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 12 2009, 09:07 AM~15330325
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TOPFAN, THUGGNASTY, Firefly, 41bowtie
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *



Whats going om homie?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 12 2009, 07:07 AM~15330325
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TOPFAN, THUGGNASTY, Firefly, 41bowtie
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 12 2009, 07:08 AM~15330330
> *Whats going om homie?
> *



Nothing much...I need to get my car back together!...


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 12 2009, 09:10 AM~15330338
> *Nothing much...I need to get my car back together!...
> *



I hear you bro we are in the same boat


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 12 2009, 04:07 PM~15330325
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TOPFAN, THUGGNASTY, Firefly, 41bowtie
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


:wave: Wassup Abel


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 12 2009, 07:10 AM~15330338
> *Nothing much...I need to get my car back together!...
> *



Me 2 :uh: Did you go to the Super Show?


----------



## 70true

> I like this one............


[/quote]who did this setup?got name and phone number to contact


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Oct 12 2009, 03:02 PM~15332389
> *who did this setup?got name and phone number to contact*


Andy from Adex built that.


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 12 2009, 12:33 PM~15332611
> *Andy from Adex built that.
> *


does he have a shop or contact#


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Oct 12 2009, 03:43 PM~15332712
> *does he have a shop or contact#
> *


626-798-2156

leave message.


he isnt really in the business of building setups, but he can explain that to you.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 12 2009, 09:44 AM~15331204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a clean duece....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 12 2009, 01:06 PM~15332900
> *damn thats a clean duece....
> *


So how was the show?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 12 2009, 01:30 PM~15333112
> *So how was the show?
> *


IT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW...LOTTA NICE CARS JUST GOT BACK EVERYONE ELSE IS ON THER WAY...


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 12 2009, 12:52 PM~15332792
> *626-798-2156
> 
> leave message.
> he isnt really in the business of building setups, but he can explain that to you.
> *


good looking out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 11 2009, 11:17 PM~15328109
> *You have PICS  :cheesy:
> Iraq sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when you coming home?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 12 2009, 11:53 AM~15332338
> *Me 2 :uh: Did you go to the Super Show?
> *



Nah...I wanted too...My car has been down too long and I don't know if I will ever put it back together...I am just gonna build something else! :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 12 2009, 07:22 AM~15330395
> *:wave: Wassup Abel
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 12 2009, 03:20 PM~15333990
> *Nah...I wanted too...My car has been down too long and I don't know if I will ever put it back together...I am just gonna build something else! :angry:
> *



Should I put a AIRCRAFT SET UP in this? :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

NO


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 12 2009, 07:51 PM~15335847
> *NO
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 12 2009, 06:51 PM~15335847
> *NO
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

NEWSTYLE 66,Oct 12 2009, 01:41 PM
IT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW...LOTTA NICE CARS 
[/quote]
THE SHOW WAS GOOD I TOLD U U SHOULD GO O.G. THERE WAS ROOM 4 U I GOT THAT PACKAGE 4 U THE L.A. TRAFFIC SHOW IS NOV 8 09


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 7 2009, 03:39 PM~15294335
> *The pictures of the last filters I posted are small/medium, I have others filter I need to dig out from my garage
> *


did you dig out the filters?????


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

hey i have a hydraulic research valve its a number 12 does anyone know where i can get a rebuild kit for it at i need some rings and teflon o rings let me know


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 11 2009, 08:17 PM~15328109
> *You have PICS  :cheesy:
> Iraq sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there are some pics of Joe's ride in our topic.

my 1st time seeing it was in vegas - put together well.


----------



## R0L0

Well due some family issues i will have to put all my aircraft stuff up for sale   I will post pics later today or tomorrow if any of you are interested in anything hit me up before i put it up on Ebay!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 13 2009, 01:43 PM~15342037
> *Well due some family issues i will have to put all my aircraft stuff up for sale    I will post pics later today or tomorrow if any of you are interested in anything hit me up before i put it up on Ebay!
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 07:09 PM~15328024
> *homies did it
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 13 2009, 09:53 AM~15342156
> *
> *


Ya bro Im not happy about it but I gotta do what I gotta do


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15342797 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 12 2009, 07:50 PM~15335836
> *Should I put a AIRCRAFT SET UP in this? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 13 2009, 10:43 AM~15342037
> *Well due some family issues i will have to put all my aircraft stuff up for sale    I will post pics later today or tomorrow if any of you are interested in anything hit me up before i put it up on Ebay!
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2009, 11:39 AM~15342638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## milkbone

:0


----------



## milkbone




----------



## milkbone

I MIGHT NEED THIS


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 13 2009, 04:47 PM~15345529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Fuck what the hell happened to the top of the jam


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 13 2009, 08:50 PM~15349955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chris set up is nice! Clean and detail.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## implala66

looking for some 90 degree slowdowns like the ones on the far right on the 1st pic and last ones on 2nd row............... got some NOS from George but the are bit to small for my set up willing to trade those.


----------



## Double Ease




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Oct 14 2009, 08:26 PM~15360499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 12 2009, 04:41 PM~15333659-->
> 
> 
> 
> when you coming home?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In June :biggrin: I cant wait. Mike told me most of my stuff went out for Chrome/Polish and Paint :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Oct 13 2009, 12:43 PM~15342037
> *Well due some family issues i will have to put all my aircraft stuff up for sale    I will post pics later today or tomorrow if any of you are interested in anything hit me up before i put it up on Ebay!
> *


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 13 2009, 10:50 PM~15349955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was one nice ride!  
Hope to have my trunk looking that good


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15371241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: thats purrrrty :biggrin:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 14 2009, 10:31 AM~15353601
> *Chris set up is nice! Clean and detail.
> *


THANX , DID YOU MAKE IT TO VEGAS?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 15 2009, 09:31 PM~15370616
> *In June  :biggrin:  I cant wait.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

that duece was nice and the setup was nicer...my only problem was i almost slipped on those buzz bomb tips, bout cracked my ass :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Oct 15 2009, 08:45 PM~15373313
> *THANX , DID YOU MAKE IT TO VEGAS?
> *


 I miss this year super show, my lil' boy got sick. Now I'm getting sick.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 16 2009, 02:09 PM~15377864
> *my lil' boy got sick. Now I'm getting sick.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 16 2009, 12:09 PM~15377864
> *I miss this year super show, my lil' boy got sick. Now I'm getting sick.
> *


hope all is well
...having 4 kids myself-when 1 is sick,we all are.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 14 2009, 06:03 PM~15357199
> *looking for some 90 degree slowdowns like the ones on the far right on the 1st pic and last ones on 2nd row............... got some NOS from George but the are bit to small for my set up willing to trade those.
> 
> 
> 
> *



anyone????


----------



## red63rag

mite have some let me check.


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 18 2009, 12:51 PM~15392295
> *:wave: :wave:
> *


whats up whitie? :biggrin:


----------



## GARAGECUSTONS

:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 18 2009, 12:22 AM~15390617
> *mite have some let me check.
> *



LMK


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2009, 02:44 PM~15392699
> *whats up whitie? :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: 

WUZ UP CRACKA


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## lowdeville

dead in here.
bump


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## implala66

found this on ebay...................

http://cgi.ebay.com/SLOW-DOWN-VALVE-3-4-PI...=item53db8c0219

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PARKER-SLOW...sQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-1E-77...Q5fPartsQ5fGear

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-1E-77...Q5fPartsQ5fGear

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-1E-R2...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 19 2009, 04:01 PM~15404161
> *found this on ebay...................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SLOW-DOWN-VALVE-3-4-PI...=item53db8c0219
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PARKER-SLOW...sQ5fAccessories
> *


i bought one of those first ones for ten bucks on ebay... :nono:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 19 2009, 04:13 PM~15404288
> *i bought one of those first ones for ten bucks on ebay... :nono:
> *


there huge!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15404161
> *found this on ebay...................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SLOW-DOWN-VALVE-3-4-PI...=item53db8c0219
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PARKER-SLOW...sQ5fAccessories
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-1E-77...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-1E-77...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-1E-R2...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *


The guy with the Pesco's has mountains of realistically priced equipment.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 19 2009, 01:16 PM~15402460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 17 2009, 04:06 PM~15110866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FIREMAN63




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Oct 20 2009, 06:55 AM~15411411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Oct 20 2009, 08:55 AM~15411411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHORE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Oct 20 2009, 06:55 AM~15411411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the second pic you found of me. Thats the klast time I let you in my house :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

lol


----------



## socapots

so i have a question..
on ebay from time to time i see pumps for sale but no motors..
how hard are the motors to get for the pumps??


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 19 2009, 01:16 PM~15402460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS CLEAN AS FUcK


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 16 2009, 11:00 AM~15378342-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its sucks to be sick!
> 
> Hey by the way did you ever get that package I sent you??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Oct 16 2009, 12:41 PM~15379352
> *hope all is well
> ...having 4 kids myself-when 1 is sick,we all are.
> *


Thanks getting better by the day..


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 20 2009, 07:55 PM~15417573
> *so i have a question..
> on ebay from time to time i see pumps for sale but no motors..
> how hard are the motors to get for the pumps??
> *



If I were you, I would buy a complete pump w / motor...It works out better that way. :biggrin: 

(by the way, I have some for sale)


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 17 2009, 12:32 AM~15383967
> *anyone???? *


selling those 90 degree slowdowns????

:tears:


----------



## lowriderlife

yup............:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 12 2009, 06:50 PM~15335836
> *Should I put a AIRCRAFT SET UP in this? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Badass93

Suppppppppp Layitlow members  
i search (sorry i don't know if i'm in the right topic???) a smal dump for my radikal lowbike project like the Futurecraft dump i have seen on the Oldies pink lady bike(betty boop) in Vegas supershow 09.
Pm me if you have one for me or others small dumps...
thanks.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 21 2009, 12:21 PM~15422984
> *Its sucks to be sick!
> 
> Hey by the way did you ever get that package I sent you??
> Thanks getting better by the day..
> *




2 OUT OF 4 NOW HAVE THAT H1N1 SHIT.  
FUCKIN GOV PLANTED SHIT.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Oct 21 2009, 10:30 PM~15430533
> *yup............:thumbsup:
> *


WAZZ UP STRANGER!!!


Call me...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Oct 22 2009, 06:12 AM~15431884
> *Suppppppppp Layitlow members
> i search (sorry i don't know if i'm in the right topic???) a smal dump for my radikal lowbike project like the Futurecraft dump i have seen on the Oldies pink lady bike(betty boop) in Vegas supershow 09.
> Pm me if you have one for me or others small dumps...
> thanks.
> *



pm sent


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 23 2009, 03:16 AM~15439081
> *pm sent
> *


yes thank you for the answer but if others members have one...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 21 2009, 01:25 PM~15423021
> *If I were you, I would buy a complete pump w / motor...It works out better that way.  :biggrin:
> 
> (by the way, I have some for sale)
> *


good to know


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 23 2009, 05:50 AM~15443166-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socapots_@Oct 23 2009, 06:56 AM~15443475
> *good to know
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 23 2009, 08:43 AM~15443826
> *:biggrin:
> *


I recall when you posted early pics of that. Ended up being very nice. I'm partial to the cleaner/simple look personally. It's all about the lines IMO.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Hydros

http://ytforums.ytmag.com/viewtopic.php?p=...bd5c03d47083d1b

Item #13 is needed it's a rubber body seal ring for a 05101 081-02

Thompson/pesco pump


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 23 2009, 10:02 AM~15445048
> *I recall when you posted early pics of that. Ended up being very nice. I'm partial to the cleaner/simple look personally. It's all about the lines IMO.
> *


Thanks, its definetly different....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Oct 23 2009, 06:04 AM~15443007
> *yes thank you for the answer but if others members have one...
> *


yeah, sorry i didnt have the futurecraft one...but I didnt know you were looking for other dumps too. I got small dumps that will work for your purpose. lmk


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 19 2009, 01:59 AM~15398708
> *TTT
> *



Danny, Mike wanted me to send you a little sneak preview.










I love the way he opened up the fan covers. The didn't match from the little to big fans










Hope this keeps you going until the next set of prints.










I know this is not as good as sex but it's got to beat spaken Hank


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

that is bad ass George........


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 24 2009, 01:27 AM~15452418
> *that is bad ass George........
> *


x2


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 24 2009, 01:19 AM~15452020
> *Danny,  Mike wanted me to send you a little sneak preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way he opened up the fan covers.  The didn't match from the little to big fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this keeps you going until the next set of prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is not as good as sex but it's got to beat spaken Hank
> *



:wow: You got SPY Pics


:biggrin: Ohh man!! :cheesy: Mike is making history over there man. :biggrin:


You made my day George


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 24 2009, 01:19 AM~15452020
> *Danny,  Mike wanted me to send you a little sneak preview.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way he opened up the fan covers.  The didn't match from the little to big fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah we talked about that "The covers" They came out bad ass!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15452020
> *Danny,  Mike wanted me to send you a little sneak preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way he opened up the fan covers.  The didn't match from the little to big fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this keeps you going until the next set of prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is not as good as sex but it's got to beat spaken Hank
> *



I AM JEALOUS......  


That will be one badd set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

i see mike finally found a use for that tank glad to see dannys getting it!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 24 2009, 12:06 PM~15453927
> *I AM JEALOUS......
> That will be one badd set up! :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks brother. :h5:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 24 2009, 12:18 PM~15453982
> *i see mike finally found a use for that tank glad to see dannys getting it!
> *


I think he is using it for the mock up brother. Damn nice tank though :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 24 2009, 01:19 AM~15452020
> *Danny,  Mike wanted me to send you a little sneak preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way he opened up the fan covers.  The didn't match from the little to big fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this keeps you going until the next set of prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is not as good as sex but it's got to beat spaken Hank
> *



that shit is sick


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 24 2009, 11:47 AM~15454369
> *I think he is using it for the mock up brother. Damn nice tank though  :biggrin:
> *


If Mike keeps going this nice I think I mite have to send your money back and keep the set up my self :biggrin: Your going to have 1 bad ass trunk my friend  Stay tuned Mike has some more tricks up his sleeve


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 24 2009, 03:48 PM~15455029
> *If Mike keeps going this nice I think I mite have to send your money back and keep the set up my self :biggrin: Your going to have 1 bad ass trunk my friend  Stay tuned Mike has some more tricks up his sleeve
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks to you and Mike


----------



## baghdady




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Oct 23 2009, 10:19 PM~15452020-->
> 
> 
> 
> Danny,  Mike wanted me to send you a little sneak preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love the way he opened up the fan covers.  The didn't match from the little to big fans
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X3
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Oct 24 2009, 09:18 AM~15453982
> *i see mike finally found a use for that tank glad to see dannys getting it!
> *


Mike said when are you going to pick up your set up? he is going to scrap it soon if you don't pick it up. :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 25 2009, 08:23 PM~15464093
> *X3
> Mike said when are you going to pick up your set up? he is going to scrap it soon if you don't pick it up. :0
> *


Dibs on the dumps :biggrin: JK


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 25 2009, 08:23 PM~15464093
> *X3
> Mike said when are you going to pick up your set up? he is going to scrap it soon if you don't pick it up. :0
> *


you mean the one thats in my garage  check your facts before posting


----------



## Mr Impala

this one? 









had to double check and make sure it didnt some how walk back to mikes shop you had me scared but i guess you were just misinformed.


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin: Nice ^^^^


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 26 2009, 12:47 AM~15466508
> *:biggrin:  Nice ^^^^
> *


yeah mike does great work i sold this setup awhile ago just hadnt had time to go pick it up i guess mike was tired of looking at it :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Shit I would have put it on display :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 26 2009, 01:37 AM~15466774
> *Shit I would have put it on display  :biggrin:
> *



Me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2009, 11:33 PM~15466448
> *this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to double check and make sure it didnt some how walk back to mikes shop you had me scared but i guess you were just misinformed.
> *


please post a panoramic view of the inside of your garage :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2009, 11:25 PM~15466417
> *you mean the one thats in my garage   check your facts before posting
> *


Lol.... you finally got it out the shop after months under the work bench. The fact came from the homie Mike him self. Its good to see you got it home hopefully who ever bought it will put it in action
.


----------



## lowdeville

Is it hard to find motors for these heads???


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 26 2009, 10:11 AM~15469588
> *Is it hard to find motors for these heads???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pesco makes some. it is a standard size flange for a larger motor.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 26 2009, 09:40 AM~15467886
> *Me 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 26 2009, 10:51 AM~15469428
> *Lol.... you finally got it out the shop after months under the work bench. The fact came from the homie Mike him self. Its good to see you got it home hopefully who ever bought it will put it in action
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was free storage why would i move it


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2009, 10:34 PM~15478261
> *it was free storage why would i move it
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 26 2009, 04:12 PM~15472470
> *:h5:  :wave:
> *


U.S. Official Matthew Hoh Resigns in Protest of Afghanistan War Policy. Danny :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown: I can respect a no comment policy


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 27 2009, 02:48 PM~15482263
> *U.S. Official Matthew Hoh Resigns in Protest of Afghanistan War Policy.  Danny :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:  I can respect a no comment policy
> *


 :thumbsup: 

The main reason for his resignation is the current strategy that is being implemented in the region. I feel his pain and most service members do as well. The generals have a limited number of resources to accomplish their mission. They try to make due with what they have but the bottom line is that the actual mission needs re-vamping. 

They never tell the American public why it is taking the U.S. military so long to actually win a war. The reason lies in the way that we fight the war. Our guys right now are literary building bases for the long haul. The real question people need to ask is "Why are we there" the answer to that will bring more questions! I am actually surprised that there are not more people out there asking "What is our mission? What are we trying to accomplish?"

But at the end of the day. He quit because he was frustrated! Simple as that


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 24 2009, 01:19 AM~15452020
> *Danny,  Mike wanted me to send you a little sneak preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way he opened up the fan covers.  The didn't match from the little to big fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this keeps you going until the next set of prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is not as good as sex but it's got to beat spaken Hank
> *


That is badass man.. I love how those caps look...


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 26 2009, 01:11 PM~15469588
> *Is it hard to find motors for these heads???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THose look cool man.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 27 2009, 04:06 PM~15482903
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> The main reason for his resignation is the current strategy that is being implemented in the region. I feel his pain and most service members do as well. The generals have a limited number of resources to accomplish their mission. They try to make due with what they have but the bottom line is that the actual mission needs re-vamping.
> 
> They never tell the American public why it is taking the U.S. military so long to actually win a war. The reason lies in the way that we fight the war. Our guys right now are literary building bases for the long haul. The real question people need to ask is "Why are we there" the answer to that will bring more questions! I am actually surprised that there are not more people out there asking "What is our mission?  What are we trying to accomplish?"
> 
> But at the end of the day. He quit because he was frustrated! Simple as that
> *


well put.


----------



## Rollinaround

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506353


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 27 2009, 09:43 PM~15487423
> *THose look cool man.
> *


  They'd look better in the truck of my 53 :biggrin: 
Just gotta find someone with 2 motors kicking around


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 28 2009, 12:45 PM~15492423
> * They'd look better in the truck of my 53 :biggrin:
> Just gotta find someone with 2 motors kicking around
> *



haha.. i am sure you will come across something.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 27 2009, 02:06 PM~15482903
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> The main reason for his resignation is the current strategy that is being implemented in the region. I feel his pain and most service members do as well. The generals have a limited number of resources to accomplish their mission. They try to make due with what they have but the bottom line is that the actual mission needs re-vamping.
> 
> They never tell the American public why it is taking the U.S. military so long to actually win a war. The reason lies in the way that we fight the war. Our guys right now are literary building bases for the long haul. The real question people need to ask is "Why are we there" the answer to that will bring more questions! I am actually surprised that there are not more people out there asking "What is our mission?  What are we trying to accomplish?"
> 
> But at the end of the day. He quit because he was frustrated! Simple as that
> *


Thanks for your input. What bothers me is we have people "Human rights activist" That tell use we can't use things like water borting to get information because it's not humane. When we seen Americans getting their heads cut off at the neck when they were still alive. I know I'm getting off track and this is not Car and Hydro stuff. Just wanted to say there are a lot of us here that appreciate what you and all of the Men in uniforms are doing over there fighting for us over here. Thanks and God bless you and all of your buddies. :thumbsup: Like I said before get home safe. You'll have a sweet ride waiting


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 28 2009, 08:43 PM~15497054
> *Thanks for your input.  What bothers me is we have people "Human rights activist"  That tell use we can't use things like water borting to get information because it's not humane.  When we seen Americans getting their heads cut off at the neck when they were still alive.  I know I'm getting off track and this is not Car and Hydro stuff.  Just wanted to say there are a lot of us here that appreciate what you and all of the Men in uniforms are doing over there fighting for us over here.  Thanks and God bless you and all of your buddies.    :thumbsup: Like I said before get home safe.  You'll have a sweet ride waiting
> *


You hit the nail right on the head. I wish all americans were like you :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

are any of these pumps capable of hoppin high or just chippin?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 28 2009, 05:43 PM~15497054
> *Thanks for your input.  What bothers me is we have people "Human rights activist"  That tell use we can't use things like water borting to get information because it's not humane.  When we seen Americans getting their heads cut off at the neck when they were still alive.  I know I'm getting off track and this is not Car and Hydro stuff.  Just wanted to say there are a lot of us here that appreciate what you and all of the Men in uniforms are doing over there fighting for us over here.  Thanks and God bless you and all of your buddies.    :thumbsup: Like I said before get home safe.  You'll have a sweet ride waiting
> *


Its alright :uh: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 28 2009, 11:18 PM~15499041
> *Its alright :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



We going to nose them up in Vegas :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 28 2009, 09:28 PM~15499972
> *We going to nose them up in Vegas  :0
> *


No Fucker, We gonna be rollin the strip side by side :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Oct 28 2009, 07:55 PM~15498669
> *are any of these pumps capable of hoppin high or just chippin?
> *


lay and play


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 29 2009, 12:56 AM~15500250
> *No Fucker, We gonna be rollin the strip side by side :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 29 2009, 01:56 AM~15500250
> *No Fucker, We gonna be rollin the strip side by side :biggrin:
> *



SHOT GUN :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2009, 11:19 AM~15504493
> *SHOT GUN :biggrin:
> *


U2 with your baddass 63 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Oct 29 2009, 02:19 PM~15504493-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHOT GUN :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Oct 29 2009, 02:35 PM~15504649
> *U2 with your baddass 63 :biggrin:
> *



Thats going to make for some nice ass pictures. :cheesy:


----------



## lor1der

can anyone tell me anything about a bendix 389 made by eclipse it says its 24 volts and 600 psi. will two of these work with 24 volts ran to each pump. just looking for front and back. 

if anyone has two pumps they are looking to part with let me khow what kind and how much you want for them thanks


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Oct 29 2009, 06:35 PM~15507685
> *can anyone tell me anything about a bendix 389 made by eclipse it says its 24 volts and 600 psi. will two of these work with 24 volts ran to each pump. just looking for front and back.
> 
> if anyone has two pumps they are looking to part with let me khow what kind and how much you want for them        thanks
> *


Id run 1 to each wheel.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 29 2009, 08:07 PM~15508017
> *Id run 1 to each wheel.
> *


how much for a pair of 777's or 280's going for right now


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Oct 29 2009, 09:42 PM~15508369
> *how much for a pair of 777's or 280's going for right now
> *


about $50.00. If you are looking to get rid of some I give you $75.00 for your trouble.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 28 2009, 10:28 PM~15499972
> *We going to nose them up in Vegas  :0
> *


You better be specific on what year :0 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Oct 29 2009, 05:35 PM~15507685
> *can anyone tell me anything about a bendix 389 made by eclipse it says its 24 volts and 600 psi. will two of these work with 24 volts ran to each pump. just looking for front and back.
> 
> if anyone has two pumps they are looking to part with let me khow what kind and how much you want for them        thanks
> *


I have some nice Pesco 777s for $150 per pump with a guarantee  And anything else you will need to get it together.


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Oct 29 2009, 06:42 PM~15508369
> *how much for a pair of 777's or 280's going for right now
> *




777s are better


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Oct 29 2009, 05:35 PM~15507685
> *can anyone tell me anything about a bendix 389 made by eclipse it says its 24 volts and 600 psi. will two of these work with 24 volts ran to each pump. just looking for front and back.
> 
> if anyone has two pumps they are looking to part with let me khow what kind and how much you want for them         thanks
> *



you cannot use those...they wont work. I have seen other Eclpise with a PSI of 1200 or higher and they will work...not 600 psi.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Oct 29 2009, 10:57 PM~15509975-->
> 
> 
> 
> You better be specific on what year :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Oct 29 2009, 11:32 PM~15510419
> *Mine is being converted to run on natural gas as we speak, and lead free batteries, so that should give you an idea.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Oct 29 2009, 11:02 PM~15510029-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have some nice Pesco 777s for $150 per pump with a  guarantee   And anything else you will need to get it together.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man i got your info and will be giving you a call
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Oct 30 2009, 09:00 AM~15512784
> *you cannot use those...they wont work. I have seen other Eclpise with a PSI of 1200 or higher and they will work...not 600 psi.
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 30 2009, 04:00 PM~15512784
> *you cannot use those...they wont work. I have seen other Eclpise with a PSI of 1200 or higher and they will work...not 600 psi.
> *


Maybe if you use bucket-sized cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 29 2009, 09:02 PM~15510029
> *I have some nice Pesco 777s for $150 per pump with a  guarantee   And anything else you will need to get it together.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: Good deal from an honest seller


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Oct 29 2009, 11:02 PM~15510029-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have some nice Pesco 777s for $150 per pump with a  guarantee   And anything else you will need to get it together.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a man you can trust.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Oct 30 2009, 05:25 PM~15516382
> *:0  :cheesy:  Good deal from an honest seller
> *



X1000


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 30 2009, 01:32 PM~15515676
> *Maybe if you use bucket-sized cylinders  :biggrin:
> *


not even with big ass bucket cylinders


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE




----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 30 2009, 06:58 AM~15512777
> *777s are better
> *


WHATEVER!!!LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone need cylinders? got a set of 4 fat ones with cups and donuts machined to fit and powdercoated black. PM me if interested


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Oct 30 2009, 08:51 PM~15518837
> *WHATEVER!!!LOL
> *



..than 280's CABRON!


----------



## TOPFAN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506896


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 31 2009, 06:48 AM~15521083
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506896
> *


Very Nice! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

Got a bunch of PM's about these so here they are. 


















As you can see these are made well with brass bushings. All 4 deep cups and donuts have been machined open to accept the larger diameter cylinders. I have also powder coated them black and had the insides masked off so the cylinders would fit just right and not be too tight. 6' for the fronts and 8's in the rear. 600.00 obo for all of it.


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2009, 04:44 PM~15524170
> *Got a bunch of PM's about these so here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see these are made well with brass bushings. All 4 deep cups and donuts have been machined open to accept the larger diameter cylinders. I have also powder coated them black and had the insides masked off so the cylinders would fit just right and not be too tight. 6' for the fronts and 8's in the rear. 600.00 obo for all of it.
> *


i'll take them pm me


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Oct 31 2009, 05:19 PM~15524401
> *i'll take them pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## Mr Impala

deal pending on the cylinders


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 30 2009, 12:02 AM~15510029
> *I have some nice Pesco 777s for $150 per pump with a  guarantee   And anything else you will need to get it together.
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2009, 06:30 PM~15524867
> *deal pending on the cylinders
> *


hey mr impala check your account


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Got some more chrome side port cylinders in for that show setup your building  When only the best will do :biggrin: 










$250 pair $500 for a set. Plus shipping. Should be able to fit them in a flat rait box for about $15.00 I'll check on it.










Still have some Hydro-Aire Big Green Cannon Plugs for sale $15 each price brake on 4 or more


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, Patti Dukez


:biggrin: Hi Patti :wave: What you up to girl


----------



## TOPFAN

> Got some more chrome side port cylinders in for that show setup your building  When only the best will do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 pair $500 for a set. Plus shipping. Should be able to fit them in a flat rait box for about $15.00 I'll check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are real nice ...I picked some from George and the chrome is nice...
> 
> GOOD DEAL !!!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

*Complete Pesco Aircaft Set-Up *
W/ 2 BABY ADELS and all the trimmings  
This style:










this style










Or this style, your choice  











2 COMPLETE PUMPS $1700.00

ALL YOU NEED IS BATTERIES and CYLINDERS!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 2 2009, 09:22 AM~15535306
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: baghdady, Patti Dukez
> :biggrin:  Hi Patti  :wave:  What you up to girl
> *


Hey! Sorry I've been doing my homework up in here :biggrin:  

Working on converting the little blue wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Nov 1 2009, 02:26 PM~15529270
> *hey mr impala check your account
> *


boxed up and going out today. 55lbs of pure metal, 13.50 from the post office gotta love flat rate boxes! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 2 2009, 12:46 AM~15534484
> *Got some more chrome side port cylinders in for that show setup your building   When only the best will do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 pair $500 for a set.  Plus shipping.  Should be able to fit them in a flat rait box for about $15.00  I'll check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some Hydro-Aire Big Green Cannon Plugs for sale $15 each price brake on 4 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 2 2009, 12:46 AM~15534484
> *Got some more chrome side port cylinders in for that show setup your building   When only the best will do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 pair $500 for a set.  Plus shipping.  Should be able to fit them in a flat rait box for about $15.00  I'll check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some Hydro-Aire Big Green Cannon Plugs for sale $15 each price brake on 4 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen those before good deal


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 2 2009, 09:44 AM~15536908
> *i seen those before good deal
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 2 2009, 03:46 AM~15534484
> *Got some more chrome side port cylinders in for that show setup your building   When only the best will do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 pair $500 for a set.  Plus shipping.  Should be able to fit them in a flat rait box for about $15.00  I'll check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some Hydro-Aire Big Green Cannon Plugs for sale $15 each price brake on 4 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2009, 11:12 AM~15537226
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 2 2009, 02:46 AM~15534484
> *Got some more chrome side port cylinders in for that show setup your building   When only the best will do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 pair $500 for a set.  Plus shipping.  Should be able to fit them in a flat rait box for about $15.00  I'll check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some Hydro-Aire Big Green Cannon Plugs for sale $15 each price brake on 4 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sir, you have a PM. Now ..get on it :0 "No ****" :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2009, 01:12 PM~15537226
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=507303


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 2 2009, 01:00 PM~15538343
> *:wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 2 2009, 03:07 PM~15538402
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:

Hows it going brother


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 2 2009, 12:46 AM~15534484
> *Got some more chrome side port cylinders in for that show setup your building   When only the best will do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 pair $500 for a set.  Plus shipping.  Should be able to fit them in a flat rait box for about $15.00  I'll check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some Hydro-Aire Big Green Cannon Plugs for sale $15 each price brake on 4 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i tried but you never got back to me homie  i know i'll need something else


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 2 2009, 08:31 AM~15535715
> *boxed up and going out today. 55lbs of pure metal, 13.50 from the post office gotta love flat rate boxes!  :biggrin:
> *


thanxs dogg


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, ss62vert


:wave:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 2 2009, 09:39 AM~15535375
> *Complete Pesco Aircaft Set-Up
> W/ 2 BABY ADELS and all the trimmings
> This style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this style, your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 COMPLETE PUMPS $1700.00
> 
> ALL YOU NEED IS BATTERIES and CYLINDERS!!
> *


aright so this newbie has a question.. 
what is connected to the tank by the braided line??

i am pretty sure of all the rest of the stuff except for that... unless im right fucked up and dont know my asshole from an anthole.. 

anyone.. anyone at all??


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 2 2009, 09:34 PM~15543966
> *aright so this newbie has a question..
> what is connected to the tank by the braided line??
> 
> i am pretty sure of all the rest of the stuff except for that... unless im right fucked up and dont know my asshole from an anthole..
> 
> anyone.. anyone at all??
> *


I crazy glued it on 




J/K

The end of this tank is a #12 a-n open port, so I put a reducer down to a # 4 a-n which the hose connects to...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 2 2009, 12:46 AM~15534484
> *Got some more chrome side port cylinders in for that show setup your building   When only the best will do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $250 pair $500 for a set.  Plus shipping.  Should be able to fit them in a flat rait box for about $15.00  I'll check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some Hydro-Aire Big Green Cannon Plugs for sale $15 each price brake on 4 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## DIPPINIT

someone post some spy pics thanks.


----------



## rag61

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

It was slow at work,so I got my 777's stripped down and into high build,just have to sand them down now,& shoot them with some flake/pearl!Will be posting pix soon.
Anyone have some mint motor end caps for chroming????


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 3 2009, 05:05 PM~15552262
> *someone post some spy pics thanks.
> *



:uh: 


I might....


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 3 2009, 08:26 PM~15555284
> *:uh:
> I might....
> *



NOT YOU :angry: :angry: 

:0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 3 2009, 09:53 PM~15555623
> *NOT YOU :angry:  :angry:
> 
> :0
> *



:biggrin: I wont....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 3 2009, 08:05 PM~15552262
> *someone post some spy pics thanks.
> *


i am on a covert mission now. j/k. computer died (thanks to the power company). getting online with a PS3 sucks. :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 2 2009, 07:39 AM~15535375
> *Complete Pesco Aircaft Set-Up
> W/ 2 BABY ADELS and all the trimmings
> This style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this style, your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 COMPLETE PUMPS $1700.00
> 
> ALL YOU NEED IS BATTERIES and CYLINDERS!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 4 2009, 05:31 AM~15558051
> *i am on a covert mission now. j/k. computer died (thanks to the power company). getting online with a PS3 sucks. :angry:
> *



Thanks for sharing that! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 4 2009, 07:31 AM~15558051
> *i am on a covert mission now. j/k. computer died (thanks to the power company). getting online with a PS3 sucks. :angry:
> *


Atleast you can still get on.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 3 2009, 07:05 PM~15552262
> *someone post some spy pics thanks.
> *



What spy pics you trying to get :scrutinize: 















:tongue:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 5 2009, 07:20 AM~15568308
> *What spy pics you trying to get  :scrutinize:
> :tongue:
> *


your set up Mike's putting together is BAD TO THE BONE!!!! 1 OF KIND that's what I like..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 2 2009, 11:38 PM~15544028
> *I crazy glued it on
> J/K
> 
> The end of this tank is a #12 a-n open port, so I put a reducer down to a # 4 a-n which the hose connects to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice. Thanks.
everytime i come in here i realize i have much to learn before i even attempt to do something.. then again i dont have a problem buying supplies when the price is right. haha..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 4 2009, 11:51 AM~15558748
> *Thanks for sharing that! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :rant: :rant:


----------



## gold rush

Started digging out some stuff I had sitting around let me know if you need anything from here its up for grabs prices are fair all o.g. shit  










NOS Adel square dump candle still in wrapper


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## og67impala

OK CAN ONE OF YOU OG AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC BUILDERS MAKE A LIST OF STUFF I WOULD NEED 2 BUY OR LOOK FOR... 4 TWO PUMPS SET UP... WOULD APPRICATE UR TIME.... THANKS


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 5 2009, 01:36 PM~15572340
> *OK CAN ONE OF YOU OG AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC BUILDERS MAKE A LIST OF STUFF I WOULD NEED 2 BUY OR LOOK FOR... 4 TWO PUMPS SET UP... WOULD APPRICATE UR TIME.... THANKS
> *


Where are you going to look for it?


----------



## og67impala

POMONA SWAMP MEET SO.CAL OR TURLOCK SWAMP MEET NOR. CAL OR CLUB MEMBERS..


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 5 2009, 08:36 PM~15572340
> *OK CAN ONE OF YOU OG AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC BUILDERS MAKE A LIST OF STUFF I WOULD NEED 2 BUY OR LOOK FOR... 4 TWO PUMPS SET UP... WOULD APPRICATE UR TIME.... THANKS
> *






Actually I have a complete set up all NOS stuff 2 pesco 777s 2 Adel manual squares 2 S slow downs 2 oxygen tanks all NOS also have 2 Monster greens and a few more hard to find tanks!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Nov 5 2009, 09:25 AM~15568663
> *your set up Mike's putting together is BAD TO THE BONE!!!! 1 OF KIND that's what I like..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 5 2009, 10:55 AM~15570692
> *Started digging out some stuff I had sitting around let me know if you need anything from here its up for grabs prices are fair all o.g. shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Adel square dump candle still in wrapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the candle?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 5 2009, 01:36 PM~15572340
> *OK CAN ONE OF YOU OG AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC BUILDERS MAKE A LIST OF STUFF I WOULD NEED 2 BUY OR LOOK FOR... 4 TWO PUMPS SET UP... WOULD APPRICATE UR TIME.... THANKS
> *


You will need 2 pumps, 2 oxygen tanks, 2 check valves, 2 slowdowns and 2 dumps for a basic set up. More dumps or an EQ to keep the car level.


----------



## socapots

so as a newbie i have yet another question about the above post...

he stated that you can either use more dumps or an EQ to keep the car level..

so if you are using an EQ is there valves that open when you hit the switch to drop the car? like in the relief valves??

the EQ is just keeping the fluid from moving from the left cylinder to the right one when lifted.. right? if you have the system plumbed that way of course.

am i thinking right here?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 5 2009, 09:23 PM~15577666
> *so as a newbie i have yet another question about the above post...
> 
> he stated that you can either use more dumps or an EQ to keep the car level..
> 
> so if you are using an EQ is there valves that open when you hit the switch to drop the car? like in the relief valves??
> 
> the EQ is just keeping the fluid from moving from the left cylinder to the right one when lifted.. right? if you have the system plumbed that way of course.
> 
> am i thinking right here?
> *


If you have a 2 pump 2 dump set up you would us a Y block off each pump to split the fluid for right and left. Instead of a Y block on one pump you would replace it with a EQ "1 line in 2 lines out to right and left. Your right it would keep the fluid from going back and forth. I don't know what would be more cost affective the EQ or 2 dumps and 2 check valves. EQs have been over inflated in price.


----------



## Firefly

Just ride layed out or locked up, no need for EQ's or more dumps :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 6 2009, 01:15 AM~15575369
> *How much for the candle?
> *








Sale pending! if it falls through ill let you know


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 5 2009, 02:36 PM~15572340
> *OK CAN ONE OF YOU OG AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC BUILDERS MAKE A LIST OF STUFF I WOULD NEED 2 BUY OR LOOK FOR... 4 TWO PUMPS SET UP... WOULD APPRICATE UR TIME.... THANKS
> *



Im right in your town....come by and I'll "hook" you up.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

I got good deals....anyone is welcome to stop by-get stoned-and leave with some og shit for a good price.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 6 2009, 04:51 AM~15580010
> *Just ride layed out or locked up, no need for EQ's or more dumps :biggrin:
> *



If you ever have ridin locked up, you know its a bumpy ride...You can also buckle quarter panels!

You need a EQ or 2 dumps on the rear or deal w leaning!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 6 2009, 03:59 AM~15579784
> *If you have a 2 pump 2 dump set up you would us a Y block off each pump to split the fluid for right and left.  Instead of a Y block on one pump you would replace it with a EQ "1 line in 2 lines out to right and left.  Your right it would keep the fluid from going back and forth.  I don't know what would be more cost affective the EQ or 2 dumps and 2 check valves.  EQs have been over inflated in price.
> *


ahhh that makes sense now..

so if the EQ keeps the fluid from flowing from right to left(as an example), what allows it to flow back to the tank (through the dump and back to the tank is there an electrically operated valve on the EQs. Does anyone have a picture of one??

i am pretty sure ive seen pics before. but i dont think im a member of the site i used to check out for info back a bit ago.. seems registration is also closed on said site. 

again thanks for the info from everyone. its good to know there are people out there are still willing to support the growth of this part of lowriding.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH PESCOS :cheesy: 

Thanks George   




























Still got alot to do, and hopefully Jason can lay a hand on the setup :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 6 2009, 09:18 PM~15588076
> *AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH  PESCOS  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got alot to do, and hopefully Jason can lay a hand on the setup :cheesy:
> *


....those look familiar


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 6 2009, 11:42 PM~15588300
> *....those look familiar
> *



:0 :0 these pumps have some history


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 6 2009, 09:18 PM~15588076
> *AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH  PESCOS  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got alot to do, and hopefully Jason can lay a hand on the setup :cheesy:
> *


george make n moves he loves being in the fast lane he never stops


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 6 2009, 10:10 PM~15586937
> *ahhh that makes sense now..
> 
> so if the EQ keeps the fluid from flowing from right to left(as an example), what allows it to flow back to the tank (through the dump and back to the tank is there an electrically operated valve on the EQs. Does anyone have a picture of one??
> 
> i am pretty sure ive seen pics before. but i dont think im a member of the site i used to check out for info back a bit ago..  seems registration is also closed on said site.
> 
> again thanks for the info from everyone. its good to know there are people out there are still willing to support the growth of this part of lowriding.
> *


eqs have gears in them like a pump. the ones used on lowriders allow fluid to travel both ways. their are spring loaded valves that keep fluid from flowing side to side. there is no electrical valve its all mechanical. this is what you hear on some setups that sounds like the pump is coming on when the car is being dumped. (some fools actually think aircraft pumps run backwards when the car goes down)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 7 2009, 12:54 AM~15588380
> *:0  :0  these pumps have some history
> *


at 70 years old they all do


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15594414
> *eqs have gears in them like a pump. the ones  used on lowriders allow fluid to travel both ways. their are spring loaded valves that keep fluid  from  flowing  side to side. there is no electrical  valve  its all mechanical. this is  what you hear on some setups that sounds like the pump  is coming on when the car is being dumped. (some fools actually think aircraft pumps run backwards when the car goes down)
> *


dam Jason,you just busted my bubble!I thought the pump was spinning backwards when I dumped the 50........... :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 6 2009, 09:18 PM~15588076
> *AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH  PESCOS  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got alot to do, and hopefully Jason can lay a hand on the setup :cheesy:
> *


Jasson as in TATTOO? If so your in good hands. I saw the pictures with the Chuck Taylor's but don't remember taking that shot. If that's you shoe "I like your style"  I have been running high tops since the early seventies. I'm not doing to know how to act if they stop making them.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 6 2009, 09:42 PM~15588300
> *....those look familiar
> *


That's what Bagdad Danny said :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 7 2009, 11:42 PM~15595824
> *dam Jason,you just busted my bubble!I thought the pump was spinning backwards when I dumped the 50........... :biggrin:
> *


I was spinning backwards when I heard that 50 dump :thumbsup: Got to love that sound of a Pesco EQ :yessad: :nicoderm: What's up Jaime? Finding any goodies?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

2 Members: prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN

Abel it's past your bed time. Lights out :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 03:03 AM~15596479
> *2 Members: prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN
> 
> Abel it's past your bed time.  Lights out :biggrin:
> *


Hoping to make a trip down late next week :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 02:52 AM~15596450
> *Jasson as in TATTOO?  If so your in good hands.  I saw the pictures with the Chuck Taylor's but don't remember taking that shot.  If that's you shoe "I like your style"    I have been running high tops since the early seventies.  I'm not doing to know how to act if they stop making them.
> *




DAMN....I seen the converse and thought "why would he take a picture with a box open?" :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 03:05 AM~15596483
> *Hoping to make a trip down late next week :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Hope you have my pile of parts ready


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 8 2009, 02:42 AM~15595824
> *dam Jason,you just busted my bubble!I thought the pump was spinning backwards when I dumped the 50........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 7 2009, 12:18 AM~15588076
> *AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH  PESCOS  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got alot to do, and hopefully Jason can lay a hand on the setup :cheesy:
> *


im ready whenever homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 05:52 AM~15596450
> *Jasson as in TATTOO?  If so your in good hands.  I saw the pictures with the Chuck Taylor's but don't remember taking that shot.  If that's you shoe "I like your style"    I have been running high tops since the early seventies.  I'm not doing to know how to act if they stop making them.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 03:06 AM~15596487
> *Hope you have my pile of parts ready
> *


you know it!


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 8 2009, 09:14 PM~15598393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just hurt my jaw from dropping it on my desk!

Amazing ride!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## sj_sharx4

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508261

OG Adel NOS ZigZags Monster Green 4 Sale in vehicle parts


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15594414
> *eqs have gears in them like a pump. the ones  used on lowriders allow fluid to travel both ways. their are spring loaded valves that keep fluid  from  flowing  side to side. there is no electrical  valve  its all mechanical. this is  what you hear on some setups that sounds like the pump  is coming on when the car is being dumped. (some fools actually think aircraft pumps run backwards when the car goes down)
> *


I was one of them fools but I learned :0 :rofl:


----------



## GRodriguez

WOW THATS NICE, WHAT SHOW WAS THIS AT ?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Nov 6 2009, 11:42 PM~15588300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ....those look familiar
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 04:53 AM~15596456
> *That's what Bagdad Danny said :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 04:52 AM~15596450
> *Jasson as in TATTOO?  If so your in good hands.  I saw the pictures with the Chuck Taylor's but don't remember taking that shot.  If that's you shoe "I like your style"    I have been running high tops since the early seventies.  I'm not doing to know how to act if they stop making them.
> *


Yeah thats my shoe :biggrin: thats all i wear




> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 8 2009, 08:06 AM~15596789
> *im ready whenever homie. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: I have a couple more things to get tehn i'll be ready to start the setup


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 8 2009, 03:41 PM~15599658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW THATS NICE, WHAT SHOW WAS THIS AT ?
> *



SAN DIEGO....TODAY!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 8 2009, 05:05 AM~15596486
> *DAMN....I seen the converse and thought "why would he take a picture with a box open?" :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 8 2009, 02:14 PM~15598393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Thats nice


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## implala66

for sale on e-bay........................ not mine

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRAULIC-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15594414
> *eqs have gears in them like a pump. the ones  used on lowriders allow fluid to travel both ways. their are spring loaded valves that keep fluid  from  flowing  side to side. there is no electrical  valve  its all mechanical. this is  what you hear on some setups that sounds like the pump  is coming on when the car is being dumped. (some fools actually think aircraft pumps run backwards when the car goes down)
> *


gotcha.. 
i was trying to find some pics online and came up with some stuff that explained the basic operation (at that point i already knew the basics). Some of the "working" diagrams showed how a gear one looked. but didnt to much to explain how it actually worked. 

thanks again for all the info. now if i could just figure out how to get rich quick. id have a setup in no time. haha..


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 8 2009, 03:54 PM~15598995
> *I was one of them fools but I learned :0 :rofl:
> *


i can honestly say i have never herd one comming down...

at least not that i can remember. id probably think it was a pump if i didnt know like i know... you know..

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 8 2009, 03:54 PM~15598995
> *I was one of them fools but I learned :0 :rofl:
> *


i can honestly say i have never herd one comming down...

at least not that i can remember. id probably think it was a pump if i didnt know like i know... you know..

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Nov 8 2009, 06:55 PM~15601764
> *for sale on e-bay........................ not mine
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRAULIC-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *


2 1/2 GPM @ 600 Psi at 24VDC :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 8 2009, 09:07 PM~15602571
> *gotcha..
> i was trying to find some pics online and came up with some stuff that explained the basic operation (at that point i already knew the basics). Some of the "working" diagrams showed how a gear one looked. but didnt to much to explain how it actually worked.
> 
> thanks again for all the info.  now if i could just figure out how to get rich quick. id have a setup in no time. haha..
> *


Need Pics :biggrin: The first set of pics are Pescos NOT FOR SALE










These are the Bendix I mite sale the gray ones. I have other parts for sale PM me your list


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 8 2009, 09:11 PM~15602593
> *i can honestly say i have never herd one comming down...
> 
> at least not that i can remember. id probably think it was a pump if i didnt know like i know... you know..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Check out Jaimes 1950 on YouTube He has a link with sound affects :0  

Jaime post up a link of that bad ass one pump set up


----------



## Firefly

Are the Bendix ones dual acting (i.e no tweaking involved?). And what would be your price


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by implala66+Nov 8 2009, 09:55 PM~15601764-->
> 
> 
> 
> for sale on e-bay........................ not mine
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRAULIC-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 12:16 AM~15603386
> *2 1/2 GPM @ 600 Psi at 24VDC  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



BUT ITS SHINY!!!... thats gotta account for somethin.. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 9 2009, 12:51 AM~15603826
> *Need Pics :biggrin:  The first set of pics are Pescos  NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Bendix  I mite sale the gray ones.  I have other parts for sale PM me your list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pics man. thanks..

As far as a parts list. i have not started collecting anything as yet. so i need everything. But of course i am broke. lol. Gotta get some finances in order and prioritize my expenses before i can even think of getting any more of anything. lol.

but i will ceratinly be looking to you guys on here to purchase when the time comes. and until then i will probably be in here asking a whole bunch more questions. lol.
thanks again.


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by socapots+Nov 8 2009, 10:09 PM~15602580-->
> 
> 
> 
> i can honestly say i have never herd one comming down...
> 
> at least not that i can remember. id probably think it was a pump if i didnt know like i know... you know..
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you watch heart breaker that is where my question stems from.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGGNASTY_@Nov 9 2009, 03:04 PM~15609453
> *
> *


Damn is that a Hudson that the set up is in?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 9 2009, 12:57 AM~15603887
> *Check out Jaimes 1950 on YouTube  He has a link with sound affects :0
> 
> Jaime post up a link of that bad ass one pump set up
> *


trying to search this on youtube and commin up dry.. any more info i can use to search??

thanks.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## THUGGNASTY

You guys put it down!!!! just missin that Badd ass magenta 65 in the line up


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15612644
> *You guys put it down!!!! just missin that Badd ass magenta 65 in the line up
> *





.....soon


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 10:57 PM~15603887
> *Check out Jaimes 1950 on YouTube  He has a link with sound affects :0
> 
> Jaime post up a link of that bad ass one pump set up
> *


thanks George......I need one of those bendix eq's....let me know.

Im building a twin to my setup but chrome and painted body color,going in a '48 rag top


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 9 2009, 07:09 PM~15613154
> *thanks George......I need one of those bendix eq's....let me know.
> 
> Im building a twin to my setup but chrome and painted body color,going in a '48 rag top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AirCraft in a 48 RagTop


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

yes sir......


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 9 2009, 10:12 AM~15605530
> *BUT ITS SHINY!!!... thats gotta account for somethin.. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


so was the setup in the "California Dreaming" 57. but it didnt lift the car.


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 9 2009, 02:04 PM~15609453
> *
> *


Holy Chit! TTT Para Aircraft Hydros!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 9 2009, 02:04 PM~15609453
> *
> *


clean set up


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15613124
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


That's bad-ass,


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 11:51 PM~15603826
> *Need Pics :biggrin:  The first set of pics are Pescos  NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Bendix  I mite sale the gray ones.  I have other parts for sale PM me your list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are eq's normally mounted up front(closer to the cylinders)or in the trunk,or does it matter?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

doesnt really matter,mine is up front under the splash pan


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15619881
> *doesnt really matter,mine is up front under the splash pan
> *


That why i asked,would elimiinate running that extra hose all the way up front.
Wish I could find a pesco eq(or someone who's willing to part with one) .


----------



## DIPPINIT

Anyone that has spy pics of Jason J or Baghdaday setup, please post up. Thanks.


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, Jaime-ViejitosNM



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

sup Ese?


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2009, 06:21 PM~15623265
> *Anyone that has spy pics of Jason J or Baghdaday setup, please post up. Thanks.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 9 2009, 09:07 PM~15613124
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


that sounds wild.. and the car looks sweet to man. nice work.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 10 2009, 12:51 AM~15616150
> *so was the setup in the "California Dreaming" 57. but it didnt lift the car.
> *


haha...


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 10 2009, 12:16 PM~15619881
> *doesnt really matter,mine is up front under the splash pan
> *



sounds loud too. haha. but a good loud. lol


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 10 2009, 02:56 PM~15623722
> *:uh:
> *


YOU HAVE THAT KID YET??


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 9 2009, 10:07 PM~15613124
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


EQ sounds fuckin cool


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2009, 02:21 PM~15623265
> *Anyone that has spy pics of Jason J or Baghdaday setup, please post up. Thanks.
> *


how bout your freshly done racks


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 07:56 PM~15625358
> *how bout your freshly done racks
> *


*any one have spy pics of DIPPINIT SET UP.. I WILL PAY MONEY TO SEE.. THEM... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 10 2009, 06:01 PM~15625419
> *any one have spy pics of DIPPINIT SET UP.. I WILL PAY MONEY TO SEE.. THEM... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 04:56 PM~15625358
> *how bout your freshly done racks
> *


Ask Big Frank :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 10 2009, 05:01 PM~15625419
> *any one have spy pics of DIPPINIT SET UP.. I WILL PAY MONEY TO SEE.. THEM... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Aint much to see my brother, just your typical $1399 package deal setup :dunno: :dunno: 

The topic was getting boring, so someone needs to start a argument or something :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2009, 05:21 PM~15623265
> *Anyone that has spy pics of Jason J or Baghdaday setup, please post up. Thanks.
> *


X2!
:angry:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 10 2009, 07:47 PM~15627658
> *X2!
> :angry:
> *


how bout an old pic then??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2009, 08:42 PM~15625212
> *YOU HAVE THAT KID YET??
> *


Couple more weeks.

I'm not having her, my wife is. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2009, 08:56 PM~15625358
> *how bout your freshly done racks
> *


Brandon got a tit job? (racks)


----------



## 1229

If anyone is interested Norton Sales is on Sons of Anarchy tonight.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 10 2009, 05:21 PM~15623265-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that has spy pics of Jason J or Baghdaday setup, please post up. Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2009, 08:45 PM~15625990
> *Aint much to see my brother, just your typical $1399 package deal setup :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> The topic was getting boring, so someone needs to start a argument or something :biggrin:
> *



You first!! :rant:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2009, 10:06 PM~15627873
> *how bout an old pic then??
> *


Old enough :dunno: :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 10 2009, 08:31 PM~15628143
> *Brandon got a tit job? (racks)
> *


almost every part on a car can be related to a female, thats why we love our cars so much. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 10 2009, 09:12 PM~15628690
> *Old enough :dunno: :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If that was me working on them planes, none of them would fly, because the hydraulics would never have been installed. i would have saved them for 60 years for a website called LayitLow :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 10 2009, 10:43 AM~15620814
> *That why i asked,would elimiinate running that extra hose all the way up front.
> Wish I could find a pesco eq(or someone who's willing to part with one) .
> *


I have 4, will sell one.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2009, 09:29 PM~15628918
> *:uh:
> *


What's up perro? How is the ranfla coming along?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 10 2009, 10:15 PM~15629409
> *What's up perro? How is the ranfla coming along?
> *



6 mos :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2009, 07:59 AM~15631063
> *6 mos :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4+Nov 8 2009, 02:02 PM~15598710-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508261
> 
> OG Adel          NOS ZigZags    Monster Green  4 Sale in vehicle parts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Nov 10 2009, 10:34 PM~15628186
> *If anyone is interested Norton Sales is on Sons of Anarchy tonight.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Booboo

I am looking for a pair of monster green does any one have any for sale pm me


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 10 2009, 05:32 PM~15625087
> *that sounds wild.. and the car looks sweet to man. nice work.
> *


thanks


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Booboo_@Nov 11 2009, 10:51 PM~15640439
> *I am looking for a pair of monster green does any one have any for sale pm me
> *


I got them PM me and I will send you some pics


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 12 2009, 04:09 AM~15641764
> *I got them PM me and I will send you some pics
> *


#12s










#16s


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 12 2009, 04:16 AM~15641781
> *#12s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #16s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2009, 11:28 PM~15628904
> *If that was me working on them planes, none of them would fly, because the hydraulics would never have been installed. i would have saved them for 60 years for a website called LayitLow :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


We would call you a visionary :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 10 2009, 11:25 PM~15628859-->
> 
> 
> 
> almost every part on a car can be related to a female, thats why we love our cars so much.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2009, 06:59 AM~15631063
> *6 mos :0
> *


Are you showing yet? :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville

up


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 12 2009, 01:50 PM~15646502
> *Are you showing yet? :dunno:
> *



few more months :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## TOPFAN

ttt


----------



## prewar_gm_access

MR. 41BOWTIE Your tanks have been finished I'll try to get them shipped Monday


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Hipstreet




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15666071
> *MR. 41BOWTIE  Your tanks have been finished  I'll try to get them shipped Monday
> *



Sweet George cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## getmoney

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-EQUIL...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 13 2009, 04:11 PM~15656401
> *few more months :biggrin:
> *


3 weeks here. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by getmoney_@Nov 16 2009, 01:51 PM~15680422
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-EQUIL...sQ5fAccessories
> *


I'd bid,but I already found one


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 16 2009, 06:07 PM~15682954
> *I'd bid,but I already found one
> *


any pics??

every time i see an auction or read a line of someone with stuff for sale im always lookin at the cashflow and trying to figure out ways to make it work.. lol..

one of these days it'll happen. at least i hope. haha.. :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2009, 09:51 PM~15603826
> *Need Pics :biggrin:  The first set of pics are Pescos  NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Bendix  I mite sale the gray ones.  I have other parts for sale PM me your list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do EQ's come in different sizes? For example #10, #8, #6. Or are they just one size. Thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 13 2009, 01:11 PM~15656401
> *few more months :biggrin:
> *


whats up can we get some sneak peak pics brandon


----------



## DIPPINIT




----------



## DIPPINIT




----------



## DIPPINIT




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 16 2009, 11:07 PM~15686607
> *any pics??
> 
> every time i see an auction or read a line of someone with stuff for sale im always lookin at the cashflow and trying to figure out ways to make it work.. lol..
> 
> one of these days it'll happen. at least i hope. haha.. :biggrin:
> *


None yet,gotta make another payment :biggrin: (went and bought way too much shit last little while,so I went this route).That e-bay eq is in Canada BTW ,Brantford Ont.,must be Jeremy @ lowlife hydraulics????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 17 2009, 03:08 AM~15688174
> *Do EQ's come in different sizes? For example #10, #8, #6. Or are they just one size. Thanks
> *


different sizes. mainly 6 & 8.


----------



## getmoney

"That e-bay eq is in Canada BTW ,Brantford Ont.,must be Jeremy @ lowlife hydraulics????" 

No, I'm just a collector. Not affiliated with anyone.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by getmoney_@Nov 17 2009, 07:56 AM~15689150
> *"That e-bay eq is in Canada BTW ,Brantford Ont.,must be Jeremy @ lowlife hydraulics????"
> 
> No, I'm just a collector. Not affiliated with anyone.
> *


Got any other goodies? :biggrin:


----------



## getmoney

Nothing I'm willing to let go of right now, this is just something I know I won't need.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 17 2009, 05:52 AM~15689129
> *different sizes. mainly 6 & 8.
> *


Thanks for the info Jason.


----------



## lowbird

Stopped by Teds today to check progress on my car. Snapped a couple picts while I was there...


























Heres a pic of the stock style interior that will go back in once hes finished


----------



## baghdady

Damn I hate Photobucket :angry: I cant see the pics, How about posting them on tynipic :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by getmoney_@Nov 17 2009, 11:38 AM~15691386
> *Nothing I'm willing to let go of right now, this is just something I know I won't need.
> *



Is this Dave?

Welcome to LAYITLOW! :biggrin:


----------



## lowbird

For Baghdady


































Stay Safe my friend and Thanks


----------



## THUGGNASTY

From the sd topic 
Maressa from Dukes San Diego finished her Hudson just in time for the show. This is one bad bomba.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mike got down on this set up :0


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 17 2009, 07:38 PM~15697183
> *From the sd topic
> Maressa from Dukes San Diego finished her Hudson just in time for the show. This is one bad bomba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin beautiful


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 17 2009, 09:23 PM~15698687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike got down on this set up :0
> *


Igarashi did it :0


----------



## getmoney

Is this Dave?

Welcome to LAYITLOW! 


Yes SIR! Thanks Abel


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:38 PM~15697183
> *From the sd topic
> Maressa from Dukes San Diego finished her Hudson just in time for the show. This is one bad bomba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's gorgeous!  
Any better pix of the set-up?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by getmoney_@Nov 18 2009, 04:45 AM~15700650
> *Is this Dave?
> 
> Welcome to LAYITLOW!
> Yes SIR! Thanks Abel
> *



Lets do some swapping....You need anything? :biggrin:


----------



## getmoney

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 18 2009, 02:53 PM~15704142
> *Lets do some swapping....You need anything? :biggrin:
> *


Got any Moster Green Hydro-Aires'? I just want one for the shelf, working, normaly open dosen't matter I can convert it. I just like the way they look. Beat up a bit is cool as well.


----------



## DIPPINIT

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: JustRite

What up Robert? :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> Stopped by Teds today to check progress on my car. Snapped a couple picts while I was there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 lifting a squarebird :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> Stopped by Teds today to check progress on my car. Snapped a couple picts while I was there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 lifting a squarebird :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THERES NO EXCUSE TO LIFT YOUR BIRD ROB
Click to expand...


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Nov 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15695293
> *Stopped by Teds today to check progress on my car. Snapped a couple picts while I was there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the stock style interior that will go back in once hes finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks badass man


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by getmoney_@Nov 17 2009, 07:56 AM~15689150
> *"That e-bay eq is in Canada BTW ,Brantford Ont.,must be Jeremy @ lowlife hydraulics????"
> 
> No, I'm just a collector. Not affiliated with anyone.
> *


welcome to layitlow.
any pic of your collection?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by getmoney_@Nov 18 2009, 02:19 PM~15704789
> *Got any Moster Green Hydro-Aires'? I just want one for the shelf, working, normaly open dosen't matter I can convert it. I just like the way they look. Beat up a bit is cool as well.
> *



How did the conversion on those VINSONS go?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Nov 17 2009, 09:36 PM~15696339
> *For Baghdady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Safe my friend and Thanks
> *



:cheesy: Damn those pumps look brand spanking new! It is looking bad ass man :biggrin: 

You the man lowbird, thanks for looking out for me. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by getmoney_@Nov 18 2009, 02:19 PM~15704789
> *Got any Moster Green Hydro-Aires'? I just want one for the shelf, working, normaly open dosen't matter I can convert it. I just like the way they look. Beat up a bit is cool as well.
> *


Let me know if you got my Emial with pics of Green dumps


----------



## Kelo

Quick question will a #6 EQ restrict flow causing the rear to raise and lower slow?


----------



## getmoney

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 19 2009, 12:14 AM~15710220
> *How did the conversion on those VINSONS go?
> *



Using them as flow diverters on a single pump set-up. Conversion was more work than I was willing to put into it when I can utilize it as-is.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Nov 17 2009, 05:09 PM~15695293
> *Stopped by Teds today to check progress on my car. Snapped a couple picts while I was there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the stock style interior that will go back in once hes finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I keep going back to these pics. I like what you are doing!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by lowbird+Nov 17 2009, 05:09 PM~15695293-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by Teds today to check progress on my car. Snapped a couple picts while I was there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kelo_@Nov 18 2009, 11:07 PM~15711441
> *Quick question will a #6 EQ restrict flow causing the rear to raise and lower slow?
> *


No


----------



## getmoney

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 18 2009, 09:13 PM~15708006
> *welcome to layitlow.
> any pic of your collection?
> *



I haven't set asside enough time to figure out how to post pics on here. This is all pretty new to me. My collection consists of just enough parts for me to basically do 4 pumps with all the related pieces.


----------



## milkbone

WHY DOES EVERYONE WANT TO DO 4 PUMPS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

I AM JUST WONDERING BECAUSE PERSONALLY I THING IF YOU ARE RUNNING OG PUMPS A SINGLE OR 2 PUMPS LOOKS BETTER  

JUST WANT TO HEAR OTHER PEOPLES OPINIONS....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

more as 2 pumps in aircraft looks like shit and retard!!! but im not a fan of more than 3 pumps anyway :biggrin:  

for me 2 pumps are enough for everything


----------



## getmoney

Agreed! Four pumps are too much. 2 max in the trunk and 2 in the living room!


----------



## DIPPINIT

I am thinking to run a fifth pump for extra pressure to the front. What you guys think? :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15717952
> *I am thinking to run a fifth pump for extra pressure to the front. What you guys think? :biggrin:
> *


Now I have to go with 6 :angry:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15718092
> *Now I have to go with 6  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: 

WUZ UP DANNY


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 19 2009, 07:13 PM~15718130
> *:cheesy:
> 
> WUZ UP DANNY
> *



:wave: Hows it going brother :biggrin:


----------



## lowbird

Thanks for all the kudos fellas, but Ted Wells is the man with the plan on this adventure, I gave him a basic idea of what I wanted and hes running with it.....



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 19 2009, 09:39 AM~15713616
> *I keep going back to these pics. I like what you are doing!!
> *


My idea was to go with a set up that looked like it came with the car, I want people who dont know any better to think its a factory option, thats the reason I'm keeping the stock trunk interior and not going with the splatter paint and a lot of chrome. I just cant wait until its done..... :biggrin: I am so excited and Ted's doing a great job...


As for Baghdady Yes they are NOS pumps, Ted found them, still packaged in OG little wooden crates.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Nov 19 2009, 05:26 PM~15719048
> *Thanks for all the kudos fellas, but Ted Wells is the man with the plan on this adventure, I gave him a basic idea of what I wanted and hes running with it.....
> My idea was to go with a set up that looked like it came with the car, I want people who dont know any better to think its a factory option, thats the reason I'm keeping the stock trunk interior and not going with the splatter paint and a lot of chrome. I just cant wait until its done..... :biggrin:  I am so excited and Ted's doing a great job...
> As for Baghdady Yes they are NOS pumps, Ted found them, still packaged in OG little wooden crates.
> *


  

Keeping it OG when you have NOS pumps is the shit, and people do 4 pumps cuz they can


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2009, 08:36 PM~15719189
> *
> 
> Keeping it OG when you have NOS pumps is the shit, and people do 4 pumps cuz they can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :h5:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by getmoney+Nov 19 2009, 03:05 PM~15716400-->
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't set asside enough time to figure out how to post pics on here. This is all pretty new to me. My collection consists of just enough parts for me to basically do 4 pumps with all the related pieces.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dats cool for sure..
> if you ever get the chance get pics up for sure.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-getmoney_@Nov 19 2009, 05:02 PM~15717360
> *Agreed! Four pumps are too much. 2 max in the trunk and 2 in the living room!
> *


haha.. aint nothing wrong with that.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 19 2009, 03:23 PM~15717032
> *WHY DOES EVERYONE WANT TO DO 4 PUMPS  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> I AM JUST WONDERING BECAUSE PERSONALLY I THING IF YOU ARE RUNNING OG PUMPS A SINGLE OR 2 PUMPS LOOKS BETTER
> 
> JUST WANT TO HEAR OTHER PEOPLES OPINIONS....
> *



I like 2 Pumps...dont care for 4 pumps...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15718092
> *Now I have to go with 6  :angry:
> *


hook em up to the doors, hood and trunk. or even a lame ass body lift.

then get an iphone app to control it. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 19 2009, 11:07 PM~15721995
> *hook em up to the doors, hood and trunk. or even a lame ass body lift.
> 
> then get an iphone app to control it. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 18 2009, 06:32 PM~15707520
> *NOW THERES NO EXCUSE TO LIFT YOUR BIRD ROB
> *



TBirds gone Bro  Dont tell Texaco Tony :nono: he'll be bummed out that I sold it. Peepn' out other rides right now  and getting ready to lift the Fleet if noone stuffs coin in my pocket.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2009, 09:36 PM~15719189
> *
> 
> Keeping it OG when you have NOS pumps is the shit, and people do 4 pumps cuz they can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:werd:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 20 2009, 12:07 AM~15721995
> *hook em up to the doors, hood and trunk. or even a lame ass body lift.
> 
> then get an iphone app to control it. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Kelo+Nov 19 2009, 01:07 AM~15711441-->
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question will a #6 EQ restrict flow causing the rear to raise and lower slow?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try to find the 10s for pesco eqs :0
> I personally ran a 6 before....I think it did slow up the system
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Nov 19 2009, 04:25 PM~15717043
> *more as 2 pumps in aircraft looks like shit and retard!!! but im not a fan of more than 3 pumps anyway  :biggrin:
> 
> for me 2 pumps are enough for everything
> *


one or two MAX. :biggrin: anything else is :barf:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 21 2009, 11:15 AM~15737505
> *:cheesy:
> *



You dont say much, do you? :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2009, 08:36 PM~15719189
> *
> 
> Keeping it OG when you have NOS pumps is the shit, and people do 4 pumps cuz they can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Nov 19 2009, 10:04 PM~15721947-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like 2 Pumps...dont care for 4 pumps...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 10:07 PM~15721995
> *hook em up to the doors, hood and trunk. or even a lame ass body lift.
> 
> then get an iphone app to control it. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Nov 21 2009, 10:17 AM~15737117
> *
> one or two MAX. :biggrin: anything else is :barf:
> *


word


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15717952
> *I am thinking to run a fifth pump for extra pressure to the front. What you guys think? :biggrin:
> *



you should 3 wheel no problem.


----------



## DIPPINIT

LOL


----------



## DIPPINIT




----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by getmoney_@Nov 18 2009, 07:45 AM~15700650
> *Is this Dave?
> 
> Welcome to LAYITLOW!
> Yes SIR! Thanks Abel
> *


Dave Netto (ck spelling) ???


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Nov 19 2009, 06:26 PM~15719048
> *Thanks for all the kudos fellas, but Ted Wells is the man with the plan on this adventure, I gave him a basic idea of what I wanted and hes running with it.....
> My idea was to go with a set up that looked like it came with the car, I want people who dont know any better to think its a factory option, thats the reason I'm keeping the stock trunk interior and not going with the splatter paint and a lot of chrome. I just cant wait until its done..... :biggrin:  I am so excited and Ted's doing a great job...
> As for Baghdady Yes they are NOS pumps, Ted found them, still packaged in OG little wooden crates.
> *



I'd like to buy one of the crates or a picture of them, if possible. Greetings 'all.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

:nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 21 2009, 03:34 PM~15738327
> *You dont say much, do you? :biggrin:
> *
















:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:




:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

TTT


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 21 2009, 12:17 PM~15737117
> *
> one or two MAX. :biggrin: anything else is :barf:
> *



Yeah :uh: 





























I just :barf: a little myself :ugh:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 22 2009, 05:52 PM~15746581
> *Yeah  :uh:
> 
> I just  :barf:  a little myself :ugh:
> *


haha


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## azmurh

Clean AZZ set up


----------



## DIPPINIT

TTT for more pics :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 22 2009, 08:48 PM~15748786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 pump 2 pump 4 pump Natural or Kustom I love them all


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 19 2009, 06:41 PM~15719257
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


What's up Danny? Hang in there. The wait will be worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

:0







:0


----------



## TOPFAN

*Nice work....WOW!*


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

:0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 23 2009, 12:02 AM~15749633
> *What's up Danny?  Hang in there.  The wait will be worth it :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Ohh yeah brother. I cant wait


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Nov 22 2009, 11:47 PM~15750083
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this the new trunk monkey??
lol


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 22 2009, 08:57 PM~15749575
> *1 pump 2 pump 4 pump  Natural or Kustom  I love them all
> *


x2 OG or Custom


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 22 2009, 09:42 PM~15750040
> *Nice work....WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x3


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 AM~15753368
> *x2 OG or Custom
> *


What up MR.LAC Trying to make a trip down soon. Will have to hook up. To you and All of the other AIRCRAFT HYDRO JUNKIES have a happy turkey day I know I'll gain a few pounds :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 22 2009, 03:52 PM~15746581
> *Yeah  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just  :barf:  a little myself :ugh:
> *


4 pumps, especially fan motor pescos :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 






:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:





COCAINE, ITS A HELLUVA DRUG.... :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

LOVIN THAT LOOK


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 23 2009, 07:04 PM~15758491
> *4 pumps, especially fan motor pescos :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



lmfao @ 4 pumps. :biggrin: built for judges not the street


----------



## Rollinaround

My one pump rooster did what some 4 pumps couldnt lol


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 23 2009, 10:23 PM~15759482
> *LOVIN THAT LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never was a big fan of chrome in the trunk. This is just about perfect.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 23 2009, 06:38 PM~15759697
> *lmfao @ 4 pumps. :biggrin: built for judges not the street
> *



$2500 extra in pumps for a $25 trophy. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 23 2009, 07:38 PM~15759697
> *lmfao @ 4 pumps. :biggrin: built for judges not the street
> *


lmfao at YOU because you are border line retared.

I dont care for 4 pumps either but you have NO room to talk with your raggedy ass car with a raggedy ass setup.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 24 2009, 12:47 AM~15761671
> *lmfao at YOU because you are border line retared.
> 
> I dont care for 4 pumps either but you have NO room to talk with your raggedy ass car with a raggedy ass setup.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

299 pages. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

who's got spy pics?


----------



## 1229

who wants spy pics?


----------



## 1229

almost at 300 pages


----------



## 1229

:0


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## 1229

:angel:


----------



## 1229

300 pages :h5:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2009, 10:13 PM~15762921
> *300 pages :h5:
> *


How much has been useful?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 24 2009, 02:18 AM~15762970
> *How much has been useful?
> *


1%


1%er :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

edited for DIPPINIT. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2009, 10:19 PM~15762986
> *1%
> 1%er :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 24 2009, 02:21 AM~15763013
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users (TATTOO-76 & DIPPINIT)
> 1 Members: 64_EC_STYLE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2009, 10:26 PM~15763069
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

jajaja 300 pages of jibberish














































j/k
jajajaja


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 23 2009, 08:04 PM~15758491-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pumps, especially fan motor pescos :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:38 PM~15759697
> *lmfao @ 4 pumps. :biggrin: built for judges not the street
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:40 PM~15759714
> *My one pump rooster did what some 4 pumps couldnt lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that make people :barf:
> This is funnier than anything else in here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:49 PM~15759845
> *$2500 extra in pumps for a $25 trophy.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a 30 Dollar trophy :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2009, 01:09 AM~15762872
> *who wants spy pics?
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 23 2009, 06:40 PM~15759714
> *My one pump rooster did what some 4 pumps couldnt lol
> *


maybe your 4 pumps wouldnt lift a car but maybe that just means your selling 4 busted ass pumps and 1 good one


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2009, 01:26 AM~15763069
> *:wave:
> *



:cheesy: Sup Jason


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 24 2009, 10:46 AM~15765242
> *maybe your 4 pumps wouldnt lift a car but maybe that just means your selling 4 busted ass pumps and 1 good one
> *




i :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its funny cuz its true!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 24 2009, 07:46 AM~15765242-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe your 4 pumps wouldnt lift a car but maybe that just means your selling 4 busted ass pumps and 1 good one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Nov 24 2009, 07:52 AM~15765270
> *i :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: its funny cuz its true!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



No those were AR As Removed, lol


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 23 2009, 08:04 PM~15758491
> *4 pumps, especially fan motor pescos :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


I will get you back for that one fuker :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 23 2009, 10:47 PM~15761671
> *lmfao at YOU because you are border line retared.
> 
> I dont care for 4 pumps either but you have NO room to talk with your raggedy ass car with a raggedy ass setup.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2009, 02:20 AM~15762996
> *edited for DIPPINIT. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 24 2009, 11:46 AM~15765242
> *maybe your 4 pumps wouldnt lift a car but maybe that just means your selling 4 busted ass pumps and 1 good one
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 24 2009, 12:58 PM~15768029
> *
> *


See the trouble you started?? Never fails a damn white boy in a 63 Impala trying to be a Lowrider :uh: :0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 24 2009, 01:46 PM~15768464
> *See the trouble you started?? Never fails a damn white boy in a 63 Impala trying to be a Lowrider :uh:  :0  :0
> *



And I didn't edit this time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 24 2009, 05:46 PM~15768464
> *See the trouble you started?? Never fails a damn white boy in a 63 Impala trying to be a Lowrider :uh:  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Thats right it was all Milkbones fault :angry: 



Who drives around in a 63 convertible anyways :twak: 




I hate 63 convertibles with aircraft hydraulics :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 24 2009, 06:47 PM~15769014
> *Thats right it was all Milkbones fault  :angry:
> Who drives around in a 63 convertible anyways :twak:
> I hate 63 convertibles with aircraft hydraulics  :0
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 24 2009, 05:46 PM~15768464
> *See the trouble you started?? Never fails a damn white boy in a 63 Impala trying to be a Lowrider :uh:  :0  :0
> *


a m e n


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:49 AM~15765253
> *:cheesy: Sup Jason
> *


 :wave: 

sup D


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 24 2009, 05:47 PM~15769014
> *Thats right it was all Milkbones fault  :angry:
> Who drives around in a 63 convertible anyways :twak:
> I hate 63 convertibles with aircraft hydraulics  :0
> *



I agree it should be a 64 with aircraft hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2009, 06:35 PM~15769582
> *:wave:
> 
> sup D
> *


chillin man getting ready for turkey day


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 24 2009, 06:46 PM~15769705
> *I agree it should be a 64 with aircraft hydraulics :biggrin:
> *


1965 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 24 2009, 07:01 PM~15769903
> *1965  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 great idea :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 24 2009, 07:01 PM~15769903
> *1965  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YES :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 24 2009, 08:03 PM~15770480
> *YES :biggrin:
> *












:cheesy: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15770626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 24 2009, 07:46 PM~15769705
> *I agree it should be a 64 with aircraft hydraulics :biggrin:
> *


or at least anything from the 70's and later.




2 door only. FUCK THE REST. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15770626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :h5:
> *



:h5: :h5:

the scene needs more 65/66 verts out


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:54 PM~15771663
> *:h5: :h5:
> 
> the scene needs more 65 verts out
> *





Agreed... :yes:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 24 2009, 09:56 PM~15771689
> *Agreed... :yes:
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 64_EC_STYLE, THUGGNASTY, lowriderlife, chosen one

Now theres a guy with a badass 65 rag coming out :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

got a #12 hydro air for 350 shipped if any 1 interested pm me


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 24 2009, 06:59 PM~15771737
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 64_EC_STYLE, THUGGNASTY, lowriderlife, chosen one
> 
> Now theres a guy with a badass 65 rag coming out :0
> *















:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 22 2009, 09:57 PM~15749575
> *1 pump 2 pump 4 pump  Natural or Kustom  I love them all
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 24 2009, 07:15 PM~15771921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Cant wait to see it, looks like you are doing everything right.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 24 2009, 10:15 PM~15771921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 24 2009, 08:15 PM~15771921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
> *


looking good


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2009, 08:55 PM~15771000
> *or at least anything from the 70's and later.
> 2 door only for 55 and later. FUCK THE REST. :biggrin:
> *





fixed


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 25 2009, 08:51 AM~15776284
> *fixed
> *


 :biggrin: I love 4 door bombs too..........and 2 dr ht's. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

theres gonna b alot of 65 rags and 65 hard tops come n out :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

my blue nose, 4 weeks old, the one on the right side. named him Pesco 777, wife is not too happy with the name i gave him. LOL can"t wait to bring him home.


----------



## baghdady

Happy Thanksgiving to all my aircraft buddies. Even the ones running EEMCOS :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Nov 26 2009, 12:03 AM~15785430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my blue nose, 4 weeks old,   the one on the right side. named him Pesco 777, wife is not too happy with the name i gave him. LOL can"t wait to bring him home.
> *


Sorry,gotta agree with the wife on that one,good choice for pumps though. 
And nice pups too(does everyone into aircraft hydraulics own a pitbull???) :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 26 2009, 09:14 AM~15787586
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all my aircraft buddies. Even the ones running EEMCOS  :0  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 26 2009, 11:23 AM~15789511
> *does everyone into aircraft hydraulics own a pitbull???
> *


not me,I have a minature picnsher :biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

Happy Thanksgiving. Everyone remember play it safe keep it low


----------



## baghdady

I have a Chihuahua :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 26 2009, 03:17 PM~15791874
> *I have a Chihuahua  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 26 2009, 04:53 PM~15792165
> *X2
> *


lol i got a lab and 2 pit bulls :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 25 2009, 10:21 PM~15784917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres gonna b alot of 65 rags and 65 hard tops come n out  :biggrin:
> *


very very clean..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 25 2009, 10:51 AM~15776284
> *fixed
> *


sorry bout that. sometimes i forget about the bombs. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 26 2009, 10:14 AM~15787586
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all my aircraft buddies. Even the ones running EEMCOS  :0  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


thank you. be safe!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 26 2009, 09:21 PM~15793633
> *lol  i got a lab and 2 pit bulls :biggrin:
> *



the worst part is that the lab is crazier then them pits lol


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 26 2009, 07:06 PM~15792622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want those end caps :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 26 2009, 03:17 PM~15791874
> *I have a Chihuahua  :biggrin:
> *


I have Roosters :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 27 2009, 01:10 AM~15794519
> *I have Roosters :biggrin:
> *


are they COCK fighters? :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 26 2009, 09:26 PM~15794666
> *are they COCK fighters? :cheesy:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## shamrockshaker

:uh:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 26 2009, 11:31 PM~15793722
> *sorry bout that. sometimes i forget about the bombs. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 27 2009, 04:54 AM~15795853
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 26 2009, 11:10 PM~15794519-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have Roosters :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:26 PM~15794666
> *are they COCK fighters? :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Nov 26 2009, 11:57 PM~15794958
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

]


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ss62vert

wow thats like all the best pics of this thread


----------



## baghdady

:cheesy:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 27 2009, 02:26 PM~15798196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


those caps looks wicked..

and them pumps from the pics above. the red ones with all the engraving look badass too


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 24 2009, 08:45 AM~15764830
> *
> What was that make people  :barf:
> This is funnier than anything else in here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> *




:thumbsup: newby haters...lol


----------



## Rollinaround

This thread is classic.
Over 300 pages of pure bullshit. and bullshitting. so here is some more 4 your azz.

4 AH pumps look stupid. IMO. I make more money off 4 pumps though, so maybe I should say they are the best. Naw, I would rather keep it OG when building OG hydraulics. 

My car and setup is gone. Wanted to keep the car. Setup was a successful test. I do plan on putting more cosmetics into the next one. But performance wise...solid. no cracked shit leaking, struggling to move etc.


----------



## DIPPINIT

TTT for more pics and BS :biggrin:


----------



## shamrockshaker

:biggrin:


----------



## shamrockshaker

:0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 27 2009, 11:54 AM~15798022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I still don't know why they took 2 pumps out, it looked sick with 4!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 27 2009, 07:50 PM~15800049
> *I still don't know why they took 2 pumps out, it looked sick with 4!!!!
> *


Like your opinion matters... you even have a car?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 27 2009, 04:51 PM~15800066
> *Like your opinion matters...  you even have a car?
> *



True. Thats why I am here to learn, but if I have to run rabbit ears, organ pipes and a chain steering wheel to be cool, I 'll stick to airbags :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 27 2009, 07:55 PM~15800099
> *True. Thats why I am here to learn, but if I have to run rabbit ears, organ pipes and a chain steering wheel to be cool, I 'll stick to airbags :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Dont forget the Gucci interior!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 27 2009, 04:56 PM~15800108
> *:biggrin: Dont forget the Gucci interior!
> *


nevermind, I found where to get Pescos, and parts :biggrin: 

http://www.tradewindsaircraftsupplyinc.com/

http://www.aeroaccessoriesinc.com/

http://nortonsalesinc.com/


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 27 2009, 07:59 PM~15800131
> *nevermind, I found where to get Pescos, and parts :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.tradewindsaircraftsupplyinc.com/
> 
> http://www.aeroaccessoriesinc.com/
> 
> http://nortonsalesinc.com/
> *



:0 :0 

You are cutting into Rollinarounds bottom line :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 27 2009, 07:24 PM~15799806
> *
> 
> 4  AH pumps look stupid. IMO.
> *



You said it! And around here your opinion means :thumbsdown:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 27 2009, 07:51 PM~15800066
> *Like your opinion matters...  you even have a car?
> *



:0 Tuna_Sammich is back. How is going homie :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 27 2009, 07:13 PM~15799738
> *:thumbsup: newby haters...lol
> *



I am a newby :biggrin: You got me there


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 27 2009, 05:50 PM~15800581
> *:0  :0
> 
> You are cutting into Rollinarounds bottom line  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



only helping out fellow Aircraft Riders. No big deal :biggrin: 

When you coming home??


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 27 2009, 04:42 PM~15799968
> *TTT for more pics and BS :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> nevermind, I found where to get Pescos, and parts :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.tradewindsaircraftsupplyinc.com/
> 
> http://www.aeroaccessoriesinc.com/
> 
> Jody is hot ass hell
> 
> http://nortonsalesinc.com/
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Carlos is the guy to deal with very helpfull.


----------



## lowdeville

> nevermind, I found where to get Pescos, and parts :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.tradewindsaircraftsupplyinc.com/
> 
> http://www.aeroaccessoriesinc.com/
> 
> Jody is hot ass hell
> 
> http://nortonsalesinc.com/
> [/quote
> Carlos is the guy to deal with very helpfull.
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't one of those places where you phone,and they ask what you're doing with them,you tell them,and they either hang up,or swear at you............ is it? :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 41bowtie

With Jody it kind of is but i told her very honestly from the beginning and she OK with it. With Carlos he dont give a fuck what you do with them.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Nov 28 2009, 09:59 AM~15804728-->
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't one of those places where you phone,and they ask what you're doing with them,you tell them,and they either hang up,or swear at you............ is it? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Nov 28 2009, 10:02 AM~15804738
> *With Jody it kind of is but i told her very honestly from the beginning and she OK with it. With Carlos he dont give a fuck what you do with them.
> *


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 28 2009, 10:02 AM~15804738
> *With Jody it kind of is but i told her very honestly from the beginning and she OK with it. With Carlos he dont give a fuck what you do with them.
> *


Good to know,I've tried a few places up here for parts,and the old guys seem to freak out,and want nothing to do with you if you say you're using them in a car.
I thought about trying and bullshitting them and say I was needing the pieces for my airplane,but I don't know shit about airplanes,and couldn't BS my way through that.


----------



## Badass93

ok homies from LIL i need help!!!
i 'm looking for a small dump(aircraft) with #4 ports and a check valve for my radikal bike(coming out in 2010) that you can see in the bike section:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=371091&st=200
thanks by advance


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 28 2009, 07:59 AM~15804728
> *These aren't one of those places where you phone,and they ask what you're doing with them,you tell them,and they either hang up,or swear at you............ is it? :biggrin:
> *


Just say your grandfather was a wWII pilot, and you collect pumps and restore for a collection.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 28 2009, 11:12 AM~15805422
> *Just say your grandfather was a wWII pilot, and you collect pumps and restore for a collection.
> *



yeah, they are and if you dont have any part #s or buy in bulk GOOD LUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

different angles


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 28 2009, 02:41 PM~15805890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Sweet!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 28 2009, 10:12 AM~15805422
> *Just say your grandfather was a wWII pilot, and you collect pumps and restore for a collection.
> *


 :x:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 27 2009, 08:13 PM~15799738
> *:thumbsup: newby haters...lol
> *


you got lots of room to talk... :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 28 2009, 11:59 AM~15804728
> *These aren't one of those places where you phone,and they ask what you're doing with them,you tell them,and they either hang up,or swear at you............ is it? :biggrin:
> *


ive been to tradewinds. i been buying from them for 10 years now. the guy i started buying pumps and parts from retired. he had been an aircraft hydraulic mechanic since he was fresh out of high school.

i learned a lot from that guy. he understood why i was buying aircraft pumps, he respected the history and the reason for younger guys wanted to buy Pesco's. 


i would have to say that he and Carlos (from Nortons) were probably 2 of the nicest people ive dealt with (other than Andy Lodi, but he is a lowrider, so theres no bias with him).



i dont see why anyone would give anyone a hard time when it comes to buying parts (well, i can think of at least one asshole who would ruin it for everyone else  ) but man, A LOT of those pumps and tanks get scrapped because no one in the aircraft industry uses it much unless its a museum quality resto.


so FUCK the people outside of lowriding who treat lowriders bad for wanting Pescos and FUCK the people (person) inside lowriding who does the same. :cheesy:


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2009, 10:54 PM~15810018
> *ive been to tradewinds. i been buying from them for 10 years now. the guy i started buying pumps and parts from retired. he had been an aircraft hydraulic mechanic since he was fresh out of high school.
> 
> i learned a lot from that guy. he understood why i was buying aircraft pumps, he respected the history and the reason for younger guys wanted to buy Pesco's.
> i would have to say that he and Carlos (from Nortons) were probably 2 of the nicest people ive dealt with (other than Andy Lodi, but he is a lowrider, so theres no bias with him).
> i dont see why anyone would give anyone a hard time when it comes to buying parts (well, i can think of at least one asshole who would ruin it for everyone else  ) but man, A LOT of those pumps and tanks get scrapped because no one in the aircraft industry uses it much unless its a museum quality resto.
> so FUCK the people outside of lowriding who treat lowriders bad for wanting Pescos and FUCK the people (person) inside lowriding who does the same. :cheesy:
> *


my homie Jason, whaddup homie


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2009, 12:54 AM~15810018
> *ive been to tradewinds. i been buying from them for 10 years now. the guy i started buying pumps and parts from retired. he had been an aircraft hydraulic mechanic since he was fresh out of high school.
> 
> i learned a lot from that guy. he understood why i was buying aircraft pumps, he respected the history and the reason for younger guys wanted to buy Pesco's.
> i would have to say that he and Carlos (from Nortons) were probably 2 of the nicest people ive dealt with (other than Andy Lodi, but he is a lowrider, so theres no bias with him).
> i dont see why anyone would give anyone a hard time when it comes to buying parts (well, i can think of at least one asshole who would ruin it for everyone else  ) but man, A LOT of those pumps and tanks get scrapped because no one in the aircraft industry uses it much unless its a museum quality resto.
> so FUCK the people outside of lowriding who treat lowriders bad for wanting Pescos and FUCK the people (person) inside lowriding who does the same. :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## low4ever

Baghdady what part of iraq are you in. I'm in Baghdad at FOB Falcon


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 29 2009, 01:02 PM~15812393
> *Baghdady what part of iraq are you in. I'm in Baghdad at FOB Falcon
> *


I am in Victory. But I travel all over. I am actually supposed to go to Falcon soon :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Nov 29 2009, 12:54 AM~15810018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ive been to tradewinds. i been buying from them for 10 years now. the guy i started buying pumps and parts from retired. he had been an aircraft hydraulic mechanic since he was fresh out of high school.
> 
> i learned a lot from that guy. he understood why i was buying aircraft pumps, he respected the history and the reason for younger guys wanted to buy Pesco's.
> i would have to say that he and Carlos (from Nortons) were probably 2 of the nicest people ive dealt with (other than Andy Lodi, but he is a lowrider, so theres no bias with him).
> i dont see why anyone would give anyone a hard time when it comes to buying parts (well, i can think of at least one asshole who would ruin it for everyone else  ) but man, A LOT of those pumps and tanks get scrapped because no one in the aircraft industry uses it much unless its a museum quality resto.
> so FUCK the people outside of lowriding who treat lowriders bad for wanting Pescos and FUCK the people (person) inside lowriding who does the same. :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Nov 29 2009, 06:11 AM~15811296
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







X3...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by low4ever+Nov 29 2009, 04:28 AM~15810930-->
> 
> 
> 
> my homie Jason, whaddup homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up homie?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Nov 29 2009, 07:11 AM~15811296
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 28 2009, 12:12 PM~15805422
> *Just say your grandfather was a wWII pilot, and you collect pumps and restore for a collection.
> *


 :0 I will try that next time,there are some surplus places up here(Canada),just got to get time to get over there when they are open.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 29 2009, 03:35 PM~15814366
> *:0 I will try that next time,there are some surplus places up here(Canada),just got to get time to get over there when they are open.
> *



There is one on Montreal, I was going to buy a pump head, but didn't want to pay shipping and import, so I found one in Washington :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 29 2009, 02:24 PM~15813540
> *I am in Victory. But I travel all over. I am actually supposed to go to Falcon soon  :biggrin:
> *


Well shit homie if you do hit me up on a pm!!! Be cool to meet ya


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 30 2009, 02:27 AM~15819379
> *Well shit homie if you do hit me up on a pm!!!  Be cool to meet ya
> *


will do :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 30 2009, 01:50 AM~15819784
> *will do  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 30 2009, 05:14 AM~15819822
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 30 2009, 11:27 AM~15822616
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


I have some spy pics of your setup :biggrin: 

i told Mike just show me 2 pumps at a time though
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 30 2009, 12:10 PM~15822941
> *I have some spy pics of your setup :biggrin:
> 
> i told Mike just show me 2 pumps at a time though
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

Andy, what set up are you working on now?? :0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 30 2009, 07:23 PM~15827242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, what set up are you working on now??  :0  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: hno: :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## milkbone

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: milkbone, TOPFAN, SouthSideCustoms


WUZ GOOD HOMIES


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 30 2009, 07:23 PM~15827242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, what set up are you working on now??  :0  :0
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 1 2009, 01:17 PM~15834928
> *
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: can't wait to see your setup!!


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 1 2009, 01:33 PM~15835089
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  can't wait to see your setup!!
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 30 2009, 03:10 PM~15822941-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have some spy pics of your setup :biggrin:
> 
> i told Mike just show me 2 pumps at a time though
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:22 PM~15827236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Somebody already copied my caps :angry: :twak: :twak: 

No more pics until its in the car


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 1 2009, 06:43 PM~15836541
> *
> Somebody already copied my caps  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> No more pics until its in the car
> *




hno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 30 2009, 08:56 PM~15828628
> *:scrutinize:  hno:  :scrutinize:  hno:
> *


Two out of four emmco pumps that were in SouthSide Player 64


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 1 2009, 03:43 PM~15836541
> *
> Somebody already copied my caps  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 1 2009, 05:41 PM~15837783
> *Two out of four emmco pumps that were in SouthSide Player 64
> *


hard to believe that was 13 years ago.


----------



## DIPPINIT

need tank filler cap, please post pics and price..


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 1 2009, 05:43 PM~15836541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Somebody already copied my caps  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> No more pics until its in the car
> *


lol. i glanced at the motor on the logsplitter the other day and saw fins under the cap.. fist thing i though was "hmm.. that looked cool on those pumps i saw on layitlow" hahah


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 29 2009, 05:35 PM~15814366
> *:0 I will try that next time,there are some surplus places up here(Canada),just got to get time to get over there when they are open.
> *


shit i'll drive.. and buy beer.. and not necissarily in that order.. damns i seplls bad.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 1 2009, 07:28 PM~15839218
> *need tank filler cap, please post pics and price..
> *


I have some NOS tank filler caps and perfect size for that tank you have. Will post picture in a while.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 27 2009, 12:01 PM~15798080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh fuc that is banannas


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 30 2009, 08:23 PM~15827242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, what set up are you working on now??  :0  :0
> *


 :0 wow talk about an old pic thats the mock up of half my setup he did for me in 99


----------



## prewar_gm_access

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 503HAWYN, prewar_gm_access, azmurh, TOPFAN 


:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 1 2009, 10:48 PM~15841059
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 503HAWYN, prewar_gm_access, azmurh, TOPFAN
> :wave:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 1 2009, 07:28 PM~15839218
> *need tank filler cap, please post pics and price..
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Dec 1 2009, 09:38 PM~15840915-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuc that is banannas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x3
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtieconnection_@Dec 1 2009, 09:41 PM~15840957
> *:0 wow talk about an old pic thats the mock up of half my setup  he did for me in 99
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 2 2009, 12:08 AM~15841956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need one of those chips! I screwed one of mine up!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 1 2009, 11:23 PM~15842034
> *I need one of those chips! I screwed one of mine up!
> *


Might have an extra one some were in the garage. will check


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 1 2009, 11:08 PM~15841956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about the big hex?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 1 2009, 07:47 PM~15839477
> *lol. i glanced at the  motor on the logsplitter the other day and saw fins under the cap.. fist thing i though was "hmm.. that looked cool on those pumps i saw on layitlow" hahah
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 2 2009, 12:15 AM~15842299
> *what about the big hex?
> *


I have those too, but they are not aircraft.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 1 2009, 10:47 PM~15839477
> *lol. i glanced at the  motor on the logsplitter the other day and saw fins under the cap.. fist thing i though was "hmm.. that looked cool on those pumps i saw on layitlow" hahah
> *



:biggrin: Do it, but you have to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 27 2009, 02:50 PM~15797985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I do love this set up.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 1 2009, 09:51 PM~15839532
> *shit i'll drive.. and buy beer..
> *


:0 We'll never get there!!!!.............if beer is involved :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 1 2009, 09:47 PM~15839477
> *lol. i glanced at the  motor on the logsplitter the other day and saw fins under the cap.. fist thing i though was "hmm.. that looked cool on those pumps i saw on layitlow" hahah
> *


Do it Andy, put a logsplitter powerpack in your glass house............ :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

got this for sale shoot me an offer


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 2 2009, 02:17 AM~15842306-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha.. i know i know. but it sure is quicker then swingin the axe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 07:30 AM~15842937
> *:0 We'll never get there!!!!.............if beer is involved :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true.. lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Dec 2 2009, 07:33 AM~15842951
> *Do it Andy, put a logsplitter powerpack in your glass house............ :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah man. gonna strap it to the back of the mazda.. be my yard car. lol.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 1 2009, 06:41 PM~15837783
> *Two out of four emmco pumps that were in SouthSide Player 64
> *


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## rag61

anyone have a pair of the fan motors for the momma rooster pumps... i have a pair that i want to change out the motors... any help???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 3 2009, 05:53 PM~15863568
> *anyone have a pair of the fan motors for the momma rooster pumps... i have a pair that i want to change out the motors... any help???
> *


Pm sent


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 3 2009, 06:53 PM~15863568
> *anyone have a pair of the fan motors for the momma rooster pumps... i have a pair that i want to change out the motors... any help???
> *


Yes I have a pair for sale


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

anybody got some 280's with LN motors?Please PM price and pic.........


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 3 2009, 11:47 PM~15867235
> *anybody got some 280's with LN motors?Please PM price and pic.........
> *


how many r u looking for?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 4 2009, 06:06 PM~15874513
> *how many r u looking for?
> *


two


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 5 2009, 02:13 AM~15878348
> *two
> *



help him out johnny he's such a nice guy lolol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 3 2009, 10:47 PM~15867235
> *anybody got some 280's with LN motors?Please PM price and pic.........
> *


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2009, 08:39 PM~15884184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2009, 08:40 PM~15884192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MR.LAC always diggin out the goodies


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2009, 08:39 PM~15884184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


talk to me Chapo,whats the ticket?


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2009, 08:40 PM~15884192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## TOPFAN

TTT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 5 2009, 11:16 AM~15879483
> *help him out johnny he's such a nice guy lolol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Dec 5 2009, 09:39 PM~15884184-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 09:40 PM~15884192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Black86Cutty_@Dec 6 2009, 02:44 AM~15886263
> *nice
> *


X2


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 3 2009, 11:47 PM~15867235
> *anybody got some 280's with LN motors?Please PM price and pic.........
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-280-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear

w/ the Air Associates motor...
Just a nice buff job and it will look like new! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15904802
> *
> Just a nice buff job and it will look like new! :biggrin:
> *


I bet a can of Krylon would do the trick. :tongue:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15904867
> *I bet a can of Krylon would do the trick.  :tongue:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2009, 08:15 PM~15904802
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-280-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> 
> w/ the Air Associates motor...
> Just a nice buff job and it will look like new! :biggrin:
> *


so to take one of these pumps appart for cleanup and a basic paintjob, is there any type of specials tools somone would need?

not doing it myself. just curious about it after reading this is all.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 7 2009, 09:51 PM~15907267
> *so to take one of these pumps appart for cleanup and a basic paintjob, is there any type of specials tools somone would need?
> 
> not doing it myself. just curious about it after reading this is all.
> *


A screwdriver, a crescent wrench and a bag of chicharrones.


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2009, 10:30 PM~15907868
> *A screwdriver, a crescent wrench and a bag of chicharrones.
> *


And A Cold One


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2009, 07:15 PM~15904802
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-280-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> 
> w/ the Air Associates motor...
> Just a nice buff job and it will look like new! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Abel but gonna hold off for the LN motor


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 7 2009, 11:09 PM~15908529
> *Thanks Abel but gonna hold off for the LN motor
> *



I know a guy that may have some...I am going to pay him a visit soon. PM me!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 8 2009, 12:30 AM~15907868
> *A screwdriver, a crescent wrench and a bag of chicharrones.
> *


tequila helps too mayne. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Dec 7 2009, 11:30 PM~15907868-->
> 
> 
> 
> A screwdriver, a crescent wrench and a bag of chicharrones.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ic.. thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Black86Cutty_@Dec 7 2009, 11:50 PM~15908224
> *And A Cold One
> *


that could cause i problem. 
i dont drink. :biggrin:

much. lol. 
nah. but really thanks for the info.


----------



## JustRite

Looking for 2 slow downs, Remco 90's #6's 

PM me if you gottem

Ive got zig zags already, I need 2 90's


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2009, 12:53 AM~15909559
> *tequila helps too mayne. :biggrin:
> *


Top shelf or at least Cazadores please :cheesy: 

cuz headaches suck balls


----------



## baghdady

Headaches do suck :yessad: 

:roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 8 2009, 02:15 PM~15912862
> *Top shelf or at least Cazadores please :cheesy:
> 
> cuz headaches suck balls
> *


i drank everyday for 3 years just to avoid a hangover.



(seriously)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 8 2009, 04:11 PM~15914023
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup cracka? :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

up!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2009, 10:34 PM~15918681
> *i drank everyday for 3 years just to avoid a hangover.
> (seriously)
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 9 2009, 10:06 AM~15923076
> *:wow:
> *


i quit doing that 4 years ago.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2009, 07:57 AM~15923482
> *i quit working on my glasshouse 4 years ago.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 11:35 AM~15923877
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 11:35 AM~15923877
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15923877
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 8 2009, 01:12 PM~15912843
> *Looking for 2 slow downs, Remco 90's #6's
> 
> PM me if you gottem
> 
> Ive got zig zags already, I need 2 90's
> 
> 
> *


I got little 90s $50 ea


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 9 2009, 11:21 PM~15933687
> *I got little 90s $50 ea
> *


I've got little 90s @ $25 ea and I won't shine you on if you want a hand full :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 10 2009, 12:22 AM~15934197
> *I've got little 90s @ $25 ea and I won't shine you on if you want a hand full :biggrin:
> *


George,can I trade these Cannon Plugs in for two of those 90's?I keep forgetting to send them to you.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 10 2009, 12:21 AM~15933687
> *I got little 90s $50 ea
> *


I also got little thumbwheel 90s for $10 ea :biggrin: 
...I'll be spreadin more sunshine soon....more stock comin in.  while you sell my "hand me downs" :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 10 2009, 04:02 AM~15934381
> *I also got little thumbwheel 90s for $10 ea :biggrin:
> ...I'll be spreadin more sunshine soon....more stock comin in.  while you sell my "hand me downs" :biggrin:
> *


shoot me pics of that rooster


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 10 2009, 12:22 AM~15934197
> *I've got little 90s @ $25 ea and I won't shine you on if you want a hand full :biggrin:
> *


Im assuming you are making a comical reference to RollnJosh's sketchy buisness tactics of posting up $30 nos zig zags with the intent of never honoring the price?
Just one of his little smoke screens to cover up his BS. Now that he doesnt have the Aircraft market to himself and there are some honest trustworthy sellers around now he's gotta pull that kinda shit.

The world of these toys is too small to practice sketchy price gouging and dumping broke ass parts on people.Word spreads quickly.I heard a few peeps trying to buy some of those #6's and he never came up.

I want the Remco 90's but Ill check out those 90's you got


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 9 2009, 11:21 PM~15933687
> *I got little 90s $50 ea
> *


 :uh: 

your broken bottom of the barrel shit?? or your nos thats really not for sale because you like 6th grade games??


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 10 2009, 01:02 AM~15934381
> *I also got little thumbwheel 90s for $10 ea :biggrin:
> ...I'll be spreadin more sunshine soon....more stock comin in.  while you sell my "hand me downs" :biggrin:
> *



Why you buying more stock when you cant sell the shit you got??? or have you liquidated all of your broken or overpriced shit and are starting fresh?? :cheesy: 

"hand me downs" :roflmao: you're really good at believing your own bullshit and hoping if you keep it up noone will notice the truth :roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

still looking for one of these small #4 Purolator filters with the short canister


----------



## 1229

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Dec 10 2009, 12:22 AM~15934197-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've got little 90s @ $25 ea and I won't shine you on if you want a hand full :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Dec 10 2009, 01:02 AM~15934381
> *I also got little thumbwheel 90s for $10 ea :biggrin:
> ...I'll be spreadin more sunshine soon....more stock comin in.  while you sell my "hand me downs" :biggrin:
> *



No, he got those from me and they are NOS. I pulled those out of the OG box myself. No hand me downs here.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 10 2009, 11:31 AM~15937096
> *Why you buying more stock when you cant sell the shit you got??? or have you liquidated all of your broken or overpriced shit and are starting fresh?? :cheesy:
> 
> "hand me downs"  :roflmao:  you're really good at believing your own bullshit and hoping if you keep it up noone will notice the truth  :roflmao:
> *


everytime Josh comes into this topic I have to put my rubber boots on,shit gets pretty deep....... :biggrin:


----------



## MIRACLE

HOW MUCH IS A SET OF PESCO'S 777 GOIN FOR???


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

GOING FOR THE GOOD STUFF


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 10 2009, 06:43 PM~15941286
> *everytime Josh comes into this topic I have to put my rubber boots on,shit gets pretty deep....... :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, and we gotta put on our 'cheerleaders' outfits cuz he likes that so much

:roflmao: 

and our 'newbie' badges cuz he's so damn ol school it aint funny

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

he is so old school he acts pre school :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@Dec 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15942106
> *HOW MUCH IS A SET OF PESCO'S 777 GOIN FOR???
> *


Top Fan always has some clean ones, Pre War George might have some left, or you can score some 'yanked off the plane' condition ones and have Mike Ishiki go through them

hit those guys up, some honest peeps


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@Dec 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15942106
> *HOW MUCH IS A SET OF PESCO'S 777 GOIN FOR???
> *



I have some PM me...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 10 2009, 11:24 PM~15944869
> *Top Fan always has some clean ones, Pre War George might have some left, or you can score some 'yanked off the plane' condition ones and have Mike Ishiki go through them
> 
> hit those guys up, some honest peeps
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 10 2009, 11:24 PM~15944869
> *Top Fan always has some clean ones, Pre War George might have some left, or you can score some 'yanked off the plane' condition ones and have Mike Ishiki go through them
> 
> hit those guys up, some honest peeps
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 AM~15944830
> *he is so old school he acts pre school :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Forgiven 63

*FOR SALE*

These Aircraft dumps have been polished to a chrome like finsh and o-rings replaced at LM customs here in Dallas, Tx.

$250 for 2 + Shipping.


----------



## JasonJ

Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest. 

Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal. 
I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators, and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car. 
But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down. 
I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.


----------



## bigdaddy




----------



## azmurh

I feel for your pain I can relate to your story just mine was interior for my car I went to 5 different guys before it got done and every guy lost a peice of trim seats etc.. the point is bro you got your stuff back and I know its hard but we lowrider because we like it and live it there are HATERS everywhere and some walk the walk but in all reality just be the BIGGER man and move on just know that this is one guy you wont do business again with thanks HOMIE


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *


I'd like to see it if you could PM me some pic's. I've had my own share of disappointments with mine too. After two years of it I've really given up on my car.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Hopefully the main component are still useable


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 11 2009, 09:51 PM~15955349
> *   Hopefully the main component are still useable
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ss62vert

That F'N sucks


----------



## THUGGNASTY

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: THUGGNASTY, ss62vert,* TOPFAN*
Whats up??????


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *


Put this fool on blast for faking the funk


> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 11 2009, 08:45 PM~15955271
> *I'd like to see it if you could PM me some pic's. I've had my own share of disappointments with mine too. After two years of it I've really given up on my car.
> *


x2


Rick, My homie will take care of you ....you know who!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *


I really feel bad for you and it fucks it up for the guys that go out of thier way to do things the right way and stand behind their word.....

After all, a man is only as good as his word.

I am sure that other members have not recieved what they were expecting from other sellers/builders, and share your pain. Do not give up, Jason !To all others, really check out someone who knows what they are doing. Make sure they have references.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 11 2009, 10:50 PM~15955939
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: THUGGNASTY, ss62vert, TOPFAN
> Whats up??????
> *



WAZZ UP......my little Brother?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2009, 11:02 PM~15956055
> *I told you I would help you for FREE. just to help you get you shit done. I got a jale, this is my hobby    Just don't expect me to drive to Arkansas or wherever your ass lives :uh:
> 
> the shit is not rocket science. Figure the layout, drill the holes, put nice bolts, chrome or polish fittings, buy a tube bender, measure the lines, bend the lines, take tank to your local welder, tell him what you want. Find a cool filler cap, chrome it. You would be surprised how inexpensive and easy it is to build a setup
> 
> AND DONE"T USE INDUSTRIAL FITTINGS ON AIRCRAFT :angry:  :angry:
> *



:uh: who taught you that?  


Jason,

I will also help you out...PM me for my number!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 11 2009, 10:05 PM~15956066
> *:uh:  who taught you that?
> Jason,
> 
> I will also help you out...PM me for my number!
> *



I give you credit, you do what you say you are going to do, and you keep it period correct. I admit, I learned some shit from you.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2009, 11:09 PM~15956105
> *I give you credit, you do what you say you are going to do, and you keep it period correct. I admit, I learned some shit from you.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *


  DAMN THATS MESSED UP....DONT LET IT GET YOU DOWN OR GIVE UP ON YOUR CAR


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 11 2009, 10:20 PM~15956197
> * DAMN THATS MESSED UP....DONT LET IT GET YOU DOWN OR GIVE UP ON YOUR CAR
> *


Yeah Jason, I have been waiting since I was 15 for you car to come out :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2009, 11:22 PM~15956206
> *Yeah Jason, I have been waiting since I was 15 for you car to come out :biggrin:
> *



I am still waiting for that shit you are supposed to send me! :uh:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 11 2009, 09:52 PM~15955966
> *Put this fool on blast for faking the funk
> x2
> Chris, My homie will take care of you ....you know who!
> *


Fixed it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 11 2009, 10:45 PM~15956380
> *Fixed it for you.  :biggrin:
> *


Spensa! Chris........ :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *


HIT UP MIKE ISHIKI HE DOSE A REAL NICE JOB HES GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 11 2009, 10:52 PM~15955966
> *Put this fool on blast for faking the funk
> x2
> Rick, My homie will take care of you ....you know who!
> *


The old timers mite figure it out but what about the new comers. I don't want to bring anything negative to this tread. We have seen what happens when shit gets to thick. We don't want to see an other good thread shut down but what about the new kid on the block. I feel for you bro but I know you love your ride and don't see you as someone that will throw in the towel. Take some time out, lick your wounds and regroup. In the end it will be worth all of your troubles. If you have any damaged parts let me know. If I have them they are on the house. I have 2 types of accumulators. I'll PM you some pics. If you like ether kind, on the house. Hang in there.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 10:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *




:angry: Damn brother that SUCKS :angry: :angry: 

If he frequents this site then "HE NEEDS TO MAN UP" and make it right :angry: 





> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 12 2009, 05:35 AM~15957409
> *The old timers mite figure it out but what about the new comers.  I don't want to bring anything negative to this tread.  We have seen what happens when shit gets to thick.  We don't want to see an other good thread shut down but what about the new kid on the block.  I feel for you bro but I know you love your ride and don't see you as someone that will throw in the towel.  Take some time out, lick your wounds and regroup.  In the end it will be worth all of your troubles.  If you have any damaged parts let me know.  If I have them they are on the house.  I have 2 types of accumulators.  I'll PM you some pics.  If you like ether kind, on the house.  Hang in there.
> *



Thats good looking out George. I wish all sellers were like you brother. You and TOPFAN are the only ones I have ever dealt with and will continue to deal with.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *


Please save us all the same pain... WHO u talking about? :dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 12 2009, 03:35 AM~15957409
> *The old timers mite figure it out but what about the new comers.  I don't want to bring anything negative to this tread.  We have seen what happens when shit gets to thick.  We don't want to see an other good thread shut down but what about the new kid on the block.  I feel for you bro but I know you love your ride and don't see you as someone that will throw in the towel.  Take some time out, lick your wounds and regroup.  In the end it will be worth all of your troubles.  If you have any damaged parts let me know.  If I have them they are on the house.  I have 2 types of accumulators.  I'll PM you some pics.  If you like ether kind, on the house.  Hang in there.
> *



Wazz up George? 

Dont want to see this thread get fucked up, but Jason got this off is chest and if that makes him feel better, good for him. 

I hope the new guys on here dont get turned away by what happened to J. Painters are notorious for this kind of thing, but we are not going to throw in the towel because some guys get stiffed by them. I hope J can get back on his feet and salvage his set up.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## JasonJ

I want to send a big thanks to those of you who posted encouraging words. Its just the time that was wasted is what gets to me the most. I havent worked on that car in a long time and that set-up getting done was going to be my motivation to get back on it. None of the major components are damaged from what i can tell... just bent and twisted hardlines and scratched paint i think. I havent even looked at it since i unloaded it and stuck it in the garage. But one thing is for sure, im not going to give up on it, im going to do it better. Ill use this as motivation to do it better than this time. It might be next summer before i get to start on it though because im kinda in the middle of updating my other car and need the space, but ill tear into it as soon as i can. He did offer to redo or fix anything that was messed up, but i declined because it took so long to get my stuff back.... the Mayan calendar may run out before i get it back next time. I may need a little help here and there, ill post it up if i do, hopefully someone can help me or point me in the right direction.

Here is a cell phone pics i took at the trucking co. dock when i went to pick it up... alot of stuff could have been avoided. :buttkick:


----------



## Rollinaround

I'M HERE IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING.  
JUST MET SOME GOOD FOLKS OFF THIS THREAD TODAY. AND HAD THE PLEASURE TO MEET AN OG FROM STOCKTON AREA-AS WELL AS A MEMBER FROM AN OG CAR CLUB NEWSTYLE(WHICH WHOM I RESPECT HIGHLY). THE INTERNET IS REALLY FAKE WHEN IT COMES TO WHO PEOPLE REALLY ARE.MEET PEOPLE FACE TO FACE-HANG A WHILE AND GET TO KNOW THEM...WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE PASSION. WE ALL STRUGGLE. 
NEWSTYLE66 AND OG MIKE..."NOW I BLAZE THIS BOWL FOR YOUR SAFE TRIP BACK HOME"

JASONJ-I DONT LIKE YOU, BUT IT SUCKS WHEN SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPENS


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 12 2009, 03:12 PM~15959816
> *I'M HERE IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING.
> JUST MET SOME GOOD FOLKS OFF THIS THREAD TODAY. AND HAD THE PLEASURE TO MEET AN OG FROM STOCKTON AREA-AS WELL AS A MEMBER FROM AN OG CAR CLUB NEWSTYLE(WHICH WHOM I RESPECT HIGHLY). THE INTERNET IS REALLY FAKE WHEN IT COMES TO WHO PEOPLE REALLY ARE.MEET PEOPLE FACE TO FACE-HANG A WHILE AND GET TO KNOW THEM...WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE PASSION. WE ALL STRUGGLE.
> NEWSTYLE66 AND OG MIKE..."NOW I BLAZE THIS BOWL FOR YOUR SAFE TRIP BACK HOME"
> 
> JASONJ-I DONT LIKE YOU, BUT IT SUCKS WHEN SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPENS
> *


Damn, my heart is bleeding. :uh:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 10:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *



I know exactly how you feel bro.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 12 2009, 03:12 PM~15959816
> *I'M HERE IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING.
> JUST MET SOME GOOD FOLKS OFF THIS THREAD TODAY. AND HAD THE PLEASURE TO MEET AN OG FROM STOCKTON AREA-AS WELL AS A MEMBER FROM AN OG CAR CLUB NEWSTYLE(WHICH WHOM I RESPECT HIGHLY). THE INTERNET IS REALLY FAKE WHEN IT COMES TO WHO PEOPLE REALLY ARE.MEET PEOPLE FACE TO FACE-HANG A WHILE AND GET TO KNOW THEM...WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE PASSION. WE ALL STRUGGLE.
> NEWSTYLE66 AND OG MIKE..."NOW I BLAZE THIS BOWL FOR YOUR SAFE TRIP BACK HOME"
> 
> JASONJ-I DONT LIKE YOU, BUT IT SUCKS WHEN SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPENS
> *



Did you just go against your own advice :uh:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *


thats crazy.. glad i build em myself! i was ripped by one that is known to be the icon of all aircraft... but u know if he needs my money that bad..more power too him... i work everyday and continue to make mine....maybe one day he will do the same!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 12 2009, 06:43 PM~15961330
> *thats crazy.. glad i build em myself!  i was ripped by one that is known to be the icon of all aircraft... but u know if  he needs my money that bad..more power too him... i work everyday and continue to make mine....maybe one day he will do the same!!!!
> *


Your PM box is full!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 12 2009, 06:43 PM~15961330
> *i was ripped by one that is known to be the icon of all aircraft...
> *


a good member of this site was ripped off by a co called "aircraft hydraulics" "og".



then again, a few others were ripped off by the same guy (not for aircraft parts, but other stuff).


----------



## DIPPINIT

Too much drama, lets see some new setups, :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 12 2009, 07:30 PM~15961687
> *Too much drama, lets see some new setups,  :biggrin:
> *


you first joto. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 12 2009, 07:30 PM~15961687-->
> 
> 
> 
> Too much drama, lets see some new setups,  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2009, 07:31 PM~15961690
> *you first joto. :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 12 2009, 05:30 PM~15961687-->
> 
> 
> 
> Too much drama, lets see some new setups,  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2009, 05:31 PM~15961690
> *you first pinche joto. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2009, 04:31 PM~15961690
> *you first joto. :cheesy:
> *


I can't. i am not allowed to :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15954515
> *Ive been stewing over something for a week and i just want to say my piece and get this off my chest.
> 
> Just a warning to anyone new to aircraft set ups that comes in this topic looking for parts or someone to build your set up.... Ask around, then ask around AGAIN! I wouldnt say i got "fucked"... but i definitely didnt get what was promised to me by a member who frequents this topic and claims to build set-ups. Im sorry i ever entered into the deal with this guy... i did it because i knew him from a previous transaction on a car and through a mutual friend so i thought he was good people and a straight shooter... but now i wish i would have went to someone else who does what they say they are going to do, when they say they are going to do it. Im really bummed out and disappointed with the whole deal.
> I finally got my stuff back after a year and 3 months (it was supposed to take a month or two tops) and this was only after me pushing the issue to get it back. I had resorted to telling the guy "forget everything, its cool, just put the parts in a box and send them back". I got the completed set-up back last week... damaged due to insufficient packing on his part. A set-up worth thousands was just bolted to a pallet with the ends hanging over about 2 inches on each side and shrink wrap around it instead of building a crate like anyone with some common sense would do. As im sure you could probably guess the set-up was damaged when it arrived... one of the pumps was knocked completely off of its base, scratching the candy paint all up... the only thing holding the pump on was the hardlines. If it werent for the hardlines the pump would have probably fell off the pallet and be laying on some trucking company dock somewhere. Several hardlines are now too bent and stretched to use. Another thing about the shipping.... there wasnt supposed to be any shipping! The original deal was that he would drive down here and hand deliver the set-up, and depending on time, possibly help me get it bolted into the car... that never happened. Also the gears were supposed to be completely polished out... i got them back painted.... with paint that i had to send him for the mounting base and rack. I knew they were coming back painted from a conversation we had, but still, the original deal was for them to be polished... but i guess he couldnt figure it out. Same with the guages we talked about... all this talk from him about using some badass Dakota Digital guages and how everybody was gonna trip on them... when i got it back it had some old aircraft guages.... (they were cool looking, but not what was agreed on) guess he couldnt figure that out either. The original deal was that the whole set-up would be bench tested for leaks so i would be confident in putting it in my trunk with no problems or leaks.... well guess what, its never seen a drop of oil. Several of the fittings werent even finger tight and are ready to come off with a few turns, bolts missing from pump bases, etc. On top of all this.... the set up looks stupid as fuck the way its laid out... i would have redone it anyways even if it hadnt of been damaged. One of the pumps isnt even mounted straight... its crooked, lol. The set-up is not up to my standards and doesnt deserve to be in my trunk. He said he wanted to go all out on it and make a statement with it to really let people know that he can build show quality aircraft set-ups... ummm... nice try, but youre obviously not ready to add that to your resume just yet. Plus i sent 4 gears, some accumulators,  and some paint supplies up there that i didnt get back either.
> Im not even sure what im going to do now... Keep it and redo it? Sell it? i just dont know. Im so disappointed i dont know what to do. Its not like i can go down the block and find someone to help me with this kind of stuff where im at, and im not made of money to start over with it either. A few guys in here have been very helpful along the way and i appreciate those guys for trying to help some guy from Mississippi trying to build a nice car.
> But for anyone new to this, beware of who you deal with, some talk a way bigger game than they can back up.
> I told called him from the trucking terminal when i went to pick it up and really went off... i was so pissed. The next day i kinda felt bad about it, but then i thought, hell no, dude didnt live up to his end of the deal in any way whatsoever, so he deserves to be ripped. I always do what i say, and if i didnt, i would expect the same from someone who i let down.
> I told him i was going to post all of the details up with pics and really rip his ass apart on LIL so everyone would know how he did me and that he would never build a set-up for anyone else after i got done with him... but i think im just going to post my experience with him and let everyone make their own conclusions... i just think it should be known in case he trys to build a set-up for some unsuspecting person in the future. I didnt even mention his name because im sure everybody can figure it out. I dont know if he just bit off more than he could chew and let his mouth write a check his ass couldnt cash... or if he just didnt care and said fuck it. Whatever.... i guess ill just charge it to the game as a lesson learned. But it sure makes it hard for the good guys out there to do business. Ive said my piece.... i feel better now, sorry for the rant.
> *


i had a similiar experience when i bought my 62. its a long, fucked up story, but basically the same thing happened to me. a guy who acted and said he was stand up, lied through his fuckin teeth, and wouldnt back up the "showcar" he sold. i offered to have him pay me a small percentage of what was truly owed, but the guy lawyered up, and tried to get me to pay for the attorneys retainer. he said i was harrassing him about the car, and felt he needed an attorney to defend himself.

rebuild your setup the way it should be done. if you dont, everytime you look in that trunk, your going to be angry. personally, you should post up the name of this dude, and pictures. it may be too late for you, but you may save some other guy the same agony.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 12 2009, 02:32 PM~15959955
> *Did you just go against your own advice  :uh:
> *


When you LIVE on the internet, it might seem that way.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 12 2009, 02:15 PM~15959842
> *Damn, my heart is bleeding.  :uh:
> *


My heart was too when you snitched :cheesy: but then again, read above reply...lol

SO WHO SCREWED YOU? MAN UP AND SAY SOMETHING


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 12 2009, 05:20 PM~15962022
> *When you LIVE on the internet, it might seem that way.
> *


Judging by the post counts, not sure if that is a true statement :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville

There should be an aircraft feedback sticky,good sellers and bad,not for shit clinging,just simple good seller,bad seller experiences. 
Just a thought :dunno:


----------



## THE509PIMP

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 12 2009, 05:23 PM~15962046
> *My heart was too when you snitched :cheesy: but then again, read above reply...lol
> 
> SO WHO SCREWED YOU? MAN UP AND SAY SOMETHING
> *


WOW ARE YOU FOR REAL SO IVE JUMPED AROUD STARTED AT PAGE 1 THEN JUST JUMPED TO LIKE PAGE 230 OR AROUND THERE AND IT SEEMS FROM MY OBSERVATION YOUR A ASSHAT AND PRETTYMUCH NOT WANTED AROUND HERE ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY IS HOW YOU HAVE THIS AND YOU KNOW THAT ALL I SEE IS A 16YR OLD PUNK INTERNET GANGSTA LITTLE BITCH ....................JUST MY TWO CENTS :biggrin: :biggrin: 





SO WAS IT YOU THAT SCREWED JASON?????????????
























SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING YOU WOULD DO !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 12 2009, 07:06 PM~15962372
> *WOW ARE YOU FOR REAL   SO IVE JUMPED AROUD STARTED AT PAGE 1 THEN JUST JUMPED TO LIKE PAGE 230 OR AROUND THERE AND IT SEEMS FROM MY OBSERVATION YOUR A ASSHAT AND PRETTYMUCH NOT WANTED AROUND HERE ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY IS HOW YOU HAVE THIS AND YOU KNOW THAT ALL I SEE IS A 16YR OLD PUNK INTERNET GANGSTA LITTLE BITCH ....................JUST MY TWO CENTS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SO WAS IT YOU THAT SCREWED JASON?????????????
> SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING YOU WOULD DO !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## lone star

bunch of drama and bullshit in the aircraft topic


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 12 2009, 01:12 PM~15959816
> *I'M HERE IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING.
> JUST MET SOME GOOD FOLKS OFF THIS THREAD TODAY. AND HAD THE PLEASURE TO MEET AN OG FROM STOCKTON AREA-AS WELL AS A MEMBER FROM AN OG CAR CLUB NEWSTYLE(WHICH WHOM I RESPECT HIGHLY). THE INTERNET IS REALLY FAKE WHEN IT COMES TO WHO PEOPLE REALLY ARE.MEET PEOPLE FACE TO FACE-HANG A WHILE AND GET TO KNOW THEM...WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE PASSION. WE ALL STRUGGLE.
> NEWSTYLE66 AND OG MIKE..."NOW I BLAZE THIS BOWL FOR YOUR SAFE TRIP BACK HOME"
> 
> JASONJ-I DONT LIKE YOU, BUT IT SUCKS WHEN SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPENS
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Swimming in your own diarrhea as ALWAYS :cheesy: 

I met you in person and you were the sketchiest lying fucker I ever did buisness with.. thats a fact and no internet fakery.
Remeber how while you were trying to 'bro-up' with me telling me not to buy anything you put up on ebay because its your broken shit that you dont want to explain or deal with??You never mentioned any faults in your auctions,i would look at your stuff. You also spent an hour whining about how everyone on LIL were just haters and jealous of you so dont believe them. LOL LOL you were fucking pathetic but I wanted parts so I listend to your BS. Especially all that smoke you tried to blow up my ass about HydrAires and how the spread ports were better then the close ports.You only pulled that shit because you wanted to dump your spread ports and keep your close ports.
What was that you told me??? that your homie Jay on his website only stated that the spread ports were dumps to stay away from because they cracked and wouldnt hold up ONLY because he was helping you stray peeps away from them so you could scoop em all up and corner the market?? And no he didnt mention hopping as a factor but I see that statement has been removed from his page on HydroAires.

OH YEAH :roflmao: :roflmao: your bullshit on how only you and Ted Wells knew the secret as to why the spreadports were better due to a 'flow issue' that made them a better dump but "dont talk about it or tell anyone" :roflmao: :roflmao: 
All you were doing was trying to off your spreadports to someone who was new to the game even tho I told you I wanted close ports.
"Flow Issue" :roflmao: what?? they were slower so less prone to crack then the close ports???? doesnt matter, you were just lying your ass off to sell some dumps.Thats why you wanted more $$ for the closeports?? cuz they werent as desireable then the spreads??? what a fucking joke

And BTW... OG MIke?? yeah, he's a great guy and he is the one you dicked around last summer and WOULD NOT sell a HydroAire to when he needed it so I sold him one of the ones you hosed me for $500?? for the $350 that they were really worth.
I took a $150 loss because OG Mike's cool peeps and he needed the dump.
He must have wanted something really bad to come to you but hey if you need something you need something and he isnt someone youd be able to screw on a deal.
Newstyle66?? yeah, cool ass bro and Im glad you respect him because he bought his setup from PreWar George and his dumps from me  

Your just on here trying to kiss ass to keep your name alive in case you get some fresh meat to feast on if you get the chance.

And the way you toss the Newbie thing around??? look at yourself clown.So big fucking deal... you maxed out your credit cards buying surplus stock most of it fucked up red tag shit and then spent the next 4 weeks on the phone with Ted Wells with "what did I just buy" "what does this do" "what else did they use back in the day" questions annoying the shit out of him. :roflmao: 
Only reason he played your game is because he figured if you stupid enough to stock up on Aircraft parts on your own dollar that someday maybe you would have something he needed.Ted doesnt sit on stock,he gets it as he needs it.
So your self proclomation of a Aircraft OG Expert is a fucking joke X's another joke.
Unless max out your credit on surplus parts and annoy the fuck outta Ted Wells = OG Aircraft King? 

Only thing you ever come into this thread for is to try and hustle and off parts and stir shit with people.

Stay in your OWN Aircraft thread and see how popular you are..... if its even still around?? maybe everyone on here that you try to clown on should pop off in your thread and keep the newbies informed huh????

You wanna be 'here' for peeps??? post up your trials and errors on you not being able to get your Eemco to work in your car and details and what you did or didnt dffer some real helpful info to 'your' customers LOL LOL
You know why you dont?? cuz you dont know shit but try and PRETEND that you do.
You spent hours on the phone brain picking all the real 'OG's' ans still COULD NOT get your set up working LOL LOL
Thats why you tossed in your raggedy ass looking Rooster set up that you copied off the net LOL LOL and you were so fucking proud that it actually worked you had to post up the youtube vid a million times so everyone could see Hahahahaha!!!!
Ugly ass shit with a hoopty ass rack hanging over an empty spare wheel well looking like a 8th grade shop class project LOL LOL Thats your only claim to OGism?????? Hahahaha!!!!! 

what a fucking joke and thats a fucking fact and all 100% real talk and truth

The diffrence between you and me?? I dont pretend to know everything and Im not here for the sales and I enjoy the 'family' on here and not looking to blow smoke up peoples ass and recover from 3 credit cards being maxed out and now Im butt sore from those purcahses so I gotta get over on people.
All that shit was documented when you first started posting up.

Im done.... the smell of your bullshit stinks like fucking death


----------



## MR.LAC

:yessad:


----------



## JustRite

Here's some pics to make up for the extra BS on this thread... they've been seen before but buried someplace... just some parts to look at but stay tuned for a set up featuring the chromed out Pesco 280's


----------



## MR.LAC

Those pertty!


----------



## azmurh

Those look nice prudy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 12 2009, 07:03 PM~15962828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Swimming in your own diarrhea as ALWAYS  :cheesy:
> 
> I met you in person and you were the sketchiest lying fucker I ever did buisness with.. thats a fact and no internet fakery.
> Remeber how while you were trying to 'bro-up' with me telling me not to buy anything you put up on ebay because its your broken shit that you dont want to explain or deal with??You never mentioned any faults in your auctions,i would look at your stuff. You also spent an hour whining about how everyone on LIL were just haters and jealous of you so dont believe them. LOL LOL  you were fucking pathetic but I wanted parts so I listend to your BS. Especially all that smoke you tried to blow up my ass about HydrAires and how the spread ports were better then the close ports.You only pulled that shit because you wanted to dump your spread ports and keep your close ports.
> What was that you told me??? that your homie Jay on his website only stated that the spread ports were dumps to stay away from because they cracked and wouldnt hold up ONLY because he was helping you stray peeps away from them so you could scoop em all up and corner the market?? And no he didnt mention hopping as a factor but I see that statement has been removed from his page on HydroAires.
> 
> OH YEAH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  your bullshit on how only you and Ted Wells knew the secret as to why the spreadports were better due to a 'flow issue' that made them a better dump but "dont talk about it or tell anyone"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> All you were doing was trying to off your spreadports to someone who was new to the game even tho I told you I wanted close ports.
> "Flow Issue" :roflmao:  what?? they were slower so less prone to crack then the close ports????  doesnt matter, you were just lying your ass off to sell some dumps.Thats why you wanted more $$ for the closeports?? cuz they werent as desireable then the spreads???  what a fucking joke
> 
> And BTW... OG MIke?? yeah, he's a great guy and he is the one you dicked around last summer and WOULD NOT sell a HydroAire to when he needed it so I sold him one of the ones you hosed me for $500?? for the $350 that they were really worth.
> I took a $150 loss because OG Mike's cool peeps and he needed the dump.
> He must have wanted something really bad to come to you but hey if you need something you need something and he isnt someone youd be able to screw on a deal.
> Newstyle66?? yeah, cool ass bro and Im glad you respect him because he bought his setup from PreWar George and his dumps from me
> 
> Your just on here trying to kiss ass to keep your name alive in case you get some fresh meat to feast on if you get the chance.
> 
> And the way you toss the Newbie thing around???  look at yourself clown.So big fucking deal... you maxed out your credit cards buying surplus stock most of it fucked up red tag shit and then spent the next 4 weeks on the phone with Ted Wells with "what did I just buy" "what does this do" "what else did they use back in the day" questions annoying the shit out of him. :roflmao:
> Only reason he played your game is because he figured if you stupid enough to stock up on Aircraft parts on your own dollar that someday maybe you would have something he needed.Ted doesnt sit on stock,he gets it as he needs it.
> So your self proclomation of a Aircraft OG Expert is a fucking joke X's another joke.
> Unless max out your credit on surplus parts and annoy the fuck outta Ted Wells = OG Aircraft King?
> 
> Only thing you ever come into this thread for is to try and hustle and off parts and stir shit with people.
> 
> Stay in your OWN Aircraft thread and see how popular you are..... if its even still around?? maybe everyone on here that you try to clown on should pop off in your thread and keep the newbies informed huh????
> 
> You wanna be 'here' for peeps??? post up your trials and errors on you not being able to get your Eemco to work in your car and details and what you did or didnt dffer some real helpful info to 'your' customers LOL LOL
> You know why you dont?? cuz you dont know shit but try and PRETEND that you do.
> You spent hours on the phone brain picking all the real 'OG's' ans still COULD NOT get your set up working LOL LOL
> Thats why you tossed in your raggedy ass looking Rooster set up that you copied off the net LOL LOL and you were so fucking proud that it actually worked you had to post up the youtube vid a million times so everyone could see Hahahahaha!!!!
> Ugly ass shit with a hoopty ass rack hanging over an empty spare wheel well looking like a 8th grade shop class project LOL LOL Thats your only claim to OGism?????? Hahahaha!!!!!
> 
> what a fucking joke and thats a fucking fact and all 100% real talk and truth
> 
> The diffrence between you and me??  I dont pretend to know everything and Im not here for the sales and I enjoy the 'family' on here and not looking to blow smoke up peoples ass and recover from 3 credit cards being maxed out and now Im butt sore from those purcahses so I gotta get over on people.
> All that shit was documented when you first started posting up.
> 
> Im done.... the smell of your bullshit stinks like fucking death
> *


HOLY FUCKING NOVELS BATMAN!!!!! 









:biggrin:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 12 2009, 08:39 PM~15963143
> *Here's some pics to make up for the extra BS on this thread... they've been seen before but buried someplace... just some parts to look at but stay tuned for a set up featuring the chromed out Pesco 280's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell og mike to show the orange ones he started to work on and tell me what u think


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Dec 12 2009, 08:10 PM~15963464
> *tell og mike to show the orange ones he started to work on and tell me what u think
> *


My boy is busy working on Danny set up as I type....


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15963527
> *My boy is busy working on Danny set up as I type....
> *


mine is next


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 12 2009, 06:23 PM~15962046
> *My heart was too when you snitched :cheesy: but then again, read above reply...lol
> 
> SO WHO SCREWED YOU? MAN UP AND SAY SOMETHING
> *


Hay Josh Why don't you stay on your thread and stop messin with this one. Seems like you like ripping this scabs off of old wounds. And big deal you made one sell in six months. Robert was right OG Mike wanted a dump that you had and you told Ted you didn't want him to come over. If he wanted the dump it had to be sent to Ted and then sent back up here to Mike. OG Mike is hell of cool. He showed me everything about Hydros and installs. And Mike Page Stand up guy. OG Mike got me started on aircraft. You Josh got me into buying to resell. I got tired of herein abut the people you burned. Drove the prices thru the roof. Its one thing burning people out of state but the local home boyz  Like I said I would hate to see this thread get shut down so PLEASE take your toys and go play some were else. To everyone else on this thread I'm Sorry but had to set the record streight for the new comers. Buyer beware.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Dec 12 2009, 09:22 PM~15963584
> *mine is next
> *


Thats not what Phil said :biggrin: JK Whats up? Give me a cal if you didn't thro my # away :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 12 2009, 08:35 PM~15963696
> *Hay Josh  Why don't you stay on your thread and stop messin with this one.  Seems like you like ripping this scabs off of old wounds.  And big deal you made one sell in six months.  Robert was right OG Mike wanted a dump that you had and you told Ted you didn't want him to come over.  If he wanted the dump it had to be sent to Ted and then sent back up here to Mike.  OG Mike is hell of cool.  He showed me everything about Hydros and installs.  And Mike Page Stand up guy.  OG Mike got me started on aircraft.  You Josh got me into buying to resell.  I got tired of herein abut the people you burned.  Drove the prices thru the roof.  Its one thing burning people out of state but the local home boyz   Like I said I would hate to see this thread get shut down so PLEASE take your toys and go play some were else.  To everyone else on this thread I'm Sorry but had to set the record streight for the new comers.  Buyer beware.
> *


Q-vo George

I still have the parts I owe you homie, lmk when you coming down south again so we could meet up at Mike's.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Dec 12 2009, 08:22 PM~15963584
> *mine is next
> *


Are you sure? did you check the waiting list? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2009, 09:50 PM~15962732
> *bunch of drama and bullshit in the aircraft topic
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 12 2009, 10:04 PM~15962830
> *:yessad:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 12 2009, 09:48 PM~15963865
> *Are you sure? did you check the waiting list? :biggrin:
> *


ahhh yeahh it's allgood homie


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 12 2009, 08:23 PM~15962046
> *My heart was too when you snitched :cheesy: but then again, read above reply...lol
> 
> *


:dunno: Go on somewhere with your BS. I dont even know you, cornball. :uh:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 12 2009, 09:37 PM~15963726
> *Thats not what Phil said :biggrin: JK  Whats up?  Give me a cal if you didn't thro my # away :biggrin:
> *


tried calling no answer, no love lost here geroge ,you still cool with me ,if you still cool with me brother


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Dec 12 2009, 08:58 PM~15963979
> *ahhh yeahh it's allgood homie
> *


LOL Iwas just j/k!


----------



## odogg's orange 64

what up brotha jeff


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2009, 08:57 PM~15963962
> *:wave:
> *


My peckerwood brother, How you been homie? :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP OSCAR ME AND GEORGE ARE ON THE PHONE TALKING SHIT ABOUT U RIGHT NOW J/K :biggrin: U KNOW ITS ALL GOOD WE HAVE 2 STICK 2GETHER HOMIE AND LEAVE A LL THE BULLSHIT 2 THE HAAAAATERS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 13 2009, 12:12 AM~15964146
> *My peckerwood brother, How you been homie? :wave:
> *


good homie, what about you?


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 12 2009, 10:13 PM~15964155
> *WHATS UP OSCAR ME AND GEORGE ARE ON THE PHONE TALKING SHIT ABOUT U RIGHT NOW J/K :biggrin: U KNOW  ITS ALL GOOD WE HAVE 2 STICK 2GETHER HOMIE AND LEAVE A LL THE BULLSHIT 2 THE HAAAAATERS
> *


gotta luv tha new leaf you're turning be real doggg, like tha old days. THOSE WERE THA DAYS


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2009, 09:17 PM~15964198
> *good homie, what about you?
> *


Good staying indoors right now So Cal got some rain :cheesy: about time. when you cooming or moving out to LOS?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 13 2009, 12:25 AM~15964280
> *Good staying indoors right now So Cal got some rain :cheesy: about time. when you cooming  or  moving out to LOS?
> *


i will be back in spring.



i hear you on staying inside, its cold here, its dry, but cold.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2009, 09:27 PM~15964298
> *i will be back in spring.
> i hear you on staying inside, its cold here, its dry, but cold.
> *


:yes: the heater on full blast :biggrin: see you spring.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 12 2009, 04:40 PM~15961756
> *
> *


The homie OG Mike Ishiki from Sur Califas is finishing up your set up as we speak. (on the phone with him now) He is telling me he will send you some pictures of the finish set up on Monday evening. A couple more hard lines to bend.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP GEORGE THANKS 4 ALL YOUR HELP GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 12 2009, 11:21 PM~15965292
> *The homie OG Mike Ishiki from Sur Califas is finishing up your set up as we speak. (on the phone with him now) He is telling me he will send you some pictures of the finish set up on Monday evening. A couple more hard lines to bend.
> *



lol


----------



## Firefly

What's up my aircraft homies?!

Jason, that's fucked up what happened to you. Only thing you can do is bust out bigger and better!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2009, 10:00 AM~15967320
> *lol
> *


The only japanese homie that, I know that was born and raised in East L.A.


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry15967944


----------



## Airborne

Lookie lookie


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 12 2009, 09:03 PM~15962828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Swimming in your own diarrhea as ALWAYS  :cheesy:
> 
> I met you in person and you were the sketchiest lying fucker I ever did buisness with.. thats a fact and no internet fakery.
> Remeber how while you were trying to 'bro-up' with me telling me not to buy anything you put up on ebay because its your broken shit that you dont want to explain or deal with??You never mentioned any faults in your auctions,i would look at your stuff. You also spent an hour whining about how everyone on LIL were just haters and jealous of you so dont believe them. LOL LOL  you were fucking pathetic but I wanted parts so I listend to your BS. Especially all that smoke you tried to blow up my ass about HydrAires and how the spread ports were better then the close ports.You only pulled that shit because you wanted to dump your spread ports and keep your close ports.
> What was that you told me??? that your homie Jay on his website only stated that the spread ports were dumps to stay away from because they cracked and wouldnt hold up ONLY because he was helping you stray peeps away from them so you could scoop em all up and corner the market?? And no he didnt mention hopping as a factor but I see that statement has been removed from his page on HydroAires.
> 
> OH YEAH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  your bullshit on how only you and Ted Wells knew the secret as to why the spreadports were better due to a 'flow issue' that made them a better dump but "dont talk about it or tell anyone"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> All you were doing was trying to off your spreadports to someone who was new to the game even tho I told you I wanted close ports.
> "Flow Issue" :roflmao:  what?? they were slower so less prone to crack then the close ports????  doesnt matter, you were just lying your ass off to sell some dumps.Thats why you wanted more $$ for the closeports?? cuz they werent as desireable then the spreads???  what a fucking joke
> 
> And BTW... OG MIke?? yeah, he's a great guy and he is the one you dicked around last summer and WOULD NOT sell a HydroAire to when he needed it so I sold him one of the ones you hosed me for $500?? for the $350 that they were really worth.
> I took a $150 loss because OG Mike's cool peeps and he needed the dump.
> He must have wanted something really bad to come to you but hey if you need something you need something and he isnt someone youd be able to screw on a deal.
> Newstyle66?? yeah, cool ass bro and Im glad you respect him because he bought his setup from PreWar George and his dumps from me
> 
> Your just on here trying to kiss ass to keep your name alive in case you get some fresh meat to feast on if you get the chance.
> 
> And the way you toss the Newbie thing around???  look at yourself clown.So big fucking deal... you maxed out your credit cards buying surplus stock most of it fucked up red tag shit and then spent the next 4 weeks on the phone with Ted Wells with "what did I just buy" "what does this do" "what else did they use back in the day" questions annoying the shit out of him. :roflmao:
> Only reason he played your game is because he figured if you stupid enough to stock up on Aircraft parts on your own dollar that someday maybe you would have something he needed.Ted doesnt sit on stock,he gets it as he needs it.
> So your self proclomation of a Aircraft OG Expert is a fucking joke X's another joke.
> Unless max out your credit on surplus parts and annoy the fuck outta Ted Wells = OG Aircraft King?
> 
> Only thing you ever come into this thread for is to try and hustle and off parts and stir shit with people.
> 
> Stay in your OWN Aircraft thread and see how popular you are..... if its even still around?? maybe everyone on here that you try to clown on should pop off in your thread and keep the newbies informed huh????
> 
> You wanna be 'here' for peeps??? post up your trials and errors on you not being able to get your Eemco to work in your car and details and what you did or didnt dffer some real helpful info to 'your' customers LOL LOL
> You know why you dont?? cuz you dont know shit but try and PRETEND that you do.
> You spent hours on the phone brain picking all the real 'OG's' ans still COULD NOT get your set up working LOL LOL
> Thats why you tossed in your raggedy ass looking Rooster set up that you copied off the net LOL LOL and you were so fucking proud that it actually worked you had to post up the youtube vid a million times so everyone could see Hahahahaha!!!!
> Ugly ass shit with a hoopty ass rack hanging over an empty spare wheel well looking like a 8th grade shop class project LOL LOL Thats your only claim to OGism?????? Hahahaha!!!!!
> 
> what a fucking joke and thats a fucking fact and all 100% real talk and truth
> 
> The diffrence between you and me??  I dont pretend to know everything and Im not here for the sales and I enjoy the 'family' on here and not looking to blow smoke up peoples ass and recover from 3 credit cards being maxed out and now Im butt sore from those purcahses so I gotta get over on people.
> All that shit was documented when you first started posting up.
> 
> Im done.... the smell of your bullshit stinks like fucking death
> *


wow. your an idiot. ratrodder turned wannabe lowrider-too much time on your hands-no one forced you to buy parts from me. right? all the rest of garbage your saying is hearsay.



> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 12 2009, 10:35 PM~15963696
> *Hay Josh  Why don't you stay on your thread and stop messin with this one.  Seems like you like ripping this scabs off of old wounds.  And big deal you made one sell in six months.  Robert was right OG Mike wanted a dump that you had and you told Ted you didn't want him to come over.  If he wanted the dump it had to be sent to Ted and then sent back up here to Mike.  OG Mike is hell of cool.  He showed me everything about Hydros and installs.  And Mike Page Stand up guy.  OG Mike got me started on aircraft.  You Josh got me into buying to resell.  I got tired of herein abut the people you burned.  Drove the prices thru the roof.  Its one thing burning people out of state but the local home boyz    Like I said I would hate to see this thread get shut down so PLEASE take your toys and go play some were else.  To everyone else on this thread I'm Sorry but had to set the record streight for the new comers.  Buyer beware.
> *


lol. I met Mike yesterday. wtf you talkin about? and Ted. lol we are cool. don't know why your throwing peoples names around like your boys on here. Your just a pissed off haggler who I wouldnt trade my "junk" parts to. lol admit it.






> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 12 2009, 11:02 PM~15964024
> *:dunno:  Go on somewhere with your BS. I dont even know you, cornball.  :uh:
> *


:nosad: 

the truth hurts...banning my brother over porn pics....


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Dec 12 2009, 11:16 PM~15963527-->
> 
> 
> 
> My boy is busy working on Danny set up as I type....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Dec 13 2009, 02:21 AM~15965292
> *The homie OG Mike Ishiki from Sur Califas is finishing up your set up as we speak. (on the phone with him now) He is telling me he will send you some pictures of the finish set up on Monday evening. A couple more hard lines to bend.
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

Ice Pilots NWT on History channel  
Don't know if you get this show in the U.S.A,but it's cool,a northern airline with a fleet of WWII DC3's,DC4's,C46',etc.still in use,some cool pix in the fleet section.
http://www.icepilots.com/show.php


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 13 2009, 06:48 PM~15969411
> *Ice Pilots NWT on History channel
> Don't know if you get this show in the U.S.A,but it's cool,a northern airline with a fleet of WWII DC3's,DC4's,C46',etc.still in use,some cool pix in the fleet section.
> http://www.icepilots.com/show.php
> *


I jumped from a C47 about 10 years ago. I love those old planes, that and their hydraulics are the shiznit.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15969439
> *I jumped from a C47 about 10 years ago.
> *


 :0 Training I hope? :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 13 2009, 06:57 PM~15969464
> *:0 Training I hope? :biggrin:
> *


ha ha, yeah, I won something and it was the reward. That fucker was a noisy bumpy ride my friend.


----------



## 1229

this topic WAS good.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 13 2009, 11:01 AM~15967801
> *The only japanese homie that, I know that was born and raised in East L.A.
> *



Theres a lot from Gardena. I went to school with them. Mike is OG though. I member him from HIlow hydraulics in Gardena. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> I'M HERE IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING.
> JUST MET SOME GOOD FOLKS OFF THIS THREAD TODAY. AND HAD THE PLEASURE TO MEET AN OG FROM STOCKTON AREA-AS WELL AS A MEMBER FROM AN OG CAR CLUB NEWSTYLE(WHICH WHOM I RESPECT HIGHLY). THE INTERNET IS REALLY FAKE WHEN IT COMES TO WHO PEOPLE REALLY ARE.MEET PEOPLE FACE TO FACE-HANG A WHILE AND GET TO KNOW THEM...WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE PASSION. WE ALL STRUGGLE.
> NEWSTYLE66 AND OG MIKE..."NOW I BLAZE THIS BOWL FOR YOUR SAFE TRIP BACK HOME"
> 
> THANKS JOSH FOR THE PARTS WE GOT.....IL BE HOOKING UP WITH YOU FOR SOME MORE  UR NOT A FAN FAVORITE ON HERE BUT UR GOOD IN MY BOOK :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 13 2009, 03:03 PM~15969047
> *wow. your an idiot. ratrodder turned wannabe lowrider-too much time on your hands-no one forced you to buy parts from me. right? all the rest of garbage your saying is hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup?? Mr. plop plop fizz fizz 24 hour overnight instant Aircraft expert??

hearsay?? No, Fact  your story is consistant with others and how you deal with them

RatRodder??? Ive had a ride on main floor of Oakland already and it wasnt a ratrod,Cover and calander shots under my belt.

What you got?? or HAD... a once done ride that someone else built and you STILL COULDNT finish it off so you had to sell it??? 



:roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2009, 08:29 PM~15971957
> *this topic WAS good.
> *


Yeah, sorry Bro.

Rollinround is just a sketchy dishonest slice of shit who wont give up on his own bullshit and people should be warned and not be fooled by his hustle

gets sortta old whe he pops on here and starts tossn' shit at people


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 13 2009, 03:03 PM~15969047
> *wow. your an idiot. ratrodder turned wannabe lowrider-too much time on your hands-no one forced you to buy parts from me. right? all the rest of garbage your saying is hearsay.
> lol. I met Mike yesterday. wtf you talkin about? and Ted. lol we are cool. don't know why your throwing peoples names around like your boys on here. Your just a pissed off haggler who I wouldnt trade my "junk" parts to. lol admit it.
> :nosad:
> 
> the truth hurts...banning my brother over porn pics....
> *


Just to set the record straight. OG Mike was here today and we talked about how you did him on the dump that you wouldn't let him come over to pick up. NOW YOU GOING TO CALL YOUR NEW FRIEND A LIER TO :0 He gave you some good advice "you should stay off the Internet and just sell to your old customers. IF you have any that you didn't screw. End of conversation. Go ahead and call me all the names you want now. You know what happened at your house the only and last time I was there. Also Ted and OG Mike know what you did. Go ahead and say we all lied :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 13 2009, 10:28 PM~15973491
> *Yeah, sorry Bro.
> 
> Rollinround is just a sketchy dishonest slice of shit who wont give up on his own bullshit and people should be warned and not be fooled by his hustle
> 
> gets sortta old whe he pops on here and starts tossn' shit at people
> *


Let it go bro. Homie shit in his bed and now he has to sleep in it. We both don't want this thread to get jack up. He isn't worth it. We and all of the old timers know what he is about. Hopefully he will go away. I think he is mad at us because they reprocessed his Harley and he had to sell his car. :tears: Got alot of parts but can't sell them, I wonder why  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

I am glad I am just a aircraft conisuer :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2009, 10:01 AM~15975584
> *I am glad I am just a aircraft conisuer :biggrin:
> *


I can picture you saying that while smoking a fat cigar and wearing one of those eye pieces like the monoploy man has.... holding one of the end caps to your motors up to the light with your pinky finger stickin out.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2009, 08:01 AM~15975584
> *I am glad I am just a aircraft conisuer :biggrin:
> *


Im glad Im just a 'RatRodder WannaBe LowRider' ??? :biggrin: 

chicks dig that :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 14 2009, 12:28 AM~15973491
> *Yeah, sorry Bro.
> 
> 
> *


no apology needed.


:biggrin: 




besides it still a great topic with a lot of good people in here.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2009, 10:01 AM~15975584
> *I am glad I am just a chunky girl conisuer :biggrin:
> *


me too brother, me too!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 14 2009, 08:54 AM~15976358
> *Im glad Im just a 'RatRodder WannaBe LowRider' ???  :biggrin:
> 
> chicks dig that  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



I'm still laughing at the Mr. plop plop fizz fizz 24 hour Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 09:57 AM~15976884
> *I love hunting from my back porch.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2009, 01:25 PM~15977196
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

i dont hunt.


i just shoot guns for fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 11 2009, 11:08 AM~15947179
> *FOR SALE
> 
> These Aircraft dumps have been polished to a chrome like finsh and o-rings replaced at LM customs here in Dallas, Tx.
> 
> $250 for 2  + Shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 01:56 PM~15976873
> *no apology needed.
> :biggrin:
> besides it still a great topic with a lot of good people in here.
> *



x2


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

sup fellas


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 14 2009, 03:54 PM~15978550
> *x2
> *


i wasnt referring to you whitie.




j/k, waddup homeboy? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Airborne, TOPFAN
> *



Anonymous users = TATTOO-76 & Pinche DIPPINIT Joto


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 05:03 PM~15978665
> *i wasnt referring to you whitie.
> j/k, waddup homeboy? :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW CRACKER..... HOW IS THE WIFE


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 14 2009, 04:05 PM~15978688
> *I KNOW CRACKER..... HOW IS THE WIFE
> *


tired.


a week past the due date. everything is all good tho, just anxious. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 01:04 PM~15978677
> *Anonymous users = TATTOO-76 & Pinche DIPPINIT Joto
> *



Its funny to hear LA slang in a North Carolina accent, lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2009, 04:08 PM~15978721
> *Its funny to hear LA slang in a North Carolina accent, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

how can you hear me typing foo???????


:dunno: :ugh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2009, 07:29 PM~15971957
> *this topic WAS good.
> *


The arguing is entertaining. We got like 3 side fights going, All the Tia Marias
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 01:10 PM~15978735
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> how can you hear me typing foo???????
> :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


Because you are speaking out loud to spell it out. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2009, 04:12 PM~15978759
> *The arguing is entertaining. We got like 3 side fights going, All the Tia Marias
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


gotta admit, its better than naming a topic "black lowriders" and filling it full of white dudes.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 01:16 PM~15978811
> *gotta admit, its better than naming a topic "black lowriders" and filling it full of white dudes.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 14 2009, 01:59 PM~15978622
> *sup fellas
> *


You. I got you back on the trade. When they get here I'll have your address to shot this back to you.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 10:56 AM~15976873
> *no apology needed.
> :biggrin:
> besides it still a great topic with a lot of good people in here.
> *


What up TATTOO? You been wrenchin on your scooter? Now's the time to get it ready for spring. Shoot me some pics.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 14 2009, 07:24 PM~15981654
> *You.  I got you back on the trade.  When they get here I'll have your address to shot this back to you.
> *


orale......

I still need a Fenton pushrod cover also........


----------



## baghdady

Damn looks like people woke up in here :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15982336
> *Damn looks like people woke up in here  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 14 2009, 09:29 PM~15981698
> *What up TATTOO?  You been wrenchin on your scooter?  Now's the time to get it ready for spring.  Shoot me some pics.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

Hey geroge I send that out Wesnday thanks


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Dec 14 2009, 10:24 PM~15983952
> *Hey geroge I send that out Wesnday thanks
> *


Cool I'll get them boxed and ready to go. You should have them in time to throw a bow and ribbon on them for the Xmas tree :biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

WOW A GIFT FOR ME YOU SHOULDNT HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2009, 05:08 PM~15978721
> *Its funny to hear LA slang in a North Carolina accent, lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 15 2009, 12:04 PM~15987504
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

sup fellas


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 15 2009, 01:02 PM~15988018
> *sup fellas
> *


sup?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 14 2009, 10:27 PM~15982454
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 15 2009, 01:35 PM~15988303
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Mike says hi, and he's workin on it. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2009, 02:21 PM~15989273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 03:06 PM~15978696
> *tired.
> a week past the due date. everything is all good tho, just anxious. :biggrin:
> *


congrats man. hope all goes well.

having our first in june.. tryin to play it cool.. lol. all i can think is as soon as they can walk they be in the shop helping build. haha..


----------



## TOPFAN

...nothing but tire kickers in here, any way!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 15 2009, 04:21 PM~15989840
> *...nothing but tire kickers in here, any way!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 15 2009, 11:35 AM~15988303
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Mike called last night and said he tried send you some sneak pics bit couldn't get them to go threw. He asked me if he could send them to me and have me post them up. :biggrin: I told him no way. Homie mite go AWOL and show up on my door step. I told him to try to send less pics on each e mail. If you have time give him a call if you don't get them


----------



## 41bowtie

Que pasa George? 




3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, prewar_gm_access, 36chevy_1904


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 15 2009, 03:14 PM~15990360
> *Que pasa George?
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 41bowtie, prewar_gm_access, 36chevy_1904
> *


Boy it shure is nice and quite in here without Vavoso around.  I just hope he stays on his thead. How are those tanks working out. Post some pics when you get it together. I'm working on something alittle diferent.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Dec 15 2009, 03:19 PM~15989257-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mike says hi, and he's workin on it.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Dec 15 2009, 05:09 PM~15990310
> *Mike called last night and said he tried send you some sneak pics bit couldn't get them to go threw.  He asked me if he could send them to me and have me post them up. :biggrin: I told him no way.  Homie mite go AWOL and show up on my door step.  I told him to try to send less pics on each e mail. If you have time give him a call if you don't get them
> *



:biggrin: Good call lol. I will call him tonight


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 15 2009, 05:23 PM~15990477
> *Boy it shure is nice and quite in here without Vavoso around.   I just hope he stays on his thead. How are those tanks working out.  Post some pics when you get it together. I'm working on something alittle diferent.
> *



he reminds me of my fucked up neighbors that come out just to stir shit up.


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## ss62vert

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

> I'M HERE IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING.
> JUST MET SOME GOOD FOLKS OFF THIS THREAD TODAY. AND HAD THE PLEASURE TO MEET AN OG FROM STOCKTON AREA-AS WELL AS A MEMBER FROM AN OG CAR CLUB NEWSTYLE(WHICH WHOM I RESPECT HIGHLY). THE INTERNET IS REALLY FAKE WHEN IT COMES TO WHO PEOPLE REALLY ARE.MEET PEOPLE FACE TO FACE-HANG A WHILE AND GET TO KNOW THEM...WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE PASSION. WE ALL STRUGGLE.
> NEWSTYLE66 AND OG MIKE..."NOW I BLAZE THIS BOWL FOR YOUR SAFE TRIP BACK HOME"
> 
> THANKS JOSH FOR THE PARTS WE GOT.....IL BE HOOKING UP WITH YOU FOR SOME MORE  UR NOT A FAN FAVORITE ON HERE BUT UR GOOD IN MY BOOK :cheesy: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 15 2009, 12:19 PM~15989257
> *Mike says hi, and he's workin on it.  :biggrin:
> *


you feeling better now?? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2009, 05:26 AM~15996476
> *you feeling better now?? :biggrin:
> *


Yea, lol.
Man, i tell you what.... people really come out of the woodwork over some stuff. I had people hit me up , even several that i have never even spoken to before, and there is one thing im certain of.... the aircraft guys... (i mean the TRUE aircraft hydraulic fanatics who love this stuff and arent just out for the quick buck)... really stick together and try to put a positive spin on things and try to help out. One of them said it best when they used that old saying "birds of a feather flock together". I was just like... wow, alot of people read these topics that dont necessarily post a reply. Big thanks to everyone who has given me tips and pointers on where to go from here, its very much appreciated and now i cant wait until we slow down at work so i can get started back on it!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 16 2009, 07:17 AM~15996991
> *Yea, lol.
> Man, i tell you what.... people really come out of the woodwork over some stuff. I had people hit me up , even several that i have never even spoken to before, and there is one thing im certain of.... the aircraft guys... (i mean the TRUE aircraft hydraulic fanatics who love this stuff and arent just out for the quick buck)... really stick together and try to put a positive spin on things and try to help out. One of them said it best when they used that old saying "birds of a feather flock together". I was just like... wow, alot of people read these topics that dont necessarily post a reply. Big thanks to everyone who has given me tips and pointers on where to go from here, its very much appreciated and now i cant wait until we slow down at work so i can get started back on it!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


well aint no slowing down at my job, so im going to send you my 60 for the makeover.


----------



## Airborne

:0 
http://www.reincarnationauto.com/displayim...6996&fullsize=1


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 16 2009, 06:17 AM~15996991
> *Yea, lol.
> Man, i tell you what.... people really come out of the woodwork over some stuff. I had people hit me up , even several that i have never even spoken to before, and there is one thing im certain of.... the aircraft guys... (i mean the TRUE aircraft hydraulic fanatics who love this stuff and arent just out for the quick buck)... really stick together and try to put a positive spin on things and try to help out. One of them said it best when they used that old saying "birds of a feather flock together". I was just like... wow, alot of people read these topics that dont necessarily post a reply. Big thanks to everyone who has given me tips and pointers on where to go from here, its very much appreciated and now i cant wait until we slow down at work so i can get started back on it!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 16 2009, 08:08 AM~15997178
> *:0
> http://www.reincarnationauto.com/displayim...6996&fullsize=1
> *



Nice pic, good the see the pumps in action.


WHATS UP GUYS, just doing a drive by. AND I SEE the bullets are still flying up in here. 

Thats why I stay out of the hood and stay safe. LOL


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 16 2009, 11:52 AM~15997440
> *Nice pic, good the see the pumps in action.
> WHATS UP GUYS, just doing a drive by.  AND I SEE the bullets are still flying.
> 
> Thats why I stay out of the hood and stay safe. LOL
> *


I see them from time to time when the old timers fly their planes in for air shows. I had a hook up that I never reall had a chance to use and he died. If I wasn't deployed I would have hauled a truck load of parts out of there!

I am chasing some leads down to see who else is down.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 16 2009, 09:17 AM~15996991
> *Yea, lol.
> Man, i tell you what.... people really come out of the woodwork over some stuff. I had people hit me up , even several that i have never even spoken to before, and there is one thing im certain of.... the aircraft guys... (i mean the TRUE aircraft hydraulic fanatics who love this stuff and arent just out for the quick buck)... really stick together and try to put a positive spin on things and try to help out. One of them said it best when they used that old saying "birds of a feather flock together". I was just like... wow, alot of people read these topics that dont necessarily post a reply. Big thanks to everyone who has given me tips and pointers on where to go from here, its very much appreciated and now i cant wait until we slow down at work so i can get started back on it!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


i just got a warm feeling in my heart.




and my pants. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 16 2009, 06:17 AM~15996991
> *Yea, lol.
> Man, i tell you what.... people really come out of the woodwork over some stuff. I had people hit me up , even several that i have never even spoken to before, and there is one thing im certain of.... the aircraft guys... (i mean the TRUE aircraft hydraulic fanatics who love this stuff and arent just out for the quick buck)... really stick together and try to put a positive spin on things and try to help out. One of them said it best when they used that old saying "birds of a feather flock together". I was just like... wow, alot of people read these topics that dont necessarily post a reply. Big thanks to everyone who has given me tips and pointers on where to go from here, its very much appreciated and now i cant wait until we slow down at work so i can get started back on it!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *





> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2009, 08:03 AM~15997502
> *i just got a warm feeling in my heart.
> and my pants. :cheesy:
> *



GAY X 64 & 76 :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2009, 03:26 PM~15999579
> *GAY X 64 & 76 :uh:
> *


www.thisposthasbeeneditedbydippinit.com/finishcar/40963.com


----------



## Pescos Inc.

I just read all 320 pages and man this stuff is really cool. I would love to get my hands on some 777 or some shotgun roosters. what does it take to run aircraft? Do I like need a lot of money? I am new to the game, but trying to repp hard. Let me know if I have to run Adex. How many batteries do I need? And what about switches for the bitches?? I want 16. thanks fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 11 2009, 08:08 AM~15947179
> *FOR SALE
> 
> These Aircraft dumps have been polished to a chrome like finsh and o-rings replaced at LM customs here in Dallas, Tx.
> 
> $250 for 2  + Shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold Thanks!!


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 2 2009, 03:32 PM~14653723
> *eemco setup for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nos eemcos,pumps,slowdowns,checkvalves,hydroaire dumps. And aircraft used matching tanks
> 
> $3500 priced to sell fast
> *


Is this still available?? I have a 76 Grand Prix. Will it fit? Thanks


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 15 2009, 01:12 AM~14479267
> *On this one, small little black box with the yellow cable? What is that called?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


small little black box with yellow cable


----------



## DIPPINIT

Wheres Tower of Power Fan?? TOPFAN


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2009, 03:48 PM~15999808
> *small little black box with yellow cable
> *


ohh shit.. I spit out my drink when I read this one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 03:40 PM~15999727
> *I just read all 320 pages and man this stuff is really cool. I would love to get my hands on some 777 or some shotgun roosters. what does it take to run aircraft? Do I like need a lot of money? I am new to the game, but trying to repp hard. Let me know if I have to run Adex. How many batteries do I need? And what about switches for the bitches?? I want 16. thanks fellas :thumbsup:
> *



Make sure you only run 2 pumps. 2 on the left and 2 on the right is cool. But never 4 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 16 2009, 04:25 PM~16000113
> *Make sure you only run 2 pumps. 2 on the left and 2 on the right is cool. But never 4  :0
> *


You forgot to tell him that no matter what the price is... cut it in half and then double it.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 16 2009, 04:40 PM~16000254
> *You forgot to tell him that no matter what the price is... cut it in half and then double it.
> *


----------



## azmurh

I want. To know how long it took to read all 320 pages


----------



## Mr Impala

i saw this at the chrome shop today looked like some sort of cool lid for a trash can or something!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 05:25 PM~16000663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this at the chrome shop today looked like some sort of cool lid for a trash can or something!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that's hilarious :biggrin: They are chrome ash trays :cheesy:


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 16 2009, 04:12 PM~16001128
> *that's hilarious  :biggrin:  They are chrome ash trays  :cheesy:
> *




WONT THE ASHES FALL THROUGH AND BURN A HOLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2009, 03:41 PM~16000267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 16 2009, 06:12 PM~16001128
> *that's hilarious  :biggrin:  They are chrome ash trays  :cheesy:
> *




nope those are some custom cup holders for the training monte six foe.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 16 2009, 08:58 PM~16002781
> *nope those are some custom cup holders for the training monte six foe.
> *


 Damn you got it :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2009, 01:41 PM~16000267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OK Ok, Its one thing to be on LIL 24/7, but when you are looking for stupid pics to post is too much :uh: 

the lego one was funny as hell though. I saved it :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 16 2009, 06:00 PM~16002796
> *Damn you got it :biggrin:
> *



I just got off phone with Mike. he said we are going to "test" your setup in my 63 to see if it works. Maybe I'll leave it in there for a wwhhiille :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2009, 09:08 PM~16002895
> *I just got off phone with Mike. he said we are going to "test" your setup in my 63 to see if it works. Maybe I'll leave it in there for a wwhhiille :0
> *



:0 Make sure you take pictures of the whole layout. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2009, 08:08 PM~16002895
> *I just got off phone with Mike. he said we are going to "test" your setup in my 63 to see if it works. Maybe I'll leave it in there for a wwhhiille :0
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2009, 02:41 PM~16000267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like ICEE's :cheesy: I use to collect those stamps on the cups to win prizes when I was a kid :biggrin: 

Slurpee's never had free prizes


----------



## DIPPINIT

Any "RED TAG" Sales going on before Christmas??


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 17 2009, 03:18 PM~16010029
> *Any "RED TAG" Sales going on before Christmas??
> *


Red tag= unservicable.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 16 2009, 09:07 PM~16002884-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK Ok, Its one thing to be on LIL 24/7, but when you are looking for stupid pics to post is too much :uh:
> 
> the lego one was funny as hell though. I saved it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 02:08 PM~16009901
> *I like ICEE's
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had one today
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Dec 17 2009, 02:27 PM~16010108
> *Red tag= unservicable.
> *


we all know that, but someone on Layitlow thinks their red tag parts are NOS and better than anything else god put on the earth.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2009, 11:54 AM~16010388
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i had one today
> we all know that, but someone on Layitlow thinks their red tag parts are NOS and better than anything else god put on the earth.
> *



NOS from the Titanic, lol


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2009, 03:54 PM~16010388
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i had one today
> we all know that, but someone on Layitlow thinks their red tag parts are NOS and better than anything else god put on the earth.
> *


And they want to sell the fucker for $1,500.00


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 17 2009, 02:57 PM~16010424
> *NOS from the Titanic, lol
> *


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Can you gas hop with 777's? Thanks.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 03:05 PM~16010499
> *Can you gas hop with 777's? Thanks.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

I hope I don't offend you or other people on here by saying this, but that's just it. People will talk shit to you if you're car doesn't have candy paint or if it just has stock paint. People will see the defects of a car instead of the potential. People would rather criticize a leaky hydraulic system, than spend the extra 15 minutes and help a newcomer on how to prevent/fix them. 

Unlike any other car discipline, this one is very oriented towards do it yourselfers and a one where the welder and painter dominate. If you're not either one then you need to have to deep pockets to be competitive. People can't respect a well built car if it's bought unless it's worth upwards of 30 k. 

You don't see this anywhere else outside of lowriding. It's not what it used to be because peoples motivation for having a clean lowrider are crushed as soon as they take their car out. We're running the newcomers from lowriding because their first car isn't as clean as our 4th or 5th. No newcomers and we expect to get bigger.

People get into cars because they like to socialize, and it's easier to slap on a wing on an import and go cruising, racing, play, whatever with a bunch of them. If you only have the budget to juice and put spokes on your car, you're not even allowed to ride along with clubs regardless if you want to join or just appreciate lowriders and want to hang out with people who do the same.

That said we just need more organization, the 90's were about the streets. Now we've limited ourselves to shows.

So, in short. Organization, acceptance, and there isn't any more cars that can be made into lowriders being manufactured.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 03:13 PM~16010587
> *I hope I don't offend you or other people on here by saying this, but that's just it. People will talk shit to you if you're car doesn't have candy paint or if it just has stock paint. People will see the defects of a car instead of the potential. People would rather criticize a leaky hydraulic system, than spend the extra 15 minutes and help a newcomer on how to prevent/fix them.
> 
> Unlike any other car discipline, this one is very oriented towards do it yourselfers and a one where the welder and painter dominate. If you're not either one then you need to have to deep pockets to be competitive. People can't respect a well built car if it's bought unless it's worth upwards of 30 k.
> 
> You don't see this anywhere else outside of lowriding. It's not what it used to be because peoples motivation for having a clean lowrider are crushed as soon as they take their car out. We're running the newcomers from lowriding because their first car isn't as clean as our 4th or 5th. No newcomers and we expect to get bigger.
> 
> People get into cars because they like to socialize, and it's easier to slap on a wing on an import and go cruising, racing, play, whatever with a bunch of them. If you only have the budget to juice and put spokes on your car, you're not even allowed to ride along with clubs regardless if you want to join or just appreciate lowriders and want to hang out with people who do the same.
> 
> That said we just need more organization, the 90's were about the streets. Now we've limited ourselves to shows.
> 
> So, in short. Organization, acceptance, and there isn't any more cars that can be made into lowriders being manufactured.
> *



:tears:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 04:13 PM~16010587
> *I hope I don't offend you or other people on here by saying this, but that's just it. People will talk shit to you if you're car doesn't have candy paint or if it just has stock paint. People will see the defects of a car instead of the potential. People would rather criticize a leaky hydraulic system, than spend the extra 15 minutes and help a newcomer on how to prevent/fix them.
> 
> Unlike any other car discipline, this one is very oriented towards do it yourselfers and a one where the welder and painter dominate. If you're not either one then you need to have to deep pockets to be competitive. People can't respect a well built car if it's bought unless it's worth upwards of 30 k.
> 
> You don't see this anywhere else outside of lowriding. It's not what it used to be because peoples motivation for having a clean lowrider are crushed as soon as they take their car out. We're running the newcomers from lowriding because their first car isn't as clean as our 4th or 5th. No newcomers and we expect to get bigger.
> 
> People get into cars because they like to socialize, and it's easier to slap on a wing on an import and go cruising, racing, play, whatever with a bunch of them. If you only have the budget to juice and put spokes on your car, you're not even allowed to ride along with clubs regardless if you want to join or just appreciate lowriders and want to hang out with people who do the same.
> 
> That said we just need more organization, the 90's were about the streets. Now we've limited ourselves to shows.
> 
> So, in short. Organization, acceptance, and there isn't any more cars that can be made into lowriders being manufactured.
> *


I drive my bomb damn near every day. I NEVER want a trailor queen. Cars were meant to be driven.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 12:05 PM~16010499
> *Can you gas hop with 777's? Thanks.
> *



yes you can... but you have to make sure you use 92 octane :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 17 2009, 04:28 PM~16010707
> *yes you can... but you have to make sure you use 92 octane :biggrin:
> *


with lead substitute.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc.+Dec 17 2009, 03:13 PM~16010587-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't offend you or other people on here by saying this, but that's just it. People will talk shit to you if you're car doesn't have candy paint or if it just has stock paint. People will see the defects of a car instead of the potential. People would rather criticize a leaky hydraulic system, than spend the extra 15 minutes and help a newcomer on how to prevent/fix them.
> 
> Unlike any other car discipline, this one is very oriented towards do it yourselfers and a one where the welder and painter dominate. If you're not either one then you need to have to deep pockets to be competitive. People can't respect a well built car if it's bought unless it's worth upwards of 30 k.
> 
> You don't see this anywhere else outside of lowriding. It's not what it used to be because peoples motivation for having a clean lowrider are crushed as soon as they take their car out. We're running the newcomers from lowriding because their first car isn't as clean as our 4th or 5th. No newcomers and we expect to get bigger.
> 
> People get into cars because they like to socialize, and it's easier to slap on a wing on an import and go cruising, racing, play, whatever with a bunch of them. If you only have the budget to juice and put spokes on your car, you're not even allowed to ride along with clubs regardless if you want to join or just appreciate lowriders and want to hang out with people who do the same.
> 
> That said we just need more organization, the 90's were about the streets. Now we've limited ourselves to shows.
> 
> So, in short. Organization, acceptance, and there isn't any more cars that can be made into lowriders being manufactured.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2009, 03:15 PM~16010599
> *:tears:
> *


:tears: :tears:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 17 2009, 04:34 PM~16011261
> *:tears: :tears:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT _@Dec 17 2009, 01:13 PM~16010587
> *I hope I don't offend you or other people on here by saying this, but that's just it. People will talk shit to you if you're car doesn't have candy paint or if it just has stock paint. People will see the defects of a car instead of the potential. People would rather criticize a leaky hydraulic system, than spend the extra 15 minutes and help a newcomer on how to prevent/fix them.
> 
> Unlike any other car discipline, this one is very oriented towards do it yourselfers and a one where the welder and painter dominate. If you're not either one then you need to have to deep pockets to be competitive. People can't respect a well built car if it's bought unless it's worth upwards of 30 k.
> 
> You don't see this anywhere else outside of lowriding. It's not what it used to be because peoples motivation for having a clean lowrider are crushed as soon as they take their car out. We're running the newcomers from lowriding because their first car isn't as clean as our 4th or 5th. No newcomers and we expect to get bigger.
> 
> People get into cars because they like to socialize, and it's easier to slap on a wing on an import and go cruising, racing, play, whatever with a bunch of them. If you only have the budget to juice and put spokes on your car, you're not even allowed to ride along with clubs regardless if you want to join or just appreciate lowriders and want to hang out with people who do the same.
> 
> That said we just need more organization, the 90's were about the streets. Now we've limited ourselves to shows.
> 
> So, in short. Organization, acceptance, and there isn't any more cars that can be made into lowriders being manufactured.
> *





...this guy writes pretty good. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 02:13 PM~16010587
> *It's not what it used to be because peoples motivation for having a clean lowrider are crushed as soon as they take their car out. We're running the newcomers from lowriding because their first car isn't as clean as our 4th or 5th. No newcomers and we expect to get bigger.it's easier to slap on a wing on an import and go cruising, racing, play, whatever with a bunch of them.
> *


Same can be said about kids slapping a set of $300 rims on a miled out raggedy caddy or lincoln 4 dr and repping a plaque in the back window,what does that say about lowriding? :uh:


----------



## Airborne

How many people are having success with a single pump two dump setup?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 17 2009, 05:32 PM~16012476
> *Same can be said about kids slapping a set of $300 rims on a miled out raggedy caddy or lincoln 4 dr and repping a plaque in the back window,what does that say about lowriding? :uh:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

read this and thought damn... wonder where he seen that. lol.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 17 2009, 01:28 PM~16010707
> *yes you can... but you have to make sure you use 92 octane :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 17 2009, 04:39 PM~16012546
> *How many people are having success with a single pump two dump setup?
> *


I get about 64 with a single pump and only 3 batteries. Fully charged of course  



















Thats 1/64 of an inch :nicoderm:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 17 2009, 10:24 PM~16014975
> *I get about 64 with a single pump and only 3 batteries.  Fully charged of course
> Thats 1/64 of an inch :nicoderm:
> *



Bumper :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 17 2009, 02:41 PM~16011878
> *...this guy writes pretty good.  :biggrin:
> *


Funny thing is, I never even read that post, and people actually responded :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 17 2009, 10:10 PM~16016175
> *Funny thing is, I never even read that post, and people actually responded :biggrin:
> *


What the fuck is that supposed to mean? :uh: 

Pinche wanna be ....


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 17 2009, 09:27 PM~16016367
> *What the fuck is that supposed to mean? :uh:
> 
> Pinche wanna be ....
> *


It was a post from another topic :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 17 2009, 07:46 PM~16013903
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> read this and thought damn...  wonder where he seen that. lol.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 02:05 PM~16010499
> *Can you gas hop with 777's? Thanks.
> *


I find it funny,that someone with a user name like "pescos inc." asking this? :biggrin: :dunno: :ugh: :|


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 17 2009, 05:39 PM~16012546
> *How many people are having success with a single pump two dump setup?
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

*RED TAG NOS*


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 02:44 PM~15999768
> *Is this still available?? I have a 76 Grand Prix. Will it fit? Thanks
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

...JUST DONT USE THE END CAPS FOR TANK ENDS...LOL


----------



## Rollinaround

.... :x:


----------



## Rollinaround

:420:


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 17 2009, 10:58 PM~16017152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :420:
> *


these little tactairs work good, i think those are the actual two that i had used....


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 18 2009, 01:03 AM~16017181
> *these little tactairs work good, i think those are the actual two that i had used....
> *


YOU RAN SOME LIKE THESE? FOR REAR IN WHAT CAR? YOU ALSO HAD THOSE 3 PORTS...YOU THE "TACTAIR MAN"


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 17 2009, 11:05 PM~16017194
> *YOU RAN SOME LIKE THESE? FOR REAR IN WHAT CAR? YOU ALSO HAD THOSE 3 PORTS...YOU THE "TACTAIR MAN"
> *


actually put them in the front of a cutlass... they were very accurate. i told the owner not to hop with them but he said he did a little and didnt have any problems.  they origionally came from you


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 18 2009, 01:14 AM~16017251
> *actually put them in the front of a cutlass... they were very accurate. i told the owner not to hop with them but he said he did a little and didnt have any problems.   they origionally came from you
> *


RIGHT ON. They are a very common valve used today in aircraft. I got an old NOS batch years ago. Only have a few or so left. The spot has over 50 NOS ones-same exact ones, but he cant sell them for no less than $800 ea. His aircraft business on them is that lucrative. Its weird how parts work. Shelf life means it all. But means nothing to us.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, ElShawn


----------



## Rollinaround

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, Cadillac Heaven, ElShawn
:biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 17 2009, 11:59 PM~16017159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Why not share some knowledge Mr.24 hour Aircraft 'expert' on why you couldnt get the Eemco to work in your trunk :roflmao: 

I remember you bragging that you had the repair manual and everything for it.Was it in french??? couldnt read it???

Where did that pump end up?? back on the shelf wrapped in clingwrap with a 'rare' 'nos' 'inspected by faculty' tag on it???? or is it one of these

you must be broke ass as hell, only time you come in here is for shameless self promotion or to try and sell shit or to toss some BS remark at someone

too bad you really dont know shit at all to back up the product you sell


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 12:03 AM~16017185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: thats your claim to fame???? :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 01:25 AM~16017328
> *Why not share some knowledge Mr.24 hour Aircraft 'expert' on why you couldnt get the Eemco to work in your trunk  :roflmao:
> 
> I remember you bragging that you had the repair manual and everything for it.Was it in french??? couldnt read it???
> 
> Where did that pump end up?? back on the shelf wrapped in clingwrap with a 'rare' 'nos' 'inspected by faculty' tag on it????  or is it one of these
> 
> you must be broke ass as hell, only time you come in here is for shameless self promotion or to try and sell shit or to toss some BS remark at someone
> 
> too bad you really dont know shit at all to back up the product you sell
> *



You really don't mean shit. Start collecting Elvis records or something. Or better yet take a trip back down here and have a talk with me.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 01:28 AM~16017349
> *:uh:  thats your claim to fame????  :roflmao:
> *



more than you and most of your "crew" has done. That was my first setup. The car is gone, next one will be different...but I am proud of it.  It has you on my nuts.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 12:28 AM~16017353
> *You really don't mean shit. Start collecting Elvis records or something. Or better yet take a trip back down here and have a talk with me.
> *


 :uh: Yeah thuggy JR... will do :cheesy: 

maybe you can try and blow some more smoke up my ass and beg for me to buy your overpriced shit off you like last time :nono:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 01:35 AM~16017408
> *:uh:  Yeah thuggy JR... will do  :cheesy:
> 
> maybe you can try and blow some more smoke up my ass and beg for me to buy your overpriced shit off you like last time  :nono:
> *



Like I said...


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 12:30 AM~16017368
> *more than you and most of your "crew" has done. That was my first setup. The car is gone, next one will be different...but I am proud of it.  It has you on my nuts.
> *



why you PMing me?? I got nothing to hide.... Ill call your dishonest shit out in the open so your self promoting feedback will balance itself out and newcomers wont get screwd


----------



## LAC_MASTA

wow.... does this thread come with free popcorn?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 01:38 AM~16017434
> *why you PMing me?? I got nothing to hide.... Ill call your dishonest shit out in the open so your self promoting feedback will balance itself out and newcomers wont get screwd
> *



Im sure most people don't know the story about you. You bought parts in person from me. Handed me money. end of story. They were all NOS.

so. The rest of the bullshit you talk is hearsay. Your a nobody...a hater. like your friends.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 18 2009, 01:38 AM~16017438
> *wow.... does this thread come with free popcorn?
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 01:41 AM~16017455
> *Im sure most people don't know the story about you. You bought parts in person from me. Handed me money. end of story. They were all NOS.
> 
> so. The rest of the bullshit you talk is hearsay. Your a nobody...a hater. like your friends.
> *



oh yeah....and ˆ even let send me the money you were short of. :uh:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 12:36 AM~16017420
> *Like I said...
> *


Like I said....

you pretend to be Mr Authority on Aircraft and come on here selling shit and pretending to be an asset to this thread....

talk about your trials and errors with the eemco set up you couldnt get working??

you seem to want to avoid that


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 17 2009, 10:53 PM~16017119
> *...JUST DONT USE THE END CAPS FOR TANK ENDS...LOL
> *



That was baddass. Get tired of the same shit over and over


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 01:44 AM~16017471
> *Like I said....
> 
> you pretend to be Mr Authority on Aircraft and come on here selling shit and pretending to be an asset to this thread....
> 
> talk about your trials and errors with the eemco set up you couldnt get working??
> 
> you seem to want to avoid that
> *



First off, I have no idea what you were referring to, but now I do. I have several eemcos. Yes I tested one on the rivi. The only problem was the cylinders. The rooster works fine with regular cylinders.
Thats hands on experience.
....how bout you?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 01:45 AM~16017476
> *That was baddass. Get tired of the same shit over and over
> *



I was just fuckin with you almaden boy... :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 12:41 AM~16017455
> *Im sure most people don't know the story about you. You bought parts in person from me. Handed me money. end of story. They were all NOS.
> 
> so. The rest of the bullshit you talk is hearsay. Your a nobody...a hater. like your friends.
> *



Im a nobody???? a hater?????? :tears: 

ok... ill go now and become someone special like you


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 01:48 AM~16017494
> *Im a nobody???? a hater??????  :tears:
> 
> ok... ill go now and become someone special like you
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 17 2009, 11:47 PM~16017492
> *I was just fuckin with you almaden boy... :biggrin:
> *



85 AND ALMADEN EXPRESSWAY :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 01:00 AM~11349940
> *What ever happened to the Aircraft topic? Did it get removed because of all the bashing that went on in the last pages?
> 
> I was looking for the topic today but couldn't find it. I really wanted to look some stuff up, because I just bought 2 pesco 280's, some filters and a tank from HustlerSpank (thanks homie!) I already had some NOS Kohler check valves and NOS #6 zigzags laying around, so I'm going to build an aircraft setup into my '78 Ford LTD. The old topic was a great source for info, pictures and just to share.
> 
> So post up your stuff, share some stories and try to make this a great topic again!
> *



SAME AS HAPPENING TO THIS TOPIS, BUT JUST TOOK A LIL LONGER :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 01:50 AM~16017506
> *85 AND ALMADEN EXPRESSWAY :biggrin:
> *



you were born in a field? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 01:51 AM~16017509
> *SAME AS HAPPENING TO THIS TOPIS, BUT JUST TOOK A LIL LONGER :biggrin:
> *



fokker I was adding pics ...even fish too. :biggrin: 

Until ..... :roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 12:47 AM~16017489
> *First off, I have no idea what you were referring to, but now I do. I have several eemcos. Yes I tested one on the rivi. The only problem was the cylinders. The rooster works fine with regular cylinders.
> Thats hands on experience.
> ....how bout you?
> *



I was hoping to learn from you Obi Wan..... but you're stingy or secretive with your knowledge oh great one... plus you have insulted me and scared me away

Ill never be anything in the aircraft world now

I leave this place and return to my clan in shame


----------



## Pescos Inc.

I am really surprised at all this fighting in here. i was thought aircraft hydraulics was a brotherhood.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Can I run a 1 pump rooster and still hit 3 on corners? Thanks


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 17 2009, 11:53 PM~16017520
> *I was hoping to learn from you Obi Wan.....  but you're stingy or secretive with your knowledge oh great one... plus you have insulted me and scared me away
> 
> Ill never be anything in the aircraft world now
> 
> I leave this place and return to my clan in shame
> *


Whats up Mr Rite. Is that really you in your avatar??


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 17 2009, 11:51 PM~16017509
> *SAME AS HAPPENING TO THIS TOPIS, BUT JUST TOOK A LIL LONGER :biggrin:
> *


I hope it doesn't come to that. I was bumming when the old topic got deleted. Maybe they'll just move it to the Cabaret section! :cheesy: LOL


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 12:47 AM~16017489
> *First off, I have no idea what you were referring to, but now I do. I have several eemcos. Yes I tested one on the rivi. The only problem was the cylinders. The rooster works fine with regular cylinders.
> Thats hands on experience.
> ....how bout you?
> *


Hay Josh, This has been a good thread. It seems like when you come around shit gets slung. Can you PLEASE take this to your thread. I don't want to get into another beef with you. Everyone knows how we feel about each other. There are a lot of people here that are not going to forget what's happened in the past. I know they don't want to voice there opinions because they don't want to loose another good thread. Once again I'm not trying to start up something, I just wish you would stay on your thread. Have a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 12:56 AM~16017534
> *Whats up Mr Rite. Is that really you in your avatar??
> *


Hay Mr Pesco Inc is that a picture of a pesco on your avatar??


----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 04:51 AM~16017940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics man.

is there any advantage to going with side port cylinders?

noticed them in that last pic. thought i would ask.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2009, 05:05 PM~16011490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard he will have a booth at next years supershow.


----------



## lowbird

How about some positive to balance out the negative..... I did business with prewar_gm_access, He gave me a hell of a deal and was quick on shipping..... I would definately trust him and do business again.....thanks


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 01:51 AM~16017855
> *Hay Mr Pesco Inc is that a picture of a pesco on your avatar??
> *


Yesir it is. It is a rare 203 Pesco,


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 18 2009, 06:23 AM~16018457
> *nice pics man.
> 
> is there any advantage to going with side port cylinders?
> 
> noticed them in that last pic. thought i would ask.
> *


The oil flows faster into the cylinder


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 02:32 AM~16017918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice SIdewinders
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 11:51 AM~16017855
> *Hay Mr Pesco Inc is that a picture of a pesco on your avatar??
> *


:roflmao:

What up George?!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 10:05 AM~16019125
> *The oil flows faster into the cylinder
> *


good to know. 

never woulda thunk it would make a differance...

but if this is the case why we dont see that used on hoppers?


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 18 2009, 10:24 AM~16019269
> *good to know.
> 
> never woulda thunk it would make a differance...
> 
> but if this is the case why we dont see that used on hoppers?
> *


cuz it dosent.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 12:56 AM~16017534
> *Whats up Mr Rite. Is that really you in your avatar??
> *



Bootzilla uses aircraft on the Mothership ya know


dont forget your pfunkcard if you wanna ride across the universe



on the one ....uh


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Dec 18 2009, 08:37 AM~16018944
> *How about some positive to balance out the negative..... I did business with prewar_gm_access, He gave me a hell of a deal and was quick on shipping..... I would definately trust him and do business again.....thanks
> *


Yeah, PreWar George has become a positive asset to the Aircraft Hobby helping people and stepping up big time when people need it, and he's helped ALOT of people.Not just a couple to create a smokescreen in order to hide past dishonest deals.... PreWar is good peeps

A trusted honest seller that I wouldnt hesitate for a second to deal with


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 09:14 AM~16019679
> *Bootzilla uses aircraft on the Mothership ya know
> dont forget your pfunkcard if you wanna ride across the universe
> on the one ....uh
> *


thats a bad CD. I have it :biggrin: 

what up Robert. Thanks for thre parts


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 10:22 AM~16019756
> *Yeah, PreWar George has become a positive asset to the Aircraft Hobby helping people and stepping up big time when people need it, and he's helped ALOT of people.Not just a couple to create a smokescreen in order to hide past dishonest deals....  PreWar is good peeps
> 
> A trusted honest seller that I wouldnt hesitate for a second to deal with
> *


Just to add more fuel I did a deal with George and he gave me a sweet offer I couldn't pass up will do repeat business again thanks


----------



## DIPPINIT




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 11:22 AM~16019756
> *Yeah, PreWar George has become a positive asset to the Aircraft Hobby helping people and stepping up big time when people need it, and he's helped ALOT of people.Not just a couple to create a smokescreen in order to hide past dishonest deals....  PreWar is good peeps
> 
> A trusted honest seller that I wouldnt hesitate for a second to deal with
> *


Add topfan(Abel),and mr lac(Chapo) to that list,very good guys,HONEST,who are always willing to give a great deal,or lend advice.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 08:00 PM~16020123
> *
> *


This post has been edited by DIPPINIT: Today, 08:05 PM


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 10:22 AM~16019756
> *Yeah, PreWar George has become a positive asset to the Aircraft Hobby helping people and stepping up big time when people need it, and he's helped ALOT of people.Not just a couple to create a smokescreen in order to hide past dishonest deals....  PreWar is good peeps
> 
> A trusted honest seller that I wouldnt hesitate for a second to deal with
> *


GEORGE IS A REAL KOOL GUY AND HE KEEPS IT REAL


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> http://i46.tinypic.com/xfoh77.jpg[/img]


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 17 2009, 04:39 PM~16012546
> *How many people are having success with a single pump two dump setup?
> *


I think this guy is and this was his 1st AC setup so RollinGarbage has no excuse why his looked like a miedra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 10:51 AM~16020045
> *thats a bad CD. I have it :biggrin:
> 
> what up Robert. Thanks for thre parts
> *


Quite welcome, your set up is gonna be 'bangn'


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 18 2009, 12:25 PM~16020732
> *I think this guy is and this was his 1st AC setup so RollinGarbage has no excuse why his looked like a miedra
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


Jaime I might have to steal your cloth covered wire touch :cheesy: Ill ask permission first before I do it :biggrin: 

Small attention to detail like that make people remember and make it fun


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 17 2009, 11:03 PM~16017181
> *these little tactairs work good, i think those are the actual two that i had used....
> *


yup they went in my old Cutlass!!! never had any problems with those dumps!


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 18 2009, 10:24 AM~16020329
> *Add topfan(Abel),and mr lac(Chapo) to that list,very good guys,HONEST,who are always willing to give a great deal,or lend advice.
> *



X2... Topfan, Mr. Lac, Dippinit, Jamie ViejitosNM, Andy Lodi, Mike Ishiki all helped me with either parts or advice. I would recommend any of these guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 18 2009, 12:06 PM~16021085
> *X2...  Topfan, Mr. Lac, Dippinit, Jamie ViejitosNM, Andy Lodi, Mike Ishiki all helped me with either parts or advice. I would recommend any of these guys.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Rick, I know you like to fly under the radar, but you got some baddass cars


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 12:52 PM~16020938
> *Jaime I might have to steal your cloth covered wire touch  :cheesy:  Ill ask permission first before I do it :biggrin:
> 
> Small attention to detail like that make people remember and make it fun
> *


its all you homie,hit me up when you are ready Tattoo gave me a good suggestion.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 18 2009, 01:06 PM~16021085
> *X2...  Topfan, Mr. Lac, Dippinit, Jamie ViejitosNM, Andy Lodi, Mike Ishiki all helped me with either parts or advice. I would recommend any of these guys.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the props homie but im just a small fish in this game......


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 18 2009, 03:25 PM~16020732
> *I think this guy is and this was his 1st AC setup so RollinGarbage has no excuse why his looked like a miedra
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


I thought you posted that before, that is EXACTLY what I am looking for. I just need to have a yard sale to fund it. Know anyone who wants an ACOG?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 18 2009, 01:06 PM~16021085
> *X2...  Topfan, Mr. Lac, Dippinit, Jamie ViejitosNM, Andy Lodi, Mike Ishiki all helped me with either parts or advice. I would recommend any of these guys.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yup yup ^^^^ all of the above.... Jason Tattoo also was super cool to me when I first started looking.Not sure if he really has much for sale these days but he took the time to explain things to me,share knowledge and even kicked down some freebies when I bought parts from him. "Useable' freebies, not junk that noone else would want to buy because it would never be useable in a set up.
ThugNasty and 41 Bowtie were cool peeps as well when I started looking for my set up.

There's a solid family in here once you sort out all the garbage


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 18 2009, 01:20 PM~16021202
> *its all you homie,hit me up when you are ready Tattoo gave me a good suggestion.......
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 18 2009, 12:25 PM~16020732
> *I think this guy is and this was his 1st AC setup so RollinGarbage has no excuse why his looked like a miedra
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


Thats a bad ass set you there. My faveret U tube flic. I got you Xmas present. I'll try to get yours sent soon. Give me a call.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 18 2009, 11:24 AM~16020329
> *Add topfan(Abel),and mr lac(Chapo) to that list,very good guys,HONEST,who are always willing to give a great deal,or lend advice.
> *


Stop it you guys your making it sound like I'm a good person. I'm not all that. Just trying to help out the movement. Aircraft is coming back real strong. If we had a bunch of sellers that sold over price bad parts and didn't care to make it right. I don't think this would last long. I have to give credit where credit is do, Josh got me started on looking for parts. I have always felt that this stuff has been over priced. $600 and up for a pesco EQ is a little out there. I use to build vintage Harley's Knuckleheads Panhead and Flat heads. Parts were hard to find but out there. I have met some good peeps looking for this stuff. Mike Isiki has helped me out a lot. He stand behind his work and parts. I have learned a lot from him not just were to find the stuff but morals. Ted Wells has helped me out a lot to. We are always trading parts. I thought we lost TATTOO when the last thread got shut down. He is a youngster but homie has done his home work. He has a lot of knowledge and at one time had a massive collection. I'm talking to much. I'll try to get some new pics soon. That's what we like.


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 03:28 PM~16022237
> *Stop it you guys your making it sound like I'm a good person.  I'm not all that.  Just trying to help out the movement.  Aircraft is coming back real strong.  If we had a bunch of sellers that sold over price bad parts and didn't care to make it right.  I don't think this would last long.  I have to give credit where credit is do, Josh got me started on looking for parts.  I have always felt that this stuff has been over priced.  $600 and up for a pesco EQ is a little out there.  I use to build vintage Harley's Knuckleheads Panhead and Flat heads.  Parts were hard to find but out there.  I have met some good peeps looking for this stuff.  Mike Isiki has helped me out a lot.  He stand behind his work and parts.  I have learned a lot from him not just were to find the stuff but morals.  Ted Wells has helped me out a lot to. We are always trading parts.  I thought we lost TATTOO when the last thread got shut down.  He is a youngster but homie has done his home work.  He has a lot of knowledge and at one time had a massive collection.  I'm talking to much.  I'll try to get some new pics soon.  That what we like.
> *


.............


----------



## socapots

bump

:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

What pump should I look for to do a 2 dump 1 pump setup? Hydro-Aire #6 for dumps right?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2009, 02:20 AM~16017287
> *I got an old NOS batch years ago.
> *


lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 04:48 AM~16017854
> *Hay Josh,  This has been a good thread.  It seems like when you come around shit gets slung.  Can you PLEASE take this to your thread.
> *


can i got a motherfuckin amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 02:56 AM~16017534
> *Whats up Mr Rite. Is that really you in your avatar??
> *


thats Bootsy Collins.


:uh: 



can we get an IP check please??????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 18 2009, 01:42 PM~16020466
> *This post has been edited by DIPPINIT: Today, 08:05 PM
> *


t-shirts on sell next week.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 18 2009, 03:20 PM~16021202
> *its all you homie,hit me up when you are ready Tattoo gave me a good suggestion.......
> *


did i send you the link to a place that sells that wire???



i cant remember.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 18 2009, 04:03 PM~16021558
> *yup yup ^^^^ all of the above.... Jason Tattoo also was super cool to me when I first started looking.Not sure if he really has much for sale these days but he took the time to explain things to me,share knowledge and even kicked down some freebies when I bought parts from him. "Useable' freebies, not junk that noone else would want to buy because it would never be useable in a set up.
> 
> *


i still have plenty of parts and access.




i just dont like making money at it, it took away from the fun. i have kicked around the idea of selling parts again (especially after seeing a few people getting ripped off by certain assholes), but here lately it seems that there are some good people selling really nice stuff. so.......


i will stick to being a spectator and strictly a hobbyist.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 05:28 PM~16022237
> *Stop it you guys your making it sound like I'm a good person.  I'm not all that.  Just trying to help out the movement.  Aircraft is coming back real strong.  If we had a bunch of sellers that sold over price bad parts and didn't care to make it right.  I don't think this would last long.  I have to give credit where credit is do, Josh got me started on looking for parts.  I have always felt that this stuff has been over priced.  $600 and up for a pesco EQ is a little out there.  I use to build vintage Harley's Knuckleheads Panhead and Flat heads.  Parts were hard to find but out there.  I have met some good peeps looking for this stuff.  Mike Isiki has helped me out a lot.  He stand behind his work and parts.  I have learned a lot from him not just were to find the stuff but morals.  Ted Wells has helped me out a lot to. We are always trading parts.  I thought we lost TATTOO when the last thread got shut down.  He is a youngster but homie has done his home work.  He has a lot of knowledge and at one time had a massive collection.  I'm talking to much.  I'll try to get some new pics soon.  That what we like.
> *


its funny to hear about some of these guys who are in aircraft now call themselves "the king" or an "og".

ive been collecting and selling for 10 years, im only 34, IM DEFINITELY A NEWCOMER. 

the first car with an aircraft was lifted in like 54 or 56, i was born in 75, the math adds up. 


but these guys who have been buying/selling/ripping people off for only 3-4 years kill me with their know-it-all bullshit attitudes.










i would make a list of all the GOOD GUYS involved in aircraft hydraulics, but you all know who you are, it would be easy to list the BAD, but we all know who that is.



im out, its snowing and my motherfucking grilled cheese sandwich is ready to eat now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2009, 05:30 PM~16023360
> *did i send you the link to a place that sells that wire???
> i cant remember.
> *


Send me that link. Is Santa going to bring you that baby or has that happened already.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 18 2009, 08:14 PM~16023240
> *What pump should I look for to do a 2 dump 1 pump setup? Hydro-Aire #6 for dumps right?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 04:28 PM~16022237
> * I'll try to get some new pics soon.  That's what we like.
> *


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 07:06 PM~16023614
> *Send me that link.  Is Santa going to bring you that baby or has that happened already.
> *


I may be wrong,but I recall someone on this site selling it.
http://www.chevybombs.com/


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2009, 04:37 PM~16023420
> *its funny to hear about some of these guys who are in aircraft now call themselves "the king" or an "og".
> 
> ive been collecting and selling for 10 years, im only 34, IM DEFINITELY A NEWCOMER.
> 
> the first car with an aircraft was lifted in like 54 or 56, i was born in 75, the math adds up.
> but these guys who have been buying/selling/ripping people off for only 3-4 years kill me with their know-it-all bullshit attitudes.
> i would make a list of all the GOOD GUYS involved in aircraft hydraulics, but you all know who you are, it would be easy to list the BAD, but we all know who that is.
> im out, its snowing and my motherfucking grilled cheese sandwich is ready to eat now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You must be drinking "whine" with that cheese. :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 05:06 PM~16023614
> *Send me that link.  Is Santa going to bring you that baby or has that happened already.
> *


I was going to use the wire also. you can buy it on ebay, and for the battery cables use the magneto wire off Triumphs :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 18 2009, 04:14 PM~16023240
> *What pump should I look for to do a 2 dump 1 pump setup? Hydro-Aire #6 for dumps right?
> *


I would definitely run Watermans on a Pesco 187 pump. Look for the red tags, that means NOS


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2009, 04:37 PM~16023420
> *its funny to hear about some of these guys who are in aircraft now call themselves "the king" or an "og".
> 
> ive been collecting and selling for 10 years, im only 34, IM DEFINITELY A NEWCOMER.
> 
> the first car with an aircraft was lifted in like 54 or 56, i was born in 75, the math adds up.
> but these guys who have been buying/selling/ripping people off for only 3-4 years kill me with their know-it-all bullshit attitudes.
> i would make a list of all the GOOD GUYS involved in aircraft hydraulics, but you all know who you are, it would be easy to list the BAD, but we all know who that is.
> im out, its snowing and my motherfucking grilled cheese sandwich is ready to eat now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey old skool can you please call me on those NOS collars you have?? 1-866-672-FUCK YOU :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 08:38 PM~16023931
> *Hey old skool can you please call me on those NOS collars you have?? 1-866-672-FUCK YOU :uh:
> *


how about you go die.



problem solved. :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 08:06 PM~16023614
> *Send me that link.  Is Santa going to bring you that baby or has that happened already.
> *


no baby yet, looks like Monday!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 18 2009, 04:14 PM~16023240
> *What pump should I look for to do a 2 dump 1 pump setup? Hydro-Aire #6 for dumps right?
> *


You can run whatever you want, just keep it period correct. Pescos put out low pressure, so probably any 1500 PSI dump should work, Maybe someone can confirm?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 08:33 PM~16023878
> *You must be drinking "tequila" with that cheese. :uh:
> *


fixed. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2009, 05:40 PM~16023954
> *no baby yet, looks like Monday!! :biggrin:
> *


Its not too late to fly to LA. Then she can be a LA native :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 08:42 PM~16023980
> *Its not too late to fly to LA. Then she can be a LA native :biggrin:
> *


only if it gives me permanent citizenship. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2009, 05:43 PM~16023991
> *only if it gives me permanent citizenship. :cheesy:
> *


you already have it, :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 08:44 PM~16024007
> *you already have it,  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

funny as hell looking at the IP addresses LOL some ones faking the funk!


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 02:32 AM~16017918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Mr War, How much for 26 of those fan thingy Pescos?? Thanks.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2009, 05:48 PM~16024042
> *funny as hell looking at the IP addresses LOL some ones faking the funk!
> *


nobody thought those were real posts/ questions... did they? lol


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 09:40 PM~16023962
> *You can run whatever you want, just keep it period correct. Pescos put out low pressure, so probably any 1500 PSI dump should work, Maybe someone can confirm?
> *


What do you think? I want to pursue this but I need a budget, can't come up with a budget without a price in mind.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 18 2009, 06:02 PM~16024163
> *nobody thought those were real posts/ questions... did they? lol
> *


just funny knowing who he is lol. MAN O MAN :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 18 2009, 06:03 PM~16024187
> *What do you think? I want to pursue this but I need a budget, can't come up with a budget without a price in mind.
> *


I personally would run 2 pumps. It is cleaner and will work better. I fyou can find some # hydro aires or save up for Adex would be best. You will be happy in the end.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 09:08 PM~16024244
> *I personally would run 2 pumps. It is cleaner and will work better. I fyou can find some # hydro aires or save up for Adex would be best. You will be happy in the end.
> *



No you wouldn't :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












Or do you mean 2 on the left and 2 on the right :scrutinize:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 18 2009, 06:18 PM~16024349
> *No you wouldn't   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Or do you mean 2 on the left and 2 on the right  :scrutinize:
> *



If I were him, I would run 2 instead of 1.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 10:25 PM~16024425
> *If I were him, I would run 2 instead of 1.
> *


Why?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 09:25 PM~16024425
> *If I were him, I would run 2 instead of 1.
> *



ohh. Yeah me too  I didn't know he was thinking about just running one


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 18 2009, 06:36 PM~16024548
> *Why?
> *



I don't know, because 2 is the standard. 1 is too old skool.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 06:52 PM~16024707
> *I don't know, because 2 is the standard. 1 is too old skool.
> *



The whole cookie tray thing is cheap to me


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 18 2009, 08:02 PM~16024163
> *nobody thought those were real posts/ questions... did they? lol
> *


  i will admit at first i did.. lol.. :twak: then realized the errors in my ways.. :yessad:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 09:54 PM~16024728
> *The whole cookie tray thing is cheap to me
> *


cheap



and not related to aircraft setups. :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2009, 01:02 AM~16026106
> *cheap
> and not related to aircraft setups. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 18 2009, 02:57 PM~16021953
> *Thats a bad ass set you there.  My faveret U tube flic.  I got you Xmas present.  I'll try to get yours sent soon.  Give me a call.
> *


thanks George.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2009, 05:30 PM~16023360
> *did i send you the link to a place that sells that wire???
> i cant remember.
> *


nah but I will hit you up......


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2009, 06:48 PM~16024042
> *funny as hell looking at the IP addresses LOL some ones faking the funk!
> *


U CANT HIDE FROM THE IP ADDRESS IT WILL GIVE U UP EVERY TIME :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 18 2009, 05:14 PM~16023240
> *What pump should I look for to do a 2 dump 1 pump setup? Hydro-Aire #6 for dumps right?
> *


For 2 pumps the 777 or 280's would be cool. 1 pump I like to see the bigger pump used like a Rooster. As far as dumps I would look for the #8 Hydro Aire over the #6. That's just my opinion but then again I have been wrong most of my life. And opinions are like ass holes everyone has one :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2009, 05:37 PM~16023420
> *
> but these guys who have been buying/selling/ripping people off for only 3-4 years kill me with their know-it-all bullshit attitudes.
> 
> *


The KING :uh: I forgot about that self proclaimed title he gave him self :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 06:50 PM~16024063
> *Hey Mr War, How much for 26 of those fan thingy Pescos?? Thanks.
> *


Ha Ha Ha You funny man you make me laugh 3 time over :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 18 2009, 07:23 AM~16018457
> *nice pics man.
> 
> is there any advantage to going with side port cylinders?
> 
> noticed them in that last pic. thought i would ask.
> *


It's a copy of Ted Wells old cylinders. The only advantage they have other than looking good is the hose goes into the side instead of running a 90 deg. fitting on top.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2009, 08:37 PM~16023420
> *its funny to hear about some of these guys who are in aircraft now call themselves "the king" or an "og".
> 
> ive been collecting and selling for 10 years, im only 34, IM DEFINITELY A NEWCOMER.
> 
> the first car with an aircraft was lifted in like 54 or 56, i was born in 75, the math adds up.
> but these guys who have been buying/selling/ripping people off for only 3-4 years kill me with their know-it-all bullshit attitudes.
> i would make a list of all the GOOD GUYS involved in aircraft hydraulics, but you all know who you are, it would be easy to list the BAD, but we all know who that is.
> im out, its snowing and my motherfucking grilled cheese sandwich is ready to eat now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



DAMN WHITE PEOPLE.... THEY LOVE SOME CHEESE!!

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 18 2009, 11:35 PM~16025931
> *  i will admit at first i did.. lol.. :twak: then realized the errors in my ways..  :yessad:
> *


 :happysad: x2 :angry:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 19 2009, 05:49 AM~16027496
> *DAMN WHITE PEOPLE.... THEY LOVE SOME CHEESE!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We only smell that way


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 18 2009, 06:14 PM~16023240
> *What pump should I look for to do a 2 dump 1 pump setup? Hydro-Aire #6 for dumps right?
> *


rooster-hydroaires #8s


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 19 2009, 12:44 AM~16027082
> *For 2 pumps the 777 or 280's would be cool.  1 pump I like to see the bigger pump used like a rooster.  As far as dumps I would look for the #8 Hydro Aire over the #6.  That's just my opinion but then again I have been wrong most of my life.  And opinions are like ass holes everyone has one :biggrin:
> *


He could also use the old skool Prestolite motors with the 280 pump head.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 18 2009, 06:54 PM~16024728
> *The whole cookie tray thing is cheap to me
> *


Cookie Treys are old skool aircraft. I purchased a 1 pump Pesco from Rollinaround Hydraulics, and it leaks like a son of a bitch, but old Pescos are like old Harleys, they just leak.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 19 2009, 03:54 PM~16029605
> *He could also use the old skool Prestolite motors with the 280 pump head.
> *


 :0


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 21 2009, 08:59 PM~14545425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one pump custom painted pesco rooster pump with 2 OG spread port hydroaires-PERFECT FOR A ONE PUMP SETUP IN YOUR RIDE
> 
> ONE AT THIS PRICE---> $1650
> *


New Price is $2150 Pm me for details. Sale ends at midnight Christmas Eve


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Sep 2 2009, 04:00 PM~14962808
> *love this pic of my 68 vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here is my latest setup sneak peak. After some modifications, we got these rockets to fit nicely in the trunk. Running 4 Adex. Thanks.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 19 2009, 03:04 PM~16029666
> *Here is my latest setup sneak peak. After some modifications, we got these rockets to fit nicely in the trunk. Running 4 Adex. Thanks.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 19 2009, 01:59 PM~16029635
> *New Price is $2150 Pm me for details. Sale ends at midnight Christmas Eve
> *


do you do custom painting too?
I was thinking of doing some pieces with chrome-in-a-can,but your work looks amazing,maybe I could just get you to do it?


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 19 2009, 02:45 PM~16030495
> *do you do custom painting too?
> I was thinking of doing some pieces with chrome-in-a-can,but your work looks amazing,maybe I could just get you to do it?
> *



I was thinking maybe gold let me know how it turns out


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 19 2009, 12:57 PM~16029623
> *Cookie Treys are old skool aircraft. I purchased a 1 pump Pesco from Rollinaround Hydraulics, and it leaks like a son of a bitch, but old Pescos are like old Harleys, they just leak.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, ss62vert


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 19 2009, 05:35 PM~16032214
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TOPFAN, ss62vert
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 19 2009, 03:16 AM~16027233
> *It's a copy of Ted Wells old cylinders.  The only advantage they have other than looking good is the hose goes into the side instead of running a 90 deg. fitting on top.
> *


thats kinda what i figured. i remember seeing similar designs in that "how to build a lowrider" book.. at least i think thats what it was. 

nice option i guess if you are in tight spaces...

and while we are on cylinders here.. 
do these aircraft pumps normally need a larger sized cylinder, when i say larger i mean in diameter??


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 19 2009, 09:47 AM~16028091
> *:happysad: x2  :angry:
> *


lol. least i wasnt the only one then. lol


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 19 2009, 07:52 PM~16032359
> *lol. least i wasnt the only one then. lol
> *


 :uh: Fawkin Canadians :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 19 2009, 07:51 PM~16032340
> *thats kinda what i figured. i remember seeing similar designs in that "how to build a lowrider" book.. at least i think thats what it was.
> 
> nice option i guess if you are in tight spaces...
> 
> and while we are on cylinders here..
> do these aircraft pumps normally need a larger sized cylinder, when i say larger i mean in diameter??
> *



yea they do homie


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:51 PM~16032964
> *yea they do homie
> *


not all of them pendeja,777's can work in conjuction with reg fatties and Edmund was able to lift a ride with a 280 and skinnys.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 19 2009, 10:13 PM~16033201
> *not all of them pendeja,777's can work in conjuction with reg fatties and Edmund was able to lift a ride with a 280 and skinnys.
> *




Que onda bro? we haven't talked in a long time
.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 19 2009, 09:13 PM~16033201
> *not all of them pendeja,777's can work in conjuction with reg fatties and Edmund was able to lift a ride with a 280 and skinnys.
> *



oh sorry must of been your girl i was thinkin of i know she likes them fatter


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 19 2009, 11:07 PM~16035030
> *oh sorry must of been your girl i was thinkin of i know she likes them fatter
> *


is that the best you can come up with mamon? :biggrin:

seriously,dont make comments on shit that you know nothing about.Stick to the off the shelf gate hydraulics.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 19 2009, 09:34 PM~16034113
> *Que onda bro? we haven't talked in a long time
> .
> *


just chillen Albert,trying to get my shop built and get through the holidays.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 20 2009, 12:27 AM~16035611
> *just chillen Albert,trying to get my shop built and get through the holidays.
> *


Who cares about the square footage of the house "how big is the shop" :biggrin: What's up Jaime Was I suppose to send you 2 90 deg. slow downs or the money back on the cannon plugs.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 19 2009, 12:54 PM~16029605
> *He could also use the old skool Prestolite motors with the 280 pump head.
> *


Ha Ha Ha You funny man you make me laugh 3 time over :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 19 2009, 12:59 PM~16029635
> *New Price is $2150 Pm me for details. Sale ends at midnight Christmas Eve
> *


Ha Ha Ha You funny man you make me laugh 3 time over :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



I'll do the same set up for $1550 PM me for details. Sale ends New Years Eve 

Sorry I can't do the custom paint at this price :0  :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 20 2009, 01:40 AM~16035916
> *Who cares about the square footage of the house "how big is the shop" :biggrin: What's up Jaime Was I suppose to send you 2 90 deg. slow downs or the money back on the cannon plugs.
> *


that funny cause when I was a kid I use to tell my jefito I wanted a garage with an attached house 

its gonna be 25' deep by 34' wide,not real big but good enough and it will have a two post lift.Go ahead and send me the slow downs.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 19 2009, 06:41 PM~16032276
> *:wave:
> *



Get your chigaderas chromed and painted ese..


Here is mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 20 2009, 10:21 AM~16036830
> *Get your chigaderas chromed and painted ese..
> Here is mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 20 2009, 01:24 AM~16035597
> *is that the best you can come up with mamon? :biggrin:
> 
> seriously,dont make comments on shit that you know nothing about.Stick to the off the shelf gate hydraulics.
> *



oh sorry maybe one day i can grow up and be just like you :uh: :uh: :uh:
fuckin dipshit


and what is a mamon dipshit ????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 20 2009, 10:21 AM~16036830
> *Get your chigaderas chromed and painted ese..
> Here is mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i think i'm gonna end up polishing most of mine


----------



## Rollinaround

uffin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:49 AM~16036963
> *oh sorry maybe one day i can grow up and be just like you  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> fuckin dipshit
> and what is a mamon dipshit ????
> *


if you had any clue on whats going on you would just sit back and listen,if you noticed I only speak on shit I have hands on experience with,not shit I "read" about like most of the clowns like you.
I am no way a aircraft hydraulics expert but I wasnt introduced to this stuff via magazines or the internet like most of the clowns trying to fuck with it now.The real heads know who they are andf get my respect.
A mamon is a blowjob so to speak,swallow or spit my friend? :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:51 AM~16036972
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i think i'm gonna end up polishing most of mine
> *


all that stuff is steel parts except the base plates,you going to polish it then just let it rust MAMON? If you dont have money to chrome it,dont fuck with it.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:21 AM~16036830
> *Get your chigaderas chromed and painted ese..
> Here is mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Abel.

Going to the chrome shop is like having Xmas all year long :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 20 2009, 11:57 AM~16037398
> *if you had any clue on whats going on you would just sit back and listen,if you noticed I only speak on shit I have hands on experience with,not shit I "read" about like most of the clowns like you.
> I am no way a aircraft hydraulics expert but I wasnt introduced to this stuff via magazines or the internet like most of the clowns trying to fuck with it now.The real heads know who they are andf get my respect.
> A mamon is a blowjob so to speak,swallow or spit my friend? :biggrin:
> *



yea you so triple og lolol fuckin clown but i'm not gonna fuck the topic up 
arguing with an idiot :uh: :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 20 2009, 12:00 PM~16037411
> *all that stuff is steel parts except the base plates,you going to polish it then just let it rust MAMON? If you dont have money to chrome it,dont fuck with it.
> *



aw you think :uh: :uh: the problem i have is that i don't like to mix chrome and polished parts that's not what i like ........not like you and think everyone has to think just like myself and if they don't then i need to try to make them look stupid


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 20 2009, 11:01 AM~16037422
> *looking good Abel.
> 
> Going to the chrome shop is like having Xmas all year long  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks,, I decided to chrome these parts, instead of just polishing it. Man.... it was expensive!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 20 2009, 11:21 AM~16036830
> *Get your chigaderas chromed and painted ese..
> Here is mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








FAP FAP FAP... :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:21 AM~16036830
> *Get your chigaderas chromed and painted ese..
> Here is mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 41bowtie

> Get your chigaderas chromed and painted ese..
> Here is mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good


----------



## milkbone

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, drasticbean


WUZ UP BEAN.. BAD NEWS I GOT A NEW CAMERA SO NEXT YEAR I WONT HAVE TO WATCH MY BACK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 20 2009, 11:08 AM~16037470
> *aw you think  :uh:  :uh: the problem i have is that i don't like to mix chrome and polished parts that's not what i like ........not like you and think everyone has to think just like myself and if they don't then i need to try to make them look stupid
> *


never claimed to be an OG,you are the one in here trying to give advise like you are.

You are FULLYCLOWNIN your ownself piruja......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 20 2009, 11:08 AM~16037470
> *aw you think  :uh:  :uh: the problem i have is that i don't like to mix chrome and polished parts that's not what i like ........not like you and think everyone has to think just like myself and if they don't then i need to try to make them look stupid
> *


chrome it all then,problem solved :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:21 AM~16036830
> *Get your chigaderas chromed and painted ese..
> Here is mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayyyymmm looking good Abel  I might have to go the chrome shop Monday and get a price :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

I have this one for $1200 plus shipping


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 20 2009, 01:56 PM~16038101
> *never claimed to be an OG,you are the one in here trying to give advise like you are.
> 
> You are FULLYCLOWNIN your ownself piruja......
> *



your right i'm wrong :uh: :uh: :uh: now you feel like more of a man lololol :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 19 2009, 04:49 AM~16027496
> *DAMN WHITE PEOPLE.... THEY LOVE SOME CHEESE!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 19 2009, 09:13 PM~16033201
> *not all of them pendeja,777's can work in conjuction with reg fatties and Edmund was able to lift a ride with a 280 and skinnys.
> *


good lookin out man.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 20 2009, 02:53 AM~16035955
> *Ha Ha Ha You funny man you make me laugh 3 time over    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'll do the same set up for $1550 PM me for details. Sale ends New Years Eve
> 
> Sorry I can't do the custom paint at this price :0    :uh:
> *


now im really wishin i had some cash.. 
maybe next year.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 20 2009, 07:18 PM~16039365
> *:scrutinize:
> *


WUZ UP MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER
DON'T ACT LIKE YOU DON'T I REMEMBER YOU OVER PAUL'S HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

For Sale #8, 3000 PSI Westons ZigZags. NOS, six of them $300 shipped.


----------



## DIPPINIT

For Sale NOS #6 ZigZags. $250 shipped.


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 21 2009, 12:33 PM~16048044-->
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale #8, 3000 PSI Westons ZigZags. NOS, six of them $300 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2009, 12:35 PM~16048070
> *For Sale NOS #6 ZigZags. $250 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Everything Sold Thanks


----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR AWHILE. ILL ADD MY THOUGHTS TO THIS WHEN I HAVE MORE TIME


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 21 2009, 10:52 PM~16054739
> *DAMN I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR AWHILE. ILL ADD MY THOUGHTS TO THIS WHEN I HAVE MORE TIME
> *



Ok, Let us know when you are ready :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2009, 10:54 PM~16054771
> *Ok, Let us know when you are ready :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


I WAS GONNA DO IT RIGHT NOW, BUT ITS COLD IM TIRED AND I GOTTA BE AT WORK EARLY TOMORROW.   

BY THE WAY YOU OWE ME A BEER


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 21 2009, 10:59 PM~16054830
> *I WAS GONNA DO IT RIGHT NOW, BUT ITS COLD IM TIRED AND I GOTTA BE AT WORK EARLY TOMORROW.
> 
> BY THE WAY YOU OWE ME A BEER
> *



Next show come kick it, we'll have a few beers :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2009, 11:06 PM~16054913
> *Next show come kick it, we'll have a few beers :biggrin:
> *


speaking of shows were you at the traffic show? i was there taking pics. ill make sure to call you


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 21 2009, 11:09 PM~16054936
> *speaking of shows were you at the traffic show? i was there taking pics. ill make sure to call you
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2009, 10:44 PM~16053896
> *Everything Sold Thanks
> *


Man your fast. Maybe I should have you sell my parts :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 20 2009, 06:20 PM~16040243
> *now im really wishin i had some cash..
> maybe next year.. :biggrin:
> *


Will hook up later. I can do better than that.

Has anyone seen TATTOO? He must be at the hospital. Hopin everything goes smooth with his wife and little girl.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 20 2009, 01:17 PM~16038236
> *I have this one for $1200 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that me or is it an optical illusion but the base of the pump looks bent up or cracked. It's probably all of that bling of the custom paint :0 :uh:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 22 2009, 06:15 AM~16055729
> *Will hook up later.  I can do better than that.
> 
> Has anyone seen TATTOO?  He must be at the hospital.  Hopin everything goes smooth with his wife and little girl.
> *



:yes: :yes: 


JASON IS A DAD NOW :cheesy: 

SHE WAS BORN SUNDAY (12/20/2009)AT 11:50AM
9LBS 20.5 INCHES


----------



## Eryk

Congrats Jason! That's a great christmas present. :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

Congrats Jason! Bring it home in the Chevy!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 22 2009, 02:11 AM~16055720
> *Man your fast.  Maybe I should sell you my parts :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 22 2009, 07:57 AM~16056675
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> JASON IS A DAD NOW :cheesy:
> 
> SHE WAS BORN SUNDAY (12/20/2009)AT  11:50AM
> 9LBS 20.5 INCHES
> *


Nice knowing ya JAY. He'll be chasing bottle warmers, booger blowers, and diapers for the next few months. And the first sign of fever he'll freak out. By the time the second, third and fourth one come, you really don't give a shit anymore :biggrin: 

Anyway, Congratulations Brother!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 22 2009, 03:23 AM~16055737
> *Is that me or is it an optical illusion but the base of the pump looks bent up or cracked.  It's probably all of that bling of the custom paint :0  :uh:
> *


nah george,the 777's with the bent pata build more pressure........Those are really rare :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Congats on the baby Jason........


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 22 2009, 09:04 AM~16057169
> *nah george,the 777's with the bent pata build more pressure........Those are really rare  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 22 2009, 01:04 PM~16057168
> *Nice knowing ya JAY. He'll be chasing bottle warmers, booger blowers, and diapers for the next few months. And the first sign of fever he'll freak out. By the time the second, third and fourth one come, you really don't give a shit anymore :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, Congratulations Brother!!!!
> *


For sure! Wait till you get that first call from the principle telling you how he socked a kid on the bus because the kid wouldn't quit fucking with him!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

or when you get a call from your ex old lady saying your 17 yo son was just picked up in relation to a double homicide


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 22 2009, 08:57 AM~16056675
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> JASON IS A DAD NOW :cheesy:
> 
> SHE WAS BORN SUNDAY (12/20/2009)AT  11:50AM
> 9LBS 20.5 INCHES
> *


congrats to the father!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 21 2009, 08:55 AM~16045616
> *WUZ UP MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER
> DON'T ACT LIKE YOU DON'T I REMEMBER YOU OVER PAUL'S HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


you know were down like four flats, wayne!  

when you coming out west again?


----------



## azmurh

Congratulations Jason hope nothing but the best for you and your family


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 22 2009, 01:48 PM~16057555
> *or when you get a call from your ex old lady saying your 17 yo son was just picked up in relation to a double homicide
> *


fuck, you are the winner


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 22 2009, 04:23 AM~16055737
> * It's probably all of that bling of the custom paint :0  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 22 2009, 04:15 AM~16055729
> *Will hook up later.  I can do better than that.
> *


 :0 There you go Soca,save up the empties!


----------



## kraz13

Congratulations Jason!


----------



## Firefly

Congratulations with the birth of your little girl Jason!


----------



## JasonJ

Awww, a little tattoodle! Congratulations Jason.... she is gonna change how you look at everything, its a trip. And get ready for time to fly... my little girl is a year and a half already, and that time seemed like 6 months! I hope you got some sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

Congratulation Jason!!! I know you are a proud papa. I had a baby girl at one time, now she is about to be 15. Enjoy every minute bro because the grow fast.

I will be up that way when i get home.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 22 2009, 09:49 AM~16057047
> *Congrats Jason!  That's a great christmas present.  :thumbsup:
> *



yup yup.... Birthday too!!! which I think is tommorow 

Congrats and Happy New Baby Birthday Christmas present Jason :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

congrats JB


----------



## nsane86

Could someone tell me the difference between Pesco 777 & Pesco 280’s? 
Power 
Performance 
Etc

For I have two 280’s already do I need to run four? 

:dunno:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 22 2009, 02:06 PM~16059343
> *Could someone tell me the difference between Pesco 777 & Pesco 280’s?
> Power
> Performance
> Etc
> 
> For I have two 280’s already do I need to run four?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


I got a pair of 280s im my Impala and they handle all the weight perfectly. Street driven all day. As far as power and performance goes... it aint hitting back bumper but I aint trying to so its all good. These guys can get more specific I can just tell you how it will handle  



Congrats J


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 01:27 PM~16059533
> *I got a pair of 280s im my Impala and they handle all the weight perfectly. Street driven all day. As far as power and performance goes... it aint hitting back bumper but I aint trying to so its all good. These guys can get more specific I can just tell you how it will handle
> Congrats J
> *



post your setup again. Its one of the cleanest Ive seen


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 22 2009, 01:56 PM~16057628
> *you know were down like four flats, wayne!
> 
> when you coming out west again?
> *




I SHOULD BE IN PHOENIX ON MARCH 7TH


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 01:27 PM~16059533
> *I got a pair of 280s im my Impala and they handle all the weight perfectly. Street driven all day. As far as power and performance goes... it aint hitting back bumper but I aint trying to so its all good. These guys can get more specific I can just tell you how it will handle
> Congrats J
> *


Thanks for the info, I understand they will not hit back bumper. 
for I have a 62 and wanted no make sure they don't need any extra TLC 
I plan to drive it to show and that means the freeway. One last question can you mix 777 & 280's


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 22 2009, 03:27 PM~16060110-->
> 
> 
> 
> post your setup again. Its one of the cleanest Ive seen
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro I appreciate it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite pic but you get the idea.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nsane86_@Dec 22 2009, 04:28 PM~16060649
> *Thanks for the info, I understand they will not hit back bumper.
> for I have a 62 and wanted no make sure they don't need any extra TLC
> I plan to drive it to show and that means the freeway. One last question can you mix 777 & 280's
> *



Mine is driven to everything I attend, you just got to get used to the way it handles. Side note..... do not learn how your new set up is gonna handle with an 9 inch steering wheel  it kinda floats on the freeway. Im pretty sure you can mix and match any pumps you want but most dont because it is hard to make that look flow. Also some have a higher preasure out put then others. there are all kinds of specs in this topic you just got to read through it all.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 22 2009, 04:23 AM~16055737
> *Is that me or is it an optical illusion but the base of the pump looks bent up or cracked.  It's probably all of that bling of the custom paint :0  :uh:
> *


O.K. I know alot of you hate that guy but is there a way we can just not feed into the shit storm and just ignore his post's????

I know Dippinit loves the drama but this place has been turning into shit.

Everyone has said there piece lets let it die


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 07:48 PM~16060842
> *Thanx bro I appreciate it...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite pic but you get the idea.
> Mine is driven to everything I attend, you just got to get used to the way it handles. Side note..... do not learn how your new set up is gonna handle with an 9 inch steering wheel   it kinda floats on the freeway. Im pretty sure you can mix and match any pumps you want but most dont because it is hard to make that look flow. Also some have a higher preasure out put then others. there are all kinds of specs in this topic you just got to read through it all.
> *


Perfection. I don't care what pumps a man uses, that is the cleanest layout and best use of space. Thank you for not turning it into a chromasaurusrex. That is what I want my trunk to look like.


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 03:48 PM~16060842
> *Thanx bro I appreciate it...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite pic but you get the idea.
> Mine is driven to everything I attend, you just got to get used to the way it handles. Side note..... do not learn how your new set up is gonna handle with an 9 inch steering wheel   it kinda floats on the freeway. Im pretty sure you can mix and match any pumps you want but most dont because it is hard to make that look flow. Also some have a higher preasure out put then others. there are all kinds of specs in this topic you just got to read through it all.
> *


Very Sweet , I'll use your pic as my blue print 
thanks 
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

good job jason thats a healthy baby girl at 9lbs! and jasonj is right things change alot my sons almost 2.5 and it seems like yesterday i was at the hospital. My cars dont mean much to me these days cuz id trade em all to spend ore time with my son!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 22 2009, 05:00 PM~16060949
> *O.K. I know alot of you hate that guy but is there a way we can just not feed into the shit storm and just ignore his post's????
> 
> I know Dippinit loves the drama but this place has been turning into shit.
> 
> Everyone has said there piece lets let it die
> *


some of us like poking fun at him,if this is your only avenue to aircraft hydro knowledge im sorry.
life sucks sometimes


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 04:48 PM~16060842
> *Thanx bro I appreciate it...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite pic but you get the idea.
> Mine is driven to everything I attend, you just got to get used to the way it handles. Side note..... do not learn how your new set up is gonna handle with an 9 inch steering wheel   it kinda floats on the freeway. Im pretty sure you can mix and match any pumps you want but most dont because it is hard to make that look flow. Also some have a higher preasure out put then others. there are all kinds of specs in this topic you just got to read through it all.
> *


that 280/LeeseNeville combo is beautiful


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 22 2009, 04:28 PM~16060649
> *Thanks for the info, I understand they will not hit back bumper.
> for I have a 62 and wanted no make sure they don't need any extra TLC
> I plan to drive it to show and that means the freeway. One last question can you mix 777 & 280's
> *



















PESCO'S ON THE 101 FWY!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 22 2009, 07:03 PM~16060977
> *Thank you for not turning it into a chromasaurusrex.
> *


Awwww man... i guess it depends on the car its going into. 
JURASSIC TRUNK!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Dec 22 2009, 07:57 PM~16062789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280'S ON THE 101 FWY!! :biggrin:
> *


2-80 dollar ....PESCO SHOTGUNS!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 22 2009, 11:06 PM~16062891
> *Awwww man... i guess it depends on the car its going into.
> JURASSIC TRUNK!
> *


haha!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 22 2009, 04:00 PM~16060949
> *O.K. I know alot of you hate that guy but is there a way we can just not feed into the shit storm and just ignore his post's????
> 
> I know Dippinit loves the drama but this place has been turning into shit.
> 
> Everyone has said there piece lets let it die
> *



:h5: :h5:


----------



## SUPREME69

well here goes nothing. a few years ago when i first heard of aircraft i knew thats the route i wanted to go. i found the og aircraft topic and started reading. there was some setups on ebay at the time and connected them with a member on here. i called him up and asked some questions. by the way i wasnt "in the know" about aircraft. for what i was getting and the price i thought it was pretty fair. he was real cool and answered all my questions. offered any help that i would need in the future with the setup i purchased. 

personally i feel the setup is paper weight. the setup may work perfectly fine. but after alot more reading on here. i feel that im better off with a more common used pump like a 777 or 280. i have never seen anyone else post the pumps that i have. but i have been told with the specs that it will lift a car. the bad about the pumps i was told that he could not get anymore gears for them only motors. id hate to get this setup in and fry shit while working out the bugs.

i dont blame the seller for me being stuck with something i will never use and is useless to me. i should have done some homework before i jumped in head first. i take it as a lesson learned. i have no hard feelings here.


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Dec 22 2009, 06:57 PM~16062789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280'S ON THE 101 FWY!! :biggrin:
> *


*That's a sickass 62 ,*


I'm going to throw my 280's into my vert


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 22 2009, 11:42 PM~16065203
> *That's a sickass 62 ,
> I'm going to throw my 280's into my vert
> 
> 
> *


Is That Brents Old Rag?


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 22 2009, 10:46 PM~16065232
> *Is That Brents Old Rag?
> *


No it's all mine for the last 8 years


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2009, 08:00 AM~16064771
> *well here goes nothing. a few years ago when i first heard of aircraft i knew thats the route i wanted to go. i found the og aircraft topic and started reading. there was some setups on ebay at the time and connected them with a member on here. i called him up and asked some questions. by the way i wasnt "in the know" about aircraft. for what i was getting and the price i thought it was pretty fair. he was real cool and answered all my questions. offered any help that i would need in the future with the setup i purchased.
> 
> personally i feel the setup is paper weight. the setup may work perfectly fine. but after alot more reading on here. i feel that im better off with a more common used pump like a 777 or 280. i have never seen anyone else post the pumps that i have. but i have been told with the specs that it will lift a car. the bad about the pumps i was told that he could not get anymore gears for them only motors. id hate to get this setup in and fry shit while working out the bugs.
> 
> i dont blame the seller for me being stuck with something i will never use and is useless to me. i should have done some homework before i jumped in head first. i take it as a lesson learned. i have no hard feelings here.
> *


Keep the pumps and have some gears machined. Maybe throw them in a showcar at some time


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 22 2009, 09:57 AM~16056675
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> JASON IS A DAD NOW :cheesy:
> 
> SHE WAS BORN SUNDAY (12/20/2009)AT  11:50AM
> 9LBS 20.5 INCHES
> *


congrats to him


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 22 2009, 12:23 PM~16057946
> *:0 There you go Soca,save up the empties!
> *


haha.. just took a bunch back.. 
only enough for a six of red stripe.. not the best beer. but shit it was free. lol.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 05:48 PM~16060842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is very nice man.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 22 2009, 11:00 PM~16064771
> *well here goes nothing. a few years ago when i first heard of aircraft i knew thats the route i wanted to go. i found the og aircraft topic and started reading. there was some setups on ebay at the time and connected them with a member on here. i called him up and asked some questions. by the way i wasnt "in the know" about aircraft. for what i was getting and the price i thought it was pretty fair. he was real cool and answered all my questions. offered any help that i would need in the future with the setup i purchased.
> 
> personally i feel the setup is paper weight. the setup may work perfectly fine. but after alot more reading on here. i feel that im better off with a more common used pump like a 777 or 280. i have never seen anyone else post the pumps that i have. but i have been told with the specs that it will lift a car. the bad about the pumps i was told that he could not get anymore gears for them only motors. id hate to get this setup in and fry shit while working out the bugs.
> 
> i dont blame the seller for me being stuck with something i will never use and is useless to me. i should have done some homework before i jumped in head first. i take it as a lesson learned. i have no hard feelings here.
> *



Show pics of your pumps...Ill sell you some triple 777s at a decent price!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Thanx for the kind words fellas. I am happy I went this route instead of chrome and candy. I love that look too but then I would be less likely to just drive it as much outa fear of damage. 




> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 22 2009, 05:16 PM~16061093
> *Very Sweet , I'll use your pic as my blue print
> thanks
> :biggrin:
> *



Ive heard that several times and dont mind it at all as long as it aint exactly copied. Ive seen some really cool set ups (built and in the process) come from people that said they were inspired by the work Ted did on my ride. Kinda cool.....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 23 2009, 07:25 AM~16066448
> *Show pics of your pumps...Ill sell you some triple 777s at a decent price!
> *


i called a a guy from l.a. after i got these and he was willing to trade me two rebuilt 280s. i should have jumped on it when i had the chance to.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 22 2009, 10:57 AM~16056675
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> JASON IS A DAD NOW :cheesy:
> 
> SHE WAS BORN SUNDAY (12/20/2009)AT  11:50AM
> 9LBS 20.5 INCHES
> *



 Great christmas for sure. Congrats to Jason!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 05:48 PM~16060842
> *Thanx bro I appreciate it...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a sweet set-up!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Dec 22 2009, 08:57 PM~16062789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280'S ON THE 101 FWY!! :biggrin:
> *


fell in love with this one at the supershow :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2009, 11:30 AM~16067536
> *i called a a guy from l.a. after i got these and he was willing to trade me two rebuilt 280s. i should have jumped on it when i had the chance to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a cool looking unit.
what were you going to put it in again?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 23 2009, 12:01 PM~16069120
> *thats a cool looking unit.
> what were you going to put it in again?
> *



YEAH IT IS COOL LOOKING, IM THINKING OF PUTTING IT IN MY GARAGE ON A SHELF NOW :biggrin: GONNA GO WITH SOMETHING DIFFERENT NOW.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2009, 01:09 PM~16069219
> *YEAH IT IS COOL LOOKING, IM THINKING OF PUTTING IT IN MY GARAGE ON A SHELF NOW :biggrin:  GONNA GO WITH SOMETHING DIFFERENT NOW.
> *



Whats wrong with it??? I love it cuz it is different. What other car will you ever see that in. 


Wassup Supreme! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2009, 12:09 PM~16069219
> *YEAH IT IS COOL LOOKING, IM THINKING OF PUTTING IT IN MY GARAGE ON A SHELF NOW :biggrin:  GONNA GO WITH SOMETHING DIFFERENT NOW.
> *



I would use it. Be different.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2009, 09:30 AM~16067536
> *i called a a guy from l.a. after i got these and he was willing to trade me two rebuilt 280s. i should have jumped on it when i had the chance to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a #11 Marzocchi gear that will fit that motor perfect. PM Sent.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 22 2009, 07:57 AM~16056675
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> JASON IS A DAD NOW :cheesy:
> 
> SHE WAS BORN SUNDAY (12/20/2009)AT  11:50AM
> 9LBS 20.5 INCHES
> *


Good Job Mr Tattoo, Just dont let her build a car befre you do. :uh:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 6 2009, 08:18 PM~15588076
> *AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH  PESCOS  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks Pescos Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got alot to do, and hopefully Jason can lay a hand on the setup :cheesy:
> *


Another satisfied customer


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Dec 23 2009, 12:46 PM~16069526-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with it??? I love it cuz it is different. What other car will you ever see that in.
> Wassup Supreme!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Dec 23 2009, 12:47 PM~16069538
> *I would use it. Be different.
> *


thats what i like about them, my down fall is the "what ifs" all i know about them is that they are used and were bench tested prior to being sold to me. who knows what could happen once installed. a few people i talked to before have never messed with them.

if anyone else knows anything about this id aprreciate the help


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 24 2009, 12:21 AM~16070303
> *thats what i like about them, my down fall is the "what ifs" all i know about them is that they are used and were bench tested prior to being sold to me. who knows what could happen once installed. a few people i talked to before have never messed with them.
> 
> if anyone else knows anything about this id aprreciate the help
> *


Just install them, if it breaks you can still put it on a shelf and buy other pumps :biggrin: They'll look just as good on the shelf when the gears are broken


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 23 2009, 03:58 PM~16070680
> *Just install them, if it breaks you can still put it on a shelf and buy other pumps  :biggrin: They'll look just as good on the shelf when the gears are broken
> *


WERD!

Have Mike look at those bitches and slap them on!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 22 2009, 06:34 PM~16061297
> *some of us like poking fun at him,if this is your only avenue to aircraft hydro knowledge im sorry.
> life sucks sometimes
> *


No problemo...This topic shows me how much aircraft blows ass due to the people that are in "the scene".

I enjoy looking but would never bother.Much like VW guys if it not just so it's garbage.

But thanks for perking up my day :wave:

EDIT: Should add not everyone are dinks with aircraft but alot seem to be.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 23 2009, 04:58 PM~16070680
> *Just install them, if it breaks you can still put it on a shelf and buy other pumps  :biggrin: They'll look just as good on the shelf when the gears are broken
> *


 
x2,those are cool looking pumps


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 03:05 PM~16069682
> *Good Job Mr Tattoo, Just dont let her build a car befre you do.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: MAMON!(I think that's the right word)


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 22 2009, 08:07 PM~16062902
> *2-80 dollar ....PESCO SHOTGUNS!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 23 2009, 06:58 PM~16070680
> *Just install them, if it breaks you can still put it on a shelf and buy other pumps  :biggrin: They'll look just as good on the shelf when the gears are broken
> *


if not then send them to me! I'll put them in my 51 and write up a review.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 23 2009, 06:02 PM~16071262
> *:uh: MAMON!(I think that's the right word)
> *


haha... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 23 2009, 04:58 PM~16070680
> *Just install them, if it breaks you can still put it on a shelf and buy other pumps  :biggrin: They'll look just as good on the shelf when the gears are broken
> *


like he said. why not.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Dec 23 2009, 02:58 PM~16070680-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just install them, if it breaks you can still put it on a shelf and buy other pumps  :biggrin: They'll look just as good on the shelf when the gears are broken
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 03:00 PM~16070713
> *WERD!
> 
> Have Mike look at those bitches and slap them on!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 03:55 PM~16071194
> *
> x2,those are cool looking pumps
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socapots_@Dec 23 2009, 06:07 PM~16072391
> *like he said. why not.
> *



thanks guys i dont feel so bad about them now. i have a ways before i get to the setup on my ride. thats the last on my priorities right now.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Dec 22 2009, 11:05 AM~16057730
> *Congratulations Jason hope nothing but the best for you and your family
> *


X2 Happy for you and I'm glad to here that everything turned out OK I know your felling real good about now.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Dec 22 2009, 07:57 PM~16062789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280'S ON THE 101 FWY!! :biggrin:
> *


Sweet


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GEORGE I THOUGHT U WERE GOING 2 SLEEP THAT WAS A LONG TRIP 2 L.A. IT WAS KOOL KICK N IT WITH TED AND MIKE BACK AGAIN IN JAN2010


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 23 2009, 07:21 AM~16066216
> *haha.. just took a bunch back..
> only enough for a six of red stripe.. not the best beer. but shit it was free. lol.
> *


Come on now, you'll never get a set up investing you empties into full ones :uh: Your supposed to save them up for pumps :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thinking of selling this, just gettin fucked here at the shop....


















If anyone interested. P.M me or call the shop and ask for Big M


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 24 2009, 01:02 AM~16075165
> *Come on now, you'll never get a set up investing you empties into full ones  :uh:  Your supposed to save them up for pumps :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao:

i know i know... 
I should actually sell some of the extra stuff i have kickin around. 
Had some pumps for like 4 years now that i was going to put into a buick hopper.. 
but the dude what i was going to get the car from decided against selling when the time came. 
serves me right. but oh well.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Merry Christmas Aircraft Fanatics


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Dec 22 2009, 10:57 AM~16056675-->
> 
> 
> 
> JASON IS A DAD NOW :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 11:49 AM~16057047
> *Congrats Jason!  That's a great christmas present.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 11:52 AM~16057072
> *Congrats Jason! Bring it home in the Chevy!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 12:04 PM~16057168
> *Anyway, Congratulations Brother!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 12:05 PM~16057177
> *Congats on the baby Jason........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 22 2009, 12:54 PM~16057611
> *congrats to the father!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 01:05 PM~16057730
> *Congratulations Jason hope nothing but the best for you and your family
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 02:01 PM~16058248
> *Congratulations Jason!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Dec 22 2009, 02:08 PM~16058317
> *Congratulations with the birth of your little girl Jason!
> *




*I would like to say thanks to everyone for the replies and PM's!!!!!!!!


Merry Christmas EVERYONE!*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Dec 22 2009, 02:58 PM~16058695-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, a little tattoodle! Congratulations Jason....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 03:06 PM~16058790
> *Congratulation Jason!!!  I know you are a proud papa.  I had a baby girl at one time, now she is about to be 15.  Enjoy every minute bro because the grow fast.
> 
> I will be up that way when i get home.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 03:28 PM~16059005
> *Congrats and Happy New Baby Birthday Christmas present Jason  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone s[email protected] 22 2009, 03:34 PM~16059057
> *congrats JB
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 04:27 PM~16059533
> *Congrats J
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 22 2009, 07:31 PM~16061263
> *good job jason thats a healthy baby girl at 9lbs!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:18 AM~16066210
> *congrats to him
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Dec 23 2009, 12:35 PM~16067595
> *  Great christmas for sure. Congrats to Jason!!  :biggrin:
> *



*I would like to say thanks to everyone for the replies and PM's!!!!!!!!


Merry Christmas EVERYONE!*


----------



## Airborne

Enjoy it Jason, best time of my life was when my boys were born.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2009, 11:30 AM~16067536
> *i called a a guy from l.a. after i got these and he was willing to trade me two rebuilt 280s. i should have jumped on it when i had the chance to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is there meat to tap the head ports out?hint hint  I forgot its been years. 
knowing that there is at least 5 NOS motors laying around, I'd try them out bro!!!  

I have a bunch of 3000 psi stratopower heads(unseen and unused by anyone-as far as I know) that fit the eemcos perfect. There is room to tap those ports on em!!! something for 2010


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2009, 03:21 PM~16070303
> *thats what i like about them, my down fall is the "what ifs" all i know about them is that they are used and were bench tested prior to being sold to me. who knows what could happen once installed. a few people i talked to before have never messed with them.
> 
> if anyone else knows anything about this id aprreciate the help
> *



Whats the horse power on the mototr?

Is that a 1 GPM spec on the pump head? :dunno:

If it is, it aint gonna work.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 24 2009, 02:41 PM~16079248
> *I would like to say thanks to everyone for the replies and PM's!!!!!!!!
> Merry Christmas EVERYONE!
> *



Congrats Jason :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 24 2009, 04:18 PM~16081617
> *Congrats Jason :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 24 2009, 05:32 PM~16081728
> *x2
> *


X 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

Merry Xmas Homies... uffin:


----------



## azmurh

Merry Christmas Aircraft Homies be safe and keep them low :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Dec 24 2009, 02:14 PM~16080622-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is there meat to tap the head ports out?hint hint   I forgot its been years.
> knowing that there is at least 5 NOS motors laying around, I'd try them out bro!!!
> 
> I have a bunch of 3000 psi stratopower heads(unseen and unused by anyone-as far as I know) that fit the eemcos perfect. There is room to tap those ports on em!!! something for 2010
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno? but these are adels must of been a real long time
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Dec 24 2009, 02:39 PM~16080832
> *Whats the horse power on the mototr?
> 
> Is that a 1 GPM spec on the pump head? :dunno:
> 
> If it is, it aint gonna work.
> *


ill have to check that tag again. ill get the info and pm it to you see what you think


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 24 2009, 04:49 PM~16081859
> *X 3 :biggrin:
> *


Merry Christmas!!!! and to everyone else


----------



## Firefly

Merry Christmas to my fellow aircraft junkies!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 25 2009, 02:51 AM~16085470
> *Merry Christmas to my fellow aircraft junkies!
> *


You must be talking to me :biggrin: Takes one to know one


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 23 2009, 11:58 PM~16075124
> *GEORGE I THOUGHT U WERE GOING 2 SLEEP THAT WAS A LONG TRIP 2 L.A. IT WAS KOOL KICK N IT WITH TED AND MIKE BACK AGAIN IN JAN2010
> *


It's always a good time going down to LA, and to kick it with 2 of the best builders out there makes me feel real good. Can't wait to show off my Xmas present that Ted helped me put together. And better yet the 2 that Mike helped me with. Its been a real good year for me. If 2010 is half as good I'll be livin large   Life is good


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

merry x-mas to my aircraft homies


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 25 2009, 06:55 AM~16085723
> *merry x-mas to my aircraft homies
> *



MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 24 2009, 11:06 PM~16084180
> *Merry Christmas!!!! and to everyone else
> *


----------



## kraz13

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 25 2009, 03:35 PM~16088707
> *Merry Christmas to all!
> *


This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.    










Big Fan Mortor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps. Sorry about the blurry picture  










Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 04:18 AM~16092284
> *This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fan Mortor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps.  Sorry about the blurry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.
> *


Holy shit!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 02:18 AM~16092284
> *This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fan Mortor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps.  Sorry about the blurry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.
> *


 :0 :0 That looks bad-ass!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 01:18 AM~16092284
> *This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fan Mortor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps.  Sorry about the blurry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.
> *


bad ass George,lets see some better pics of that plumbing


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DAMMMMM GEORGE U MUST OF BEEN IN THE SHOP ON XMASS WE JUST GOT BACK FROM TEDS HOUSE AND MIKES SHOP IN L.A. AND U ALREADY GOT IT 2GRTHER LOOKING GOOD O.G.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 12:18 AM~16092284
> *This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fan Motor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps.  Sorry about the blurry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.
> *


That look vicious George. Man u should told me u were coming down to LA. I would of met up to give u your parts.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 12:18 AM~16092284
> *This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fan Motor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps.  Sorry about the blurry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.
> *


That look vicious George. Man u should told me u were coming down to LA. I would of met up to give u your parts.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 26 2009, 04:58 PM~16095635
> *That look vicious George. Man u should told me u were coming down to LA. I would of met up to give u your parts.
> *


Its all good  It was a short notice. My friend had to bring some parts down for the engraver. I'll be back soon


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 26 2009, 11:17 AM~16093667
> *bad ass George,lets see some better pics of that plumbing
> *


Thanks for all of the compliments but it was something Ted threw together a while back but never made it into a car. He still had the tank he used back then. A-6 with fittings at both ends. If anyone out there has one, I'm looking for one. I'll buy or trade  

I'll try to get more better pics soon. My camera is on its death bed.  it comes on when it wants to. Maybe the cold weather :dunno: I need to stop buying parts and get a new one :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 01:18 AM~16092284
> *This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fan Mortor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps.  Sorry about the blurry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.
> *



looks beautiful Great Christmas Gift :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

Another one?





> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Dec 23 2009, 01:30 PM~16067536-->
> 
> 
> 
> i called a a guy from l.a. after i got these and he was willing to trade me two rebuilt 280s. i should have jumped on it when i had the chance to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:24 PM~16096189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 02:18 AM~16092284
> *This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fan Mortor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps.  Sorry about the blurry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.
> *


that does look pretty cool


----------



## lowdeville

Thanx Chapo!(Mr.Lac on here),just picked up my Pesco EQ today


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 27 2009, 12:59 PM~16101347
> *Thanx Chapo!(Mr.Lac on here),just picked up my Pesco EQ today
> *


  

whey de pics at nah??


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:24 PM~16096189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what aircraft is that from?


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 27 2009, 03:06 PM~16102344
> *
> 
> whey de pics at nah??
> *


:ugh: gotta wait for my old lady to upload them,i'm not too good at the computer


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 02:18 AM~16092284
> *This is going into my 1948 Sedan Delivery :biggrin: Something Ted helped me with on the lay out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fan Mortor with a Rooster head and 4 dumps.  Sorry about the blurry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2 pump set up Mike helped me with.
> *



nice dumps :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 27 2009, 03:19 PM~16103241
> *what aircraft is that from?
> *


no idea its an old pic i had saved


----------



## prewar_gm_access

MR.LAC Can you help me post the picture that Bill put together back in the day. 

http://i11.tinypic.com/2jewh3b.jpg


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 28 2009, 04:52 AM~16108786
> *MR.LAC Can you help me post the picture that Bill put together back in the day.
> 
> http://i11.tinypic.com/2jewh3b.jpg
> *


i got some more pics of that setup. i'll see if i can dig them out.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 28 2009, 07:28 AM~16109117
> *i got some more pics of that setup. i'll see if i can dig them out.
> *


Please do.....


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 28 2009, 10:28 AM~16109117
> *i got some more pics of that setup. i'll see if i can dig them out.
> *


How is the little one?


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2009, 01:28 PM~16110527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one of them.


:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 28 2009, 12:49 PM~16110200
> *How is the little one?
> *


she is great. 


thanks


----------



## 1229




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 28 2009, 07:28 AM~16109117
> *i got some more pics of that setup. i'll see if i can dig them out.
> *


Thanks for the help with the picture. I've heard 2 stories on who built it. Was it Hines or Mullins? Do you know?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 28 2009, 05:49 PM~16112623
> *Thanks for the help with the picture.  I've heard 2 stories on who built it.  Was it Hines or Mullins?  Do you know?
> *


i just sent the dude that owned the setup a text, i forgot who did the setup, i'll let you know.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 28 2009, 07:27 AM~16109113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks TATTOO. FOR SALE BOTH PUMPS!!! I have everything to make this set up all the way down to the blue fittings and red check valve. I can make it with a polished #8 ZIG ZAG or the slow down in the picture. PM me if iterested


----------



## TOPFAN

not the same set up...motors, dumps, pump heads and even the slow downs are different.

The set up is bad , just the same!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

TATTOO.... :wave: How have you been?


----------



## Hipstreet




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 28 2009, 08:28 PM~16114361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the same set up...motors, dumps, pump heads and even the slow downs are different.
> 
> The set up is bad , just the same!
> *


i know the setups are different, but same owner/builder.


----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 28 2009, 08:05 PM~16115516
> *
> *


I like your avatar :biggrin: Check it out TOPFAN, homie has it going on


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 28 2009, 08:59 PM~16116155
> *i know the setups are different, but same owner/builder.
> *


And who mite that be?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Dec 18 2009, 02:20 AM~16017287-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got an old NOS batch *years ago*.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 or 2????????????????
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 20 2009, 11:49 AM~16036963
> *oh sorry maybe one day i can grow up and be just like you  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> fuckin dipshit
> and what is a mamon dipshit ????
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 23 2009, 07:19 PM~16070876
> *No problemo...This topic shows me how much aircraft blows ass due to the people that are in "the scene".
> I enjoy looking but would never bother.Much like VW guys if it not just so it's garbage.
> 
> But thanks for perking up my day :wave:
> 
> EDIT: Should add not everyone are dinks with aircraft but alot seem to be.
> *


Co-Signed


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 29 2009, 02:48 AM~16119511
> *I like your avatar :biggrin: Check it out TOPFAN, homie has it going on
> *



Yeah he does...He is a Tower of Power fan, so he really has good taste. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 23 2009, 06:19 PM~16070876
> *No problemo...This topic shows me how much aircraft blows ass due to the people that are in "the scene".
> 
> I enjoy looking but would never bother.Much like VW guys if it not just so it's garbage.
> 
> But thanks for perking up my day :wave:
> 
> EDIT: Should add not everyone are dinks with aircraft but alot seem to be.
> *





> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 29 2009, 10:16 AM~16120345
> *Co-Signed
> *


*its only 1 person who fucks up all these topics. *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 29 2009, 11:14 AM~16120730
> *Yeah he does...He is a Tower of Power fan, so he really has good taste. :biggrin:
> *


it would be better taste if you were a Doors fan!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 29 2009, 04:34 PM~16124780
> *it would be better taste if you were a Doors fan!!! :biggrin:
> *



 ...I love it when youre on here... :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 29 2009, 03:33 PM~16124760
> *its only 1 person who fucks up all these topics.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 29 2009, 07:16 PM~16125304
> * ...I love it when youre on here... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 29 2009, 04:33 PM~16124760
> *its only 1 person who fucks up all these topics.
> *


Co-Signed


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 29 2009, 05:16 PM~16125304
> * ...I love it when youre on here... :biggrin:
> *


What about me :tears:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 29 2009, 08:34 PM~16127443
> *What about me :tears:
> *



.......you too! :tongue:


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone have any use for these? NOS


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Dec 29 2009, 07:03 PM~16125792
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Carson or Almaden?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 29 2009, 09:16 AM~16120345
> *Co-Signed
> *


x2


----------



## Rollinaround

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, prewar_gm_access

a lot of weight on that rooster head


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 29 2009, 09:01 PM~16128619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any use for these? NOS
> *


What size are they?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 29 2009, 11:48 PM~16130689
> *What size are they?
> *


number 8's


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 29 2009, 11:04 PM~16129426
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rollinaround, prewar_gm_access
> 
> a lot of weight on that rooster head
> *


is that best you can come up with my special needs friend?


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 30 2009, 01:32 AM~16130976
> *number 8's
> *


how much?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2009, 11:28 AM~16110527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dang thats nice.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 30 2009, 09:05 AM~16131982
> *is that best you can come up with my special needs friend?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 30 2009, 08:22 AM~16132464
> *how much?
> *


25.00 each? another member on here has some and wants to trade me just wanted to see if there was any interest before i do. he has about 25 of them.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 30 2009, 01:20 PM~16133320
> *dang thats nice.
> *


so is this. :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2009, 04:40 PM~16134702
> *so is this.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've said it before, this is my favorite setup!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 30 2009, 01:56 PM~16133713
> *25.00 each? another member on here has some and wants to trade me just wanted to see if there was any interest before i do. he has about 25 of them.
> *


thats a great deal and those are really good check valves


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 27 2009, 06:52 PM~16103942
> *:ugh: gotta wait for my old lady to upload them,i'm not too good at the computer
> *


 :scrutinize: 
just buggin man. 
do what you gotta. 
pm if you want instead..


----------



## implala66

what company made those filters???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 29 2009, 03:34 PM~16124780-->
> 
> 
> 
> it would be better taste if you were a Doors fan!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X3 :biggrin:
> 
> Did u get my last PM homie?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 29 2009, 09:01 PM~16128619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any use for these? NOS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sitting on like 50 of those check vavles my self
> Gar and parker. All #8 Stainless steel <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2009, 12:53 PM~16134797
> *thats a great deal and those are really good check valves
> *


X2


----------



## TOPFAN

...thinking about putting this in my caddy...


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 30 2009, 04:29 PM~16135090
> *
> 
> what company made those filters???
> *


Bendix/Skinner, they are pretty easy to find. i think i got those at Nortons.


heres the ones i sent them to use on that setup. (before chrome)


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 28 2009, 08:27 AM~16109113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is clean:thumbsup: , But do those adel's hold pressure. I had a few that seep down kinda quick. Just figured they were abused over the years.

Congrats on the baby boy


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM~16135393
> *Bendix/Skinner, they are pretty easy to find. i think i got those at Nortons.
> heres the ones i sent them to use on that setup. (before chrome)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone have 2 of these for sale?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 05:35 PM~16135137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thinking about putting this in my caddy...
> *


dayum! Gotta get me a couple of those!


----------



## TOPFAN

or this? :dunno:











I am not really digging on the tank. What you guys think...?

I am getting as bad as Brandon...cant make up my mind!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 09:12 PM~16137355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really digging on the tank. What you guys think...?
> 
> I am getting as bad as Brandon...cant make up my mind!
> *


trade you my Plasma cutter!?!?!?lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 07:12 PM~16137355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really digging on the tank. What you guys think...?
> 
> I am getting as bad as Brandon...cant make up my mind!
> *



why didn't you run a hard line on the return to the tank ?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 30 2009, 07:05 PM~16137918
> *why didn't you run a hard line on the return to the tank ?
> *



.......too lazy.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 08:06 PM~16137931
> *.......too lazy.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Dec 30 2009, 05:12 PM~16137355-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really digging on the tank. What you guys think...?
> 
> I am getting as bad as Brandon...cant make up my mind!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 30 2009, 06:05 PM~16137918
> *why didn't you run a hard line on the return to the tank ?
> *



braided return looks baddass. not everything has to be hardlined :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 30 2009, 08:18 PM~16138072
> *braided return looks baddass. not everything has to be hardlined :biggrin:
> *



didn't say it did look bad ....i was just wondering if there was a
performance reason ???

looks good !!!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 30 2009, 05:46 PM~16137107
> *anyone have 2 of these for sale?
> *


  lemme know of you really want to run those, i have one im not gonna use

they look cool dressed up but sortta big. alot of extra room for striping if thats what your thinking


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 26 2009, 05:13 PM~16095746
> *
> 
> I'll try to get more better pics soon.  My camera is on its death bed.  it comes on when it wants to.  Maybe the cold weather  :dunno: I need to stop buying parts and get a new one :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: saw a closeout 12 megapixel Kodak for $54 @ Target over the holidays

digicams are cheeeeeeeep these days


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 30 2009, 07:22 PM~16138127
> *didn't say it did look bad ....i was just wondering if there was a
> performance reason ???
> 
> looks good !!!
> *



Im just messing with this stuff and I have it laying around. Just kicking it around and see what Im gonna end up using.Who knows, I may even just end up selling it. :biggrin:

Ive taken it apart so many times, I had the slow down on backwards in this pic! Pinche Brandon...











FIXED!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 10:46 PM~16138363
> *Im just messing with this stuff and its stuff I have laying around. Just kicking it around and see what Im gonna end up using. Who knows, I may even just end up selling it. :biggrin:
> *


I am looking to put together an aircraft setup in my 51 on the east coast. I'll bet it goes nuts after seeing mine.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 27 2009, 10:59 AM~16101347
> *Thanx Chapo!(Mr.Lac on here),just picked up my Pesco EQ today
> *


Your welcome homie, glad it made it there.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2009, 01:59 PM~16135393
> *Bendix/Skinner, they are pretty easy to find. i think i got those at Nortons.
> heres the ones i sent them to use on that setup. (before chrome)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 C-los has them instock.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 30 2009, 07:48 PM~16138394
> *I am looking to put together an aircraft setup in my 51 on the east coast. I'll bet it goes nuts after seeing mine.
> *


51 Fleet???


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 30 2009, 11:32 PM~16138907
> *51 Fleet???
> *


 two door.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 05:12 PM~16137355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really digging on the tank. What you guys think...?
> *


I'm not feeling the tank either.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 30 2009, 08:34 PM~16138928
> *two door.
> *


Aircraft in Bombs


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Dec 30 2009, 07:34 PM~16138933-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not feeling the tank either.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care for those either, they just dont seem to go with everything else. i prefer a6 tanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Dec 30 2009, 08:16 PM~16139493
> *Aircraft in Bombs
> *


it doesnt get any better right there


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 30 2009, 09:31 PM~16139763
> *i dont care for those either, they just dont seem to go with everything else. i prefer a6 tanks.
> *



A-6 is too big for these small pumps..


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 30 2009, 04:59 PM~16135393-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bendix/Skinner, they are pretty easy to find. i think i got those at Nortons.
> heres the ones i sent them to use on that setup. (before chrome)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2009, 10:28 PM~16138865
> *X2 C-los has them instock.
> *



muchas gracias........... now I wonder if this ones are hard to find????


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 29 2009, 05:33 PM~16124760
> *its only 1 person who fucks up all these topics.
> *


Very true but then the dogs jump all over it like it was the first mean they had in days.

Just my 2 cents it ain't worth much I like looking thats good enough for me.

And congrats on your baby :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 08:35 PM~16139821
> *A-6 is too big for these small pumps..
> *


I agree, I have some perfect size tanks for those shot gun pumps


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 08:35 PM~16139821
> *A-6 is too big for these small pumps..
> *


I agree, I have some perfect size tanks for those shot gun pumps


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2009, 10:42 PM~16140925
> *I agree, I have some perfect size tanks for those shot gun pumps
> *



I sold the ones I had for this set up. It went with a complete set up I sold, so I had to do it.I thought I had some left, but I did not....I might just use my fan motors for the caddy...



Post up some pics. Maybe we can do some horse trading. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 06:46 PM~16138363
> *Im just messing with this stuff and I have it laying around. Just kicking it around and see what Im gonna end up using.Who knows, I may even just end up selling it. :biggrin:
> 
> Ive taken it apart so many times, I had the slow down on backwards in this pic! Pinche Brandon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIXED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The tank and everything is clean, looks proportionate AND period corredct, but your a dick for not selling me that sight glass :angry: :angry:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 30 2009, 08:16 PM~16139493
> *Aircraft in Bombs
> *



Thanks Just Rite for the quick payment on the parts. Always good to do business with you :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 30 2009, 10:46 PM~16140992
> *The tank and everything is clean, looks proportionate AND period corredct, but your a dick for not selling me that sight glass :angry:  :angry:
> *



I think if I lower the tank with a different fitting it will be okay. I did that already, but I posted enough pics!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 08:35 PM~16139821
> *A-6 is too big for these small pumps..
> *


i meant in general...that big ass bulky tank just does it for me :biggrin: you gonna be in pomona in jan?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 30 2009, 10:14 PM~16141407
> *i meant in general...that big ass bulky tank just does it for me  :biggrin: you gonna be in pomona in jan?
> *



what do you know, you roll Supremes :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 30 2009, 07:22 PM~16138127
> *i was just wondering if there was a
> performance reason ???
> 
> 
> *


otro special needs person :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 08:46 PM~16138363
> *Im just messing with this stuff and I have it laying around. Just kicking it around and see what Im gonna end up using.Who knows, I may even just end up selling it. :biggrin:
> 
> Ive taken it apart so many times, I had the slow down on backwards in this pic! Pinche Brandon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIXED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good. like the checks


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 31 2009, 12:12 AM~16140472
> *muchas gracias...........  now I wonder if this ones are hard to find????
> 
> 
> *


lol, i supplied the ones on that setup too, they are very small and very clean.



i think i got those when i was at Nortons too, haha.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 09:46 PM~16138363
> *Pinche Brandon...
> 
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 30 2009, 10:19 PM~16141473
> *what do you know, you roll Supremes :biggrin:
> *



thats what you think im rolling my star wires right now. if i can find a nice set of rockets id roll those instead. i still think you should roll classics on yours :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 30 2009, 09:05 AM~16131982
> *is that best, you can cum on me, my special needs friend.
> *


stop ruining the thread..jajaja
:uh:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 31 2009, 12:32 AM~16141669
> *thats what you think im rolling my star wires right now. if i can find a nice set of rockets id roll those instead. i still think you should roll classics on yours :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2009, 08:34 PM~16138933
> *I'm not feeling the tank either.
> *


X2 I'm not feeling the tank either. Send it to me and I'll feel better :biggrin: Send both and I will feel even better


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 30 2009, 11:14 PM~16141407
> *i meant in general...that big ass bulky tank just does it for me  :biggrin: you gonna be in pomona in jan?
> *


Everone from Pomona Will be at Turlock snapin up the deals and takin all the goodies back to resale at Pomona  You going to Turlock again? If so Stop by and This time interduce your self.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 30 2009, 10:26 PM~16141575
> *looks good. like the checks
> *


I think those are sight glasses
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 31 2009, 12:16 AM~16139493
> *Aircraft in Bombs
> *


If I can swing it. Things get pricey lately, topfan needs to have another sale!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 31 2009, 02:31 AM~16142736
> *X2 I'm not feeling the tank either.  Send it to me and I'll feel better :biggrin: Send both and I will feel even better
> *



I know you like those tanks..


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 31 2009, 05:29 AM~16143005
> *If I can swing it. Things get pricey lately, topfan needs to have another sale!
> *



Let me know when you are ready...Ill make you a good deal! :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 30 2009, 10:48 PM~16141018
> *Thanks Just Rite for the quick payment on the parts. Always good to do business with you :biggrin:
> *


  Likewise and HaPpY NeW YeAr :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 07:12 PM~16137355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really digging on the tank. What you guys think...?
> 
> I am getting as bad as Brandon...cant make up my mind!
> *


That tank looks bad-ass


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2009, 11:41 AM~16143684
> *Let me know when you are ready...Ill make you a good deal! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 31 2009, 01:42 AM~16142765
> *Everone from Pomona Will be at Turlock snapin up the deals and takin all the goodies back to resale at Pomona   You going to Turlock again?  If so Stop by and This time interduce your self.
> *



you gonna have the same spot as the previous years? kinda hard to talk to you your spot is packed with the bomb guys and the few aircraft guys :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 31 2009, 11:53 AM~16145475
> *That tank looks bad-ass
> *



Thanks!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2009, 04:12 PM~16146169
> *Thanks!!!
> *


get my PM?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2009, 10:27 PM~16141596
> *lol, i supplied the ones on that setup too, they are very small and very clean.
> i think i got those when i was at Nortons too, haha.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Dec 31 2009, 12:22 AM~16141518-->
> 
> 
> 
> otro special needs person  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2009, 09:41 AM~16143684
> *Let me know when you are ready...Ill make you a good deal! :biggrin:
> *



TOPFAN you got any pussy in a box you can send jaime he needs something new to fuck with in
2010 besides me .............

oh wait he might not like pussy ???? oh well send it to him anyway .....

let me know i got paypal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 31 2009, 01:54 PM~16146526
> *get my PM?
> *



Just got it...I leave my computer logged on to LIL and it looks like I am always on here! LOL!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 31 2009, 02:13 PM~16146656
> *TOPFAN you got any pussy in a box you can send jaime he needs something new to fuck with in
> 2010 besides me .............
> 
> oh wait he might not like pussy ????  oh well send it to him anyway .....
> 
> let me know i got paypal :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks
> *



I love LIL! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2009, 05:18 PM~16146698
> *Just got it...I leave my computer logged on to LIL and it looks like I am always on here! LOL!
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 31 2009, 03:23 PM~16146727
> *
> *



what up airborne how you been homie we gonna have to get up this spring and some
riding


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2009, 04:19 PM~16146702
> *I love  LIL! :biggrin:
> *


me too.


even the morons on here are entertaining. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2009, 04:17 PM~16147065
> *me too.
> even the morons on here are entertaining.  :biggrin:
> *



hows your car lookin :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 31 2009, 05:22 PM~16147105
> *hows your car lookin  :uh:
> *


a. i dont have one.
b. why do you ask/care?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Dec 31 2009, 02:22 PM~16147105-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows your car lookin  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2009, 02:24 PM~16147117
> *a. i dont have one.
> b. why do you ask/care?
> *



JB got a ride in LA when he comes out here


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 31 2009, 05:30 PM~16147149
> *JB got a ride in LA when he comes out here
> *


even if its riding shotgun, its better than nothing. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2009, 03:41 PM~16147216
> *even if its riding shotgun, its better than nothing. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ...shoe e-nuff, got that right!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2009, 05:05 PM~16147957
> *:thumbsup: ...shoe e-nuff, got that right!
> *


show you right


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 31 2009, 08:14 PM~16148053
> *show you right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gonna play Barry while you two cruise alone!?!? :0 











































































:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 31 2009, 07:14 PM~16148053
> *show you right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 31 2009, 05:19 PM~16148094
> *You gonna play Barry while you two cruise alone!?!? :0
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 I gotta special BarryWhite/Doors mix for Jason :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

happy new years everybody. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 31 2009, 07:31 PM~16148196
> *:0  I gotta special BarryWhite/Doors mix for Jason  :biggrin:
> *


is Boosty in it too? :biggrin:


----------



## REC

Happy New Years ! 2010


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 31 2009, 08:03 PM~16149548
> *Happy New Years ! 2010
> *




MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 31 2009, 04:22 PM~16147105
> *hows your car lookin  :uh:
> *



lol


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 31 2009, 12:38 PM~16145849
> *you gonna have the same spot as the previous years? kinda hard to talk to you your spot is packed with the bomb guys and the few aircraft guys :biggrin:
> *


So you'll be there? We wil have the BBQ going. JustRight will be on the grill


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 31 2009, 02:13 PM~16146656
> *TOPFAN you got any pussy in a box you can send jaime he needs something new to fuck with in
> 2010 besides me .............
> 
> oh wait he might not like pussy ????  oh well send it to him anyway .....
> 
> let me know i got paypal :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks
> *


let me school you chavalA........

George isnt gonna side with you,real respect real and I got the utmost respect for George.......

as far as pussy,I have a hyna...the best anybody can ask for.......She has been cruising a 64 hardtop for 23 years and has a 59 rag in her fleet also!Lets see what you can bring to the plate esa?I will give you fair warning,dont try and talk masa about my lady because you DO NOT know me and I will hunt you down and "handle it leva".....that is palabra right there piruja.......1201 soldier for life!!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

Doesn't look like 2010 is going to get any better :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 1 2010, 07:57 AM~16151785
> *Doesn't look like 2010 is going to get any better :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


HAPPY NEW YEAR AIRCRAFT HOMIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 1 2010, 07:36 AM~16152118
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> HAPPY NEW YEAR AIRCRAFT HOMIES!! :biggrin:
> *



X2 ... Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 1 2010, 03:39 AM~16151730
> *let me school you chavalA........
> 
> George isnt gonna  side with you,real respect real and I got the utmost respect for George.......
> 
> as far as  pussy,I have a hyna...the best anybody can ask for.......She has been cruising a 64 hardtop for 23 years and has a 59 rag in her fleet also!Lets see what you can bring to the plate esa?I will give you fair warning,dont try and talk masa about my lady because you DO NOT know me and I will hunt you down and "handle it leva".....that is palabra right there piruja.......1201 soldier for life!!!!
> *



:0 


Whats up Jaime?..Happy New Years...


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 1 2010, 02:35 AM~16151600
> *So you'll be there?  We wil have the BBQ going.  JustRight will be on the grill
> *


yup yup  Happy New Year to the Aircraft homies :h5:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 1 2010, 04:39 AM~16151730
> *let me school you chavalA........
> 
> George isnt gonna  side with you,real respect real and I got the utmost respect for George.......
> 
> as far as  pussy,I have a hyna...the best anybody can ask for.......She has been cruising a 64 hardtop for 23 years and has a 59 rag in her fleet also!Lets see what you can bring to the plate esa?I will give you fair warning,dont try and talk masa about my lady because you DO NOT know me and I will hunt you down and "handle it leva".....that is palabra right there piruja.......1201 soldier for life!!!!
> *



why would i talk about your girl ???? YOU THE PUNK BITCH !!!

I ASKED A SIMPLE ASS ??? you the one that wanted to talk shit player 

so we talkin shit ...so don't go and get all but hurt now...

if you wanna handle it i'll be out that way in a couple of months 

i'll stop in n.m if you want me to and we can handle it.

i could give a shit who you roll with gansta lol

when i go to the west we take cars . not just fly out and kiss alot of ass 

like others and try to make them think we something we ain't 

i'm glad you think you somebody in the west and people respect you that's great 

but keep your mouth shut about me bitch it's real simple


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 1 2010, 11:22 AM~16152901
> *why would i talk about your girl ???? YOU THE PUNK BITCH !!!
> 
> I ASKED A SIMPLE ASS ??? you the one that wanted to talk shit player
> 
> so we talkin shit ...so don't go and get all but hurt now...
> 
> if you wanna handle it i'll be out that way in a couple of months
> 
> i'll stop in n.m if you want me to and we can handle it.
> 
> i could give a shit who you roll with gansta lol
> 
> when i go to the west we take cars . not just fly out and kiss alot of ass
> 
> like others and try to make them think we something we ain't
> 
> i'm glad you think you somebody in the west and people respect you that's great
> 
> but keep your mouth shut about me bitch it's real simple
> *


lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 1 2010, 03:39 AM~16151730
> *let me school you chavalA........
> 
> George isnt gonna  side with you,real respect real and I got the utmost respect for George.......
> 
> as far as  pussy,I have a hyna...the best anybody can ask for.......She has been cruising a 64 hardtop for 23 years and has a 59 rag in her fleet also!Lets see what you can bring to the plate esa?I will give you fair warning,dont try and talk masa about my lady because you DO NOT know me and I will hunt you down and "handle it leva".....that is palabra right there piruja.......1201 soldier for life!!!!
> *


sorry ment Abel,not George........tad bit tipsy last night....same respect


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 1 2010, 11:48 AM~16153030
> *sorry ment Abel,not George........tad bid tipsy last night....same respect
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jan 1 2010, 06:57 AM~16151785-->
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like 2010 is going to get any better :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Jan 1 2010, 10:36 AM~16152118
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> HAPPY NEW YEAR AIRCRAFT HOMIES!! :biggrin:
> *


pinche cracka ass 63 ragtop owners.



HAPPY NEW YEARS, see Y'ALL soon!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 1 2010, 12:46 PM~16153025
> *lets do this  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: you a trip homie


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 1 2010, 04:56 PM~16153951
> *pinche cracka ass 63 ragtop owners.
> HAPPY NEW YEARS, see Y'ALL soon!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

I'm going to send you some stuff next week


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 1 2010, 08:22 PM~16155932
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I'm going to send you some stuff next week
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hydraulic-l...ultDomainQ5f100

$130, $10 shipping. not a bad price.


----------



## DIPPINIT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-1P-52...Q5fPartsQ5fGear

Looks Like a 777 pump head, $25, $12 shipped, not too bad.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 2 2010, 01:43 AM~16159685
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-1P-52...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> 
> Looks Like a 777 pump head, $25, $12 shipped, not too bad.
> *



Only thing with that dude, you never know if its good...I bought some pump heads from him, one was missing the presssure spring assembly, another was damaged, and one had a blow gasket. I was able to repair 2 of them and he sent me a replacement for the third. He made up for it, but its not worth the hassle.



Ill just go pay a lil more and get good ones from someone else. SERIO!


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2009, 03:24 PM~16147117
> *a. i dont have one.
> b. why do you ask/care?
> *



:0


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> I'm not feeling the tank either.
> [/quote
> 
> Its looks better standing up .


----------



## undr8ed

> I'm not feeling the tank either.
> [/quote
> 
> Its looks better standing up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayne, that shit's tight since you posted it
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 2 2010, 10:32 PM~16166393
> *Mayne, that shit's tight since you posted it
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks dog, and happy and for a better new year. You know I dont come up in here , hate the mud slinging that happens time to time.

Good to see you on the site , I dont catch your post too offten. :cheesy:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 2 2010, 10:39 PM~16166446
> *Thanks dog, and happy and for a better new year. You know I dont come up in here , hate the mud slinging that happens time to time.
> 
> Good to see you on the site , I dont catch your post too offten. :cheesy:
> *



Fo sho :biggrin: Hope you and your fam had/have a good 2010 



Too many talk about how the internet hooks people up, I get bent cus I can't crack a beer, turn a wrench, or down a shot with some of ya'll  :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> I'm not feeling the tank either.
> [/quote
> 
> Its looks better standing up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that tank any way you place it. Hay Edmund you find any more of those Relays? wish I had a few more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 29 2009, 09:01 PM~16128619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any use for these? NOS
> *



NOS 20.00 each lemme know!


----------



## TOPFAN

> I'm not feeling the tank either.
> [/quote
> 
> Its looks better standing up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pump looks better w/ an A6 tank.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 3 2010, 12:36 PM~16170048
> *That pump looks better w/ an A6 tank.
> *



Just trying to keep the tanks period correct.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 3 2010, 06:23 PM~16171374
> *Just trying to keep the tanks period correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think they look great.


----------



## azmurh

That's the beauty of it so many styles and ways everyone is different. Looks good


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2009, 01:27 AM~16141596
> *lol, i supplied the ones on that setup too, they are very small and very clean.
> i think i got those when i was at Nortons too, haha.
> *


thanks again, will give them a call mañana to see if they have any........


----------



## TOPFAN

Im looking for these type of tanks, ...LMK if you know anyone that has some for sale..!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 3 2010, 11:00 PM~16174616
> *Im looking for these type of tanks, ...LMK if you know anyone that has some for sale..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



have you tried Carlos? I bought 2 of them couple of months ago that Mike is holding for me, he said he had a whole bunch of them.


----------



## 41bowtie

Right click saved


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 3 2010, 11:00 PM~16174616
> *Im looking for these type of tanks, ...LMK if you know anyone that has some for sale..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a few of them left.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 3 2010, 09:31 PM~16175028
> *have you tried Carlos? I bought 2 of them couple of months ago that Mike is holding for me, he said he had a whole bunch of them.
> *



Carlos dont have any left...

Jason, let me know if you want to sell a couple.There is another one like it, with a 3/8 threaded port, I would like to get.

I had few of them and I ran out..


----------



## 41bowtie

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, TOPFAN, Jaime-ViejitosNM


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 3 2010, 10:00 PM~16175406
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 41bowtie, TOPFAN, Jaime-ViejitosNM
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 3 2010, 08:00 PM~16174616
> *Im looking for these type of tanks, ...LMK if you know anyone that has some for sale..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I think those tanks would look better with the shotguns


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 30 2009, 09:46 PM~16140981
> *I sold the ones I had for this set up. It went with a complete set up I sold, so I had to do it.I thought I had some left, but I did not....I might just use my fan motors for the caddy...
> Post up some pics. Maybe we can do some horse trading. :biggrin:
> *


Been gone for the holidays, let me get my home coputer working or I could send you a text picture. Lmk
 

:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 3 2010, 11:22 PM~16176338
> *I think those tanks would look better with the shotguns
> *



Happy New Year HOMIE!

Give me a call tomorrow!......


----------



## RidinLowBC

Hey what's up Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:42 PM~16176501
> *Hey what's up Abel
> *



Hows it going? Is your stuff almost done?


----------



## RidinLowBC

they are working on them :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16176432
> *Been gone for the holidays, let me get my home coputer working or I could send you a text picture. Lmk
> 
> 
> :
> *



Send me a text pic....check your inbox..


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 3 2010, 10:06 PM~16175458
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup Abel......


----------



## REC

what up abel


----------



## 1229

waddup Abel? :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

What up Abel? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Hipstreet

What's Hip Abel? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

Q Vole Abel... :h5:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Whats up Abel?? :yes: :yes:


----------



## JasonJ

Whats new Abel?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Whats up Abel :cheesy: LOL


----------



## 1229

Howdy Abel!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

Happy New Year Abel. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Que Haces Abel??


----------



## ss62vert

Hey Abel :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

guten tag abel


----------



## DIPPINIT

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *TOPFAN*, lowbird

:wave: :wave: Hi Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2010, 06:32 PM~16183279
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TOPFAN, lowbird
> 
> :wave:  :wave: Hi Abel
> *



HOLA!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2009, 01:18 PM~16146698
> *Just got it...I leave my computer logged on to LIL and it looks like I am always on here! LOL!
> *


what up abel check valves work out great


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 4 2010, 07:20 PM~16183951
> *what up abel check valves work out great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW!

Those pumps look familiar!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 4 2010, 06:26 PM~16184040
> *WOW!
> 
> Those pumps look familiar!
> *


JUST THE PUMPS NOT THE SET UP .ALL READY WORKING ON THE NEXT ONE"S .YOU LIKE THE 90 FROM THE TANKS TO THE PUMPS 3/4


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 4 2010, 06:26 PM~16184040
> *WOW!
> 
> Those pumps look familiar!
> *


JUST THE PUMPS NOT THE SET UP .ALL READY WORKING ON THE NEXT ONE"S .YOU LIKE THE 90 FROM THE TANKS TO THE PUMPS 3/4
WHAT UP BIG COUNTRY


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 4 2010, 08:20 PM~16183951
> *what up abel check valves work out great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 4 2010, 07:44 PM~16184302
> *JUST THE PUMPS NOT THE SET UP .ALL READY WORKING ON THE NEXT ONE"S .YOU LIKE THE 90 FROM THE TANKS TO THE PUMPS 3/4
> WHAT UP BIG COUNTRY
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16184263
> *JUST THE PUMPS NOT THE SET UP .ALL READY WORKING ON THE NEXT ONE"S .YOU LIKE THE 90 FROM THE TANKS TO THE PUMPS 3/4
> *



PREMIER DOING THE AIRCRAFT THING! 

That 90 looks good, so does the filters


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Is aircraft hydraulics mandatory for PREMIER????Sure looks like it


----------



## chosen one

> PREMIER DOING THE AIRCRAFT THING!
> 
> That 90 looks good, so does the filters
> [/quoteWHAT UP ABEL THOSE ARE GOING ON E BAY .WORKING ON SOME THING NEW


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 4 2010, 07:36 PM~16185081
> *PREMIER DOING THE AIRCRAFT THING!
> 
> That 90 looks good, so does the filters
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 4 2010, 07:52 PM~16182778
> *guten tag abel
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16187752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Accumulators for looks??


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2010, 01:45 AM~16187843
> *Accumulators for looks??
> *


pinche joto brandon :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 edited by DIPPINIT Users)
> 1 Members: TOPFAN
> *


Q-Vo Abel


----------



## 6DEUCE6

A few old shots from Majestics New Year's Day Carshow 2009...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

FOR SALE TRADE... :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 5 2010, 11:03 PM~16199020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE TRADE... :biggrin:
> *


FOR SALE "OR" TRADE...


----------



## caprice75classic

how much?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 5 2010, 11:03 PM~16199020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE TRADE... :biggrin:
> *



are those # 5?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

ALL PM'S ANSWERED...


----------



## baghdady

Hello everyone  


Ohh specially ABEL :wave:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16187752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this set up


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 6 2010, 11:00 AM~16202684
> *Hello everyone
> Ohh specially ABEL  :wave:
> *



Happy New Year Baghdady....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 6 2010, 11:00 AM~16202684
> *Hello everyone
> Ohh specially ABEL  :wave:
> *


Has anyone seen Able :dunno: If you do tell him I said hi


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 5 2010, 11:14 PM~16199212
> *are those # 5?
> *


6'S...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by lowbird+Jan 6 2010, 08:07 PM~16206479-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Baghdady....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks man, you too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Jan 6 2010, 09:46 PM~16207773
> *Has anyone seen Able :dunno: If you do tell him I said hi
> *



I havent seen him. I just noticed everyone was saying hello to him to I didnt want to feel left out LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 5 2010, 11:14 PM~16199212
> *are those # 5?
> *


how much?


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT for ABEL. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 7 2010, 09:12 AM~16213144
> *TTMFT for ABEL. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 6 2010, 10:30 PM~16209337
> *6'S...
> *


nice


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 7 2010, 08:12 AM~16213144
> *TTMFT for ABEL. :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

Alot of nice stuff in here, I think I'll go ahead and bookmark this topic for future usage and postings. I have quite a few NOS Adels and many Sidewinders. I never thought these items would be so appreciated.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Jan 6 2010, 01:00 AM~16198970
> *A few old shots from Majestics New Year's Day Carshow 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never have been a big fan of these. However, I just finished a 63 Convertible with 4 of these in trunk, I think the owner is on layitlow. However, my pictures are NOT to be display via the internets or email. Any locals are welcome for a free tour of my shop and view the car in person.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 08:08 PM~16214054
> *Alot of nice stuff in here, I think I'll go ahead and bookmark this topic for future usage and postings.  I have quite a few NOS Adels and many Sidewinders.  I never thought these items would be so appreciated.
> *




Why yes they are, so post up pics of your collection!  :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 7 2010, 01:00 AM~16211721
> *how much?
> *


x2


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 7 2010, 12:14 PM~16214094
> 
> 
> Why yes they are, so post up pics of your collection!    :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :yes:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 02:11 PM~16214071
> *Never have been a big fan of these. However, I just finished a 63 Convertible with 4 of these in trunk, I think the owner is on layitlow.  However, my pictures are NOT to be display via the internets or email.  Any locals are welcome for a free tour of my shop and view the car in person.
> *


post that chit!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 10:11 AM~16214071
> *Never have been a big fan of these. However, I just finished a 63 Convertible with 4 of these in trunk, I think the owner is on layitlow.  However, my pictures are NOT to be display via the internets or email.  Any locals are welcome for a free tour of my shop and view the car in person.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 10:08 AM~16214054
> *Alot of nice stuff in here, I think I'll go ahead and bookmark this topic for future usage and postings.  I have quite a few NOS Adels and many Sidewinders.  I never thought these items would be so appreciated.
> *


Sorry, We only roll Pescos in here. Anything else is junk :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 11:11 AM~16214071
> *Never have been a big fan of these. However, I just finished a 63 Convertible with 4 of these in trunk, I think the owner is on layitlow.   However, my pictures are NOT to be display via the internets or email.   Any locals are welcome for a free tour of my shop and view the car in person.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: worried someone might copy you?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2010, 11:19 PM~16215883
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: worried someone might copy you?
> *


If it ain't ready, it don't come out! :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 7 2010, 01:27 PM~16215962
> *If it ain't ready, it don't come out!  :biggrin:
> *



Thats Right. I have a few setups I am working on for high profile cars. My Pescos start at $10,000 on up for 2 777's,


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 7 2010, 11:33 PM~16216015
> *Thats Right. I have a few setups I am working on for high profile cars. My Pescos start at $10,000 on up for 2 777's,
> *


They them red tag specials too? Can't beat that! :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2010, 04:19 PM~16215883
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: worried someone might copy you?
> *


This is per the owners request. The car is here at my facility in Morro Bay Ca. Walk throughs are welcome, however I can not allow photos. 

Thanks Jeff Thies


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 7 2010, 01:39 PM~16216080
> *They them red tag specials too? Can't beat that!  :biggrin:
> *


Oops .I need to change that. That sale was over in December. Good Eye Mate


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 02:40 PM~16216088
> *This is per the owners request. The car is here at my facility in Morro Bay Ca. Walk throughs are welcome, however I can not allow photos.
> 
> Thanks Jeff Thies
> *



Is he ever going to show the car? If he does, someone is bound to take a picture of it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL+Jan 7 2010, 02:40 PM~16216088-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is per the owners request. The car is here at my facility in Morro Bay Ca. Walk throughs are welcome, however I can not allow photos.
> 
> Thanks Jeff Thies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: im half a country away...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2010, 03:36 PM~16216536
> *Is he ever going to show the car? If he does, someone is bound to take a picture of it.
> *


my point exactly...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL+Jan 7 2010, 02:40 PM~16216088-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is per the owners request. The car is here at my facility in Morro Bay Ca. Walk throughs are welcome, however I can not allow photos.
> 
> Thanks Jeff Thies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KING OF [email protected] 14 2008, 10:17 AM~10653381
> *Thank you very much Seth, look forward to speaking with you.
> 
> Jody
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KING OF [email protected] 23 2008, 10:22 PM~10490436
> *That pic says alot right there.  My apologies.  Great topic
> 
> Andy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING OF PEARL_@Jun 30 2008, 08:10 PM~10985088
> *Pete, If I can help, please let me know.  I have a resto-facility up in Morro Bay, Ca.
> 
> Bring her on up this way and I will handle the task for you.  In my line of work this car will look better than new in a matter of couple weeks.   Bring your wife and kids by, I will give you the grand tour of our nostalgic dragsters.
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> Brody Andersen
> *




So what is your real name ?

By the way, Ill take all those sidewinders off your hands, just name your price


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 7 2010, 02:42 PM~16216112
> *Oops .I need to change that. That sale was over in December. Good Eye Mate
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2010, 06:52 PM~16216694
> *So what is your real name ?
> 
> By the way, Ill take all those sidewinders off your hands, just name your price
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 06:24 PM~16217007
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KING OF PEARL, SIXONEFORLIFE, Airborne

Please stop by our facility in Morro Bay and see the world famous Don Garlits Dragster, striped by Walt Prey. We just finished up gold leafing. This car will knock your socks off  Will be exhibition only at Pomona Valley Raceway. We just finished Darrell Gwynn's dragster, complete resto that he was paralized in. Will be on exhibition at Sheenan Pontiac in Lighthouse Point Florida this weekend. Stop by and see it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 07:27 PM~16217034
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KING OF PEARL, SIXONEFORLIFE, Airborne
> 
> Please stop by our facility in Morro Bay and see the world famous Don Garlits Dragster, striped by Walt Prey. We just finished up gold leafing. This car will knock your socks off   Will be exhibition only at Pomona Valley Raceway. We just finished Darrell Gwynn's dragster, complete resto that he was paralized in. Will be on exhibition at Sheenan Pontiac in Lighthouse Point Florida this weekend. Stop by and see it.
> *


Wish I could, I am stationed in NC. Wish someone could take pics! Maybe a drawing on a napkin?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 03:27 PM~16217034
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KING OF PEARL, SIXONEFORLIFE, Airborne
> 
> Please stop by our facility in Morro Bay and see the world famous Don Garlits Dragster, striped by Walt Prey. We just finished up gold leafing. This car will knock your socks off   Will be exhibition only at Pomona Valley Raceway. We just finished Darrell Gwynn's dragster, complete resto that he was paralized in. Will be on exhibition at Sheenan Pontiac in Lighthouse Point Florida this weekend. Stop by and see it.
> *


What is your address? I'd like to come by the shop.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 04:27 PM~16217034
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KING OF PEARL, SIXONEFORLIFE, Airborne
> 
> Please stop by our facility in Morro Bay and see the world famous Don Garlits Dragster, striped by Walt Prey. We just finished up gold leafing. This car will knock your socks off   Will be exhibition only at Pomona Valley Raceway. We just finished Darrell Gwynn's dragster, complete resto that he was paralized in. Will be on exhibition at Sheenan Pontiac in Lighthouse Point Florida this weekend. Stop by and see it.
> *



Striped by Walt? In the 70's?

So, can we stop by your shop or can the dragster only be seen it at the Pomona Valley Raceway?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2010, 07:59 PM~16217393
> *striped by Walt? In the 70'S?
> *


damn


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 05:27 PM~16217034
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KING OF PEARL, SIXONEFORLIFE, Airborne
> 
> Please stop by our facility in Morro Bay and see the world famous Don Garlits Dragster, striped by Walt Prey. We just finished up gold leafing. This car will knock your socks off   Will be exhibition only at Pomona Valley Raceway. We just finished Darrell Gwynn's dragster, complete resto that he was paralized in. Will be on exhibition at Sheenan Pontiac in Lighthouse Point Florida this weekend. Stop by and see it.
> *


Directions / Address please......
So I can stop by after Pismo Fathers Day show in June.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL+Jan 7 2010, 01:08 PM~16214054-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of nice stuff in here, I think I'll go ahead and bookmark this topic for future usage and postings.  I have quite a few NOS Adels and many Sidewinders.  I never thought these items would be so appreciated.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KING OF [email protected] 7 2010, 01:11 PM~16214071
> *Never have been a big fan of these. However, I just finished a 63 Convertible with 4 of these in trunk, I think the owner is on layitlow.  However, my pictures are NOT to be display via the internets or email.  Any locals are welcome for a free tour of my shop and view the car in person.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 06:27 PM~16217034
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KING OF PEARL, SIXONEFORLIFE, Airborne
> 
> *


2 computers on layitlow at the same time.......... :wow:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16217960
> *Directions / Address please......
> So I can stop by after Pismo Fathers Day show in June.
> *


I am keeping some of the cars at my other facility in San Luis. Located
3453 Empressa Drive, San Luis, Please no cameras. The gold leaf murano is very sensitive to flash, until it has cured.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2010, 08:14 PM~16218318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 2 computers on layitlow at the same time.......... :wow:
> *


Jason, good to hear from you. I understand you had a baby recently. I hope that doesn't slow down your fast pace on building that baddest 76 in the world project. I recently found some rare Rose colored murano, that would look excellent on your Impala 76


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16218501
> *Jason, good to hear from you. I understand you had a baby recently. I hope that doesn't slow down your fast pace on building that baddest 76 in the world project. I recently found some rare Rose colored murano, that would look excellent on your Impala 76
> *


no sir, i been working on my 76 so much that it turned into a completely different make and year of car.



its amazing.



ps, i just bought 100 NOS jars of murano, but i am thinking about donating it to charity, because i am such a nice guy.


----------



## Scrilla

:0 




:roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 06:20 PM~16218422
> *I am keeping some of the cars at my other facility in San Luis. Located
> 3453 Empressa Drive, San Luis, Please no cameras. The gold leaf murano is very sensitive to flash, until it has cured.
> *



LOL! Next thing youll be saying is that you got the MURANO from Mario Gomez!


----------



## TRUSTY

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND BIGG MONSTER GREENS? GET AT ME.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2010, 08:36 PM~16218656
> *LOL! Next thing youll be saying is that you got the MURANO from Mario Gomez!
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





I got a jar that used to be his.




:cheesy:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2010, 07:43 PM~16218746
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> I got a jar that used to be his.
> :cheesy:
> *


ARE YOU THE GUY WHO HAS NOS 5.20'S? I NEED 14Z 1WWW


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jan 7 2010, 08:49 PM~16218830
> *ARE YOU THE GUY WHO HAS NOS 5.20'S? I NEED 14Z 1WWW
> *


yes.



wtf is 1WWW?


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2010, 08:43 PM~16218746
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> I got a jar that used to be his.
> :cheesy:
> *


I would be really interested to buy this. Please advise price and delivery. Thanks. Wow, you have a lot of history for a young man...


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2010, 07:51 PM~16218856
> *yes.
> wtf is 1WWW?
> *


DISPENSA HOMIE,,,, 1 INCH WIDE WHIE WALL..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 08:52 PM~16218860
> *I would be really interested to buy this. Please advise price and delivery. Thanks. Wow, you have a lot of history for a young man...
> *


well, what most people dont know about me is, i have a working time machine.



so even tho i am only 34, ive gone back into time to buy a lot of cool shit. thats why i only wear Levi's. I can go back 60 years and still fit in.




(except in the early 90's, then i bust out some cross color jeans and wear them backwards) (no mayate)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jan 7 2010, 08:53 PM~16218887
> *DISPENSA HOMIE,,,, 1 INCH WIDE WHIE WALL..
> *


sorry dude.



but when god created me, he gave me TOO MUCH testosterone...i only have the will to buy 1/2".


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2010, 09:00 PM~16218962
> *sorry dude.
> but when god created me, he gave me TOO MUCH testosterone...i only have the will to buy 1/2".
> *





:rimshot:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2010, 08:00 PM~16218962
> *sorry dude.
> but when god created me, he gave me TOO MUCH testosterone...i only have the will to buy 1/2".
> *



WHATEVER HOLMES, WE ROLL 1" THATS WHAT WE DO IN TEJAS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16219006
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:04 PM~16219020
> *WHATEVER HOLMES, WE ROLL 1" THATS WHAT WE DO IN TEJAS
> *


In northern Cali back in the day if you rolled 1/2" you looked like you were on a welfare budgit. All the Home boys buffed the whie walls. I remember Andy's and Raul's had a pile of blems for a deal. We are talking in the 70s and early 80s. I like mine buffed but then I still sport Converse and 501s    Somethings never change.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 7 2010, 10:32 PM~16219362
> *In northern Cali back in the day if you rolled 1/2" you looked like you were on a welfare budgit.  All the Home boys buffed the whie walls.  I remember Andy's and Raul's had a pile of blems for a deal.  We are talking in the 70s and early 80s.  I like mine buffed but then I still sport Converse and 501s      Somethings never change.
> *


mine are 3".


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2010, 09:04 PM~16219022
> *:roflmao:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 7 2010, 07:32 PM~16219362
> *In northern Cali back in the day if you rolled 1/2" you looked like you were on a welfare budgit.  All the Home boys buffed the whie walls.  I remember Andy's and Raul's had a pile of blems for a deal.  We are talking in the 70s and early 80s.  I like mine buffed but then I still sport Converse and 501s      Somethings never change.
> *



Then my ass is still on welfare. Cant wait till the first! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY+Jan 7 2010, 08:49 PM~16218830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU THE GUY WHO HAS NOS 5.20'S? I NEED 14Z 1WWW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16218856
> *yes.
> wtf is 1WWW?
> *



:wow: you have 5.20's :cheesy:


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16220265
> *:wow:  you have 5.20's  :cheesy:
> *


+1 Do Tell


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

ALL PM'S ANSWERED...  










LOOKING FOR TRADES ON THE LOT, PM ME PICS OF WHAT YOU GOT TO TRADE!!!


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 7 2010, 10:50 PM~16221008
> * ALL PM'S ANSWERED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING FOR TRADES ON THE LOT, PM ME PICS OF WHAT YOU GOT TO TRADE!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150403674971


----------



## lowdeville

ttt


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Jan 7 2010, 10:51 PM~16220265-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  you have 5.20's  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowbird_@Jan 7 2010, 11:28 PM~16220744
> *+1 Do Tell
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 8 2010, 12:01 PM~16225869
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: harbor freight tire skates and a whirly jig :twak: 
























:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 8 2010, 02:10 PM~16225934
> *:angry:  harbor freight tire skates and a whirly jig  :twak:
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


im ashamed.



but....i did give the skates away and sold the whirly jig.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 8 2010, 12:12 PM~16225951
> *im ashamed.
> but....i did give the skates away and sold the whirly jig.
> *


 :cheesy: 

the skates really are junk, the whirly jig is actually a decent unit. way over priced for what it is, but there one competition i really cant say much about. 

at least its not from carrolls custom welding or WTF ever that guy calls himself lol


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 8 2010, 03:01 PM~16225869
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 8 2010, 12:01 PM~16225869
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU WILL SEND ME A SET OF 5.20s....











:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 8 2010, 04:43 PM~16226922
> *YOU WILL SEND ME A SET OF 5.20s....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha!


----------



## Rod Stewart

who's 777 set up is on ebay right now?

i'm bummed - if i would have waited a little longer i could have bought that set up.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 8 2010, 01:43 PM~16226922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 8 2010, 02:34 PM~16226173
> *
> 
> at least its not from carrolls custom welding or WTF ever that guy calls himself  lol
> *


i had one of those too about 7 or 8 years ago, TOTAL PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## Classic Customs

agree. he has made some changes. but still junk


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2010, 07:16 PM~16219853
> *Then my ass is still on welfare. Cant wait till the first! :biggrin:
> *


you buy 5.20s with your ebt card? isnt that how they do it now. its all on a card. check and food stamps?.....the good old days when food stapms was actually paper money :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

I need 4 number 8 slow downs. Either straight or zigzag. Thanks.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2010, 09:16 PM~16219853
> *Then my ass is still on welfare. Cant wait till the first! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 8 2010, 05:44 PM~16229323
> *you buy 5.20s with your ebt card? isnt that how they do it now. its all on a card. check and food stamps?.....the good old days when food stapms was actually paper money :biggrin:
> *


When you actually had to rip the paper out the books hoping you dont rip it because then they wont take it :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 8 2010, 05:14 PM~16229680
> *I need 4 number 8 slow downs. Either straight or zigzag. Thanks.
> *



:uh:


----------



## chromeandpaint

LOOKING FOR A EQ.PM ME THANKS


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jan 8 2010, 06:14 PM~16229680-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need 4 number 8 slow downs. Either straight or zigzag. Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 06:20 PM~16218422
> *I am keeping some of the cars at my other facility in San Luis. Located
> 3453 Empressa Drive, San Luis, Please no cameras. The gold leaf murano is very sensitive to flash, until it has cured.
> 
> If you need #8 ZIG ZAGS, I have 500 NOS in stock.
> *



Have you hit this guy up yet?


----------



## Rollinaround

500?
that would make a nice pic


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jan 8 2010, 06:14 PM~16229680-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need 4 number 8 slow downs. Either straight or zigzag. Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chromeandpaint_@Jan 9 2010, 08:54 AM~16235279
> *LOOKING FOR A EQ.PM ME THANKS
> *


I have a few pescos...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 9 2010, 08:26 AM~16235449
> *Have you hit this guy up yet?
> *


I did , he said he has a bunch of stuff, and I have to go to his shop in Morro Bay to look. Too far for me.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 9 2010, 12:22 PM~16237006
> *Oh?  :biggrin:
> I have a few pescos...
> *



??? Don't hold out on me :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 9 2010, 02:22 PM~16237006
> *Oh?  :biggrin:
> I have a few pescos...
> *


I asked u not long ago and u said you weren't selling them :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 9 2010, 01:23 PM~16237017
> *I did , he said he has a bunch of stuff, and I have to go to his shop in Morro Bay to look. Too far for me.
> *



:0


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 9 2010, 03:23 PM~16237017
> *I did , he said he has a bunch of stuff, and I have to go to his shop in Morro Bay to look. Too far for me.
> *



Thanks for the phone call mr dippinit. I apologize, I do not have a better handle on this aircraft inventory. Most of my parts came from Aviation by LAX in Southern Calidornia. In the early 90's I was forced to move 2 containers of parts, Adels, Hydrio-Aires, Sidewinders, Pesco, Bendix up to Morro Bay. It is impossible to organize, although we have tried. We use this stuff for the stunts in movie industry, and have scrapped many Adels. I have the NOS ones left. As I said on the phone you are welcome to come to my facility, bring a flashight, hard hat, and prepare to spend hours. I would like to decrease my inventory as I need to pursue other interests. Thanks. Jeff


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 9 2010, 01:14 PM~16237309
> *I asked u not long ago and u said you weren't selling them :wow:
> *



PM sent thanks.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 8 2010, 02:01 PM~16227675
> *i had one of those too about 7 or 8 years ago, TOTAL PIECE OF SHIT.
> *



x1976


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2010, 06:59 PM~16217393
> *Striped by Walt? In the 70's?
> 
> So, can we stop by your shop or can the dragster only be seen it at the Pomona Valley Raceway?
> *



Hello Mr Fan, Yes it was striped by Walt Prey. I understand you have a car that was painted by Mario Gomez and striped by Walt Prey. Wow what a combination!!! Please post pics. thanks.


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 7 2010, 08:32 PM~16219362
> *In northern Cali back in the day if you rolled 1/2" you looked like you were on a welfare budgit.  All the Home boys buffed the whie walls.  I remember Andy's and Raul's had a pile of blems for a deal.  We are talking in the 70s and early 80s.  I like mine buffed but then I still sport Converse and 501s      Somethings never change.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 7 2010, 05:20 PM~16218422
> *I am keeping some of the cars at my other facility in San Luis. Located
> 3453 Empressa Drive, San Luis, Please no cameras. The gold leaf murano is very sensitive to flash, until it has cured.
> *


Is this you? www.vintageab.com Same address but the website says the owner's name is Rob Grant?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

does anyone have any donkey dicks for sale, im after 2.
please you can leave the jokes out..... i just want the dumps...... in working order....
thanks........


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 04:13 AM~16242895
> *does anyone have any donkey dicks for sale, im after 2.
> please you can leave the jokes out..... i just want the dumps...... in working order....
> thanks........
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hydro-Aire-...VehicleQ5fParts

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518326


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 10 2010, 12:34 PM~16243595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## car88

:biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 04:13 AM~16242895
> *does anyone have any donkey dicks for sale, im after 2.
> please you can leave the jokes out..... i just want the dumps...... in working order....
> thanks........
> *


If you wanna leave the jokes out just call them monster greens


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Jan 10 2010, 12:55 PM~16245468
> *If you wanna leave the jokes out just call them monster greens
> *


hes not looking for those hes looking for the BIG long whittakers I assume two different dumps


----------



## Mr Impala

something like these but they are LONG ass hell


----------



## Mr Impala

this is a "donkey dick" dump :wow:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 05:13 AM~16242895
> *does anyone have any donkey dicks for sale, im after 2.
> please you can leave the jokes out..... i just want the dumps...... in working order....
> thanks........
> *


Hey man, hows it been? hows that 61?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2010, 04:01 PM~16245937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a "donkey dick" dump  :wow:
> *


 :0 

hahah.. its hudge... lol


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2010, 06:01 PM~16245937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a "donkey dick" dump  :wow:
> *


what were those used for?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:01 AM~16245937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a "donkey dick" dump  :wow:
> *


thats excatley what im after.......
anybody know where i can find some?
cheers....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 11 2010, 10:18 AM~16246403
> *Hey man, hows it been? hows that 61?
> *


hey man long time no hear, all good, i got my pistons in and new coils, in the midle of putting tpi in, then ill be on the bumper, but i have built another 2 cars in the meantime.... can never find enought time to work on it....its a 60...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 10 2010, 03:51 PM~16245868-->
> 
> 
> 
> hes not looking for those hes looking for the BIG long whittakers I assume two different dumps
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2010, 04:01 PM~16245937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a "donkey dick" dump  :wow:
> *


those were mine right there




> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 06:45 PM~16247138
> *thats excatley what im after.......
> anybody know where i can find some?
> cheers....
> *


I'll look for more for you


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 9 2010, 02:14 PM~16237309
> *I asked u not long ago and u said you weren't selling them :wow:
> *



Those weren't/aren't for sale


----------



## chromeandpaint

I NEED A EQ AND 2 HYDROAIR


----------



## soloco

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 11 2010, 12:03 PM~16247331
> *those were mine right there
> I'll look for more for you
> *


cool let me know...
also if i can get 4 plugs for some monster greens....
pm me if you like.....
jay...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2010, 03:01 PM~16245937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a "donkey dick" dump  :wow:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 06:47 PM~16247169
> *hey man long time no hear, all good, i got my pistons in and new coils, in the midle of putting tpi in, then ill be on the bumper, but i have built another 2 cars in the meantime.... can never find enought time to work on it....its a 60...
> *


haha.. my bad.. dont know why i thought otherwise.. good shit though man.

PM me some topics of the other stuff you built. or at least pics.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 05:45 PM~16247138
> *thats excatley what im after.......
> anybody know where i can find some?
> cheers....
> *


Saul Imperials El Paso had some a while back


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 10 2010, 07:13 PM~16248061
> *I NEED A EQ AND 2 HYDROAIR
> *


Do you sell Grays? if so how much for a trio?


----------



## baghdady

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2010, 02:01 PM~16245937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a "donkey dick" dump  :wow:
> *





> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 10 2010, 03:22 PM~16246439
> *what were those used for?
> *



DONKEY SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 11 2010, 05:12 PM~16257399
> *DONKEY SHOWS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
pesco's inc taking it dry??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 11 2010, 07:12 PM~16257399
> *DONKEY SHOWS :biggrin:
> *


I meant where in an aircraft, you got some donkey fantasy issues home slice.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 11 2010, 04:21 PM~16258150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pesco's inc taking it dry??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Um,, excuse me Mr. Deville those are also known as Candian Monster Greens. Thanks.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 11 2010, 09:29 PM~16261195
> *Um,, excuse me Mr. Deville those are also known as Candian Monster Greens. Thanks.
> *



Mr. Deville I don't play chest but I think it's your move :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 07:25 PM~16248179
> *cool let me know...
> also if  i can get 4 plugs for some monster greens....
> pm me if you like.....
> jay...
> *


I have cannon plugs for the Greens. 4 plugs shipped for $80.00.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 11 2010, 07:11 PM~16260172
> *I meant where in an aircraft, you got some donkey fantasy issues home slice.
> *


NO SENSE OF HUMOR


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 11 2010, 09:11 PM~16260172
> *I meant where in an aircraft, you got some donkey fantasy issues home slice.
> *



he said home slice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Pescos Inc., prewar_gm_access, azmurh

Good evening Mr. War. :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Another satisfied customer


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 12 2010, 01:35 AM~16263084
> *Another satisfied customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JasonJ gonna be hitting back bumper in his six-fo


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 03:13 AM~16242895
> *does anyone have any donkey dicks for sale, im after 2.
> please you can leave the jokes out..... i just want the dumps...... in working order....
> thanks........
> *


I think this is what you want Mr Flatop. Pm for pricing. thanks.


----------



## Jack Bauer

:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 11 2010, 11:24 PM~16262942
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Pescos Inc., prewar_gm_access, azmurh
> 
> Good evening Mr. War.  :biggrin:
> *


And good evening to you Mr. Pesco


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 11 2010, 11:47 PM~16263195
> *I think this is what you want Mr Flatop. Pm for pricing. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Stop it Mr. Pesco, your killing me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 11 2010, 10:29 PM~16261195
> *Um,, excuse me Mr. Deville those are also known as Candian Monster Greens. Thanks.
> *


yeah,we're hung like donkeys up north,the rumours you fantasize to are accurate.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 9 2010, 05:57 PM~16237982
> *Hello Mr Fan,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Just got of the phone with Jeff, (KING OF PEARL) Thanks for the hook up dog. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc.+Jan 11 2010, 10:47 PM~16263195-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what you want Mr Flatop. Pm for pricing. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Jan 12 2010, 04:40 AM~16264405
> *yeah,we're hung like donkeys up north,the rumours you fantasize to are accurate.
> *


My apologies Mr. Deville, but I don't fantasize about women having donkey dicks. Sorry for confusion, and sorry to hear they have this up north. must be the cold. thanks.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2010, 11:21 AM~16265394
> *Just got of the phone with Jeff, (KING OF PEARL) Thanks for the hook up dog.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Your are welcome, thanks for fast payment!!! I will be sending TOPFAN his sidewinders tomorrow. Pics to follow.


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:49 PM~16218830
> *ARE YOU THE GUY WHO HAS NOS 5.20'S? I NEED 14Z 1WWW
> *


STILL LOOKING FOR 1" WHITE WALLS FOR MY REGAL. 14Z, ANYONE HAVE SOME HIT A HOMIE UP.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2009, 01:27 AM~16141596
> *lol, i supplied the ones on that setup too, they are very small and very clean.
> i think i got those when i was at Nortons too, haha.
> 
> *


If anyone has a pair like this lmk, wil need them to use in my set up. Just talked to [email protected] he will be on the look out for a pair...............


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 12 2010, 09:28 AM~16265448
> *My apologies Mr. Deville, but I don't fantasize about women having donkey dicks. Sorry for confusion, and sorry to hear they have this up north. must be the cold. thanks.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

this topic is alive!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 12 2010, 09:32 AM~16265471
> *Your are welcome, thanks for fast payment!!! I will be sending TOPFAN  his sidewinders tomorrow. Pics to follow.
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:37 AM~16265510
> *STILL LOOKING FOR 1" WHITE WALLS FOR MY REGAL. 14Z, ANYONE HAVE SOME HIT A HOMIE UP.
> *




:happysad:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

Nice talking to you Chapo. Your parts should ship out Thursday UPS. Probably 2 days from Morro Bay. Jeff


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 12 2010, 08:32 AM~16265471
> *Your are welcome, thanks for fast payment!!! I will be sending TOPFAN  his sidewinders tomorrow. Pics to follow.
> *


damn you have sidewinders too!!! hopefully your not all sold out of stuff when I get my tax return


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 12 2010, 11:03 PM~16272496
> *damn you have sidewinders too!!! hopefully your not all sold out of stuff when I get my tax return
> *



Sidewinders gone. $750 each pump to TOPFAN


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 12 2010, 08:04 PM~16272507
> *Sidewinders gone. $750 each pump to TOPFAN
> *


damn  just my luck always a day late and a dollar short... sux being a broke lowrider


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 12 2010, 09:03 PM~16272496
> *damn you have sidewinders too!!! hopefully your not all sold out of stuff when I get my tax return
> *




X2


----------



## DIPPINIT

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *HustlerSpank*, DIPPINIT, lowbird, TOPFAN, KING OF PEARL, Pescos Inc., TRUSTY

What up Spank :biggrin: You missing all the good deals potna :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2010, 10:42 PM~16273958
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HustlerSpank, DIPPINIT, lowbird, TOPFAN, KING OF PEARL, Pescos Inc., TRUSTY
> 
> What up Spank :biggrin: You missing all the good deals potna :cheesy:
> *


just got a new pc homie but i have to see it :biggrin: got pics of the sidewinders?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 12 2010, 09:45 PM~16273991
> *just got a new pc homie  but i have to see it  :biggrin: got pics of the sidewinders?
> *



I didn't get them. Abel did.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 10 2010, 08:25 PM~16248179
> *cool let me know...
> also if  i can get 4 plugs for some monster greens....
> pm me if you like.....
> jay...
> *



alliedelec.com has monster green plugs for cheap...straight and 90'.
go to eternalrollerz.com for the part numbers you need. In the tech section. They also sell adex,adel, etc cannon plugs.


----------



## Rollinaround

I'll look for the donkey dicks when I go to the spot. I also gotta find them small filters for a homey from Stockton


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 12 2010, 03:22 PM~16267310
> *If anyone has a pair like this lmk, wil need them to use in my set up. Just talked to [email protected] he will be on the look out for a pair...............
> *


anoter pic of the small filter that I need.............


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 12:34 PM~11352086
> *Nice stuff Jaime!
> 
> These pumps, filters and this tank are going into my car when it's ready for hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I already had some zigzags and kohler check valves that I don't have a picture of right now.
> *


it lifted yet? :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2010, 11:00 PM~16274195
> *I didn't get them. Abel did.
> *


let's check them out then abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 13 2010, 08:52 PM~16283871
> *let's check them out then abel
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2010, 06:01 PM~16245937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a "donkey dick" dump  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

whats up george thanks 4 the help 2night good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Too much nonsense and joking in here. :uh:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 14 2010, 02:37 AM~16281343
> *it lifted yet?  :cheesy:
> *


Still working on my engine compartment and the suspension :happysad:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 14 2010, 12:07 AM~16286469
> *whats up george thanks 4 the help 2night good looking out  :thumbsup:
> *


Any time. I love it when someone comes by at midnight for some late night welding :happysad: Make me feel wanted  You owe me a burrito :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2010, 12:18 AM~16286541
> *Too much nonsense and joking in here.  :uh:
> *


X2 Wish I knew who was behind all of the shit  :dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2010, 12:18 AM~16286541
> *Too much nonsense and joking in here.  :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2010, 02:18 AM~16286541
> *Too much nonsense and joking in here.  :uh:
> *


the rice calling the cracka white. :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2010, 11:18 PM~16286541
> *Too much nonsense and joking in here.  :uh:
> *


I agree. 

Q-vo? Spanks, good to see you back on this thread perro. You been M.I.A for a good minute... with all of the des madre that's has been going on in here homie. Some time is good to kick back in the dark....Hope you good, ese! Laters!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2010, 01:18 AM~16286541
> *Too much nonsense and joking in here.  :uh:
> *


X3 We need more drama in here :uh: :sprint:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KING OF PEARL

ttt for more sidewinders. PM for pricing.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293808
> *ttt for more sidewinders. PM for pricing.
> *


PM SENT!!!


----------



## PESCO FAN




----------



## PESCO FAN




----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 14 2010, 01:01 PM~16290289
> *I agree.
> 
> Q-vo? Spanks, good to see you back on this thread perro. You been M.I.A for a good minute...  with all of the des madre that's has been going on in here homie. Some time is good to kick back in the dark....Hope you good, ese! Laters!
> *


What up homie everything its good what ' s new out in cali ....???


----------



## TOPFAN

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TOPFAN, PESCO FAN, *ss62vert*


Whats up Rick? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 14 2010, 08:51 PM~16294975
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TOPFAN, PESCO FAN, ss62vert
> Whats up Rick? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP TOPFAN!


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by PESCO FAN_@Jan 14 2010, 08:35 PM~16294747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Jan 14 2010, 08:56 PM~16295033
> *WHAT UP TOPFAN!
> *


Wanna go bar hopping after the meeting tomorrow night?


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 14 2010, 08:57 PM~16295057
> *Wanna go bar hopping after the meeting tomorrow night?
> *


HAHAHA!! :biggrin: LET'S ROLL!!


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

WHERE'S SOME MORE FLIX OF THE UP AND COMING SETUPS??


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 14 2010, 07:51 PM~16294975
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TOPFAN, PESCO FAN, ss62vert
> Whats up Rick? :biggrin:
> *


Not too much... just trying to keep up with the big boys


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:00 PM~16295107
> *WHERE'S SOME MORE FLIX OF THE UP AND COMING SETUPS??
> *


X2


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2010, 09:46 AM~16299082
> *X2
> *


x280 :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by PESCO FAN_@Jan 14 2010, 09:35 PM~16294747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2010, 02:18 AM~16286541
> *Too much nonsense and joking in here.  :uh:
> *



thanx for the hook up on those dumps.


great people to deal with. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 16 2010, 03:13 AM~16307969
> *thanx for the hook up on those dumps.
> great people to deal with. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

> :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## socapots

bump.


----------



## implala66

HustlerSpank,
waiting on the price of the small filters, the balck ones with the chrome top.......


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293808
> *ttt for more sidewinders. PM for pricing.
> *


Pictures of the sidewinders?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 18 2010, 01:42 PM~16327613
> *
> *


Scrilla lets see those chromed out tanks :cheesy: or do you have some top secret shit going on :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 18 2010, 03:04 PM~16327193
> *Pictures of the sidewinders?
> *


I would love to mr lac but my customers want me to keep it a secret until they come out. I do have 3 more NOS ones I will let go for cheap, .


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 18 2010, 01:48 PM~16328259
> *I would love to mr lac but my customers want me to keep it a secret until they come out.  I do have 3 more NOS ones I will let go for cheap
> *


 how about some pictures those NOS and price?


----------



## Hydros

Yes, how about pics and prices. If you want, list the other items you have and lets see if a few K'$ can get me some deals. *Best to email me first. * I can go as high as 5K if the deal is right. 

I am a collector of power pack panels too. I usually do not buy to resell, but may trade later. Plus I collect any odd hydraulics no longer seen on Lowriders.

[email protected]


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 18 2010, 06:31 PM~16330721
> *how about some pictures those NOS and price?
> *


X805 FOR THE PICS AND PRICES...


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 18 2010, 03:56 PM~16327740
> *Scrilla lets see those chromed out tanks  :cheesy:  or do you have some top secret shit going on :biggrin:
> *





:wow: 





:run:





:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 18 2010, 03:48 PM~16328259
> *I would love to mr lac but my customers want me to keep it a secret until they come out. I do have 3 more NOS ones I will let go for cheap, .
> *



post some pics already :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 18 2010, 07:43 PM~16332811
> *X805 FOR THE PICS AND PRICES...
> *


Hey, mr. 805

Do you still have any small 90 digree slow downs left?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL+Jan 18 2010, 02:48 PM~16328259-->
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to mr lac but my customers want me to keep it a secret until they come out. I do have 3 more NOS ones I will let go for cheap, .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: quit acting like you are a fucking god or something , if your not gonna post pics , why bother mentioning it.... this isnt the first time you did this bullshit...
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Jan 19 2010, 01:00 AM~16336082
> *post some pics already :biggrin:
> *


x1 fucking million


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2010, 05:43 PM~16341509
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  quit acting like you are a fucking god or something , if your not gonna post pics , why bother mentioning it.... this isnt the first time you did this bullshit...
> 
> x1 fucking million
> *



Dont you have a Tornado to chase or something? stay out of my business and get a real Lowrider. Thanks. 

TTT for sidewinders :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 19 2010, 05:48 PM~16343126
> *Dont you have a Tornado to chase or something? stay out of my business and get a real Lowrider. Thanks.
> 
> TTT for sidewinders :biggrin:
> *


oh now you are the lowrider police too? gtfo with that bullshit, i have a ''real'' lowrider, built by me for me, i dont need your fucking approval.... all im saying is you come in these topics talking all kinds of shit about this and that , but when it comes time for pics you have some bullshit answer and its always a secret..... fuck secrets.....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 19 2010, 06:48 PM~16343126
> *Dont you have a Tornado to chase or something? stay out of my business and get a real Lowrider. Thanks.
> 
> TTT for sidewinders :biggrin:
> *



I like the hearse. Post some pics....of mass inventory


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 19 2010, 04:37 PM~16341405
> *Hey, mr. 805
> 
> Do you still have any small 90 digree slow downs left?
> *



If he dont I do :wow:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 19 2010, 09:01 PM~16344178
> *If he dont I do :wow:
> *



Hey puto tell your perra to stop deleting my sig.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2010, 07:51 PM~16343153
> *oh now you are the lowrider police too? gtfo with that bullshit, i have a ''real'' lowrider, built by me for me, i dont need your fucking approval.... all im saying is you come in these topics talking all kinds of shit about this and that , but when it comes time for pics you have some bullshit answer and its always a secret..... fuck secrets.....
> *



If you dont like what I have to say then dont respond. Regarding secrets,?? Maybe I don't think its your business so i post in PM's. 

Now post pics of your car built by you for you, lol. 

jeff. Thies.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 18 2010, 05:31 PM~16330721
> *King of Pearl, How about some pictures those NOS Adel sidewinders and price?
> *


 :drama:


----------



## frameoffz

:wow: :drama: :wow: :run:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 19 2010, 03:37 PM~16341405
> *Hey, mr. 805
> 
> Do you still have any small 90 digree slow downs left?
> *


ONLY 4 LEFT BRO...OPEN TO TRADES IF YOU WANT THEM...


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Just finished up 4 fan motor Pescos, Should have pics tomorrow.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:werd: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

I was checking www.eternalrollerz.com. I am very interested in a Pesco setup I was thinking maybe 2 or 3 pumps. What do you guys think? I have a 70 Impala. Is this too new? i heard Rollinaround has great prices and sales?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 20 2010, 05:49 AM~16349206
> *I was checking www.eternalrollerz.com. I am very interested in a Pesco setup I was thinking maybe 2 or 3 pumps. What do you guys think? I have a 70 Impala. Is this too new? i heard Rollinaround has great prices and sales?
> *


He can set you up.....Bro...


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 20 2010, 04:33 AM~16349318
> *He can set you up.....Bro...
> *



I was looking at that picture of you holding up the Pesco with chrome tank, Is that an oxyegn tank also? Is that in your truck setup?


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 20 2010, 04:33 AM~16349318
> *He can set you up.....Bro...
> *



I was reading somewhere else that said it is a good idea to take a #10 male zigzag and cut it down to #8. Is this right?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 20 2010, 01:59 PM~16349361
> *I was reading somewhere else that said it is a good idea to take a #10 male zigzag and cut it down to #8. Is this right?
> *


In my opinion, the #10 zigzags aren't sensitive enough. It's hard to get them adjusted right. Open them just a little and the car drops too fast. I'm a fan of #6's myself :happysad:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 20 2010, 07:47 AM~16349339
> *I was looking at that picture of you holding up the Pesco with chrome tank, Is that an oxyegn tank also? Is that in your truck setup?
> *


Yes, it was a yellow oxygen tank ,no it's not in my truck...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 19 2010, 10:47 PM~16347477
> *If you dont like what I have to say then dont respond. Regarding secrets,?? Maybe I don't think its your business so i post in PM's.
> 
> Now post pics of your car built by you for you, lol.
> 
> jeff. Thies.
> *


no need , i dont need your approval ... look around its here...... 

you are a fucking elitist ... a simple minded fuck . we dont need that bullshit in this sport. im not going to waste my time with a BULLSHITTER like yourself. you are a underhanded fuck , ive heard...  its cool bro , keep your top secret setups to yourself , it aint like you are the only one to do aircraft setups....


----------



## azmurh

I need 2 90 slow down thanks


----------



## PESCO FAN

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 20 2010, 05:33 AM~16349318
> *He can set you up.....Bro...
> *



He may sell stuff, but doubt he can put anything together...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

u can buy stuff from alot of people on here never bought from josh so i dont know but george has good deals and hooks it up as 4 the build i that dose a good job and theres no bullshit and gives u what u pay 4 i have 2 give it 2 mike ishiki good people :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2010, 10:08 AM~16349888
> *no need , i dont need your approval ... look around its here......
> 
> you are a fucking elitist ... a simple minded fuck . we dont need that bullshit in this sport. im not going to waste my time with a BULLSHITTER like yourself. you are a underhanded fuck , ive heard...    its cool bro , keep your top secret setups to yourself , it aint like you are the only one to do aircraft setups....
> *



Wow that is pretty abrasive language for a Reverend. As I said earlier, I am doing top notch setups that customers do not want pictures put out yet. I have to respect their wishes. You are welcome to come to my shop in Morro Bay, Ca, and see them first hand. Once ifinish up the hardline, and custom tanks then they will be displayed. 
I also checked around about your car, and you are right. It is a top notch Lowrider also. I would love to build something of that caliber. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by PESCO FAN_@Jan 20 2010, 08:47 AM~16350138
> *He may sell stuff, but doubt he can put anything together...
> *



Didnt he due that kandy red setup in that rivi


----------



## milkbone




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

never a dull day in the Aircraft topic...... :|


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 20 2010, 07:02 AM~16349364
> *In my opinion, the #10 zigzags aren't sensitive enough. It's hard to get them adjusted right. Open them just a little and the car drops too fast. I'm a fan of #6's myself  :happysad:
> *


the #8's are a pain to adjust also.


but, its livable because the REAL #8's are the SHIT.





#4 and #6 are a lot more forgiving. BUT, #4 slowdowns and #4 returns will ALWAYS drop slowly, even if the slowdown is wide open.


----------



## Rod Stewart

asked around and was told to post here too...

looking for #6 or #8 zig zags - need 3.

thanks!


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 20 2010, 03:40 PM~16354393
> *asked around and was told to post here too...
> 
> looking for #6 or #8 zig zags - need 3.
> 
> thanks!
> *


I can get 2 for $300, 1 is already chrome.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2010, 08:08 AM~16349888
> *no need , i dont need your approval ... look around its here......
> 
> you are a fucking elitist ... a simple minded fuck . we dont need that bullshit in this sport. im not going to waste my time with a BULLSHITTER like yourself. you are a underhanded fuck , ive heard...    its cool bro , keep your top secret setups to yourself , it aint like you are the only one to do aircraft setups....
> *


yo reverend did u ever find those classic lona and sons backing plates and clear tanks?wish i could help u out i got two in my pink 50 bomb.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2010, 03:21 PM~16354113
> *the #8's are a pain to adjust also.
> but, its livable because the REAL #8's are the SHIT.
> #4 and #6 are a lot more forgiving. BUT, #4 slowdowns and #4 returns will ALWAYS drop slowly, even if the slowdown is wide open.
> *



How do you know?


----------



## KING OF PEARL

With the multiple requests for pics, I have decided to post 1 setup that has been laying around the shop here.


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 20 2010, 05:09 PM~16354795
> *With the multiple requests for pics, I have decided to post 1 setup that has been laying around the shop here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Jan 20 2010, 04:16 PM~16354911
> *Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!
> *



Is that your setup?? Looks baddass!!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Jan 20 2010, 05:16 PM~16354911
> *Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!
> *


What does something like this cost?I am guessing 2 - 3 thousand?


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 20 2010, 06:09 PM~16354795
> *With the multiple requests for pics, I have decided to post 1 setup that has been laying around the shop here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Jan 20 2010, 07:16 PM~16354911
> *Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!
> *





hno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL+Jan 20 2010, 04:09 PM~16354795-->
> 
> 
> 
> With the multiple requests for pics, I have decided to post 1 setup that has been laying around the shop here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh! Its about to get Very interesting up in here.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ragtopking_@Jan 20 2010, 04:16 PM~16354911
> *Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!
> *


Lmao!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 20 2010, 04:37 PM~16355233
> *What does something like this cost?I am guessing 2 - 3 thousand?
> *










for sale


----------



## MIRACLE

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Jan 20 2010, 05:16 PM~16354911
> *Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!
> *



HAHAHA GOT COUGHT UP IN HIS OWN LIE.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 04:04 PM~16354713
> *How do you know?
> *


x2 what is considered real?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Jan 20 2010, 05:16 PM~16354911
> *Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!
> *





LOL!


----------



## 41bowtie

[


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

KING OF PEARL IS A SUCKA FOR LIEING :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:  :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :: :tongue:  hno: :loco:  :yessad: :nosad: :rant: :run:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by ragtopking+Jan 20 2010, 05:16 PM~16354911-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CANNONBALL Z_@Jan 20 2010, 08:21 PM~16357530
> *KING OF PEARL IS A SUCKA FOR LIEING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:    :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  ::  :tongue:    hno:  :loco:    :yessad:  :nosad:  :rant:  :run:
> *











:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 07:04 PM~16354713
> *How do you know?
> *


you told me. :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jan 20 2010, 10:21 PM~16357530
> *KING OF PEARL IS A SUCKA FOR LIEING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:    :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  ::  :tongue:    hno:  :loco:    :yessad:  :nosad:  :rant:  :run:
> *


theres more fake names in this topic than hollywood.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 20 2010, 11:10 PM~16358372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2010, 10:48 PM~16360128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Your pumps will ship out this friday. Just make sure you prime the pump head, then run 12 v volts before you hit it with 36V. I had the motors rewound to accept the higher voltage with minimal wear to the brushes. Thanks again for the business!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MIKE AND GEORGE


----------



## KING OF PEARL

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: KING OF PEARL, 6ix5iveIMP, 206ness, *MR. 805 S.L.S.*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 21 2010, 02:03 AM~16360297
> *Your pumps will ship out this friday. Just make sure you prime the pump head, then run 12 v volts before you hit it with 36V. I had the motors rewound to accept the higher voltage with minimal wear to the brushes. Thanks again for the business!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i wanted 96 volts ese, im trying to back bumper my shit. :angry:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2010, 11:09 PM~16360376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i wanted 96 volts ese, im trying to back bumper my shit. :angry:
> *



This can be possible with 2 Parker Accumulators.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 21 2010, 02:11 AM~16360396
> *This can be possible with 2 Parker Accumulators.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 20 2010, 11:06 PM~16360338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE AND GEORGE
> *



I just see a finished product. That table looks clean, and baddass layout. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Jan 20 2010, 05:16 PM~16354911
> *Do not know who you are, but I can guarantee you that set up is not your shop... keep dreaming!!!!
> *


SOMEBODY GOT CAUGHT WITH THERE PANTS DOWN ITS SAD THAT THESE GUYS BEEN AROUND 4 AWHILE AND THERE HIDE N UNDER FAKE SCREEN NAMES WHEN ALOT OF PEOPLE ALREADY KNOW WHO THEY ARE ITS REALLY SAD THIS THREAD HAS GONE 2 SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHITS WHAT HAPPENED 2 THE LOVE THAT USE 2 BE ON THIS THREAD :twak:  :thumbsdown: :tears: :nono: :werd: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 21 2010, 02:21 AM~16360487
> *SOMEBODY GOT CAUGHT WITH THERE PANTS DOWN ITS SAD THAT THESE GUYS BEEN AROUND 4 AWHILE AND THERE HIDE N UNDER FAKE SCREEN NAMES WHEN ALOT OF PEOPLE ALREADY KNOW WHO THEY ARE ITS REALLY SAD THIS THREAD HAS GONE 2 SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHITS WHAT HAPPENED 2 THE LOVE THAT USE 2 BE ON THIS THREAD :twak:    :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :nono:  :werd:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *



X2 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 21 2010, 01:06 AM~16360338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE AND GEORGE
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 21 2010, 12:06 AM~16360338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE AND GEORGE
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2010, 11:48 PM~16360121
> *theres more fake names in this topic than hollywood.
> *


THE WORD IS _ _ _ _ _ _? A.K.A PESCO FAN GAVE UP HIS OWN HOMIE _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _? A.K.A PESCOS INC. AND ALSO KNOWN AS KING OF PEARLS hno: :yessad: :loco: :werd: :nono: :ugh: :tears: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :drama: I HOPE THIS THREAD CAN BE SAVED AND WE CAN GET BACK 2 THE WAY IT WAS


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 20 2010, 11:56 PM~16360718
> *THE WORD IS _ _ _  _ _ _? A.K.A PESCO FAN GAVE UP HIS OWN HOMIE _ _ _ _ _ _  _ _? A.K.A PESCOS INC. AND ALSO KNOWN AS KING OF PEARLS hno:  :yessad:  :loco:  :werd:  :nono:  :ugh:  :tears:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :drama: I HOPE THIS THREAD CAN BE SAVED AND WE CAN GET BACK 2 THE WAY IT WAS
> *



LOL, Dont take it so serious Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 21 2010, 03:01 AM~16360739
> *LOL, Dont take it so serious Jeff :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 21 2010, 02:02 AM~16360743
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 21 2010, 01:01 AM~16360739
> *LOL, Dont take it so serious Jeff :biggrin:
> *


OK KOOL


----------



## DIPPINIT

Wow, I am gone for a few days and miss all the drama


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 20 2010, 04:09 PM~16354795
> *With the multiple requests for pics, I have decided to post 1 setup that has been laying around the shop here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: img]http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n148/dippinit/av-4448.jpg[/img :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 21 2010, 02:05 AM~16361190
> *:uh: img]http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n148/mrlac/av-4448.jpg[/img :0
> *


Mike been trying to call you. I need 2 zigzags number 8


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 21 2010, 02:11 AM~16361201
> *Mike been trying to call you. I need 2 zigzags number 8
> *


 Big hex or lil' hex #8's?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 21 2010, 02:15 AM~16361204
> *Big hex or lil' hex #8's?
> *



Just regular Boss, Mike has 2 he said you have the other 2 :uh:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jan 20 2010, 10:21 PM~16357530
> *KING OF PEARL IS A SUCKA FOR LIEING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:    :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  ::  :tongue:    hno:  :loco:    :yessad:  :nosad:  :rant:  :run:
> *



and hes the number 1 crying snitch.


Personal Message
LayItLow	Signature, Apr 25 2009, 03:55 PM



This Isn't It


Group: Admin
Posts: 4,868
Member No.: 752
Joined: May 2001



I'm getting complaints about your signature. I'm sure you know who from. 

Can you clean it up? You can say what needs to be said but just try and do it in a little more civil way so I'm not hearing about it all the time and getting requests to delete your signature. I just don't wanna hear from this crying fool again.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:00 AM~16361547
> *and hes the number 1 crying snitch.
> Personal Message
> LayItLow	Signature, Apr 25 2009, 03:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> This Isn't It
> Group: Admin
> Posts: 4,868
> Member No.: 752
> Joined: May 2001
> I'm getting complaints about your signature. I'm sure you know who from.
> 
> Can you clean it up? You can say what needs to be said but just try and do it in a little more civil way so I'm not hearing about it all the time and getting requests to delete your signature. I just don't wanna hear from this crying fool again.
> *



Thats not true. I never said anything about your signature. i am only here to sell sidewinders to Mr Lac and Gm Prewar access. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 21 2010, 06:40 AM~16361720
> *Thats not true. I never said anything about your signature. i am only here to sell sidewinders to Mr Lac and Gm Prewar access.  :biggrin:
> *



I can cosign for KOP. I know him pretty well. He never said anything about your signature


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 21 2010, 06:44 AM~16361746
> *I can cosign for KOP. I know him pretty well. He never said anything about your signature
> *



X2


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jan 21 2010, 08:46 AM~16361750
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jan 21 2010, 07:47 AM~16361756
> *X3
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Mine and my homie Ragtopking setups. Will both be put to use soon


----------



## TOPFAN

King Of Pearl fooled us all. I was trying to get that shit from him too, until I figured out who he was....[


----------



## TOPFAN

looking good!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2010, 08:18 AM~16361970
> *King Of Pearl fooled us all. I was trying to get that shit from him too, until I figured out who he was....[
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: hno: :loco: :werd: :rofl:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 20 2010, 05:02 PM~16354697
> *yo reverend did u ever find those classic lona and sons backing plates and clear tanks?wish i could help u out i got two in my pink 50 bomb.
> *


not yet, im about to settle for a plain chrome pump....


----------



## ss62vert

> Mine and my homie Ragtopking setups. Will both be put to use soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ragtopking, DIPPINIT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

I like the tank B.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2010, 07:18 AM~16361970
> *King Of Pearl fooled us all. I was trying to get that shit from him too, until I figured out who he was....[
> *


me too lol ... I thought I was going to get some sidewinders  :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 21 2010, 11:11 AM~16362851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 21 2010, 05:02 AM~16361183
> *Wow,  I am gone for a few days and miss all the drama
> *


gone??


its like you never left....like youve been here all along. :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 DIPPINT Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, Jaime-ViejitosNM
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2010, 02:48 AM~16360121
> *theres more fake names in this topic than hollywood.
> *



:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2010, 03:21 PM~16364200
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2010, 12:21 PM~16364200
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup Jason,call me when you have a minute....got some work for you.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GEORGE AND MIKE TOVAR DROP N OF THE 38 VERT


----------



## chromeandpaint

TTT


----------



## chromeandpaint




----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 21 2010, 04:57 PM~16367146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looks good


----------



## liljoefromkc

x2


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint+Jan 21 2010, 07:57 PM~16367146-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chromeandpaint_@Jan 21 2010, 08:22 PM~16367434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint+Jan 21 2010, 03:57 PM~16367146-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chromeandpaint_@Jan 21 2010, 03:58 PM~16367152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN!!!


----------



## JasonJ

:uh: I think youre gonna have to change your name, 'cause i dont see ANY paint! :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 21 2010, 07:00 AM~16361547
> *and hes the number 1 crying snitch.
> Personal Message
> LayItLow	Signature, Apr 25 2009, 03:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> This Isn't It
> Group: Admin
> Posts: 4,868
> Member No.: 752
> Joined: May 2001
> I'm getting complaints about your signature. I'm sure you know who from.
> 
> Can you clean it up? You can say what needs to be said but just try and do it in a little more civil way so I'm not hearing about it all the time and getting requests to delete your signature. I just don't wanna hear from this crying fool again.
> *


Don't change it!!! Tell em You live in the good old USA "Freedom of speach baby" Let the little boy keep crying. Like I said "He shit in his bed and now he has to sleep in it".


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 21 2010, 07:40 AM~16361720
> *Thats not true. I never said anything about your signature. i am only here to sell sidewinders to Mr Lac and Gm Prewar access.  :biggrin:
> *


Hay Brandon "Dippinit" Leave my name out of your little kid games. It's funny that you and your bossiness associate Able "TOPFAN" are pointing fingers at each other for this bull shit.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 21 2010, 04:57 PM~16367146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


Looking real good. I was wondering if someone was going to bust out with the oil catchers before me. Nice idea  can't wait to see it all together :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 21 2010, 06:58 PM~16369316
> *Don't change it!!!  Tell em You live in the good old USA  "Freedom of speach baby" Let the little boy keep crying.  Like I said "He shit in his bed and now he has to sleep in it".
> *



U READY FOR TURLOCK?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2010, 08:46 PM~16370034
> *U READY FOR TURLOCK?
> *


You gonna be on a shopping spree??? :biggrin: 

Hope the rain takes a break that weekend :yes:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 21 2010, 08:10 PM~16369516
> *Hay Brandon "Dippinit" Leave my name out of your little kid games. It's funny that you and your bossiness associate Able "TOPFAN" are pointing fingers at each other for this bull shit.
> *


  guess Im lost but things are sortta odd in here


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 21 2010, 08:10 PM~16369516
> *Hay Brandon "Dippinit" Leave my name out of your little kid games. It's funny that you and your bossiness associate Able "TOPFAN" are pointing fingers at each other for this bull shit.
> *



I am guilty of figuring out who it was... and not ratting him out. He needs to come on here and come clean.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 21 2010, 07:10 PM~16369516
> *Hay Brandon "Dippinit" Leave my name out of your little kid games. It's funny that you and your bossiness associate Able "TOPFAN" are pointing fingers at each other for this bull shit.
> *



Aint no little kid games or pointing fingers homeboy. The shit was started to fuck around and laughs, and the shit KOP was saying was so ridiculous and out there, I didn't think anyone would even believe it, but they did. LOL. People knew it was me, I wasnt even trying to hide it. I know some people take this site serious, but for me it is pleasure. I built cars, and setups. I have a resume. Abel had nothing to do with it.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 21 2010, 09:33 PM~16370625
> *Aint no little kid games or pointing fingers homeboy. The shit was started to fuck around and laughs, and the shit KOP was saying was so ridiculous and out there, I didn't think anyone would even believe it, but they did. LOL. People knew it was me, I wasnt even trying to hide it. I know some people take this site serious, but  for me it is pleasure. I built cars, and setups. I have a resume. Abel had nothing to do with it.
> *


group hug??? :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 21 2010, 04:57 PM~16367146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


Are those the little round green medical oxy tanks chromed out??? Nice!!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16370662
> *group hug???  :cheesy:
> *



These guys act like I tried to scam someone. :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 21 2010, 09:35 PM~16370662
> *group hug???  :cheesy:
> *



Fucking Brandon......


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2010, 09:40 PM~16370745
> *Fucking Brandon......
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ss62vert

All I read in those posts were NOS and SIDEWINDERS and FOR SALE I almost drove my ass to Morro Bay... I thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16370290
> *You gonna be on a shopping spree???  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope the rain takes a break that weekend  :yes:
> *


not really but if i see a bargain then ill pick it up whatever it is. see you out there.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 21 2010, 08:41 PM~16370763
> *All I read in those posts were NOS and SIDEWINDERS and FOR SALE  I almost drove my ass to Morro Bay... I thought it was funny :biggrin:
> *



would have been funnier when you came back from morro bay and posted there wasnt shit out there :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: [*B]Rod Stewart*, SUPREME69[/B], azmobn06





:wave:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16370798
> *would have been funnier when you came back from morro bay and posted there wasnt shit out there :biggrin:
> *


nahhh I probalbly would be all butt hurt lol


----------



## KING OF PEARL

Walt Prey was at my shop today stripping some Sidewinders for a customer. Pics tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:uh: 

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 21 2010, 08:46 PM~16370834
> *nahhh I probalbly would be all butt hurt lol
> *



that would have been the funny part :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 21 2010, 11:35 PM~16370662
> *group hug???  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2010, 11:20 PM~16370419
> *I am guilty of figuring out who it was... and not ratting him out. He needs to come on here and come clean.
> *


TOPFAN wasnt involved in all of this.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2010, 09:26 PM~16371458
> *TOPFAN wasnt involved in all of this.
> *



X2 TOPFAN is a good dude, and i have bought a lot of parts from him.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2010, 10:26 PM~16371458
> *TOPFAN wasnt involved in all of this.
> *



Thanks for the co-sign. I just did not want to rat the culprit out.  By the way, I am also PESCO FAN on here. I was thinking of changing my screen name and changed my mind. I will keep TOPFAN. I have had this name for almost 8 years....


----------



## Hydros




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 22 2010, 12:48 AM~16371771
> *Thanks for the co-sign. I just did not want to rat the culprit out.  By the way, I am also PESCO FAN on here. I was thinking of changing my screen name and changed my mind. I will keep TOPFAN. I have had this name for almost 8 years....
> *


DOORSFAN would be better. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2010, 10:58 PM~16371917
> *DOORSFAN would be better. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293808
> *ttt for more sidewinders. PM for pricing.
> *


Good looking out for the Adels Sidewinders. The boxes got to my shop a lil' wet, but other then that they are fuck'n beautiful. The Money is in the mail for the second pair.....  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 21 2010, 09:50 PM~16371802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need that...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 21 2010, 02:18 AM~16361206
> *Just regular Boss, Mike has 2 he said you have the other 2 :uh:
> *


I have more then just two...  :biggrin: 










Witch ones do you need, left or right side?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 21 2010, 10:27 PM~16372273
> *I have more then just two...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch ones do you need, left or right side?
> *



4 of the oneon the right. Send me payment info or i will bring $$ by the shop.


----------



## ss62vert

> I have more then just two...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the difference between the two besides the brand... drop some knowledge on a rookie


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2010, 10:58 PM~16371917
> *DOORSFAN would be better. :biggrin:
> *


Johnnie Cash


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

After talking to my homie Baghdady, Ive decided I want to run Mama Roosters. Does any one know where I can get these? I think 2 is enough, even though he has 4. I would like ot run 4 Adex though and some #6 zigzags


----------



## NICE DREAMS

one of these days I would like to get a set up like you guys have


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> I have more then just two...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the difference between the two besides the brand... drop some knowledge on a rookie
> 
> 
> 
> the thickness of the hex at the port
Click to expand...


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 22 2010, 02:36 AM~16373390
> *the thickness of the hex at the port
> *


Thats it? Or is there a difference in the threads?


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by 57vert_@Jan 22 2010, 12:32 AM~16373375
> *one of these days I would like to get a set up like you guys have
> *



I can help you out with a introductory setup. PM sent.


----------



## NICE DREAMS

pm recieved I'll get back to you... these are alot more than I thought I guess thats why all the show cars are putting them in their rides


----------



## nyd40cal

:wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Dippinit does it again! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by NICE DREAMS_@Jan 22 2010, 02:00 AM~16373498
> *pm recieved I'll get back to you... these are alot more than I thought I guess thats why all the show cars are putting them in their rides
> *


there a few with street driven cars that have them :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c


----------



## NICE DREAMS

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 22 2010, 09:27 AM~16374748
> *there a few with street driven cars that have them :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


damn thats real nice Jaime  ... I've read a few pages back and I think pesco inc might have been just messin around with me so if anyone could help me out on what to buy and where


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 21 2010, 11:11 PM~16372105
> *Good looking out for the Adels Sidewinders. The boxes got to my shop a lil' wet, but other then that they are fuck'n beautiful. The Money is in the mail for the second pair.....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 10:28 AM~16374408
> *Dippinit does it again! :rofl: :rofl:
> *



Mr SixOne, I have a NOS Fan motor Rooster setup that would make your 61 look like a real cream puff. We can have it painted by my master painter, and striped by Walt. If there are any parts left over you can shove them up your ass. Details via PM :uh: 

Jeff Thies


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 22 2010, 12:11 AM~16372105
> *Good looking out for the Adels Sidewinders. The boxes got to my shop a lil' wet, but other then that they are fuck'n beautiful. The Money is in the mail for the second pair.....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 22 2010, 03:12 AM~16373283
> *
> 
> whats the difference between the two besides the brand... drop some knowledge on a rookie
> *


SOME OF THESE GUYS ARE PRIVATE WITH THEIR INFORMATION.



BUT GIVE ME 5 MINUTES IN AN INTERROGATION ROOM AND I WOULD HAVE EVERY SUPPLIER AND PART NUMBER THERE IS. BELIEVE ME, I WILL TORTURE ANYONE FOR ANY REASON!!!!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Jan 22 2010, 12:18 PM~16376259
> *SOME OF THESE GUYS ARE PRIVATE WITH THEIR INFORMATION.
> BUT GIVE ME 5 MINUTES IN AN INTERROGATION ROOM AND I WOULD HAVE EVERY SUPPLIER AND PART NUMBER THERE IS. BELIEVE ME, I WILL TORTURE ANYONE FOR ANY REASON!!!!
> *



We need more people like you on here. Too many secrets and adults playing kids games. :uh:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 22 2010, 01:11 AM~16372105
> *Good looking out for the Adels Sidewinders. The boxes got to my shop a lil' wet, but other then that they are fuck'n beautiful. The Money is in the mail for the second pair.....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I appreciate the business Chapo. It is a pleasure to work with honest people. Please shoot me some pics when you get them installed in your 1959 Impala Convertible. I plan to start a feedback section for all my satisfied customers. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## getmoney

Posted some stuff for sale on EVIL BAY, will sell directly to LIL members as well, PM and Paypal the money and it's yours. Hope this link works, if not search PESCO EQ LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS Thanks.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16376829
> *I appreciate the business Chapo. It is a pleasure to work with honest people. Please shoot me some pics when you get them installed in your 1959 Impala Convertible. I plan to start a feedback section for all my satisfied customers.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx, the 59 vert was sold 3 or 4 years ago.... I regret itbut it all good cause these pumps are going in a 57 bell air....  don't forget to send me the tracking number for the other two power packs... Thanks again!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

* Does anyone have experience with taking an EEMCO pumphead apartV

I unbolted all the bolts that go around but the two halfs just dont want to split apart into
Two parts. Cant post pix at the moment but I think whoever knows what that green 
Pumphead with the 8 bolzs around it looks like might know whjat Im talking aboutm

What do I have to do to take it apart? Thanks*


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 22 2010, 03:26 AM~16373351
> *After talking to my homie Baghdady, Ive decided I want to run Mama Roosters. Does any one know where I can get these? I think 2 is enough, even though he has 4. I would like ot run 4 Adex though and some #6 zigzags
> *



Who are you? I have no idea when I spoke to you. Because if I did speak to you ... you would know where to get the pumps from :happysad: Thats not a secret


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Double post


----------



## Mr Impala

these r the pics i took when mike had it apart.


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 21 2010, 09:37 PM~16370691
> *Are those the little round green medical oxy tanks chromed out??? Nice!!!!
> *


yes bro..thanks to all the homeis


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Jan 22 2010, 12:18 PM~16376259
> *SOME OF THESE GUYS ARE PRIVATE WITH THEIR INFORMATION.
> BUT GIVE ME 5 MINUTES IN AN INTERROGATION ROOM AND I WOULD HAVE EVERY SUPPLIER AND PART NUMBER THERE IS. BELIEVE ME, I WILL TORTURE ANYONE FOR ANY REASON!!!!
> *


calm down tough guy


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

nice


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 22 2010, 08:43 PM~16379620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


are they for sale??


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 22 2010, 07:38 PM~16380223
> *are they for sale??
> *


is they? :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 22 2010, 06:27 PM~16378501
> * Does anyone have experience with taking an EEMCO pumphead apartV
> 
> I unbolted all the bolts that go around but the two halfs just dont want to split apart into
> Two parts. Cant post pix at the moment but I think whoever knows what that green
> Pumphead with the 8 bolzs around it looks like might know whjat Im talking aboutm
> 
> What do I have to do to take it apart?  Thanks
> *


take the 8 bolts out, and use a soft rubber mallet to split the cases if you cant pull them apart by hand.


DO NOT mix up any of the pistons and valves, make sure everything goes back the way it came out, everything is matched, if it gets mixed up, no more pumpy.


----------



## oldiescc52

FEW THINGS I HAVE FOR SALE. PM ME IF INTERESTED...



























M/M PARKER #8 $10 EA. CHECK VALVE









#8 WINSTON DUMPS/CANNON PLUGS $50 EA.









#12 SIGHTGLASS $120 PER PAIR









S/S SIGHTGLASS $120 PER PAIR









BRASS SIGHTGLASS $80/PAIR 









SIGHT GLASS $80/PAIR









COLLINS SLOW DOWNS $30 EA









CATCH JARS $60/ PAIR









HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA









HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA









NOS #8 M/M PARKER CHECK VALVES $25 EA









EEMCO W/ STRATOPOWER PUMPHEADS $350 EA


PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 22 2010, 10:58 PM~16381222
> *FEW THINGS I HAVE FOR SALE. PM ME IF INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> *


nice stuff


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 22 2010, 11:58 PM~16381222
> *FEW THINGS I HAVE FOR SALE. PM ME IF INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M/M PARKER #8 $10 EA. CHECK VALVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 WINSTON DUMPS/CANNON PLUGS $50 EA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #12 SIGHTGLASS  $120 PER PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/S SIGHTGLASS $120 PER PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRASS SIGHTGLASS $80/PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIGHT GLASS $80/PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLLINS SLOW DOWNS $30 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CATCH JARS $60/ PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS #8 M/M PARKER CHECK VALVES $25 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEMCO W/ STRATOPOWER PUMPHEADS $350 EA
> PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *


nice prices my friend


----------



## Rod Stewart

PM SENT. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> FEW THINGS I HAVE FOR SALE. PM ME IF INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M/M PARKER #8 $10 EA. CHECK VALVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 WINSTON DUMPS/CANNON PLUGS $50 EA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #12 SIGHTGLASS $120 PER PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/S SIGHTGLASS $120 PER PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRASS SIGHTGLASS $80/PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIGHT GLASS $80/PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLLINS SLOW DOWNS $30 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CATCH JARS $60/ PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS #8 M/M PARKER CHECK VALVES $25 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEMCO W/ STRATOPOWER PUMPHEADS $350 EA
> GOOD LUCK ON SALE NICE STUFF :0


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 22 2010, 09:27 AM~16374748
> *there a few with street driven cars that have them :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


nice lookin bombita.i got one but 2 door.was wondering if u could tell me wut kind of set up is in ur bombita and wut u would recommend to a beginner?


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 22 2010, 09:27 AM~16374748
> *there a few with street driven cars that have them :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


Very nice!! Is that an EQ sound when it's coming down?


----------



## liljoefromkc

it does sound good.ne one recommend a setup for a beginner?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 22 2010, 09:57 PM~16381792
> *nice lookin bombita.i got one but 2 door.was wondering if u could tell me wut kind of set up is in ur bombita and wut u would recommend to a beginner?
> *


thanks.Its a 777 with 2-#8 hydroaire dumps,A6 tank,#8 zig zag and Pesco eq to the nose.Reg fatty cyl's front and back and rides better then the crappy bags that I had in it.Driven it round trip to El Paso for a total of 600 miles.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 22 2010, 10:07 PM~16381895
> *Very nice!! Is that an EQ sound when it's coming down?
> *


yes,an EQ


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 22 2010, 10:48 PM~16382334
> *it does sound good.ne one recommend a setup for a beginner?
> *


when you are ready get in touch we can discuss.This kind of stuff there really isnt beginner setups,its all about what you want.With this setup I went with OG finishes but on the setup im doing for the '46 it will be chrome and paint.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Jan 22 2010, 12:11 AM~16372105-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking out for the Adels Sidewinders. The boxes got to my shop a lil' wet, but other then that they are fuck'n beautiful. The Money is in the mail for the second pair.....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> post a pic of both them together, not just that one :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pescos Inc._@Jan 22 2010, 02:53 AM~16373478
> *I can help you out with a introductory setup. PM sent.
> *


 sell em yer eemcos


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2010, 09:20 PM~16370419
> *I am guilty of figuring out who it was... and not ratting him out. He needs to come on here and come clean.
> *


Able I'm sorry and would like to make a public apology. Like I told you on the phone KING OF PEARL had you on top of a list of people that new the pass word and was posting with it. He is the one that called you his business associate. I just don't want to be a part of jerking people off. This thread and aircraft hydraulics has seen a lot of neg. shit in the past and I have newer members calling me asking if this guy is for real. Wasn't a big deal until my name got drug into it. NOT COOL Once again sorry.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2010, 01:38 AM~16378604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these r the pics i took when mike had it apart.
> *



thanks brent, thanks rollin... I was being to carefull :biggrin: 

hit it with the hammer and its all good, poped right out.


I guess I know now why my pumphead blew last summer.... looks like bad casting


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 23 2010, 01:48 AM~16383567
> *Able I'm sorry and would like to make a public apology.  Like I told you on the phone KING OF PEARL had you on top of a list of people that new the pass word and was posting with it.  He is the one that called you his business associate.  I just don't want to be a part of jerking people off.  This thread and aircraft hydraulics has seen a lot of neg. shit in the past and I have newer members calling me asking if this guy is for real.  Wasn't a big deal until my name got drug into it.  NOT COOL  Once again sorry.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

:drama:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 23 2010, 12:48 AM~16383567
> *Able I'm sorry and would like to make a public apology.  Like I told you on the phone KING OF PEARL had you on top of a list of people that new the pass word and was posting with it.  He is the one that called you his business associate.  I just don't want to be a part of jerking people off.  This thread and aircraft hydraulics has seen a lot of neg. shit in the past and I have newer members calling me asking if this guy is for real.  Wasn't a big deal until my name got drug into it.  NOT COOL  Once again sorry.
> *



Get over it already. You make it sound I ratted Abel out. I gave him the password, but he never posted with it. And MANY people have that password, and other people posted with it. How many times do I have to say this? Your just pissed because you believed the foolish talk.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

I was sorting through some old wood crates this mornig and found 100 + #4, #6, & #8 sight glasses, Would like to offload these ASAP. thanks.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 23 2010, 11:09 AM~16385399
> *I was sorting through some old wood crates this mornig and found 100 + #4, #6, & #8 sight glasses, Would like to offload these ASAP. thanks.
> *



I am very interested in 2 of these. PM sent.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16381222
> *FEW THINGS I HAVE FOR SALE. PM ME IF INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M/M PARKER #8 $10 EA. CHECK VALVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 WINSTON DUMPS/CANNON PLUGS $50 EA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #12 SIGHTGLASS  $120 PER PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/S SIGHTGLASS $120 PER PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRASS SIGHTGLASS $80/PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIGHT GLASS $80/PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLLINS SLOW DOWNS $30 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CATCH JARS $60/ PAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS #8 M/M PARKER CHECK VALVES $25 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEMCO W/ STRATOPOWER PUMPHEADS $350 EA
> PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *



Damn you got a lot of nice parts


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 23 2010, 07:22 AM~16384132
> *thanks brent, thanks rollin... I was being to carefull  :biggrin:
> 
> hit it with the hammer and its all good, poped right out.
> I guess I know now why my pumphead blew last summer.... looks like bad casting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I HOPE YOU HAVE AN EXTRA PUMP hno: hno:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jan 23 2010, 08:37 PM~16385582
> *I HOPE YOU HAVE AN EXTRA PUMP hno:  hno:
> *


That fool got pumpheads-o-plenty :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

Does anyone know if you have to have larger cylinders for Pescos and if you can still do 3 wheels standing?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 23 2010, 05:22 AM~16384132
> *thanks brent, thanks rollin... I was being to carefull  :biggrin:
> 
> hit it with the hammer and its all good, poped right out.
> I guess I know now why my pumphead blew last summer.... looks like bad casting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


try running it at 24v and see how it does, might just be making too much pressure,


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

:rimshot:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 23 2010, 11:01 AM~16385353
> *Get over it already. You make it sound I ratted Abel out. I gave him the password, but he never posted with it. And MANY people have that password, and other people posted with it. How many times do I have to say this? Your just pissed because you believed the foolish talk. Since you are such a grown up mature man, how about doing your own customers setups instead of taking them to Mike and Ted and other LA builders.
> *


NOT TRYING TO GET INTO ALL THIS BULLSHIT BUT ITS PRETTY FUCKED UP THAT PEOPLE GET OFF ON WASTING OTHER PEOPLES TIME, AS FAR AS "BELIEVING FOOLISH TALK" I DO MY HOMEWORK AND WHEN THERES A LEAD I FOLLOW IT TO THE END TO SEE WHAT IT TURNS UP... THIS JUST TRUNED OUT TO BE A BUNCH OF KID GAMES... AND IF PEOPLE WANT TO PLAY THEY SHOULD GO TOO A PARK, NOT MESS UP A VERY HELPFUL, AND INSIGHTFUL TOPIC, THIS IS COMMIN GROUND FOR ALL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC ENTHUSIAST, ITS JUST SAD TO SEE ANOTHER GOOD TOPIC GO DOWN THIS PATH, BY THE WAY TO ALL WHO HAVE THE PASSWORD TO "KING OF PEARL" ACCOUNT DO US ALL A FAVOR AND CLOSE THAT SHIT...


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16382434
> *thanks.Its a 777 with 2-#8 hydroaire dumps,A6 tank,#8 zig zag and Pesco eq to the nose.Reg fatty cyl's front and back and rides better then the crappy bags that I had in it.Driven it round trip to El Paso for a total of 600 miles.
> *


thanks for the info it is very much appreciated.do u recommend ne where to look for these style pumps and other accessories to get them to work in my bomb?my car already has a decent set up just want to keep it true og status.i got two lona and sons pumps with clear tanks,six solenoids,4 batteries,10 switches,and i beleive two dumps.everything works fine just want something a lil different.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Adels Sidewinders. 


















NICE :0 :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 23 2010, 01:00 PM~16386122
> *thanks for the info it is very much appreciated.do u recommend ne where to look for these style pumps and other accessories to get them to work in my bomb?my car already has a decent set up just want to keep it true og status.i got two lona and sons pumps with clear tanks,six solenoids,4 batteries,10 switches,and i beleive two dumps.everything works fine just want something a lil different.
> *


X2 Well said and thanks for input. Got off the phone this morning with a friend in Chicago. He thought PESCO INK and KING OF PEARL was Josh. Me and alot of my friends here on LIL thought Pesco Ink was Josh. Sad when you have new comers and even old timers getting worked up over one persons idea of having fun. Like I said he is like that bitch Sybil with mutipal personalities. For the sake of this thread I have nothing else to say about this. He has my phone # and if he needs my address I'll give that to him to. Other Names he is using is TRUSTY and THE HIGHWAY MAN. 

Brandon if you have anything else to say call me 209 466-1418, PM me or better yet stop by 6105 Santa Ana Way Stockton Ca. leave it off this thead


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> TTT
> LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Hey homies what pump do you guys consider better or more rare pumps 280's or 777's. I also need some specifications on pressure, performance, etc between them 2. I still haven't made my mind on how many or what kind of pumps (280, 777, Emmcos, Roosters, etc) I should run in my 1959 Rag, any input from your knowledge greatly appriciated thanks Walt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BAD ASS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 02:14 PM~16386214
> *Hey homies what pump do you guys consider better or more rare pumps 280's or 777's.  I also need some specifications on pressure, performance, etc between them 2.  I still haven't made my mind on how many or what kind of pumps (280, 777, Emmcos, Roosters, etc) I should run in my 1959 Rag, any input from your knowledge greatly appriciated thanks Walt
> *


TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> hey I named it 1st ~The Baby Rooster~ and posted pics of it 1st. So....Thats what we are going to call it! Cabrones.
> quote=HustlerSpank,Apr 2 2008, 10:41 PM~10322546]
> This one is like the Mama Rooster but a smaller version with a fan so I am going to call it the Baby Rooster Not the mini the BABY smaller than the MAMA but LONGER than the MINI!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 :0


----------



## 41bowtie

> Holy mother of pearl :0


----------



## chromeandpaint

> TTT
> LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 23 2010, 01:48 PM~16386442
> *thanks
> *


KEEP PUSH N HOMIE LOOKS GOOD AND I KNOW IT WILL BETTER 2GETHER


----------



## TOPFAN

What size port are these?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:00 AM~16361547
> *and hes the number 1 crying snitch.
> Personal Message
> LayItLow	Signature, Apr 25 2009, 03:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> This Isn't It
> Group: Admin
> Posts: 4,868
> Member No.: 752
> Joined: May 2001
> I'm getting complaints about your signature. I'm sure you know who from.
> 
> Can you clean it up? You can say what needs to be said but just try and do it in a little more civil way so I'm not hearing about it all the time and getting requests to delete your signature. I just don't wanna hear from this crying fool again.
> *



i wanna clear things up, i thought "King of pearl" was Rollinaround and the coment and the copy of the PM from Layitlow was to show how shady and how much of a cry baby he is. With that said lets give each other a Christian side hug and continue to trade and sell parts.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 23 2010, 04:06 PM~16386584
> *i wanna clear things up, i thought "King of pearl" was Rollinaround and the coment and the copy of the PM from Layitlow was to show how shady and how much of a cry baby he is. With that said lets give each other a Christian side hug and continue  to trade and sell parts.
> *



X2. From DIPPINIT, KOP, TRUSTY, Pescos Inc. & THE HIGHWAY MAN :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 23 2010, 02:06 PM~16386584
> *i wanna clear things up, i thought "King of pearl" was Rollinaround and the coment and the copy of the PM from Layitlow was to show how shady and how much of a cry baby he is. With that said lets give each other a Christian side hug and continue  to trade and sell parts.
> *



AMEN!

I speak for myself and no one else.


----------



## implala66

still looking for a pair of filters like the ones in the pic ................


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 23 2010, 01:13 PM~16386633
> *still looking for a pair of filters like the ones in the pic ................
> 
> 
> *



Ebay all day long for $12.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1940S-BENDI...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 03:14 PM~16386214
> *Hey homies what pump do you guys consider better or more rare pumps 280's or 777's.  I also need some specifications on pressure, performance, etc between them 2.  I still haven't made my mind on how many or what kind of pumps (280, 777, Emmcos, Roosters, etc) I should run in my 1959 Rag, any input from your knowledge greatly appriciated thanks Walt
> *


neither are rare. theres still thousands of 777's and 280's out there.


777 produces more pressure.








if you have a 59 rag, you should at least try to get some Roosters.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 11:26 PM~16386714
> *neither are rare. theres still thousands of 777's and 280's out there.
> 777 produces more pressure.
> if you have a 59 rag, you should at least try to get some Roosters.
> *


I can only agree with this.

But if you want to do either triple 7's or 280's, I'd go for 280's. They're better looking imo, because they're not so small. Especially in a bigass trunk like a '59.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 01:14 PM~16386214
> *Hey homies what pump do you guys consider better or more rare pumps 280's or 777's.  I also need some specifications on pressure, performance, etc between them 2.  I still haven't made my mind on how many or what kind of pumps (280, 777, Emmcos, Roosters, etc) I should run in my 1959 Rag, any input from your knowledge greatly appriciated thanks Walt
> *


Hay Walt welcome to the thread. If it was me I would go with the Rosters If yo can afford em. I know the 777s will out perform the 280s. I can look up the specs and post the later or hit up TOP FAN. He has a photographic memory and probably has the specs memorized. I was at his house and seen the 777 pump with skinny cylinders lift the front of his 65 with a 24 volt batter charge. Got up Quick. On performance I like the 777. the 280 is little bigger and some like the looks of a 280 over the 777. If Able hasn't posted up the specs I'll try to get them later. There is the Pescos with the fan in the back if you want the latest and greatest. The big fan motor has the Rooster pump head and the little fan motor has a 777 pump head. I'll try to post some picks of all of the pumps later. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 23 2010, 04:29 PM~16386733
> *I can only agree with this.
> 
> But if you want to do either triple 7's or 280's, I'd go for 280's. They're better looking imo, because they're not so small. Especially in a bigass trunk like a '59.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 23 2010, 12:13 PM~16386206
> *X2  Well said and thanks for input.  Got off the phone this morning with a friend in Chicago.  He thought PESCO INK and KING OF PEARL was Josh.  Me and alot of my friends here on LIL thought Pesco Ink was Josh.  Sad when you have new comers and even old timers getting worked up over one persons idea of having fun.  Like I said he is like that bitch Sybil with mutipal personalities.  For the sake of this thread I have nothing else to say about this.  He has my phone # and if he needs my address I'll give that to him to.  Other Names he is using is TRUSTY and THE HIGHWAY MAN.
> 
> Brandon if you have anything else to say call me 209 466-1418, PM me or better yet stop by 6105 Santa Ana Way Stockton Ca. leave it off this thead
> *


George, Im not going to keep this shit going. I never had any issues with you. I told Jeff if you had an issue all you had to do was pm me, and we could have squashed it. For you to make this comment, is ridiculous. You know I am not going to drive to Stockton. And you know there is nothing you can do to me. It was a joke, maybe it went too far, okay, but I never talk shit to anyone, or tried to scam anyone. I even gave you props on your setup.. Actually Pescos Inc. did :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 02:26 PM~16386714
> *neither are rare. theres still thousands of 777's and 280's out there.
> 777 produces more pressure.
> if you have a 59 rag, you should at least try to get some Roosters.
> *



Jason is right and has a lot of knowledge, he knows these pumps better than me. 

That being said, let me chime in...

777 is a small, but very dependable pump.

You should at the least run a small fan motor pump. They are a little longer that the 777. A 280 will look good, but you will definitely need fat cylinders and you wont come up as quick.


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 23 2010, 11:35 PM~16386776
> *Jason is right and has a lot of knowledge, he knows these pumps better than me.
> 
> That being said, let me chime in...
> 
> 777 is a small, but very dependable pump.
> 
> You should at the least run a small fan motor pump. They are a little longer that the 777. A 280 will look good, but you will definitely need fat cylinders and you wont come up as quick.
> *


No need for '59 Rags to go up quick :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 23 2010, 04:39 PM~16386821
> *No need for '59 Rags to go up quick  :biggrin:
> *


yea, but "fast aircraft hydraulics" are still slow. :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 11:40 PM~16386827
> *yea, but "fast aircraft hydraulics" are still slow. :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: 

I think 280's on 36 volts get up quick enough though :biggrin: And that Eemco setup in the deuce my homie Mike bought from Brent is plenty fast too.

But I guess that's just because I don't care for all that snappy-dappity shit :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 23 2010, 04:46 PM~16386860
> *:happysad:
> 
> I think 280's on 36 volts get up quick enough though  :biggrin: And that Eemco setup in the deuce my homie Mike bought from Brent is plenty fast too.
> 
> But I guess that's just because I don't care for all that snappy-dappity shit  :cheesy:
> *


i hear you on that, i hate cars that jerk you around when they lift.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 04:37 PM~16386801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jan 23 2010, 02:11 PM~16386617
> *X2. From DIPPINIT, KOP, TRUSTY, Pescos Inc. & THE HIGHWAY MAN :biggrin:
> *


ENOUGH SAID K.O.P NO TRUSTY NO PESCO INC. NO THE HIGHWAY MAN NO BUT I LIKE THAT  DIPPIN IT YES  I GIVE U A :thumbsup: 4 MAN N UP 2 THOSE FAKE ASSSSSSSSS STAGE NAMES NOW POST SOME PICS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :cheesy: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 23 2010, 02:39 PM~16386821
> *No need for '59 Rags to go up quick  :biggrin:
> *



I wish I could afford a 59 rag!
Well you still want to come up in at least 3 or 4 licks...not 34!  

Anyway, I want my car to come up quik as possible, w/ an aircraft set up!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 23 2010, 02:24 PM~16387127
> *I wish I could afford a 59 rag!
> Well you still want to come up in at least 3 or 4 licks...not 34!
> 
> Anyway, I want my car to come up quik as possible, w/ an aircraft set up!
> *



I think it can. I have 4 3000 psi pumps, and 6 batteries, but only running 3 & 3. We will see.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 23 2010, 02:46 PM~16386860
> *:happysad:
> 
> I think 280's on 36 volts get up quick enough though  :biggrin: And that Eemco setup in the deuce my homie Mike bought from Brent is plenty fast too.
> 
> But I guess that's just because I don't care for all that snappy-dappity shit  :cheesy:
> *



I am just used to coming up fast...I have used Tailgate set-ups since 1980....they just dont look as good as an AIRCRAFT set up. 

Danny Arriaga (LEMONLAID) got me back into AIRCRAFT.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 23 2010, 04:18 PM~16386665
> *Ebay all day long for $12.99
> *


they are different....... look ath the base of the filters


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 23 2010, 02:31 PM~16387177
> *they are different....... look ath the base of the filters
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yhere are a lot of different types they all look mostly the same. If you want that exact, then you will have to go somewhere like Nortons and look for yourself. There is no other way really.


----------



## ss62vert

> I am just used to coming up fast...I have used Tailgate set-ups since 1980....they just dont look as good as an AIRCRAFT set up.
> 
> if you want your aircraft set up to come up quick you must put viagra in the tanks but if you stay locked up for more than 4 hours you should seek medical attention  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 23 2010, 02:29 PM~16386736
> *Hay Walt welcome to the thread.  If it was me I would go with the Rosters If yo can afford em.  I know the 777s will out perform the 280s.  I can look up the specs and post the later or hit up TOP FAN.  He has a photographic memory and probably has the specs memorized.  I was at his house and seen the 777 pump with skinny cylinders lift the front of his 65 with a 24 volt batter charge.  Got up Quick.  On performance I like the 777.  the 280 is little bigger and some like the looks of a 280 over the 777.  If Able hasn't posted up the specs I'll try to get them later.  There is the Pescos with the fan in the back if you want the latest and greatest.  The big fan motor has the Rooster pump head and the little fan motor has a 777 pump head.  I'll try to post some picks of all of the pumps later.  Hope this helps a little.
> *



One of us should be able to find the specs....The 777 does come up pretty quick. I have a witness ...


----------



## TOPFAN

> * ss62vert Today, 03:44 PM , I am just used to coming  too fast...
> If you want your aircraft set up to come up quick you must put viagra in the tanks but if you stay locked up for more than 4 hours you should seek medical attention    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 23 2010, 02:30 PM~16387174
> *I am just used to coming up fast...I have used Tailgate set-ups since 1980....they just dont look as good as an AIRCRAFT set up.
> 
> Danny Arriaga (LEMONLAID) got me back into AIRCRAFT.
> *



Actually if you used accumulators the correct way, it would operate fast. Most people use accumulators as a shock, and incorrectly. A Accumulator has either a piston or a bladder inside filled with nitrogen. .This creates a cushion for the shock, in typical lowriding applications. 

A hydraulic pump or motor can only spin or move so fast. When you use an accumulator the hydraulic pump would actually "charge" or pressurize the accumulator, and there is a valve to release the pressure, which is high and instant. It goes directly to cylinder. It is much more powerful than any pump. The problem in Lowriding applications is the accumulator has to be charged again after it is emptied, and it good for one time. so there would have to be a small pump to continously recharge it. So actually the pump would never supply pressure to the cylinder, only to the accumulator, then to the cylinder. They use these in high speed hydraulic machines. There will be multiple accumulators with 1 hydraulic pump charging them, and as each one fires off, the pump starts recharging. Like blowing up a balloon. 

I guess it could be described as an air bag type application where 1 air pump charges or fills the tank under pressure then the power is diverted to each bag while the air pump continus to charge the tank. If you run an individual air pump to each wheel it would be super slow. 

We could plumb and accumultor in lowriders but it would be a plumbing nightmare, and not very showy. Hope I explained this clear. 


Hope I explained this clear.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 23 2010, 05:47 PM~16387311
> *One of us should be able to find the specs....The 777 does come up pretty quick.  I have a witness ...
> *


777 is usually 1500-1750psi


280 is usually 1250psi


both pumps can be modified to out out more pressure, the 280 is easier to modify than the 777.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 23 2010, 05:30 PM~16387174
> *I have used Tailgate set-ups since 1980
> *


OLDFAN




:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 24 2010, 12:59 AM~16387387
> *OLDFAN
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 02:59 PM~16387387
> *OLDFAN
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 23 2010, 06:02 PM~16387421
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i hope Abel dont get pissed. :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 06:04 PM~16387430
> *i hope Abel dont get pissed. :wow:  :cheesy:
> *



I won't :uh: 
























JUST KIDDING THIS IS NOT ABEL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 23 2010, 05:33 PM~16387194
> *Yhere are a lot of different types they all look mostly the same. If you want that exact, then you will have to go somewhere like Nortons and look for yourself. There is no other way really.
> *


I wish I could I live in the most southern point of Texas, only a couple of steps away from Mexico and very close to the Gulf of Mexico...................... California is a longway for 2 filters.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jan 23 2010, 03:59 PM~16387387-->
> 
> 
> 
> OLDFAN
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 04:04 PM~16387430
> *i hope Abel dont get pissed. :wow:  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



LMFAO!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 23 2010, 03:10 PM~16387471
> *I wish I could I live in the most southern point of Texas, only a couple of steps away from Mexico and very close to the Gulf of Mexico...................... California is a longway for 2 filters.
> *


email the guy on ebay who is selling whose with a pic and have them look for you or email nortins,


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TATTOO-76, Firefly, prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN, thank you all for the info so far. 
any leads where to find 2 roosters complete for sale?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 06:29 PM~16387615
> *TATTOO-76, Firefly, prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN, thank you all  for the info so far.
> any leads where to find 2 roosters complete for sale?
> *


Mr Lac, prewar or TOPFAN.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 23 2010, 01:50 PM~16386043
> *NOT TRYING TO GET INTO ALL THIS BULLSHIT BUT ITS PRETTY FUCKED UP THAT  PEOPLE GET OFF ON WASTING OTHER PEOPLES TIME, AS FAR AS "BELIEVING FOOLISH TALK" I DO MY HOMEWORK AND WHEN THERES A LEAD I FOLLOW IT TO THE END TO SEE WHAT IT TURNS UP... THIS JUST TRUNED OUT TO BE A BUNCH OF KID GAMES... AND IF PEOPLE WANT TO PLAY THEY SHOULD GO TOO A PARK, NOT MESS UP A VERY HELPFUL, AND INSIGHTFUL TOPIC, THIS IS COMMIN GROUND FOR ALL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC ENTHUSIAST
> *


  
Makes a guy think long and hard(no ****)about who to buy from on here now.  
I wanted to grab a good used set of Dayton's from a guy on here,now I'm just gonna save the extra and buy another new set of zenith's from JD.
Some guy in the wheel section just got burned for a grand by a L.I.L member who had multiple accounts,giving fake feedback and shit. :angry:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 23 2010, 01:00 PM~16386122
> *thanks for the info it is very much appreciated.do u recommend ne where to look for these style pumps and other accessories to get them to work in my bomb?my car already has a decent set up just want to keep it true og status.i got two lona and sons pumps with clear tanks,six solenoids,4 batteries,10 switches,and i beleive two dumps.everything works fine just want something a lil different.
> *


just ask right here on this thread,lots of people have parts here.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 05:30 PM~16387623
> *Mr Lac, prewar or TOPFAN.
> *


Mr Lac, prewar or TOPFAN ok whos coming out with the info first :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 23 2010, 04:01 PM~16387836
> *
> Makes a guy think long and hard(no ****)about who to buy from on here now.
> I wanted to grab a good used set of Dayton's from a guy on here,now I'm just gonna save the extra and buy another new set of zenith's from JD.
> Some guy in the wheel section just got burned for a grand by a L.I.L member who had multiple accounts,giving fake feedback and shit. :angry:
> *



People been burned by known respected users, things can happen. Everyone thinks we know each other because we been on layitlow for 6 years or whatever and joke around, but in reality most people we will never meet. Sending someone money without face ot face is always a risk.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 07:19 PM~16387972
> *Mr Lac, prewar or TOPFAN  ok whos coming out with the info first  :biggrin:
> *


what i am saying is, one of them can sell you the pumps.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 23 2010, 07:33 PM~16388056
> *People been burned by known respected users, things can happen. Everyone thinks we know each other because we been on layitlow for 6 years or whatever and joke around, but in reality most people we will never meet. Sending someone money without face ot face is always a risk.
> *


im glad we never met.
:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 07:39 PM~16388093
> *im glad we never met.
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


j/k one time DIPPINIT even dressed up nice. (no-****)


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 23 2010, 05:01 PM~16387836
> *
> Makes a guy think long and hard(no ****)about who to buy from on here now.
> I wanted to grab a good used set of Dayton's from a guy on here,now I'm just gonna save the extra and buy another new set of zenith's from JD.
> Some guy in the wheel section just got burned for a grand by a L.I.L member who had multiple accounts,giving fake feedback and shit. :angry:
> *




There are some real reputable sellers in here. Just PM the regulars and ask for their opinion.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 06:38 PM~16388088
> *what i am saying is, one of them can sell you the pumps.
> *


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jan 23 2010, 06:23 PM~16387577-->
> 
> 
> 
> email the guy on ebay who is selling whose with a pic and have them look for you or email nortins,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> done that, waiting on the guy from ebay, he said he lost his helper, [email protected] sent me a pic with what he has on hand, said he will send more still waiting, also HustlerSpank said he has some, sent him a Pm but no response, below is the quote from one of the topics I started.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HustlerSpank_@Jan 14 2010, 11:18 PM~16295371
> *
> 
> i have the lil black one's still  ..
> *


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 23 2010, 06:33 PM~16388056
> *People been burned by known respected users, things can happen. Everyone thinks we know each other because we been on layitlow for 6 years or whatever and joke around, but in reality most people we will never meet. Sending someone money without face ot face is always a risk.
> *


The people I've dealt with so far on L.I.L,I won't hesitate to buy from again,it's the guys with little or no posts,and newer join date,makes one wonder.
Hell,you shipped those stratopower pumpheads out before my paypal cleared,that shit blew me away.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 23 2010, 02:29 PM~16386736
> *Hay Walt welcome to the thread.  If it was me I would go with the Rosters If yo can afford em.  I know the 777s will out perform the 280s.  I can look up the specs and post the later or hit up TOP FAN.  He has a photographic memory and probably has the specs memorized.  I was at his house and seen the 777 pump with skinny cylinders lift the front of his 65 with a 24 volt batter charge.  Got up Quick.  On performance I like the 777.  the 280 is little bigger and some like the looks of a 280 over the 777.  If Able hasn't posted up the specs I'll try to get them later.  There is the Pescos with the fan in the back if you want the latest and greatest.  The big fan motor has the Rooster pump head and the little fan motor has a 777 pump head.  I'll try to post some picks of all of the pumps later.  Hope this helps a little.
> *


There was another Pesco Pallys sold. It's a 737. A complete unit, dump, tank, check, slow and all the fittings for approx $55.00. Big motor, small pump head. You just don't see anyone using these nowadays. 

Just saying there were other Pescos sold just to Lowriders.










http://pesco.us/


----------



## Hydros

www.pesco.us


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 23 2010, 05:12 PM~16387927
> *just ask right here on this thread,lots of people have parts here.
> *


thanks i will just wait for someone to post wut they got for sale or check around at my local swapmeets and might just get lucky.


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 23 2010, 02:01 PM~16386542
> *What size port are these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they are #12


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 23 2010, 10:39 PM~16390689
> *they are #12
> *


wut do u guys mean by #12,#8's and so on and also how do u know?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 23 2010, 10:36 PM~16390654
> *thanks i will just wait for someone to post wut they got for sale or check around at my local swapmeets and might just get lucky.
> *


get with TOPFAN,im sure he can put something together.Most AC setups are bought piece by piece.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 23 2010, 10:41 PM~16390714
> *wut do u guys mean by #12,#8's and so on and also how do u know?
> *


that is AN size.I like to stick to #8 AN stuff but will use #6 from time to time.The #10AN and bigger just looks silly IMO.


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks for all of u veteranos help with questions all info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 23 2010, 10:54 PM~16390880
> *thanks for all of u veteranos help with questions all info is greatly appreciated.
> *


any bigger pics of your car?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 23 2010, 06:57 PM~16389126
> *The people I've dealt with so far on L.I.L,I won't hesitate to buy from again,it's the guys with little or no posts,and newer join date,makes one wonder.
> Hell,you shipped those stratopower pumpheads out before my paypal cleared,that shit blew me away.
> *


I knew you were good for it :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 23 2010, 06:49 PM~16388594
> *done that, waiting on the guy from ebay, he said he lost his helper, [email protected] sent me a pic with what he has on hand, said he will send more still waiting, also HustlerSpank said he has some, sent him a Pm but no response, below is the quote from one of the topics I started.
> *



I was at Carlos's the other day and I looked for a pair of those filters for you. I could not find that exact pair. I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 05:29 PM~16387615
> *TATTOO-76, Firefly, prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN, thank you all  for the info so far.
> any leads where to find 2 roosters complete for sale?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 23 2010, 03:06 PM~16386584
> *i wanna clear things up, i thought "King of pearl" was Rollinaround and the coment and the copy of the PM from Layitlow was to show how shady and how much of a cry baby he is. With that said lets give each other a Christian side hug and continue  to trade and sell parts.
> *



CUZ IM ALWAYS ON YOUR MIND :cheesy: 

YOU REALLY DO NEED TO CHANGE YOUR SIG...YOUR ONLY FOOLIN YOURSELF. GO KILL YOURSELF OR SOMETHING


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 23 2010, 02:13 PM~16386206
> *X2  Well said and thanks for input.  Got off the phone this morning with a friend in Chicago.  He thought PESCO INK and KING OF PEARL was Josh.  Me and alot of my friends here on LIL thought Pesco Ink was Josh.  Sad when you have new comers and even old timers getting worked up over one persons idea of having fun.  Like I said he is like that bitch Sybil with mutipal personalities.  For the sake of this thread I have nothing else to say about this.  He has my phone # and if he needs my address I'll give that to him to.  Other Names he is using is TRUSTY and THE HIGHWAY MAN.
> 
> Brandon if you have anything else to say call me 209 466-1418, PM me or better yet stop by 6105 Santa Ana Way Stockton Ca. leave it off this thead
> *



MOST IF NOT ALL IN HERE ARE USING DIFFERENT NAMES NOW---AND TRYING TO GET PARTS FROM ME...LOL. 
NOT SUPRISED AT ALL..THATS BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS A SEWING CIRCLE. :biggrin: 
IM ROLLINAROUND,,THATS IT. :0  
... GEORGE,YOU CALLIN ME A BITCH?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 24 2010, 02:36 AM~16391693
> *MOST IF NOT ALL IN HERE ARE USING DIFFERENT NAMES NOW---AND TRYING TO GET PARTS FROM ME...LOL.
> NOT SUPRISED AT ALL..THATS BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS A SEWING CIRCLE. :biggrin:
> IM ROLLINAROUND,,THATS IT.  :0
> ... GEORGE,YOU CALLIN ME A BITCH?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 24 2010, 12:36 AM~16391693
> *MOST IF NOT ALL IN HERE ARE USING DIFFERENT NAMES NOW---AND TRYING TO GET PARTS FROM ME...LOL.
> NOT SUPRISED AT ALL..THATS BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS A SEWING CIRCLE. :biggrin:
> IM ROLLINAROUND,,THATS IT.  :0
> ... GEORGE,YOU CALLIN ME A BITCH?
> *


No, but if the shoe fits :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jan 23 2010, 07:33 PM~16388056-->
> 
> 
> 
> People been burned by known respected users, things can happen. Everyone thinks we know each other because we been on layitlow for 6 years or whatever and joke around, but in reality most people we will never meet. Sending someone money without face ot face is always a risk.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We met :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 07:42 PM~16388121
> *j/k one time DIPPINIT even dressed up nice. (no-****)
> *



Damn, he didn't get all dressed up for me :angry: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 24 2010, 03:53 AM~16392250
> *We met  :biggrin:
> Damn, he didn't get all dressed up for me  :angry:  (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


Danny where have you been bro. Leave for a week or 2 and look what happens. Lets blame this one on Danny :biggrin: JK Welcome back.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2010, 12:07 AM~16391521
> *I knew you were good for it :biggrin:
> *


Brandon what's that Jam by WAR "Throwing down a peace sign". Check your PM
And for the viewers, yes I'm sucking up to say I'm sorry and asking for forgiveness


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 24 2010, 02:20 AM~16391599
> *I was at Carlos's the other day and I looked for a pair of those filters for you. I could not find that exact pair. I will keep an eye out for you.
> *


gracias, TOPFAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 24 2010, 02:28 AM~16391641
> *CUZ IM ALWAYS ON YOUR MIND :cheesy:
> 
> YOU REALLY DO NEED TO CHANGE YOUR SIG...YOUR ONLY FOOLIN YOURSELF. GO KILL YOURSELF OR SOMETHING
> *



Shut the fuck up stupid, dont you have car club meeting to attend ?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 24 2010, 02:36 AM~16391693
> *MOST IF NOT ALL IN HERE ARE USING DIFFERENT NAMES NOW---AND TRYING TO GET PARTS FROM ME...LOL.
> NOT SUPRISED AT ALL..THATS BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS A SEWING CIRCLE. :biggrin:
> IM ROLLINAROUND,,THATS IT.  :0
> ... GEORGE,YOU CALLIN ME A BITCH?
> *



If hes not calling you one i will, YOUR A BITCH !!


----------



## TOPFAN

:wave: 

Hi Everybody!

I love Lay it Low.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 24 2010, 12:36 AM~16391693
> *MOST IF NOT ALL IN HERE ARE USING DIFFERENT NAMES NOW---AND TRYING TO GET PARTS FROM ME...LOL.
> NOT SUPRISED AT ALL..THATS BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS A SEWING CIRCLE. :biggrin:
> IM ROLLINAROUND,,THATS IT.  :0
> ... GEORGE,YOU CALLIN ME A BITCH?
> *


no but I am :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 24 2010, 09:24 AM~16393011
> *:wave:
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I love Lay it Low.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 24 2010, 11:24 AM~16393011
> *:wave:
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I love Lay it Low.
> *


i hate everything. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 24 2010, 07:03 AM~16392334
> *Danny where have you been bro.  Leave for a week or 2 and look what happens.  Lets blame this one on Danny :biggrin: JK  Welcome back.
> *



Hows it going brother. I dont know what I did, but yeah it was all my fault :biggrin: Gots to love Layitlow :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 24 2010, 05:10 AM~16392345
> *Brandon what's that Jam by WAR "Throwing down a peace sign".  Check your PM
> And for the viewers, yes I'm sucking up to say I'm sorry and asking for forgiveness
> *


Mad props to the Homie GEORGE, for putting this behind us.....

So....


*Lets keep wrenching on our shit, and get on with buying, trading and selling AIRCRAFT HYRAULICS FOR CARS!  *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 24 2010, 10:20 AM~16393412
> *i hate everything. :biggrin:
> *



*The grinch that took the fun out of LIL!*


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 24 2010, 04:10 AM~16392345
> *Brandon what's that Jam by WAR "Throwing down a peace sign".  Check your PM
> And for the viewers, yes I'm sucking up to say I'm sorry and asking for forgiveness
> *



Thanks George I had already apologized to you. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Damn, one drama ends and another starts. :uh:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

I would like to let everyone know that all Sidewinders have been sold out. There are no more hydraulic parts. I did however find a container full of NOS Level air parts, Firestone bags, compressors, scripts, Level air frames, brackets, etc. So from now on I will be in the air suspensions topic and 58 Fest. Thanks for the business. Thanks Jeff :biggrin: 

Dont forget to check out my selection of murano pearls


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 24 2010, 10:20 AM~16393412
> *i hate everything. :biggrin:
> *


you must hate not calling people back! :happysad: 

jk, mayne.


----------



## Rod Stewart

hey mike,

if you're readin' this it was good meeting you today. 

definitely worth the time making the long trip from behind the orange curtain. :biggrin: 

talk to you soon about that trunk of mine.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2010, 05:31 PM~16396790
> *Damn, one drama ends and another starts.  :uh:
> *


  LIL NOVELAS GOTTA LOVE IT


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 23 2010, 07:33 PM~16388056
> *People been burned by known respected users, things can happen. Everyone thinks we know each other because we been on layitlow for 6 years or whatever and joke around, but in reality most people we will never meet. Sending someone money without face ot face is always a risk.
> *


X280


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by implala66+Jan 23 2010, 06:49 PM~16388594-->
> 
> 
> 
> done that, waiting on the guy from ebay, he said he lost his helper, [email protected] sent me a pic with what he has on hand, said he will send more still waiting, also HustlerSpank said he has some, sent him a Pm but no response, below is the quote from one of the topics I started.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry homie i do have some ill pm you the price .. thank's
> <!--QuoteBegin-implala66_@Jan 13 2010, 08:14 PM~16283371
> *looking for a pair of this small aircraft oil filters, I you have them lmk..........
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

look what I found :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 24 2010, 12:28 AM~16391641
> *CUZ IM ALWAYS ON YOUR MIND :cheesy:
> 
> YOU REALLY DO NEED TO CHANGE YOUR SIG...YOUR ONLY FOOLIN YOURSELF. GO KILL YOURSELF OR SOMETHING
> *



Were you wearing your officialy licensed 'Harley Davidson Apparel' doo rag when you banged out those words of badd assnes????

Flames with an eagle??? 

Your the one foolin yourself aircarft newbie :yessad: 

your a sketchy ass parts hack and noone should ever buy anything from you.... not that they do LOL.... you sell a couple slowdowns and a broke ass micro tv and jump up and down like your the #1 parts dealer :roflmao: 

thats a fact


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## HustlerSpank

Nice


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 24 2010, 12:36 AM~16391693
> *MOST IF NOT ALL IN HERE ARE USING DIFFERENT NAMES NOW---AND TRYING TO GET PARTS FROM ME...LOL.
> NOT SUPRISED AT ALL..THATS BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS A SEWING CIRCLE. :biggrin:
> IM ROLLINAROUND,,THATS IT.  :0
> ... GEORGE,YOU CALLIN ME A BITCH?
> *


If this thread isnt up to your standards??? stay in your own???? know why you dont??? cuz noone hits your own thread and you get tired up bringinf it to the top yourself or begging a few peeps to hit it and make it look like you got game.

you dont need to be in here.... but you scrap for attention :loco: 

keep your own thread alive... noone in here will miss you

and you can have your own self generated fan base all to yourself LOL


----------



## oldiescc52

here are some pics of a setup im workin on...what do you guys think?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16400210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thanks! we needed that :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 24 2010, 10:30 PM~16400330
> *here are some pics of a setup im workin on...what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the fresh pics :biggrin: 

whats that goin in???


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 24 2010, 10:33 PM~16400367
> *thanks for the fresh pics :biggrin:
> 
> whats that goin in???
> *


a '88 honda hatchback... :biggrin:  


















j/k bro...its going in a '52 wagon :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 24 2010, 10:38 PM~16400441
> *a '88 honda  hatchback... :biggrin:
> j/k bro...its going in a '52 wagon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:wow:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Here you go homie. Let me know.


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 24 2010, 09:30 PM~16400330
> *here are some pics of a setup im workin on...what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT I LIKE ABOUT THESE TYPES OF SETUPS. THERE ARE SO MANY WAYS TO PLUMB THESE THINGS UP. NO 2 SETUPS WILL EVER BE ALIKE UNLESS COPIED TO THE T.  UNLIKE YOUR TYPICAL GATE SETUP WHICH SEEMS LIKE YOUR KINDA LIMIITED TO THE WAY YO USET EVERYTHING UP.


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## TOPFAN

:wow:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 24 2010, 09:58 PM~16398165
> *hey mike,
> 
> if you're readin' this it was good meeting you today.
> 
> definitely worth the time making the long trip from behind the orange curtain.  :biggrin:
> 
> talk to you soon about that trunk of mine.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 24 2010, 11:04 PM~16400777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Abel,you get my PM?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 24 2010, 10:30 PM~16400330
> *here are some pics of a setup im workin on...what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16401080
> *looking good
> *


Tried to send you a PM it got rejected said it was full.


----------



## frameoffz

> I love this set up :thumbsup: cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Hernan

> I love this set up :thumbsup: cant wait to see it in person
> 
> 
> 
> It looks way better in person trust me. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

LOOKING FOR SOME 3/8 ZIG-ZAGS ANYONE HAVE ANY ???? IF SO PM ME !! GRACIAS


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Jan 24 2010, 03:50 AM~16392173-->
> 
> 
> 
> No, but if the shoe fits :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...  How bout you and justrite come down since your so close and measure my shoes.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 24 2010, 10:25 AM~16393030
> *no but I am  :biggrin:
> *


stick your thumb up your ass nobody


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 24 2010, 03:22 PM~16395755
> *Mad props to the Homie GEORGE, for putting this behind us.....
> 
> So....
> Lets keep wrenching on our shit, and get on with buying, trading and selling AIRCRAFT HYRAULICS FOR CARS!
> *


Your on Able. Lets see who gets the car put back together first. The turtle racing the tortes :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 25 2010, 01:19 AM~16400120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what I found  :biggrin:
> *


bone yard score!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 24 2010, 11:30 PM~16401068
> *Abel,you get my PM?
> *



Your PM box is full!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 24 2010, 10:30 PM~16400330
> *here are some pics of a setup im workin on...what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 24 2010, 11:18 PM~16400937
> *:cheesy:
> *


speakin' of trunks... :wow: 

yours was looking ree-deec-u-luss!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 25 2010, 08:10 AM~16402925
> *Your PM box is full!
> *


its empty now :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 25 2010, 12:30 AM~16400330
> *here are some pics of a setup im workin on...what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*whats up Edmund and Albert?*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*why do so many people run there filters up side down?I personally dont like the way it looks*


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 25 2010, 08:20 AM~16402982
> *whats up Edmund and Albert?
> *




You know just peeping the topic. I got cought slipping. LOL


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 25 2010, 09:01 AM~16403230
> *You know just peeping the topic. I got cought slipping.  LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 25 2010, 08:21 AM~16402992
> *why do so many people run there filters up side down?I personally dont like the way it looks
> *


agreed - i prefer candles and filters standing.

then again, does gravity have anything to do with it? as in fluid depositing downward into the filter?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 25 2010, 09:17 AM~16403348
> *agreed - i prefer candles and filters standing.
> 
> then again, does gravity have anything to do with it? as in fluid depositing downward into the filter?
> *


I dont think so but what do I know :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 25 2010, 12:19 AM~16400120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what I found  :biggrin:
> *


did that fall off a plane while flying over your house.


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 24 2010, 09:30 PM~16400330
> *here are some pics of a setup im workin on...what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good! Adam. What are the plans, chrome and paint or are you planing to leave it OG?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 25 2010, 08:21 AM~16402992
> *why do so many people run there filters up side down?I personally dont like the way it looks
> *



I am glad you said it, I been thinking the same thing!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 25 2010, 09:17 AM~16403348
> *agreed - i prefer candles and filters standing.
> 
> then again, does gravity have anything to do with it? as in fluid depositing downward into the filter?
> *



The filters are just for for looks anyways...most people remove the element.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 25 2010, 01:17 AM~16401963
> *...  How bout you and justrite come down since your so close and measure my shoes.
> stick your thumb up your ass nobody
> *


Thats about as gay as the Orange County Choppers poster you have in your garage.

even gayer is you crying to the mods about Bowtie41's honest customer feedback on you.

Like I said... where's your own thread???? burried?? get tired of TTTing it yourself or with your made up names???? or did you delete it to cover up your sketchy sketch .

Your only in here bottom feeding for sales or else your own thread and website would be enough for you....... since youve sold thousands and thousand of aircraft parts LMAO!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 25 2010, 09:17 AM~16403348
> *agreed - i prefer candles and filters standing.
> 
> then again, does gravity have anything to do with it? as in fluid depositing downward into the filter?
> *


when I say upside down I mean with the canister part up.On dumps I like the candles up.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 25 2010, 12:44 PM~16404567
> *Thats about as gay as the Orange County Choppers poster you have in your garage.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that's some funny shit!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 21 2010, 07:14 PM~16369570
> *Looking real good.  I was wondering if someone was going to bust out with the oil catchers before me.  Nice idea  can't wait to see it all together :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



dam i had the same idea!
i was toying with the idea with 2 different styles. i'll just used the other style i was thinking of... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 25 2010, 10:42 AM~16404542
> *The filters are just for looks anyways...most people remove the element.
> *


X3, And it don't matter if you place the filter canister up, down or sideways as longest it has a good flow with the rest of the set up, its all good!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

lookin for a pesco eq. anyone have one for sale?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 25 2010, 08:21 AM~16402992
> *why do so many people run there filters up side down?I personally dont like the way it looks
> *


When they clean out the filter they will know why you run yours the way you do. I have seen glass bowl gas filters on bombs ran up side down. What a mess cleaning them.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 25 2010, 01:14 PM~16405378
> *X3,  And it don't matter if you place the filter canister up, down or sideways as longest it has a good flow with the rest of the set up, its all good!
> *



but they look chingon the way it supposed to be run...I dont feel the upside down placement..


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2010, 09:55 AM~16403597
> *did that fall off a plane while flying over your house.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No, but I was able to get a monster green out of the panel!


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 25 2010, 12:01 AM~16399871
> *Sorry homie i do have some ill pm you the price  .. thank's
> *


PM has been returned.............


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jan 25 2010, 02:27 PM~16405529
> *lookin for a pesco eq. anyone have one for sale?
> *


Hit this guy up,he's posted here before
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-EQ-AN...=item1e5a20fbfc


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 25 2010, 03:18 PM~16407283
> *Hit this guy up,he's posted here before
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-EQ-AN...=item1e5a20fbfc
> *



hey thanks, ya he sent me a pm. 
is that the correct eq i need? i know it has to be a certain one, just cant remember which one....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jan 25 2010, 12:27 PM~16405529
> *lookin for a pesco eq. anyone have one for sale?
> *


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 25 2010, 04:12 PM~16407936
> *
> *



???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jan 25 2010, 04:15 PM~16407977
> *???
> *


I have one left


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 25 2010, 01:49 PM~16406366
> *but they look chingon the way it supposed to be run...I dont feel the upside down placement..
> *


I agree. I feel the same way too! Some could pull it off and make it look good with the right balance and flow of parts.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 25 2010, 01:44 PM~16404567
> *Thats about as gay as the Orange County Choppers poster you have in your garage.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 25 2010, 04:59 PM~16406485
> *No, but I was able to get a monster green out of the panel!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 25 2010, 06:17 PM~16408014
> *I have one left
> *


good seller,I got one off Mr Lac a few weeks back


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2010, 05:28 PM~16408145
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 25 2010, 10:38 AM~16403983
> *Looking good! Adam. What are the plans, chrome and paint or are you planing to leave it OG?
> *


chrome & paint and some engraving


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 25 2010, 02:59 PM~16406485
> *No, but I was able to get a monster green out of the panel!
> *


 :thumbsup: IVE HAD MY MONSTER GREEN TO THE FRONT FOR 10YRS NOW.... NO PROBLEMS...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 04:29 PM~16387615
> *TATTOO-76, Firefly, prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN, thank you all  for the info so far.
> any leads where to find 2 roosters complete for sale?
> *


Hay didn't mean to blow you off. I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures. Layitlow has a new format and I cant figure it out. :uh: I took a picture of 5 different motors and looked up the specs. I'll get it figured out soon. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jan 25 2010, 04:20 PM~16407312
> *hey thanks, ya he sent me a pm.
> is that the correct eq i need? i know it has to be a certain one, just cant remember which one....
> *


Hay you going to the Turlock swap meet? Heads up on my spots DD-4 and DD-5 If it rains I'm out of the weather :biggrin: . Stop by for a burrito will have the BBQ going


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 25 2010, 07:30 PM~16410346
> *Hay didn't mean to blow you off.  I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures.  Layitlow has a new format and I cant figure it out. :uh:  I took a picture of 5 different motors and looked up the specs.  I'll get it figured out soon.  Later
> *


Get at me George, I will help you out homie.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 25 2010, 06:16 PM~16409404
> *chrome & paint and some engraving
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 25 2010, 05:07 PM~16408678
> *Good seller, I got one off Mr. Lac a few weeks back
> *


Thanks for the feedback homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 24 2010, 09:19 PM~16400120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what I found  :biggrin:
> *


Nice research valve....


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, 6ix5iveIMP, 41bowtie

what's new big homie
????


----------



## 41bowtie

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, HustlerSpank




Where have you been bro?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 25 2010, 10:02 PM~16411931
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 41bowtie, HustlerSpank
> Where have you been bro?
> *



just working homie ...lol


----------



## HustlerSpank

DO NOT buy form Rollinaround, he will sell red tagged parts that are spraypainted with 99 cent walmart paint and blame you for it.

LOLOLOLOLOl :biggrin:

fucker still in here uh????


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16400210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 25 2010, 07:22 PM~16410256
> *:thumbsup: IVE HAD MY MONSTER GREEN TO THE FRONT FOR 10YRS NOW.... NO PROBLEMS...
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 25 2010, 07:16 PM~16409404
> *chrome & paint and some engraving
> *


whos gonna do your chrome and engraven


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Hey homies, got a question was pesco products installed in helicopters or airplanes or both? between what years, I got an uncle that works in the Honduras airport military base as a maintance Technichian I asked him if he hook me up with parts, he said to get him info for what I'm looking for. soon I'll be going to visit him to see some of the goodies


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16400515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go homie. Let me know.
> *


let me know the total, my zip 78520. Also send me your paypal acount so can send you the money.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16400513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any slowdowns like the ones in the pic for sale???


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DIPPINIT

Thanks Oldiescc52. for the sight glasses. Good meeting you. Sorry King of Pearl couldnt make it. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Lot of baddass setups in here. I wanted to comment on each one, but damn they are coming out of the woodworks, people are spending $$$$$$$$$$$$$ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 25 2010, 08:53 PM~16411750
> *
> *



Whats happenin $$$$. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2010, 10:23 PM~16412936
> *Hey homies, got a question was pesco products installed in helicopters or airplanes or both? between what years, I got an uncle that works in the Honduras airport  military base as a maintance Technichian I asked him if he hook me up with parts, he said to get him info for what I'm looking for. soon I'll be going to visit him to see some of the goodies
> *



My guess is both and during the war and after. 1940's, 50,s and maybe early 60's. There are many styles and models. but maybe a Pesco expert can give you better info. Where's Mr War?? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2010, 06:54 AM~16414387
> *My guess is both and during the war and after. 1940's, 50,s and maybe early 60's. There are many styles and models. but maybe a Pesco expert can give you better info. Where's Mr War?? :biggrin:
> *



Shit, in Honduras they are still flying those planes of that vintage.

Best parts come from the LOCKHEED PLANES!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2010, 07:54 AM~16414387
> *My guess is both and during the war and after. 1940's, 50,s and maybe early 60's. There are many styles and models. but maybe a Pesco expert can give you better info. Where's Mr War?? :biggrin:
> *


QUOTE


(DIPPINIT @ Jan 26 2010, 06:54 AM) 
My guess is both and during the war and after. 1940's, 50,s and maybe early 60's. There are many styles and models. but maybe a Pesco expert can give you better info. Where's Mr War?? 




Shit, in Honduras they are still flying those planes of that vintage.

Best parts come from the LOCKHEED PLANES! 



Nice thanks Homies


----------



## TOPFAN

This set up is my all time favorite!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2010, 05:54 AM~16414387
> *My guess is both and during the war and after. 1940's, 50,s and maybe early 60's. There are many styles and models.
> *


x3 you would also find some aircraft parts on some vintage WWII military ships  _ heck! _, you would even find them in Queen Mary ship too! but is protected by_ Ghost!!!!_ hno:


----------



## MR.LAC

:0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 26 2010, 10:56 AM~16415477
> *x3 you would also find some aircraft parts on some vintage WWII military ships   heck! , you would even find them in Queen Mary ship too! but is protected by Ghost!!!!  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

My uncle mentioned that the majority of the junkyards are full of these click here Helicopter UH-1H Huey and other similar models  . any goodies on those models?
He gonna look into the airplanes this week.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 25 2010, 10:35 PM~16410417
> *Hay you going to the Turlock swap meet?  Heads up on my spots DD-4 and DD-5  If it rains I'm out of the weather :biggrin: .  Stop by for a burrito will have the BBQ going
> *


I like burritos :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*im started working on the setup for my '46 Fleetline sports sedan,here are my pumps-Pesco 280's with Leese Neville motors * 

























*the pump heads shine ALOT better,just had been handling them alot and should have polished them up before taking pics.*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*my end caps are in really bad shape,if anybody has any please let me know.I also need one coupler setup for 280 pump head to LN motor,need all four pieces.*


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dat Dirty Rat, Jaime-ViejitosNM

hEY holmes......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

sup Tom


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 26 2010, 01:22 PM~16417410
> *my end caps are in really bad shape,if anybody has any please let me know.I also need one coupler setup for 280 pump head to LN motor,need all four pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD DAMN!! Those are banged up....!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 26 2010, 12:16 PM~16417351
> *I like burritos  :cheesy:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 26 2010, 12:17 PM~16417361
> *im started working on the setup for my '46 Fleetline sports sedan,here are my pumps-Pesco 280's with Leese Neville motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pump heads shine ALOT better,just had been handling them alot and should have polished them up before taking pics.
> *



Cant wait to see this. :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Rod Stewart

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rod Stewart, Scrilla, *milkbone*

sup wayne!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2010, 04:59 PM~16417862
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rod Stewart, Scrilla, milkbone
> 
> sup wayne!
> *




WUZ UP HOMIE... DID YOU FIND WHAT YOU WERE LOOKING FOR


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 26 2010, 02:00 PM~16417877
> *WUZ UP  HOMIE... DID YOU FIND WHAT YOU WERE LOOKING FOR
> *


i did - mike hooked me up. 

good dude that guy is.  


are you moving to CA or what?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2010, 05:13 PM~16418023
> *i did - mike hooked me up.
> 
> good dude that guy is.
> are you moving to CA or what?
> *



NOT FOR A FEW YEARS :happysad: 

I NEED REALLY GOOD HEALTH INSURANCE AND I SOME OTHER THINGS THAT I HAVE HERE :happysad: 

I WILL HAVE TO TELL YOU ON THE PHONE OR TEXT


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 26 2010, 02:17 PM~16418066
> *NOT FOR A FEW YEARS  :happysad:
> 
> I NEED REALLY GOOD HEALTH INSURANCE AND I SOME OTHER THINGS THAT I HAVE HERE  :happysad:
> 
> I WILL HAVE TO TELL YOU ON THE PHONE OR TEXT
> *


hit me up when you have time - CA ain't goin' no where.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2010, 05:19 PM~16418094
> *hit me up when you have time - CA ain't goin' no where.
> *



I'LL HIT YOU UP IN A FEW


----------



## MAAANDO

I found 6 pesco 777 pumps unrestored for a good price I think. What do they normally run?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2010, 01:37 PM~16418274
> *I found 6 pesco 777 pumps unrestored for a good price I think. What do they normally run?
> *



They normally run just 2, with 2 tanks, 2 Adex, and 2 xigxags. But ihave seen them other ways also :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2010, 05:39 PM~16418294
> *They normally run just 2, with 2 tanks, 2 Adex, and 2 xigxags. But  ihave seen them other ways also :biggrin:
> *


Sorry brother. I meant price wise.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2010, 11:39 PM~16418294
> *They normally run just 2, with 2 tanks, 2 Adex, and 2 xigxags. But  ihave seen them other ways also :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 

This guy... :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 01:41 PM~16418312
> *:roflmao:
> 
> This guy...  :biggrin:
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwrSRZ-6jxs


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2010, 11:47 PM~16418369
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwrSRZ-6jxs
> *


:0 :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 26 2010, 12:22 PM~16417410
> *my end caps are in really bad shape,if anybody has any please let me know.I also need one coupler setup for 280 pump head to LN motor,need all four pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry homie, I don't have any of those caps at this time...

I could get the fix for you, if you want... You lmk....


----------



## liljoefromkc

here u go jaime.i didn't know that u can mix and match armatures and the oil pumps.correct me if im wrong about ne thing.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2010, 02:37 PM~16418274
> *I found 6 pesco 777 pumps unrestored for a good price I think. What do they normally run?
> *


Depends on condition...If you open them up and the brushes are bad, well you know. Have they been outside or in a warehouse?


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2010, 06:49 AM~16414361
> *Thanks Oldiescc52. for the sight glasses. Good meeting you. Sorry King of Pearl couldnt make it.  :biggrin:
> *


good meeting you too bro. Thanks. lmk if you need anything else. maybe i'll get to meet king of Pearl one day :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 26 2010, 03:22 PM~16417410
> *my end caps are in really bad shape,if anybody has any please let me know.I also need one coupler setup for 280 pump head to LN motor,need all four pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



give me a couple of day to find the spot where you can get some NOS ones for dirt cheap.


----------



## oldiescc52

does anyone have any of these adel pump heads??? lmk


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 27 2010, 12:18 AM~16424396
> *does anyone have any of these adel pump heads??? lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mr Impala had one of them a few years ago, not sure if he still has it or not.


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2010, 10:24 PM~16424478
> *Mr Impala had one of them a few years ago, not sure if he still has it or not.
> *


thanks


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 26 2010, 03:26 PM~16418756
> *Sorry homie, I don't have any of those caps at this time...
> 
> I could get the fix for you, if you want... You lmk....
> *


thanks Chapo but these are actually torn.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 26 2010, 09:09 PM~16423350
> *give me a couple of day to find the spot where you can get some NOS ones for dirt cheap.
> *


thanks Albert!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 26 2010, 01:40 PM~16417636
> *GOOD DAMN!! Those are banged up....!
> *


like a motherfucker :biggrin: but the casings are good


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2010, 09:24 PM~16424478
> *Mr Impala had one of them a few years ago, not sure if he still has it or not.
> *


they went to japan


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 26 2010, 09:18 PM~16424396
> *does anyone have any of these adel pump heads??? lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like ted wells bench


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 26 2010, 09:18 PM~16424396
> *does anyone have any of these adel pump heads??? lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 25 2010, 11:11 PM~16412113
> *DO NOT buy form Rollinaround, he will sell red tagged parts that are spraypainted with 99 cent walmart paint and blame you for it.
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOl  :biggrin:
> 
> fucker still in here uh????
> *





Thats right...
be posting some pics soon. :drama: :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## implala66

HustlerSpank,
answer you PM's, need you paypal acount so I can send you the money for the small filters......


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Jan 26 2010, 03:16 PM~16417351-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like burritos  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2010, 03:46 PM~16417701
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


No **** :ugh: :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Its not a complete aircraft setup, but I made good use of the dumps,
check valves, and slow downs that are




























:biggrin:

Time for break down to get chrome


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 27 2010, 07:33 AM~16426997
> *Its not a complete aircraft setup, but I made good use of the dumps,
> check valves, and slow downs that are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Time for break down to get chrome
> *



STILL LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## KING OF PEARL

ttt


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 27 2010, 10:33 AM~16426997
> *Its not a complete aircraft setup, but I made good use of the dumps,
> check valves, and slow downs that are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Time for break down to get chrome
> *


I love the engraving


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 26 2010, 09:00 PM~16420479
> *Depends on condition...If you open them up and the brushes are bad, well you know. Have they been outside or in a warehouse?
> *


They have been warehouse kept. I will call him in a few to see if i can get pics.


----------



## MAAANDO

Here are pics of what they look like. I have 6 of these. PM me with offers.


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2010, 11:42 PM~16425530
> *looks like ted wells bench
> *


yea it is his bench...went to test the motor with that pump head he had and it was a perfect match...now im just looking for more of those pump heads. if anyone has any lmk


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 27 2010, 10:29 AM~16428747
> *yea it is his bench...went to test the motor with that pump head he had and it was a perfect match...now im just looking for more of those pump heads. if anyone has any lmk
> *


very very rare pump heads they came on adel straights.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 27 2010, 11:17 AM~16428614
> *Here are pics of what they look like. I have 6 of these. PM me with offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



they look good...Those fittings are a bitch to take off!


----------



## Rod Stewart

wanted $4800 for all four - will take $3800. in orange county and/or pomona. meet you anywhere in between. ship if you'd like...

i have references too for you investigative types. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 02:08 PM~16430788
> *wanted $4800 for all four - will take $3800. in orange county and/or pomona. meet you anywhere in between. ship if you'd like...
> 
> i have references too for you investigative types.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u trying to show off those pretty little lug nuts buddy? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 02:08 PM~16430788
> *wanted $4800 for all four - will take $3800. in orange county and/or pomona. meet you anywhere in between. ship if you'd like...
> 
> i have references too for you investigative types.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man who would put 4 of those in a car :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:happysad: 

i'm selling these for a friend. anyone need more pics or what not give me a holler. 

cut me some slack!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 27 2010, 03:17 PM~16430864
> *u trying to show off those pretty little lug nuts buddy? :biggrin:
> *


ha! those cost extra. :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

anyone has a pair of #6 F/F chack valves, for sale???? If you do LMK


----------



## liljoefromkc

mr.impala wut all pumps u got for sale rite now?lookin for a whole set up but on a student budget im willing to piece one together if u have all parts to make a full set up.lookin for something thats just front and back.would i need two pumps or could i use just one?any and all info is greatly appreciated.thanks in advance to all in this thread that are willing to help with info and/or pics.


----------



## liljoefromkc

also another quick question.i know there are no beginner aircraft hydraulic set ups but wut set up would be the easiest to find,put together,maintain,and look good in a 1950 chevy fleetline deluxe?this question is to anybody who can lead me in the rite direction.again thanks to all for all the help with everything


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 27 2010, 08:15 PM~16432127
> *mr.impala wut all pumps u got for sale rite now?lookin for a whole set up but on a student budget im willing to piece one together if u have all parts to make a full set up.lookin for something thats just front and back.would i need two pumps or could i use just one?any and all info is greatly appreciated.thanks in advance to all in this thread that are willing to help with info and/or pics.
> *


TOPFAN is your man, hit him up.


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks man will do. i really appreciate the help


----------



## liljoefromkc

TOPFAN PLEASE CLEAR INBOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 27 2010, 05:49 PM~16432550
> *TOPFAN PLEASE CLEAR INBOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry man..I forgot to empty it DONE!


----------



## DIPPINIT

gOT A HOMIE LOOKING FOR MONSTER GREENS LEMME KNOW


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 27 2010, 05:20 PM~16432198
> *also another quick question.i know there are no beginner aircraft hydraulic set ups but wut set up would be the easiest to find,put together,maintain,and look good in a 1950 chevy fleetline deluxe?this question is to anybody who can lead me in the rite direction.again thanks to all for all the help with everything
> *


Welcome LIL JOE 777s and 280 are easier to find and more reasonable in price. In my book anything Aircraft will look good in a bomb. I'm building a 41 Chevy and a 48 Sedan Delivery. The delivery is getting a 1 pump 4 dump setup and the 41 is getting a 2 pump 3 dump setup. Bombs and Aircraft go together real sweet  

This is the frame I have been working on 1941 vert. I want the rockers on the ground with all stock sustention running 16" rims. Its been a mission


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Whats up with the bike on the bench?? you got soooo much kool shit!


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks for the welcome i have been doin alot of research and im trying to find something local.where do u recommend i start?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 27 2010, 07:51 PM~16434118
> *Whats up with the bike on the bench?? you got soooo much kool shit!
> *


What up Homie hows the weathers? Its been coold here. I had to put on a sweet shirt last night when I was out side. Was real cold, I think it got down to the low sixties hno: :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Low 60s i'm rocking shorts & a windbreaker..let me know when its in the single digits and you got scrape 1inch of ice of your windows in the morning just to go to work while your manhood runs back upinside ya and out your ass to go back in the house!!! 

sorry for the visual but its [email protected] freeeezin.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2010, 11:23 PM~16412936
> *Hey homies, got a question was pesco products installed in helicopters or airplanes or both? between what years, I got an uncle that works in the Honduras airport  military base as a maintance Technichian I asked him if he hook me up with parts, he said to get him info for what I'm looking for. soon I'll be going to visit him to see some of the goodies
> *


OK I think I got it down on the picture thing. Thanks to TOP FAN.

Here are the pumps fron left to right. Rooster, Big Fan motor, Little Fan motor, 777 and last is a 280 











The Rooster is 4250 RPM @ 4.0 HP, Big fan motor is 6000 RPM @ 3.91 HP, the Little fan motor is 4500 RPM @ 3.0 HP, the 777 is 7200 RPM @ 3.5 HP and the 280 I have is a 12 volt so the specs on a 24 volt mite be different but it is 2300 RPM 2 2.5 HP. The Rooster pump head is 4.5 GPM @ 4150 RPM and the 777 is 3.75 GPM

I have always went after the 777 because of the specs and performance. I got this pair of 280s because they are 12 volts and I'm into Bombs. They have smaller trunks and to double up on voltage I need 2 batteries. To double up on the other ones you need 4 batteries. Hope this helps. Maybe some one out there can give the specs on the 24 volt 280s.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 27 2010, 08:59 PM~16435004
> *OK I think I got it down on the picture thin.  Thanks to TOP FAN.
> 
> Here are the pumps fron left to right.  Rooster, Big Fan motor, Little Fan motor, 777 and last is a 280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rooster is 4250 RPM @ 4.0 HP, Big fan motor is 6000 RPM @ 3.91 HP, the Little fan motor is 4500 RPM @ 3.0 HP, the 777 is 7200 RPM @ 3.5 HP and the 280 I have is a 12 volt so the specs on a 24 volt mit be different but it is 2300 RPM 2 2.5 HP.  The Rooster pump head is 4.5 GPM @ 4150 RPM and the 777 is 3.75 GPM
> 
> I have alway went after the 777 because of the specs and preformance.  I got this pair of 280s because they are 12 volts and I'm into Bombs.  Tha have smaller trunks and to double up on voltage I need 2 batteries.  To double up on the other ones you need 4 batteries.  Hope this helps.  Maybe some one out ther can give the specs on the 24 volt 280s.
> *



The 777 is definatly a bargain and work very good!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 27 2010, 08:59 PM~16435004
> *OK I think I got it down on the picture thing.  Thanks to TOP FAN.
> 
> Here are the pumps fron left to right.  Rooster, Big Fan motor, Little Fan motor, 777 and last is a 280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rooster is 4250 RPM @ 4.0 HP, Big fan motor is 6000 RPM @ 3.91 HP, the Little fan motor is 4500 RPM @ 3.0 HP, the 777 is 7200 RPM @ 3.5 HP and the 280 I have is a 12 volt so the specs on a 24 volt mite be different but it is 2300 RPM 2 2.5 HP. The Rooster pump head is 4.5 GPM @ 4150 RPM and the 777 is 3.75 GPM
> 
> I have always went after the 777 because of the specs and performance. I got this pair of 280s because they are 12 volts and I'm into Bombs. They have smaller trunks and to double up on voltage I need 2 batteries. To double up on the other ones you need 4 batteries. Hope this helps. Maybe some one out there can give the specs on the 24 volt 280s.
> *


copy and save to word doc. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 27 2010, 08:34 PM~16432374
> *thanks man will do. i really appreciate the help
> *


pics of your car bro!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 28 2010, 09:23 AM~16438018
> *pics of your car bro!
> *


This is my 51, I am kicking around what I wan't to do with the suspension. Shit is expensive.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 28 2010, 06:30 AM~16438040
> *This is my 51, I am kicking around what I wan't to do with the suspension. Shit is expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LIFT IT!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 10:00 AM~16438147
> *LIFT IT!
> *


I want to but the budget is tight! Army don't pay much!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 28 2010, 07:05 AM~16438165
> *I want to but the budget is tight! Army don't pay much!
> *



A grain of sand goes a long way when you add a liitle at a time.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 10:49 AM~16439260
> *A grain of sand goes a long way when you add a liitle at a time.
> *


 :happysad: a few of us are on that program :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 12:49 PM~16439260
> *A grain of sand goes a long way when you add a liitle at a time.
> *


I am knickle and dimeing as it is bro. Working on a set of spokes, then comes an active suspension.


----------



## Jack Bauer

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 27 2010, 09:39 PM~16433923
> *gOT A HOMIE LOOKING FOR MONSTER GREENS LEMME KNOW
> *


Call me when u get a chance mr popular.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 27 2010, 12:17 PM~16428614
> *Here are pics of what they look like. I have 6 of these. PM me with offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they NOS??Cause $1000 a pair plus shipping seems a little steep :dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 28 2010, 06:01 PM~16444201
> *are they NOS??Cause $1000 a pair plus shipping seems a little steep :dunno:
> *



THEY ARE NOT NOS. 

$1000.00 a pair? No disrespect to the seller, but should have done your home work... lil Homie.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 09:29 PM~16444494
> *THEY ARE NOT NOS.
> 
> $1000.00 a pair? :roflmao:
> *


just sayin'


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 05:29 PM~16444494
> *THEY ARE NOT NOS.
> 
> $1000.00 a pair? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 07:29 PM~16444494
> *THEY ARE NOT NOS.
> *


I figured as much,but what do I know :biggrin:..........oh wait,I know I'll stick to dealing with the "regulars"on here.


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 28 2010, 08:01 PM~16444201
> *are they NOS??Cause $1000 a pair plus shipping seems a little steep :dunno:
> *


I think more like 600.00 for the pair....


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jan 28 2010, 10:19 PM~16444931
> *I think more like 600.00 for the pair....
> *


shipped


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 28 2010, 06:01 PM~16444201
> *are they NOS??Cause $1000 a pair plus shipping seems a little steep :dunno:
> *


If I don't do good at the Turlock Swap Meet I mite put up a pair of little fan motors for a $1000 a pair and I will eat the shipping  Lets hope I do good at the meet because I only have a few left and can't find any more :0 

Any one need a Sun Visor :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 28 2010, 10:33 PM~16445059
> *If I don't do good at the Turlock Swap Meet I mite put up a pair of little fan motors for a $1000 a pair and I will eat the shipping  Lets hope I do good at the meet because I only have a few left and can't find any more :0
> 
> Any one need a Sun Visor :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice! Wish the pick and pull here still had shit. They are crushing the cars.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jan 28 2010, 07:19 PM~16444931
> *I think more like 600.00 for the pair....
> *


Shoot I'll go $500 for a pair of 777s shipped. If anyone needs a set up PM me and I'll cut a sweet deal on a complete set up


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 28 2010, 10:40 PM~16445136
> *Shoot I'll go $500 for a pair of 777s shipped.  If anyone needs a set up PM me and I'll cut a sweet deal on a complete set up
> *


 :wow:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 28 2010, 09:40 PM~16445136
> *Shoot I'll go $500 for a pair of 777s shipped.  If anyone needs a set up PM me and I'll cut a sweet deal on a complete set up
> *


That's what I'm talkin about......


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 07:29 PM~16444494
> *THEY ARE NOT NOS.
> 
> $1000.00 a pair? :roflmao:
> *


I have to agree people on here sell NOS for like $400 and envious sold a sweet chrome pair for 1G


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 28 2010, 08:33 PM~16445059
> *Any one need a Sun Visor :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Any to fit a 53 chevy 210 2 dr ht??(they do exsist) :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 28 2010, 07:40 PM~16445136
> *Shoot I'll go $500 for a pair of 777s shipped.  If anyone needs a set up PM me and I'll cut a sweet deal on a complete set up
> *


I know taking those adapters and fittings off are a bitch!!

Ill do that all day long, 365 days a year!!!!  

Whats up HOLMES!!!?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 28 2010, 06:01 PM~16444201
> *are they NOS??Cause $1000 a pair plus shipping seems a little steep :dunno:
> *























can you tell which ones are NOS?.....


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16445576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 11:17 PM~16445576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell which ones are NOS?.....
> *


 :0 sexy right there!


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16445576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell which ones are NOS?.....
> *


the second pic LOL


----------



## SUPREME69

gonna see if they still have these.

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1570218962.html


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 28 2010, 08:59 PM~16445354
> *I have to agree  people on here sell NOS for like $400 and envious sold a sweet chrome pair for 1G
> *


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 28 2010, 10:39 PM~16446568
> *gonna see if they still have these.
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1570218962.html
> *


que honda Supreme how are you and joe doing .


----------



## HustlerSpank

[


----------



## HustlerSpank

[/quote]


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 28 2010, 08:43 PM~16446621
> *que honda Supreme how are you and joe doing .
> *


orale whats up homie. doing good havent heard from you since vegas.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 28 2010, 09:52 PM~16446739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baller!


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

My little one got caught about to hit a switch :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 29 2010, 07:34 AM~16449208
> *My little one got caught about to hit a switch  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a great picture bro.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 27 2010, 09:39 PM~16433923
> *gOT A HOMIE LOOKING FOR MONSTER GREENS LEMME KNOW
> *


I got you! X4
Finally... im able to help someone else instead of someone else always helping me, lol.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR 59 CRUISER SKIRTS, I'LL HAVE THEM AT TURLOCK IF YOU WANT TO CHECK THEM OUT.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16400513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking for some slowdowns like the ones in the pic, also need a pair of #6 check valves, LMK if anyone has some for sale...............


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 29 2010, 10:12 AM~16451333
> *I got you! X4
> Finally... im able to help someone else instead of someone else always helping me, lol.
> *



Thanks J, You did come through :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 29 2010, 01:01 PM~16451243
> *That's a great picture bro.
> *



Thanks.


----------



## liljoefromkc

airborne i got pics posted on page 380 of my bomb.ur bomb is real nice i agree with topfan LIFT IT.topfan thanks for all the info man all ur help is very appreciated.power gm access wut up on some pesco 777 u can give me a deal for 500 for two?wut is the difference between NOS and any other pump thats the same?TO ALL WHO ARE ALL THE REPUTABLE SELLERS ON HERE?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 29 2010, 06:49 PM~16453717
> *airborne i got pics posted on page 380 of my bomb.ur bomb is real nice i agree with topfan LIFT IT.topfan thanks for all the info man all ur help is very appreciated.power gm access wut up on some pesco 777 u can give me a deal for 500 for two?wut is the difference between NOS and any other pump thats the same?TO ALL WHO ARE ALL THE REPUTABLE SELLERS ON HERE?
> *


Nice man, what color is it? 

And I want to lift it but the dough is a little scarce.


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 29 2010, 04:06 PM~16453895
> *Nice man, what color is it?
> 
> And I want to lift it but the dough is a little scarce.
> *


i know exactly wut u mean i just started goin back to school and aint workin at the moment.so i will be piecing an aircraft setup for my 50 on a student budget!the color is like a custom rose/magenta with a shitload of pink flake.im also goin to redo the whole paint job aswell this spring or as soon as it warms up a bit.im more than likely goin with A pesco 777 with two dump setup.just front and back.right now i got TEN switches and trying to reduce it to TWO.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 29 2010, 01:32 PM~16452483
> *looking for some slowdowns like the ones in the pic, also need a pair of #6 check valves, LMK if anyone has some for sale...............
> *


Did you find your stuff? I should be able to help you out after the swap meet


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 29 2010, 03:49 PM~16453717
> *airborne i got pics posted on page 380 of my bomb.ur bomb is real nice i agree with topfan LIFT IT.topfan thanks for all the info man all ur help is very appreciated.power gm access wut up on some pesco 777 u can give me a deal for 500 for two?wut is the difference between NOS and any other pump thats the same?TO ALL WHO ARE ALL THE REPUTABLE SELLERS ON HERE?
> *


Some one snapped them up quick. I'll be getting some more.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 01:39 AM~16457637
> *i know exactly wut u mean i just started goin back to school and aint workin at the moment.so i will be piecing an aircraft setup for my 50 on a student budget!the color is like a custom rose/magenta with a shitload of pink flake.im also goin to redo the whole paint job aswell this spring or as soon as it warms up a bit.im more than likely goin with A pesco 777 with two dump setup.just front and back.right now i got TEN switches and trying to reduce it to TWO.
> *


I am thinking the same for mine.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 29 2010, 03:32 PM~16452483
> *looking for some slowdowns like the ones in the pic, also need a pair of #6 check valves, LMK if anyone has some for sale...............
> *


someone has to have some for sale :happysad:


----------



## liljoefromkc

so anyone know wut the difference is between an NOS and a regular pump of the same?is the non NOS a remanufactured pump or wut.thanks for reply prewar gm access


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 10:09 AM~16460601
> *so anyone know wut the difference is between an NOS and a regular pump of the same?is the non NOS  a remanufactured pump or wut.thanks for reply prewar gm access
> *


Used and NOS (*New Old Stock*)


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 30 2010, 07:05 AM~16459193
> *someone has to have some for sale  :happysad:
> *


you are looking for f/f right?


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 30 2010, 11:19 AM~16460645
> *Used and NOS (New Old Stock)
> *


so an NOS is brand new?and any other pump are just used?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 08:34 PM~16460727
> *so an NOS is brand new?and any other pump are just used?
> *


NOS is just stock that was never used/mounted.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 30 2010, 11:36 AM~16460743
> *NOS is just stock that was never used/mounted.
> *


....and worth a hell of a lot more than a used, rebuilt or refurbished unit.


----------



## Mr Impala

175.00 obo for all 4 triple plated shipped (excuse my fingerprints)


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 30 2010, 01:28 PM~16460692
> *you are looking for f/f right?
> *


yep, and a pair of slow downs like this ones........


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks guys understood now.wut do the 2 ft oxygen tanks go for (price wise) and can i run this oxygen tank as a reservoir for two pesco 777's?instead of the bubble tanks?im wanting to know because i found some for $75 a piece.is this a good price or rip off?i will post pics of some on other peoples setups.


----------



## liljoefromkc

these are examples of wut im talking about.some are not as big as the ones available to me.








this set up would look sick in my 50. \/ \/ \/


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 03:16 PM~16462181
> *these are examples of wut im talking about.some are not as big as the ones available to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this set up would look sick in my 50. \/      \/        \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE EXAMPLES :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

so how much are they worth?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 07:07 PM~16462459
> *so how much are they worth?
> *


these kind?


----------



## liljoefromkc

no not slowdowns the oxygen tanks.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 07:27 PM~16462574
> *no not slowdowns the oxygen tanks.
> *


ohhhhhhhh ok.


----------



## 41bowtie

got tired of looking at that pic upside down.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 30 2010, 05:04 AM~16458933
> *Did you find your stuff?  I should be able to help you out after the swap meet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

didn't see you post,I guess I been asleep all day. send me a PM after you get back from the swap meet


----------



## Rollinaround

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, Dat Dirty Rat, rag61


:420: :wave:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 30 2010, 05:39 PM~16462653
> *got tired of looking at that pic upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry do these pumps belong to u?just curious?so ne one know how much the oxygen tanks are worth a piece im kinda limited on time cus when i go back to buy the tanks they may not be there?so please lmk if ne one knows how much they are worth.


----------



## SUPREME69

GEORGE WERE YOU AT THE SWAP? I WENT BY YOUR REGULAR SPOT AND DIDNT SEE YOU.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 30 2010, 05:25 PM~16462551
> *these kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry but i do want to know prices of all these slowdowns these are urs rite?still for sale?lmk pm.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 11:33 PM~16464285
> *sorry do these pumps belong to u?just curious?so ne one know how much the oxygen tanks are worth a piece im kinda limited on time cus when i go back to buy the tanks they may not be there?so please lmk if ne one knows how much they are worth.
> *



I have seen tanks on sale for as much as 200 bucks. it depends on the tank, the condition, but yeah... if they are good 75 bucks is not that bad


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 30 2010, 05:25 PM~16462551
> *these kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 11:33 PM~16464285
> *sorry do these pumps belong to u?just curious?so ne one know how much the oxygen tanks are worth a piece im kinda limited on time cus when i go back to buy the tanks they may not be there?so please lmk if ne one knows how much they are worth.
> *



NO not my set up those tanks are worth about 100 bucks.


PM Rollinaround he sold me one with custom rusted dents and bent fittings at the ends.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 31 2010, 10:31 AM~16467157
> *NO not my set up those tanks are worth about 100 bucks.
> PM Rollinaround he sold me one with custom rusted dents  and bent fittings at the ends.
> *



really, send it back-  
tell us how you got your car! _______ I remember your story homie. 
This is the person you are. Complainer to get $$$ back from people.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 31 2010, 10:31 AM~16467157
> *NO not my set up those tanks are worth about 100 bucks.
> PM Rollinaround he sold me one with custom rusted dents  and bent fittings at the ends.
> *



btw...someone who knows what they are doing can fix that. Just like anything, cars etc...these parts are how old? Do you not buy a car because it needs work? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 11:17 PM~16464636
> *sorry but i do want to know prices of all these slowdowns these are urs rite?still for sale?lmk pm.
> *



I got slowdowns if interested


----------



## Rollinaround

Just got in more roosters-complete!!!

...OG ROOSTERS


----------



## Rollinaround

..should have some small "oddballs" filters for good price next week. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 11:27 AM~16467528
> *..should have some small "oddballs" filters for good price next week. Will post pics soon.
> *



stuff that will originate your custom setup.


----------



## Rollinaround

I got this setup for sale still


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 10:22 AM~16467495
> *I got slowdowns if interested
> *


wut type of slowdowns do i need for some pesco 777s.aint got them yet but it dont hurt to start pieicing together my setup.how much,wut kind?thanks in advance for the info.thanks bahgdady and 41 bowtie ur help is very appreciated.the tanks are in pretty good condition.and there are a pair extra from wut i need available so if ne one lookin for tanks will post pics as soon as they are in my possession.thanks to all again.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 10:34 AM~16467575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this setup for sale still
> *


how much?pm


----------



## 1229

this topic was good for a few days at least. :happysad:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 11:41 AM~16467618
> *how much?pm
> *


$2800 shipped


----------



## Rollinaround

filters like these little adels...









...but much more different little styles will be posted for sale.


----------



## Rollinaround

a mock up my son and I worked on. His first build at 8 years old.










front fan pesco :wow: 
tank has sight on top.


----------



## Rollinaround

matching...not nos but damn close....tanks for sale


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 10:06 AM~16467812
> *a mock up my son and I worked on. His first build at 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front fan pesco :wow:
> tank has sight on top.
> *


best use of 3 flowers i have ever seen!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 12:21 PM~16467895
> *best use of 3 flowers i have ever seen!
> *



I use it for fittings too. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

price is $400 ea for nos dumps as of 2-1-10


----------



## Rollinaround

$300 ea.

eemco w' 3000 psi stratopower heads. never used in any car.


----------



## Rollinaround

$50 ea

$80 for pair...matching ones....these are the 2 styles.


----------



## Rollinaround

$40 as is condition...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 11:37 AM~16467600
> *wut type of slowdowns do i need for some pesco 777s.aint got them yet but it dont hurt to start pieicing together my setup.how much,wut kind?thanks in advance for the info.thanks bahgdady and 41 bowtie ur help is very appreciated.the tanks are in pretty good condition.and there are a pair extra from wut i need available so if ne one lookin for tanks will post pics as soon as they are in my possession.thanks to all again.
> *



Its up to you, and the look your seeking.
I got 4 styles to choose from.

from $50 ea to $200 ea.


----------



## Rollinaround

will post more later.good luck

josh


----------



## rollindeep408

whats up yosh


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 31 2010, 12:40 PM~16468032
> *whats up yosh
> *


  I was gonna stop by the other day  uffin:


----------



## firme64impala

Mike here are the pic's of how it looks now at the shop. If you have any recommendations or changes that need to be done you have my blessing! Thanks...


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 12:16 PM~16467462
> *really, send it back-
> tell us how you got your car! _______ I remember your story homie.
> This is the person you are. Complainer to get $$$ back from people.
> *



I bought the car TXIMPERIAL ask him if i ever complained.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 31 2010, 04:52 PM~16468985
> *Mike here are the pic's of how it looks now at the shop. If you have any recommendations or changes that need to be done you have my blessing! Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy Jeebus!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 12:21 PM~16467489
> *btw...someone who knows what they are doing can fix that. Just like anything, cars etc...these parts are how old? Do you not buy a car because it needs work? LOL :biggrin:
> *



Car i bought needed some work and it was stated b4 any transaction was made, all defects where made clearly from the get-go. But what do you know about good business manners telling everybody these thing are great and work perfect when the truth is you sell accumulator with no piston, bent-up tanks and motors that sound like the have marbles in them. Your a joke and if im so wrong why do you have other customers with similar stories?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 31 2010, 03:52 PM~16468985
> *Mike here are the pic's of how it looks now at the shop. If you have any recommendations or changes that need to be done you have my blessing! Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 10:21 AM~16467895
> *best use of 3 flowers i have ever seen!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 09:33 PM~16464285
> *sorry do these pumps belong to u?just curious?so ne one know how much the oxygen tanks are worth a piece im kinda limited on time cus when i go back to buy the tanks they may not be there?so please lmk if ne one knows how much they are worth.
> *


It all depends on what tanks?Are they vintage tanks like that were used in setups back in the day or are they a modern tank that someones abuela use to use?


----------



## MIRACLE

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 31 2010, 01:52 PM~16468985
> *Mike here are the pic's of how it looks now at the shop. If you have any recommendations or changes that need to be done you have my blessing! Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COMING OUT CLEAN BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 31 2010, 03:15 PM~16469133
> *I bought the car TXIMPERIAL  ask him if i ever complained.
> *



Just remember what you told me. lol. hint---> Its what you were trying to do to me.  Like I stated before...send the parts back if you think its broke. I can not warranty something when you beat the shit out of it though-a year later. (accumulators) 
cheers :drama:


----------



## 1229




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2010, 09:49 PM~16471126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaha!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 31 2010, 08:51 PM~16471152
> *hahahaha!
> *


thats my girl. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2010, 09:53 PM~16471171
> *thats my girl.  :biggrin:
> *


Nice, keep it for her year book!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 31 2010, 08:57 PM~16471201
> *Nice, keep it for her year book!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 31 2010, 03:34 PM~16469684
> *It all depends on what tanks?Are they vintage tanks like that were used in setups back in the day or are they a modern tank that someones abuela use to use?
> *


they are from a local military surplus store.so i take it they are vintage and no i dont think that someone's abuela used these!do u agree that they go for 100-200 or more?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 08:45 PM~16471092
> *Just remember what you told me. lol. hint---> Its what you were trying to do to me.   Like I stated before...send the parts back if you think its broke. I can not warranty something when you beat the shit out of it though-a year later. (accumulators)
> cheers :drama:
> *



i never told you anything about my car you got me confused with somebody else PM that guy and ask .


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 08:45 PM~16471092
> *Just remember what you told me. lol. hint---> Its what you were trying to do to me.   Like I stated before...send the parts back if you think its broke. I can not warranty something when you beat the shit out of it though-a year later. (accumulators)
> cheers :drama:
> *




Dont try to make yourself sound like you have awesome customer service, i tried sending you your shit back and this was the response.




Personal Message
Rollinaround	Reumps, Jul 27 2007, 08:40 AM



lay and wait


Group: Members
Posts: 10,484
Member No.: 12,670
Joined: Mar 2004



I dont want your damaged accumulators.


----------



## HustlerSpank

LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 07:45 PM~16471623
> *they are from a local military surplus store.so i take it they are vintage and no i dont think that someone's abuela used these!do u agree that they go for 100-200 or more?
> *


I sell NOS unused ones for $225 a pair.When i was looking for my 1st pair people wanted to hit me for $100-$200(each) for used ones so you be the judge.When I mean some ones abuela I mean modern oxy tanks.There are lots of newer oxygen tanks being used on AC setups but I think that takes away from the whole nostalgia aspect of vintage aircraft setups.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 31 2010, 08:04 PM~16471795
> *LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup spank?


----------



## HustlerSpank

just chilling whats new ?


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 31 2010, 08:05 PM~16471809
> *sup spank?
> *


wut is something i could look for on the tanks to see if they are not newer modern tanks.this place seems authentic.do you think u and everybody else could judge alot better if i just bought and took pics of them?i can do that and post but if i get something that is not authentic im out 150 bucks for two!please lmk


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

if you have a camera phone you can send me pics and I can verify.Look for A6 or A4 markings.....


----------



## liljoefromkc

yea i will take my camera down there tom.after school and get some pics to post for all.thanks jaime u guys always helpin me out man i really appreciate it.later g


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 31 2010, 08:26 PM~16472040
> *yea i will take my camera down there tom.after school and get some pics to post for all.thanks jaime u guys always helpin me out man i really appreciate it.later g
> *


A-6 are the yellow ones on the right, next id the D-2 and it is about 1 and a half x longer than the A-6 and the little green ones are the A-4 "AKA coconut tanks.










Here is a better pic of the A-4










My guard dog makes the tanks look bigger than they are :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

nice collection of coconuts


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 31 2010, 08:59 PM~16471756
> *Dont try to make yourself sound like you have awesome customer service, i tried sending you your shit back and this was the response.
> Personal Message
> Rollinaround	Reumps, Jul 27 2007, 08:40 AM
> 
> 
> 
> lay and wait
> Group: Members
> Posts: 10,484
> Member No.: 12,670
> Joined: Mar 2004
> I dont want your damaged accumulators.
> *



ummm.ok
what was the whole conversation? you are showing a portion. 

:drama: 
seems like the only one you fooling is yourself. I told you to fly a kite on the accumes because you fucked them up..or your homie did. DON'T FORGET I SOLD ONE MISSING A SNAP RING TO YOU ON ACCIDENT AND TOLD YOU TO KEEP IT, I'LL JUST GIVE YOU A NEW ONE. DON'T YOU THINK I OPENED THE NEW ONE FOR INSPECTION DUMMY? C'MON...YOUR BS IS THICK IN THAT WHOLE PM CONVERSATION. YOU COMPLAINED ABOUT THE 777 TOO. I TOLD YOU TO SEND IT BACK AND I WOULD CHECK IT OUT...IF IT HAS A PROBLEM (LIKE YOU SAID-AFTER HAVING IT FOR A YEAR)-(THAT IT SOUNDS LIKE A BAG OF MARBLES WHEN RUNNING)...I WOULD SWAP IT. DAMN, IM GLAD YOU DIDNT SEND IT BECAUSE YOUR A HUSTLIN ASS FOOL. I RAN 80+ 777S BEFORE SELLING THEM. "LOL" :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

Tire Kickers beware:

If you buy stuff that you dont know shit about, it may sit on your shelf and never be put in a car. It will be a waste of time and money. Trying to save money cause you found some thing that, "looks like" or or is at a good price, may not get _YOU_ what is what you think it is!  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 31 2010, 11:06 AM~16467812
> *a mock up my son and I worked on. His first build at 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front fan pesco :wow:
> tank has sight on top.
> *



That pump and motor, I think the pump only puts out 1-1/2 gpm and the motor is only 1 and 1/2 Horse Power? I could be wrong.... :dunno:


----------



## baghdady

*So I am sitting here trying to figure out where this shit came from. I think this homeboy might have been either drunk or high last night, "Maybe both" cause he came at me with this shit last night. Funny thing is I really dont remember ever saying shit about him.* :dunno: *Not that I really give a shit either... but the PM's he sent me were pretty funny
*








> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Feb 1 2010, 03:41 AM~-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got a problem with me?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 03:42 AM~
> *nope, i dont even know you homie. what brought this up?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 03:44 AM~
> *then shut your fuckin mouth..or see me.
> its a small would
> Im cool with SJ "I" rode with LIL Rick,etc...but you better watch who your talkin shit about.
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 03:49 AM~
> *Whoa..I dont even know what the fuck your talking about there homie. I havent said shit about you. But you come at me like your some fucking bad ass you need to watch your fucking mouth. Before we take this shit to another level you need to let me know what the fuck your problem is. Because I have no clue where this shit is even coming from.
> 
> and I gives a fuck who you rode with!
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 05:41 AM~16475333
> *So I am sitting here trying to figure out where this shit came from. I think this homeboy might have been either drunk or high last night, "Maybe both" cause he came at me with this shit last night. Funny thing is I really dont remember ever saying shit about him. :dunno:  Not that I really give a shit either... but the PM's he sent me were pretty funny
> 
> *



Whos Lil Rick? :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 06:41 AM~16475333
> *So I am sitting here trying to figure out where this shit came from. I think this homeboy might have been either drunk or high last night, "Maybe both" cause he came at me with this shit last night. Funny thing is I really dont remember ever saying shit about him. :dunno:  Not that I really give a shit either... but the PM's he sent me were pretty funny
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 08:43 AM~16475432
> *Whos Lil Rick? :dunno:
> *


Hes one of my homies from the *I*  But the real question is where did this come from? I've never said shit about that Rollinaround dude :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 07:41 AM~16475333
> *So I am sitting here trying to figure out where this shit came from. I think this homeboy might have been either drunk or high last night, "Maybe both" cause he came at me with this shit last night. Funny thing is I really dont remember ever saying shit about him. :dunno:  Not that I really give a shit either... but the PM's he sent me were pretty funny
> 
> *


Hes off his meds again. hno:


----------



## Badass93

hello! tthis is a post from the lowrider bike section,i need help aircraft customers!

this morning i saw a small prob on my bike setup.
the pressure from pump go to the check valve and is fitted to the "vent" port (of my futurecraft dump)and the "in" port is linked by the hardline to the tank.I saw on the oldies Betty boop bike setup that's the opposite!!!
that's a big problem or not???sorry i'm a newbie in hydraulics 
thanks.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 09:53 AM~16475453
> *Hes one of my homies from the I   But the real question is where did this come from? I've never said shit about that Rollinaround dude  :uh:
> *


judging by the small and mouthy messages I would say he wasn't in his right mind. Even after you asked what the fuck he was talking about he kept going. I would ask him today when his head clears somewhat. 

This is pretty funny.


----------



## Rod Stewart

man, this aircraft thread should be moved down to off topic! :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 1 2010, 07:19 AM~16475540
> *hello! tthis is a post from the lowrider bike section,i need help aircraft customers!
> 
> this morning i saw a small prob  on my bike setup.
> the pressure from pump go to the check valve and is fitted to the "vent" port (of my futurecraft dump)and the "in" port is linked by the hardline to the tank.I saw on the oldies Betty boop bike setup that's the opposite!!!
> that's a big problem or not???sorry i'm a newbie in hydraulics
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



vent should be return..


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2010, 11:37 AM~16475885
> *man, this aircraft thread should be moved down to off topic!  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 31 2010, 10:41 PM~16474308
> *A-6 are the yellow ones on the right, next id the D-2 and it is about 1 and a half x longer than the A-6 and the little green ones are the A-4 "AKA coconut tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic of the A-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guard dog makes the tanks look bigger than they are :biggrin:
> *


Damn those A4s are baddass. I am surprised more people dont like them .I was going to run them with my Pescos.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 1 2010, 06:19 AM~16475540
> *hello! tthis is a post from the lowrider bike section,i need help aircraft customers!
> 
> this morning i saw a small prob  on my bike setup.
> the pressure from pump go to the check valve and is fitted to the "vent" port (of my futurecraft dump)and the "in" port is linked by the hardline to the tank.I saw on the oldies Betty boop bike setup that's the opposite!!!
> that's a big problem or not???sorry i'm a newbie in hydraulics
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats would be cool on my desk for display :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2008, 01:00 AM~11349940
> *What ever happened to the Aircraft topic? Did it get removed because of all the bashing that went on in the last pages?
> 
> I was looking for the topic today but couldn't find it. I really wanted to look some stuff up, because I just bought 2 pesco 280's, some filters and a tank from HustlerSpank (thanks homie!) I already had some NOS Kohler check valves and NOS #6 zigzags laying around, so I'm going to build an aircraft setup into my '78 Ford LTD. The old topic was a great source for info, pictures and just to share.
> 
> So post up your stuff, share some stories and try to make this a great topic again!
> *



At least this one is lasted almost 2 years :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

*Well Here is the latest and greatest* :biggrin: *Maybe this will stop you from sending me PM's Mr. Rollinginshit
*




> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Feb 1 2010~-->
> 
> 
> 
> quit talkin shit..you don't know me.
> Im in San jose cali. If your out this way let me know. [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Feb 1 2010~
> *
> ***** are you high? You don't know ME. Am I supposed to be scared of your stupid ass? You are so fucking retarded that you cant even read motherfucker. I haven't said shit about you. I don't know you bitch and I don't care to know you either!But believe me when I tell you. NOW I will say whatever the fuck I want about your stupid ass.
> 
> Whats funny to me is that you might be arguind with the wrong motherfuker. Cause like I said ... I didnt say shit about your stupid ass!
> 
> Ohh yeah I am in IRAQ .. Come See Me Bitch   *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 01:05 PM~16476521
> *Well Here is the latest and greatest  :biggrin:  Maybe this will stop you from sending me PM's Mr. Rollinginshit
> 
> *


----------



## baghdady

Damn, as I am reading these post I think this fool might think hes arguing with 41bowtie :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 09:09 AM~16476550
> *Damn, as I am reading these post I think this fool might think hes arguing with 41bowtie  :uh:
> *



time to reposition some satellites and LOCK ON TARGET :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 09:11 AM~16476565
> *time to reposition some satellites and LOCK ON TARGET  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 12:11 PM~16476565
> *time to reposition some satellites and LOCK ON TARGET  :biggrin:
> *


 Not a bad idea :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 AM~16476521
> *Well Here is the latest and greatest  :biggrin:  Maybe this will stop you from sending me PM's Mr. Rollinginshit
> 
> *



I'm just happy to see Danny pissed off. :biggrin: I never seen him mad, :roflmao: :roflmao: He is always so positive and calm :uh:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2010, 12:25 PM~16476694
> *I'm just happy to see Danny pissed off.  :biggrin:  I never seen him mad,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  He is always so positive and calm :uh:
> *



This dude came at me out of nowhere  I think I am pissed because I don't know what he is talking about :angry:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 09:28 AM~16476721
> *This dude came at me out of nowhere    I think I am pissed because I don't know what he is talking about  :angry:
> *



Prolly a misunderstanding. :dunno: We can ask KING OF PEARL what he thinks :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2010, 12:31 PM~16476745
> *Prolly a misunderstanding.  :dunno:  We can ask KING OF PEARL what he thinks :0
> *



KING OF PEARL probably started this shit :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 07:41 AM~16475333
> *So I am sitting here trying to figure out where this shit came from. I think this homeboy might have been either drunk or high last night, "Maybe both"
> 
> *


i got drunk last night.



woke up drunk too. :angry: 




fuck it, im still a little buzzed, but its all good.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 12:28 PM~16476721
> *This dude came at me out of nowhere    I think I am pissed because I don't know what he is talking about  :angry:
> *


you know its a sad day when people start insulting our soldiers.





:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2010, 10:31 AM~16476745
> *Prolly a misunderstanding.  :dunno:  We can ask KING OF PEARL what he thinks :0
> *



*FTP*


----------



## chosen one

> This set up is my all time fa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vorite!  how bout this one abel


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 30 2010, 05:04 AM~16458933
> *Did you find your stuff?  I should be able to help you out after the swap meet
> *


prewar_gm_access:
let me know if you have the parts.........


HustlerSpank 
have you shipped the small filters????


----------



## TOPFAN

> This set up is my all time fa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vorite!  how bout this one abel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me and Mac in the big leagues ....congrats to MAC for winning best paint at the ROADSTAR show!
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2010, 11:01 AM~16477456
> *you know its a sad day when people start insulting our soldiers.
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



shut up :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 05:02 PM~16480653
> *You got me and Mac in the big leagues! :biggrin:
> *



Who did the setup in the Caprice?? :biggrin: Came out Nice Abel :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 05:02 PM~16480653
> *You got me and Mac in the big leagues! :biggrin:
> *


YOUR TO MUCH: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16480694
> *shut up :uh:
> *


shut up x2 :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2010, 05:11 PM~16480773
> *shut up x2  :uh:
> *



pound sand :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2010, 08:12 PM~16480783
> *pound penis :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 05:09 PM~16480743
> *
> *










YOU READY FOR THIS ONE


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 05:15 PM~16480828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU READY FOR THIS ONE ABEL GOT THAT SET UP
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16480855
> *
> *



lets do it! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TOPFAN, ragtopking, lowbird, Jaime-ViejitosNM
:wave:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 05:25 PM~16480971
> *lets do it! :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW ALL MATCHING NUMBERS GETTING COLD FEET WE NEED TO DRINK ON IT A LITTLE MORE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 05:44 PM~16481191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 06:44 PM~16481191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## DIPPINIT

Thinking of lifting my Pontiac :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 05:12 PM~16480777
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2010, 07:43 PM~16482753
> *Thinking of lifting my Pontiac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

CHECK IT OUT 

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x63/mrbomba/DSCN1463.jpg


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 1 2010, 08:57 PM~16484079
> *CHECK IT OUT
> 
> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x63/mrbomba/DSCN1463.jpg
> *



That is gangster :0 :0 Right click, save to desktop :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Feb 1 2010, 11:25 AM~16476691-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 04:59 PM~16479239
> *FTP
> *


FYP


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Feb 1 2010, 03:16 AM~16475020-->
> 
> 
> 
> That pump and motor, I think the pump only puts out 1-1/2 gpm and the motor is only 1 and 1/2 Horse Power? I could be wrong.... :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...your wrong
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2010, 01:01 PM~16477456
> *you know its a sad day when people start insulting our soldiers.
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



piss off dick sucker


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16485070
> *...your wrong
> piss off dick sucker
> *



Damn nice Avatar, LOL


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Feb 1 2010, 07:53 AM~16475453-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hes one of my homies from the *I*   But the real question is where did this come from? I've never said shit about that Rollinaround dude  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know why I hit you up. Now post it all...partial posting comments and I will start calling you 41bowtie.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Feb 1 2010, 07:54 AM~16475467
> *Hes off his meds again.  hno:
> *


 you never know.
hows your setup,lol


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:10 AM~16485088
> *Damn nice Avatar, LOL
> *


I like it.


...whats crackin 2face?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 PM~16485126
> *I like it.
> ...whats crackin 2face?
> *



2 Face is is my club member :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:10 AM~16485088
> *Damn nice Avatar, LOL
> *


damn, 6 weeks old and already famous. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2010, 10:18 PM~16485178
> *damn, 6 weeks old and already famous. :cheesy:
> *



damn that text went through fast, lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:19 AM~16485188
> *damn that text went through fast, lol
> *


im sitting at my computer and so is my phone. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Hold up, leme go get some popcorn, Where is Baghdady??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:16 AM~16485152
> *2 Face is is my club member :biggrin:
> *


thats my Tío Albert. :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2010, 11:21 PM~16485204
> *Hold up, leme go get some popcorn, Where is Baghdady??
> *


extra butter


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 10:12 PM~16485116
> *You know why I hit you up. Now post it all...partial posting comments and I will start calling you 41bowtie.
> you never know.
> hows your setup,lol
> *


i dont have anything against you but ill address that comment, even his damaged in shipping setup with the few chips it has is nicer than any thing you have ever come up with or ever will  I mean I know your the one everyone loves to hate for various reasons but come on man stick to what you do best find the parts and sell them. Screwing two dumps together like Ted does on every single mis matched pump you have and proclaming victory wont get you anywhere. I honestly don't see why everyone dislikes you maybe cuz they want what you have at the price you paid or maybe they r jealous or maybe just don't like your attitude but serioulsly a cheap shot at a setup tats 10x better and worth more than your whole lowrider won't do you any good. Last but not least Dan is a humble ass dude fighting a war in Iraq and has a very important job that affects 1000's of soliders at least show him the respect he deserves.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 2 2010, 01:23 AM~16485238
> *extra butter
> *


yummy


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 12:18 AM~16485178
> *damn, 6 weeks old and already famous. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2010, 02:00 AM~16485555
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16485242
> *i dont have anything against you but ill address that comment, even his damaged in shipping setup with the few chips it has is  nicer than any thing you have ever come up with or ever will   I mean I know your the one everyone loves to hate for various reasons but come on man stick to what you do best find the parts and sell them. Screwing two dumps together like Ted does on every single mis matched pump you have and proclaming victory wont get you anywhere. I honestly don't see why everyone dislikes you maybe cuz they want what you  have at the price you paid or maybe they r jealous or maybe just don't like your attitude but serioulsly a cheap shot at a setup tats 10x better and worth more than your whole lowrider won't do you any good. Last but not least Dan is a humble ass dude fighting a war in Iraq and has a very important job that affects 1000's of soliders at least show him the respect he deserves.
> *



Dan is honorable fighting a war.
not honorable fuckin with me.

I got a lot of family in Navy, mostly marines. Coming and going there.

....as for my pump...
hp is 6000  

--->yes. I do need to restock. LOL


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 01:03 AM~16485586
> *:uh:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2010, 01:08 AM~16485070
> *...your wrong
> piss off dick sucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


go back to *your* raggedy ass topic.


----------



## 1229

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FIREMAN63, NICE DREAMS*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 01:05 AM~16485598
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> go back to your raggedy ass topic.
> *



wheres your car? :wow:


----------



## Rollinaround

$350
going once....... :sprint:


----------



## Rollinaround

or will trade


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 11:09 PM~16485632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $350
> going once....... :sprint:
> *



thats cheap


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:11 AM~16485646
> *thats cheap
> *



so was crazy horse


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2010, 02:06 AM~16485615
> *wheres your car? :wow:
> *


i sold it, to make room for another.



why the fuck do you care?? wheres your bucket?? heard that cool ass bike got repoed (not that i give 2 shits)







anymore brilliant questions??? or are you just here to ruin ANOTHER aircraft topic??


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 01:12 AM~16485653
> *i sold it, to make room for another.
> why the fuck do you care?? wheres your bucket?? heard that cool ass bike got repoed (not that i give 2 shits)
> anymore brilliant questions??? or are you just here to ruin ANOTHER aircraft topic??
> *



wow, the sewing circle talks.lol
....now, lets see pics. :wow: hey, why did you get fired from your last job?


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## ss62vert

:drama:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 2 2010, 01:18 AM~16485695
> *:drama:
> *



:werd: :rimshot:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2010, 02:15 AM~16485676
> *wow, the sewing circle talks.lol
> ....now, lets see pics. :wow: hey, why did you get fired from your last job?
> *


FIRED?


you act like a little girl, always acting like you know something about people. you remind me of the one kid on the playground that no one likes, but isnt smart enough to kick rocks and get lost.


----------



## Rollinaround

:boink:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 01:19 AM~16485709
> *FIRED?
> you act like a little girl, always acting like you know something about people. you remind me of the one kid on the playground that no one likes, but isnt smart enough to kick rocks and get lost.
> *


sounds like someone I know.


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

will trade red arowanas for parts :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

not silvers unless its over 8 years old


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

anyone?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 11:35 PM~16485817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What size are those zig zags?? How much?


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:40 AM~16485841
> *What size are those zig zags?? How much?
> *


#10 britt-aka cut and tap :biggrin: 
$200 ea


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 11:42 PM~16485855
> *#10 britt-aka cut and tap :biggrin:
> $200 ea
> *



Im a poor white kid, cant afford it sorry


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 11:28 PM~16485771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much $ for the glass jars and what size and brand are the eq's?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 2 2010, 01:53 AM~16485918
> *How much $ for the glass jars and what size and brand are the eq's?
> *



norton sales has the jars.
I have 2 left asking $65ea

eqs are pesco


----------



## Rollinaround

eq are #6
but I got #8-10 also
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-QBtNbI_pg&NR=1


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:44 AM~16485865
> *Im a poor white kid, cant afford it sorry
> *


well, since your from almaden and look like Dylan (just a tad) we might be able to work out a deal. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2010, 12:00 AM~16485944
> *well, since your from almaden and look like Dylan (just a tad) we might be able to work out a deal. :biggrin:  :wow:
> *



I lived San Jo in the 70's dont think that counts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 1 2010, 11:58 PM~16485934
> *norton sales has the jars.
> I have 2 left asking $65ea
> 
> eqs are pesco
> *


Are the jars the same as the one's in the picture? Ted's plater lost my lids and I need another pair. Also can you post any closeups of the #8 and #10 Pesco eq's. Do they still have the safety wire on them?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 2 2010, 12:08 AM~16485962
> *Are the jars the same as the one's in the picture? Ted's plater lost my lids and I need another pair. Also can you post any closeups of the #8 and #10 Pesco eq's. Do they still have the safety wire on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



setup looks wicked Chris


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:06 AM~16485956
> *I lived San Jo in the 70's dont think that counts :0  :biggrin:
> *



Too young to put in any work :0


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:09 AM~16485965
> *setup looks wicked Chris
> *


Thanks, I wish the rest of the car still did!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 2 2010, 02:08 AM~16485962
> *Are the jars the same as the one's in the picture? Ted's plater lost my lids and I need another pair. Also can you post any closeups of the #8 and #10 Pesco eq's. Do they still have the safety wire on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



same ones.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 2 2010, 02:11 AM~16485973
> *Thanks, I wish the rest of the car still did!
> *



what happened?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2010, 12:15 AM~16485987
> *what happened?
> *


I'll PM you the details.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 11:24 PM~16485242
> *i dont have anything against you but ill address that comment, even his damaged in shipping setup with the few chips it has is  nicer than any thing you have ever come up with or ever will   I mean I know your the one everyone loves to hate for various reasons but come on man stick to what you do best find the parts and sell them. Screwing two dumps together like Ted does on every single mis matched pump you have and proclaming victory wont get you anywhere. I honestly don't see why everyone dislikes you maybe cuz they want what you  have at the price you paid or maybe they r jealous or maybe just don't like your attitude but serioulsly a cheap shot at a setup tats 10x better and worth more than your whole lowrider won't do you any good. Last but not least Dan is a humble ass dude fighting a war in Iraq and has a very important job that affects 1000's of soliders at least show him the respect he deserves.
> *


x2 Danny is good people and has my respect. Josh why don't you take your toys and go play some were else. No one that knows you likes you. Must you show all of the new people how much of a dick you are.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Feb 2 2010, 01:12 AM~16485116-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know why I hit you up. Now post it all...partial posting comments and I will start calling you 41bowtie.
> you never know.
> hows your setup,lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2010, 02:03 AM~16485587
> *Dan is honorable fighting a war.
> not honorable fuckin with me.
> 
> I got a lot of family in Navy, mostly marines. Coming and going there.
> 
> ....as for my pump...
> hp is 6000
> 
> --->yes. I do need to restock. LOL
> *



Do us all a favor. Including me! Post whatever it is you said I did. Because after all this drama "I still don't know what it is your talking about!" 

I can have Brent look at my PM"s I didn't hide shit! I posted everything homie.

Now just fess up. Even YOU don't have an idea of what the hell your problem is


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 1 2010, 05:41 AM~16475333
> *So I am sitting here trying to figure out where this shit came from. I think this homeboy might have been either drunk or high last night, "Maybe both" cause he came at me with this shit last night. Funny thing is I really dont remember ever saying shit about him. :dunno:  Not that I really give a shit either... but the PM's he sent me were pretty funny
> 
> *


Danny whats up homie? Don't let this piece of shit get to you. I'm glade you posted up his PMs so everyone can see his style.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 1 2010, 06:54 AM~16475467
> *Hes off his meds again.  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I thought he was on that dope again


----------



## 1229

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: prewar_gm_access, baghdady*




:h5: :wave:


----------



## 1229

will this topic make it to 400 pages?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2010, 12:17 AM~16485690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hay look it's the smiley face on his shield :roflmao: Nice art work :uh: JK


----------



## Airborne

now back on track, who has free stuff for a homie!? :cheesy: 

or not as much free as not a bank crusher?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Feb 2 2010, 04:08 AM~16486135-->
> 
> 
> 
> Danny whats up homie?  Don't let this piece of shit get to you.  I'm glade you posted up his PMs so everyone can see his style.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im cool brother. Thanks, i think this guy just confused me with someone else.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 04:13 AM~16486149
> *:h5:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

Wazz Up, Danny?


----------



## TOPFAN

:happysad:


----------



## Airborne

Can anyone shed some light on what exactly a EQ did on aircraft?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this is better than the the black topic!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 2 2010, 07:34 AM~16487269
> *Wazz Up, Danny?
> *



I think TOPFAN the new king of edited posts, LOL.

This post has been edited TWICE by DIPPINIT: Today, 08:31 AM


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 01:18 AM~16486159
> *will this topic make it to 400 pages?
> *



PROLLY IF YOU KEEP POSTING OLD PICS AN JIBBERISH,


----------



## TOPFAN

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TOPFAN, Dreamer62, elspock84, *abelblack65, *206ness


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 11:52 AM~16487399
> *Can anyone shed some light on what exactly a EQ did on aircraft?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 11:26 AM~16487647
> *I think TOPFAN the new king of edited posts, LOL.
> 
> This post has been edited TWICE by DIPPINIT: Today, 08:31 AM
> *


:0


----------



## Airborne

I guess no one knows what the EQ's were for on a plane? Trust me, it's not like people are going to get in on your action if you tell us, I am just curious.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 09:23 AM~16488100
> *I guess no one knows what the EQ's were for on a plane? Trust me, it's not like people are going to get in on your action if you tell us, I am just curious.
> *



I guess they equalize pressure. between 2 or more cylinders? Like from left to right wing. Same thing we use them for on a car. To Equalize the left and right side. Now dont go copy my Equalizer theory, LOL


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:27 PM~16488126
> *I guess they equalize pressure. between 2 or more cylinders? Like from left to right wing. Same thing we use them for on a car. To Equalize the left and right side. Now dont go copy my Equalizer theory, LOL
> *


lol, I was just wondering. Like the valves we use, they clearly say "brake" on them. I have seen valves and pumps on planes but never saw an EQ. Just wanted to know... and I stole your idea and am going to be selling copies as NOS, at a 2,000% mark up of course.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 11:34 AM~16487707
> *PROLLY IF YOU KEEP POSTING OLD PICS AN JIBBERISH,
> *


well thats good to know.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 09:45 AM~16488269
> *lol, I was just wondering. Like the valves we use, they clearly say "brake" on them. I have seen valves and pumps on planes but never saw an EQ. Just wanted to know... and I stole your idea and am going to be selling copies as NOS, at a 2,000% mark up of course.
> *



Where you at in NM?? I am at the chili festival in Las Cruces right now.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:07 PM~16488434
> *Where you at in NM?? I am at the chili festival in Las Cruces right now.
> *


 :uh: 

dont eat and drive while you are there...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524269


----------



## Rod Stewart

forget off topic! 

i found my new home. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2010, 01:15 PM~16488484
> *forget off topic!
> 
> i found my new home.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

yea, but this topic dont have deuce, chuck, spanky or seanzilla.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Feb 2 2010, 03:55 AM~16486236-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hay look it's the smiley face on his shield :roflmao: Nice art work :uh: JK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coast One did the mural. He is the shit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 11:23 AM~16488100
> *I guess no one knows what the EQ's were for on a plane? Trust me, it's not like people are going to get in on your action if you tell us, I am just curious.
> *


they are off the Silverbug


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 11:07 AM~16488434
> *Where you at in NM?? I am at the chili festival in Las Cruces right now.
> *


I think he is stationed back east.I am about 2 1/2 hours north of you.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 02:07 PM~16488434
> *Where you at in NM?? I am at the chili festival in Las Cruces right now.
> *


Man fuck, Hatch green Chile FTW! I am stationed in NC right now. How is the weather in Cruces?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 10:33 AM~16488615
> *Man fuck, Hatch green Chile FTW! I am stationed in NC right now. How is the weather in Cruces?
> *



About 63 degress which is perfect weather for a perfect number :biggrin: I am right here of Lohman and the 25,


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 2 2010, 10:31 AM~16488607
> *I think he is stationed back east.I am about 2 1/2 hours north of you.
> *



I'll be back in early March in Albequerque. I'll hit you up, and buy some parts off you :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 10:09 AM~16488448
> *The "Chili" festivals I go to are also "Sausage Fests"
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 11:35 AM~16488630
> *About 63 degress which is perfect weather for a perfect number :biggrin: I am right here of Lohman and the 25,
> *


by the jack in the box?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 11:33 AM~16488615
> *Man fuck, Hatch green Chile FTW! I am stationed in NC right now. How is the weather in Cruces?
> *


the hatch Chile is ok but the chile from Belen-Abq and Chimayo is way better


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 11:36 AM~16488636
> *I'll be back in early March in Albequerque. I'll hit you up, and buy some parts off you :biggrin:
> *


hit me up.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 2 2010, 02:42 PM~16488677
> *the hatch Chile is ok but the chile from Belen-Abq and Chimayo is way better
> *


From my back yard is the best. But Burque isn't exactly covered in chile fields. Belen has some hot shit but Hatch Bueno) delivers to NC if you run out of your stash.lol


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Feb 2 2010, 11:23 AM~16488100-->
> 
> 
> 
> I guess no one knows what the EQ's were for on a plane? Trust me, it's not like people are going to get in on your action if you tell us, I am just curious.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 11:27 AM~16488126
> *I guess they equalize pressure. between 2 or more cylinders? Like from left to right wing. Same thing we use them for on a car. To Equalize the left and right side. Now dont go copy my Equalizer theory, LOL
> *


During aircraft turns or maneuvers, if wing air loads on one wing are greater than loads on the other wing, and, we attempt to sweep the wings back or sweep them forward, these motions will occur so unevenly that probable loss of aircraft and pilot will result. Therefore, if we want to synchronize our sweepback motion, we must use devices called flow equalizers.


Another example where flow equalizers are needed is in case of air-to-air missile attack. Suppose our selector valve is set to neutral and we try to get away from a rocket missile by turning right or left. The pressure forces on the wings would be so unequal that the wing actuating cylinder (of the wing undergoing the smaller turn radius) would act as a pump, since its greater pressure loading would cause wing sweepback. The hydraulic fluid would be pushed out of one cylinder and the only path that it could take 
would be to the other wing's actuating cylinder, causing that cylinder’s wing to go in the opposite direction to that of the first wing. This would be catastrophic.

If a downward force is applied to the left piston and the selector valve is closed, the oil is forced into the right cylinder causing the right piston to move up--a motion opposite to what is needed.
Flow Equalizer
A device that may be used as a flow equalizer is a power pump that is run in reverse. If the power pump direction were reversed, the flow would push on the outer teeth of the gear and not on the meshing teeth at the center because the oil can’t be compressed. Since fluid moves towards the meshed teeth at the center of the pump (A1), as well towards teeth closest to pump casing (A2), and since the fluid pressure acts on twice the teeth area (A2) than at A1, the gear direction reverses, as compared to the direction of operation of a power pump. 


Thus the flow equalizer is made up of two power pumps placed side by side in which the drive gears of both pumps are connected (see the side view for the figure below). The main figure shows the two power pumps of the side view, cut along the side view's centerline and opened like a book. When one drive gear turns (2), it causes the other to turn as well (1) through the connection. Since the volumetric output per revolution is the same for both sides, we have found the right device to keep synchronization.



This kind of power pump is set between the two cylinders requiring equalization and would channel the flow to both cylinders (as shown below left). The VICKERS EQUALIZER setup is shown below right, where the VICKERS pumps are connected by a shaft at the center of the diagram. Input is at the top of the pumps and outputs are shown by the arrows. 





You should never connect the actuation cylinders of the two wings is series, since this type of circuit, for it to work, would require cylinder (1) to put out twice the fluid pressure, or even more, in order to operate itself and cylinder (2) [see the figure below). The hydraulic fluid in this series type of circuit will burst the hydraulic tubing, due to the fluid pressures required to operate both actuating cylinders, and, because this type of circuit does not compensate for expansion or contraction of the hydraulic fluid. The tubing between cylinders and to the selector valve can transmit high pressure hydraulic fluid as well as return line pressure hydraulic fluid.


thats what i found. Cant add pics until i get home. I'll try remember. haha..
this is where i found it.

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/9688555/Aircra...ydraulic-System


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 2 2010, 02:51 PM~16488761
> *During aircraft turns or maneuvers, if wing air loads on one wing are greater than loads on the other wing, and, we attempt to sweep the wings back or sweep them forward, these motions will occur so unevenly that probable loss of aircraft and pilot will result. Therefore, if we want to synchronize our sweepback motion, we must use devices called flow equalizers.
> 
> 
> Another example where flow equalizers are needed is in case of air-to-air missile attack. Suppose our selector valve is set to neutral and we try to get away from a rocket missile by turning right or left. The pressure forces on the wings would be so unequal that the wing actuating cylinder (of the wing undergoing the smaller turn radius) would act as a pump, since its greater pressure loading would cause wing sweepback. The hydraulic fluid would be pushed out of one cylinder and the only path that it could take
> would be to the other wing's actuating cylinder, causing that cylinder’s wing to go in the opposite direction to that of the first wing. This would be catastrophic.
> 
> If a downward force is applied to the left piston and the selector valve is closed, the oil is forced into the right cylinder causing the right piston to move up--a motion opposite to what is needed.
> Flow Equalizer
> A device that may be used as a flow equalizer is a power pump that is run in reverse. If the power pump direction were reversed, the flow would push on the outer teeth of the gear and not on the meshing teeth at the center because the oil can’t be compressed. Since fluid moves towards the meshed teeth at the center of the pump (A1), as well towards teeth closest to pump casing (A2), and since the fluid pressure acts on twice the teeth area (A2) than at A1, the gear direction reverses, as compared to the direction of operation of a power pump.
> 
> 
> Thus the flow equalizer is made up of two power pumps placed side by side in which the drive gears of both pumps are connected (see the side view for the figure below). The main figure shows the two power pumps of the side view, cut along the side view's centerline and opened like a book.  When one drive gear turns (2), it causes the other to turn as well (1) through the connection. Since the volumetric output per revolution is the same for both sides, we have found the right device to keep synchronization.
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of power pump is set between the two cylinders requiring equalization and would channel the flow to both cylinders (as shown below left).  The VICKERS EQUALIZER setup is shown below right, where the VICKERS pumps are connected by a shaft at the center of the diagram.  Input is at the top of the pumps and outputs are shown by the arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never connect the actuation cylinders of the two wings is series, since this type of circuit, for it to work, would require cylinder (1) to put out twice the fluid pressure, or even more, in order to operate itself and cylinder (2) [see the figure below). The hydraulic fluid in this series type of circuit will burst the hydraulic tubing, due to the fluid pressures required to operate both actuating cylinders, and, because this type of circuit does not compensate for expansion or contraction of the hydraulic fluid.  The tubing between cylinders and to the selector valve can transmit high pressure hydraulic fluid as well as return line pressure hydraulic fluid.
> thats what i found. Cant add pics until i get home. I'll try remember. haha..
> this is where i found it.
> 
> http://www.docstoc.com/docs/9688555/Aircra...ydraulic-System
> *


clear explanation my friend. Thanks.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 2 2010, 10:40 AM~16488660
> *by the jack in the box?
> *



accross street from mall on Telshor, at Hotel Encanto :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 2 2010, 10:34 AM~16487269
> *Wazz Up, Danny?
> *



Hows it going brother :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 2 2010, 10:42 AM~16488677
> *the hatch Chile is ok but the chile from Belen-Abq and Chimayo is way better
> *



The hottest chile is the Jolokia at 1,000,000 Scovilles. I bought some salsa. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 2 2010, 11:03 AM~16488860
> *Hows it going brother  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I need to go by Mikes and get a sneal peek of that setup of yours.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:07 PM~16488434
> *Where you at in NM?? I am at the chili festival in Las Cruces right now.
> *


This chili festival you speak of,is making me hungry,I'd lend my support to any festival that involves this fine food. :biggrin:
I bet lotsa thick girls show up too huh?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 2 2010, 11:09 AM~16488895
> *This chili festival you speak of,is making me hungry,I'd lend my support to any festival that involves this fine food. :biggrin:
> I bet lotsa thick girls show up too huh?
> *



Well it is actually a conference. It is mostly the farmers, growers, processors. I supply equipment to them.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 11:16 AM~16488492
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> yea, but this topic dont have deuce, chuck, spanky or seanzilla.
> *


true, but i have you! (no ****)

and i know mike is secretly watching too. :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:15 PM~16488948
> *Well it is actually a conference. It is mostly the farmers, growers, processors. I supply equipment to them.
> *


Ah,I was thinking a chili cook-off............
Farmer conventions are good though,I know up here they're more of an excuse for a good off-season drunk.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2010, 10:15 AM~16488484
> *forget off topic!
> 
> i found my new home.  :cheesy:
> *



There are only 3 people in this topic. Each with 6 user names, LOL


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 2 2010, 10:51 AM~16488761
> *During aircraft turns or maneuvers, if wing air loads on one wing are greater than loads on the other wing, and, we attempt to sweep the wings back or sweep them forward, these motions will occur so unevenly that probable loss of aircraft and pilot will result. Therefore, if we want to synchronize our sweepback motion, we must use devices called flow equalizers.
> 
> 
> Another example where flow equalizers are needed is in case of air-to-air missile attack. Suppose our selector valve is set to neutral and we try to get away from a rocket missile by turning right or left. The pressure forces on the wings would be so unequal that the wing actuating cylinder (of the wing undergoing the smaller turn radius) would act as a pump, since its greater pressure loading would cause wing sweepback. The hydraulic fluid would be pushed out of one cylinder and the only path that it could take
> would be to the other wing's actuating cylinder, causing that cylinder’s wing to go in the opposite direction to that of the first wing. This would be catastrophic.
> 
> If a downward force is applied to the left piston and the selector valve is closed, the oil is forced into the right cylinder causing the right piston to move up--a motion opposite to what is needed.
> Flow Equalizer
> A device that may be used as a flow equalizer is a power pump that is run in reverse. If the power pump direction were reversed, the flow would push on the outer teeth of the gear and not on the meshing teeth at the center because the oil can’t be compressed. Since fluid moves towards the meshed teeth at the center of the pump (A1), as well towards teeth closest to pump casing (A2), and since the fluid pressure acts on twice the teeth area (A2) than at A1, the gear direction reverses, as compared to the direction of operation of a power pump.
> 
> 
> Thus the flow equalizer is made up of two power pumps placed side by side in which the drive gears of both pumps are connected (see the side view for the figure below). The main figure shows the two power pumps of the side view, cut along the side view's centerline and opened like a book.  When one drive gear turns (2), it causes the other to turn as well (1) through the connection. Since the volumetric output per revolution is the same for both sides, we have found the right device to keep synchronization.
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of power pump is set between the two cylinders requiring equalization and would channel the flow to both cylinders (as shown below left).  The VICKERS EQUALIZER setup is shown below right, where the VICKERS pumps are connected by a shaft at the center of the diagram.  Input is at the top of the pumps and outputs are shown by the arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never connect the actuation cylinders of the two wings is series, since this type of circuit, for it to work, would require cylinder (1) to put out twice the fluid pressure, or even more, in order to operate itself and cylinder (2) [see the figure below). The hydraulic fluid in this series type of circuit will burst the hydraulic tubing, due to the fluid pressures required to operate both actuating cylinders, and, because this type of circuit does not compensate for expansion or contraction of the hydraulic fluid.  The tubing between cylinders and to the selector valve can transmit high pressure hydraulic fluid as well as return line pressure hydraulic fluid.
> thats what i found. Cant add pics until i get home. I'll try remember. haha..
> this is where i found it.
> 
> http://www.docstoc.com/docs/9688555/Aircra...ydraulic-System
> *



Im still confused. Can you repeat this? Thanks.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2010, 02:15 PM~16488951
> *true, but i have you! (no ****)
> 
> and i know mike is secretly watching too.  :cheesy:
> *



Excuse me Mr Stewart. Aren't you like a famous singer or something? I think you are sexy. Thanks.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Feb 2 2010, 02:17 PM~16488969
> *There are only 3 people in this topic. Each with 6 user names, LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i need a fake name :angry: :angry:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 02:18 AM~16486159
> *will this topic make it to 400 pages?
> *


Mr Tattoo, Can you post some more pics of those 5.20s you have?? It is really impressive for one man to have so many God Damn tires. Thanks.


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 01:23 PM~16489022
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i need a fake name :angry:  :angry:
> *



So what are you saying? That your name is real, but you are fake? Please descibe. Thanks.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 12:54 PM~16488793
> *clear explanation my friend. Thanks.
> *


haha.. no worries man. Gotta find the info somewhere. looks to be some other good stuff on there too.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc.+Feb 2 2010, 12:17 PM~16488969-->
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 3 people in this topic. Each with 6 user names, LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool with me - i got 4 more names i can use! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING OF PEARL_@Feb 2 2010, 12:21 PM~16489006
> *Excuse me Mr Stewart. Aren't you like a famous singer or something? I think you are sexy. Thanks.
> *


hi jeff. heard a lot about you and your work. impressive....

i'm not the real rod stewart, but famous in my own right.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:27 PM~16489062
> *So what are you saying? That your name is real, but you are fake? Please descibe. Thanks.
> *


Hey, I'll tell you what. You can get a good look at a butcher's ass by sticking your head up there. But, wouldn't you rather to take his word for it?

No, I mean is, you can get a good look at a T-bone by sticking your head up a butcher's ass... No, wait. It's gotta be your bull.







































I can get a good look at a T-bone by sticking my head up a bull's ass, but I'd rather take a butcher's word for it.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

I would like to personally Thank Mr War and Mr Fan for all of their support and willingness to help others in Aircraft Hydraulics. We need people like you to keep this lifestyle alive and well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

:roflmao:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc.+Feb 2 2010, 01:19 PM~16488985-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im still confused. Can you repeat this? Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem man.
> here you go
> Feel free to read it a couple times if you need. its still there..
> <!--QuoteBegin-socapots_@Feb 2 2010, 12:51 PM~16488761
> *During aircraft turns or maneuvers, if wing air loads on one wing are greater than loads on the other wing, and, we attempt to sweep the wings back or sweep them forward, these motions will occur so unevenly that probable loss of aircraft and pilot will result. Therefore, if we want to synchronize our sweepback motion, we must use devices called flow equalizers.
> 
> 
> Another example where flow equalizers are needed is in case of air-to-air missile attack. Suppose our selector valve is set to neutral and we try to get away from a rocket missile by turning right or left. The pressure forces on the wings would be so unequal that the wing actuating cylinder (of the wing undergoing the smaller turn radius) would act as a pump, since its greater pressure loading would cause wing sweepback. The hydraulic fluid would be pushed out of one cylinder and the only path that it could take
> would be to the other wing's actuating cylinder, causing that cylinder’s wing to go in the opposite direction to that of the first wing. This would be catastrophic.
> 
> If a downward force is applied to the left piston and the selector valve is closed, the oil is forced into the right cylinder causing the right piston to move up--a motion opposite to what is needed.
> Flow Equalizer
> A device that may be used as a flow equalizer is a power pump that is run in reverse. If the power pump direction were reversed, the flow would push on the outer teeth of the gear and not on the meshing teeth at the center because the oil can’t be compressed. Since fluid moves towards the meshed teeth at the center of the pump (A1), as well towards teeth closest to pump casing (A2), and since the fluid pressure acts on twice the teeth area (A2) than at A1, the gear direction reverses, as compared to the direction of operation of a power pump.
> 
> 
> Thus the flow equalizer is made up of two power pumps placed side by side in which the drive gears of both pumps are connected (see the side view for the figure below). The main figure shows the two power pumps of the side view, cut along the side view's centerline and opened like a book.  When one drive gear turns (2), it causes the other to turn as well (1) through the connection. Since the volumetric output per revolution is the same for both sides, we have found the right device to keep synchronization.
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of power pump is set between the two cylinders requiring equalization and would channel the flow to both cylinders (as shown below left).  The VICKERS EQUALIZER setup is shown below right, where the VICKERS pumps are connected by a shaft at the center of the diagram.  Input is at the top of the pumps and outputs are shown by the arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never connect the actuation cylinders of the two wings is series, since this type of circuit, for it to work, would require cylinder (1) to put out twice the fluid pressure, or even more, in order to operate itself and cylinder (2) [see the figure below). The hydraulic fluid in this series type of circuit will burst the hydraulic tubing, due to the fluid pressures required to operate both actuating cylinders, and, because this type of circuit does not compensate for expansion or contraction of the hydraulic fluid.  The tubing between cylinders and to the selector valve can transmit high pressure hydraulic fluid as well as return line pressure hydraulic fluid.
> thats what i found. Cant add pics until i get home. I'll try remember. haha..
> this is where i found it.
> 
> http://www.docstoc.com/docs/9688555/Aircra...ydraulic-System
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 02:06 PM~16488877
> *:biggrin:  I need to go by Mikes and get a sneal peek of that setup of yours.
> *



:0 Send me pictures :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2010, 02:29 PM~16489087
> *
> i'm not the real rod stewart, but famous in my own right.
> *


wtf :angry:


----------



## DIPPINIT

THIS IS TURNING INTO OFF TOPIC. PLEASE STAY FOCUSED AND ON TOPIC. 

If needed I can post spy pics of Baghdady and Jason J, setup. Let me know thanks.


----------



## DIPPINIT

BAGHDADY










JASON J


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 02:38 PM~16489176
> *THIS IS TURNING INTO OFF TOPIC. PLEASE STAY FOCUSED AND ON TOPIC.
> 
> 
> *


(the snow calling the rice white)

:uh: 



but i do agree with this pendejo, which is a first. :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

sorry, fellas.

i'll keep it strictly aircraft from now on. :happysad:


----------



## DIPPINIT

still need #8 ZigZags


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2010, 11:47 AM~16489259
> *sorry, fellas.
> 
> i'll keep it strictly aircraft from now on.  :happysad:
> *



Lets see pics of Cherry Blossom with the Homies setup :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:01 PM~16488845
> *accross street from mall on Telshor, at Hotel Encanto :biggrin:
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 02:40 PM~16489196
> *BAGHDADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASON J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\\ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:05 PM~16488867
> *The hottest chile is the Jolokia at 1,000,000 Scovilles. I bought some salsa.  :biggrin:
> *


its not about what is hottest but what has lots of flavor with heat as an added bonus. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 2 2010, 04:09 PM~16489425
> *its not about what is hottest but what has lots of flavor with heat as an added bonus.  :biggrin:
> *


yep, NM green (of course I grew up eating it) is my favorite. 





You got any hookups on hubcaps Jaime?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 2 2010, 12:09 PM~16489425
> *its not about what is hottest but what has lots of flavor with heat as an added bonus.  :biggrin:
> *



I know My Suegra makes bomb ass sals. And uses differnet chilis. Sometims when they are too hot, it is too much


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:49 PM~16489281
> *Lets see pics of Cherry Blossom with the Homies setup :biggrin:
> *


it's actually getting redone and scheduled to be released tomorrow afternoon. 

you can come to my garage in south oc if you'd like, but i cant post pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

A bunch of BULLSHIT TALK up in here! Mods please delete this topic! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 11:47 AM~16489264
> *still need #8 ZigZags
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 2 2010, 12:45 PM~16489724
> *A bunch of BULLSHIT TALK up in here! Mods please delete this topic! :biggrin:
> *



Why dont you quit bullshitting and cut me a deal on those easy to come by ZigZags, LOL


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2010, 12:38 PM~16489663
> *it's actually getting redone and scheduled to be released tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> you can come to my garage in south oc if you'd like, but i cant post pics.  :biggrin:
> *



pm me address. :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 02:01 PM~16488845
> *accross street from mall on Telshor, at Hotel Encanto :biggrin:
> *


They said they dont have anyone registered there under any of your names.... i had her check all of them, took a while. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 2 2010, 11:55 AM~16487426
> *this is better than the the black topic!
> *


X2


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:56 PM~16489814
> *pm me address.  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 02:09 PM~16488448
> *:uh:
> 
> dont eat and drive while you are there...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524269
> *



WTF :wow:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 02:38 PM~16489176
> *THIS IS TURNING INTO OFF TOPIC. PLEASE STAY FOCUSED AND ON TOPIC.
> 
> If needed I can post spy pics of Baghdady and Jason J, setup. Let me know thanks.
> *


Shit, nothing to see on my pile of parts.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2010, 02:15 PM~16488484
> *forget off topic!
> 
> i found my new home.  :cheesy:
> *



WUZ UP CRACKER :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:53 PM~16489787
> *Why dont you quit bullshitting and cut me a deal on those easy to come by ZigZags, LOL
> *


Lol. You don't really want to run those easy to come by slow downs... :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2010, 01:02 PM~16489872
> *They said they dont have anyone registered there under any of your names.... i had her check all of them, took a while.  :biggrin:
> *



I am at the Super 8 on University. Encanto was too expensive. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 04:06 PM~16489920
> *I am at the Super 8 on University. Encanto was too expensive. :biggrin:
> *


LOL, yea right, your ass aint stayin in no Super8. The girl at the front desk saounded really hot... i told her i was looking for my friend who was in town to taste some hot stuff, she giggled and said she would keep an eye out for you.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16489953
> *LOL, yea right, your ass aint stayin in no Super8. The girl at the front desk saounded really hot... i told her i was looking for my friend who was in town to taste some hot stuff, she giggled and said she would keep an eye out for you.
> *



actually the girl was pretty hot. these mexican girls look different over here :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 2 2010, 01:05 PM~16489908
> *Lol. You don't really want to run those easy to come by slow downs... :0
> *



No worries, I am just a tire kicker anyways


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2010, 04:02 PM~16489872
> *They said they dont have anyone registered there under any of your names.... i had her check all of them, took a while.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 01:12 PM~16489994
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Dont you have diapers to change?


----------



## 1229

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 of DIPPINITS other user names)
> 2 Members: DIPPINIT, abelblack65
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 04:13 PM~16490006
> *Dont you have diapers to change?
> *


 :yessad: 


:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16489978
> *actually the girl was pretty hot. these mexican girls look different over here :biggrin:
> *


Theres a Hooters right around the corner. Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16489953
> *LOL, yea right, your ass aint stayin in no Super8. The girl at the front desk saounded really hot... i told her i was looking for my friend who was in town to taste some hot stuff, she giggled and said she would keep an eye out for you.
> *



room 100. I'll leave the door unlocked, LOL


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:12 PM~16489987
> *No worries, I am just a tire kicker anyways
> *


You have those #6 slowdown... What were the plans then?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 2 2010, 01:23 PM~16490111
> *You have those #6 slowdown... What were the plans then?
> *



sold the #6 back to JustRite, and plans changed my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2010, 01:15 PM~16490024
> *Theres a Hooters right around the corner. Pics or it didnt happen.
> *



this all that is left. A receipt and 2 handi wipes, :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Wait a minute----- Are you watching me on Google Maps??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 01:25 PM~16490125
> *sold the #6 back to JustRite, and plans changed my friend.  :biggrin:
> *


 I have two odds and the homie Mike has the other two for you...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 04:39 PM~16490272
> *Wait a minute----- Are you watching me on Google Maps??? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 2 2010, 07:39 AM~16487298
> *:happysad:
> *


this shit better than TV
:roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 2 2010, 05:13 PM~16491819
> *this shit better than TV
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:
> *


I agree! :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 05:44 PM~16481191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PESCO ALL DAY


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2010, 05:44 PM~16481191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE PIC;S ABEL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 04:37 PM~16490253
> *this all that is left. A receipt and 2 handi wipes,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pics of Charlita?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2010, 08:05 PM~16493080
> *Pics of Charlita?
> *


X2


----------



## liljoefromkc

wuts goin on fellas?ne thing new?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2010, 06:05 PM~16493080
> *Pics of Charlita?
> *



Well she actually wasnt that good. Too much ham for 2 eggs. :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1229

400 pages of funk!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: abelblack65, implala66, TATTOO 76, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY, Pescos Inc., DIPPINIT, gm prewar access, TOPFAN, Jason J

All the homies in ths house :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 27 2010, 11:29 AM~16428747
> *yea it is his bench...went to test the motor with that pump head he had and it was a perfect match...now im just looking for more of those pump heads. if anyone has any lmk
> *


Thanks for the hook up. Good peps to deal with. Another good source for aircraft parts. He has my co sign any day


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 08:15 PM~16493875
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: abelblack65, implala66, TATTOO 76, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY, Pescos Inc., DIPPINIT, gm prewar access, TOPFAN, Jason J
> 
> All the homies in ths house :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmurh

Just stopping here to say hello to all the aircraft junkies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 2 2010, 08:06 PM~16493759
> *wuts goin on fellas?ne thing new?
> *


Got to leash up the Pit Bulls I think the chased Josh out of here :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:47 PM~16489264
> *still need #8 ZigZags
> *


Ya with prices from the 70s


----------



## azmurh

I am looking for 90 slow downs just need 2 plz lmk


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 2 2010, 07:25 PM~16494019
> *Ya with prices from the 70s
> *



I actually just found 3, with prices from the 70's :biggrin: So I still need one. will pay prices from the 80's. Thats means $125 polished. :0 Lemme know


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 07:39 PM~16494209
> *I actually just found 3, with prices from the 70's :biggrin:  So I still need one. will pay prices from the 80's. Thats means $125 polished.  :0 Lemme know
> *


shipped


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 08:07 PM~16493775
> *Well she actually wasnt that good. Too much ham for 2 eggs.  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: hahahahahaha


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 08:45 PM~16494280
> *shipped
> *




....this fucker has so many names, he is talking to himself!


*Edited by TOPFAN Y QUE?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2010, 01:09 PM~16489953
> *LOL, yea right, your ass aint stayin in no Super8. The girl at the front desk saounded really hot... i told her i was looking for my friend who was in town to taste some hot stuff, she giggled and said she would keep an eye out for you.
> *



LENNY IS THAT YOU LENNY? BOY YOU NEED TO STOP PLAYING :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 08:39 PM~16494209
> *I actually just found 3, with prices from the 70's :biggrin:  So I still need one. will pay prices from the 80's. Thats means $125 polished.  :0 Lemme know
> *



I'll hit you up. I might have 1.


----------



## TRUSTY

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: THE HIGHWAY MAN, TOPFAN, *oldiescc52*, kami-cozzi, abelblack65, azmurh

thanks for the Sight Glasses. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2010, 09:24 PM~16495492
> *LENNY IS THAT YOU LENNY? BOY YOU NEED TO STOP PLAYING  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16495446
> *....this fucker has so many names, he is talking to himself!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 20 DIPPINIT aliases)*


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 2 2010, 06:11 PM~16492375
> *PESCO ALL DAY
> *



and all NIGHT! I wont be happy until the whole club is running PESCO!


Edited by TATTOO 76.......


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 2 2010, 08:25 PM~16494019
> *Ya with prices from the 70s
> *



This post has been edited by TOPFAN: Today, 10:41 PM


and again ...


----------



## KING OF PEARL

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: KING OF PEARL, TOPFAN, oldiescc52, *FIREMAN63*, abelblack65, kami-cozzi

Good Evening Mr Fireman :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 2 2010, 10:41 PM~16495758
> *and all NIGHT! I wont be happy until the whole club is running PESCO!
> Edited by TATTOO 76.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

This post has been edited by TATTOO 76: Today, 10:48 PM


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 3 2010, 12:41 AM~16495758
> *and all NIGHT! I wont be happy until the whole club is running PESCO!
> Edited by TATTOO 76.......
> *


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-ADEX-ADEL...sQ5fAccessories

WTF


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 3 2010, 12:47 AM~16495853
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> This post has been edited by TATTOO 76: Today, 10:48 PM
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 3 2010, 12:55 AM~16495950
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-ADEX-ADEL...sQ5fAccessories
> 
> WTF
> *





> *ADEX / ADEL STYLE AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC DUMPS*


keyword style. its like buying home STYLE chicken and dumplings. shit aint nowhere near as good as the real thing.


----------



## 1229




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 2 2010, 01:19 PM~16489483
> *yep, NM green (of course I grew up eating it) is my favorite.
> You got any hookups on hubcaps Jaime?
> *


I only deal with OG crossbars.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 10:01 PM~16496043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you take paypal?  :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 11:01 PM~16496043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Feb 2 2010, 08:22 PM~16493976
> *Just stopping here to say hello to all the aircraft junkies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Junkie, are you having withdrawals again? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2010, 08:45 PM~16494280
> *shipped
> *


What size fittings do you have?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16495446
> *....this fucker has so many names, he is talking to himself!
> *Edited by TOPFAN Y QUE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Its not bad when you talk to your self and not so bad when you answer your self. It gets bad when you start saying "ha what did you say"


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Feb 2 2010, 08:26 PM~16494028
> *I am looking for 90 slow downs just need 2 plz lmk
> 
> *


what size? Give me a call


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 2 2010, 10:56 PM~16496569
> *What size fittings do you have?
> *


#8 AN?


----------



## DIPPINIT

Hey KING OF PEARL, do you have any #8 zigzags??


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 03:55 AM~16497116
> *Hey KING OF PEARL, do you have any #8 zigzags??
> *


This post has been edited by Rod Stewart: Today, 03:21 AM


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2010, 01:01 AM~16496043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2010, 12:24 AM~16495492
> *LENNY IS THAT YOU LENNY? BOY YOU NEED TO STOP PLAYING  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2010, 05:37 AM~16497576
> *:roflmao:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU MEMBER!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 3 2010, 01:58 AM~16497124
> *This post has been edited by Rod Stewart: Today, 03:21 AM
> *


huh? :wow: 

how are you, jeff... 

you do any surfing in morro bay?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN+Feb 3 2010, 01:24 AM~16495496-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 01:25 AM~16495529
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Pescos [email protected] 3 2010, 01:28 AM~16495566
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KING OF [email protected] 3 2010, 01:43 AM~16495790
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 04:55 AM~16497116



:scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Feb 3 2010, 07:45 AM~16498228-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 3 2010, 04:55 AM~16497116
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


welcome to 4 days ago :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> :scrutinize:


welcome to 4 days ago :biggrin:
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 3 2010, 10:34 AM~16498158
> *huh?  :wow:
> 
> how are you, jeff...
> 
> you do any surfing in morro bay?
> *



Mr. Stewart, 

My shop is in Morro Bay. I do like to surf, but spend most of my time at the end of the 55 in Newport Beach. I am currently building a 1963 Chvroloet Impala, Red with a Homies aircraft setup. I call it Strawberry Fanta. Pics to follow. Thanks.

this post has bee edited by: DIPPINTIT, HIGHWAYMAN, TRUSTY, KING OF PEARL, PESCOS.inc, SIXONEFORLIFE and SALLY FIELD. thanks!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Feb 3 2010, 08:45 AM~16498228-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 3 2010, 04:55 AM~16497116
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


You cracked the Case!!!! :h5: :h5: :boink: :run: :buttkick:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Feb 3 2010, 07:45 AM~16498228-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 3 2010, 04:55 AM~16497116
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


Mr Ouija, I would like to thank you for your interest in Lowrider aircraft hydraulics. I get all my aircraft facts from www.eternalrollerz.com. Your Caprice has been a true example of what aircraft is and should be. I hope to one day rebuild a Hydro-Aire by myself, to replace the phillisters, o-rings and candles. Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

LOL.....


----------



## TRUSTY

> :scrutinize:


Mr Ouija, I would like to thank you for your interest in Lowrider aircraft hydraulics. I get all my aircraft facts from www.eternalrollerz.com. Your Caprice has been a true example of what aircraft is and should be. I hope to one day rebuild a Hydro-Aire by myself, to replace the phillisters, o-rings and candles. Thanks again :thumbsup:
[/quote]


Co Signed, by DIPPINIT, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY, Pescos Inc., THE HIGHWAY MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 3 2010, 08:02 AM~16498372
> *Mr. Stewart,
> 
> My shop is in Morro Bay. I do like to surf, but spend most of my time at the end of the 55 in Newport Beach. I am currently building a 1963 Chvroloet Impala, Red with a Homies aircraft setup. I call it Strawberry Fanta. Pics to follow. Thanks.
> 
> this post has bee edited by: DIPPINTIT, HIGHWAYMAN, TRUSTY, KING OF PEARL, PESCOS.inc, SIXONEFORLIFE and SALLY FIELD. thanks!
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 3 2010, 08:11 AM~16498450
> *LOL.....
> *


Whats funny is I will still get a PM, asking if KOP is really me, LOL!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 3 2010, 09:02 AM~16498372
> *Mr. Stewart,
> 
> My shop is in Morro Bay. I do like to surf, but spend most of my time at the end of the 55 in Newport Beach. I am currently building a 1963 Chvroloet Impala, Red with a Homies aircraft setup. I call it Strawberry Fanta. Pics to follow. Thanks.
> 
> this post has bee edited by: DIPPINTIT, HIGHWAYMAN, TRUSTY, KING OF PEARL, PESCOS.inc, SIXONEFORLIFE and SALLY FIELD. thanks!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 09:13 AM~16498478
> *Whats funny is I will still get a PM, asking if KOP is really me, LOL!!
> *



MR. IT,

I am interested in your 50 jars of MURANO pearl and sidewinders. Please PM me a price. Thanks....


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

This post has been edited by SUPREME 69: Today, 09:07 AM


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2010, 10:04 AM~16497956
> *:biggrin: YOU MEMBER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha, damn where did you dig that pic up at? :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> :scrutinize:


You cracked the Case!!!! 
[/quote]
:run:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 3 2010, 08:16 AM~16498506
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> This post has been edited by SUPREME 69: Today, 09:07 AM
> *



YOU FAIL BUDDY THE "SUPREME" AND "69" ARE SUPPOSE TO BE TOGETHER. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 3 2010, 09:02 AM~16498372
> *Mr. Stewart,
> 
> My shop is in Morro Bay. I do like to surf, but spend most of my time at the end of the 55 in Newport Beach. I am currently building a 1963 Chvroloet Impala, Red with a Homies aircraft setup. I call it Strawberry Fanta. Pics to follow. Thanks.
> 
> this post has bee edited by: DIPPINTIT, HIGHWAYMAN, TRUSTY, KING OF PEARL, PESCOS.inc, SIXONEFORLIFE and SALLY FIELD. thanks!
> *


we have so much in common that it is downright scary. :ugh:

i didnt know homies did aircraft set ups though? :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Topfan, 

Tell Brandon I will take his levelair parts too ;-)

Last time King of Pearl sent me Levelair parts came in a custom palet crate, was pretty bad azz, still have that crate, using it for power window regulator storage....

OSIS



> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 3 2010, 09:16 AM~16498501
> *MR. IT,
> 
> I am interested in your 50 jars of MURANO pearl and sidewinders. Please PM me a price. Thanks....
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> :scrutinize:


Mr Ouija, I would like to thank you for your interest in Lowrider aircraft hydraulics. I get all my aircraft facts from www.eternalrollerz.com. Your Caprice has been a true example of what aircraft is and should be. I hope to one day rebuild a Hydro-Aire by myself, to replace the phillisters, o-rings and candles. Thanks again :thumbsup:
[/quote]
jajaja damn! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

*Some people have WAY to much time in their hands!!!!* :werd:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 3 2010, 11:40 AM~16498675
> *we have so much in common that it is downright scary. :ugh:
> 
> i didnt know homies did aircraft set ups though?  :cheesy:
> *



Yes sir they do. Check with Tomas your club member, he will tell you. 
So when we gonna paddle out?? I need to stop by ET Surf to get some sex wax, then we can go. Hit me up anytime.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2010, 07:04 AM~16497956
> *:biggrin: YOU MEMBER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see a lot fo juice, and very little alcohol. Must have been a Jason J party :dunno:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2010, 10:24 AM~16499593
> *Some people have WAY to much time in their hands!!!! :werd:
> *


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 AM~16498831
> *Topfan,
> 
> Tell Brandon I will take his levelair parts too ;-)
> 
> Last time King of Pearl sent me Levelair parts came in a custom palet crate, was pretty bad azz, still have that crate, using it for power window regulator storage....
> 
> OSIS
> *



Excuse me Mr Shop, I am the one with the 58 Level air parts. If you need something please contact me direct. This avoids comissions having to be paid. thanks. 

FYI, 61's never had level air, Ok?


----------



## MR.LAC

THIS TOPIC IS DEAD!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2010, 11:17 AM~16499987
> *:uh:
> *


your inbox is full, :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*I have this set up from pump number one,believe it is complete* 









*Then something is missing in this coupling,what is it?* 
















*the motors*


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 11:20 AM~16500009
> *your inbox is full,  :uh:
> *


Cleared!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2010, 11:17 AM~16499987
> *THIS TOPIC IS DEAD!
> *



Not really. The people building cars / setups, dont want to post pics, because everything is top secret. Half the enthusiasts here dont even have a car, never built a car, and probably never will. The sellers are here to make money and have no interest in the movement. Then there are the literature / memorabilia collectors, who collect a 1941 NOS Pesco service manual for their coffee table, and try to finnd the pilot at a VFW to sign the damn thing. And how many different angles of a 777 can we look at?? So with that said, I had to create a little entertainment in the meantime. Thanks for stopping by. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 12:36 PM~16500124
> *Not really. The people building cars / setups, dont want to post pics,  because everything is top secret. Half the enthusiasts here dont even have a car, never built a car, and probably never will. The sellers are here to make money and have no interest in the movement.  Then there are the literature / memorabilia collectors, who collect a 1941 NOS Pesco service manual for their coffee table, and try to finnd the pilot at a VFW to sign the damn thing.  And how many different angles of a 777 can we look at?? So with that said, I had to create a little entertainment in the meantime. Thanks for stopping by.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


very true :biggrin: Glad I have a car on AC lifts and I will post pics of the 280 setup I am working on.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 3 2010, 02:42 PM~16500167
> *very true  :biggrin: Glad I have a car on AC lifts and I will post pics of the 280 setup I am working on.
> *



Mr Viejitos. I will be in NM in March. I would like to spend money with you. Thanks.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 3 2010, 12:43 PM~16500178
> *Mr Viejitos. I will be in NM in March. I would like to spend money with you. Thanks.
> *


I have nothing to sell :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

anyone has used this kind of dumps??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOWRIDER-HY...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## chromeandpaint

> TTT
> LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS NOT ONE OF THE BEST SET UP ON HERE .BUT NOT BAD FOR A NORTH EAST HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2010, 01:29 PM~16500446
> *ITS NOT ONE OF THE BEST SET UP ON HERE .BUT NOT BAD FOR A NORTH EAST HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SET UP GOING ON THIS 4 YEAR IN THE MAKE IN


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 11:36 AM~16500124
> *Not really. The people building cars / setups, dont want to post pics,  because everything is top secret. Half the enthusiasts here dont even have a car, never built a car, and probably never will. The sellers are here to make money and have no interest in the movement.  Then there are the literature / memorabilia collectors, who collect a 1941 NOS Pesco service manual for their coffee table, and try to finnd the pilot at a VFW to sign the damn thing.  And how many different angles of a 777 can we look at?? So with that said, I had to create a little entertainment in the meantime. Thanks for stopping by.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


I agree to a certain extent. I have a few PJ under my sleeve my self but the whole little entertainment shit has its own forum its call off topic. This topic was made for Q&A not drama and bullshit! there was a time when this topic was good full of info (just like the other one) for the new comers, but its dying with a bunch of crap that don't have shit to do with this topic.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

I thought this was a sales thread......Most pictures I see are for sale parts and sometimes we see customers setups or setups from shows...........Although I have no aircraft parts myself I do enjoy seeing the parts for sale as well as the setups that have been built...........And a good deal of the posts are looking for parts......

Hope to see more pix soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 02:36 PM~16500124
> *Half the enthusiasts here dont even have a car, never built a car, and probably never will.
> *


(im guilty of those offenses)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Airborne, milkbone
> *


sup honky?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2010, 05:05 PM~16500749
> *(im guilty of those offenses)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



AND YOU'RE A DICKHEAD :uh: 




























































































:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 3 2010, 04:06 PM~16500762
> *AND YOU'RE A DICKHEAD :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


nah, im more of an asshole. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2010, 05:06 PM~16500760
> *sup honky?
> *



CHILLIN DEBATING IF I WANT TO RUN A AIRCRAFT SET UP IN THE WAGON


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2010, 05:07 PM~16500768
> *nah, im more of an asshole. :biggrin:
> *



CO-SIGN :biggrin: 

HOWS THE BABY


----------



## 1229

so, i got a serio question...




if DIPPINIT was thinking about suicide, would it be considered more of a hostage situation, SINCE HE HAS SO MANY USER NAMES??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 3 2010, 04:08 PM~16500786
> *CO-SIGN  :biggrin:
> 
> HOWS THE BABY
> *


she's great.



and yes, please go with aircraft on the wagon.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

FYI, 61s came with FI b4 63s did 

:0 

And it was a COPO specail car in 61 one of a kind with FI AND LA, only one in existance, I bought it from some vatos in los for cheap back in the 80s, only thing i did different was switch out the t-10 to a 64 rockcrusher muncie 

 



> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 3 2010, 12:02 PM~16499896
> *Excuse me Mr Shop, I am the one with the 58 Level air parts. If you need something please contact me direct. This avoids comissions having to be paid. thanks.
> 
> FYI, 61's never had level air, Ok?
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2010, 01:37 PM~16500515
> *I agree to a certain extent. I have a few PJ under my sleeve my self but the whole little entertainment shit has its own forum its call off topic. This topic was made for Q&A not drama and bullshit! there was a time when this topic was good full of info (just like the other one) for the new comers, but its dying with a bunch of crap that don't have shit to do with this topic.
> *


Well said Homie. I thought I was the only one that felt this way. I'm into fun and games and a little clownin around but this guy is beating a dead horse. There is only a few people on this topic that think this is funny. I wish they would take it some were else.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint+Feb 3 2010, 02:29 PM~16500446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS NOT ONE OF THE BEST SET UP ON HERE .BUT NOT BAD FOR A NORTH EAST HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2010, 02:34 PM~16500487
> *SET UP GOING ON THIS 4 YEAR IN THE  MAKE IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice lookin setup man.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 3 2010, 02:07 PM~16500772
> *CHILLIN DEBATING IF I WANT TO RUN A AIRCRAFT SET UP IN THE WAGON
> *


DO IT. Wagons are cool. You can see the set up unless you hide it.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2010, 01:29 PM~16500446
> *ITS NOT ONE OF THE BEST SET UP ON HERE .BUT NOT BAD FOR A NORTH EAST HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 AM~16499841
> *Yes sir they do. Check with Tomas your club member, he will tell you.
> So when we gonna paddle out?? I need to stop by ET Surf to get some sex wax, then we can go. Hit me up anytime.
> *


pm sent.


----------



## TOPFAN

TTT where all the Pics?


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 3 2010, 02:23 PM~16500939
> *thats a nice lookin setup man.
> *


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM~16501060
> *NICE JOB! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## BigButta63

TTT


----------



## liljoefromkc

yea much props chromeandpaint.ur 63 came out nice so far.is it done yet?im workin on my 63 ss hardtop and my 1950 chevy fleetline deluxe.LOOKIN FOR PARTS FOR MY 50 WHERE IS ENVIOUS TOUCH?heard ur the man for late 40s early 50s parts please pm if u see this.


----------



## Rollinaround

SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...




















*$15 EA.*


----------



## Rollinaround

NOS TANK...
RARE ONE.


----------



## Rollinaround

WANNA BE DIFFERENT


----------



## Rollinaround

NORMALLY CLOSED VALVES


----------



## Rollinaround

NEED ODDBALL STUFF, HIT ME UP


----------



## Rollinaround

BREAKDOWN


----------



## Rollinaround

YOU COULD ALSO MAKE CUSTOM CATCH JARS OUT OF THESE..ETC


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2010, 02:29 PM~16500446
> *ITS NOT ONE OF THE BEST SET UP ON HERE .BUT NOT BAD FOR A NORTH EAST HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK IT LOOKS FANTASTIC


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2010, 12:29 PM~16500446
> *ITS NOT ONE OF THE BEST SET UP ON HERE .BUT NOT BAD FOR A NORTH EAST HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Feb 3 2010, 12:37 PM~16500515-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to a certain extent. I have a few PJ under my sleeve my self but the whole little entertainment shit has its own forum its call off topic. This topic was made for Q&A not drama and bullshit! there was a time when this topic was good full of info (just like the other one) for the new comers, but its dying with a bunch of crap that don't have shit to do with this topic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Feb 3 2010, 01:18 PM~16500893
> *Well said Homie.  I thought I was the only one that felt this way. I'm into fun and games and a little clownin around but this guy is beating a dead horse.  There is only a few people on this topic that think this is funny.  I wish they would take it some were else.
> *



OK, OK, Now back to our regular scheduled program :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 03:44 PM~16502280
> *OK, OK, Now back to our regular scheduled program :biggrin:
> *



But I still think if someone doesnt understand aircraft after 400 pages, they need to take the bus. :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 03:44 PM~16502280
> *OK, OK, Now back to our regular scheduled program :biggrin:
> *


Cabron!, Don't leave me hanging...:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 3 2010, 01:14 PM~16500852
> *FYI, 61s came with FI b4 63s did
> 
> :0
> 
> And it was a COPO specail car in 61 one of a kind with FI AND LA, only one in existance, I bought it from some vatos in los for cheap back in the 80s, only thing i did different was switch out the t-10 to a 64 rockcrusher muncie
> 
> 
> *



I have a Rockcrusher in my 63. They didnt come out until late 60's. I think 1970 to be exact. The have straight cut gears and use a Turbo 400 yoke. So there is no way someone could lie about having one :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2010, 03:47 PM~16502321
> *Cabron!, Don't leave me hanging...:biggrin:
> *



I get back tomorrow night. I'll come by


----------



## DIPPINIT

I have 2 of these left if anyone wants them. $100 shipped, 3000 PSI NOS.


----------



## DIPPINIT

Old Skool DIPPINIT setup. Busted out in 1996 at Anaheim market place.


----------



## Mr Impala

why on earth do u want a gmc truck plate for your 63? :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart

those tags for sale? :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2010, 04:00 PM~16502483
> *why on earth do u want a gmc truck plate for your 63?  :wow:
> *



because it was the only dealor in Wilmas, and they went out of business in the 80's and you want like $275 for the Harry Mann ones


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 3 2010, 04:01 PM~16502488
> *those tags for sale?  :cheesy:
> *



yes they are $10 on ebay. any month you want


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Feb 3 2010, 04:00 PM~16502483-->
> 
> 
> 
> why on earth do u want a gmc truck plate for your 63?  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 04:03 PM~16502498
> *because it was the only dealor in Wilmas, and they went out of business in the 80's and you want like $275 for the Harry Mann ones
> *



And they sodl used cars, and since my car is old and used. I thought it suited well


----------



## Rollinaround

SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...


















*$15 EA.*

1 order of 20 solllddddd!!!!!
$200 shipped...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 3 2010, 04:06 PM~16502547
> *SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 EA.
> 
> 1 order of 20 solllddddd!!!!!
> $200 shipped...
> *



what other styles you have?


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM I NEEDED SOME OF THOSE SMALL ONES


----------



## DIPPINIT

The AC topic is taking baby steps towards recovery. :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 3 2010, 04:27 PM~16502051
> *I THINK IT LOOKS FANTASTIC
> *


thank you bro


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 3 2010, 04:32 PM~16502123
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chromeandpaint

i could use new candles


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 3 2010, 12:29 PM~16500445
> *anyone has used this kind of dumps??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOWRIDER-HY...sQ5fAccessories
> *


i think those might actually be some that i had sold a while back.... i never tried them though, they were only a #4 i believe... very small


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2010, 05:43 PM~16502980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could use new candles
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 3 2010, 05:06 PM~16502547
> *SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 EA.
> 
> 1 order of 20 solllddddd!!!!!
> $200 shipped...
> *


can these be used for hi pressure pumps? we have trouble with metal, teflon, and dit getting in gears.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 3 2010, 04:07 PM~16501812
> *NORMALLY CLOSED VALVES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you would have to tee off to use these? how much psi are they?


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up to all.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 12:36 PM~16500124
> *Not really. The people building cars / setups, dont want to post pics,  because everything is top secret. Half the enthusiasts here dont even have a car, never built a car, and probably never will. The sellers are here to make money and have no interest in the movement.  Then there are the literature / memorabilia collectors, who collect a 1941 NOS Pesco service manual for their coffee table, and try to finnd the pilot at a VFW to sign the damn thing.  And how many different angles of a 777 can we look at?? So with that said, I had to create a little entertainment in the meantime. Thanks for stopping by.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



HEY! Where do I fit in? I'm still going to install the aircraft setup in the rear of the hopper? (someday)

I'm thinking of installing the NOS Vickers power pack, then something never seen before as a tank hooked up as never seen before too. And no it's not going to be top secrete, I'll post the pics only on my site. :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 3 2010, 06:16 PM~16503405
> *HEY! Where do I fit in? I'm still going to install the aircraft setup in the rear of the hopper?  (someday)
> 
> I'm thinking of installing the NOS Vickers power pack, then something never seen before as a tank hooked up as never seen before too.  And no it's not going to be top secrete, I'll post the pics only on my site.  :biggrin:
> *


sounds coo.cant wait to see.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

We are thinking to start a hop contest for all the aircraft ryders. Is this something you guys wouold like to see, participate in? We need to get feedback before we can promote this type of event.


----------



## liljoefromkc

cant speek on everyones behalf but im sure most guys wouldnt want to hop their cars.cause alot of the ac setups run certain parts that u cant hop with.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 3 2010, 06:25 PM~16503506
> *cant speek on everyones behalf but im sure most guys wouldnt want to hop their cars.cause alot of the ac setups run certain parts that u cant hop with.
> *



It would be like the old days like in Boulevard Nights. Only hitting Teens or height of cigarettes. It is not how high, just about old skool hopping.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 3 2010, 06:22 PM~16503469
> *We are thinking to start a hop contest for all the aircraft ryders. Is this something you guys wouold like to see, participate in? We need to get feedback before we can promote this type of event.
> *


As long as we aren't required to use those lame Pecos. Home made pumps sounds good too. I noticed a 5,000 PSI power pack has been produced.


----------



## liljoefromkc

not against it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 12:36 PM~16500124
> *Not really. The people building cars / setups, dont want to post pics,  because everything is top secret. Half the enthusiasts here dont even have a car, never built a car, and probably never will. The sellers are here to make money and have no interest in the movement.  Then there are the literature / memorabilia collectors, who collect a 1941 NOS Pesco service manual for their coffee table, and try to finnd the pilot at a VFW to sign the damn thing.  And how many different angles of a 777 can we look at?? So with that said, I had to create a little entertainment in the meantime. Thanks for stopping by.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 keep it real


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 3 2010, 06:22 PM~16503469
> *We are thinking to start a hop contest for all the aircraft ryders. Is this something you guys wouold like to see, participate in? We need to get feedback before we can promote this type of event.
> *



If we wanted to hop, we would be installing high pressure, made in CHINA and ITALY, off the shelf stuff.... :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 04:49 PM~16502343
> *I have a Rockcrusher in my 63. They didnt come out until late 60's. I think 1970 to be exact. The have straight cut gears and  use a Turbo 400 yoke. So there is no way someone could lie about having one :biggrin:
> *


We get alot of people calling there M-21 a Rock Crusher :uh: That is a rare bird and sought after by Hot Rod guys. Big $$$$


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 07:19 PM~16504161
> *keep it real
> *


x 2 Nice to see you here


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 05:03 PM~16502513
> *yes they are $10 on ebay. any month you want
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DIPPINIT, kansasfull, *Rod Stewart*, abelblack65, frameoffz, TOPFAN

:uh: :uh:


----------



## frameoffz

:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 3 2010, 07:45 PM~16504500
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: DIPPINIT, kansasfull, Rod Stewart, abelblack65, frameoffz, TOPFAN
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


dude, i thought we were going to unite forces?










did you get ahold of that guy?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 3 2010, 06:48 PM~16504535
> *dude, i thought we were going to unite forces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you get ahold of that guy?
> *



UR A DICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 2 2010, 10:57 AM~16487930
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TOPFAN, Dreamer62, elspock84, abelblack65, 206ness
> 
> 
> *


Wut's up TOPFAN...everything good homie!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Feb 3 2010, 07:52 PM~16504597
> *Wut's up TOPFAN...everything good homie!
> *



Wazz up, Lil homie...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16502980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could use new candles
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER+Feb 3 2010, 06:09 PM~16502588-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM I NEEDED SOME OF THOSE SMALL ONES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:09 PM~16503306
> *you would have to tee off to use these? how much psi are they?
> *




I believe 1500-3000psi.
gotta check my old catalog. psi not rated on them.. 

$30 each


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 3 2010, 06:09 PM~16502588
> *DAM I NEEDED SOME OF THOSE SMALL ONES
> *



come pick up and $10 each  
pick up only.
LIL p/u special


______ or _______

SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...


















*$15 EA.*


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 3 2010, 05:06 PM~16501803
> *WANNA BE DIFFERENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



topfan, what you think?


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 3 2010, 08:54 PM~16504628
> *Wazz up, Lil homie...
> *


started 2 catch back up on dis thread...i stopped reading @ page 267 some time ago. ill be in contact wit u real soon, just looking for some odds and ends.


----------



## oldiescc52

HERE IS WHAT I STILL HAVE FOR SALE IF ANYONE ELSE IS INTERESTED...PM ME IF INTERESTED.

#8 WINSTON DUMPS/CANNON PLUGS $50 EA.









M/M PARKER #8 $10 EA. CHECK VALVE









NOS #8 M/M PARKER CHECK VALVES $25 EA









#4 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA









#6 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA









#8 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA









3/8 PIPE M/F COLLINS SLOW DOWNS $30 EA









3/8 PIPE SIGHT GLASSES 120/PAIR









3/4 PIPE SIGHT GLASS $80/PAIR









3/8 PIPE SIGHT GLASS $100 FOR ALL 3









I ALSO HAVE A FEW OLD FIRE TRUCK SIRENS.ALL WORK GREAT & 2 OF THEM HAVE BRAKES. PM ME IF INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## THUGGNASTY

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: NEWSTYLE 66, THUGGNASTY, MR. 805 S.L.S.,* oldiescc52, TOPFAN*

  :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 3 2010, 09:38 PM~16506168
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: NEWSTYLE 66, THUGGNASTY, MR. 805 S.L.S., oldiescc52, TOPFAN
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



wazz up lil homie..thank for the dash!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 3 2010, 08:53 PM~16506398
> *wazz up lil homie..thank for the dash!!!
> *


  Anytime !! :biggrin:


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 2 2010, 11:43 PM~16495790
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: KING OF PEARL, TOPFAN, oldiescc52, FIREMAN63, abelblack65, kami-cozzi
> 
> Good Evening Mr Fireman :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP 
:wave: 
JUST LOOKIN AROUND , IM JUST A STUDENT UP IN HERE


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 3 2010, 08:34 PM~16506106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bIG bALLIN


----------



## Rollinaround

SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...


















*$15 EA.*


page 408 !!!!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 4 2010, 06:46 AM~16508895
> *bIG bALLIN
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## lowri64

:wow:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 3 2010, 07:05 PM~16504782
> *come pick up and $10 each
> pick up only.
> LIL p/u special
> ______  or  _______
> 
> SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 EA.
> *



COO! I SHOULD BE ABLE TO SWING BE SATURDAY.

DO U HAVE MORE OF THE ONES ALL THE WAY TO THE RIGHT? THE SMALLEST ONE?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 4 2010, 06:59 AM~16509170
> *
> 
> $15 EA.
> page 408 !!!!!!!
> *



Im waiting for page 409!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

Post all those sidewinders and Pescos you have in your collection. :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ragtopking


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 4 2010, 12:40 PM~16510574
> *Im waiting for page 409!!!
> *


QUIT BRAGGIN!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 4 2010, 10:12 AM~16510861
> *QUIT BRAGGIN!!!
> *



409 is the amount of user names I have :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wave:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 4 2010, 10:54 AM~16511185
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: 

How's it going Mr. Stewart


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 4 2010, 12:08 PM~16511282
> *:wave:
> 
> How's it going Mr. Stewart
> *


what's happenin', Rick! 

just cruisin'....


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 3 2010, 09:53 PM~16506398
> *wazz up lil homie..thank for the dash!!!
> *



Hello TOPFAN, I have noticed some of the impressive setups you have been building. We are planning on doing a old skool hydros buildup as a tech article-Howto. We of course would pay for the parts if you sell them to us and build it for the article. Please call my cell. (714) 520-5060. Marco Perez


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 4 2010, 04:15 PM~16511837
> *Hello TOPFAN, I have noticed some of the impressive setups you have been building. We are planning on doing a old skool hydros buildup as a tech article-Howto. We of course would pay for the parts if you sell them to us and build it for the article. Please call my cell. (714) 520-5060. Marco Perez
> *


then install it in my 51! :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:15 PM~16511837
> *Hello TOPFAN, I have noticed some of the impressive setups you have been building. We are planning on doing a old skool hydros buildup as a tech article-Howto. We of course would pay for the parts if you sell them to us and build it for the article. Please call my cell. (714) 520-5060. Marco Perez
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

4 oh 9


----------



## THAT DUDE

Great topic here. Is it true the King of Pearl in Morro Bay houses some of the most valued aircraft parts and priceless lacquer paints? Does anyone have his contact information?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:05 PM~16512899
> *WAS A Great topic here. Is it true the King of Pearl in Morro Bay houses some of the most valued aircraft parts and priceless lacquer paints? Does anyone have his contact information?
> *


Fixed it for you.


----------



## implala66

what is the best place to place a eq????


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 4 2010, 05:05 PM~16512899
> *Great topic here. Is it true the King of Pearl in Morro Bay houses some of the most valued aircraft parts and priceless lacquer paints? Does anyone have his contact information?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524922


----------



## baghdady

might be time to start a new topic. Get a fresh start :happysad:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 4 2010, 07:09 PM~16514708
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524922
> *


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 4 2010, 11:12 AM~16510248
> *COO! I SHOULD BE ABLE TO SWING BE SATURDAY.
> 
> DO U HAVE MORE OF THE ONES ALL THE WAY TO THE RIGHT? THE SMALLEST ONE?
> *



:yes:


----------



## Rollinaround

...gotta keep it running

SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...


















*$15 EA.*

...for those who want them,but "we don't get along".. Don't worry, I will not rip you off.  Its a good deal, and Im down to sell to whoever. :happysad:


----------



## Rollinaround

guess I better clean up...


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 4 2010, 08:45 PM~16515010
> *That's what I'm talking about.
> *


I have everything you were inquiring about, Mr. Dude. From the monster greens to the platinum plated Emco pumps. Unfortunately, I do not stock air-to-surface missiles. You might want to contact baghdady.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16515508
> *I have everything you were inquiring about, Mr. Dude. From the monster greens to the platinum plated Emco pumps. Unfortunately, I do not stock air-to-surface missiles. You might want to contact baghdady.
> *



no comment here


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 4 2010, 10:42 PM~16515526
> *no comment here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gunners bubble?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 4 2010, 08:48 PM~16515575
> *gunners bubble?
> *



I think so.


I forget what the other part is off of.

building the U.H.O.

.... :run:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 4 2010, 05:02 PM~16513468
> *what is the best place to place a eq????
> *



behind setup,or under hood


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 4 2010, 10:50 PM~16515586
> *I think so.
> I forget what the other part is off of.
> 
> building the U.H.O.
> 
> .... :run:
> *


looks like the front of a turbo prop motor. If I'm right do I win a prize? :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 4 2010, 09:05 PM~16515730
> *looks like the front of a turbo prop motor. If I'm right do I win a prize? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

I was at this place today, I bought 6 roosters from these guys and they gave me a tour!

Name that aircraft part!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 4 2010, 08:12 PM~16516584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at this place today, I bought 6 roosters from these guys and they gave me a tour!
> 
> Name that aircraft part!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 4 2010, 07:36 PM~16515466
> *...gotta keep it running
> 
> SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 EA.
> 
> ...for those who want them,but "we don't get along".. Don't worry, I will not rip you off.  Its a good deal, and Im down to sell to whoever. :happysad:
> *



Keep it bussiness, dont let your personal feelings interfere w/ making money.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 4 2010, 10:12 PM~16516584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at this place today, I bought 6 roosters from these guys and they gave me a tour!
> 
> Name that aircraft part!
> *


That would be freakin cool to check out a bone yard like that. shit i dont think we have anything like that within a 2 days drive from here.. and by then we could be deep south. haha..


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 4 2010, 09:12 PM~16516584
> *I was at this place today, I bought 6 roosters from these guys and they gave me a tour!
> Name that aircraft part!
> *


nice pics!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 4 2010, 10:25 PM~16516795
> *Keep it bussiness, dont let your personal feelings interfere w/ making money.
> *



thats right  

post up the roosters.----> I know where thats at. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 4 2010, 10:28 PM~16516851
> *That would be freakin cool to check out a bone yard like that.  shit i dont think we have anything like that within a 2 days drive from here.. and by then we could be deep south. haha..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 4 2010, 08:42 PM~16515526
> *no comment here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is clearly an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 4 2010, 10:34 PM~16517811
> *That is clearly an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator.
> *



I thougt it was a Quastar B-77 muffler bearing?


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16517869
> *I thougt it was a Quastar B-77 muffler bearing?
> *


To the untrained eye it appears to be a Quastar B-77. The QB-77 has an oval coupler filter whereas the Q-36 has more of a circular shape. 

Your welcome for the lesson. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

I would like ot Thank Mr. Lac, Chapo for coming though on the ZigZag. Only one problem is it is too nice and original to break down and chrome, so I will hang it on my christmas tree every year, and I still need another one.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 4 2010, 11:34 PM~16517811
> *That is clearly an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 4 2010, 10:34 PM~16517811
> *That is clearly an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator.
> *



Does it explode or implode, when reaching heights of 40,000 feet?


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 4 2010, 11:50 PM~16518066
> *Does it explode or implode, when reaching heights of 40,000 feet?
> *


Explode, of course. A standard passenger plane such as the DC 10 has a max ceiling of 42,000 feet. Nothing is going to implode while still in the earth's atmosphere. 

Next question, sir! :happysad:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2010, 12:46 AM~16518009
> *I would like ot Thank Mr. Lac, Chapo for coming though on the ZigZag. Only one problem is it is too nice and original to break down and chrome, so I will hang it on my christmas tree every year, and I still need another one.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

*NAME THAT PART*


----------



## Rollinaround

checks,filter,dump( whit.....hmmm adel?errrr tactair?),nice "Ts",-under them bomb doors is eye candy


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 3 2010, 12:04 AM~16496643
> *what size?  Give me a call
> *



thanks Ill hit you up tomorrow


----------



## Rollinaround

777


----------



## ss62vert

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ss62vert, TOPFAN

:wave: Nice pics Abel...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 4 2010, 09:46 PM~16518009
> *I would like ot Thank Mr. Lac, Chapo for coming though on the ZigZag. Only one problem is it is too nice and original to break down and chrome, so I will hang it on my christmas tree every year, and I still need another one.
> *


Good to see you and your welcome homie, Nothing like New Old Stock :thumbsup: lmk if you need more decorations for your chrismas tree. Even though, I don't have anymore of the small hex. I do have enough of the big hex #8 ZigZag's to make it happen  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MR,LAC, *909lowride64*

Nice Leece Neville Pesco pumps in the back ground homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 4 2010, 08:25 PM~16516795
> *Keep it bussiness, dont let your personal feelings interfere w/ making money.
> *


x3


----------



## Rollinaround

:rimshot:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16518215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THAT PART
> *


cool pics


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 02:02 AM~16518215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THAT PART
> *


looks like maybe a .30 cal sticking out the side of the one aircraft,

looks like on of those valves I saw for sale for like $50.00 in the second pic with some nice fittings and a nice plug, and somr other sort of valve to the left there

a bomb in the bomb bay (I want one for displays)

pesco with HOSE CLAMPS on what I suspect is the resovoir side (inlet)

rough looking "jungle Skipper"

one more shot of that valve... what's the story with those? What PSI etc? And some checks


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 05:57 AM~16519749
> *looks like maybe a .30 cal sticking out the side of the one aircraft,
> 
> looks like on of those valves I saw for sale for like $50.00 in the second pic with some nice fittings and a nice plug, and somr other sort of valve to the left there
> WHITTIKER VALVE
> 
> a bomb in the bomb bay (I want one for displays)
> 
> pesco with HOSE CLAMPS on what I suspect is the resovoir side (inlet) 777
> 
> rough looking "jungle Skipper"
> 
> one more shot of that valve... what's the story with those? What PSI etc? And some checks 1500 psi
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 07:37 AM~16520466
> *
> *



You are sick and obsessed.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2010, 08:39 AM~16520482
> *You are sick and obsessed.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 5 2010, 07:40 AM~16520495
> *:roflmao:
> *



you are to. Anyone who is on LIL at midnight then back on at 7 AM :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2010, 08:42 AM~16520513
> *you are to. Anyone who is on LIL at midnight then back on at 7 AM :0
> *




oh, so you think i'm the king of pearl or something? 

i'm an early bird - never see me posting at midnight. i like sleeping. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 11:37 AM~16520466
> *
> *


thought so on the 777 and thanks for the Whitiker info. Do I get a prize for playing?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 08:47 AM~16520548
> *thought so on the 777 and thanks for the Whitiker info. Do I get a prize for playing?!?! :cheesy:
> *



a 10% discount on some Whittiker dumps.....I think I have some NOS ones.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2010, 08:39 AM~16520482
> *You are sick and obsessed.
> *



yeah I am..


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 12:39 PM~16521022
> *a 10% discount on some Whittiker dumps.....I think I have some NOS ones.
> *


 :0 , I could plumb them op to a single 777 right?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 09:42 AM~16521049
> *:0 , I could plumb them op to a single 777 right?
> *


if going front and back I dodnt think so.Whittikers are 2 ports I believe and you need two 3 ports.Stick to OG Adels,Adexs or Hydroaires.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 5 2010, 09:47 AM~16521080
> *if going front and back I dodnt think so.Whittikers are 2 ports I believe and you need two 3 ports.Stick to OG Adels,Adexs or Hydroaires.
> *



Jaime, I have some three port Whiitikers..I think they might work... :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Feb 5 2010, 12:47 PM~16521080-->
> 
> 
> 
> if going front and back I dodnt think so.Whittikers are 2 ports I believe and you need two 3 ports.Stick to OG Adels,Adexs or Hydroaires.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 12:48 PM~16521091
> *Jaime, I have some three port Whiitikers..I think they might work... :biggrin:
> *


I saw where someone plumbed two dumps per pump with a split (Y) looking fitting. I was thinking of trying this.


----------



## Airborne

^ I just looked and the one in your pic appears to be 3 port.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 3 2010, 12:29 PM~16500446
> *ITS NOT ONE OF THE BEST SET UP ON HERE .BUT NOT BAD FOR A NORTH EAST HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT LOOKS GOOD. ATLEAST YOU FINSHED ONE. IVE HAD MY SETUP FOR ALMOST 8 YEARS AND STILL NOT IN MY RIDE.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 10:17 AM~16521290
> *I saw where someone plumbed two dumps per pump with a split (Y) looking fitting. I was thinking of trying this.
> *


but to go front and back off one pump you can not do this.The second dump actually acts as a diversion valve and not a dump.It lets you "choose" where you want the fluid to go,front or back.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 5 2010, 02:11 PM~16521758
> *but to go front and back off one pump you can not do this.The second dump actually acts as a diversion valve and not a dump.It lets you "choose" where you want the fluid to go,front or back.
> *


ok, so why would someone do this? I can't see all the pics that get posted from the work computer but I did see it. How about the fancy plumbing I saw on a pump Tead helped on that had 4 dumps?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 11:23 AM~16521886
> *ok, so why would someone do this? I can't see all the pics that get posted from the work computer but I did see it. How about the fancy plumbing I saw on a pump Tead helped on that had 4 dumps?
> *


we are talking a whole different animal now,im not sure how that works.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 11:23 AM~16521886
> *ok, so why would someone do this? I can't see all the pics that get posted from the work computer but I did see it. How about the fancy plumbing I saw on a pump Tead helped on that had 4 dumps?
> *



Those were hydro aires or adels, I think that any 3 port should work.


----------



## Airborne

the more I think about it the more I think I am thinking too hard!lol. I just drew it out, if you Y from the pump to the dumps, then from the dumps to a Y the to the cylinder the wire the dump to open when the system preasurizes and when you want it to dump I think it could work.

Send a pump and the valves to me and I'll try it for you.lol


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

to many dumps for 1 pump IMO,just but a 2nd pump.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 5 2010, 03:08 PM~16522362
> *to many dumps for 1 pump IMO,just but a 2nd pump.
> *


yeah, that is just my inner engineer over thinking.lol


----------



## chromeandpaint

UPDATE


----------



## chromeandpaint




----------



## chromeandpaint




----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint+Feb 5 2010, 03:31 PM~16523092-->
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 03:32 PM~16523096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 03:40 PM~16523165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

anyone have experience running old aircraft pumps other than pesco?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 5 2010, 01:08 PM~16522362
> *to many dumps for 1 pump IMO,just but a 2nd pump.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 5 2010, 02:40 PM~16523727
> *anyone have experience running old aircraft pumps other than pesco?
> *


Bendix Eclipse ...{certain ones} first set up I ever worked on...they work!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 02:54 PM~16523845
> *Bendix Eclipse ...{certain ones} first set up I ever worked on...they work!
> *


nice. any pics of your old stuff?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 12:31 PM~16523092
> *UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You did a really nice job on this 63. paint chrome, detail, setup, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 5 2010, 02:09 PM~16523975
> *nice. any pics of your old stuff?
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2010, 05:15 PM~16525174
> *You did a really nice job on this 63. paint chrome, detail, setup,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## liljoefromkc

schools in session.thanks topfan,mr dude,jaime,and all for all info.still learning.will get with u topfan as soon as i get my money up man.just had my first child.last nite literally.


----------



## TOPFAN

here is 4 of the 6 roosters I picked up:





















pretty nice...some times wild goose chases pay off!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 12:31 PM~16523092
> *UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking nice


----------



## liljoefromkc

nice find topfan.sure did pay off to say the least


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## liljoefromkc

thats a mama rite?got enough for one pump.pm how much with shipping


----------



## liljoefromkc

to all has firefly ever posted his setup.never seen pic of it.wut up firefly i have looked at all ur pics of ur la trip.must have been great.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16525777
> *here is 4 of the 6 roosters I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty nice...some times wild goose chases pay off!
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

...gotta keep it running

SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...


















*$15 EA.*


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 05:27 PM~16525777
> *here is 4 of the 6 roosters I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty nice...some times wild goose chases pay off!
> *


NICE BRUSHES STILL LOOK NEW 
:yes:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 05:27 PM~16525777
> *here is 4 of the 6 roosters I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty nice...some times wild goose chases pay off!
> *


Nice come up!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 02:31 PM~16523092
> *UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is one beautiful car man..
you got a build topc somewhere?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16525777
> *here is 4 of the 6 roosters I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty nice...some times wild goose chases pay off!
> *


those look to be in real nice shape man.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2010, 05:19 PM~16525200
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


don't get jealous! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 5 2010, 05:54 PM~16525501
> *schools in session.thanks topfan,mr dude,jaime,and all for all info.still learning.will get with u topfan as soon as i get my money up man.just had my first child.last nite literally.
> *


congrats


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 6 2010, 03:54 AM~16526015
> *to all has firefly ever posted his setup.never seen pic of it.wut up firefly i have looked at all ur pics of ur la trip.must have been great.
> *


My setup is on the first page  Gonna install it after I drop my engine back in. 

The L.A trip was the shit, seen and learned tons!


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 08:27 PM~16525777
> *here is 4 of the 6 roosters I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty nice...some times wild goose chases pay off!
> *



Mr Fan, My gas pedal stuck today on my Toyota.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 5 2010, 11:32 PM~16529283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that a AN intake fitting? Thanks


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 15 2008, 11:14 AM~11351978
> *here is my junk that is going into a car this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is some random pics I have saved.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Feb 6 2010, 04:59 AM~16530082
> *Is that a AN intake fitting? Thanks
> *


3/4 :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16525777
> *here is 4 of the 6 roosters I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty nice...some times wild goose chases pay off!
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

I didnt have a 3/4 male to a female 8 fitting... so I basically stopped there...and was bullshitting with CADILLAC HEAVEN (THANKS FOR COMING BY BRO)


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 5 2010, 09:12 PM~16527482
> *That is one beautiful car man..
> you got a build topc somewhere?
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr Impala

happy birthday Mr Lac


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2010, 02:53 PM~16532576
> *happy birthday Mr Lac
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

I STILL GOT MORE FILTERS $15 EA.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Feb 6 2010, 12:53 PM~16532576-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday Mr Lac
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2010, 02:12 PM~16533051
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you homies! :run:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 6 2010, 07:56 PM~16534565
> *Thank you homies! :run:
> *


 :barf: drink up


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 11:23 AM~16521886
> *ok, so why would someone do this? I can't see all the pics that get posted from the work computer but I did see it. How about the fancy plumbing I saw on a pump Tead helped on that had 4 dumps?
> *


Just catching up on the topic. The 2 dumps on the out side are for dumping only. With just 2 dumps you can raise and lower one at a time ONLY "front or rear" the 2 outer dumps are for PANCAKE. If you noticed the 2 outer dumps have there own zig zags. The front will drop faster than the rear of a car due to the weight of the engine. This way I can set the slow downs so the car will pancake evenly. I know some will say it's a wast of a lot of good parts but I have a one pump set up that will pancake.  










You can't tell by the picture but this A-6 tank has fittings on both ends. The end you see in the picture has 2 lines coming from the outer dumps and the other end has 1 line coming in from the 2 main dumps.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 5 2010, 05:54 PM~16525501
> *schools in session.thanks topfan,mr dude,jaime,and all for all info.still learning.will get with u topfan as soon as i get my money up man.just had my first child.last nite literally.
> *


WOW that must of hurt :biggrin: are you still sore 

J/K


----------



## prewar_gm_access

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: prewar_gm_access, TOPFAN

:wave: 

I got dibs on 2 of those Roosters :biggrin: 

I'm going to load up my trunk and come down. Let the traing begain :0 

Nice find. You have a nose for the good stuff. Like I said before you must have Blue Tick Hound in you. Like the cops do, Give him a sniff and turn him loose. He will find the shit every time. :thumbsup: 

Nice score


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 6 2010, 11:46 PM~16536571
> *Just catching up on the topic.  The 2 dumps on the out side are for dumping only.  With just 2 dumps you can raise and lower one at a time ONLY "front or rear"  the 2 outer dumps are for PANCAKE.  If you noticed the 2 outer dumps have there own zig zags.  The front will drop faster than the rear of a car due to the weight of the engine.  This way I can set the slow downs so the car will pancake evenly.  I know some will say it's a wast of a lot of good parts but I have a one pump set up that will pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell by the picture but this A-6 tank has fittings on both ends. The end you see in the picture has 2 lines coming from the outer dumps and the other end has 1 line coming in from the 2 main dumps.
> *



I think it looks cool. Put some support on it in install before your rooster head cracks  what car this going in?


----------



## Rollinaround

george, where you get those dumps from?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 6 2010, 11:20 PM~16536871
> *george, where you get those dumps from?
> *


Come on, I never ask you for your sources and you know they didn't come from you


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16536948
> *Come on, I never ask you for your sources and you know they didn't come from you
> *


Those be my dumps though...ted got a bunch. Like I said it looks cool, them rooster heads are fragile though


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 6 2010, 10:20 PM~16536319
> *:barf: drink up
> *


Whats up with this??? are you trying to tell my homie some thing???

Doesn't take you long


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 7 2010, 12:31 AM~16537011
> *Whats up with this??? are you trying to tell my homie some thing???
> 
> Doesn't take you long
> *



:loco: wtf.
pukin is part of drinkin. get it.
..go find a good vein bro,quit twistin shit up.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 6 2010, 11:29 PM~16536979
> *Those be my dumps though...ted got a bunch.  Like I said it looks cool, them rooster heads are fragile though
> *


WRONG I never got any dumps from Ted. Ask him. What do you think all of the Hydo-Aire $8s came from you. NOT The self proclaimed king is back at it :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 7 2010, 01:46 AM~16536571
> *Just catching up on the topic.  The 2 dumps on the out side are for dumping only.  With just 2 dumps you can raise and lower one at a time ONLY "front or rear"  the 2 outer dumps are for PANCAKE.  If you noticed the 2 outer dumps have there own zig zags.  The front will drop faster than the rear of a car due to the weight of the engine.  This way I can set the slow downs so the car will pancake evenly.  I know some will say it's a wast of a lot of good parts but I have a one pump set up that will pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell by the picture but this A-6 tank has fittings on both ends. The end you see in the picture has 2 lines coming from the outer dumps and the other end has 1 line coming in from the 2 main dumps.
> *


That it some thinking right there. I love it.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Hey Prewar gm acces u reconize this car?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 7 2010, 02:22 AM~16537637
> *WRONG  I never got any dumps from Ted.  Ask him.  What do you think all of the Hydo-Aire $8s came from you.  NOT  The self proclaimed king is back at it :uh:
> *



gold bottoms, stickers, I bet my secret mark is stamped on them...hehehehe :wow: 
Other than that...yeah buddy. LOL :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## 1229

page 415...



wont be long before more bullshit hits the fan.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Feb 7 2010, 02:12 PM~16540671-->
> 
> 
> 
> gold bottoms, stickers, I bet my secret mark is stamped on them...hehehehe :wow:
> Other than that...yeah buddy. LOL :rimshot:  :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Feb 4 2010, 07:36 PM~16515466
> *...gotta keep it running
> 
> SPECIAL ON SMALL FILTERS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 EA.
> 
> ...for those who want them,but "we don't get along".. Don't worry, I will not rip you off.  Its a good deal, and Im down to sell to whoever. :happysad:
> *





> *Keep it bussiness, dont let your personal feelings interfere w/ making money.*




What happened ? I thought you were gonna take my advice...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 7 2010, 05:50 PM~16541647
> *What happened ? I thought you were gonna take my advice...
> *



:uh: :ugh: :around:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 7 2010, 03:13 PM~16540678
> *page 415...
> wont be long before more bullshit hits the fan.
> *


I don't think King of Pearl will be thrilled to read this comment. :wow:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 7 2010, 02:29 PM~16540795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This setup looks powerful. pplease contact me about a tech article.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 6 2010, 09:46 PM~16536571
> *Just catching up on the topic.  The 2 dumps on the out side are for dumping only.  With just 2 dumps you can raise and lower one at a time ONLY "front or rear"  the 2 outer dumps are for PANCAKE.  If you noticed the 2 outer dumps have there own zig zags.  The front will drop faster than the rear of a car due to the weight of the engine.  This way I can set the slow downs so the car will pancake evenly.  I know some will say it's a wast of a lot of good parts but I have a one pump set up that will pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell by the picture but this A-6 tank has fittings on both ends. The end you see in the picture has 2 lines coming from the outer dumps and the other end has 1 line coming in from the 2 main dumps.
> *


interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

Well since I havent posted any pics in a while here are some of the ones that I am currently working on for a homie.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 7 2010, 08:29 PM~16544071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I havent posted any pics in a while here are some of the ones that I am currently working on for a homie.
> *


 looking good homie!


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wow:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 7 2010, 09:37 AM~16538805
> *That it some thinking right there. I love it.
> *


Thanks. Would look good in your Bomb :biggrin: this one is going into my 1948 Chevy Sedan Delivery


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2010, 10:28 AM~16539071
> *Hey Prewar gm acces u reconize this car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No Homie, looks like shit. I know where there is a clean Black one, I think its the same year.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 7 2010, 02:29 PM~16540795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice filler cap on that coconut tank and such a beautiful weld. I'm looking for a filler cap like that but a little bigger


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 8 2010, 01:10 AM~16546000
> *Nice filler cap on that coconut tank and such a beautiful weld.  I'm looking for a filler cap like that but a little bigger
> *



stop by and pick one up


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 4 2010, 10:46 PM~16518009
> *I would like ot Thank Mr. Lac, Chapo for coming though on the ZigZag. Only one problem is it is too nice and original to break down and chrome, so I will hang it on my christmas tree every year, and I still need another one.
> *


So Did you get one??? I counted 3 times to make sure I didn't have a mate for a polished #8 Zig Zag. Let me know soon. I'm going to count again


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 8 2010, 02:59 AM~16545889
> *Thanks.  Would look good in your Bomb :biggrin: this one is going into my 1948 Chevy Sedan Delivery
> *


I would love it, but I know what this stuff goes for no-a-days. Wish I had a bomb back when the demand was lower.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 7 2010, 11:23 PM~16546163
> *So Did you get one???  I counted 3 times to make sure I didn't have a mate for a polished #8 Zig Zag.  Let me know soon.  I'm going to count again
> *



Thanks George, i got one from Chapo, one from Mike, and 3 coming in the mail. So I have one spare. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2010, 07:00 AM~16547475
> *Thanks George, i got one from Chapo, one from Mike, and 3 coming in the mail. So I have one spare.  :biggrin:
> *


ol' money bags here.... :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 8 2010, 02:59 AM~16545889
> *Thanks.  Would look good in your Bomb :biggrin: this one is going into my 1948 Chevy Sedan Delivery
> *


as a matter of fact, send it to me and I'll test it out for a while. I will even take a pic of it in front of a C-47


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 6 2010, 12:50 AM~16529403
> *congrats
> *


thanks man.appreciate that.ne thing new with u man?


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 6 2010, 02:53 AM~16530010
> *My setup is on the first page  Gonna install it after I drop my engine back in.
> 
> The L.A trip was the shit, seen and learned tons!
> *


oh ok.i think i saved pics of it.just got alot of pages to go through in this topic.which is a good thing.cant wait to see it done


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 6 2010, 10:51 PM~16536623
> *WOW that must of hurt :biggrin:  are you still sore
> 
> J/K
> *


ur crazy man :biggrin: .ne thing new with u?that one pump setup is nice


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 7 2010, 03:29 PM~16540795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :uh: :uh:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 7 2010, 03:29 PM~16540795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet+Feb 8 2010, 11:55 AM~16548838-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THAT DUDE_@Feb 8 2010, 03:19 PM~16550483
> *:ugh:
> *



not finished


----------



## TOPFAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1BSQsWIzM


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 8 2010, 10:53 AM~16548828
> *ur crazy man  :biggrin: .ne thing new with u?that one pump setup is nice
> *


I forgot to do the J/K thing. So hows the baby Pops? Nothing like a new born. There so precious. Hope everything is good with mom and the little one  

Here is to you :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 8 2010, 08:56 PM~16554286
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1BSQsWIzM
> *


Ya cool but the one I love is "Your still a young man" Turn that baby up and It's got me believin every word :biggrin: Even though I ache like an old man :0 :uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:boink:


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 8 2010, 09:56 PM~16554286
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1BSQsWIzM
> *


Cool :thumbsup: Classic :thumbsup:
I forget about TOP on YOUTUBE
TOP's current lineup is the best one in 25 years :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 8 2010, 08:56 PM~16554286
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1BSQsWIzM
> *


  but nothing like sparkling in the sand screamin through 6x9s :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 8 2010, 11:37 PM~16556248
> * but nothing like sparkling in the sand  screamin through 6x9s :cheesy:
> *


jus would hate being the guy in the backseat next to the 6x9s :uh: :run:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 8 2010, 08:56 PM~16554286
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1BSQsWIzM
> *


they gonna b in your area may 29th with war


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 8 2010, 09:06 PM~16554400
> *:boink:
> *


Is that you Spanky? What's up homie? My little brother said he saw a bunch of cars getting moved from your shop awhile back. He asked me if you relocated :dunno: I don't have your new phone # Hit me on a PM  Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 8 2010, 11:47 PM~16556353
> *they gonna b in your area may 29th with war
> *


Oh Man :0 I mite have to plan a trip down :cheesy: . WAR out of San Jose and TOWER OF POWER out of Oakland. Bay Area Jammin back in the day


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 8 2010, 11:55 PM~16556432
> *Oh Man :0  I mite have to plan a trip down :cheesy: .  WAR out of San Jose and TOWER OF POWER out of Oakland.  Bay Area Jammin back in the day
> *


dont worry george top gonna be at alameda fair and san mateo fair...and they usually at these casinos here


----------



## Mr Impala

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1591657673.html


----------



## MR. RAG9

:nicoderm:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 9 2010, 12:14 AM~16556526
> *dont worry george top gonna be at alameda fair and san mateo fair...and they usually at these casinos here
> *


Yes but together??? :wow:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 9 2010, 02:15 PM~16560271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 $300.00 shipped.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 9 2010, 01:15 PM~16560271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that guy ripped Mike Ishiki off.  


some fuckface from GA.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 9 2010, 11:32 AM~16560476
> *that guy ripped Mike Ishiki off.
> some fuckface from GA.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## oldiescc52

HERE IS SOME MORE PARTS I HAVE FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED :biggrin: 

#4 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA


















#6 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA


















#8 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA


















ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BAG (NEVER OPENED) $10 EA


















ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BOX OR CAN (NEVER OPENED) $15


















ADEL DUMP THAT THEY ARE USED ON


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 8 2010, 08:57 PM~16554296
> *I forgot to do the J/K thing.  So hows the baby Pops?  Nothing like a new born.  There so precious.  Hope everything is good with mom and the little one
> 
> Here is to you :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


everything went good.she doin good.very rewarding experience.thanks man.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 11:26 AM~16560408
> *:0  $300.00 shipped.
> *


for the shasta boxes?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 9 2010, 12:28 PM~16560909
> *HERE IS SOME MORE PARTS I HAVE FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> 
> #4 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BAG (NEVER OPENED) $10 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BOX OR CAN (NEVER OPENED) $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL DUMP THAT THEY ARE USED ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will take those #4 filters


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16561606
> *I will take those #4 filters
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 9 2010, 04:54 PM~16561593
> *for the shasta boxes?
> *


are they NOS?


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 9 2010, 11:28 AM~16560909
> *HERE IS SOME MORE PARTS I HAVE FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> 
> #4 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BAG (NEVER OPENED) $10 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BOX OR CAN (NEVER OPENED) $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL DUMP THAT THEY ARE USED ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can use some of those Baby Adel Solenoids. Do you have anymore of the Baby Adels? I could use another 3 for another ride I have.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 3 2010, 09:40 PM~16505273
> *HERE IS WHAT I STILL HAVE FOR SALE IF ANYONE ELSE IS INTERESTED...PM ME IF INTERESTED.
> 
> #8 WINSTON DUMPS/CANNON PLUGS $50 EA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more of these??


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Feb 9 2010, 02:13 PM~16561755
> *I can use some of those Baby Adel Solenoids. Do you have anymore of the Baby Adels? I could use another 3 for another ride I have.
> *


i only have the ones im using om my setup right now... i will see if i can locate some and let you know...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Feb 9 2010, 02:13 PM~16561755
> *I can use some of those Baby Adel Solenoids. Do you have anymore of the Baby Adels? I could use another 3 for another ride I have.
> *



I have Baby Adels... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 9 2010, 01:49 PM~16562096
> *I have Baby Adels... :biggrin:
> *



PM sent


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 9 2010, 01:32 PM~16560476
> *that guy ripped Mike Ishiki off.
> some fuckface from GA.
> *



:angry: I heard that too :yessad:


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2010, 02:21 PM~16561818
> *any more of these??
> *


yea. pm sent


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 7 2010, 04:29 PM~16540795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This FUGLEY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 9 2010, 03:23 PM~16561833
> *i only have the ones im using om my setup right now... i will see if i can locate some and let you know...
> *



I have 1 with a solenoid I can not get working..I'll sell it for $60 

WELL, LET ME REPHRASE THAT....I NEVER OPENED THE SOLENOID UP YET :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

...gotta keep it running

BUY 4 OR MORE GET EM FOR $10 EA


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 9 2010, 06:23 PM~16565089
> *This FUGLEY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



If KOP gonna comment make sure it is not negative, and it focuses on selling the 100's of jars of muranos and Adel Sidewinders.


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 9 2010, 09:41 PM~16566366
> *If KOP gonna comment make sure it is not negative, and it focuses on selling the 100's of jars of muranos and Adel Sidewinders.
> *


I purchased 37 of those murano jars from King of Pearl. He wants way too much money for the Sidewinders. Does anyone have Top Fan's #? He appears to be a fox when hunting for aircraft components. 

And I like foxes.... :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 9 2010, 01:49 AM~16557193
> *Yes but together??? :wow:
> *


AWB AND TOP I SAW LAST YEAR TOGETHER


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 02:11 PM~16561745
> *are they NOS?
> *


yup but with shelf wear


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 9 2010, 09:41 PM~16566366-->
> 
> 
> 
> If KOP gonna comment make sure it is not negative, and it focuses on selling the 100's of jars of muranos and Adel Sidewinders.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right on...its funny because its just a mock up. Im teaching my son. Let the haters hate....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 9 2010, 11:54 PM~16568607
> *AWB AND TOP I SAW LAST YEAR TOGETHER
> *


hope your car is going smoother...have any luck last night with pan?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 10 2010, 11:20 AM~16570765
> *yup but with shelf wear
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 9 2010, 11:28 AM~16560909
> *HERE IS SOME MORE PARTS I HAVE FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> 
> #4 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BAG (NEVER OPENED) $10 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BOX OR CAN (NEVER OPENED) $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL DUMP THAT THEY ARE USED ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice stuff Adam. those Adel candles need the bottom base. 

*Is any one interested in NOS #6 Hydro aires? * lmk  :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 10 2010, 05:11 PM~16573350
> *Nice stuff Adam. those Adel candles need the bottom base.
> 
> Is any one interested in NOS #6 Hydro aires?  lmk   :biggrin:
> *


pm me the homie price for two shipped


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 10 2010, 02:11 PM~16573350
> *Nice stuff Adam. those Adel candles need the bottom base.
> 
> Is any one interested in NOS #6 Hydro aires?  lmk   :biggrin:
> *



When you replace the candle, the base comes off the candle you are replacing.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 10 2010, 01:35 PM~16573591
> *When you replace the candle, the base comes off the candle you are replacing.
> *


Oh I didn't see that they are for the click clakers dumps. I had a few candles for the Adel squares, that need it the bottom base.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 01:13 PM~16573367
> *pm me the homie price for two shipped
> *


Pm sent


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 10 2010, 02:42 PM~16573655
> *Oh I didn't see that they are for the click clakers dumps. I had a few candles for the Adel squares, that need it the bottom base.
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 10 2010, 05:45 PM~16573684
> *Pm sent
> *


----------



## oldiescc52

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 10 2010, 03:53 PM~16574276
> *
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## azmurh

Im almost done few more parts


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Feb 10 2010, 08:02 PM~16575053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im almost done few more parts
> *


cool man, what is it going in?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Feb 10 2010, 05:02 PM~16575053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im almost done few more parts
> *


You know KING OF PEARL mite get upset when he sees the dumps he could of had  :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 10 2010, 05:41 PM~16575460
> *You know KING OF PEARL mite get upset when he sees the pumps he could of had
> *


 :0


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 05:32 PM~16575364
> *cool man, what is it going in?
> *



I have a 1974 Monte Carlo


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Feb 10 2010, 09:13 PM~16575819
> *I have a 1974 Monte Carlo
> *


my favorite headlights! Very nice.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 10 2010, 04:41 PM~16575460
> *You know KING OF PEARL mite get upset when he sees the dumps he could of had   :0
> *



KOP has some already :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2010, 08:44 PM~16576132
> *KOP has some already :biggrin:
> *


I do not have any of those dumps currently. I will be in Florida for spring break, but returning to Morro Bay shortly after. You are more than welcome to come by and verify my collection of mind blowing aircraft hydraulic hardware.


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT




----------



## Airborne

t


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up to all.ne thing new?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 11 2010, 03:31 PM~16583501
> *wut up to all.ne thing new?
> *


Got some things working. You?


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2010, 07:44 PM~16576132
> *KOP has some already :biggrin:
> *


Hey, slick. You got plans early Saturday? Give me a call. I'd like to stop by and pick up that part.


----------



## Rollinaround

...gotta keep it running

BUY 4 OR MORE GET EM FOR $10 EA


----------



## odogg's orange 64

what up josh :wave:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 12:37 PM~16583551
> *Got some things working. You?
> *


not much.savin my lunch money to buy some pesco's.wut u got workin?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Feb 11 2010, 07:39 PM~16586971
> *what up josh  :wave:
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 11 2010, 10:02 PM~16587163
> *not much.savin my lunch money to buy some pesco's.wut u got workin?
> *


scrounging things up


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 11 2010, 09:57 PM~16589146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## implala66

slowly gathering parts for my set up............




Thanks to,
HustlerSpank and his wife for the filters.
oldiescc52 for the sightglasses.
Dave from ebay for the Pesco eq.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 12 2010, 01:00 PM~16594686
> *slowly gathering parts for my set up............
> 
> 
> Thanks to,
> HustlerSpank and his wife for the filters.
> oldiescc52 for the sightglasses.
> Dave from ebay for the Pesco eq.
> *


   
What pumps you running??


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 12 2010, 04:07 PM~16594751
> *
> What pumps you running??
> *


got some Red's competition, for now............. finding what I consider oddball aircraft stuff first, pumps are easier to find (I hope). Still looking for some slowdowns like this ones, I think you posted this pic.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 12 2010, 02:23 PM~16594867
> *got some Red's competition, for now............. finding what I consider oddball aircraft stuff first, pumps are easier to find (I hope). Still looking for some slowdowns like this ones, I think you posted this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.like that clear dump


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 12 2010, 01:23 PM~16594867
> *got some Red's competition, for now............. finding what I consider oddball aircraft stuff first, pumps are easier to find (I hope). Still looking for some slowdowns like this ones, I think you posted this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That my setup,lol.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

PAGE 420 !!! :420:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2010, 05:15 PM~16525174
> *You did a really nice job on this 63. paint chrome, detail, setup,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you .


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 12 2010, 07:12 PM~16596106
> *nice.like that clear dump
> *


 :cheesy: thanks


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 9 2010, 08:23 PM~16565089
> *This FUGLEY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:around: :scrutinize:


----------



## THAT DUDE




----------



## liljoefromkc

page 420.wut up to all


----------



## azmurh

Hey George whats up :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## Rod Stewart

it's not all aircraft, but a few trinkets here and there.

thanks again, miguel and mike! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rod Stewart, *TATTOO-76*

happy valentines day. :happysad:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 14 2010, 10:27 AM~16608176
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rod Stewart, TATTOO-76
> 
> happy valentines day.  :happysad:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 14 2010, 10:27 AM~16608176
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rod Stewart, TATTOO-76
> 
> happy valentines day.  :happysad:
> *


THANKS (NO JOMO) :wow: :happysad:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Feb 14 2010, 10:27 AM~16608176-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rod Stewart, *TATTOO-76*
> 
> happy valentines day.  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 01:41 PM~16609426
> *:sprint:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2010, 01:56 PM~16609557
> *THANKS (NO JOMO) :wow:  :happysad:
> *



:run: :run:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## THAT DUDE

This anyone's set up on here?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/pesco-hydro...=item20af6170c0

:wow:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16613192
> *This anyone's set up on here?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/pesco-hydro...=item20af6170c0
> 
> :wow:
> *


Wow, I sell Sidewinders for less thank that.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 14 2010, 08:36 PM~16613192
> *This anyone's set up on here?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/pesco-hydro...=item20af6170c0
> 
> :wow:
> *



We plan to buy this setup to install in a 59 rag hopper for a tech article.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 14 2010, 09:43 PM~16614709
> *We plan to buy this setup to install in a 59 rag hopper for a tech article.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 15 2010, 03:21 AM~16616041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :run: :sprint:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 15 2010, 08:03 AM~16616681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice setup.Is that the car that Orlando Cobos from Roswell did?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 14 2010, 11:36 PM~16613192
> *This anyone's set up on here?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/pesco-hydro...=item20af6170c0
> 
> :wow:
> *


fuck! If it is really worth that much that dude would be rich! What do you think he paid? $500.00?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 15 2010, 10:43 AM~16617718
> *fuck! If it is really worth that much that dude would be rich! What do you think he paid? $500.00?
> *


nice stuff though...


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 15 2010, 08:03 AM~16616681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


killer setup.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 15 2010, 10:43 AM~16617718
> *fuck! If it is really worth that much that dude would be rich! What do you think he paid? $500.00?
> *


I think that is a lil high but if he bought it all at the surplus yeah,$500 but I doubt he did.

Tanks $100-$200 pair
Pumps$400-$500 each
#8 zig zags $150-$250 each
Check valves $20 each
#6 zigzagz $75 each
filters $30-$60 each
#8 HA dumps $400-$500 each
pressure gauges $?
probably a good $3000 in parts


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 15 2010, 11:57 AM~16618329
> *I think that is a lil high but if he bought it all at the surplus yeah,$500 but I doubt he did.
> 
> Tanks $100-$200 pair
> Pumps$400-$500 each
> #8 zig zags $150-$250 each
> Check valves $20 each
> #6 zigzagz  $75 each
> filters $30-$60 each
> #8 HA dumps $400-$500 each
> pressure gauges $?
> probably a good $3000 in parts
> *


Even surplus is more than $500...Jaime, your estimate is accurate!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 15 2010, 11:11 AM~16618465
> *Even surplus is more than $500...Jaime, your estimate is accurate!
> *


X3


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 15 2010, 12:12 PM~16618484
> *X3
> *


X111 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Feb 15 2010, 09:42 AM~16616584-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :run:  :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Feb 15 2010, 10:03 AM~16616681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 15 2010, 05:33 PM~16619905
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 15 2010, 05:33 PM~16619905
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 15 2010, 09:17 AM~16617121
> *nice setup.Is that the car that Orlando Cobos from Roswell did?
> *


yes, it is the yellow 62.

good looking junk in the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 15 2010, 07:03 AM~16616681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2010, 09:15 AM~16608111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

...gotta keep it running

BUY 4 OR MORE GET EM FOR $10 EA


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 14 2010, 08:26 AM~16608167
> *it's not all aircraft, but a few trinkets here and there.
> 
> thanks again, miguel and mike! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mad props on that setup homie am goin fr sumthing that clean in my ride


----------



## Rod Stewart

it's your world, man!

i just live in it. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Feb 15 2010, 06:48 PM~16620456-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Feb 15 2010, 06:49 PM~16620475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are awesome


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2010, 04:21 PM~16630200
> *Those are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 04:29 PM~12100572
> *well heres my setup CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill say this much josh at least put a setup in his car most people wont do it or cant afford it, I know he could have done better (or had someone else fo it for him) since he has he hookups on parts and gets em pretty cheap i know id want more than a one pump spray painted pump in my trunk but thats just me. I don't think he should question anyones heart until he has put a little more effort into his own setup. I put ALOT of thought into mine and knew how i wanted it to look and what I wanted and since im not ah hydraulic guy I had one of the best in the business execute it for me. I lost sleep over my setup many times trying to see how i wanted to do it and I think it shows from the way the setup is all symetrical th the matching fittings new nuts bolts screws etc in my eyes it was put together just right. I could have chromed mine all out and did it up but that wasn't the look I was goin for. In the end this community is to small to fight over little bullshit I say you all bury your differences and get along let by gones be by gones. Please no more spray painting pumps though and no more god awful welds and we will all be fine!
> *


I STILL LIKE THIS SET UP NICE AND CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16632862
> *I STILL LIKE THIS SET UP NICE AND CLEAN  :thumbsup:
> *


ishiki did a great job on it. :420:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Feb 9 2010, 12:28 PM~16560909
> *HERE IS SOME MORE PARTS I HAVE FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> 
> #4 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 HYDRAULIC FILTERS $20 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BAG (NEVER OPENED) $10 EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL SOLENOIDS NOS IN BOX OR CAN (NEVER OPENED) $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEL DUMP THAT THEY ARE USED ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 16 2010, 07:21 PM~16634214
> *ishiki did a great job on it. :420:
> *


and big frank


----------



## Rollinaround

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16640520


..someone might get something very nice.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 17 2010, 12:17 PM~16640534
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16640520
> ..someone might get something very nice.
> *


*nobody is gonna trade you a car for your miedra,please leave this topic.*


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 17 2010, 01:53 PM~16640757
> *nobody is gonna trade you a car for your miedra,please leave this topic.
> *


go get fucked.


----------



## DIPPINIT

This topic is LayitLows best kept secret :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 17 2010, 01:05 PM~16640877
> *go get fucked.
> *


chinga tu madre


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 17 2010, 04:43 PM~16641193
> *chinga tu madre
> *


----------



## nsane86

Gentlemen 

I need four 8" chrome cylinders to fit on a aircraft setup ( 280 pumps) 

Any recommendation on shops?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 17 2010, 11:15 PM~16641533
> *Gentlemen
> 
> I need four 8" chrome cylinders to fit on a aircraft setup ( 280 pumps)
> 
> Any recommendation on shops?
> *


Hit up Ted Wells, or you can use the BMH fat sticks.


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 17 2010, 01:19 PM~16641567
> *Hit up Ted Wells, or you can use the BMH fat sticks.
> *


Thanks 
I tried Ted Wells , his web site was not working .
I'll try BMH


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 17 2010, 11:25 PM~16641617
> *Thanks
> I tried Ted Wells , his web site was not working .
> I'll try BMH
> *


I'll PM you Ted's number


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 17 2010, 01:27 PM~16641629
> *I'll PM you Ted's number
> *



thanks


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2010, 01:38 PM~16641148
> *This topic is LayitLows best kept secret :biggrin:
> *


did you get my text last night? :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 17 2010, 03:46 PM~16641225
> *
> *


sup honky?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 17 2010, 05:09 PM~16641977
> *did you get my text last night?  :happysad:
> *


(****)


:wow: :sprint:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 17 2010, 03:15 PM~16641533
> *Gentlemen
> 
> I need four 8" chrome cylinders to fit on a aircraft setup ( 280 pumps)
> 
> Any recommendation on shops?
> *


Phone up BMH,tell them what you're up to,they have them,chrome too if you want.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 17 2010, 07:09 PM~16642512
> *sup honky?? :biggrin:
> *





SUP CRACKA... DID YOU GET THAT INFO


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16640877
> *go get fucked.
> *


You catch the American chopper season finale? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## getmoney

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 12 2010, 04:00 PM~16594686
> *slowly gathering parts for my set up............
> 
> 
> Thanks to,
> HustlerSpank and his wife for the filters.
> oldiescc52 for the sightglasses.
> Dave from ebay for the Pesco eq.
> *



I already regret selling that last EQ man! Still have a pair of #8 Z bottoms to unload...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 17 2010, 06:37 PM~16642807
> *You catch the American chopper season finale? :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 17 2010, 04:10 PM~16642516
> *(****)
> :wow:  :sprint:
> *


you should have seen his text... :happysad: 

DIPPINIT - "what are you wearing?" 
ROD STEWART - "what are you talking about!?"
DIPPINIT - "oh, i thought this was TATTOO-76." 

:wow:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Feb 17 2010, 02:43 PM~16641193-->
> 
> 
> 
> chinga tu madre
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop ruining the thread puto
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Feb 17 2010, 02:46 PM~16641225
> *
> *


 :twak: funny huh. you have my setup in your trunk chump..stfu


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up to all?mr impala is that ur setup in that 62?love it man didnt know much about aircraft hydros until i seen this in the lowrider mag.and then went back through all my back issues and found a bunch of aircraft stuff.nice man.post more pics of this setup or ne other s u got please. and thanks in advance.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wow:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 17 2010, 05:23 PM~16643239
> *you should have seen his text...  :happysad:
> 
> DIPPINIT - "what are you wearing?"
> ROD STEWART - "what are you talking about!?"
> DIPPINIT - "oh, i thought this was TATTOO-76."
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 17 2010, 02:15 PM~16641533
> *Gentlemen
> 
> I need four 8" chrome cylinders to fit on a aircraft setup ( 280 pumps)
> 
> Any recommendation on shops?
> *


 HIT UP PREWAR GM ACCESS HE KNOWS HIS SHIT AND GREAT PRICES


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 17 2010, 05:26 PM~16643261
> *stop ruining the thread puto
> :twak: funny huh. you have my setup in your trunk chump..stfu
> *


Your the only one that ruins aircraft threads. Why don't you take your toys and go play somewhere else.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

I must agree with Mr.access! 
Mr.around is misleading with his standard aircraft hydraulic knowledge!


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Feb 17 2010, 01:17 PM~16640534-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16640520
> ..someone might get something very nice.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Feb 17 2010, 01:15 PM~16640520
> *..up for other cars, just let me know...prefer the cad though for now.
> although Im a sucker for elcos, 76-78 bigbody fords,glasshouses, lincs, etc....hmmmm
> 
> you never know.
> *



I have one of each bought from KOP. Unfortunately, they are being shipped from his Miami Beach garage. Will you trade a very nice something for each vehicle? :cheesy: 

I'll even throw in a couple of jars of those neat pearls!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 17 2010, 04:58 PM~16643543
> *wut up to all?mr impala is that ur setup in that 62?love it man didnt know much about aircraft hydros until i seen this in the lowrider mag.and then went back through all my back issues and found a bunch of aircraft stuff.nice man.post more pics of this setup or ne other s u got please. and thanks in advance.
> *


yeah it was mine thanks, the new owner of the car is on here too he pops in here now and then he can post some more pics of it in germany :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 17 2010, 04:23 PM~16643239
> *you should have seen his text...  :happysad:
> 
> DIPPINIT - "what are you wearing?"
> ROD STEWART - "what are you talking about!?"
> DIPPINIT - "oh, i thought this was TATTOO-76."
> 
> :wow:
> *


You were the one asking me if I wear spandex when I ride my bike? :angry: AND wanted a picture :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 17 2010, 04:26 PM~16643261
> *stop ruining the thread puto
> :twak: funny huh. you have my setup in your trunk chump..stfu
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 17 2010, 09:21 PM~16647420
> *I must agree with Mr.access!
> Mr.around is misleading with his standard aircraft hydraulic knowledge!
> *



Its Mr War, LOL


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 17 2010, 04:05 PM~16643078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"The Doors are the shit, the music is the greatest and get off my brothers nuts stupid and if you dont like The Doors or TATTOO-76 go fuck yourself." johndmonster

"IF I WANTED A FOUR DOOR, I WOULD PUT WHEELS ON MY HOUSE!" lifestyle4life


Its time to change up your signature. Youve had it for 6 years now :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 14 2010, 07:26 AM~16608167
> *it's not all aircraft, but a few trinkets here and there.
> 
> thanks again, miguel and mike! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE HYBRID :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 17 2010, 08:26 PM~16643261
> *stop ruining the thread puto
> :twak: funny huh. you have my setup in your trunk chump..stfu
> *



:roflmao: you mean the one that I had to get fixed before it could be installed? The same one you asked if you could post on your website after someone else fixed your wrong? Who is the chump??
You should just stfu and stay out of this topic, go play in your dead topic 
Just a lil side note jack ass
I sold that car with the set up


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 17 2010, 08:23 PM~16643239
> *you should have seen his text...  :happysad:
> 
> DIPPINIT - "what are you wearing?"
> ROD STEWART - "what are you talking about!?"
> DIPPINIT - "oh, i thought this was TATTOO-76."
> 
> :wow:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 18 2010, 02:29 AM~16648698
> *
> Its time to change up your signature. Youve had it for 6 years now :uh:
> *


gets better with age tuff guy. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 17 2010, 07:23 PM~16643239
> *you should have seen his text...  :happysad:
> 
> DIPPINIT - "what are you wearing?"
> ROD STEWART - "what are you talking about!?"
> DIPPINIT - "oh, i thought this was TATTOO-76."
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :sprint: :boink: :run: :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## Rod Stewart

i can see the confusion - we are both named jason. :ugh:



so, where are the spandex pics, brandon!? :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 18 2010, 01:25 AM~16648680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'll hook you up on that spare eemco..pm me


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 18 2010, 02:32 AM~16648976
> *:roflmao: you mean the one that I had to get fixed before it could be installed? The same one you asked if you could post on your website after someone else fixed your wrong? Who is the chump??
> You should just stfu and stay out of this topic, go play in your dead topic
> Just a lil side note jack ass
> I sold that car with the set up
> *



wrong, Mr Tattool fucked with your head...or maybe he was just an idiot. A problem with nos dumps---out of 80+ sold you have the problem coming from someone who doesnt like me ---workin on your shit....lol.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 18 2010, 02:45 AM~16649056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice.
makes me want to run eemcos now... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 18 2010, 01:29 AM~16648698
> *"The Doors are the shit, the music is the greatest and get off my brothers nuts stupid and if you dont like The Doors or TATTOO-76 go fuck yourself." johndmonster
> 
> "IF I WANTED A FOUR DOOR, I WOULD PUT WHEELS ON MY HOUSE!" lifestyle4life
> Its time to change up your signature. Youve had it for 6 years now :uh:
> *



YEAH, PUT A BIG SKETCH OF A DILDO


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 17 2010, 11:16 PM~16647333
> *Your the only one that ruins aircraft threads.  Why don't you take your toys and go play somewhere else.
> *



WHY DONT YOU BUILD YOUR FIRST CAR.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 17 2010, 11:32 PM~16647598
> *I have one of each bought from KOP. Unfortunately, they are being shipped from his Miami Beach garage. Will you trade a very nice something for each vehicle?  :cheesy:
> 
> I'll even throw in a couple of jars of those neat pearls!
> *



MAN,,I KNOW YOUR FUCKIN AROUND.....BUT I LAUGH MY ASS OFF EVERY TIME I SEE THE AVITAR,ETC.

THE DUDE---- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 17 2010, 11:21 PM~16647420
> *I must agree with Mr.access!
> Mr.around is misleading with his standard aircraft hydraulic knowledge!
> *


  :nicoderm: 

..MAYBE ABOUT CYLINDERS.....CUZ i'VE BEEN TOLD WRONG. HAHAHAHA


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 18 2010, 07:09 AM~16650127
> *i can see the confusion - we are both named jason. :ugh:
> so, where are the spandex pics, brandon!?  :roflmao:
> *



LOL


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 18 2010, 08:58 AM~16650422
> *WHY DONT YOU  BUILD YOUR FIRST CAR.
> *


throwing poorly thought out setups in a bucket is not building a car so you are a one to talk.George has enough bikes(and not store bought like yours) and cars under his belt............


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 18 2010, 10:52 AM~16650376
> *wrong, Mr Tattool fucked with your head...or maybe he was just an idiot. A problem with nos dumps---out of 80+ sold you have the problem coming from someone who doesnt like me ---workin on your shit....lol.
> *


nothing was NOS about the parts MILKBONE had. sad thing is, he didnt even buy the shit from you, he got it from someone else you ripped off.


both dumps had burnt primary coils and had to run off the secondary coil. the ONLY parts that were used from the JUNK you sold was ONE pumphead and the 2 dumps.






you dont know shit about aircraft hydraulics, go back to you little lame ass topic and let this one be.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 18 2010, 08:55 AM~16650404
> *YEAH, PUT A BIG SKETCH OF A DILDO
> *



why??? cuz you wanna suck it???


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 18 2010, 08:58 AM~16650422
> *WHY DONT YOU  BUILD YOUR FIRST CAR.
> *


You're telling George to build a car?? you say stupid things newbie.YOU couldnt even figure out how to mount a set of bolt on wires to that Rivi you bought already done by someone else fool.
Started to drill them out and fucked them all up to the point where you just gave up and sold them :roflmao: and your gonna tell people to build a car :roflmao: 

So mr.rider from back in the day... why is it you cant mount a set of bolt on wires to a car???


----------



## TOPFAN

:rimshot: 




:drama: 

Here we go again........


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 01:25 PM~16651585
> *:rimshot:
> :drama:
> 
> Here we go again........
> *


que onda Abel??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 01:26 PM~16651591
> *that will buff out!
> *


with 36 grit. :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 18 2010, 09:02 AM~16650446
> *  :nicoderm:
> 
> ..MAYBE ABOUT CYLINDERS.....CUZ i'VE BEEN TOLD WRONG. HAHAHAHA
> *



ALL of your knowledge is 'what you been told' newbie

you have ZERO hands on experience except for that broken eemco you couldnt get to work and ONE roooster set up copied off the net thats prolly spitting oil all over a trunk somewhere right now.

your only knowledge is some maxed out credit cards for some surplus parts you bought 1/2 of them bottome of the barrel scrap 

quit bullshitting people newbie.... you cant back up anything you sell and just hope that after you sell it that it doesnt get installed so your clear


----------



## Rod Stewart

finally some excitement in this topic! 

jk, fellas - i'm simply an observer and wanna-be aircraft groupie. :happysad:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 18 2010, 09:19 AM~16650586
> *throwing poorly thought out setups in a bucket is not building a car so you are a one to talk.George has enough bikes(and not store bought like yours) and cars under his belt............
> *



He just talks smack homie, he's desperate for attention and desperate to get rid of all the shit parts he loaded up on so he stays in the mix anyway he can.
The fool cant even keep a car on the streets and doesnt even own one.He's one of those guys that cant fix anything so as soon as the car he just bought starts giving him trouble he sells it and looks for another.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2010, 11:26 AM~16651595
> *que onda Abel??
> *



You, Homies..I want to talk shit sometimes, but I never was one for jumping people.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2010, 11:27 AM~16651604
> *with 36 grit. :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, a grinder works wonders....


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 11:37 AM~16651702
> *You, Homies..I want to talk shit sometimes, but I never was one for jumping people.
> *


He begs for it.. thats his MO

or else he would be keeping his OWN aircraft thread alive

plus when someone shoots thier big mouth off time and time again about shit they DONT know... the honest word needs defending


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2010, 11:40 AM~16651726
> *i did. :cheesy:
> (reachinaround didnt do the tanks i posted up though, but still funny shit)
> *


 :roflmao: I actually thought they looked a little better then his midas muffler welds :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 18 2010, 11:42 AM~16651748
> *How about this masterpiece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 18 2010, 11:42 AM~16651748
> *How about this masterpiece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: exactly!!!

and for all the newcomers on the thread that think there is snobbery in the aircraft circle?? thats not the case.Its just that everyone does their best to put together as nice a looking set up they can and post pictures of their work and set ups.

Rollintard just tosses up shit to try and sell off his sCRAP that he doesnt want to keep for his 'collection' and acts like he's breaking new ground and has been doing it since back in the day


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 18 2010, 12:42 PM~16651748
> *How about this masterpiece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought the story went"my 3 y.o built it"............... :uh:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 18 2010, 11:51 AM~16651814
> *I thought the story went"my 3 y.o built it"............... :uh:
> *



yeah :roflmao: he brought his kid into the mix so he wasnt 100% responsible


----------



## baghdady

This topic is hillarious :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 18 2010, 01:56 PM~16651856
> *This topic is hillarious  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 17 2010, 01:05 PM~16640877
> *go get fucked.
> *


Im in the bad ass 'just add water' biker club too :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 18 2010, 12:03 PM~16651889
> *Im in the bad ass 'just add water' biker club too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy crap! :wow: 

if i looked like that dude i'd be trying to make money for an extreme makeover too. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 18 2010, 11:56 AM~16651856
> *This topic is hillarious  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 12:09 PM~16651938
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


can you tell I have some down time??? :biggrin: 

at least Im waiting/looking for some parts and am working on my car :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 18 2010, 03:04 PM~16651904
> *holy crap!  :wow:
> 
> if i looked like that dude i'd be trying to make money for an extreme makeover too.  :biggrin:
> *



If you looked like that guy you would get laid more :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: milkbone, wayne64ss, JustRite
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 18 2010, 02:15 PM~16651984
> *If you looked like that guy you would get laid more :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 18 2010, 12:13 PM~16651974
> *can you tell I have some down time???  :biggrin:
> 
> at least Im waiting/looking for some parts and am working on my car :cheesy:
> *



Im working on two...and I cant finish either one!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 18 2010, 12:15 PM~16651984
> *If you looked like that guy you would get laid more :biggrin:
> *


now you tell me!?  

i've wasted 35 years on this planet trying to get some.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2010, 01:57 PM~16651862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


























Your killing me, its disrespectful not to return a salute :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 18 2010, 08:53 AM~16650386
> *very nice.
> makes me want to run eemcos now... :biggrin:
> *


Your Eemcos wouldn't lift your car. I was at Mikes when you called asking for help. It's sad that you won't sell him parts and you ask him for advice. But your a dick


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 18 2010, 08:58 AM~16650422
> *WHY DONT YOU  BUILD YOUR FIRST CAR.
> *


I'm working on 3 right now. You don't even have one. looser :0 And how avout that Harley Looser :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 18 2010, 01:55 PM~16652627
> *Your Eemcos wouldn't lift your car.  I was at Mikes when you called asking for help.  It's sad that you won't sell him parts and you ask him for advice.  But your a dick
> *


Rollinround wont sell anyone parts that he cant screw on the deal... or at least his nice parts in his personal collection.
Thats why he keeps posting pics everyday of those $2 scrap barrel filters and tries to make it look like he's a dealer.I saw scrap like that @ the surplus spots and right next to them was the nice nos stuff still in original unopend packaging.Rollin just buys the scrap shit to try and make some coin on it which is fine,but dont be a dick about it and pretend to know what you are talking about.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 18 2010, 11:42 AM~16651748
> *How about this masterpiece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I feel sorry for his son that he is trying so hard to teach. Turn the dump around stupid :uh: Take off the extensions on the pump heads :0 Tell him this is not how a weld should look  and next time before you do your custom paint lay down some news paper. You have so much rattle can paint on your bench that it hard to see the pump :wow:


----------



## THAT DUDE

:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 18 2010, 03:20 PM~16652818
> *I feel sorry for his son that he is trying so hard to teach.  Turn the dump around stupid :uh:  Take off the extensions on the pump heads :0  Tell him this is not how a weld should look  and next time before you do your custom paint lay down some news paper.  You have so much rattle can paint on your bench that it hard to see the pump :wow:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:rimshot:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 01:17 PM~16652002
> *Im working on two...and I cant finish either one!
> *


x2


----------



## 1229

just wanted to clarify something...







NOS means New Old Stock...


seems that someone has been misinformed into believing it means Neglected Old Scrap.







:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

this is an example of the OTHER nos. *N*eglected *O*ld *S*crap.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2010, 10:08 PM~16655063
> *just wanted to clarify something...
> NOS means New Old Stock...
> seems that someone has been misinformed into believing it means Neglected Old Scrap.
> :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2010, 06:12 PM~16655103
> *this is an example of the OTHER nos. Neglected Old Scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

:drama:


----------



## DIPPINIT

lol I love drama :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2010, 07:12 PM~16655103
> *this is an example of the OTHER nos. Neglected Old Scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



send that scrap to me, jason! 

i can recycle the hell outta it! ca pays top dollar for recyclables right now. :cheesy:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 18 2010, 07:21 PM~16655844
> *send that scrap to me, jason!
> 
> i can recycle the hell outta it! ca pays top dollar for recyclables right now.  :cheesy:
> *



Your setup is almost ready Mr Stewart. I need the second $5000 to finsih. Thanks.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Feb 18 2010, 08:25 PM~16655877
> *Your setup is almost ready Mr Stewart. I need the second $5000 to finsih. Thanks.
> *


oh yea!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2010, 07:12 PM~16655103
> *this is an example of the OTHER nos. Neglected Old Scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT IS A RARE VENTED CAP. I ALMOST BOUGHT IT FOR MYSELF. DUDE WANTED $150.


----------



## THAT DUDE

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: THAT DUDE, THE HIGHWAY MAN, BLVDBROUGHAM, TOPFAN


There are some ballers in here tonight.  

Where can I get some of those vented end caps? Those things are hot.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2010, 12:09 PM~16651938
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GOOD EVENING MR FAN. I AM LOOKING FOR SOME FAN MOTORS WITHOUGHT THE BOXES ON THE SIDE. TOP $$ PAID


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16656292
> *GOOD EVENING MR FAN. I AM LOOKING FOR SOME FAN MOTORS WITHOUGHT THE BOXES ON THE SIDE. TOP $$ PAID
> *


See what I mean! :wow: 

Damn aircraft pimps.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 18 2010, 08:56 PM~16656277
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: THAT DUDE, THE HIGHWAY MAN, BLVDBROUGHAM, TOPFAN
> There are some ballers in here tonight.
> 
> Where can I get some of those vented end caps? Those things are hot.
> *



I ACTUALLY ENDED UP MAKING THEM MYSELF. JUST THROW A COUPLE IN THE BOTTOM OF THE POOL, ADD SALT AND LET MARIATE FOR A WEEK. WE CALL THEM "SWISS CHEESE CAPS"


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 18 2010, 09:59 PM~16656312
> *I ACTUALLY ENDED UP MAKING THEM MYSELF. JUST THROW A COUPLE IN THE BOTTOM OF THE POOL, ADD SALT AND LET MARIATE FOR A WEEK. WE CALL THEM "SWISS CHEESE CAPS"
> *


Again, I am not a baller and have no pool. These days I can hardly afford to salt my food.


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 18 2010, 12:51 PM~16651813
> *:roflmao:  exactly!!!
> 
> and for all the newcomers on the thread that think there is snobbery in the aircraft circle?? thats not the case.Its just that everyone does their best to put together as nice a looking set up they can and post pictures of their work and set ups.
> 
> Rollintard just tosses up shit to try and sell off his sCRAP that he doesnt want to keep for his 'collection' and acts like he's breaking new ground and has been doing it since back in the day
> *


snob·ber·y   /ˈsnɒbəri/ Show Spelled[snob-uh-ree] Show IPA 
–noun,plural-ber·ies. 
snobbish character, conduct, trait, or act.


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 18 2010, 09:33 PM~16656002
> *oh yea!
> 
> 
> *



Mr Stewart, Is that really you?? Mr Fan also has some glasses like that, Thanks.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Feb 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16656414
> *Mr Stewart, Is that really you?? Mr Fan also has some glasses like that, Thanks.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| 

that is not me.


----------



## THAT DUDE

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THAT DUDE, Rollinaround

:wow:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 18 2010, 10:31 PM~16656750
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THAT DUDE, Rollinaround
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> *



your right,. for some reason the comments tossed back at me are getting real touchy. :no:


----------



## Firefly

Seriously? Do I have to have my thread deleted? :nosad:

I wanted this to be educational and a place to show off and trade parts. Yet this bullshit keeps going on and on and on and on.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 19 2010, 10:07 AM~16660566
> *Seriously? Do I have to have my thread deleted? :nosad:
> 
> I wanted this to be educational and a place to show off and trade parts. Yet this bullshit keeps going on and on and on and on.
> *



tell me about it.
I quite, they start

:dunno:


----------



## Firefly

:uh: 

Let's not point any fingers, just stop the bullshit or I'll have to delete this.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 19 2010, 10:12 AM~16660613
> *:uh:
> 
> Let's not point any fingers, just stop the bullshit or I'll have to delete this.
> *


grab your nuts and say the truth then. right? everyone else I meet says the same shit.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 06:44 PM~16660878
> *Have the thread deleted. Fuck it!
> *


You're right Abel. Too much bullshit in here.

This won't be here tomorrow 

We could have had 429 pages of info and pics instead of 15% good info and the rest bullshit.
All that going back and forth doesn't add value.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 19 2010, 02:07 PM~16661603
> *You're right Abel. Too much bullshit in here.
> 
> This won't be here tomorrow
> *



Deleting 429 pages at the request of the topic starter...


----------



## JasonJ

Topic starter decided to lock the topic instead to avoid the topic being permanently lost and losing good info scattered throughout the BS.


----------

